#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-05
<Hobbsee> Riddell: breezy, havent touched dapper
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all working smoothly?
<Hobbsee> darn it!  this silly thing still wont compile
<Hobbsee> breezy with 3.5?  seems to be
<sebas> Sime: It works on my dualhead machine ... 
<Hobbsee> configure: error: Qt Mozilla requires at least version 3.2.0 of Qt
<Hobbsee> *** Fix above errors and then restart with "make -f client.mk build"
<Riddell> oh, qtmozilla, not surprised
<sebas> My desktop icons can't be moved to the seconday xinerama screen anymore.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: try passing an explicity qtdir
<Sime> sebas: are planning to do much work on Jan's changes?
<sebas> Sime: Yes, I'd like to at least put in the simple changes we've identified asap.
<sebas> And I'm still working on the sizeview widget.
<Sime> sebas: do you want to do that? and I concentrate on displayconfig?
<sebas> But I'm pretty busy at the moment, working on guidance are the more relaxing moments.
<sebas> Sime: Sure, sounds good.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i think i did, this is part of the .mozconfig:
<Hobbsee> ac_add_options --enable-default-toolkit=qt
<Hobbsee> ac_add_options --with-qtdir=/usr/include/qt4
<sebas> The sizeview widget needs a "physical disk layout" view, and put the other views in two columns, then it's pretty much done.
<sebas> BTW, firefox 1.5 is already there, but not announced yet.
<Hobbsee> sebas: yes, but not built on qt, to my knowledge - i'd been using the rc3 before i tried it...
<Sime> sebas: I think my radeon driver also got upgraded at the same time... X.log looks a bit different.
<sebas> Hm, I could try and update my notebook to 3.5, it has also radeon.
<sebas> Are you running fglrx, btw?
<sebas> On my notebook, displayconfig thinks I'm using fglrx, while I'm using the OSS radeon driver.
<Sime> I've also been messing with my monitor settings in displayconfig
<sebas> fglrx is not even installed.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: qt4?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it will need qt3
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah....
<sebas> What does firefox have to do with qt anyway? (Mind my ignorance...)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: adjusted the file path to qt3 - same error
<Hobbsee> it's more or less built on gtk, i was trying to build it on qt to see if it would run better under kde - and i'm crazy lol
<Riddell> it won't run better
* Riddell sleeps
<sebas> zrusin never finished the Qt port, right?
<Hobbsee> yeah, but it'd be interesting to see how it runs
<sebas> Good night Jonathan
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<sebas> Ah ok :)
<Sime> where is the ad-blocker?
<sebas> konqueror -> settings -> adblock something
<sebas> Need an aggressive list with filters? :)
<Hobbsee> sebas: filtersetg, or something else?
<sebas> Hobbsee: a filterset I was using with firefox.
<Hobbsee> sebas: which was?
<sebas> Of course now that konqi has adblock and thus is perfected, I'll never use firefox again.
<sebas> Hobbsee: Erhm, a list with things that don't belong in URLs of images to have displayed in a webbrowser.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ah right
<sebas> such as *adserv* and *banner.gif* and such.
<Hobbsee> yep
<sebas> Evil things that make me buy stuff I don't need, or even browse pr0n.
<Hobbsee> bleck
<Hobbsee> not sure why anyone would want to do either of those things
<ssh_rdp> hi , i think there is bug in kde 3.5 packaging should i report it here?
<Hobbsee> ssh_rdp: probably an idea
<ssh_rdp> i think kfax should replace kfaxviewer /*or something like that*/ because they share same file and updates makes a broken package
<Diablo-D3> I just noticed
<Diablo-D3> mdns is so goddamn useful
<Tm_T> hmm
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> I'm looking some way to build lipstik so I can install kdm
<Tm_T> but, checkinstall segfaults :p
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder how I can do this one now
<Tm_T> hah, stupid me, apt-get source -b kde-style-lipstik might do it much easier :p
<Tm_T> woohoo \o/
<Tm_T> silly me
<Riddell> if anyone is wanting me I'm currently at heathrow about to get a flight, so I'll be unavailable for a while
<Tm_T> Riddell: have a good flight sir :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<\sh> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<\sh> Riddell: do you need the .pot file as well in the package itself?
<allee> \sh: no
* allee thinks that translating KDE svn apps in rosetta is harmful.
<Lathiat2> why is that?
<jdong_> hey, you guys do realize that gaim was broken by the 3.5.0 packages, right?
<jdong_> at least I'm getting mcop errors attributed to the update
<allee> Lathiat2: rosetta work may collide with KDE work.
<allee> Lathiat2:   Same but not that high risk for other apps
<allee> Lathiat2: pkgs with more than one simple app often use several msg catalogs
<Lathiat2> allee: well dude if theres a problem preventing you from making good use of it, file a bug and see what can be done about it?
<allee> Lathiat2: If one checks with upstream translators fine.  but this needs case by case check
<allee> Lathiat2: I wasn't aware of it until 25 min ago ;)
* allee likes the rosetta idea, but hates duplicate work
<allee> bit OT: what tool is used to Packages Release and Sources files?  [Duncan noticed my kubuntu archive isn't signed] 
<allee> signing the files that is
* Tm_T is trying to get finally nvidia drivers to work
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> got nvidia working with dappers xorg
<Tm_T> flying desktop compared to nv drivers =)
<Tm_T> only one small detail: ...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault
<Tm_T> so no 3d here
<amu> Riddell: ping? 
<amu> Riddell: uploading 3.5 ppc brezzy packages to my homedir 
<amu> Riddell: arts/lib/base/pim are done
<amu> Riddell: missing the diffs in network/admin 
<\sh> Riddell: ping...again the question about the .pot generation
<Tm_T> hmh, my amaroK is segfaulting again
<amu> Riddell: doesnt kdeutils replace kamamba ? 
<amu> Riddell: automake1.9 is still lost in the builddeps kdebase
<Tm_T> aww
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-06
<allee> JRe: ping. still up?
<raphink> hi
<allee> hey, hi raphink 
<Tm_T> hullo kids
<raphink> how are you doing?
<raphink> :)
<allee> Tm_T: hi grand pa
<Tm_T> after hours of fighting, I'm finally able to have some noise out from this machine
<raphink> hi Tm_T :)
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> a) most of music player apps doesnt work at all (segfault or glibc errors)
<Tm_T> b) what? no audio modules loaded?
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> bit kind of lottery to find some names of module, then trying what modules I need
<Tm_T> s/bit/was/
<Tm_T> just too tired to think, too angry to sleep
* raphink looks at his keyboard and tries to understand how was can turn into bit ...
<Tm_T> raphink: my mind
<Tm_T> don't even try to understand ;)
<Tm_T> I can't
<raphink> bug 2217 :: package : Tm_T/mind ; bug description : when typing was, ouput is bit ; assigned to : bed ;
<raphink> will do it
<Tm_T> raphink: sorry, can't sleep soon
<allee> JRe: ping me when you're up (but not too early ;)  Planed topic: KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Tm_T> but try to relax ->
<raphink> I can sleep for you if you want
<raphink> it's 2AM (wow 2AM!)
<raphink> so I'll go soon
<raphink> I'm even too tired to assle MOTUs on reviewing a few of my packages
<allee> raphink: you disappoint me
<raphink> allee: why?
<Tm_T> it's 0304 here
<raphink> Tm_T: what country?
<allee> raphink: you want to go to bed
<raphink> oh suomi
<raphink> allee: so what? you don't sleep?
<raphink> allee: wanna try my grub-splashimages package ? muahaha :)
<Tm_T> raphink: Finland
<allee> not that early.  But I better would do it ;)
<raphink> hehe :p
<raphink> I improved it lately
<raphink> there was a funny bug
<raphink> linked to the fact that hda /-> (hd0,0)
<raphink> would be too simple ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I had my first package tested by a guy on #kubuntu, and it crashed grub
<Tm_T> ;)
<raphink> because well his /boot was on /dev/hdc1
<allee> raphink: splash screens are not my favorites  (and I have to  answer some bug reports :(
<raphink> hey that was you Tm_T 
<raphink> see I'm getting tired
* Tm_T hides
<raphink> LOOOOOOOL
* raphink hides in a corner
<raphink> lol
<raphink> Tm_T: but heh it works now :D
* Tm_T is trying to see something from his hide
<raphink> thanks to the #grub people :)
<raphink> watchout Tm_T, the pillar !
<raphink> don't put your hands on your face like this when you walk
<Tm_T> raphink: yes it works, have seen it in ~10 boots after your fix
<raphink> what do you mean Tm_T ?
<raphink> you rebooted 10 times since ?
<Tm_T> oh yes
<Tm_T> or more
<raphink> wow
<raphink> that is a booting machine you have here ;)
<raphink> testing how many times you can boot before you crash the BIOS? ;)
<Tm_T> nice kernel borkage in dapper ;)
<raphink> ;)
<Tm_T> that's might be the reason why my audio modules wasn't loaded at the boot lately
<Tm_T> not fun
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> it's not my package I can tell 
<Tm_T> it's not
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> just if I get nvidia drivers and amarok working
<raphink> oh I have to test ati on my X
<raphink> I saw that fglrx had been modified today
<raphink> so it might work now
<raphink> I'll try it now
<raphink> I feel lucky ;)
<raphink> tsch for now
<raphink> pff
<Tm_T> ok, good night, stay in the light ->
<viviersf> Riddell, ping , need your help plz
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> whee
<Tm_T> now juk plays mp3 tracks, but not oggs
<allee> JRe: ping
<amu> Riddell: ping
<tvo> uh oh. kio_http locked up my computer..
<freeflying_> raphink: have you use hibernate under kubuntu
<raphink> I don't have a laptop
<freeflying_> raphink: destop shall hibernate also
<raphink> I didn't try it
<raphink> I have enough problems with dapper without trying that
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> kernel .15 doesn't boot
<freeflying_> raphink: I never make it works since hoary
<raphink> my sound card is not recognized anymore
<raphink> the ati acceleration doesnt work
<raphink> haven't tried hibernation ever
<freeflying_> you have upgraded kernel to 2.15?
<raphink> 2.6.15
<raphink> I didn't choose it
<freeflying_> y
<raphink> it was in the dist-upgrade today
<freeflying_> how about it 
<raphink> doesn't boot
<raphink> it stops at PCMCIA recognition
<raphink> I have no PCMCIA
<freeflying_> but the restricted-module is not avalibe >
<\sh> why nobody reads the topic on #ubuntu-devel?
<\sh> "Dapper getting new kernels, very unstable; don't bother trying to install it. NO, REALLY, DON'T."
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well I just dist-upgrade -d
<raphink> but it's ok my menu.lst still has .12
<raphink> so that's fine ;)
<raphink> recompile the kernel to get hibernation freeflying... no thanks ;)
<kozz> about the KDE 3.5 packages for breezy, I'm wondering if there are any plans to make ppc binaries?
<amu> they are mostly ready, but i cant catch Riddell 
<jjesse> i thought Riddell mentioned that he was working on them yesterday?
<kozz> ohh, nice
<kozz> takes a while to compile it on my machine
<kozz> so anyday soon then?
<amu> hold on i'll move them manual
<amu> deb http://kubuntu.org/~amu/pool ./
<kozz> but that isn't everything?
<amu> yep, Riddell original package are not completely uploaded ... as i said, i cant reach him to fix that problem 
<kozz> right
<kozz> but thanks, will give it a try
<amu> hint, those 4 packages are 80% of your compiletime
<kozz> seems to work well
<raphink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/444950
<raphink> is this normal ??? ^^
<raphink> installing hotplug would remove all the kernels on my machine !
<amu> sounds you use dapper, file a bug against the kernel
* Riddell logs on
<Riddell> amu: hi
<Tm_T> good day
<Tm_T> looks like dapper got nvidia xorg module
<amu> Riddell: wb 
<amu> uploaded 3.5 ppc brezzy packages to my homedir
<amu> arts/lib/base/pim are done
<amu> I'm missing the diffs in network/admin and others
<amu> doesnt kdeutils replace kamamba ? better put a replaces on it.
<amu> automake1.9 is still lost in the builddeps kdebase
<Riddell> kdeutils now includes superkaramba, nothing replaced just a different source package
<Riddell> amu: not sure where those diffs went but you can get the sources from the ubuntu archives, just add a 0ubuntu0breezy1 changelog entry
<amu> Filename: pool/universe/s/superkaramba/superkaramba_0.36-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<amu> that the old one ... not sure about the new versioning  
<Riddell> new one in dapper is pool/universe/k/kdeutils/superkaramba_3.5-rc2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<amu> Riddell: ok, should be no prob, diffed the verisons yesterday and saw that the new stuff ;) 
<jjesse> can i just say that this week i've been forced back into windows mode for some work stuff (for the auditor) and i miss the friendlyness of kubuntu
<jjesse> i get much more done :P
<Riddell> jjesse: can't audit kubuntu?
<jjesse> no the bank is getting audited this week
<amu> jjesse: that's a reason to change your job :) 
<jjesse> and some of the reporting tools i need to use to create reports for the auditor i can't find an open source alternative
<jjesse> amu: well i'm a windows network admin by trade, so maybe i would have to switch careers :)
<amu> interesting, you work with windows, in private you use linux?  
<jjesse> amu: yes i am a windows admin, use two linux boxes at work for various things, work laptop dual boots windows and linux
<jjesse> linux boxes run request tracker (for helpdesk software) and nagios (network monitoring)
<jjesse> did my last comment shut everyone up?
<Riddell> jjesse: we still love you!
<jjesse> Riddell: grin i was worried there for a minute :)
<Tm_T> we do?
<Tm_T> ah yes sure we do
<Tm_T> (how long I have to play along...)
<jjesse> at least until i leave the channel
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> then before you leave...
<Tm_T> jjesse <3
<\sh> Riddell: ah ...at last :) tell me something about the .pot creation. do we have to install it somehow?
<Tm_T> ok, I think that's enough, you can go
<jjesse> grin thanks Tim_T
<Tm_T> ;)
<Riddell> \sh: nothing needs installed except gettext-kde and kdesdk-scripts which both come with delibs4-dev
<Riddell> kdelibs4-dev
<\sh> Riddell: no i mean how are the .pot files extracted then?
<Riddell> \sh: if a .pot is generated it gets extracted by the buildds and sent to rosetta
<Riddell> although rosetta isn't picking up dapper yet, it will keep them and use at some point
<\sh> ah...that's the way how it works :)
<\sh> cool
<\sh> but right now I'm stucked with kmymoney2 because libaqbanking is missing...because of a missing xvfb-run script
<Riddell> \sh: you also need a patch which is in tthe 3.5 packages in dapper
<\sh> which one?
<Riddell> common/kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff
<Riddell> it may only apply to an up-to-date admin directory, if it's too much hassle don't worry
<\sh> k
<Tm_T> happy day \o/
<Tm_T> I can see glxgears :p
<Tm_T> anyone in dapper?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> hum, and newest kernel etc?
<Tm_T> because eth0 isn't pulled up in boot, I have to do ifup eth0 manually
<Tm_T> atleast amaroK works <3
<Tm_T> and nvidia, finally :)
<Riddell> don't have latest linux
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> funny though, when else is fixed and "fixed", then net connection has small issues :p
<Tm_T> and, now after boot...
<Tm_T> ~$ pidof python
<Tm_T> 8734 6999 6994 6992 6990 6988 6986 6984 6982 6980 6978 6976 6972 6971 6909 6908
<Tm_T> I have no idea why there's python processes
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see what happens when I kill 'em all
<Tm_T> nothing that I can see...
<Tonio_> evening
<Riddell> good afternoon Tonio_ 
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> kde almost works =P
<Tm_T> doh
<Diablo-D3> krita only needs a simple rebuild
<Diablo-D3> infact
<Tonio_> hi Riddell , Tm_T  and Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3>   k3b k3b-mp3 k3blibs katapult kde-systemsettings kdebluetooth kio-apt
<Diablo-D3>   kio-locate koffice-libs konserve krita ksystemlog
<Diablo-D3> out of those, most will do okay with a simple rebuild
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hullo :)
<jjesse> Diablo-D3: i haven't had any issues w/ kde 3.5
<jjesse> on either breezy or dapper
<Diablo-D3> jjesse: this is just installation issues.
<Diablo-D3> jjesse: the ones I've been helping Riddell keep track of ;)
* Tm_T is trying to fill kde svn account application
<Tm_T> surprisingly hard
<Tm_T> bah bah
<Tm_T> maybe I'm too old for this afterall
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> that isnt it Tm_T 
<Diablo-D3> its surprisingly stupid
<Tm_T> what is stupid
<Tm_T> I am? that's true
<Diablo-D3> no
<Diablo-D3> the form is
<Diablo-D3> the whole process of becoming a kde developer is retarded
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> form?
<Tm_T> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/misc/applysvnaccount.php
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: you are confusing me
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: Im talking /everything/
<Diablo-D3> the whole making /perfect/ patches, and the whole signing up for an svn account, and the whole being nice to other developers until you've written as much code for kde as them
<Diablo-D3> if I'm coding for a project, then said project better get the fuck out of my way and let me code
<Diablo-D3> and dont bother me until Im done
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: this, btw, is why I dont code for kde
<Tm_T> huh
<Tm_T> and I was literally asked to hop in
<Diablo-D3> so was I
<Diablo-D3> I was personally asked by several kde devs to code on certain things
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> and some others felt you're stepped to their territory?
<Diablo-D3> nope, I said I dont like the way the kde community works, and I declined their request.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I understand
* Diablo-D3 fills in the missing blanks for Tm_T ;)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Diablo-D3> theres two ways of doing development
<Diablo-D3> a) you have developers
<Diablo-D3> b) you have a benevolent overlord
<Diablo-D3> kde fits in category a, the linux kernel fits in category b.
<Tm_T> hmm, new words...
<Tm_T> benevolent?
<Diablo-D3> opposite of maloveloent
<Diablo-D3> *malevolent
<Diablo-D3> oh screw it
<Diablo-D3> english sucks
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I use dictionary then =)
<Tm_T> thanks anyway for good try ;)
<Diablo-D3> s/dictionary/google/
<Diablo-D3> googe for "define benevolent"
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> http://www.ilmainensanakirja.fi/?q=P-12.Q-benevo.Q2-benevolent
<Tm_T> straight translated to finnish ;)
<Tm_T> ah yes, now I understand what you mean
<Tm_T> anyway, have to mail this application asap :p
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-07
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> will kde ever support sleep and hybernation on the logout menu?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: I'd like to add it, although I suspect it's less trivial than it should be
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: well
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: why not poach whatever code gnome uses? ;)
<Diablo-D3> btw, bootchart is the coolest fucking thing
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: because gnome doesn't use ksmserver last checked
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
* Riddell is at a conference and has no time just now
<Riddell> freeflying: heard of Sun Wah linux?
<freeflying> Riddell: Iy
<freeflying> Riddell: Iyy
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<freeflying> Riddell: how about that
<Riddell> freeflying: they're at this conference, I've just never heard of them before
* Riddell lgs out
<Riddell> logs out
<freeflying> Riddell: where is the conference
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: thats not what I meant. teach ksmserver to do what gnome does =P
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I think you should add kipi-plugins to kubuntu-desktop
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so people can read raw files from their cameras without needing more software
<seaLne> digikam dosen't even depend on them, so i'm not sure kubuntu-desktop should
<seaLne> (i have a canon camera and use kipi-plugins)
<seaLne> kubuntu-desktop dosen't seem like the right place to me for the depend
<Diablo-D3> seaLne: I have a canon camera too
<allee> seaLne: digikam does not depend on what?
<Diablo-D3> and I hate having to keep opening files in gimp's ueffohwhatever the hell it is plugin to view shit
<allee> seaLne: digikam without kipi-plugins is not fun at all (95% of kipi-plugins are converted digikamplugins).  But according to policy it's recommends not depends
<Diablo-D3> so...
<Diablo-D3> why isnt digikam just converted to kipi-ware officially?
<Diablo-D3> I mean upstream
<Diablo-D3> or just nuke it and fold the stuff into gwenview
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, gwenview uses kipi-plugins
<Diablo-D3> infact, I forsee everything using kipi eventually, even konq
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<allee> Diablo-D3: digikam upstream + me was the driving force opening digikamplugins so gwenview etc can use them!!!!
<Diablo-D3> allee: ... small world, eh?
<allee> Diablo-D3: nuke them and make them gwenview specific would be the worst case that can happen
<Diablo-D3> no no
<Diablo-D3> I didnt say that at all
<Diablo-D3> allee: I want raw photo thumbnails in konq!
<allee> Diablo-D3: yeah, I tried to convience them to do this too
<allee> Diablo-D3: as I wrote kipi-plugins is 95 % converted digikamplugins.  Noone else spend much energy to add or enhance them
<Diablo-D3> convince harder
<Diablo-D3> I want everything in kde to use it
<allee> so digikam upstream is not that mutivated because they did a lot of work (for no gain) and got nothing in return
<allee> Diablo-D3: Fully agreed!!!!!!!
<Diablo-D3> I want to have icons in amarok in some obscure format
<Diablo-D3> just because I can.
<allee> some kipi apps had lots of new features in their accouncement (and did not mention that this is _just_ kipi that others did for them :( :(
<allee> Diablo-D3: so it's not easy to convince harder
<Diablo-D3> I officially proclaim that KDE sucks.
<allee> Diablo-D3: wait until digikam can do 16bit, IPTC & CMS and you'll miss much more in 99% of the KDE apps :)
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> allee: you know whats sad?
<allee> ?
<Diablo-D3> I didnt even realize kde didnt already do something like that
<Diablo-D3> its on my list of things I want Diablo's Magical Nonexistant Desktop Envirionment That Will Kill Gnome And KDE to do.
<allee> your are a poor boy (like me;)
<Diablo-D3> I've been planning stuff so everything is a common framework
<allee> Diablo-D3: on what software/project are you working?
<Diablo-D3> Diablo's Magical Nonexistant Desktop Envirionment That Will Kill Gnome And KDE
<allee> Ahh, tried it yesterday.  Still sucks too :)
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Diablo-D3> its non existant!
<allee> no try secret.m-n-d-e.org. 
<allee> seaLne: care to explain to me what you meant with:
<allee> [09:36]  <seaLne> digikam dosen't even depend on them, so i'm not sure kubuntu-desktop should
<seaLne> allee: i just felt that maybe making kubuntu-desktop depend on kipi-plugins wasn't the right place to try to solve what Diablo-D3 was wanting to do
<seaLne> but he then said that it was for things like konq, so i sort of take it back
<allee> seaLne: konq makes no use of kipi-plugins.  So adding for this reason is indead nonsense.
<allee> seaLne: only _if_ digikam or kimdaba are added to kubuntu-desktop, kipi-plugins should be added too [my infamous last word on this Diablo-D3 ;)] 
<Diablo-D3> even though gwen makes good use of kipi-plugins?
<allee> Diablo-D3: gwenview as an viewer is useful as is.  If one wants to do more than viewing kipi-plugins are really useful.
<allee> Diablo-D3: Whenever I find time I try to write a kipi cmd line tool. so one can add kipi-based service menus for konq
<Diablo-D3> yay
<seaLne> allee: btw is the image viewer in digikam not supposed to display raw files?
<allee> seaLne: I assume yes  (no raws here).  checking
<seaLne> allee: it dosen't for me (3.4 packages in breezy)
<allee> seaLne: sh*t, even thumbnails for the 2 example raws I have don't work :(  THIS did work I'm sure.
<seaLne> thumbnails worked for me, sorry camera and photos are at home
<allee> seaLne: I've only played once with raws, after dcraw changed it's interface.  I'll check when I've a bit more time
<seaLne> thanks
<\sh> Riddell: what's wrong with libkexif1c2? 
<allee> \sh: where?
<\sh> allee: not installable
<raphink> hi
<allee> seaLne: FWIW: do you use 0.7.4 or 0.8.0
<raphink> it seems ifupdown is not backwards-compatible
<freeflying> raphink hi
<raphink> there's a conversion script included in the pacakge
<raphink> but it did not convert my /etc/network/interfaces properly
<seaLne> allee: what ever is in breezy, sorry at work i have the 3.5 breezy
<raphink> so I had to reconfigure it manually 
<allee> seaLne: ok, that 0.7.4.
<allee> \sh: 0.2.2-1 depends on kdelib4c2 not c2a
<\sh> allee: damn..ok..fixing this after lunch
<allee> \sh.  Riddell asked me to remove the c2 suffix instead of creating c2a.  Srcs are in pkg-kde svn
<\sh> allee: read the doko announcement of libstdc++ new allocator stuff...
<\sh> if there is a new upstream, we can get rid of the c2 stuff, if debian is doing this as well...
<\sh> ok..lunch time bbl
<allee> \sh: read about the kde and qt libs exception ;)
<allee> \sh debian will do it.  as I said it's already removed in svn
<allee> \sh: ah, forgot, same for libkipi.  c2 will removed instead of changed to c2a.  Doing it now saves kubuntu some future rebuilds (afair gwenview needs a little fix)
<Diablo-D3> man
<Diablo-D3> I love 16-bit per channel editing
<allee> Diablo-D3: then write fan post to GillesCaulier, he's converting plugins like hell currently ;)
<Diablo-D3> well, sadly Im not doing it with kde
<Diablo-D3> Im putting my /legal/ copy of photoshop cs2 to use
<Diablo-D3> and no, before you ask, I didnt buy it
<Diablo-D3> it came with my camera
<Diablo-D3> its not a bad image editing app, but its no gimp, thats for sure.
<Diablo-D3> the only thing it has over it is 16-bit image editing and all the cms stuff
<Diablo-D3> allee: can kipi do cms sutff?
<Diablo-D3> like, say, take an adobe rgb image and turn it into an srgb one?
<allee> no.
<Diablo-D3> damn
<Diablo-D3> well, I currently want two things out of konq
<Diablo-D3> a) display my camera's raws as thumbnails
<Diablo-D3> b) properly display them in the sgrb colorspace.
<allee> Diablo-D3: first the digikam and it's image editor will be converted.  No plans for kipi yet.
<allee> Diablo-D3: switch from konq to digikam and you get what you want!
<Diablo-D3> heh, I will when it builds in dapper =P
<allee> Diablo-D3: note: kipi uses imagemagick to convert between image formats.
<Diablo-D3> I noticed that
* Diablo-D3 was trying to build it himself earlier
<Diablo-D3> it failed
<allee> Diablo-D3: well, breezy will get it first.  Dapper takes a bit longer 'cause sync with sid needs time ;)
<Diablo-D3> I dont know why we care about sid =/
<Diablo-D3> its not like debian on desktops actually matters anymore
<allee> Diablo-D3: well, much easier than to merge with sid
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu == debian for desktops
<Diablo-D3> btw, windows boots so damn slow
<allee> Diablo-D3: build?  imagemagik or digikam, release or svn (svn is not stable due to huge rewriting)
<Diablo-D3> actually, I was trying to build kipi so I could get kipi-plugins
<Diablo-D3> it fails somewhere in the actual packaging of it
<Diablo-D3> it compiles fine
<\sh> allee: so you will fix it...do u need someone who uploads?
<Diablo-D3> its actually kinda funny
<Diablo-D3> the majority of kde apps that havent been fixed fit into two categories
<allee> Diablo-D3: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy/   pick sources and rebuild on dapper
<Diablo-D3> a) you just need to recompile it, it works fine already
<Diablo-D3> b) it compiles fine, the package building fails
<Diablo-D3> allee: email that to diablod3@gmail.com to remind me to look there
* Diablo-D3 is going to bed rsn
<allee> \sh: upload? Kunbuntu or sid?  My plan was to relibtoolize libk{ipi,exif} and ask my sponsor to upload to sid (that the way I get my pkg into dapper)
<\sh> allee: kubuntu/ubuntu :)
<\sh> allee: well...most of the kubuntu stuff is -NubuntuX so for this...we could just upload it to dapper
<allee> \sh: should I upload to revu or do you want to pick from alioth svn repo? or?
<\sh> allee: I will pick from alioth...give me the url and everything is fine
<allee> \sh: svn+ssh://<your-user>@svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/libkipi/trunk/debian  
<allee> \sh: ditto for libkexif
<allee> \sh: sorry missed kde-extras: svn+ssh://<your-user>@svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkipi/trunk/debian
<Diablo-D3> night all
<freeflying> which package replace ivman in kde
<Tm_T> am_utils ?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  how about this in kde
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5 uses it to mount stuff anyway
<Tm_T> or, what you mean?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  but my system ( kde3.5) still use ivman
<Tm_T> nope if you remove
<Tm_T> and KDE isn't really using ivman
<Tm_T> ivman just mounts
<freeflying> Tm_T: but am-utils wasn't be installed
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> amd ?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  x86
<Tm_T> I mean amd package ;)
<Tm_T> and yes, I don't know why am_utils isnt part of kubuntu-desktop, maybe because ivmanwas "replacing" it
<Tm_T> am-utils - automounter utilities from 4.4BSD (includes amd)
<Tm_T> sorry, my bad
<freeflying> Tm_T:  it's the default in amd64?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> amd - Dummy package for upgrades
<Tm_T> got the idea?
<Tm_T> and got it working?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  I'm using an x86 system 
<Tm_T> I am too
<freeflying> Tm_T:  so I will not use it  lol
<Tm_T> amd = Auto Mounter Daemon
<Tm_T> use it
<freeflying> Tm_T:  use this  replace ivman ?
<Tm_T> after you removed ivman and installed am-utils, when you stick memorystick or cdrom in, kde prompts what to do and exactly what you selected it to do
<Tm_T> yes
<freeflying> Tm_T:  have a try 
<Tm_T> please do
<freeflying> Tm_T:  upgrade to kernel 2.6.15, my there problems with my soundcard
<Tm_T> uh, 2.6.15-5 ?
<Tm_T> 2.6.15-6 (newest) does have nvidia drivers and all, and it just works \o/
<freeflying> the volume of my system is very low 
<Tm_T> freeflying: got it working?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  no , remove it . it need nis also 
<Tm_T> what?
<seaLne> it suggests nis
<Tm_T> hmm, suggests..
<allee> JRe: ping
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hi pef 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-08
<Diablo-D3> you know
<Diablo-D3> gnome sucks
<Diablo-D3> not for the usual ZOMG GNOME SUCKS reasons
<Diablo-D3> but for the fact that ubuntu makes pationate love to gnome, and kde gets none
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: do not make statements like that, certainly not here
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: Im not trolling, if thats what you're thinking
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu's gnome is all polished and pretty and all that other stuff
<Diablo-D3> and it gets all the attention and everything
<Diablo-D3> and its the default ubuntu desktop
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<hunger> Where is the libarts deb? That is keeping me from upgrading arts for 2 weeks now. Stuck in some upload queue?
<freeflying> hunger: libarts1c2a now is avaliable
<freeflying> raphink: ping
<freeflying> raphink: kubuntu-grub-splashimages can not add the lfile correctly in my box 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Verwilst> hellow
<Verwilst> Riddell: you here? ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-09
<Tm_T> nice silence here
* seth_k|lappy makes noise
<seth_k|lappy> gimmie KDE 3.5! gimmie!
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Tm_T> ssshhhh
<Tm_T> back to sleep so be quiet here ;) ->
<minghua> :-D
<Diablo-D3> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:DES4INMGPQINDVOUGOQPQP4QWZXJXDCW
<Diablo-D3> oops wrong window
<Diablo-D3> thats a music torrent if anyone cares, btw
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: thus said, illegal stuff, right?
<Diablo-D3> possibly, possibly not
<Tm_T> ... exactly ;(
<pef> Riddell: hello, I'm working on qt4-x11 merge, is there something special I should care about ?
<freeflying> pef: hi
<pef> hello freeflying 
<freeflying> pef:  dose qt4-x11 in debian has qt-immodule patch 
<pef> I only see 10_qmake_use_qt4_tools 11_launch_assistant-qt4 12_mips_atomic_ops patches
<freeflying> pef: it means qt4 has this patch defaultly 
<freeflying> amu: ping
<freeflying> raphink:  hi
<raphink> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> raphink:  have you got my message for you about the kubuntu-grub-splashimage
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> where did you send it?
<freeflying> here
<raphink> oh
<raphink> well then I guess no
<raphink> when was it?
<freeflying> it can not config it correctly in my system
<raphink> can you paste your menu.lst in a pastebin?
<freeflying> raphink: I've correctted it manual 
<raphink> what did you correct?
<raphink> what was wrong with it?
<freeflying> it add the line like this : (hd0, hd1,0)/boot/grub/
<raphink> ooo
<raphink> interesting
<raphink> can you give me your `df -h /boot | grep dev' please ?
<freeflying> /dev/sda8              19G  3.9G   15G  21% /
<raphink> you boot on a usb drive?
<freeflying> no 
<raphink> then
<raphink> what is sda8 then?
<raphink> firewire?
<freeflying> it's a sata
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> good to know ;)
<raphink> then
<freeflying> in my grub it's shall be hd0
<raphink> grep sda /boot/grub/device.map
<freeflying> (hd1)	/dev/sda
<raphink> I already see where the problem is in my script
<raphink> I assume the drive is an hd
<raphink> that's the pb
<raphink> I'll correct that
<raphink> thanks for reporting
<freeflying> there are many users use sata HDD now
<raphink> yes
<raphink> can you see of something else than hd, sd or ud ?
<raphink> I mean it always begins with [a-z] d right?
<freeflying> no
<raphink> or could it be something else?
<raphink> or maybe I'll just put [a-z] *
<raphink> that's easier ;)
<freeflying> :)
<raphink> ok I'm sending you the postinst
<raphink> run a `sudo ./kubuntu-grub-splashimages.postinst configure'
<raphink> and see if it works on your system now
<raphink> :)
<raphink> freeflying: ?
<freeflying> raphink: it can do 
<raphink> it works?
<freeflying> but my grub is strange 
<raphink> what do you mean?
<freeflying> I have two HDD , one is sata ,the other is pata 
<freeflying> I have both installed grub on mbr
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<freeflying> so in grub ,the sata shall be hd0
<raphink> the new script does work, right?
<freeflying> y
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> why should it be hd0
<raphink> ?
<raphink> device.map says it's hd1
<freeflying> i don't know why
<raphink> hmm
<freeflying> I boot my system from scsi
<raphink> it doesn't work with hd0 ?
<freeflying> so it shall be set to hd0 in menu.lst
<raphink> hmmm
<freeflying> the grub only treate as hd0 
<freeflying> anyway it can works due to device.map
<freeflying> I mean your postinstall
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let me know
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> if you want dermerge works like emerge of gentoo , would you like add some feature like emerge
<raphink> you can do it freeflying if you want :)
<raphink> if you feel like adding to it
<raphink> I'm gonna take a shower :)
<freeflying> bye ,and I shall take a walk with my wife 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<mdke> Riddell, hi?
<seaLne> he's not been about this weekend
<mdke> thanks seaLne 
<mdke> Riddell, when you come back can you put the svn:external back on for the serverguide? I've been trying a bit but can't for the life of me figure it out. I think we should put it back until we make progress with the "single source" thing. thanks, have fun!
<insanekane> Riddell: is the Ubunutu installer called debian-installer ?
<seaLne> it is
<insanekane> seaLne: is there some documentation on adding new modules to the ubuntu-installer ?
<insanekane> (or hack existing ones) ?
<seaLne> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstallerFAQ
<seaLne> not sure what you mean by modules, but have a look on d.o for more details about it
<insanekane> hmm, what i mean is, you know, when you install in the expert mode, there are several menu items ... i want to add one to make the correct language selection for my derived distro
<seaLne> sounds more like you want seeding
<seaLne> you can see answers for d-i so probably that would be how you'd change the deafult lang
<insanekane> umm no ... seeding is like setting up some debconf "variables" right ? i don't mean that
<seaLne> s/see/seed/
<insanekane> i want to provide a proper UI .. just like the partitioner
<seaLne> but it already prompts you for a language don't you just need to change the deafult selection?
<insanekane> thats the installer language i think .. not the final system language
<seaLne> its the system lang
<insanekane> hmm ok
<seaLne> it would be kinda stupid if you said you wanted the installer to be in english then it set the system lang to spanish
<insanekane> but anyway, the sources for libdebian-installer is only 360k ... nothing in it to add modules (probably it is called udeb ?) 
<insanekane> yeah it would
<seaLne> udeb as far as i remember are simplified debs that it uses
<insanekane> i didn't think that way :)
<seaLne> heh
<seaLne> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstallerPreseed
<insanekane> seaLne: i think i got it: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/modules.txt
<insanekane> seaLne: hmm, no that was the wrong file
<insanekane> seaLne: can the name of the distro also be setup using the preseed ?
<seaLne> not sure
<insanekane> seaLne: any idea how I could just download the source for the ubuntu installer ? cant seem to find it using apt-cache :/
<sebas> Are there breezy packages for Firefox 1.5 around, btw?
<seth_k> sebas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595&highlight=firefox+backport
<sebas> seth_k: Thx :)
<sebas> Gaaaah, breaks OpenOffice ... :|
<seth_k> breaks everything :P
<seth_k> -> dapper if you want firefox 1.5
<sebas> Yeah, but how stable is dapper? 
<seth_k> eh, I'm running it on two machines
<seth_k> nothing wrong right now, and a lot is nice
<sebas> I mean, it's opened not long ago, so I'd expect hell to break loose on my production box.
<seth_k> like new fglrx drivers that fix my laptop, and firefox 1.5
<seth_k> ymmv
<sebas> Hm, yeah.
<sebas> I might aswell just do it.
<sebas> It's just replacing breezy with dapper in sources.list?
<sebas> Thx for the input though.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-10
<seth_k> to whom does one talk to get the ubuntu/member cloak turned on for their nick?
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<seth_k> Riddell, do things explode if I apply to join kubuntu-team; is it some sort of formal team, or just people who are interested in helping to develop kubuntu
<raphink> wb freeflying 
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<raphink> would you like to have a look at my wiki page and tell me what you think?
<freeflying> y
<raphink> is that `yes' or `why' ?
<raphink> ;)
<freeflying> yes
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaphaelPinson
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> well done 
<raphink> like it ? :)
<freeflying> yeah
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> and you are from french?
<raphink> well I'm french yes
<raphink> :)
<raphink> and you're chinese i guess
<freeflying> I'm prepare to learn french 
<freeflying> yeah
<raphink> ;)
<freeflying> But everyone told me it's more difficult than english 
<raphink> I wouldn't say so
<raphink> english is difficult too
<raphink> it's easier to learn english because you have it all around all the time
<raphink> you can practice with lots of people
<freeflying> how about learn french using english 
<Knowerrors> Anybody willing to help solve prob in kde 3.5 with usb flash drive?
<freeflying> they are all belong to latin phylum
<freeflying> Knowerrors: I don't think there are any problems with usb falsh drive in kde 3.5
<raphink> lol what an answer ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Knowerrors> I got one :)
<raphink> ok well time to go to be dfor me
<raphink> it's 3:10AM
<Knowerrors> so you wrong freeflying 
<raphink> bye bye
<Knowerrors> zing
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  what problem
<Knowerrors> when usb drive is inserted, notification window pops up asking to "open in new window" or do nothing, if I select "open in new window" it mounts it and opens konq to media:/sda1
<Knowerrors> ...
<Knowerrors> howver, if I click on the sda1 icon, nothing comes up, it tries to mount it again
<Knowerrors> the actual device folder is in /media/sda1
<Knowerrors> also, the drive never comes up on the desktop as a mounted icon, even though that option is enabled
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  you mean it will not be mouinted actually
<Knowerrors> well, I can browse the usb device fine if I go to /media/sda1, but the entry that kde brings up automatically shows nada
<Knowerrors> whats weird is I can browse a cd fine using media:/ but not usb drive
<Knowerrors> but neither mounted cd or usb drive shows up on desktop
<Knowerrors> btw, Im using breezy 5.10, with the kde 3.5 packages from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/
<Knowerrors> does same happen for you freeflying?  I asked a couple 3.5 users in #kubuntu and they have similar problems
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  I'm using kde3.5 in dapper . and it have never happened to me 
<Knowerrors> for some reason, all clicking on the icon "sda1" in :/media does is try to mount it, instead of opening up the /media/sda1 folder
<freeflying> if there are many people using kde3.5 have this problem , plz file a bug to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Knowerrors> ok, so usb drive is perfectly browsable from :/media in konq?
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  i can brwose it perfectly
<Knowerrors> I will post the bug, wish I could solve it myself :)
<Knowerrors> maybe since you're using Dapper, its not a problem
<Knowerrors> could something with hal be causing this?
<Knowerrors> freeflying: 
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  I can not give you answer for I'm not using breezy now 
<freeflying> Knowerrors:  there are soe difference between breezy and dapper
<Knowerrors> righton, maybe will find other breezy user with solution
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> fucking Konversation
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> I pasted something to someone in a msg
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> and it had a url to a picture
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> and Konversation freaked out
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> and started to download the image on my end
<Diablo-D3> <Lance> then DCC IT TO THE PERSON
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I have basic issue, can't find a way to (re)name xterm windows
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> thats easy
<Diablo-D3> case "$TERM" in
<Diablo-D3> xterm*|rxvt*)
<Diablo-D3>     PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033] 0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD}\007"'
<Diablo-D3>     ;;
<Diablo-D3> *)
<Diablo-D3>     ;;
<Diablo-D3> esac
<Diablo-D3> put that in your .bashrc
<Diablo-D3> and go ssh somewhere
<Tm_T> nnno
<Tm_T> that's not what I mean
<Tm_T> -T switch doesn't work
<Tm_T> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xterm-Title-2.html
<Diablo-D3> oh heh.
<Tm_T> now I have 5 xterms named "user@host: /home/user <number>"
<Tm_T> and I want them to be more like "amaroK" and "KOffice"
<Diablo-D3> echo -ne "amarok"
<Diablo-D3> export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033] 0;amarok\007"'
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> export... sounds too permanent
<Diablo-D3> it only works for that shell
<Diablo-D3> once you quit the shell, its gone
<Tm_T> hum, I'll try that
<Tm_T> oh, thanks
<Tm_T> that works
<Tm_T> I just wonder why -T switch doesn't work
<Tm_T> is it kwin thingie?
<Diablo-D3> no
<Tm_T> I thought so
<Tm_T> but but
<Tm_T> btw what that echo part does?
<Diablo-D3> who knows
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I need coffee
<Tm_T> I didn't even read those lines
<Tm_T> sorry, I go away and stop bothering you ->
<Tm_T> muha
<mornfall> Riddell: ping? any updates?
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> Hes dead, Jim.
<Tm_T> "Hes dead, Jim, Hes dead" is that all you can say? All others are shocked and you just seems to enjoy this situation
<jjesse> anyone know if there is a mysql server 5.0 package for ubuntu?
* Riddell warps in briefly
<Riddell> mornfall: hi, updates on what?
<raphink> Riddell: hi
<sebas>  Hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi sebas 
<sebas> Is 3.5 planned to enter dapper soon?
<Riddell> sebas: it's in
<Riddell> I'll rename it from 3.5rc2 to 3.5 tomorrow
<sebas> I've upgraded to dapper from a breezy with 3.5, and pykde is broken.
<sebas> Ah, then it'll upgrade aswell ...
<Riddell> yeah, there's still lots of things to fix, which I'll start on tomorrow
<sebas> I'm still with the breezy packages though
<sebas> When the KDE stuff is ugpraded, I'll let you know if I still have issues.
<raphink> Riddell: that was to know whether you would be present tomorrow at the CC
<Riddell> raphink: when is it?
<raphink> 14:00 UTC
<Riddell> yeah should be fine, you going for membership?
<raphink> yes :)
<raphink> wanna see my wiki page?
<Riddell> raphink: remind me about it tomorrow before the meeting please
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> I already have some advocate, but the more the better ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: updates on bounty :)
<Riddell> mornfall: not heard anything but I'm still going through X thousand e-mails from the last 3 days without internet access
<mdz> Riddell: how are your merges going?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> Riddell: unping
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I didn't know you could remove pings like this ;)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tm_T> let's see if I can compile Kicker properly
<raphink> 'lut Tonio_ 
<allee> Tonio_: hi!!!!!!
<raphink> hi allee 
<allee> hi raphink
<raphink> how are you doing?
<Tonio_> hi allee 
<Tonio_> a bit better
<Tonio_> not perfect, but that starts to be a bit better
<raphink> :)
<raphink> bien :)
<Tonio_> I'll restart the work soon, but I actually have more important things to do
<raphink> c ok pour demain soir,
<raphink> ?
<Tonio_> raphink: nope
<Tonio_> coinc au taff demain.....
<Tonio_> je suis maudit
<raphink> ah oki ;)
<Tonio_> dsl
<raphink> heh
<raphink> mais non mais non ;)
<raphink> faudra que tu viennes me voir  Poitiers si a continue ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<\sh> Riddell: doing konserve merge now
<\sh> Riddell: closed some merge bugs which were already done 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-11
<\sh> Riddell: konserve can be synced your changes went to debian upstream
<\sh> sync requested btw
<Diablo-D3> The Matrix-XP, funny as hell: http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/~ricke/matrix_xp/mxp_engl_l.zip
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Diablo-D3> 6 feet under, a pong is heard.
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> does any1 know what file kmenuedit changes ?
<viviersf> does any1 know what file kmenuedit changes ?
<viviersf> nm i got it
<Riddell> seth_k: you were asking about kubuntu-team on launchpad, it's for anyone we like (e.g. you)
<seth_k> Riddell, ok :)
<Riddell> who has breezy and wants to test the new amrok?
<seth_k> I would test, but I'm on Dapper, sorry :(
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-04
<claydoh> is launchpad appropriate for edgy krita (koffice 1.6.1) bugs?
<claydoh> bug #71711 makes me wonder
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71711 in koffice "Krita in Edgy doen't open gifs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71711
<claydoh> but thats not the bug
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11660.0;topicseen
<Jucato> claydoh: if it's something that Kubuntu did to affect Krita, it should go in LP. if it's a general Krita problem, bugs.kde.org. that's afaik
<Jucato> if unsure, you can either file it in LP and wait for it to be pushed upstream if it's a general Krita bug, or file in both (which I did recently with Adept...)
<claydoh> ty I'll look over there first
<Jucato> of course, if you have time, you could also search to check if it hasn't been filed before :)
* jdong saves above quote as a rebuttal come next backports archive session
<jdong> above being quite a bit above
<jdong> "'m not too keen on doing SRU if they're not obviously necessary, it's quite time consuming"
<claydoh> Jucato: i don't see it on LP, but the existing bug made me question the correct place to try
<Jucato> yeah... I find reporting KDE bugs in Kubuntu to be quite tricky...
<lotusleaf> Jucato: I'm rather fond of bug 62699
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62699 in kdar "[edgy]  wrong dependencies in kdar" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62699
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> that's a clear example of a Kubuntu-specific bug. :)
<lotusleaf> :D
<lotusleaf> it's a lovely one, too
<claydoh> ahhh bugzilla just plain does not rock
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato thinks so too... but promises of improving Malone temporarily satisfies him
<Jucato> (for now)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: that's a example of "upstream doesnt build with later versions of related apps" bug
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: did I mention I like burritos?
<Hobbsee> no?
<lotusleaf> ok, well, I do. (=
<pinheiro> gnight guys
<Jucato> night pinheiro! :)
<pinheiro> btw http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2006/12/mery-xmas-from-oxygen.html
<Hobbsee> night
<pinheiro> night
<Jucato> oh... (unrelated topic)... us.archive.ubuntu.com seem to be having some problems
<Hobbsee> it is, yes
<crimsun> poke it with the stick of doom or something.
* Hobbsee pets her stick
<Jucato> ah so it's a confirmed problem... thanks
<jdong> doom! that reminds me
* Jucato pokes jdong for fun :)
* jdong reserves his next 4 hours to beating Doom Legacy again
* nixternal jumps out of the window for having an anti-coc though
<nixternal> t
<nixternal> man it was funny, but oh so bad
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> mind sharing it? hehe :P
<nixternal> no, it could definitely offend
<jdong> lol
<lotusleaf> jdong: blood multiplayer rocks
<jdong> is it any worse than the "Kim Jong-Il uses KDE in Ubuntu" quote I found on the forums?
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, was the mockup for khelpcenter approved? I really like it. I was also wondering if I could use that sidebar instead and make the normal navigation panel disappear. :)
<nixternal> no approval on that, that was just an idea
<nixternal> you aren't replacing that side bar w/o hacking KHelpCenter big time
<gnomefreak> yeah i liked it too if you mean that page :)
<nixternal> KHelpCenter is hopefully getting chucked in KDE4, well at least that is what I was told from one of the KDE devs today
<Jucato> nixternal: by replacing, I meant hiding the navigation panel. I thought that your sidebar was something that won't change
<gnomefreak> this page is what i was talking about http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/doc/ktbh/
<nixternal> don't know yet..that mock-up could take longer than 7.04 dev time
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep that one :)
<nixternal> well, the kde devs said to take the html stuff and create a small c++ viewer implemented with khtml
<nixternal> shoot, konqi does everything as it is, why not have it do help as well, that would be the easiest ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: so it becomes an app instead of a site?
<Jucato> it's very nice. and since the Search function in khelpcenter is barely useful in Kubuntu, I have no use for the navigation panel...
<gnomefreak> example have a menu item for it like the spec on xubuntu help center and the ubuntu one that was out there for a while
<nixternal> ya gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> or have it show on boot :)
<nixternal> at the same time, we really don't want to do something massive int he terms of a help setup w/o going upstream with it
<nixternal> and with that, it would need big time kde support, and since they have an idea in the making for kde4..
<nixternal> guess you could fill in the blank there
<Jucato> they have plans for khelpcenter in kde4?
<nixternal> tossing it
<Jucato> ha! :)
<nixternal> hopefully going with a better suited Topic Based Help setup
<Jucato> (good)
<gnomefreak> if you dont want to go upstream make it a kubuntu help[ center instead of a kde help center
<nixternal> which is what the ubuntu doc team is currently working on
<gnomefreak> might be more benifits with kubuntu help center instead of kde anyway
<nixternal> well, that isn't up to me..but would definitely be a Riddell type of thing
<nixternal> i think working close with the KDE guys is the best way though
<robotgeek> ++
<nixternal> try to remain as close to upstream with the DE as much as possible
<Jucato> +1
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> i agree but we dont really ship kde. i mean we do but most users other than power users grab -desktop
<Jucato> everyone could benefit from a new help center
<nixternal> when they grab -desktop they are getting the kit-and-kaboodle (wth is kit-and-kaboodle anyways?)
<Jucato> although a better search function in the help center is also be needed
<gnomefreak> or make one for kde and add things to it to add to kubuntu for kubuntu
<nixternal> heh, KHelpCenter search is horrid, unless you want to search man pages
<gnomefreak> i hate man pages
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> gnomefreak: that is what would work, have a KDE help center that we could add to more than just documentation
<Jucato> we don't install htdig by default, so the Applications index could not be built
<gnomefreak> i can read them fine but i have to try to explain it to new users
<nixternal> as it stands, you really can't add or implement with KHelpCenter w/o massively changing it
<gnomefreak> correct
<Jucato> sad... but true
<gnomefreak> nixternal: but its a great outline/mock up
<nixternal> and in order for it to read our documentation, it is nothing but nasty hacks
<nixternal> thanks gnomefreak, a lot of people have actually expressed interest in it, i.e., the kde devs for one
<Jucato> nice job nixternal! :)
<nixternal> that was pretty cool, and actually they were like turn that in to C++, and I chuckled
<nixternal> i was like you turn it into C++
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> obviously my contributions are mainly documentation for a reason ;)
<Jucato> or... have someone help you do it :)
<gnomefreak> im looking for bugs in a C app and i cant remember C nor CC++
<gnomefreak> -c
<nixternal> however, i have always enjoyed tech-writing for some odd reason
<nixternal> i can't even remember basic, let alone c
<Jucato> brb.. quick breakfast
<nixternal> ya, i need dinner myself
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> at least some food
<gnomefreak> i remember if  else void(sort of) return() but thats about it oh and ifelse :)
<Jucato> anyway nixternal, I really like that help center idea and mockup :)
<Jucato> for (;;)
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> thanks, maybe we can hack it together eventually
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> heh... there's a reason I'm not into packaging yet
<Jucato> same reason you're contributions are mainly docs :P
<Jucato> ok I'm really hungry now brb
<nixternal> i do packaging too now..i can multitask
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> gah.  murphy's law is very accurate!
* Hobbsee knows bits of C++
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i am the exact same
<nixternal> i know enough where i can read it and understand some of it, but don't ask me to hack it
<Hobbsee> lol
<nixternal> well, i can hack it, but don't expect it to work
<nixternal> got my first tux issue today...haven't gotten a chance to read it
<nixternal> http://www.spidertools.com/ubuntu_training.php
<jdong> nixternal: when I hack code, it usually gives developers (1) a hysterical amount of entertainment or (2) a heart attack
<nixternal> neat, ubuntu server course
<nixternal> jdong: same here
<nixternal> oh wait (3) anger and resentment towards $me
<Hobbsee> nixternal: same here.  well, first from the subscription, anyway
<nixternal> ya, where is my magazine
<nixternal> they are late, or this is early
<jdong> nixternal: it's in a 20MB PDF in that huge hairy URL :)
<Hobbsee> the hyperlink in the email?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i download it into my TUX folder, and then just read it later, but i don't like the "presentation" mode they try to force on ya
<jdong> likewise, it's irritating
<Hobbsee> you can hit escape
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> really? ;p
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> to make it go back to normal
<nixternal> ya, i hit escape to get out of it, and it went to normal earlier, i was like, ahhhhh
<nixternal> but when i did it, i was expecting it to totally close out
<lotusleaf> cool, errors updating koffice
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: which koffice?
<robotgeek> hmm, yesterday i had errors installing kde-core on dapper, possibly due to security and kde-3.5.5, i am not sure
<lotusleaf> oh, darn it, it's not an error after all =(
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: latest posted at top on kubuntu.org
<lotusleaf> I thought it was an error but one package hadn't installed because of a time out or something
<nixternal> where is the us.archives server located? it needs its arse kicked
<nixternal> been down for a day now
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah, lot of questions about that a while ago
<Jucato> tried to make them switch temporarily to some other server
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: can you pastebin them please?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: heh
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: ya, I was about to, but sadly, my excitement was rained upon by my own stupidity ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<lotusleaf> no errors, it works!
<lotusleaf> happy dance ensues
<Hobbsee> yay!
<jjesse> why are we doing th ehappy dance?
<lotusleaf> jjesse: why not? :)
<lotusleaf> jjesse: using kubuntu should be reason enough! :)
<jjesse> grin sure is, but Hobbsee was doing it for a special reason?
* Hobbsee doesnt dance!
<Hobbsee> jjesse: because lotusleaf got koffice to work, with no errors
<jjesse> yay
<Jucato> now you're doing the dance, too. :)
<jjesse> boy i hate working at a place that blocks irc :(  i miss chatting w/ all my kubuntu friends
<Jucato> jjesse: have you tried CGI-IRC?
<jjesse> no i haven't, how/were do i go for it?
<Jucato> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> err.. hold on...
<Jucato> sorry... I need to get the proper link... darn...
<Jucato> I had that link a few weeks ago :(
<jjesse> Jucato : if you find it mind if you email it to me?
<Jucato> jjesse: once I find it again, I will
<jjesse> Jucato: thanks
<jjesse> sorry half asleep here :)
<Jucato> jjesse: this is the one: http://www.ircatwork.com/
<Jucato> seems to be also based on CGI:IRC :)
<jjesse> cool have to try that at work
<Jucato> :)
* Hobbsee upgrades polyester to the latest version
<Jucato> oh?
<Jucato> what version is it now?
<Hobbsee> 1.0 rc1
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> doen
<Hobbsee> *done
<Hobbsee> awaiting approval
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what version number did you pick?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: Version: 0.99+1.0rc1-0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> ugly but it works
<Hobbsee> true.  the original was similar
* ajmitch just saw other packages today that were 1.0.0.rc13-1
<ajmitch> rather annoying
<Hobbsee> ocuh
<Hobbsee> yes
<\sh> moins
<Riddell> hi \sh baby
<Jucato> hi Riddell. how was your vacation?
<Riddell> groovy
<Jucato> nice :)
<Jucato> now you're recharged and ready to work again. hehehe :)
<Riddell> straight into testing Herd CDs
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20061204/ if anyone wants to join in
<Jucato> oh cool it was finally fixed
<Jucato> btw, Riddell, you're an editor in the Dot right?
<Riddell> I amm yes
<Riddell> what was fixed?
<Jucato> latest article has some link errors
<Riddell> I've no idea if anything has been fixed, I've not tested the CDs yet
<Jucato> ah that, no herd 1 cd's a few days ago
<Riddell> commit digest story?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> http://dot.kde.org/1165180284/
<Riddell> what needs fixed?
<Jucato> link for KGeography and Kross
<Jucato> KGeography link points to the KVocTrain page, and Kross link points to a non-existing page
<Riddell> fixed, thanks
<Jucato> glad to help :)
<Riddell> if you feel like helping more there's a story to submit :)
<Jucato> heh. I think I need to take a bit of a break from writing this week. :)
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: should we have a meeting sometime this week?
<Riddell> we've not had a kubuntu meeting in ages
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> hey Riddell!  i'm away until saturday this week, sorry
<Hobbsee_> family funeral :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: however, that does sound like a good idea, if we've got stuff to discuss
<Hobbsee> Riddell: unless you wanted to call one in the next... <14 hours or so
<Riddell> I don't have anything specific to discuss
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hi Riddell, Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Riddell: how was your vacation ?
<Tonio_> had time to find Luka ?
<Riddell> didn't get to find luka, but found a bunch of other Ubuntu people
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe cool :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you need something?  I'm about to reboot to install Herd CDs
<Tonio_> Riddell: now back to work....
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issues concerning herd, but I want to talk you about the bunch of qt issues....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not possible to build any python based package, since checkpyqt fails
<Tonio_> that's why guidance isn't installed at the moment, and that's due to your latest pyqt upload
<freeflying_> Riddell: have you remove the gcc patch from qt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: even using the existing guidance packages, all modules are failing
* Hobbsee reverted back to the edgy pyqt and pykde packages, so she could get guidance.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and second point, special keys are broken on feisty, which is due to qt-X11-free package.... I'm trying to fix this
<Tonio_> ^e^e^e e^i -> works on gtk apps but not on qt ones
<Riddell> freeflying_: no, I'll do that after Herd CDs are out
<Riddell> if pykde is broken does this mean ubiquity will be broken?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning checkpyqt, I haven't been able to find out where is that script....
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably yes, unfortunately
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the issue is probably pyqt, not pykde
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning qt-x11-free I'll try to sync with debian, this is the way I fixed the same error on edgy
<Tonio_> we should miss a patch probably
<Riddell> what do you mean by special keys?
<Tonio_> ^e -> 
<Tonio_> they don't work in all qt apps....
<Tonio_> no issues for english keyboard of course :)
<Riddell> but they work in non-qt apps?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's why I think about the qt-x11-free package
<Tonio_> Riddell: we had the same issue during the edgy cycle and I fixed this by synching with debian on that package
<Tonio_> I'll try the same fix today
<Tonio_> probably just rebuild might also fix eventually...
<Tonio_> no issues in firefox for example
<Tonio_> OOo works too
<Tonio_> I have to go for an our (interview for a job)
<Tonio_> brb
<Riddell> good luck
<sebas> Tonio_: Can you give me a list of icons that are superflouus in powermanager, and those that are missing?
<sebas> I think it's broken right now?
<sebas> wb Riddell
<Riddell> hi sebas
<sebas> How was the week off?
<Hobbsee> sebas: out of curiousity, when will we get a new upstream for kde-guidance?  it'd be cool to get the original guidance-p-m message to hide, and the display module to load again, at least
<Riddell> sebas: nice, thanks
<Tonio_> sebas: just a minutes
<Tonio_> sebas: can you receive dcc ?
<Tonio_> sebas: all "80%" icons are missing
* Riddell ponders over https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-qt3/+bug/73912
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73912 in python-qt3 "[Feisty]  qt module is busted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are you pondering?
<Tonio_> sebas: my computer is to be repared and I forgot to make a backup of this package.... I'll send you the missing icons tomorrow or wednesday
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how the heck to fix it!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  well, you could revert to edgy version if you wanted, as a temporary work around for the cds.  but that's not a permanent fix
<sebas> Tonio_: Thanks!
<Tonio_> sebas: you're welcome
<Tonio_> leaving now !
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't have any way of doing that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh yeah, good point
<\sh> Riddell: I'll have a quick look on it
<Riddell> \sh: some conversation in #ubuntu-devel
<\sh> Riddell: that's really strange...who is setting the default values for our build envs?
<\sh> and where
<Riddell> \sh: it must be sip
<Riddell> sip has a makefile generator thingy
<Riddell> and I think sip gets it from qmake
<Riddell> hi kwwii
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> is there a new format for .ssh/known_hosts?
<raphink> the name of the machines doesn't appear anymore in the beginning of the lines
<\sh> Riddell: but sip doesn't define any -fvisibility=hidden
<raphink> but it's used for autocompletion with ssh
<Riddell> raphink: md5 hashing host names has been turned on for some time
<Riddell> raphink: the worry is that someone might break into your machine then be able to see all the other machines that might use the same key/password
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well
<\sh> Riddell: sorry..it declares a qmake spec file where -fvisibility-inlines-hidden is set
<raphink> .ssh is supposed to be 700
<raphink> and people who use ssh are supposed to know what they do
<raphink> and turn off password login and root login
<raphink> and use keys
<raphink> I mean
<raphink> I get the point
<raphink> but I don't really agree
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> on the other hand
<raphink> if we began with putting a 750 or 700 on the home directories, it might be a good start :)
<raphink> aswell as trying to get people to stop recommending to enter a root password
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> \sh: I'm going to just compile qt without visibility, let me know if you work out how to change it from just sip
<raphink> I think security is about educating people when it comes to such things :)
<Riddell> raphink: 700 doesn't make any difference if I manage to brute force guess your password and log in as you
<Riddell> which isn't hard to do in most cases
<raphink> Riddell: if people began to stop using the root account and use keys for ssh login
<raphink> that wouldn't happen
<raphink> there are safe network technologies that are not hard to use
<Riddell> I can't use keys for login everywhere, I need to be able to get to my e-mail from random machines
<raphink> hmmm
<Riddell> yes, like hashing the hostnames of machines you've logged in to :)
<raphink> well about the key, you could keep it in your pocket
<raphink> even if someone found the key, found out that there's a hidden public key on it, probably encrypted with a gpg key on the same usb key
<raphink> and found out the code of both the gpg and ssh key
<raphink> ...
<raphink> well
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> lol
<Riddell> mindterm doesn't accept ssh keys as far as I know
<raphink> ok for hashing the hostnames... but then the ssh bash_completion will have to be redone
<raphink> I don't know mindterm...
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> a freeware java ssh client
<raphink> hmm...
<raphink> I don't know that I adapt my coding to java freeware :)
<raphink> is there another way we can get a list of machines to ssh to?
<raphink> cause when you work as a sysadmin, hostname completion with ssh is something you really enjoy when there's a problem on your platform at 4AM
<raphink> and several of my colleagues have complained of this lack in Ubuntu
<Riddell> I can't think of any other way, I just keep a bunch of bash aliases
<raphink> not having this, I end up with bookmarks in konsole
<raphink> which is worse
<raphink> restricting security by removing info often leads people to write the info somewhere else
<raphink> if you try to give them a new password for each service every week
<raphink> they're going to write all the passwords on post-its on their screen
<raphink> which is worse than given them one good password
<raphink> I guess these are just different approaches
<kwwii> Riddell: howdy...how was your vacation?
<Riddell> groovy thanks
<gnomefreak> who is the person to speak to about adept?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: mornfall
<raphink> but he's not here
<gnomefreak> isnt he upstream?
<Hobbsee> yes
<gnomefreak> ok if i see him ill ping him about it
<raphink> about what?
<gnomefreak> if its gonna stay we need to add features like complete removal and dist-upgrade
<Jucato> gnomefreak: adept uses dist-upgrade when you use Full Upgrade, afaik (if that's what you meant by dist-upgrade)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: complete removal == purge
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade from like dapper > edgy
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its not the same i was told
<gnomefreak> it doesnt remove depends
<Jucato> it does. but in a rather "weird" way
<gnomefreak> like synaptic does for complete removal
<Riddell> autoremove
<Riddell> it wouldn't be hard to add, but I don't know how
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> however I don't know if mornfall is wanting to work on adept at the moment
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> gnomefreak: adept's weird behavior regarding purging is that it only allows you to mark one package to be purged. If other packages will be marked to be removed because of that one package, you can't mark them to be purged as well, unlike in Synaptic
<Riddell> that's not weird, it's how apt has always done it
<Riddell> it just doesn't support autoremove yet
<Jucato> ah... how does Synaptic do it?
<gnomefreak> i would have to look for the bug on it but the person wants an aptitude like feature and someone lastweek said its not the same
<Riddell> synaptic passes the "please use autoremove" option to apt, it wouldn't be hard to do it in adept for someone who knew libept and adept code
<gnomefreak> ah it was fdovin^g and he said it doesnt autoremove packages and that is what the user is looking for
<Jucato> ah...
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/74045
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74045 in adept "WISHLIST: aptitude-like behaviour for Adept" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, qt uploaded without gcc visibility patch
<\sh> Riddell: the easiest thing is to remove those flags from the specs of sip for qmail
<\sh> s/qmail/qmake/
<\sh> I'll prepare a patch for sip
<jjesse> good morning :)
<Riddell> morning jjesse
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you found a way to log in from work - yay!
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee using that ircatwork that Jucato told me about
* Hobbsee notes she should pack
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes, i can see from your hostname :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse! :)
<Jucato> working nicely?
<jjesse> grin thanks
<jjesse> yes it is
<Jucato> hope it doesn't get you into trouble at work :D
<jjesse> me too, i won't spend too much time, i'll login and off :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i wonder if screen works
<jjesse> screen?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you dont know about screen?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ie, attach screen, detach screen, all of that
<jjesse> d'oh sorry still haven't finished my coffee
<jjesse> yeah i do, wasn't think straight
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato detaches his head temporarily
<jjesse> hmm ok i'll be on and off all day, talk to you later :)
<Roey> hehehe
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> I refused the job.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 6 month contract for win 2000 arch to win 2003 migration
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: done that 10 times already and I don't want a job that will not learn me anything
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> and the salary was bad
<Hobbsee> teach you anything, you mean
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> the only interesting point was deploying "sharepoint" which I don't know, but that's a 1 week job only
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah teach me, sorry
<Hobbsee> :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry...i've been to work
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ;)
<Hobbsee> there's a bottle there that says "please dont loose me" - enough said, really.
<Tonio_> I have a perfect job but 1h30 ride from home....
<Tonio_> they expect in that order :
<Tonio_> - great linux experience
<Tonio_> - Win 2003 good experience
<Tonio_> - web devel experience
<Tonio_> that's EXACTLY my cv
<Tonio_> but that's far.......... 3 hours a day to go work and come back....
<\sh> Tonio_: it's near...here in germany you have to be able to spend 6 hours for driving back and from work
<Tonio_> \sh: yeah I know it isn't that much, but I never had less than 1h30 in my life (last 8 years) to go work.....
<Tonio_> \sh: I'd like to change that a bit in fact
<Tonio_> I mean how can I improve and study docs for example if I spend my life in a car....
<Tonio_> \sh: but yeah I know that's the way it comes in most europe now....
<Riddell> time to listen to podcasts
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm working on qt-x11-free
<Riddell> Tonio_: note I just uploaded a new version
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll test and give you feedback
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a few offline stuff to upload but I currently miss my gpg key, as my laptop got back to sony to be repaired.... will have to wait a bit for upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to send them to me for upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: they are on the laptop hehe !)
<Riddell> oh, oops
<Tonio_> the motherboard died and I couldn't open it to get the warranty to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: you uploaded qt-x11-free or other qt packages ?
<Riddell> qt-x11-free, pyqt3 and pykde
<Tonio_> great (I couldn't see it yet on launchpad)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and concerning kdebindings, the issue is also due to qt....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to build without java support, but then it also fails on building kalyptus etc....
<Tonio_> Riddell: same error -> unable to find class qauserver
<Tonio_> I hope last upload will also fix this
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<Tonio_> yo bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato, Tonio_
<fabo> Riddell, Tonio_ : you use kderc. if i want to use and other default artwork dir, i must overwrite kderc ?
<fabo> s/and/an
<Tonio_> fabo: I think yes, indeed
<klerfayt> this is not there you can discuss artwork?
<fabo> Tonio_: as we can create several profile, i wonder if there isn't any tool to select the profile to use
<Tonio_> fabo: hum dunno on that point, I don't play with profiles so.... :)
<Jucato> klerfayt: #ubuntu-artwork
<fabo> Tonio_: kioskadmintool let you create several profiles, but how can i select the default i want without breaking the others ... that's the question
<Tonio_> fabo: bah if you can't select manually the kderc file to use, I'm affraid that'll be overwriten, indeed....
<fabo> strange
<Riddell> Jucato: kubuntu artwork is fine here too
<Riddell> fabo: yes, or remove kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> Riddell: ah :)
<fabo> Riddell: i can use alternatives, but kioskadmintool write on kderc ...
<Riddell> fabo: it should preseve what's alreay there
<Riddell> or do you mean it installs a kderc filer?
<Riddell> file
<fabo> yes it preserves the file, and append changes
<klerfayt> have you considered to get icon set different than crystalsvg for Feisty Fawn?
<Riddell> klerfayt: nope
<Riddell> klerfayt: for the most part we want to keep close to the native KDE style
<klerfayt> why is that?
<\sh> Riddell: I patches sip to remove those compiler flags (-fvisibility=hidden and -fvisibility-inlines-hidden) should I upload or do you want to test it first...right now I'm too busy to test it with a new compile of python-qt3
<Riddell> \sh: could you e-mail me the patch please (jriddell@ubuntu.com)
<Riddell> klerfayt: because we like KDE's artwork and we like to stay close to KDE unless there's a good reason not to
<\sh> sure
<klerfayt> I read that Feisty Fawn will include beryl - does it apply to kubuntu also?
<Riddell> no, that sort of thing will have to wait until KDE 4
<Riddell> although it'll be easy to install
<klerfayt> what if beryl suddenly becomes integrated very well into kde? :D
<\sh> Riddell: send
<Riddell> if it started to use qt instead of gtk we'd consider it yes
<klerfayt> iirc then suse played system sounds even then arts was not running - can you please do similar thing with system sounds in Feisty Fawn?
<Riddell> I'm not very minded to patch out arts, it seems like a hard patch to maintain, but if someone wants to investigate it they'd be welcome to
<\sh> Riddell: I think you have to revert your qt patch ;)
<\sh> Riddell: and btw..could you have a look into https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bug/55973 if the patch can be applied to our arts? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55973 in arts "Patch for crash with message "can't create MCOP directory"" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> \sh: which qt patch?
<\sh> Riddell: this removing of the visibility flag
<\sh> I really think it was the qmake spec file of sip
<Riddell> \sh: ok, but we need to work out if we can get scim working with the visibility thing too
<\sh> Riddell: oh no...not again scim :(
<Riddell> mm hmm
<\sh> ok...need to rush..
<nixternal> hidey ho neighbors
<jjesse> hello :)
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<nixternal> noticed you did some work on the switching guide...maybe i should do some as well ;)
<jjesse> hiya just checking in w/ ircatwork
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you should setup irssi at home and ssh into it and use it
<jjesse> yeah i did a lot of document work this weeked
<nixternal> i noticed
<nixternal> all i did was create a mock-up of a KHelpCenter front page for the Topic Based Help
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/doc/ktbh
<jjesse> i like that a lot
<nixternal> thanks...just need to figure out where to go with it, and how to go about doing it
<jjesse> agreed
<nixternal> i talked to Phil Rodriguez and frierc? of KDE yesterday and they both liked the idea of having a similar help setup for KDE
<jjesse> cool, i need to get the adept stuff started upstream
<nixternal> so maybe we will see an improved KHelpCenter in KDE4 that will allow us to add and implement as needed
<jjesse> so hopefully that comes soon
<nixternal> only thing I have done lately for upstream is the katapult handbook
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> i'm working on adept and also on keep
<nixternal> nice..i need to do more upstream myself
<jjesse> i just brought a debian box and installed kde on it so i can look at things
<nixternal> cool
<jjesse> ok need to sign off here for abit
<jjesse> don't want to casue too many problems
<nixternal> ttyl
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> fdoving: I've uploaded your adept change, thanks
<nixternal> hiya Riddell! how is your holiday so far?
<Riddell> fdoving: you shouldn't include Makefile.in changes in patches (they will be in the big .diff after you run buildprep) and I included the filename of the patch in the changelog
<Riddell> nixternal: all over
<nixternal> ahh, i thought you were out for a couple of weeks
<Riddell> nah, although I have some days off next week (until the end of the year actually)
<nixternal> nice
<seele> Riddell: how was your holiday?
<seele> ah, someone already asked, hehe
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> moin seele
<seele> morning
<seele> (almost noon here)
<Riddell> seele: lots of people have asked, thanks :)
<nixternal> hiya seele, so how is DC doing on this fine Monday?
<pinheiro> Riddell: hey
<seele> nixternal: blustery (i wonder if that is a real word or just used in winnie the pooh)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i miss living in DC so bad
<seele> where do you live now?
<nixternal> Chicago
<seele> bummer.. i need more friends in DC :)
<nixternal> i used to be stationed in southern maryland
<fdoving> Riddell: ok roger that. kopete sru is accepted and available in -proposed.
<seele> nice.. i live in Gaithersburg
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> my x-wife and daughter live in California, MD (had to specify the MD there)
<seele> haha, yeah
<Riddell> fdoving: when did it get into proposed?
<fdoving> Riddell: today. ~4-5 hours ago.
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I wonder if katapult got into proposed
<fdoving> what's the version number of the fix?
<pinheiro> Riddell: could you not use my gmail acount it dosent work often
<Riddell> pinheiro: then you need to update the KDE accounts file
<pinheiro> were is it?
<Riddell> /trunk/KDE/kde-common/accounts
<pinheiro> shhh a parto of svn i dont have :P
<pinheiro> part
<pinheiro> i will downlod it now
<Riddell> Lure: dobra dan
<Lure> Riddell: almost "dobar dan" (in Croatian) or "dober dan" (in Slovene) ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: was vacation good?
<Riddell> it was, hrvala
<Riddell> Lure: do you know if anyone has uploaded kdebase to edgy-updates?
<Lure> Riddell: I do not think so (but I did not follow closely) - at least I did not get new copy
<Lure> Riddell: apt-cache only mentions edgy-main and edgy-proposed version
<Riddell> I'll upload to -updates
<Riddell> is imbrandon still alive?
<fdoving> was yesterday.. iirc.
<Tonio_> Riddell: imbrandon got a new job and therefore isn't there during the day anymore
<Tonio_> Riddell: he'll probably be there at about 2am
<Tonio_> 2am gmt+1
<Riddell> oh, bummer, was handy having him around at european times
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know....
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point is that my vaio should be there on wednesday, it'll not take long for me to upload again....
<Tonio_> sony just called me
<Riddell> yay
<kwwii> Riddell: is there a reason for changing all the artwork specs to low priority or was it just to give them some priority at first?
<Riddell> kwwii: it's just to give them a priority rather than None
<kwwii> cool
<pinheiro> just changed it
<mhb> hi all
<pinheiro> hi mhb
<kwwii> hi mhb
<mhb> Tonio_: you're practically the guy responsible for the Kubuntu multimedia simplification, right?
<Tonio_> mhb: yes
<Tonio_> mhb: just a couple of uploads and the implementation will be done, hopefully
<Tonio_> a few seeds modifications required too
<mhb> Tonio_: I wondered the other day if you're gonna make track ripping as easy as it is on Edgy with Kaffeine
<fdoving> is there some way to get view the current sycoca.. values of all config variables?
<Tonio_> mhb: yes, done already, using k3b
<mhb> Tonio_: but you cannot call that from amarok, or can you?
<Tonio_> mhb: the advantage of k3b is that it supports more formats than kaffeine
<Tonio_> mhb: nope since amarok requires scripts + multiverse stuff
<Tonio_> mhb: the idea is currently to patch k3b for correct kdesktop integration
<Tonio_> so that you can choose "extract using k3B" when you insert an audio cd
<mhb> Tonio_: too bad
<Tonio_> why ?
<mhb> Tonio_: well, it's just my own personal experience, but what I liked on playing CDs with Kaffeine was the fact I can listen to them and then easily select tracks to rip etc
<Tonio_> mhb: k3b is the only software that allows both good performances and multiple formats support
<mhb> Tonio_: it's not that I disagree with k3b
<Tonio_> mhb: bah you still can use kaffeine too, but that's ogg only
<mhb> Tonio_: I just liked the integration of playing&ripping
<Tonio_> mhb: the choice of k3b is a technical one, just that it's the best app to do that
<mhb> Tonio_: that I understand
<Tonio_> if kaffeine was able to rip in several formats without beeing compiled with lame for example, I'd do that, but that's not possible yet
<Tonio_> and since kaffeine is in main, we cannot compile with multiverse stuff....
<Tonio_> same with amarok btw
<Tonio_> and kaudiocreator is slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow !
<mhb> Tonio_: that's not my point
<Tonio_> so k3b is the choice
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm fine with k3b
<Tonio_> yeah I understand your point, you'd like the play&rip to be the same app, which makes sense
<Tonio_> I'll do that if it were possible.... maybe one day :)
<Riddell> fdoving: will you take on getting testers and approval for upload to -updates from sfllaw?
<Tonio_> mhb: the good point is that it'll be the same app with kde4 afaik
<mhb> Tonio_: can't you/we/someone else make a script for amarok that enables ripping the selected track with k3b?
<Tonio_> mhb: hum, should be possible indeed, since it is just a matter of calling a desktop file
<Tonio_> we can think about a script that calls k3b via the context menu, indeed, that's a nice idae
<Tonio_> s/idae/idea
<fdoving> Riddell: I'm working on that now. sfllaw is notified. both irc and mail :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll try something like this toonight, and feedback tomorrow okay ?
<mhb> Tonio_: sure
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks
<Riddell> fdoving: thanks
<Tonio_> mhb: your servant :)
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm actually happy one of my ideas is not that bad :o) poke me when you have something ready, I'll be more than happy to test it
<Tonio_> mhb: sure ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40125&PHPSESSID=b9ce845638372ec80172adab13060728
<fdoving> Riddell: do you know how testers should repport success? comments to the bugreport?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we miss that package !
<mhb> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40125&PHPSESSID=b9ce845638372ec80172adab13060728
<mhb> sry
<mhb> .o)
<mhb> bad copy, bad copy .o)
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, comment on bug report
<Tonio_> hum, added to "to package list"
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks like a multiverse job but
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know, but we don't have any good video app, when gnome has kino...
<Riddell> oh, we still want it of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch the "install flash" patch for konqueror, launching a script that install the debian package
<Tonio_> probably tomorrow since I'm finishing the multimedia spec toonight
<Riddell> installs which debian package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: flashplayer
<Tonio_> Riddell: the current patch installs it from adobe website, which is an issue for updates
<Riddell> isn't that all the debian package does?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably use the same script than the amarok mp3 one
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but they allow updates
<Tonio_> the current konqueror patch install from adobe once, and that's it....
<Tonio_> it works of course, but isn't very convenient for dist-upgrades
<fdoving> anyone up for testing the kopete package in edgy-proposed? ICQ account is needed. package is available from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kopete/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb comments success/fail and info on the bug are at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583 thanks.
<Tonio_> fdoving: no icq and feisty.... sorry
<fdoving> what's the name of the testing team again.. #kubuntu-testers?
<Riddell> yes, mhb's lot are needed for this :)
<Riddell> could also ask on kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging new kaffeine toonight too, fyi
<fdoving> is there a team I can subscribe to the bug?
<fdoving> kubuntu-testers.
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<mhb> fdoving: we're needed, cool
<fdoving> mhb: kubuntu-testers is now subscribed to the bug. I made a comment with direct links to the package etc.
<mhb> fdoving: thanks
<mhb> fdoving: I'll dist-upgrade to Feisty today and then I'll test it
<fdoving> mhb: it's for edgy.
<mhb> fdoving: really?
<fdoving> yes.
<mhb> fdoving: oh, I must have overlooked that
<fdoving> it's for edgy-updates
<mhb> in that case I'll test it now
<fdoving> please add comment to the bug with results. thanks for testing. I have to go.. bbl.
<mhb> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: each time I right click on a .gz file I have two actions for unzipping, this is madness that must be stopped
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue is that if I "hide" the kpart desktop file, it'll not work at all....
<Tonio_> no way to configure konqueror to use it... that's the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: the other solution is simply to not install it, but we'll miss the kpart integration in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me just test something
<Riddell> but surely the right click action is separate from that somehow?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, it is the same kpart desktop file I use for konqueror config.... that's the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay.... it is not possible to graphically configure konqueror to use the kpart since it is hidden, but the configuration via rc files still work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch the desktop file to be hidden and still put the konq's config via kds, that'll work
<Tonio_> but someone changing the default config will not be able to switch back
<Tonio_> because the kpart is also hidden in the file associations dialog box
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just found my gpg key backup, but no ssh key....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you change the seeds to remove kscd and kaudiocreator ?
<Tonio_> maybe we should also remove wlassistant since it'll not be there when the release is done
<Riddell> yes, we said we'd remove wlassistant
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at kwlan to check if there is now a way to autodetect the card and the driver to use....
* Riddell checks out seeds
<Tonio_> Riddell: if yes, that's probably better default choice than knetworkmanager since there is already a way to control ip settings
<Riddell> hmm, any idea if k3b still needs vorbis-tools?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to rip with ogg, yes, that's still needed
<Riddell> ok, kscd, kaudiocreator and wlassistant gone
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Guest492> hi, everybody from Argentina
<Riddell> hello Guest492
<Guest492> anybody here?
<Riddell> we're all here
<Guest492> hi Riddell
<mhb> Guest492: not from argentina, but we're here alright
<Guest492> ok
<Guest492> I'm searching the site of FaceFox but in spanish, who know it?
<Guest492> pls
* jdong_ turns off highlighting for argentina
<jdong_> DONT ASK :)
<jdong_> it's a looong story
<Guest492> because I was search with google, and I don't found it
<Riddell> Guest492: I've never heard of it
<Guest492> thanks Riddell
<Czessi> Riddell: Hi, I have packaging Klear. Can you take a look pls.
<Riddell> Czessi: what is it and where can I find it?
<Czessi> Riddell: Klear is an DVB harddisk recorder http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3658
<toma> Riddell: can we/you pick a date for a meeting?
<Riddell> toma: please do
<toma> Riddell: Thursday, 22utc?
<TheInfinity> hmm ... hello
<Riddell> hi TheInfinity
<Riddell> toma: good for me.  Tonio_? allee?
<allee> mhmm?
<Riddell> allee: kubuntu meeting, thursday 22utc?
<toma> hm, what's utc - cet this time a year?
<Riddell> you are +1
<toma> okay
<allee> Riddell: fine with me
<Riddell> I am a nice and sensible +0
<toma> okay, i'll put it up there and mail
<Riddell> thanks toma
<allee> toma: assumed you computer is correctly setup: date --utc; date
<toma> allee: I think asking around is more social
<TheInfinity> kwwii: perhaps there? i am the guy with the kubuntu.de layout suggestion ... was almost not here on weekend because i lay in bed - damn cold
<allee> lol
<Riddell> Czessi: a couple of issues to fix, see comments http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3658
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? toma: what's the point ?
<Tonio_> ho meeting !
<toma> Tonio_: meeting thursday?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay for me
<toma> Tonio_: good
<Czessi> Riddell: ok, thanks. I'll fix this.
<kwwii> TheInfinity: hi! did Zerlinna give you my email address?
<kwwii> hehe, colds are nasty
<TheInfinity> yes, but i thought it would be more directly by using the chat
<kwwii> sure, I love chat...but not everyone does :-)
<TheInfinity> and instead learning for university and writing a mail i became this cold, so i am here now ;)
<TheInfinity> got
<fdoving> Riddell: are the kubuntu specific merges in http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html wanted? like kdebase etc..
<TheInfinity> and my english training is not very good ... :/
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> no worries about english...we can talk in german as well (but then probably in another channel)
<TheInfinity> yes ;)
<TheInfinity> where? or query?
<kwwii> doesn't matter to me :-)
<kwwii> we could talk in kubuntu-de
<Riddell> fdoving: kdebase has already been merged, we tend to just do 1 merge per cycle since we don't want to keep tracking all the debian changes or we would never release
<Riddell> fdoving: but if there's good stuff from debian that makes a difference to users we can merge that in, sure
<fdoving> Riddell: ok, understood.
<fdoving> Riddell: as far as i can see kwin-style-crystal can now be synced from debian, overwriting the kubuntu changes, looks to me, like upstream (1.0.2) include the improved icons by kwwii, which is the only diff i can see, from debian that is.
<Riddell> including the edgy buttons?
<fdoving> Riddell: yes, they are now in the .orig.tar.gz
<fdoving> http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/kwin-style-crystal/kwin-style-crystal_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<kwwii> haha...I win!
<fdoving> should I make a sync request?
<fdoving> or do we change that later anyway, with new feisty icons?
<Riddell> fdoving: please do a sync request
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. will do.
<Riddell> fdoving: and poke me to confirm it
<fdoving> Riddell: I will.
<fdoving> Riddell: bug 74431
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74431 in kwin-style-crystal "[Feisty]  Please sync kwin-style-crystal from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74431
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get a backtrace of konqueror at a website? i have debug package for konq and it crashes on a certain site how would i run the backtrace on that?
<Lure> gnomefreak: connect to process with gdb?
<gnomefreak> like (gdb) konqueror www.bleh.com than (gdb) run?
<Lure> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<nixternal> snootchies
<gnomefreak> nixternal: that wasnt real helpful :(
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i ran backtrace on konq. for the crash with pittis debug repo and his konq-debug package
<gnomefreak> so it has the symbols that yours didnt but thats all it has
<gnomefreak> im wondering if i should have left a command out
<nixternal> well, i have a new backtrace up there now if you didn't see it
<gnomefreak> that just gave me an idea
<gnomefreak> well atleast i got the debug symbols of the crash. the ones that say no debug symbols on yours is on mine
<Tonio_> Riddell:  -> works thanks :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: good evening
<Tonio_> hey luka ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: you are responsible for the patch that adds hibernate and suspend to the kde logout window right ?
<Lure> right
<Tonio_> Lure: I noticed the icons are missing
<Lure> Tonio_: Riddell added icons somewhere...
<Tonio_> Lure: I get the options but the yellow and blue (I think) icons are not there
<Tonio_> Lure: which package to touch concerning this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: my patch is for ksmserver, I am not sure where Riddell has put the icons though...
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll ask him then :)
<Tonio_> let's build kds
<Lure> Tonio_: they are in kdelibs-data
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I'll have a look thanks :)
<Tonio_> maybe they are just missing in the debian folder or something
<Riddell> Tonio_: with new qt?
<kwwii> hi Tonio_! How goes life?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe, great :) and you ?
<gnomefreak> ok i give for now the bug has as much info as we can give feel free to ask for more info
<Riddell> Tonio_: very strange, visibility shouldn't affect hat
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to merge kdebindings and wengophone, debian now has a good package so there is no need uploading mine
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe that's just because it has been rebuilt
<kwwii> Tonio_: pretty good until now...got a job offer from a larger sized software company today (but based on windows)
<Tonio_> Riddell:  -> strange but working
<Riddell> Tonio_: debian has a package of what?
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe great ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: do you have either konqueror-nsplugins or konq-plugins installed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone 2.0
<kwwii> Tonio_: when I told them that I do not have a PC they told me that I would have to buy one to work for them :p
<fdoving> nite all.
<gnomefreak> nite fdoving
<Tonio_> kwwii: wow cool !
<kwwii> Tonio_: if it were up to me, I would stay in the area of linux artwork
<Tonio_> of course that seems logic...
<kwwii> I have so much experience in the linux side of things, that I would like to see my determination pay off :p
<gnomefreak> who is the local konqueror guy?
<gnomefreak> local == not upstream
<Riddell> most of the kubuntu-default-settings changes have been done by me and Tonio_
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: any question ?
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: look at a bug real fast let me know if you need more info
<gnomefreak> let me get bug
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/73291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73291 in kdebase "[Feisty] Konqueror crash on website" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like kdebindings builds now, thanks to the latest qt packages
<Riddell> well, that visibility patch did cause problems
<gnomefreak> the backtraces are lacking symbols so i got the symbols but i cant get a normal backtrace now
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's khtml issue, and we don't touch it at all
<gnomefreak> upstream?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: would be interesting to compare with another distro, but that's probably upstream issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning wengophone the qt4.2 bug is due to scons build, building with cmake works..... weird.....
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Tonio_> Riddell: I still wonder why they use 2 build systems :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: your welcome
<paddy> guys, what would you suggest me to do, to get a Feisty testing system?
<gnomefreak> paddy: why would we suggest that?
<paddy> gnomefreak, since you ask like that: next please.
<gnomefreak> paddy: my point feisty is not a version that will work at times if at all. there are many things broken with it. so i asked why would we as in do you plan to buiold packages for feisty (better off using a feisty pbuilder)
<gnomefreak> i dont suggest anyone that cant fix it to use it at this point. seeing as the ISOs for herd1 are late because of big issues with some main packages
<paddy> i dont plan to argue about my reasons who running a test system. i asked a pretty straight forward question. nothing more, nothing less.
<paddy> s/who/for/
<gnomefreak> ok no i dont suggest it
<paddy> and i did not ask for opinions if that is good or bad, i asked for the best method.
<gnomefreak> paddy: there is only one way upgrade
<paddy> why so complicated if the answer is so easy? so i will setup a base system with edgy, change the package source and the APT::Default-Release and dist-upgrade. alright.
<nixternal> gnomefreak: ya i have them installed
* Hobbsee waves
<gnomefreak> i checked them both no help
<nixternal> im sure there is some script on that page that is crashing it
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i removed them and it still crashes its a khtml issue and kubuntu doesnt do anything with that its all upstream
<gnomefreak> i dont see why its only that page though even if it is khtml issue
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-05
<kwwii> night all
<nixternal> nite kw
<nixternal> heh
<gnomefreak> nite kwwii
<nixternal> he quit b4 tab complete could kick in
<gnomefreak> nixternal: if you know anyone upstream on that feel free to contact them about it. i dont know anyone upstream for kde apps or kde at all
<nixternal> ya, i will hit them up in a few
<gnomefreak> coo
<gnomefreak> l
<nixternal> im checking the kde bugs
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: "Either it'll be removed, if someone requests it, or it will just stay there uninstallable." re: Bug 62699 <-- so kdar won't be in feisty or fixed in edgy? ;_; Is that the final decision?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: until they release something that actually *builds* - yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: good morning! :)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: against the dar that's in the repos, which other things rely on
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: thanks for your answer both on lp & here, I appreciate it. Is there any way to retain kdar, even if it means downgrading to install it?
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: ah, I would guess not, then, thx =)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have they decided to move the meeting?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: use the old dar, maybe
<Hobbsee> no wait, that failed too
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea
<lotusleaf> 8)
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: it's cool, at least the kdar issue received some attention
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: perhaps kdar should fork? :)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> it's likely GPL
* Hobbsee knew about it before, in dapper, iirc
<lotusleaf> hmm
<lotusleaf> is there a gnome frontend to dar?
<lotusleaf> perhaps people could be recommended to use that instead?
<lotusleaf> or, wait, is dar broken altogether in edgy/feisty because of the incorrect lib?
<jdong_> lotusleaf: kdar is the only GUI frontend to dar that I know of
<jdong_> lotusleaf: and kdar is broken, not libdar/dar :)
<jdong_> lotusleaf: actually "outdated" is more correct than broken
<lotusleaf> jdong_: interesting, thanks =) oh, good! thank you again =)
<jdong_> lotusleaf: I still use dar in CLI for one of my backup schemes
<lotusleaf> jdong_: hehehe.. has a cvs backport been considered or would that not be prudent?
<lotusleaf> jdong_: ya? oh so it by itself works just fine?
<jdong_> lotusleaf: that'd need to be in Feisty first and I'd like to see evidence that it's not super-crashy either
<lotusleaf> jdong_: k, thx again =)
<jdong_> lotusleaf: and yes, command line dar still works great
<lotusleaf> awesome (=
<lotusleaf> hmm.. I'll see if the Krusader developers are interested in doing anything with dar
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
* ryanakca wonders why he can't unsubscribe from the kubuntu-users mailing list
<lotusleaf> jdong_: hmm a google turned up "dar.el: Disk archiver interface for Emacs" frontend, I've never tried it though =)
<jdong_> sheesh wnat don't they make for emacs
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it is possible.  Riddell doesnt control that though
<lotusleaf> also http://sarab.sourceforge.net/
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: no, I wanted to talk to him about volunteer hours
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I need 40 volunteer hours to get my high school diploma
<ryanakca> and yes, I know it is possible, except that the system doesn't want to let me unsubscribe, and riddell's e-mail is set as a contact for it...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oh right
<ryanakca> lol, the OSD for hobbsee's 'ryanakca: oh right' just popped up... about 24 minutes later
<Jucato> O.o
<ryanakca> same thing just happened for a ping in  #ubuntu-ca
<robotgeek> ryanakca: does this work
<Jucato> hm... probably doesn't...
* ryanakca twiddles
<Jucato> heh
<ryanakca> here, I have an idea...
* ryanakca suspends pbuilder
<robotgeek> ryanakca invents time travel
<ryanakca> yep
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> pbuilder's the culprit?
<ryanakca> probably because I'm running pbuilder create for my edgy and feisty pbuilder at the same time
<robotgeek> aha
<ryanakca> s/suspend/kill :D
<ryanakca> yep, works :D
<ryanakca> yeah
<Jucato> hm... is Flash 9 beta 2 really in edgy-backports/multiverse?
<jdong> Jucato: YES AND IT WORKS
<Jucato> jdong: something strange... packages.ubuntu.com and ubotu can't seem to find it
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<jdong> Jucato: p.u.c sees it
<jdong> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1: i386
<jdong> 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~edgy1: i386
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> something wrong with my search then...
<Jucato> I tried searching for flashplugin-nonfree in edgy-backports (from the dropdown list)
<Jucato> anyway, ubotu doesn't see it
<jdong> ubotu doesn't do backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't do backports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> I KNOW YOU DONT
<Jucato> jdong: look at the 2nd factoid for dapper
<Jucato> it does do backports
<jdong> !info ktorrent dapper-backports
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu4~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 2066 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<jdong> hmm
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> btw, is there still something wrong with the us.archives?
<jdong> perhaps
<jdong> someone else is telling me that too
<jdong> !info brasero edgy-backports
<ubotu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 520 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<jdong> it doesn't do edgy-backports
<Jucato> ah
<jdong> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> that explains it
<jdong> yep, no Edgy
<jdong> Seveas: ubotu edgy-backports
<crimsun> argh, silly flash highlight
<Jucato> oh... sorry crimsun
<crimsun> np ;)
<Jucato> someone was just having some problems with upgrading to Flash 9 in #kubuntu... which prompted me to ask somethings here...
<robotgeek> hi, can i confirm bugs. i am not sure what the procedure is
<mhb> robotgeek: just mark it as confirmed if you think it's confirmed enough I guess .o)
<robotgeek> mhb: done then
<robotgeek> Ubug2: 72869
<robotgeek> hmm, spit the answer out, bot!
<mhb> bug 72869
<Ubug2> Malone bug 72869 in kdebase "Latest hal update breaks USB stick mounting in kubuntu dapper kde 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72869
<robotgeek> however, i dont know if it is rightly assigned to kdebase.
<robotgeek> its probably hal, cause downgrading libhal fixes it
<robotgeek> anyways confirmed and assigned to kubuntu team :)
<robotgeek> night!
<mhb> goodnight
<Riddell> ryanakca: pong
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Does dapper still have the configuration option to choose between sudo an su for kde admin mode? I just can't find it :-(
<Riddell> cmvo: there was never a GUI option for it
<Riddell> you can change it in a config file
<cmvo> Riddell: I mean the config file...
<Riddell> in kdeglobals
<Riddell> [super-user-command] 
<Riddell> super-user-command=su
<cmvo> Riddell: Ah, thanks! I knew it existed, but forgot to make a note :-)
<cmvo> Riddell: Is the feisty alternate cd working or just buildable?
<Riddell> testers needed
<Riddell> I expect it to be working
<cmvo> Riddell: I'll give it a try. Just configuring a dapper system, but the screen saver kicks in every 10 seconds although its set to 5 minutes, strange...
<\sh> moins
<Riddell> hi \sh, I don't think I got the sip patch from you
<\sh> hmmm...jriddell@ubuntu.com
<\sh> I just send it again...from sh@sourcecode.de
<\sh> Riddell: did you get the mail?
<Riddell> nope
<\sh> you got another non-ubuntu email address?
<Riddell> jr @muse.19inch.net
<Riddell> nothing in my gmail backup from you either
<\sh> let me check if I can send it via gmail
<\sh> Riddell: check for shr591 @gmail.com
<Riddell> nothing
<\sh> now to 19inch from sourcecode.de
<\sh> mail is  going out..no problem on this side
<Riddell> and received!
<\sh> something is wrong with ubuntu.com then
<Riddell> seems to work sending e-mail to myself
<Riddell> and other e-mail is getting through
<\sh> receiving mail works...I just send an email to my ubuntu.com address
<nixternal> KOffice Security Adviser for those who haven't seen (all releases)
<Riddell> nixternal: where did you read that?
<nixternal> kde-announce
<nixternal> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20061205-1.txt
<Riddell> meh, and he still hasn't put the patch on the ftp server
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll be back after school later on today... I'll either talk to you then or e-mail you about those volunteer hours
<abattoir> Riddell: hi :)
<abattoir> Riddell: was speaking with cjwatson the other day about oem-config. He seems uncertain(and busy of course..) at this point as to where it might be heading
<abattoir> Riddell: so i think i'll start porting to qt4 w/ the current infrastructure and modify if necessary as we go along
<abattoir> Riddell: for the timezone widget, i was thinking of getting marble in...
<Riddell> yes, the specs for feisty didn't really happy
<abattoir> Riddell: what do you think?
<Riddell> marble isn't released yet is it?
<abattoir> Riddell: well, the version in svn seems to work pretty well...
<Riddell> and I don't know if the position coordinates are known to oem-config, isn't that why it doesn't use a map?
<abattoir> Riddell: anyway it needs to be pythonised i guess
<Riddell> where is it in svn?
<abattoir> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/marble
<abattoir> from http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2429
<Riddell> mm, missed that
<Riddell> someone should make a package of it :)
<abattoir> ok, i'll try :P
<Tonio_> hi
<abattoir> hello Tonio_
<Riddell> hello RadiantFire
<RadiantFire> hello
<RadiantFire> just came to stick my head in because I was curious
<Riddell> quick!  someone find him a job to do before he leaves!
<mhb> so, when will the meeting take place?
<Riddell> thursday, 22:00UTC
<mhb> well there were some people (Hobbsee at least) that said they can't come, so I wondered if you haven't changed the date
<RadiantFire> lol
<mhb> thanks
<Riddell> no change, I know hobbsee can't make it
<Tonio_> Riddell: when will be the archives reopened ?
<Tonio_> ho yes and I wanted to talk with you about an issue with translations in kde...
<Tonio_> the kubuntu help is in english on all of my computers
<Tonio_> and a few kdesktop thiings too
<mhb> Tonio_: I guess it's filed
<Tonio_> hi mhb :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: when Herd is out
<Tonio_> mhb: what is field ?
<mhb> bug 73384 could be the one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73384 in kubuntu-docs "Localized Kubuntu documents missing" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73384
<Tonio_> mhb: great but that's not the only issue
<Tonio_> mhb: for example if you right click on a file on the desktop, cut, copy are in english
<Tonio_> but the same in konqueror is in french here....
<mhb> true
<Tonio_> mhb: do you use english keyboard ?
<Tonio_> mhb: I think those 2 errors are linked somehow, they appeared in the same time
<mhb> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> mhb: ah ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't use an english keyboard
<Tonio_> english desktop sorry :)
<Tonio_> german one I presume ?
<mhb> Tonio_: but the bug with kdesktop is present here as well
<Tonio_> the point is that the 2 problems appeared in the exact same moment, just before edgy was out
<Tonio_> right click -> open with on a desktop file is in english too.... very strange
<Tonio_> and once again using the same options in konqueror...
<Tonio_> maybe a 3.5.5 bug
<mhb> right click -> open with is translated on my desktop (edgy)
<mhb> but "cut" and "copy" is in English
<Tonio_> hu ? very weird....
<Tonio_> mhb: right click open is translated here too, but the popup window isn't :)
<Tonio_> maybe I wasn't clear
<Tonio_> same action in konqueror give a translated popup
<mhb> oh yes
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<mhb> I didn't understand it first, sorry - the popup window is in English, too
<Tonio_> okay, I'll investigate with bugs.kde.org
<Tonio_> it looks like kde miss the localization sometimes...
<Tonio_> maybe the same issues causes that kubuntu documents issue
<mhb> Tonio_: I talked with nixternal about the docs issue - it seems the package was built without the translations AFAIK
<Tonio_> ah.... very annoying indeed :)
<mhb> Tonio_: so it's probably something different
<gnomefreak> on feisty kde has 2 trash cans one on kicker and one on desktop is there a reason for this or a bug?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: shouldn't be there...
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: locate trash.desktop
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I don't have that here so it is probably fixed already
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i just dragged and dropped it into trash in kicker
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> feistly daily locks at Detecting network hardware > Starting PC card services
<nixternal> s/feistly/feisty
<gnomefreak> nixternal: the images arnt done yet they need things :)
<nixternal> go figure ;)
* nixternal waits patiently
<nixternal> the kernel upgrades constantly kill my machines
<gnomefreak> nixternal: a day or 2 more i would think
<gnomefreak> nixternal: dbus is broke in feisty
<gnomefreak> could be where your issue with kernels come in (maybe)
* gnomefreak hasnt had kernel issues yet
<nixternal> im having them with very stock and common hardware. not the cheap stuff
<nixternal> well, cheap now, not then ;)
<gnomefreak> looks like today
<Tonio_> is someone using wifi there ?
<Riddell> where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is I can't test kwlan
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanted to know if it starts wpa_supplicant without asking for a driver now
<Tonio_> but that requires network-manager to be stopped
<Tonio_> it locally started wpa_supplicant without asking asking, but as my wifi card is not recognized I can't be sure that's the normal way to work :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> hola
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get baghira to use stick
<gnomefreak> it seems they call it shade but atleast its there
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32984
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like jre is still alive finally :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm doing the package upgrade
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if you have a second : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3673
<Tonio_> should be okay this time :)
<Tonio_> jabbin, fyi
* jdong burns FC6 KDE LiveCD in search of bug 61946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<RadiantFire> er, unmounting isn't an atomic operation?
<Jucato> jdong: FC6 KDE LiveCD?
<Tonio_> we have the same issue there, and that's a major one...
<Tonio_> I should test another distro to compare since we patched this part, to be sure that's not sime(s patches
<allee> Mhmm, 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1~dapper2 kde-stable update broke mounting of USB memsticks on dapper !?
<mhb> was there someone who wanted to build a kdenlive package?
<mhb> or am I mistaken again ? :o)
<Riddell> mhb: what's that?
<mhb> video editing GUI - http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Riddell> Tonio_ was talking about it
<mhb> yeah, I thought somebody was
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but is based on a 2 years unmainted engine....
<Tonio_> Riddell: That's why I stoped the packaging
<Riddell> mm
<claydoh> kdenlive stopped using the old engine (piave) and use something called mlt
<claydoh> dunno how old that is\/me just installed 0.4 and will try it iut momentarily
<Tonio_> claydoh: mlt is unmaintained too
<claydoh> lol
<Tonio_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mlt
<claydoh> I try it anyway, kino is ok but I do like a simpler intrerface
<Tonio_> claydoh: try it, no pb :) but I don't see the point in uploading new packages with unmaintained stuff
<claydoh> and dv capture as well is important to me
<claydoh> oh, by no means am i suggesting that :)
<claydoh> wonder why they swithed from a dead engine to another dead engine
<claydoh> if LiVES had a better gui it would be my favorite editor
<nixternal> ooh, i got a mention with the smb4k grave bug discovered ;)
<nixternal> now i gotta repackage it ;(
<Sime> sebas: xscreensaver stuff is checked in.
* jdong also tries to figure out what api /usr/bin/xset uses
<Riddell> Tonio_: advocated http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3673
<Riddell> but see comments
<mhb> Riddell: who's in charge of the systemsettings icon and description stuff?
<mhb> Riddell: was/is there a UI expert who reviewed/reviews that?
<Riddell> mhb: el and sime did the changes in edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, indeed concerning the copyrights :)
<Tonio_> I just wanted to give a test ;)
<mhb> Riddell: great, thanks
* el just heard my name
<Riddell> 18:26 < mhb> Riddell: who's in charge of the systemsettings icon and description stuff?
<el> mhb, which descriptions?
<mhb> el: I was just looking at the systemsettings menu thinking whom I should contact some time in the future
<el> heya Riddell :)
<Riddell> guten tag el
<el> :)
<mhb> abend schon
<el> mhb, what are you planning to do?
<el> indeed, evening already ...
<mhb> el: well I'll be developing a grub configuration tool for Kubuntu in the next few months. Most of the Python guidance tools (mountconfig, displayconfig) have their own icon in systemsettings, but I don't think that's wise for my tool
<mhb> el: it's not important now, though ... I need to code first ... just wanted to know whom I should poke when I (well not just me) have something done
<Riddell> mhb: if you add a new kcontrol module it /should/ get added to system settings automatically
<Riddell> it often doesn't, which is a bug
<el> mhb, ah - grub config tool seele is involved with?
<mhb> el: that one
<Riddell> mhb: but the text and categorisation is up to you, it's just in the .desktop file
<Riddell> interestingly feisty seems to put them all in Lost+Found
<el> mhb, i guess advanced system administration is the categorisation of choice
<imbrandon> moins Riddell el and mhb
<mhb> hi imbrandon
<el> heya imbrandon
<mhb> el: yes, sure enough ... my question is if it is wise/possible to integrate it with "Login manager" since it also handles pre-login options
<Riddell> mm, wouldn't think so
<mhb> my argument is that it's not wise to do a separate icon for every tool you have but it's still a bit empty (in edgy) so I guess you're right
<el> mhb, hm, but grub and login are exactly the same thing.
<mhb> el: yes, that's what I was thinking when I thought about using one icon for both
<el> mhb, still you're right, we shouldn't add more and more top-level items without thinknig about the whole information architecture.
<el> mhb, if we use one item, we need to find a really good descriptive category
<el> mhb, people shouldn't be forced to use the search to find the items.
* el is back in a few minutes. dinner....
<Riddell> freeflying: if you make changes to kubuntu-default-settings mind and add a debian/changelog entry too
<Riddell> hi Hawkwind, how does one become a community leader of ulteo?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Gael gave me the position
<Riddell> does ulteo have a community if it doesn't exist yet?
<Hawkwind> Yes.  First release is tomorrow in fact
<Hawkwind> Alpha release
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> and what's good in it?  did I see that it's using NX through a java client?
<Hawkwind> It's using VNC at the moment, but will probably switch to NX
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> what installer does it use?
<Hawkwind> It's based on Kubuntu Dapper currently
<Hawkwind> So the same installer as *Ubuntu uses
<Riddell> well we have two installers :)
<Hawkwind> It uses the one from the alternate CD.  But the Live CD also has an installer in it too
<Riddell> seaLne: could you send me an invoice for 2 t-shirts for Croatian Ubuntu LoCo team talk?  and I'll send you money for 4 t-shirts (those plus two sold at UDS)
<seaLne> Riddell: k
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<allee> Sime: ping
<Sime> allee: pong
<raphink> oh
<raphink> there's a ping pong international championship here
<raphink> :)
<allee> Sime: I'm trying to hunt down why usbsticks are no longer mounted in dapper with kde 3.5.5.  You know more?  downgrading hal and kdelibs did not help
<Sime> allee: in *dapper*?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i just poped in to see if you found an upstream bug on the khtml issue if not ill file one (i think upstream is at bugs.kde.org) if you already found one or filed one let me know please.
<allee> Sime: yes.  Reproduceable on tons of dapper system here :(
<Lure> allee: is it possible that 3.5.5 for dapper includes media patches - I have seen a bug today that they are wrongly mounted if plugged before login
<Lure> allee: bug 70217
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70217 in kdebase "KubuntuKDEMedia changes: wrong desktop icons of removable devices plugged before login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70217
<Sime> Lure: it shouldn't, but it is worth checking.
<Sime> allee: I don't know why. It could well be HAL related though.
<Lure> allee: there were also some problems with hal package (it worked for people going dapper -> 3.5.4 -> 3.5.5 but not dapper -> 3.5.5)
<Lure> or vice versa
<allee> Sime: I tried my my demohost that had no update sind 24-Okt.  All was fine.  dist-upgrade (included kdelibs -> 3.5.5-0ubuntu1~dapper1 => dapper2 and hal 0.5.7-1ubuntu18.1 => 1ubuntu8.2) reboot and it no longer works.  Media actin dialog does noting silently.  Using media:/ mount  gives 'unknown error'.  pmounting still works fine
<Lure> allee: check https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-December/011249.html
<allee> Lure: no I'm was always logged in when I pluged the usbstick
<allee> Lure: no I've downgraded hall to 8.1 no change. then kdelibs to dapper1 no change (always with reboot and login, then plug usbstick)
<Lure> allee: sorry for you, I am getting out of ideas (and no dapper to tes) ;-)
<allee> Lure: I've dapper but did run out of ideas too :(  ;)
<jdong> bug 61946 exists in FC6 too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<jdong> so yes, it does seem like it's upstream
<jdong> and not Sime's fault :D
<jdong> though it's not nearly as bad in FC6 as removable drives are mounted sync
<allee> Lure, Sime: any ideas how to debug these errors:
<allee> kded: ERROR: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_ec1b73ca_2ea1_42f1_a45f_540232b227ab: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError - An unknown error occured
<allee> kded: ERROR: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_ec1b73ca_2ea1_42f1_a45f_540232b227ab returned An unknown error occured
<ryanakca> heh, I just thought that it was supposed to be like that
<Lure> allee: not really
<allee> Lure: googling for the error msg pointed to some debug methods.  I'll try them
* jdong goes on a grepfest for DPMSSetTimeout()
<Lure> jdong: you are my hero (if you solve this one) ;-)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> the internets tubes at archive.ubuntu.com are a bit clogged
<jdong> I'm pulling 40KBit from it
<jdong> maybe I should use The Google to locate a mirror
<jdong> MUAHAHA axel -n 30
* jdong hopes elmo isn't listening
<jdong> there now that went a lot faster
<jdong> Lure: I'm still gonna try to remove kcontrol/energy/energy.cpp:            DPMSSetTimeouts(dpy, 60*standby, 60*suspend, 60*off);
<jdong> that just looks TOO suspicious not to be the culprit
<allee> heh, looks like it's a missing hal-system-storage-mount script.  copied edgy -> dapper and mouting works again
<fdoving> hmm..
<Lure> allee: interesting...
<fdoving> how does one make sure a .changes file is generated against a specific version? can one select that, or does it pick the previous version in the changelog?
<allee> confusing.  searching for this file in packages.ubuntu.com shows no result.
<allee> time to ping on #ubuntu-devel
<Lure> allee: it is in hal package on edgy
<allee> Lure: yes, and dapper pkg does not include it.  What konfused me is my it worked before ;)
<Lure> allee: I suspect kubuntu.org hal package is the problem...
<orkid> allee: konfused, lol
<allee> orkid: isn't s/c/k/ a hard rule here?
<orkid> allee: didn't know
<jdong> allee: hey! I'm writing a KDE fuse frontend called konfuse :)
<jdong> j/k
* ryanakca wonders what happened there...
<ryanakca> my X window/whole desktop just started flickering and green & red lines where dancing accross it
* ryanakca wonders if he somehow activated a christmas feature
<jdong> ryanakca: you must be using closed source drivers
<jdong> because nothing else can be evil enough to do that
<allee> Lure: nope, packages.u.c does not know this file for dapper and I've downloaded all hal pkgs apt-cache policy showed me.  Non of them have it. I'll try to find where this bloddy script is configured to be used ...
<ryanakca> jdong: no... don't think so
<jdong> ryanakca: did you check under your laptop for binary blobs?
<jdong> lol
<jdong> they sometimes hide under large spaces in your keyboard too
<ryanakca> laptop? who said I had a laptop?
<ryanakca> awww, jdong, you shouldn't have... *goes to get his christmas present from jdong on the from step*
<ryanakca> wow... this looks like a powerful laptop, thanks :P
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I actually do have an extra T2600 at my house, unused
<jdong> belongs to 'da government' though
<ryanakca> american?
<jdong> oui
<ryanakca> nah, they don't need it :P
<jdong> no they don't
<jdong> but they do attach stiff penalties for it disappearing
<jdong> since it's technically government property
<jdong> with "classified information" :D
<ryanakca> if they can spend (3 trillion?... sorry, didn't listen to geography teacher) on the military... they can afford a new laptop
<ryanakca> oooh...
<ryanakca> it all gpg encrypted?
<jdong> AES-256
<jdong> whole drive encryption
<ryanakca> nice :)
<jdong> with a 256K SHA1 hashed key
<jdong> so even simple keys take a long time to brute force
<ryanakca> I would encrypt my HD... but it's not worth it...
<jdong> windows XP-ish though
<jdong> :(
<jdong> a highly weirded XP with their custom login stuff
<ryanakca> nobody's going to break into my house and look at my computer
<ryanakca> if it was a laptop, sure :)
<jdong> heck I don't even encrypt my laptop completely
<jdong> I have parts in a FUSE encrypted filesystem
<jdong> like my SSH and GPG keys
<ryanakca> yeah... I saw a linux magasine at chapters on sunday... main article was encrypting your filesystem... 6-7 pages long
<jdong> I'm not that security paranoid
<jdong> and do all you KDE guys put up with uic trying to open up network sockets in pbuilder?
<ryanakca> hmm... what apps should I package for kubuntu?
* ryanakca has some time to kill
<raphink> you can look for nice apps on kde-apps.org
<jdong> ryanakca: ktorrent 2.1
<raphink> some useful ones that are well rated
<Lure> ryanakca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu
<jdong> ryanakca: that's highly useful for feisty
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca will start with ktorrent :)
<jdong> yay
* jdong hugs ryanakca
<jdong> ryanakca: a lot of the patches from our current package don't apply
<ryanakca> why, is it being a bad boy?
<jdong> it's a new upstream release
<jdong> with a significant amount of code changes
<ryanakca> ah... I was wondering what all the big excitement of someone packaging it was
* ryanakca curses... my screen is starting to flicker allong the edges now
<jdong> ryanakca: basically upstream has given up on 2.0.3
<jdong> ryanakca: there's a number of bugs and performance shortcomings of 2.0.3 that are only being fixed in the 2.1 branch
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> so, sort threw the upstream changelog, and remove the ubuntu patches that have been replaces by upstream?
<ryanakca> jdong: fixed it by switching to vt1 and back
<jdong> ryanakca: you can remove all our patches except the one that disables geoip.dat
<jdong> (the dfsg patch)
<jdong> ryanakca: and there's some patches directly in the diff.gz
<jdong> ryanakca: making it ALL the more fun for you
<ryanakca> ok, you lost me there
<jdong> ryanakca: all of our patches are useless in 2.1, except the one for the 2.0.3+dfsg one that disables the non-free GeoIP database
<ryanakca> ah, ok
<jdong> ryanakca: and the debdiff from the 2.0.3's will not patch onto 2.1 sources, because some patches are directly in the debdiff
<jdong> not in a patchsys
<ryanakca> I got everything upto the patches in diff.gz
<ryanakca> kk
<jdong> just giving you a heads-up on that :)
* ryanakca looks for uupdate
<jdong> lol
<jdong> uupdate will have a field day
<ryanakca> erm... I think you already packaged it?
<ryanakca> Kubuntu: Dapper i386, Edgy i386 (Thanks to John Dong)
<ryanakca> that's for KTorrent 2.1beta1
<jdong> ryanakca: one sec I'll give you my debian-dir
<jdong> ryanakca: it's only half-done
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<ryanakca> brb
<jdong> ryanakca: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/beta1/debian-dir.tar.gz
<jdong> that's debian/
<jdong> ryanakca: I've basically stripped it clean of all our patches... you should add back the one that turns off GeoIP and it should be good
<jdong> there was also some libktorrent.a file that debian/rules tries to remove. I stripped that too. I think that needs to be back in because of our anal packaging policy or something like that :D
* jdong ducks
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<jdong> I love you ryanakca :)
<jdong> only if a ktorrent 2.1beta1 package is in feisty :)
<ryanakca> I love you too jdong... for now
<ryanakca> that might change by the end of the night :P
<jdong> lol
<ryanakca> yeah... and a quick warning... you might want to lock your doors and windows... just in case :P
<jdong> ryanakca: and please if at all possible try to keep it compiling on edgy and dapper :)
<jdong> it currently does
<ryanakca> yeah... I have pbuilder-dapper, pbuilder-edgy and pbuilder-feisty
<jdong> ryanakca: oh yeah, make sure it doesn't build with unsermake still
<jdong> LOL
<ryanakca> unsermake?
<jdong> *this would be a good kthxbye /part moment*
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> ryanakca: my 2.1 package is derived from my 2.1svn packaging scripst
<jdong> ryanakca: which use unsermake rather than make
<jdong> because it's faster
<ryanakca> ah
<jdong> but unsermake IIRC is universe
<ryanakca> and ktorrent is in main
<jdong> whoa! unsermake is main
<jdong> well anyway
<jdong> ryanakca: IIRC I transitioned debian/rules back to make
<jdong> ryanakca: but I did NOT remove it from debian/control build-depends
<jdong> do that please :)
<ryanakca> grrr... ktorrent.org is messed up
<jdong> sup with it?
<jdong> http://ktorrent.org/downloads/2.1beta1/ktorrent-2.1beta1.tar.gz
<ryanakca> when you click on HOME from the SCREENSHOTS page, you get "The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server."... and you can't get to screenshots from any page other than the home page... on all the other pages, broken link
<ryanakca> ty
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I'll let them know
<kdefreak> now I can work on ktorrent and use irc without having to switch back and forth between X and vt1/2 :)
<jdong> interesting :)
<fdoving> nite.
<gnomefreak> nite fdoving
* jdong restarts KDE
<jdong> let's see if that patch worked
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-06
<Riddell> ryanakca: pong
<jdong> ok, I have a fix for bug 65791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<jdong> it is indeed caused by the DPMSSetTimeouts() line in kenergy of kdebase, Lure
<jdong> *ahem*
<allee> Riddell: did you change anything with repect to USB memstick mouting in dapper kde 3.5.5 backports?
<allee> Riddell: mounting fails du to hal-system-storage-mount not found.  But this script was never in dapper as pitti confirmed.  So kde way to mount remomeable media must have changed, right?
<allee> ... during ~dapper1 -> ~dapper2 (despite the fact that the changelog shows no indication about this)
<jdong> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, I got that thing for Kubuntu work counting towards my community service / volunteer hours for my High School diploma approved by my school... but, how would we measure the time? I need 40 hours...
<ryanakca> Riddell: and do you want to sign a slip every x hours? or once the 40 are finished?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: the bug was taken care of i filed one upstream and attached a few backtraces since they didnt like the first one. and i sent the bug you filed upstream
<Riddell> allee: yes, it'll have all the edgy changes
<Riddell> jdong: hi
<Riddell> ryanakca: have you spoken to me before about this?
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes, in August I believe
<ryanakca> or september... it was a long long time ago...
<Riddell> oh, that's ages ago :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: what work would you be doing?
<Riddell> ryanakca: is this duke of edinburgh or just a local school scheme?
<allee> Riddell: but then we need the hal-system-storage-* scripts from added in edgy
<ryanakca> Riddell: erm... in Ontario, to graduate, you need 40 volunteer hours
<jdong> Riddell: bleh sorry my connection cut off. Well, just wanted to have your expert opinion on bug 65791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<ryanakca> Riddell: it's law :)
<jdong> Riddell: I attached a very trivial patch that fixes it
<jdong> Riddell: but I'm not sure if that's the way you guys want to fix it
<jdong> either way, it's a really annoying issue for Edgy users and should be SRU'd
* ryanakca thinks he should send Riddell some money for air-mail stamps as well :)
<Riddell> surely everyone accepts PGP signatures these days
<Riddell> anyway, you didn't say what work you'd be doing
<ryanakca> lol... I can ask my school...
<ryanakca> no... umm... packaging (I haven't been doing much recently... want to get back to it... starting with ktorrent)... NUN/Classroom stuff...
* jdong hugs ryanakca again for saying ktorrent
<Riddell> jdong: is that a bug in guidance or kde?  or the combination of them both?
<jdong> Riddell: just kde
<jdong> Riddell: kenergy's fault
<jdong> in kdebase
<jdong> Riddell: I just removed the DPMSSetTimeouts() call from kenergy.cpp
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds great, I recommend using karm to measure the time and sending me activity reports from karm for each day you do stuff
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<Riddell> jdong: has this patch been applied upstream?
<ryanakca> Riddell: you know of a 'legal' style document describing PGP/GPG for my school?
<jdong> Riddell: no, I made it through grepping trial-and-error
<jdong> Riddell: unless guidance is used in official KDE to set DPMS rather than kenergy, it's a kubuntu-specific bug
<Riddell> ryanakca: not off hand.  I don't mind posting stuff if that's what is needed
<Riddell> jdong: but you just said it's a bug in kenergy
<jdong> Riddell: the bug is that in kubuntu, both kenergy and guidance-displaymanager are trying to set dpms timeouts
<jdong> Riddell: if either one was acting by itself, this would not happen
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, well, I'll ask the person who's in charge of managing this stuff tommorow or whenever I next get a chance to talk to them.
<ryanakca> s/them/her
<Riddell> jdong: ok, so it's the combination
<Riddell> jdong: I need to go to bed, this is on my todo to look at tomorrow
<ryanakca> Riddell: my mum (teacher at my school) thinks it should be fine... thanks :)
<Riddell> clever school
<jdong> Riddell: ok, cool
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> ryanakca: I told you to not click that button in ethereal
<jdong> :)
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca quickly pulls his hand away from the restart button on the freenode server
* Lathiat sticky tapes over the button
* jdong still has his EMP reset button :)
<jdong> funny what you can make from a disposable camera :)
<Lathiat> heh
<ryanakca> EMP reset button?
<ryanakca> is that another thing that the goverment has claimed and has put a price on the head of whoever looses it?
<jdong> ryanakca: no, it's a large capacitor attached to a commerical-grade electromagnet
<jdong> upon discharging it'll induce significant voltage into any nearby circuitry
<ryanakca> ah
<jdong> it actually is capable of "pushing" some buttons
<jdong> but is more popular for zapping sensitive circuitry
<ryanakca> frying the circuit?
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> (i.e. an RFID zapper)
<ryanakca> that's what I thought :)
<jdong> I accidentally destroyed an RFID ID badge with it
<jdong> though it's not powerful enough to cause significant damage to major circuitry
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca presumes jdong works for the goverment seeing that he has a goverment owned laptop with classified information on it?
<jdong> no, I have family members who work for defense contractors
<jdong> I meet quite a number of interesting people that way
<jdong> (the future combat system's heads-up-display VNC server is fedora core ish, for example)
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> cool
<ryanakca> jdong: ewww... it has debhelper rules... *wonders why people don't just use cdbs*
<jdong> ryanakca: :)
<ryanakca> what did they do? inline patch the thing?
* ryanakca is trying to find the patch for geoip
<ryanakca> jdong: and why do we need to remove geoip?
<jdong> ryanakca: geoip.dat is non-free
<jdong> ryanakca: read el changelog :)
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> jdong: "        appended "+dfsg" to base directory name" What's the point of that?
<jdong> ryanakca: to show that's it's a repacked orig.tar.gz and not same as upstream's
<ryanakca> ah, shall I do that then?
<jdong> I don't know :)
<ryanakca> or shall I remove that line from README.Debian
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> maybe just do it
<ryanakca> I'll take that as a yes
<jdong> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> hello
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<raphink> hi Tonio_ && Riddell
<Riddell> hi raphink too
<Tonio_> hey guys
<Riddell> Herd 1 is out!
<raphink> good
<Tonio_> Riddell: archives reopened ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a bunch of uploads to perform :)
<raphink> I'm going to be out soon, too
<raphink> :)
<raphink> got to go back to work :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, uploading then
<allee> Riddell: anyplan how to proceed with the can't-mount-usbstick-with-dapper-kde3.5.5?  Pitti wrote that hal-system-storage-*  where removed by policy in dapper.  So adding them in kubuntu.org hal pkgs may have other sideeffects?
<Tonio_> allee: there is a test to perform
<Tonio_> allee: does the backport includes sime's patches ?
<allee> Tonio_: Riddell said that there are in.  I could not apt-get source the ~dapper2 pkgs but changelog does not mention their removal too.
<Tonio_> allee: where are the packages ? riddell's repo or backports ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then the issue is probably due to sime patches....
<allee> Tonio_: hal and 3.5.5 from kubuntu.org
<Riddell> allee: try using the hal in the 3.5.4 archive
<allee> Tonio_: maybe but with hal ... 8.1 and kde 3.5.5 ~dapper1 everything was find.  After dist-upgrade to hal ..8.2 and kde ~source2 it didn't work.  Downgrading 3.5.5 and hal did not solve the problem
<allee> Riddell: I tried going back to hal ... 8.1 (that 3.5.4 afaik) did not help.
<Tonio_> allee: hum....
<allee> Maybe I better collect everything in a malone bug?  Against hal and assigning to Kubuntu-team?
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, it's strange.  I've check all hal release in dapper + kubntu.org and non had these scripts.  But all fdi files listed them and are the same for all dapper revisions
<allee> I've no idea why they are suddenly needed (even after downgradning and rebooting)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to be sure, if I did uploads when the archives were frozen, they are supposed to go in now right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell>  Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  60) [feisty-changes]  Accepted kdebindings 4:3.5.5-1ubuntu1 (source)
<Riddell>  Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  65) [feisty-changes]  Accepted kdeutils 4:3.5.5-1ubuntu2 (source)
<Riddell>   Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  43) [feisty-changes]  Accepted kaffeine 0.8.3-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Riddell>  Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  43) [feisty-changes]  Accepted dolphin 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Tonio_> okay so I'll have to sync kds with your addons since I did an upload and commit to bzr but the commit never got in.....
<Riddell>  Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  46) [feisty-changes]  Accepted wengophone 2.0.0~rc5-svn8108-2ubuntu1 (source)
<Tonio_> don't understand why
<Riddell>    Dec 06 Anthony Mercata (  43) [feisty-changes]  Accepted kwlan 0.5.7-1ubuntu1 (source)
<Riddell> erk
<Lure> Riddell: should knetworkmanager be also in recomends (and not in depends) for kubuntu-desktop - I can imagine some people might want to uninstall it if it does not work for them
<Riddell> I also did a k-d-s upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ;)
<Riddell> Lure: good idea
<Tonio_> maybe that'll conflict, but I don't mind, I'll resync with svn and had my changes
<Lure> Riddell: should I just ping Mithrandir for suspend/hibernate disable on Live CD?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay my kds has been rejected, I'll resync with your changes
<Riddell> Lure: you would do best to send him a patch to casper
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will check how it is done for gnome-p-m and try to figure it out...
<Tonio_> Riddell: does jabbin build correctly on amd64 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, my amd64 is out of action just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my vaio's back, I'm uploading guidance etc....
<Tonio_> sony support is quick, that's cool :)
<freeflying_> Tonio_: why not merge kaffeine from sid?  :
<Tonio_> freeflying I already uploaded latest kaffeine
<Tonio_> freeflying I don't merge from sid since we are packaging differently, we split the packages....
<Tonio_> freeflying I just sync the patches
<freeflying_> Tonio_: ok, thanks
<Tonio_> freeflying you're welcome :)
<freeflying_> haven't seen jpartric for long long time, I'd upload kerry-0.2 next week
<Riddell> he was around not too long ago, e-mail if you want to ask if he has any plans for kerry
* nixternal downloads herd 1
<gnomefreak> is shipit sending feisty cd when releeased or is it just dapper until LTS again?
<freeflying_> :) Tonio_ just uploaded kerry
<nixternal> gnomefreak: they are supposedly working on a new shipit system. i think i just volunteered to test it, but im not 100% sure. im sure they will continue to ship dapper, but will offer Feisty as well
<gnomefreak> good :) you think you offered to test it
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> ya, they asked for my address to test something. i hope it is something good..probably an empty box with a "test ping" in it ;)
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> hell they send me the cds and the ISO i will burn them for people too ;)
<gnomefreak> but this 6-7 hour download of ISO is getting old
<Jucato> rsync :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not any faster
<gnomefreak> still 30ish kps
<Jucato> if you're starting from the edgy iso probably.
<gnomefreak> no that is full iso
<gnomefreak> 31.4 kps atm
<Jucato> :(
<gnomefreak> that what i get for getting DSL lite
<Tonio__> Riddell: guidance ftbfs even with new updates...
<Tonio__> Riddell: here is the error :
<Tonio__> running checkpykde
<Tonio__> Error: Couldn't find module 'kparts'.
<nixternal> 400kps here
<Tonio__> Riddell: am I missing new builddep required ?
<Tonio__> freeflying arf.... my package will probably be rejected then :)
<freeflying_> Tonio__: rejected? why :)
<Tonio__> cause I just uploaded kerry too :)
<Riddell> Tonio__: dunno, sounds like a problem in the pykde package
<Riddell> Tonio__: is it using python 2.4 or 2.5?
<Tonio__> Riddell: 2.4
<Riddell> do you have /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so ?
<freeflying_> Tonio__: no one has uploaded, so needn't wory :)
<Tonio__> freeflying_: ah ! I missunderstood you then ;)
<Riddell> >>> from kparts import *
<Riddell> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Riddell>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<Riddell> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/kparts.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK14konsoleFactory9classNameEv
<Riddell> hmm, not good
<Tonio__> Riddell: yeah just what I saw
<gnomefreak> isnt update-manager installed in all systems? kde gnome ed. and x?
<Tonio__> gnomefreak: nope, we need to port it to qt/kde
<Riddell> gnomefreak: no
<Riddell> we already have adept-updater
<Riddell> we need a kde update-tool
<gnomefreak> Riddell: will it upgrade kubuntu versions?
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: are config files in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/ copied to ~/.kde or used just as default (and overriden by ~/.kde)?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<Riddell> Lure: the latter
<Riddell> see /etc/kderc
<Jucato> something more than what adept_updater does, right?
<Tonio__> Lure: yeah, the ~ files are merged with kds ones with the priority given to ~ settings
<Tonio__> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> kool. badly needed :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: Have to go, I'll try to search toonight for that kparts.so issue unless you have already fixed it :)
<nixternal> the alternative partitioning is goofy. it is reporting SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) for an IDE PATA hard drive
<Riddell> hi nixternal, thanks for doing the Herd1 page
<nixternal> no problem Riddell
<nixternal> hopefully the Herd 2 page will be better. There wasn't much info available for the the Herd 1, hence its yuckyness (made that one up i think)
<Riddell> I added a couple of things
<Riddell> I also added a couple of things to the herd 2 page
* Riddell adds http://www.xpresslinux.com/ to KubuntuDerivedDistros
<Riddell> I can't actually see anything much changed except artwork and branding http://www.debianadmin.com/xpresslinux-a-new-kubuntu-based-linux-operating-system-for-windows-users.html
<nixternal> their wallpaper is somewhat refreshing looking
<nixternal> im using pinheiro's christmas wally, i love the blues in it
<nixternal> i don't like the submenus he did for system and utilities...that is the one thing i didn't like about the old debian menus, there were so many levels of submenus
<Riddell> yes, sub menus are evil
<Riddell> unlike bddebian, who is lovely
<nixternal> boo
* nixternal waits patiently for bddebian's irc client to sync for a response
<bddebian> Heh, Hi Riddell, nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there
<pinheiro> moin
<nixternal> oh wow..im highly upset now. tonights class goes over WM and DE programming. it seems from the presentation the teacher is doing GNOME and not KDE
<nixternal> so my task for tonight, is I will input a KDE bug in her ear
<Jucato> class?
<nixternal> college class
<jdong> <sarcasm>why would she spend her time lecturing about a DE that nobody even uses</sarcasm>
<jdong> ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> oooh they teach those in class? kool! :)
* jdong wonders if ryanakca ever succeeded packaging ktorrent....
<jdong> ooh
<jdong> looks like it
<nixternal> i just sent the teach an email
<nixternal> <sarcasm>GNOME!</sarcasm> KDE FTW
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> "I spend every waking moment of my life nerdily working on this wonderful DE called KDE...."
<nixternal> plus had to let her know that X11R7.1 is the official release now and not 7.0
<jdong> something like that?
<nixternal> see for me, i can't tell where working ends and breaking begins, or even vice-versa
<jdong> :)
* jdong checks if new ktorrent packaging still works in Dapper
<pinheiro> mhb: ping
<mhb> pinheiro: here
<pinheiro> dou you hve the link
<mhb> pinheiro: link?
<mhb> pinheiro: for what?
<pinheiro> the comparison
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/projects/oxygen2/comparison.php something is here but it's still on my machine so it's slow :OI
<Riddell> mhb: nice
<Riddell> what is the icon link box?
<mhb> Riddell: export/import is not ready although the code is almost complete
<mhb> Riddell: the link should have displayed an Oxygen icon on another Crystal icon
<mhb> Riddell: like a duplicate ... but that's probably not necessary for you
<Riddell> I don't quite follow
<Riddell> it also needs fields for status and for description
<Riddell> where status is New Use, New Icon or No Change
<mhb> ok
<jdong> bleh ktorrent FTBFS make: docbook2x-man: Command not found
<jdong> looks like missing build-dep
<jdong> on docbook2x
<Riddell> ooh, launchpad sent me a notice that kdelibs failed to build, that's clever
<jjesse> did the kubuntu mtg get rescheuled?  ik now there was some discussion on the mailing list
<Riddell> jjesse: no
<Riddell> I've not seen any discussion
<jjesse> i thought hobbsee sent a msg that she will be gone and if we could postpone it?
<fdoving> Riddell: looks like you changed something in the adept patch that made it FTBFS..
<Riddell> jjesse: ok, she did send a message
<jjesse> because of a funeral
<Riddell> but next week I won't be able to make it
<jjesse> ah ok
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<toma> Riddell: +2 weeks then?
<Lure> toma: or should we have one tommorow and one in two weeks?
<toma> Lure: there is almost nothing on the agenda iirc
* mhb thinks it's too late for calling off the meeting tomorrow
<jjesse> there is one person up for membership
<jjesse> anywyas i was just wondering if i need to re=arrange my schedule for tomorrow or not
<Riddell> toma: I may well not be around then either
<Riddell> mhb: thursday, still two days away for most of us
<Riddell> oh, erk, no
<Riddell> where does the week go
<jjesse> grin what planet do you live on :)
<toma> utc is -19 now?
<jjesse> umm i just use the timezone conversion link
<toma> Riddell: then we need to move it to the first week of jan?
<Riddell> toma: may as well just have one now, and one in january then
<toma> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> seele: the language selector plan won't exactly work because it's qt 4, so I can't make a new kcontrol module until we're at kde 4
<Riddell> seele: so language selector needs to keep the Select System Default Language option
<Riddell> seele: only now it looks a bit strange because you have an install function and a select function
<Riddell> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-current.png
<Riddell> seele: I was thinking about putting the select function above and separate from the install option http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-new.png
<seele> looking
<seele> Riddell: yeah, that looks fine for now.  putting it on top will do a world of wonders
<Riddell> but maybe they should be different dialogues altogether, and the KDE language module should have three buttons "install language" "uninstall language" and "change system language"
<seele> im confused, i thought you said select system default language had to be there?
<Riddell> it has to be in the language selector package, because that's where the code is
<Riddell> but there could be two different dialogues you could run
<Riddell> currently I have it as  qt-language-selector --mode install  or uninstall
<Riddell> but I could add a third mode for select language
<seele> ah ok, so just separating the function out and putting a button in the module?
<seele> what would the dialog look like?  just instructions and that drop down menu?
<Riddell> like the bit above the line in language-selector-new.png
<Riddell> or the bit below the line for the install/uninstall modes
<seele> yeah
<Riddell> whenever I look at usability changes I can't help but have a mental conflict with what would be the easiest programming changes to make :)
<seele> lol
<seele> well if a usability change requires work which is not possible, its not much of a solution
<seele> these screenshots help a lot to work out any issues before you go and code and find out its not going to work
<Riddell> yes, qt designer is great like that :)
<Riddell> thanks seele
<seele> np
<mhb> seele: hi
<mhb> seele: I've read your blog entry about moving forward with grubconfig and I think that's a good idea :o)
<mhb> seele: I've also asked a few more people to comment your blog entry about it
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 62927 - the setting of .pot name in debian/rules - does this fix that issue? or do the translations need to be added as a patch?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62927 in gwenview "Untranslated strings gwenview (edgy)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62927
<Riddell> nixternal: I've no idea what would cause it not to have strings
<Riddell> probably some funny Makefile.am rule that's not extracting them properly
<seele> mhb: ok cool
<Riddell> nixternal: what would you set in debian/rules?
<nixternal> the only thing i see set in debian/rules is -> export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-graphics_gwenview
<Riddell> are some translations working though?
<Riddell> or maybe only translations from upstream are working and not those from rosetta
<nixternal> i don't see any translations
<nixternal> maybe they are upstream. there is a i18n package upstream for 1.4.0
<nixternal> also seems that the export isn't working in debian/rules
<Riddell> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-select.png  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-install.png
<seele> Riddell: can you change the widget in teh select dialog to look like the install interface?
<seele> so you can see all the options without having to click the drop down?
<Riddell> seele: could do, yes
<fdoving> Riddell: slight modification of adept that FTBFS in feisty. *ubuntu3* from -> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/adept/
<Riddell> fdoving: what did you change?
<fdoving> Riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/adept/ubuntu2-ubuntu3.debdiff
<fdoving> Riddell: removed the " " s..
<fdoving> don't know why I added those in the first place.
<fdoving> probably survived because of my Makefile.in changes..
<fdoving> .. that were mistakenly included in the patch.
<Riddell> ah, cool
<Riddell> well I'm kindae enjoying doing the language-selector spec and ignoring package breaks just now, but I'll get onto it tomorrow
<Riddell> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-select2.png
<sebas> It says Language Installer, but has a button "Set System Language"?
<Riddell> good point
<GNUro> Hi
<ryanakca> jdong: kindof
<ryanakca> jdong: I just need to put it threw pbuilder... if it builds is another matter
<fdoving> Riddell: can you confirm bug 74431
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74431 in kwin-style-crystal "[Feisty]  Please sync kwin-style-crystal from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74431
<ryanakca> jdong: or wait... no, that's another package, sorry.  I'm trying to remove GeoIP from ktorrent-2.1beta1+dfsg/plugins/infowidget/Makefile.in while leaving support for it if the users want to get a database for it
<Riddell> fdoving: dnoe
<Riddell> done
<Lure> ryanakca: didn't Tonio
<Lure> upload ktorrent beta1?
<ryanakca> Lure: I dunno... jdong told me to package ktorrent-2.1beta1...
<ryanakca> he had worked on it a bit, and then he gave it to me to finish
<Lure> ryanakca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2006-December/001777.html
<Lure> ryanakca: it seems that more people were working on it...
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> drats
* ryanakca pokes jdong with his not so pointy immitation of Hobbsee's pointy stick of doom
<fdoving> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> thank you
<Riddell> fdoving: you put the ubuntu changelog in the sync request, I've been putting the debian changelog, I wonder what who's correct
<seele> Riddell: yes, that looks good
<seele> (other than the label sebas pointed out)
<Riddell> I've already fixed that :)
<ryanakca> hmm... http://www.yzis.org/downloadsfolder ... they already have a package for debian sid... what do I do? download the sources for it and then make sure they suit ubuntu standards, and pass it threw pbuilder to see if it builds for feisty?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: and maybe change the debian version to 0ubuntu1 so if it gets uploaded to debian later we can still sync
<fdoving> Riddell: i include the ubuntu changes after the last sync with debian. and the relevant debian changelogs. with links to the complete versions of both. Don't know if that's correct, i try to view it from the archive admins side.. to somehow easily compare changes, what overwrites what.. etc. we'll see.
<ryanakca> well, it's not in debian... but they packaged it so that it works on debian... 'deb ftp://download.yzis.org/yzis ./'
<Riddell> ryanakca: but if it later gets uploaded from debian we want to be able to sync it, which we can't if our version has a higher version number, e.g. debian -1 ubuntu -1ubuntu1
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> kk
<fdoving> .. then you send the debdiff to the yzis.org guys :)
<fdoving> hopefully they apply it, and debian will get the changes you did to the package, if it's uploaded to debian one day... (maybe.)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I just installed dapper on my girlfriend's laptop and I noticed lots of issues with Sime's patches...
<Tonio__> Riddell: not any usb key was mounting...
<Sime> Tonio__: *dapper*?
<Tonio__> Sime: yes
<sebas> Sime: Got my email about linking problems?
<Tonio__> Sime: it looks like 3.5.5 on dapper includes your patches
<sebas> Hoi, btw :>
<Sime> Tonio__: I don't have any patches in dapper.
<Tonio__> but they don't work
<Sime> Tonio__: oh
<Tonio__> Sime: use 3.5.5 ?
<Sime> Tonio__: I'm on edgy
<Tonio__> Riddell: I also noticed the logout window shows the syspend and hybernate buttons, but the text is not translated, which is a bit nasty for a lts....
<Tonio__> Riddell: shouldn't we remove all the edgy related patches on dapper packages ? that would make sense !
<jdong_> Tonio__: allee was whining yesterday about kde 3.5.5/dapper and mounting
<Sime> sebas: no
<jdong_> and Riddell: have you had any chance to look at that DPMS patch from yesterday?
<ryanakca> fdoving: drats... first of all, you can't download the sources for their packages... second of all, the packages they have are from M1 I believe (April '04)... current release is M3 (which was release in February '05).
* ryanakca wonders if he should bother packaging it or not
<jdong_> bug 65791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<jdong_> someone please do something :D
<Tonio__> jdong_: yes, but there are other issues, like the suspend/hybernate patch which should be removed too
<Sime> jdong_: good work on finding that DPMS bug.
<jdong_> Sime: thanks :)
<jdong_> it was bugging me too much, had to go in and investigate
<Tonio__> Sime: talking about your patch, is there a way according to you to provide on the desktop icon the real name ?
<jdong_> ryanakca: did you see your ktorrent ftbfs needs b-d on docbook2x?
<Tonio__> Sime: "usbkey" isn't very clean on a french desktop :)
<fdoving> ryanakca: i did yzis for hoary some time ago, it's probably useless with loads of bugs and all but anyway -> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/hoary/yzis/
<sebas> Sime: Hmok. Ik get the following when building the XScreensaver stuff
<sebas> building 'ixf86misc' extension
<sebas> gcc -pthread -shared build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/modules/ixf86misc.o -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lXxf86vm -lXext -lXrandr -lXrender -lXss -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/ixf86misc.so
<Sime> Tonio_: that might have been tricky...
<sebas> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm
<sebas> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Sime> sebas: Works Here
<allee> jdong_: I'm still whining ;)
<jdong_> allee: well pardon me :D
<sebas> Sime: Do I need to install extra libs?
<fdoving> Riddell: can you add me to the access list in #kubuntu-offtopic? i'm listed in !ops in there.. but can't do anything.
<allee> jdong_: never :)
<Tonio_> allee: do you have issues about mounting or unmounting ?
<sebas> Sime: I have libxss-dev, libxss1, libxxf86vm1
* allee whining of the day is about i810 xorg driver ;)
<sebas> from Edgy
<Tonio_> allee: my problem is mounting, nothing come out
<jdong_> allee: well shall I start whining about where the unmount progress dialog went?
<jdong_> lol
<jdong_> debugging that one is out of my scope
<allee> Tonio_: good question.  pmount/pumount was always working and I never tried to umount a mounted USB disk
<sebas> gcc -pthread -shared build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/modules/ixf86misc.o -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lXxf86vm -lXext -lXrandr -lXrender -lXss -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/ixf86misc.so
<sebas> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXss
<Tonio_> allee: the thing is that when I select "open in konq" nothing comes out
<sebas> Now, with  libxxf86vm-dev installed.
<Tonio_> allee: and no icon on the desktop
<Sime> sebas: libxxf86vm-dev package
<Tonio_> we really should remove those patches for dapper........
<allee> Tonio_: yes, mount via media action dialog did nothing. mount via rmb in media:/ showed Unknown Error
<Tonio_> allee: yes same here
<sebas> Sime: got that one, now it complains about Xss
<sebas> Nevermind, got it.
<sebas> libxss-dev was also needed. Wonder why I didn't figure that out yesterday.
<allee> Tonio_: copying hal-system-storage-mount from edgy to dapper fixed it.  But pitti said hal-system-storage-* script were never in dapper (by policy) so I don't know it copying the script break otherr places
<ryanakca> jdong_: no...
<jdong_> ryanakca: well yeah :)
<Sime> sebas: libxss-dev package
<Tonio_> allee: hum........ kde changed the way to mount things ?
<Tonio_> allee: doesn't make sense.....
<fdoving> is this dapper+kde-from-kubuntu.org ?
<Tonio_> sebas: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/kde-guidance_0.7.1~svn20061124.orig.tar.gz
<Tonio_> sebas: all you have to do is sync the icons with svn
<Tonio_> allee: don't get me wrong, but how did that work before 3.5.5 ?
<Tonio_> didn't that use hal-system-storage-mount on 3.5.3 ?
<allee> Tonio_: that what puzzeles me.  After downgrading hal to  ..8.2 -> ...8.1 and kde 3.5.5 from ~dapper2 -> ~dapper1 it still did not work after reboot.  But these versions worked  before dist-upgrade.
<allee> Tonio_: due to changelog nothing important  ;) has changed between kdelibs 3.5.5~source2 and ~source1
<Tonio_> allee: yeah but you said there was no  hal-system-storage-* in dapper ever right ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  I've chech ..8 ..8.1 and 8.2 hals. Not those scripts.  Pitti also said: never in dapper. Maybe in a beta version.  But my host is a fresh post-dapper-release installtion
<fdoving> nite.
<Tonio_> allee: hum, means that the way kde mounts things has changed between 3.5.3 and 3.5.5 then ? I'm a bit lost
<allee> Tonio_: Maybe an interdiff of kdelibs would help.  but apt-get source did not found them.  And I was to tired
<sebas> Sime: Hm, how do I init that thing?
<sebas> [1] >>> import xf86misc
<sebas> [2] >>> screen = xf86misc.XF86Screen(":0", 0)
<sebas> [1]     29452 segmentation fault  ipython
<allee> Tonio_: no upgrade was from 3.5.5 ~dapper1 and ~dapper2
<Sime> sebas: there is example/test code in the xf86misc.py module itself.
<allee> Tonio_:  I'll boot the demohost and paste upgrade log  ...
<sebas> Sime: d'oh :D
<sebas> I had seen that, and forgotten within the minute.
<Tonio_> allee: /msg ;)
<allee> Tonio_: http://paste.debian.net/17941
<Tonio_> allee: yeah okay I see that the change is simply between dapper1 and 2
<Tonio_> but that's not what gets me lost in fact
<gnomefreak> the prograss bars in k3b are not really visable in feisty
<Riddell> 22:28 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [30]  is required for [ACCESS ADD]  on #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> fdoving: seems not
<apokryphos> fdoving: I'll ping nalioth to get you on there
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the pykde fix, I can build guidance now, and just uploaded it
<apokryphos> fdoving: hm, you're never in #kubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<Riddell> err, you're welcome
<Riddell> what fix?
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't you fix it ?
<Riddell> dunno
<Tonio_> Riddell: I built it successfully 5 minutes ago........
<Tonio_> Riddell: hm...... weird :)
<Riddell> maybe you only just upgraded to 3.16.0-0ubuntu5
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm using french repos, that may explain indeed
<apokryphos> ah, I see; the bot doesn't have a #kubuntu-offtopic specific factoid for ops, so it was still calling fdoving in there. Fixing now.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-07
<ryanakca> hm... for feisty, should I package "Monkey Studio Beta  	2006.1.6.0-d-1.0.1" or "Monkey Studio Stable  	2006.1.5.3"? Monkey Studio = development app...
<crimsun> I wouldn't package a beta unless upstream blesses it.
* lotusleaf holds a candlelight service for kdar
<jdong> lotusleaf: stop contributing to global warming and find yourself another archiver :D
<jdong> ;-)
<lotusleaf> :D
<lotusleaf> jdong: kdar, I mourn for thee!
<nixternal> hey, got a guy from the Chicago LUG with KDE & Qt experience. I believe he is an IIT student in Chicago. He might be stopping by, he goes by manchicken
<ryanakca> crimsun: kk, ty
<lotusleaf> I was considering testing compiz in kubuntu to look for/file bugs, but I don't see a compiz-kde package as one page on wiki.ubuntu.com refers to, does anyone here use/test compiz on kubuntu edgy?
<Riddell> the compiz-kde package was only ever a placeholder package, no real code in it
<Riddell> the compiz-gnome window manager should work fine, but obviously it needs all the gnome deps
<lotusleaf> Riddell: thx, ah and I see "The "compiz" packages in edgy's universe repo are actually beryl from back when it was called compiz-quinn." posted to the forums by Amaranth
<lotusleaf> Riddell: not a problem dep wise, thx for the details
<lotusleaf> so compiz in the repo is actually beryl?
<lotusleaf> whatever it is, I'll be sure and test it =)
<lotusleaf> I'm not much of a fan of using 3rd party repos anyway, compiz it is! :)
<Riddell> I doubt compiz packages are really beryl, that would be quite wrong.  imbrandon would know better
<lotusleaf> Riddell: k, thx, I saw this as well today "<Burgundavia> note that compiz in edgy is compiz-quinn ie beryl" so it made me wonder, thank you for your quick + informative replies, I appreciate it :) I'll test compiz in repo
<lotusleaf> and I'll poke imbrandon re: next time I see him ;)
<Riddell> quite possibly the edgy package is old then
<lotusleaf> Riddell: thx, I'm inquiring in #ubuntu-motu
<\sh> moins
<Riddell> abend
<\sh> *g*
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<freeflying|away> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm uploading sime's debdiff for kdebase if you didn't do it already :)
<Tonio_> hi Riddell, freeflying|away
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not, go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: great !
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/73617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: nobody gave a look, should I ping mdz concerning this ?
<Riddell> he's not doing SRUs just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll wait a bit then
<Tonio_> the process for sru is just.... heavy....
<Tonio_> we gone from nothing serious to something "too complicated" in my opinion
<Riddell> you can politely ping cjwatson, but he'll only get to it when he can
<Riddell> I don't think it's too complicated, but it's certainly too easily blocked
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah that's the point
<Tonio_> Riddell: not complicated, but a lot of bureaucraty
<Tonio_> Riddell: it that case it is just a matter of debian/*.install files
<Riddell> oh it's complicated too, but that's justified :)
<Tonio_> not a new patch of backport that needs testing
<Tonio_> s/of/backport
<Tonio_> grrr s/of/or
<\sh> who is working on raphinks itchtux?
<Tonio_> \sh: you have a launchpad group, lemme find it
<Riddell> I think you have the wrong spelling there though :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: french -> english :) "there is a launchpad group"
<Tonio_> Riddell: just woke up, that explains, time for my brain to come to english and that's okay
<Riddell> no, I mean itchtux is a great name for a distro but not the right one
<Tonio_> ichthux
<\sh> what is the meaning of ichthux? ,-)
<Riddell> it's the greek word for fish I think
<Jucato> yep
<Tonio_> \sh: you have the list of people there : https://launchpad.net/people/ichthux-dev
<Jucato> but not the exact word/spelling
<Riddell> as in fishing for men, as Jesus was said to do
<\sh> I need it for the church of my GF I want to promote Ubuntu to them...and having some christianity touch it's much better for me to promote linux
<Riddell> Jucato: well the exact spelling will be in the Greek alphabet
<Jucato> heh.. I meant the -ux part. iirc it's something like icthyus.... I forgot...
<Tonio_> Jucato, Riddell: all is explained on the http://www.ichthux.com page
<\sh> cool...that's what I needed
<\sh> thx raphink and all the others ;)
<raphink> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking in merging kwin-style-crystal, but that's a pure mess....
<\sh> hey raphink :) how are you? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package structure has changed a lot, and now includes dapper and edgy stuff as styles, but the edgy is invalid....
<raphink> good :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: fdoving has done a sync request
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I wanna patch everything, that'll be a pure mess, especially when the patch includes a lot of binary stuff...
<Riddell> what's invalid about it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the edgy theme in the tarball is the dapper one
<Riddell> ug
<Tonio_> so we have to correct this, and create a full edgy branch in it
<raphink> how are you \sh?
<Riddell> Tonio_: are there any other changes?  any disadvantage to just keeping the package we have?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should sync this otherwise we'll loose all the graphics done by kwwii
<\sh> raphink: great a light cold..but ok...and I want to promote ichthux to this community: http://www.cgk-online.de/index.php?id=2100&L=1
<raphink> nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issues keeping the package we have, except that people cannot choose the theme they want
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get it finished and all the patched fixed upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: but here is my plan :
<raphink> \sh: did you talk about it with zerlinna?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll create a new tarball and try to get it released upstream, so that we can merge without 2 bigs binary patches
<Riddell> Tonio_: should I cancel the sync request then?
<raphink> I think she introduced it to various christian communities in Germany and Switzerland
<Tonio_> and I'll just have to maintain the edgy branch
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you mean by maintain the edgy branch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, probably, I'll get the tarball fixed first, and wait for a release to do a simple new package
<Tonio_> Riddell: I mean the feisty, sorry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I don't want a crappy patch for edgy theme on feisty in fact, so getting the tarball fixed upstream is really easier
<cmvo> ll
<Tonio_> because patches with binariy datas are a pain to maintain........
<Riddell> yes
<cmvo> Hi! Sorry, wrong window :-)
<\sh> raphink: nope...but I'll do :)
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> she has transalted the icththux website into german, too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll contact upstream today, with a new tarball and let you know
<Tonio_> Riddell: but you should cancel the sync request first, I'll handle the stuff to get it clean in feisty
<Riddell> done
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> raphink: hey ;
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: need a motu to advocate jabbin once more for upload :)
<raphink> hmm not right now
<Tonio_> raphink: any chance you can help me ?
<raphink> can you remind me of it later?
<raphink> I'm a bit busy now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> raphink: I asked on ubuntu-motu but "je me suis pris un putain de vent !"
<raphink> ouh l
<Tonio_> genre mistral des mauvais jours :)
<raphink> j'ai surestim la taille d'un miroir Debian complet
<raphink> d'un facteur 10 environ
<Tonio_> lol
<Tonio_> combien de gigas ?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> l je suis  55GB et c'est pas fini
<Tonio_> lol
<raphink> mais j'avais compt dans les 200 plutt
<raphink> enfin bon
<raphink> au moins j'ai de la place
<raphink> j'ai rserv 550GB de paquets :)
<Tonio_> ho, fyi all, I am proud to annouce I and my gf are getting married in June 2008 ;)
<raphink> really :)
<raphink> congrats :)
<raphink> I just got engaged too :)
<Tonio_> I know it is /mylife but I wanna say it :)
<raphink> last friday :)
<Tonio_> raphink: hehe, great !
<Riddell> raphink: ooh!
* raphink hugs Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> raphink: when are you getting married ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Congrats to Raphink and Tonio | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<raphink> no idea yet really
<raphink> probably around april or may
<Riddell> have a double wedding!
<Tonio_> this year ?
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> isn't that too late to find a place ?
<raphink> hmmm I don' tknow
<raphink> a place for what?
<raphink> lol
<Tonio_> if you want a great place, it is just about 1 year before the date.........
<Tonio_> bah une salle pour faire la fte !
<raphink> bah
<Tonio_> that's why it'll be in 2008 for us
<raphink> on peut aller chez ma grand mre  la campagne :)
<Tonio_> dans ce cas ;)
<raphink> l o mes parents se sont maris
<raphink> :)
<raphink> 2hectares de terrain
<raphink> de la place pour accueillir pas mal de monde
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> cool ;)
<raphink> et 3 maisons  moins de 500m
<raphink> enfin bon on verra
<raphink> je ne me fais pas de soucis pour ce genre de choses
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> tu fais civil et religieux le meme jour ou tu separes les trucs ?
<Tonio_> genre civil vite fait et religieux apres
<Tonio_> ?
<raphink> je ne sais pas encore
<raphink> on aimerais bien faire le mme jour
<Tonio_> pour moi ce sera juste civil, donc ce sera ca la grosse fte
<raphink> mais vu qu'on est de deux pays diffrents sparer a pourrait aider
<Tonio_> bah le bleme c que le meme jour c la course a organiser
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> c pour a que je serai toi, je ferai le civil d'abord, bacl et vite fait, car ca tu t'en fous
<raphink> ce qui compte pour nous c'est le mariage religieux
<Tonio_> et tu fais un vrai marriage religieux apres
<raphink> pour nous le marige civil n'est qu'une formalit administrative
<Tonio_> bah voui logique
<Tonio_> donc te fais pas chier a faire ca le meme jour
<raphink> oui
<raphink> enfin surtout
<raphink> a permettrait de faire le mariage civil en hollande
<raphink> et le mariage religieux en france
<Tonio_> vi
<raphink> enfin on verra
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<raphink> bon je re
<Tonio_> oki ++
<Riddell> fdoving: I uploaded your adept fix
<Riddell> but there's a whole chain of dependencies there that needs various things done
<Riddell> libapt-pkg-dev (build failure on i386, mvo fixing) -> libboost-dev (needs merge/sync, requested) -> libwibble-dev (main inclusion report pending review) -> libtagcoll2-dev (not synced from debian for some reason, requested, needs promoted to main, renamed libtagcoll) -> libept-dev (in NEW, needs promoted to main, renamed lib libapt-front) -> debtags (new version, needs merged with Debian) -> adept (fix from fdoving)
<Riddell> Tonio_: watch that Lure uploaded 4:3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11, if you're doing kdebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did the upload, including Lure's changelog
<Tonio_> Riddell: Lure doesn't have upload rights afaik :)
<Riddell> oh, that makes sense then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm going to test opensuse 10.2 today to compare the "bugs" their 3.5.5 has
<Tonio_> Riddell: maube we can find a fix for kwallet or kdesktop partially in english
<Tonio_> that kwallet issue drives me nuts........ george staikos doesn't care at all...
<Tonio_> I'd like to test a usb key too to see if they have the unmount dialog
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm updating tellico fyi
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: thanks for kdebase upload (whoever did it ;-))
<Tonio_> Lure: you're welcome :)
<Lure> Riddell: I have thought that ubiquity copies whole CD as is on disk - does this mean if we change file in k-d-s, that this will be copied too (or does it copy FS in pristine state)?
<Lure> Riddell: talking about casper patch for disableSuspend on Live CD
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, why does kmplayer-base depend on libgstreamer? I thought that we do not use gstreamer in Kubuntu
<Tonio_> does it ?
<Tonio_> Lure: well it is built with gstreamer support yes
<Tonio_> Lure: that's better if people want to switch
<Lure> Tonio_: can we switch to xine-only?
<Tonio_> Lure: hum...
<Tonio_> Lure: what would be the benefit ?
<Tonio_> free space on the cd ? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: less shit on the CD?
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe okay :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll have a look
<Tonio_> but in that case I have to patch the whole sources of gstreamer menus and entries.......
<Tonio_> hard to maintain
<Lure> Tonio_: I was just suprised to see gstreamer - maybe Riddell has good reason to keep it...
<Tonio_> Lure: well I don't think riddell ever touched that package in fact
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that gstreamer entries and menus are stricktly hardcoded, so I'll have to perform an heavy patch to get it to xine-only
<Tonio_> Lure: but I'll do it, that better for multimedia simplification spec in any case
<Lure> Tonio_: don't bother then.... Rather get rid of kmplayer completely ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd like too, but can you fix kaffeine then ? ;)
* gnomefreak likes the xine only idea saves space and less crap to install to get things to work right :)
<Lure> Tonio_: just for firefox ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: kaffeine crashes konqueror everytime it is launched
<Tonio_> but is stable in firefox..... shame
* gnomefreak worries about konqueror upstream people :(
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: bah they don't want to fix it, cause the issue is due to konqueror according to them
<Tonio_> well technically the issue is in xine structure
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i noticed they dont seem they want to confirm it either let alone fix it
<Tonio_> there is a good workarround that kmplayer upstream uses, but the kaffeine people don't want to go that way
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: if I could get ridd of kmplayer, I would do it immediately
<gnomefreak> why cant we?
<gnomefreak> use mplayer instead
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: this is a huuuuuuuuuuuudge change to kaffeine to perform
<gnomefreak> oh
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: mplayer -> multiverse
<Tonio_> and kaffeine isn't mplayer compatible
<Tonio_> kaffeine with gstreamer is stable
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<Tonio_> that could be a solution
<Tonio_> but the issue is that amarok support for gstreamer is unmaintained :)
<gnomefreak> so just the xine is crashing konq?
<Tonio_> that's shit mess isn't it ? ;)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> amarok works great in xine :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes too :)
<Tonio_> there is no ideal solution in fact
<gnomefreak> i only use gstreamer to rip cds
<Tonio_> the only solution in my mind would be to fix kaffeine to work the way kmplayer does
<gnomefreak> i guess there isnt a kmplayer-xine and kmplayer?
<Tonio_> nope it is the same binary for all engines
<gnomefreak> even your solution is a huge change
<Tonio_> yes
<gnomefreak> and its still upstream afaik
<gnomefreak> good luck ;)
<Tonio_> well if amarok support for gstreamer would be good, we could switch to gstreamer completly
<gnomefreak> yuck
<gnomefreak> too many different packages with gstreamer
<Tonio_> yes, that's another issue I agree......
<gnomefreak> as it is you nee d1-3 packages for xine to work on most things
<Tonio_> but metapackages are your friends :)
<gnomefreak> maybe 10 gstreamers
<Tonio_> http://www.google.fr/search?q=kaffeine+xinitthreads&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<gnomefreak> ok good point if you can wrap them up in meta that would be great. only thing i am aware of with xine is the lack of w32 files but i say screw w32 :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: if you want to investigate on the kaffeine issue, in case there is a fix, feel free ;)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: ill look at it
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I did without success
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a potential fix for kaffeine in fact, but that requires to patch konqueror and remove xinitthreads
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't what the consequences can be........
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd be interested to test this
<Tonio_> let's go !
<gnomefreak> kmplayer anything like mplayer on what it provides codecs wise?
<gnomefreak> like mplayer out of box player most anything including w32codecs
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9802&forummode=2&forumpage=11&forumexplevel=0&forumthread=108006
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: read this, everything is explained
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: nope, kmplayer isn't a mplayer frontend, so it doesn't provide any codecs
<gnomefreak> k
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: there trick used by kmplayer upstream is explained there
<gnomefreak> i sees it
<gnomefreak> see*
<gnomefreak> only thing that jumps out at me is the XinitThreads removal
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: well technically, the fix would be to let konqueror call xinitthreads
<Tonio_> I'll try a patch today eventually
<gnomefreak> since we are not real far into feisty i say lets try it or atleast do it put it in a side repo and some of us can test?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I'll put that on my repo
<gnomefreak> k sounds good
<gnomefreak> there was something i was gonna do and now i cant remmeber :(
<gnomefreak> oh yeah konqueror
<Riddell> Tonio_: why no gstreamer support in kmplayer?
<Tonio_> Riddell: reduce size on the cd....
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause this gives gstreamer deps on kmplayer-base that we ship
<Riddell> no way to split it out into a separate package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, unfortunately
<Tonio_> it is already splitted in fact, but the gstreamer support is on the binary itself
<Riddell> tsk
<Tonio_> ? in english please ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to investigate a bit more later, I'm just trying to fix konqueror to initialize xinitthreads first :)
<mhb> do you know if there's a good (KDE) tool for setting the touchpad mouse up?
<Tonio_> mhb: ksynaptics ?
<Tonio_> mhb: not very friendly to use, but works
<mhb> thanks, I'm gonna try that out
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: while your in there can you fix KHTML ;
<gnomefreak> )
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: no ;) by far too complicated for me
* gnomefreak thinks screw upstream ;)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<mhb> since Feisty should improve hardware support for laptops, can't we somehow get that tool (or a modification) in default install?
<Tonio_> mhb: I already asked about....
<Tonio_> mhb: can be discussed as long as it doesn't autostart
<mhb> I manage (or know people who do) a number of laptops and most of them have problems with their touchpad not working properly
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ? did you change your mind concerning ksynaptics since the uds ? ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: can you autodetect a synaptics-like mouse?
<Tonio_> mhb: hum, not sure
<Tonio_> mhb: in that case there is a way to launch it only in that case, good point
<mhb> Tonio_: actually it would be sufficient for me if it were accessible through systemsettings/Keyboard& Mouse
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have no touchpad, I don't care :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: trackpoint ? ;)
<mhb> but out-of-the-box is kinda the ubuntu way
<Tonio_> mhb: I agree, completly
<Tonio_> mhb: we can discuss that in the meeting toonight
<Tonio_> mhb: want to add to it the wikipage ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll add it
<Tonio_> mhb: great ! you'll have my support on that point
<Tonio_> I'll eventually fix the package to remove the autolaunch thing
* Tonio_ hopes the xinitthreads patch for konq will work.... get rid of kmplayer would be veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cool
<mhb_> Tonio_: agenda point added
<Riddell> Czessi: seen the thread on kubuntu-users?  "Where to get key A714EB87D1B1F415?"
<Czessi> Riddell: yes, I have seen
<Tonio_> mhb_: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: just patched kdebase with xinittread, will let you know about
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about those kpdf complains ? do we really evilly patch it ?
<Riddell> yes, we do
<Riddell> but it's less evil than copies of xpdf (at least from our point of view)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, may I work on that today eventually ?
<Riddell> of course
<Tonio_> okay thanks
<Riddell> seele: dialogue titles.  "Not Root User" or "You are not root"?  where main text is "Please run this software with administrative rights."
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho talking about that, I discussed with mornfall concerning adept and the debconf variable initialisation
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like an issue with kdesu in fact, since the code is already there
<Tonio_> sudo adept-manager works, while kdesu doesn't
<Riddell> I can well believe that
<Tonio_> dunno what causes this issue... lack of xsession maybe ?
<Riddell> kdesu probably deliberately clears the environment variables just to be difficult
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I can make a launch script that xhost+ && kdesu adept-manager
<Tonio_> but that really nasty ;)
<Riddell> I do hope you're joking :)
<Tonio_> lol :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think the problem isn't that it clears the variables
<Tonio_> I think the problem is that it fails since there is no X session launched as root, something like this
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is why xhost+ resolves the issue...
<Riddell> it's because the xauthority stuff isn't passed through
<Tonio_> maybe I'm not very clear.... damned limited english :)
<Tonio_> okay, that's clear indeed ;)
<Tonio_> wow, the kpdf patch is hudge indeed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's the problem with xpdf ?
<Riddell> it has a million security holes, when we had 3 different copies of it in the archive (all different versions) it took ages to do the security updates each time
<Riddell> koffice still has a copy in it
<mhb> Lure: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: and isn't upstream interested in getting those patches in so that they can be correctly maintained ?
<Riddell> no, upstream wanted to use xpdf
<Riddell> that's changed for kde 4
<Tonio_> okay great
<Tonio_> I'll try to fix the print preview issue
<Riddell> good luck, I don't know where you'd start on that
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah.... I never know how to start on something :) sometimes I find, sometimes not
<Tonio_> I've been able to fix the konqueror menus issuing... sometimes chance helps :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone 2 in the archives and works, fyi
<Riddell> ooh
* Tonio_ reloading kde to test the xinit fix
<mhb> Tonio_: seen Lure's comment on Agenda?
<nixternal> Tonio_: cool with the tellico :)
<Lure> mhb: pong (but not much time)
<mhb> Lure: actually I talked with Tonio_ before I posted my Agenda point
<Lure> mhb: ok, fine lets discuss in the evening - spec otherwise describes what was conclusion on UDS in Mt View
<seele> Riddell: why not "Log in as administrator"?  That is the purpose of the dialog, or am I thinking of the wrong thing?
<mhb> Lure: I'll read it and maybe rephrase the question
<Tonio_> crash......... not good !
<Riddell> seele: it's to tell you to run the application as root, not to log in as root (I'm still on language selector here)
<Riddell> seele: my question was more if dialogue titles should be sentences (in sentence case with full stops) or titles (in title case)
<seele> ah, title case IIRC
<seele> there could be special cases, if you find one let me know so i can add a guideline ;P
<Riddell> nothing special, just the gnome UI does it wrongly which confused me
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> Tonio_: so what needs to be discussed today?
<mhb> Tonio_: about ksynaptics
<mhb> Tonio_: if I understand correctly you made some discussions at uds - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyLaptop
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> mhb: we needs to debate once and for all if we ant it
<mhb> Tonio_: can you rephrase my agenda point so that it's clear what is to be discussed? thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ! the kaffeine guys are working on a solution to the konqueror crash ;)
<Tonio_> yes, the problem comes from xlib pseudo-multithreading.
<Tonio_>  We are working on a xcb solution.
<Tonio_> message from upstream :)
<Riddell> nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope it'll be released before feisty is out
<fdoving> Riddell: about that hal issue, is there a bugreport? any idea what needs to be done?
<fdoving> Riddell: I'll look at it if you point me to some info. I can also start poking people about the adept stuff if you want me to.
<Riddell> fdoving: it's a couple of scripts that needs to be installed, I think it's just adding them into a .install file
<Riddell> fdoving: the kde 3.5.5 archive already has the modified hal, but it's overridden by the update to dapper-updates
<Riddell> fdoving: was it you who was talking about it the other day?
<fdoving> no, allee had the problem in dapper.
<fdoving> I wasn't part of that discussion..
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> my mistake
<fdoving> .. i can still fix it if the fix is known.
<Riddell> work out what I changed in the hal in the kde-355 archive for dapper
<Riddell> and do the same to the version now in dapper-updates
<fdoving> roger.
<fdoving> I'll look at it later today.. dinner first.
<fdoving> About the adept work. if you can somehow make a list of what you've done (bug numbers for requests etc.) i can take over that job if you want me to.
<Riddell> fdoving: what adept work?
<Riddell> oh, the packages
<fdoving> Riddell: the list you mentioned..
<fdoving> some promotion to main.. etc. I can make the requests and poke you to confirm them etc. freeing your precious time to work on other fancy stuff.
<Riddell> it's all blocking on other people at the moment
<fdoving> ok.
<Riddell> libapt-pkg-dev needs mvo to fix, libboost-dev need ubuntu-archive, libwibble-dev needs pitti to main review, libtagcoll2-dev needs ubuntu-archive for sync, libept-dev needs ubuntu-archive for NEW
<fdoving> ok. so the requests are done, we're just waiting.
<Riddell> yep
<fdoving> ok. I'll have to go.. dinner. back later. see you.
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: should we drop default/share/config/kcmlaptoprc from k-d-s as we do not ship it anymore? or does it make sense to lave it for users that will install klaptop?
<Riddell> Lure: I don't think it does any harm to keep it, people still install klaptopdaemon
<Tonio_> Lure: in some case
<Tonio_> Lure: there is a few settings even for non-installed apps, like knemo
<Tonio_> I do ship the config in case people want to use them
<Lure> Riddell: ok, but we can remove changing in from casper as we do not have it in desktop CD, right?
<Lure> s/in/it/
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-8079411349144989883
<Tonio_> LOL
<Tonio_> japanese are completly crazy :)
<Lure> Riddell: I have sent Mithrandir an e-mail with casper patch (you were on Cc)
<zorglu_> q. i would like to link a programm with glibc in static under ubuntu, is there a package to get gnu libc in static ? (aka without the nss kludge)
<Riddell> libc6-dev: /usr/lib/libc.a
<Riddell> what nss kludge?
<Lure> Riddell: why "congrats to Raphink and Tonio"?
<Riddell> Lure: they're getting married
<zorglu_> Riddell: when you link in static with this libc.a you got the nss (name service switch from /etc/nsswitch.conf) which it is not linked statically
<zorglu_> Riddell: so the exe produced is not static and still requires the same glibc version to exist on the system you run
<Lure> Tonio_, raphink: congrats! ^^^ ;-)
<raphink> thanks Lure :)
<raphink> Lure: just so you don't wonder longer, we're not getting married to one another though :p
<raphink> we'll each have our own wives ;)
<Lure> raphink: lol
<zorglu_>  /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.a(gutils.o): In function `g_get_any_init_do': warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking <- Riddell the static linking produces this kind of message to warn you about it
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe thanks :)
<seaLne> raphink: "we'll each have our own wives"? plural?
<raphink> yes one for me, thanks :)
<seaLne> but you aren't having more than one each then? :)
<raphink> no
<raphink> one each
<raphink> :)
<zorglu_> Riddell: about this subject, http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Configuring-and-compiling.html search for --enable-static-nss
<zorglu_> Riddell: ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I added an agenda point to discuss about kickoff
<Tonio_> I saw it on suse and I must say I would really love the same
<Tonio_> especially since kde4 could be based on that
<mhb> Tonio_: do you have a screenshot?
<Tonio_> mhb sure !
<Tonio_> mhb: http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=47224&file1=47224-1.png&file2=47224-2.jpg&file3=&name=openSUSE
<Tonio_> I pretty much like it
<Tonio_> it looks like modern and as interesting usability things
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<mhb> Tonio_: looks interesting
<allee> Tonio_: pong!
<mhb> Tonio_: has someone packaged it yet?
<zorglu_> q. is there a channel for people coding on kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> mhb: diserves a try in my opinion :)
<Tonio_> mhb: nope
<Tonio_> allee: is the kde-extra team planning on packaging kipi-plugins beta or do you wait for stable version ?
<Tonio_> I can work on that and upload to alioth if needed
<zorglu_> hehe uneasy to get an answer here :)
<allee> Tonio_: Mhmm, I had a try some longer time ago and edgy (at that time) missed some pkgs.  Maybe this has changed not sure.
<Tonio_> allee: okay so I'll probably wait for debian and sync....
<Tonio_> no need to waste time on this :)
<allee> Tonio_: I'll have a lock at kipi-pluigns again
<allee> Tonio_: yes :)
<Tonio_> allee: just testing digikam 9 -> kickass !
<allee> Tonio_: oh, you have already exiv2 0.12 pkg version?
<Tonio_> allee: nope, I'm playing with opensuse and an rpm package on another machine :)
<Tonio_> allee: is latest exiv2 required for digikam9 ?
<allee> Tonio_: heh,heh.   FWIW it seems to turn out that exiv2 0.10 in edgy has quite some bugs that lead to crashes :(
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  due to 0.10 bugs
<Tonio_> afaics, it is already in debian, which only has exiv2 0.10 right ?
<allee> 0.11 -> 0.12 is mainly localication extention
<Tonio_> allee: yes but that doesn't seem to be a big issue since debian unstable already has digikam 9 and exiv2 0.10
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  We, well mark asked debian rm for an exception to get 0.12 into etch.  Hopefully we see a 0.12 tonight in experimental
<Tonio_> should be working, at least building :)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll test 0.12 ans eventually upload it to ubuntu
<allee> Tonio_: I've build pkgs last night you get  a pkgs with an empty /usr/bin/ :)
<Tonio_> allee: digikam packages ?
<allee> Tonio_: no exiv2 0.12
<Tonio_> ah.... Ill have a look
<Tonio_> let's test right now
<allee> Tonio_: 0.9 rc1 and exiv2 had severa crashes reported on ml and b.k.o
<Tonio_> allee: okay probably due to exiv2 if my undersanding is correct
<allee> Tonio_: alioth kde-extras has a ready debian dir assumed that exiv2 0.12 is available
<allee> Tonio_: yes, exiv2 is blamed.  Digikam FAQ has an entry about this already
<allee> Tonio_: ah, I have not merged you digikam/showfoto split to debian 'cause etch is too near for such games with NEW queue
<toma> digikam is constantly depending on the latest and greatest, bad thing imho...
<Tonio_> allee: building exiv 0.12, we'll see what happens
* allee nods  but Gilles hacks exiv2 now too.
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
<allee> ^^ and that's an enhancement,
<Tonio_> allee: who is Gilles ?
<allee> usually he does it in digikam when a feature is missing
<toma> allee: i dont think it is wise to release like this
<allee> Tonio_: Gilles is the lead developer of digikam
<Tonio_> allee: okay, well my point is just testing and eventually upload, if Gilles has patches, let me know :)
<allee> toma: well, kipi-plugin, digikam and exiv2 all try to have something stable until christmas.
<toma> allee: that's not possible
<allee> Tonio_: usually I would agree, but the RAW handling is currently such a moving field, that means using 3 month old version implies 50 % less RAW support
<toma> reading exif info is not core functionality of digikam
<toma> libkexif was tested properly in that area
<Tonio_> allee: I assume that was for toma right ?
<allee> toma: libkexif is no longer necessary.  and exif doesnot support RAW files
<allee> Tonio_: sorry right  t<tab> error
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
<Tonio_> allee: I hope you'll be there toonight in the meeting to talk about you know what :)
<toma> now you depend on a not so tested lib which has no i18n
<allee> Tonio_: yes, and I'll have to leave soon to be back at home in time
<allee> toma: 0.12 added i18n
<toma> allee: which langs are incluyded?
<toma> french probably?
<allee> toma: have not looked yet.  But fr is and de.  Didn't Gilles even ping on kde-i18n for translation (because all kipi apps benevit)
<allee> toma: yes, gilles translated to fr while they added i18n support
<toma> its not in kde svn
* toma shuts up
<allee> toma: yeah, I remember an url to another repo
* allee too
<toma> ;-)
<toma> i dont blame you, only gilles
<Tonio_> allee: -rwxr-xr-x root/root    153636 2006-12-07 18:57 ./usr/bin/exiv2
<Tonio_> allee: 0.12 build correctly here
<Tonio_> allee: I'm uploading to ubuntu. Are you interested in the source package for debian ?
<allee> Tonio_: the debian maintainer told us he has something ready.  But has not upload yet, so sources are well come to build rc2 on dapper/edgy ;)
<Tonio_> allee: we will probably not provide any backport
<allee> Tonio_: I'll do it in my repo
<Tonio_> allee: ah okay
<Tonio_> allee: btw, I have just finished the packages on my own, and since we are modifying digikam (we split showfoto) I'll probably upload them as this
<Tonio_> allee: what I've done is sync the packaging with debian rc1 packages
<Tonio_> allee: I'll resync with stable release too
<allee> k np.  I'll start to pester you about alioth when I've found time where the buildserver.net expect the kubuntu branch for autobuilding ;)
<Tonio_> allee: you mean ?
<Tonio_> allee: concerning alioth here is the point :
<Tonio_> I sync my packages with debian as much as I can, but lots (not to say all...) debian maintainers simply ignore the ubuntu packages
<Tonio_> and since the kubuntu packaging team is really little compared to debian, I don't want to waste time doing everything twice...
<Tonio_> so if I do important changes or packaging fixes, I ping the debian maintainer
<Tonio_> but managing kubuntu packaging + alioth is a lot more work...
<Tonio_> and since debian doesn't do any effort......
<Tonio_> how many packages were in ubuntu before debian ? lots ot them
<Tonio_> and the debian maintainers repackaged everything from scratch everytime..... that's stupid but well....
<toma> Tonio_: thats a disapointing point of view
<Tonio_> toma: I agree, and I understand, but well...
<toma> i will not start to against it, it will take me ages
<allee> Tonio_: well, goal (mine) is that 'you' just so a svn co/ci debian/  of a kubuntu branch below pkg-kdeextra.
<allee> ... if the debian pkgs is in already in pkg-kdeextras
<toma> so you do ubuntu and i will copy your work to debian. everyone happy.
<Tonio_> allee: yeah I should do that a bit more
<allee> Tonio_: I also don't do more.
<Tonio_> toma: hum that's not exactly my opinion
* allee can't remeber when was the last time he build a pkg on a debian system
<Tonio_> hehe, looks like toma didn't appreciate... :)
<allee> :)
<allee> Tonio_: I've to leave otherwise I will be too late at home for the meeting.
<allee> cu
<Tonio_> cu ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what time is the meeting ?
<mhb> in 2 hours, AFAIK
<ryanakca> Riddell: my school will take PGP signatures (at least thats what I was told today)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: your on feisty right?
<gnomefreak> oh wait you dont use gnome do you
<Jucato> nope :)
<Jucato> and my feisty is on vmware only
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade is being a <insert bad word here>
<mhb> gnomefreak: you tested dist-upgrade to feisty?
<gnomefreak> mhb: no been there done that
<gnomefreak> mhb: dist-upgrade is broken in feisty ;)
<Jucato> I'm finding my own little weirdness... the Live CD (and hence the installed system) seems to have a lot of stuff in Lost & Found...
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade isnt handling held back pakcages at all
<gnomefreak> waiting for mvo to answer me
<mhb> I hope I can assemble enought volunteers in -testers so that we can begin testing and reporting bugs about dist-upgrade to Feisty quite early
<mhb> I guess after the ImportFreeze
<Lure> Jucato: same here, and also Settings -> Peripherals -> OBEX
<Riddell> Jucato: I know, not sure why
<Jucato> oh good. I thought I messed something up... :)
<gnomefreak> mhb: so far my 3 times there were no problems
<gnomefreak> maybe 4
<mhb> gnomefreak: that's good to hear
<mhb> gnomefreak: but intensive testing will make it even more flawless :o)
<gnomefreak> mhb: agreed ill be doing it again in the next week or so
* Jucato wonders if "intensive testing" could be done on vmware...
<mhb> I guess yes and no
<mhb> you can test different install CDs there, for instance
<mhb> but it's always better to test it on the real hardware later on
<Jucato> yeah, I guess so...
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting time, in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm there
<mhb> Tonio_: can you do a screenshot of ksynaptics btw?
<mhb> Tonio_: in English possibly
<Tonio_> mhb: I don't havea laptop here :)
<mhb> Tonio_: aww
<Tonio_> mhb: but we'll discuss this right now
<mhb> Tonio_: exactly
<lotusleaf> allee: I don't want to derail the Kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting, but is it safe to say that kdar is DOA for feisty?
<allee> lotusleaf: better say it after the meeting here.  I'll try to make a point at the end of the meeting about backports of broken stuff in edgy
<lotusleaf> allee: hi =) thank you very much, and thanks for your attention to this particular bug =)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-08
<lotusleaf> yay, a kubuntu universe team @ launchpad? :)
<lotusleaf> yes, thank you allee :)
<allee> lotusleaf: well, that just first step to get a bit of an overview ;)  Your welcome as the first kubuntu-universe-member ;)
<lotusleaf> allee: oh? am I already a member? sweet! thank you, & thank you for bringing this up at the meeting
<allee> no, but I will do it, promised :)
<lotusleaf> (:
<allee> lotusleaf: first I need some sleep
<Riddell> someone called tonio just subscribed to kubuntu-bugs
<lotusleaf> allee: ha! nn
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: took him long enough :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu Universe..new one I take it
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh you saw me ;)
<Tonio_> hehe shame on me :) I receive lots of bugs via launchpad but yeah I completly forgot to subscribe to this ;)
<Tonio_> I wanted to do it silently, hidden......
* Tonio_ eats and does ksynaptics toonight
<nixternal> heh, i must have subscribed a long time ago
<nixternal> yay Tonio_ because I am buying a new laptop soon with a synaptics touch pad, as I don't like the erasers
<Tonio_> nixternal: well in fact I was comfortable using launchpad to receive all bugs, but yeah the ML is probably better :)
<nixternal> ya, with the ML you won't miss a K bug for sure
<Lure> [00:41]  <ailean> composite-by-default has been deferred? :(
<Lure> that is good for us, as we did not plan it anyway ;-)
<nixternal> \o/ YAY \o/
<nixternal> please, never do composite by default, I don't care how pretty it is. lets wait for the new Kwin
<Tonio_> nixternal: bah we don't want gtk deps anyway.....
<nixternal> another good point
<Tonio_> Riddell: where is the current page to modify on the wiki for next UWN ?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue24
<Riddell> hmm
<Tonio_> great thanks
<nixternal> ya, they edit it in gobby, so Tonio_ contact Burgundavia or Burgwork and provide him some info if need be
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's being edited just now, you'll need to poke Burgwork toot sweet
<nixternal> toot sweet?
<nixternal> that is a new one
<Tonio_> Riddell, nixternal : okay thanks for the info
<Riddell> nixternal: it's french
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it ?
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> tout de suite :)
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to do it right now ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm talking to him if you want to snooze
<Tonio_> Riddell: not snoozing, I'm cooking :)
<Tonio_> I don't want it to burn in fact....
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah if you can do it, it would be nice..... mushrooms are hard not to get burned
<freeflying|away> moin all
<\sh> moins
<Riddell> Huahua, freeflying|away: when you first set up scim is there no way to get it working besides restarting X?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: need restart X after set up
<Riddell> freeflying|away: I'm adding support to language-selector for turning it on, I just feel dirty saying "you need to re-log in for this to take affect"
<allee> \sh: ping
<allee> \sh:  URL for your fai 3 dapper backport?
<Riddell> Tonio_, nixternal: either of you looked at merging gwenview?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you see with corey concerning the uwn ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that wasn't necessarily a request :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no but well I have time, so... I'm doing it right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: corey said it should go in next week's UWN since the one he was working on was for last week
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks, I'll look at adding the modifications
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you want to look at the translation issue at the same time see if you can work out what strings are in the upstream .pot (from gwenview-i18n) and are missing from ours
<Riddell> although it might be due to the .pot filename
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: how do you proceed on that point ?
<Tonio_> do you simply upload the pot file on rosetta ? I don't think we have that package
<Tonio_> ah.... we have it sorry ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I need to fix it generally for all extragear.po files, I think it'll need various packages changes and all the kde-i18n-xx packages changed
<Riddell> the filename in KDE SVN is different from the one that's actually needed, is the problem
<Riddell> (I think)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we can have issues since we have gwenview-i18n 1.4.1 and gwenview 1.4.0 packages....
<Tonio_> can't that cause issues ?
<Tonio_> I'm not a specialist of translation things so....
<Riddell> yes, that's why you said you were about to merge gwenview 1.4.1 :)
<Riddell> someone just wrote https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KolabMailServer
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh !
<Tonio_> Riddell: gwenview now depends on exiv2 too.....
<Tonio_> the problem is afaik exiv is in universe...
<Riddell> oh rocking, quick, write a main inclusion review before Martin gets round to his batch of reviews
<Tonio_> configure: error: You are missing libexiv2, which is required to compile Gwenview
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, yes will do that today
<Riddell> but don't let it stop your merge and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: writing it right now
<allee> Riddell: Kolab? cool,  heh, but he chooses the openpkg way, not the debian pkgs
<Riddell> allee: are there any sane debian packages?
<allee> Riddell: they are not supported upstream of course, but it looks like the README.Debian file reaches some sort of perfection ;)
<Riddell> allee: where are they?
<Riddell> sebas: does that idle time detection need xscreensaver?
<allee> Riddell: alioht pkg-kolab AFAIR
<allee> yeah, pkg-kolab
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportExiv2
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it is okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's a library in exiv2, but you deleted the line about complying to library policy
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum true, yes, I'm adding it
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I've checked at approved libs approved by pitty, they don't include this too, this is why I didn't put that
<sebas> Riddell: Don't think so. It links against xss, however.
<Riddell> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: added
<Tonio_> sebas: hey ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: well he can see it himself, but it's always good for him to know you checked too
<Tonio_> sebas: did you get the modified icons in my guidance tarball ?
<sebas> Hey Tonio_
<sebas> Tonio_: Which tarball?
<sebas> I'm running guidance pre-svn all the time :>
<Tonio_> sebas: I released a svn snapshot in guidance feisty, including modified icons for powermanager
* allee wonder is exiv2 introduced slots of soname transition fun or if upstream get's sonames wrong
<Tonio_> sebas: want a tar file ?
<sebas> Tonio_: Sure, but I already have Ken's new icons ... what icons do you have modified?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gwenview built and uploaded
<Tonio_> sebas: 80% is missing, and there is another one causing an issue.... don't remember which one
<Tonio_> sebas: I'm sending you the icons so that you can check by yourself the changes I've done
<Tonio_> sebas: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/icons.tar.Gz
<Tonio_> sebas: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/icons.tar.gz
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<sebas> 404
<Tonio_> sebas: refresh :)
<Riddell> allee: what's wrong with it?
<sebas> got it.
<sebas> Tonio_: It's a mess, it contains old and new icons.
<Tonio_> sebas: hu ?
<sebas> Such as the directory in svn :/
<Tonio_> sebas: yes, but I only changed the icons that are currently used, as 80% was missing and there is another one I had to replace
<Tonio_> I never said I cleaned the thing ;)
<sebas> Well, the 'lying battery' (newer, more fine-grained) and the 'standing'
<sebas> Tonio_: I'll check so it works with svn and clean that one up then.
<sebas> Deal?
<Tonio_> sebas: sounds good
<Tonio_> battery-charged.png was wrong afaicr
<sebas> Ok, back to administrative KDE work then.
<sebas> Aye.
<Tonio_> I changed this one, and added new battery-charging-080.png and battery-discharging-080.png
<Tonio_> this is the changes I've done if my remembering is correct
<sebas> Thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have digikamimageplugins 0.9rc2 too but I wait for digikam to build before uploading
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't
<Tonio_> Riddell: why ?
<Riddell> no pointing blocking on archive administration
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay so I have to test the build locally before :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I noticed that when a package is in dependancy wait, it is very long even once the dep has built to come back to needs building state, that was my point
<Tonio_> Riddell: by "don't" you mean don't upload or don't wait ? ;)
* Tonio_ just woke up..... sorry
<Riddell> don't wait
<Riddell> upload digikam, upload digikamimageplugins with the necessary build-deps, wait for archive to sort itself out
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will do
* Tonio_ coffee time..... and get my nintendo wii at 1 pm :)
<Tonio_> I know I should be too old for this but well...... ^^
<allee> Riddell: well, a soname change usualy means that you have to adapt all apps using the lib. Otherwise you end up with with several version of the libs (and -dev pkgs too unless you accept to old deb can be rebuild)
<Riddell> allee: yes, why is there an soname change?
<allee> Riddell: not sure I had a quick look at the headers lot's of things have changed, but I don't know if they are part of the public interface.
<allee> Riddell: at least one enum change definitely break the API it it's part of the public interface, but it could have been writen differentliy to not affect API
<allee> Riddell: I'll ping Gilles, what really going on.
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question.... I have an issue with digikam, since a .h file required by digikamimageplugins is missing in the deb...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can fix this by forcing the installation in the .install file, works, but is dirty
<Tonio_> Riddell: have another idea ?
<Tonio_> I can do it via rules.... but I wonder what to change in the sources to get the .h file installed correctly...
<allee> Riddell: but so a soname modeled after pkg version looks wrong (maybe true for a yound lib with 0.* but conceptionally wrong)
<allee> Tonio_: really? digikamimageplugins rc2 build on edgy?  Which header is missing?
<allee> s/edgy?/edgy./
<Riddell> Tonio_: ask upstream why it isn't installed I guess
<Tonio_> allee: yes it builds, no issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as long as digikamimageplugins requires it, I assume it should be installed :)
<Tonio_> allee: the missing file is digikam_export.h
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe a packaging issue probably...
<Tonio_> I'm investigating
<pinheiro> moin
<allee> Tonio_: I assume so all /usr/include/*.h should be installed
<Tonio_> allee: they all are installed except this one.... this is what drives me nuts...
<Tonio_> allee: well I can force the installation via debian/rules, but I'd like to understand first why it isn't installed...
<allee> Tonio_: wait I've now 0.12 installed and can rebuild digikam ...
<Tonio_> allee: okay, tell me if you have /usr/include/kde/digikam/digikam_export.h
<Tonio_> this is the missing one
<allee> k
<Tonio_> allee: it looks like only the .h files under libs dir are installed....
<Tonio_> this one is under digikam folder, that may explain
<allee> might be but I wonder why I got digikamimageplugins compiled here?
<allee> lets see ...
<Tonio_> in a certain way that makes sense.... I wonder if that's not a debhelper trick
<Tonio_> allee: it compiled for you ?
<Tonio_> well it compiles here but just the mo files... digikam is ignored because of that issue
<Tonio_> allee: well in any case I can do that with a one line in debian/rules...
<allee> Tonio_: then do it.  I can later fix it upstream ..
<Tonio_> yes, that's my thinking actually
<allee> strange, should be installed Makefile.am has: include_HEADERS = digikam_export.h, ah it ends up in /usr/include/KDE3 not /usr/include/KDE3/digikam
<Tonio_> allee: ah ?
<allee> Tonio_: I'll check if  digikaminclude_HEADERS is the right thing
<allee> Tonio_: debian/tmp/usr/include/kde3 to be presise ;)
<Tonio_> allee: debian/tmp/usr/include/kde here
<Tonio_> allee: I install all of those files
<Tonio_> debian/tmp/usr/include/kde/digikam/*
<Tonio_> allee: it shouldn't be in kde/ afaik
<Riddell> the correct kde path isn't being passed to ./configure
<Tonio_> Riddell: is a .h file supposed to be in ......./kde/ ?
<allee>  debian/tmp/usr/include/kde/digikam/* is not  debian/tmp/usr/include/kde/* ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yes, but we should probably patch to install it under digikam instead....
<Tonio_> allee: works here
<Riddell> if it wants to, I don't see why not
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but well that's not very clean, especially if all other files are going under digikam/
<Riddell> it might not be a stable API
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you suggest changing the install file or patch for the installation directory ?
<Tonio_> I can do both
<Riddell> in which case it shouldn't be installed and digikamextrathings should probably have it own copy
<Riddell> well, it can still be installed I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, sure, but well.... the easy way is to fix the .install file, but the nice way would be to fix the file installation I guess...
<Riddell> don't change where it's installed to
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll do that way then and just fix the install file
<Riddell> do which way?
<Tonio_> Riddell: install /usr/include/kde/*
<Riddell> where does the extras thing #include it from?
<Tonio_> Riddell: both case work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just tested and it works if the file ends up in kde/ or kde/digikam/
<Tonio_> my first idea was to mv the file from kde/ to kde/digikam/ during the install part
<Tonio_> but as you don't think we should change the installation path... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the extra thing doesn't include it, but includes dimg.h which includes it
<Riddell> Tonio_: and what's the #include line in that?
<Tonio_> #include "digikam_export.h"
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I think changing the directory is better ;)
<Riddell> yes, I agree then
<allee> Tonio_: all version since 0.7.4 have digikam_export.h in /usr/include/kde3.  Not the digikam subdir.  So the digikam.install file needs fixing
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's do that way then :)
<Riddell> put it in /usr/include/kde3
<Tonio_> allee: ah ? okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is /usr/include/kde here
<Tonio_> not kde3
<Riddell> hmm, so it is
<Riddell> ok, put it in /usr/include/kde
<Tonio_> allee: okay I'll do that way, there might be a reason for this then.......
<allee> Tonio_: oh, right no 3
<Tonio_> allee: but that's not clean in my opinion ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I tend to agree.  But a clean fix can wait until rc3 or final
<Tonio_> allee: sure
<Tonio_> allee: well I'm rebuilding and reuploading digikam, and then once built I'll upload the plugins
<Tonio_> since building with the current version will produce empty deb
<Tonio_> sad that those plugins are so big, since they are really great !
<Tonio_> I'd like to have them on the cd
<Riddell> new kdebase is in -updates
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> ho I have to ping mdz concerning digikam on edgy..... nobody gave a look to my sru proposal
<Riddell> Tonio_: he's not doing SRU
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's cjwatson that's doing it in theory
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll ping him then
<allee> Tonio_: not sure if this distinction is possible and worth the work, but one could splitt into  digikamimaplugins -base and -extras
<Tonio_> allee: hum maybe yes, that's an idea... with a meta to provide everything, that can make sense
<Tonio_> I can't wait for the new kaffeine with the kpart fix...........
<Tonio_> allee: just read that yesterday, upstream is finally fixing the kpart crashing konqueror issue :)
<Tonio_> allee: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9802&forummode=2&forumpage=16&forumexplevel=99 third message
<Riddell> work of perfection http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-kcontrol.png
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/language-selector-kcontrol2.png
<raphink> nice
<raphink> Riddell: I wonder if this box could actually be presented the way keyboard layouts are
<raphink> maybe it would make it easier to use
<Riddell> which box?
<raphink> I mean the language-selector module
<Riddell> with tickboxes?
<raphink> no I mean
<Tonio_> Riddell: is clicking to "default" always putting english in the first place ?
<raphink> instead of having a single list of selected languages
<raphink> and a menu to add languages
<Tonio_> that's a very old kubuntu bug
<raphink> to have it the way the keyboard layout selector is
<Tonio_> maybe a kde one
<raphink> as in
<raphink> two colomns
<Riddell> Tonio_: C is US English yes
<raphink> one for the available languages
<raphink> the other for the selected ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh..... I'd like to see that fixed for feisty....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I checked once and I think this is hardcoded stuff...
<raphink> yes it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yeah, the idea is pretty great
<raphink> I remember taht
<Tonio_> raphink: yeah we checked together
<raphink> yep
<Tonio_> is it hard to read tne env variables ? :)
<raphink> not to mention the fact that you get only US listed when yo ufirst open the module
<raphink> even if your system is not in English
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I forgot that about ksynaptics..... to let it work you have to manually touch xorg.conf to activate shared memory...
<Tonio_> Shared Memory is not accessible.
<Tonio_> Please add the option 'SHMConfig ''on''' into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, that's evil
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is
<Tonio_> no way to include that in main then......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will probably just patch the desktop file to come in systemsettings and that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: well no security issue as long as it is optional and requires the user to do it, but that'll give a bunch of complains if we provide this
<Tonio_> and the point is that we cannot, of course, automate this xorg.conf change....
<Tonio_> sh**
<Riddell> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about a script that would ask user "do you want to activate this ?"
<Tonio_> as long as it is not automatic....
<Riddell> risky
<Riddell> couldn't go in main anyway
<Tonio_> hum, forget this, hard to do and dangerous....
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm just fixing the package for systemsettings and that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing we should do is listing and fixing all packages that provide a kcm module
<Tonio_> since they don't appear in systemsettings by default
<Riddell> well system settings should merge them in by default
<Riddell> it's system settings that needs fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, well the problem is that we have splitted catgories compares to kcontrol
<Tonio_> but we should use kcontrol categories as much as we can I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can do that, I'll fix systemsettings then
<Tonio_> that will replace ksynaptics stuff then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but just to be sure : how do we want to hide things in systemsettings if we use the kcontrol categories ?
<Tonio_> we need to provide all the desktop files with a NoDisplay=true tag then no ?
<Tonio_> I think that's because we hide things that we used different tags
<Riddell> they can be hidden in the /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu file
<Riddell> use <Exclude></Exclude> or something
<Riddell> certinaly don't edit the .desktop files, that'll hide them in KControl too
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, so in fact we have to go back to the way it worked before :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: any idea why it was changed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should ask Sime
<Tonio_> he did this
<Riddell> but we do include categories <Category>X-KDE-systemsettings-administration</Category>  etc
<Riddell> why doesn't that let ksynaptics show up?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because the tag isn't the same :)
<Tonio_> X-KDE-systemsettings-administration <> X-KDE-administration
<Tonio_> that's why I suggested to patch the kcm modules in universe
<Tonio_> Riddell: the tags for systemsettings inclusion are now specific to systemsettings
<Riddell> so why do we change the category names?
<Riddell> that makes no sense to me, they wouldn't be used
* Riddell lunches
<Tonio_> Riddell: because according to Sime the idea was to display only what we want instead of hidding what we don't want
<Tonio_> I don't know why he did this but he did the change, I remember clearly discussing this with him....
<Tonio_> Riddell: good lunch :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping him and we'll fix this
<Tonio_> HU ? Reiser is in prison ??? omg....
<Tonio_> I just discovered that news....
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo
<bddebian> aaahh
<bddebian> :)
<Tonio_> hey bddebian
<nixternal> Riddell: you just one upped me with the Herd2 beginning ;)
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: see pitti in #ubuntu-devel
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not sure to understand what's soname issue you were talking about with allee... that's too "developer" thing for me ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you explain me a bit please ?
<Tonio_> that would help as I'm not very used to package libs :)
<Tonio_> or allee maybe ?
<ryanakca> why does libc6   have locales as a dependency and a suggests at the same time? wouldn't having it as a dependency kindof automaticly have it as a "suggests"?
<allee> Tonio_: I've to leave soon (christmas presents). so tersly:  soname are used by object loader to locate libs.  As soon (and only then) when the installation of a new lib will break apps linked agaist older version, develper, should change the soname.  Soname is usually  lib<namem>.so.<major>.  That allows to have several API/ABI revisions of a lib installed.
<Lure> Tonio_: in short, if API/ABI changes (different function return values/arguments), then soname (shared object name) should change as it will break all apps that link with it
<allee> Tonio_: as ABI/API breakage should not happen with each release it makes no sense to use tarball version in soname.  (usal is 1 2 3 4 )
<Tonio_> allee: okay makes sense now, thanks for the tip
<allee> Tonio_: exiv uses pkg version in soname, that raised some doubts ;)
<Tonio_> okay now it is clear :)
<allee> Tonio_: yound libs may break ABI with each release, nevertheless it's not good pratcive to  release-version == soname-major
<allee> bbl
<Tonio_> allee: seya
<Riddell> hmm, christmas presents
<Riddell> Tonio_: still planning to sort out the Meeting page and UWN?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I'm doing that toonight probably
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> not time before that.... unfortunately
<nixternal> anyone having issues with gnupg after the update?
<nixternal> nixternal@MasTequila:~$ gpg --list-keys
<nixternal> gpg: can't open `/home/nixternal/.gnupg/pubring.gpg'
<nixternal> gpg: keydb_search_first failed: file open error
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> fixed...stupid update chown the file root:root
<jjesse> quick question bug #70102 still exists in feisty hurd 1, in edgy it was reported against the package linux-source-2.6.17 should i change it to the current kernel in feisty?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70102 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Toshiba Satellite A70 always reports lid as closed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70102
<Riddell> jjesse: don't think it matters
<jjesse> should i just say that i'm still having the problem in feisty?
<Lure> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> add lshal like last time?
<Lure> Riddell: anything missing in SRU for /.hidden - bug 75017
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU request: remove /.hidden file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Lure> Riddell: where is the source repo for k-d-s to grab the diff and attach it?
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<Riddell> Lure: kdebase got in edgy-updates by the way, no complaints so far
<Riddell> Lure: launchpad.net/products/kubuntu-default-settings
<Lure> Riddell: bzr?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, click on Code and it'll give you the bzr branch
<Riddell> Lure: background on 75017 is good but if course it misses the debdiff
<Riddell> Lure: you should just do a debdiff against the k-d-s in edgy, not frombzr
<Lure> Riddell: that is what I plan to do - I am just looking for what Tonio_ did exactly to backport exactly the same change
<Lure> Riddell: ok, right - I can do debdiff edgy feisty....
<Riddell> Lure: but change the changelog entry for the distro (edgy-proposed) and version number -XubuntuX.1
<Lure> Riddell: will prepare it for review before attaching ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: since k-d-s does not have debian/patches, is it OK that debdiff changes orig.tar.gz directly?
<Riddell> Lure: since it's just a 1 line edit in the Makefile that should be fine
<Riddell> leave the actual file there, just don't install it
<Lure> ok, so Makefile, .postinst and change log
<Lure> Riddell: will boot into edgy and test first
<Riddell> yep
<Lure> Riddell: actually, I think postinst in feisty is not enough for users upgrading from edgy - it does not remove existing symlink
<Riddell> doesn't need to, it'll be removed by not being in the file
<Riddell> s/file/package/
<Lure> Riddell: but symlink was created by postinst script (ln -s) - will it work still!?
<Riddell> oh, so it is.  bummer
<Riddell> but for the update, should be enough just not to install the /etc file
<Riddell> don't need to touch the postinst
<jjesse> i noticed that bug 36552 hasn't been updated since 2006-04-21 can we close this bug? or does anyone know if there is still a problem?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36552 in kdenetwork "Kubuntu Flight 5: kwifimanager unable to perform scan" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36552
<Lure> Riddell: but then we will leave the users with dangling symlink in /.hidden
<Riddell> does no harm
<Riddell> and means if they have edited their .hidden file to their preferences, that won't magically disappear
<Lure> Riddell: we could any remove if symlinks still points to original location
<Riddell> jjesse: probably a problem on his card, ask if it's still an issue and close after some time if no response
<Riddell> Lure: pardon?
<Lure> new postinst could check if /.hidden is symlink and points to /usr/shares/k-d-s/... then remove it, otherwise leave it intact
<Riddell> it's not necessary for the update, so don't do it
<Riddell> updates should do the minimum possible
<Lure> Riddell: I am concerned that mdz/cjwatson will not like leaving dangling sym link in /
<Riddell> Lure: I know they won't like doing more than necessary in a SRU
<Riddell> (which doesn't mean you're not right, but my bets are on leaving it)
<Lure> Riddell: ok, we can add later if they complain
* Lure reboot now to test
<Lure> Riddell: it does not work w/o removing the symlink as old file stays in /etc/k-d-s - will add code to remove symlink instead
* ryanakca wonders if he should reinstall his system in the hopes that apt-get will stop sigsev'ing
<Lure> ryanakca: apt-get segfaulting? feisty or edgy?
<ryanakca> edgy
<ryanakca> just a sec
<ryanakca> [15:44]  <ryanakca> why does apt* keep on crashing with a sigsev? backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/          I've reinstalled apt and libc6 and rebooted as well to try to fix the problem. I've remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*, same problem. run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, same problem
<ryanakca> I've been trying to get it fixed for a couple of days now
<Lure> ryanakca: i386?
<Lure> otr amd64?
<ryanakca> it's a 686
<ryanakca> yep
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-10-386 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 42/186GB, RAM: 371/375MB, 142 proc's, 20.26h up
<Lure> ryanakca: can you do "bt" before exit in gdb? does it print more stach than just strlen?
<ryanakca> yeah... looks like it's all libc6 stuff... even though I've reinstalled it... just a sec
<Lure> Riddell: can you review this debdiff http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/k-d-s.debdiff?
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/aptsigsev
<ryanakca> should I put it threw strace?
<Lure> ryanakca: nothing on that link - is it correct?
<ryanakca> erm... no... my apache server must be sick
<ryanakca> here we go... I've got all my straces and the outputs from gdb in aptsigsevs.tar.gz... should I e-mail it to you? I'd stick it on apache... but for some reason it refuses to start
<Lure> ryanakca: ok - lure @ ubuntu . com
<ryanakca> kk, ty, just a sec
<ryanakca> sent
<Lure> ryanakca: if you remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*, is then the strace the same?
<Riddell> Lure: you did edit the postinst?
<Lure> Riddell: I had to - it does not work otherwise, as /etc/k-d-s/ file is not removed (as it is config file)
<Lure> Riddell: I have tested this carefully so it should be pretty safe
<ryanakca> nope, but still sigsevs
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> hmm, config files should be removed
<ryanakca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35962/
<Lure> Riddell: they are not :-(
<Lure> Riddell: I have tested it carefully by simulating all cases (no .hidden, .hidden is regular file, .hidden is simlink to some other location...)
<Lure> Riddell: it removes it only if sym link and only if it points to /etc/k-d-s/hidden-root
<Lure> Riddell: can I attach and finalize SRU?
<Lure> ryanakca: this is really strange - I do not understand what beside libc6 could be the problem - this is more or less only dependancy they share...
<Lure> ryanakca: but it crashes in strlen() which is so widely used that it is unbeliveable
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> file a bug report?
<Lure> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> who sent me a book through amazon?
<nixternal> i got my python books today, and then there was a "Security+ Guide to Network Security" as well, and I never ordered it/paid for it, and it isn't on my wishlist :)
<Riddell> Lure: sure, attach away
<Lure> Riddell: ok
<Lure> Riddell: I think bug 75017 is now all set according to SRU rules
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU request: remove /.hidden file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Lure> Riddell: you should probably put some comment about you supporting this, as I am not even motu and they might ignore it ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: added
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: not sure how quickly SRUs are processed as there are quite some in queue
<Lure> Riddell: there 4 just for Kubuntu...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-09
<nixternal> is the Kubuntu DVD a Live DVD?
<nixternal> im having a hell of a time trying to troubleshoot a users video issues. he is using an ati x300se which works out of the box, or at least i thought
<Lure> nixternal: yes - it hase live + alternate
<nixternal> thanks Lure
<nixternal> jesus...the Kubuntu DVD has everything on it...
* jdong looks for bug 61946 in OpenSuse 10.2
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<jdong> their bootsplash is making me drool though :-/
<crimsun> spending time staring at a bootsplash surely detracts from an enviable gui experience.
<crimsun> I'd say that the prettiest bootsplash ain't gonna do much for a crash when starting KDE ;)
<jdong> crimsun: you know you're jealous of their artwork at least
<crimsun> never seen it, so I don't know
<jdong> and wow... I feel conned.... there ain't no OpenXML support ;-)
<jdong> it's a shame too
<jdong> because I have 3 docx's sittin here that I need to read
<jdong> and php striptags() is not sounding all that attractive
<jdong> blfefwhfewafurrrghhhhh
<jdong> (that means my old DVD drive sucks at reading burned DVD media and the install failed halfway)
<Jucato> jdong: you installed opensuse 10.2?
<jdong> Jucato: read the last thing I said
<jdong> Jucato: that would be a half-install :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato>  sorry... missed that line :)
<jdong> Jucato: but the install is for a good cause
<freeflying|away> morning all
<jdong> oh... oh oh oops
<jdong> on second thought maybe turning on desktop effects in vmware was a bad idea
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49801&PHPSESSID=bfea1c0ec906433c60bd0596f2e001ce
<nixternal> interesting
<Jucato> whoa...
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=45576
<nixternal> nice as well
<nixternal> about time some cool stuff gets on the look besides everyones copied wallpapers
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> i hope that icon theme is complete
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49761
<Jucato> kool, it's based on realistiK too (which I'm using now)
<nixternal> interesting....trademarked logo with a GPL license
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49721
<nixternal> thats got a neat idea behind it
<Jucato> oh yeah definitely
<nixternal> mandrake used to do that back around 98 iirc
<Jucato> people have been wondering why they don't see a user list in the login screen even when they have enabled it in the Login Manager
<Jucato> it's not evident at first glance that the KDM theme we use doesn't have that feature...
<Jucato> ok let me try that KDM theme
<Jucato> looks ok
* Hobbsee looks for people, and waves
<Hobbsee> no people :(
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee :)
* abattoir waves back
<Riddell> Lure: not quickly at all
<Hobbsee> Riddell!!!
<Riddell> Lure: what are the 4 kubuntu ones?  katapult, your k-d-s one, digikam..
<Riddell> g'day sheila
<Hobbsee> heh
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-sru/+subscribedbugs
<Lure> some are also in Fix Commited (kopete)
* Hobbsee wonders what happened in kubuntu this week
<Hobbsee> ah, a meeting
<Lure> Riddell: suse introduces new kded module: networkstatus - this is then called by dcop by kdepim to detect network state
<Riddell> mhb became a member!
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Lure> Riddell: they ship this with kdepim, while I think it mor fits in kdeutils
<Riddell> Lure: that seems like a good idea
<Lure> Riddell: should we follow them or do what we consider the right thing?
<Riddell> shipping networkstatus
<Riddell> it doesn't really matter what source it's shipped with, no need to diverge from suse
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will follow them then I suspect we should have separate binary package though
<Riddell> apokryphos: that you submitting suse stories to the dot?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's happening with the terms for the KCC?  according to toma, the time is up, so you could kick us out if you wanted
<Hobbsee> the dot hasnt seemed to publish that 10.2 is released, which is odd
<Riddell> Hobbsee: only his time is up, he wanted to be on a 6 month term
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> the dot has never published a story about suse releases, because suse never submits them
<Hobbsee> how long are the rest?
<Riddell> can't remember, probaly a year
<Riddell> not that anyone is a prisoner of course :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah, all of us can up and walk away, i guess, except for you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry i couldnt make it to the meeting.
<Hobbsee> funerals tend to get in the way of things
<Riddell> happy funeral?  sad funeral?
<Hobbsee> grandfather funeral, so kinda sad
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you mean there are happy funerals?
<mhb> good morning ...
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!  congratulations on membership!
<mhb> hi Hobbsee ... my deepest sympathy
<Hobbsee> thanks
* Hobbsee also notes that deaded ankles are not cool, and get in the way.  ditto for large amounts of sunburn
<mhb> thanks too
<Hobbsee> on a more kubuntu-esque note, on feisty, do anyone else's icons for g-p-m not work?  it's showing as a white blank page, for some reason
<Lure> Hobbsee: known problem
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, cool
<Lure> Hobbsee: Tonio_ and sebas will adress this - we will probably soon upload new one as sebas coded Idle time support
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee wonders who the rather drunk girls near her are
<Hobbsee> they're making a racket, singing out of tune...
<Lure> Riddell: do you understand why digikam 0.9.9~rc2 is still stuck on build? It looks like catch22 or something...
<Hobbsee> Build for superseded Source?
<Hobbsee> oh right, because there's a newer version
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, but newer version is already built...
<Hobbsee> Lure: only on ppc - depwait
* Lure is not much of a packager so I do understand all the background...
<Hobbsee> Lure: i386 is building now
<Riddell> hmm, it's been building since midday yesterday on i386
<Hobbsee> it only started 2 mins ago in my timezone
<Hobbsee> and before it said needsbuilding
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd *guess* that infinity has changed the build log times to his timezone?
<Riddell> no, launchpad should be UTC, or even report your own timezone
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is not building from my perspective ;-)
<Riddell> and since he's ahead by half a day that would be even worse
* Riddell asks infinity
<Lure> Riddell: it is missing libexiv2-dev
<Lure> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/283777
<Hobbsee> Lure: looking
<Lure> Riddell: promotion to main?
<Hobbsee> which was...published yesterday...
<Lure> Riddell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libexiv2-dev claims it is in universe - is this an issue for build-dep?
<Riddell> Lure: no, it's new
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportExiv2 - so we are waiting for this (it looks like)
<Riddell> err, yes, it is an issue
<Riddell> pitti said he would look at it once it was past NEW
<Lure> Riddell: ok, sorry for bothering you
<Riddell> we need to find out what the exiv2 authors plan for versioning
<Lure> Riddell: I think digikam author did most of changes for last release
<mhb> Riddell: the grubconfig tool for Feisty would need to autodetect the new OSes, which is done by a tool called "os-prober" - a dependency of ubiquity
<Riddell> sounds good
<mhb> Riddell: it's quite small, do you think we could install it by default?
<Riddell> I expect so
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why are raphink and tonio getting congratulated?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! glad to see you're back :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<abattoir> Hobbsee: They are both, *each* getting married(already engaged i think)
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ahhh :)
<Jucato> ooh wow
<Jucato> good thing you included the "both, *each*" part :)
<abattoir> :)
<Hobbsee> i'd be slightly afraid if they were marrying each other - tonio clearly has a female partner
<Jucato> heheh
<Hobbsee> ...and more drunken happy birthday singing....these girls are singing *loud*!
<apokryphos> Riddell: yup 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: published, thanks
<apokryphos> I'm a bad camper with feet in both camps :)
<apokryphos> nice, thank you =)
<apokryphos> quite a few people submitted the story to slashdot, and nothing... slashdotters don't like Novell much, at all, as you might've guessed 8)
<Lure> Riddell: do you know who is helio from kde? He changed kcontrol energy for 3.5.5 which breaks dpms (bug 65791)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<Riddell> Lure: heliocastro, works for Mandriva in Brazil, not on irc just now
<Riddell> helio@conectiva.com.br
<Riddell> that might be an old address
<Lure> Riddell: he did this minor commit http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kcontrol/energy/energy.cpp?rev=575644&r1=438982&r2=575644
<Lure> Riddell: and this seems to trigger older bug now in initiaization of module
<Riddell> hmm, not clear why that should cause the problem though
<Riddell> the value it had was multiplied as I remember
<Riddell> so maybe it reads from the system and multiples when it doesn't have to, and previous it read from a KConfig file and had to multiply
<Lure> Riddell: just updated the bug - root cause is that if there is no kdisplayrc (as on Kubuntu) they use DPMS read values (in sec), while they operate in minutes
<Lure> Riddell: helio's change may be just the trigger for new behaviour
<Lure> Riddell: and this is what I plan to discuss with him
<Lure> Riddell: I am almost 100% sure that my proposed fix is correct and should fix this, I would just like to clarify what the change in 3.5.5 was supposed to achieve
<freeflying|away> Riddell: will provide any feisty's iso for ppc in future?
<Riddell> sure, herd 1 has powerpc CDs
<freeflying|away> Riddell: no alternate cd for ppc?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: it's right there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-1/
<freeflying|away> Riddell: thanks :)
<mhb> any ubuntu wiki master here who knows how to insert a link to an image attachment without displaying it?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> is the image link pointing to a wiki page or an outside link?
<mhb> well I have those images as attachments
<nixternal> you just want a link to the image, and don't want to show the imagae correct?
<mhb> yep
<nixternal> [http://url.to.the.image/ imagename.png] 
<nixternal> [http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/gotchi.png gotchi.png] 
<mhb> I see
<mhb> but I have those images as attachments to the page
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> then
<nixternal> link me to the page
<mhb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGrubconfig
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGrubconfig?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup_1.png
<nixternal> that is the link you want right there..you do that by going to attachments, then view the image via the link on the left, and then right click and view the image
<mhb> well, AFAIK it's not recommended to do that
<mhb> Do NOT use the URL of the [get]  link, since this is subject to change and can break easily.
<mhb> (from the attachFile dialog)
<nixternal> [KubuntuGrubconfig?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup_1.png mockup_1.png] 
<nixternal> mhb: i didn't use the get link, i went in one step further
<nixternal> i used the view link, and then i right click the image and select the view image
<mhb> but IMO this is the actual get link, you can compare the get link URL and your URL
<mhb> (it's do=get that makes it a get link)
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> i have always done it like that..let me try something
<nixternal> [attachment:image.png image.png] 
<nixternal> that works as well, but it links to the do=get
<mhb> thanks
<nixternal> i love how that way isn't documented
<nixternal> time to edit the help pages
<mhb> yes, but I think the difference is when they update the wiki engines or something they might do the do=get URL in a different way but the attachment: syntax will stay the same
<nixternal> that is true
<mhb> thanks for the help
<nixternal> no prob
<MidMark> Hi
<MidMark> I want to ask a simple thing: if in Dapper there was a bug that prevent italian to be installed with ubiquity, I have tried now with Edgy but with the text installation and there in no more the bug, can we assume that is fixed also for ubiquity or not?
<mhb> MidMark: probably not, but I think you can find more Ubuntu users in Italy who can say if it works or not
<MidMark> mhb: go to ubuntu-it and ask ;)
<MidMark> also another thing: why k3b-i18n isn't installed by default when a language different from english is choosen?
<mhb> seele: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig for some Mandriva GRUB tool screenshots
<mhb> seele: and I hope we can get together to discuss the UI
<mhb> soon
* Hawkwind Looks at the screenshots and wonders
* abattoir wonders what Hawkwind wonders
<abattoir> :P
<Hawkwind> The person that submitted the Mandriva screenshots did a great job.  Nice work!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<seele> mhb: i saw the email about the wiki updates, ill look at them soon
<raphink> Hawkwind: indeed... makes one want to switch to Mandriva really
<Hawkwind> raphink: Hah.  It was me who took those screenshots from Mandriva 2007 in VmWare :)
<Ubugtu> Mandriva bug 2007 in Installation "Switching to alternate screens during install crashes X" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2007
<raphink> Hawkwind: haha
<raphink> Hawkwind: according to Ubugtu, mandriva 2007 is a bug :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> how are you doing Hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> raphink: I'm doing well, and yourself ?
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> a bit tired right now :)
<mhb> Hawkwind: thanks for the screenshots, really
<Hawkwind> mhb: Not a problem at all
<mhb> heh, I just found out fedora has one such tool as well
<Riddell> damnit, if only some clever person would make a tool that would work for everyone
* Riddell eyes up mhb 
<mhb> oh, it's just a GTK/GNOME one
<mhb> but I'll get the screenshots somewhere, just for comparison
<imbrandon> ello Riddell mhb Hawkwind seele and raphink
<imbrandon> ugh phone , /me turns off the ringer
<mhb> imbrandon: hi
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<Hawkwind> Hey there imbrandon
<Lure> Riddell: just replied to .Xmodmap proposal - I think the right fix is to resolve bug 27839
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27839 in meta-kde "xmodmap setup is missing (general startup is wrong?)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27839
<mhb> Lure: hi Luka, can I have a question on you? I have a few laptop buttons that aren't detectable by xev on Kubuntu but I remember that I have managed to make them work few years ago on Slackware ... can you guess where the problem is?
<Lure> mhb: so xev does not return anything when pressed? what about "lshal -m"?
<mhb> Lure: nothing
<Lure> mhb: what kind of laptop? did you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch?
<mhb> Lure: will do, thanks
<Lure> mhb: you probably need either hotkey-setup change or change in kernel to make them work
<Lure> mhb: sladen is the guy for this (not seen him around lately though)
<mhb> Lure: thanks
<mhb> hmm, no tool can detect those buttons
<mhb> probably a kernel-related problem then ... thanks again Lure
<Lure> mhb: yep, sometimes just a one-line mapping has to be added
<Lure> mhb: some logs I have on this topic
<Lure> [14:34]  <mjg59> Lure: As far as the hal ones go, just check hald/linux2/addons/k
<Lure> eyboard.c
<Lure> [22:46]  <mjg59> Lure: The kernel converts Linux keycodes (which appear from /dev
<Lure> /event) into things that look like AT keycodes (that appear from /dev/console)
<Lure> [22:46]  <mjg59> X reads them from the latter
<Lure> [22:47]  <mjg59> There's a table in /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/keyboard.c
<Lure> [22:47]  <mjg59> x86_keycodes[] 
<Lure> [22:48]  <mjg59> So for keycode 236, you look at the 236th entry and then take aw
<Lure> ay 128, or something
<Lure> mhb: I think your problem is in kernel mapping and not hal/X
<mhb> Lure: most likely so
<mhb> Lure: even when I cat /dev/input/event0 I won't get anything
<Lure> mhb: what kind of laptop is this? You may also like to check hotkey-setup package which does ibm specific hacks
<Lure> + some other keycode mapppings
<mhb> Lure: that's an older Acer
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-10
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> imbrandon: hey, are you up dude?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> wasup?
<danimo> imbrandon: did you read my blog?
<imbrandon> not in a little bit
<danimo> imbrandon: about the password lineedit?
<imbrandon> nope got a direct link>? ( i'm at work )
<danimo> imbrandon: oh, sure
<danimo> imbrandon: how do I rebuild a package btw?
<danimo> imbrandon: dpkg-buildpackage odesn't work
<imbrandon> apt-get source -b <packagename>
<danimo> imbrandon: I fetched and patched those
<danimo> ah, -b!
<imbrandon> ahh then just "debuild" if you get errors then "apt-get build-dep <packacge>" first
<danimo>  /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: 212: debian/rules: Permission denied
<imbrandon> if you have a patched version
<danimo> http://daniel.molkentin.de/blog/index.php?/archives/59-Password-shadowing-Pimp-My-Plastique.html
<imbrandon> add sudo
<danimo> imbrandon: isn't there fakeroot for that?
<imbrandon> sure if the file perms are set correctly on the source
<imbrandon> you probablty "sudo apt-get source blah" instaead of "apt-get source blah"
<imbrandon> thus the need for it later also
<danimo> imbrandon: seems like there is no rules directory
<imbrandon> rules isnt a directory
<imbrandon> its a file in the debian/ dir
<danimo> yeah
<danimo> sorry
<imbrandon> :)
<danimo> it's there
<danimo> and I can access it as user
<imbrandon> right but can you execute it as a user
<imbrandon> its a makefile
<danimo> ah
<danimo> imbrandon: yes, make -f debian/rules works
<danimo> hmm, but returns with an error
<imbrandon> humm, you got me then
<imbrandon> nice post, is that patch for the kde3 version >?
<danimo> imbrandon: damn
<danimo> imbrandon: nope, but i just created one :)
<danimo> imbrandon: I want to test it on the stable binaries before pushing it into the branch
<danimo> imbrandon: it will make kdm look _a lot_ nicer
<danimo> imbrandon: plus i patched it into kstyle, so all KDE styles can profit from it
<imbrandon> cool
<danimo> imbrandon: but it's all no help if I cannot build the damn thing
<danimo> imbrandon: I could send you the patch of course
<danimo> imbrandon: if that is of any use
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> well you should be able to build just fine with sudo, but how ever you want to do it :)
<imbrandon> i can build it in a clean pbuilder, erm no i cant not for another ~3 hours
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> imbrandon: well, after I start the build, I'll go to sleep anyway
<danimo> pbuilder, yeah right
<imbrandon> ( some reason i cant ssh into my build box atm )
<danimo> I remember that I used pbuilder the last time
<imbrandon> yea , thats rthe best way
<imbrandon> the*
<danimo> imbrandon: I just deleted the kdelibs-3.5.5 dir and will unpack it from source
<danimo> imbrandon: can I then just move the patch into the patch dir and rebuild?
<imbrandon> yup
<danimo> cool, trying that now
<imbrandon> brb one sec, gonna grab a cup of coffee
<imbrandon> re
<danimo> imbrandon: how do I build with pbuilder?
<imbrandon> "pbuilder build file.dsc"
<danimo> imbrandon: so far I untarred the orig sources and applied the patches
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> well
<imbrandon> applied them how, did you run "debuild -S -sa" afterwords
<imbrandon> ?
<danimo> imbrandon: don't I have to add my patch to the debian patches first?
<imbrandon> yes well
<imbrandon> ok here is what you do from start to finish
<danimo> imbrandon: I just added a kubuntu_63_password_noasterisk.diff to the patches dir
<imbrandon> apt-get source <package>
* danimo listens up
<imbrandon> cd <package>
<danimo> check
<danimo> check
<imbrandon> add the diff to debian/patches
<danimo> imbrandon: first apply the patch I assume?
<imbrandon> no
<danimo> imbrandon: the debian diff, that is
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> just add it to the directory
<imbrandon> dont applie it
<danimo> but the patches dir does not exists before
<imbrandon> err apply it
<danimo> imbrandon: I didn't apply the patch itself
<danimo> but I had to apply kdelibs_3.5.5-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<imbrandon> err no apt-get source <package> should have done that for you
<imbrandon> and there is a patches dir in kdelibs
<imbrandon> thats what i'm saying i think you tried to untar something by hand
<danimo> imbrandon: maybe
<imbrandon> and you shouldent do that
<danimo> imbrandon: I deleted the source dir
<danimo> but anyway
<imbrandon> ok here get your diff and put it somewhere safe
<danimo> applying the diff manually should get me there, too, right?
<imbrandon> then rm -rf what you have already done and make a new working temp dir we can work in thats empty
<imbrandon> no
<danimo> ah
<imbrandon> it qwill mess the build system up
<imbrandon> ok so you have the diff in like ~/
<imbrandon> and make a ~/working
<imbrandon> that is empty
<danimo> ok
<imbrandon> cd ~/working
<imbrandon> apt-get source kdelibs
<danimo> yes, I have done that just now
<imbrandon> it should apply the diff.gz and unzip the source dir for you
<imbrandon> so DONT do that manualy
<danimo> now it applies the diffs automatically
<danimo> ok
<imbrandon> right
<danimo> works now
<imbrandon> ok so now cd to the unpacked dir it made
<imbrandon> and add your diff to the debian/patches
<danimo> done
<imbrandon> then run "debuild -S -sa -us -uc" it will make a new *.dsc for you
<imbrandon> once thats done ( only takes a few seconds )
<imbrandon> lemme know
<danimo> ok
<imbrandon> ok now "cd .."
<danimo> wait, it's still working
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<danimo> imbrandon: still creating the diff
<imbrandon> yea , on large packages it can take like 30 to 45 seconds or so
<imbrandon> depends on the speed of you comp
<danimo> imbrandon: I am beyond that. but then again it's building on a sincle core centrino
<imbrandon> ahh :) yea give it a some extra time :)
<danimo> single even
<danimo> dpkg-source: warning: file debian/patches/kubuntu_48_cups12_cupsdconf.diff has no final newline (either original or modified version)
<danimo> heh
<imbrandon> no biggie
<danimo> right
<danimo> just wondering why this is actually worth a warning
<danimo> ok, worked
<imbrandon> debian packageing is anail at times :)
<danimo> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon> ok now
<imbrandon> cd ..
<danimo> done
<imbrandon> then "pbuilder build the_new_.dsc"
<danimo> pbuilder kdelibs*..dsc
<imbrandon> pbuilder build ...... but yea
<danimo> imbrandon: permission denied
<imbrandon> sudo pbuilder build ....
<danimo> imbrandon: sude doesn't work either
<danimo> E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<imbrandon> ahhh yes you need to run pbuilder create if you havent before
<danimo> ok
<imbrandon> when thats done then do it again
<imbrandon> ( just the last part )
<danimo> why do I expect another heap of wasted disk space after that?
<danimo> :\
<imbrandon> nah only like 150mb
<imbrandon> or so
<danimo> I only have like 870MB spare
<danimo> imbrandon: but I'm glad my provider upgraded me to 3MBit/s :)
<imbrandon> heh you can delete it once your done ( jusy rm /var/pbuilder/base.tgz
<imbrandon> )
<danimo> so the packages come here quickly
<imbrandon> :)
<danimo> imbrandon: thanks for the help man
<danimo> imbrandon: I think I get along from here
<danimo> actually I should really go to bed now
<danimo> it's past 4 am here
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> rember too it will put the resulting *.deb files in /var/pbuilder/result/
<imbrandon> alot of people forget that
<imbrandon> but anyhow, sleep well
<danimo> well, I'll wait until I can start the process
<danimo> but thanks for the hint
<danimo>  -> extracting base tarball [/var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz] 
<danimo>  -> creating local configuration
<danimo> hostname: Unknown host
<danimo> imbrandon: any idea what that means?
<imbrandon> no idea
<imbrandon> it can probably be safely ignored
<imbrandon> never seen it before though
<danimo> imbrandon: it breaks afterwards
<danimo> imbrandon: I went with dpkg-buildpackage, which seems to work
<manchicken> Hey, how goes it?
<manchicken> I'm looking for some small tasks that need doing.
<manchicken> I'm not looking to become the world's greatest contributor, but I'm interested in helping as much as I can.
<nixternal> how come lsb-release shows Ubuntu and not Kubuntu
<nixternal> wasabi manchicken !
<manchicken> Not much homie.
<nixternal> i was in tinley all day for my nephews bday party..im exhausted
<manchicken> Fun.
<manchicken> I tossed kubuntu on my other box today.
<nixternal> are you up on Debian packaging at all? I know there are a bunch of merges yet to be done
<nixternal> yay kubuntu
<nixternal> im gonna install it on a few machines tomorrow if possible
<nixternal> as for the coding stuff that needs to be done, probably get in touch with Riddell (who is +01:00 i believe)
<manchicken> I just want a few things to look into.
<manchicken> Are you switching to fawn?
<manchicken> Or is it Feisty?
<nixternal> feisty
<nixternal> The Feisty Fawn to be exact
<nixternal> 7.04, which is due 04=April and the 7=2007
<manchicken> To upgrade, do you just change edgy to fawn in sources.list?
<abattoir> manchicken: feisty(not fawn), the adjective is generally what is used
<abattoir> hi nixternal
<manchicken> Righto.
<abattoir> manchicken: i assume you know the risks that are associated w/ running a dev. release...
<nixternal> hiya abattoir
<manchicken> abattoir: Yup.
<abattoir> ok then :)
<manchicken> I'm hoping I can help without moving in that direction.
<manchicken> Or I could just dual-boot.
<nixternal> abattoir: this guy is part of a team who wrote their own file system in a day at someones house ;) nerds i tell ya
* manchicken wasn't part of that team...
<abattoir> haha
* abattoir wonders which FS
<nixternal> well, it was the Chicago GLUG
* manchicken has contributed to kopete though.
<manchicken> Yeah, it was.
<nixternal> i quit using Kopete for Bitlbee
<manchicken> That's unfortunate ;)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> so i ahve seen...there is a new theme on kde-look that is pretty sharp
<manchicken> I contributed a VERY little bit to gaim and a small bug-fix to qt4.
<nixternal> im waiting for my qt4 book now
<manchicken> I'm just looking for something very small to do.
<nixternal> i will take my new python book to bed tonight and start reading
<nixternal> otherwise i will show up to a Chicago GLUG event and look stupid..which i am sure will happen anyways
<manchicken> heh
* manchicken doesn't do python much.
<nixternal> i gotta get back into coding..i quit coding totally in 1998 pretty much..i did some vb and very little c++ for control automation system
<manchicken> I prefer Perl above all of the procedural scripting languages.
<manchicken> Perl-Qt is letting me down though :(
<manchicken> It doesn't have all of the network facilities implemented.
<nixternal> shoot, i have a hard enough time working some stupid sed scripts
<manchicken> Wuss ;)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Either way, your contribution of CDs has been quite influential.
<nixternal> why thank you
<manchicken> No, thank you.
<manchicken> ^_^
<nixternal> i have some more to give out tomorrow..hopefully installing some Kubuntu
<manchicken> My wife is digging Kubuntu over SuSE.  I'm glad.
<nixternal> last event I installed Kubuntu on some old ladies computer
<manchicken> I didn't want to have to manually maintain a SuSE build when they go into GPL3 violation.
<nixternal> i ta a linux class, and they are all in their 50's and up
<manchicken> I honestly think Kubuntu is to a point where folks could just install it and go.
<nixternal> i have yet to run into a problem with it
<manchicken> I had the machine completely rebuilt after 1.5 hours.
<nixternal> except last night, some guy had a system with a kubuntu dvd and it didn't install the ati drivers correctly
<manchicken> It only took that long because I had to manage config changes with the backups.
<nixternal> so i did the no-no and set him up with binaries
<manchicken> I won't touch the proprietary drivers.
<nixternal> ah well..i need to crash..got the lug event at CoD tomorrow early..plus im exhausted
<manchicken> What now?
<manchicken> There's an event tomorrow?
<nixternal> so keep an eye out for Riddell, Lure, tonio, Toma, seele, seele, since they are all KDE people..maybe they can hook you up
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> 10am to 4pm - CoD SRC 1544
<manchicken> What is that?
<manchicken> (nobody tells me this stuff)
<nixternal> College of DuPage LUG, Linux Fest
<manchicken> Ah.  Fun.
<manchicken> My wife's downstate tomorrow.
<manchicken> I'll probably spend the whole afternoon at GameCrazy.
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> You'd think that with all of the free software projects out there that there'd be something that didn't require complex build and runtime environments.
<imbrandon> nixternal: goto bed
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ( and you forgot me in your list homie, /me feels leftout ) just kidding
<manchicken> imbrandon: Hey, are you on the kopete team?
<manchicken> I know I've seen you somewhere else before.
<crimsun> he's on the blame list, yes.
<manchicken> Fun.
<imbrandon> i'm a kubuntu core dev ( i mostly mess with konversation , amarok and mythtv but i touch alot of stuff )
<imbrandon> hehe
<manchicken> imbrandon: I'm looking to get into kubuntu development.
<imbrandon> yea "the blame list"
<imbrandon> manchicken: rockin
<manchicken> imbrandon: Hopefully something that doesn't require some insanely complicated build environment.
<manchicken> IIRC, you helped point me towards the SMS port for kopete4
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> hahaha kde and != insane build environment in the same sentance
<manchicken> That was a blur.
<imbrandon> possibly heh
<manchicken> Well, the tricky part of kopete development is that I had to set up qt4, dbus, and kde4.
<imbrandon> thats easy in edgy and feisty now :L)
<imbrandon> s/L//
<manchicken> It took me longer to set up the build environment than it did to implement my meta-contact addition and SMS port.
<imbrandon> heh yea
<manchicken> Well, and I couldn't really use my additions either.
<imbrandon> setting up my dev machines often takes me days to get all the tweaking right on a freash build
<imbrandon> fresh*
<manchicken> It'd be nice to actually get to add my itch-scratching changes into a form I can use daily.
<imbrandon> but the good part it it only has to be done once :)
<imbrandon> sure
<manchicken> So is there any package that needs a hand that you are aware of that would meet my criteria?
<imbrandon> hrm for the moment merges are toping the list of "needs to be done" and its good experince
<manchicken> I can do merges.
<imbrandon> and often not terribly hard
<manchicken> Hey, I asked to help, I didn't ask to be a rock-star ^_^
<imbrandon> manchicken: you know where the merges page is ?
<imbrandon> heh
<manchicken> Is it in the topic?
<imbrandon> yup, i would grab something from the universe list that tickles you and try ti out
<imbrandon> me and crimsun and the others in #ubuntu-motu and here will be glad to help/point you in the right directions'
<manchicken> I would like to help with main as much as possible.
<manchicken> It seems like there's a lot of support in universe.
<imbrandon> honestly both sides need love in the kde house
<manchicken> Then I'll see if there's a KDE thing that looks like fun.
<manchicken> I'm going to stick to KDE stuff.
<manchicken> Since I'm familiar with the guts.
<imbrandon> but yea it was only a sugestion feel free to grab a main package too, just you have to be more carefull with those that no one else is working on it already
<imbrandon> smoke time bbiab
<manchicken> Okay, I can't find any mergest to do.
<manchicken> merges*
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh?  merge-o-matic seems to be down, too
<manchicken> Well, I've got merge-o-matic, but everything's taken.
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yes, seems to be broken.  is superkaramba/karamba up to date?
<manchicken> I'm just looking for a bunch of small tasks to satisfy my desire for application of ADD in programming form.
<manchicken> It's in kdeutils, right?
<manchicken> tonio@ubuntu.com did that merge, it's green.
<Hobbsee> oh right, so it is the latest, or needs more merging?
<manchicken> If green means up to date, then it's latest.
<Hobbsee> it's a measure of importance on mom - if it's the latest, it's not there
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> So should I email tonio before trying to do anything on it?
<Hobbsee> he's not here - just do it
<manchicken> Is there an RTFM for how merges are done?
<manchicken> And are these against the edgy or feisty repo?
<Hobbsee> feisty
<manchicken> (I'm guessing we're merging the core project latest stable with the repo)
<Hobbsee> there's the REPORT there
* Hobbsee tries to decipher that
<Hobbsee> we're merging debian sid with the development version of ubuntu, ie feisty
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> So I just grab the source deb and spend some quality time in ediff?
<manchicken> debs*
* Hobbsee cant see superkaramba on that list
<Hobbsee> ah, no, it's not in kdeutils - its' a separate package
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it's there too?
<manchicken> Is feisty too terribly unstable, or should I just work against feisty independently?
<Hobbsee> you need to work on feisty, not edgy, all the time anyway
<Hobbsee> however, you dont exactly need to run it to build things for it
<manchicken> Well I need a stable environment.
<Hobbsee> check out !pbuilder for how to do that
<manchicken> Is feisty stable enough for regular use?
<Hobbsee> run a feisty pbuilder for edgy
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> well ,i found it wouldnt boot on tuesday, while i was away
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> How would you recommend I do this then?
<Hobbsee> you want to run a pbuilder
<manchicken> xen?
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<manchicken> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> vmware server also seems to run nicely, if you wanted to use the whole environment
<Hobbsee> very - you can have multiple ones :)
<manchicken> I'd prefer not to run vmware if I can get away with it.
<Hobbsee> just use a pbuilder then
<Hobbsee> or dual boot
* Hobbsee tripple boots, incidently
* manchicken installs pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> What is pbuilder then?
<manchicken> Ooh, jails like?
<manchicken> That's neat.
<Hobbsee> yep
<manchicken> So it really is jails-like?
<manchicken> So I could totally make a jail for kde4, too?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's a full system
<Hobbsee> ah....yeah, i guess...ish
<manchicken> That's so insanely cool.
<Hobbsee> you have to add extra bits to be able to run GUI programs out of the chroot though
<manchicken> Does that wiki cover it?
<Hobbsee> not currently
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal to rectify that
<manchicken> He went to bed.
<Hobbsee> he'll see it when he wakes up :)
<manchicken> Groovy.
<Hobbsee> what type of things can you program?
<manchicken> Anything given enough time.
<manchicken> I've done GUI stuff, web stuff, and a little bit of elisp before.
<manchicken> But I'm willing to learn ^_^
<manchicken> I just need an excuse.
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
<manchicken> I've contributed to Kopete.
* Hobbsee bets there are some specs that you could implement, if you wanted
<Hobbsee> ooh, which bit?
<manchicken> I did the kde4 port for their SMS plugin.
* Hobbsee notes you could fix a pet peeve of hers
<nixternal> who keeps beeping me? ;)
<Hobbsee> nice!
* Hobbsee attacks nixternal with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  to answer his question
<manchicken> I don't know if it works (I don't have any SMS accounts) but it compiled and linked and didn't crash ^_^
<nixternal> i forgot to turn the speakers off, i heard BEEP, BEEP, BEEP
<manchicken> heh
<crimsun> well, there are a couple dozen debdiffs that keep beeping nixternal
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> oooh
<crimsun> oh wait, are those the couple dozen that I had to review? ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<manchicken> No, I don't use kopete for irc ;)
* manchicken uses konversation.
<manchicken> (proudly)
<Hobbsee> haha, no, kopete sucks for irc
<nixternal> IRSSI for IRC
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you could always add the support for /me in kopete, as it is in konversation, xchat, gaim, etc
<manchicken> I like konversation.
<Hobbsee> konversation++
<Hobbsee> it sucks less than all the other clients :P
<nixternal> Konversation is nice. probably my favorite GUI client
<manchicken> I actually like konversation.
* Hobbsee does too
<manchicken> I can't say that for any of the other clients.
<nixternal> Superkaramba is fun
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> i have tweaked my own little System Monitor widget
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's scripting kinda sucks, as it's so different, so it's rather annoying for channels like #ubuntu with kicking spammers....but otherwise it's good :)
<manchicken> It could use a Perl plugin.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Hobbsee> my trouble is that it doesnt use chanserv.py which is an xchat script :P
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/screeny.png
<nixternal> i love the wallpaper pinhero (nuno) did
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> only edgy?  wuss :P
* Hobbsee isnt sure how she got the bad kernel image that caused her system not to boot
<nixternal> it's better than the blinking lights that chase each other and install viruses, like the ones on Windows ;p
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i have 7.04 on the other box, not my main work box
<nixternal> noooo, not ready especially when they break udev once a week
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> haha
* manchicken pbuilder's feisty.
<nixternal> i used the pbuilder wiki page and have a pbuilder environment now for dapper, edgy, feisty, and i will do an unstable as well when i get some time
<manchicken> How do you actually use pbuilder?
<manchicken> Just ssh into an image or something?
<nixternal> pbuilder build *.dsc
<nixternal> what all it does is still beyond me...but i have a different chroot environment (thanks imbrandon) so I can test build each package
<Hobbsee> or pbuilder login
<manchicken> So is it just chroot or does it actually work like a jail with virtualization and all that fun stuff?
<Hobbsee> to actually get inside it
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it is a chroot
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well..it's slightly longer than that
<nixternal> and then i use vmware to test my packages (cuz lord knows (ask crimsun the ubuntu god) i am good at breaking stuff)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: there's a base image, which gets copied, and extracted out - so you can login to it, or build with it, etc
<Hobbsee> manchicken: and it will use the extracted image, do what you want, until you exit it (if you've used login) or after it's built (if you've used build), leaving the base tarball intact, and deletes the directory it was working in
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's basically a thing that will give you a new chroot each time you use it
<manchicken> But it runs nothing on boot unless I tell it to, right?
<Hobbsee> of course
<manchicken> Okay, cool.
<manchicken> vmware isn't that nice.
<manchicken> I'm just trying to figure out how to get a build environment set up without killing my stable system.
<Hobbsee> and like standard chroots, it wont let you get to your outside system from it, but you can get from your outside system into it
<nixternal> heh, someone on planet ubuntu blogged about our chicago patent office shooter
<manchicken> I've gotta use this build for work ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* manchicken isn't very familiar with chroot, etc.
<nixternal> manchicken: join the crowd on that one...imbrandon probably went through it more times then he ever wanted to with me
<nixternal> and i still have no idea what im doing
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> i just get lucky every now and then and someone uploads a package for me ;p
<Hobbsee> manchicken: heard of debootstrap?
<manchicken> Nope.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: apt-cache show debootstrap | grep Description
<Hobbsee> hrm, that's not much help
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<manchicken> So can chroot images destablize your existing build?
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/   <-- also have the Packaging Guide, which is a huge help
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nope.  it's only in a directory of your standard build
<manchicken> Cool.
* Hobbsee thinks on how to explain
<manchicken> Does it execute its own kernel image, etc?
<Hobbsee> and that page doesnt actually tell you what a chroot is, as such
* Hobbsee thinks
<Hobbsee> dunno on tha tone
<manchicken> I should go to bed soon.
<manchicken> I'll let this pbuilder finish.
<Hobbsee> all it does is give you another / in the directory you tell it to, with a minimum system below, so you can build things
<Hobbsee> or do whatever you want with it
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's nice.
<Hobbsee> yup
<manchicken> So it's a great way to hack feisty while running edgy.
<Hobbsee> however, the problem with that, is that once you modify that min system, it's modified, and now unclean, right?
<manchicken> Can you execute GUI stuff?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Dirty dirty chroot
<Hobbsee> if you bindmount .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, iirc
<Hobbsee> pbuilder is one step better than that - it takes a compressed version of the clean chroot, and doesnt let you modify it
<Hobbsee> however, it extracts it, keeping the compressed version in tact, and lets you login to that, or do whatever you want with that
<Hobbsee> and deletes it when you quit out of hte pbuilder
<Hobbsee> does that make a bit more sense?
* Hobbsee pokes nixternal 
<manchicken> Ah, so you have to make your diffs each time you're done?
<manchicken> Just a note, I may be too stupid to understand this right now.
<Hobbsee> hrm - no?
<Hobbsee> for developing
<Hobbsee> nah, you wont be
<Hobbsee> for developing, you do the package in your home directory or whatever, make all the changes you want to
* nixternal turned down the sound
<Hobbsee> then dpkg-buildpackage -sa -S -rfakeroot it
<Hobbsee> which gives you the source
<manchicken> Interesting.
<nixternal> don't forget to sign it
<manchicken> Is this stuff wikied somewhere/
<Hobbsee> *that's* where the pbuilder comes in - you throw the source at the pbuilder, and it tries to build it
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<nixternal> or
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/pdf/ubuntu/C/packagingguide.pdf
<Hobbsee> shoudl be there in those two somewhere
<Hobbsee> but youv'e got konvi - there are logs :P
<nixternal> logs are good
<nixternal> ok, bed for real, i gotta get up early and get my Linux Fest game face on
<nixternal> red eyed and walking sideways
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Hobbsee> manchicken: if you've got the sources, pbuilder builds the binaries to go with them - that's all it does - saves you building the binaries on your own system, and getting all the build deps
<manchicken> Ah...
<manchicken> So pbuilder takes my binaries into the image, and that image is always clean?
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> e.g. configs are reset each time, data files are reset each time?
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> it's a new image each time
<manchicken> Ooooh...
<manchicken> that's sexy.
<Hobbsee> yup :)
<manchicken> This is all GPL'ed stuff?
<Hobbsee> of course
<manchicken> I'm going to have to tell the CM folks at work about this.
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> they keep on screwing around with portage horsecrap.
<Hobbsee> only works for debian systems though
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Portage is nice for releasing stuff, but for a staging box, this is just too sexy.
<manchicken> I don't know how you could possibly get a more ideal test environment...
<manchicken> Though it does seem a bit complicated.
<Hobbsee> you understand it eventually
<Hobbsee> has it finished working yet?
<manchicken> I'm doing a sudo pbuilder create --distribution feisty
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> has it finished creating yet?
<manchicken> It froze at bzip2...
<manchicken> I restarted it.
<Hobbsee> you followed the stuff in !pbuilder so you can build universe stuff too, i assume?
<manchicken> I've gotta go to bed or I'll end up rm -rf'ing in a drowsy daze....
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> the standard pbuilders only know about packages in main, not universe
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> it just means it's downloading it
<manchicken> I've been following that verbatim pretty much.
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<manchicken> Okay, bed time for Senor Chicken.
<Hobbsee> you didnt need to kill it - it was just downloading
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> see you tomorrow :)
<manchicken> Later.
<Hobbsee> mhb: how'd the dist-upgrades go between edgy and feisty, btw?
<allee> moin Lure
<Hobbsee> hey allee, Lure and mhb
<mhb> Hobbsee: good morning
<mhb> (here)
<allee> Hobbsee: slowly. We all just woke up ;)
<Hobbsee> mhb: how'd the dist-upgrades go between edgy and feisty, btw?
* Hobbsee drops icecubes down all of your backs
* allee shudders
<fdoving> hi.
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving
<mhb> Hobbsee: I haven't made the dist-upgrade yet ... but now I have some time, so let's do it! :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: ask me in an hour :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Lure> hi Hobbsee, Lure
* Lure is playing with OpenSuSE to try new OpenSync
<mhb> what's that?
<Hobbsee> Lure: nice :)  10.2 presumably?   wonder what opensync is
<Lure> mhb: sync tool for PIM vs. phone and stuff: http://en.opensuse.org/OpenSync
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, 10.2
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mhb> Lure: sounds interesting
<Lure> kickoff is also nice, just have to get used to - but it needs some bugfixing (keyboard control is not consistent)
<Lure> all, in all - 10.2 looks quite nice
* Lure back on Feisty ;-)
<danimo> Lure: problem is that both reside in branches
<danimo> Lure: and only suse builds them
<mhb> Hobbsee: it seems I have to format the partition I want to use as root and I have no place to backup my files here so I'll dist-upgrade when I get home (tomorrow)
<Hobbsee> mhb: okay
* Hobbsee notes that you could probably do it in a chroot, if you wanted
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you poked?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.  got anything you'd like manchicken|away to do in particular?  seems he's a coder in various languages, looking to help out
<Riddell> make system settings use tabs?  fix various thing in adept?
<Lure> Riddell: tabs in sys settings?
<Riddell> or something
<mhb> General/Advanced behaves a lot like tabs
<Riddell> but they're buttons, and people get confused
<Lure> mhb: true, now I recall discussion on uds with seele
<Riddell> manchicken|away: welcome along
<Riddell> hi neversfelde
<Lure> btw, I really like our sys settings - just used yast this morning and it is so confusing
<mhb> Riddell: wouldn't that mean an extra bar?
<Lure> everything is there, just hard to navigate... ;-(
<Riddell> ah, neversfelde is a kubuntu.de type
<neversfelde> Hello
<Riddell> mhb: could well do, but maybe there's some way of putting the tabs along side or within the toolbar
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you were going to do that, may as well have kept kcontrol with it's search bar
<Hobbsee> Lure: +1
<neversfelde> I'd like to have a look at your diskussions in this channel. is it o.k.?
<Hobbsee> sure
<neversfelde> thanks
<Hobbsee> we may not be on topic though :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> for some on topic stuff...a chroot would work, wouldnt it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hardly, there would be no change from current except for replacing buttons that act like tabs with tabs
* Hobbsee tries to imagine how that would look like with tabs
<Riddell> no, I'm not sure either
<Riddell> but buttons-that-act-like-tabs are a major usability problem, so its worth investigating something else
* Hobbsee thought they acted like buttons, actually
<Hobbsee> as to why, i dont know - none of the rest of kde is
<freeflying_> Riddell: there has a gui tool for set up Input Method in fedora named im-chooser, you may have a look
<Lure> Riddell: what about something similar as konq. sidebar?
<Riddell> freeflying_: what does it do other than run im-switch?
<Riddell> Lure: mmm, maybe, I'm not a fan of vertical sidebar tabs though
<Lure> Riddell: me neither, just that it is useful if you want to hide something ;-)
<freeflying_> Riddell: it use its own scripts like im-switch
<Hobbsee> vertical sidebar tabs....oh right, like epiphany has
<Hobbsee> blergh, yeah
<Lure> Riddell: if you look at konq tab, there is already a button (new tab) - if this could be extended for other buttons/controls for sys settings (overview/back, search...)
<Riddell> worth investigating, although I seem to remember the API only accepts a button there, not a general widget
<Lure> Riddell: and we could also put hit number in tab title, e.g. "General (1)" and "Advanced (0)" - or is this too subtle
<Riddell> hard to say without trying it
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that tab would resize...
<Lure> Riddell: we could have them minimal size or something though
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> oh and if someone wants to package qt 4.2.2...
<Riddell> we miss imbrandon for that sort of thing, a man with fast build machines
<Hobbsee> where's imbrandon?
<Lure> Hobbsee: got a job
<Hobbsee> oh right
* Hobbsee still has access to his machine
<Lure> Hobbsee: but he is still around, just less time
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> Fetched 333MB in 34s (9603kB/s)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<apokryphos> :O
<apokryphos> sweet
<Hobbsee> mhb: doesnt look too bad to dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: local mirror attached to that machine.  it's not mine
<mhb> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> but that's only in a chroot
<Hobbsee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36233/ for one
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i wish i'd left this as a chroot
<Hobbsee> mhb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36236/ is the only major error so far.  and wodim is requiring interaction
<mhb> Hobbsee: good to know
<Hobbsee> solved by an apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> and that's it
<Hobbsee> better than edgy :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: I decided to do a dist-upgrade myself right now (cause I don't have 1485kB/s at home :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> do it on a proper system, not a chroot
* Hobbsee just chrooted, with ssh
<Hobbsee> !info coreutils edgy
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.96-5ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1334 kB, installed size 8804 kB
<Hobbsee> !info coreutils feisty
<Hobbsee> !info coreutils feisty
<mhb> Hobbsee: yep, doing it like that (on a proper system)
<el> Riddell, Lure: you were talking about the syssettings general/advanced stuff. what i originally had in mind was a toolbar-like navigation bar like here: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~soma/patterns/Review/MainNavigation
<el> the problem with tabs is that they don't work with the other navigation elements in sys settings
<el> as there is no vertical navigation widget in kde so far, maybe a modified toolbar would work?
<el> the problem is that even in a toolbar, exclusive options aren't visualised in a good way...
<Hobbsee> el: there's only one major problem with that - what if you dont know which section you want?
<Hobbsee> hey |toma|
<|toma|> hi Hobbsee
<el> hey Hobbsee - you mean if the setting you're looking for is in general or advanced?
<Hobbsee> that too
<toma> Hobbsee: we tried to rearrange the meeting, but we failed to get a dat for this year
<Hobbsee> was meaning whcih component it was
<toma> date
<Hobbsee> toma: fair enough.  i didnt give much notice, i'm afraid - not that i had any
<Hobbsee> well, much
<el> Hobbsee, which component?
<toma> Hobbsee: okay, next one should be early in the new year
<Hobbsee> el: personal, L&F, Comp Admin...
<el> Hobbsee, usually you don't look for sections, but you want to change sth specific in the settings
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> assuming you know where it is.  but i see yourpoint
<el> Hobbsee, so you scan the sections and try to figure out where it is
* Hobbsee thinks a search would be the most effective
<Hobbsee> yeah
<el> Hobbsee, but there is a search, too
<Hobbsee> accessible by keyboard
<el> Hobbsee, but line edits in toolbars are accessible by the keyboard, no>
<el> ?
<Hobbsee> el: line edits?
<el> Hobbsee, at least comboboxes are
<el> Hobbsee, search fields
<Hobbsee> why isnt the keyboard focused there by default?
<el> Hobbsee, keyboard navigation in systemsettings doesn;t work at all, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> yes.  sucky.
<el> that was one of the tasks for edgy, but wasn;t implemented (not enough time..)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<el> :-|
<Hobbsee> hey danimo
<danimo> moin!
<el> hey danimo
<danimo> hi Hobbsee, el!
<danimo> a nicely patched kubuntu: http://developer.kde.org/~danimo/screenies/kdm_input.png
<Hobbsee> patched how?
<Riddell> the password field
<el> dots instead of *
<danimo> yepp
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> just a qt configure switch?  or something more?
<danimo> Riddell: no,see patch linked http://daniel.molkentin.de/blog/index.php?/archives/60-KStyle-Pimped.html
<danimo> Riddell: rename it kubuntu-63-whatever.patch and put it into kdelibs/debian/changes
<danimo> Riddell: builds just fine for me on edgy
<danimo> Riddell: Ideally I want to have it in 3.5.6
<danimo> Riddell: I just need SadEagles OK
<Riddell> patch KStyle link broken
<danimo> really?
<danimo> Riddell: fixed
<danimo> Riddell: I broke it during an update
<Riddell> looks like a small enough patch
<danimo> yepp
<danimo> Riddell: It's really simple
<Riddell> if you send me a debdiff I can upload to feisty
<danimo> Riddell: I really want to push it into 3.5.6
<danimo> Riddell: if that fails, we can still go for that option
<Riddell> yeah, but we want it now!
<danimo> Riddell: I can't do a debdiff
<danimo> Riddell: can't you do it quickly?
<danimo> Riddell: otherwise you'll have to wait a couple of hours
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'll do it
<Riddell> yay Hobbsee!
<danimo> Hobbsee: yay!
<Riddell> danimo: I'm busy editing the dot
* danimo deletes a stale suse factory tree and finds his laptop gained a total of 2,7 GB :)
* Hobbsee waits for this to download
<danimo>  Hobbsee: "this"?
<Hobbsee> kdelibs
<danimo> ah
<danimo> Hobbsee: I got upgraded to 3MBit/s now :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: for the same price
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> right, done
<danimo> Hobbsee: they said they wouldn't do that usually, but it seems I saved their ass because I reported a subtle but annoying annormality in their network that could have caused severy problems if detected a bit later.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kdelibs.debdiff
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh
<danimo> Hobbsee: oh, it's not only kdm
<danimo> Hobbsee: it's KDE-wide
<danimo> Hobbsee: as long as you use a KDE style
<apokryphos> Riddell: some people really do seem to hate distro posts on the dot; even some are on righteous crusades about this. Crazy.
<danimo> Hobbsee: you might want to change the description in the diff :)
<Hobbsee> oh
<apokryphos> never thought I'd get this much stick for that post :P
<apokryphos> nevermind, though. For every person complaining there's at least two saying they want such distro posts.
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's curious, nobody has complained in the past, but in the last month it seems to be the fashion
<Riddell> probably we're just not posting enough news in general
<apokryphos> could be. Also, the releases haven't been that far apart, so some people might get the wrong impression
<Hobbsee> danimo: so it's any password box?
* Jucato thinks they started complaining on one of the articles about Kubuntu...
<danimo> Hobbsee: yepp
<danimo> Hobbsee: ideally at least
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<danimo> Hobbsee: I have tested the patch for almost a day now
<Hobbsee> :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: and so far I haven't encountered a kde app that did not make use of it
<Hobbsee> :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: it would be something very wicket
<Hobbsee> danimo: for all kde apps, or all apps?
<danimo> Hobbsee: kde apps, I can't do magic :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<danimo> Hobbsee: but gnome uses that character for a long time
<danimo> Hobbsee: even kpasswordedit uses it correctly
<danimo> Hobbsee: so no needs to worry
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: danimo updated
<Riddell> two secs...
<Hobbsee> 1...2...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: TIME'S UP!!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> *DING*
<Riddell> ok, looking
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: uploaded
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> thanks Riddell
<toma> any motu's who want to approve bug 75229 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75229 in Ubuntu "Please sync Mailody 0.2.0-1 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75229
<Riddell> toma: done
<toma> Riddell: thnxs
<manchicken> This kinda sucks.
<Riddell> manchicken: what's that?
<manchicken> `sudo pbuilder create --distribution feisty` keeps hanging on bip2...
<manchicken> 99% [25 Packages bzip2 0] 
<manchicken> I'm just trying to set up a build and test environment right now so that I can help you all out with some merges.
<manchicken> Setting up a build environment for a distribution is (understandably) a hell of a lot more complicated than I initially thought ^_^
<manchicken> But that's cool.  If I can set up kde4 build environments, I can set up this one.
<manchicken> It's been sitting at that line for a while, too.
<manchicken> I left this thing around 00:29.
<manchicken> Riddell: If you're looking for a hyper hacker who likes to bounce around from program to program fixing various things, then I don't think you'll find anybody with a shorter attention span than myself ;)
<manchicken> (I just scrolled up to conversation around 04:23)
<Riddell> we certainly are
<Riddell> if pbuilder is doing funny things, you can also just do a chroot
<manchicken> I think it's actually doing something though.
<Riddell> mkdir feisty; sudo deboostrap --variant=buildd feisty feisty/
<manchicken> gzip is hitting my CPU rather hard....
<manchicken> I'm wondering if there's some massive archive that's just been decompressing this whole time.
<manchicken> So Adept is python, is it not?
<Riddell> no, it's C++
<manchicken> Ah..
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> Is it fully using KDE internals or just Qt?
<Riddell> fully KDE
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> Did you know that Perl-Qt has almost all of Qt in it except for networking stuff?
<manchicken> What a bloody disappointment.
<manchicken> Anyway....
<manchicken> I've gotta teach my youth group today, and when I get back I'm going to set up a build environment or kill something trying.
<Riddell> people still use Perl?
<manchicken> Use it all the time ^_^
<manchicken> Almost as much as Emacs.
<manchicken> Although I do get paid to use it ^_^
<manchicken> I actually have the making of a pretty neat little podcast app written in Perl-Qt... until I found out that QHttp stuff isn't implemented.
<manchicken> At first I tried using LWP, but LWP doesn't thread well.
<manchicken> So I figured I'd try taking advantage of multi-threaded Qt.
<manchicken> No such luck.
<manchicken> I tried everything I could, and Qt just sat there with its thump up the rumph.
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken> When I looked at the actual calls it was making, it made every call properly except for QHttp calls.  No QHttp calls were being made.  That made me a sad panda.
<manchicken> Anyway, I think I've proven my lack of attention span.
<manchicken> I believe I'm on the ubuntu-devel list, is there another list you'd like to see me on?
<manchicken> No, pbuilder is definately hanging.
<manchicken> That was my backup process that was doing the gzip.
<manchicken> Ack, I had edgy in my /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/source.list, but was telling it to build feisty.
<nixternal> kubuntu-devel :)
<manchicken> Mornin'
<nixternal> that it is, and an early morning at that
<nixternal> do you goto sleep?
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<manchicken> Sometimes.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> i think some mickey'd's is in order for this morning
<manchicken> Very nice.
<nixternal> so today I become president of the CoDLUG..time to make changes and take the internet and mailing list from the old prez asap, cuz its current condition is hopeless
<Lure> Riddell: knetworkconf asks for version on start -> we need to add Feisty to the list to fix auto detect. Will you do it or should I prepare debdiff?
<manchicken> WHY does pbuilder hate me?!
<manchicken> It's still hanging on bzip2.
<nixternal> hmmm...mine made it past bzip on an update so far
<nixternal> i will see here when it goes to Get it
<manchicken> I would presume us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> no, for pbuilder i use just archive.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> that could be the issue as well, it may not have sync'd up yet with the us archives
<manchicken> I have archive.ubuntu.com in there, but it's going to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<manchicken> MIRRORSITE=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nixternal> ya, i had the issue before as well...trying to remember how i fixed it
<manchicken> Should I uncomment the COMPONENTS line?
<nixternal> how about in the apt.config, does the sources.list point to archive.ubuntu.com as well?
<manchicken> That may be it.
<manchicken> They're all us.archive
<nixternal> i think i changed that, and possibly had to recreate the env
<manchicken> I'll try that.
<nixternal> APTCONFDIR="/var/cache/pbuilder/feisty/apt.config/"
<manchicken> us.archive.ubuntu.com has never given me trouble for my normal use... oh well.
<nixternal> in pbuilderrc i have that as well
<nixternal> i have had issues with us.archive in the past
<nixternal> heh, in kde-look.org, clipart > highest rated, my Powered by Kubuntu image is #5 still
<nixternal> also, for packaging and what not, the main channel is #ubuntu-motu  alot of super smart packagers that can answer everything...don't let them know i sent you though, im sure they are sick of me already :)
<Riddell> Lure: go ahead
<manchicken> IT FINISHED!
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> Ooh, that's nice.
<manchicken> Okay, now I just need to figure out how to get it to include X and K.
<Lure> Riddell (or any other core-dev): knetworkconf fix for feisty: http://lure.homelinux.net/kubuntu/kdeadmin.debdiff
<Riddell> manchicken|away: pbuilder will include what you tell it to with build-deps when you pbuild the package
<Riddell> Lure: uploading
<Riddell> I'll put it into KDE SVN too
<Lure> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> thanks Lure
<Lure> Riddell: any idea why so many icons in Lost&Found + 2x Settings menu entries?
<Riddell> Lure: no idea, it needs looking into
<Riddell> all the lost+found are kcontrol modules, something isn't excluding them
* marseillai_ is wondering why ffmpeg is compiled whitout lame support in ubuntu ?
<Lure> marseillai_: to be in universe instead of multiverse?
<marseillai_> lure perhaps but in this case it should be in multiverse too WITH this support and this is the case for several applications. currently i'm trying to convert .mov files in .flv files and i never have sound on my .flv files
<marseillai_> and when i look ubuntu forum i often found people with this problem
<marseillai_> and the only solution i found is to recompile ffmpeg
<marseillai_> i think that adding multiverse repo should give me this support
<Riddell> probably siretat's doings
<Lure> s/siretat/siretart/
<marseillai_> you was speaking to me ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but look in the changelog to find out
<marseillai_> Riddell: but it's not possible to have a program in too repo? one in universe without lame support ? and one in multiverse with?
<Riddell> no, but it can be split
<Riddell> depends on what else is in ffmpeg, I don't the details
<Czessi> Riddell: Hi, I updated the Klear package and commentated your notes http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3713
<Riddell> Czessi: compiling
<Riddell> Czessi: advocated!  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3713
<Riddell> find someone else to advocate it and we can get it uploaded
<Czessi> Riddell: Thanks! I'll take a look at ubuntu-motu
<Lure> Riddell: K-menu mess is not us big on my desktop (dist-upgraded from edgy): only Settings->HP LIP Toolbox
<Lure> Riddell: but no Lost&Found there...
<danimo> Czessi: what's so great about klear?
<danimo> Czessi: so far kaffeine always showed to be better
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, so how do I control that?
<manchicken> Is there a doc or wiki I can follow?
<manchicken> nixternal gave me a PDF, I'll check there.
<manchicken> So do I have to install all dependencies into pbuilder manually?
<manchicken> Or do I pbuilder login and apt-get things?
<Lure> manchicken: no, pbuilder build will install required dependencies
<manchicken> Lure: Well none of the KDE stuff is installed in this feisty pbuilder image.
<manchicken> How do I control that?
<Lure> manchicken: it will get installed when you build first kde package (and then it will be cached)
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's nice.
<manchicken> So I gotta get a .dsc?
<Lure> manchicken: pbuilder only keeps minimal root
<manchicken> That's nice.
<Lure> manchicken: yes, you pass .dsc to build option
<manchicken> So can one ssh into a pbuilder to forward X or will it work with an already running X instance?
<manchicken> Before you wonder, yes, I am clueless.
<Lure> manchicken: pbuilder does not need X - it just does build in CLI and will give you .deb
<Lure> manchicken: no problem, I was clueless too when I started ;-)
<manchicken> Right, but if I'm working on a KDE program that I don't want to pollute or update an existing program, how do I isolate it in a pbuilder instance and still be able to run it?
<manchicken> I would RTFM if I could find one ^_^
<manchicken> I got a minimal feisty pbuilder image that I can pbuilder login into... but that's where the disconnect is.
<Lure> Riddell: it seems that kdeadmin did not build on i386/amd64 due to lilo :-( https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/284062
<Lure> manchicken: did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto ?
<manchicken> Yup.
<Lure> manchicken: you do not need to login, just run build
<manchicken> right, but if I've already got kopete installed, and I want to make a change in the feisty version of it but not have it pollute my edgy install, how do I do that?
<manchicken> I need a stable system.
<Lure> you can do the change on source, do debuild -S to build source package, build with pbuilder
<Lure> this will not damage your stable system, the only issue is how to test
<manchicken> And then install into chroot?
<Lure> for this you would probably need chroot environment
<Lure> manchicken: yes, I do not know if pbuilder can be abused for this
<manchicken> You know of a good chroot tut?
<manchicken> Well, if pbuilder pops out a .deb, and chroot can install debs, then that sounds like a great way to do things.
<Lure> manchicken: this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Lure> manchicken: and other links on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<manchicken> Cool.  thanks.
<Lure> manchicken: if you have chroot, you do not need pbuilder
<manchicken> So then why do people run pbuilder?
<Lure> manchicken: it is still nice to have pbuilder, as it will ensure it builds on clean system (like official buildd systems)
<Lure> manchicken: chrooted environment can also get crafted in time...
<manchicken_> Stupid wifi....
<ryanakca> Lure: would apt sigsev'ing be a security vulnerability? seeing that people can't (to my knowledge, unless you comb threw all the repos and compare versions with local ones) upgrade their system to install any security fix?
<manchicken> Have you ever had any trouble doing this on wireless?
<Lure> ryanakca: it might - the problem is that you seems to be one of the rare cases with this problem...
<manchicken> Okay, it seems that when I try to debootstrap my wireless goes crazy.
<manchicken> Has anybody else experienced this?
<mhb> hi all
<mhb> oh, I hate waiting one extra hour on a train
<ryanakca> Lure: yeah... so... check the box in the bug report?
<ryanakca> mhb: hmm... trains have internet?
<Lure> ryanakca: I think it is not required, as it is not wide-spread bug....
<mhb> ryanakca: not even a power outlet here :OI
<ryanakca> Lure: kk... and should I put all the backtraces and straces into a tarball, or upload individually?
<ryanakca> mhb: lol... so I take it you aren't on the train :)
<mhb> ryanakca: no, I'm back home
<mhb> ryanakca: I was on the train for 5 hours
<ryanakca> kk... *thinks they should have internet on trains*
<ryanakca> mhb: sounds fun... busyness trip? or an early holiday? (I could use one of those :D )
<mhb> ryanakca: weekend with my girlfriend
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken> Nobody?  No ideas on the wifi thing?
<mhb> I see Feisty has problems with encoding, just like *every* Ubuntu alpha 1 CD I've tested :o)
<Lure> manchicken: it can be the load on the interface triggering this, no idea what else could be the cause...
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> Okay, now it's magically working....
<manchicken> Beautiful.
<manchicken> Ooh, this chroot thing looks like it may be quite simple
<ryanakca> Lure: bug 75273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75273 in apt "Apt constantly sigsevs on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75273
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> I got mychroot working.
<fdoving> chrooting is nice. :)
<manchicken> I'm digging it.
<fdoving> pbuilder is also cool.
<manchicken> pbuilder may be cool, but right now I need a development environment where I can run stuff.
<fdoving> then it's not what you want.
<manchicken> Ooh, this is so sexy.
<manchicken> Okay, now that I have a build environment....
<manchicken> Is there one thing I could apt-get that would pull over all default kubunt packages?
<fdoving> yes, kubuntu-desktop
<manchicken> Man, #kubuntu is maddening.
<manchicken> heh, that'll take up some space.
<manchicken> Almost 1.5GB
<fdoving> fully blown kubuntu system :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Now, if I'm running something like dcop in chroot, will it conflict with my normal base install?
<manchicken> (which reminds me, I haven't restarted K since yesterday's edgy update)
<manchicken> this is so insanely cool.
<manchicken> This means that KDE4 people could hack kde4 without having to fight with multiple directories and all of that stuff.
<manchicken> Although I'm sure that this is already being done, but that I'm just not used to it ^_^
<manchicken> I suppose I'm just easily impressed.
<fdoving> dcop can be run inside the chroot without conflicting with the rest, yes.
<fdoving> the tmp dirs with the sockets don't crash.
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, so I think I have a build environment set up.
<manchicken> Riddell: Got a task needs doing?
<mhb> who did the new guidance-power-manager icons?
<mhb> I mean those in Feisty
* manchicken doesn't know.
<manchicken> Check the blame.
<Lure> mhb: kwwii
<mhb> Lure: hmm... I liked the older ones more
<Lure> mhb: tell this to him and sebas when around
<mhb> Lure: will do
<Lure> mhb: I am fine with both ;-)
<Riddell> manchicken: know how to merge packages?
<Riddell> manchicken: take your pick http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.htm
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Riddell> anything beginning with a k :)
<manchicken> Just some time in ediff, right?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Merging
<Lure> Riddell: seen kdeadmin build failed dues to lilo...
<Riddell> Lure: oh, foo.  not much we can do about that, unless you want to fix lilo I guess
<manchicken> Riddell: You said something about adding tabs to kde-systemsettings.
<Riddell> manchicken: yes please
<Lure> manchicken: or fix adept
<Riddell> manchicken: people get confused because we have buttons that act like tabs
<Riddell> Lure: lets start him off simple :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I can see that.
<Riddell> manchicken: tabs widgets may not be the best replacement though, see the link that el posted earlier for more ideas
<manchicken> Okay, I'll get on this.
* Lure just thought that if you do not know it is hard you just do it ;-)
<manchicken> Is it using the designer or just straight C++?
<Riddell> manchicken: just play around with whatever layouts you can come up with and post some screenshots
<mhb> katapult's not working for me on feisty after dist-upgrade ... tried to remove katapultrc, but no luck
<Riddell> manchicken: just straight c++ I think
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Riddell> mhb: works for me, sure you have it running?
<Lure> mhb: working here (herd 1 clean) and on my desktop (edgy -> feisty)
<mhb> Riddell: tried to start it from the cmdline, reports no errors but won't start either
* Riddell off to bed
<mhb> I had some trouble with katapult in Edgy, it turned out to be a configuration problem, but now the config file is gone and the problem's still there
<manchicken> Later man.
<Lure> mhb: you are using non-english?
<mhb> Lure: yep
<Lure> mhb: I think Tonio fixed something in katapult for this - maybe that is missing in edgy
<Lure> s/edgy/feisty
<mhb> Lure: hmm ... could be
<Lure> there was SRU
<mhb> Lure: so you're using english desktop?
<Lure> mhb: yes
<mhb> Lure: does Slovenian characters work well for you in Feisty?
<Lure> mhb: I do not use slovenian characters ;-)
<mhb> Lure: not at all? Wow
<Lure> 
<Lure> they work
<Lure> mhb: I have english keyboard, most of my work is in english - so I do not care much about rare occasions when I need them ;-)
<mhb> Lure: ok, thanks for the info (some of the Czech ones don't, that's why I asked)
<manchicken> Is there a way to kill all chrooted apps, or tell the difference between the chrooted versions and the normal versions?
<Lure> manchicken: I do not thnk so...
<Lure> mhb: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/katapult/+changelog
<Lure> mhb: * Add kubuntu_07_work_with_non_english.diff closes 48103
<Lure> mhb: maybe this patch is missing in feisty version
<mhb> Lure: thanks, I'll check later
* mhb -> sleep
<mhb> goodnight
<fdoving> nite.
<Lure> nite
<manchicken> Okay, kde-systemsettings is using designer stuff it seems.
<Lure> Riddell: all kubuntu spec are still "Pending approval": https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<Lure> Riddell: how do we get them approved?
<manchicken> Err,  no it isn't.
<jjesse> why are we congrating Tonio and Raphink
<jjesse> acordig to the topic
<Lure> jjesse: they are both getting married
<jjesse> ah
<manchicken> Marriage is fun.  Congrats certainly are in order.
* Lure -> bed - nite all
<manchicken> Nice...
<manchicken> kde-systemsettings won't compile from apt-get.
<manchicken> Just doing `apt-get source kde-systemsettings --compile` fails.
<ryanakca> manchicken: it sigsev?
<manchicken> Naw.
<manchicken> Compile fails.
<ryanakca> drats...
* ryanakca is trying to find someone else with a broken apt
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I haven't recompiled it.
<manchicken> Just installed feisty.
<ryanakca> ooh, fun
<ryanakca> manchicken: it work?
<ryanakca> well... I'll ask you tommorow :)
<manchicken> apt-get works
<manchicken> But I still can't get kde-systemsettings to compile.
<manchicken> It's the configure script.
<manchicken> How does one regenerate that script?
<ryanakca> no clue...
<ryanakca> what about apt-get install kde-systemsettings       instead of recompiling it?
<manchicken> I'm trying to work on it ^_^
<manchicken> The binary works just fine ^_^
<manchicken> But binaries aren't much good for hacking
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-03
<ryanakca> kwwii: ping, how can you print the leaflet so that the gradients aren't all messed up and so that the text at the bottom is legible?
<kwwii> ryanakca: erm, not sure what you mean
<_StefanS_> morning
<Serega> morning!
<stdin> ok, it's taken me 3 days but I *think* I've finally got python-kde4 packaged
<luisbg_> hello all
<luisbg_> Riddell, ping
<luisbg_> hey glatzor_ =)
<glatzor_> hey luisbg_!
<luisbg_> glatzor_, how is all going?
<glatzor> luisbg_: you want to write a fancy cairo widget?
<luisbg_> yeeiiii
<luisbg_> cairo is fun!
<luisbg_> and sincerely... the tasks in your hand for now have been very big and hard to attack
<luisbg_> unless you know a lot of the code
<glatzor> luisbg_: I haven't used cairo yet, so it would take me some time to get something useful
<luisbg_> and I feel bad
<luisbg_> since I commited to help you and I haven't
<kaankee> hi where can i find  ~/.bashrc file??? is present by default or should we create it???
<glatzor> luisbg_: I know. I also had a bad feeling about this
<luisbg_> kaankee, it should be there by default
<luisbg_> glatzor, are you comfortable with the xrandr stuff now?
<glatzor> luisbg_: but the capplet and the widget are good places to work on
<stdin> kaankee: I've answered that, and this isn't a support channel
<luisbg_> #kubuntu is
<luisbg_> glatzor, we can make a nice agreement then
<luisbg_> I can do the capplet and widget and you can use your time more usefully in the xrandr code
<luisbg_> as you are more used to it
<luisbg_> and you would have to learn cairo anyway
<glatzor> luisbg_: I would like to have the final decision on user interface issues.
<glatzor> luisbg_: if you can life with this.
<glatzor> luisbg_: Have you already looked at the exisiting code?
<luisbg_> glatzor, yes, I looked at it last night
<glatzor> luisbg_: and I would like to move away from launchpad, becuase of its proprietary nature
<glatzor> luisbg_: so I would host the main branch on my server or somewhere else and launchpad would only have got a mirrored one
<luisbg_> glatzor, I like launchpad but it is your call... where do you want to move it?
<luisbg_> ahhh ok
<glatzor> luisbg_: plus the individual ones.
<luisbg_> send me an email with the new bzr address
<glatzor> luisbg_: you can still use the one at launchpad. I will just change it from hosted to mirrored
<luisbg_> yes, I understand
<luisbg_> want to take this to a PM?
<glatzor> luisbg_: When starting the project I had once again looked at all the licenses. And then I came across the GPL3
<glatzor> So since I do this in my part time I can do things the "right" way
<luisbg_> =)
<luisbg_> cool
<glatzor> luisbg_: we could also use jabber
<luisbg_> let me open it
<glatzor> sebi at glatzor de
<Riddell> luisbg_: hi
<Riddell> stdin: really?!
<stdin> Riddell: I think so :)
<Riddell> wow
<stdin> haven't installed it (haven't upgraded to gutsy yet), but the debs I have look ok
<stdin> you can dget it to have a look http://stdin.me.uk/python-kde4/python-kde4_3.92.0~svn20071201-0ubuntu1.dsc
<stdin> and if you want the debs, I can put them somewhere too (21MB so it'll take a while)
<stdin> *22MB
<Riddell> stdin: where did you get that orig tar from?
<stdin> svn
<stdin> couldn't find an actual tar.gz
<Riddell> no I don't think there is one, except kdebindings
<Serega> hey, Riddell!
<Riddell> morning stdin
<Riddell> morning Serega too
<Riddell> stdin: this is a long compile
<stdin> Riddell: yeah, took about 3 hours on my 2.8GHz 1.5GB RAM PC
<luisbg_> Riddell, I sent you an email like 2 hours ago
<stdin> Riddell: you can try downloading the debs (built in a hardy pbuilder) from http://stdin.me.uk/python-kde4/  but that's on my home connection so it'll be a slow download
<stdin> probably quicker than building tho :p
 * Riddell replies to luisbg_ 
<luisbg_> Riddell, =) thanks
<luisbg_> Riddell, I hate it when just after clicking send... you see a grammatical error in the written email
<luisbg_> Riddell, "suggest me" should say "suggested me"
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi ! have an idea why kpar2 was rejected this time ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nope.  i didn't do it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did u-a@l.u.c say anything about it?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in New queue
<Tonio_> Rejected:
<Tonio_> None
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah I receive an email this morning saying it was rejected
<Tonio_> Riddell: was NEWed yesterday
<Riddell> it's definately still in New queue
<Tonio_> weird....
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, let's wait then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I read the new queue somewhere ir is that only accessible to you and Hobbsee ? that would avoid stupid questions next time :)
<Hobbsee> new queue is public, afaik
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: URL ?
<Riddell> KubuntuFiles knows
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/hardy/new/
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?batch=500
<Riddell> stdin: make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/include/qt4/Qt/qtimer.h', needed by `CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kio.dir/sip/kio/sipkiopart1.o'. Stop.
<Riddell> arg
<stdin> hmm
<Riddell> erm, I don't have libqt4-dev installed
<Riddell> but it's in the build-dep
<stdin> ahh, good :)
<Riddell> hmm, it must have been removed by one of the other compiles I'm doing
<Riddell> lets see if debuild -nc resumes where it broke
<stdin> I think it runs debian/rules clean
<Riddell> -nc doesn't
<stdin> ahh, yes
<Riddell> so if the build system has any intelligence, it'll just pick up where it broke
<Riddell> yep, seems to do the job
<stdin> good, I had to do "sudo pbuilder --login" so it didn't remove everything after a fail :p
<stdin> waiting 3 hours to find out you made a typo is not fun
<Riddell> I only use pbuilder for a final check, while working on the package I just run debuild locally
<stdin> I don't have a hardy install, so I didn't have much choice
<Riddell> stdin: use a chroot
<stdin> pbuilder is a chroot ;)
<Riddell> sure but it doesn't let you make incremental changes
<stdin> that's why I did --login
<Riddell> mkdir hardychroot; sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd hardy hardychroot/
<Riddell> oh, I see, that could work
<stdin> it was just the quickest thing at the time, I'm planning to get a hardy install on another partition soon
 * _buz wonders why hardy alpha 1 is not mentioned on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> a good question _buz
 * buz downloads hardy, will then figure out if i can install it without rebooting :P
<Riddell> buz: added to kubuntu.org, pending cache update, thanks
<buz> hows the state of alpha1? will it overwrite existing partitions :P
<Hobbsee> it'll eat your hard drive.  it's a new feature.
<Riddell> stdin: packages compiled, all seems to work
<Riddell> a fabulously good first package
<stdin> great :)
<Riddell> stdin: however, python is more complex than that I'm afraid
<Riddell> the whole python-central thing ought to be used, although I've never quite got my head round it
<Riddell> but it needs to create .pyc files for .py files during package install
<stdin> I've never used python so it's all completely new for me
<Riddell> kdebindings seems to use python-support instead of python-central
<stdin> I think it built some (3) .pyc files, just didn't install them
<stdin> if those are all that's needed then it should be simple to add them
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you know if there's any python expertese within motu?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: erm, there should be some.
<Hobbsee> ask in -motu
<Riddell> stdin: take a look at man dh_pycentral
<Riddell> that needs to be called at some point
<stdin> ok
<Riddell> not entirely sure when though
<Riddell> it'll move about where files are
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy taking a look at that eee dot article sometime?
<Riddell> nixternal: also ping about Packaging Day
 * stdin is confused
<Riddell> stdin: packaging python can do that
<Riddell> stdin: where did you get to?
<stdin> not far, I'm trying to figure out how/where to call dh_pycentral
<stdin> it's using the cdbs rules from the KDE4 packages so I can't tell
<stdin> I even tried including /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk  but no luck
<Riddell> stdin: that's for the distutils native build system of python
<Riddell> we're using cmake so it'll just break things
<stdin> yeah, I found that out :p
<Riddell> stdin: hmm, no quick answer on #ubuntu-devel asking for documentation
<stdin> it's just finding where to put the command in
<buz> stdin: pyc is not necessarily needed to run something, it just speeds up as its compiled to some bytecode already
<Riddell> buz: sure, but it's needed by debian policy and it's just good practice for packaging to do the hard bits so users don't have to
<buz> ack
<Riddell> stdin: seems to be binary-install according to /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk
<stdin> I'll try it
<stdin> ok, I think that worked
<Riddell> stdin: what does it do?
<stdin> as far as I can see, it just includes the .pyc files
<stdin> not sure why it seems to depend on kde-icons-oxygen though :p
<stdin> right, same version/revision number right now, but the files in http://stdin.me.uk/python-kde4/ are updated
<stdin> and it seems kde4.py and pykdeuic4.py wern't installed before, fixed that
<stdin> hmm, now that strange... just tried "fakeroot debian/binary |grep pycentral" and got nothing so it isn't actually being run..
<Riddell> stdin: you added it to "binary-install/$(DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE)-doc-html"
<Riddell> which is only run for -doc-html packages, which isn't in this
<stdin> uhh, so I did
<Riddell> stdin: also don't add it to kde.mk, that's supposed to be the same over all packages
<Riddell> add it to binary-install::  in debian/rules
<stdin> still don't see it actually being called
 * Riddell tries
<Riddell> stdin: common-install-arch:: seems to do something
<stdin> trying it now
<Riddell> but not actually very much
<stdin> yeah, it got called but I can't tell what it did
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/ is a stange place for python modules to be
<nixternal> oi oi Riddell
<stdin> with a prefix of "/usr/lib/kde4" that's where they get installed, so who knows
<nixternal> Riddell: taking a look at the eee article, and what is packaging day?
<Riddell> nixternal: packaging day is a jono inspired evening of talks on kubuntu (name isn't final)
<Riddell> nixternal: thursday 13th, 15UTC to 19UTC
<Riddell> nixternal: it's been suggested we have a short talk on documentation
<Riddell> of which you would be the likely candidate
<Riddell> also volunteers for a packaging tutorial welcome
 * Riddell eyes up stdin 
<nixternal> 15UTC to 19UTC == 09:00 to 13:00, which means I am at school during those times
<Riddell> nixternal: no lunch break?
<nixternal> 10 minutes in between classes
<Riddell> you must get hungry by the end of the day
<Riddell> stdin: if I run "dh_pycentral -a" from the command line that does stuff
<Riddell> stdin: makes debian/python-kde4.postinst.debhelper
<Riddell> and debian/python-kde4/usr/share/pycentral/
<stdin> I'll try adding -a to the command in debian/rules, see what happens
<Riddell> I think common-install-arch:: is run too soon
<Riddell> needs to be run after install is done
<Riddell> maybe common-binary-post-install::
<stdin> ok, I'll try that one
<nixternal> Riddell: the eee pc story is good, go ahead and submit or were there any changes you noticed?
<Riddell> nixternal: I've not looked at it at all
<Riddell> nixternal: could you add next kubuntu meeting 23utc on wed 12th
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> wo0t, I will be at that meeting!!
<Riddell> nixternal: if you've proofread it go ahead and publish (do the repost, add, approve thing)
<Riddell> nixternal: I note the title isn't in title case
<Riddell> stdin: ah hah common-binary-post-install-arch:: seems to work
<nixternal> I reposted it, and it didn't pick up the repost
<Riddell> nixternal: repost within admin interface, then scroll down to bottom and click "Ad"
<Riddell> Add
<Riddell> repost is a two step thing (it likes to be annoying)
<nixternal> I did that, it isn't reposting the date
<ryanakca> kwwii: nevermind, I figured it out ;)
<stdin> Riddell: yep that seems to do the job
<ryanakca> kwwii: I was trying to print the promo leaflet you had made up, but the gradients at the bottem alway covered/hid the text...
 * ryanakca has yet another snow day :D
<Riddell> stdin: remaining issue is why the files are in /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/ and not a normal python directory
<Riddell> stdin: could you ask on the mailing list about that?
<Riddell> python won't fine them where they are
<stdin> I can see why they'd be in /usr/lib/kde4 (that's the prefix for kde4)
<stdin> but the .py files should be in something like $prefix/share/pycentral/python-kde4 ?
<Riddell> but I don't see any reason for $prefix/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/
<Riddell> stdin: well /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/, it's a debian/ubuntu thing to put them in $prefix/share/pycentral/
<stdin> ahh, I was just looking at the -kde3 package for comparison
<Riddell> stdin: also you can try moving this packaging to the kdebindings tar if you want
<Riddell> everyone has been putting off packaging that but may as well start somewhere and python is somewhere
<stdin> maybe after my brain starts working again, I think it reached it limit
<stdin> I need to change the debian/copyright file, that's from -kde3
<nixternal> kubuntu meeting added to the fridge, off to school I go
<Riddell> stdin: cdbs python packaging can do that to you :)
<Riddell> hi dennisv
<dennisv> hi Riddell
<dennisv> what's up
<Riddell> looking for someone to do a packaging tutorial
<Riddell> currently thinking of stdin, apachelogger_ or jpatrick
<stdin> Riddell: I can get the file in the right directory for now http://stdin.pastebin.com/d4967f58f
<stdin> and please don't make me give a talk :p
<stdin> I have no idea how to
<Riddell> stdin: how did you manage to move the files?
<stdin> put "usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/* /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/" in debian/python-kde4.install
<stdin> then dh_pycentral moves them to the right place after
<stdin> (though I should take the leading slash off /usr)
<stdin> (brb)
<stdin> why don't they understand, I don't want a new phone with 250 free minuets and 500 txts per week... :p
<Hobbsee> why not?  :P
<Hobbsee> thye offering to pay?
<stdin> I don't want a contract, I can barely afford pay-as-you-go
<Hobbsee> ahh, yes, that kind of sucks
<Riddell> they do make it hard to buy a cheap phone with no lock
<Hobbsee> some of them can be unlocked easily enough
<bddebian> Heya
<buz> stdin: have you considered packaging okular?
<stdin> buz: haven't thought about it
<stdin> isn't there already a package though?
<buz> it's a pretty neat these days ;)
<buz> yeah but it wont install
<buz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46698/
<stdin> maybe you should bug the maintainer ;)
<Riddell> buz: okular-kde4 is the package
<buz> oh
<Riddell> should be in gutsy-backports and hardy
<buz> pulling it from stdin's ppa :P
<buz> so maybe you did think to package it after all, stdin
<stdin> due to my well thought out version numbers...
<stdin> buz: yeah, it's part of kdegraphics-kde4 (apparently)
<buz> woah neat
<buz> it comes up without any hitch or ENV monkeying in a kde3 session
<buz> and its incredibly fast
<stdin> yeah, that's all me :p
<buz> http://skim-app.sourceforge.net/ this for kde would be killer
<buz> okular is sort of halfway there
<Fade> has anybody noticed that alt-tabbing through the application list in compiz causes the window decorator to crash? (gutsy)
<Riddell> Fade: kde-window-decorator?
<Fade> well, I am running in kubuntu
<Fade> i'm not sure how compiz interacts with kde at that level.
<Fade> I was just trying to describe what happens. all the window decorations disappear leaving the application window behind.
<Riddell> kde-window-decorator is generally buggy, although I've not seen that problem
<Fade> i'm not sure how to debug the situation running 'compiz --replace' brings back the window frames.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can you please take a look at bug 161835
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161835 in contactsmenu "[Package Removal Request] contactsmenu should be removed from hardy" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161835
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what do you want me to do with it?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: process :P
<Riddell> meh, my archive day is tomorrow
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can you put it on your todo then?
 * apachelogger_ hates contactsmenu
<apachelogger_> shouldn't have packaged it in the frist place
<Riddell> apachelogger_: sure, all ubuntu-archive bugs will be on my todo
<apachelogger_> ^_^
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I mean with super high priority mark ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it's scribbled on the bit of paper on my desk with big letters
<apachelogger_> hooray :D
 * apachelogger_ needs to send Riddell some cookies
<Riddell> anyone heard of mayeco?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: ^^ ?
<Riddell> he says he wants to be an amarok developer on his wiki page
<txwikinger> still?
<txwikinger> I mean he still wants to do that :D
<Nightrose> Riddell: not heard of him yet but if you see him please send him my way ;-)
<txwikinger> Ah, I thought apachelogger
<apachelogger_> right
<apachelogger_> nah
<apachelogger_> Nightrose is the one with the people skills
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose msged him
<Riddell> hola pgquiles
<Riddell> yo coreymon77
<coreymon77> hey
<pgquiles> Riddell: hi
<sebastian^> hi boys and girls :)
<bdgraue> i requested to backport psi 0.11 for feisty https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/173532   and the libqca2-dev, which is a dependency for psi 0.11 https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/173719 , someone told me, i can ask imbrandon or ScottK to take a look at it, i hope i did the request in the right way.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173532 in feisty-backports "please backport psi 0.11" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> bdgraue: Did you test that it works in Feisty?
<bdgraue> if there is anything else i can do, it would be a pleasure for me to help
<bdgraue> ScottK: no, i didn't
<ScottK> bdgraue: That's the next step.  You can look at that using the PREVU tool if you don't already know how to build the packages on Feisty.
<bdgraue> ScottK: i will try to do that, if it work, should i add it to the report?
<ScottK> Yes and then set it to confirmed for status.
<bdgraue> ScottK: i failed to build psi 0.11 with prevu, i added the buildlog to https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/173532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173532 in feisty-backports "please backport psi 0.11" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> bdgraue: Looking.
<ScottK> bdgraue: Bad news is that means it will need a source backport which are significantly discouraged.  I'd suggest asking jdong to look into it.
<bdgraue> ScottK: where can i find jdong to ask
<ScottK> bdgraue: #ubuntu-motu
<bdgraue> thx
<X2B> Hey everyone, I got one question: Does anybody of you guys know about the special keys you support within XFree86?? I am talking about e.g XF86AudioMute... I have already asked in the "normal" but I don't get help there...
<Riddell> we might, try asking
<X2B> Well, with a "clean" install of kubuntu multimedia keys, e.g. keycode 160 are mapped to keys, e.g. XF86AudioMute.
<X2B> Theses keys do stuff when they are pressed. e.g. lower the volume. I want to change the behaviour of the keys, but I don't know how and noone seems to know how these keys work and where you tell them to do something..
<Riddell> grep XF86AudioMute /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Riddell> keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute
<Riddell> should be
<Riddell> do you have that file and /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap ?
<X2B> I only found the definitions, or I think I did. ( /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB )
<Riddell> do you have /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap and /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<X2B> I have both of them.. So that's where the definitions of the keycodes are...
<X2B> But where is written what they do when they are pressed??
<Riddell> ah, Lure.  X2B is wondering about keycodes
<Riddell> X2B: if you run xev and press the button you can see if it's really registered as XF86AudioMute
<Riddell> X2B: kmilo should pick up the key press and pass it to kmix
<Lure> hi Riddell
<Lure> X2B: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes has some bacground
<X2B> Well, my problem is this: You guys had the idea to map the keycodes 160, 174 and 176 to actions related to changing audio volume / mute audio. This sort of backfires with my system: I got a surround system with 3 audio jacks. If the action is triggered, only the volume of the front speakres is reduced. The rear speakers stay the same. As you can certainly guess, this is not what I expect or what I want the system to do... I don't mean to
<X2B> criticise you, but I want to change the settings to fit my system.
<X2B> Question: Did you hear what I said 6 minutes ago?
<Lure> X2B: yes, I understand what you mean
<jpatrick> Riddell: flags for tork and ktorrent are under the Creative Commons License (author "needs to update site")
<Lure> X2B: probably we would need to change kmilo config to be able to select channel
<Riddell> jpatrick: awooga (although not ideal since debian don't do CC, but good enough for us)
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'd love to do a packaging talk, but I'm unavabile until 17UTC onwards
<Riddell> jpatrick: well we have slots at 17UTC and 18UTC
<X2B> well, just one question for now: How could I fix that issue with my system? I can't see any config file/ anyway to change this in KControl.
<Lure> X2B: kmilo would need to be patched to support this
<Lure> X2B: so you would like to make it configurable (like front/back/master)?
<jpatrick> Riddell: ah, seems I don't have school on that day, fit me in at any time
<X2B> ok, now I see the magnitude of the problem :)
<fdoving> Lure: can't you use khotkeys to give one key multiple functions?
<Riddell> jpatrick: want to kick things off at 15UTC then?
<Lure> fdoving: probably it could be used, not sure if there are appropriate dcop calls to achieve what X2B wants
<fdoving> Lure: some dcop calls to kmix to increase/decrease the rest of the channels?
<Lure> fdoving: yes
<Riddell> I'm surprised that setMasterMute doesn't mute all channels
 * Lure is under kde4, so cannot check now
<jpatrick> Riddell: well, is it packaging in general or for kubuntu?
<Lure> Riddell: I think kmix is a bit buggy in kde3
<jpatrick> ah kubuntu pkgs
<Riddell> jpatrick: generally for KDE bits
<X2B> So, I am looking at the source within kdeutils/kmilo/generic now...
 * jpatrick wonders what to talk about
<fdoving> X2B: you don't need to do that.
<Riddell> jpatrick: the contents of a debian/ dir
<Riddell> jpatrick: pick a simple app or widget theme or something and take people through packaging
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, I'm in for kicking off
<X2B> well, I guess that I could write a small patch to do the trick...
<Lure> jpatrick: package QLandkarte (hint: there is one package on getdeb) ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: you guys are all so mean to Kmos ;)
<fdoving> X2B: or you could use khotkeys to execute a dcop call to kmix to increase/decrease the rest of the channels needed.
<Lure> jpatrick: Kmos?
<X2B> It is after all all done with DCOP calls... But that solution would be specific to my problem...
<jpatrick> Lure: guy from getdeb
<Lure> jpatrick: ok, didn't even know that getdeb is one-person project
<jpatrick> Lure: long story, but I think he's the one behind the site
<Lure> jpatrick: I recall the thread about getdeb integration and I still do not get it why this does not merge better into universe
<ScottK> He works on getdeb, but isn't the founder/main person.
<Riddell> jpatrick: you rock
<jpatrick> Lure: packages in universe have to have "quality packaging" iirc
<ScottK> That's lamego
<ScottK> We've asked lamego several times to work within Ubuntu and he basically says it's to much work to package stuff correctly.
<Lure> X2B: did you try to change master channel in kmix - I think kmilo should use master channel
<steveire> Does libxine1 really need to depend on libxine1-gnome? Upgrading wants to pull in have of gnome with it...
<jpatrick> steveire: yep
<steveire> jpatrick: Why?
<jpatrick> steveire: ask siretart
<blizzzek> hi alltogether. there seems to be no hardy alpha feedback site, although it is linked in the announcement...why that? :D
<jpatrick> blizzzek: hello! it's right at the buttom of the page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<jpatrick> ah, I see, it doesn't exist, could you possibly create it?
<blizzzek> jpatrick: the link is there, but the link goes to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu/Feedback and this site does not exist
 * blizzzek is too slow
 * jpatrick is too fast
<blizzzek> ;)
<blizzzek> erm... i can try to create it 8)
<neversfelde> I can help ;)
<jpatrick> blizzzek, neversfelde: you can use https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu/Feedback as a base
<neversfelde> thx
<blizzzek> jpatrick: thx
<jpatrick> np
<blizzzek> neversfelde: thx as well
<neversfelde> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu/Feedback
<neversfelde> is it ok?
<jpatrick> looks good
<manchicken> imbrandon: I didn't know you cared :P
<Riddell> manchicken: fancy doing a talk on something for kubuntu day?
<manchicken> Riddell: Hmm... trying to think of what to talk about...
<manchicken> Ooh, I have an idea :)
<Riddell> what's that?
<manchicken> I could talk about how everybody should focus on cross-DE compatibility, but not necessarily watering down DE-integration by doing so :)
<manchicken> e.g. network manager.  Same back-end, two different front-ends.
<manchicken> But we need something perhaps a little more integrated.
<manchicken> I still haven't seen a perfect example of this.
<manchicken> I would think that ideally we'd have something with one backend and then two light-weight front-ends both utilizing the exact same backend.
<manchicken> Perhaps in MVC fashion.
<ScottK> Restricted manager?
<imbrandon> manchicken: :)
<manchicken> That might be the best example there.
<manchicken> It's just, since there's been a lot of trouble with KDE3, I'm on GNOME pending the release of KDE4.
<imbrandon> ubiguity
<ScottK> manchicken: What do you mean "a lot of trouble"?
<manchicken> It's just to the point where KDE was having issues with my laptop, and GNOME wasn't.  With work getting more busy, I just couldn't spend the time living with the problems like I used to.
<ScottK> Understand how that is.
<manchicken> ScottK: The ACPI keys, power management, network manager, VPN stuff, artsd.
<manchicken> All of those things have been very troublesome lately.
<ScottK> Yum.
<ScottK> My laptop troubles have all been kernel related lately, so that wouldn't help me.
<manchicken> And Kubuntu seems to be the only group of folks who gives a rats back-side about maintaining KDE3.  It kinda pisses me off a bit.
<manchicken> Artsd for a while was just more than I could handle.
<manchicken> It kept locking up.
 * Tm_T is happy KDE3 user without arts
<ScottK> In other news, I had to use Skype for the first time today and their Feisty .deb installed on Guty Kubuntu and worked great right away.  No trouble at all (once I figured out how to convince Kmix to unmute my mic).
<manchicken> And then network manager started in on me.  I use lots of different VPNs for my different clients, so I just can't handle all of that trouble.
<manchicken> That's cool.  I still sit in quiet protest of Skype.
 * ScottK is not a fan, but has a customer with a weekly telcon they want to push to Skype, so I will now use it (but not send them any money).
<manchicken> Yeah.
<ScottK> manchicken: Quote from another channel: "* ScottK needs to go shower.  I've been using proprietary software.  bbiab."
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Lucky for me, my clients all use telephones.
<manchicken> Which is great for me, because I've got my hotspot@home from tmobile.
<ScottK> The problem here is one participant is in .de, so telephones get a little pricey.
 * ScottK had to install the actual Adobe Acrobat last week to fill out a required encrypted .pdf.  Ugh.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I had a client who tried to tell me to do that.
<manchicken> I told him that Acrobat is spyware and that I won't install it.
<ScottK> OTOH, it's now to the point of "Darn, had to install the proprietary Linux version to ..." instead of "Darn, had to boot Windows to ..."
<manchicken> I only bend my personal rules against proprietary software for the more lucrative contracts.
<ScottK> manchicken: I was helping my wife with a job application, so it was pretty non-optional.
<manchicken> Yeah, you can't get away from that.
<manchicken> I bought a copy of VMWare for work.
<manchicken> I'm doing my testing in ubuntu-server VMs.
<manchicken> I might buy a copy of win32 if I have to.
<manchicken> I'll see if I can find a win2k oem :)
 * ScottK has got to run.
 * ScottK usually buys then on Ebay.
<rexbron> Hey, could I get someone to look at bug 173770?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173770 in kdelibs "kdelibs-data is un-uninstallable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173770
<jjesse> test?
<jjesse> test?
<Tm_T> erm?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-04
<jjesse> test?
<jjesse> trying to figure out internet connection at hotel
<yuriy> jjesse: 3 successful tests so far ;)
<manchicken> Have you all seen gOS yet?
<dragon76> hardy alpha1 running well out of box on everex laptop
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<mhb> sebastian^: hello
<sebastian^> hey mhb
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> fdoving: ping ?
<fdoving> hi.
 * Jucato waves around the room
<Tonio_> fdoving: had time to work yesterday ? I will to do something today, so just to be sure to dupe efforts....
<Tonio_> hey Jucato
<fdoving> Tonio_: no, busy most of yesterday, no time.
<Tonio_> fdoving: no pb ;) I'll try to do something today and will let you know
<Tonio_> fdoving: talking about the xauthority problems, I noticed that sudo allows to preserve an env variable
<Tonio_> fdoving: if XAUTHORITY is set, and we force sudo to preserve it, there is no need of a tweak with the -H option
<Tonio_> fdoving: is that acceptable doing this this way or not ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I don't see the point playing with iceauthority vs xauthority, but I may miss something on that point
<fdoving> Tonio_: they kind of do different things. imagine you have user1 trying to do 'kdesudo -u user2 konuqeror' - if you only preserv the environment-variable which basicailly is the path to /home/user1/.Xauthority - user2 would not be able to read that file and it would fail.
<fdoving> it would work when kdesudoing to root, and it's the way it's currently done in gutsy iirc.
<Tonio_> oki got it
<fdoving> the -H is primarily for the $HOME variable.
<Tonio_> fdoving: switching to kprocess worked :) good point, now clean for the hacks done before
<fdoving> let me know when you have pushed to bzr.
<Tonio_> fdoving: I know concerning the -H, but when no env is set, X looks to $HOME/.Xauthority
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's why sudo konqueror when sudo -H konqueror doesn't
<Tonio_> fdoving: just export your Xauthority and that's it
<Tonio_> fdoving: sure I will
<fdoving> exporting can work, if your .Xauthority got the right permissions.
<fdoving> root can of course read everything, once you start using other users it becomes advanced.
<fdoving> you can of course copy your .Xauthority to some magic place and/or give it less restrictive permissions.
<fdoving> I've commented about it in the source somewhere.
<fdoving> The same problem arise when making new xauth keys.
<fdoving> but they timeout after some set time.
<fdoving> which is a good thing imo.
<Tonio_> fdoving: can you remind me of a simple example of a problem kshellprocess might create ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: last time you gave me an example, but I can't seem to remember in fact ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: it needs properly escaped input. it's easy to trick it into executing things by naming files/directories for example.
<fdoving> the problem is that everything is executed with the help from /bin/sh
<fdoving> with kprocess it's not.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep, but even with kprocess I can reproduce the issue if I don't quote all args....
<Tonio_> fdoving: tricky isn't it ?
<Tonio_> opening as root "konqueror:konqueror" starts konqueror as root, then as user
<Tonio_> s/:/;
<fdoving> you didn't set 'setUseShell' did you ?
<fdoving> it needs to be false.
<Tonio_> fdoving: nope I didn't, isn't false the default ?
<fdoving> should be.
<fdoving> what if you use KProcess:quote() ?
<fdoving> i need to go, back in ~30min, driving to a different house.
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Krasu> apachelogger__ : hi
 * Riddell throws bug 173882 at apachelogger__ 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173882 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "changelog error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173882
 * Hobbsee throws all but that bug at Riddell
<sebastian^> ^^
 * Riddell starts swimming
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fix them, isntead of swimming through the
<Hobbsee> m
<Riddell> Tonio_: dood, this kpar2 isn't going to stick
<Riddell> what have archive admin said to you before?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing
<Tonio_> Riddell: got removed once by Hobbsee since I uploaded by error on ubuntu instead of revu
<Tonio_> Riddell: now it is reviewed, archived and uploaded to ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno what the problem is....
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's GPL 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look
<Tonio_> Riddell: COPYING mentions gpl v2
<Riddell> all the source files are GPL 3
<Tonio_> hum, true :/
<Tonio_> okay I'll have to see that with upstream then :/
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for missing that..... stupid copying file....
<mhb> good afternoon, what's up?
<Hobbsee> the sky
<Hobbsee> or the ground, if you're on your head
<Jucato> Hobbsee dancing in and out
<Jucato> or the walls, if you're lying down...
<Jucato> I think
<Hobbsee> X borkage
<Jucato> awts
<Jucato> er..I meant ouch
<mhb> well, better back to school
<mhb> not much fun here :o)
<Tonio_> fdoving: little problem here, you told me not to use a shell process, and connect to a pty
<Tonio_> but usepty sets shellprocess to true... that's the problem :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: http://www.mcs.vuw.ac.nz/technical/software/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/kprocess_8cpp-source.html
<Tonio_> fdoving: look line 100
<Riddell> so, I need a final session for kubuntu tutorial day
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy doing the second packaging tutorial?
<Tonio_> Riddell: may not have time today but why not yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: when is it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: thu 13th, 18:00utc
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will be in toulouse for work
<Tonio_> Riddell: unsure to have internet connexion :'(
<Riddell> ooh la la
<Tonio_> et oui :/
<Riddell> maybe mhb could take it on
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look at the calendar
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'll be in the middle of a class session arround samba....
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to do kubuntu at the same time :)
<Riddell> class session?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> euh......
<Tonio_> isn't that correct in english ?
<Tonio_> I'm giving a samba session for 10 users
<Riddell> it is, I just didn't know your work included that kind of thing
<Tonio_> "class" was bad french translation sorry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep it does
<Tonio_> Riddell: as well as giving interviews to recruit new people and so on
<apachelogger__> meh
<Riddell> or maybe we should have a general getting your work into Kubuntu, intro to PPA, revu, MOTU etc
<apachelogger__> Riddell: bug 173882 is all jpatrick's fault :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173882 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "changelog error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173882
<Riddell> apachelogger__: well he's not around to throw it at :)
 * apachelogger__ is wondering what that line isn't parsable after all
<fdoving> Tonio_: interessting. tried without a pty then?
<apachelogger__> omm
<apachelogger__> I am out of disk spaces -.-
<Tonio_> fdoving: works
<fdoving> Tonio_: great, works as we want it to?
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw, as long as everything is quoted (I used kprocess:quote), a shellprocess might not be that a big problem
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have the feeling that a shellprocess is used in fact
<fdoving> in theory it is evil even if you quote.
<fdoving> for such a program.
<Tonio_> fdoving: the problem I have is that I can't seem to read the "passprompt" required to push the password
<Tonio_> fdoving: sudo needs shell on that point
<fdoving> yep.
<Tonio_> fdoving: fo the moment I'll keep the pty thing, whatever it sets, and will do the quoting correctly, then make hudge tests, and we can rediscuss this later
<Tonio_> also I'll have a look at how does gksu work
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> does the usePty make it appear as it should in /var/run/sudo/$user ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: the problem is I think that sudo interacts with the user, and for that a shell process is needed
<Tonio_> fdoving: there's no way to use a cmdline option to push the password, that's my concern
<Tonio_> fdoving: stop me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there is an easy solution on that point
<Tonio_> fdoving: concerning the pty I'll test and will let you know
<Tonio_> fdoving: also, always using the same pty would help in making the -k option to work right ?
<fdoving> no idea. but it might help :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: also what is the kdesu -t option ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: looks that this is the one missing that causes problems with kdevelop and so on right ?
<fdoving> yep.
<Tonio_> fdoving: hard to implement ?
<fdoving> don't know.
<fdoving> but looking at kdesu it's not that simple.
<apachelogger> Riddell: fix uploaded
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how do you do nbs?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fix the packages so that nothing depends on the packages in the nbs list
<Hobbsee> each nbs package shows the packages which depend on it, so you can fix them
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where's the list again?
<Hobbsee> p.u.c/~u-a/NBS
<Riddell> ah hah
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm pretty happy with kdesudo right now
<Tonio_> fdoving: the only problem is that parsing -c option and all args correctly results an horrible command with the quotes
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm not sure we want to show the command to the user....
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw gksu doesn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: have any opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I think the solution would be a "details" clickable button for those who want to check out the command
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the question?
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want to always show the command to the user with kdesudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: some commands are pretty ugly, like the dolphin's "run as root "
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've always thought it a horrible security risk not to, but as you say gksudo doesn't and it's pretty ugly at times
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suggest to put a "details" button with the command in it
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe you should ask kees for a justification for it to be hidden
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the comprimise idea doesn't comprimise security, but doesn't show the command for all users everytime, I'd say
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, seems sensible
<Tonio_> Riddell: most kdesudo problems will be fixed toonight, thanks for fdoving's suggestions for the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: next will be finishing kio-apt
 * Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<rexbron> hey everyone, I have some updated info on bug 173770. Would someone be able to take a look?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173770 in kdelibs "kdelibs-data is un-uninstallable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173770
<fdoving> Tonio_: how is it ugly? - very quoted?
<Riddell> rexbron: gutsy or hardy?
<rexbron> Riddell: Hardy
<fdoving> Tonio_: i don't mind hiding the command. i belive gksu got this option to enable showing it. probably gconf-key thing.
<rexbron> is there #kubuntu+1?
<rexbron> lol, guess not
<Hobbsee> rexbron: there is, adn we dont use it
<rexbron> Riddell: I should also mention that it is kdelibs in Ubuntu
<Tonio_> fdoving: every component of the command is quoted
<fdoving> Tonio_: like: "some" "magic" "command" ?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> hard to read for the user
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll try to "pseudo hide" it, with a details button or something
<Riddell> rexbron: just installed and removed kdelibs-data in a chroot, no problems at all
<rexbron> wow weird
<Riddell> I'm entirely out of ideas what could cause your problem
<rexbron> I don't know what to do other than a reinstall
<rexbron> as apt it completely borked
<Riddell> mkdir /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg then apt-get remove?
<rexbron> Apt tried to remove that package first, and since it fails, refuses to do anything else
<rexbron> i'll give that a try
<fdoving> Tonio_: hmm.. does kdesu quote like that? - or gksu?
<rexbron> Riddell: <3 :D
<Riddell> rexbron: the problem is the script /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdelibs-data.postrm
<Riddell> so maybe it's an issue with update-icon-caches in hardy
<fdoving> Tonio_: gksu tells you: The application 'bah' lets you modify essential parts of your system.
<rexbron> Riddell: if that last message did not convey my meaning properly, it worked, thanks a lot
<Riddell> rexbron: ah hah, I recreated it
<Riddell> I wonder where that update-icon-caches script came from
<Riddell> the kdelibs one
<Riddell> rexbron: if I have gtk installed that brings in update-icon-caches and the problem appears
<Riddell> so iz gtk bug :)
<rexbron> time to reassign :P
<Riddell> well maybe the kdelibs script is just not using it correctly
<Riddell> hmm, no, that postinst is automatically created
<Tonio_> fdoving: we already put the application name to the user, and the command
<Tonio_> that, I'd like to get rid of in fact
<fdoving> pushed anything to bzr yet?
<claydoh> http://tinyurl.com/2fbk9s kde-look poll :)
<claydoh> tho opensuse is catching up....
<Jucato> (broken link?)
<Jucato> oh nvm
<Riddell> well it's on kde-look.org
<Krasu> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Krasu: hi
<Krasu> well?
<apachelogger> Krasu: sorry, didn't have time to look at the tarball yet
 * apachelogger tells amarok peeps to wait ;-)
<Krasu> ok...
<Krasu> I just wanted to know
<apachelogger> Krasu: well, the tarball should be ok if you fixed everything I mentioned
<Krasu> apachelogger: I just want be sure that incoming 0.8.0 (not 0.7.6 :) ) will be added to KUbuntu withou problems. Ok, let me know when you test tarball, ok?
<apachelogger> yep
 * apachelogger notes that his konqueror is lagging like hell -.-
<Riddell> hi mzungu
<mzungu> hi Riddell
<Riddell> mzungu: am I right in thinking your nick is Swahili for "white person"?
<mzungu> lol - yes
<Riddell> excellent, I have now doubled my Swahili vocabulary
<Jucato> hehe :)
<mzungu> ...and (if you check the wili, or launchpad) you'll see it's really my name ;)
<mzungu> s/wili/wiki/
<mzungu> and it's what guys in the street call out ;)
<Riddell> "Tony White" it all fits together now
<mzungu> :D
<mzungu> here's two more - hakuna matata
<mzungu> (np)
<Jucato> Timon and Pumbaa?
<Riddell> does it really mean "no worries"?
<mzungu> yup
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> disney is so educational
<mzungu> but more for the tourists
<Jucato> hahah )
<mzungu> we usually say - hakuna tabu
<mzungu> walt has a LOT to answer for!
<Riddell> imbrandon: looks like mplayer failed miserably
<Tonio_> Riddell: needs rebuilt against new x264-54 package
<Tonio_> Riddell: should work afterwards
<Riddell> Tonio_: he did that, it failed to compile in a nasty way
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just gotten the -k option to work with kdesudo, hehe :)
<Tonio_> now kdesu -s will work as expected
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does that do?
<Tonio_> forget passwords
<Tonio_> kdesu -s = sudo -k
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember you tried that one out, but it didn't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: connect to pty makes it to work as expected
<Tonio_> as well as using the user name in /var/run/sudo
<dragon76> hey everyone
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll commit today, so that you can review the changes
<Riddell> Tonio_: you got it to connect to a pty?
<Riddell> hi dragon76
<dragon76> has anyone else had trouble getting kdm to start using 2.6.24 in hardy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well just kprocess::setusepty seems to work
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't it set a different pty for every use?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> well I didn't look
<Riddell> hrm, I'm sure it did when I tried
<Riddell> run kdesu twice and see if it remembers the password
<Tonio_> it always sets the same pty from the same pty :)
<Tonio_> means used with command line
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting to test with desktop files, let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: that works
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is interesting is if once launched via desktop file I can empty the password cache using kdesu from the shell
<Tonio_> if tat works it'd be perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: works as expected
<Tonio_> Riddell: password is remembered as long as you run kdesu -s
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> hehe, don't ask me how I did, c++ is still a mystery for me, but as long as it works... ^_^
<dragon76> has anyone tested 2.6.24 kernel in hardy???
<Tonio_> Riddell: we may have to consider a security update for gutsy once tested
<Riddell> dragon76: can't say I have actually
<dragon76> kdm doesn't want to start... I don't need it but just wanting to help out developement with testing
<dragon76> 2.6.22-14 is ok
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> dragon76: kdm or X?
<dragon76> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hello dragon76
<dragon76> hmmm.... can't say I remember... that was 3 this morning.... don't I feel stupid
<dragon76> would I look in /var/log/messages for any pertinant info?
<dragon76> I'll go poke around a bit and come back and report. Have to reboot into the other kernel... Anything I should check that would help out?
<Riddell> dragon76: just try starting X on its own
<dragon76> will do...
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> Riddell: I may ditch on Thursday, actually more than likely I will, so I can do some talking if needed
<Riddell> nixternal: eek, don't skip class on our account
<DaSkreech> Jucato: moin
<nixternal> Riddell: only for you :)
<Riddell> nixternal: there's a Q&A session at 1900utc
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> ta da https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<fdoving> Tonio_: we should also make a manpage for kdesudo, bug 162823 can be confusing.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162823 in kdesudo "wrong manpage for kdesu is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162823
<fdoving> and the diverting should also include the manpage.
<fdoving> if that approach is still valid.
<nixternal> so no documentation then I take it
<Jucato> "branch your svn with bzr"? :D
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Riddell> Jucato: I'm hoping I can work out how before next week
<DaSkreech> Then dump it all in git :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: that stuff is next week? hahaha, I thought it was this week :)
<nixternal> damn, I might not be able to ditch, that is finals
<nixternal> but I can probably make time
<nixternal> Final Evaluations/Culminating Activities: Dec. 13 to 19
<Riddell> nixternal: sorry, it's next week indeed
<nixternal> hrmm, I might be able to make it then especially if we do our finals for this class the following week
<nixternal> we should be good to go then
<Riddell> nixternal: well if you can't no problem, I can do it
<nixternal> man, I have a lot of project work I gotta finish up
<Tonio_> fdoving: there is a manpage
<Tonio_> fdoving: but we should also divert the kdesu manpage
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm just reading at all the little bugs and fix them
<mhb> good evening to all good folks out here
 * DaSkreech waves
 * Jucato waves goodnight
<mhb> why are we doing this on Thursday?
<mhb> tutorial day, that is
<Jucato> lol!! I was wondering why Dec 13 was tuesday on my calendar :)
 * Jucato was looking at november...
<mhb> that is our Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> bye :)
<mhb> umm...
<Jucato> Wed Dec  5 01:48:10 PHT 2007
<Jucato> that cries "bed" :D
<mhb> have I missed a new person in our midst?
<nosrednaekim> c ya Jucato
<nosrednaekim> who's that?
<Riddell> mhb: the day was picked by Jono, seems as good as any
<mhb> txwikinger
<mhb> Riddell: not sure who we are aiming at, but audiences under 60 usually have their days filled with doing stuff
<mhb> workdays
<Riddell> people often have weekend filled too
<mhb> oh sure, we cannot find a date for everyone, but my unproved theory states that statistically, people have more time on weekends
<mhb> that is why we wanted meetings take place at weekends, because people have time
<mhb> usually
<mhb> meh, why do I care?
<mhb> I wish you luck.
<Riddell> you care because you're an elite kubuntu developer?
<DaSkreech> nigh Jucato
<mhb> Riddell: you are right, I better get back to work to earn that title :o)
<mhb> Riddell: is d3lphin's source code actively put somewhere?
<mhb> or should I fork it?
<mhb> from apt-get source
<mhb> hmm, forking it, I guess
<nosrednaekim> mhb: fixing dolphin? cool
<mhb> nosrednaekim: someone has to do it
<mhb> nosrednaekim: fixing the KDE3 one
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> you know c++?
<coreymon77> me?
<coreymon77> no
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I know everything :o)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well, I know everything except for the thing that I know everything
<nosrednaekim> hehe....
<coreymon77> mhb: huh?
<mhb> the day is never complete without a strange loop
<coreymon77> mhb: you mean you know everything except for what you dont know?
<coreymon77> cause in that case
<coreymon77> i know everything too
<coreymon77> :P
<mhb> Imagine you are a person with just one year to live, and yet the ones you love really care about you and try to make you shine in your last days...
<mhb> Then you know how my branch of D3lphin must feel
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> hey.... the kde4 dolphin is amazing..
<nosrednaekim> if you can make the KDE3 one as good..
<nosrednaekim> its'll be ayear well spent
<nosrednaekim> *it'll be a year
<DaSkreech> for the year it will be used :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: indeed, having a brother that will take all the glory while you rot on the scrapyard must be a bit depressing thought
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<mhb> on the other hand, I'm going to rot there too, in time
<mhb> so let's get to work while I still can
<coreymon77> d3lphin has quite a few bugs
<coreymon77> im just hoping that the kde4 one will be better
<coreymon77> gtg now
<fdoving> mhb: are you putting the dolphin source in bzr on kubuntu-members or something like that ?
<mhb> fdoving: you know me well
<mhb> fdoving: let me just apply the debian patches to the code itself
<mhb> and review them
<mhb> then I'll put the code there
<fdoving> great.
<mhb> fdoving: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/dolphin/hardy-fork will be the address
<fdoving> nice, i'll fetch it when you've pushed.
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think it's in revision control anywhere
<mhb> Riddell: right, I'm putting it in LP
<Riddell> mhb: good plan
<mhb> pushed, should be available soonish
<fdoving> mhb: will you push the debian directory too, to it's own place?
<mhb> fdoving: I'll put it there, not sure if it'll work tho
<mhb> I've branched the upstream package, not our debian one
<fdoving> ok. but that doesn't matter, if we push our debian directory, maybe removing the patches, the result should be the same.
<mhb> fdoving: pushed
<fdoving> mhb: ah, you put it there. i was thinking about having a separate branch for the debian/ directory, like the other kde packages we have in bzr.
<mhb> fdoving: do as you think
<mhb> I'm fine with it
<Riddell> I don't see any advantage in that
<fdoving> well, now we will include everything in the orig.tar.gz, and make a native-package.
<fdoving> if we convert to our lp as upstream.
<Riddell> since we are upstream a native package would be fine
<fdoving> ok. then it's fine.
<mhb> let's fix bugs! :-)
<Riddell> awooga!
<mhb> especially Riddell
<Nightrose> you wanna fix Riddell? :P
<Riddell> mostly I create the bugs :)
<mhb> yeah, he should fix more bugs than he does now
<mhb> yay!
<mhb> there are first tweaks in our D3lphin branch!
<mhb> if you don't want to get me all pessimistic, better start fixing bugs in it, too!
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> especially people that promised such stuff at the meeting
<fdoving> ah, you removed the adjust view properties dialog.
<mhb> yeah, call me a fascist
<fdoving> i was looking int o that crash, but i can't get a proper backtrace.. for some stupid reason.
<fdoving> can't really see any good reason to keep it either, go for it.
<mhb> I think you could bypass the crash by configuring it via the Configure Dolphin dialog
<mhb> and I see no reason why the rest of the controls should stay elsewhere, so I removed it... I'll move the missing features into Configure soon
<fdoving> ok, but it doesn't crash when doing the same things in configure?
<mhb> AFAIK no
<mhb> also, there's this beautiful desktop-effects-kde app I don't have time for...
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> come on, is the lack of volunteers really that big?
<mhb> :o)
 * mhb shuts up
<fdoving> they all do packages, no c++ :)
<fdoving> packages, docs, irc-support and other very important things.
<fdoving> few becomes upstream for broken apps :)
<fdoving> btw. i like the description for the dolphin project.
<mhb> fdoving: thanks!
<fdoving> mhb: as you're the project manager, give me a bug to fix plz.
<mhb> bug 138274?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138274 in dolphin "Dolphin does not remember view profile" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138274
<mhb> not really associated with a crash, so you don't have to debug much
<fdoving> mhb: i can't even reproduce that bug.
<fdoving> one has to tick the configure dolphin -> save view properties for each folder'
<fdoving> after that it works for me.
<fdoving> if you can confirm that, i'll close the bugreport
<fdoving> I came to think of one thing.
<fdoving> the issue -can- be that the users we're running dolphin as root with an old kdesudo and that setting set.
<fdoving> then the root-dolphin would write its .dolphinview files to every folder, wouldn't it?
<fdoving> that would be evil.
<fdoving> we should force that setting to off, for root.
<mhb> fdoving: I guess what the user meant is: when I select the view mode, I want to be able to view all folders with that mode, and also, I'd like that mode to be default on next startup
<fdoving> select where?
<mhb> without .dolphinviews everywhere
<mhb> clicking on its icon, I guess
<mhb> I don't think there should be a "default view mode"
<fdoving> that would defeat the purpose of the settings.
<mhb> it's not really intuitive
<mhb> the one you currently have should be default until you select another one
<mhb> unless and only unless you have toyed with the .dolphinview files
<fdoving> hmm.. don't you want it to remember that you always want previews in your pictures folder?
<fdoving> where does the .dolphinview files come from then?
<mhb> fdoving: sure, that might be handy, but otherwise there should be no other default view mode
<mhb> unless you ticked that box, your viewer should just remember the last view mode
<fdoving> currently you set one default, for directories without the .dolphinview file, let's say the default is Preview, then once you enter a folder and hit the Icons button, it creates a .dolphinview file for that current folder and remembers that folders settings.
<mhb> fdoving: right.
<mhb> fdoving: I guess I'd remove the "default" one and instead remember what the last one I used was
<mhb> so when I click preview, just stick to preview unless you enter a folder with a .dolphinview
<fdoving> i do not agree.
<mhb> and next time I launch d3lphin, open preview (unless I'm in a .dolphinview folder again)
<mhb> fdoving: my user case: I want to see details, look around the UI, find the "Details" button, click it, click on a folder and I'm frustrated that it shows up with Icons
<fdoving> then click details again :)
<fdoving> it's easy, you just need to think on a folder-oriented way :)
<fdoving> on/in
<mhb> well, I like to see details unless I choose "Previews" again
<mhb> so it's me-oriented
<mhb> I don't think anyone else is using it now, though :o)
<fdoving> think about it as tags for eatch directory.
<mhb> every day I hear "apt-get uninstall dolphin" in here
<mhb> well, I guess that's not the right bug for you
<mhb> choose yourself, there's plenty where that one came from
<mhb> and all fixes are welcome
<fdoving> mhb: #152788 looks very evil.
<mhb> bug 152788
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152788 in dolphin "Dolphin drag and drop targets wrong directory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152788
<mhb> fdoving: if you can reproduce it, go for it
<mhb> I haven't looked at it yet, but I guess I should
<fdoving> i can reproduce it, i'll look into it.
<Riddell> kubuntu-users really has gone mad https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-December/023247.html
<mhb> you should convince the last sane folks to join development
<mhb> or perhaps the least sane ones?
<mhb> fixing bugs in software that has no future and is hated by all...
<mhb> work for a nutjob alright
<fdoving> i'm starting to see why the dolphin guys dropped dolphin3, and focused on dolphin4.
<mhb> fdoving: marketing?
<mhb> :o)
<fdoving> it's basically nothing left from dolphin3 in dolphin4.
<mhb> I've seen worse.
<Riddell> apachelogger_: do you know if libcaptury, captury and capseo in debian are newer than ours?
<mhb> sometimes I get the feeling that UI was never meant to be written in hand
<mhb> any application not using default widgets get to be really big
<jhutchins_lt> Is there a program like kickstart for kubuntu that lets you template an install on one machine then clone it to others?
<txwikinger> mhb?
<nosrednaekim> hey txwikinger....
<txwikinger> hi nosrednaekim
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3125 tutorials day announced
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: he's probably asleep,its late over in chekslovakia
<mhb> hey txwikinger
<txwikinger> hi mhb
 * nosrednaekim hides...
<txwikinger> sorry... had to hold a lecture earlier.. just came back
<Tonio_> Riddell: little kde question
<mhb> nosrednaekim: oh sure, my country is post-communist, but what is yours? :o)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to make that you have to wait for a kmessagebox to be closed so that the program continues ?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: pre dictatorship....
<txwikinger> mhb communism comes in many forms ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: only seems to work with questions asking boxes right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I need to do that with a KMessageBox::Error for example...
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: which country are you from/residing?
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: USA <_<
<txwikinger> hey.. nice to meet you.. I lived in Texas for a long time
<txwikinger> mhb: Did you want something particular when you pinged me?
<mhb> txwikinger: sure, to meet you
<mhb> txwikinger: not sure we've met
<txwikinger> I am not sure either.. nice to meet you mhb
 * nosrednaekim claps
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe you can help me on that point :)
<txwikinger> I have been in Slovakia before... Bratislava
<Tonio_> fdoving: last little bug in kdesudo to fix before commiting so I'd like that fixed today...
<imbrandon> Tonio_: its needs to be modal
 * txwikinger remembers a kdesudo bug he is trying to reproduce
<txwikinger> Tonio_ do you have a bug number?
<Tonio_> txwikinger: nope ;)
<txwikinger> ok :)
<Tonio_> txwikinger: what bug is that about ?
<txwikinger> kdesudo give an error message that it can execute the command
<txwikinger> I think it is on hardy, I could not reproduce on gutsy
<Tonio_> imbrandon: not what I need in fact cause I need people to click ok before the program exists
<txwikinger> I checked the installation on a chroot which worked fine
<Tonio_> imbrandon: here it is modal because of parent window, which closes, and then I don't have time to see the box, there is my issue
<Tonio_> txwikinger: fixed here
<Tonio_> txwikinger: I rewrote all that part today
<imbrandon> Tonio_: make it 0 iirc
<imbrandon> Parameters:
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so non-modal then ? ;)
<imbrandon> parent	If parent is 0, then the message box becomes an application-global modal dialog box. If parent is a widget, the message box becomes modal relative to parent.
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhh true that !
<mhb> txwikinger: how long do you hang around here?
<mhb> txwikinger: and what are your plans for Hardy?
<txwikinger> Tonio_: ok.. I will note that on the bug, could you ping me when the fix is available, that I can ask the reporter to check it out
 * mhb is here for quite some time, and I can be quite active/stubborn when I want ... school's tough, though.
<txwikinger> mhb: Slovakia? I was in Bratislava, I believe 1994
<txwikinger> Did a job for the Telecom there.. Commencement of operation for one of their first long distance fibre routes
<Tonio_> txwikinger: you can test in 2 minutes
<Tonio_> txwikinger: btw the launchpad bug will be closed automatically when I upload
<txwikinger> well, if it is referenced, right?
<Tonio_> txwikinger: talking about switching to admin mode in kcontrol module maybe no ?
<txwikinger> I have to get my HD in my test-desktop changed first.. Probably do that tomorrow evening
<txwikinger> yes... Tonio_ I think that's it
<Tonio_> txwikinger: that's the part I fixed today, works like a charm here
<txwikinger> cool.. good work \o/
<mhb> txwikinger: I'm from Czech Republic, to be exact
<txwikinger> Well.. I am almost too mhb ;)
<Tonio_> txwikinger: bug 172749 and bug 173319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172749 in kdesudo "Error kdesudo command not found when installing deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173319 in kdesudo "kdesudo seems to be broken in system setting in hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173319
<txwikinger> Tonio_: Yes I menat 173319.. cool
<txwikinger> mhb: My grandparents lived in East-Germany near the border to the Czech Republik and Poland
<Tonio_> txwikinger: next upload will close bugs 172749, 173319, 132456, 162823, 148255 and 157043
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172749 in kdesudo "Error kdesudo command not found when installing deb packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173319 in kdesudo "kdesudo seems to be broken in system setting in hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132456 in kdesudo "User account 'remembers' admin password" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162823 in kdesudo "wrong manpage for kdesu is shown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162823
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148255 in kdesudo "kdesudo does not clear password field on incorrect password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148255
<Tonio_> txwikinger: I had hard time today :/
<txwikinger> sorry to hear that.. why?
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | Tonio_
<ubotu> Tonio_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fdoving> great work tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: thanks :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: wait for the tests to say well done :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: is it pushed?
<Tonio_> fdoving: not yet, but I can sent you a debfile to test
<Tonio_> fdoving: also the kdesu -s is now supported, using sudo -k in the first place, to remove the cached password
<Tonio_> fdoving: that was a big problem we had with it
<Tonio_> fdoving: just needs -t now for "almose" kdesu compatibility
<fdoving> yep.
<Tonio_> fdoving: I also consider playing with "nice" to make -d a non fake password
<Tonio_> fdoving: shouldn't be hard to make that to work as expected
<Tonio_> s/fake password/fake option
<Tonio_> fdoving: but that's optional, probably for version 2.0 :)
<fdoving> yep.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: doesn't work either, this or 0 all give the same problem, program goes, exists and closes the popup
<fdoving> ping me if you push within the next 30min or so.
<Tonio_> fdoving: have an idea on that point ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have a testing package
<fdoving> i want the source :)
<fdoving> from bzr as i have that setup already :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: my only last bug is that when you type 3 bad passwords, you don't see the last window....
<fdoving> or a patch to bzr.
<Tonio_> fdoving: lemme push the code
<fdoving> you need to wait for the window to close before exiting. a while loop or something like that.
<Tonio_> fdoving: pushed
<fdoving> updating.
<Tonio_> fdoving: well I tried several things, but nothing worked as expecting
<Tonio_> fdoving: I also cleaned a lot the code with useless variable and so on
<mhb> txwikinger: so what do you do w.r.t kubuntu?
<Tonio_> fdoving: if you can fix that last little problem, we can prepare a new public release of it
<txwikinger> mhb: Well this and that
<Tonio_> fdoving: while, ok, but what to check ? ;)
<txwikinger> I am the point of kontakt for kubuntu-de.org
<txwikinger> contact
<fdoving> Tonio_: where is this kmessagebox?
<Tonio_> the problem is just that the messagebox pops and exists immediately
<Riddell> txwikinger: despite living in England :)
<txwikinger> I am working at the moment to be a MOTU
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes...
<Riddell> txwikinger: where do you stay in England?
<txwikinger> we have re-sturcture kubuntu-de.org to make it more in line with the ubuntu structure in general
<Tonio_> fdoving: search for if (badpass<3) in kdesudo.cpp
<txwikinger> and I am doing a lot of communication with the folks here
<txwikinger> Riddell: In Birmingham
<Tonio_> fdoving: the point is that sudo exits, and then the process ends, causing the program to stop
<Riddell> well well, popular place
<txwikinger> You kidding me :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: previous behavior was not to quit kapp is there was an error, but that was quite nasty hack
<Tonio_> fdoving: I prefer to close properly and find a way to make the program waits for the messagebox to be closed before going on...
<Tonio_> fdoving: but...... I can't seem to find out how to do that
<Riddell> txwikinger: my girlfriend is in tipton
<txwikinger> Ah.. Isn't that between Bham and Wolverhampton?
<Tonio_> Riddell: heard about the bugs with polyester ? quite problematic...
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't think so
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147818
<ubotu> KDE bug 147818 in general "Kate crashes when closing files" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polyester/+bug/144429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144429 in polyester "Crash of Kate when closing files, only using polyester style" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tonio_> I can confirm this
<fdoving> Tonio_: you need to have some bool that says there is a box, then check if that bool is true/false on exit, if it's not, wait til it gets the right state.
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes
<txwikinger> Yes.. I lecture sometimes in Wolverhampton
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes but when to change the bool state since the program continues ?
<txwikinger> I remember driving by there
<Riddell> txwikinger: drive fast is the best way :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I read the kmessagebox class reference without success
<txwikinger> Riddell: well I am German .....
<Tonio_> fdoving: the only option I have is to use a questionyesno, and despite the response, give the same result, that causes the program to stop
<fdoving> Tonio_: is this a problem for all the errors ?`
<Tonio_> fdoving: but that's quite nasty
<Tonio_> fdoving: nope
<Tonio_> fdoving: the only case when sudo exits and you get an error is when you have 3 bad passwords
<Tonio_> fdoving: but of course, depending the error, that can happen for other errors too
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have a tweak for this, just do as before
<Tonio_> but that causes the program not to close properly
<Riddell> Tonio_: I didn't even know kate had a tabs extension
<Tonio_> don't kapp->exit if bla=false
<|dthacker|> Hi. should I submit formal test reports for the alpha or just throw it on the Alpha wiki page?
<Tonio_> and set the variable depending this
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: a pyKDE4 tutorial?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I can switch back to old behavior waiting to find better solution
<Tonio_> not superb way to do, but working and non risky
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I hope so, although sime hasn't replied yet
<Tonio_> fdoving: is there a way with kapp to check if child window are still opened ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: that would be a solution
<Riddell> stdin: could you upload your python-kde4 package to your ppa for gutsy and hardy?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: i'll try to attend that for sure,the problem is, where do you get pyKDE4 from?
<stdin> Riddell: I can for hardy, but it won't work for gutsy
<Riddell> stdin: oh?  why not?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: stdin packaged it the other day, what a guy eh
<fdoving> Tonio_: maybe http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/qapplication.html#lastWindowClosed
<fdoving> or not..
<nosrednaekim> stdin: so it found its way off your to-do list for your to-do list, onto your to-do list, and then got done in a couple days? amazing XD
<stdin> Riddell: needs sip4 (>= 4.7.1)  and gutsy has 4.7
<Riddell> stdin: hmm, can we backport that?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: 3 days actually, in a "sudo pbuilder --login" chroot :p
<Tonio_> fdoving: looking ;)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hehe.... thanks alot! though I am on gutsy :(
<stdin> Riddell: I haven't tried building it in gutsy yet, spent the time just getting it to build in hardy
 * stdin try's to build it in gutsy
<Tonio_> fdoving: won't work as the program sometimes doesn't have any window opened :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: nice attempt, but wil not work
<fdoving> Tonio_: i liked the previous way, what is the problem with it?
<fdoving> Tonio_: the rest of the app in general is more nasty than that part, really.
<Tonio_> fdoving: doesn't close properly when there is an issue
<Tonio_> fdoving: not nice using from cmdline
<Tonio_> btw, but that horrible I admit
<Tonio_> fdoving: another option is to detach the program
<fdoving> doesn't close properly, like when?
<Tonio_> fdoving: when typing 3 bad passwords
<Tonio_> fdoving: with the old way you have to ctrl+C to go back to the prompt
<fdoving> isn't that what 3 bad passwords are for? - lock up everything and force you to do something drastic?
<fdoving> Tonio_: at least you need something like the bError bool.
<fdoving> then you need to set it to true/false based on the happenings.
<stdin> Riddell: looks like it should backport without a problem, I'll upload it to my PPA along with python-kde4
<Riddell> stdin: great
<nosrednaekim> stdin: can I grab it? is it "safe"?
<stdin> "safe", such an interesting word :P
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<Tonio_> fdoving: I think so
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll probably switch back to old code on that point, and detach the process
<nosrednaekim> stdin: is this for the RC1?
<imbrandon> rc1?
<stdin> it's pykde4 from svn on saturday
<nosrednaekim> stdin: will it work with RC1?
<nosrednaekim> of KDE4
<stdin> maybe :) I've only just installed hardy and haven't tried it
<stdin> I haven't even built it in gutsy yet
<nosrednaekim> ok.... I'll give it a shot
<stdin> and I'll leave that to the PPA buildd's, as I don't want to wait 3 hours to see if it works here
<Riddell> txwikinger: did you confirm that 16:00 UTC was good for you?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I did not confirm, but it is ok with me
<txwikinger> Just saw it when you posted the link here
<Riddell> txwikinger: great
<stdin> all uploaded
<Tonio_> fdoving: found the solution ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm adding support for "nice" and I'm done for the moment
<Riddell> nixternal: able to do a fridge story about http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3125 ?
<nixternal> depends on how much money you have for me? :)
<nixternal> will get that started sir
<fdoving> Tonio_: the try again password error can be removed, as it's just annoying anyway.
<fdoving> Tonio_: one error after 3 attempts is OK.
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum true, doing this
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm wondering how kdesu does the priority convertion with nice
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu goes from 0 to 100 when nice goes from -20 to 19
<fdoving> Tonio_: i need to go, i'll have a closer look at your changes tomorrow if you push your changes.
<fdoving> nite.
<Tonio_> fdoving: seya ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: thanks for the help !
<mhb> good night and may the christmas be with you
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-05
<kenny> hello
<kenny> anyone here?
<stdin> intermittently
<kenny> i have a quick question
<kenny> i saw that there will be a tutorial day on next Thursday, will it be recorded in case someone can't attend?
<stdin> ubuntulog logs the channel, so there will be logs
<stdin> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<stdin> 1st link
<kenny> cool, thanks for the tip
<kenny> i'm particulary interested in PyKDE 4, any tutorials that could be recommended?
<stdin> really I'm not the guy to ask, I have no clue how to actually use PyKDE4
<txwikinger> kenny: the tutorials will be recorded
<kenny> ok, i'll try to be here but if not i'll refer to those logs
<txwikinger> I would think the links will be published on the kubuntu wiki
<stdin> now, why is this failing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10735932/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.python-kde4_3.92.0%7Esvn20071201-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kenny> made myself a reminder, thanks again!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Tutorial Day a week on Thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> stdin: meh, that's my fault
<Riddell> kde4libs packaging broken
<stdin> well, that's a problem then :p
<stdin> let's see if I can get the gutsy version to start building
<nixternal> Riddell: story posted on the fridge
<Riddell> nixternal: thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: might be better to link to http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay rather than my blog, it contains margionally more information
<imbrandon> Riddell: on the kubuntu day are we gonna talk/mention etc useing pkg-kde and such from debian too ( the reason i ask is i can blog about it and tag it planet-debian to show up their too but i dont wanna post non-debian stuff as they get a bit testy )
<Riddell> imbrandon: I don't expect we will other than through correct attribution
<imbrandon> k
<txwikinger> Riddell: we did a translation into German and will post it tomorrow on kubuntu-de.org
<Riddell> txwikinger: excellent
<Tonio_> fdoving: when you read this tomorrow, everything's done, including the "nice" support, with values going from 0 to 100 for kdesu compatibility
<Tonio_> fdoving: would be nice if you can test along opened bugs on launchpad
<Tonio_> fdoving: 172749, 173319, 132456, 162823, 148255 and 157043 should be fixed
<Tonio_> fdoving: if everything's okay, then we can release 1.5 version and focus on -t support, as this should be the only missing feature for perfect kdesu compatibility (I hope)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I may not be online, so if you perform tests, please email me :)
<Tonio_> good night everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope you'll like new kdesudo :)
<Tonio_> OMG...... waking up in 3h30.......
 * Tonio_ jumps to bed !
<coreymon77> Tonio_: i had a seizure when i stayed up like that for 3 nights in a row
 * ScottK only had hallucinations.
<Tonio_> coreymon77: I do that everytime, sometimes 9 or 10 days in a row :)
<Tonio_> already the 4th night this time
<Tonio_> coreymon77: the big problem is that when I then start having a real sleep, it can be VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEry long :)
 * Tonio_ out this time, and for real !
<jjesse> argh stupid tcp window scaling problem
<jjesse> grumble
<jjesse> stupid hotel router
<jjesse> anyone around tonight?
<Hobbsee> no
<jjesse> hello sarah :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<yuriy> looks like i'm gonna have to get up a little earlier on thursday
<Hobbsee> heh, why?
<yuriy> oh that's next thursday.. wait i think that's worse :-\
<yuriy> tutorials day
<jessy_james> ciao
<apache|mobile> Riddell: question is, where is our captury/capseo from anyway?
<apache|mobile> as in who made it
<apache|mobile> jeez
<apache|mobile> that are mine
<Riddell> apache|mobile: I was about to say
<HamishTPB> hiya
<HamishTPB> just read about the event next week in your blog Riddell
<HamishTPB> that is my birthday though and I will be out but I will log it all :)
<Jucato> Riddell: there was a question from the forums whether logs of the sessions would be posted and where.
<apache|mobile> Riddell: interessting how packages get in without me working on it :P
 * apache|mobile notes that his english professor is having a very strange ideas about how the big share holders think
<buz> is krandrtray known to be broken?
<apache|mobile> it is?
<buz> well it doesnt seem to deal with dual head with xrandr 1.2 very well
<buz> i'm running 2*1920x1200 in xinerama and it tells me i have 1920x1200
<buz> ideas like what?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: last commit to captury source was 4 months ago
<apache|mobile> so I doubt it makes a lot of difference whether debian is much nuer
<apache|mobile> buz: you should report this upstream, sounds like a krandr compability issue to me
<buz> yeah sounds like it
<buz> anyone got dual head and can confirm?
<Riddell> apache|mobile: does that go for libcapseo and libcaptury too?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, logs will be available
<Riddell> Jucato: where's that on the forums?
<Jucato> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089348
<Jucato> I also made an announcement there: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089349
<Riddell> Jucato: excellent, thanks
<apache|mobile> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> apache|mobile: ok, guess we can just leave them as is for now, thanks for looking into it
<apache|mobile> no problem
<mhb> good morning
<Jucato> moin mhb
<mhb> Jucato: moin, wie gehts?
<Jucato> not fair. I only know "moin" :D
<mhb> Jucato:  heh, I assumed you didnt move into Germany during the night :o)
<Jucato> hahah nah... although that wouldn't be a bad idea :)
 * Jucato would be closer to the heart of KDE
<mhb> Jucato: I see there is a new trademark blog post of yours
<Jucato> :D
<mhb> Jucato: IMVSO, you forgot a lot of aspects, like pride, bad software design, elitism, license reasons...
 * Jucato wonders what 'S' there means
<mhb> why do you think there is as many Control Centers as the distros?
<Jucato> well yeah, I coughed up that post in less than 10 minutes... not my most well-thought out post :)
<mhb> because almost each one of them was designed to be unique to that distro, hard to port, etc.
<mhb> so that they can claim its their own, revolutionary control center
<mhb> Jucato: sarcastic
<Jucato> NIH :)
<mhb> Jucato: and of course, errors of the past
<mhb> they still plague us
<mhb> GTK/GNOME is based on some C mutation, Qt/KDE on a C++ mutation
 * Jucato is still amused/baffled that no distro has ever used kcontroledit to customize the groupings of modules...
<mhb> kcontroledit? Hmm, never seen it.
<Jucato> it solves half of what system settings was made for, w/o the new shell
<mhb> Jucato: we do have GTK and Qt because both toolkits are evil in some ways, and incompatible with one another
<mhb> for example, once you use a silly QString in your code, it starts to be all Qt-dependent, even though you just used a silly string.
<fdoving> then don't make it a QString :)
<fdoving> hi btw.
<mhb> fdoving: right, I am just angry about why does Qt have to create classes for everything.
<fdoving> because they rock.
<Jucato> because string didn't have support for unicode back then afaik
<mhb> fdoving: it is not really me who writes all the applications in the world, sadly
<mhb> fdoving: but if you infest your backend with QClasses, you would have a hard time porting it to a different toolkit - GTK fellas would create a new app instead - two stubs, happiness for all!
<fdoving> qt4-mhb - mhbs own qt fork.
 * Jucato scratches his head...
<fdoving> mhb: qt4 is a little bit better in that way, you can choose to not use the GUI part, only the console-things, for a console-app/daemon etc.
<fdoving> you still need qt though.
<Jucato> I guess the best solution to that would be ncurses :)
<fdoving> the best solution would be to separate the gui from the real program.
<fdoving> something the gtk guys often do.
<fdoving> .. i think.
<fdoving> gdebi is a nice example, so is software-properties-kde
<fdoving> so one needs to make libraries to do the work, then make an app to tie it all together. we should be programming C only of course.
<fdoving> but QT is so nice and easy to deal with compared to plain C.
<Riddell> mhb: Qt has to do that because c++ std lib is so bad
<Riddell> it's one reason why python is all round nicer
<fdoving> and once trolltech makes c++ so nice with QT, they can sell their product to companies and make $$. brilliant idea.
<Jucato> and use the $$$ to make Qt better, thereby making KDE better :)
<Jucato> it's brilliant! brilliant! brilliant! :D
<apache|mobile> fdoving: QT = QuickTime ;-)
<fdoving> quicktime?.. oh, the annoying apple thing. right.. :)
<mhb> Riddell: that may be true, but with the MOC and their own ton o classes, they very much block a sensible application design with just the frontend being Qt-dependent.
<mhb> it reminds me of Microsoft, somehow ... I guess that is the same rationale for the IE breaking HTML and CSS so much
<fdoving> mhb: no, it's easy, you can't use QT for the program in your case. only for the frontend.
<fdoving> if you don't want to depend on it for your program, you can't use it.
<Riddell> Qt does still work fine with c++ std lib, or plain C
<mhb> it does, but then I would have to work around phonon and solid and all the "backend" libraries in KDE because their implementation is so Qt-dependent it hurts
<fdoving> if qt is already there, why not use it?
<mhb> when KDE4 comes out, all the young programmers are going to port their apps to it, thus making their backends use solid and phonon, thus ending all hopes of portable backends
<Riddell> that's not a fault of Qt, it's a fault of C/C++ being so basic
<fdoving> can't a gtk app talk to a qt backend app somehow?
<apache|mobile> fdoving: again QT = QuickTime :P
<apache|mobile> the toolkit thingy is Qt
<apache|mobile> lowercase t
<apache|mobile> by intention I think ;-)
<fdoving> ,.,/ignore apache*
<fdoving> :)
<Riddell> phonon and solid are already backend abstractions anyway
<mhb> Riddell: suppose you do a media player
<mhb> Riddell: and you would like the player part to be portable, the UI part not to be
<mhb> where do you put phonon then?
<Riddell> like xinelib?
<mhb> if you put it in the code that plays music, you could not port it to GTK without having it Qt-dependent.
<mhb> Riddell: no, like amarok.
<mhb> or maybe kaffeine.
<Riddell> well xinelib is the player part, amarok is just a frontend to it
<mhb> Riddell: right, but you can share more code than just xinelib?
<mhb> I mean all players are going to have a play method, stop method, collection in some way...
<Riddell> not really, all that's left is the frontend
<Riddell> the play and stop methods are in xinelib
<mhb> configuration
<mhb> Riddell: if you shared just the xinelib, and there would be bug in your collection, you would have two bugs in two apps with no sense
<mhb> Riddell: still, I dont see where phonon fits in ... where can I use it?
<mhb> I mean I have to share xinelib and I would like to share code above it, such as play "wrapper" method, collection, configuration, etc.
<Jucato> on KDE
<Riddell> so you don't have to have the hassle of xinelib :)
<mhb> Riddell: but then all that code above it would be Qt dependent, including the middle layer such as configuration or collection, or the "play" wrapper method
<Riddell> well that's what you get for using a language with no decent library
<Riddell> use java or python etc and that issue goes away
<mhb> everything is related, it seems
<mhb> Qt subclassing everything possible and inventing MOC reminds me of the distributions that create their own Control Centers just for the sake that they wont be portable and customers stick with them
<mhb> instead of improving KControl and creating modules for that
<mhb> or engines, if you want to have somethin UI-independent
 * mhb shuts up
<fdoving> don't use qt if you want something that doesn't depend on it. :)
<buz> :(
<Jucato> gtk ftw!
<buz> i will be on a conference on the 13th :(
<mhb> buz: there will be logs availale
<buz> good
<buz> still, not the same
<Riddell> buz: find some internet access!
<Jucato> wait, that might still be toolkit-lockin... ncurses would be better... wasn't there a toolkit being built around aptitude...
<buz> conference is the wrong name, its more of a job fair
<buz> tho i would expect to be done with it by noon
<buz> but i dont want to lug around a 3kg notebook all day
<mhb> fdoving: right, it is good that it is just me who creates all code in the world, because otherwise some lazy programmer would use it and we could have like two apps doing the same without sharing a line on GTK and on Qt.
<_StefanS_> uhm did anyone notice the last firefox update (2.0.11) can
<_StefanS_> 't connect to the internet ?
<_StefanS_> mine sure cant..
 * fdoving chekcs firefox.
<_StefanS_> maybe just a local problem..
<buz> works for me
<fdoving> works for me too.
<buz> even feels pretty fast for firefox
<_StefanS_> well I see my ubuntu works though..
<buz> that sure is quicker than 2.0
<_StefanS_> thats wierd
<buz> no more gui lag it seems
<_StefanS_> buz: isn't it 2.0.11 you're using?
<buz> it's 2.0.11
<buz> maybe they fixed a few very bad offenders in the performance area
<buz> or maybe i just havent used firefox all that much since i upgraded to a new notebook :O
<_StefanS_> buz: probably the last thing, because I havent noticed any difference ;)
<buz> except for the missing content-editable and some weird bugs with some pages, i like konqui much more
<buz> _StefanS_: stuff occasionally does get faster
<buz> some poppler update gave a giant boost to kpdf lately
<_StefanS_> not firefox.
<_StefanS_> in the 2-series..
<_StefanS_> freaking wierd.. even safemode doesn't work
<_StefanS_> maybe it has something to do with me being on 64bit
<_StefanS_> (unlikely..)
<buz> sounds like suspect
<buz> i'm on 32bit
<pgquiles> Riddell: the "Kubuntu Tutorials Day" is an awesome idea
<Riddell> pgquiles: I'm just hoping someone turns up :)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> fdoving: I just commited latest changes
<Tonio_> fdoving: support for -n and -r (realtime)
<Tonio_> fdoving: next step is adding the last 2 missing options : -t and -f
<Tonio_> -t seems pretty easy, using konsole, but -f is a bit more complicated
<Tonio_> fdoving: once that done and the program tested widelly I'll release a version 2.0, probably
<pgquiles> Riddell: I've already got some packages I want to include in debian and ubuntu
<pgquiles> so count on me at least :-)
<Riddell> yay
<fdoving> Tonio_: 157043 can still be reproduced.
<fdoving> Tonio_: the problem is the quoting.
<fdoving> Tonio_: kdesu kate "one two", will open a file named "one two" for editing in kate.
<fdoving> with kdesudo it will open two files, 'one' and 'two'
<fdoving> because of the broken quoting.
<fdoving> the problem is that kdesudo quotes every argyment.
<fdoving> kdesu quotes the arguments in one.
<fdoving> 'one two' vs. 'one' 'two'
<Tonio_> fdoving: depends if you say "one two" or one two in the command line
<Tonio_> fdoving: I do the way gksu does
<Tonio_> fdoving: I can have a look on that point
<Tonio_> fdoving: what about the other bugs ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll try to get that one fix (and hopefully with no regression) in an hour
<Tonio_> so the idea would be to quote every single argument and not parse them for ' ' qchar..... got it I guess
<Tonio_> fdoving: the problem is that I have to take care of sudo too
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu "kate toto" works for example
<Tonio_> sudo "kate toto" gives a command not found
<Tonio_> fdoving: it looks like kdesu considers a specific case when there is one arg only
<Tonio_> fdoving: done
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu kate "one two" opens the file as expected
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu "kate 'one two'" works too
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu 'kate "one two"' works too
<Tonio_> fdoving: and of course kdesu "kate toto" also works
<Tonio_> fdoving: afaics that exactly like with kdesu
<fdoving> pushed?
<Serega> hi all
<Riddell> hi Serega
<fdoving> Tonio_: push push :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: still fixing the last specific case...
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu -c "kate 'one two'" -> works
<Tonio_> but not with kdesudo
<fdoving> right.
<fdoving> then i'll push some debian/ fixes.
<fdoving> manpage etc.
<Tonio_> fdoving: oki ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I pushed the manpage a moment ago, are you fixing using this base ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you fix debian/postinst etc.
<Tonio_> fdoving: no not yet
<fdoving> preinst and postrm?
<Tonio_> fdoving: one little question
<fdoving> i've done those.
<fdoving> shoot.
<Tonio_> fdoving: is there a better way to split a string like "kate 'one two'" than splitting against ' '
<Tonio_> my problem is there
<Tonio_> I'd like to have the same "split" that what args does, means every 'bla bla' group stays one element
<fdoving> you can cut the command from the arguments.
<Serega> Riddell: Jon, one question. How can I download e.g. libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2_i386.deb? What will happed if package upgrades to 1.2.10?
<fdoving> so you can have like: command 'all the arguments'
<Tonio_> yeah, cutting the first ans then the second....
<Serega> Riddell: exactly THIS link will be inaccessible
<Tonio_> fdoving: which tool would you use ?
<Tonio_> cut ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: qstring.pos
<Tonio_> oups ;)
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: use qstring::find to find the first space, then qstring::find returns the position of the first space. say: /usr/bin/command [THIS] arg arg arg
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum well, it looks like kdesu doesn't do any quoting with the -c option
 * Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> fdoving: then what I have to to is just split to get the executable for it's name and icon and that's it
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> fdoving: -c is just consider one option and one block, and that's it, let's do like kdesu then, since that also is sudo compatible
<Riddell> hi Shely
<Shely> hi, Riddell
<fdoving> Tonio_: kdesu with or without -c behaves the same way here.
<ben_> hi all !!
 * Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> fdoving: as long as there is one arg, yes, I agree
<Tonio_> kdesu -c "bla toto" is equivalent to kdesu "bla toto"
<Riddell> hi ben_
<fdoving> the difference is in handling already set quotes, if i give kdesu a quoted input, it doesn't mess with it, kdesudo does. the best example is: kdesu.distrib kate 'bah bah' vs. kdesudo kate 'bah bah'
<Tonio_> fdoving: but not to kdesu bla toto
<fdoving> Tonio_: exactly, without already set quotes they behave the same way.
<Tonio_> yep
<fdoving> if we give kdesudo quoted input, it ignores it and quotes its own way.
<Tonio_> fdoving: just fixed, testing
<Tonio_> fdoving: commited
<fdoving> Tonio_: works.
<Tonio_> fdoving: works ?????????
<Tonio_> fdoving: looks like I didn't commit the good thing lol
<fdoving> kdesudo kate 'one two'
<fdoving> does what it should.
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> so does kdesudo kate one two
<Tonio_> ho yes that does
<Tonio_> I'm testing the -c fix right now
<Tonio_> fdoving: commited
<Tonio_> fdoving: -c should behave like kdesu now
<fdoving> nice.
<Tonio_> fdoving: kdesu "kate \"one two\"" is a good test for example
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll work on implemting the last 2 missing command line options but this time, I think we have something that can be considered "correct"
<Tonio_> fdoving: don't you ?
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> I have not looked much into the code yet, though.
<Tonio_> of course
<fdoving> but it works as I want it to.
<Tonio_> fdoving: the point was just to parse args correctly and the pty thing
<Tonio_> parsing needs 3 tests, due to sudo and kdesu different behavior
<fdoving> How do you auto-close bugs with commit messages?
<Tonio_> -c is a case
<Tonio_> one args only the second
<Tonio_> and several args the third
<Tonio_> fdoving: add this :
<Tonio_> Fixes LP: #123456
<Tonio_> in the changelog
<Tonio_> fdoving: I was waiting for your tests to add bug ids, but feel free to do so !
<Tonio_> separate bug ids by space then
<Tonio_> Fixes LP: #123456, #135790, ....
<fdoving> i fixed #162823
<Tonio_> oki, the man divertion right ?
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> small enough to be compatible with watching the kid.
<Tonio_> fdoving: also if you could fix my poor english in the malfile, that would be nice
<fdoving> the task that is. :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: haha
<fdoving> Tonio_: hmm.. try a wrong password.
<fdoving> commited a small wrong-pass count fix.
<fdoving> Tonio_: i can't confirm the hardy related bugs, i'm on gutsy.
<Tonio_> fdoving: what problem with wrong password ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: arg there is a regression on that point
<Tonio_> wtf ?
<Tonio_> I momitted yesterday
<mhb> you womited yesterday?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> or vomited?
<mhb> :o)
<fdoving> if (!badpass<3) or something like that.
<fdoving> didn't make sense.
 * mhb shuts up again
<fdoving> i changed it to if (badpass>2)
<fdoving> #132456 is tricky.
<fdoving> now that we connect to a pty the password-remembering-for-15-minutes does not work anymore.
<fdoving> well, that is not entirely true.
<fdoving> but from the run command dialog, one is asked the password every time.
<fdoving> might be a nice feature, from konsoles it's remembered.
<mhb> what do you think about my proposal on how to fix bug 160067
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160067 in dolphin "Raw HTML tags show in Dolphin status bar" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160067
<fdoving> mhb: i agree, remove the tags.
<mhb> so! I've heard we've got plenty of MOTU packagers around!
<mhb> would anyone care to do a bit of janitor service for me?
<fdoving> Tonio_: might consider including https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/144970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144970 in kdesudo "Kdesudo does not work with libpam-poldi" [Undecided,New]
<mhb> d3lphin has servicemenus implemented as desktop files, so it might make sense to move the .desktop files to the correct packages
<fdoving> Tonio_: nevermind, i'll just add it, as it's so simple.
<mhb> so when you remove k3b, you won't see a "Burn with K3B" desktop file.
<mhb> or, more importantly, fix bug 149130
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149130 in dolphin "[7.10 beta] kubuntu dolphin lists "encrypt file" as an action item despite the required application (kgpg) not being installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149130
<mhb> so anyone who'd like to practice his packaging skills a little and get eternal gratefulness from me please apply!
<fdoving> mhb: can't one make some magic link to the konqueror servicemenus or something?
<fdoving> as the .desktop files are already installed for konq.
<mhb> hmm, that makes sense
<mhb> I thought konq did it some other way or something
 * mhb checks
<fdoving> the path is the only difference.
<stdin> Riddell: looks like python-kde4 needs python-qt4 >= 4.3.1 and gutsy has 4.3-2ubuntu7 (4.3-2ubuntu7.1 in -proposed)
<mhb> fdoving: of course
<Riddell> stdin: meh, another target for your PPA?
<mhb> fdoving saves the day again
<stdin> Riddell: sure I have it ready for upload :)
<Riddell> awooga
<mhb> Riddell: I assigned the missing dolphin translations to you, could you please it solve it somehow soon?
<Riddell> mhb: bug number?
<mhb> Riddell: I would like not to get bashed for that
<mhb> bug 132141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132141 in dolphin "desktop_dolphin translations missing in the source package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132141
<Riddell> mhb: ok
<mhb> thank you
<fdoving> yay, i saved the day :)
<fdoving> (what did i do?)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I don't understand why the !badpass<3 test fails.....; doesn't make sense to me, although I agree >2 is better
<Tonio_> fdoving: looking for the libpam thing
<fdoving> Tonio_: i commited that one-line change, it's trival and doesn't break anything. http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk/revision/45
<mhb> fdoving: pointed at the fact that symlinking Dolphin's servicemenus to Konqueror's fixes a couple of bugs
<fdoving> mhb: ah :)
<mhb> fdoving: perhaps there should be a central place for those, so that removing Konqueror doesn't erase them
<mhb> on the other hand, there are many apps that ship them directly to /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus and I would not like to break them
<fdoving> it doesn't, as long as other apps put things there too.
<fdoving> dpkg will not remove non-empty dirs.
<fdoving> yep.
<mhb> besides, moving them to /usr/share/servicemenus is a task for a packager, not for me
<mhb> :o)
<fdoving> you could maybe add a new checkbox in the config, 'Include Konqueror servicemenus' - that would be neat :)
<mhb> too much bloat.
<fdoving> but it would be neat :)
<mhb> I don't think users will recognize that there was a change in the servicemenus
<fdoving> probably not.
<fdoving> will you remove the d3lphin servicemenus and only use konqueror ones?
<mhb> I guess so.
<mhb> d3lphin ones are a subset of konqueror ones, it seems.
<Tonio_> fdoving: just commited a couple of fixes, little issue with split
<Tonio_> fdoving: you should update, this time I'm done
<fdoving> Tonio_: then i guess uploading is the next task on your list? :)
<fdoving> .. a package that is.
<mhb> really, I need a packager :o)
 * Hobbsee hides
<mhb> could someone help me not learn this makefile.am.in.in.in hell and guide me on how to install a symlink using it?
<mhb> I just need the symlink from $(kde_datadir)/konqueror/servicemenus to $(kde_datadir)/d3lphin/servicemenus
 * Hobbsee wonders why not do it in debian/rules?
<fdoving> or debian/links
<mhb> because I want the source to be installable on non-debian systems, too
<mhb> that means it should be done at make install time
<fdoving> mhb: maybe you can just modify the path in src/servicemenus/Makefile.am
<fdoving> servicemenusdir = $(kde_datadir)/d3lphin/servicemenus
<fdoving> if you set that to konq the servicemenus will be installed there.. if you want that at all?
<mhb> no
<mhb> I'd like d3lphin to check konqueror's servicemenus
<mhb> that's all, there's no need to put anything in there
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> then again, I might hardcode it into d3lphin
<Tonio_> fdoving: about the dolphin "open as root" problem, I just noticed it also happens with kdesu with a file named "konqueror;dolphin"
<Tonio_> fdoving: that looks more like a servicemenus issue than kdesudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: can you confirm ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: yes, it is.
<Tonio_> fdoving: imho the command should be kdesu -c "d3lphin ''"
<Tonio_> fdoving: agree on that point ?
<Tonio_> argh.....
<Tonio_> kdesu -c "d3lphin '\'"
<Tonio_> argh, how to print "percent"U ? :)
<fdoving> Exec=kdesu -c 'd3lphin %U'
<fdoving> is what i have now.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm recalling our discussion about the challenge of large scale deployments in Linux.  Do you think something like this http://aruiz.typepad.com/siliconisland/2007/12/apoc-goes-open.html would be a significant help?
<Tonio_> fdoving: should quote
<fdoving> Tonio_: yep, 'd3lphin "%U"'
<Tonio_> fdoving: how to dou print "percent" ? doesn't work here ;)
<fdoving> "%" ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: no time for reading now, but I'll have a look soon :), added to favorites
<fdoving> shift+5
<Tonio_> oki
<ScottK> Tonio_: Great.  I'm curious what you think.
<Tonio_> mhb: all service menus dolphin uses should be patched on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's nice, but like puppet, that's hackish
<Tonio_> ScottK: they do compatibility layers for every config system
<Tonio_> ScottK: afaik, I already heard about that
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's workarroundish imho
<mhb> Tonio_: s/dolphin/konqueror
<Tonio_> ScottK: but if they can be AD feature parity, that would kickass, really :)
<fdoving> cfengine :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: puppet is way better than cfengine
<Tonio_> mhb: konqueror ? no, dolphin :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm sure that whatever starts on this front will be hackish to begin with and would have to evolve.
<fdoving> Tonio_: might well be, i've only tried cfengine once.
<Tonio_> mhb: all dolphin servicemenus calling for kdesu should be patch to quote
<mhb> Tonio_: unless "run as root" servicemenu is hardcoded, Dolphin will use the same .desktop file Konqueror does
<fdoving> mhb: then it'll open as root with konq :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: shift + f5 doesn't ork here
<mhb> does it?
<mhb> hmm
<Tonio_> mhb:
<Tonio_> ./edit_as_root.desktop:Exec=kdesu "kwrite" ""
<Tonio_> ./d3lphin_su.desktop:Exec=kdesu -c 'd3lphin '
<Tonio_> ./run_as_root.desktop:Exec=kdesu -c
<Tonio_> run as root should simply use X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<mhb> Konqueror doesn't have a Open as root servicemenu?
<mhb> I cannot find it
<Tonio_> mhb: that's in dolphin !
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhh you mean you fixed dolphin to use konqi servicemenus ?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> they're shared now
<Tonio_> there is no open or run as root with konqueror afaik
<mhb> no
<buz> and there should not be, imho
<Tonio_> mhb: where can I test your dolphin ?
<mhb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/dolphin/hardy-fork
<mhb> Tonio_: truth is I remove all the old servicemenus Dolphin had... I guess Dolphin should install a separate "d3lphin_su.desktop" into Konqueror's servicemenus/ directory.
<mhb> I am working on something else now, though.
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Konqueror and D3lphin don't understand each other when it comes to CTRL-X CTRL-V
<mhb> I am not sure what to do with this bug
<mhb> truth is, no two file management apps understand each other when it comes to this
<mhb> Nautilus doesn't understand Konqueror either, you have to drag and drop the file
<seele> mhb: just Konqueror, you can't copy/paste out of anything else?
<seele> doesn't klipper take care of that kind of thing?  not the application?
<mhb> not sure
<mhb> copy paste works between KDE apps
<mhb> but cut/paste works only D3lphin/D3lphin or Konqueror/Konqueror
<mhb> mail of the day: [translate-pootle] Adding Klingon and Ainu to Pootle
<Riddell> Ainu?
<Riddell> I hope that's real Klingon and not the cheating Romanised nonsense
<Riddell> questions from Linux Format, anyone fancy answering? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46964/
<fdoving> Riddell: i vote for nixternal on that one. he's good at those things :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, nixternal can do them
 * stdin gave it a shot while waiting for pykde4 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46965/
<nosrednaekim> are the packages built yet?
<nosrednaekim> last night they was only the source debs up there
<mhb> Jucato: you've got my reblontal there :o)
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I had to get python-qt4 up too, so they only started building ~40mins ago
<mhb> just 40 mins, hey?
<nosrednaekim> ah..... but python qt4 is already in the repositories.... is it a newer version?
<mhb> I think python-kde4 wins the prize of being the most complex piece of software we have
<stdin> it needs 4.3.1 and gutsy had 4.3... :p
<mhb> and takes the most to compile
<nosrednaekim> stdin: heh
<stdin> same with sip4, needs 4.7.1 and gutsy had 4.7
<stdin> and that .1 makes all the difference
 * nosrednaekim shakes his head.
<mhb> I started blackbox the other day and got surprised how fast the wm can load :o)
<nosrednaekim> enlightment surprised me like that :D
<mhb> nice xkcd out today.
 * Riddell flies
<stdin> looks like it built...
<Riddell> stdin: yay
<stdin> only took 5 days :p
<mhb> Riddell: do you have any sources of information I can read about what can be done with Qt base classes that's badly needed in C++?
<mhb> Riddell: you said the reason behind MOC and Qt subclassing everything was bad libs, and I'd like to know more.
<mhb> please?
<Riddell> mhb: well here's the library that comes with c++ http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/documentation.html
<Riddell> can't say I've ever been able to use it
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> mhb: http://www.informit.com/content/images/0131240722/downloads/blanchette_book.pdf page 20
<Jucato> page 254 about QString and QVariant
<Jucato> (page 20 is a side note about moc)
<mhb> okay
<Jucato> (although that's for Qt 3, but I doubt their reasons changed in between releases. and don't worry, that book is officially and legally free to download)
<mhb> Jucato:                      Qt’s QString class is more powerful
<mhb> than either of them.
<mhb> Jucato: also, for example libsigc++ offers similar callback functionality
<mhb> AFAIK
<Jucato> it does afaik.... but then you'll be using libsigc++ for callbacks, then Qt for widgets... wouldn't that be adding to the complexity? versus Qt having its own? (and afaik, libsigc++ and boost callbacks only came after Qt had its moc)
 * Jucato shrugs... not a Qt expert, just basing it on what he's read so far
<stdin> nosrednaekim: debs are in the repo now :)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: muchas gracias
<nosrednaekim> stdin: grabbing it :D
<nosrednaekim> you rock..
<Riddell> libsigc++ is pretty well inspired by Qt
<stdin> nosrednaekim: you'll probably be the 1st to test it ;)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I most certainly will. I'll try to have something by tomorrow.
<mhb> Jucato: no, you *have* to have some kind of a signaller
<mhb> Jucato: if you do it light enough, it won't add much
<mhb> Jucato: like I said, having a separate signaller everyone would strive to make the fastest makes sense to me
<mhb> but would a commercial company like that? No, sir.
<mhb> better have it all inside Qt so that all would buy it.
<fdoving> mhb: great idea, isn't it? and users doesn't have to bother about installing libsigc++ on all qt supported platforms. in addition to qt.
<fdoving> make it simple stupid. :)
<Jucato> MISS?
 * Jucato thought that was KISS
<Jucato> :P
<fdoving> what KISS?
<Jucato> Keep It Simple, Stupid :D
<fdoving> ah, i guess both works :)
<Jucato> it's the ISS that counts :)
<mhb> fdoving: yeah, they can't ship it with it or anything
<fdoving> that would be complicated :)
 * txwikinger wonders what to do with bug #161843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161843 in hplip "HPLIP Toolbox looks ugly" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161843
<fdoving> heh, it looks ugly.
<txwikinger> yeah :)
<txwikinger> want to do a KDE integrated frontend?D
<fdoving> isn't it already QT?
<fdoving> tweaking the qt view properties should help, shouldn't it?
<fdoving> bbl. tv.
<txwikinger> No idea
<mhb> fdoving: I can't see how separating an indepednent library from a toolkit makes it any more complex
<mhb> you *have* to have that functionality in there
<txwikinger> it is pyqt3
<mhb> how do you launch that HPLIP?
<Jucato> hp-toolbox
<mhb> looks normal
<mhb> I mean - open-source quality normal :o)
<txwikinger> :)
<mhb> fdoving: it is stuff like QStrings that are a conflict with the KISS principle
<mhb> and Qt-specific macros
<mhb> fdoving: besides, I wonder why you complain about KISS
<mhb> fdoving: isn't all of KDE violating it?
<mhb> why having stuff like KPushButton, KProgressBar, KWhatever when there's a mighty bloated equivalent in Qt?
<Riddell> mhb: what's the alternative to QString?  the c++ string class doesn't do unicode
<Riddell> mhb: all those K classes inherit from Qt
<Jucato> ...
 * mhb goes to find some unicode strings
<mhb> martin@blackbook:~/Documents/mff/programovani$ ./test
<mhb> それぞれの集合から一つずつ元を選び出して新しい集合を作ることができるというものである。1904年にツェルメロによ
<Riddell> 16:35 < mhb> ???????????????????????????????????????????1904?????????
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> one of these days I really should upgrade my ancient debian box
<mhb> Riddell: sorry about that, my ubuntu feisty server & irssi does UTF-8 :o)
<mhb> I'll pastebin
<mhb> what?
<mhb> I tried ubuntu.nl.org pastebin but I get ????s as well
<mhb> http://pastebin.com/d7fa47f63
<mhb> something like this, except I have the chars rendered
<mhb> I thought kanji are in the higher level part of UTF-8, so, provided they are, it shows that C++ can do UTF-8.
<mhb> Riddell: sure, but I have never understood why we subclass so much.
<mhb> Riddell: it's because they wouldn't let us add stuff into Qt?
<Riddell> mhb: to add extra features, the API docs usually explain which
<Jucato> because the Qt Classes don't always have the features KDE needs?or doesn't give the level of integration for an integrated desktop?
<Riddell> mhb: lots of KDE bits have been put into Qt during the 3->4 transition
<mhb> it's really a bad example of open-source development ... it's not really open-source, we "practically" fork Qt by subclassing it all.
<Riddell> Qt isn't open source in the bazaar development method
<mhb> although I agree subclassing adds little overhead, it breaks the KISS principle.
<mhb> at least the way we do it with Qt/KDE.
<mhb> Riddell: I apologize for the bad example, according to the Internet C++'s string doesn't really support UTF-8.
<mhb> more and more it seems to me that the world is full of simple problems that nobody can/will fix because of the bureaucracy
<mhb> GPL and BSD folks duplicating efforts just because of some silly licenses, KDE subclassing everything because they build on a toolkit that won't let them incorporate the changes, Qt violating C++ language because the bureaucracy process is too slow...
<Riddell> voilate is the wrong word there
<mhb> okay, they've put in crutches for their own folks, but those crutches do not allow for good software design
<mhb> those clutches lead to mammoth applications depending on both Qt and KDE
<mhb> err, crutches
<mhb> that's what I call keeping it simple.
<mhb> I should move myself to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<Riddell> then the cool kids here wouldn't see it
<mhb> I shouldn't be infecting everyone with my bloatware-negative ideas.
<mhb> the cool kids are still young, they shouldn't be affected to it :o)
<mhb> erm, bad word again, they shouldn't be exposed to it.
<stdin> Riddell: erm, python-kde4-dev didn't come out quite as planned http://stdin.pastebin.com/d343d4121
<Riddell> that's not right
<stdin> nope, it's not
<stdin> ahh, I know what I did :/
<stdin> ran debuild -S from the wrong source dir...
 * stdin feels quite stupid now
 * mhb too
<Riddell> hey, at least you havn't been wresting with cdbs all afternoon
<stdin> that makes me feel a bit better :)
<mhb> I seem to like FLTK more and more.
<nixternal> mendred: get control of your connection :)
<mendred> nixternal: sorry the cable has been chewed on
<mendred> a mouse around
<nixternal> is there KDE support now, or planned in the future, for Pulseaudio?
<mendred> so was fixing it
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> my dog is the guilty one for chewing on my net cables
<mendred> k lol
<Jucato> hm... cats...
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> environmentally safe traps please
<nixternal> I have a friend who goes out and buys environmentally safe traps, they are fairly expensive
<Jucato> :D
<coreymon77> lolcats?
<nixternal> but he uses the catch to feed his snakes
<coreymon77> whats that go to do with anything
<nixternal> it would actually be cheaper to go buy feeder mice at $1 a piece
<nixternal> but I guess in the end, it will all add up :)
<mhb> mm, food, nature's way of recyclation
<coreymon77> mhb: not really,
<coreymon77> mhb: its what comes back out later thats natures way of recylcation
<mhb> coreymon77: food is great, both me and Dr. John Zoidberg agree on that
<coreymon77> mhb: oh i dont disagree
<coreymon77> mhb: i love foo
<coreymon77> d
<mendred> yah! the cable is stable
<coreymon77> mhb: its the byproduct of the recycling that gets a little nasty
<coreymon77> if you know what i mean
<coreymon77> :P
<fdoving> mhb: when it comes to the various components of qt, they are really only very good when you use them to work with qt. for example QString is very nice because all text-oriented functions in qt can deal with it. that is one example.
<coreymon77> anyways
<nosrednaekim> stdin: in this python-kde4 package i'm not seeing some things..
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yes, I know. I'm fixing it
<coreymon77> so, when kde4 comes out stable
 * stdin didn't upload the right thing :/
<coreymon77> iis this stuff gonna be fixed?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: pykdedocs and pykdeuic4?
<stdin> pykdeuic4 is in the -dev package, or it _will_ be in the -dev package
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ok, great :D
<stdin> I kinda uploaded the wrong .diff.gz
<stdin> several times :p
<nosrednaekim> I already have an idea for an app, those KDEfx modules are so cool :D
<nosrednaekim> *classes
<coreymon77> huh
<coreymon77> whats this thing going on on dec 15th?
<stdin> the talks?
<coreymon77> huh?
<toscalix> <toscalix> hi, there is a free translation to spanish of J. Riddell announcement about Kubuntu session on december 15th here: http://agustin.ejerciciosresueltos.com/ , if somebody knows any spanish developer that wants to attend
<Jucato> it's on the 13th
<coreymon77> whats this session?
<Jucato> er different
<Jucato> KubuntuTutorialsDay on Dec. 13
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1257
<nixternal> coreymon77: ^^ by chance, do you live under a rock? how could you have missed all of the posts on the Planets and the Fridge :p
<Jucato> nixternal: btw good luck w/ exams :)
<toscalix> yes, sorry, 13th december at 15
<nixternal> those will be easy
<coreymon77> nixternal: that i do
<nixternal> I will only have 2 exams, JavaScript and C++
<Jucato> easy enough to ditch? :D
<Jucato> j/k
<nixternal> but it is the projects that are stacking up
<coreymon77> and btw, 15:00 utc in eastern?
<nosrednaekim> 10 EST I think
<nixternal> my javascript project is pretty much complete, I have a c++ lab to complete, 2 big java projects to complete, and a final paper
<Jucato> a paper? O.o
<coreymon77> 10 am?
<nixternal> 15:00 UTC == 10:00 EST
<nosrednaekim> yes
<coreymon77> okay, cant be there
 * stdin hopes to have pykde4 packages working by 13th, or it'll be a short talk
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> gtg now
<nosrednaekim> stdin: lol, you will >:)
<mhb> stdin: we're counting on you
<stdin> if it builds this time then I'll be happy
<nosrednaekim> but will I ?
<stdin> and I can stop dreaming about it...
<Jucato> stdin: you will... or else Riddell will <insert verb here> you!
<stdin> Jucato: if it doesn't, it'll be a good chance to introduce people to the art of downloading from svn ;)
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> kiss?
<stdin> "svn co someUrl; cd someDir; mkdir build; cd build; cmake ../; make; sudo make install", what can be simpler ? :p
<nosrednaekim> stdin: the build errors
<stdin> "rm path/to/file/that/failed.cpp", fixed :p
<stdin> this isn't going to start compiling in time, I've got a birthday booze-a-thon to go to in about 30mins...
<jpatrick> Riddell: tomorrow I may not be around </bitterness>
<Riddell> jpatrick: tomorrow?
<Riddell> jpatrick: tutorial day is a week tomorrow
<jpatrick> ah, the date's been changed?
<Riddell> nope, it's always been 13th
<jpatrick> arg, I need to slow down
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I thought it was the 13th tomorrow too
<jpatrick> good things take time
<Artemis_Fowl> so the meeting is on next thursday? what will it be like???
<Jucato> not really a meeting. it's like a class. (and it's thursday next week)
<fdoving> probably nice, like all kubuntu events. :)
<mhb> meeting is the day before BTW.
<Artemis_Fowl> so there will be someone talking and all the other listening?
<mhb> Wednesday 12th Demember at 23:00 UTC.
<Jucato> and asking questions
<Jucato> mhb: if you could kindly put it in the topic. thanks
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day a week on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Artemis_Fowl> 23:00 UTC?
<Artemis_Fowl> the above lik says 15:00 UTC...
<Artemis_Fowl> link*
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: Developer Meeting != Tutorial Day
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Artemis_Fowl> misunderstanding :)
<Artemis_Fowl> and something last: it mentions in the page about the Tutorial Day that:
<Artemis_Fowl> "Now you know how to make a .deb, get it into the archives for millions to use."
<Artemis_Fowl> Kubuntu archives=Kubuntu repos
<Artemis_Fowl> ???
<mhb> yes.
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: a week tomorrow
<Riddell> at 15-19UTC
<Artemis_Fowl> ah ok. because i have created an application and would like to make it available through the repos.
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: great, sounds like just the sessions for you then
<Artemis_Fowl> Currently I am creating a KDE4 port for my app (it is written in Qt4) and I don't know which dependencies its .deb package should have (KDE4 dependencies)\
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev I should think
<Artemis_Fowl> alone?
<Artemis_Fowl> doesnt it need kdebase-runtime too?
<Riddell> depends on the app
 * Riddell out
<Artemis_Fowl> depends on what?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: sorry, I'm getting confused
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime will be added magically as a dep for all kde 4 apps
<Riddell> but the build dep is kdelibs5-dev
<Artemis_Fowl> you said 'depends on the app'. how is it different from app to app?
<mhb> anyone here tried FLTK?
<mhb> I'm really impressed by the speed of it.
<Shinha> Hi, i am new and i want to learn how to program (sorry if you can t understand me, i speak spanish)
<mhb> we understand alright, it's that you have to wait for a minute, if you want to get an answer.
<jpatrick> mhb: I think he left...
<mhb> right, I'm saying this to myself.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-06
<rouzic> hi all :)
<nosrednaekim> hi rouzic
<rouzic> Hi nosrednaekim :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hiya
<DaSkreech> LongPointyStick: hello
<DaSkreech> Oh sweet
<DaSkreech> new flash?
<mustafa_> hi
<DaSkreech> um
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> hello
<DaSkreech> hey Jucato What's your blont about?
<Jucato> nothing much. just triggered by something I read in the Dot, which isn't an entirely new mentality... been around for as long as I've been around :)
<DaSkreech> So it wasnt a specific project then?
<Jucato> nope. but it has been about so many projects, even distros...
<DaSkreech> yeah
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Missed you
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<yuriy> Jucato: I was under the impression that it was triggered by the KFTP discussion because both stories showed up around the same time, but I don't know if you can blont that fast
<Jucato> yuriy: it was :)
<Jucato> yeah, it's my quickest post created (hence probably not well thought out :P)
<Jucato> hence a lot shorter than usual :)
 * yuriy has been working on a project last two nights and checking akregator constantly to procrastinate
<yuriy> lol @ aseigo calling gnome a "a low-integration environment"
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> Interesting Stone to throw
<DaSkreech> Hey! Metacity has compositing now :)
<Serega> Morning, all!
<Riddell> jpatrick: re your e-mail that should be fine but I'm waiting on a reply from sime
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> stdin: kde4 in hardy should be fixed if you want to retry python-kde4
<Serega> k'dday, fellows
 * Hobbsee waves
<Serega> does anybody work on d3lphin's cut/paste problem?
<Riddell> Serega: mhb was commenting on it yesterday, I think he concluded that it's not worth fixing since no file manager talks copy/paste at each other
<Riddell> Serega: but he has a bzr branch if you want to have a go at it
<Serega> Riddell: I would like to have a fix for it, because this is a nice reason to gloat for my windows-using acquaintances :)
<Riddell> that konqueror doesn't cut/paste with dolphin?
<Riddell> I presume it works within dolphins
<Serega> maybe. Cut'n'past doesn't work from Desktop to dolphin in particular
<Serega> Riddell: what do you think about libdvdcss url?
<Serega> Riddell: it contains a version that could change
<Hobbsee> Serega: hm?
<Hobbsee> Serega: there are (vague) plans to get that libdvdcss script pointed at medibuntu, and grab the latest version from there
<Hobbsee> so far, it's nto been done yet
<Riddell> Serega: we could set up a redirect on kubuntu.org
<Serega> Riddell: oh, great solution. How soon can it be done? (on kubuntu.org side)
<Riddell> Serega: where should it redirect to?
<Serega> Riddell: e.g. http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb
<Serega> or corresponding amd64 and PPC
<Serega> it should be something like: www.kubuntu.org/libdvdcss-[i386|amd64|ppc]
 * Hobbsee has missed something, it appears
<Serega> Hobbsee: look at current deb url
<Serega> Hobbsee: it contains 1.2.9
<Hobbsee> i've seen it, but what's that got to do with kubuntu.org?
<Serega> Hobbsee: it will be inaccessible when 1.2.10 comes
<Hobbsee> this is true
 * Hobbsee would assume the script would be changed to check for it
<Serega> Hobbsee: Riddell's proposal is to redirect from kubuntu.org to right version of libdvdcss
<Riddell> Serega: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/packages/libdvdcss-i386.php
<Hobbsee> well, the latest
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you have the source of what you've used to create that page?
<Serega> Riddell: how quickly)
 * Hobbsee would prefer to see it modified in install-css.sh, so it works everywhere
<Riddell> header('Location: http://...');
<Serega> Riddell: another solution is to parse medibuntu repo package list
<Riddell> yes, could do
<Riddell> that assumed medibuntu doesn't get shut down by the MPAA
<Serega> Riddell: ok, I'll estimate the efforts for both solutions in evening
<Riddell> Serega: well job done on my side if you go for the kubuntu.org way
<Serega> Riddell: is it really possible during Hardy life?
<Riddell> Serega: is which?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, that's what i was wondering - how safe is it to change?
<Serega> Riddell: medibuntu closing
<Riddell> Serega: they're a third party, they can close down at any time
<Serega> Riddell: thanks for server side
<Riddell> Hobbsee: safe is what?
<Serega> :-|
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we then get in trouble with MPAA and such for pointing at the medibuntu stuff?
<Serega> Hobbsee: +1
<jpatrick> Serega: couldn't the thing install libdvdread3 and then invoke: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<Serega> jpatrick: it is not a problem to invoke something on users side. Problem is where to get libdvdcss
<Serega> jpatrick: in other words: what should be in install-css.sh
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: that would be the idae, yes
<Riddell> jpatrick: we want GUI feedback, that's a command line script
<jpatrick> Serega: the script would do it automagically
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no laws against linking yet
<Serega> jpatrick: do you mean this script should be third-party?
<Hobbsee> "yet"
<Serega> too many can do MPAA during 2 years :(
<Serega> maybe we should leave libdvdcss at all?
<Serega> and how ubuntu solves this issue?
<Riddell> Serega: it doesn't
<Riddell> it's a nasty problem for non command line users
<Serega> Riddell: doesn't it install libdvdcss at all?
<Riddell> no
<Serega> Riddell: so... how about a checkbox in "Manager repositories"?
<Serega> Riddell: with a warning e.g.
<Riddell> Serega: we don't want to point to a whole third party repository, who knows what they put in there
<Riddell> the kubuntu.org redirect seems best to me
<Jucato> I just tested: cut & paste works between Konqueror and Krusader (KDE 3)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hey, are the new python-kde4 packages up?
<piccolino81> Wieso passiert hier gar nix?
<piccolino81> Bin ich etwa im falschen Kanal gelandet :-( ?
<Jucato> !de | piccolino81
<ubotu> piccolino81: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> (or if someone here can understand/speak German...)
<piccolino81> Sorry! I thought to participate in the "Kubuntu Tutorials Day" - it ist my first contact with IRC
<Jucato> That will be next week :)
<Jucato> Dec. 13, at 15:00 UTC
<Hobbsee> tag, piccolino81.  wie gehts?
<piccolino81> Ups, thanks Jucato :)
<piccolino81> Until then... bye :-)
<piccolino81> Cu
<nosrednaekim> bye
 * Jucato just spent the last  um... 30 minutes or more trying to summarize and reply: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089235.msg104291#msg104291
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> hey.... could we use the KDE4 kdm?
<nosrednaekim> doesn't if have support for bullet proof X?
 * Jucato doesn't think so.. to both Q's
<nosrednaekim> hmph
<DaSkreech> What would it take to add it?
<Jucato> code? :)
<DaSkreech> up up down down left right left right
<nixternal> was knotes removed from kontact purposely?
 * nixternal just got back from the hospital..not fun
<Jucato> nixternal: oh? what happened to you? :(
<nixternal> guess I have an ulcer and it tore a bit last night which caused me to toss up some blood...thought I was dying :)
<Jucato> ouch :(
<nixternal> ya, it is the worse stomach ache you could ever imagine
<nixternal> at first I thought I got food poisoning again
<nosrednaekim> youch
<Jucato> they have determined the cause to be what?
<nosrednaekim> stomach ulcer I think he said
<Jucato> oh yeah... I was thinking "what was the cause of the ulcer..." :D
<nosrednaekim> oh....rught ;-)
<nosrednaekim> *right
<nixternal> stress
 * Jucato massages nixternal's back
<Riddell> anyone else being spammed by launchpad for broken feisty ppa builds?
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<nixternal> for the past month
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is that to kubuntu-devel ML?
<Hobbsee> or personally?
<Riddell> nixternal: looks personally
<Riddell> I just got 100 odd
<Hobbsee> grrr
 * Hobbsee checks
<Hobbsee> that *should* be blackholed
<Hobbsee> but part of that section of LP is broken
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what is it?
<nixternal> ya, it sends it to me, no cc or ml at all
<Hobbsee> give me a minute
<Riddell> anyone with xinerama?  testers needed for qt 4
 * nosrednaekim wishes he had another screen
 * Hobbsee doesnt' appear to have feisty ones
<neversfelde> Riddell: I have xinerama at home, what testing is needed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell & nixternal:  can you poke me if it continues to happen?  they've killed the mail on dogfood.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: you tried it yet?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I tried the previous version, is the one you finished yesterday up yet?
<stdin> yeah
<Riddell> neversfelde: install latest qt 4 package in hardy, run an app on screen 2 and see if menus appear on screen 1 or 2
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I will grab it then.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: version "3.92.0~svn20071201-0ubuntu1~gutsy0~ppa6"
<stdin> I do love those incredibly long version numbers :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I don't suppose you know SIP?
<neversfelde> Riddell: will do, when I'm back at home in about 2# hours
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I know of it, had to put an updated version in my ppa
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ok, well,i'm trying to make a python binding to the pictureflow qt widget.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I've never used sip, I don't even know how to do a "hello world" in python
<jpatrick> print "Hello world"
<nosrednaekim> lol
<stdin> don't you need the '(' and ')'
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah ok, I guess I shall have to figure out SIP then. lol, I don't even know a thing about C++ headers.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: nah..
<stdin> cout << "Be Happy,\nLearn C++\n"';
<jpatrick> stdin: no, but that's what I've heard it will be like in the next release
<nosrednaekim> python 3000?
<Jucato> the next "version" of python
<stdin> I'm waiting for the pykde4 talk so I can give python a shot
<jpatrick> I'd prefer: cout << "Be happy" << endl << "Learn C++" << endl;
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I think you'd better learn a little python before that ;)
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I have: print "hello world"
<stdin> :p
<nosrednaekim> print "learn Python \n" + "fly!!!!'
<jpatrick> haha
<Jucato> 10 PRINT "Hello, world!"
<nosrednaekim> yech, I can't learn SIP very eaily.... too much C++
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I have to go,but i'll give those new packages a test later.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: let me know if they work (I don't know how to test them), cya
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<ScottK> bah
 * Jucato runs away, scared...
<bddebian> :-)
<nixternal> man, I have to start writing my final paper today...no more procrastinating...one more week and I will be free again :)
<Jucato> don't procrastinate. don't end up like Jucato
<nixternal> man, I never want to end up like that guy :p
<ScottK> Heh.  Like that's ever true (no more procrastinating).
<nixternal> right
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I have been saying it for years...bad thing is my daughter seems to be following suit now
<nixternal> but now I have the ultimate punishment tool for at least a few years...a cell phone...she doesn't know she is getting it for xmas, but man is she going to flip
<Jucato> (iphone?)
<Jucato> :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Right.  It's easier to control them when they have something they really don't want you to take away.
<ScottK> nixternal: You might also consider http://www.pocketfinder.com/products.aspx
<txwikinger> good luck nixternal
<nosrednaekim> stdin: hey, the new package still doen't have the KDE4 .ui creator or pykdedocs....
<nosrednaekim> I installed the -dev, the -doc and the base one as well.
<nosrednaekim> ermm NM, its just not in my path...
<nosrednaekim> (the .ui creator)
<nosrednaekim> the help browser is still MIA.... I looked through all the debs and its not there. It seems to have a separate install script.
<nosrednaekim> from what I can see in the other docs.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: the pykdeuic4.py file is definitely in -dev
<Riddell> it should have a wrapper in /usr/bin, but that's an upstream issue
<jpatrick_> ahoy apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy jpatrick
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, we go those for her a few months back and put them in dfferent places...ie. inside a coat pocket, inside her backpack
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> I wanted to demonstrate kde4 to a collegue
<Tonio_> I guess this whatever I try : KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<Tonio_> is there a known workarround for hardy ?
<nixternal> there is, and I can't remember it off hand
 * nixternal thinks
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> Tonio_: are you running it from the cli as a different user than say kde-devel (if you set it up that way)?
<nixternal> err, you need to install dbus-x11
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum, oki testing
<nixternal> I think that is how I fixed it with Gutsy, because dbus-x11 was seperated from the main dbus package
<Tonio_> nixternal: works, you rock !
<Tonio_> rebooting on a kde4 session
<Tonio_> hope I'll not be ridiculous with a segfault a minute :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> only thing that is really segfaulting for me is Konqueror, but I need to do another update and see if it is fixed
<nixternal> ScottK: actually, we have something different than those little ones, ours is a tad big larger
<ScottK> It doesn't look like those are actually for sale yet.  What do you have?
<nixternal> I believe the ones we got are navicom, can't remember
<nixternal> anyone else getting nspluginviewer segfaults with konqi?
<nixternal> the fun thing is that it is unable to create a backtrace
<tlayton> hey, anyone getting errors like this with kde 4 rc1:  "dolphin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<Riddell> tlayton: hardy?
<tlayton> yes
<Riddell> tlayton: have you updated qt today?
<tlayton> i updated the libqt* and qt-designers*
<tlayton> this has actually been happening to me since kde 4 b3 on gutsy
<Riddell> tlayton: do you have to do something to get that to happen?
<tlayton> if i try to run a session, kstartupconfig returns an error like above, except it complains about libQtDbus...
<tlayton> no, that's what's perplexing.
<Riddell> tlayton: is this with our kde 4 rc 1 packages?
<tlayton> yes, but it's been happening with previous packages. i'm pretty sure my terminal vars are clean before exporting the 4 from the instructions
<tlayton> there's a thread in the hardy developmnent forum, so it seems things should be working. i'm just not sure where to look anymore
<tlayton> i've tried creating a new user with a clean env, but get the same thing
<tlayton> riddell: note that my kubuntu has been constantly upgraded since edgy. i've haven't done a fresh install
<Riddell> tlayton: I'm really not sure I'm afraid
<Riddell> I've not seen any such problems
<Riddell> and if it's our Qt and our KDE 4 packages, I can't see how it could get a symbol error
<tlayton> riddell: there's a few other things i've found. since this is hardy, should official bug reports be filed on launchpad, or would you rather discuss them here?
<Riddell> tlayton: here is fine
<tlayton> when i try to change to administrator mode in system settings for date/time or change it from the panel, the kdesudo dialog says command not found.  however, i can sudo systemsettings from the command line and it works okay
<Riddell> tlayton: kde 3 or 4?
<tlayton> kde 3
<Riddell> tlayton: tonio has been working on kdesudo, but he's not here just now
<tlayton> i did notice on a kdesudo upgrade that an error/warning was displayed saying the postrm file doesn't support "upgrade". i did notice it only had purge and remove
<tlayton> ok
<Riddell> you can just apt-get remove kdesudo as a workaround
<tlayton> ok. thanx. at least i know where to come for help now, instead of the forums.
<tlayton> btw, my hardy is doing great. great work
<mzungu> have just been trying to get a friends laptop wlan to work (without success) and was surprised to see that gutsy ndiswrapper is 41 versions behind the current stable - so will it be more up-to-date in hardy?
<tlayton> riddell: earlier today, i had the symbol lookup error in kde 4. i changed the libQtSql.so.4 to point to the debug version.  running dolphin thru gdb is showing a sigsegv in /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<baxeico> hi
<baxeico> hi all, sorry I'm new to IRC. I'm here just to try out IRC and be prepared for "Kubuntu tutorials day"! :)
<Riddell> baxeico: great, stick around
<Riddell> seems to be a quiet night
<baxeico> sorry riddell, I was wondering if everyone here are chatting in pvt
<Riddell> no, just busy packaging the new kde 4 rc
<txwikinger> You want more noise?
<baxeico> txwikinger: no, just to understand how IRC works. But maybe this is not the best moment to learn :)
<txwikinger> baxeico: Well, there are other channels where there is more social talk going on
<baxeico> thank you tx, I will come back on Thursday December 13th from 1500UTC. :)
<txwikinger> cool.. see you then
<txwikinger> or come by #ubuntu-uk if you like
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-07
<nosrednaekim> stdin: looks like that package works fine..
<nosrednaekim> stdin: wrote a simple little program and it works as its supposed to. tried writing a little bit more complicated one and its not working, but I think thats MY problem
<stdin> nosrednaekim: great, thanks for testing. it is svn so there are probably some bugs in it anyway
<nosrednaekim> stdin: Its definately my error, QImage doesn't have some of the methods i'm used to so I can figure out how to actually display the dang thing. XD
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hey, this might be useful for the upcoming pyqt/kde4 info session.... its all the qt 4.3 docs translated to python http://docs.huihoo.com/pyqt/pyqt4/html/classes.html
<stdin> nosrednaekim: there's also /usr/share/doc/python-kde4-doc/html/allclasses.html in -doc :)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: thats just kde4..
<nosrednaekim> this is all of qt
<stdin> there's probably something in python-qt4-doc too
<stdin> but I don't feel like reading it now, I'm too tired
<nosrednaekim> hmm true XD
<nosrednaekim> stdin: not to bother you, but did you figure out the pykdedocs thing?
<stdin> figure what out exactly?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: did you package it? its in none of the packages.
<stdin> all the docs that came with pykde4 are in -doc
<nosrednaekim> stdin: but this is a docbrowser which is included in pykde4, it provides interactive editing and stuff.
<stdin> I can't find that in the source
<nosrednaekim> "python installdocs.py" in the top level source (is what it looks like from the html page in the docs)
<stdin> nosrednaekim: nope http://stdin.pastebin.com/d34f5e142
<nosrednaekim> weird!.... let me upload the HTML page i'm looking at..
<nosrednaekim> http://stdin.pastebin.com/m363c336c
<stdin> example/ doesn't even exist
<nosrednaekim> wow.
<jjesse> good evenng, does anyone have a debian kde install running that could check somehting for me?
 * Hobbsee does not
<jjesse> just curious as to if Users Folder should be Users' Folder and corresponds in KDE (via system menu)
<buz> i'm trying to come up with a solution for a randr 1.2 dual head issue
<buz> basically, xrandr can do dual head, but it won't allow higher resolution than (widest screen)^2 unless you create a virtual display higher than that in xorg.conf
<buz> there ought to be a more easy way for that
<alleeHol> buz: well, if 'virtual display' would be adjusted automaticly by the xserver....  ;)
<alleeHol> buz: but that something for upstream.
<buz> well i'm not sure what xorg 7.3 does
<buz> should probably try it on hardy first
<buz> gutsy's X is a weird beast, to say the least
<buz> btw, allee you have a latitude d830 right?
<alleeHol> buz: right.  And for whatever reason I had this morning much X trouble I never had before
<buz> do you have the docking station for it?
<alleeHol> yeap
<buz> did you get hot dokcing to work?
<buz> mine freezes unless i suspend it first
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<alleeHol> buz:  I've plugged in without noticeable problem.  But for undock I have to suspend/hibernate first,  but it's this the same for windows? (never tried)
<alleeHol> sebastian^: morning
<buz> no idea, i cant stand windows for long enough
<buz> what alsa version do you run?
<buz> (i've seen plenty of weird differences between alsa versions)
<alleeHol> buz: the backport module
<buz> oh right
<buz> i'm using 1.0.15 against 2.6.23.9 right now
<alleeHol> I'm still patient and use whatever kubuntu archive give me (well, not always ;)
<buz> i have tried 2.6.24rc4 (finally comes with ipw3945 drivers) but i cant compile alsa against it
<buz> and stock alsa doesnt support audio
<alleeHol> I assume next alsa snapshot will support linux rc snapshot again
<buz> i hope so. i have filed a bug report anyway
<alleeHol> this can't hurt
<buz> and maybe next alsa will finally allow for use of volume buttons again when using the docking station :)
<alleeHol> buz: I use an apply keyboard and volume buttons work with the doching station ;)
<buz> well they move the master slider in my case. which is somehow not at all useful for the docking station port
<buz> that one seems to be driven by pcm slider
<buz> suffice to say, i have come to passionately hate alsa
<alleeHol> one can tell kmix what slider to move afair
 * alleeHol fires amarok and tries ...
<buz> well the master slider controls the headphone port :P
<buz> which is useful when not docked
<alleeHol> buz: ah right, that what I use when docked.  Forgot to test if docking audio out if working with new linux backport modules
<buz> i have had limited success with backport, so at some point i gave up on it
<buz> the saddest part: on 2.6.22-12 with alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1 everything worked...
<allee> buz: I can confirm (unvoluntarily) that unpluging without suspend, freezes the d830 :(
<buz> any place where one should report that?
<buz> of course, suspend isnt entirely the nicest thing either, because after resume cpufreq stops working :(
<allee> buz: I assume that's kernel business.   AFAIR when I press the 'unlock' button an 'undock' event is received.   but that's all
<buz> that button doesnt really seem to much at all on windows, iirc
<buz> i pressed it once for the heck of it, not much result
<buz> (same on thinkpads, btw)
<allee> can't remember I've only booted twice into vista when I bought the laptop
<buz> oh i bought mine without OS :)
<buz> vista amounts to cruel and unusual punishment in my book
<allee> buz: I was curious.  But obviously not very long.  so at the end it was a waste ;)
<buz> oh i already had the experience on a thinkpad
<buz> no desire to repeat it
<buz> like you, i booted it about 2 or 3 times
<allee> yeah, next a d630 is ordered without os already ;)
<allee> buz: what I dislike most is that qt can handle only one dpi setting.  So a highres laptop display and a normal TFT monitor do not look good together
<buz> oh yeah
<buz> tell me about it. i have a 1920x1200 display in the notebook and a 24" next to it
<buz> one way or another, it looks weird
<Serega> good day
<buz> running it at 120dpi is sort of a workable compromise
<allee> the d630 will have 100 dpi also and will as 'workstation'
<buz> well i consider 100dpi to be too low
<buz> i'd get a 17" 1920x1200 lcd if i could
<allee> buz: I've given up and use the laptop with lid closed.  Everything else is too anoying
<buz> nah  i need the two screens
<buz> i usuually run irc, im and email on the notebook
<buz> work on the 24"
 * Jucato waves hello from a corner of the room...
<buz> but this 24" is crud. the first one i got on tuesday made humming noise. so i returned it only to get another one that's is humming
<buz> acer's quality control must be inexistant
<allee> buz: afaiu the big docking station can have an GFX card.  So maybe with this you can use 2 TFT monitors
<buz> actually you can run two screens with the small one
<buz> the internatl screen will stop working
<buz> i was really surprised when i noticed that
<allee> mhmm, right.  xrandr seems to  hint it as vga is listed
<buz> yeah you force it to do that
<buz> i have been in fact thinking of getting two 24" :)
<buz> but i actually like the 150dpi screen in the notebook
<buz> so i decided not to
<allee> yeah, highres is nice in linux (and unusable in windows and gnome before feisty)
<buz> so what
<buz> sadly, you cant use composite on such big dual head
<buz> but then again, composite is more of a playtoay anyway
<allee> but I like the external big screen more than suffering using different dpi  settings
<buz> give using vga and dvi thru docking station a try
<buz> should give you external dual head
<allee> mhm, composite should work, if it would not be blacklisted.  I have  Virtual         4096 1296   and hw accel is still working
<allee> heah, I will try the 2 tfts at work.  Thx for the hint!!
<buz> is that nvidia or gma?
<buz> you work around the blacklisting
<buz>  SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<allee> gma
<buz> lets see if x crashes
<buz> oh it works
<buz> sort of
<buz> the usual weirdness around kde menu bars
<buz> NEAT
<buz> maybe someone could fix kwin_composite to work on gma some day :)
<allee> yeah.
<buz> i could live with compiz save for the borders around some elements
<allee> mhmm, I should try later with a kde4 (svn) session
<buz> i havent get it to work in opengl mode
<buz> it does something in xrender mode, but not quite what i would expect
<buz> uhm lol
<buz> the last edge of the screen where the desktop should reside is not redrawing
<buz> is kdesktop living within kwin?
<allee> ? no they are 2 different progs in kde3.  in kde4 desktop and panel are merged into plasma
<buz> ok so that was x crashing :P
<allee> hehe :)
<buz> so much for compiz
<buz> seen a kwin_composite video on planet
<buz> sure looks neat if only it would work
<allee> I've only interested in the better handling of multible desktop and windows that composite make possible.
<buz> well things like live icons when hovering over task bars or expose are very neat
<buz> wobbly windows are good to shut up osx users, but other than that? not really useful
<allee> :)
<Riddell> kwin_composite works surpringly well for me
<buz> alt tab with window brightness adjusting is also useful
<buz> i dont really believe in transparent windows though
<buz> but you're on nvidia right?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> S3
<Riddell> no accelarated support at all
 * Hobbsee frowns that windows has no compiz
<Riddell> vista has compositing
<buz> yeah and unlike compiz, vista is actually stable
<buz> it may not be particularly fast or pretty, but it never crashed on me
 * Hobbsee isn't using vista
 * allee never tried/knows about kwin_composite
<buz> not sure whether the blame lies with the kubuntu pcakges, but kde4rc1 is still entirely unusable in my view
<buz> (judging from statements on planet, it probably isnt kubuntu related)
<buz> in my view, this is beta1 quality
<\sh> buz, compositing on kde4 is far away from being stable...yes, but you could help to make it stable
<buz> \sh: i cant even reliably START kde4
<buz> for example, on my own account it crashes without any notice
<buz> pretty hard to debug
<\sh> buz, it's not for the normal user...kde4 will be a release for people coding with kde...kde 4.1 will be more for the masses...
<buz> yeah i know
<allee> buz: rc1 had unfortunate timing.  One week later svn worked much better.
<allee> I've compile kdesvn ~ 2 per week and it getting better and better.  No proble with plasma in the last weeks
<buz> allee: do you put your build on ppa?
<\sh> hmmm...do the kubuntu packages have debug enabled?
<Riddell> \sh: kdelibs and pimlibs do if you install the -dbg package
<\sh> Riddell, so it should be easy to debug for people knowing their gdb
<Riddell> \sh: should be
<Riddell> as long as the issue is in libs
<Riddell> jpatrick: no reply from sime so I guess we can just move the tutorial times
<Riddell> jpatrick: 17:00UTC you wanted?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<jpatrick> thank you :)
<Riddell> Jucato: could you update your forum posts with the new timetable on KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> stdin: would you fancy making a kde4 meta package?
<Jucato> Riddell: will do
<Jucato> Riddell: what's the new time? 17:00 UTC? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay isn't updated yet
<jpatrick> Jucato: we've swapped the packaging and pykde4 things around
<Jucato> ah ok. so the starting time for the whole day is still the same?
<jpatrick> yep
<Jucato> ah ok. silly me :P
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> it looks like kde4 is broken today...
<Tonio_> dolphin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libdolphinprivate.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN24KDirSortFilterProxyModel16staticMetaObjectE
<Tonio_> probably needs rebuilt against a newly updated lib or something....
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that known problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably you have the new rc libs but not kdebase
<Riddell> it's still compiling
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah oki
<nosrednaekim> RC2 is out?
<Tonio_> Riddell: 3.97 right ?
<nosrednaekim> yup
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: not yet
<Tonio_> fdoving: adding -f option support to kdesudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: and toonight the -t
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: will they be out by the end of the day? I can't DL over the weekend.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> k
<nosrednaekim> I can have patience...... I think :D
<Serega> I have found a bug related to kdesudo today's morning
<Riddell> poke Tonio_
<Tonio_> Serega: which is ?
<Riddell> it doesn't work with system settings for one
<Tonio_> Riddell: already fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll plan to release new tarball and package today
<Serega> Tonio_: if I plug removable media during e.g. Adept works, there are two windows "What to do" appear. One from my user and another from root
<Tonio_> Serega: that one is interesting
<Tonio_> lemme try to reproduce
<Serega> Tonio_: as a result if I choose the root's prompt, I will not be able to umount the media via "Safely remove"
<Tonio_> which makes sense
<Tonio_> now the big deal is "where is my usb key ?" :)
<Serega> Tonio_: yeah. I found it out due to different system and my user locales :)
<Serega> so I got 2 prompts on different languages
<Serega> :)
<Tonio_> Serega: one for root and one for the user.....
<Serega> aha.... maybe two instances of some KDE services are up?
<Tonio_> Serega: just found a microsd + adapter, let's test
<Tonio_> Serega: I suspect so
<Tonio_> ran without adept -> works
<Serega> true
<Tonio_> Serega: no problem here with new kdesudo codebase
<Tonio_> Serega: fancy testing with new deb file ?
<Serega> Tonio_: I trapped into it on current gutsy
<Tonio_> Serega: you'll find a package here : http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/
<Serega> test it for you?
<Tonio_> please, since I can't seem to reproduce, I'll like you to confirm :)
<Serega> I'm at work now :(
<Tonio_> ah..... well when you have time, please report to me if that worked :)
<Serega> Tonio_: I wiil be able to test in evening
<Serega> Tonio_: ok, of cause
<Serega> *course
<Tonio_> super
 * Serega forgot :)
<Tonio_> Serega: I suspect that'll fix the issue, as kdesudo has been mostly rewritten recently
<Tonio_> Serega: fixes almost all bugs reported to launchpad btw
<Serega> Tonio_: you rock!
<Tonio_> Serega: I try to, at least, which is a good step to eventually, in a far future.... :)
<Serega> :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: for the -t option, it looks like kdesudo already uses shell by default, due to sudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: probably just adding a fake option for cmdline compatibility would suffice
<Tonio_> fdoving: can you give me a use case to reproduce current problem ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts about maybe putting ktnef in Main for Hardy?  Personally, I get enough broken mail from Outlook/Exchange users in my work that I'd be pretty well dead without it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've never worked out what TNEF files are
<Riddell>  /win 13
<Riddell> tsk
<ScottK> Riddell: It's a non-standard MIME type that either Outlook or Echange (not sure which) wraps around attachments in some configurations.
<ScottK> So the people I work with that have that config, when I get attachments from them they are totally unreadable in Kmail without Ktnef.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you think we should have it on the CD?
<ScottK> With it, it's click, click, open the attachment.
<ScottK> Riddell: It would be very nice for interoperability to have it.
<ScottK> Given there are space constraints, I'd say it's not critical.  I'd have to weigh that against what you have to throw out to get it.
<ScottK> I do think it should be part of the 'supported' Kubuntu package set.
<ScottK> My preference would be to install it by default so this 'just works'.
<Riddell> ScottK: it seems to be a standalone application
<Riddell> doesn't it get run from within kmail?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll have to go back and check, but I think Kmail just knows to use it when it's installed due to mime type registration.
<ScottK> It can run as a standalone, but the primary use case is from within Kmail.
<ScottK> I'm currently catching up on e-mail and noticing how useful it is in the case of you get mail like this.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't like adding extra cruft to the kmenu
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if it works with NoDisplay=true in /usr/share/applications/kde/ktnef.desktop ?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  It used to not display.  I don't recall exactly how it was done.  Actually my first patch for Kubuntu was to enable the display (I didn't fully understand things then).
<ScottK> I think so (that sounds right).
<ScottK> Riddell: How about install by default, but no icon?
<Riddell> could be doable
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Sounds like I have a spec to write or do you want to fold this into a higher level KDE for Hardy spec?
<Riddell> ScottK: this isn't spec material
<Riddell> it's just deciding if we put it in universe or main and what needs done to the menu .desktop file
<Riddell> mm, no
<Riddell> it's just deciding if we put it in supported or desktop and what needs done to the menu .desktop file
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  So what would you like for me to do on this then?
<stdin> Riddell: meta package?
<Tonio_> fdoving: -f done, not the easiest I must say
<bddebian> Heya
<morr> hello
<Tonio_> Riddell: is our kdesu still patched ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, your sudo patches are upstream now, I forgot that
<Riddell> stdin: a kde 4 version of meta-kde
<Riddell> hi mendred
<Riddell> hi morr
<mendred> hi Riddell
<stdin> Riddell: I guess I could, don't think I've made a mata package before though
<maini10> Hello, my KDE 4 installation in Hardy is broken. An error "Could not start D-bus. Check your installation" is shown when I start it. Do you think it is a bug?
<nixternal> maini10: did this just start, or is this the first time you are trying to run KDE 4?
<nixternal> maini10: check and make sure you have dbus-x11 installed, if not, install it
<maini10> nixternal: I'll check it
<Riddell> meduxa: you may have upgraded to the new kdelibs today, but the rest hasn't compiled
<Riddell> oh, he left
<Riddell> sorry meduxa
<meduxa> I'm here
<Riddell> meduxa: was ment for someone else who started with m
<meduxa> ah
* aRyn changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day a week on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay7
<skyfalcon866> where would i upload new packages
<Riddell> aRyn: why did you do that?
<Riddell> hrm
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Developer Meeting Wednesday 12th Dec. at 23:00 UTC | Tutorial Day a week on Thursday 13th https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> aRyn: don't mess up the topic
<aRyn> sry, disconnect
<aRyn> Riddell: did what?
<aRyn> hmm?
<aRyn> ooops
<aRyn> sry, didn't want to
<aRyn> missclick
<stdin> Riddell: I think this should do http://stdin.me.uk/kde4/  let me know if it's ok or needs anything else
<Riddell> let me look stdin
<jpatrick> stdin: homepage under standards-version
<stdin> heh, yeah
<Riddell> standards-version is 3.7.3 now I believe
<jpatrick> yep
<Riddell> kde4-devel should depend on libplasma-dev I think
<Riddell> Depends: kde4-core (>= 5:47)
<Riddell> looks wrong
<stdin> damn, I thought I changed all of those...
<stdin> ok, hit refresh and it should be fixed :)
<Riddell> stdin: some descriptions you've added "version 4" but not all
<maini10> nixternal: I have fixed dbus issue following your suggestion. Thanks. But now, KDE teminates about 10 seconds after start without explanation
<Riddell> I think they should all have that
<Riddell> maini10: do individual apps work?
<stdin> ahh, was missing in kde4. didn't see that
<maini10> No, it's not possible to start KDE.
<Riddell> maini10: try just starting one app
<nosrednaekim> maini10: start it in a Xephyr session so that you can see the error.
<stdin> Riddell: should all be fixed now
<maini10> nosrednaekim: thanks, could you give more details on what I should do?
<nosrednaekim> maini10: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<jpatrick> Riddell: should we upload beta packages? (wanna update knights)
<nosrednaekim> maini10: what should explain it pretty well
<nosrednaekim> *that
<DaSkreech> Knights?
<Riddell> jpatrick: it depends on the circumstances, is there a reason a user would want the beta over the stable version?
<jpatrick> chess program
<DaSkreech> Ah right of course :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: will a final version be released in time for the hardy release schedule?
<jpatrick> "Knights 0.6.4 Beta -- Sunday February 6th, 2005"
<jpatrick> I don't think so..
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<maini10> nosrednaekim: I'm unable to start Xephyr. Could you give the right command to use it?
<Riddell> jpatrick: does the beta have bugs in it?
<nosrednaekim> the command on that page didn't work?
<jpatrick> "! Known Crash Bug during online play." - that's so useful
<jpatrick> okay, forget knights. /me looks for something else to package
<Riddell> jpatrick: I've got a new extragear-plasma if you fancy
<jpatrick> I'll do kmplayer first
<Riddell> stdin: meta-kde4 looks all good.  jpatrick, any final objections to me uploading?
<jpatrick> Riddell: +1 from me
<stdin> yay :)
<smarter> Hi
<smarter> I've made a patch for bug #57666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57666 in kdebase "Odd quirk when trying to install SMB Printers" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57666
<smarter> Can someone please review it?
<smarter> (last comment of the bug report)
<Riddell> smarter: cool
<Riddell> smarter: can you take me through what your patch does, it's not code I'm at all familiar with
<Riddell> calling nmblookup and pasing the output?
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<smarter> Riddell: I've removed all the grep and sed things
<smarter> Riddell: and I don't parse smbclient because the result are not always what they should be
<smarter> Riddell: It's inspired by what system-config-printer does
<smarter> Riddell: I've also disabled the -A<file with username and password> option for anonymous login because it's not needed and doesn't work
<Riddell> smarter: so without the grep and sed bits does it still give usable output?
<Riddell> neversfelde: were you going to test qt 4 and xinerama?
<smarter> Riddell: yes because I check with "if (words[1] != "<00>" || words[3] == "<GROUP>")"
<neversfelde> Riddell: sorry, for not testing xinerama and qt 4. My isp has some problems and I have no internet connection at home
<neversfelde> ;)
<neversfelde> problems should be solved tomorrow morning and I can test then, if it is still needed?
<Riddell> neversfelde: actually I just found someone else to do it
<Riddell> neversfelde: although a second opinion is always useful
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, i will try it
<Riddell> smarter: seems all pretty sane, I don't have any way of testing it but I suppose I can just apply and ask for testers on that bug report
<smarter> Riddell: thanks ;)
<smarter> Riddell: I've also made another simple patch to fix bug #102753
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102753 in adept "adept does not display utf-8 text correctly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102753
<smarter> Which was too late for gutsy
<Riddell> smarter: kdelibs patch uploaded, many thanks
<Serega> smarter: pretty nice!
<smarter> Serega: thank you ;)
<smarter> This bug was really annoying me :P
<Riddell> smarter: adept patch looks good too
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded
<smarter> Riddell: can it make it into gutsy-update or gutsy-backports?
<Riddell> smarter: which?
<Riddell> neither is serious enough for -updates
<Riddell> -backports sure, just go through the normal channels
<smarter> Riddell: okay, thanks
<Riddell> stdin: rc 2 packages are starting to appear, do you fancy being the gutsy PPA dude again?
<stdin> sure, nothing like a night of backporting kde4 to make the long winter hours fly by :p
<Riddell> stdin: I'm thinking we should start a new team since I get complains if we do it in kubuntu-members
<Riddell> complaints about gettings lots of error messages from ubuntu council and other people
<stdin> may be a good idea, something like kde4-packages
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> stdin: exactly
<Riddell> jpatrick: qgis needs merged if you're looking for things needing done
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Please.  I get enough mail without those.
<Riddell> it's a mis-feature in launchpad I'd say
<Riddell> stdin: well go ahead, kde4libs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-kde4 and kdebase-workspace seem to be ready to go
<stdin> downloading already :)
<ScottK> Riddell: There are lots of those.
<Riddell> ScottK: heretic :)
<ScottK> Yeah.  That'd be me.
<X2B> Hey guys, I would like to create a patch for some kde files. Trouble is that I already compiled it, so there seem to be some rather useless files that I don't want to include in the patch. Is there anything like "make clean" for dpkg-buildpackage generated content??
<Riddell> X2B: debuild -S
<Riddell> debuild is dpkg-buildpackage but a bit better
<Riddell> -S is make a source package (which involves cleaning the sources)
<Riddell> oh, jjesse, I've to reply to your e-mail
<jjesse> Riddell: cool i'll read it and write back
<X2B> Which package do I have to install with apt-get to get debuild??
<jjesse> hanging out in logan airport waiting for my flight
<stdin> Riddell: looks like hobbsee already made a team: kubuntu-members-kde4
<Riddell> X2B: devscripts
<stdin> shame she's not about to add us to it :p
<Riddell> stdin: hrm
<Riddell> stdin: let me ask a launchpad admin
<Riddell> jjesse: going somewhere nice?
<jjesse> Riddell: on my way back home from boston
<jjesse> so logan airport -> chicago airport -> home
 * jjesse finally qualifies for free upgrades
<Riddell> jjesse: you havn't been in boston since UDS!
<jjesse> Riddell: i know that.... but i've been here all week and heading home
<Riddell> ok, phew
<jjesse> caught an earlier flight as well so its all good
<jjesse> or will be catching an earlier flight
<jpatrick_> Riddell: please upload: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kmplayer/ when you can
<Tonio_> jpatrick_, Riddell: I'm uploading kmplayer
<Tonio_> jpatrick_: uploaded
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_, jpatrick_
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're welcome
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, kdesudo shold be done and finished now, 100% kdesu cmdline compatible
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for fdoving for feedback and tests
<jjesse> Riddell: when did you reply?  can't  find it in my mailbox
<Riddell> jjesse: I havn't yet
<Riddell> jjesse: I was saying your arrival reminded me I need to
<jjesse> oh i thought you said you did
<jjesse> bought a b luetooth keyboard for my nonki n800 and using it in the airport, its pretty cool and easy to use
<jjesse> sure beets taking out my laptop
<Riddell> stdin: ok, we're in
<Riddell> jjesse: works with Kubuntu?
<Riddell> oh, n800
<jjesse> yeah n800, i've seen people install kde on it
<stdin> I just thought, I need to upload strigi, libzip, gpsd, etc again
<Riddell> stdin: libvncserver and it'll need the new soprano
<stdin> yeah, just got a list of what I need with some fancy grep/sed :)
<stdin> Riddell: I can just grab it and reupload to the new ppa right, or do I need to change the release number?
<stdin> for the non-kde4 packages that is...
<Riddell> stdin: no need to change the version number
<stdin> good, should be nice and simple then
<Riddell> help needed folks "What are two solid reasons to choose Kubuntu over other distros?"
<_buz> The only reasonably up to date KDE distro that does not use RPM
<jpatrick> powerful base of Debian and Ubuntu + powerful desktop environment
<jpatrick> + we're community developed
<Riddell> it depends if he means compared to other ubuntu distros or compared to all other distros
<Riddell> proofreaders needed http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m7baaeaa8
<jpatrick> Riddell: you left out Edubuntu?
<yuriy> Why does Kubuntu exist as opposed to other distros? wow who thought up that question
<yuriy> other distros don't exist?
 * DaSkreech answers question 2
<jpatrick> line 13: worlds -> world's
<hdevalence> yuriy: I think the idea was "why does kubuntu exist as opposed to just using another disto"
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: That's still a revealing question
<yevgen> Question.. I've installed Ubuntu.. Than I've installed kubuntu-desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop.. So, what I have now? Kubuntu? :-)
<jpatrick> !purekde | yevgen
<ubotu> yevgen: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: nice knee jerk
<DaSkreech> yevgen: You have both
<DaSkreech> yevgen: Or if you like you can rename it your own distro and anger people who like simplicity :)
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: I thought he/she only wanted kde
<jpatrick> "removed ubuntu-desktop"
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: he/she just asked what they have :)
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> ;)
<mhb> good evening
<buz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault anyone tried this? sounds basically like a gui to rsync?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think we can sync qgis
<jpatrick> (or maybe I just don't understand what this thing does...)
<fdoving> buz: you can probably compare it to rsync, with the --suffix or --backup-dir options. with one dir per date, for example. and then hardlink the not-modified files.
<buz> yeah
<fdoving> or rdiff-backup.
<buz> that's basically what i do to backup my home dir
<fdoving> which i use alot.
<buz> actually its based upon rsync :)
<buz> i dont trust rdiff-backup
<buz> i've seen it fail in weird ways in the past
<buz> rsync may be less efficient, but its dumb simple at least
<fdoving> do you keep incremental backups, or just one mirror?
<buz> nine generations
<buz> but my home minus multimedia stuff is only 9G
<fdoving> so 9 complete mirrors ?
<buz> na hardlinking
<fdoving> k.
<fdoving> not much difference then.
<buz> rdiff is more efficient in general
<buz> but also a lot more complicated
<buz> oh and i use duplicity for offsite storage
<buz> i can very much recommend it
<buz> albeit it only the one from the site, the one in the repository is way too old
<DaSkreech> Riddell: daily KDE4 CDs?
 * Serega waves
<jpatrick> hi Serega
<hdevalence> what's the difference between rdiff and rsync?
<buz> rsync stores files
<buz> rdiff takes binary deltas
<hdevalence> what's a binary delta?
<hdevalence> a binary representation of the difference?
<buz> yes
<buz> think of diff for binary files
<buz> hence the name
<nixternal_> who tripped over the network cable?
<tmske> is someone running eclipse3.3 on hardy? I get an error Java VM: Java HotSpot.... Problematic frame: C [libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0+0x11f11b]  gtk_icon_set_render_icon+0x5bb
<nixternal_> tmske: I ended up grabbing eclipse from the website and installing it...Ubuntu has had the worst eclipse support I have ever seen
<buz> nixternal_: given the time of the day i would expect it to be beer in the server
<ScottK> nixternal_: Some MOTU ought to work on that.
<tmske> nixternal_" wel it is the one from the eclipse website...
<nixternal> ScottK: someone works full time on it I thought
<ScottK> nixternal: No.
<nixternal> tmske: let me see if mine starts...are you using the java view I take it?
<tmske> yes
<ScottK> nixternal: man-di from Debian is often around to help, but no one really seems to look after it.
<nixternal> tmske: should I try to create a new java file, debug one of my files? I am in Java view w/o any problems
<nixternal> I am also using Sun Java and not Icedtea or gcj (which should get thrown out since it is useless)
<tmske> nixternal: well it just doesn't start... and I'm using java-sun6
<nixternal> ScottK: sounds like a new project for me then :)
<nixternal> it is working for me
<ScottK> nixternal: Perfect.
<nixternal> going to start it up in java view
<ScottK> nixternal: Get it fixed up in Hardy and then we'll do a backport.
<nixternal> works fine here
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, cuz it sucks in every release thus far
<nixternal> couple of weeks ago I reverted to using Eclipse on Fedora, who I must say has the most beautiful representation for it, because it was broke for me
<ScottK> nixternal: For Gutsy I got it from FTBFS to at least builds.
<ScottK> Maybe jdong could be convinced to do for Ecplise what he did for Azureus.
<buz> the one time i had to use eclipse i took it from vanilla binaries and it worked just fine
<buz> except for the fact that it is bloody gtk of course
<tmske> nixternal: this is the log of eclipse, maybe you see something http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47284/
<Scorcerer> hello
<mhb> hi
<nixternal> tmske: you know what....there is a sigsev with netbeans right now, and I am wondering if this is related?
 * nixternal looks really quick
<nixternal> nope, they don't look the same
<tmske> nixternal: is the netbeans thing a bug, or would it work for me, I could install netbeans for now to do some java stuff...
<nixternal> try to install netbeans and see if it works for you, it definitely doesn't work for me right now
<nixternal> it is a locking issue with the jvm
<nixternal> java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed
<tmske> nixternal: netbeans from website or from apt?
<nixternal> I have it installed from the repos
<nixternal> everytime we had a sun-java update around here, it would constantly break netbeans from the website
<tmske> ok, ill try it
<mhb> Riddell: have you tried to get the Drupal finally up?
<tmske> should I report my eclipse problem as a bug, or do you think it's a fault of mine?
<mhb> the admin behaviour really demotivates me, to be honest.
<nixternal> report it as a bug...maybe someone has experienced the same and if it isn't a bug you can at least get it fixed..but right now, I would say it is a bug of some sort
<tmske> nixternal: netbeans crashes here too, looks like this is a bug
<nixternal> probably a java bug then
<tmske> nixternal: should I report it too?
<nixternal> I would
<tmske> ok, i will, can somebody check if they have this problem with eclipse installed from apt, I have it too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/174628
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174628 in eclipse "eclipse not runnable after install" [Undecided,New]
<tmske> nixternal: the netbeans bug is allready reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans5.5/+bug/159749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159749 in netbeans5.5 "[hardy] netbeans doesn't run" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nixternal> OK, I confirmed the bug and changed it to a sun-java6 bug
<tmske> nixternal: ok, hope it gets fixed soon
<ScottK> Can it run with a different Java?
<nixternal> not really
<nixternal> icedtea is close, but not quite there
<nixternal> gcj should never be considered a "different java", it should be considered utter garbage :)
<tmske> well, I would test it with icedtea, but it wants to remove libungif4g, and some packages need it (digikam, dolphin, mplayer...)
<nixternal> that is because someone needs to fix the icedtea package
<nixternal> it is all about the QA! or the lack of I guess :)
<nixternal> maybe I should just started merging packages w/o testing them first
<ScottK> Sounds like a MOTU that knows something about Java should jump in and fix 'em up.
<stdin> hey, that's my job :p
<nixternal> ScottK: notice that hint of sarcasm there :)  I definitely wouldn't say that with Hobbsee around though, she scares me :)
 * ScottK was just saying.
<ScottK> Oooh.  How about this:
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Vista + Java = nixternal.
<ScottK> She'd go for that one.
<nixternal> I am using Fedora for my java work now
<ScottK> So you say.
<nixternal> java pays the bills man
<ScottK> Understand.
<nixternal> I don't have many bills, so that is bs actually :)
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone who knew enough/cared fixed up our stuff.
<nixternal> ScottK: now that I know there isn't a person dedicated to it, I will look at it
<ScottK> nixternal: Great.
<nixternal> I was told in the past to always talk to 1 person when it came to Java
<nixternal> and another thing I found out too that I need to look at
<nixternal> our unixODBC isn't up to part
<nixternal> s/part/par
<ScottK> nixternal: doko knows a lot about Java, but doesn't seem to have time to mind the Universe stuff much.
<nixternal> that might be who I talked to in the past, but I don't remember
<nixternal> now that this semester is coming to an end, I will definitely have more time
<nixternal> now I am working with a doubly linked list c++ project that just flat out annoys me
<jpatrick> Riddell: do we rm locale files from k3b-i18n?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase-workspace ftbfs
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing locally, seems to work now, probably due to missing kdelibs5 when building yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I reupload now ?
<tmske> a completly different question, does command-not-found work for you? mine just crahed :)
<stdin> tmske: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/174305
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174305 in command-not-found "command-not-found package need depends python-gdbm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tonio_> tmske: does not work with zsh, so I never used it :)
<nixternal> speaking of doko, he just uploaded a new jython
<Tonio_> anyone fancy testing newest kdesudo ?
<Tonio_> I'd like to get a few people to test it before releasing package + tarball
<tmske> stdin: indeed :-)
<nixternal> Tonio_: link me to the deb...I removed kdesudo because it was messing stuff up a couple of weeks ago
<Tonio_> nixternal: oki ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> nixternal: this upload should fix I think all opened bugs on launchpad
<Tonio_> nixternal: fdoving validated the fixes for most of them
<Tonio_> nixternal: -n, -t, -f and -s cmdline options of kdesu have been added
<nixternal> hey, works with system settings again, that's a plus :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: shoouldn't cause any problems with other kde apps this time, I hope
<Tonio_> nixternal: just one question
<Tonio_> nixternal: have you already seen the -t option of kdesu working ?
<nixternal> never paid attention truthfully
<Tonio_> nixternal: supposed to terminal output, but seems not to work on kubuntu due to sudo patches
<Tonio_> nixternal: oki, I'll test on opensuse or another distro to confirm it's broken on kubuntu
<nixternal> what does -t do?
<nixternal> oh, never mind, you already said what it does
<Tonio_> terminal output, but doesn't work with kde's kdesu  :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: btw, works with kdesudo now
<Riddell> mhb: I keep poking about drupal, no useful response yet
<Riddell> jpatrick: we remove translations from all packages in main, and put them in language packs
<Riddell> Tonio_: ask for a give back
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, I'll tell that to the guy at bug 161049
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 161049 in k3b-i18n "k3b-i18n package in Gutsy does NOT contain any translations - only help files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161049
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's a "give back" ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: a retry of the compile
<jpatrick> done
<Tonio_> Riddell: how to ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can ask hobbsee or pitti
<Riddell> e-mail them probably best
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, no need to post a bug for this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you possibly backport krita-plugins? bug 174755
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174755 in gutsy-backports "Please backport krita-plugins (1.6.2-0ubuntu1) from Hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174755
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for the info.
<Riddell> mhb: I'll try poking management on monday, it's getting a bit rediculous
<nixternal> Riddell: trying to poke sys admins about server stuff?
<nixternal> I have to, for the past 2 months
<Riddell> jpatrick: done
<jpatrick> thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: for what?
<nixternal> loco website
<Riddell> mm, right
<nixternal> we still have a download 7.04 image and what not on our page
<stdin> Riddell: in kdebase-workspace the build-dep " kdepimlibs5-dev (>= 3.97.0)" should probably be " kdepimlibs5-dev (>= 4:3.97.0)" (missing epoch)
<Riddell> stdin: hrm, I made that change but I don't seem to have uploaded it
<Riddell> stdin: uploaded
 * stdin grabs it
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-08
<jjesse> i love spending my friday nights in airports
<Riddell> jjesse: not managed to blag your way into the lounge?
<jjesse> Riddell: not yet, pretty soon i qualify for free access
<jjesse> at least with United Airlines
<Riddell> stdin: new koffice2 1.9.95.1 uploaded
 * Riddell snoozes
<jjesse> Riddell thansk sfor writing
<jjesse> off to find dinner
<jjesse_> is it rude to want to laugh at people who stroll up to the boarding gate in the airport and ask if the plane has left after there have been at least 4 final calls/
<stdin> it's not rude, as long as they don't see ;)
<jjesse_> thanks
<jjesse_> did you ever get a full kubuntu team member yeet?
<stdin> yep, I even got the @ubuntu/member/stdin cloak :)
<jjesse_> that's exciting
<jjesse_> i just found out about that the other day
<jjesse_> and had to add it to my setup
<stdin> I got mine pretty quick, just poked nalioth in -ops :p
<stdin> turns out he uses the kde4 packages I made too
<jjesse_> that's cool
 * crimsun chuckles at the cloaks
<jjesse_> stdin were you at UDS and if so did we meet?
<stdin> no I wan't there
 * stdin has some nice lag...
<jjesse_> o'hare airport wireless is actually prtty good
<stdin> it happens every time I upload koffice2, or anything large like that
<stdin> it's going between 2-3 secs
<jjesse_> is that because you are on a limit?
 * jjesse_ ran into the tcp windo scaling problem at his hotel
<stdin> no, just because my internet sucks :p
<jjesse_> ooo flight is boarding have a good night
<stdin> I have a decent downstrem 3.5Mbit/s
<stdin> but upstream is sloooow
<stdin> cya jjesse_
<stdin> fly safe
<crimsun> unfortunately he has little control over that.
<stdin> reverse it and change "fly" to "flight", that makes more sense
<stdin> Riddell: just so you know, there's a missing epoch on koffice2 as well :p
 * Hobbsee wonders what you did with the -kde4 stuff
 * Hobbsee goes to read backscroll
<Hobbsee> i hadn't told you guys about it, as i'd not finished it :P
<stdin> Hobbsee: we used your kubuntu-members-kde4 team :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: i see that :)
<stdin> something about councils not liking kde4 ppa spam
<Hobbsee> stdin: was planning to get cprov to copy over some of  the sources and binaries
<Hobbsee> uh...that won't help you
<Hobbsee> did you get more mail, after i asked people to poke me if they got more?
<stdin> Hobbsee: I don't know, I wan't a member then
<Hobbsee> this was a few days ago
<stdin> oh, well I haven't gotten any then
<Hobbsee> they turned mail off
<stdin> we were going to setup a team ourself's kde4-packages or something, but then I saw yours there so just used that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: have you had anything since we last discussed the mail situation?
<Hobbsee> stdin: did you get failure mail for today's kdepimlibs?
<stdin> Hobbsee: nope, only ones I got were from the ppa packages I uploaded
<stdin> unless gmail thought it was spam
<Hobbsee> were those kdepimlibs ppa packages that you uploaded?
<stdin> I uploaded everything to the -kde4 ppa, nothing to the normal kubuntu-members one
<Hobbsee>  * Source Package: kde4libs
<Hobbsee>  * Version: 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<Hobbsee>  * Architecture: amd64
<Hobbsee>  * Archive: kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<Hobbsee>  * Component: main
<Hobbsee>  * State: Failed to build
<stdin> yep -kde4 one was me
<Hobbsee>  * Duration: a minute
<Hobbsee>  * Build Log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10792484/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A3.97.0-1ubuntu1%7Egutsy1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee>  * Builder: https://launchpad.net/+builds/platinum
<Hobbsee>  * Source: not available
<Hobbsee> so, did you get that mail yourself?
<stdin> yeah
<Hobbsee> i didn't ask if you *uploaded* it, i asked if you got a *failure mail* to your personal email.
<Hobbsee> so, you did?
<Hobbsee> then we should check if Riddell also got a failure mail.
<Hobbsee> if Riddell really didn't get mail, then it's safe to add the team back
<Hobbsee> as the mailout is now working
<Hobbsee> assuming launchpad doesn't die again
 * Hobbsee did not get mail to her normal bugmail
<stdin_> wow, hell of a crash there
 * Hobbsee wonders what the point of asking people to tell her things is, if they go and ignroe it, and then create different problems.
 * Hobbsee sends a mail to the ML in the hope that people actually read and obey it.
<Hobbsee> stdin: you can probably get the LP admins to copy packages over, instead of reuploading them
<stdin> Hobbsee: doesn't matter any more, the're all uploaded
<stdin> but that would have been a bit easier
<Hobbsee> which is *precisely* one of the reasons where i had not made that team public.
<Hobbsee> s/where/why/
<stdin> Riddell: kdebase-runtime seems to make symlinks in /usr/bin to the apps in /usr/lib/kde4/bin :/  from binary-post-install/kdebase-runtime-bin:: and binary-post-install/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4::  in debian/rules
<stdin> and kdebase-* ftbfs on everything except i386
<stdin> oh, and koffice2 ftbfs on all
<jpatrick> hello yuriy
<sebastian^> moin all
<Riddell> stdin: mm, ok
<Riddell> stdin: you should be using soprano 1.98
<mhb> good morning to all of you
<sebastian^> gm mhb
<mhb> silent as every weekend, eh?
<Hobbsee> yup
 * txwikinger still tired from a 5h meeting last night
<mhb> txwikinger: was it related to kubuntu?
<txwikinger> mhb: yes
<mhb> txwikinger: what was it then?
<txwikinger> the monthly CC for kubuntu-de.org
<Hobbsee> how is -de going?
<Hobbsee> stdin: more broke
<txwikinger> well.. we just restructured the organisation and now we change the portal and wiki and so on
<txwikinger> I think it is going well
<Hobbsee> stdin: please see https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all for the borken stuff
<Riddell> stdin: new kdebase-runtime uploaded
<Riddell> I really wish the packages in universe would actually build
<Hobbsee> why don't they?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you get any mail over the failed build bits from today?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't seem to have
<Riddell> Hobbsee: buildds busy with main packages I suppose
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and you didn't get it, because i black holed it to a folder in my email.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you get anything after i asked "if anyone gets any more wrongly-sent mail from LP, please tell me"?
<Riddell> no
<Hobbsee> good.
<Hobbsee> in which case, it's fine to add kubuntu-members to kubuntu-members-kde4, and the council as admins.
<buz> what happens when you upgrade dapper to gutsy skipping intermediate releases?
<buz> my gf's father machine still runs dapper
<buz> and going thru all releases is out of question on a 500k link
<mhb> buz: what happens?
<mhb> nobody really knows :o)
<mhb> but I'd expect some breakage
<Hobbsee> buz: lack of transitions
<buz> breakage like what
<buz> like system not booting anymore
<Hobbsee> file overwrites, etc
<buz> or more like "you have to force aptitude to do its job"
<Hobbsee> the latter
<mhb> I'd expect some manual fixing, but the system should hopefully start
<buz> i suppose i could live with that
<buz> lets see what aptitude complains about
<buz> mhh i have a kubuntu-desktop iso on my notebook, but of course no cdr handy
<buz> aptitude wont even suggest a solution :P
<stdin> Riddell: I uploaded the new -runtime, and the packages are using soprano 1.98, yes
<nosrednaekim> ah..../me loves success stories http://hurricanelabs.blogspot.com/2007/12/my-first-blog-novel-life-with-linux.html
<stdin> Riddell: but the way, removing kdelibs5 doesn't seem to remove all kde4 packages, some -data ones left over. I get this after removing kdelibs5 http://stdin.pastebin.com/d429d684a
<RobertoM> I have a question about kbluetooth
<RobertoM> Namely: kbtobexsrv is NOT included in the deb
<RobertoM> so I can't send file from phones to PC or back
<RobertoM> Is there hope for a fix, since the bug is fixed for Hardy?
 * mhb yawns
 * Hobbsee wonders when the terms for the council are up
<mhb> Hobbsee: 2008-07-29
<Hobbsee> erm, what year is it now?
<Hobbsee> oh, 07.
<Hobbsee> right.  that's ages away
<mhb> we still have 07 for a few days
<mhb> yeah, that's when you & tonio expire.
<mhb> our vista-loving friends are here until 2009-05-20
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<mhb> hmm
<Hobbsee> now, he was saying something last night, i think, that he wouldn't do with me being here...
<mhb> !nixternal
<nixternal> Hobbsee: who snitched on me :p
<Hobbsee> no one.
<nixternal> hehe
 * Hobbsee logs :P
<maini10> Hello, I have found the error that prevents launch of KDE 4 full session. Xterm gives this error "can't open /share/config/startupconfig". Is it useful for you?
<nosrednaekim> maini10: do you have all the packages installed that you need?
<maini10> Yes, at least i think
<nosrednaekim> maini10: is this with a clean ~/.kde4?
<maini10> Yes
<nosrednaekim> maini10: and did you do all of those export lines?
<maini10> nosrednaekim: I don't know how to digit tilde in xterm, so I have used /home/marco/.kde4 as KDEHOME
<nosrednaekim> the tilda is right above the tab key usually.
<maini10> nosrednaekim: thanks, now I have typed the correct line, but it doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> hum
<maini10> the previous line before the error is "kdostartupconfig (5594) main: running kdostartupconfig"
<elisiano> maini10: la tilde la fai con ALT GR + ì (vicino al backspace)
<maini10> elisiano: thanks
<ScottK> maini10: Do you have dbus-x11 installed, if not, install it.
<maini10> ScottK: yes, dbus is installed
<ScottK> maini10: dbus-x11 is a separate package
<maini10> yes, i meant dbus-x11 is installed
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's my only idea.
<maini10> ScottK: thanks
<mikkael> are the kde4 packages (3.96) in gutsy-backports the same as the ones from stdin ?
<stdin> mikkael: they are the same
<mikkael> stdin: i guess there is nor more recent snapshot compiled against gutsy somewhere (a ppa maybe) ?
<nosrednaekim> mikkael: not that I know of... although RC2 should be coming out real soon
<stdin> yep, RC2 isn't far off
<mikkael> ah cool
<mikkael> i liked 3.96 very much, but not the state of the kicker replacement/plasma
<stdin> hopefully we'll see an improvement in 3.97.0
<mikkael> im confident
<jeroenvrp2> I installed KDE4 RC1 (3.96), but the "about KDE" dialogs show Beta4! Is this normal?
<stdin> jeroenvrp: yes
<jeroenvrp> stdin: ok thanks
<jeroenvrp> I was wondering :-)
<mhb> Riddell: remember our dear friend "some UTF-8 characters (like the dot in passwords) render really badly?"
<mhb> it has paid us one more visit, it seems.
<Riddell> mhb: where's that?
<ScottK> Is there a standard way to deal with a .desktop file for a package that needs root so that it will work when called from both Ubuntu and Kubuntu (it's a gtk package).
<Riddell> ScottK: ubuntu gnome uses the KDE key
<ScottK> So if it calls kdesudo packagename Gnome will figure it out?
<mhb> Riddell: hardy
<mhb> Riddell: I have all the updates, AFAIK.
<mhb> Riddell: especially notable here when you go to kdm and type in your password
<mhb> could someone confirm or deny it?
<CheGuevara> hmmm were KDE 4 RC2 packages meant to make all kde4 menu entries appear in kde 3
<CheGuevara> mhb what are the steps to reproduce
<mhb> CheGuevara: if you have hardy, the steps are easier: update, log out, see what happens when you type in your password
<mhb> if the font is messed up, I win
<mhb> if not, you win
<CheGuevara> the big password dots in kdm ?
<mhb> yeah, like really big and ugly
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> you win :P
<mhb> yay for me!
<mhb> :o)
<CheGuevara> changed a couple of days ago
<mhb> Riddell: any patch of significance that has been introduced to Qt in the last few days?
<CheGuevara> or dropped
<Riddell> mhb: I'm not sure we're thinking of the same bug
<Riddell> can you get me a screenshot
<Riddell> there's not been a qt upload recently
<mhb> Riddell: didn't we have this sort of behaviour before, when some UTF-8 characters were rendered incorrectly?
<mhb> if my memory isn't failing me, kcharmap produced nice screenshots, let me fire it up
<CheGuevara> yeah that bug existed before i am sure
<CheGuevara> in fiesty i think
<CheGuevara> could it be fontconfig?
<mhb> could be, yes
<CheGuevara> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-December/002770.html
<CheGuevara> this one
<mhb> Riddell: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/ugly-fonts.png
<mhb> CheGuevara: you're good.
<mhb> see you folks, it's saturday night's date time for me.
<CheGuevara> Riddell, want me to get an old version of fontconfig and see if its that
<xRaich[o]2x> hi. i'm testing hardy. is there a possibility to start kde4 without composite?
<CheGuevara> i didn't find a way, though there is one
<CheGuevara> had to disable composite in xorg.conf
<CheGuevara> otherwise rc 2 doesn't start properly
<xRaich[o]2x> jikes. xorg does not have a composite entry
<CheGuevara> Section "Extensions"
<CheGuevara>   Option "Composite" "Disable"
<CheGuevara> EndSection
<xRaich[o]2x> thx ^^
<CheGuevara> np
<CheGuevara> should let you start kde 4 now
<xRaich[o]2x> jep it works now
<xRaich[o]2x> i guess someone is already fixing the startkde4?
<CheGuevara> to correct which bug?
<xRaich[o]2x> there are some errors in it. the export varibables are issued before the #!/bin/sh and there is a wrong PATH variable
<xRaich[o]2x> brb
<CheGuevara> oh yeah there's a typo in path
<xRaich[o]2x> ah ok ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> so... now a have a running system. how can i help the project?
<Riddell> CheGuevara: sure
<Riddell> mhb: it's not antialiased?
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, but only those buttons.
<mhb> other fonts look fine.
<Riddell> mhb: previously that character didn't show at all
<mhb> Riddell: oh it did, but it was a different thing, you're right
<Riddell> it got replaces with a similar character but not quite the same
<Riddell> smallercircle
<mhb> the size of it changed, I guess. Now it's also really huge - much bigger than usual, my nine-letter password fits in much worse.
<Riddell> yeah, it's a different character
<Riddell> so actually something got fixed, but not entirely
<mhb> I'll check the Cuban revolutionary's theory
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-09
<CheGuevara> back
<mhb> CheGuevara: any luck?
<CheGuevara> just got back ima try the gutsy package in a min
<CheGuevara> right lets see
<CheGuevara> brb
<mhb> s
 * mhb sleeps
<CheGuevara> fontconfig-config
<CheGuevara> reverting that to gutsy fixes it
<CheGuevara> Riddell, u around
<red_team316> how would I extract the string 2 out of Number=2 without using kreadconfig?
<nosrednaekim> red_team316: python?
<red_team316> yes
<nosrednaekim> red_team316: "string.split[:-1]"
<nosrednaekim> (if its only a single digit#)
<red_team316> thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I think this works better for what I need though
<red_team316> blastr = 'Number=2'
<red_team316>             print string.strip(blastr, "Number=")
<nosrednaekim> yup :D
<yuriy> red_team316: i'd do string.split('=')[1]
<yuriy> but that works too
<red_team316> well all of the stuff I'll be reading wont all be integers
<red_team316> hmm it works ok but the output is ['Number', '2'].  Is this creating an array(c terminology)
<nosrednaekim> red_team316: "bleh, whatIWant = function"
<nosrednaekim> then just use "what I want"
<red_team316> ok if I changed the number to 3, how would I write that back to the same file so that the line reads "Number=3" but any other information in the file is still there?
<red_team316> my goal is to read/write values to kde rc files without relying on kde(so it will work on a ubuntu/xubuntu/etc)
<nosrednaekim> red_team316: go read the python docs on file.seek()
<RobertoM_[away]> I usually read the whole file in a variable, split the variable on newlines, modify the single lines and then write back the variable with the modified lines
<RobertoM_[away]> ehm
<RobertoM_[away]> can I change nick for the last time? XD
<red_team316> I'm looking in the python-doc global module index, cant find it :/
<nosrednaekim> red_team316: its a built in function....
<nosrednaekim> look in the tutorial
<fdoving> so.. doesn't the new flashplayer work with konq at all? or is it just me?
<buz> in gutsy? works for me
<buz> except that nspluginviewer still occasionally eats cpu like nothing
<Hobbsee> stdin: ping
<stdin> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> stdin: did anyone else review your meta-kde package?
<stdin> Hobbsee: Riddell and jpatrick both looked at it
<Hobbsee> stdin: right, cool.
<Hobbsee> Accepting Results:
<Hobbsee> OK: meta-kde4
<Hobbsee> stdin: can you remind me to get that sent to universe tomorrow?
<stdin> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Churli> hi
<Tonio_> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hey
<Tonio_> anyone tested latst kde4 packages ?
<nosrednaekim> RC1?
<Tonio_> xorg hangs for me when kwin starts, fglrx 8.43 driver
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yep
<mlankhorst> I tried rc1 for an hour, after that I went back to kde3.
<Tonio_> seems to work for some people with opensuse, so I was wondering if I missed something in the configuration
<mlankhorst> Worked for me with fglrx though, but I'm using radeonhd at the moment.
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: same driver, and it works for me
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: damn.....
<Tonio_> maybe something specific to my card btw
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: do you have dbus-x11 installed?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: anything special in your xorg.conf file ?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I do
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: no.... except I got rid of the no-composite section
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: means removed the option "composite" "0" ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: what about the DRI section ?
<Tonio_> still mode 666 in there ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Tonio_> is AIGLX activated in ServerLayout ?
<Tonio_> ho can be that too, what modules are loaded in the Modules section ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: well, AIGLX works, so I would assume so, though I didn't change anything.
<Tonio_> I just have glx and extmode in there
<nosrednaekim> I don't even have a modules section ;p
<Tonio_> ah.....;
<Tonio_> let's make another test, I changed a few things
<nosrednaekim> basically its just a keyboard, a mouse, a video card, a monitor and a screen sections
<mlankhorst> I dropped the monitor section on mine.
<mlankhorst> Keyboard, mouse, touchpad, video card, screen, and serverlayout to put it together.
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... I do have a server layout..
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no still hangs xorg for me
<Tonio_> maybe some card specific issue with aigls
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I have a X1600 chip....
<nosrednaekim> I have an Xpress1100
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/2565
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: does anything in there seem do be wrong for you ?
<mlankhorst> Screen contains 'Virtual 4096x4096' for xrandr 1.2. :-)
<Tonio_> ho, just for information, I have no problem without opengl support, kwin then works
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: what the problem is with xrandr ?
<nosrednaekim> whats the "group 0" doing in DRI?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: hum I don't know, but btw shouldn't change anything on that point
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: removed, and now testing
<mlankhorst> Tonio_: Biggest problem is that kubuntu's xrandr program has a bug that is fixed in git, it made it not work. Took some digging through radeonhd mailing list to figure it out. ;-)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: bah same problem with me
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: you where talking about xrandr, was that about my config file ?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I must say I'm a bit lost..... I see no reason it wouldn't work as expected...
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: especialy since I got it to work in the pase on that poinr
<Tonio_> point
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: you catching any errors?
<mlankhorst> <repeats> Tonio_: Biggest problem is that kubuntu's xrandr program has a bug that is fixed in git, it made it not work. Took some digging through radeonhd mailing list to figure it out. ;-)
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: oki but why would that work or some other people then ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: hardy bug ? then I may have to wait for another package then ?
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: and if so, how to disable xrandr to perform opengl only effects in kde4 ?
<Tonio_> mlankhorst: I think that's possible right ?
<Tonio_> mlankhorst, nosrednaekim:
<Tonio_> kwin --replace                                                                                                                                                 [0.22 0.46 - 24% 3%]
<Tonio_> kwin(28040) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "a"  fixes: 0x "40"
<Tonio_> kwin(28040) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detect: glx version is  1 . 2
<Tonio_> here is the kwin-kde4 output
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: does that work?
<mlankhorst> Tonio_: xrandr 1.2 isn't available for fglrx anyway.
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no it doesn't work at all
<Tonio_> xorg hangs, mouse works, but keyboard is dead
<Tonio_> and cpu is going to 70% for xorg and the other 30% for kwin
<Tonio_> all I can do is then killing my kde session
<Tonio_> nothing special in the logs
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: winder if there is a way to disable composite for kwin
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: bah I don't want to disable it, I want it to work ;)
<Serega> hey
<Tonio_> or at least understand what the issue is
<Serega> Tonio_: now I'm ready to test the issue with two prompt
<Tonio_> Serega: kdesudo ? super :)
<Serega> Tonio_: aha :) could you remind me the URL?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: I hear ya.... the problem is you can't really complain to #kde4-devel cause you are on RC1.
<Tonio_> I know :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I'll wait a bit, hopefully that'll be fixed soon
<Tonio_> Serega: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp
<nosrednaekim> RC2 should be coming out soon.
<Tonio_> Serega: but wait a second, I have a new package version
<Serega> Tonio_: ok, I got 404 on this
<Tonio_> Serega: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> Serega: grab and test and tell me that works, even if it doesn't ;)
<Serega> Tonio_: ok ;)
<Serega> Tonio_: should I uninstall anything before?
<Tonio_> Serega: no just install the new package
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: BTW, i'm running the RC1 permanantly because kde3 blew up on me...
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: shut up !!!!!!!!
 * Tonio_ is jalous
 * Tonio_ goes crying in his bed
<Tonio_> ;)
<nosrednaekim> ha.... well, all I can say is I envy YOU.
<Serega> Tonio_: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2a"
<Serega> Tonio_: where to get the one?
<nosrednaekim> KDE4 is not the most productive environment
<Tonio_> Serega: ah......; I built that one for hardy
<Serega> Tonio_: I have KDE4 RC1 installed
<Serega> I can test in on livecd
<Tonio_> Serega: well I can send you the source package so that you can build it yourself no ?
<Serega> Tonio_: yes, of course :)
<Serega> just deploy
<Tonio_> Serega: same url, you'll got the source package
<Serega> Tonio_: orig + diff?
<Tonio_> Serega: orig + diff + dsc
<Tonio_> then dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<Tonio_> then apt-get build-dep kdesudo
<Tonio_> and to finish, do in the unpacked sources and type debuild
<Serega> Tonio_: thanks, exactly what I was going to ask ;)
<Tonio_> and then sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<Tonio_> and that's it
<Serega> hiyaaa, I started to study the packaging!
<Tonio_> Serega: well debuild is more or ocal testing than building real packages
<Tonio_> Serega: then pdebuild is the key
<Tonio_> but for testing debuild is enough imho
<Serega> It's a horror... sudo debuild uses system-wide locale ignoring my and root's ~/.profile :-\
<jpatrick> personally I wouldn't and dont' use sudo debuild
<Serega> jpatrick: I just wonder of locale origin
<Serega> fuck... it rages me
<Serega> Tonio_: I can't build the package "dpkg-source:unrepresentable changes to source \n debuild: fatal error at line 1247
<Serega> Tonio_: am I wrong anywhere?
<Tonio_> Serega: you should have a .*.swp vim created file, can you see it ?
<Tonio_> find . -name "*swp" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Tonio_> Serega: try that and retry the build
<Serega> Tonio_: done, the same
<Tonio_> find . -name "*gmo" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Tonio_> those files also can create the problem :)
<Tonio_> Serega: looks strange that you have the problem building from the source package
<Tonio_> Serega: lemme build you the gutsy package
<Tonio_> I may have a gutsy chroot somewhere
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: PPA :D
<Serega> Tonio_: I'll try. there was ./po/fr.gmo
<Serega> Tonio_: deleted, but the same error
 * Serega realy wants to help, not to poke :)
<Hobbsee> kdebase-workspace on amd64 died.
<Hobbsee> on ppa
<buz> any kde4 packages for me to test? (boring sunday ;)
<nosrednaekim> buz: only RC1
<Tonio_> Serega: no chroot here, wait a second and I'll built it
<Tonio_> Serega: then I'll give you gutsy package to test
<Serega> Tonio_: thanks, sorry for discomfort
<Tonio_> Serega: no pb, package building right now
<Serega> :)
<Tonio_> Serega: you can get the deb on the same page
 * Serega was dinning
<Serega> Tonio_: sorry, still 2
<Serega> Tonio_: I've even recently performed reboot
<Tonio_> Serega: can you please remind me of the bug ?
<Serega> Tonio_: recent survey: issue reproduces even when adept is already closed. possibly due to kdesud daemon
<Tonio_> Serega: better report the bug on launchpad I'd say, so that I can fix it in the future
<Tonio_> Serega: I can't recall what the bug is exactly, can you remind me of it ?
<Serega> Tonio_: the promt "Removable media" on media plugging is duplicated (1 runs for my user, another for root) and I actually see 2 prompts
<Serega> Tonio_: issue is linked with kdesudo
<Tonio_> Serega: ah yes..... I can't reproduce that one....
<Tonio_> Serega: please report on launchpad so that we can see if people confirm or not on hardy
<Serega> Tonio_: I can test it now on Hardy LiveDC. should I?
<Tonio_> please do :)
<Serega> Tonio_: all is ok in hardy =)
<Serega> where to file bugs for kubuntu? here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<jpatrick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Tonio_> Serega: I don't kown exactly
<Tonio_> Serega: maybe it is just  local problem or something with dbus config or policy.....
<Tonio_> Serega: hard to gues what the problem is without :
<Tonio_> - confirmation it is for everyone
<Tonio_> - detailled infromation concerning the system configuration
<Serega> Tonio_: do not understand 2 last messages? do you want to know my PC configuration?
<Serega> *first question mark is unneeded
<Serega> jpatrick: I found some bugs in kubuntu hardy alpha 1, should it be also filed there?
<Tonio_> Serega: I have to go, but yeah send that to me by email : tonio@ubuntu.com
<Serega> Tonio_: do you worry bug is just hidden in hardy?
<Serega> Tonio_: ok, good luck!
<jpatrick> Serega: yes, and probably https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu/Feedback too
<Serega> jpatrick: oh, nice, it is more specific :)
<TopAgent> Hello all...  I hate to bother anyone but I am new and frustrated with Kubuntu and the flashplayer and sound... Is there any one that can help me..
<TopAgent> I have been to flashplayer and downloaded there tar.gz file and followed all the directions and i see colored jigsaw puzzle pieces where there should be a video on discovery.com   can someone help me?
<jpatrick> TopAgent: can you not just install flashplayer-nonfree?
<TopAgent> i guess I could try but I spent so much time on this already I'd like to know if it is the player or the sys?
<jpatrick> TopAgent: wait it's call flashplugin-nonfree, it's from Adobe, should be everything you need
<jpatrick> TopAgent: you may also want to install kubuntu-restricted-extras from multiverse
<TopAgent> THATS what I need help with//////
<TopAgent> can u walk me through it
<TopAgent> how do I add them to the update manager
<jpatrick> TopAgent: do "kdesudo kate" and uncomment (remove) the "#" in front of the "deb" on the line with "multiverse" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TopAgent> I think thats what I need to do because my desktop works fine but I installed fresh ubuntu on laptop yesterday and it doesnt work
<jpatrick> TopAgent: you may also want to see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<TopAgent> i'm not sure what to do...   I opened a term. and signed in as root...   kdesudo kate and gotkdesudo kate
<jpatrick> there is no need to login as root
<jpatrick> that's the point of kdesudo
<TopAgent> ok   untitles kate came up and there isnt anything in the window
<jpatrick> TopAgent: hmm, if you want GUI look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TopAgent> ok  I have installed all the repositories that I can and now I have updated the system so it says upto date/
<TopAgent> i still need to know what i am missing... still the same when I go to discovery.com
<jpatrick> !flash | TopAgent
<ubotu> TopAgent: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nosrednaekim> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<xRaich[o]2x> hi i get kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkopete.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN3KIO3Job9addSubjobEPS0_b when starting kopete-kde4 under hardy. is this a known problem?
<Serega> where can I find the HotkeyResearch guys?
<Serega> my laptop has special keys still not working :(
<Serega> I ready to collect required info, but dunno where to send it
<fdoving> our guy is lure. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes
<mhb> get ready to hate me in 5..4..3..2..
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> NOTICE: 'sun-java6' packaging is maintained in the 'Svn' version control system at:
<nixternal> https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/svn/jdk-distros/trunk/linux/ubuntu/sun-java5
<nixternal> interesting....sun-java6 is maintained in a directory called sun-java5
<nixternal> that doesn't look right at all :)
<crimsun> perhaps not very clean.  Are scripts used to facilitate separation?
<nixternal> it is loaded with stuff
<crimsun> sounds like you have a job ;p
<mhb> woohoo, you hate me now!
<mhb> (see planet for reason while you go get the gun)
<mhb> strange, no death threats yet
<mhb> so what's up?
<fdoving> you're right, of course.
<Serega_> mhb: what happened? :) why should I hate you? O.o
<mhb> Serega_: I wrote a critical blog post at planet.ubuntu.com, that's all.
<Serega_> he-he)
 * Serega_ remembers Jucato
<Serega_> gg, simpson-like avo
<Serega_> mhb: +1
<Serega_> :(
<Serega_> so many things should be done _BEFORE_ "kaffeine codecs autoinstallation" :-/
<mhb> Serega_: yeah, we have to stand on the shoulders of fat, smelly giants
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Serega_: oh, by the way, if you have a registered nickname and your connection fails so that the original nick is still on freenode, you can use /msg nickserv ghost Serega yourpassword and it will kick it.
<Serega_> mhb: Martin, I'm not a fan of dwm or wmiim I just want more stability for _existing_ code before new feature implementation. Bugs are summarizing like a snowball
<Serega_> mhb: oh, RLY?
<Serega> here I am
<Serega> :)
<mhb> Serega: I understand, I just think sometimes, in order to produce better software, we have to stop and think "Is this feature so important that we can rationalize the slowdown of the app?"
<mhb> Serega: of course, kaffeine codecs autoinstallation is one of the things that is definitely practical and won't slow Kaffeine much after first run, I expect
<Serega> mhb: there is so many features much more importrant than stupid codecs...
<Serega> mhb: please wait 2 minutes I go to my laptop
<Serega> brb
<Serega> mhb: on the other side, such approach is the main difference of ubuntu from debian. To be more innovative
<mhb> Serega: innovation comes often at a price - if you innovate too much, your software gets bloated.
<Serega> mhb: true. I think every community developer finds his own trade-off between innovacy and stability/code beauty/size
<mhb> I'm not entirely happy with the upcoming KDE4 release - for me, I see new ways to write apps, but hundreds of unfinished things, like the Kickoff menu, or even the widget style is incomplete and not planned to be polished
<mhb> furthermore I am pretty sure it is going to eat more memory and CPU cycles while offering flexibility which is worthless when I just want my web browser to work.
<Serega> partially agree
<uga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-7fdt7kMqc&feature=bz303 =)
<uga> just don't ignore WHAT he's downloading... =)
<Serega> uga: his peer was in the same LAN =)
<Serega> cheat
<uga> it sounds like so, hehe
<renewip> anyone knows anything about "Kubuntu tutorials day"?
<stdin> depends what you want to know
<LaserJock> what is the preferred method for installing KDE4 on gutsy? PPA or -backports?
<Riddell> LaserJock: they should both be the same
<Riddell> we only use PPA because backports is too slow
<Riddell> to compile
<LaserJock> ok, I was wondering if PPA was depracted
<stdin> Riddell: oh, I wanted to let you know, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 still wants to overwrite files in kdebase-bin
<blizzzek> gn8
<CheGuevara> ping Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-01
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: one thing, could you make the new package close bug 277480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277480 in mplayerthumbs "mplayerthumbs 0.5b only works with KDE3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277480
<nixternal> otherwise it looks good and it works
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. can't believe I forgot that :P
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: can I just email you the dsc/diff.gz so I don't spam the bug tracker?
<jussio1> bug 278822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278822 in gwenview "Genview does not detect kipi plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278822
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yes, or link me to a place to download it
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: sent to you email
 * nixternal looks
<astromme> Is the fish kde3 ioslave avaliable in 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> nope, they used to be in kdebase and now kdebase is at the kde4 version
<astromme> JontheEchidna: So there is no way to (from a kde3 app) use a ssh connection to grab files?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: uploaded! thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: you're welcome :)
<jussio1> astromme: sftp :)
<jussio1> astromme: sftp://ip.he.re
<JontheEchidna> jussio1: that kio plugin is also at its kde4 version and won't work with kde3 apps
<astromme> jussio1: Hmm... doesn't seem to work in quanta? (kde3 app) Intrepid has it?
<jussio1> JontheEchidna: oh
<jussio1> yeah, works in konq kde4..
<astromme> epimeth: =/. Not good: <JontheEchidna> nope, they used to be in kdebase and now kdebase is at the kde4 version
<astromme> whoops, wrong chat
<Riddell> ~twitter update sitting in Stuttgart at fregl and Nightrose's flat
<kubotu> could not update status
<fregl> hehe
<Riddell> fregl: Nightrose wants to know where you went
<fregl> Riddell: into my room, preparing a spot to sleep ;)
<astromme> Hmm... regarding the kde3 ioslaves in 8.10.. is there an easy way to build/install extra ioslaves?
<FireRabbit> Riddell: ah. well, I sent you an email .. but can I help with the C# bindings?
<Riddell> FireRabbit: there's no reponsitory for the source, you just use apt-get source kde4bindings
<Riddell> FireRabbit: you are very welcome to help with anything you want :)
<Riddell> but I think the C# bindings now is actually quite close to what Debian has, except ours works :)
<Riddell> in jaunty I mean
<Riddell> I sent a patch to Debian but I don't think they've picked it up http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebindings-debian.diff
<FireRabbit> Riddell: is that patch all that's preventing you from switching to their packages?
<FireRabbit> for jaunty
<Riddell> FireRabbit: no I think there was also a problem with the main qt-dotnet.dll
<Riddell> it didn't work and I didn't have time to look at why so I just kept using the same packaging as we have in intrepid
<FireRabbit> Riddell: okay. if I fix it, will it still get into jaunty?
<FireRabbit> I'm actually working on an app that uses qt-dotnet.dll, so I can make sure its 100%
<FireRabbit> Riddell: by the way your patch did make it in. r12800
<Riddell> FireRabbit: yes plenty time to get stuff into jaunty
<Riddell> and closing the diff with Debian is a good thing
<FireRabbit> Riddell: okay. i'll set up a jaunty vm and build new packages on debian.. and see what's wrong with qt-dotnet.dll
<FireRabbit> i mean, based on debian
<Riddell> thanks, let me know what the outcome is
<FireRabbit> will do. thanks for the info
<Riddell> FireRabbit: I'm on holiday just now so may not be responsive, keep poking or e-mail if I'm not about
 * Riddell sleeps
<FireRabbit> will do, good night :)
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 891054
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=891054&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 891054
<ScottK> FireRabbit: There are others here who can upload it if you get something worked out while he's on holiday.
<ScottK> Anyone working on updating kdenlive?
<FireRabbit> ScottK: good to know, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Ha @ http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3781
<ScottK> Did anyone else notice the new network manager U/I from Novell mentioned here http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/11/on-my-other-perspective.html ? Do we have it?  Do we want it?
<jussio1> ScottK: looks good at first glance, I dont see why we dont at least get it into the repos, and decide on default after some testing. Im up to test it as soon as someone points me in the direction of debs/simple build instructions
<ScottK> Apparently out translation woes are not over http://blog.incase.de/index.php/2008/11/29/re-silly-translations/
<jussi01> ScottK: will they ever be over?
<ScottK> jussi01: Dunno.  I'll be glad with Rosetta just stops making them worse.
<jussi01> ScottK: its a bit of a giggle though...
<jussi01> ScottK: so are there debs of said networkmanager? or some other not too hard way to test it?
<jussi01> I figure the more testring it gets the better we can evaluate (well duh)
<ScottK> jussi01: Dunno.  First I'd heard of it.  Maybe someone else has looked into it already.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, Ill go have a look arouind, if I learn something Ill let you know
<ScottK> re translations: I'll confess that my sense of humor about Canonical shoving tools down our throat that actively make Kubuntu worse is somewhat limited.
<ScottK> And with that, I'm off to bed before I get really fired up.
<jussi01> fair enough, but that blog you linked to was rather funny.
<ScottK> Agreed, just a topic I'm rather grumpy about.
<jussi01> good night ScottK! take it easy, try to get some relaxation
<ScottK> Good night.  Thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<NCommander> apachelogger, hola
<Tm_M> any news about bluetooth in intrepid?
<Tm_M> hmmh, builds fine, but that is not enough
<NCommander> Tm_M, nope, still busted
<Tm_M> äh, have to look at it then
<aftertaf> ok. was in motu, but advised to post here...
<aftertaf> i have a bug in 4.2 beta fro the nightly packages and the kde bug squishers said its an install problem....
<aftertaf> The kickoff apps launcher has no applications in it, apart from the favorites i had added from 4.1.3
<aftertaf> let me know if i can 'reinitialise' it or get you some traces . . .
<Riddell> fregl_: where's the shower?
<fregl_> Riddell: opposite the kitchen ;)
<aftertaf> so, shuold i post this bug to a bugzilla somewhere?
<Riddell> afiestas: it's an issue with neon, apachelogger is aware of it
<afiestas> xd
<smarter> so, does 4.2b1 looks good?
<apachelogger> afiestas: take a look at the archive of the amarok-neon list, there should be a workaround somewhere
<apachelogger> NCommander: hullos
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK++
<apachelogger> was about to file a sync request for pyqt
<JontheEchidna> good morning guys
<apachelogger> hola JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> how is 4.1.80 going now that we have proper python-qt4?
<apachelogger> bindings is building
<apachelogger> trying to get python plasma running now
<apachelogger> the circular dep also resolved
<JontheEchidna> yay!
 * apachelogger is writing a license sniffer btw
<Riddell> 4.1.3 needs testing in intrepid
<Riddell> intrepid-proposed
<Riddell> with the SRU bugs marked
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sru-verification/+bugs?field.bug_reporter=jr
<\sh> apachelogger: dude...you are my kde4 hero...how difficult could it be to find the "add samba share to my desktop here" plasmoid or any functionality in dolphin or whereever to do this?
<\sh> good day everybody btw :)
<apachelogger> \sh: no clue what you mean .... try the network bookmark in dolphin, then "add network folder"
<jjesse> good day \sh
<apachelogger> \sh: or you could just drag the folder you want to link to and drop it, which should open a popup offering you to create a link
<apachelogger> or you drag the folder to the bookmarks bar in dolphin
<apachelogger> or onto the panel ...
<\sh> apachelogger: nope..I want to try to mount a samba share :) and dolphin just gives me "nfs" which is at least the way I want to go....just s/nfs/smbfs/
<\sh> ah..it's hidden from sane admin ,->
<apachelogger> waah, you are confusing me, stop that :P
<apachelogger> uh, kdebase-workspace is at 95%, brace for FTBFS
<apachelogger> \sh: drag'n'drop is acceptable?
<\sh> apachelogger: found it...but it's not a nice user experience..anyways..
<apachelogger> \sh: where is it?
<\sh> apachelogger: dolphin -> network sidebar -> samba share ...
<\sh> apachelogger: while linking to nfs shares is done via File -> New -> Link to
<apachelogger> IMHO NFS shouldn't be there either
<apachelogger> although....
<\sh> apachelogger: it needs a "RMC -> Mount samba share" or something like this something easy
<apachelogger> \sh: the thing via file->new is actually mounting it as device, while the samba share access via the smb kio slave works
 * apachelogger has a word order issue again
<\sh> apachelogger: yes, but this is not what I wanted in the first place...I wanted to mount a samba share as device ,-)
<apachelogger> \sh: mounting a network share is horrible in any case :P
<apachelogger> though, I agree that there should be an NFS-like entry for SMB
<\sh> apachelogger: not in a company environment where you get laptops preinstalled with mounted samba shares ,-)
<apachelogger> depends
<apachelogger> \sh: please report a bug
<apachelogger> oh frick, I am invited at a birthday party tomorrow and have no present...
<apachelogger> to the google!
<\sh> apachelogger: wanna come to KA around the 9th/10th jan...for a little birthday party? :)
<Tm_T> who's gonna save me?
<apachelogger> \sh: oh <3 sure ... well, technically... I'll have to sort finances and vacation time first :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: from?
<Tm_T> myself
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tm_T: the AAs maybe?
<Tm_T> no, won't help me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> must be a serious case of alcoholism then
<Tm_T> alcohol? no, I don't do that stuff
<apachelogger> oh, that would be the problem then :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: so why do you need to be saved from yourself at all?
<Tm_T> I'm doing my "work" without sleep, soon having no money and, umm, spine? I haven't seen it a while
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well, the first is easy => get regular sleep
<apachelogger> so where does the money go?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sleep and money, same hole, 17 days old baby girl
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I really lack experience there
<Tm_T> apachelogger: and you should, kid
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Tm_T> (:)
 * Tm_T huggles apachelogger 
 * apachelogger uberrehuggles Tm_T
<Tm_T> maybe I need to get some kind of job where I can develop Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Tm_T: get your government to use kubuntu, that seems to have worked for Tonio ;-)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apachelogger: shame that isn't easy here, companies (you know which one behind of them all) have firm grip on politicians and stuff
 * apachelogger points out that the austrian government has a 10(?) year contract with microsoft
<Tm_T> atleast they have contract
<apachelogger> oh well, waste of money, that contact covers almost all MS products for almost all areas of governmental action, still less than half the stuff is used
<Tm_T> apachelogger: still better than doing that stuff without contract
<Tm_T> IMO
<apachelogger> depends
<Tm_T> depends on contract, but without knowing details, I assume so
<apachelogger> in either case it restricts the willingness to switch to anything ever
<Tm_T> we did send Ubuntu cds for every representative some time ago, pretty much all of them ignored
<Tm_T> apachelogger: depends =)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: perhaps they have no willingness anyway
<apachelogger> that as well, one gotta force everything upon austrians ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> This is perhaps one area where more federalized systems make it easier to make progress.
<Tm_T> ScottK-laptop: or not, depends
 * apachelogger considers the austrian system rather federalized
<ScottK-laptop> The public library in the county I live in is all Ubuntu for their customer machines and the behind the counter machines are switching.
<ScottK-laptop> Little victories are easier.
<Tm_T> ScottK-laptop: true
<Tm_T> ScottK-laptop: but easier to lose too
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Not terribly if there's one IT contract for the whole of the government.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: they don't have to use it
<apachelogger> but they can, and for that matter they do, because the government pays anyway
<ScottK-laptop> I believe in a true competitive environment, we will win more than we lose.
<apachelogger> like "why would I use linux if I can have windows for free as well"
<ScottK-laptop> So lots of little wins and some losses add up in our direction.
<Tm_T> ScottK-laptop: true
<Tm_T> biggest issue still is awareness, even aknowledging what they are buying
<ScottK-laptop> Agreed.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: btw, do we still have something that needs to be worked out before we import the packaging into bzr?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm willing to give it a shot.
<apachelogger> ok, I'll prepare something tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just make sure there's some wiki page I can copy/paste off of without having to invest too much time in knowing what I'm doing.
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> smarter_: did you do some work on this?
<apachelogger> Riddell: about bug 304010 ... maybe we should create a kubuntu-mysql package, there is really no point of having mysql-server installed and running just because akonadi needs mysqld
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304010 in akonadi "[jaunty] kubuntu-desktop drags in mysql-server-5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304010
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let's work with server team to get what we need out of the mysql package.  Code copies are not a good plan.
<JontheEchidna> it is annoying having a 28 MB build-dep
<JontheEchidna> *27
<apachelogger> ScottK: that will proof very very very very difficult
 * apachelogger doesn't understand why people can't use Qt-sql
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's early in the development cycle.  Let's at least give it a shot.
 * ScottK wishes they'd picked postgresql.
 * apachelogger wishes he wouldn't need to care at all
 * ScottK is not a relational database expert, but talking to people that are, wishes for postgresql.
<ScottK> apachelogger: +1 for that.
<Riddell> ScottK: they used mysql because the mysql developers helped them with setup for embedded use
<Riddell> in theory is can be ported to postgres or whatever easily enough but would need to bypass the normal server setup
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you looked into what Debian's plans are?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If I put this on the server team meeting agenda for discussion, could you come and talk about what we want?
<apachelogger> ScottK: depends on the meeting time really
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
 * apachelogger was happy enough that akonadi sort of worked in intrepid ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Generally Tuesday at (IIRC) 1300 UTC.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: 1500UTC.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: should work
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Great.  I'll mark it on the agenda then.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, akonadi doesn't do mysql embedded (yet anyway)
<apachelogger> amarok does
<apachelogger> that is the reason amarok only requires mysql runtime data while akonadi needs the whole daemon
<ScottK> apachelogger: We're on the agenda now for tomorrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: I may have to be at the meeting via my phone's IRC client, so please be prepared for some background discussion.
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> For whoever is doing/did kdebase-workspace, this just got uploaded: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.73-0ubuntu4
<Tm_T> hmmm, isn't that, like, old now?
<apachelogger> what is old?
<ScottK-laptop> Tm_T: Someone not involved in Kubuntu stuff just uploaded a new revision.
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> but isn't 4.1.80 out ? (aka beta?)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: 2017.50 < ScottK> For whoever is doing/did kdebase-workspace, this just got uploaded: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.73-0ubuntu4
<apachelogger> kde svn 891054
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=891054&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 891054
<ScottK> Tm_T: It is, but not uploaded yet.  Wanted to make sure whoever was doing it didn't miss that new patch .
<nixternal> jjesse: kblogger is what you are looking for
<apachelogger> ewww that is!
 * apachelogger pokes lool in the eye for making apachelogger do a merge
<nixternal> apachelogger: make that bot come back with the svn+ssh://<username>@svn.kde.org/**
<apachelogger> stdin: ^
<apachelogger> IMHO the bot should spit out the commit message
<nixternal> I like that idea as well
<Tm_T> aye
<nixternal> get rid of that anonsvn crap :p
<lool> Hi folks, sorry for not coordinating the kdebase-workspace upload; I intended to do so but was distracted by dinner
<Tm_T> lool: :-P
<lool> (and I didn't think you were planning another upload as .73 seemed recently uploaded)
<lool> The only change is the addition of a patch
<lool> Which I got mostly merged upstream
<lool> This fixes armel ftbfs
<nixternal> nice lool...there are a bunch of armel ftbfs that need to be fixed..glad we have someone working on that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> lool: FYI, we usually prefix the patch names with kubuntu_
<nixternal> lord knows when I get my armel system, I want KDE 4 on it :)
<lool> Uh the package ftbfsed on the buildds though, and I don't see an error message
<lool> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement.Inhibit.xml', needed by `powerdevil/daemon/powermanagementinhibitadaptor.cpp'.  Stop.
<lool> It built here, so I guess I uploaded at a bad time
<lool> Sorry about that  :-/
<apachelogger> lool: kde4libs is at 4.1.80 now
<apachelogger> so I guess that it a transition FTBFS
<apachelogger> or... I hope it is ;-)
<lool> apachelogger: I thought this was for kubuntu specific patches; at this patch was suitable to e.g. debian I didn't prefix it; perhaps that was wrong
<apachelogger> lool: anything that is not in debian as well usually gets prefixed
 * apachelogger thinks that upstream patches should get a kde_ prefix though
<lool> Got it
<lool> Who's preparing the 4.1.80 kdebase-workspace upload?
<lool> I don't think I can prepare it myself; would someone be so kind to add the patch to this upload?
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/60_arm-qreal-float-casts.diff
<lool> Basically trivial changes in three files; it might have been half merged before 4.1.80
<lool> I think it's all merged in SVN now
<JontheEchidna> I think I saw a commit about qreals yesterday, so it might not be in 4.1.80 at all
<apachelogger> lool: I already add your change to the 4.1.80 packaging
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, more like todayish (UTC)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<lool> apachelogger: Thanks
<lool> JontheEchidna: Some yesterday, some today
<JontheEchidna> 4.1.80 tagging was a week or two ago, so it doesn't really matter I guess :P
<nixternal> I just want a Jaunty that works damnit
<nixternal> server is the only thing working for me at home
<nixternal> recent cd wise that is
 * smarter wonders what's so special about the way youtube displays flash videos that make them almost always fail to load on Konqueror
<Riddell> ~twitter update eating Berliners with Nightrose and fregl
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> yay
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<steveire> Does anyone have Jonathan Jesse's email address?
<steveire> He doesn't allow comments on his blog, but he wants this link: http://mikearthur.co.uk/2008/09/kde-blog-from-korganizer-howto/
 * ScottK-laptop tries mono bindings fixing ....
<JontheEchidna> steveire: jjesse@gmail.com according to his LP page
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jjesse
<steveire> JontheEchidna: Good point. I should have checked there
<steveire> JontheEchidna: Did you make any progress with kopete?
<JontheEchidna> Ended up manually specifying the qca2 path
<JontheEchidna> not pretty but it'll work for now
<steveire> I see.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, msn support will have to wait a bit though. The good thing is that the package is being included in debian
<JontheEchidna> We've started uploading beta1 to jaunty and we'll probably be rolling it out to a PPA for Intrepid in the next few days
<NCommander> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<steveire> Good stuff.
<kb9vqf> Hey, a quick question for anyone who might know: how the KDE3 ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig file generated?  I can't find it in any of the Ubuntu packages.
<smarter> kb9vqf: probably from the KDM configure module in systemsettings
<kb9vqf> smarter: But it is required for first login
<kb9vqf> smarter: or the user can't login.
<smarter> no file from ~/.kde can possibly be required
<smarter> since it's created at runtime by KDE
<smarter> once the session is started
<kb9vqf> smarter: Thanks, I'll look into the source then, as it seems that KDE3 is not auto-generating this file in the new ~/.kde3 prefix
<smarter> strange
<smarter> what's the exact error message?
<kb9vqf> smarter: Isn't it? :)  I'll try to get you the exact error, give me a minute to fire up the VM
<kb9vqf> smarter: Here it is: 86: Can't open /timothy/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<smarter> and it fails because of that? creating the file solve it?
<kb9vqf> smarter: This is in response to a startkde command, as KDM just restarts, presumably after receiving the same error
<kb9vqf> Yes, that is the reason
<kb9vqf> smarter: creating the file solves it
<smarter> kstartupconfig is used to create that file(grep for it in /usr/bin/startkde)
<smarter> maybe it's somehow not working
<smarter> try launching an X server with just an xterm and launch sh -x /usr/bin/startkde
<smarter> it will displays everything the script will do and should help you debug that
 * smarter is off to bed
<smarter> 'night guys
<kb9vqf> smarter: thanks!
<ScottK-laptop> Hey, I think kde4bindings got past the mono stuff with no FTBFS ....
<Riddell> ooh
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-02
<ryanakca> Riddell: since you  were the last uploader, mind if I merge debtags?
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, didn't I already?
 * ryanakca refreshes DaD
<Riddell> hmm, i didn't upload?
<Riddell> no
 * ryanakca shrugs... I looked on LP... didn't see the bug... but then I didn't check under all bugs... *checks to see if it was closed*
 * ryanakca looks for something to merge
<Riddell> ryanakca: mm, I remember, debtags had a compile failure
<Riddell> and enrico told me to ask mornfall
<Riddell> mornfall: any ideas on this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/79060/
<rgreening> hey all
<JontheEchidna> the kde4bindings' build-deps depress me v.v
<JontheEchidna> 80 MiB
<JontheEchidna> that I need to download, and the repos are giving me a lousy 25 KB/sec
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hi
<nixternal> use vista, I download security fixes faster than that :p
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: how are things?
<JontheEchidna> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> rock!
<rgreening> hah
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pretty good actually, we might be looking at an Intrepid release for KDE 4.2 tomorrow or the day after at the latest (I hope)
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: I'm working on kde4bindings right now.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: If you're doing it for Intrepid, don't let me stop you.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: I'm just throwing an Intrepid label on it and upping it to the kubuntu-updates-testing ppa
<rgreening> kool. I've been tied up with work... bosses came for a visit..
<JontheEchidna> ...after making sure all the build-depends can be satisfied by Intrepid
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'm seeing about the mono stuff.
<JontheEchidna> kool
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Bosses are a very 20th century concept.  You should tell them.
<JontheEchidna> ha
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: on the plus side, my python skillz are improving a lot.. been working on the firewall front-end,
<JontheEchidna> nice
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: haha.. I agree. My ideal job, hack on linux all day
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> If I could do Kubuntu dev full-time when I "grow up" that would be cool
<rgreening> hehe
<JontheEchidna> [python-qt4-dbg 10682394/52.1MB 20%]
<JontheEchidna> so that's where it all goes...
<supert0nes> is kdenlive packaged on someones personal repo?
<ScottK-laptop> supert0nes: We have the KDE3 version in the repsitories.
<ScottK-laptop> supert0nes: The KDE4 one we're working on.
<apachelogger> lool: you might want to take a look at the kde4bindings FTBFS on armel
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> lemme rephrase
<apachelogger> "take a look at the buildlog of kde4bindings on armel, since it FTBFS unfortunately" :P
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: better parsable?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i knew about the one a few days ago, but i didn't know if there's a more recent one?
 * apachelogger uploded the 4.1.80 bindings yesterday
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, lool: uploaded kdebase-workspace, it will FTBFS on armel due to missing kde4bindings and go into depwait on sparc, because the latter's bindings aren't published to the archives yet
 * apachelogger heads off to work
<ScottK> apachelogger: For kde4bindings, kdebase-workspace-dev is where nepomuk/query.h comes from.  We need that for the mono mepomuk bindings.
<apachelogger> should be back at 12:30 UTC
<ScottK> apachelogger: That gets us back to a circular situation.
<mornfall> Riddell: What versions?
<mornfall> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79162/
<mornfall> It seems I have inadvertently broken the API...
<mornfall> At some point in the past.
<Daeshim> hey
<NCommander> hola world
<Daeshim> Hey man
<Daeshim> Do you know much about infobot?
<NCommander> nope
<Daeshim> Thanks for trying to help though :)
<jussi01> Daeshim: infobot? you mean ubottu?
<NCommander> nice to know KDE is still miserably broken on ARM
<NCommander> \o/
<jussi01> NCommander: really? sad...
<NCommander> yup
<Hobbsee> infobot is on the network too
<NCommander> I'll just sit down and port it for the rest of the work
<jussi01> NCommander: have you seen the new network manager ScottK was talking about the other day?
<NCommander> nope
<jussi01> [05:29:39] <ScottK> Did anyone else notice the new network manager U/I from Novell mentioned here http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/11/on-my-other-perspective.html ? Do we have it?  Do we want it?
<NCommander> to my knowledge, no we don't, but maybe we want it
 * jussi01 wants to try it out...
<NCommander> Install OpenSuSE :-)
<jussi01> I did end up finding this: http://dot.kde.org/1224100877/1224141352/1224190666/
<jussi01> NCommander: shush
<NCommander> doko_, have you been working on the gcj ARM segfault
<jussi01> NCommander: Ill rephrase
<NCommander> er, wrong channel
 * jussi01 wants to try it out on his kubuntu machine
<Daeshim> Hobbsee: I know infobot is here.
 * jussi01 waves at apachelogger
<Daeshim> That is why I joined here :P
<Hobbsee> ah
<aftertaf> hello all
<aftertaf> anyone around to help wth a bug in project-neon kde4.2 ?
<jussi01> aftertaf: try in #amarok.neon
<aftertaf> iposted to bugs.kde.org but they said its an installation problem.... The kickoff applet has no applications. only the favorites copied from my 4.1 profile
<aftertaf> ahhh :) thx
<aftertaf> ill get there one day ;)
<doko_> NCommander: kde4bindings still ftbfs on armel
<lool> Yes, apachelogger mentionned that earlier
<NCommander> doko_, yup, working on it now
 * NCommander is finally home again
<lool> NCommander: You are taking it?
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> I haven't been able to do any ARM porting work because I've been all over the eastern seaboard dealing w/ my family
<NCommander> I plan to have KDE done before UDS
<NCommander> lool, care to sponsor once I have something for you?
<lool> Sure
<NCommander> lool, have you sponsoring things from me before?
 * NCommander trying to remember who's sponsored what to main
<lool> I don't know
<NCommander> I'll have to look around for it
<lool> Does it matter?
<aftertaf> any one can help witha bug in 4.2 beta? (which is looking mighty fine, i must add... )
<Trouble> aftertaf, you were here yesterday weren't you?
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> : )
<Trouble> You left too soon!
<aftertaf> workage ;)
<Trouble> Hold on...
<Trouble> I've got a link for you somewhere
<aftertaf> yeah !!!!! :)
<aftertaf> ill get it added to the kubuntu info bot
<aftertaf> thx
<Trouble> http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=14118&pid=22327#pid22327
<Trouble> cp /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Trouble> then run kbuildsycoca4
<aftertaf> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<aftertaf> applications à gogo
<Trouble> Indeedy doo
<aftertaf> thx man :)
<aftertaf> fantastrick
<Trouble> np
 * aftertaf is very happy :)
<aftertaf> ok. there remains one small niggle ;)
<aftertaf> because of the menu problem, i decided to add application lauchers to my desktop. but it crashes plasma.... i posted a bug and backtraces yesterday.
<Riddell> mornfall: you rock, thanks
<Riddell> Nightrose: time to get up
<hunger> What is the status from kde 4.2 in jaunty?
 * hunger does not get his taskbar anymore since upgrading and sound stops during playback of the startup sound, too.
<hunger> I guess some of the gnome-stuff that gets started grabs the sound away from under phonon.
 * aftertaf gets phonon crashed and changed device messages too
<doc__> hi there
<ScottK> hunger: AFAIK 4.1.80 (the beta) is still not complete.
* NCommander changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: a big bisou for your computer | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Current KDE on ARM Blocker bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176693
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176693 - can you take a look at this when you get up?
<ubottu> KDE bug 176693 in general "kde4bindings fails to build from source on architectures where qreal != double" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> NCommander: Are you subscribed to kubuntu-devel?
<NCommander> I think so
<NCommander> ScottK, why do you ask?
<ScottK> OK.  I'm doing some work on kde4bindings and getting the mono transition done.  I will be offline most of the day, so I'd figured on mailing what I learn before I have to go there so someone else can pick it up.
<NCommander> ScottK, I thought directhex said he was going to do it ...
<ScottK> Eventually.
 * NCommander sighs
<ScottK> He gave me some advice and it seems there are other related issues.
<NCommander> KDE on ARM is broken, KDE and mono is broken, KDE and bluetooth is STILL broken :-/
<ScottK> Well, at least one of those is arguable a feature.
 * NCommander watches directhex drop out of the sky and whack ScottK with a 5 iron
 * ScottK has no idea what NCommander is talking about.  Bluetooth is fundamentally an insecure protocol and lack of it could be considered a security feature.
<ScottK> NCommander: Why would directhex be upset about that?
 * NCommander has a long of ScottK complaining about how we broke Bluetooth on KDE ...
<NCommander> s/long/log
<ScottK> NCommander: True.  Just because it might be a feature, doesn't make it one.
<ScottK> NCommander: Sent.
<NCommander> thanks
<glade88> kde 4.1.x is a "bug fix only release"? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099950.msg159997#msg159997
<ScottK-laptop> glade88: In theory.
<glade88> ScottK-laptop: still has major changes?
<glade88> I mean, kde 4.1.x
<Tm_T> major fixes (:)
<glade88> Tm_T: change in scrollbar style? oO
<glade88> ^^ though I like it personally
<Tm_T> glade88: if it needs a "fix" it could be that too
<ScottK-laptop> It's not always clear what's 'feature' and what's 'bug fix'.
 * glade88 scratches his head
<glade88> yea
<apachelogger> glade88: that dood installed kde-nightly
<apachelogger> that ain't got anything to do with kubuntu really
<apachelogger> aside from the rant, which will be valid for 9.04
<glade88> apachelogger: so if one doesnt have nightly, and has backports enabled, (s)he would have had the scrollbar changes?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you only get these if you have nightly
<glade88> that explains it. thanks :)
<apachelogger> or rather, if you used a complete nigthly session
<apachelogger> there is a theme intermixing going on due to some wicked Qt caching
<glade88> apachelogger: a complete nightly session?
<apachelogger> well, you gotta have logged in once
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> 4.1.x does not have oxygen changes
<glade88> ah, ok.
<glade88> oic
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: kde4bindings needs python-qt4 4.4.4~ to build.  While you're in there, would you please see if the build-dep is correctly versioned?
<ScottK-laptop> shhhhh.  He's back.
<NCommander> ScottK, nope, its not
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Would you please fix that while you're there then.
<NCommander> I probably won't be uploading anything until I get feedback from upstream
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  I'll be offline for the next 12-14 hours, so AFAIK, you are holding the cookie on kde4bindings.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: This is a moment where packaging in bzr would be handy.
<ScottK-laptop> It's a decently long build, so I wouldn't want to upload just for that.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: well, I can upload the branch if you want
<apachelogger> really just takes a few minutes to prepare
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: We may as well start somewhere.
<NCommander> apachelogger, did you see the bug I linked you to?
 * ScottK-laptop really needs to get going.  See you all later.
<apachelogger> NCommander: yes
 * NCommander wants for apachelogger's two euros
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, how did kde4bindings build on Jaunty but fail in the ppa?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the failure?
 * JontheEchidna is pasting
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, deep magic
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79287/
<apachelogger> NCommander: on where the bug should go?
<NCommander> apachelogger, I think it should go on kdelibs since that's where the broken module is
 * apachelogger didn't look at the issue precisely yet
<apachelogger> NCommander: Sime_ will know ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/79302/
 * apachelogger is wondering where smarter is
<NCommander> apachelogger, er, can I make a suggestion
<NCommander> WHy not have one large repo with all the KDE trees in it instead of ten or 20 smaller branches
<NCommander> and for bzr bd to work, the folder must be named debian
<apachelogger> NCommander: because launchpad does not work that way
<NCommander> bzr init-repo lp:~kubuntu-members/kde-packaging-trunk
<NCommander> bzr init lp:~kubuntu-members/kde-packaging-trunk/kde*
<NCommander> that way you can do co lp:~kubuntu-members/kde-packaging-trunk or get a specific compotent
<apachelogger> and if you don't want all of the crap?
<NCommander> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kde-packaging-trunk/kdebindings :-P
 * apachelogger is having a poke load
<apachelogger> NCommander: co != branch
<NCommander> bzr branch :-P
 * apachelogger isn't even sure that would work with co
<NCommander> Both work
<apachelogger> yeah, with branch it doesn't work, I would bet my right arm on that
<NCommander> and co is the same as branch once you issue unbind
<apachelogger> doesn't work for both of them
<NCommander> hrm ...
 * NCommander thinks
<NCommander> You can just have one bzr init repo, and then have subtrees, Bazaar IS smart enough to allow you just get parts of a repo
<apachelogger> documentation please
<apachelogger> NCommander: that still doesn't invalidify the fact that LP doesn't work that way
<NCommander> apachelogger, get
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> apachelogger, http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/index.html#choosing-a-shared-repository-layout
<apachelogger> as I read it, /kdebindings would still be a subbranch of kde-packaging-trunk
<NCommander> BUt there is no way to grab all the branches all at once the way you wer eputting them
<apachelogger> NCommander: sure, write a script and report a lot of duplicate bugs on launchpad so they get annoyed enough to make that stuff more suitable
<hunger> apachelogger: How is kde4.2 going?
<NCommander> Why can't you do it as subversion versining then
<NCommander> One truck with a bunch of subfolders
<NCommander> since its just the debian folders and not the actual source, its not a huge issue even if people are forced to grab the entire tree
 * hunger hates what SVN does.
<hunger> A branch is conceptually very different from a directory.
<apachelogger> <3 git
<apachelogger> hunger: libs, pimlibs, bindings and kdebase* are uploaded
<hunger> apachelogger: Yeap. Got those (I think).
<hunger> plasma broke and phonon does not work (but that never did, even in intrepid).
<apachelogger> I don't want to continue until it compiles on armel, which is currently hold back due to a build error in pykde
<hunger> I think some of the gnome-stuff pulls the device out from under phonon or something. I do hear part of the startup sound and the parts of the shutdown sound:-(
<JontheEchidna> isn't dput supposed to show you your current upload speed?
<JontheEchidna> it never does for me anymore
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> hunger: unlikely, maybe you should nuke your .phonondevicerc
<NCommander> apachelogger, lets setup a git repo
<NCommander> :-P
<apachelogger> NCommander: that would require setting up accounts
<apachelogger> while everyone who is doing ubuntu development sooner or later needs a lp account anyway
<NCommander> What we need is a framework to turn LP accounts into Unix accounts
<apachelogger> otherwise I would be all for setting up a git repo ... oh, scott would probably kill us because git can be complex at times ;-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: and a server
<hunger> apachelogger: I do not find bzr easier...
<NCommander> git is the base underlying philosphohy of Linux
<NCommander> YOu can blow your foot off, but you won't care because your having so much fun with bisect
<hunger> apachelogger: At lest when I last tried to understand it the manual was so confusing that I just gave up.
<apachelogger> hunger: bzr got less features, so it is more difficult to break stuff
<apachelogger> in git you can easily get lost in branches if you didn't read the manual carefully ;-)
<hunger> apachelogger: Well, but at least the number of branches grows (slowly) over time, so you start out with a simple setup.
<hunger> apachelogger: bzr starts with the manual going crazy about how flexible it is wrt. development model.
<apachelogger> :D
<hunger> That is great... but it may be a bit unfortunate to throw 50 different setups at a newbie who just wants to get his hello world under version control.
<apachelogger> very true
<jjesse_> what's the easiest way to tell the live cd you are running is jaunty vs intrepid?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> jjesse_: lsb_release -a
<apachelogger> or something similar
<apachelogger> jjesse_: also, jaunty is supposed to be more broken than intrepid ;-)
<apachelogger> if it is not either intrepid was incredibly bad or jaunty is incredibly good
<Tm_T> or both are incredibly good and we are still improving?
<apachelogger> that would be unlogical
<Tm_T> apachelogger: well, that's me then (:)
<cbr> does anyone have 4.1.80 actually installed?
<cbr> i've heard that plasma crashes a lot
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I've asked that our mysql discussion go first in the Server Team meeting.
<JontheEchidna> no, since none of us are insane to run Jaunty :P
 * apachelogger is running KDE trunk actually
<JontheEchidna> *insane enough to
<cbr> i do :(
<cbr> i cherry-pick the upgrades though
<cbr> and never trust a -0ubuntu1 release of glibc or similar.. not after that rendered my system unusable once
<JontheEchidna> or pam :P
<cbr> or similar = or of similar importance, so pam too, yes :p
<apachelogger> debian only make stuff unsecure, ubuntu always goes ahead and breaks it
<apachelogger> hm, language engine seems to be bugged again -.-
<jjesse> thanks apachelogger
<jjesse> hrmm lsb_release -a shows intrepid, probablly downloaded wrong iso
<apachelogger> NCommander: it appears subtree support is in development
<FireRabbit> hey guys, how is it that okular-dev is at 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 but it's source package (kdegraphics) is 4.1.3-1ubuntu1 ?
<ScottK> FireRabbit: What release and what architecture?
<smarter> because it has not been built yet on Jaunty
<smarter> ScottK: we didn't merge before Jaunty so I guess he's talking about that (:
<FireRabbit> jaunty/amd64. ah, is it in a queue? I'm not familiar with the process.
<smarter> nop, it needs kdelibs > 4.1.3 or whatever to build
<smarter> and it looks like it was not available when it built
<ScottK> FireRabbit: If you're not familiar with the process, you almost certainly shouldn't be running Jaunty right now.
<smarter> right.
<smarter> oh it's a know issue "E: Package libchm-dev has no installation candidate"
<smarter> chm was demoted from main because of a security issue IIRC
<smarter> I guess it's fixed with the 4.2beta1 packages which we'll soon upload
<FireRabbit> well, i'm trying to help out with the kdebindings package, which is why i'm running jaunty. riddel said he was having trouble with the mono bindings.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Excellent reason.
<FireRabbit> smarter: is there a website that shows the build status? where did you find that error?
<smarter> Launchpad.
<ScottK> We are indeed.
<smarter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.1.3-1ubuntu1
<smarter> if you're using konqueror, there's a nice shortcut, type usrc:kdegraphics to get redirected to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics
<FireRabbit> ahh. i didn't know build logs were up there, cool.
<smarter> diffs too, pretty useful
 * smarter wonders wth his ISP is doing this evening to prevent google from working
<FireRabbit> okay i'll keep an eye out for for that new upload, thanks for the info. i'm familiar with packaging, just not all the ubuntu build/release process.
<smarter> no problem ;)
<smarter> http://packages.ubuntu.com and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/ mighty be useful too
<smarter> *might
 * smarter realizes how dependent to google he is :/
<astromme> Are there plans to work with kernel modesetting (for drivers that support it) in jaunty?
<FireRabbit> smarter: please don't think I mean to rush you at all, but when do you think the 4.2beta1 package will be uploaded?
<smarter> some parts have already been uploaded(see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2008-December/thread.html)
<smarter> I guess everything will be done by the end of the week, can't really say since I didn't(and still don't) had time to participate in 4.2b1 packaging
<JontheEchidna> hopefully we can get everything 4.2 b1 uploaded to Jaunty today
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger is in charge of that, but he had to go to visit somebody in the hospital
<FireRabbit> JontheEchidna: ah awesome.
<FireRabbit> oh, sorry to hear about that. hopefully wasn't anything serious.
<smarter> JontheEchidna: good job guys ;)
<JontheEchidna> Car accident, hopefully not too bad but we haven't heard much more
<FireRabbit> yikes
<JontheEchidna> there is a small piece of dirt casting a shadow on my plasmoid
 * JontheEchidna cleans screen
<jjesse> why are downloads of kubuntu iso so stinkin slow for me
<jjesse> yay for 20kb/sec transfer rates
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: that's about what I've been getting on the repos for updates, etc
<jjesse> gargh all i want to do is reload my laptop from vista to kubuntu 8.10 for UDS
<jjesse> but nope gotta wate such a stinkin slow transfer rate
<jjesse> i have an ds-3 connection to the interwebs here at work for cryin out loud
<jjesse> the interwebs wait for me
<|gunni|> jjesse: Maybe to late, but: Did you try the torrent? For me it was mostly as fast as my connection after a few seconds.
 * ryanakca wonders if Qt4 will ever be available for Haskell...
<jjesse> thanks for he idea of using a torrent
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: bug 268803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268803 in network-manager-applet "Ubuntu Intrepid: Both Knetworkmanager and Network Manager load on startup" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268803
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-03
<ScottK> NCommander: How goes armel and kde4bindings?
<NCommander> ScottK, I know the problem, discussing with upstream on the fix
<NCommander> ScottK, the problem is that qreal != double on ARM
<ScottK> NCommander: I'd appreciate it if you'd push your changes via the bzr repo when you have them.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^ You too.
<ScottK> So I put mine there.
<NCommander> ok
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: You awake?
<ScottK-laptop> I guess not.
 * Riddell off to San Francisco, ciao
<doc__> hi there
<lool> apachelogger: Hey, around?
<lool> apachelogger: The kde4bindings issue you mentionned needs some upstream advice
<lool> apachelogger: Could you recommend someone from kde4bindings upstream or kdelibs which would help us move the issue forward?  (it was forwarded upstream by NCommander  already)
<lool> apachelogger: Basically kdelibs mixes qreals and doubles in its API and sip generates improper code as the result, either or both of these need to be fixed, but we need to discuss this with upstream to make sure we don't try to fix sip when it might not be one of its goals, or change kdelibs when it was the proper type to use
<lool> Crap the kde4bindings regression now breaks kdebase-workspace as well
<NCommander> lool, ?
<lool> NCommander: python-kde4 not installable (see armel build log)
<NCommander> Well python-kde4 is built out of kde4bindings ...
<NCommander> (and that's specifically what's FTBFSing in kde4bindings :-))
<lool> NCommander: "< lool> Crap the kde4bindings regression now breaks kdebase-workspace as well"
<NCommander> lool, how is it a regression, it never built before :-)
<lool> NCommander: It built for me here
<NCommander> it never built on the builders
<lool> Wouldn't build at the time I uploaded it because I came just after some new kde uploads
<NCommander> kdebindings is a different package
<lool> What do you try to do?
<NCommander> huh?
<ScottK> lool: Did you see we have a bzr repo for kde4bindings now?
<ScottK> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu
<lool> ScottK: Oh cool, no I didn't
<lool> ScottK: I've been following the issue closely, but NCommander has been doing the analysis and is trying to write a patch
<lool> ScottK: It's likely that NCommander comes up with a kdelibs patch first AIUI
<NCommander> lool, got the patch
<ScottK> lool: OK.  I know he knows about it already.
<NCommander> need to compile it to see if my fix will actually work
<lool> ScottK: Will all kde packages be imported like this?
<ScottK> lool: Yes, but we went ahead with this one first because yesterday we had literally 3 different people working on 4 different problems in the package.
<ScottK> apachelogger is getting it set up.
<ScottK> We tried this once before in Gutsy and it was just too slow to be usable then.
<NCommander> Why don't we just install git on something ...
<NCommander> *runs*
<lool> ScottK: Are these branched from the Debian packaging repo in some way?
<ScottK> lool: No.
<apachelogger> lool: Sime is the pykde dood, for kdelibs you can just go to #kde-devel and start crying ;-)
<apachelogger> lool: apparently dfaure is around, he knows a fair about kdelibs
<apachelogger> accessibility, admin, artwork uploaded
<lool> apachelogger: Ok, thanks
<apachelogger> edu, games and graphics uploaded
<lool> NCommander: I poked dfaure and he said that kdelibs needs fixing but we should ask on kde-core-devel@ in case someone has an objection (due to the abi change on arm / wince)
<NCommander> lool, cool. Thank you, assuming my patches work the way they are supposed to, I'll post to the list
<lool> NCommander: thanks
<lool> NCommander: I'd love being Cc:ed when you send the patch to the kde list! :)
<NCommander> You shall :-)
<lool> thanks
<NCommander> (I need to make sure we're not going to break something unexpectantly, it seems fine on x86, so if we can get kde4bindings to build, we probably can get the rest of KDE to build)
<ScottK> What the equivalent of kdesvn for bzr?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: got your email
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I sent you email?
<apachelogger> multimedia, pim and plasma-addons uploaded
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: about bzr, I assume that's what you pinged me about?
<apachelogger> ScottK: qbzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it doesn't have a complete gui though
<JontheEchidna> oh, you sent that to -devel
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you have to access the individual parts manually (bzr qdiff or bzr qlog for example)
<ScottK> No, the reason I pinged you is there's a guy on #ubuntu-motu (aib) looking for help with packaging a cmake based project.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> Does he still need help?
 * JontheEchidna uploads the rest of KDE to k-u-t
<apachelogger> sdk, toys, utils and webdev uploaded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: congrats to your first release packaging coordination
<apachelogger> next time you shouldn't exceed the release day by 1.4 weeks :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd imagine.  It'd be nice if someone who understood cmake at least said hi to him.
<JontheEchidna> I guess I should hang out in #ubuntu-motu more
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: He's wanting to package http://grey.colorado.edu/emergent (he's upstream) and they've moved to cmake in their latest release.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You should.  It'll help when you submit your MOTU application.
<apachelogger> that app looks interesting, the icon more like crap though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so what can we do next time to make sure packaging takes longer? Start packaging the week of Christmas? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I've installed qbzr.  Where does it's documentation hide?  /usr/share/doc/qbzr has debian/changelog and copyright in it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://bazaar-vcs.org/QBzr
<apachelogger> also bzr help $COMMAND
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should be quicker next time due to reduced fiddeling, it is crucial that we a) get the stack 100% finished ASAP b) get everyone to use the hooks c) enhance QA with new batscripts
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK, so what's the $EXPLITIVE command to actually make the gui start?
<ScottK> Or is it I have to start the GUI per command?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is what I tried to communicate earlier ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Got it now.
<ScottK> So it's a GUI that you need to know command line commands to invoke.
<ScottK> Sounds like they collaborate with Launchpad developers.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> ScottK: they just didn't came round to make a gui around the gui AFAIK
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks again for the pre-brief on the mysql stuff.
<ScottK> It seems that went reasonably well.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> \sh: will the poor kubuntu ninjas get a server for their magic?
<apachelogger> I just thought of yet another usecase ;-)
 * ScottK notices debian Bug #507655 and wonders if someone is interested?
<ubottu> Debian bug 507655 in krypt "[krypt] Add Krypt to the Debian package list" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/507655
 * apachelogger looks and hopes that doesn't beak KDE like the last LUKS effort did
<ScottK> asac just pointed me at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/revision/380
<JontheEchidna> whoa, I thought they weren't gonna do that
<hunger> Ho.
<hunger> apachelogger: What is the status of KDE 4.2 in jaunty? Made any progress yet?
 * hunger is  currently running gnome since KDE 4.2 does not work at all here:-(
<JontheEchidna> hunger: everything except kdenetwork should be uploaded by now, I think
<JontheEchidna> its building right now
<apachelogger> asac++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma asac
<kubotu> karma for asac: 1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 2
<hunger> Great!
<hunger> Thanks guys!
<ScottK> Wahoo!  Spam folder is now under 20,000 (I didn't look at it for 6 months).
<jjesse> wow
<apachelogger> gmail++ for throwing that stuff away automagically
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you running Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yus
 * JontheEchidna is not crazy enough to run Jaunty yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Now that 4.1.80 is pretty well in the can, would you be up for coordinating validation of 4.1.3 so we can get it into -updates.
 * ScottK thinks 4.1.4 will be here soon ....
<JontheEchidna> 4.1.4 is going to be a bit later than usual since they're shifting focus to KDE 4.2
<ScottK> It doesn't seem to be happening by itself and so someone needs to take the bull by the horns ....
<JontheEchidna> I think I did verification for a few of the packages, I think I can do the rest too
<ScottK> Right.  It gets tagged in a week.
<JontheEchidna> oh man, already?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.2 beta2 gets tagged in a week too
<apachelogger> funnies
<jjesse> wow it never slows down for you all does it?
<ScottK> Well if it wasn't later, it'd have been tagged a week ago.
<JontheEchidna> thankfully for us...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we might need two bat teams for this
<ScottK> Well this is the POC for KDE4 into -updates. If this goes well it should be smoother next time.
<ScottK> Beta 2 should be a lot easier than beta 1 though.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, usually we can at least develop the packaging by building against the old versions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: as captain janeway put it "The minute we split up we loose every advantage this crew got." :P
<ScottK> Lesson learned for next time is get 4.2 -> 4.3 done before the 4.3 beta so we've got the kinks out before the beta hits and people care.
<apachelogger> ScottK: only hunger really cares about it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I am in awe at your vast repository of Star Trek-like wisdom
<apachelogger> but, think about it... that could have been a lot worse with the hardy vs. intrepid packaging
<apachelogger> backporting is really just adding a changelog entry nowadays
<apachelogger> in fact, we could streamline that process
<JontheEchidna> It's packaging 4.1.4 and 4.2b2 at the same time that worries me
<apachelogger> NCommander: I just took a look at the changes JontheEchidna and I did to the packaging you sent... you didn't add new files to any .install, didn't notice that 3 new games were added and sent one that FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: he expected it to FTBFS on missing files
<apachelogger> why did he send then?
<JontheEchidna> because it didn't FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> Apparently other packages will FTBFS in the event of missing files
<NCommander> apachelogger, I was told kde4.mk --list-missing, there was no output
<JontheEchidna> make -f debian/rules list-missing
<apachelogger> pbuilder hooks
<NCommander> Nice to know that's documented
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the FTBFS was due to universe vs. main
<NCommander> Am I the only one in the world who actually uses --fail-missing in his rules files?
<apachelogger> hm, that is worth a thought, it would still only go into the hooks
<apachelogger> there are wrong missings
<NCommander> Personally, I think its absolutely insane to not have at least list-missing on as always a default
<apachelogger> it's timewaste on the buildds
<NCommander> And more of a time waste if you forget to do it, upload a package, and then watch it FTBFS
<NCommander> There have been more than a few bug reports like that over the years
<apachelogger> that is the reason I created hooks :P
<NCommander> I don't use pbuilder hooks because it is less like an actual build environment
<NCommander> That being said
<NCommander> Had I known kde4.mk didn't have list-missing
<NCommander> I would have checked it manually :-P
<NCommander> So I accept full fault on that
 * apachelogger doesn't care if NCommander accepts fault as long as he doesn't do it (again) :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: anywho, perfect documentation of changes I gotta say
<NCommander> Wait, what?
 * NCommander is currently so caffiene depleted ATM ...
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: of the changes you made, all were documented perfectly
<apachelogger> that it is
<NCommander> Oh good
<apachelogger> now what did I want to ask
<NCommander> what?
 * NCommander is currently experiencing a broken English parser and requires things extremely clear
<ScottK> Did we get the patch for kde4bindings?
<NCommander> No, not yet
<NCommander> I'm still testing building everything
<ScottK> With --list-missing?
<NCommander> It will likely take another day for everything to build on ARM
<apachelogger> stupid bindings
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This would probably be a good time then for you to throw anything useful from the latest Debian upload at bar.
<apachelogger> maybe we should debundle python from bindings
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I haven't gotten to it yet
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wouldn't help right now since that's where are immediate problem is.
 * JontheEchidna projects his anger onto kde4bindings
<apachelogger> ScottK: not right now, but in general he new build chain is going to cause problems
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> bindings is causing a lot of work to update
<NCommander> Because I need build everything on ARM
<apachelogger> and since workspace depends on pykde we need to have bindings ready before we can do anything
<ScottK> NCommander: Care to look at the latest Debian revision for useful additional bits while you are waiting?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think this should be at least discussed upstream first.
<apachelogger> ScottK: agreed
<apachelogger> does anyone know where the pthread patch in kdemultimedia come from?
<apachelogger> ...because we were talking about changelog keeping
 * JontheEchidna out for a bit
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna did add that patch :P
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> are there any packages of kde 4 beta 1 for kubuntu?
<chris062689> I don't think so, usually they putthemon the homepage.
<hunger> siekacz: There are some currently building for jaunty.
<hunger> siekacz: I'd recommend against upgrading to jaunty at this time though.
<chris062689> You could always run in a VB
<siekacz> i know
<chris062689> * VM
<siekacz> but compilling will kill my CPU
<hunger> chris062689: VMs are for wimps:-)
<chris062689> im not going to install Jaunty with 4.2 in a production environment! :D
<ScottK> They are also being uploaded to a PPA for Intrepid.
<chris062689> Are you Krazy?
<ScottK> chris062689: Good plan.
<chris062689> I would love just to help with the Kubuntu project..
<chris062689> But I don't know HOW :(
<hunger> chris062689: My box is running jaunty already. I get bored too easy on stable distributions.
<hunger> chris062689: Run the unstable release and nag people about bugs:-)
<chris062689> Well, i want to be more on the developing / packaging side
<chris062689> I want to help push updates through and the such
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> perfect :)
<chris062689> I guess launchpad is the way to go right now though......
<apachelogger> chris062689++
<chris062689> huh?
<apachelogger> chris062689: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu
<apachelogger> chris062689: did you ever do packaging?
<chris062689> no
<chris062689> But i want someoen to show me the ropes, so I can
<apachelogger> smarter: ping
<jpds> bisou?
<siekacz> oh, i hope you won't get bored after a few weeks :)
<smarter> pong apachelogger
<apachelogger> jpds: kiss
<apachelogger> chris062689: meet smarter
<apachelogger> smarter: meet chris062689
<smarter> hi
<chris062689> Hmm?
<chris062689> Hello..
<smarter> what's the matter?
<apachelogger> chris062689: smarter is one of the universe maintainers and will now become your helping hand
<chris062689> ah, sweet.
<smarter> hmm? :p
<apachelogger> smarter: chris062689 wants to become a leet packager
<chris062689> Would you mind another form of communication?  Since I'm in class right now, and may have to log off (like AIM or MSN)
<chris062689> I guess IRC is fine though......
<smarter> well, I don't really have time to teach you a lot of thing, but can point you to good tutorial
<chris062689> ok
<smarter> tutorials even
<chris062689> basicly how it goes it
<chris062689> I use the source to create a deb
<chris062689> then submit it to the "Masters"
<chris062689> and then... it goes into the repo?
<smarter> basically, yes
<hunger> AIM, MSN are proprietary... you might consider using a free version like jabber.
<apachelogger> well, in a way ;-)
<hunger> s/version/protocol/.
<chris062689> which does it go in?  unsupported?  Community?
<smarter> what we call universe
<chris062689> ok
<chris062689> I want to build a few emulators for use
<smarter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete is rather good on the "I use the source to create a deb" part
<chris062689> Ubuntu repos are really not that great for emulation
<apachelogger> ScottK: I should have kbzr and our packaging branches ready by tomorrow (hopefully)
<chris062689> The first packages I want to build are for PCSX2, Playstation, etc
 * apachelogger heads home
<chris062689> I guess I can experiment
<smarter> if you want the package to go in Ubuntu, make sure the app is open source
<smarter> 2nd part is explained by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<jpds> apachelogger: Oh, ja, richtig.
<smarter> hey jpds
<jpds> salut smarter
<hunger> chris062689: There are always people here that will be happy to answer specific questions.
<chris062689> okie dokie
<chris062689> I'll probably try to hang out here more often. :D
<chris062689> I think PCSX2 is a GTK based app though
<chris062689> Do GTK apps still look ugly in QT / KDE?
<hunger> chris062689: Sure. GTK is ugly:-)
<chris062689> the problem with using GTK apps in QT is the file browser and such, it's so.. not native!
<smarter> in theory, they're supposed to get somewhat integrated with the gtk-qt-engine
<hunger> chris062689: You can ask to have the Qt themes applied to GTK apps though in the config center.
<smarter> chris062689: there's a workaround for that
<chris062689> config center, in....
<smarter> it's called KGTK and gives a nice kde dialog to your gtk app
<smarter> but it's a hack
<chris062689> oh, hacks are bad :(
<ScottK> Sure, but sometimes better than the alternative.
<chris062689> but heck we'll worry about that later, heh
<chris062689> What I don't understand is..
<chris062689> PCSX2 is built as a GTK app
<smarter> BTW, anyone knows why gtk-qt-engine won't work on a freshly installed Kubuntu 8.10?
<chris062689> How do you... seperate it into PCSX2-core and PCSX2-Qt and stuff like that, I assume it would be up to the programmer's of PCSX.
<ScottK> smarter: By design it doesn't pull in any Gnome stuff, just works if the packages are there.  Maybe you need to install stuff.
<chris062689> From what I can tell,  KDE 4.2 is really stable
<chris062689> When I tried using the Live CD, only a few apps crashed, but a lot more features :)
<chris062689> Is KDE 4.2 going to backported to 8.10?
<chris062689> since it's going to release in Jan.
<smarter> ScottK: well, gtk-qt-engine is already installed, GTK2_RC_FILES env variable is set but neither firefox nor thunderbird use the qt engine, so I don't really know what "stuff" I could install
<smarter> chris062689: yup
<JontheEchidna> The plan is to put it in intrepid-backports once it's released
<chris062689> ok.
<ScottK> Dunno then.
<chris062689> I can just IMAGNIE how long that takes to compile :P
<siekacz> oh yes, especially on my Celeron D 341
<chris062689> dang
<chris062689> I have a E7200 @ 3.7
<chris062689> I'm fine with a DualCore, I don't feel I need the power of a Quad.
<JontheEchidna> Celeron @ 2.5 GHZ
<JontheEchidna> 5 years oldish
<siekacz> my PC is 3 years OLD
<chris062689> heh
<chris062689> I just built mine a few months  back
<chris062689> I love it :)
<chris062689> Plus I was suprised everything works OOTB in Linux, so that's a plus.
<siekacz> these number in your nick are your birthdate?
<chris062689> Ubuntu was slow on my old HP (256MB , 3Gh Celeron)
<chris062689> yeah
<chris062689> I should probably think of a new nick, heh
<siekacz> Now i have 512 MB ram, but i had 2 GB and someone put 2x256 DDR to DDR2 slots, and... :)
<jjesse> is that your birthday?
<jjesse> 06 - 26 - 89
<siekacz> my birthday: 05 - 01 - 92 :)
<chris062689> yeah jjesse
<siekacz> chris062689, are you from USA, Canada, or something like this?
<chris062689> USA
<chris062689> FL
<siekacz> nice, and I'm from Poland :)
<chris062689> lol
<chris062689> yeah I mean heck, I have a ton of free time, and want to help Kubuntu become on-par with Ubuntu in terms of support / features / stabibility.
<chris062689> So I figure I'll loan my time /energy whenever I can
<chris062689> I also want to dribble in KDE 4 C++ programming
<siekacz> as you know, you need to be a proffesional C++ programmer :)
<chris062689> Hmm?
<chris062689> Well, yeah.. Which I'm not, meh, but still I figure I can make little plasmoids or something
<siekacz> to write plasmoids better is Ruby, Python :)
<jpds> siekacz: It's just like anything else; determination and hard work.
<chris062689> oh, it's not good to write em in C++/
<chris062689> You'd recomend python or ruby?
<JontheEchidna> I would recommend python or ruby
<chris062689> i have a few python books laying around.........
<stdin> if you know C++, python is easy to learn
<siekacz> i started to write scripts in Python it's quite easy
<chris062689> I don't know C++ *sighs*
<stdin> python is what happens when you marry a shell and a programming language
<siekacz> one of main python's advantages is that you don't need to compile any more :)
<chris062689> I know ABOUT python, but not much about the actual programming
<jpds> chris062689: http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html
<chris062689> ive done programming in DM, and PHP, so I have a pretty good foundation
<chris062689> (also HTML, CSS, etc)
<jpds> chris062689: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html
<siekacz> better to write plsmoids is python :)
<stdin> I learnt it from reading the guides http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<jpds> chris062689: Still, there's tons of information out on the web about programming.
<siekacz> is it possible to write plasmoids in C++?
<smarter> of course
<chris062689> I think so.
<stdin> seeing as plasma is written in C++, i'd hope so :p
<smarter> KDE is C++ before everything else
<chris062689> yeah
<JontheEchidna> but if your C is buggy it can bring down plasma, so it's preferrable to write it in a scripting language
<siekacz> oh, plasma is better than i thought :)
<stdin> I don't know C, I know C++ :)
<JontheEchidna> s/C/C++
<chris062689> I know PHP, CSS, HTML.....
<chris062689> Nothing to be used in KDE lol
<jpds> And if you can get books, I suggest: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/020170353X/ for C++.
<chris062689> I already have a book
<chris062689> and two python books
<siekacz> C++ is a low-level programming language so it can crash plasma :)
<ScottK> For 'scripting languages' we tend to prefer Python.
<chris062689> heh
<chris062689> So C++ for low, Python for script
<chris062689> Gotcha
 * smarter read C++ Primer, pretty good
 * ScottK heads out for a while to take the wife's dog to the vet.
<jpds> ScottK: Unless you go by the name of aplg.
<smarter> :P
<ScottK> jpds: Yes, well there is that.
<stdin> some thinks are easier done in python than C++, and some things are easier done in C++ than python
<ScottK> Number one on the list of conversations I don't want to have with my wife:
<chris062689> * Honey, why is there chocolate in the bath tub?
<siekacz> buggy python script will just not work
<ScottK> "Sorry your dog died while you were out of town.  I was too busy working to take him to the vet."
<ScottK> See you later.
<chris062689> hope it feels better
<chris062689> or.. doesn't die..... meh
<smarter> siekacz: you know, python script can have runtime failures too
<siekacz> but it is harder to crash whole plasma in python
<smarter> and some of these failures could be catched by a C/C++ compiler if the code was C/C++
<chris062689> The ONLY reason I use GNOME at home is because it's more stable at this point, when 4.2 comes out, I'll switch full KDE4
<smarter> siekacz: no idea, but I don't think there really is a difference
<stdin> siekacz: not necessarily, as it's python bindings so it uses C++ to interface with plasma
<chris062689> so it's translating python code in C++ "esentially"
<chris062689> *essentially
<chris062689> well, binding it to C++ calls
<stdin> it uses a lot of pointers behind the scenes
<stdin> and, as we all know, pointers are evil
<siekacz> python is just easier than C++
<chris062689> true that
<stdin> not always
<stdin> I'm working on something which is just too difficult in python, so I'm writing it in C++
<chris062689> well, most things are good for Python
<siekacz> stdin, low-level programming, right?
<chris062689> But if you need to make a HUGE app, you need C++
<stdin> siekacz: no, a GUI installer
<siekacz> i thought about linux, not windows
<stdin> who's using windows?
<chris062689> No one
<chris062689> Windows is evil, dang
<siekacz> I use sometimes vista on my poor PC and at school
<jjesse> stdin: i'm runing vista right now
<chris062689> I usedto
<stdin> jjesse: say 3 Hail Mary's and all will be forgiven
<chris062689> But with the recent WINE updates, I an run all of my games, except L4d
<chris062689> plus Vista's pritner / scanner support FAILS
<jjesse> stdin: lol it runs great for work, no prolbems at all
<chris062689> I just wish KDE had a more centralized place for options
<siekacz> stdin, maybe not Hail Mary's but Hail Torvalds :)
<stdin> took me 4 hours one time to get a network printer working in vista once
<chris062689> Why have a Destop options on the Desktop, and have a seperate one in the CP?
<stdin> took 5 mins for the same printer on Kubuntu
<chris062689> hah
<stdin> and that's without having a linux driver for it either
<stdin> using PostScript
<siekacz> meh, i just plug it in and it works :) only a few seconds
<chris062689> I just plug and play ^_^
<stdin> siekacz: "network printer", no plugs :)
<chris062689> well, plug and print
<siekacz> samba works great on Linux so no problems at all :)
<stdin> I was using samba
<stdin> my server runs Kubuntu, and it hosted the samba printer
<chris062689> Kubuntu........ on a server? o_0
<chris062689> Gots to go, I'll get back on the IRC when I get home, peace.
<siekacz> i'm using it right now, but my PC is currentli the only PC in my house :)
<stdin> it was my desktop, but now it's just a server
<stdin> too 5 mins to setup my laptop to print to it, 4 hours for windows. all driver issues
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: like to show the report?
<siekacz> in poland, life of linux-fan is much harder, my country is one of MS-Lands :)
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: bug 272399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272399 in kdebase "File watcher causes Plasma crash on mouseover" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272399
<Tm_T> thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<siekacz> oh no :)
<Caemyr> dont worry, just lurking
<siekacz> http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9121938 - nice :)
<siekacz> Windows share on the market is under 90 %
<chris062689> Ello
<siekacz> wb :)
<chris062689> heh
<chris062689> I'm so tempted to throw KDE 4.2 on here...
<chris062689> But it's not stable enough!!!!!!! x_x
<siekacz> it is Beta, right?
<chris062689> Yeah
<chris062689> It's a Beta1
<chris062689> When I tried it though, a few applications were still crashing
<siekacz> wait for RC
<chris062689> I know :P
<chris062689> I'm going to start researching package mangement.
<chris062689> The ONLY thing I might run into trouble with...
<chris062689> is PCSX2 puts everthing all in one folder
<chris062689> like..
<chris062689> So.. it wouldn't allow for user-based configuration files...
<chris062689> It would all be put in /usr/local/pcsx2, right?
<siekacz> yes
<chris062689> Would the program need to be ran as root then?
<siekacz> no
<siekacz> not to run
<chris062689> because it's in it's own directory, right?
<siekacz> but to change files
<chris062689> Yeah...
<chris062689> That would be a problem.
<chris062689> Since then they wouldn't be able to write their savefiles...
<siekacz> where savefiles are saved?
<chris062689> Well, the default for pcsx2 is /pcsx2/memcards
<chris062689> They pretty much ignore Linux in the respect of storing files in the user's directory
<siekacz> so set premissions for this folder as writable for everybody :)
<chris062689> everything PCSX2 needs is inside it's pcsx2 folder
<chris062689> You can do that with a deb?
<gnomefreak> did we drop yaukake from 9.04?
<siekacz> i think yes
<siekacz> deb is an archive file like zip or rar, so it is possible, but i don't know how
<chris062689> Curse PCSX2 and it's non user directory configuration saving ways!
<siekacz> wait, is it written for Linux?
<chris062689> well, yes..
<chris062689> As a side-thought
<chris062689> They mainly focus on Windows-based development
<siekacz> interesting...
<chris062689> but it works under Linux.
<siekacz> only way is to correct sources, what's not easy
<chris062689> ungh
<chris062689> So I'd have to make it compatable and have it stored in the user's directory
<siekacz> i don't know this program, but maybe it has a configuration file where to store users files
<chris062689> It does
<chris062689> you can change the directory yourself
<chris062689> But.. that's not exactly out of the box friendly
<siekacz> so set a home folder to sotore users files, but how?
<chris062689> I don't know how.. :D
<chris062689> Meh
<chris062689> I don't think I can do it today anyway
<nixternal> jpds: hey, you want to share a cab ride on sunday? I get in about 30 minutes after you do
<siekacz> KDE 4.2 got a Feature freeze so no more features since 4.3 :]
<chris062689> I hear they've been closing a LOT of bugs lately
<chris062689> Perhaps smarter could help...
<siekacz> maybe
<chris062689> Smarter, if a program I'm trying to compile (PCSX2) puts all of their files in /pcsx2/ folder, the program in question won't work without root privilages, right?
<chris062689> (It stores the configuration files within /pcsx2/)
<smarter> yes?
<smarter> chris062689: how are you sure it doesn't create a hidden config dir in the user directory?
<siekacz> chnging configuration file is the only way
<smarter> but /pcsx2/ is obviously wrong, it should be /usr/share/pcxs2 or /etc/pcsx2 or something else
<chris062689> because, it puts it within the pcsx2 directory
<chris062689> well yeah
<chris062689> When I compiled it, I put the bin in my home directory under /home/chris/pcsx2
<chris062689> it put all of my files in there, it didn't create a user directory folder
<smarter> are you sure there's no ~/.pcsx2 ?
<chris062689> positive
<chris062689> well, I'll triple check
<chris062689> Give me a few minutes to compile it
<smarter> anyway, package it and we'll see afterwards
<chris062689> Right, after I figure out how to package things :D
<chris062689> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631979
<chris062689> They say there using a shell script for launching the program
<chris062689> If that does what I think it does, it sets the approperate folders for configuration files, right?
<chris062689> cd bin;
<chris062689> echo \#\!'/bin/bash' > play.sh;echo 'cd ~/pcsx2/bin'>>play.sh;\
<chris062689> echo 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH="./" ./pcsx2' >> play.sh;
<chris062689> chmod +x play.sh
<smarter> chris062689: no
<smarter> it justs add the currenty dir to the library path, since by default it only checks /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<chris062689> ah
<siekacz> chris062689, how fast is your internet link?
<chris062689> fairly
<chris062689> I have Cable
<chris062689> *sighs* PCSX2 keeps on crashing
<chris062689> http://pastebin.com/m7f141a4d
<siekacz> moonlight beta 1 is out :)
<hunger> What is holding up kdegames, kdeedu, kdenetwork in jaunty? Just general time constraints or serious issues?
<JontheEchidna> perhaps the build servers are clogged from all of KDE being uploaded at once :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger forgot to review kdenetwork, so it hasn't been uploaded yet <.<
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Nope, nothing in the queue for jaunty anymore.
<JontheEchidna> mm
 * JontheEchidna would ask apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> most likely they were overlooked
<hunger> kdegames was build over 3h ago. Dunno whether it was a success or not though.
<smarter> look on launchpad
<hunger> smarter: That is where I got that info from.
<hunger> It is not in the archives yet though:-(
<hunger> smarter: Kdegraphics 4.1.80 for jaunty: finished 3h ago, taking 30min.
<hunger> Not in the repo yet though:-(
<smarter> then wait
<hunger> kdemultimedia was finished 2h ago, but is already in the repo:-(
<JontheEchidna> hunger: published doesn't mean built
<hunger> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> it says it was published 3 hours ago
<JontheEchidna> oh, but it built
<JontheEchidna> your mirror probably hasn't picked it up yet
<hunger> My mirror is archive.ubuntu.com and usually pretty fast to get updates.
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> it'll get there eventually
<hunger> It does have stuff that was finished later according to LP:-(
<mhb> hello, hope you are doing well
<mhb> a question: it seems my membership in kubuntu members is about to expire, which is probbly okay I guess, but do I lose the @ubuntu.com address mapping with it as well? That would be a bit unfortunate for me as several people would lose contact with me that way
<mhb> I'm still participating in our LoCo community, although with not as much enthusiasm as in the beginning, but still.
<jjesse> mhb are you a ubuntu member as well?
<jjesse> if yes then you won't lose the u buntu.com email address
<mhb> jjesse: well, indirectly
<mhb> via kubuntu members, which I'm about to expire from
<mhb> what do you do in those situations? do you have a re-approval meeting?
<mhb> I haven't seen one of those back in "my" day
<mhb> hmm, I guess you haven't read that, have you?
<ryanakca> mhb: not sure... I asked a few weeks ago if one would have to reapply for membership once it expired and Riddell said nay, but... not sure how you'd get it renewed / re-approved... probably have to poke someone on the KCC...
<mhb> hrm, I hate when you lose an email address...
<mhb> it's a bit like moving to another place, except there's no need for that on the Internet :o)
<jjesse> is there somehting you can do in luanchpad to renew it?
<mhb> nope, just leave
<ryanakca> mhb: Membership lasts for two years, and is renewable. If you don't renew your status as a member you will join the "inactive members" list. Membership can be reactivated at any time after it has lapsed, on request and with the confirmation of the Community Council.
<ryanakca> It only says what to do if you don't renew it before it lapses...
<ryanakca> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> thanks, but I'm still clueless :o)
 * ryanakca shrugs
<ryanakca> mhb: if you find out, lemme know, mine expires in a month...
<mhb> I will
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<mhb> if anyone knows how to renew that membership, let me know. Thanks!
<Arby> anybod got any idea how to debug an application that sometimes fails to save and sometimes works fine.
<Arby> in relation to bug 302360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302360 in kdepim "kjots: autosave does not always work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302360
<siekacz> anyone uses G1?
<ScottK-laptop> mhb: Welcome back.
<ScottK-laptop> mhb: If it's like other teams there's a link in the warning message and you go there and there's a thing to click on to renew.
 * seele waves
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-04
<Riddell> hi seele
<Riddell> I have no idea what time it is
<seele> 22:03 for you I imagine
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it's not, it's all bright sunshine around here
<seele> oh.. whoops, wrong way
<seele> 16:03 lol
<Riddell> ok, watch set, hoping that's right
<Riddell> seele: hmm, what day is it?
<seele> Riddell: Wednesday Dec 3 2008
<Riddell> sorted, thanks
<seele> glad to know your head is on properly
<Riddell> I'm in a foreign continent and my servers are down, I'm quite out of place
<Riddell> fortunatly this university doesn't seem to mind people wandering in and using their computers, I wonder if they'll let me sleep here tonight
<seele> of course it only goes down when youre off in a foreign land
<Riddell> always the way
<seele> sleep in a computer lab?  i dont see why not
<seele> everyone should sleep in a computer lab at least once
<Riddell> it'll take me back to my uni days
 * seele has more uni days coming up
<seele> i wonder if it will bring back memories or just make me feel old
<Riddell> you'll soon be boozing until the early hours before finnishing assignments in one night
<seele> i wasn't boozing every night at uni!
<Riddell> you started boozing in the daytime?!
<seele> because i was studying at night!
<seele> ok, so i wasnt studying
<Riddell> doing KDE stuff?
<seele> no.. this is pre-kde
<Riddell> back in the dark days...
<seele> actually.. i might have even been using gnome at the time, hah
<Riddell> eek!
<seele> pre kde 2.0, come on and give me a break
<seele> i was probably in a terminal most of the time if i wasnt in the lab for photoshop or burning illegal mp3s on 1x burners
<Riddell> what a rebel
<seele> back then it was so new it wasn't illegal
<Riddell> I'm sure you changed to oggs as soon as you knew you were infringing on the MP3 patent licence
<seele> haha
<seele> this was before the lab had a combination lock and a no-eating policy
<seele> i knew better than to balance an open box of pizza on a computer case -- that's just asking for trouble
 * seele reminisces
<seele> even after the combination lock, it wasn't a problem
<seele> hmm
 * seele stops before she starts talking about the trouble she caused while in uni
<Riddell> why oh why does this country not use standard mobile phones
<seele> it's strange your phone wont work here.  youre probably the first european i know to have that problem
<seele> you should be able to piggyback on someone's gsm network
<Riddell> I specifically borrored this overly-fancy phone so it should work here
<seele> and it doesn't?
<Riddell> nope
<seele> hah
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: how many ways does it flip open?
<Riddell> none, though it swivels round
<Riddell> I wonder if it's worth buying a phone while I'm here
<seele> does it have a qwerty keyboard for fancy sms?
<Riddell> no
<JontheEchidna> swivel-y || flips open in 2 or more ways = fancy
<Riddell> it's slow and not very usable
<seele> there are probably some cheap pay-as-you-go phones, although it probably isn't worth it.  most people's phones should work
<seele> unless you go wandering off by yourself, but if you find yourself in a ditch, a ringing phone wont save you
<Riddell> I do plan some wandering week after next
<Hobbsee> Riddell: people might have spare handsets, which you can use your sim in
<Hobbsee> is there an old gsm network over there?
<Riddell> no, just one that uses different frequencies from the rest of the world
<seele> 60s and sunny for the next 10 days, how nice
<seele> i wont miss the 30s and 40s with icy rain that DC will have
<Riddell> I hear they even still use the primitive Farenheight temperature scale :)
<seele> Hobbsee: you need a multi-ban phone for it to work over here
<Hobbsee> seele: which bands?
<Hobbsee> i knew the 3g network was different to the rest of the world
<seele> uhm.. i'd have to look up my phone specs to answer that one
<seele> Riddell: one time i gave an int'l friend my temp in C and he thought i was talking in F
<seele> besides.. when in Rome :P
<seele> Hobbsee: US is 850 and 1900 MHz and International is 900 and 1800 MHz
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: POkE!!
<nixternal> seele: I won't miss our foot of snow either :)
 * DaSkreech pokes nixternal as well
<nixternal> no poking...I am getting ready to eat!
 * Hobbsee steals nixternal's food, and runs away to the land of gnome.
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> nixternal->eat();
<seele> nixternal: you definitely have worse weather than me :)
<DaSkreech> Isn't nixternal in the land of footsie ?
<seele> nixternal: i have to bring a large suitcase just so i can pack my wool coat for traveling in DC
<seele> DaSkreech: ?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, but i'm further in it, presumably :P
<DaSkreech> seele: He's a Gnome :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You have a passport he just has a visitors permit :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: are you coming to Camp?
<DaSkreech> You too apachelogger
 * DaSkreech isn't inviting Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> too far to swim
<Hobbsee> :P
 * Hobbsee thwaps DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> You wanna come you know it :-P
 * DaSkreech whispers to Hobbsee "Bring nixternal's grub"
<Hobbsee> heh
<JontheEchidna> qt4-x11 takes forever to do a source debuild
<Ramblurr> is anyone having problems using qt4 designer in intrepid?
<nixternal> Ramblurr: what kind of problem?
<Ramblurr> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<Ramblurr> that error ^
<DaSkreech> oooooh Hobbsee What do you think of Gnome 3.0 ?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: so far, i've been avoiding it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it seems they're going to do kde4-like things, but beyond that, i've nt been watching
<JontheEchidna> Ramblurr: do you have anything that might also include it's own set of Qt libs?
<JontheEchidna> *any piece of software installed
<Ramblurr> my kde trunk checkout? but that's installed in a separate dir
<JontheEchidna> it could be that designer is getting confused about which Qt to use
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: What KDE4 like things?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i think they're going to play around with the plasma-equivalent stuff
<Hobbsee> as in, the desktop, the panels, etc.
<Hobbsee> but i've not looked in close detail
<DaSkreech> Hmm I guess I've missed that discussion
<DaSkreech> THey are going to rewrite the desktop?
<DaSkreech> That doesn't seem Gnome like or GTK like
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: didn't there used to be a problem that Qt would sometimes use cached libs of a different version for pure Qt apps?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: KDE will have had 2 years head start by then too :P
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Doesn't matter who came first :)
<Hobbsee> they were looking at playing around with bits of it
<DaSkreech> The important part is Microsoft not saying Look We did this!!
 * Hobbsee didn't watch it very carefully
<DaSkreech>  which they are already doing with Windows 7
<DaSkreech>  it looks almost exactly like KDE4
<JontheEchidna> Actually it looks more like Kicker with transparency turned on
<JontheEchidna> lol
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Where did you glance this?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: I'm talking about the structure of having plasmoids do all the work with layers of plasmoids taht can be amanipulaed
<DaSkreech> manipulated
 * DaSkreech pokes nixternal with the Pointy Stick of Noticeme!!!
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they did totally rip that off
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: er, planet ubuntu a while ago, iirc.
<DaSkreech> bah i don't wanna troll through that :-( Do you remember who said it? I can troll their blog
<JontheEchidna> jono linked to it in one of his blogs
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Did Wade just post an empty blog?
<Ramblurr> JontheEchidna: im not sure how my qt-copy install could be interferring with qtdesigner
<Ramblurr> i've got a separate bashrc i use when i want to use qt-copy/kde trunk
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: vincent?
<Hobbsee> unz or something?
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
 * DaSkreech trolls twice
<DaSkreech> Hmm Gwenview is pretty nice with nepomuk
<DaSkreech> And digikam is pretty nice with marble
<DaSkreech> nooooow
<DaSkreech> If Digikam would get nepomuked....
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for testing KDE 4.1.80 for Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> If I can get one or two more people to install the packages I can copy them over to the release PPA
<JontheEchidna> Just report any dpkg failures if you run into them
<DaSkreech> What's the rub?
 * stdin points JontheEchidna to #kubuntu-testers
<DaSkreech> will it install alongside KDE 4.1.?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: nope
<JontheEchidna> From my testing though that's not much of a problem ;-)
<JontheEchidna> kde 4.2 rocks
<DaSkreech> ummm
<DaSkreech> how long to install?
<DaSkreech> O_o
<DaSkreech> Panels are being proposed to be hard coded in Gnome 3?
 * DaSkreech hops on Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee is hopped on
 * Hobbsee throws DaSkreech in the pool
<DaSkreech> wheeee
<r0uzic> oh hai
<r0uzic> i have problems with upgrade to kde 4.2 beta 1
<r0uzic> the oxygen-icons package
<r0uzic> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<r0uzic>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4
<stdin> poke JontheEchidna
<jussi01> Ive also got an issue with the upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80177/
 * jussi01 pokes JontheEchidna and stdin and NCommander and anyone else interested
<NCommander> jussi01, what does dpkg --configure -a say?
<DaSkreech> What's the problem?
<jussi01> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kdelibs5-dev:
<jussi01>  kdelibs5-dev depends on pkg-kde-tools; however:
<jussi01>   Package pkg-kde-tools is not installed.
<jussi01> dpkg: error processing kdelibs5-dev (--configure):
<jussi01>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jussi01> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jussi01>  kdelibs5-dev
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> that was a little bigger than I thought
<jussi01> looks like apt-get install -f will fix though
<DaSkreech> Ok
<jussi01> not quite
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80178/
<jussi01> DaSkreech: I can force that somehow though?
<jussi01> now, the moment of truth...
<DaSkreech> jussi01:  Sorry you got it?
<jussi01> DaSkreech: yeah, just did: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<jussi01> ok, gonna log out now and try it out
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Don't forget Ctrl+E
<jussi01_> DaSkreech: NCommander its borked. doesnt log in
<jussi01_> just returns to the login screen
<NCommander> what?
<NCommander> I dunno what's wrong specifically
<DaSkreech> jussi01_: What does a terminal login say?
<jussi01_> I got a feeling its cause a few packages were held back for some reason
<DaSkreech> jussi01_: LOL :-)
<DaSkreech> jussi01_: try instaling them
<jussi01_> DaSkreech: hehe, why are they held back at a dist upgrade?
 * jussi01_ asks forgiveness for stupidity, as he is on morphine atm
<jussi01_> :D
<DaSkreech> I don't know I had gwenview be held back I did a normal install of it and it installed it fine and went on to greatness
<jussi01_> DaSkreech: ok, Ill play around and see
<glade88> if I have nightly, is it equiv to having the beta?
<DaSkreech> No
<glade88> DaSkreech: and, will I lose 4.1.3 after upgrading to 4.2 beta 1  ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
 * glade88 takes the chance.. upgrades to 4.2 beta 1
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<jussi01> DaSkreech: it took a bit, but sorted and running now, though I still get some bluetooth crash
<DaSkreech> ok
<jussi01> THIS IS LOVELY :D
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Open Kmail
<jussi01> why?
<DaSkreech> Cause it's pretty :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should ook at Gwenview
<aftertaf> hi guys . . .
<aftertaf> really well done once again with 4.2.... serious... it's getting more and more people going to it, and all are so impressed :)
<aftertaf> just one (silly) question....  which is latest version, neon, or kubuntu-experimental, for 4.2 beta?
<aftertaf> i imagine its neon, at its nightly cvs commits......... and its also installed separatelt to 4.1...
<hunger> What is up with kdegames etc.? That was build successfully yesterday (according to LP), but is still not in the archives.
<hunger> kdepim was build much later and is.
 * hunger can not report bugs in LP at this time since he can not access kwallet since KDE 4.2 is broken:-(
<hunger> kjots tries to overwrite a icon also in kmail, kmouth tries to overwrite a icon also in kde-icons-mono.
<hunger> And kde 4.2 does not start up properly at all:-( kdeinit seems to crash.
 * hunger even deleted .kde*, did not help.
<jussi01> hunger: i HAVE IT WORKING AFTER SIMILAR ISSUES
<jussi01> oh crap
<jussi01> stupid caps
<Tm_T> jussi01: =)
<jussi01> hunger: I just force-all 'ed those packages
<hunger> jussi01: Does kde start for you?
<hunger> Do you have all the new packages? Or is kdegames etc. stlill old?
<jussi01> hunger: I had to also install kubuntu-desktop again to get it to start
<jussi01> and manually install all the packages it held back
<jussi01> hunger: but yeah, it starts and runs nicely
<hunger> Hmmm... where is the current kate?
<Tm_T> hunger: kdesdk
<hunger> kdesdk is still at version 4.1.2:-(
<hunger> It was build yesterday, but I still can't see it on archive.ubuntu.com:-(
<NCommander> hey lool
<Tm_T> 1213.05 < piquadrat> Hi. Kopete in kubuntu's KDE 4.2 Beta1 builds has the same dependancy problem as in kde-neon: it depends on libmsn, which is not packaged by ubuntu. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/project-neon/+bug/301333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301333 in project-neon "Kopete 4.2 needs libmsn" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jpetso> "If you come across any issue which may be packaging related, it is recommended that you join the Kubuntu IRC channel and query those in the channel for assistance."
<jpetso> since i have no need for assistance, i thought i just come here
<jpetso> quote:
<jpetso> Unpacking pkg-kde-tools (from .../pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb) ...
<jpetso> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jpetso>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles', which is also in package kdesdk-scripts
<jpetso> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jpetso>  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<jpetso> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jpetso> when upgrading to 4.2
<hunger> jpetso: Please use a pastebin for such lengthy cut and paste things.
<jpetso> k
<jpetso> kdesdk-scripts is shown to be auto-removable, it just wasn't removed because the package didn't indicate a conflict
<jpds> nixternal: Sure, I'm on the same flight as ivoks; we'll see you there.
<jpds> nixternal: We have to pass through the US migration stuff, so the 30 minutes shouldn't be a problem.
<NCommander> hey nixternal
<Tm_T> hmm, no Ubuntu, I notice -> http://www.ocert.org/team_and_members.html
<rgreening> Sime: ping
 * JontheEchidna good mornings rgreening
<jjesse_> monring
<jjesse_> rgreening did you see that greg-g will be joining us on our supershuttle
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Morning!
<hunger> Any ideas where the kde 4.2 debs went to? They are not yet on archive.ubuntu.com, even though they were build successfully yesterday.
 * JontheEchidna shurgs
<jjesse> aren't they on the ppa?
<hunger> Some showed up, others did not.
<JontheEchidna> lol, shurgs
<hunger> jjesse: There are some for jaunty.
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> ignore me i don't know what i'm talking about :)
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Any idea who I can ask where those debs went?
<jjesse> updating intrepid kde
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> what arch?
<jjesse> me?  i386
<JontheEchidna> was directed at hunger
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
 * jjesse hides in the corner and shuts up
<hunger> JontheEchidna: x86.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I really don't know why you aren't seeing updates
<hunger> JontheEchidna: LP said it was build successfully.
<hunger> I do see kdepim, kdeutils and some more (even kdenetwork which was delayed), but not kdegames, kdegraphics, etc.
<JontheEchidna> are you sure they are not being held back?
<JontheEchidna> kdegames and kdegraphics both install new packages this time around
<JontheEchidna> (new games, lib transition for graphics)
<hunger> JontheEchidna: I search kdegames in aptitude
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hunger> JontheEchidna: pressing "v" gives me 4:4.1.3-1ubuntu1 as only available version.
<rgreening> jjesse: yeah. np
<rgreening> morning JontheEchidna
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you know how to use KProcess in pyKDE4?
<hunger> apt-get -u dist-upgrade says nothing to upgrade.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can't seem to make it work
 * JontheEchidna has never used kprocess
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I am trying to run a system command from within the python program, and was going to use KProcess...
<hunger> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegames/ does not have any 4.1.80 debs either (afaics).
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: take a look at gdebi-kde, it re-launches itself if it's not root
<hunger> If they have new stuff, maybe they got blocked by the archive admins?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know
 * hunger asked in ubuntu-devel.
<stdin> !new
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new
<stdin> !newqueue
<ubottu> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Does os.system() not do what you need?
<stdin> or popen if you need output
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop, stdin: I think I may need to go that route. I was thinking on KProcess as it seemed the correct way to go, but now it just seems overkill.
<stdin> python has some nice built-in functionality for it. including the commands module
<rgreening> stdin: basically, I need to run 'kdesudo commandstring' and read the results back (the output is text and to stdout I believe)
<stdin> import commands; output = commands.getoutput("kdesudo command")
<stdin> or use commands.getstatusoutput(...) to get a tuple of (return_value, output)
<jjesse> ok just updated to the kde packages for intrpied in experimental and i have a read x in the taskbar "Unable to load widget: quickaccess
<rgreening> omg stdin, that's exactly what I need
<stdin> I tend to use built-in tools if I can, then start looking to 3rd party tools
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Good one.  That's the one I was thinking of and couldn't remember.
<NCommander> hey ScottK
<ScottK-laptop> Heya NCommander.
<NCommander> So I built kde4libs on 266MHz/32MB ARM board ..
<NCommander> ;.;
<NCommander> ow
<jjesse> how did that go?
<NCommander> 8 hours with distcc
<ScottK-laptop> That's not so bad.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Now lets see if I can get bindings to build
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone else able to log in to the Ubuntu wiki with Konqueror?
<NCommander> Konqueror has issues with openID AFAIK ...
<ScottK-laptop> It worked before.
<jjesse> can try in just a minute
<stdin> works here
<stdin> took a few seconds to do it, but it worked
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Well I'll fiddle around then and see if I can fix it.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Make you you have the current python-qt4 too.  It'll die without that.
<NCommander> nice :-P
<NCommander> KDE is just pure compile evil, isn't it
<ScottK-laptop> There's a pending change in bzr to bump the version depends.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Not normally.
<cbr> anyone using the 4.1.80 debs?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: We got sort of the perfect storm this time of trying to transition from 4.1 to 4.2 alpha late, so not getting it completed before starting on the beta, a new arch to deal with, and the mono stack transition all at the same time.
<hunger> cbr: I have them installed... can't really call it using yet.
<NCommander> ScottK point taken
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I've done an entire KDE3 release single handed (3.5.10) and in comparison, KDE4 is pure joy to build.
<hunger> cbr: They are not complete yet though. Some are still stuck in the archive.
<NCommander> I've done a Xfce one
 * NCommander sighs, and just thinks of things on his todo list
 * ScottK-laptop is trying to avoid that.
 * JontheEchidna merged konversation once
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about cmake
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help chat'
<nixternal> jpds: +1 630 445 3860 <- my cell number - should I go ahead and reserve us a cab thing?
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about for cmake
<kubotu> for cmake that is
<nixternal> wasabi NCommander
<NCommander> yay, wasba!
<NCommander> *washabi
<cbr> hunger: no blowing up of computer?
<hunger> cbr: No more KDE for me:-(
<hunger> cbr: Computer is fine... as long as you can call running gnome fine...
 * hunger is waiting for *all* the updated debs to get into the archive before trying to switch back to kde.
<hunger> Currently I am seeing a unholy communion of kde 4.1.80, kde 4.1.3 and kde 4.1.2 debs installed:-|
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Also, to add to the perfect storm, Riddell is not available to deal with archive stuff for us quickly, so that made this one harder too.
 * hunger waits for somebody to finally push the rest of kde 4.2 beta debs for jaunty through the new queue:-(
<NCommander> Wow
<NCommander> We have a talent to break things
<Trouble> Thanks very much for 4.2 beta 1 for Intrepid guys!
<Trouble> Much appreciated
<jjesse> agreed it works great on my dell mini :)
<Tm_T> old... (;)
<Trouble> jjesse, I'm getting one next week to whack Kubuntu on - so great
 * Tm_T hugs her trunk <3
<Trouble> pffft ;-)
 * hunger grumbles that he should not have updated to jaunty... I am missing out on all the new stuff now:-|
<mhb> ScottK: thank you so much
<ScottK> mhb: Did that work?
<mhb> ryanakca: you need to click on a link inside the mail that tells you about the expiration ( it baffles me why it's not easily accessible from LP). Thank ScottK for the information.
<mhb> ScottK: it did
<ScottK> mhb: Great.
<ScottK> mhb: I know you got quite a bit frustrated/burnt out on Kubuntu earlier in the year.  I have valued your contribution and hope you'll be back ....
<mhb> great indeed, thanks again!
<mhb> ScottK: I might do something again... but I guess I'll think about something that would be fun for me, in order to avoid frustration.
<ScottK> mhb: Great.  That sounds like a good plan.
<nixternal> mhb: when you figure out that something, that helps to avoid frustration, please teach me :)
<ScottK-laptop> I guess 'making fun of nixternal' wouldn't work so well for you?
<jjesse>  that's what keeps me involved in kubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> Making fun of nixternal?
<jjesse> yup
<nixternal> same here
<ScottK-laptop> Excellent.
<nixternal> mhb: you want a good project to work on, but I am sure it would be frustrating....create an open source mail client that works well with Exchange servers
<jjesse> that would be great
<hunger> nixternal: I though akonadi did already work with exchange? Dunno how well... but that would basically enable all future kde clients.
<mhb> nixternal: well, I can only speak for my own experience, but it seems avoiding bad decisions does me a world of good
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> haha, so true
<nixternal> hunger: ya, it is supposed to get better
<nixternal> actually, Evolution has worked well with the OWA garbage, but not true Exchange/MAPI support
<ScottK> With openchange in the archive, it ought to actually be reasonably doable.
 * ScottK is updating rsibreak to the 0.9 final.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did anyone ever get to kdenlive?
 * hunger would love to see kdevelop in a kde4 version, too.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not yet.  Someone who understands something about ffmpeg needs to update mlt and mlt++ first.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I asked jdong to look into it and he said he would, but he's not in a rush.
 * JontheEchidna works on ktorrent then
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you're feeling adventurous, let me know if you need sponsoring.
 * JontheEchidna remembers he needs to test a patch from Qt-copy that should be included in our packages
<DreadKnight> apachelogger, heya
<DreadKnight> um, i have a problem when trying to upgrade to kde 4.2
<DreadKnight> it seems kde-icons-oxygen package is not 4.2 yet..
<JontheEchidna> DreadKnight: Intrepid or Jaunty?
<DreadKnight> intrepid
<JontheEchidna> it's at 4.2 here
<DreadKnight> hmm seems to be there
<DreadKnight> bah
<DreadKnight> need to fricking remove a package and it keeps bragging about dependencies
<DreadKnight> koffice-data-kde4 causes problems for me
<DreadKnight> has some icons the oxygen package can't overwrite
<cbr> dpkg --force-all -i oxygen.deb
<DreadKnight> dpkg --force-all -i kde-icons-oxygen.deb   but doesn't cuts it even without .deb
<cbr> you are doing it in /var/cache/blah right?
 * hunger is still waiting for somebody to push the jaunty kde 4.2 updates through the new queue.
<DreadKnight> mrr, brb,,,
<NCommander> ScottK, any ideas on what voodoo I need to do to get kde4bindings to build at all?
<ScottK> NCommander: What arch?
<NCommander> amd64
<ScottK> 4.1.80 built amd64.
<NCommander> Not in a recent chroot it seems
<ScottK> NCommander: Built on a buildd 3 days ago.
<NCommander> I'm aware, but I keep getting build failures
<NCommander> I'm doing pbuilder update/pbuilder build
<NCommander> But I think something changed to break something
<ScottK> NCommander: What error?
<NCommander> smoke FTBFS on a syntax error
<ScottK> NCommander: Is it something nepomuk related?
<NCommander> maybe
<NCommander> I didn't save the log, retrying in a pbuilder
<hunger> StevenK said he will do archive stuff soonish.
 * hunger hops.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What was your CDBS flag for making nepomuk not annoy us in bindings?
 * ScottK waits for the CoC warning now (kubuntu-devel).
<vorian> hmm
<apachelogger> ScottK: huh?
<apachelogger> kdeadmin pushed to launchpad
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought some might feel my response to the guy asking about Jaunty packages stuck in bin New was a bit harsh.
<ScottK> I didn't, or I wouldn't have sent it.
 * apachelogger doesn't either
<apachelogger> then again I don't notice harshness mostly ;-)
<apachelogger> kdeartwork pushed to launchpad
<apachelogger> kdebase pushed to launchpad
 * ScottK is glad he got rsibreak done before apachelogger started pushing ...
<apachelogger> oioi
<apachelogger> -workspace, -runtime, edu, games and graphics pushed
<apachelogger> multimedia, pim, plasma-addons, sdk, toys, utils, webdev pushed
<apachelogger> all done
<apachelogger> we haz bzr based development :P
<apachelogger> takes about 2.5 minutes to branch all
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: the nepomuk question was about csharp?
<apachelogger> ahoy NCommander
<NCommander> apachelogger, so I have kdelibs done ...
<NCommander> (fixed so we can fix bindings on ARM)
<apachelogger> NCommander: lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<NCommander> Stop reading my mind
<apachelogger> sorry
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: What was the error on kde4bindings?
<NCommander> ScottK, my base system is dirty, it builds fine in a chroot
 * NCommander wonders if everyone was out when we were discussing that there were different typedefs in QT which causes a complex sequence of events that causes kde4bindings to FTBFS on ARM
<ScottK-laptop> No.  I remember htat.
<ScottK-laptop> htat/that
<apachelogger> kubuntu-bzr or bzr-kubuntu or kubzr or batbzr or apacheloggerswrath or kpony?
<apachelogger> NCommander: Qt
 * apachelogger likes kpony
<NCommander> apachelogger, committing
<NCommander> apachelogger, you got commits
<NCommander> apachelogger, this should work on ARM, but I had some trouble test building it (cmake and distcc do not get along ATM)
<apachelogger> self.note("Don't delete more than one message in KMail")
<NCommander> I know the code compiles
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: 90% sure it's -DNEPOMUK_SHARP_ENABLED=OFF
<apachelogger> NCommander: distcc is an abomination of good applications
<apachelogger> NCommander: icecream > distcc
<NCommander> icecream?
<apachelogger> ~google icecream opensuse
<kubotu> Results for icecream opensuse: 1. Icecream - openSUSE: http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream | 2. Libzypp/Devel/icecream - openSUSE: http://en.opensuse.org/Libzypp/Devel/icecream | 3. Icecream - openSUSE - SWiK: http://swik.net/open-source/del.icio.us+tag%2Fopen-source/Icecream+-+openSUSE/ckkmh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you sure that worked?
<JontheEchidna> no, I am not. cmake was very uninformative
<apachelogger> I doubt it
<apachelogger> 	IF(Nepomuk_FOUND)
<apachelogger> 		SET(NEPOMUK_SHARP_ENABLED "yes")
<apachelogger> 		ADD_SUBDIRECTORY(nepomuk)
<apachelogger> 	ENDIF(Nepomuk_FOUND)
<apachelogger> that is what I call bad dynamics :P
<ScottK-laptop> I'm about 99% sure we need to do whatever Cmake gymnastics are needs to make Nepomuk not found.
<NCommander> Oooh, very interesting
<NCommander> Thanks
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: If you can toss that bit into bzr, once NCommander gets done with armel, I can layer the mono transition changes on top and sponsor it.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Or if you want to ...
<NCommander> I can commit the changes, but no idea what changes need to be done
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure that code portion needs to be patched
<apachelogger> or maybe -DNepomuk_FOUND=FALSE works
<ScottK-laptop> I'll fiddle with it when I have more mental bandwidth available if no one else does
 * apachelogger will take a look at it once he found a name for the bzr wrapper tool
<apachelogger> ...if I find one...
 * NCommander hates smoke :-P
 * NCommander also notes the time of the great reinstallation is upon us
<NCommander> or me
<jjesse> good luck w/ your reinstallation NCommander
<NCommander> yeah
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> can someone please suggest a sensible name for the bzr wrapper? :P
<NCommander> batglue
<NCommander> or barbeer
<NCommander> or batbuntu
<apachelogger> barbeer ha!
<vvinet> zarba!
<apachelogger> zarba?
<vvinet> not very original sorry :(
<apachelogger> sounds like a microsoft product ;-)
<vvinet> bzr 98 ?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=98&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 98 | A patch from Matthias for kwm, kvt, kpanel and kpat
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> matthias!
<apachelogger> the hero of Amarok 1.4 :D
<apachelogger> stdin: nice commit message! it shouldn't be triggered by bzr though ;-)
<apachelogger> stdin++
<apachelogger> NCommander: did upstream agree on your patch? + is it fixed upstream yet?
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, you forgot a number for the patch ;-)
<NCommander> It's kubuntu_*
<NCommander> As for upstream
<NCommander> It's kinda DIA
<NCommander> But the best I got is we should normalize the module to use Qt types
<apachelogger> NCommander: kubuntu_NN_* ... ok, please get upstream to get their solution in for beta2
 * apachelogger hates such big patches
<apachelogger> they don't want to apply to often ;-)
<NCommander> I'll submit it for inclusion upstream as soon as I'm sure that fix is going to work 100% on ARM
<NCommander> (that is to say all KDE modules, or at least a reasonable percentage compile and work)
<vorian> but can you get it to install on my iphone?
<apachelogger> lolz
<jjesse> how bout on my windows moblie phone
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Ruby" by Kaiser Chiefs [Yours Truly, Angry Mob, 2008]
<apachelogger> ...batpull ftw
<vorian> batpull?
<apachelogger> a more sensible implementation of pull-lp-source
<vorian> hrm
<vorian> i do not love bzr
<apachelogger> who does
<vorian> those bzr folks
<vorian> and jcastro
<vorian> :P
 * apachelogger shudders
 * apachelogger only luvs tha ruby ruby ruby
<apachelogger> NCommander: testbuilding
<vorian> apachelogger: i've been lerning ruby!
<vorian> learning even!
<apachelogger> vorian: so you can take over maintainership of the batmagic? ;-)
<vorian> soon
<vorian> very soon
<vorian> apachelogger: the only problem would be ktown access
<vorian> but i can bug a fews of you about that if needed
<apachelogger> I guess we could get easily
<apachelogger>  13 files changed, 959 insertions(+), 260 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> ^ diffstat between current batscripts and my private branch ;-)
<vorian> wowza
<apachelogger> TBH, a lot of the insertations are documentation
<ScottK> apachelogger: Shouldn't it just be a native package anyway?
<apachelogger> ScottK: what should?
<apachelogger>  13 files changed, 959 insertions(+), 260 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> wrong past .... 41.2% is comment
<NCommander> ??
<apachelogger> NCommander: stats about batscripts
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/80452/
<ScottK> apachelogger: batmagic (which I assume is your name for the bat scripts package)
<apachelogger> ScottK: batmagic == batscripts
<apachelogger> but yes, batscripts should be native
<ScottK> So I guess I don't know why ktown access is relevant.
<apachelogger> ScottK: for testing maybe, I don't know either  though ;-)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> out of space -.-
<stdin> apachelogger: it's because it works with bzr and svn repos
<apachelogger> stdin: well, that was a wrong positive then
<rgreening> stdin, ScottK: any suggestions on how I can get the $? of the command that kdesudo runs, rather than $? from the execution of kdesudo?
<Daskreech2> +1 to it?
<stdin> apachelogger: it looks for bzr or svn in regex
<apachelogger> stdin: so why did it spit out kde svn?
<stdin> apachelogger: because that's basically just a keyword that tells the bot to trigger the function
<stdin> rgreening: in a shell or what?
<apachelogger> stdin: either way the behaviour is wrong and needs to be fixed, if someone wants bzr they shall get bzr and not svn ;-)
<rgreening> stdin: I'm using the commands.getstatusoutput(...) where the command is kdesudo 'blah'
<stdin> apachelogger: supybot looks at the message and sees if it has any classes loaded that matches the regex
<rgreening> stdin: The $? returns the exit status of kdesudo, but I need exit status of the command it ran
<rgreening> kdesudo always returns succes on the command I pass it
<stdin> you're stuck then
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> rgreening: kdesudo 'foobar; echo $?'
<rgreening> apachelogger: not a bad idea
<apachelogger> catch stdout in a var and parse the last line
 * rgreening tries
<stdin> "kdesudo 'false ; echo $?'" outputs nothing
<stdin> it doesn't run in a shell it seems
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> &&
<apachelogger> or
<stdin> $ kdesudo 'xterm ; echo $?'
<stdin> xterm:  bad command line option ";"
<apachelogger> now
<stdin> ...
<apachelogger> no
<Daskreech2> stdin: What's the hanging ' for ?
<Daskreech2> oh no it's not hanging
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, you are boned
<apachelogger> policykit shall prevail!
<rgreening> dam
<apachelogger> rgreening: you could access ufw via a wrapper script
<apachelogger> make the wrapper script output echo $?
<rgreening> I suppose I could write a wrapper to call.. hah read my mind
<apachelogger> ^_^
<rgreening> I was typing at same time
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Yeah, I think that's the way to go.
<apachelogger> solution++
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what do you guys think about gypsy for the name of my bzr wrapper script?
<rgreening> apachelogger: I just want to get my program to enable/disable and add/remove a simple rule by the time I get to uds. I'm so close
<apachelogger> apparently vorian associates bazaar with gypsy ;-)
<rgreening> I associate it with Super Dave
<apachelogger> that is even more weird
<apachelogger> rgreening: uds starts mondayish?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> apachelogger: I have the basic gui 80% complete.
<apachelogger> rgreening: if jr didn't came online until then you will have to drag him to an IRC client for me
<apachelogger> that is weird grammar
<rgreening> apachelogger: lol
 * apachelogger won't upload kde-l10n without knowing if debian/cdbs should be replaced 
<apachelogger> which is most likely the case anyway
<NCommander> Why do we need to change the rules?
<apachelogger> NCommander: hm?
<NCommander> why does kde-l10n need rules changed
<apachelogger> NCommander: it might because of the translations stuff
<NCommander> can I help in anyway?
<apachelogger> remember... l10ning is fully automated ;-)
<apachelogger> thanks anyway
<NCommander> damn you and your increasing upload count
<Daskreech2> apachelogger: Are you planning on Kamping with us?
<apachelogger> NCommander: ha! lolz! How do you think jr always ends up at the top of the list?
<apachelogger> faking uploads all over the place
<apachelogger> Daskreech2: kamping?
<Daskreech2> Camp KDE
<NCommander> apachelogger, so how does Merge-O-Matic get uploads :-)
<apachelogger> Daskreech2: that is incredibly far away from austria, isn't it? ;-)
<ScottK> NCommander: MoM code is on LP if you really want the details.
<NCommander> It doesn't upload
<Daskreech2> apachelogger: But it's nice and warm! With coconuts!
<apachelogger> Daskreech2: true, but the farther away the more expensive it gets
<DaskReech> apachelogger: Stay for two weeks then :-D
<DaskReech> Ok cool :)
<apachelogger> DaskReech: I am starting a new employment on 2nd of februrary :(
<apachelogger> otherwise I would actually consider that
 * apachelogger could use some vacation :)
<DaskReech> Good luck with that!
<NCommander> apachelogger, when do you plan to do the next upload of kde4libs?
 * apachelogger pokes NCommander in the eye
<apachelogger> right now
<apachelogger> what a PITA
<NCommander> I love you now :-)
<apachelogger> DaskReech: thanks
<vorian> yikes, ark is slow
<NCommander> I'll update bindings as fast as I can
<apachelogger> NCommander: _now_ ????!?!?!!? that is ourages
<apachelogger> +t somewher
<apachelogger> +e somewhere
<apachelogger> must be typo time
<NCommander> +bad joke somewhere
 * apachelogger lost the konsole tab he wanted to upload from
<DaskReech> Anyone knows a doc on how to convert a KDE3 Konqueror service menu to be suitable for KDE4?
<DaskReech> I know it's nearly trivial Just need to find a doc
<apachelogger> <3 debcommit -R -r
<apachelogger> DaskReech: none there
<apachelogger> at least not to my knowledge
<DaskReech> apachelogger: I saw a webpage on how to do it last night too :( it's on KDE-apps comments somewhere
<apachelogger> DaskReech: just grab one from KDE 3 and one from KDE 4 and it should become quite obvious what needs to change :)
<apachelogger> DaskReech: what do you associated with a bazaar?
<DaskReech> ...
<DaskReech> cathedrals?
 * DaskReech is a sad lil geek
<apachelogger> oh yes you are :D
 * apachelogger hands DaskReech a cookie
<DaskReech> Nom nom nom nom nom
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot188.png there is nothing like a good old tag
<apachelogger> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> Thanks
 * NCommander hugs apachelogger 
<NCommander> However, I still want to rearrange your bzr repo to be answer
<apachelogger> no need
<apachelogger> gypsy will take care of bzr's stupidity
<apachelogger> muahahah
<apachelogger> vorian: I think that name sticks
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> gypsy ftw
<apachelogger> vorian: that could be offending people who work on a bazaar though :P
<NCommander> How about overlord :-P
<apachelogger> too long
<vorian> na, apachelogger, we'll just let them tell us our fourtune.
<vorian> that will make em happy
<apachelogger> anyway, next question is ... how to distribute gypsy?
<DaskReech> Would it be offending to Gypsy's who are not tied to bazaars?
<NCommander> Packaging it
<vorian> apachelogger: bzr perhaps?
<apachelogger> DaskReech: possibly
<vorian> or ubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> more like kubuntu-dev-tools
<vorian> or we could make a kubuntu-dev-tools wrt all the batscripts too
<apachelogger> ubuntu-dev-tools is flooded with python :P
<vorian> ^5 apachelogger
<apachelogger> aye
<NCommander> yay, python
<apachelogger> gypsy gets a  bzr branch
 * ScottK-laptop prefers Python too, but not enought to volunteer to d the actual work.
<apachelogger> will merge with batscripts, once they are ready for publishing, and become kubuntu-dev-tools
<NCommander> why can't we just make the repo sane ...
<apachelogger> because bzr is the suck
<apachelogger> you can't create subtrees unless you are using the development implementation
<apachelogger> and I am sure as heaven not going to stuff our precious packaging in a developmentish repo
<ryanakca> ScottK: thanks :)
<DaskReech> You scared him
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> mhb: Any idea when I'm supposed to get this expiration email?
<jpds> nixternal: the Supershuttle  thing? OK. I thought you meant a normal cab.
<nixternal> jpds: doesn't matter...we can normal cab it as well I guess
 * ryanakca waves to jpds
 * jpds waves at ryanakca 
<jpds> nixternal: Either which gets us to the hotel is fine by me.
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about the hotel
<kubotu> the hotel which might go one a day or two?
 * ScottK-laptop loves wifi at the gym where $YOUNGEST_CHILD has ballet class.
<vorian> <3 kwrite
<astromme> Hey, I'm having a problem with fglrx (Radeon 3450 HD) in jaunty. I keep getting a fallback to the failsafe. Here is my Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/Vv5UVK96.html . Any ideas or suggestions?
<astromme> my dmesg is tsdgeos (n=tsdgeos@kde/aacid) has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<astromme> dmesg -> http://rafb.net/p/M8Qv3F38.html . And I'll try -ati
<astromme> whoops, that was some other junk.... anyways, radeonhd didn't give me a 1680x1050 screen and I haven't tried ati yet. But I would like 3d acceleration
<cbr> so does te 4.1.80 stuff mostly work?
<cbr> i'm eager to try it out
<DaskReech> cbr: Try it then
<cbr> ah crap, i am going to..
<cbr> i'm just a simple man :(
<DaskReech> Sweet :) Target audience :)
<cbr> akonadi brings in loads of other bs :o
<cbr> mysql server etc
<cbr> why oh why
<cbr> what is akonadi anyway?
<astromme> I wouldn't..... unless you're using neon
<cbr> no, jaunty
<astromme> intrepid-backpots is incomplete
<astromme> jaunty is... fine
<astromme> I'm on it now, but my fglrx is busted
<cbr> my intel is busted too
<cbr> well, just slow mostly
<astromme> mine won't even start
<astromme> I'm using -ati now... so sad without composite =/
<cbr> my 3d performance is 220 FPS in glxgears
<cbr> proud moments..
<DaskReech> heehee
<astromme> lol
<DaskReech> -iacknowldegethisisnotabenchmark ftw
<DaskReech> cbr: Beta 1 mostly works
<astromme> although! although! xrender is working decently so I do have some things like transparancy and shadows
<DaskReech> I've found like 4 bugs
<DaskReech>  3 of which are already fixed in trunk
<cbr> o nice.. packaging errors
<cbr> a file in kalzium is already provided by kalgebra
<supert0nes> anyone get this error kdebindings-kde4: Depends: libkimono4.1-cil but it is not installable when trying to install kdebindings-kde4?
<astromme> yeah, me too
<supert0nes> s/install/upgrade
<supert0nes> its not make or break but it is interesting
<astromme> I'm also frustrated that alt-f2 brings me to tty2
<astromme> rather than ctrl-alt-f2
<astromme> so I keep going to the console
<supert0nes> hmm
<astromme> oh noes.... no I have a wsod
<astromme> thank god for ssh or I would be dead in the water
<astromme> actually, what I really want is kernel modsetting.....
<astromme> that's it.... I can't deal with this. Time to move to the nvidia card (which is even worse in some cases >_>.... and louder for sure.... GAH)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-05
<cbr> uhm.. what the..
<cbr> kopete is lacking the MSN protocol?
<cbr> what does that mean?
<ScottK-laptop> That means you can't use the MSN IM service with it.
<ScottK-laptop> It'll get fixed before release.
<cbr> uhm..
<cbr> well, that is.. unfortunate to say the least.. any reasoning?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Stuff gets broken and out of synch all the time during developmet.
<ScottK-laptop> If you aren't comfortable with that, the you should't run the development release.
<cbr> i'm not being ungrateful, just unpleasantly surprised
<ScottK-laptop> In this case some of the underlying stuff got broken out into a separate library that needed packagig
<cbr> oh, and what is akonadi?
<ScottK-laptop> That takes time, which we will get done, just not right awway
<ScottK-laptop> It's a data store service.  Essentially a mysql wrapper
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: libmsn is being mentored into existance in Debian though. Once it's in Debian main all we should need to do is sync it
<cbr> can't i use kmail without installing it?
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Right.
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: In KDE 4.1 in Intrepid you can.
<cbr> because, well, running a mysql server on my laptop kind of bugs me
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: Jaunty is totally unsuitable for any kind of regular use.
<cbr> yeah, that's why i'm using it
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: don't say that, i plan to upgrade at UDS :P
<ScottK-laptop> cbr: One of the TODO items is to work with the server team to reduce the footprint of the needed mysql bits.
<cbr> i come from a background of gentoo and debian unstable/experimental
<ScottK-laptop> But if it bothers you in the meantime, I'm gonna mention Intrepid again ...
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<cbr> i'll be uninstalling kmail then
<cbr> does anybody know anything about OO.o 3.0 status in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> yes.  jaunty only
<cbr> i kind of dislike the new oxygen theme
<cbr> they took away the nice scrollbars :(
<cbr> bloo
<cbr> global shortcuts work again though
<cbr> hurray
<JontheEchidna> Being able to always have a two-row taskmanager is a big plus for me
<JontheEchidna> now if only the default theme could handle a two-row systray at a reasonable size
<cbr> and performance monitoring plasmoids
<cbr> be still my heart
<cbr> uhuh
<cbr> plasma just crashed
<JontheEchidna> I need a screenshot plasmoid so I can take a picture of widgets-on-screensaver
<cbr> pressing printscrn launches ksnapshot now
<cbr> awesome
<cbr> seems like kmix has a volume OSD now too
<cbr> just that it shows 0% all the time
<JontheEchidna> It's had that since Intrepid
<cbr> appeared for me in the beta
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I wonder if the patch to fix the osd was ever forward-ported to the 4.2 packages...
<cbr> first time
<JontheEchidna> really?
<cbr> yup
<JontheEchidna> huh, weird
<cbr> maybe i didnt have the quite latest 4.1.2 revisions installed
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Does printscrn work for you in Intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> cbr: it was in the release announcement: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release
<JontheEchidna> I can only get alt+printscr to work
<JontheEchidna> maybe I need to reset my config for hotkeys
<ScottK-laptop> Neither work for me.
<cbr> JontheEchidna: oh..
<cbr> well, i'm happy that i finally have it
<JontheEchidna> :P
<cbr> even if it doesnt work :p
<JontheEchidna> I know that there was a bug where it would only change volumeif kmix was set to the PCM channel
<JontheEchidna> it was fixed in our KDE 4.1.3 packages, but I think there's a chance it hasn't been added to our jaunty/intrepid KDE 4.2 packages
<cbr> the keyboard shortcut mess seems to be a bit more cleaned up in 4.2
<cbr> so i had to reassign some
<cbr> the plasma desktop b0rkage is still there though.. need to disable composite in xorg.conf again, i guess
 * JontheEchidna digs around in .kde for hotkeys/shortcut configs
<cbr> anyway, it's way past my sleep time
<cbr> damn u kde
<cbr> bye
<birkof> hi all :)
<birkof> everyone using dimap on kmail?
<birkof> i've a weird problem since kde4.1: no subfolders are shown, just inbox
<birkof> update to 4.1.80 (aka 4.2 beta1) didn't help
<birkof> subscription dialogs (local and on the server) is ok, i see all the subfolders correctly
<birkof> i'm googled around, but seems that i'm the only having this problem
<birkof> server is a dovecot with courier compatibility enabled
<birkof> I recreated the cache, unsubscribed and subcreibed, recreated the cache but, still no subfolders
<birkof> any idea? kmail is unusable for me without disconnected imap (while imap works just fine)
<birkof> if you need more info i'm here :)
<birkof> tia
<birkof> bye :(
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/jJmdv3mI.html <3
<ScottK-laptop> Nice.
<FireRabbit> could a newer version of pkg-kde-tools be added the the kubuntu-experimental ppa? the current version can't be installed along with kdelibs5-dev
<jussio1> FireRabbit: I installed it with the force all - it just wants it to overwirte a file iirc
<FireRabbit> ah yeah i guess its not a big deal. thanks
<ScottK> jussio1: Well it'd be better for us to fix the bug.
<ScottK> Is this a problem in Jaunty too?
<jussio1> ScottK: true! but I was offering a workaround ;)
<FireRabbit> ScottK: nope seems to work in jaunty
<apachelogger> volunteers for Koffice 2 beta 4 packaging?
 * NCommander fiddles with KDE bindings
<FireRabbit> hey NCommander i've been trying to adopt the debian kdebindings package to work on ubuntu
<NCommander> FireRabbit, from sid or unstable?
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> NCommander: bug 301799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301799 in kaffeine "kaffeine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN3KJS9ObjectImp4markEv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301799
<NCommander> Oh this
<apachelogger> NCommander: most likely caused by one of your SRUs
<FireRabbit> NCommander: experimental
<apachelogger> all of KDE 3 apps need to be recommiled pretty much
<NCommander> apachelogger, a lot of KDE3 apps can't be compiled period
<NCommander> Take a look at basket for the chief example
<apachelogger> NCommander: they are not in intrepid at all then
<apachelogger> amarok and k3b need to be recommiled at the very least
<apachelogger> typos--
<NCommander> Do a bump upload :-)
<NCommander> I think I'll have kde4bindings for you soonish
 * apachelogger is at work
<NCommander> If you can sponsor, I can cook the patches and give you a debdiff and changelog :-)
<apachelogger> we haz 3 possible sponsors in here, there should be one who can :P
<NCommander> \o/
<FireRabbit> NCommander: I talked to Riddell and he agreed that we should use the debian package. i was able to build it  fine on my computer but failed on the ppa.. so i've gotta keep poking at it.
<NCommander> FireRabbit, kde4bindings is evil :-)
<NCommander> One of the smoke bindings is currently broken
<NCommander> Remember to turn it off
<apachelogger> pim is as evil
<FireRabbit> NCommander: which?
<apachelogger> -DENABLE_PHONON_SMOKE=OFF
<NCommander> thanks
<FireRabbit> ahaha!
<NCommander> FireRabbit, that binding builds fine in intrepid
<NCommander> Broken in jaunty
<FireRabbit> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20222948/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kdebindings_4%3A4.1.3-3~ppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<FireRabbit> that explains this
<NCommander> yes, that will
<NCommander> Remember, kdebindings from Debian is kde4bindings in sid
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> jaunty
<FireRabbit> they are different packages
<apachelogger> ok
<FireRabbit> the ubuntu one isn't based on the one in debian experimental
<NCommander> No, that I know
<apachelogger> that doesn't make sense
<NCommander> Just remember the name of the package changed in Ubuntu
<apachelogger> FireRabbit: why is the version 4.1.3?
<FireRabbit> oh the name, yes
<NCommander> FireRabbit, second note, we have KDE betas in the archive for jaunty
<apachelogger> *nod* merging against 4.1.80 makes more sense from my POV ;-)
<FireRabbit> nod. i'm using the kubuntu-experimental ppa for intrepid
<NCommander> +1 apachelogger
<FireRabbit> so i'm testing everything against 4.1.80
<apachelogger> you should be testing against jaunty
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm working of a modified kde4bindings that looks promising on ARM
<FireRabbit> apachelogger: well, i am doing that too.
<apachelogger> okies
 * NCommander is going to downgrade to intrepid for UDS
<FireRabbit> i have a selfish goal of getting this working for intrepid too :)
<apachelogger> NCommander: reviewing all these changes to bindings is going to be fun :D
<NCommander> apachelogger, get my patch in first so ARM is fixed, THEN monkey around w/ the packaging :-)
<apachelogger> :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, as an aside, I made it lintian clean
<NCommander> :-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: not for long
<NCommander> apachelogger, yeah well, lintian errors irk me
 * apachelogger did that 3 times in the intrepid cycle
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, it was only two minor errors
<apachelogger> NCommander: you get used to ignore them ;-)
<NCommander> As a great MOTU once said
<NCommander> "Lets not unplug the warnings lights without good reason"
<apachelogger> sounds weird
 * NCommander unplugs apachelogger 
<glade88> is it kde 4.2 that provides a separate "wine" category in kmenu (as it was found in "lost and found" in kde 4.1.3 ?
<apachelogger> only when a warning becomes an error  it is concerning :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is apachelogger-patched-the-shit-out-of-the-debian-patch
<NCommander> \o/
<glade88> :p
<apachelogger> that said, rgreening should prepare a SRU
 * apachelogger doesn't really feel like messing with that kind of stuff with the limited time he got
 * glade88 includes appachelogger's patch name in his kde 4.2 review :p
<apachelogger> \o/
<glade88> meh.. this "transferring" and "examining" can get on the nerves
<FireRabbit> apachelogger: i do not know why the version is 4.1.3... ill find out from the debian dudes
<apachelogger> FireRabbit: well, they didn't package beta1
<apachelogger> in fact they won't package any pre 4.2.0 release AFAIK
<FireRabbit> oh i see. right. well, i'm going to get 4.1.3 working first, then move onto 4.1.80
<glade88> apachelogger: umm, what does "Preview this file"
<glade88> oops
<glade88> apachelogger: umm, what does "Preview this file" in conext menu do?
<apachelogger> FireRabbit: that is a bad idea
<apachelogger> FireRabbit: .80 is completely different, anything ungenericish you fix in 4.1.3 will be a completely pointless change for .80
<apachelogger> glade88: what context menu
<FireRabbit> ah I see. well, I haven't had to change anything so far. ill be done with this shortly
<glade88> right click context menu for image files
<apachelogger> glade88: I don't have that
<glade88> it has an unknown icon.. a black one with an eye (not gwenview ofcourse)
<glade88> and wow! transition between tooltips is awesome!
<glade88> apachelogger: 1 more thing (As this is all going in the review). anti aliasing for text file preview has been introduced?
<apachelogger> dunno
<glade88> or is it just the zooming that causes the font smoothening :/
<glade88> ohk
<apachelogger> Does anyone know anything about the pkg-kde-tools riddell introduced?
<hunger> yeah! kde 4.2 beta on jaunty finaly runs for me.
<hunger> One question though: Where did all the konqueror plugins go?
<apachelogger> hunger: maybe the package needs to be updated to be compatible with 4.2
<apachelogger> that is ... if the plugins SVN is compatible at all
<glade88> apachelogger: will you be making more frequent commits on nightly than the neta?
<glade88> s/neta/beta
<apachelogger> glade88: I don't understand the question
<apachelogger> nightly is built every 3 times a week IIRC
 * glade88 fetches link
<apachelogger> -every
<glade88> apachelogger: http://forum.kde.org/the-latest-and-greatest-t-18219.html#pid23216
<NCommander> apachelogger, where's the kde4bindings repo
<apachelogger> ~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu
<apachelogger> glade88: still don't get it
<apachelogger> there are no commits to nightly
<glade88> oO
<apachelogger> nightly is concepted to be self-maintaining
<glade88> ok.. well, you'd be making changes to nightly, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> once every cycle
<glade88> and is that cycle same for the beta?
<apachelogger> ubuntu cycle
<glade88> or will you make a change, test it and then push it to the beta
<apachelogger> neon is _unaltered_ KDE
<glade88> no no, not that change. the user on the forum asks for changes like fixes and wishlist additions
<glade88> heh, he want a more "unstable" version of kde on his box
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> _unaltered_ KDE
<NCommander> apachelogger, you got commits
<apachelogger> whatever gets commited to KDE trunk ends up in neon
<apachelogger> NCommander: aye
<glade88> apachelogger: I see..
 * glade88 goes to modify his comment
<apachelogger> whatever gets commited to KDE trunk ends up in Kubuntu, but only once KDE releases them
<apachelogger> that is pretty much the point of nightly packages which represent ongoing builds of the current SVN state ;-)
<apachelogger> unlike released version which only represent the source state at a certain datetime and get a bit polished up by distributions
<glade88> bit polished as in tested, fixed and released.. hm
<apachelogger> well, releases are not bug free, distributions add a couple of patches to either make the release work better on the specific distribution or to fix some grave issues that appear in the release
<glade88> apachelogger: we cannot still report 4.2 bugs can we?
<glade88> since I again am ready with my largely annoying bug reports
<glade88> ;)
<apachelogger> glade88: go to bugs.kde.org with them :P
<glade88> my bad..
<apachelogger> unless you are sure they are kubuntu-only
<glade88> does seem like
<glade88> *doesnt
<apachelogger> glade88: bugs that only apply to KDE itseulf but get reported in launchpad make bug triage more difficult
<glade88> well, this one is again related to plasma..
<apachelogger> poor plasma, always gets a beating from you :P
<glade88> so thats kdebase-workspace, so upstream it is
<glade88> :D
<apachelogger> glade88: well, the package doesn't mean it is an upstream bug really
<glade88> so how do I determine that it actually isnt related to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> you guess ;-)
<glade88> thats convenient
<glade88> :)
<apachelogger> example kubuntu bug: package libplasma doesn't install because it conflicts with kdebase-workspace || example upstream bug: plasma applets scale in an unusable manner
<hunger> glade88: If you want to be more systematic you can always build kde trunk from SVN and test whether the issue is in the code build from there as well.
<apachelogger> or neon
<apachelogger> it's unaltered trunk anyway
 * apachelogger writes mail about bzr
<glade88> that would be better.. I have neon anyway.. i'd confirm there and file on upstream, if it's there
<hunger> glade88: When you grab the code you can also use it to come up with a patch, too:-)
<apachelogger> ^_^
 * glade88 starts downloading sources
<apachelogger> glade88: also, just because the bug is not present in neon/kde trunk doesn't mean its a kubuntu one ;-)
<apachelogger> it might just have been fixed already
<apachelogger> as I said, it is a lot about guessing :P
<glade88> heh.. I'll file it both on LP, and link it to my upstream report
<apachelogger> also sensible
<apachelogger> glade88: you still would annoy someone though ;-)
<apachelogger> either the bug is ubuntu-specific in which case KDE gets annoyed, or it is KDE-specific in which case ubuntu gets annoyed
<glade88> wow..  I suddenly feel that I would love to live with the bug =)
<apachelogger> perfect
 * apachelogger compiles latest nm applet
<glade88> but anyway, *this* is surely upstream.. probably reported before. click on plasma menu, click "lock widgets", again, click "unlock" again and again and the plasma menu becomes wider and wider
<glade88> I'll see if I can patch this one
<apachelogger> glade88: do you have an audiocd at hand?
<glade88> probably..
<apachelogger> glade88: could you please check if kde bug 169243 is fixed in beta1
<apachelogger> or neon
<ubottu> KDE bug 169243 in audiocd "audiocd:/ with empty Ogg Vorbis/FLAC folder in KDE 4" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169243
<apachelogger> though neon might not be compiled with vorbis/flac support... so beta1 would be better
<glade88> sure.. a min
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is ETA for the tarball?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: a few minutes
<Nightrose> well around 30 i guess
<apachelogger> okies, I won't be home before 12:30 UTC anyway
<glade88> apachelogger: sorry, the only audio cd doesnt work.. dvds work fine though.. (doesnt work as in not even recognized -- prpbably bad cd/drive)
<apachelogger> hm, ok, I
<apachelogger> will test once I am home
<apachelogger> glade88: thanks though
<glade88> yw
<glade88> apachelogger: cd works when accessed via dolphin @ root, strange. and the two folders show files in them
<apachelogger> permission issue
<glade88> probably.. same for all *CDs..
<apachelogger> glade88: when you run `groups` what does it spit out?
<glade88> sayak admin
<apachelogger> yeah, there is missing a bunch of stuff :P
<apachelogger> glade88: you need to be in the cdrom group to access CDs
<glade88> ah... I added this user manually.. /me checks
<apachelogger> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev
<apachelogger> sudo adduser sayak adm
<apachelogger> sudo adduser sayak dialout
<apachelogger> etc.
<apachelogger> that should take of the most important stuff
<apachelogger> *take care
<apachelogger> Does anyone know about the state of k3b?
<glade88> ah ty.. added em
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, what do you think about automizing the ppa uploads?
<NCommander> Automating how?
<apachelogger> well, I upload the packages anyway
<apachelogger> should be easy enough to run a cron job on the server to upload with ~ppaDATETIME everytime the .dsc changes
<NCommander> You could create an LP account thats a member of the groups with a special GPG key to do just that
<NCommander> if you set the key with no password and -k*keyid* it will sign automaticially
<_Groo_> hi2/all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> anyone responsible for the kdenetwork package for kde 4.2 beta1 alive?
<apachelogger> NCommander: yeah, that is how neon is working
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hi apacheloog
<apachelogger> lo
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i remake the kdenetwork packeg for kde 4.2 beta1
<_Groo_> with suport for libmsn (i did the package also)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but although the cmake finds the lib, and tells me it was compiled, kopete still doesnt allow the creation of msn accounts
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did i miss anything?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> do I look like google? :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: did you add the new files to kopete.install?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hmmm gonna check that.. and no, you dont look like google.. more like apache
<Trouble> lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you want me to submit the libmsn packge to you guys?
<Trouble> apachelogger, Please can you give me a recipe for Lasagne?
<_Groo_> maybe the entire kdenetwork stack i changed?
<apachelogger> ~google recipe lasagne
<kubotu> Results for recipe lasagne: 1. Lasagna Recipes - Pasta - All Recipes: http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Pasta/Lasagna/Main.aspx | 2. World's Best Lasagna - Allrecipes: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Worlds-Best-Lasagna/Detail.aspx | 3. Lasagna Recipes: http://southernfood.about.com/od/lasagnarecipes/Lasagna_Recipes.htm
<apachelogger> Trouble: http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Pasta/Lasagna/Main.aspx
<apachelogger> there you go
<Trouble> You *are* Google!
<Trouble> Thanks!
<apachelogger> _Groo_: libmsn for now, we can't upload network until libmsn is in main anyway .... did you ever contribute a package to ubuntu?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i contribute to getdeb and my own ppa.. im starting to contribute now :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: we need to start breaking things from somewhere :P
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> lemme look, somewhere we have a page describing how that whole process works
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahhh destroy from within, bill will be so pleased.. cof cof.. i mean..
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact... it is
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what is?
<apachelogger> destroying from within
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<apachelogger> please follow the workflow outlined on that page
<apachelogger> basically: uploading to REVU -> aggregating 2 advocations -> being happy
<apachelogger> then we can continue with gettting the package to main
<apachelogger> but for now... I haz to leave for weekend
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> => home
<Trouble> Cherrio!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: figures :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thanks apache :)
<_Groo_> !cookie | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * NCommander thinks he had bindings fixed
<NCommander> hey Sime_
<NCommander> apachelogger, if I can find a sponsor, any objections to getting the new kde4bindings uploaded with armel patch?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Add it to what's in the bzr repo and I'll have a look.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, not yet
<NCommander> I found another fun issue
<NCommander> Neomunk::Varient has no idea what a float is
<NCommander> (it has double support)
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> So kde4libs needs yet another round of patching
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: We want to turn Nepomuk support off anyway
<brownrm> I'm working through the tutorials at the kde techbase and came upon the make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.2/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/lib/libkdecore.so' error
<NCommander> bindings still needs its headers
<ScottK-laptop> There's a Cmake flag you can use to turn if off
<brownrm> I've installed kde 4.1.3 from backports but it's still giving me that error
<NCommander> We need to kill its bindings from building anyway
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It's broken.  Yes.  Kill it.
<NCommander> ScottK, wish I knew that before I spent the last half an hour adding the necessary support
<NCommander> Oh well
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: We discussed it here yesterday.  If you'd been paying attention ....
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> That being said, kde4bindings will need a fairly large whack to the head to remove the nepomuk from headers
<NCommander> I don't see an easy to use OFF switch
<NCommander> er, from bindings
<ScottK-laptop> It looks like Nepomuk_FOUND just turns the sharp stuff on/off
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> Looking at bindings
<NCommander> It should turn off if its not present in kde4libs
<NCommander> did we actually upload a kde4libs w.o nepomuk?
<ScottK-laptop> No, but I think that points you at where the switch would be in the build system.
<NCommander> If I give you a patch to kill nepomuk in kde4libs, care to upload?
<NCommander> (what is nepomuk specificially anyway?)
<hunger> NCommander: The semantic desktop stuff.
<NCommander> And why do we want to kill it? (for the changelog)
<hunger> NCommander: It is supposed to be able to relate your stuff with each other so that you can do things like "show me all files I ever received from a guy with the nick NCommander".
<ScottK-laptop> Because it's broken.
<NCommander> fair enough
<NCommander> will it be returning at some point?
<ScottK-laptop> Presumably
<NCommander> Fair enough
<smarter> heya
<NCommander> I'll note in the changelog what changes need to be made to nepomuk
<NCommander> That's handy
<NCommander> Its missing an on-off switch in the kde4libs build system
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I think you messed up something during kdenetwork build :P
<NCommander> Bindings has the switch because newer builds will build against older kde4libs
<smarter> JontheEchidna: kopete msn support seems to be disabled
<JontheEchidna> smarter: yes, read the release announcement on kubuntu.org :P
<JontheEchidna> it had to be disabled
<smarter> oh right, forgot about that new lib
<smarter> is someone packaging it?
<JontheEchidna> it's going through the sponsorship process in debian
<smarter> ok
<JontheEchidna> once that's done we need to sync/get a MIR
<NCommander> Given the delays on Debian NEW ...
<NCommander> We might be waiting awhile
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm going to finish the nepomuk patch and place it in Bazaar so until someone figures out how to rip it out of the build system, it will build on ARM properly
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll send it upstream with the other ARM portability fixes
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  Let me know when it's done.
<NCommander> I thought KDE4 ran on ARM devices
<NCommander> But I can't find anyone having successfully compiled it on it
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I've seen it.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: seele has a N810 that was running 4.1.2 at the MD Loco release party (not Kubuntu, of course).
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: back from vacations ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think en route to UDS.
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<apachelogger> nuqneH
<jjesse> i thought he was in san fran already
<jjesse> wasn't there a post on kde's planet in regards to staying in someone's home/office
<apachelogger> amarok-kde4 (2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<JontheEchidna> nice!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Amarok] IMPORTANT NOTE: Patches for 2.0 tarball, release good to go
<apachelogger> QA was better when I was bitching about the lack of same :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Starting a test build of kde4bindings with your changes.  If that's good I'll mess about with the mono stuff a bit and see if I can get it working.
<NCommander> Wait, I committed the changes to the repo?
<NCommander> Oh right
<NCommander> Can I disable the nepomuk binding?
<NCommander> If that's off, at least bindings will build on ARM
<NCommander> ScottK, or could you?
<JontheEchidna> we never figured out how to cast the spell to tell cmake not to build 'em
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Go for it if you have it figured.
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, I can unplug nepomuk if necessary
<NCommander> ScottK, mind also doing an upload of kde4libs before uploading bindings?
<ScottK-laptop> I thought that got uploaded yesterday?
<NCommander> I need another patch added
 * NCommander notes that he just added the patch so it won't get lost, I didn't actually ask for an upload :-)
<NCommander> ScottK, I committed the change to the kde4libs bazaar repo
<NCommander> ScottK, recommitted with the patch now ...
<NCommander> oops
<apachelogger> NCommander: send the patch upstream then we can just pull it in with beta2
<NCommander> I intend to
<NCommander> But I want these patches in Ubuntu so incase they don't get in on time we can build this on ARM
<apachelogger> amarok.cv.weirdness.patch
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you people certainly use weird patchnames :P
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Looking
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: This is your kde4bindings package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80891/
<NCommander> waot
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> where's the build failure
<NCommander> All I see is ld quitting
<NCommander> (it built here ..)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: That's all there was.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll try it again after kde4libs finishes
<NCommander> I'm building it now
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<NCommander> I don't think I tested the combined package
<NCommander> I applied the debdiff to the bazaar repo, and then committed that
 * apachelogger starts mumbling about the lack of QA
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: It didn't get uploaded.  This is the QA.
<apachelogger> that is a one-layer QA
<apachelogger> as seven of nine would put it: insufficient
<apachelogger> Nightrose: give everyone the huggles from me
<Nightrose> will do :)
<NCommander> ScottK, kde4bindings built for me no problem
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx
<NCommander> Have you fully updated your pbuilder chroot?
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll upload to my PPA
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: pong
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Trying to build kde4libs and kde4bindings may have made my poor little laptop lose it's brain.
 * ScottK-laptop will try again when kde4libs is done.
<NCommander> ScottK, I uploaded it to my PPA
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Bad news: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80938/
<NCommander> Why can't I win today
<ScottK-laptop> Any idea why we don't build kde4libs against aspell?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/80931/
<stdin> I guess it should, KDE3's kdelibs builds against it
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: ^^?
<stdin> but it does build-dep on hspell
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: no clue, changelog doesn't tell?
 * apachelogger would assume debian doesn't build against it either
<ScottK-laptop> Who's at UDS?
<ScottK-laptop> at/going
<stdin> last entry was for 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu2 about making kdelibs5-dev depend on libaspell-dev and hspell, and before that:   * Remove depends on libaspell-dev
<Riddell> the hope is to get rid of all spellcheckers but enchant
<Riddell> the big plan for Ubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  That'd be a good reason.
<cbr> is it normal that when i insert an audio cd, kde has no idea of it
<cbr> no options are presented etc
<cbr> i have to use vlc to play it
<cbr> manually
<FireRabbit> Riddell: hey, so now that ubuntu has a newer version of kdebindings, it doesn't really make sense to try to base this package off the debian one.. what do you want to do to close the gap here? nothing for now?
<siekacz> hi
<FireRabbit> hi
<siekacz> is there any way to install newtest kdenlive on (k)ubuntu?
<cbr> omg, the systray popups are annoying.. when i start ktorrent, it outputs like 10 popups about some log files being copied
<cbr> why do i need to know that :o
<Riddell> FireRabbit: it still makes sense to base it off the Debian one if it's not too much work and it doesn't lose us functionality
<Riddell> siekacz: nobody has packaged it yet as far as I know
<siekacz> i try to install debian version
<FireRabbit> Riddell: well, apachelogger was saying that there was a pretty major change between 4.1.3 and 4.1.80... did you create tha 4.1.80 package? do you have any thoughts on what the best way to do all this is?
<ScottK-laptop> We have a 4.1.80 package.
<FireRabbit> right
<siekacz> FireRabbit, there will be only final KDE 4.2 in backorts for intrpid
<FireRabbit> i'm talking jaunty, siekacz
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: We're currently trying to get some armel issues sorted.
<ScottK-laptop> Updated packaging is https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu
<FireRabbit> okay, yeah, so it doesn't sound like this is a good time to try to rebase this on debian :)
<ScottK> OTOH, if there are incremental improvements we can adapt from the Debian package, that'd be great.
<FireRabbit> okay. well i got a few mono fixes in the debian package yesterday. i see that the mono bindings are completely disabled in the ubuntu one... would it make sense for me to start looking into that now?
<ScottK> FireRabbit: Absolutely.
<FireRabbit> okay, ill start on that
<FireRabbit> should I use that kubuntu-members branch?
<ScottK> FireRabbit: Yes
<FireRabbit> okay
<FireRabbit> as far as other changes with the debian package... they don't have libkrossruby0 or libkrosspython0, at least some of these files are in their libkde-ruby / python-kde4 packages respectively. so that will be something to keep in mind in the future.
<FireRabbit> also their source package name is different, which i guess makes some senes now since they arent the same source
<ScottK-laptop> FireRabbit: Yes.  We'll definitely need to rationalize the differences.
<NCommander> ScottK, kde4bindings built in a PPA
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  Sounds like something is borked about my system.
<FireRabbit> okay ill be back in a bit to start hacking on the mono stuff.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, assuming kde4libs builds, can you upload that first?
<ephoenix> Hey everyone!!
<ScottK-laptop> Grumble, grumble, sure.
<NCommander> (the new kde4bindings will still FTBFS on ARM)
<ephoenix> I still get some warnings and errors after upgrading to kde 4.2.
<ephoenix> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4
<siekacz> ephoenix, it is beta, right?
<ephoenix> yes
<ephoenix> siekacz: yes
<ephoenix> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4
<siekacz> ephoenix, fro where did you get kde 4.1.80 packages?
<ephoenix> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<ephoenix> Is this error from beta kde 4.2 or something prior to 4.2? And should the next beta correct this problem?
<JontheEchidna> it's because the koffice packages are older than 4.2 beta1
<JontheEchidna> you can uninstall the koffice packages from the other ppa for now I suppose
<stdin> koffice packages are older than the sun
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ephoenix> oK, i will uninstall koffice and see if it work. I also see a number of warnings and dependcies issues
<FireRabbit> is anyone else having problems with plasma and dual monitors with 4.2 b1?
<fabio> <----has problem with kubuntu KDE4.2beta1 upgrade. May I ask?
<siekacz> yes
<fabio> many packages with unmet dependencies.
<fabio> juk-kde4, kate,kde-plasma...
<fabio> e.g.
<fabio> kate: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.80) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is installed
<fabio>         Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.80) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid4 is installed
<fabio>         Depends: libplasma3 but it is not installed
<fabio> and so on
<siekacz> uninstall kde4.1
<stdin> JontheEchidna: more work for you
<siekacz> and install 4.2
<fabio> ok... apt-get remove... any hint do do it in few steps?
<siekacz> i recommend to use adept
<stdin> you should not have to remove KDE to install KDE
<siekacz> stdin, i'm doing it right now
<fabio> ok...siekacz ...
<JontheEchidna> a package probably failed to install because it tried to overwrite something
<fabio> yes...John..
<siekacz> synaptic didn't want to remove old kde4.1 pakcages
<fabio> oxygen icons tried to overvrite somethingh in the koffice package...wait a moment
<JontheEchidna> yeah, remove the koffice-kde4 packages
<JontheEchidna> they try to install icons that are also included in KDE 4.2
<fabio> ok...just a moment
<siekacz> 130 KB/s - 50% after 7 min :)
<FireRabbit> should I just file a bug about this? http://orion.extremeboredom.net/~eric/DropBox/unhappy-kubuntu4.2b1-plasma-1.png http://orion.extremeboredom.net/~eric/DropBox/unhappy-kubuntu4.2b1-plasma-2.png
<fabio> cannot check right now...John...
<fabio> but I am here ready to try
<ScottK-laptop> siekacz: Please don't tell people to uninstall KDE.
<siekacz> argh...  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<siekacz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<siekacz> conflict with kde-sdk
<siekacz> *kdesdk-scripts
<JontheEchidna> yeah we're gonna have to talk to Riddell about what he wants to do with that one
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<siekacz> thx
<fabio> ok after disinstalling koffice-kde4 I am downloading84 Mb of packages instead of 30Mb
<siekacz> where is apt's cache, i forgot :)
<ScottK-laptop> siekacz: /var/cache
<siekacz> thanks
<fabio> this is the error:
<fabio> APT Error. Context:
<fabio>     Running dpkg,
<fabio>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4-0x1,f8ff4bfbf6204p-1494.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb ],
<fabio>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<fabio>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb : trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-front.png', which is also in package koffice-data-kde4.
<fabio> Sorry for flloding
<JontheEchidna> oh, the actual package you were supposed to remove was koffice-data-kde4
<JontheEchidna> or you can just do this:
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<siekacz> installed :)
<fabio> ok...John it does not work :-/
<JontheEchidna> could you paste the output?
<JontheEchidna> in pastebin
<fabio> it works now!
<siekacz> brb
<fabio> apt-get -f  install is required
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> :)
<fabio> error is in pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all...seem you have explained yet...
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<fabio> yes..I am doing now
<fabio> apt-get check does return all OK.
<fabio> Thankyou John
<fabio> do you think this experience could be included somewhere wiki/guides....ecc
<fabio> ok..Thankyou John
<fabio> JontheEchidna, sorry
<fabio> see you soon guys!
<NCommander> hey all
 * NCommander pokes ScottK 
 * ScottK smacks NCommander back.
<NCommander> kinky
<NCommander> :-P
<directhex> poke poke poke
<ScottK> NCommander and FireRabbit: ^^ is working on kde4bindings stuff.
<ScottK> FireRabbit and directhex: I think you're both working on the same thing.
<NCommander> I just wnat it working on ARM
<NCommander> ScottK, any chance of uploadng kde4libs soonish?
<ScottK> [15:21] <directhex> sigh. kde4bindings fails to build - near the end, in cpp code (ie.. not my fault)
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you tell me it built OK?
<NCommander> ScottK, it built in my PPA
<NCommander> both of them
<NCommander> and bindings has a build-conflict I think, I have that issue expect in an absolute clean chroot
 * ScottK-laptop looks at kde4libs again.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Would you please link me your PPA?
<NCommander> ScottK, http://launchpad.net/~sonicmctails
<ScottK-laptop> Note that if you highlight the nick I'm speaking from your odds of me noticing go up...
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You need to update your description now that you're MOTU.
<directhex> /tmp/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/nepomuk/src/nepomukhandlers.cpp:24:27: error: nepomuk/query.h: No such file or directory
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, you told me once that your laptop highlighted on both ScottK and ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It's the other way around.
<ScottK-laptop> Desktop highlights on both.
<NCommander> oh ...
<ScottK-laptop> Fortunately I'm sitting where I can see the desktop, so when it started blinking I noticed.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I'll heave it at the archive here in a minute.
<NCommander> My mistake
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: ?
<NCommander> <ScottK-laptop> Desktop highlights on both.
<ScottK-laptop> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: kde4libs pitched.
 * NCommander counts down time to self-destruction
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Pushed back to bzr too.
 * directhex dislikes this stuff. intensely.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Which stuff?
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about kde4bindings
<kubotu> [14/14] kde4bindings is like a giant turd that you have to push out your ass before you can do anything else
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, the super magical autogenerated-source-except-the-bits-i-dont-feel-like of kde4bindings :/
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: As apachelogger mentioned the other day, it'd be worth discussing with upstream splitting out the Python bindings to it's own tarball.
 * JontheEchidna must have missed that
<ScottK-laptop> Well I think one of you should do that.
<chris062689> Hello!
<ScottK> Hello
<chris062689> What's up? :D
<chris062689> Has anyone tried out Kubuntu 4.2b2 yet?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<chris062689> (excuse me, Beta 1)
<cbr> you mean kde?
<chris062689> Yes.
<cbr> i'm using it
<chris062689> KDE 4.2 b1
<chris062689> How stable is it?
<chris062689> Would you recomend it for everyday use?
<cbr> well, it doesn't crash
<cbr> plasma did once though
<chris062689> So all of the main bugs have been fixed?
<cbr> it's not finished yet
<chris062689> It's not going to like, crash every hour?
<chris062689> Well yes, I know, it's a beta.
<cbr> the systray popup stuff is a bit raw, to say the least
<cbr> but it doesnt crash
<chris062689> I'm just wondering when I go into Kubuntu 8.10 to stay with 4.1 or upgrade to 4.2b
<cbr> there's a bug in powerdevil as well, got fixed in trunk today
<cbr> rejoice :D
<cbr> well, they are basically the same
<chris062689> Do they normally upgrade their packages based on trunk?  Daily images?
<cbr> 4.2 has some more features maybe
<cbr> who?
<chris062689> I'm saying, is it simply beta 2 packages, or do they upgrade to trunk?
<DaSkreech> cbr: Some features?
<DaSkreech> Externders are dabombdigity©
<cbr> DaSkreech: well, i suppose why is it version+1 then?
<chris062689> KDE 4.2 has a TON of new features.
<chris062689> Not just a few :D
<cbr> missing a comma
<ScottK> chris062689: If you're uncertain, stay with 4.1.  4.2 is most definitely not ready for regular production use.
<cbr> well, it's not shockingly more featureful
<chris062689> well, I'm decently experienced in Linux, I know the command line, compiling packages, etc.
<chris062689> It's not like I'm a newbie.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It's building all all archs now ...
<cbr> then go for 4.2 to scratch the itch
<chris062689> I like to live on the edge, but what I'm asking is, are those KDE 4.2 packages updated daily?  Or is it frozen at the KDE 4.2 beta 1 packages?
<chris062689> Since I want the updates in trunk./
<cbr> it's only the tagged code
<cbr> no updates
<cbr> until beta2 i suppose
<ScottK-laptop> We'll update for beta 2
<chris062689> Right
<ScottK-laptop> If you want nightly, look at project Neon.
<chris062689> That comes out.. the 18th?
<cbr> next tuesday
<chris062689> oh wow
<chris062689> lol
<cbr> is the tagging
<chris062689> Tagging means... packages are imported in the repo?
<cbr> it means they say "this is beta 2" at the kde camp
<DaSkreech> chris062689: It means that KDE is saying this revision is special
<cbr> and then distros have a week until it's announced
<chris062689> ah.
<ScottK-laptop> chris062689: Scheduled the 16th.
<DaSkreech> So anytime they want to make a note of a period in time it gets tagged
<chris062689> So Project Neon is simply a debian repo with the trunk KDE 4.2 updates....
<chris062689> the latest KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> like 4.2 would be a tag that then gets a branch that gets 4.2.1 .2 .3 .4 etc
<ScottK-laptop> chris062689: Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Debian/Kubuntu, but yes.
<chris062689> Oh well, worst case senario if I screw something up, I'll just reinstall with 4.1 and keep my /home dir.
 * ScottK-laptop needs to run off ...
<chris062689> How well does WINE work in KDE 4?  Such as full screen games (Source engine)
<chris062689> How well does it work with Kwin?
<DaSkreech> chris062689: back up ~/.kde ~/.local and ~/.confg
<chris062689> Right, I know.
<chris062689> How well does WINE work though/
<DaSkreech> ahhhm .. like a drunken Monkey?
<chris062689> so, not good? :(
<chris062689> * How well does WINE work with KDE 4?
<cbr> why shouldnt it?
<chris062689> well, I just figured with KDE 4 being released rather recently, WINE wouldn't work all that great with it. =/
<JontheEchidna> wine doesn't really care
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure why Wine would care
<DaSkreech> I'd worry more about a nex Xlibs than KDE
<DaSkreech> new
<chris062689> True.
<chris062689> Well let me slap Kubuntu 8.10 on here, and then I'll be back :D
<smarter> "I am using the Elegance theme because it is one of the only themes I can find that lets me have a two-row systray at a reasonable size."
<directhex> i also dislike how bloody slow it is to build
<smarter> thanks for the tip JontheEchidna!
 * smarter is a fan of two-row systray
<ScottK> directhex: There are plenty of people that would thank us if we just didn't ship mono bindings ...
<DaSkreech> smarter: use 4.2
<smarter> I do
<DaSkreech> oh :-(
<DaSkreech> Wait systray
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<directhex> ScottK, how many of them aren't clinically insane, though?
<DaSkreech> Does that make the extender stop pushing things around like a billy goat?
<smarter> and with the default theme, you need a ridiculously large panel to get two-row systray
<directhex> hm, i need a hand with this.
<directhex> %*&@
<directhex> it wasn't my fault
<directhex> missing build-dep
<directhex> and now it's behaving funny. bleh
 * directhex cleans & rebuilds, wonders if apachelogger still exists
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> kde 4.2 is so nice... :)
<DaSkreech> Pffft
<DaSkreech> Rubbish
<DaSkreech> compared to KDE 4.3 :)
<glade88> for all plasma packages, kdebase-workspace source packages are enough?
<directhex> okay, nope, damn.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<directhex> ScottK, NCommander, JontheEchidna, kde4bindings is pretty buggered right now. problems outside my scope (the actual mono re-enabling things are about 5 lines of diffitude)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<directhex> wake up at the back there, ubottu
<chris062689> Back again :D
<chris062689> Does installing kde-nightly clash with the regular KDE 4.1 installation?  Are my plasmoids merged?  Do my application launcher menu's get cluttered?
<FireRabbit> ScottK: it would be awesome if upstream could split out qyoto, too
<directhex> FireRabbit, it'd be awesome if kde4bindings (4:4.1.80-0ubuntu1) wasn't broken
<DaSkreech> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/843-From-the-Post-2.0.0-Git-Vaults,-Amarok-Urls-and-Bookmarks.html
<FireRabbit> directhex: :P
<directhex> FireRabbit, it's properly busted though. i need to talk to some clever kubuntu person. ideally apachelogger
<FireRabbit> directhex: i was planning to start looking into what's wrong with the mono bindings, but do you know what's going on with them?
<directhex> FireRabbit, yes.
<FireRabbit> what's the story?
<directhex> FireRabbit, well, first instance issue is the mono 2.0 transition - it was ftbfs as it didn't have the new build deps
<directhex> FireRabbit, i've transitioned it, but it goes beyond just that, sadly (and not my fault, technically ;))
<directhex> FireRabbit, apachelogger turned off the kdebase-workspace-dev build-dep, which is needed by the mono bindings (for nepomuk/query.h amongst others)
<directhex> FireRabbit, turning THAT back on sorta breaks the whole build badly
<FireRabbit> ah. hm, what about just building the qt mono bindings and not any of the kde stuff?
<directhex> FireRabbit, dunno. maybe. i think it'd be better to fix the problem than just cheat
<FireRabbit> okay. so is someone looking into the kdebase-workspace-dev issue?
<directhex> FireRabbit, nope. nobody's here who knows the package!
<FireRabbit> :) okay. well, ScottK was saying that this branch has the latest changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu does this have your mono transition changes too?
<directhex> no. i'm unhappy committing changes i haven't (can't!) tested
<FireRabbit> could you commit them into a branch under your account so I could take a look, please?
<directhex> i haven't use bzr. you can have a diff & enjoy it!
<FireRabbit> okay sure :)
<FireRabbit> directhex: could you please post that?
<directhex> hang on
<FireRabbit> thanks
<directhex> http://retro.apebox.org/moon/kdetrans.diff
<directhex> but like i said, it's unbuildable right now due to factors outside my control
<FireRabbit> yeah, gotcha
<FireRabbit> thanks
<directhex> keep me posted, so i can keep our transition wiki updated
<FireRabbit> will do, where's that wiki?
<directhex> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMonoGroup/Mono20TransitionTODO
<FireRabbit> ah, cool thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-06
<ScottK-laptop> directhex and FireRabbit: You can't add kdebase-workspace-dev as a build-dep for kde4bindings because that would cause a circular build depenedency.
<ScottK-laptop> Without the mono packages enabled what's in bzr builds.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, then something is broken - qyoto is searching for nepomuk headers found in that package only
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I agree.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I think I found the switch for it.  Let me see if I can find it.
<ScottK-laptop> ... again
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Try grep -i nepomuk csharp/CMakeLists.txt in the source tarball.  I think that'll show you how to patch it off.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, so the suggestion is "balls to nepomuk, just build the rest"?
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> One step at a time.
<DaSkreech> Salty balls?
<ScottK-laptop> DaSkreech: This is a family friendly channel ...
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<DaSkreech> I'm not allowed to say salt?
<directhex> no. salt is bad for you
<DaSkreech> It doesn't hurt the sea :-(
<DaSkreech> TO the movies!!
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I'll be glad to sponsor kde4bindings once you're done.  Just push your changes in bzr.
<ScottK-laptop> I am going to wait until the current kde4libs build is done on armel before I do anything though.
<directhex> i'm going to wait for this test build to finish, then get some sleep before learning bzr
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: And to your earlier point: While many members of the anti-mono crowd are somewhat over the top (I'm told I have a gift for understatement), not all of them are crazy.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Why don't we deal with that now.
<ScottK-laptop> While you're waiting ...
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, of course not, and i support anyone's freedom to chose their frameworks - but i have a real dislike for the demagogy and fascism displayed by some of the more... outspoken... opponents.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Do you have an SSH key in your Launchpad account.
<directhex> yeah, dunno how up to date it is though. i should check
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Right, but OTOH you can't know for sure about submarine patents and for those of us residing in jurisdictions where software patents are legal, I think it's a fair concern.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: OK.  Need that first.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Have you used svn much?
<directhex> yeah
<directhex> aha, only my office machines are in there
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: This won't be too hard then.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: If you want to just pastebin me the change, I can stuff it in bzr or just toss a new key in there.
<directhex> right, added
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I'm pretty much a bzr neophyte myself, so we'll see how this goes.
<directhex> o_o
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu has instructions on how to pull a branch.
<directhex> okay, i spy a patchsys. good.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Here's the official Kubuntu bzr howto: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/docs/BZR-HOWTO.txt
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Yes, quilt.
<ScottK-laptop> All KDE core packages have it built into the standard KDE package structure.
<directhex> cmake says it's 21% done on a test build. ho hum.
<ScottK-laptop> I've built kde4bindings a few times, so I knew we had time to work on bzr....
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, in reply to earlier, i take shuttleworth's view on patents. he's smarter than me, so i defer to him.
<ScottK-laptop> In general, I agree, but Microsoft has a specific history of bad acts that makes me particularly leary.
<ScottK-laptop> I may just feel strongly about it because I've had stuff I helped develop show up in Microsoft patent claims.
<directhex> mmm, i reckon they have more to gain from sabre rattling than from specific action. they still haven't revealed their hundreds of "violated" patents in the kernel
<ScottK-laptop> Agreed.
<ScottK-laptop> For now ...
<directhex> everything in life is only for now
<directhex> even patent violation. you can ask the freetype guys about that one
<ScottK-laptop> Well I think there is a risk associated with letting ourselves get too dependent on this particular technology.
<ScottK-laptop> Now the degree of risk is unknown, so it's not suprising reasonable people disagree on how high it is.
<directhex> and a valid question is how do you define "too dependent"
<directhex> an app framework... honestly, i wouldn't lose any sleep. more than that? don't reckon it'll ever happen really
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Well I think KDE is not at all dependent.  We could rip it out tomorrow and not miss a beat.
<ScottK-laptop> I like it that way.
<directhex> but there are escape tunnels and get-out routes built into every stage. worst case scenario, we lose ms.net interop, but keep "something" which is a nice framework for *nix
<directhex> i think it's a positive for people with a windows background to be able to knock up some kde4 plasma in a language they already know, in a few minutes. but if that goes, well, c'est la vie
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: I think that is potentially an optimistic assessment.  Recall that in the patent game independent invention doesn't help.
<ScottK-laptop> Sure. I agree.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, in the yank patent system, prior art doesn't help either! :p
<ScottK-laptop> I'm glad to provide the bindings, but wouldn't want it in our core anywhere.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Yes.  The system is broken, but it's the one we got.
<ScottK-laptop> Although there was a recent court case that seems likely to significantly narrow what's patentable in software.
<directhex> it's not in gnome's core either. one or two apps... the apps can be swapped out. they might be inferior replacements (that's an argument i'm NOT getting into, one the desktop team can have far away from me)
<directhex> i just want ubuntu to be absolutely the most attractive platform for anyone for anything. with best of breed apps everywhere. and i don't want to have some mandate on what free software devs may and may not use as a language
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, I'm good with that.
<directhex> fr'example, dropping beagle for tracker... good! i want the best, not the monoest. but equally, i want the best, not the least monoey, when comparing f-spot to the competition
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  I really have no opinion on those since I don't run Gnome.
<directhex> tracker instead of beagle was an obvious choice. other questions... not my call, and i don't use notetaking or photo org apps. but the desktop team made that call, and i want to help support that
<ScottK-laptop> Well kde4libs on armel is at 65% and it started 4 hours ago, so we have a while yet.  How's your test build going?
<directhex> 68%
<directhex> i need a new pc really. one of those nice new i7 chips...
<ScottK-laptop> My desktop is still running Dapper and compiling big packages on a laptop with a 4200rpm micro hard drive is not fun.
<ScottK-laptop> I really need to upgrade the desktop.
<FireRabbit> dapper, wow :)
<ScottK-laptop> It's still working nicely for me and I really don't need any of the fancy new stuff for doing $WORK.
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, i compiled OOo on my laptop for testing mono transition patches. fast cpu, but still a laptop...
<ScottK-laptop> Well kde4bindings doesn't take that long.
<ScottK-laptop> What's fun is suspending in the middle of a build, resuming, and having it work.
<ScottK-laptop> That always suprises me.
<directhex> :o
<directhex> if i knew that worked, i wouldn't have had the laptop open & eating the battery on the drive home from work
<ScottK-laptop> I won't swear it always works, but it's worked for me.
<directhex> well... it's a rather new laptop, not everything works right yet
<directhex> impressive given some of the hardware only had git patch based support about a month before intrepid release, but not 100%
<directhex> i wasn't expecting it to even boot pre-jaunty though
<ScottK-laptop> So kde4libs took 8 hours on armel last time, so we've got 4+ hours before I could upload anything.
<directhex> [ 88%] Building lib/qt-dotnet.dll
<ScottK-laptop> Gotta run (ballet lesson is over).  See you in about an hour.
<nixternal> Description: <insert up to 60 chars description> <insert long description, indented with spaces>
<nixternal> what is that all about? that is the mozilla-plugin-plasma package description
<nixternal> even though it isn't an official repo, could we at least make sure we at least follow the standards
<nixternal> especially when you have Ubuntu MOTU Developers set as the maintainer of the package
<nixternal> apachelogger: will you please add me to ~kubuntu-experimental so I can upload?
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ or you I guess :)
<directhex> dpkg-deb: building package `libsoprano2.0-cil' in `../libsoprano2.0-cil_4.1.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'.
<Riddell> nixternal: approved
<nixternal> thank you sir
<directhex> hm. okay, how do i do something with my local bzr changes?
<nixternal> bzr ci -m 'these are my changes' && bzr push
<directhex> i'm lost. i just about managed to get it onto the internest. someone do something useful with https://code.launchpad.net/~directhex/+junk/monotransition
<directhex> it's nearly 2am, i need some sleep. tell ScottK i said hi
<ScottK-laptop> Back.  How's it going?
<jjesse> cold
<ScottK-laptop> jjesse: @ UDS/fosscamp?
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Did it finish yet?
<jjesse> ScottK-laptop: nope i get there on sunday night
<ScottK-laptop> jjesse: Ah.  Well good luck with it.
<jjesse> is there a #uds or #fosscamp
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.  I'm sure there is/will be.
<Riddell> #fosscamp for now
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> and #uds soon
<jjesse> ?
<Riddell> jjesse: dunno, check if it's registered I guess
<ScottK-laptop> jjesse: It'll likely be #uds-jaunty or some such.
 * ScottK-laptop moves on to the next stop for the evening.
 * ScottK-laptop is looking into kde4bindings now.
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Diff looks good.  Test building now.  I'd have given bonus points for a lintian over-ride for E: kde4bindings source: missing-build-dependency-for-dh_-command dh_clifixperms=cli-common-dev
<ScottK-laptop> directhex: Also I looked at irclogs.ubuntu.com and saw where you put your stuff.  That worked great.  It was easy to merge with what I had already.
<ScottK-laptop> Argh!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/81250/
<ScottK-laptop> I think this happened before and it built OK on the buildd, so I just uploaded it to my PPA to see ...
<Hobbsee> strange?
<Hobbsee> did /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/ exist at the time?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> Other files got copied into it.
<ScottK-laptop> I think something is weird in my chroot.
<ScottK-laptop> If it builds on my ppa, then I'm going to dump the chroot and make a new one.
 * ScottK-laptop heads to bed.  I'll upload it if it built tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> very weird
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<ScottK-laptop> I pushed the changes so far into the bzr repo and I'm heading to bed.
<NCommander> morning apachelogger and ScottK
<NCommander> I have a request, can someone please look into uploading kde4bindings from the PPA (it builds; test built in my PPA)
<snikker> i've got this error: KDEInit could not launch «/usr/bin/kate» (i've posted here because i've got no answer in #kubuntu)
<Hobbsee> do you have kate installed?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: that error happens for a lot of programs for me,but they start still
<snikker> yes, is instellaed and run, but i've got the error when i open a second text file
<Hobbsee> strange
<snikker> this appen only with the -u switch in the kate.desktop file (kate -u %U)
<snikker> is not possible fix it?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea
<directhex> ScottK-laptop, can you *please* ensure the debian kde team gets its hands on the mono 2.0 transition stuff - or do i need to bug them myself?
<ScottK> directhex: I can send it to them.
<ScottK> directhex: Not quite out of the woods yet though: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20254100/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.kde4bindings_4:4.1.80-0ubuntu2~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> If NCommander shows up,maybe someone can point him at that ...
<cbr> the default volume change shortcut in kmix @ kde 4.2 beta1 is the PCM slider.. and it changes sound for VLC etc, but it doesnt affect Amarok one bit
<cbr> why is that?
<directhex> [ 88%] Building lib/qt-dotnet.dll
<directhex> cd /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/obj-i686-linux-gnulp/csharp/qyoto && /usr/bin/csc -debug -define:DEBUG -unsafe -warn:0 -keyfile:/build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/key.snk -out:/build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/obj-i686-linux-gnulp/lib/qt-dotnet.dll -target:library /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/src/SmokeInvocation.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/src/SmokeMarshallers.cs /build/buildd/kd
<directhex> e4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/src/Qyoto.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/src/QyotoMetaData.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/src/AssemblyInfo.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/core/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/gui/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/network/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/sql/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4binding
<directhex> s-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/xml/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/svg/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/opengl/*.cs /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/csharp/qyoto/qdbus/*.cs
<directhex> hm, that was longer than expected
<directhex> "[ 89%] Built target qt-dotnet" is the important bit tho. it certainly *seems* to be built
<directhex> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kde4bindings-4.1.80/debian/tmp/usr/lib/mono/gac/qt-dotnet/4.4.0.0__194a23ba31c08164/qt-dotnet.dll
<apachelogger> directhex: interesting approach to length really
<directhex> apachelogger, the key point is "it's building that dll fine"
<apachelogger> directhex: but not in the path we try to copy it from
<apachelogger> directhex: I think the whole copying in debian/rules can be dumped ... my guess is that in 4.1.73 qyoto didn't install the files, which appears to be working now
<DaSkreech> Anyone having issues with present windows in the beta?
<nixternal> apachelogger: we have anythign close to amarok 2 packages yet?
<smarter> nixternal: amarok-kde4
<smarter> if you're speaking of 2.0.0, it's packaged and waiting for official release
<apachelogger> nixternal: not in jaunty
 * nixternal is using intrepid
<apachelogger> we need a working mysql5.1 first
<apachelogger> nixternal: kubuntu-members-kde4
<smarter> yay, krunner crashed
<nixternal> roger that, thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> or you join the ninjas, in which case you would get access to 2.0+apacheloggerfix :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually apacheloggerfix is not uploaded yet ;-)
<apachelogger> somone broke my oxygen icons btw
<apachelogger> oh, I have serious version conflicts
<nixternal> how do I join these ninjas?
<DaSkreech> With stealth
<directhex> apachelogger, right, sure. i'm also a little curious about the nepomuk problem, but i don't think it's a priority#
<paracetamolo1> hello
<paracetamolo1> I'd like to know if there is a digikam 0.10package planned in the near future
<paracetamolo1> because otherwise I'll try to compile it from sources
<paracetamolo1> thanks
<apachelogger> directhex: the nepomuk problem isn't a problem, that is an upstramish issue of source distribution
<apachelogger> paracetamolo1: sure
<paracetamolo1> when it will be available?
<paracetamolo1> a week or two month?
<apachelogger> in the near future
<paracetamolo1> just to have an idea
<paracetamolo1> ok
<paracetamolo1> thank you guys for your work
<paracetamolo1> I know you're keeping busy :)
<apachelogger> we certainly do ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: 2 questions: 1) shall I dump debian/cdbs from kde-l10n and use kde4.mk instead 2) can the debian/scripts stuff be dropped from kdesdk in favor of pkg-tools-kde?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes and yes
<Riddell> the second one already should be
<Riddell> oh well, kdesdk needs changed still I guess
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: having fun at fosscamp?
<ScottK-laptop> debian bug 498868
<ubottu> Debian bug 498868 in cli-common-dev "cli-common-dev: misparses monodis output or doesn't set MONO_PATH properly" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/498868
<ScottK-laptop> I think I figured it out.
<smarter> where does Plasma stores the gethotnewstuff-downloaded themes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, pleasant enough http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/2008-06-12-uds-hot-tub.jpg
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe :D
<ScottK-laptop> Uploaded another try on kde4bindings to my PPA.  We'll see if it survives on LPIA or not ...
<NCommander> hye all
<NCommander> *hey
<NCommander> ScottK, monring/afternoon
<ScottK> NCommander: Hey.
<NCommander> ScottK, did you get a chance to look at kde4bindings again
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  We almost got the mono stuff building.
<ScottK-laptop> Your stuff is good.
<ScottK-laptop> I just tossed another try at my PPA.  The last one built on amd64/i386, but not lpia.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, yay for good stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> I think I got it though.  We'll see.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, is it just the mono binding thats broken? (I'm only being somewhat insistant on this because this should fix bindings on ARM)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Yes.  I'll upload something today either way.  Either your stuff if I don't get mono sorted or all of it if I do.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Should know in about 32 minutes: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/+build/807003
<NCommander> Thanks ScottK, sorry to nag
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: No problem. I understand why you're anxious.
<ScottK-laptop> I wasn't going to do a new bindings upload until after your latest kde4libs was done on armel anyway, so you've only lost ~15 hours.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I probably should apply the standard disclaimer; I have yet to be able build kde4bindings on armel (yay for slow shitty HW)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Well if we're fixing other stuff, if that one doesn't go so well it's not a wasted upload.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I don't want to send any patches upstream until I'm sure everything going to work sanely
<NCommander> as far as I can tell, we're the first people to try compiling the KDE4 series on ARM hardware
<NCommander> or 4.1-4.2
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I've seen KDE4 on seele's N810, so I know that's not true.
<ScottK-laptop> It was 4.1 she had.
<NCommander> Its strange, I'd like to know how they got it to compile
<NCommander> The Debian ARM guys have been scratching on how to get it working it seems
 * ScottK-laptop looks at seele, becuase he doesn't remember where she got it.
<smarter> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3546 maybe?
 * ScottK-laptop needs to run $MIDDLE_CHILD to school, so I'll be back in ~45 minutes to see how kde4bindings worked out.
<NCommander> ah
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Maemo/KDE4_on_n810
<paracetamolo1> for problems relative to kde4.2 beta, may I ask here?
<smarter> depends
<smarter> ask, we'll see
<paracetamolo1> packaging issue i guess
<paracetamolo1> I keep getting 'broken pipe'
<paracetamolo1> during kubuntu upgrades
<smarter> "broken pipe" is not the error, just a consequence of the error
<paracetamolo1> this time kde-window-manager and systemsettings
<smarter> please paste the full log so that we can see what really is the error(thought I already have an idea)
<paracetamolo1> won't install, because they will overwrite some files from kdebase-workspace-bin
<paracetamolo1> one sec, I tell you the precise files
<smarter> yup, that's it, we've some overwrite problems
<paracetamolo1> systemsetting --> /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_fonts.so
<paracetamolo1> kde-window-maanger --> /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu
<paracetamolo1> theese are the file each package is trying to overwrite
<paracetamolo1> both files also belong to kde-workspace-bin
<paracetamolo1> i tryed with $ dpkg --force-overwrite -i kde-window-manager
<paracetamolo1> ooops: tryed -> tried
<paracetamolo1> when i launch kwin it prints:
<paracetamolo1> kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libkephal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: It built, so after I fiddle debian/changelog for the archive, I'll upload it.
 * NCommander nods
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Uploaded.  Did you see R!dell's Maemo link?
<NCommander> no
<seele> ScottK-laptop: sebas is the one who started the n810 howto and i added some logic gap stuff
<seele> unfortunately the person who is maintaining the packages doesnt have time to do it anymore.. and so i think only 4.1.1 is available
<seele> and it's buggy as all hell
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: ^^^^
<seele> NCommander: also.. don't replace the hilden desktop default or else your device will crash and reboot
<NCommander> seele, oh, I see, well, we'll be working to change that, once everything is compiled
<seele> sweet
<seele> brr.. can't wait to get to cali for a week
<DaSkreech> seele: What's the occasion?
<nixternal> almost forgot to do my pre-boarding crap for tomorrow's flight...luckily I got in Boarding Group "A"
<Riddell> nixternal, seele: do you know when you're getting in?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd go ahead and bin New kde4bindings when you have a moment.  It's built on most archs now.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: best say binary instead of bin, I might mistake it for a verb :)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  binary then ...
<Riddell> who's the hero that fixed it?
<NCommander> wait, what?
<NCommander> hey Riddell and ScottK
<Riddell> kde4bindings is in new
<ScottK> NCommander did the armel stuff (that's still going, so keep your fingers crossed), directhex did the mono stuff, and I did a bit a cleaned so mono would build on lpia
<ScottK> a cleaned/of cleanup
<NCommander> Riddell, yay
<NCommander> I think it should build on armel
<NCommander> I don't know if KDE proper is actually going to work (I had to write a good chunk of code in kde4libs to get it to handle floats)
<directhex> ScottK, i'm curious about what was needed for the lpia breakage
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> directhex:  In debian/rules change cp obj-*-linux-gnu/lib/qt-dotnet.dll rules to cp obj-*-linux-gnu*/lib/qt-dotnet.dll because lpia uses obj-i686-linux-gnulp
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<directhex> ScottK, aha! explains why it built fine in my amd64 pbuilder
<directhex> ScottK, thanks for the info
<NCommander> wooo
 * NCommander hugs directhex 
<ScottK> directhex: I had to diff the relevant bits of the i386 and lpia build logs to figure it out.
<NCommander> ScottK, w.r.t. to kde4bindings, I'm happy to report its past its previous FTBFS point
<directhex> ScottK, well investigated, though. i know how frustrating seemingly inexplicable problems can be, when there's no rational reason why it isn't working
<NCommander> directhex, the reverse is true, when something is working yet logic says it shouldn't :-/
<directhex> NCommander, i spent all of friday with funny problems at work, caused by the lack of /etc/ldap.secret
<NCommander> yay for LDAP's lack of quality documentation -_-;
<ScottK> NCommander: Kewl.
 * NCommander needs to figure out how to get from the airport to the hotel
<ScottK> directhex: I'm just glad I actually found and fixed an FTBFS like that myself instead of just getting NCommander to do it for me like I usually do.
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> ScottK, which FTBFS was this? Mono?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yeah on lpia.
<ScottK> The mono bindings part of kde4bindings specifically.
<NCommander> yuck
<NCommander> Oh yay
<NCommander> that means KDE on lpia might actually build
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * NCommander finds it kinda pathetic that KDE needs actual porting to ARM
<NCommander> Granted, its nothing major, but isn't the point of Qt this isn't necessary :-/
<ScottK> NCommander: Well it's a beta.  This is a great time to be finding these problems.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah ...
 * NCommander looks at the build backlog
<ScottK> This is excatly why we jump to the next release as soons as we can ...
<Hobbsee> NCommander: check when people are grabbing taxis.  or take the shuttle.
<NCommander> What shuttle?
 * NCommander perfers mass transit if possible
<directhex> and why i wanted the mono transition early! although the actual mono changes to kde4bindings are tiny... it's unrelated kde suckage that caused further issues ;)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, you state side?
<NCommander> directhex, KDE has a lot of suckage w.r.t. to compiling the damn thing from source
<Hobbsee> NCommander: huh?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, are you in the United States
<Hobbsee> super shuttle.  didn't you get jorge's mail
<Hobbsee> NCommander: no, i leave in ~6 hours
<NCommander> or still in Australia
<NCommander> ah
<ScottK> directhex: It would have been convenient to not deal with the mono transition at the same time we were in the middle of KDE 4.1 -> 4.2, but as you say, better early.
<NCommander> Yeah, I did
<directhex> when's UDS coming back to oxford, then? i could actually go if it was in oxford ;)
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i still have 1 car, 1 bus, 2 trains, 1 plane, and 1 taxi in front of me...
<NCommander> But I *hate* taking private transportation if avoidable
<NCommander> Hobbsee, O_o;
<Hobbsee> yay for trackwork.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: there might be trains / buses etc - i've no idea.
<NCommander> I've been to SF before
<NCommander> I just need to see if the hotel is close to a BART or MUNI station
 * NCommander did get his jacket pressed
<NCommander> I don't know how things just get wrinkled hanging in my closet
<ScottK> NCommander: Apparently Google maps is all you need: http://luisbg.blogalia.com//historias/60930
<NCommander> Yeah, I saw that
<NCommander> I'll never visit the pier again
<NCommander> I got divebombed by pidegons
 * DaSkreech throws flowers on Hobbsee
<ScottK> Riddell: "it's important to sample the local culture, even if it is raw meat" is priceless.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: thanks!
 * Hobbsee plays in the flower petals
 * NCommander pulls out the snowblower and dumps snow on Hobbsee
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm amazed I didn't have any problems after eating it
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> Its been fun
<NCommander> But I got to get on the road again
<NCommander> I'll drop in later
 * ScottK will be back in a couple of hours ...
 * NCommander grumbles
<siekacz> hi
<NCommander> Miserable
<NCommander> Absolutely ****ing miserable
<seele> Riddell: I get in a little after 17:00 Sunday
<Hobbsee> NCommander: why?
<Riddell> hi siekacz
<NCommander> kde4bindings and sip can burn
<NCommander> Every time I plug one FTBFS, two more crop up somewhere else
<siekacz> kde4 doesn't respect resolution settings
<seele> who was working on printing?
<Riddell> seele: which part of it?
<DaSkreech> Riddell was doing printing stuff as I recall
<seele> Riddell: the wizard
<seele> Riddell: no error message when you put a space in the printer name.. it just sits there when you click OK to complete the printer installation
<Riddell> seele: Arby seems to have volunteered, it's still on my to do as well
<Riddell> it should allow a space surely
<DaSkreech> Don't call her surly
<seele> Riddell: i thought there are two names.  what is labelled as the "printer name" is the system name and i dont think cups allows you to have a space
<seele> the logical name is the "description" and can be whatever you want
<seele> unless that isnt the problem and it is a different bug
<Riddell> bugs.kde.org is the best place for bugs
<seele> yep
<Riddell> although poking here is useful too so I actually know to look at it :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone one something newer than the KDE 4.2 beta right now?
<DaSkreech> Where is the upstream bug database for X.org ?
<DaSkreech> Free desktop?
<Riddell> think so
<DaSkreech> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-07
<seele> DaSkreech: afaik anyone with kde-neo should have yesterday's trunk
<DaSkreech> ok
<seele> hum.. i should probably pack. i probably wont have much time to do it tomorrow morning
<jjesse> agreed
<jjesse> i have to do the same
<jjesse> loading up laptop right now with movies/videos for the flights to SFO tomorrow
<seele> Riddell: does kevin have his own kilt or is he wearing yours?
<Riddell> seele: it's mine
<seele> you and kevin are quite close then? that seems a bit intimate to share a kilt :P
<Riddell> seele: I think I lost my toothbrush, can I borrow yours?
<Riddell> probably a good thing seele missed that :)
<seele> wba
<seele> hmm?
<Riddell> rumour has it I share my IRC session too
<seele> oh yes.. that was a bit confusing
<seele> you're quite the open love kindof guy
<Riddell> seele: I hope you've packed your swimsuit, that hot tub would be a shame to miss :)
 * DaSkreech stays away from toothbrush mentions
<seele> there is only one person i share a toothbrush with!
<seele> Riddell: damn, and here i was going to "forget" it.  i guess i can't now that i've had a reminder :P
<nixternal> Riddell: I get in to San Fran at 16:55
<nixternal> seele: you already got a ride to the hotel?
<nixternal> you get in less than an hour after I do
<Riddell> nixternal: she gets in five minutes after you
<nixternal> 17:47 is what she put on the wiki page
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> well best to share, the taxis are expensive, >$120 for us
<Riddell> and obviously make sure to get a receipt so you can claim it back
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> jjesse: what is your cab situation like?
<Riddell> you can also get the caltrain to sunnyvale but goodness knows if it runs on sundays or how you get from its station to the hotel
<nixternal> I am researching that info now
<nixternal> for $9 you can go from the airport to the hotel via public transportation
<ScottK> nixternal: Or find a Canonical employee to share with and say, "Since you're going to expense this anyway, mind paying for it?"
<nixternal> they are all there already I am sure
<nixternal> cool, if nobody chimes up, I will go ahead and reserve a shuttle ride...$35
<nixternal> jpds: you around at all? if you wanted to ride together, we need to figure out where to meet up at
<nixternal> ooh, $25 for a shuttle...getting cheaper!
<DaSkreech> But wait order now and we wil throw in a backup rickshaw!!!
 * ScottK-laptop flings another try at kde4bindings at his PPA ...
<jjesse> nixternal only $25 now?
<jjesse> using supershuttle/
<jjesse> ?
<nixternal> another shuttle
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> I am guessing, not matter which way I look at it, it is probably going to be 2+ hours from the airport to the hotel
<jjesse> ouch
<nixternal> so I am just debating taking public transportation
<NCommander> Home. Finally ****ing home
<ScottK> NCommander: My next plan for kde4bindings is to just disable anythin *nepomuk* and see if that builds.
<ScottK> anythin/anything.
<ScottK> If anyone objects to that idea ^^^ speak up quick.
<r0dzilla> good evening
<ScottK> Good evening.
<r0dzilla> trying out the 4.2 beta and I'm getting an error in adept:
<r0dzilla> http://pastebin.ca/1278482
<ScottK> A fix for that's already been uploaded.
<r0dzilla> ah update sources again?
<ScottK> Are you on Intrepid from the PPA or Jaunty?
<r0dzilla> intrepid/ppa
<ScottK> Dunno if that one has been fixed or not.
<r0dzilla> jaunty is the next release right?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<ScottK-laptop> It's really not suitable for people to use at the moment, but that doesn't stop some people.
<nixternal> it stopped me :p
<r0dzilla> lol sometimes I like to try bleeding edge but then you find out why it's called bleeding edge sometimes
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Yeah, me too.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: If you've got a few minutes it might be nice to look at the kdesdk changes that got uploaded to Jaunty today and see if the experimental PPA needs update too.
<ScottK-laptop> OK, flung that piece of stinking .... at the wall.  We'll see if it sticks.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Just uploaded another try at kde4bindings.
<seele> nixternal: already sharing a cab with steve conklin who comes in at 17:40.  if you didn't reserve super shuttle we could probably put another person in it
<nixternal> seele: nah, you guys won't be leaving the airport until around 9pm at the earliest since you have some going through customs
<nixternal> I am probably going to be green and just take public transportation :)
<nixternal> $7
<nixternal> can't beat that!
<nixternal> might have to walk a little bit, but that never hurt anyone
<seele> nixternal: customs?  we're both from the US?
<nixternal> your shuttle ride with greg and jonathan though, he said some have to go through customs
<seele> that will take forever
<seele> what are you talking about?
<nixternal> 1.5 hours
<nixternal> what greg just told me in another channel
<seele> i have no idea what you are talking about
<seele> i am taking a taxi
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I thought you were doing the shuttle with jjesse and them
<seele> the shuttle takes forever
<seele> no?
<seele> i am sharing a taxi
<nixternal> ahh, OK, my mistake
<nixternal> that is about $100 isn't it :)
<seele> split 2 ways and it is half the time
<nixternal> so if it is just you and steve, I am down with sharing a cab with you guys
<seele> ok
<seele> what's your email so i can get you in on it
<nixternal> 630.445.3860 is my cell...I will probably be outside chilling in the much nicer weather :)
<nixternal> nixternal@kubuntu.org
<seele> what airline?
<nixternal> southwest, flight 833, arrive at 4:55pm
<seele> ok.. trying to figure out what terminal youre coming in from
<nixternal> terminal 1
<nixternal> boarding area b
<nixternal> what are you coming in on?
<seele> united.. terminal 3
<nixternal> ok, that gives me time to cut through the domestic garage and catch up with you
<nixternal> so you come in directly across the airport from me
<seele> i think steve comes in at terminal 1 as well
<seele> from alabama
<seele> i hope there are no delays tomorrow.. it started snowing in DC
 * nixternal looks at the wiki
<nixternal> it stopped snowing tonight
<seele> not going to miss DC.  2, 2, 6 and rain, 11 and rain, 4
<seele> and those are the highs
<nixternal> seele: steve can pay, he works for canonical and he can expense it :p
<seele> nixternal: hah, i dont care either way.  i like paying for stuff so i can put the points on my cc
<nixternal> hehe
<seele> i get 1% on everything and 3% on my top 5
<seele> and for ever $200 back i get another $50
<nixternal> groovy, put it on your card and I will give you cash, hook ya up with some points :)
<seele> and i pay it off every month, so it is free money
<nixternal> seele: hey, we can take a super shuttle execucar sedan for $85
<nixternal> we get it upon arrival...I could get that set up once I get there
<nixternal> we can pull up to the hotel in style :)
<ScottK> FYI, I'll fix the hppa kde4bindings FTBFS after I find out if the current one builds on armel.
<nixternal> kde4bindings is kicking everyone's ass I think
<nixternal> I overheard debian, fedora, and open suse having issues
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure we're getting close.
<ScottK> The HPPA FTBFS was just a brain fart on my part.
<manchicken> I can't believe this...
<manchicken> I'm actually rocking out on #ubuntu-fr.  Don't I feel accomplished.
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> waaah
<apachelogger> http://www.last.fm/user/Smarter/library/music/Eiffel+65?sortOrder=desc&sortBy=plays
<apachelogger> I really think smarter is way too young to even know of that song :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ahoy, got internet access @ home yet?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: are you there at the uds ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: nope, unfortunately I am too busy with work
<Tonio_> :(
<Tonio_> apachelogger: good point is that I'll really be able to contribute starting 2009 :)
<apachelogger> :)
<Tonio_> can't wait really, allong with having an appartment, that blown my mind up the last 3 month...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: did you hear? policykit is going to be part of KDE 4.2
<Tonio_> yep I saw that news ;)
<Tonio_> pretty cook indeed !
<Tonio_> apachelogger: now the question is : are kcm modules and so on going to use it ?
 * apachelogger didn't notice yet
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I guess we could steal an implementation from trunk (if they choose to add it post-4.2)
<Tonio_> maybe yes.... as long as we can use packagekit, I'm happy :)
<apachelogger> that would imply that we have a sensible for it though :P
<apachelogger> oh, gotta go
<apachelogger> cya
<Tonio_> cya :)
<chris062689> Anyone alive in here? :D
<Dekans> hello guys
<Dekans> I have a conflict with koffice 2 beta and KDE 4.2 beta
<Dekans> kde-icons-oxygen conflicts with koffice-kde4-data
<NCommander> hey all
<NCommander> hey all
<Dekans> it broke my dependencies tree
<mcas> apachelogger: ping
<r0dzilla> kde 4.2 ppa broke my dependencies tree...
<Dekans> i'm not the only one \o/
<Dekans> r0dzilla: do you have koffice 2 beta 3 installed ?
<r0dzilla> no
<r0dzilla> just kde 4.2 ppa
<r0dzilla> this site seems to have a fix:  http://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2006/04/16/dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-x-which-is-also-in-package-y/
<Dekans> good to know
<Dekans> let's find the correct package to force
<r0dzilla> that site says the first package (AAA) in his example
 * NCommander had a breakthrough w.r.t. to kde4bidnings
<r0dzilla> hey that fixed mine
<Dekans> it seems to work :)
<r0dzilla> installing firefox now that it can find deps
<Dekans> thanks r0dzilla
<toma> Riddell: can packaging errors in intrepid be fixed or how does that work?
<Riddell> toma: see StableReleaseUpdates for procedure for serious bugs
<toma> Riddell: ah, good, i think an uninstallable package matches the requirements
<Dekans> why is the oxygen theme ugly on gtk apps ?
<Dekans> I just tried debian yesterday and I had nice firefox buttons
<ephoenix> hey all
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: So it looks like I got kde4bindings to get farther on armel.  Would you please have a look and see if you can figure the next step.
<ephoenix> I have installed kde 4.2 and have broken dependencies with kdebase-runtime. How do I correct this problem?
 * nixternal gets ready to leave...see you all in about 10 hours!
<nixternal> +1 630 445 3860 - call or sms if you would like...if you have a blackberry, my PIN is 302A16ED - that is Three Zero Two Alpha One Six Echo Delta :p
<nixternal> rgreening: see you tonight sweetheart :p
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> you keep your hands to yourself :P
<nixternal> getting ready to get ready
<rgreening> I'm at the airport
<nixternal> I made sure they hooked us up with a single bed
<rgreening> lol.
<nixternal> where are you flying in from again?
<rgreening> pitcher or catcher?
<rgreening> St. John's.
<nixternal> how long of a flight?
<rgreening> http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com
<rgreening> read my post
<nixternal> lazy ass
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> the flight is 3hrs to Toronto, then 2 hr wait, can't remember how long to Calif from there...
 * rgreening checks ticket...
<nixternal> ya, you get into cali at like 8pm iirc
<nixternal> I will already be at the hotel when you get there, so I will make sure to turn on the air conditioning so you don't overheat
<nixternal> luckily, chicago isn't getting any snow today, we got it all yesterday
<nixternal> but it is a whopping 6f
<rgreening> correct... 7:57 or similar
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> Im looking out the airport window.. cant see $hit
<nixternal> -14c...brr it is cold
<rgreening> Im really looking fwd to meeting everyone
<rgreening> I see jr has already been hitting the hot tub
<nixternal> I am looking forward to...ya I guess the same thing, but the night life aspect of the entire event :)
<rgreening> lol.. karoke
<nixternal> ya, I saw those pictures too....kind of scary :p
<rgreening> hehe\
<nixternal> I swear, JR has pics from every UDS where he is in some sort of water
<nixternal> except for Boston, I saw him in a flashy convertable red car that had "Red Hat" on the license plate, and he was wearing a fedora
<rgreening> he should come here... the water is extremely cold
<nixternal> traitor!!!
<rgreening> OMG
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> so, what are the night time plans
<nixternal> that I do not know
<nixternal> I know I am scheduled to find a spot with live bands for Jono and jcastro
<nixternal> one night the MOTU Council people are supposed to get together
<nixternal> so that leaves the rest of the night life up in the air
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> count me in
<rgreening> I only need 1-2 hrs sleep a night :P
<nixternal> I need about an hour more :)
<rgreening> cool, I get to sleep in
<nixternal> I can do 3 and hurt, but 4 to 6 is perfect
<rgreening> HAH
<nixternal> hahahahaha, nice
<rgreening> I can see we'll get along great
<nixternal> we can either use the bathtub for a) showering, or b) a keg :)
<nixternal> I always go with b, because hotels have sinks
<rgreening> ~twitter update Getting my demo of ufw-kde ready
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> we can always steal someone elses shower
<nixternal> alrighty, time to get ready to head out....see you tonight!
<rgreening> kk
<nixternal> that we can do!
<rgreening> l8r
<NCommander> nixternal, and rgreening
<nixternal> yo
<NCommander> I might be late to the party tonight :-/
<rgreening> yo NCommander
<NCommander> Rochester got a flash freeze
<NCommander> Near whiteout
<nixternal> NCommander: the party shall never end until you are passed out!
<rgreening> bwhahaahhahahahahhhahha
<NCommander> You have all lost the game!
 * NCommander departs for breakfast
 * nixternal goes...see ya'll in a bit
<NCommander> cya
 * jussi01 waves
<rgreening> o/
<Tonio_> hi everyone...
<Tonio_> seele, Riddell: are you already in sunnyvale ?
<ephoenix> back
<NCommander> lool, care to chat on the topic of kde4bindings?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You're looking into it then?
<NCommander> On ARM?
<ScottK-laptop> Yes
<NCommander> I finally broke down and looked through sip
<NCommander> I finally found the ****ing problem
<ScottK-laptop> Kewl.
<NCommander> It's in python-qt4, not kde4bindings
<NCommander> python-qt4 doesn't properly handle qreal's on ARM
<NCommander> anything trying to link against python-qt4 and use qreal will fly right into the same problem
<ScottK-laptop> Let me know when you have a patch ...
<NCommander> I probably won't have it until I get to UDS
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<NCommander> And if you want it test built on ARM, might want to try next week :-)
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, well you're track record is pretty good.  I don't mind throwing a technically sound patch at the buildd's and seeing if it sticks.
<NCommander> If this works, then we can remove some of the patches I've added to kde4libs :-)
<NCommander> Yay for patch removals!
<NCommander> bah, I knew I was forgetting something
 * NCommander forgot his cell phones data cable
 * NCommander grumbles
<NCommander> Why do I keep making ~700 line patches
<JontheEchidna> because you embrace pain!
<manchicken> Mmm... Pain...
 * NCommander hits JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * NCommander *really* hopes this works
<chris062689> Whats up?
<chris062689> Hello, world?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, ScottK: bug 272399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272399 in qt4-x11 "File watcher causes Plasma crash on mouseover" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272399
<JontheEchidna> I probably need to do an SRU for that too
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.2 plasma applets use the "configure" button that triggers the crash everywhere (or at least the comic applet does now, and that's the most important applet :P)
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: I got it.
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<ScottK-laptop> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main qt4-x11 4.4.3-1ubuntu4 (tar) [113MB]
<ScottK-laptop> May be a few minutes though ...
<smarter> the configure button doesn't crash here
<ScottK-laptop> 98% [2 qt4-x11 111833872/113MB 99%] and it craps out ...
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.
<JontheEchidna> smarter: it's giving the applet focus after configuring
<JontheEchidna> that causes the crash
<smarter> didn't happen here
<Tm_T> BAH!
<Tm_T> /usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support/q3listview.h:131: error: expected ‘,’ or ‘...’ before ‘&’ token
<Tm_T> /usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support/q3listview.h:132: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘QColorGroup’ with no type
<Riddell> missing a #include usually
 * smarter would say #include <QColorGroup> :}
<smarter> or rather: don't use no deprecated functions! :P
<Tm_T> smarter: ye, I would say so too
<Tm_T> kdenetwork, trunk
<Tm_T> have to look at it tomorrow, now I need my sleep
<Tm_T> good night kids and thanks (:)
<smarter> 'night Tm_T
<chris062689> hmmm
<chris062689> Does KDevelop in the 8.10 repos, is that made for KDE 4 / QT 4 development?
<chris062689> Like, if I make something with the designer, will that be in QT 4?
<chris062689> Or does KDevelop still use KDE 3  /  QT 3 at this time+
<smarter> I think it can be used for both
<smarter> but it's the kde3 version of kdevelop of course
<smarter> for designer, well it depends on which version of designer is installed
<Riddell> #kubuntu for user questions
<NCommander> hey Riddell
 * smarter is off to bed
<smarter> 'night guys
<NCommander> night smarter
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: So earlier you were saying if we smack JontheEchidna around enough kde4bindings will build?
<ScottK-laptop> BTW JontheEchidna, qt4-x11 test build started.  Given how long it took just to build the source package, I expect I'll know in a week or tw.
<ScottK-laptop> tw/two
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, probably
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, anyway, I think I have a breakthrough w.r.t. to python-qt4 (and thus kde4bindings)
<ScottK-laptop> Excellent.
<jjesse-dell> afternoon from minneapolis airport
<chris062689> Is KDevelop in the 8.10 repos made for creating KDE 4 apps, or KDE 3?
<ScottK> chris062689: #kubuntu for user questions.
<jjesse-dell> Riddell: you kicking everyone off #fosscamp?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment, I'd appreciate it if you'd binary New mlt.  I'm waiting on to to look at updating kdenlive
<FireRabbit> hey nixternal, you around?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-30
<txwikinger> nixternal: I guess the Bears season just finished
<jjesse> if gimp is no longer going to be included in ubuntu by default and f-spot is,what are we going to include?
<nixternal> jjesse: gwenview, what we have always included
<jjesse> ok thx
<jjesse> working on docs :)
<jjesse> hrnn
<ScottK> It's them following our lead
<ScottK>  .... even if they didn't know it.
<maco> because we rock?
<maco> unlike my mum's computer right now. ><
<ScottK> maco: We've controlled hard drives by UUID since edgy or feisty.  Instead of thinking sda or sdb, make sure you're getting the right UUID.
<maco> grub's device.map doesnt use UUIDs
<maco> it has sda and sdb
<ScottK> OMFG, and we switched to that?
<ScottK> There's very seriously a good reason we switched to UUIDs in the first place.
<ScottK> You can't rely on the BIOS to give you consistent ordering so device names are (or at least historically) have been very unreliable with multiple drives.
<maco> im pretty sure my BIOS only recognizes 1 of the drives as bootable, and thats sdb
<maco> my BIOS only lists 1 optical drive, 1 hard disk, and floppy
<maco> though i have 2 optical and 2 hard disk
<maco> the one that the BIOS recognizes as bootable is seen by the OS as sdb though. go figure
<maco> and that is consistent
<ScottK> Weird
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> yes, I am loving my new Windows 7 PC I got today \o/
<nixternal> I can shake a window and it maximizes...how insanely awesome is that?
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<nixternal> awesomely useless
<DarkwingDuck> Kinda like Desktop Cubes?
<nixternal> I was showing it off, and said "Look the windows don't wobble"
<nixternal> my buddy goes "NO! but they do maximize"
<maco> you can do that in compiz
<maco> grab the title bar and wobble it a bit and throw it at the top of the screen
<maco> itll maximize automatically
<nixternal> I am working on a project that requires a little windows support, so I needed to get it...Bittorrent wasn't cutting it, so I was like, screw buying the box, let me just go get a desktop
<DarkwingDuck> Hey, what was the help summit that shaumn was talking about nixternal?
<nixternal> we are holding a help summit with all of the distros here in Chicago in like March
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<nixternal> the GNOME peeps are starting to hack in Chicago, so us KDE folks need to do something
<DarkwingDuck> I would love to make it... don't know if I will be able to with $$ and leave time
<nixternal> shaunm is the GNOME head doc dude, even created a new markup for topic-based help
<jjesse> nixternal i use those all the time
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse
<nixternal> which, I will look at incoroporating one of these days in to KHC, once mallard matures that is
<jjesse> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> oh, nixternal you want me to use KDE docs for the desktop docs and mod them for lucid?
<nixternal> ok, Storm Chasers is coming on, and one of the crews gets wiped out by a tornado, so I can't miss it...back later :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Space A and nixternal's couch should minimize the $$$ requirements.
<nixternal> :)
<ScottK> Not too many people actually WANT to go to Chicago in March, so it should be easy.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: you can't do that, KDE docs are GFDL, Ubuntu Documenation Project is CC-by-SA 3.0
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh
<DarkwingDuck> I was wondering about that.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, off to the drawing board.
<nixternal> we are so much smarter than every other documentation project, that we chose CC-by-SA, whereas all of the smart kids use GFDL
<nixternal> anywho, going to watch tv now
<nixternal> later
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<kb9vqf> Anyone else noticed long-term NFS instability in Karmic?
<kb9vqf> Usually ending with a frozen filesystem and the process accessing the disk, but sometimes even a kernel freeze (not panic, oddly enough)?
<ofirk> nixternal: can you give me your mail so we can talk about the feature tour for kubuntu website?
<ghostcube> woha i copied danger from the deep svn yesterday
<ghostcube> 3 hours
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i hate it if the coders copy there wepgae to a game svn trunk so you checkout all stuff you dont need
<apachelogger> ghostcube: wepgae?
<apachelogger> nixternal: uah, KHC, are you sure you dont want to rewrite it from scratch?
<apachelogger> so much to do, so little work
<ghostcube> apachelogger: means weppage ?
<ghostcube> webpage lol
<ghostcube> http://dangerdeep.sourceforge.net/
<woodbj> does kde 4.4 beta 1 come out tomorrow
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you changed name apparently, see the Weekly newsletter: "Herald" :)
<Mamarok> we have a Herald now :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: does he now get to ring a bell and shout the new in the city street?
<Mamarok> well, I guess so :)
<ghostcube> TB 3.0 rc1 sux
<ghostcube> boah is this a bad ass coded release
<markey> Tubular Bells 3? I think it rocks :)
<ghostcube> hahaha
<ghostcube> :;)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: with svn you do not have to checkout the whole tree, but just the parts that you are interested in
<apachelogger> Mamarok: good research is the key to world domination I suppose :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah but the svn co command on the page is wrong
<ghostcube> it clones the whole trunk
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> and as i noticed it was to late
<ghostcube> back to TB 4.0 beta 4 all works again
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> anyone should kill mozilla coders
<ghostcube> 3.0
<apachelogger> ghostcube: well, dont use it :P
<ghostcube> should i use outlook o.O
<apachelogger> ghostcube: how about mutt?
<apachelogger> using a sensible mail client certainly would be an option
<apachelogger> IMHO
<ghostcube> apachelogger: i need one working on windows and linu
<ghostcube> so i just use TB
<apachelogger> so where is the problem with mutt in this regard?
<ghostcube> never used mutt
<ghostcube> normally i must use outlook
<ryanakca> ghostcube: mutt rocks :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: [earlier] http://packages.debian.org/sid/bangarang ... I guess I can requestsync and then drop the copyright once in Ubuntu? The changes have been commited to the packaging branch. [/earlier]
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yus
<apachelogger> also I hope you documented the manual deps somehow
<apachelogger> and I hope they are justified :P
<apachelogger> also mutt-ng is maintained by an austrian born in the same city as I :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll justify them in the packaging branch and copy the changes over once sync'd
<Sput> nixternal: nowadays (in kwin) you can drag the window titlebar to the top of the screen and have it maximize
<Sput> or to other edges to have it cover half the screen
<Sput> yeah, win7 came up with that FAIK, but that's no reason for us to not have it as well :)
<al> they should've patented it
<Sput> they possibly did :)
<apachelogger> compiz came up with it
<Sput> oh? didn't know that
<Sput> I left that mess years ago :)
<Sput> so win7 copied again?
<apachelogger> yus
<Sput> we should start patenting stuffz then!
<Lex79> apachelogger: why bug #484802 is fixed in karmic proposed and not in Lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484802 in kdeedu "SRU: Parley fails to initialize Python scripts" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484802
<Lex79> uhm no it seems fixed
<ghostcube> Windooze 7 is an Solaris Ubuntu KDE QT clon
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> thats why its working
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> apachelogger: du bistn ösi ?
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> hai
<apachelogger> an why is windows 7 a quick time clone?
 * apachelogger doesnt find the UI very quicktimey
<jussi01> hehe
<ghostcube> why des noone like my shortenings today
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> man merkt wo du her kommst :P
<ghostcube> hahaha
<ghostcube> friend of mine is now ösi too left munich arrived in insbruck for studying
<ghostcube> :)
<Sput> not much of a difference
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> hmmm mayn devs here are germans or ?
<ghostcube> many
<gastly> does anyone know how I can increase the timeout for notifications? I'm on kde 4.3.2
<ghostcube> so they keep staying inside the i ?
<ghostcube> hmm thats a good question
<gastly> well, they just come and go...by the time you notice there's a notification...*poof* they disappear :p
<amichair> I find the default timeout too short as well... don't always manage to read the full notification before it disappears
<ghostcube> amichair: ack :)
<ghostcube> isnt there an button to say dont hide notifies
<ghostcube> i remember this
<amichair> right click on the i -> options -> auto hide
<gastly> yes there is, but then the the user's will have to hide them manually...that's even more annoying with lots of notifications coming in
<amichair> when the next notification arrives, I can tell u if it works :-)
<ghostcube> ah exactemont
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> gastly: true
<amichair> yeah, there should be a configurable timeout value in the options
<ghostcube> so an timeout switch would be cool eh ?
<ghostcube> ;)
<gastly> hehe yeah ;)
<ghostcube> is there any chance plasma advanced config isnt anymore layen to the zoom out function
<ghostcube> this is a bit annyoing too
<ghostcube> o.o
<apachelogger> ghostcube: neversfelde is a german contributor :P
<ghostcube> yeah this i have known
<apachelogger> the dev ratio is a bit on the US side
<ghostcube> der kackt mich immer an wenn ich was falsches sage
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<neversfelde> ?
<ghostcube> lol da isser schon
<ghostcube> warn witz der herr
<apachelogger> neversfeldi! :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<ghostcube> heh i have the solution for my printer-applet crash at logout rofl
<ghostcube> i kill it short before i logoff
<ghostcube> ok bad joke :| i go back to work here
<amichair> hmmm notifications still auto-hide even with the option unchecked
<amichair> what are the 'system tray icons' checkboxes for? and the main checkbox? not too clear
<yuriy> this halsectomy thing sounds scary -- is KDE on top of that at all?
<ScottK> Good question
<Mamarok> halsectomy?
<yuriy> Mamarok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<amichair> that does sound scary!
<EagleSn> j ubuntu
<yuriy> short story is hal is deprecated and getting ripped out of default ubuntu
<Mamarok> ouch
<Mamarok> KDE uses HAL all the time...
<yuriy> through solid i hope -- question is is there a DeviceKit backend?
<yuriy> i think that's the new thing
<ScottK> Yep
<apachelogger> markey: could the cover manager be made non-blocking?
<yuriy> *googles* sounds like there are at least two http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/fedora-kde/2009-August/003536.html
 * rdieter_work knows of http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/alternate-solid-devicekit/
<apachelogger> it is a bit annoying to wait 5 minutes for it to finish loading :|
<Mamarok> apachelogger: 5 minutes? something is wrong in your package then
<Mamarok> also, AFAIK this is fixed in git
<apachelogger> no, I just happen to have a billion albums
<Mamarok> and in 2.2.1 already
 * apachelogger waits for album manager to finish loading so he can check what version is installed :D
<Mamarok> hm, my bad, still not fixed :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: quite ugly with large collections, though it probably also is with small ones
<apachelogger> blocking is so 90s :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I just marked it as a release_blocker, let's hope they look into it for the beta
<apachelogger> cool, thx
<Daskreech> how do I login to the Live Cd ?
<apachelogger> srsly now, is it just me or is knm refusing to work
<apachelogger> like at all
<apachelogger> it's like trying to use a stone to connect to wifi
<apachelogger> as unresponsive -.-
<apachelogger> Daskreech: there should be autologin?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: I think it is user: ubuntu; pass: `in blank`
<Daskreech> It drops me to the login screen when I boot it up
<Daskreech> apachelogger: there isn't when did autologin get turned on?
<Daskreech> I don't mean inital autologin I mean if you happen to logout of the session
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Daskreech: bug report + mail to list
<apachelogger> I suppose we either need to prevent logouts or make kdm relogin at once
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure the username is "ubuntu" with no password
<apachelogger> latter probably makes more sense since X could crash
<apachelogger> letting people face again the question how to login
<tsimpson> doesn't the system auto-shutdown once X dies?
<apachelogger> then again if X crashes it might very well be that people get pissed off :P
 * apachelogger got wifi to work \\o/
<tsimpson> I remember restarting X once by accident on the LiveCD, the system just started to shutdown as if I choose shutdown from the logout menu
<Daskreech> apachelogger: My problem is it doesn't login the first time it just drops me to a KDM login
<Daskreech> tsimpson: no it doesn't
<tsimpson> must have been "fixed"
<Daskreech> and given the stabilty of X it's kinda a dumb thing to do
<apachelogger> hummmm
<tsimpson> either X or KDM, one of those
<Daskreech> tsimpson: Yeah I've seen it do that too but I think that's a fluke and more of a bug
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: with the ` ?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: blank == no password, empty
<Daskreech> doesn't even acknowledge it
<Daskreech> It's like I didn't press enter
<Daskreech> doesn't work from the TTY either
 * Daskreech *sighs*
 * apachelogger uploads new knm package
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: if you don fidn right user and password, dont cry, just restart KDM
<jussi01> rgreening: can you rejoin -bots-devel?
 * rgreening forgot the channel (on a diff laptop)... thanks
<apachelogger> quassel
<apachelogger> \o/
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: And then what?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: when restarting kdm, you will be logged in automatically
<EagleScreen> if not, stop kdm and run startx command
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: How?
<EagleScreen> using 9.10?
 * apachelogger finds that suggestion a bit weird considering Daskreech can not login to begin with?!
<Daskreech> EagleScreen; No You are not you just get back the Login screen
<Daskreech> Yes
<EagleScreen> sudo service kdm restart
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: How?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: go to any tty and run command there
<Daskreech> This is prelogin :)
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: I get a login
<Daskreech> You used to be autologged in on the TTY hasn't been true since Ibex I think
<EagleScreen> arent tty's logged in?
<Daskreech> nope
<EagleScreen> then you are lost
<Daskreech> Curerntly if I boot up a Live CD one of the first nervous thigns I do is change the password because if there are any hiccups then it's reboot time
<Daskreech> Shouldn't KDM be set to autologin ubuntu after 15 seconds. It's a plain KDE setting
<EagleScreen> yes Daskreech, please file a bug in Launchpad
 * Daskreech puts that down as a paperkut to be looked at by a doktor
<Daskreech> Bah anyone knows anythign about networking?
<Daskreech> I'm trying to sort out this wireless network
<apachelogger> Daskreech: you could just ask :P
<Daskreech> What should I be doing with the RTS threshhold
<Daskreech>  I'm trying to figure out what's wrong first of al
<Daskreech> things like Bing or google pop up in seconds
<Daskreech>  Yahoo takes like 6 minutes to load
<Daskreech>  other sites are damn near invisible. They resolve but after initial contact I never hear from them again
<EagleScreen> i had a similar issue in OpenSuse 11.2
<Daskreech> If the computer is connected directly to the router things move faste (Yahoo loads in 1-2 minutes)
<Daskreech> So I'm playing with the wireless options to see if that can be boosted a little
<Daskreech>  THis is Vista
<EagleScreen> 1-2 minutes? is it faster?
<Daskreech> Which is why I carried a live CD which now is fun to toss up in the air and watch it sparkle
<apachelogger> Daskreech: try another channel
<EagleScreen> ask it in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> if there are a lot of overlapping wifis it can cause problems of that sort
<apachelogger> the larger the site the more packages can get lost
<EagleScreen> I feel that KDE check spelling is not working propertly in 4.3.3 packages from Updates PPA
<apachelogger> hence the long loading time for yahoo IMHO
<Daskreech> one wifi point
<Daskreech> 12 clients
<apachelogger> still, try fiddling with the channel
<apachelogger> there isnt really anything the access point should do that would cause outside communication problems
<Daskreech> Yeah that's what I was going on. Plus they have been offline for over a month so they are pulling hundreds of Megs of updates now :(
<Daskreech> ok swapping otu channels
<ScottK> Lex79: How's spell checking in the 4.3.4 stuff you're working on?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: mind translating bug 489125 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489125 in kde4libs "(french): gestionnaire de logiciels ne peut plus mettre à jour le système, erreur (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489125
<Mamarok> apachelogger: Package manager doesn't update the system anymore, error 1
 * Mamarok checks the report
<EagleScreen> I cannot open chek spell window either in Konqueror or Lokalize
<apachelogger> that sounds incredibly non-technical and thus can not come from some KDE thingy :D
<EagleScreen> and wrongly typed words are not underlined
<EagleScreen> tested that it works well in Debian testing
<Mamarok> apachelogger: he says: after removing xtux the package manager doesn't update his system anymore
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interesting, not easily triaged though
<JontheEchidna> bug 454115 maybe?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: seen my slides or did they get stuck in the shredder of the ML?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454115 in xtux "apt-get remove fails for xtux-client and xtux-server" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454115
<JontheEchidna> lol @ wishlist tho
<JontheEchidna> I'd shove it over xtux's way regardless
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: quite possibly
<apachelogger> well, it is french
<JontheEchidna> hmm, those are hard to get feedback from
<apachelogger> so technically it first needs to be triaged towards englishness
<Mamarok> but it has been answered by marc Deslauriel, no?
<Mamarok> in English
<JontheEchidna> that's just "this isn't a security bug" boiler plate that the security team gives to all bugs mistakenly reported as security issues
<apachelogger> security team does not care all that much :P
<Mamarok> ah, ok
<apachelogger> Mamarok: could you ask the reporter to do https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xtux/+bug/454115/comments/5
<Mamarok> seems xtux related, though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454115 in xtux "apt-get remove fails for xtux-client and xtux-server" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<apachelogger> should be the same issue
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> also fits the description of failing updates, since apt-get will fail on anything unless the package is removed
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the bug can be closed then, thanks for the help :)
<Mamarok> done
<amichair> JontheEchidna: whatever happened to those jockey bugs we discussed a while back? were they merged?
<JontheEchidna> I never got around to poking pitti
<Mamarok> do I close it as Fix Released?
<Mamarok> or just mark it as a duplicate?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: most jockey reports seem to be about the packages it installs, not the actual app.. do u know of any code-related ones that I might be able to help with?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: dup I think
<JontheEchidna> amichair: not off the top of my head, no. The activation bug was really the only major one
<Mamarok> ok
<JontheEchidna> jockey-kde could stand to have policykit support implemented
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think the security team very much cares, but just about the stuff they have been specifically told to care about.
<EagleScreen> amichair: jockey cause system crash (kernel) at installing bcmwl-kernel-source
 * ScottK finds this a reasonable position.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I meant it doesnt care about the report being french, because it is not security issue eitherway
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> So the meeting is in 50 mins, right?
<ScottK> Roughly.
<EagleScreen> amichair: installing those packages with apt does not cause any problem
<ScottK> Assuming it's today
<rgreening> lol
<amichair> EagleScreen: I'll take a look (don't have that hardware myself to test with though)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I was never able to say this on the ML, but the reason that I myself didn't send out the doodle link was that my kio_smtp was broken by the Qt 4.6 rc transition
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I would have
<EagleScreen> ok, do you the bug report localized, amichair?
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: np...
 * rgreening was feeling disconnected
<amichair> EagleScreen: I think you a verb
<JontheEchidna> well, at least you could send email :P
<ScottK> Would someone please reply to the guy that wants to help Kubuntu on kubuntu-devel?
<rgreening> true... I was reading it frm ym Archos5 Internet Tablet (awesome device)
<EagleScreen> lol, sorry, i meant if do you have the bug report, it is Bug #448753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448753 in linux "System hangs when I use jockey for first time to enable "wl" module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448753
<amichair> EagleScreen: is it a dup of bug #423479?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423479 in linux "Kernel crash when bcmwl is installed via jockey." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423479
<EagleScreen> oh yes, they are duplicated
 * txwikinger wonders if he should disable konqi
<EagleScreen> konqi is the crash handler?
<txwikinger> no I mean konqueror
<amichair> EagleScreen: it's both on gtk and kde?
<EagleScreen> how do you "disable" konqueror?
<txwikinger> move the binary to somewhere it is not found
<EagleScreen> if you want to avoid its usage, I think the only job to do is preset another default browser, any cadidate?
<txwikinger> anything but
<txwikinger> or a dbus fix
<ScottK> jussi01: Is there an easy way to get us a meetbot here for JontheEchidna's kubuntu-dev meeting?
<jussi01> ScottK: annoy nalioth or seeker?
<ScottK> jussi01: Would you please?
 * ScottK is trying to help someone fix their Ruby code and he doesn't know Ruby, so distractions are a problem at the moment.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Ill see what I can do
<jussi01> why isnt the meeting in -meeting?
<txwikinger> ScottK: Ruby is not difficult
<ScottK> txwikinger: It's not, but learning a new language while helping someone fix stuff isn't the best way to do it.
<txwikinger> yeah.. can raise the complexity :D
 * txwikinger wonders how to troubleshoot dbus
 * rgreening think hitting it with dtruck
<rgreening> ha
<apachelogger> lol
<jussi01> ScottK: when was the meeting again?
<txwikinger> jussi01: 20mins
<txwikinger> rgreening: that does not fix anything, it will only cause a accident report
 * jussi01 waves to Seeker`
 * Seeker` waves
<apachelogger> ScottK: can I help with the ruby?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not without an NDA unfortunately.
<ScottK> This is $WORK.
<apachelogger> ok :)
 * txwikinger thinks NDA sounds very proprietary
<ScottK> It is.
 * apachelogger goes looking for an appliance with psql 8.1
<jussi01> ScottK: mootbot is being bad. you can still use in #ubuntu-meeting but it wont join here. talk to Seeker` for more
<ScottK> jussi01: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> How does everyone feel about squatting in #ubuntu-meeting for JontheEchidna's kubuntu-dev?
<Seeker`> sorry, I don't know what is wrong with it, I can't access the server and the only person that can restart the bot isn't online
<Tm_T> for what you need that bot now?
 * txwikinger thinks that there is a redundancy deficiency
<Tm_T> if logs, I get logs
 * Seeker` wonders what happened to Tm_T's ability to type English
<jussi01> ScottK: Id strongly suggest it, theres not anyone else scheduled
<ScottK> jussi01: Thanks.
<Tm_T> Seeker`: it's my still ongoing dizzyness /:
<jussi01> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 30 2009, 19:49:35
<ScottK> Seeker`: We can use #ubuntu-meeting.  thanks for trying.
<ScottK> Nothing scheduled in #ubuntu-meeting.
<ScottK> kubuntu-dev meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<ScottK> Tonio__, nixternal, Riddell, apachelogger: kubuntu-dev meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<txwikinger> congrats JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: thanks
<JontheEchidna> If it makes it up for it, I was able to spot a problem (two actually) with a debian/changelog entry within 10 seconds in #ubuntu-motu the other day
<Tm_T> and no-one mentioned Kate as an option, bah
<JontheEchidna> though that is really something I should have remembered for the meeting ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol, bug 490506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490506 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu Developers shouldnt be using nano" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490506
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need Riddell or a DMB member to actually flip the permissions.
<JontheEchidna> I doubt I'll need anything sponsored in between then. ;-)
 * txwikinger made the mistake of clicking on the link and starting konqueror again
<Tm_T> txwikinger: what's the mistake part?
<txwikinger> Tm_T: it is broken
<Tm_T> oh, that's a mistake indeed
<txwikinger> why is the lack of broken syntax highlighting a problem?
 * txwikinger seems to be incapable of reading stuff today... maybe better write some code instead
<ScottK> nixternal: No meeting logs for today on irclogs.ubuntu.com for #ubuntu-meeting.  Ugh.
<ScottK> OK.  Message sent.
<nixternal> was gonna say, I have the logs locally
 * ScottK too (I attached them)
<apachelogger> rgreening: if the fix in 18ubuntu2 was sufficient enough it should have made vim the ultimate editor, hence dch would invoke vim and make use of its superior highlighting capabilities
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're in.  pitti added you.
<ScottK> Congratulations again.
<JontheEchidna> yay
<amichair> JontheEchidna: mazel tov!
<keffie_jayx> hey guys I hve been swiming in the sea of patches to test in launchpad
<keffie_jayx> is there a wayto easily sort the de packages in laucnhpad so I can have an easier way to see what I can help with?
<rgreening> apachelogger: dch invokes vim on my system, just no highlighting
<txwikinger> rgreening: there is a config file you can adjust
<rgreening> hmm...
 * rgreening wonders why its not the default
<rgreening> txwikinger: know which file?
 * txwikinger can look
<txwikinger> .vimrc
<amichair> rgreening: the default editor? isn't it $EDITOR in .bashrc?
<txwikinger> and /etc/vim/*
<rgreening> I think you both missed the issue
<rgreening> :)
 * txwikinger thinks the issue is that rgreening wants to be difficult :p
 * amichair hears a wooshing sound above him
<rgreening> dch -i on the changelog does not present a vi color syntax version, eventhough I can vi changelog with color syntax
<rgreening> so, I have color highlighting on... for invoking vi
<rgreening> I was looking for dch (which invokes my default editior) to do the same
<nixternal> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l3): unrecognised line
<nixternal> LINE:  * Hello there!
<nixternal> rgreening: ^^ you will get that when you save too
<rgreening> nixternal: from vi? or from dch?
 * rgreening doesn't get you?
 * rgreening thinks nixternalis on the hooch again
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> from dch
<txwikinger> rgreening: It is even worse
<txwikinger> dch uses nano as default editor
<rgreening> my dch uses vim
<rgreening> not nano
<rgreening> I changed selected editor to vim
<txwikinger> because you have set vim as your default
<txwikinger> if you don't it uses nano
<rgreening> yes
<nixternal> i use vim as well, vim.basic to be exact, not that vim.tiny crap
 * txwikinger thinks there should be a bug for that
<rgreening> for sure...
<rgreening> I think for system tools, nano should be banned :)
<rgreening> ha
<nixternal> sabdfl was just on tv
<nixternal> I heard, "South African, Mark Shuttleworth, ......"
<nixternal> they are talking about visiting space...pretty groovy
<rgreening> oh oh oh.... I fixed my dch issue
<rgreening> .selected_editor:SELECTED_EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim.tiny" -> .selected_editor:SELECTED_EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"
<rgreening> I had it pointing at vim.tiny for some reason
<rgreening> now I gotz color
<rgreening> whee
<nixternal> heh, you could also add 'set nocompatible' to your ~/.vimrc to get color and what not in vim.tiny
 * rgreening is happy as a pig 
<rgreening> heh
<Kelytha> Hello
<nixternal> i have color, syntax highlighting, code completion, and more :)
<amichair> why not have all them vim features on by default?
 * txwikinger does not find vim.basixc
 * nixternal has to use 'viper' for emacs now since he forgot all of the shortcuts since switching to vim a few years back
<Blizzz> JontheEchidna: congratz
<JontheEchidna> thx
<amichair> rgreening: my /usr/bin/vim points back (via alternatives) to vim.tiny... how do I get the not-tiny vim?
<amichair> I tried installing vim-full (in wiki/forums), but it says it's missing/obsolete
<txwikinger> why is there a vim.gnome, but no vim.kde?
<nixternal> create a kde gui for it and then there will be one
<txwikinger> amichair: install the package vim
<txwikinger> nixternal: I knew someone would say that
<rgreening> amichair: I think you need to install vim
<rgreening> not vim-full
 * txwikinger vim.tiny does syntax check too
<amichair> txwikinger, rgreening: thanks, I'm trying it. too bad the VimHowto wiki page (and other forums) say to install vim-full :-/
<rgreening> txwikinger: if you enable nocompatible or something...
<rgreening> amichair: feel free to edit/update the wiki
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening haz to go... shopping
<amichair> I don't feel knowledgeable enough on the matter to edit yet...
 * txwikinger wonders what nixternal means with gnome gui
<amichair> ooh! nice colors in editor! me happy :-P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sorry for missing the meeting, I'm afraid this highlands internet died at the wrong time :(
<Riddell> well done on becoming a kubuntu-dev!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thank you!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The answer to my question about getting metapackages updated is apt-get source kubuntu-meta and look at the update script (it hasn't been adjusted for Lucid yet).
<maco> WOW surveymonkey (for the UDS survey) kinda falls over on arora
<dtchen> I was mistakenly spammed with the UDS survey link :-)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: congratulations :)
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-01
 * ScottK hands dtchen http://www.spamcop.net/anonsignup.shtml
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: typo on blog: "On bug triage we'll not use DrKonqi for upstream" <- should be apport
<dtchen> or just remove the "'ll not " part
<JontheEchidna> or at least then the next sentence would make sense, and it would be in agreement with the current spec :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, that would work too
<JontheEchidna> s/out/our in that same sentence
<Lex79> ScottK: spell checking doesn't work in 4.3.4 and I think in 4.3.3, I don't remember if worked before 4.3.3
<ScottK> Lex79: It's working here with 4.3.2.
<ScottK> So this is a regression we'd need to deal with before 4.3.3/4 could go into karmic-updates.
<ScottK> Also, our updates policy is on the tech board agenda for tomorrow.  Will anyone be able to be there?
 * ScottK is a maybe.
<shtylman> something for the blogs :) http://www.shtylman.com/archives/154
<ScottK> shtylman: Why are you not on planet.ubuntu.com?
<shtylman> ScottK: cause I don't always blog about ubuntu stuff
<ScottK> shtylman: You can make a catagory for Ubuntu and only have that go to p.u.c.
<shtylman> and i probly don't blog enough in general :)
<shtylman> interesting...didn't know that
<ScottK> shtylman: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu "Separating Your Content"
<shtylman> ScottK: should I talk to someone about that? is it worth posting such stuff there?
<ScottK> shtylman: The page I just linked you to tells everything you need to add yourself.
<ScottK> shtylman: And yes, I think it is.
<shtylman> k... I will look at that. Thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<nixternal> apachelogger: ok, I give up on rewriting khc....man that bad boy would take some engineering work just to make since of the shit it is already
<nixternal> ok, is there something needing packaging? my eyes are burning from c++ right now
<nixternal> qt3toqt4 can make a mess of stuff
<nixternal> holy shit!!! so, the wonderful backend to khc is....well....quite a bit of perl thanks to htdig, htsearch, and the meinproc scripts
 * nixternal faints
<ScottK> nixternal: Is Qt 4.6.0 final out yet?
<ScottK> nixternal: There's also the shared ontologies we'll need for 4.4.
<nixternal> bah ontologies! i have read the nepomuk docs so much, that I am an ontologist :p
 * nixternal hopes ontologist doesn't mean some funky ass doctor for dinosaurs or something
<ScottK> I think it's birds, not dinosaurs.
<ScottK> nixternal: There's also an open ITP for the ontologies in Debian, so maybe there's something in their svn.
<nixternal> Qt 4.6 RC's yet
<ScottK> Then I think shared ontologies and any other new crap we need for 4.4 is the highest priority.
<nixternal> # DCMI liability, trademark/service mark, document use and  software licensing rules apply.
<nixternal> wtf kind of licensing shit is that? that is in the ontologies .trig files
<ScottK> nixternal: Where can I grab the whole file to look at?
<nixternal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/oscaf/files/
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking
<nixternal> ScottK: all of the subdirectories except for base/ are fine
 * ScottK didn't see it in tmo
<nixternal> the .trig files in base/ have a weird, non-dfsg copyright comment
<nixternal> base/ is the only place I saw it
 * ScottK tries again
<nixternal> # All Rights Reserved.
<nixternal> # W3C liability, trademark, document use and software licensing rules apply.
<nixternal> # For more information see http://www.w3.org/TR/rdf-syntax-grammar/
<ScottK> I read your comment backwards
<nixternal> there is another license deal in the rdfs.trig file
<nixternal> those schemas would be better served remotely imho, like xml, html, docbook, and kparts xml gui stuff is
<ScottK> Some of this doesn't look good.
<nixternal> there, asked pusling since he did the ITP on it
<ScottK> SInce KDE 4.4 depends on this, it's important to scream loudly and quickly if it's a problem.
<nixternal> 'All Rights Reserved' is non-dsfg last I remember
<ScottK> Well if it's that and a license, that's generally interpreted as "All other rights reserved".
<ScottK> nixternal: Some of http://dublincore.org/about/copyright/ is clearly non-free.
<ScottK> It doesn't appear that all of that directory falls under the CC stuff listed on that page and we'd still need a copy in that tarball in any case.
<nixternal> RDF and XML schemas that are made available on the DCMI Web site (see http://dublincore/schemas/) are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License.
<nixternal> that is under copyright on their site
<ScottK> Yes, is everything in that directory RDF or XML schemas?
<nixternal> .trig files are the schemas
<nixternal> usually you never see these things, as they are hosted on a public server, and when you are using the schema, you just call it like you do with xml
<ScottK> Right, but, for example, is dcterms.trig RDF?  It's not XML.
<nixternal> rdf
<nixternal> rdf:type
<nixternal> that gives it away, if it were xml, then it would be 'xml:type'
<nixternal> if there were such a thing for xml of course
<ScottK> So they've even got the license in the tarball.
<ScottK> They just don't say what license applies to those files.
<ScottK> It's still reject material, but close.
<ScottK> Time for me to call it a night. Good luck.
<nixternal> hrmm, it seems the ontologies that aren't under base/ were in kdebase-runtime-data for <4.4
<ghostcube> =\
<ghostcube> ups
<ghostcube> O/
<ghostcube> hehe
<amichair> ghostcube: everything alright?
<ghostcube> nah my keyboard has some probs :D mayxbe i should turn on a light before typing
<amichair> mayxbe you should :-)
<ghostcube> oh yeah
<ghostcube> :)
<amichair> what is the deadline by which all bugs for LTS must be closed (and/or transferred upstream)?
<tsimpson> there is no deadline for that, as such
<tsimpson> bugs can be fixed right up until release
<amichair> isn't LTS supposed to be more stable than that?
<maco> no
<maco> it just gets updates longer
<maco> thats all LTS means
<tsimpson> what's the point of an LTS if bugs can't be fixed? ;)
<amichair> oh, I thought it meant there's an effort to make it more stable
<tsimpson> sure there is
<amichair> (becaues u have to pay a longer price if not :-) )
<tsimpson> fixing bugs is part of that
<maco> due to people whining about it not being stable enough with hardy.... yeah, we're syncing from Testing instead of Unstable this time, so everything gets TEN WHOLE DAYS more testing time before reaching ubuntu
 * maco giggle
<tsimpson> you'll find fewer new "features" in an LTS, so "real bugs" get more attention
<maco> but in all seriousness, the crazy unstable new features were put in 9.10 to get better testing before 10.04
<amichair> and what about the timelord move-everything-to-upstream thing?
<maco> its not move to upstream
<maco> its dont-have-bugs-filed-in-lp-to-begin-with
<maco> apport-kde being turned off for kde apps and just let DrKonqi handle it
<tsimpson> KDE bugs should really go to KDE
<amichair> no initial cleanup phase? what about the existing 1700 open issues?
<maco> no idea
<tsimpson> if you want to review them, be my guest :)
<tsimpson> we do need to look at them and upstream as necessary, but it's a man-power issue mostly
<amichair> I actually thought of proposing a bug-week sprint or something... with a little concentrated effort, the list can be thinned down greatly
<amichair> it looks like there's less than 10 issues opened every day, so bug maintenance barely sounds like a resource problem
<tsimpson> it's not just the number that's reported every day, it's updating/maintaining the bugs which are already there
<amichair> what does that include? isn't it mostly about syncing with upstream bug reports?
<tsimpson> depends on the bug, but also getting more information also
<tsimpson> and determining if it is an upstream bug, or one we or debian introduced
<amichair> so basically now the folks at kde will do that for us? how will kubuntu-specific bugs reach us?
<tsimpson> they'll probably tell the reporter "this is an issue with kubuntu, report to them" or similar
<tsimpson> but most of the bugs will be for KDE, rather than us
<amichair> hopefully. otherwise, they'll just get lost in the process, and kubuntu quality will suffer
<tsimpson> the only issue will be that the line numbers in the backtrace (if it's a good backtrace) will not always match their source
<tsimpson> due to patches
 * jussi01 wishes for more kde bugtracker <-> Launchpad integration
<maco> oh oh lp people showed magic at uds!
<maco> mozilla has this plugin installed so that their bugtracker info and comments can be pulled into lp and comments to their bts can be made from lp
<amichair> maco: ?
<amichair> any chance of getting that to work with kde?
<amichair> is anyone here familiar with the jocket/dbus code?
<amichair> s/jocket/jockey/
<maco> amichair: convince kde to install the plugin
<jussi01> so who do we know from that part of KDE? seriously, it would make both our lives and theirs much easier.
 * jussi01 hugs Nightrose
 * Nightrose hugs jussi01 back even if he doesn't want to give her a pony
<Nightrose> or let her skip dezember
<jussi01> Nightrose: I event thought of changing this factoid for you :P
<jussi01> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> No, you can't have a pony. Much less so when you're gord
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, khc is the ugly
<dpm> Mamarok, thanks for forwarding the e-mail on documentation translation to kubuntu-devel@
<rgreening> y6a, second that :P
<rgreening> s/y6a/ya
<Mamarok> dpm: you are welcome, I was just surprised it as not in there :)
<EagleScreen> what thing run KDM during bootup in karmic? it is not in rc system!
<gastly> hello
<Lex79> sebas: where is libattica tarball?
<sebas> Lex79: there is none, as far as I know
<sebas> you 'll have to grab it from kdesupport
<JontheEchidna> ooh... does this mean ktown has 4.4 beta tars?
<Lex79> good :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: wake up ! :)
<JontheEchidna> I woke up an hour ago but I had to rebuild my local copy of konversation due to the qt 4.6 BIC crap
<Lex79> I'm building 4.6 final release , I almost finished
<JontheEchidna> nice
<yuriy> I don't kno what this means, but I can be Kubuntu contact for MA team
<yuriy> *Massachusetts
<ScottK> It means more work, but no extra pay.  Just like most promotions.
<ghostcube> 4.6 QT final o.O
<tsimpson> s/QT/Qt/ :)
<rgreening> yay Qt 4.6
 * apachelogger is wondering whats with ghostcube and quick time all the time :P
<mcas> can anyone tell me where the kde sc 4.3.4 packages will be located?
<neversfelde> mcas: normally bugfix releases of KDE should go to the updates ppa
<neversfelde> "Updates for Kubuntu releases which are due to go to Ubuntu Updates. Mostly KDE point releases."
<mcas> thx
<ghostcube> apachelogger: who cares about quicktime :D so i just use it for Qt
<ghostcube> löl
<apachelogger> you use quick time for Qt?
<apachelogger> now that is all messed up
<ghostcube> lol nah i use QT for Qt
<ghostcube> :P
<ghostcube> but i try to use Qt from now on :)
<Daskreech> Hooray KDE 4.4 today!
<apachelogger> KDE SC 4.4!!!!
<ScottK> Apparenatly Daskreech didn't get the memo
<Daskreech> no I was talking about the release of the new community
 * Daskreech flees
<apachelogger> nu community :D
<apachelogger> them KDE people cant get any fancier
<Tm_T> apachelogger: except more fluff into hats
<apachelogger> more fluff is always possible
<JontheEchidna> libattica is a nice, quick compile
<Tm_T> I'm still bit confused what it is used for
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libattica <- revu please
<JontheEchidna> whoops, forgot to delete the homepage link from the package I ripped the packaging from
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Short description should follow "libattica0 is a ...."  Current phrasing is a bit awkward (for both binaries)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why not use the dh7 short rules and build --with-kde and drop CDBS?
<JontheEchidna> all the reasons I had seem to not make sense now, lol
<JontheEchidna> "libattica0 is a library for..." <- like that?
<ScottK> Yeah.  Pretty much.
<Lex79> KDE 4.3.4 is ready in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<Daskreech> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/112210/index.html
<ghostcube> Lex79: wohooo
<ghostcube> will dl it later
<Lex79> ;)
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> yay packaging!
<Quintasan> ScottK: Does the archive reorg means I should apply for Kubuntu Dev rather than MOTU?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Probably.
<jjesse> is there a good link explaining the archive reorg?  just trying to stay up to date
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: were those the only problems with the package? (I've corrected both of them with the latest upload)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm forgot to ask, did you upload recorditnow?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah. It's sitting in new queue
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sorry.  Got distracted.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Thanks!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: no prob
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Since it's LGPL 2 or later, it's slightly better to link to the unversioned LGPL in common licenses.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I: libattica source: binary-control-field-duplicates-source field "section" in package libattica0
<JontheEchidna> hmm. I gave the libattica source package the section of libs and then gave libattica0 the section of libs
<JontheEchidna> that means i don't have to give libattica0 a section?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Exactly.  It's inherited from the source, so you only need to specify if it's different.
<JontheEchidna> cool beans
<ScottK> I'm building it now.  Need to run off for a bit.
<Quintasan> !package lucid python-kde4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> !package python-kde4
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> !package kdebindings
<Daskreech> question does Kubuntu maintain the Qt packages ?
<Daskreech> Isn't Qt part of the freedesktopspec ?
<claydoh> Daskreech: nice run down memory lane :) surprising how the (non)issues in that sort of article *still* come up in rants a year later
<Daskreech> Yeah I was looking at it and going Wow I remember when people thought these were valid issues
<Daskreech> People still say they are but I really don't know what they base it on
<Daskreech> well perhaps Konqueror using dolphinpart
<Daskreech> Other than that
<Tm_T> !info python-kde4
<ubottu> python-kde4 (source: kdebindings): Python bindings for the KDE 4 libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2492 kB, installed size 19484 kB
<Tm_T> Quintasan: see (:
<Tm_T> !bot > Quintasan
<ubottu> Quintasan, please see my private message
<Quintasan> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> np (:
<Daskreech> Why is KDE good for Govt?
<Daskreech> Or I suppose why is Kubuntu good for Govt
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: build-dep on debhelper needs to be at least 7.0.50 to use --with.
<ScottK> Daskreech: I bet Tonio_ knows how to answer that.
<nixternal> ScottK: the packaging for shared-desktop-ontologies couldn't be any easier with the whole '%: dh $@'...just want some feedback pertaining to the licensing and waiting to see what Debian does
<ScottK> nixternal: Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: oh.. you were working on shared-desktop-ontologies?
<ScottK> nixternal: We need to have it say in the tarball what the license is.
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: just looked at it....the licensing is bogus in it
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd accept a repacked tarball that added a copy of the web page that explains it (I think)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a weird "either CC-By or BSD"
<ScottK> Those aren't the problem.
<Tonio_> ScottK, Daskreech ? :)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: no, there are some license headers in base/ that say 'All Rights Reserved'
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah
<JontheEchidna> you can't exactly reserve all rights like that
<Tonio_> Daskreech: I can respond to this indeed, at least why I consider kde a better choice than gnome on that point
<nixternal> but if you go to the website like the headers say and look, then those files are both BSD and CC-By-SA
<Tonio_> Daskreech: feel free to ask :) the response might be long, so better go with e-mail for this
<JontheEchidna> Here's what I had for debian/copyright: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332482/
<JontheEchidna> I hadn't really gotten to the actual packaging yet
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.debian.org/448028
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.debian.org/558028
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: libattica0: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libattica.so.0.1.0 usr/lib/libattica.so
<ScottK> A symbols file would be nice.
<JontheEchidna> What are symbols files for/how do I make one?
<nixternal> ScottK: instead of repacking the tarball couldn't we add the info for now to the copyright file, that way there syncs will be easier with Debian when they get theirs out?
<nixternal> or add an extra LICENSE.base.trig or something under debian/?
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  The upstream licensing information needs to be complete in the upstream tarball.
<nixternal> well that sucks
<ScottK> However you could repack it with a ~repack version so the debian one would be higher
<nixternal> true
 * Quintasan|Szel wonders why ssh doesnt work for him
<nixternal> now, what to call that file, LICENSE.base.trig work for you?
<ScottK> Sure.  Be sure to explain where you got the file and why it's there
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/dpkg-gensymbols
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> That's all I have.
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: gah, I forgot to add myself to wiki, mind adding me as Dep-wait for kdeplasma-addons and kdenetwork?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: sure
<Quintasan|Szel> uploading kdegames will be a pita :/
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: thanks
 * ScottK is off for several hours now.
<Daskreech> Tonio_: skreech2@gmail.com
<Daskreech> Tonio_: Unless you want to go -offtopic
<Tonio_> Daskreech: I get the email :)
<Daskreech> Tonio_: Ok As long as you didn't have a canned response sitting waiting for this inquiry :-D
<rgreening> Quintasan|Szel: why will games be a pita?
<Daskreech> ./convincegovt.sh | mail
<Tonio_> Daskreech: nah ;)
<Tonio_> Daskreech: this'll be my opinion
<Daskreech> Opinions are as welcome as patches
<Quintasan|Szel> rgreening: 60 mbs on my connection will take at least 1 hour
<Quintasan|Szel> upload ofc
<nixternal> ScottK: actually, there needs to be 2 extra licenses added...the rdf*.trig are W3C licensed
<nixternal> This folder contains external ontologies that are not developed by the OSCAF project
<nixternal> but are necessary as basis for others.
<nixternal> glad I didn't look at the README last night...how I missed that one is beyond me
<JontheEchidna> [12:32:49] <notmart> dimsuz: and beware there is another bic change in qhash since the rc so gigantic total rebuild again, yay :p
<JontheEchidna> dammit
<JontheEchidna> I mean, damn. No warning this time, even.
<rgreening> Quintasan|Szel: but I have kdegames
<rgreening> so Quintasan|Szel needn't worry about uploading it :)
<Quintasan|Szel> rgreening: oh, nice :D
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening haz fast interwebz
<rgreening> 100Mbps dedicated
<Quintasan|Szel> :)
<Sput> JontheEchidna: I think dimsuz screwed up
<Sput> there was no bic
<Sput> <notmart> wait, i had a slightly older one than the rc
<Sput> <notmart> whooops :)
<Sput> he got it wrong :)
<Sput> prolly using kde-qt 4.6-stable-patched
<JontheEchidna> oh, whew
<Daskreech> Great
<Daskreech>  How do I edit a PDF?
<Daskreech>  I need to delete some pages
<Blizzz> Daskreech: split it with pdftk und put the correct pages together (also with pdftk)
<Daskreech> thanks
<Blizzz> yw
<Daskreech> Wow that's a fat little app
<Blizzz> yeah :)
<txwikinger> I think pdfsam can do something like that too
<Riddell> pdfedit works, shame about the UI
 * nixternal kicks our old ass packagekit packages
<Daskreech> nixternal kicks Old people
<Daskreech> where packages act as a people representative
<nixternal> I would never kick ScottK ;)
<Quintasan|Szel> Lex79: how's Qt?
<Lex79> built on amd64
<Quintasan|Szel> Lex79: thanks, will get to building asap
<mcas> rgreening: ping
<rgreening> pong mcas
<mcas> hi rgreening
<mcas> i saw that you rebuild the filesharing module
<mcas> can i help you with this?
<Daskreech> Blizzz: Worked wonderfully thanks
<Blizzz> Daskreech: my pleasure
<rgreening> mcas: feel free to look at the spec and offer up suggestions if you like...
<rgreening> mcas: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing
<rgreening> mcas: I have a few of the details worked out, as you will see from reading...
<mcas> ok i'll look at it and see what i can add
<rgreening> cool
<mcas> do you have a link for me how i can build an development enviroment?
<rgreening> mcas: hmm... well for the kde stuff it's a few setps
<rgreening> mcas: I'd start with installing the normal build stuff (like build-essential, etc...)
<Riddell> sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase
<rgreening> then you need to apt-get source the packages involved and you also want to install the build deps
<rgreening> ya, what Riddell said
<mcas> ok i'll try that
<mcas> i have to go, i try the build stuff tomorrow
<mcas> thx for the hints so far
<mcas> bye
<Riddell> sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase
<Blizzz> is kde 4.3.4 news being published this night (~central europe)? since, kubuntu-de.org would publish a german version as soon, but i am kinda tired and gotta get to work tomorrow :)
<Daskreech> Blizzz: Probably not grab some rest
<Blizzz> Daskreech: alright, ty!
<Daskreech> Riddell: When the 4.3.4 announcement goes live please e-mail Blizzz at the same time. Thanks!
<Blizzz> :)
<Blizzz> so, gn8
<Riddell> ta da kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<Riddell> Lex79: ^^
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: are you able to test that?
<Riddell> everyone hug Lex79!
<txwikinger> Riddell: test the ppa?
<Lex79> Riddell: thank you :)
<ulysses__> hungarian version of kde 4.3.4 announcement is ready!
<nixternal> oh, if only there were a KSideBar class
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-02
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Whats up?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I just got home, what you need me to test?
<DarkwingDuck> *holds breath*
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Adept, kontact and okular each use their own sidebar. I wish there was a ksidebar too
<Timq> Hello!
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: It installed just fine. Lemme reboot really quick and make sure everything seems to run okay...
<Timq> To whom would I talk to offer my services for Project Timelord?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: adept, kontact, okular, kate, and konqueror :)
<JontheEchidna> meh :( soprano_2.3.70+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<JontheEchidna> Timq: you don't really have to talk to anybody. contributing to kubuntu is contributing to project timelord
<JontheEchidna> I guess the question is: What do you want to do?
<Timq> Oh, I see.  Is the link in the channel header the list of current WIPs?
<Timq> Well, I have experience with web development (PHP, MySQL) and all that, as well as experience on Java and C++ applications
<Timq> I also have worked some with C in a Linux environment, if that could help on anything
<JontheEchidna> Yes, that is the Todo list for the next release
<JontheEchidna> If web development is your thing, you may want to get in touch with ryanacka (who appears to not be here at the moment)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Riddell: Any idea what set of packages I can upload to is? soprano got rejected for being in main. :(
<Timq> Hmmmm, really?  What sort of stuff is he working on currently?
<geekles_> the kubuntu logo on the shield on kubuntu.org is Hot! kudos to whomever did that.
<JontheEchidna> geekles_: thank nookie^ if you can catch him online sometime. he's responsible for that
<JontheEchidna> Timq: oh, he's pretty much the one-man army for web development for kubuntu
<geekles_> i will, that's just fantastic looking. good work on getting 4.3.4 out so quickly too guys.
<JontheEchidna> I'm quite positive he'd like to not be a one-man army ;-)
<Timq> Hahaha, interesting.  Well, I
<Timq> '...*I'll keep my eyes open for him, and let him know.  Thanks!
<geekles_> i'll have to check the contribute wiki for web stuff then
<JontheEchidna> Timq: I believe there's a section on the Todo pertaining to web dev stuff
<JontheEchidna> "Community, Website, Marketing and Branding"
<Timq> Ok, I'll check it out
<geekles> so the Todo has a section on web dev stuff, but it's rather ahh, vague? and the wiki page on gettinginvolved/design is empty. where would one find out more if interested?
<Timq> geekles:  I agree.  It all looks nice, but is there anything more oriented towards software development rather than marketing?
<Timq> ^ (Generalized question for anyone)
<Timq> In addition to web development, I'm willing to work on anything in C++ (which I saw mentioned on the Project Timelord homepage)
<JontheEchidna> About the only C++ project we have going on now is Kubuntu Notification Helper: https://edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-notification-helper
<Timq> Ah, based on that link, I take it that you are the current maintainer, Jon?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<tsimpson> and the ubuntu-one KDE client
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. forgot about that one
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger is heading up that
<Timq> What is that, tsimpson?  I'm sorry, I'm just not familiar with all the various projects going on. :)
<JontheEchidna> there's probably quite a bit more to do there than with kubuntu-notification-helper
<tsimpson> Timq: it's a client for one.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde
<Timq> Hmm, I'll have to think about all this some more before I can choose anything.  Thank you!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ./edit_acl.py -P kubuntu -S lucid query
<tsimpson> it help if you know Qt and KDE
<Timq> Yes, I can imagine.  Looks like I'll have to learn :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: edit_acl.py can be found on Launchpad
<ScottK> I think in archive-admin-tools or something like that
<JontheEchidna> is that a team or a project?
<Timq> Goodnight (or Good day?), everyone!
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk
<geekles> Is there a contact for contributing with the web design stuff, or should I just post to the kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<tsimpson> you can file bugs against the website there
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That looks right
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: konq_sidebar is a kpart :)
 * nixternal goes and watches president failbama
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: To whom would I speak about adding akonadi and soprano to the list?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We should talk to cjwatson.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Seems to be working
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you upload JontheEchidna's stuff while you're watching TV?
 * ScottK has several hours before he can sit still long enough to do it.
<JontheEchidna> it's actually lex's stuff, which I was sponsoring for him
<Lex79> ScottK: should we keep boost 1.38 for now?
<ScottK> Lex79: Have to.  1.40 is still in Universe
<Lex79> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Oh, konq's is totally different that kontact, adept and okular's
<JontheEchidna> kate and konq's are similar
<JontheEchidna> soprano package I was trying to upload is here: http://jmthomas.toniox.org/soprano_2.3.70%2bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> qt4-x11 is another notable package missing from the list of things kubuntu-devs can upload
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should start a list
<txwikinger> nixternal: why watching? isn't hearing already depressing enough?
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, after that @$$ F***ing I need a cigarette...
 * kb9vqf agrees, but doesn't smoke...
<kb9vqf> more, wonders what he was smoking
<dailystruggle> well hokka of course
<dailystruggle> or is it khooka
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh*
<DarkwingDuck> why did I even have a dream that we were getting out of there?
<DarkwingDuck> I really don't want to go back... Oh well.
<txwikinger> DarkwingDuck: You are going back to Afghanistan?
<DarkwingDuck> possibly...
<DarkwingDuck> But, I don't think they will medically clear me.
<txwikinger> Are you active or reserve?
<DarkwingDuck> Active.
<DarkwingDuck> almost 7 years
<txwikinger> I had several students in the British military who were over there while I was their lecturer
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, I'm US Navy
<txwikinger> ah.. now your nick make sense :)
<DarkwingDuck> My Nick was based upon a childhood hero and... it was my handle on the ship LOL
 * txwikinger wonders who they get ships to Afghanistan :D
<txwikinger> s/who/how/
<ScottK> txwikinger: Not all of the Navy is afloat.
<txwikinger> ScottK: I know.. it is still fun to ask this question
<ScottK> My last reserve command we wore Army BDUs and ran in formation to be in shape in case something 'came up'.
<DarkwingDuck> I did a tour with the Army as a firefighter at one of the mobile air fields
 * ScottK was in a mobile communications unit.
<ScottK> Long, long ago.
<txwikinger> I friend of mine was in those electronic surveilance planes while he was in the navy
<txwikinger> but he is retired for long time now
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<DarkwingDuck> I'm an aircraft firefighter
<DarkwingDuck> and an aircraft director
<DarkwingDuck> Both jobs in one :D
<DarkwingDuck> Fun job actually
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: You around?
<DarkwingDuck> Koffice isn't used in kubuntu just OpenOffice for office application correct?
<txwikinger> OpenOffice is the default app
<txwikinger> but koffice can be downloaded from the repo
<txwikinger> aircraft director.... sounds like a lot of stress ... at least on a carrier
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> 18 hours a day 7 days a week out to sea
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: hey, did you get a version of netbook.xml you want me to push into bzr?
<DarkwingDuck> uhhh, yeah, let me email it to you nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> give me 5
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: Email sent
<DarkwingDuck> <hint>I could have pushed it... maybe</hint>  :P
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> I gotta see how good it is, and it if will break or not...and then I shall quiz you and see if you are worthy :p
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: here we go....let me know when you are here...quick quiz
<DarkwingDuck> whats up?
<nixternal> without looking at the wiki, tell me:
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> how do you check out our current docs?
<DarkwingDuck> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> how do you commit a change?
<maco> in bzr?
<maco> "bzr commit"
<DarkwingDuck> bzr commit -m "commit comment"
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> FAIL!!!
<nixternal> bzr ci :p
<maco> oh shush you
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: does that commit it to the repo?
 * DarkwingDuck rasis an eyebrow
<maco> DarkwingDuck: he's using abbreviations
<nixternal> bzr ci == bzr commit
<dtchen> eww. debcommit, please.
<DarkwingDuck> :D Got ya
<maco> i assume ci is taken from svn's checkin
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: how do you push your change to the branch?
<nixternal> maco: ci from cvs
<nixternal> actually before cvs, can't remember the app though
<DarkwingDuck> bzr push lp:kubuntu-docs
<maco> ok fine. be old!
<nixternal> ooh, you even added the last part
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: validate a doc
<nixternal> I should break a doc, and have you validate and fix it...but you already know xml, so that won't be any fun :)
<DarkwingDuck> using our validator or w3.org validation?
<nixternal> never mind smarty pants :p
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> Ive used w3.org validation for so long... Unless you would rather us use ours
<DarkwingDuck> DocBook DTD doesn't add too much other then some euro additions...
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: do me a favor ->   bzr push lp:~darkwingduck/kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> this way you have a branch registered
<DarkwingDuck> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkwingduck/+junk/kubuntu-docs-dw
<DarkwingDuck> I did that so I could share the docs I am working on between my netbook and desktop
<nixternal> get it out of junk so it registers with lp:kubuntu-doc
<DarkwingDuck> ~darkwingduck/kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<DarkwingDuck> there is an error.
<DarkwingDuck> Says invalid URL
<nixternal> hrmm
<DarkwingDuck> invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~darkwingduck/kubuntu-docs": ~darkwingduck/kubuntu-docs is too short to be a branch name.
<nixternal> oh well, don't worry about it...I just asked mdke to add you to the committers list anyways
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I just got the email.
<shtylman> does the picture frame widget actually work for anyone in slideshow mode?
<DarkwingDuck> Have not tried it
<vorian> hello all, I was wondering if you all would be willing and able to give a testimonial on my wiki page for my run for the IRC council
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StephenStalcup
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Riddell is on vacation, kayaking in the Scottish Highlands, this week, so his internet connection is a bit spotty.  I saw you ping'ed him earlier.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, he pinged me about 30 min before I pinged him LOL
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: were there any other issues with the libattica package? (I believe I've resolved all of the ones you raised with the latest upload)
<txwikinger> they have Internet in the Scottish Highlands?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That was it.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Apparently a wee bit.
<JontheEchidna> k, cool. I believe I'll upload it then
<txwikinger> well.. it would be almost 5am there now...  the spottiness is probably due to time of day :D
<ScottK> txwikinger: That too, but even when he was trying to be online it wasn't going well.  He missed JontheEchidna's kubuntu-dev application.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Give me the REVU link again so I can stamp advocated on it.
<txwikinger> indeed...I noticed that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libattica
<shtylman> ScottK: I need to package something... the live assistant python app... its platform independent.. and I don't have any .orig files or anything... its brand new
<shtylman> what is the best way to do that so that it can go into my PPA
<shtylman> my experience with packaging things...is...well basically 0
<ScottK> shtylman: Where is upstream going to live?
<shtylman> launchpad
<shtylman> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-assistant/trunk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Advocated.  Don't forget to archive it after you upload.
<ScottK> shtylman: There is some LP process for releasing a tarball.  I don't know what it is.  In the meantime, you can make a tarball from a bzr snapshot.
<shtylman> and that will act as orig?
<ScottK> shtylman: I believe that vorian wants me to say nice things about him for IRC Council and so my desire to see you succeed may cause him to help you.
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes.
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> I like the sound of that
<vorian> :)
<ScottK> Lex79 and JontheEchidna: Soprano uploaded.
<ScottK> Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<nixternal> shtylman: on your ubuntu-assistant, change your port from 6667 to 8001 please :)
<shtylman> nixternal: is that more correct?
<nixternal> it is a safer port, that way there the client won't disconnect when someone attempts the DCC exploit
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> does that port still allow for file transfers?
<DarkwingDuck> Is there going to be a KDE "Software Store" or, a Gnomeish looking add/remove to find programs vice packages that you have to search by in KPackageKit
<nixternal> shtylman: shtylman yes it does
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> changed
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: not that I know of
<DarkwingDuck> Any reason why?
<nixternal> none other than I don't think anyone is working on it
<DarkwingDuck> Just no devs for it or...
<nixternal> exactly
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* Okayt
<DarkwingDuck> BRB, switing computers
<nixternal> it would be a lot of work since the Ubuntu Software Center is so GNOME it isn't even funny....when they decide to split out the GNOME bits and make a common backend, then maybe :)
<nixternal> I was trying to look at shaman today, but for some reason, Karmic and Lucid have outdated packagekit packages
<nixternal> and on that note, I am going to bed :)
<nixternal> g'nite all...oh DarkwingDuck I uploaded your netbook doc...good start
<glatzor_> nixternal, because of missinf plicykit 1 support
<glatzor_> missing
<nixternal> glatzor_: ahh, I knew there had to be a reason
<Darkwing-Netbook> nixternal: Any reason on the root element there are two attributes instead of making those atributes into elements in the <articleinfo> elements?
<Darkwing-Netbook> dangit... nixternal must have gone to bed.
<Darkwing-Netbook> Okay, I'm off to bed
<Mamarok> why oh why is KDE 4.3.4 yet in another PPA? Can't we just use the backports one for new versions? This is ridiculous
<Mamarok> it was in the backports previously, and IIRC didn't we decide not to have that old PPA mess anymore?
 * Mamarok shakes head at so much confusion
<Mamarok> with the left hand not knowing what the right hand does, we will never end up with a sane Kubuntu community, really
<Mamarok>  /rant
<jussi01> Mamarok: wait a sec, you say some of these people are sane to start with? o.O
 * markey upgrades to KDE SC 4.3.4
<Mamarok> jussi01: it is a damn mess, that's what it is
<jussi01> I've met some of them... definately not sane :P
<Mamarok> it is a backport of a new version, so it has to be in backports, period
<Mamarok> how difficult is that to understand?
<Mamarok> clear policy where things below is really badly needed
 * Mamarok goes to update that topic of the #kubuntu channel
<Mamarok> oh well, done already, still doesn't change the fact that you folks are messing up thing again, I bet we will have a bazillion PPAs again by then end of the Lucid cycle
<jussi01> Mamarok: true, and sorry to interupt your little rant with my jokes
<Quintasan|Szel> sup?
<markey> upgrade went smoothly :)
<markey> thanks for the packaging
 * Sput sticks with his trusted 4.3.80+
<Tm_T> Sput: oooooold
 * Tm_T hides
<Sput> Tm_T: mmmh, .81 tagged already?
<Sput> my KDE is 22 hours old, but still says .80 :)
<Tm_T> Sput: no tags
<Sput> Tm_T: see, then it's still 4.3.80+!
<Tm_T> Sput: true, but when you get running binaries done, it's already old in svn (:
<Sput> Tm_T: well, building takes a few hours, so nothing I can do about that :)
 * Sput rebuilds about daily
<Sput> though I don't restart KDE daily
<Sput> which means I waste tons of cycles
<Sput> :)
<Tm_T> Sput: I know, joys of opensource, there's always something new (:
<Sput> Tm_T: of course :)
<Sput> and people wonder why I don't like binary distros :)
<Tm_T> Sput: I like binary distros, let you free to use your CPU time building and testing something you're interested
<amichair> I'm looking at jocket for some crash bugs, and have some questions
<amichair> like why the code used by kde is running a gtk event loop
<amichair> who knows jockey/dbus well?
<tsimpson> it's using the glib loop
<tsimpson> which Qt uses too, btw
<tsimpson> also the QtDBus stuff is not ported to python, so it needs to use the "native" python dbus bindings
<amichair> tsimpson: Qt uses actual glib code, or are the loop somehow standardized?
<tsimpson> amichair: Qt has the option to use glib if it's available
<amichair> the dbus-python docs show how to use a Qt main loop, wouldn't it be better to use that?
<tsimpson> if it works, possibly
<amichair> tsimpson: do u have a few moments to discuss other things in jockey?
<tsimpson> I haven't really messed with the jockey code in a while, but I'll help if I can
<amichair> in the same place where the loop is used (dbus_sync_call_signal_wrapper), it uses global variables to hold call results - couldn't that cause a race condition?
<amichair> e.g. if the event loop catches  a signal, whose processing calls another dbus method
<tsimpson> oops ;)
<tsimpson> if you mean the "DBUS_BUS_NAME" var, then it's never changed anyway, right?
<tsimpson> oh, wait. I see what you mean
<amichair> no, 'global _h_reply_result' and '_h_exception_result'
<amichair> well I'm looking for a crash with no idea what causes it which I can't recreate, so I'm just poking at anything that looks suspicious, I don't know if it actually occurrs in practice
<tsimpson> I don't think so, as those actually seem to be function local
<amichair> they're explicitly declared 'global', doesn't that make them really global?
<tsimpson> well there are sub-functions in there, so global is just non-local to those
<tsimpson> plus the _h_reply_result variable only appears in that one function and in that one file
<amichair> so 'global' goes one level up in scope?
<tsimpson> well that "global _h_reply_result, _h_exception_exc" seems to do nothing as far as I can see
<amichair> yeah but nothing stops that method from being called concurrently, especially since it goes through the trouble of processing signals while waiting for results
<tsimpson> those are used nowhere else in the code
<tsimpson> each function will be called with a closure
<tsimpson> which means that each should have its own instance of those
<tsimpson> ie: not shared
<tsimpson> they only seem to be used for the _h_reply and _h_error sub-functions
<amichair> which in turn change the global variables... AIUI those globals will thus be accessed concurrently, overwriting each other's results
<amichair> unless 'global' is not really global... trying to read up on that
<tsimpson> amichair: the global there seems to insert the variables into the global scope, but nothing else uses them
<amichair> nothing else except that method, which may be called concurrently?
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if it is called concurrently, but that's part of the jockey backend
<tsimpson> ie: we didn't write it
<amichair> what I'm trying to say is there's one method, with two internal callbacks, which change a global variable. if the method (specifically its callbacks) are called twice concurrently, there's a race condition in setting the globals
<tsimpson> I see that
<tsimpson> maybe the gobject main loop thing locks it?
<amichair> dunno
<amichair> also, there's a _package_operation_in_progress flag, which isn't properly locked too
<amichair> (but used as if it were)
<tsimpson> I guess you should file a bug against jockie and see what they say
<amichair> the bugs which brought me here are already filed... so I guess either I just leave it alone and let them do it, or I find someone involved which I can discuss it with
<tsimpson> well, I mean about the possible race condition
<amichair> there are a bunch of similar things, not sure it will help to open a bug for each, especially since I'm not sure :-)
<amichair> do u know who wrote it?
<ghostcube> hi humans
<tsimpson> amichair: several people at canonical, other than that, nope :(
<tsimpson> I'm putting myself forward for the IRC Council, comments welcome on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TerenceSimpson :)
<markey> guys, I'm trying to build a tool that's using autoconf (automake and all this old stuff). anyway, autoconf is giving me this error:
<markey> configure.ac:6: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<markey> anyone got an idea where that comes from?
<ScottK> Mamarok: We are waiting to get tech board approval to put it into -proposed/updates (4.3.4).  Currently it has at least one serious regression (no spell checking reported by multiple people) that needs to get resolved.
<Mamarok> ScottK: nah, I was talking about the Kubuntu backports PPA, why isn't it there? Makes not much sense to me, yet another PPA
<Mamarok> since it is a backport, so I don't see why it is in a kubuntu PPA which is less than self explaining
<ScottK> Mamarok: Part of the problem there is that we really can't put Qt 4.6 in regular Ubuntu backports.  It affects too many packages, so backport of a major version like 4.4, really has to be in a PPA.
<Mamarok> I didn't talk about regular backports, but the backports PPA
<Mamarok> where KDE 4.3.3 and Amarok 2.2.1 are already
<ScottK> Ah, I see.
<ScottK> 4.3.3 should not have gone in that PPA.
<ScottK> The backports PPA should be for the major version updates like a backport of 4.4.
<Mamarok> so if we backport KDE stuff, it really should go into backports PPA, else ewe are going to have again a bazillion of PPAs during the next months
<ScottK> It should be at most 4.
<Mamarok> keep in mind that it should at least be consistent, now it is very far from that
<ScottK> 4.3.3 in backports PPA was a mistake.
<Mamarok> how many PPAs are there in use now? 4? which is too many already
<ScottK> One of them should never concern users.
<Mamarok> well, then sort that out, but one PPA for all things backported should be consistent, it is confusing and just wrong the way it is now
<Mamarok> we have been using backports PPA for all KDE backports so far, why not now?
<ScottK> We use the staging PPA so we can give an entire KDE SC update at once.
<ScottK> The idea is to have three for potential users:
<jussi01> yeah, staging shouldnt really be added at all
<ScottK> 1.  For updates of the existing KDE version (like 4.3.4)
<Mamarok> the mess in Intrepid and Jaunty with 6 PPAs where nobody knew what should go where was already a hassle, let's not start that confudion again
<ScottK> 2.  For upgrades to the next major KDE SC (4.4)
<ScottK> 3.  One for experimental stuff you really need to be careful about.
<ScottK> That should be it.
<ScottK> Mamarok: I agree it got out of hand before.
<Mamarok> yes, but now we are already in a mess again since we have two KDE 4.3.x updates in different PPAs for Karmic
<ScottK> I do think we need these three tough
<ScottK> I'll remove 4.3.3 from backports.
<Mamarok> I agree we need staging, but we should be consistent, and rename PPAs if needed and then definitely stick to the paln
<Mamarok> plan*
<ScottK> I thought it had been moved.
<Mamarok> currently it's all a mess again, not as bad as before, but still a mess
<Mamarok> I really thought it was sorted once and for all, so maybe a mail to the kubuntu-devel list with a clear proposition and everybody stick to that is needed
<ScottK> I'm currently removing the stuff from backports that should never have been there.
<Mamarok> ScottK: be careful to have the website entries updated accordingly, too, we point people there usually
 * Mamarok is not an editor and can't change that
<Mamarok> ScottK: thanks for changing :)
<Mamarok> ScottK: so where will Amarok 2.2.1 be? still in backports or the kubuntu PPA?
<ScottK> Mamarok: I was just looking at that one.
<ScottK> Mamarok: It looks to me like that should be in updates.
<Mamarok> yes, I think so, too
<markey> ok, I just can't this this to build
<markey> another approach: I have a i386 .deb for this tool
<markey> can I somehow install it on 64bit?
<Mamarok> markey: what are you talking about?
<markey> this stupid git-home-history tool
<markey> http://jean-francois.richard.name/ghh/
<Mamarok> ah, build it from source?
<markey> (for making backups with Git)
<markey> well, it's not packaged in kubuntu
<Mamarok> yep, so build it from source is probably the easiest wy to go for you, or learn packaging for Kubuntu :)
<markey> so, I guess I have to "build" it (it's not really a build, because it's written in Bash + Python + Something)
<markey> getting this:
<Mamarok> ughs
<markey> configure.ac:6: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<seaLne> could some one with kmail from 434 please check if on a message with multiple to/cc fields when selecting reply to all (pressing a) it actually does for you?
<markey> if anyone knows how to package it, that would be grand
<markey> apparently the tool is very good
<markey> it could become popular
<markey> rofl, it gets better and better
<markey> apparently another guy has no written a tool based on git-home-history, called Git-Home
<markey> http://git-home.chezwam.org/tutorial.html
<markey> Oo
<ScottK> Mamarok: I just copied amarok to updates.  I won't delete it out of backports until after I fix the web site (later today).
<Mamarok> ScottK: thanks a lot!
<amichair> tsimpson: can u pls take a quick look at Bug #448753? from the trace in the middle, seems like it might have to do with the gtk loop being used in qt - what do u think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448753 in linux "System hangs when I use jockey for first time to enable "wl" module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448753
<amichair> (there might be a mix of 3 different bugs in that report though...)
<tsimpson> amichair: erm, what trace?
<amichair> tsimpson: gtk assertions
<tsimpson> amichair: that may have nothing to do with the bug
<tsimpson> it's just the contents of .xsession-errors
<tsimpson> which is normally stderr for any app started from the desktop
<amichair> hmmm.... ok then, never mind :-)
<dantti> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FoundationsTeam/Specs/LucidSoftwareCenterRepositoryBasedIndexfiles   are you aware of this topic?
<ScottK> dantti: Riddell is on vacation this week.
<dantti> ScottK: ah.. :P thanks.. maybe you know something about that page?
<ScottK> dantti: You might also be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/BackportsNotAutomatic - I think the U/I implications of this are useful for Debian for backports.org, volatile, and experimental.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> dantti: I think I heard some discussion of this, but I'm not familiar with the details.  I'm sure mvo is the person to ask about it.
<dantti> ScottK: k, cause there is some stuff like package description and localization that we already have today... don't get why we would need that again..
<Quintasan|Szel> ScottK: have libs finished building yet?
 * ScottK didn't look.
 * Quintasan|Szel got his burgers and is heading home now
<rgreening> Quintasan|Szel: I believe so...
<Quintasan|Szel> Too bad my ssh setup isnt working. Problems with my router I belive
<ScottK> Lex79: I think Qt 4.6.0 is in Debian experimental.  Would you have a look and see if they have anything we'd want before upload to the archive?
<Lex79> yes, but be back in ~two hours :)
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1057466
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1057466&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1057466 | ARM compile++ qreal is float on ARM.
<JontheEchidna> though I suppose kdelibs currently isn't blocking the stack on arm
<rgreening> let NCommander know.. he works on this... and has commit rights to KDE to fix.
<rgreening> :)
<mcas> rgreening: have you seen my comment on the filesharingspecs?
<rgreening> what did you change?
<mcas> the part about the sambashare group
<mcas> we have to check that the user is member of this group to use net usershare
<rgreening> ah. ya.
<mcas> the first user on a system is member of this group but the other users don't get this privilege automatically
<rgreening> I see. that is very true.
<mcas> but i can tell you, that the default smb.conf allows net usershare
<rgreening> not on my system it didn;'t seem to work without setting max users to something explicitly...
<rgreening> (but maybe I need to retry and retest on a clean system)
<mcas> i will check it on another system, too
<rgreening> kool
<mcas> ok here i have the same problem
<mcas> but i don't know what i changed on the other one
<mcas> tomorrow i can save the other config file and check thhe differences
<rgreening> k
<ScottK> Lex79: You'll want to be looking into adding "-Wa,-implicit-it=thumb" to the qt4-x11 compiler flags, just for armel.
<ScottK> That's likely the solution to it's FTBFS
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> still re-extracting the Qt tarball, lol
<Lex79> ahah :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: src/3rdparty/phonon is only 1.8 MB, do you want a tarball for looking if your patch will be applies ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: sure
<ScottK> Lex79: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2 to learn more about Armel than I care to know.
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I'm about to push the patch to bzr
<Lex79> ScottK: ok I'll look, but is there a way to see if build correctly in my pbuilder?
<ScottK> Lex79: Not unless you have Ubuntu Lucid armel.
<ScottK> cjwatson said he'd look into it.
<ScottK> It's handy to show up at the weekly Foundations Team meeting and ask for help.
<Lex79> ok, anyway I haven't a Lucid armel
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: phonon patch pushed to bzr
<amichair> is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ down or is it just me?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I know that you'll need to add a build-depend on libpulse0-dev right off the bat
<JontheEchidna> amichair: down here too
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/phonon-4.6.0.tar.gz
<amichair> wha a bummah
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: doesn't apply, lol
<JontheEchidna> I'll fix it
<Lex79> awesome lol
<JontheEchidna> rrrrraaaaagh
<JontheEchidna> in between rc and final release the....
<JontheEchidna> *they...
<JontheEchidna> ... updated all of their copyright headers
<Quintasan> loooool
 * JontheEchidna rages
<Quintasan> le fu-
<Lex79> brb
<Quintasan> hurr durr where's lzma support?
<ScottK> Quintasan: What do you mean?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I mean uploading lzma source instead of tar.gz
<ScottK> lzma source is not supported in Ubuntu or Debian.
<ScottK> Once we get V3 support, we'll be able to use tar.bz2 though.
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> nice
<JontheEchidna> If I could get a revu for: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/shared-desktop-ontologies it's be great
<JontheEchidna> "Respect mah ontologeh!"
<rgreening> haha
<Aruna> Hello all i am a new to ubuntu/kubuntu.. if i like to contribute to the project. what language i need to learn i am basically i am a java programmer.. and i do gui programming
<ScottK> Aruna: The programming we do is mostly Python (PyQt/PyKDE) and C++ Qt.  We also package stuff which needs knowing about makefiles and shell scripting (not advanced stuff though)
<Aruna> ScottK:  if i learn QT is it ok ?
<ScottK> Aruna: If you mean Qt, yes (QT is Apple's QuickTime)
<ScottK> ;-)
<Aruna> ScottK:  nooo Qt
<ScottK> JontheEchidna will be glad to put you to work.
<Aruna> ScottK: currently i dont know any unix lanuage now.. only java :( i may learn some xwindows gui language and start working :)
<ScottK> We may sometimes have Java stuff too.
<ScottK> It's just not a focus.
<Aruna> i can understand :)
<Aruna> http://qt.nokia.com/  this is what you use mostly
<Aruna> i never learn python
<amichair> Aruna: it's pretty simple to pick up python
<Aruna> amichair: so i go for PyQt or PyKDE  ?
<amichair> the KDE classes sort of wrap around Qt, sometimes adding things
<amichair> pyqt/pykde are python bindings for the C++ qt/kde classes
<ScottK> Aruna: That is mostly what we use and you can use Qt via Python bindings or C++
<amichair> Aruna: do u have any experience with C++?
<Aruna> amichair: i do learn basicas i did a small project with c++ and sybase long back.
<amichair> so u can either go over qt/kde in C++, or start off with python and then pyqt/pykde
<Aruna> Coool :)  i try both and choose a path :)
<ScottK> Aruna: Virtually everyone here is here as a volunteer, so ultimately a lot of this is about how you want to contribute.
<amichair> if u want u can read the first few chapters of http://www.diveintopython.org/, it should give u a good feel for the language
<jussi01> !u | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ScottK> It's also available in Kubuntu as a package if you want to read it locally
<amichair> I personally think even if u don't end up really using it, knowing new languages is always a good thing :-)
<amichair> sorry jussi01
<Aruna> >It's also available in Kubuntu as a package if you want to read it locally ??
<amichair> the book, 'Dive Into Python'. it's in the repositories, in various formats downloadable from the site, and available online there too. whatever suits you :-)
<Aruna> Wooow
<Aruna> PEF ?
<Aruna> PDF >
<Mamarok> Aruna: just install the package diveintopython, that will bring in the doc
<Aruna> Mamarok: great thankyou :)
<Mamarok> Aruna: it will then show up in the menu, under documentation
<amichair> Aruna: after you get the 'feel' of python from there, the rest is just details you can find in the python docs or search the web - very easy to find answers.
<Aruna> yes i got you :) i will be back soon once get idea :)
<amichair> Aruna: have fun ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you happen to be around?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, back to work.
<fale__> hi guys
<fale__> I haven't seen kde 4.4b1 packaged yet, someone is already working on it (than I'm blind) or no one is working yet on it?
<JontheEchidna> fale__: It's being worked on
<fale__> JontheEchidna: I see ;). May I ask you in which ppa?
<JontheEchidna> it's not in a public PPA yet
<JontheEchidna> btw, my rekonq patch got upstreamed
<fale__> cool :)
<fale__> I'll wait for it, then ;). Btw: didn't knew that there were 'private ppas'..
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. there are. We only use them when KDE hasn't released the tarballs to the public yet like for KDE releases
<fale__> JontheEchidna: shouldn't the tarrbal be released about yesterday?
<JontheEchidna> not publicly, I don't believe
<ricky_lais> its delayed i think
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they only managed to tag it 2 days ago
<fale__> I see
<fale__> I missed the delayed
<fale__> than, I quess, it will be arround the sixth..
<JontheEchidna> yeah, either the 6th or 7th would be my guess
<on3_g> hi to all
<ScottK> Hello on3_g
<on3_g> hi Scottk
<on3_g> help me please
<ScottK> on3_g: Kubuntu help is in #kubuntu
<on3_g> for bugs too¿
<on3_g> i found one, and i want report it
<ScottK> Then report it at bugs.launchpad.net.
<ScottK> Then it gets into the normal work flow for bugs.  IRC channels are very poor bug trackers.
<on3_g> ScottK: ok thxs
<Mamarok> I am a bit puzzled at that dependencies I get from a user: http://wklej.org/id/222924/
<Mamarok> why on earth does Amarok 2.2.1 require KDE 4.3.3?
<Mamarok> we only depend on Qt 4.3.x since after 2.2.1
<Mamarok> Riddell: you are still ops in #kubuntu, even on a holiday?
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: since the amarok packages were built against 4.3.3 they requires KDE 4.3.3
<JontheEchidna> *they require
<JontheEchidna> the person just needs to update his KDE (he should be able to, as the amarok packages are on the same PPA as 4.3.3)
<JontheEchidna> actually... I don't know where he's getting his amarok packages. It doesn't make sense
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: hm, that seems to be the problem, since KDE 4.3.3 is not in that backports PPA anymore
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah. it moved to the regular ppa
<Mamarok> it should never have been there, KDE 4.3.4 is in the kubuntu PPA
<ScottK> It's only still in backports because I didn't find the web site password yet
<Mamarok> well, because I ranted about it
<ScottK> I did copy it to updates already
<ScottK> That too
<Mamarok> apparently he can't get 2.2.1 anymore because of that
<Mamarok> funny :(
<ScottK> He couldn't have gotten 2.2.1 without 4.3.3 ever.  Have him enable updates and update.
<Mamarok> since he didn't have the kubuntu PPA
<ScottK> Ah.
<Mamarok> ScottK: it was not necessary till this morning
<ScottK> Mamarok: It didn't get more necessary today.
<ScottK> It's just that before today you always got 4.3.3 withit.
<ScottK> withit/with it
<Mamarok> ScottK: well, apparently he ran into trouble nonetheless
<Mamarok> told him to upgrade to 4.3.4
<ScottK> Agreed
 * ScottK waves at ryanakca and hopes he'll fix it
<ScottK> (making sure the 4.3.3/4 and amarok 2.2.1 announcements on kubuntu.org point to updates PPA and not backports)
<Mamarok> so, just so I get it right: KDE updates go to the regular PPA, everything else (Amarok, Koffice) int the backports PPA, right?
<Mamarok> and once KDE 4.4 is out, where does that go?
<JontheEchidna> no amarok updates should go to the regular ppa too
<Mamarok> hm, so Koffice only to the backports?
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: could we have that written down somewhere? I am a bit confused
<Mamarok> ScottK: sorry for my rant this morning, BTW, wasn't meant against you, I was just really worried about that mix up
<ScottK> Mamarok: It should be written down.  -updates is 3rd digit updates to what's in that release already.  -backports is major versions introduced in a later release.
<ScottK> Mamarok: No problem.
<JontheEchidna> KDE SC 4.4 would go in -experimental while it's beta, then move to -backports when it's 4.4.0
<Mamarok> OK
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I think KDE SC 4.4 beta should go to the backports beta ppa?
<neversfelde> but I am not sure, we have to many ppas :)
<Mamarok> my point
<neversfelde> Mamarok: Amarok is in the backports ppa and not in updates, because there are gui changes, same for koffice afaik
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> neversfelde: talk to JontheEchidna, he says otherwise
<Mamarok> you folks should get that sorted out once and for all, it's a big mess again
<Mamarok> neversfelde: there were not that many GUI changes from 2.2 to 2.2.1, I don't see the point, really
<neversfelde> Mamarok: there are some changes and they are not translated, so I think it is ok to put it in backports
<Mamarok> neversfelde: the point is that apparently the kubuntu developers themselfs are not in agreement what goes where, so please, sort this out ASAP, else we end up in the same mess we had with Intrepid and Jauntxy PPAs
<Mamarok> or worse...
<Mamarok> thenselves*
<Mamarok> -x
<Mamarok> ok, got to go, bbl
<neversfelde> bye
<neversfelde> I think we should delete the experimental ppa or make it private, I got a couple of complaints from people who messed up their system with koffice 2.1 and Qt 4.6
<neversfelde> rest should be easy, bugfix releases in updates and other releases in backports, beta packages in beta backports?
<JontheEchidna> this is what was decided on the mailing list, though beta and experimental were merged: http://paste.ubuntu.com/333438/
<JontheEchidna> Amarok's wacky release policy does make it hard to place
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: yes, Riddel said it should go to backports and I think it was a good decision :)
<neversfelde> should not be a real problem for the users, everyone who can add the updates ppa can do it with backports, too
<Blizzz> what does it take to see kDebug() output on konsole?
 * Blizzz is cluelessly hacking some app..
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think experimental is fine.  Given how it's labled, such people should just be told to go read the description of the PPA again.
<ScottK> At least one person broke their system installing from staging too.
<neversfelde> ScottK: you are right. It was probably a mistake to build koffice rc there, we should have used staging.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-03
<JontheEchidna> launchpad has been threatinging to go offline for the past 20 mins, heh
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you about?
<txwikinger> maybe we need a launchpad cluster/cloud
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yo yo
<ScottK> Well Launchpad's reliablity does exceed it's speed.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> it has killed bzr and everything too
<ScottK> Code hosting is supposed to be out too.
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<ScottK> Didn't check if it actually is.
<nixternal> it is
<JontheEchidna> upload.ubuntu.com is down, much to my chagrin
<nixternal> the world is ending, hurry, everyone, lets go over to arch!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> How long is this going to last?
<nixternal> probably an hour or so
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal, you work with kde-doc guys too right?
<nixternal> this is good, I need to go pick up my new spinner bike
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: I am the team lead for kde documentation project
<JontheEchidna> the fact that the launchpad website itself is still up worries me a bit though
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh hah
<nixternal> well, I act as the team lead, but I haven't done a damn thing since the last freeze :/
<JontheEchidna> spinners like on expensive SUVs?
<nixternal> haha, no, spinning bike for the winter
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> He'll be getting some grillz next you hear
<JontheEchidna> ha
<jjesse> nixternal: saw your blog post that is awesome
<jjesse> are they committing yet or just sending the completed doc to you or me to commit?
<kallecarl> Is Darkwing on?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: ^^^
<dtchen> client idle 12 mins
<DarkwingDuck> who what?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm here now.
<kallecarl> thanks for the mail this evening...Carl
<DarkwingDuck> Oh hey Carl
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks for your help man
<kallecarl> I didn't hurt your feelings?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Not at all
<kallecarl> does Lucid have KDE 4.4?
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet... as far as I know it will be added soon
<ScottK> kallecarl: We are packaging KDE SC 4.4 beta right now.
<DarkwingDuck> next week or so right ScottK?
<ScottK> It'll be in Lucid once it's released (likely Monday)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> Then my netbook will be an adventure!
<kallecarl> the kde-promo people are working on the feature guide. would like to see it befor e jumping in on that
<ScottK> We'll have it in Lucid as soon as we can.  The tarballs we have now to work on packaging are on a non-disclosure basis until release day.
<kallecarl> Dark...you mentioned jumping in on some subject from the doc todos. it looks like they're  mostly spoken for
<kallecarl> graphics, media
<kallecarl> still unassigned
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I noticed that after I emailed you LOL
<kallecarl> where is the old documentation
<jjesse> bztr
<DarkwingDuck> Old documentation was from KDE 3.x
<jjesse> bzr
<kallecarl> it was comfortable editing your stuff, but coming up with new is more of a challenge. hats off to you
<DarkwingDuck> LOL It's not too bad
<kallecarl> where bzr jesse
<jjesse> the kubuntu-docs is maintained in bzr ifthat's what you are asking for, the old branch is lp:kubuntu-docs/karmic and the new branch is lp:kubuntu-docs
<kallecarl> okay
<DarkwingDuck> there you go Carl. Thanks jjesse
<jjesse> welcome
<kallecarl> i'll take a look at those tasks.
<kallecarl> graphics/media
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse, are there no games pre-installed?
<kallecarl> you mentioned running Lucid in VM. Launched Vbox. notification of new version. dpkg didn't like the install of 3.1 over 3.08
<kallecarl> might just run it in a separate partition
<DarkwingDuck> That would work too.
<kallecarl> is there something like svn on Lucid?
<DarkwingDuck> we use bzr
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck i don't think there are any games preinstalled
<DarkwingDuck> with launchpad
<ScottK> kallecarl: You can use bzr just like svn if you want.
<kallecarl> I mean for the iso
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Lucid is still kde 4.3.3
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: use the dailybuild URL I sent you
<kallecarl> is it safe to go into the lucid water
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: should we remove the games section from the docs?
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: its still pre-alpha-1
<ScottK> kallecarl: No.
<ScottK> If you have to ask, the answer is no.
<kallecarl> I dunno...i've gotten in trouble by doing it anyway
<kallecarl> that's how it went with KDE 4.0
<DarkwingDuck> Unless you are into serous testing and cruising for a bruising... :D
<kallecarl> now I'm tickled with 4.3.4 and my LUG buddies are bitching about leaving 3.5
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<kallecarl> it's only eyecandy
<ScottK> No, it's not.
<DarkwingDuck> It's ALOT more then eyecandy
<kallecarl> all that other stuff is just Aaron going on about stuff
<kallecarl> Seigo
<kallecarl> i know
<kallecarl> I've presented at LUGseveral times. They're almost sold
<kallecarl> just showed KNE. It was excellent
<kallecarl> http://blug.org/news-record.dxp?id=139
<DarkwingDuck> Carl, you get my note about KNE changing to KNR for Lucid?
<kallecarl> yeah
<kallecarl> enough fooling around...will run Lucid in a VM and check out those two topics
<kallecarl> I'd just as soon not contend with redoing grub2. It's beautifulthe way I've got it now
<DarkwingDuck> :) ping me if ya need anything I'm jumping back and forth from here and nano
<kallecarl> i'm cool...thanks all. I will email any new stuff Darkwing
<DarkwingDuck> Oh BTW jjesse, I have fallen in love with nano
<jjesse> yaya :)
<DarkwingDuck> Is there a way to get nano to highlight in Karmic like it does in Lucid?
<jjesse> no idea
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<dtchen> quite probably: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62250
<dtchen> ^ DarkwingDuck
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Switching to vim will do that for you.
<DarkwingDuck> vim?
<DarkwingDuck> Thansk dtchen
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-enable-syntax-highlighting-in.html
<claydoh> ooh somebody beat me to the punch
<DarkwingDuck> Had to write one for XML but, thank you all.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you use nano?
<DAskreech> Nightrose: ping
<DAskreech> Tonio_: Did you send me that e-mail?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: don't be like JontheEchidna, ditch nano :) no self-respecting hacker can claim they use nano
 * ScottK 
<DAskreech> Why can't they claim they use nano?
<ScottK> It's as obvious a newbie move as wondering around a ship asking where you should be for your mail buoy watch
 * Sput prefers joe
<nixternal> ScottK: can you go down to the daviey jones locker and get me a marlin spike so I can break up the ice on the weather deck?
<nixternal> or, do me a favor, run down to the boiler room and request a BT Punch
<nixternal> my favorite was passing through the straights of gibraltor at night, and telling the new fish to grab a broom and get top side and keep an eye out for the flying monkeys
<Sput> O_o
 * Sput must have missed an important piece of culture
<nixternal> hehe, it was navy jokes we did to the new people
<nixternal> a BT Punch is an actual fist to the body from a BT, which is a Boiler Tech in the navy
<nixternal> a marlinspike is used by sailors to untie knots in rope
<Sput> ah
<nixternal> ScottK: or....go get some new light bulbs for the bright work :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: I use nano or Kate most of the time (:
<Nightrose> DAskreech: pong
<DAskreech> Nightrose: I was just asking what was the numbers you had seen in the techrepublic poll asking about the readers opinons of KDE?
<Nightrose> DAskreech: 70/ for continuing - don't remember the other numbers - why?
<DAskreech> It's like 46 now :(
<Nightrose> wth?
<jussi01> !info accountz-baz lucid
<ubottu> Package accountz-baz does not exist in lucid
<Mamarok> !info accountz-baz
<ubottu> Package accountz-baz does not exist in karmic
<Mamarok> riiight
<Mamarok> jussi01: you can guess it's in Lucid, too
<Mamarok> good morning
<Mamarok> folks, do you know tsimpson is running for IRC Council? Some cheers would be nice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TerenceSimpson
<ghostcube> yeah Mamarok i heared this yesterday
<ghostcube> :D
<ofirk> nixternal: are you here?
<rgreening_> ping JontheEchidna
<rgreening_> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, tsimpson, vorian
<Quintasan> rgreening_: shouldn't we be there too? :P
<rgreening_> yeah...
<rgreening_> I need an invite to the batcave
<rgreening_> my nic at home is still connected
<rgreening_> or is there a way I can kik that nic so I can re auth from here
<Quintasan>  /msg NickServ GHOST rgreening <password> :P
 * rgreening_ tries
<rgreening> whee
<rgreening> ty
<Quintasan> no problem :)
<Quintasan> !info lucid libmediastreamer-dev
<ubottu> 'libmediastreamer-dev' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<Quintasan> !info libmediastreamer-dev lucid
<ubottu> libmediastreamer-dev (source: linphone): linphone web phone's media library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 204 kB
<ghostcube> o.O
<JontheEchidna> !find XShapeQueryExtension
<ubottu> File XShapeQueryExtension found in libxext-dev, xmanpages-ja
<debfx> the fullscreen mode of vlc doesn't work with kde >= 4.3.3 (bug #485030)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485030 in gentoo "Full-screen mode has panel showing on KDE4" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485030
<debfx> how should this be fixed for users of kubuntu-ppa?
<Lex79> That bug is a vlc's bug and not kde bug, there is no fix yet for lucid, you should wait the fix for lucid before the fix for karmic
<debfx> a SRU of vlc (the bug might affect other window managers as well) or put an updated package of vlc in kubuntu-ppa?
<Lex79> I think to kubuntu-ppa
<debfx> I'm not sure if the patch is going into the lucid package as it'll be fixed in 1.0.4 anyway
<ScottK> debfx: We want to try to get kde 4.3.4 into karmic-updates, so a pre-emptive SRU of VLC might be useful
<ScottK> debfx: Also I'm working on packaging kdebase-workspace for 4.4 beta.  Your brightness patch didn't exactly apply, so I'm disabling it for the first upload and hope you'll be able to look into it.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: tighten the MPAs nuts and batteries for the sound powers phones were my favorites
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: So you understand the concept of Nano then.
<DarkwingDuck> you mean as a light editor?
<ScottK> I mean as something people might laugh at you for doing.
<DarkwingDuck> Honestly, I don't care... :P Its light, simple and now it highlights XML files
<DarkwingDuck> I mostly use kate for longer work but, for a quick edit, nano
<ScottK> Just giving you some grief ....
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know.
<DarkwingDuck> *snickers*
<DarkwingDuck> Im a 7 year sailor.... there isn't anything ANYONE can say that will bug me or get under my skin
<ScottK> The design genius behind control W for saving a document and control O to exit, never ceases to amaze me.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<jussi01> hrm, a good while back I suggested a task manager with only icons, does anyon know if this is possiblle yet?
<apachelogger> jussi01: you really just need to stack another view on the ksystemguard model I suppose
<apachelogger> getting icons however will only work for apps which have one in the regular ksystemguard though
<jussi01> apachelogger: Im just talking about removing the names from programs in the taskbar/panel
<apachelogger> jussi01: despite I do not see the point of it ... just right click on the name column and say hide :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: nam column?
<apachelogger> name column
 * jussi01 thinks apachelogger doesnt understand what he wants...
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> now I get it
<jussi01> apachelogger: Im talking about the plasmoid in the panel that shows currently running programs
<zorael> jussi01: like smooth tasks?
<jussi01> :D
 * apachelogger didnt read that clearification properly
<apachelogger> jussi01: stasks does that
<apachelogger> well, in the win7 kind of way
<jussi01> ok, where do I get that?
<zorael> jussi01: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<jussi01> yeah, thats the kinda thing Im talking about
<apachelogger> !info plasma-widget-stasks
<ubottu> plasma-widget-stasks (source: plasma-widget-stasks): a task manager replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 224 kB
<jussi01> apachelogger: oooh, thanks!!
<jussi01> wait wait wait
<jussi01> thats not quite what Im after...
<apachelogger> that is as close as it gets :P
<jussi01> ok, look at this screenshot: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=101586&file1=101586-1.png&file2=101586-2.png&file3=101586-3.jpg&name=Smooth+Tasks
<jussi01> the programs listed in the panel, I dont want names, only the icons...
<apachelogger> jussi01: smooth tasks != stasks
<apachelogger> see description
 * apachelogger never likes forks to begin with :P
<jussi01> oh, I clicked on zorael's link... :D
 * jussi01 installs and tries
<apachelogger> jussi01: http://imagebin.ca/view/teEyBoP1.html
<jussi01> ahh, exactly...
<apachelogger> you can also turn off grouping, then you dont have to use them popups I suppose
<jussi01> yeah, I _hate_ grouping
<apachelogger> it's actually quite barable with stasks
<apachelogger> hate it with regular taskbar too though
<jussi01> nope, not imho. it still takes too long... I just want to click once and be where I want to be..
<apachelogger> without text that should turn out difficult if you do have more than one windows :P
 * JontheEchidna is using plasma-widget-fancytasks at the moment
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: screenshot?
<JontheEchidna> sec
<jussi01> hrm, themings got me now :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: it's dark path which you should avoid...
<jussi01> lol
<JontheEchidna> it comes with a fancypanel containment that looks like the OSX dock (if you can do compositing, which I can't)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because I accidently clicked on my bugs mail folder ... bug 492010 the subject sounds like a dupe of that infamous java bug
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: can be used as widget in desktop too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492010 in kdebase-workspace "strigi service not running, unable to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492010
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: I have an autohidden normal panel at the bottom left corner of the screen that I can throw my mouse down towards
<JontheEchidna> that autohidden panel holds the normal fancytasks widget
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: http://imagebin.ca/view/CQK6TAS.html
<JontheEchidna> I don't know why I have that xbar on the top panel since I'm not using bespin anymore :P
<Quintasan> nice
<Quintasan> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and if anybody knows what the issue is with that icecc error message... ;-)
<Quintasan> would it be safe to copy my modified debian/ over to bzr dir, edit changelog and upload?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: configure your icecc properly :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in the hook you need to set the scheduler IP or hostname
<apachelogger> otherwise icecream will not be able to connect and hence turn itself off to prevent overhead
<apachelogger> since passing stuff through icecc will create overhead for one single machine
<Quintasan> let's add this to repos -> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/todo+list?content=90706 :P
<Quintasan> lololool both Smooth and Fancy Tasks are made by polish developer
<Quintasan> I didn't know :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thx
<JontheEchidna> sweet, it works
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Someone was asking for snow pictures in the weather wallpaper. I kinda don't get to test snow very often. I assume there is one? He was getting wheat fields
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: if the weather provider says it's snowing there should be a snow wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> the weather provider may be saying that the weather is clear, even if snow is on the ground
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately we don't have computer sensors to detect snow :P
<daskreech> Yeah That's what I told him
<Tm_T> that's how it goes yes
<ScottK> Is someone working on a MIR for shared-desktop-ontologies?
<JontheEchidna> ugh, writing up a proper debian/copyright for that is going to be "fun"
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In the mean time, I'd suggest finding a minion to start working on the MIR.
<daskreech> Tonio_: ping
<daskreech> Bleah Phonon is still screwed for me
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: indeed
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, ScottK: What do I need to mention in a MIR, package name, reason and what else?
<ScottK> Quintasan: There's a MIR template on the wiki.  Fill it in.
<JontheEchidna> there's a template to fill out
<Quintasan> okay
<JontheEchidna> the MIR shouldn't be too hard since there's not any code, as far as I can see
<JontheEchidna> just a bunch of xml files
<Tm_T> it should be merely data yes
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering if the package couldn't be arch all, though I'm not sure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If it's all data, is should be.
<daskreech>  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<Quintasan> lol
<Tm_T> daskreech: with KDE 4.4 series?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: are you using any packaging systems in shared-desktop-ontologies?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debhelper 7 with the kde debhelper addon
<ScottK> daskreech: What are you trying to do?
<Quintasan> damn
<WeatherGod> Greetings from the bug squad!
<WeatherGod> I am dealing with a bug report and it seems that the person used a package from the Kubuntu Updates Staging ppa
<WeatherGod> and I am not sure how you would like it handled
<WeatherGod> the error is extra files in the kde-I10n-gl_4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb that conflict with kde-i18n-gl_3.5.9-0 package
<WeatherGod> it appears that the conflicting files do not belong there at all in the kde-I10n-gl package
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5.9 :o
<WeatherGod> sorry.... kde-i18n-gl-4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3
<WeatherGod> anyway, the files in the kde-I10n-gl-4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1 do not appear in kde-I10n-gl-4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1
<WeatherGod> makes me wonder if there was a mistake
<Tm_T> WeatherGod: I wonder this 3.5.9 there, its... old
<Tm_T> no, it's ... ok, I don't understand
<ScottK> WeatherGod: We have a kubuntu-ppa project with a bug tracker.  Please reassign the bug there and i'll look at it.
<Tm_T> wasn't 3.5.10 released over a year ago?
 * Tm_T is really puzzled with these version numbers
<ScottK> Tm_T: It was, but I don't think we uploaded the new translations.
<ScottK> It was post-Hardy, so it was in -updates
<Tm_T> ScottK: ah, yeah, those are just dragging along
<Tm_T> that'll explains it
<Riddell> evening fellow kubuntu dudes
<ScottK> Good evening Riddell.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Lex79: Except for the phonon problem, are we ready to put Qt 4.6.0 in the archive?
<nookie^> evening Riddell
<WeatherGod> ScottK: thanks, that's what I'll do
<Lex79> ScottK: the armel issue is not fixed yet, but qt 4.6 is ready in ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm expecting you can't upload Qt where you are,  but if you could review it, I'd appreicate it.
<ScottK> Lex79: The proposed workaround on armel  didn't work.
<Lex79> :(
 * ScottK  has to go.  See you later.
<ofirk> nixternal: are you here?
<Riddell> ScottK: review from bzr?
<ScottK> Lex79: Qt is update to date in bzr, right?
<ScottK> Riddell: If Lex79 says it's up to date, yes
<Mamarok> OH my, the folks on the sounder ML are a strange lot. I redirected some of the incorrigible OT adepts to that list to keep kubuntu-users sane, I am flabbergasted what they made of sounder...
<Mamarok> hi Riddell, what on earth are you doing at work while on holiday?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: having free time from free time
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell, how is vacation?
<Riddell> Mamarok: just making sure anarchy hasn't broken lose in my absence
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: very cold, canoeing in the snow all day today
<Tm_T> Riddell: I envy you. no snow here still ):
<JontheEchidna> It was 16 degrees Celsius and rainy today in New Hampshire
<ScottK> It was quite nice here today too.
<Riddell> it's a wonder I have any toes left
<JontheEchidna> new shared-desktop-ontologies package in revu
<ScottK> Someone else should REVU it so I can accept it later.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-04
<daskreech> Tm_T: No The kde 4.4 series are available?
<daskreech> ScottK: open any app that uses Phonon
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Are we shipping Virtuoso ?
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: not yet. Somebody at debian is supposedly working on packaging virtuoso itself
<daskreech> Alright
<JontheEchidna> but once all that's sorted it should be trivial to do
<JontheEchidna> we do build the soprano backend; we just need the virtuoso database server itself to make everything work
<daskreech> So there are no 4.4 builds yet?
<JontheEchidna> right
<daskreech> Ah so Tm_T's question was just checking if I compiled it myself
<nixternal> ofirk: yo yo...kind of here for a minute...working on a friends laptop, got it all stripped down with screws everywhere...no smoke yet :)
<kb9vqf> I know it's old code, but any idea why the dcopobject destructor would crash?
<kb9vqf> It only happens when a specific window is delted
<nixternal> wow, I don't even remember a darn thing about dcop, and I was a dcop junkie back in the day
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> oh well
<nixternal> anyone know if there is something like python-telepathy for kde/qt? for embedding an irc channel into a widget like...messing around here just a bit to much I think :)
<shtylman> nixternal: there is a python irc library
<shtylman> nixternal: don't know about anything else python related that you could use with irc
<shtylman> nixternal: I found the python irc library to work quite well
<nixternal> python-twisted-words :)
<nixternal> python-irclib is not good
<shtylman> how come?
<nixternal> way to low-level
<nixternal> this is what I did in twisted ^^
<nixternal> 2 minutes
<shtylman> heh... I see
<shtylman> nice
<nixternal> all it does is log conversation...which is exactly what I was wanting to achieve :)
<shtylman> ahh I c
<shtylman> *i c
<shtylman> I found irclib to do what I wanted
<shtylman> give me lots of control as well
<shtylman> (thats what I used for the live assistant)
<nixternal> oh ya...I could just steal everything I need from that...I totally forgot
<shtylman> :)
<nixternal> I could picture live assistant logging in, tells a bot the issue, and then someone can subscribe to the 'ticket', and work the live assistant :)
<shtylman> thats exactly what it does :)
<nixternal> or it is a bot, it messages a channel that there is a person in the queue, and lists their issue...then someone can go '!thatsmine'
<nixternal> oh nice
<shtylman> you can get the source and run it :) ... it will work
<nixternal> once lp comes back of course :)
<shtylman> ahh right...
<shtylman> well...I can help with that...
<nixternal> I will grab it...I looked it over briefly a week or so ago
<shtylman> http://68.173.99.55/live/src/
<shtylman> you should be able to do a bzr branch from that
<nixternal> oh ya, I told you port 8001...now I remember it better
<shtylman> yep
<nixternal> that is slick...funny thing, it has been an idea for years in the community, and I think you are the first to even rock it out this far
<nixternal> people started a project on LP, and it never lasted long
<shtylman> yea...I saw that
<shtylman> died many years ago
<shtylman> so yea
<shtylman> you can run the bot
<shtylman> its safe
<shtylman> he will connect and join #live_assistant_channel
<shtylman> oh...and you might want to change the logs path
<shtylman> somewhere at the top of the bot source... its hard coded right now :)
<shtylman> then just run the qt client and off you go
<nixternal> ya, just saw the TODO on it
<nixternal> shtylman: that thing freakin' rocks!
<shtylman> thx :)
<nixternal> a little UI tweakage, and it is golden
<shtylman> yep... and then a small web frontend to view logs
<nixternal> tweakage as in, breakout the links to a sidebar or something
<shtylman> ahh yea... that should be done..
<shtylman> I just havn't gotten to that
<nixternal> otherwise it is the hottness
<shtylman> the endgoal is to have another bot do like a search on answers or something for similar results
<nixternal> add an icon for the user, and then a tech support looking person :)
<shtylman> and display that in the sidebar or wahtnot
<shtylman> :)
<nixternal> ok...gotta go fix this laptop before I forget about it and i lose the screws :)
<shtylman> that would be bad
 * kb9vqf is doing regression testing on qt3/gcc4/kdepim...ugghhh
<daskreech> kb9vqf: are you on identi.ca ?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You around?
<vorian> rgreening: yes?
<kb9vqf> daskreech: What is it?
<kb9vqf> :p
<daskreech> kb9vqf: :-P
<kb9vqf> (means no, I'm not)
 * kb9vqf doesn't really go for social networking
<kb9vqf> it was hard enough getting me on IRC :)
<daskreech> kb9vqf: Yeah but it's nice to do once a month updates that someone is working on packages in KDE3 in the !kubuntu group
<kb9vqf> I actually have my own branch in the official KDE SVN now :)
<daskreech> Keeps awareness alive and is about a good a tool as having a rabid mob spreading your message as one can hope for
<daskreech> ine !kde group as well then :)
<DarkwingDuck> I wonder if this is the wrong time to tell Riddell that it was about 70F here in San Diego today :P
 * kb9vqf notes that the temp. is now 27 degrees Fahrenheit
<kb9vqf> And snowing
<kb9vqf> So, yes :)
 * daskreech is so bummed about not going to Camp KDE
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'll make it to Camp-KDE this year. Yay!
<daskreech> kb9vqf: I'd advocate that you get an account if nothign else to have notices anytime you are working on KDE3 packages
 * kb9vqf thinks about it
<kb9vqf> OK :)
 * kb9vqf doesn't know what he would do without Daskreech
<kb9vqf> probably stay buried with no users
<kb9vqf> Is there a Qt3 debug symbols package?
<daskreech> If you make an account let me know and I'll follow you
<daskreech> I can make your posts more public as needed if you don't want to be bothered with knowing what else is going on in the kubuntu kde doktoring workd
<daskreech> world
<daskreech> !find qt3 dbg
<ubottu> dbg is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<daskreech> !find qt3-dbg
<ubottu> Found: python-qt3-dbg
<daskreech> !find qt4-dbg
<ubottu> Found: libqt4-dbg, python-qt4-dbg
<daskreech> Looks like no
<kb9vqf> daskreech: That's what I figured :(  Makes tracing the *!#*@& regression in Qt3/gcc4.4 kinda hard
<kb9vqf> BTW, here's my identi.ca account: http://identi.ca/madscientist159
<daskreech> Wonder if there would be any help in #qt
<kb9vqf> Dunno what I'll do with it yet :)
<daskreech> kb9vqf: You just made it?
<kb9vqf> yes
<daskreech> Yep Just saw welcomebot welcome you :)
<kb9vqf> avatar's up now too :)
<daskreech> Seen :-)
<daskreech> Ok What are you working on now?
<kb9vqf> Tracing a Kmail glitch deep into the bowels of Qt3
<kb9vqf> (Regression testing back to Intrepid, actually)
<daskreech> kb9vqf is doing regression testing on qt3/gcc4/kdepim...ugghhh
<daskreech> That's a good dent :)
 * kb9vqf posts that
<daskreech> What you are doing and what you are doing it on and your reaction/hopes/problems/outlook
<kb9vqf> Installing side-by-side Intrepid/Jaunty/Karmic setups on the same machine, hoping to get a meaningful backtrace and a fix on when the issue crept in
<kb9vqf> Outlook: not good :(
<kb9vqf> daskreech: what do you see at http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net
 * kb9vqf notes his DNS is fouled up ATM
<daskreech> Mythweb
<kb9vqf> Sh!t
 * daskreech queues up some HD porn for the fun of it
<kb9vqf> :P
<kb9vqf> Should be fixed now; can you verify?
<daskreech> Yeah it's down
<kb9vqf> Thanks :)
<daskreech> And some boring things about repos are up now
 * kb9vqf does not need exciting DMCA notices
<daskreech> For taping over the air programs?
<kallecarl> DarkwingDuck: got Lucid loaded in VBox. Looks nice. Are updates supported through standard repositories?
<daskreech> can they do that?
<kb9vqf> For distributing them
<kb9vqf> re-distributing them over the internet that is, yes
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: turn on unsupported releases
<daskreech> Oh you can watch Myth Over the web?
<daskreech> Hmm I should look at a install
<kb9vqf> Yup; it's pretty nice :)
<kb9vqf> Little built-in Flash player just like youtube, but faster
<daskreech> <video> ftw!!
<kallecarl> DarkwingDuck: okay...still dithering about writing the unassigned sections
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: pre-released and unsupported
<kallecarl> understood
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: if you want to take either office or internet I'll take a couple of those others
 * daskreech ponders how Kwin has been running longer than X
<kallecarl> have you guys set up guidelines for what to write...those topics could be mighty big
<daskreech> kb9vqf: rebroadcast your dent in case you didn't see :)
 * kb9vqf notes that Qt now includes a built-in time machine
<kb9vqf> I did notice--thanks!
<daskreech> No that's QT
<DarkwingDuck> kallecarl: look at the other branches on how they did it for guidance
<daskreech> And snow leopard :)
<DarkwingDuck> But, don't worry about how big they get
<daskreech> Or whichever cat came with the TIme machine
<kb9vqf> nahh...I mean the Stargate sci-fi kind :)
<kallecarl> DarkwingDuck: BTW, VBox running Lucid as guest in Karmic is pretty slick
<daskreech> So did Apple!
<kallecarl> had to mess around with guest additions a bit
<daskreech> at least acording to the marketing team >_>
<DarkwingDuck> For the Lucid desktop that what I'm doing kallecarl. Lucid is fully installed on my netbook however
<kallecarl> DarkwingDuck: what other section do you like for guidance?
<kallecarl> so far Lucid is smooth
<DarkwingDuck> Those links I gave you...
<daskreech> kb9vqf: Which time machine?
<DarkwingDuck> Also, I just use the program and write what all I had to do
<DarkwingDuck> I don't go too deep with it
<kb9vqf> daskreech: The one that allowed kwin to run longer than X
<DarkwingDuck> But, deep enough
<kallecarl> you suggested style guides and Lucid links, but no sections that you like
<kallecarl> your netbook and about are the only sections I've gotten into much
<daskreech> Yeah I'm still a little ... oh crap it's not running time it's how much CPU time it's taken up
<kb9vqf> lol
<kallecarl> i'll take a look and ping you if questions
<daskreech> Of course I turned off compositing about 1/2 hour ago so It's fallen in CPU usage but it's still enough to make it use more time than X
<DarkwingDuck> That's about all thats there right now kallecarl. If you go into Launchpad you can view the other branches and take a look at those. I'm off to bed soon though
<kb9vqf> kwin pigging out again?
<kallecarl> okay...I'm on PST too...Bellingham
<kb9vqf> Found the Qt debug symbols...apparently they are installed with the standard Qt libs, not in a separate package
<daskreech> Not really I've been doing a lot of kwin moving around of stuff since this evening so it's been working
<daskreech> kb9vqf: That's ... interesting
<kb9vqf> Odd for sure
<daskreech> Not sure about Odd
<daskreech> it's been argued for a while that's the way it should be
<kb9vqf> Well, kinda bloat-ish anyway; I know the debug symbols are the first thing I get rid of when I run out of disk space
<kb9vqf> But it would cut down on useless backtraces I suppose
<daskreech> Yeah
<kallecarl> DarkwingDuck:office looks doable...internet-I only use a couple of the apps. Someone else would do a better job. I'm more of an office soft
<kallecarl> sort
<kb9vqf> Is there a way to get a complete build log (not just the tail) from Launchpad while the package is still building?
<tsimpson> kb9vqf: I don't think so, but ask in #launchpad
<kb9vqf> OK, thanks anyway
<ghostcube> hi
<daskreech> hi
<jussi01> apachelogger: you are a superman. stasks is great, thanks
<Nightrose> Sime: around?
<apachelogger> chromium says that our website is too slow!
<apachelogger> well, indeed I am saying it, but based on chromium telling me that it takes 2.12 seconds to load
<Nightrose> Sime: i need to run - dirk needs you for releases stuff - please ping him
<apachelogger> uhhh w3c got themselfs a fancy new website :)
 * apachelogger fixes our website markup :S
<ScottK> dpm: As I mentioned at UDS, quassel is working on switching to gettext from the native Qt translations.  They have some technical questions about how gettext stuff works.  Could you, perhaps, join #quassel and see if we can help them out?
<dpm> ScottK, sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<refic> when is 4.4b1 going in?
<rgreening> refic: it's being packaged now...
<ScottK> It got delayed a week.
<rgreening> so, ya, when it's officially released, we should be shortly after that.
<Tm_T> ugggggh
<refic> it is officially released?
<Tm_T> what's the nepomuk situation there, virtuoso?
<refic> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta1.php
<refic> I'll surely start some lucid testing when it's in :)
<rgreening> ya, it just got announced, and we are packaging now...
<refic> yeah, good to know
<refic> thanks
<rgreening> partly done... some issues to resove...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: I propose that when we upload to the archive we do it in reverse order of build-depends.  In my experiments this gives us a lot less retries to do due to archive squeue
<ScottK> skew
<apachelogger> ScottK: so qt, soprano and friends are last?
<ScottK> No, kde4libs is last.
<ScottK> Do the support stuff and the reverse order stuff and then as kde4libs gets built it all takes off
 * rgreening hopes everyone remembered to bump the build deps correctly
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, since we now have a Qt upload at hand too... I think qt should be last?
<ScottK> Doesn't matter.  Nothing will build in the KDE stack until libs is uploaded.
<ScottK> The key is to get all the KDE stuff depwait before libs gets published
<apachelogger> yeah, just saying, if we upload Qt last we can upload in whatever order
<apachelogger> since libs cannot build without Qt 4.6
<apachelogger> neither can soprano or akonadi (given they have bumped builddeps)
<apachelogger> that said, is the dep graph still up to date?
<JontheEchidna> should be
<JontheEchidna> rgreening updated it the other day to remove the kdelibs-experimental stuff
<rgreening> yeah, as far as I can tell, it's correct apachelogger
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> btw, I recently noticed that I have a debian/control praser half-way finished lying around
<apachelogger> I suppose I started work on that to autogenerate the dep graph... so should I get round to finish the parser we probably could make the graph updates more automatically
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are the ontologies in yet?
<Daskreech> \o/ 4.4 beta 1
<apachelogger> apparently not
<Daskreech> Hmm?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: need a revu, I think I fixed the issues
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, base/LICENSE.W3C is different from LICENSE.BSD
<JontheEchidna> There are files that are licensed either CC-By or BSD
<JontheEchidna> and then there are files only licensed under the W3C bsd
<apachelogger> well, your copyright file doesnt say that
<apachelogger> All files are licensed with the CC-BY license, aside from those licensed under the
<apachelogger> W3C BSD License variant, see below.
<JontheEchidna> oh, forgot the CC-BY or BSD
<apachelogger> also, you need to add the license text from LICENSE.BSD
<apachelogger> since it is different from the W3C one
<apachelogger> should be good otherwise
<apachelogger> If archive-admin does not disagree(tm)
<apachelogger> ;)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: want to take a stab at packaging gluon?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: shared-desktop-ontologies is in new queue
 * JontheEchidna is the master of new packages
<JontheEchidna> might as well ;-)
<rgreening> git clone git://gitorious.org/gluon/gluon.git
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try and have a look at it in a bit.
<rgreening> if we get that in, then we can update kdegames and add the dep for it.
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna
<Daskreech> Tonio_: ping!
<Tonio_> Daskreech: yeah !!! that's about the email ? I wanted to write this WE
<Tonio_> is that okay for you ?
 * Daskreech gives JontheEchidna a gift package
<Daskreech> Tonio_: Ah ok Cool just wanted to know if you forgot it or not. Thanks
<Daskreech> Gly Moody wrote an article about the same (FOSS not KDE) recently so would be interesting to get your perspective
<Tonio_> Daskreech: no I didn't forget :) just have about... no time :)
<Daskreech> Ah Yeah I've had negative time available before as well. Thanks for the consideration :)
<ScottK> rgreening: We'd need gluon in and in Main before it can be a build-dep on kdegames
<rgreening> ScottK: that would be the intention
<JontheEchidna> it sometimes takes the security guys a while to get to MIRs that actually involve code :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd play it safe and not build-dep for beta1
<ScottK> Agreed
<JontheEchidna> So once virtuoso-opensource itself is packaged, we'll need to make ~5MB of space on the live cd for the runtime components necessary
<Daskreech> How much space do we hav currently on the CD ?
<JontheEchidna> Not much. Some reshuffling may be required. But given that the virtuoso source tarball is 57 MB large I'm glad it's only 5 MB that we need
<ScottK> Yeah.
<apachelogger> lzma!
<apachelogger> anyhow
<ScottK> We can kick some language packs and get that I think.
 * apachelogger wants to propose replacing speedcrunch with kcalc
<JontheEchidna> poor langpacks :(
<JontheEchidna> has anybody done any profiling between our livecds and those of other distros?
<apachelogger> latter is considerable smaller due to non-internal mo files
<apachelogger> actually former does not have mo files since it does not use gettext but the qt thingy, but you get the idea :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: profiling in what regards?
<JontheEchidna> how much stuff they can fit on theirs vs. what we can fit on ours
<JontheEchidna> where's the bulk of the space on ours going to, etc
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I have the impression that most other distros are DVD focused and expect people to get that and just pick Gnome or KDE
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> they are all going for DVD
<ScottK> I don't think they have the idea of Live CD == Default install
 * apachelogger thinsk that we should go for livedvd as primary media of choice really
<Daskreech> Bluray!
<apachelogger> remove langpacks from the livecd alltogether and recommend to use the dvd
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: beat me to it :P
<apachelogger> that way we can deploy more languages and dont have to squeeze so hard
<JontheEchidna> Live HD-DVD :P
<Daskreech> lol
<apachelogger> default app selection could still look like the cd
<apachelogger> but with additional software available from the dvd
<apachelogger> i.e. a combo of the current livecd and the current dvd
<Daskreech> Seriously though Debian should have a BluRay image
 * JontheEchidna chucks 10,000 floppies Daskreech's way
<Daskreech> having 24 CDs is a little crazy
<apachelogger> its not like debian will run on super new machines :P
<apachelogger> and blueray devices will not work on super old machines (target audience of debian :P)
<apachelogger> </irony>
<Daskreech> Really? I know people who get blingy new computers to setup Debian installs
<Daskreech> granted those are servers and mostly doing netinstalls
<apachelogger> well, old kernel == old drivers == no nu hardware :P
<apachelogger> by nu I mean bleeding edge stuff you would find in a gamers machine for example
<ScottK> apachelogger: I like the idea of staying focused around a CD, but someone (IIRC you) mentioned the idea of a metapackage to install everything on the DvD.  I think this would be good (and have it an installer option if installing via the DvD.
<ScottK> )
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah a CD certainly has its advantages
<apachelogger> but there are a lot cases where a livedvd would be justified
<apachelogger> think magazines...
<ScottK> Live DVD would be a bitch to build.
<apachelogger> they usually get named as one of the primary software resource for people without intarwebs access
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I've been saying for a while that we should really define what a ideal kubuntu install looks like to our specs and provide a meta package
<ScottK> It takes about 3  hours to build the live FS for CDs.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so only build them every once in a while :)
<Daskreech> installs the wallpapers and such that don't fit on the CD
 * apachelogger really thinks that we need a instalaltion media with more langpacks and stuff we cant squeeze on the CD
<ScottK> apachelogger: We don't really have good infrastructure for that.  So it'd take some prep work.
<ghostcube> what version of kde is in staging?
<apachelogger> yeah, I imagine this would be a long-term project
<ghostcube> 4.4 or 4.3 ?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: of the kde sc
<apachelogger> we dont stage people :P
<ghostcube> 4.3.4 so ?
<ScottK> 4.3.4 should be for Karmic
<apachelogger> Daskreech: that is kubuntu-desktop
<ghostcube> ok :) i didnt remember what i installed
<ghostcube> thx ScottK
<ScottK> LP has improved their U/I by hiding the release from the normal PPA display.
<apachelogger> Daskreech: of course that only include software and not translations and also enforces hard-constraints in terms of software diversity
<ghostcube> nah improoved isnt the right word
<maco> hehehe
<ghostcube> it has made it more difficult
<maco> ghostcube: meet ScottK. he's very snarky.
<apachelogger> Daskreech: like choqok... I suppose we dont have it on the CD because the plasma microblog widget already meets the usecase choqok addresses
<apachelogger> Daskreech: yet for some leet microblogger like myself the plasma widget is just too limited
<ghostcube> whats snarky again ?
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> maco: Not at all.  We know every change made in LP is an improvement.
<maco> ghostcube: kinda like sarcastic
<ghostcube> ah ok
<maco> SNARK!
<ghostcube> cant kubuntu devs say to lp the new style just sux o.O
<apachelogger> Daskreech: so to lift that software diversity constraint we should go for a kubuntu-dvd metapackage ... BUT for the langpack limitations we can only strive for squeezing more on the installation media, therefore we need to go for DVD in the long run
<apachelogger> ghostcube: we can say that, they do not have to care though :P
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ha ha Leet µbloggeer :)
<apachelogger> just like we, in theory, do not have to use it
<Daskreech> I recall your first tentative steps. you've done well
<ghostcube> apachelogger: ah ok i thought you work together
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> Daskreech: hehe yeah hes a bit over the top with this statement
<ghostcube> :d
<apachelogger> well, the lp devs are providing infrastructure to us
<apachelogger> in a way we are clients
<ghostcube> oh ok i thought this is other way
<ghostcube> you give lp the stuff
<Daskreech> apachelogger: But no not Kubuntu-desktop though that would be interesting. But something close that pulls in all the thigns that people expect like extra runners more widgets more wallapapers that flesh out the desktop but can't be shipped on the puny 1000 floppies that we use (and JontheEchidna just threw at me)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: what would we give them?
<ghostcube> servers :)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: that is what a kubuntu-dvd metapackage could be
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Hmm a DVD package that's not a bad idea
<apachelogger> ghostcube: we are no hardware vendor :P
<ghostcube> :P
<apachelogger> we produce a desktop and netbook OS, but that is it
<ghostcube> i know i thought you use your own servers for the compiling
<ghostcube> and not the lp servers
<ghostcube> so lp uses your hardware to set up the system
<ghostcube> :)
<Daskreech> apachelogger: should we start a listing of packages that would be installed if we had infinite space ora quad layer Bluray which ever is larer?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: no, even though I proposed a system like that
<apachelogger> still the main infrastructure would be lp itself
<apachelogger> also lp is much more than a buildfarm :P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: the archive? :P
<Daskreech> I think Wallpapers and widgets should be obvious
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I'm dissapointed in you :)
<ghostcube> hmm yeah lp is nice system i didnt say its only  a build farm thats why i thought like i did
<Daskreech> I'd think you be a litte more discrimantory than that
<apachelogger> srsly, infinite space or blueray == enough space to put at least all that matches apt-get search kde and all langpacks on it
<apachelogger> Daskreech: what for? that would only requires time without obvious benefit
<apachelogger> also technically any user might have a use for any app in the archive
<Daskreech> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Daskreech: Pong
<Daskreech> ScottK: what should I file the live CD not logging bug against ?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: but it also degrades the user experience of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> why?
<ScottK> Daskreech: What's the issue?
<Daskreech> You don't apt-get install *-* when you boot up
<Daskreech> ScottK: It doesn't auto login
<apachelogger> why not? :P
<ScottK> Daskreech: Ah.  Ubiquity
<Daskreech> ScottK: No KDM
 * ScottK read not logging differently
<ScottK> Daskreech: Did you configure it for autologin?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: So the DVD metapackage should just depend on all of main and Universe?
<ScottK> Daskreech: No, all of Main
<ScottK> (KDE wise)
 * apachelogger finds that too many default wallpapers disturbe user experience since it forces the user into having their list filled up with stuff they potentially do not want to have
<Daskreech> ScottK: it's a live Cd :-P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: you cannot sqeeze all the archive on a DVD
<Daskreech> apachelogger: good thin that there is not that many that KDE ships with
<apachelogger> Daskreech: there is a DVD image
<ScottK> Daskreech: Then file it against ubiquity
<ghostcube> double layer
<ghostcube> o.O
<apachelogger> kubuntu-dvd would be built from the set of apps there
<Daskreech> ScottK: Thanks
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Hmm Ok lets see how that works out
<Daskreech> Argument being that if it got into Main it's probably valuable?
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger> did I mention my knm build already?
 * apachelogger is not sure what to do with it
<ghostcube> rofl http://i.imgur.com/ktaDY.jpg
<ghostcube> ok another one maybe a top topic http://i.imgur.com/Sh9FH.png
<apachelogger> proof for that?
<ghostcube> hmm nah
<ghostcube> i noticed a strange silence in kubuntu :D
 * Daskreech plays teh Wilhelm Scream
<ghostcube> o.O
<lmm> hi, not a kubuntu user but I heard this was a place to find pykde people
<lmm> recently my pykdeuic4 has stopped working with AttributeError: 'kde_i18n_string' object has no attribute 'escape'
<lmm> full traceback example: http://pastebin.ca/1702129
<tsimpson> what version of pykde do you have?
<tsimpson> pykdeuic4 works fine here with 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<lmm> tsimpson: 4.3.3
 * lmm sees whether there's an upgrade available
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: heard anything further from sandsmark
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: nope
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I might take a stab at it... how far did you get?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: dunno really, I can't compile Qt in a sane amount of time so lex was testing the patches
<rgreening> I assume you made a patch but it failed to build ..
<rgreening> can you provide me the patch?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334700/
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> I'll have a poke. any outstanding thing I should look out for
<ScottK> Who's looking after getting kde4libs 4.3.80 to build?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ Do you know?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hmm... I know that the include files for the new classes probably need added to the patch, among other things
<JontheEchidna> Lex was working on that, last I saw
<Lex79> yeah
<Lex79> ScottK: I'm looking
<rgreening> Lex79: said there was a chroot issue
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is the phonon src in kdelibs5 or where?
<Lex79> kdesupport rgreening
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kdesupport/phonon
<rgreening> ah. k
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1379339
<Lex79> 6 hours :(
<Lex79> uhm 10 seconds now
<Lex79> lol
<Lex79> I'm building virtuoso taken from debian git
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the kdesupport/phonon is that from trunk or in one of the src tarballs? and if the later, which one?
<Lex79> from trunk rgreening
<JontheEchidna> there's a tarball now
<JontheEchidna> 4.3.80
<Lex79> ah
<rgreening> ok...
<rgreening> I'll go look...
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: is there a new tarball for pimlibs? I don't remember if there is a new tar for pim-runtime or for pimlibs
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: new tars for kdelibs, kdepim-runtime, kdepim and kdebindings
<Lex79> ok
<rgreening> heh
<Daskreech> ScottK: Should I do anything to mark the bug as Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Just mention it in the bug text.
<Daskreech> ScottK: done and submitted
<Daskreech> bug 492605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492605 in ubiquity "KDM does not have autologin setup properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492605
<Daskreech> to compile kdelibs I need soprano in version >=2.3.70. Which ppa add for karmic?
<Daskreech> from dentica
<JontheEchidna> none yet :(
<JontheEchidna> will probably appear along with the KDE 4.4 beta packages
<Daskreech> Kk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No reason it can't be uploaded now.
<JontheEchidna> this is true
<ScottK> I have to run out for a bit, but if apachelogger can't upload it, I can later
<JontheEchidna> Do we want to backport qt to kubuntu-experimental before any of this?
<JontheEchidna> the more I think about it, the more I think it needs to be backported first
 * JontheEchidna goes back to updating kdepim-runtime
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: doesn't that require the phonon bits before we backport?
<JontheEchidna> that too
<rgreening> :)
<Daskreech> Qt broke Phonon?
<apachelogger> upload?
<apachelogger> what am I supposed to upload?
<Daskreech> Soprano
 * apachelogger notes that JontheEchidna can upload as well :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not soprano.
<ScottK> It isn't in the package set.
<ScottK> I sent mail to ubuntu-devel yesterday or the day before.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I should go for a bit, please retry kdepimlibs on amd64 when kdelibs is done
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> There needs to be an icecc monitor plasmoid
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: not just a notification? :)
<JontheEchidna> installing icecc-monitor installs a little icemon application that has statuses of all the nodes
 * JontheEchidna better stop himself before he creates another project for himself to work on :x
<ScottK> Here's some IRC advice for free: If someone tells you, they intend to  "get the hands dirty with source code",  the recommended procedure it to redirect to get more information in a channel you aren't in.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<ScottK> True story.  Just did it.
<JontheEchidna> sry auf deutsch. == sorry about the german?
<JontheEchidna> bug 492646, if any german speakers care to triage
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492646 in kdebase-workspace "Zweiter Bildschirm wird auf MacPro nicht erkannt!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492646
<ScottK> I'd ask apachelogger to translate it, but unfortunately he speaks Austrian.
<ScottK> (it was recently explained to me that Austrian is a different language than German in another venue).
<Sput> yes it is.
<Sput> but he should be able to understand high german :)
<Sput> anyway, the guy has kubuntu on his mac and the second screen (on the displayport) is in clone mode
<Sput> and he can't access the dual screen configuration thingy
<Sput> also, he's thanking you for your great work.
<JontheEchidna> ah, I know just the bug he's experiencing
<JontheEchidna> bug 403610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403610 in kdebase-workspace "kde 4.3 Multiple Monitors tells lies" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403610
<JontheEchidna> Sput: Could you tell him that this bug has already been reported as 403610, and tell him that it should be fixed in KDE 4.4 please?
<Sput> I don't have an account
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: would it be possible for you to do so?^
<JontheEchidna> thanks anyways Sput
<Sput> np :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: sure
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> np
<ScottK> Sput: I'm equally aware that even German isn't always German.  I've had the pleasure of watching my wife (who speaks German) translate among Germans that couldn't understand each other.
<Sput> yeah, well, Austrian is quite close to Bavarian
<Sput> (anybody from each of the two would kill me for saying this)
<Sput> it's just another German dialect :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: done and marked as dupe
<Mamarok> Sput: absolutely right, Bavarian is a Tyrolian dialect
 * JontheEchidna notes that the Amarockers are excellent bug translators
 * JontheEchidna retries pimlibs on amd64
<JontheEchidna> oh, somebody already did ;-)
<Lex79> who is ? :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: uploading kdepim-runtime in a bit here
<fale_> the 4.4 ppa has been published?
<Daskreech> Not as far as I know
<fale_> Daskreech: I see, thx
<Daskreech> It'd probably be on the topic and I'd be asking for testers on !doktor on identi.ca
<JontheEchidna> We're still a bit away from having anything usable
<fale_> JontheEchidna: why?
<JontheEchidna> phonon in Qt is too old
<JontheEchidna> The phonon maintainer has to write a patch
<fale_> JontheEchidna: I know, you have to use kde-phonon
 * Daskreech gets a litte konfused 
<JontheEchidna> Using KDE phonon not an option for distributions
<Daskreech> I thought that the trolls were working on Phonon in the KDE repos?
<fale_> JontheEchidna: why?
<Daskreech> I honestly haven't looked at Phonon properly in over a year but why was there a fork?
<JontheEchidna> Using KDE phonon means that pure Qt apps can't use Phonon, we don't get python Qt bindings and QtWebKit doesn't get HTML5 <video> support
<fale_> Daskreech: in reality the trolls dropped phonon to devel qt-multimedia
<Daskreech> So who works on Phonon now?
<fale_> JontheEchidna: I see
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: By Qt apps you men skype?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: nah, skype doesn't use phonon
<fale_> Daskreech: the guy that origianny wrote it (he is a kde-devel, not a qt-devel)
<Daskreech> heh Probably should
<Daskreech> I know
<Daskreech> Qt adopted it since it was a good framework
<JontheEchidna> the guy who originally wrote it isn't too involved in phonon anymore
<Daskreech> They said they would be developing it in the KDE repo
<JontheEchidna> sandsmark and a few other people do work in kde svn, then once in a blue moon Qt merges the work
<Daskreech> Merges from Qt?
<Daskreech> or to Qt ?
<JontheEchidna> Qt merges the work done in kde svn to their repos
<JontheEchidna> every once in a while
<Daskreech> Ah so it's essentially a superset of KDe then ?
<JontheEchidna> though Phonon really was a bit dead development-wise during KDE 4.2 -> 4.3
<JontheEchidna> since the original author didn't have time to work on it anymore
<Daskreech> KDE phonon.
<Daskreech> Well Qt working on it is better than nothing
<JontheEchidna> Qt doesn't work on it, they just merge the KDE work every once and a while
<Daskreech> They have Qt multimedia?
<JontheEchidna> yeah :/
 * fale_ wants to see what will happens when Qt will move to Qt-Multimedia..
<JontheEchidna> It's all quite a mess, and we as distros suffer
<fale_> I can see that..
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, sandsmark told the kde-packager mailing list that he's working on a patch for Qt
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately he can only work on it in between studying for exams
<fale_> I see
<JontheEchidna> and even more unfortunately kdebase-runtime won't build without the new Qt, blocking a usable release entirely
<JontheEchidna> er, won't build without the new phonon
<Daskreech> So the tarballs for beta 1 are not usable?
<fale_> :(
<fale_> Daskreech: are usable if you sacrifice the audio on the not-kde apps that use qt
<fale_> *that use phonon
<JontheEchidna> the package transition for having libphonon in Qt rather than it's own package is quite a big deal, so it's not something we can lightly do temporarily
<Daskreech> WEll currently for me none of the apps that use Phonon even open
<Daskreech> It's a good thing that Skype has a dbus connection with Kopete otherwise it would be dead
<fale_> Daskreech: I think they'll use the same approach when they will realease openly the interface
<Daskreech> Oh Yeah Skype is openeing some part of the code I think
<Daskreech> Did they get bought out by amazon or something?
<fale_> Daskreech: yep, the graphic interface
<ScottK> Using the KDE phonon would cause a circular build-depends.
<fale_> Daskreech: I think is not (only) amazon, but I know that eBay now has only the 30% and that this decision has been made before the change in ownership
<ScottK> KDE phonon needs kdelibs and kde4libs needs phonon.
<fale_> ScottK: on planet appeared some days ago that using kde-phonon it compiles correctly..
<ScottK> And if you are using a build environment where circular build-deps are OK, then it's fine.
<JontheEchidna> I thought they solved that circular dependency by moving the phonon kcm to kdebase-runtime
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Dunno.
<Daskreech> Solaris probably won't like a circular build
<ScottK> I know that's why we moved away from it.
<JontheEchidna> Perhaps I should do a blog about all this. (I'd have to be careful, though... not to offend anybody would be a big plus)
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Naw put ads on your site and go on a rampage rant covering Phonon Gnome's Logo The Thankgivinf dinner at the white house Peanuts in ice cream and people wearing faked imitation pearls and watch the profits roll in
 * JontheEchidna kills some smurfs for added shock value
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, kdebase-workspace should be fine to upload now
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: That was a great ad
<JontheEchidna> "Click here to save this smurf's life"
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<fale_> JontheEchidna: any prevision for the release of the qt-patch?
<ScottK> prevision?
<JontheEchidna> Here is sandsmark's exact words, which is currently all we know:
<JontheEchidna> "
<JontheEchidna> I'm working on patches for KDE-Qt for the missing parts of the Qt Phonon, when
<JontheEchidna> not reading for my exams. :-)
<JontheEchidna> "
<JontheEchidna> s/is/are
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: On the way (workspace)
<Sput> ScottK: kde-phonon doesn't require kdelibs, the KCM and kde-dependent part are separated
<Sput> at least in Gentoo, and I don't think we did any tricks
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.  Good to know.
<Sput> yeah, it's in kdebase-runtime
<fale_> I see :\
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: For these internet, office, ect ect you want a brief walkthrough of each included program with the install or, an explination on installing other popular programs?
<JontheEchidna> final damage count to our CD space for adding virtuoso-opensource to the seed: Need to get 6,789kB of archives.
<JontheEchidna> ....daaamn, guess I'll never use virtuoso on this computer: http://imagebin.ca/view/Cxw7Hz2x.html
<JontheEchidna> I can't say that would be healthy for livecd endeavors either
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-05
 * JontheEchidna promptly apt-get removes
<Daskreech> so we ship sans nepomuk?
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't say that necessarily. The live CD will almost certainly not want to have virtuoso enabled
 * JontheEchidna mumbles about upstream pushing heavy database components onto users without supercomputers
<Daskreech> http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/29382/
<Daskreech> You guys might like that story :)
<Daskreech> Ignore the non exisitent Distro
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: That screenshot looks quite like a semi polished apple
<Daskreech> I just noticed somethign strange. Does anyone have compositing on?
<Sput> yes
<Sput> mostly because it was fixed this morning
<Daskreech> Ha ha OK what do you have for your alt+Tab effect?
<Sput> coverflow
<Daskreech> Sput: It works currently ?
<Sput> yep
<Daskreech> Sput: which windows do you currently have open?
<Sput> huh?
<Daskreech> Which apps do you ahve open?
<Sput> dunno, usual set of K apps plus Quassel
<Sput> and Creator :)
<Daskreech> Konqueror ?
<Sput> yeah
<Daskreech> OK press Ctrl+F9 and type konqu press enter
<Daskreech> Then see if Cover flow is still active
<Sput> no, it's not :)
<Sput> interesting
<Sput> plasma-desktop crashed too
<Daskreech> Box switch?
<Sput> yep
<Daskreech> Yay \o/
<Daskreech> I can't reproduce that
<Sput> and X11 is eating my CPU
<Daskreech> well Maybe I can I don't have plasma running at all right now
<Daskreech> Sput: Hmm I can't turn it back on either :(
<JontheEchidna> yippie, regression: bug 492681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492681 in kdebase-workspace "[Kubuntu][Karmic][KDE 4.3.4] More than one Activity will cause slow transistion to desktop on start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492681
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Ah question do you see the KDE Loginsplash Before login ?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Daskreech> What causes that?
<JontheEchidna> A kdm patch we have. It was going to be our answer to xsplash
<JontheEchidna> but apparently once the *dm starts it's too late to do much splashing, so usplash is seen throughout
<Daskreech> usplash?
<JontheEchidna> the bootup splash that's been in use since the olden days
<Daskreech> I meant the KDE splash with the blue block and the march of icons ending with the Big K
<JontheEchidna> before KDM shows up?
<Daskreech> yes
<JontheEchidna> yes, that's what I"m talking about too
<JontheEchidna> It was supposed to replace usplash
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> strange
<JontheEchidna> but kdm starts too late to be able to do that, so usplash shows anyways
<JontheEchidna> we should just remove the patch imo
<Daskreech> please
<Daskreech> Shall I file abug? :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell seems to have an attachement to it...
<Daskreech> I'd like to see a video of what he sees on his computer
<JontheEchidna> there's already a bug, iirc
<JontheEchidna> on all computers I've tried it on, it shows for a split second before teh login prompt
<Daskreech> A split second?
<Daskreech> you must have started with a very fat second
<JontheEchidna> maybe half a second, but usplash is mostly present throughout
 * Daskreech shrugs. It's a paperkut at best in any case
<JontheEchidna> how long does the KSplash show for you before the login screen?
<Daskreech> It's annoying and may contribute to someone leaving Kubuntu but certainly won't be the reason why
<JontheEchidna> ironically it's the only stain on an otherwise excellent booting experience (For me)
<Daskreech> As long as your not on a Live CD :)
<Daskreech> Yeah I quite like the boot up now
<Daskreech> Wish it could be played with a little more
<Daskreech> I still like the Sims motif
<Daskreech> but it's nice
<Daskreech> Say Sheytan's Boot splash mock for Kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> s/Say/saw/
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> well, dunno. The name doesn't ring a bell. ;-)
<Daskreech> Ah found it!
<Daskreech> http://identi.ca/notice/15818646
<Daskreech> http://2tu.us/16mr
<Daskreech> Did some nice wallpapers as well
 * Daskreech is sad. Can I use an ID file to ssh through KIO ?
<JontheEchidna> So, there is a "cripple phonon" cmake option we could throw in kdebase-runtime if we got desparate...
 * JontheEchidna might do so locally so he can sort everything else besides phonon out package-wise
<ScottK> Sounds like a plan
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did soprano get uploaded?
<ScottK> workspace finished on amd64.
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it did get uploaded
<JontheEchidna> It's in the same boat as akonadi where I can't upload it to Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do it in a bit.
<JontheEchidna> shared-desktop-ontologies needs reviewed/accepted too, if you're looking for things to do
<ScottK> On my list.
<ScottK> We need a MIR for that.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan started on one
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: what do you think about having a kubuntu-dvd package ?
<JontheEchidna> I did a bit of polishing but I need to compare it to the template
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: sounds neat, just don't ask me to do it :P
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> How many KDE packages are currently in main?
<JontheEchidna> reverse-build-depends kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> Should give numbers for everything in main, universe, multiverse and restricted w/ numbers
<JontheEchidna> </redundant>
<Daskreech> Is there a reverse-build-depends ?
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/bin/reverse-build-depends
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/reverse-build-depends found in ubuntu-dev-tools
<Daskreech> ah I was looking at apt-rdepends
<Daskreech> which is recursive depends not reverse
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: 126
<JontheEchidna> I would have done so myself, but it seems broken in lucid at the moment
<Daskreech> bah that can't be right i just did a apt-get remove kdelibs and got 168 packages
<Daskreech> Hmm I guess Koffice might count against that
<Daskreech> Do I really want to remove koffice just to count packages?
<JontheEchidna> mm, bunch of ancient docbooks removed from kdebase-runtime in 4.4
 * JontheEchidna sooo wishes dh_install would run through trying to install all files even if one fails, then fail the build and give a list of missing files
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Patches welcome.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> of course ;-)
<JontheEchidna> well... who knows if debian welcomes patches :P
<JontheEchidna> they'd probably debate about my use of pronouns in comments until nobody cared anymore
<ScottK> I think there are Ubuntu changes already for all the relevant packages.
<ScottK> BTW, workspace finally built on i386
<ScottK> Almost 3 hours
<JontheEchidna> wow, it did grow
<ScottK> Looking at soprano now.
<ScottK> soprano was already done
<ScottK> akonadi still needs doing though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you know where Quintasan|Szel put the shared ontologies MIR?
<ScottK> I got permission to accept it into Main for now as long as the MIR is done.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: the web doc... you want it to be browsers or, also torrent, IM, email and browsers
<ScottK> Somewhere the firefox installer needs to be covered
<ScottK> akonadi uploaded to the archive.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In theory, you could do the rest now.
<nixternal> web would be browsers
<nixternal> IM and email will go in communications
<nixternal> torrent...hrmm
<nixternal> maybe we should s/web/internet/
<maco> torrent is internet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Quintasan|Szel: shared-desktop-ontologies in the archive and in Main.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did you find the MIR?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes and finished it. (it was close)
<ScottK> That was a condition for me accepting it into Main.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking of uploading the phonon-less kdebase-runtime to ninjas for now
<JontheEchidna> it's better than nothing and we can always reupload once things are fixed
<ScottK> I think it make sense
<ScottK> My list-missing for workspace is down to ~50 lines now.
<JontheEchidna> -runtime has 261 files in list-missing :S
<JontheEchidna> mostly goes to /usr/share/locale/, so I'm lucky
<JontheEchidna> after /usr/share/locale I'm down to ~50
<ScottK> I also have to go back through the plasma-desktop stuff and see what stays in kdebase-workspace-bin, what gets split out into plasma-desktop, and make sure I get all the right stuff in plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> This was so much easier when I didn't know all the stuff I needed to watch out for.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: so as I understand it, email, IRC and IM would go into communication. Torrent and Browsers go into web?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, libnepomukquery4 seems to have moved from -workspace to -runtime
 * JontheEchidna will deal with the errors tomorrow, gnight
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'm also going to put akregater in the web catigory
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Glad to hear that.  I was wondering where it had gone.  I'll drop the package from workspace.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: libnepomukqueryclient4 too?
 * ScottK is assuming yes, so make sure I find out if that's not right, please.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, bed time.
<ScottK> ryanakca: It might be nice to have a notice on the web site mentioning that KDE SC 4.4 Beta 1 is released, but we are still working on packages.
<nixternal> I wouldn't put up the notice until packages are released...people seem to miss the "we are still working on packages" bit...release notice shouldn't be posted until release
<nixternal> not only the packages are complete, but we have tested them...instead of slinging up a notice and letting those who decide to try it out do the testing and find out this is trying to overwrite that, etc.
<nixternal> plus, KDE 4.4 Beta 1 seems to have broken compositing 95% of the time :(
<nixternal> unless of course we cherry picked the fixes for it
<ScottK> We didn't.
<ScottK> Yet
<ScottK> sebas said something about a new tarball coming soon,
<ScottK> We've had people here asking where the packages were so, ...
<nixternal> I thought they were not going to release the fix with beta 1 but hold off until beta 2
<ScottK> It wasn't released with beta1
<nixternal> correct
<ScottK> But there may be a special tarball in 'a day or two'
<nixternal> ahh
<ScottK> List missing on kdebase-workspace == 55 items.
<ScottK> I've been working on this bad boy for days.
<freeflying> nixternal: it would be appreciated that drop the font patch from debian to force use dejavu as default fonts
<ScottK> At least I got through the kdebase-workspace-bin/plasma-widgets-workspace split into plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> nixternal: Plus there was a BIC change in kdelibs today.  It might make sense to patch that in now, so the archive never has the old version (it's new stuff in 4.4, so we don't need to worry about Karmic/4.3)
<woodbj> so whens kde sc 4.4 coming to lucid
<Tm_T> "when ready" (:
<woodbj> lol ok its just fedora already has it
<Mamarok> woodbj: it is only a beta, not meant for productive use
<Mamarok> and Lucid is not even Alpha yet
<woodbj> so's lucid
<fale_> JontheEchidna: I think the fedora team has solved... I'm going to inquire
<Lex79> fale: news from fedora team?
<fale> Lex79: nope
<fale> they are compiling it, but, I guess, with the kde-phonon
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> so no patch yet for Qt
<fale> Lex79: guess not
<Lex79> damn
<fale> Lex79: sandsmark is working on it atm
<Lex79> yeah I know, I read
<fale> Lex79: hehe haven't seen you there ;)
<Lex79> when the patch is ready he pokes me
<fale> oh, cool ;)
<Lex79> yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, right, I remember (IRT soprano not being part of the set)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, libnepomukquery4 moved to kde4libs not runtime
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Cool.  As long as it moved.  Thanks.
<Lex79> Have I to add "Replaces" to kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: could you see if you could push libssh through binary new please? It's the cause of kdebsae-runtime's FTBFS in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: we may want to move the package to kde4libs altogether
<Lex79> ok, I go to lunch
<mcas> rgreening: ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could provide a fixed krandr* in a ppa
<apachelogger> for xinerama that is
 * apachelogger just noticed that darn intel driver does not support hardware acceleration hence no 3d with xinerama
<apachelogger> also video playback is a bit tricky :S
<neversfelde> someone already working on new kobby packages?
<Lex79> nope
<Lex79> neversfelde: can you do kmess 2.0.2 ?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: new kobby packages?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: beta4 is out
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes, I hope my laptop is ok again, I made a backup on an NTFS device :(
<Lex79> urgh we hope then :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Ah, he moved off of github. I'll update my packages in Debian and thet we can sync
<neversfelde> ryanakca: cool :)
<Quintasan> It's just me or it's stupid to not be able to enter media player's data while in MTP mode? Amarok hooks it :/
<apachelogger> cannot compute
<Quintasan> What's gluon?
<Daskreech> You know QtCreator?
<Daskreech> Wow
<Daskreech> Just read a blog post on Planet of someone saying they Liked Kubuntu 9.10
<Daskreech> They haven't blogged in nearly 3 years. That's a pretty nice accomplishment
<Quintasan> Daskreech: sure I do
<Daskreech> Quintasan: It's that but for OpenGL games and kde-games
<Quintasan> ah
<Daskreech> Amazing growth
<Daskreech> Hopefully soon we can have a Tux Diner dash written in a week :-)
<Quintasan> Daskreech: this needs, packaging, where I can grab the source?
<Daskreech> Git
<Daskreech> Should be easy to find once you hit gitorious It's one of the most active projects
<Quintasan> kay
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking.
<Daskreech> Quintasan: http://gitorious.net/gluon
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It seems to need MIR too.
<ScottK> Did anyone do the libssh MIR?
<Lex79> nope
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm going to leave it in New.  I can promote it to Main at the time I accept it, but not after, so let's get the MIR situation worked out first.
<ScottK> Lex79: We need that done then.  At the very least I can't put it in Main without the MIR drafted.
<Lex79> I'm quite busy now, maybe Quintasan can look at it
<Quintasan> look at what?
<ScottK> Quintasan: MIR for libssh
<Quintasan> urgh, in few moments, need to get kdeplasma-addons done, this microblog patch is damn weird
<jussi01> hrm, stasks is being funny... my things are right aligned instead of left...
<Daskreech> Maybe it's Arabic?
<jussi01> Daskreech: hehe
<neversfelde> bug 492899 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492899 in plasma-widget-tictactoe "New upstream release 1.1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492899
<ulysses__> what does it mean, the sponsorship?
<neversfelde> ulysses__: I am not allowed to upload to the archives myself and I need someone who can review the package and do this for me
<ulysses__> Then I can't help, i am only an user who interesting to be a Timelord:(
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm going to take a walk and I will write up a MIR.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Excellent.  Thanks.
<Daskreech> ulysses__: have you been given a project?
<ScottK> ulysses__: Interested in learning how to help in Kubuntu development?
<ulysses__> Daskreech: I translated lots of the Kubuntu System documentation in Karmic
<ulysses__> ScottK: Yes
<ScottK> ulysses__: You might want to see if Quintasan will help you with the Main Inclusion Report (MIR) for libssh when he gets back instead of doing it himself.  It's mostly research, but the questions you have to answer will be a good learning experience for getting involved in development.
<ulysses__> ScottK: I will do my best, I hope.
<ScottK> ulysses__: Great.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^ New minion.  Please be gentle.
<ulysses__> :D
<jjesse> yay for minions :)
<Daskreech> ulysses__: Good i was going to throw the docbook at you anyway :)
<ScottK> Well it's good, but it gets compicated when the minions have minions.
<Lex79> lol
<jjesse> and if those minions have minions as well
<jjesse> how far do you want to go :)
<Daskreech> Just make some meta minions
<Daskreech> It's one of the issues
<jjesse> haha
<ulysses__> chain-minions?:)
 * Daskreech files that in the issue tracker
<ulysses__> or minion-chain?
<ScottK> Well eventually they graduate.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna recently escaped the last vestiages of minionhood.
<Daskreech> We kicked him into orbit?
 * ryanakca sighs a he  key no working on his keyboard :/
<Daskreech> Tiem for IRC charades!
<neversfelde> which packages need a transition to dh --with-kde?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'd suggest we follow Debian in this.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, thanks
<Tm_T> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<ryanakca> ScottK: should we merge your netbook testing page with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks , or did you want to have a seperate page for KNR ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: We probably don't need a separate page.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK. Also, bangarang runs very nicely if nepomuk uses the sesame2 backend... not so nicely if it uses the redland backend. Do you know which will be default for lucid?
<ScottK> ryanakca: IIRC we're getting away from sesame2.
<Quintasan> ryanakca: where I can get bangarang package?
<Quintasan> ryanakca, ScottK: if I'm not outdated with infos then we will try to get virtuoso packaged
<ScottK> I believe that's correct
<ryanakca> Quintasan: according to http://trueg.wordpress.com/tag/virtuoso/ , it should be default in KDE 4.4
<Quintasan> ryanakca: but it should be packaged first :P
<ryanakca> Quintasan: http://packages.debian.org/sid/bangarang
<ryanakca> You'll need to rebuild it under lucid... it won't build under karmic because I used dh7 + pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0) ...
<Quintasan> okay
<Daskreech> Quintasan: There is a PPA
<Daskreech> It "Works" now
<Daskreech> It was a "it compiles ship it!" server for a while
<Daskreech> Basically the Debian packages stuck on a server
<Daskreech> They actually install now but did so just in time for Qt to screw up Phonon so I can't run it
<ryanakca> Quintasan: The latest git clone seems to be reasonably stable though if you want to use it under karmic, git clone git://gitorious.org/bangarang/bangarang.git
<ryanakca> Daskreech: That virtuoso?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Banarang
<ryanakca> Daskreech: Ah
<Daskreech> ryanakca: I really want to try it but it worked literally the day after phono broke :(
<ryanakca> Daskreech: I can quickly backport the Debian package for you if you want
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> hearing the 4.4 beta 1 might be screwed has been quite a downer
<Daskreech> I want to start filing bugs for bangarang as well as Beta 1
 * apachelogger thinks nightlies for bangarang would be useful
<apachelogger> if only soyuz had builtin support for that :(
<apachelogger> we could use OBS though :P
<Daskreech> it iwll be once the app can even start
<Quintasan> nice
<Quintasan> ScottK: Bangarang is going to be a part of netbook remix?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: OBS?
<apachelogger> suse's soyuz
<ryanakca> hehe
<Quintasan> wow, and it crashed
<ryanakca> Didn't nixternal have a nightly build script for some random application at one point?
<Daskreech> Neon?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: there is a dailybuilds framework for bzr
<apachelogger> that is not builtinto soyuz though
<apachelogger> which makes OBS a superior solution when it comes to regularly built snapshots
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ... does it build .debs ?
<ryanakca> I don't think it would be too difficult, 'git pull && dch -i -option_that_doesnt_popup_editor && dbuild -I.git -i\.git -S -sa && cd .. && dput your_ppa bangarang-with-the-greatest-version-number.dsc' ... could ask the nightly chromium people how they make theirs...
<ryanakca> s/dbuild/debuild/
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes it does build debs
<Daskreech> ryanakca: it builds anything you want
<apachelogger> which also makes it superior, since you can deploy packages for all major distros
<apachelogger> not the best ones, but working ones
<apachelogger> ryanakca: my point is that a) requires a solution that needs to be maintained and b) a machine to execute it
<apachelogger> and that machine requires maintenance too
 * ryanakca nods
<Quintasan> ScottK: what should I put in security, it's a ssh library so security flaws are rather not welcome
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/libsshMainInclusionRequest ->> that's what I came up with
<Quintasan> Lex79: got a second?
<Lex79> Quintasan: for that ^ ?
<Quintasan> Lex79: no
<Quintasan> Lex79: I'm fighting with social from the start patch :/
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.com/f65fd897f <-- patch
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.ca/1703379 <-- bug, I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to leave this section as it was and chage the rest
<Lex79> Quintasan: keep the original patch and make it disable for now, we should rewrite that patch
<Quintasan> hmm okay
<Lex79> Quintasan: don't forget to add in changelog which we have to rewrite causes ftbs
<ScottK> Quintasan: We are going to look at bangarang for KNR.
<Quintasan> Lex79: I did :)
<Lex79> I can't build kdepim without kdebase-runtime since it's required by kdepim-runtime and with a lower version of pim-runtime much stuff of kdepim gone
<Quintasan> ScottK: Good, I hope it will be ready by then because it certainly looks interesting
<Lex79> looking kdebindings now, I'm sure will be ftbs :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How comes your abbreviated version of runtime so we can move things along?
<maco> lucid will be kde 4.3 or 4.4?
<ScottK> 4.4
<maco> thats what i thought
<maco> popey said he'd heard 4.3 so i had to check
<Daskreech> It's the latest KDE which exists at the time
<Lex79> ScottK: JontheEchidnan needs libssh in main to build runtime, without that we haven't sftp kioslave in runtime
<Daskreech>  hisoraiclly we ship on the last thursday of the month so we normally ship anywhere from a few days to two weeks before the KDE 4.x.3 ships
<ScottK> Lex79: I know, but he was also working on disabling phonon stuff for now
<neversfelde> maco: did you review minitube?
<maco> neversfelde: not the updated one
<neversfelde> maco: it is only a bugfix release, there should be no changes
<neversfelde> were there any problems with the package?
<neversfelde> bug 492905 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492905 in kmess "New upstream release 2.0.2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492905
<Quintasan> ScottK: how's MIR? Did I forget anything?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Looks OK.
<ScottK> workspace list-missing down to 22.
 * ScottK takes a break.
<yofel> is there a chance that the kde 4.4 beta will make it into lucid? (for testing)
<ScottK> yofel: Yes, but probably not today.
<yofel> ScottK: ok, till end of the week or longer?
<ScottK> I'd guess certainly within a week.
<yofel> ok, thanks!
<ScottK> Probably a day or three.
<Lex79> neversfelde: you have to switch from libqt4-phonon-dev to libphonon-dev in kmess
<neversfelde> Lex79: oh, yes. I always forget about that
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/files/konqsysinfo.png  <-- purty
<Quintasan> Lex79: should I change liblancelot0.install to liblancelot1.install if library filename is liblancelot.so.1.7.0 now?
<neversfelde> Lex79: uploaded a corrected version
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, crippling phonon was easy. I've uploaded an sftp-less version to the ppa to move things along
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We ought to consider putting it in the archive this way while these issues get sorted out if things are otherwise ready.
<JontheEchidna> Yes, I think that would be acceptable too
<ScottK> Lex79: Is Qt 4.6.0 ready?  Did fabo upload it to Debian yet and did you look at what he did?
<ScottK> Getting close on workspace.
<ScottK> BBIAB
<JontheEchidna> upstream has quite a few caveats for its release. what's a few more for a first alpha gonna do
<JontheEchidna> *first beta
 * JontheEchidna kicks off kdebase
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: what is a crippled Phonon capable of?
<JontheEchidna> of not having the phonon config module in systemsettings
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: but phonon will still work?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> I broke my phonon install before all this, so I'm not sure
<Daskreech> oh . what happened?
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.6 rc was binary incompatible with stuff built against 4.6 beta, and I had happened to be testing phonon stuff built against 4.6 beta
<Daskreech> Ah me too
<JontheEchidna> so yeah, stuff using phonon has been crashing for me for a bit now
<Quintasan> usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-applet-opendesktop-activities/plasma-applet-opendesktop-activities.notifyrc
<Quintasan> where should this land? plasma-widget-addons.install?
<JontheEchidna> sounds right
<Quintasan> LOLOLOLOL
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: should qt final work better? 4.4 beta 1 will be built against 4.6 final ?
<Quintasan> marble wallpapers FTBFS - NormalQuality should be Normal instead :D
<Quintasan> patch'd
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: well, stuff built against 4.6 beta still needs to be rebuilt regardless. But yes, 4.4 beta is being built against 4.6.0, and once the phonon backends can be built they'll be built against 4.6.0
<Daskreech> OK
<Quintasan> Lex79: your packaging speed never ceases to amaze me :O
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Just pushed ppa2 for workspace.  Should have list-missing + nothing.  Still doing a local build to check.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> grr, missed an sftp file in the .installs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm also going to upload Qt 4.6.0
<ScottK> Looks like kdeedu still needs doing.
<ScottK> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, Quintasan and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> No need to go to the batcave, but 4.4 beta 1 is still way not done.
<ScottK> Let's get to work folks ... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<maco> ScottK: do these get pulled through debian? or are we merging with upstream source?
<ScottK> maco: We're packaging upstream.
<ScottK> Debian is skipping this release.
<ScottK> maco: Anything that doesn't have a name by it you're welcome to take.
<ScottK> welcome/encouraged
<maco> lucid has to be finished before karmic starts, right?
<ScottK> Yes
<maco> ok
<ScottK> Skip kdebindings.
<JontheEchidna> it's not unusual for kdebindings to ftbfs until the release candidates
<JontheEchidna> in fact that's what usually happens
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm fighting with utils, kdelirc yelds no files but the source is there :/
<ScottK> The first beta is generally when bindings development starts
<Quintasan> like something in CMakeRules is missing :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at workspace.  There are some new lirc files there.  Perhaps stuff moved?
<maco> ScottK: thanks for the warning. thats what i was gonna grab
<neversfelde> I have only a netbook here, so I can only do minor tasks. What needs to be done there?
<ScottK> maco: It's also generally the most fragile one we have.  Even for the RC's, it can be tough.
<maco> good to know
<ScottK> neversfelde: Could you work on artwork?
<ScottK> maco: How about kdeedu then?
<maco> ScottK: i can try
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Starting from the top of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph I think we can start uploading when stuff is ready (e.g. you could do plasma-addons now).
<ScottK> They key is to get it all to depwait before we upload kde4libs.
<JontheEchidna> I'll do plasma-addons after I get finished with kdebase
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> According to the wiki it's done, just needs pushed.
 * ScottK has to leave in 10 minutes to go retrieve one of the teenagers.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<ScottK> If the Qt4 source package finished building by then I'll upload it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Of course when I say 'pushed', I mean reviewed by a kubuntu-dev to make sure it's good and uploaded to the archive....
<JontheEchidna> right
<maco> do we version these as 4.4b1 or what? they're 4.3.80 online it seems
<ScottK> maco: 4.3.80
<maco> k
<ScottK> maco: Remember this is the first time we're packaging anything from the 4.4 series, so the package may have changed a lot from what we have.
<JontheEchidna> this is generaaly the toughest packaging sprint of the cycle
<JontheEchidna> luckily kdeedu is pretty tame
<maco> ScottK: i'm hoping that any patches we have are in a patch management system
<maco> because merging isnt fun
<ScottK> maco: They are.
<maco> yay!
<ScottK> (quilt)
<ScottK> maco: list-missing is an essential tool for this stage to make sure we package everything.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-06
<neversfelde> are we reverting the bzr branches to the status before 4.3.4?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<neversfelde> k
 * JontheEchidna is happy to have his device notifier in the systray
<neversfelde> it is bzr uncommit right?
<JontheEchidna> I've just been removing the changelog entries manually myself
<Quintasan|Szel> why we would be doing this?
<JontheEchidna> 4.3.4 was never released to lucid
<neversfelde> Quintasan|Szel: 4.3.4 is in bzr, but will not be release for 10.04
<Quintasan> ah okay
<JontheEchidna> and the changelog entries can't really be merged with the 4.3.80 changelog
 * JontheEchidna is unsure if bzr uncommit works after pushing
<JontheEchidna> -./usr/bin/servicemenudeinstallation <- name fail :P
 * ryanakca sighs
<ryanakca> My dad asked: "Why do I get keeping offered bug fixes... I thought there weren't supposed to be bugs"
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: after a push, bzr revert -r<REV#>
<nixternal> REV# being the rev you want to revert back to
<nixternal> then you ci and push that
<Quintasan|Szel> hurrr, so my changes were a waste of time? :D
<neversfelde> nixternal: is there a difference to uncommit, whe it is the second last revision you want to revert to?
<neversfelde> s/whe/when
<nixternal> I didn't know about that, seems it does the same thing as revert, but a bit simpler
<neversfelde> I'll test it
<ScottK> qt4-x11 4.6.0 being uploaded (it'll take a while)
<Daskreech> Quintasan|Szel: are you doing gluon?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: not really, I planned to take on it after kdeutils but this is harder than I expected and I need some sleep
<Daskreech> ryanakca: No Bugs?? then who will make sweet sweet chirping noises in the background while I work?
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Ok learning curves are good as long as you have claws
<Quintasan> uhm, what?
<Daskreech> So you don't slide off and you can keep climbing the curve
<Quintasan> ah :P
<Daskreech> When you reach the top there is likker and cookies :)
<Daskreech> Followed instantly by more work >_>
<Daskreech> But likker and cookies!
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you look at the lirc files now in kdebase-workspace?
<Quintasan> ScottK: nope, I will download it but I'll try compiling files from kdeutils first
<Quintasan> maybe the cmake rules are borked somewhere
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'd look in the ninja PPA and see what lirc files are now provided by workspace before I spent a lot of effort convincing utils to build stuff.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: 99_fix_ftbfs_on_marble_wallpaper.diff needs documenting in debian/changelog
<JontheEchidna> most of the stuff from your bzr commit message would make great additions to debian/chanelog too
 * Quintasan facepalms
<Quintasan> I forget to modify the changelog all the time :/
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I should get "new - old" branch and then push my changes or update the one I currently have?
<JontheEchidna> I did commit a fix removing the unreleased 4.3.4 changelog entry, so you will want to do a pull before further editing
<JontheEchidna> It looks like all you really need to do is add the stuff to the changelog file, commit and push
<JontheEchidna> oh, yippie. kipi-plugins and koffice2 need a rebuild for new kdegraphics
 * JontheEchidna goes off to watch the last half of the Return of the King
<Quintasan> ScottK: Files is workspace are different, anyways I need to get some sleep since it's almost 13 hours since I'm up and running :P
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  Good night.  Please make sure your work is up to date in bzr so maybe someone else can look at it.
<ScottK> Final workspace package on the way to the ninja PPA
<ScottK> maco: Having any luck with kdeedu?
<maco> ScottK: since i moved my hard drive to the 32bit computer, im having to regenerate my pbuilder as a 32bit one.
<maco> plz hold :)
<ScottK> OK.
<Lex79> ScottK: ehm you uploaded Qt from ppa instead bzr...I merged in bzr and in ppa it's only a new upstream release. Second thing, you signed my package, and it's not good.
<ScottK> Lex79: OK.  I signed it without making any changelog entries because i had to clean up the Debian dir.
<ScottK> Lex79: I'll look at bzr and do another upload.
<ScottK> Sorry about that
<Lex79> no problem ScottK :)
<ScottK> maco: You know you'll need to use https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging for KDE 4.4 beta 1 sources to build against, right?
<maco> ScottK: eep! so i have to login to pbuilder and edit the sources.list? ok then...
<ScottK> Lex79: When you merged from Debian Experimental, why did you keep it -0ubuntu1 instead of -1ubuntu1?
<Lex79> I'm wrong :)
<ScottK> OK.  I'll fix it then.
<Lex79> go to bed, good night
<ScottK> Good night.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you going to be able to be doing any uploading tonight?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Cool.  Looks like plasma-addons is working out.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so does it matter what order as long as kde4libs goes last?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Let's just keep each other informed here of what we're working on.
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * ScottK is still on qt4-x11 and final touches on workspace
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll take a look at eigen2
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you upload that one?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: according to edit_acl I can
<ScottK> Cool
<JontheEchidna> I was a bit surprised, seeing as I couldn't upload akonadi or soprano
 * ScottK looks at kdeplasma-addons
<ScottK> My poor hard drive.
 * ScottK will be with addons for a while
<JontheEchidna> blah
<JontheEchidna> kdm fails trying to show that ksplash crap
<ScottK> Probably because you left the x off the end
<ScottK> BTW, I'll be on plasma-addons for a while.
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> how do I make Xorg die without having it respawn itself?
<JontheEchidna> oh, kill kdm_greet
<JontheEchidna> mrgh, still no X session
<ScottK> shift to a VT and kill it from there?
<JontheEchidna> I got Xorg to die, but startx gives me a black screen
<JontheEchidna> grr, it's logging in, but it's black
<JontheEchidna> It looks like I'm hitting an unrelated X bug :/
<ScottK> People like dark themes.  Maybe it's a feature.
<JontheEchidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> I think kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 still depends on the two libnepomuk packages that were removed
<JontheEchidna> well, moved to kde4libs, but
<JontheEchidna> oh... there's a ppa3 in -ninjas. wonder when that'll be downloadable
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I didn't fix that.
<ScottK> I was just about to upload it to the archive, so good catch.
<JontheEchidna> would it be better for the packaging itself to move to kde4libs or should it be absorbed into kdelibs5?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You mean for libnepomukqueryclient4?
<ScottK> I think it would be best to keep the binary packages for now.
<ScottK> That way we don't have to figure out what depends on them and transition them tonight.
<ScottK> plasma-addons is going to ninjas again
 * JontheEchidna hopes his issue isn't widespread
<ScottK> You mean the instanity that causes you to run your main machine on the development release before Alpha 1?
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I can still sponsor packages from the tty
<ScottK> Workspace is on the way to the archive
<JontheEchidna> eigen2 is back to building
<rgreening> hey all
<JontheEchidna> lo
<Darkwing-Netbook> hey nixternal, you around brother?
<JontheEchidna> up goes eigen2
<JontheEchidna> looking at kdeadmin
<ScottK> rgreening: Work on that kubuntu-dev app
<ScottK> Lex79: Reuploaded Qt4
 * ScottK is looking at sip4-qt3
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, I plan too this week... been real bogged down at work with my new position
<ScottK> debfx: KDE SC 4.4 beta 1 kdebase-workspace package is published now, so I'd appreciate it if you coul take a look at your brightness patch and update it for 4.4.
<ScottK> sip4-qt3 and python-at4 done
<ScottK> at4/qt4
<ScottK> Looking at kdetoys
<ScottK> kdetoys uploaded
<JontheEchidna> uploading kdeadmin
 * ScottK isn't going to last a lot longer
 * JontheEchidna isn't either
<JontheEchidna> in fact, I'm going to call it a night
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons uploaded.
<ScottK> apachelogger, nixternal, or Riddell: JontheEchidna and I started uploading.  See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - we are saving kde4libs for last, to minimize retries, but please jump in and grab some.
 * ScottK is off to bed too.
<lmm> hi, I mentioned this before but it's still happening with pykde 4.3.4 : pykdeuic4 is failing whenever I try to run it with AttributeError: 'kde_i18n_string' object has no attribute 'escape'; http://pastebin.ca/1702129 is a full backtrace
<tsimpson> lmm: what's the output of "python -c 'from PyQt4.uic.Compiler import qtproxies; print qtproxies'"? pykdeuic4 still works fine here
<lmm> md401@arcueid ~ $ python -c 'from PyQt4.uic.Compiler import qtproxies; print qtproxies'
<lmm> <module 'PyQt4.uic.Compiler.qtproxies' from '/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/Compiler/qtproxies.pyc'
<tsimpson> that's different from mine
<tsimpson> $ python -c 'from PyQt4.uic.Compiler import qtproxies; print qtproxies'
<tsimpson> <module 'PyQt4.uic.Compiler.qtproxies' from '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/uic/Compiler/qtproxies.pyc'>
<tsimpson> and not just the lib64 part
<lmm> sorry, I mentioned this yesterday, I'm not running kubuntu, it's just this is listed as a place with pykde people
<lmm> to my eyes it looks like the problem is that escape is now a function in the module rather than a method on the i18n_string object
<lmm> *class, whatever
<tsimpson> then you'll probably need to patch pykdeuic4
<lmm> yeah, if I change the self.escape in kde_i18n_string.__str__ to qtproxies.escape then it works
<tsimpson> what version of PyQt4 do you have?
<lmm> 4.6.2
<tsimpson> hmm, the changelog for pyqt4 doesn't mention the change
<tsimpson> well, it looks like KDE isn't using that version
<tsimpson> lmm: you should probably file a bug with KDE about that
<lmm> ok, will do
<jussi01> yay, no plasma...
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/335775/
<Peace-> guys kde 4.4 will be on ppa repo ?
<Peace-> guys  will kde4.4 be on ppa repo ?
<fale> Lex79: sandsmask released the patch?
<fale> Peace-: yes it will
<Peace-> fale: ty and when ? if you know??
<fale> Peace-: as soon as sandsmask release a patch that is necessary to compile kde4.4 smootly
<Quintasan> ScottK: I see I pretty screwed kdeplasma-addons, what's with the rename on liblancelot?
<jussi01> Quintasan: does your plasma work atm?
<Quintasan> jussi01: yeah, I'm still at 4.3.4
<Quintasan> ScottK: dunno what ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:liblancelot1} is expected to cause but for now it makes kdeplasma-addons to fail
<Lex79> fale: no for now, we are packaging and uploading for lucid 4.4 without pulse audio support
<fale> Lex79: I see
<Peace-> Lex79: just to know are you italian ?
<Lex79> yeah Peace-
<Lex79> :)
<Peace-> xD you are then xD
<Lex79> :D
<Peace-> here is nowardev from italian communty
<Peace-> tooo
<Lex79> nice to meet you :)
<Peace-> i have written to you just because i have read some topic on on ubuntu-it forum about rai-qt
<Lex79> oh, I didn't read :(
<Lex79> Quintasan: can you fix kdeplasma-addons in ppa ? problems?
<Quintasan> Lex79: dunno what  ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:liblancelot1} does but it cause a fail while dh_libs<something>
<Quintasan> and ppa rejects my source, wtf
<Lex79> you should download orig.tar.gz from ppa
<Quintasan> Lex79: kdeplasma-addons fixed in ppa
<Quintasan> Lex79: pushing to bzr now
<Lex79> awesome
<Lex79> damn, my kdepim building is stuck here: http://pastebin.ca/1704185
<Lex79> uff :(
<Quintasan> hmm, noone is doing edu?
<Quintasan> oh nvm
<Quintasan> back to utils :/
<Quintasan> hurr durr, kdelirc cmake file is broken probably, it yields no files :/
<Quintasan> FFS!
<Lex79> ?
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.ca/1704196 -> enjoy your failCMake :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: The liblancelot0 -> 1 rename is because the major so version changed.
<JontheEchidna> I can't edit the wiki from lynx :(
<ScottK> Quintasan: I fixed (I think) the sameversiondeps issue before I uploaded it to the archive.
<JontheEchidna> Could somebody set eigen2 and kdeadmin to uploaded?
<ScottK> Quintasan: When you were fixing plasma-addons, did you look at what was in bzr/the archive?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Doing
<Quintasan> ScottK: I pulled your changes, applied mine and pushed back
<ScottK> Quintasan: Good.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not doing, someone else has an edit lock on the page
<Quintasan> Too bad LP gives Internal Server Error :/
<JontheEchidna> Taking a look at kdeaccessibility
<Lex79> ScottK: doing
<ScottK> ok
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you in console? :(
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yeah... kdm_greet churns at 100% cpu trying to show that ksplash junk and never gets to kdm
<JontheEchidna> and I can't use startx due to an X bug which I've had for a while (since karmic)
<Lex79> oh man :(
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if installing gdm would work...
<Quintasan> ScottK:  ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:liblancelot1}   <--- what this line is supposed to do?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look in pkg-kde-tools.  There's a script there that makes sure the packge depends on the same version of kde5libs as liblancelot1.
<ScottK> It was there before, but with liblancelot0
<Quintasan> ScottK: but now it causes the whole build to fail, I removed it and it works here
<Lex79> ScottK: some docs for kdepim doesn't want build and stuck the building, I'll disable with a patch, http://pastebin.ca/1704193
<Quintasan> ScottK: keeps telling me liblancelot1 has no Depends field to scan, ppa was reporting the same error
<Lex79> I asked in #kde-devel but seems they haven't an answer for that issue
<Quintasan> Lex79: ha, something similar here, stuck at [ 97%] Generating index.cache.bz2
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> I think it's OK to disable stuff for now, just make sure it's well documented so we don't forget to come back to it later.
<Lex79> ok ScottK, Quintasan for which package?
<ScottK> Quintasan: We can sort that out later too then (but we shouldn't forget)
<ScottK> Lex79: pim
<Quintasan> Lex79: kdeutils :/
<Quintasan> let me try rerunning it
 * ScottK needs to run off for a while.  Good luck.
<Lex79> Quintasan: disable in CMakeList.txt
<ScottK> Quintasan: You do need to make a new debian changelog entry instead of changing mine, since I already uploaded -0ubuntu1.
<ScottK> It should be 0ubuntu2
<Quintasan> oh my, should I revert and change it?
<Lex79> no, add new entry with 0ubuntu2
<Lex79> and remove your changes from 0ubuntu1 changelog and add it to 0ubuntu2 changelog
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also your plasma-addons uploads are a native package.  Pull the tarball from the archive and use that.
 * ScottK really gone now
<Quintasan> Lex79: just to be sure -> http://pastebin.com/f76371f46 everythings fine now?
<Lex79> uhmm second
<Lex79> Quintasan: it's ok
<Quintasan> Lex79: thanks, pushing to bzr, it's necessary to repeat the change and put in into ppa?
<Quintasan> hurr durr the whole doc making proccess fails. I'm going to comment out all the docbook generation entries
<Quintasan> WTF?
<tsimpson> someone must have tripped over the power cable :p
<Quintasan> tsimpson: lol
<JontheEchidna> kdeaccessibility uploading
<JontheEchidna> looking at kdemultimedia
<Quintasan> Lex79: I have disable building all docs in kdeutils since they seem stuck like in your case
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kdemultimedia needs it's kde build-deps bumped and the libknotificationitem-dev build-dep removed
<JontheEchidna> (libknotificationitem-dev's files moved to kdelibs5-dev)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: okay, getting to it right away
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: should I make 0ubuntu2 or edit 0ubuntu1?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: also, should I remove 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1 entry?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: just edit ubuntu1 and remove the 4.3.4 entry
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> change unreleased to lucid?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^
<Nightrose> hey Quintasan :)   any news?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan Sponsors usually do that when they upload
 * JontheEchidna misses xorg
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: pushed
<JontheEchidna> k, I've been pbuilding it in the meanwhile
<Quintasan> Nightrose: I was fighting with it before 4.4 b1 but it's an biggest PITA I have ever seen, if I get it running it will be a miracle
<Quintasan> apachelogger must've been drunk while writing it
<Nightrose> heh damn
<Nightrose> users are asking for it :(
<Quintasan> it builds nothing then tries to execute wget from archive to check if the files are there :/
<Quintasan> Nightrose: I will get to it after 4.4 beta which is soon :)
<Nightrose> cool
<Nightrose> thx
<Lex79> ALL docs in kdeutils doesn't want build? :(
<Quintasan> Lex79: I've tried first five and each hung the whole process :/
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> well, now kdepim is stuck at [ 98%] Built target korg_hebrew
<Lex79> \o/
<Quintasan> hurr durr, Lex79, okteta has several depends on libkasten things, should I make em a separate package or just paste to okteta.install?
<Lex79> Quintasan: dunno, can you paste to pastebin?
<JontheEchidna> kdemultimedia uploaded
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you uploading without xorg? lol
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.ca/1704316
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: doesn't stop me ;-)
<Quintasan> who cares bout X :P
<Lex79> lol
<JontheEchidna> looking at kdenetwork now
<Quintasan> urgh let's finish this and I'll send my application to MOTU and to ML to get some sponsors :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol failed on powerpc right away :D
<Quintasan> hell yeah, kdeutils build!
<JontheEchidna> ya, port archs are all fail right now
 * Quintasan does the ninja dance
<JontheEchidna> ia64, powerpc and armel all are busted atm
<Lex79> Quintasan: put into okteta.install, kasten controllers is part of okteta
<Quintasan> ~cookies for Quintasan
<Quintasan> no cookies for me :<
<Lex79> ahahha
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
<JontheEchidna> technically it would be proper to make a libkasten4 package for the libkasten libraries in /usr/lib/
<Quintasan> so I should make it or not? hurr!
<JontheEchidna> the liboktetakasten libraries would go to oktete
<apachelogger> Quintasan: neon does dput, not build :P
<JontheEchidna> There should be a libkastencore4, libkastengui4 and libkastencontroller4 package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dunno wtf it does, just keeps wgeting what is not there obviously
<Quintasan> zomfg
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: okay, getting to it
<apachelogger> so your dput is all messed up
<apachelogger> the wegetting is in place to prevent breaks of the stack if a lowlevel stack package FTBFS
<Quintasan> apachelogger: not mine fault you wrote this whole thing based on YOUR configuration :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: hmm... were there any kasten files in /usr/include?
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> the onlything that is specific to me is the svn url
<apachelogger> everything else is specific to neon
<apachelogger> and granted, I never intent to use it outside the neon ppa :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: doesn't seem so, let me build it after separating the libkasten
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and only okteta or whole kdeutils package should depend on it?
<JontheEchidna> only okteta, though shlibdeps should pick up on that automatically
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it wasn't working with modified qt link on your machine or you were too lazy to check? :P
<apachelogger> modified qt link?
<JontheEchidna> though I am having second thoughts... If it's just a private library with no public includes there's not much sense for extra packages
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Qt now sits in GIT, doesn't it?
<apachelogger> so?
<JontheEchidna> But private libraries usually go to /usr/lib/kde4, if I'm not mistaken... hrm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, any opinion on this libkasten* stuff?^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I was wondering what's really wrong with it, it is your script that is an ultimate PITA or it's just failing to build because it does't like us
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got a quick summary?
<JontheEchidna> ok, here it goes:
<JontheEchidna> okteta builds several versioned libkasten* libraries
<JontheEchidna> no public includes, they go to /usr/lib/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1704316 ->> I have pasted it to okteta.install to make sure it's linked
<JontheEchidna> separate package, or include w/ okteta?
<JontheEchidna> or should upstream really be installing it to /usr/lib/kde4?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the question is really what that kasten is meant for
<Quintasan> shhh, we can't be smarter than upsteam ;P
<apachelogger> uhh, that sounds funny, you see kasten in german means closet :D
<Quintasan> LOL
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> Closet implementation in C++
<Quintasan> void::FlushWater
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> lol fail
<JontheEchidna> Water closet, old british term for toilet
<Quintasan> Kasten::FlushWater
<apachelogger> if kasten is meant to be like libokular, then it needs to go to a seperate package
<apachelogger> and looking at the libnames I would suppose it is
<JontheEchidna> not more fail than /usr/bin/servicemenudeinstaller :P
 * Quintasan wonders how he is supposed to know that
<Quintasan> menude? nice
<Quintasan> :D
<JontheEchidna> "service me nude installer"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Quintasan: I would consult with upstream and debian about the best course of action
<apachelogger> though without knowing what it does, just from looking at the names it probably should get an own lib and dev package *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> there's nothing to throw in a -dev package, though
<JontheEchidna> besides the unversioned .so
<apachelogger> lib package is necessary too!!
<apachelogger> having a .so for a lib that is meant to be used without the app in a -dev package without a related lib package doesnt make much sense IMHO :P
<apachelogger> that was for example the reason we didnt have kopete headers packaged for a long time IIRC
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: libknotificationitem-dev build-dep needs to go in kdenetwork, as well as the ~ppa in the changelog version
 * JontheEchidna realises that that is an awkwardly worded sentence
<Quintasan> damn I would just throw it in okteta.install, only okteta complained about it during the whole build proccess
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is not future proof :P
<apachelogger> if we do that and indeed the lib is supposed to be public, then we have to shuffle around and introduce replaces/conflicts
<apachelogger> possibly where debian has none
<apachelogger> leading to unnecessary diff
<JontheEchidna> the best thing to do is to discuss with debian
 * JontheEchidna won't because he has graduated from minion status :P
<Quintasan> hurr and ofc the must be on another network
<Quintasan> they
<Quintasan> too much stallman there, I should repeat those words until I die
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does your fetcher.rb look like?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f1827c62d
<apachelogger> nice tab mess :P
<Quintasan> don't really care since I want it just to work for now :P
<apachelogger> lame excuse
<Quintasan> don't care about that too :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Whenever an icecc-enabled pbuilder tries to exit, it fails to unmount the chroot because the device is busy. Any hints?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is a special hook that kills the icecc
<apachelogger> though, it really depends on how the pbuilder exits
<JontheEchidna> is it included in pbuilder-hooks?
<apachelogger> I think after build failure I cant hook into and ensure the icecc gets killed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should be
<apachelogger> though there is at least one exit case where we cant hook in and icecc needs to be killed manually
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: on top of that all I forgot to fix kdenetwork :P
<apachelogger> meant to go complain about that ...
<JontheEchidna> forgot to fix it?
<JontheEchidna> meaning I should just stop my build now?
<Quintasan> I mean the control and changelog :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Quintasan> libknotificationitem-dev should go to hell?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> 300 KiB down
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> what a drag
<JontheEchidna> ideally after we get core KDE libknotificationitem-dev free all we'll have to do is remove the build-dep from plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> then we can file a removal request for kdelibs-experimental
<Quintasan> pinotree | Quintasan: given the author removed the installation of headers, there's no need to split the single okteta package
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/f56a8fb6f <-- looks good enough?
 * JontheEchidna agrees with pinotree, much as I hate to agree with him :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask upstream if they are coming back?
<apachelogger> it is not like libs outside kdelibs are not allowed to change post-beta :S
<Quintasan> coming back with what?
<apachelogger> beta2, rc, final
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks fine to me
<Quintasan> pushing then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'll first build with kasten files in okteta.install, check for missing files and then I we will see if I really need to separate it :P
<markey> hmm, is this normal?
 * apachelogger doesnt get the point
<markey> The following packages have been kept back:
<markey>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you shoudl ask upstream if there is any chance that he will introduce header files before 4.4.0
<JontheEchidna> markey: yeah, apt-get holds back updates that introduce new packages. Do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> which he hopefully answeres with no and adding all and everything to okteta.install is a save bet
<markey> JontheEchidna: is it safe?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: just as you said
<Quintasan> http://markmail.org/message/zgh7ck52yhmfvsj5
<JontheEchidna> markey: yes, it will keep the old kernel around
<markey> ok, cool
<markey> thanks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go talk to upstream!
<apachelogger> talk, not interpret
 * markey nudges apachelogger
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger
<markey> how's TimeLord going? :)
<markey> can't wait
<apachelogger> Quintasan: as I also said, libs outside kdelibs are not bound to the same api restrictions
<apachelogger> markey: slowish
<markey> slow is bad
<markey> too few contributors?
<apachelogger> very much so
<markey> hum
<markey> should we promote it a bit? some blogging foo?
<apachelogger> markey: I'll come back on that, first we need to outline some recruiting guidelines
<markey> ok
<apachelogger> Nightrose, Quintasan: new lp team "neon", is new driver of "project-neon" project, maintainer is Quintasan, bzr branch ownership transferred to "neon", commited some stuff to hopefully help karmicifcation along
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<Nightrose> you're the best
<apachelogger> neon got ppa, id ppa, name project neon
<Nightrose> Quintasan: your turn to rock the show ;-)
<Quintasan> well okay
<apachelogger> once ported I'll try to transfer all subscriptions from old project-neon user to the new neon ppa
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I got that link from pinotree, I will mail the developer who commited this now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you go talk to okteta dev :P
 * apachelogger tries uploading qt already
<apachelogger> +I think all that stuff should be de-amarokified
<apachelogger> either establish project neon as own brand or transfer to kde governing or kubuntu governing
<ryanakca> How far away are the KDE SC 4
<ryanakca> oops, 4.4 beta1 packages? (I'm wondering if it's still worth putting up a notice on the website saying that they are on their way)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v2-imgdim+compression
<apachelogger> ryanakca: btw, I think we should look into making kubuntu.org fasterish
<apachelogger> for example compress that counter pic a bit
<apachelogger> quite bigish
<apachelogger> also, does the css need to be so distributed?
 * apachelogger notes that transfering one large file is mostly faster than transfering 10 smaller ones
<Quintasan> apachelogger: mail sent, awaiting response
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll merge it in to my branch
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Anyways, do we have a time frame for 4.4~beta1, or will this suffice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/335999/
<apachelogger> ryanakca: should suffice
<apachelogger> giving time frames never works out in my experience
<Quintasan> WTF IS WITH LP HURRRRR!!!
<JontheEchidna> hmm... I've not heard my computer's fans in quite a long time
<Quintasan> Launchpad's bzr interface is borked :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: cmd += " co svn+ssh://sitter@svn.kde.org/#{branch}/#{path} #{SVNPATH}/#{dir}"  <-- wtf I should do with this? I get svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<JontheEchidna> svn://anonsvn.kde.org?
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan facepalms
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no headers for 4.4
<apachelogger> then go ahead with your plan
<Quintasan> maybe it will change for 4.5 but that's not sure since dev got not feedback
<apachelogger> can be reevaluated then :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you're hacking the code faster than me, not fair :P
 * Quintasan 's commits were overwritten by apachelogger's
<apachelogger> dont try to hack ruby faster than me :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am done
<apachelogger> Quintasan: qt src builds
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> you can do amarok while qt builds
<apachelogger> amarok does not depend on most recent qt anymore
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Quintasan: uploading qt
<apachelogger> that could take some time
<Quintasan> uploading to where?
<apachelogger> DPUT_OPTS = "ppa:neon/ppa"
<Quintasan> this is awesome, apachelogger is doing all the work and I can claim credit for this  :PPP
<apachelogger> qt is as far as I will go :P
<apachelogger> I suppose from this point on only package changes need to be done
<DAskreech> Quintasan: I like your dent updates :) Might help to mention that youare working on 4.3.80 packages
<Quintasan> 4.8.30 :D
<Nightrose> ryanakca: aroun?
<Nightrose> +d
<DAskreech> Quintasan: OMGKDEROXBBQFTWCOPTER!
<Nightrose> DAskreech: you forgot the ROFL
<Nightrose> !!!
<Quintasan> roflcopter
<DAskreech> I'ts a bug it'll get patched in the 4.8.33 release
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i am here from a Kubuntu 9.10 Live CD, I am seeing that KDE check spell is not working in official packages, neither in 4.3.4 packages from updates PPA
<DAskreech> hi EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> hi
<DAskreech> Where are you seeing that?
<EagleScreen> for instance, in lokalize
<DAskreech> This is in English?
<EagleScreen> but i think it is the same for the rest KDE apps like konqueror
<EagleScreen> this is in Spanish
<EagleScreen> Check spell works very well in Debian KDE 4.3.2 packages
<DAskreech> ok
<JontheEchidna> Is aspell-es installed?
<EagleScreen> in a text input box, wrong typed words are not underlined, and if I right-click and I click on Spell Checking in context menu, nothing is opened
<EagleScreen> ok, aspell-es wasn't installed
<EagleScreen> it may be a bug in language-selector which shlud install it for Spanish language
<JontheEchidna> yes, that would be my guess too
<EagleScreen> okay, i will check this for 4.3.4 in a installed system
<EagleScreen> see you in a moment
<JontheEchidna> uploading kdenetwork
<DAskreech> Who maintains the Ninja/Packaging wikipage?
<DAskreech> or has apachelogger rubyfied it?
<JontheEchidna> ninjas manually update it as they go
<DAskreech> ok
<DAskreech> Silently
<DAskreech> >_>
<DAskreech> <_<
<JontheEchidna> yus!
<JontheEchidna> on that note, I'm taking a look at kdepimlibs
 * DAskreech considers doing a time line legedn
<DAskreech> legend
<DAskreech> JontheEchidna: bzr,ppa essentially means done? or does it mean uploaded and not verified/tested ?
<JontheEchidna> It means "It's done and the final work is in both the PPA and in bzr, but needs a final review"
<JontheEchidna> after the final review it's uploaded
<JontheEchidna> we used to have a legend at the old batcave before it went down
<JontheEchidna> statuses are: FTBFS, dep-wait (waiting on other packages), in progress, ppa, bzr, reviewed and uploaded
<Lex79> kdepim is a mess, hope I can finish today
<DAskreech> FTBFS ?
<JontheEchidna> fails to build from source
<JontheEchidna> or: HALP!
<DAskreech> So the initial state is in progress ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, or blank if the ninjas is stealthily lazy :P
<DAskreech> Or silent
<DAskreech> >_>
<DAskreech> <_<
<JontheEchidna> oh, if somebody with a working X could update the wiki to say that kdenetwork, kdemultimedia and kdeaccessibility are uploaded, that would be great (lynx can't edit the wiki properly)
 * ScottK waves
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What should I look at?
<DAskreech> what about w3m ?
<DarkwingDuck> Morning guys
<DAskreech> Damn it!
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, ScottK Netbook started acting up again
<DAskreech> The theme song starts playing in my head everytime you do that DarkwingDuck
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: once the wiki is up to date you can take anything that's not uploaded
<JontheEchidna> I'm doing kdepimlibs at the moment, though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<DarkwingDuck> DAskreech: :D It's on my cell.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> thx
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: When I log in it starts to load up then kicks me back to login screen. If I try again to log in then it crashes stating it is already running and it wont ge anywhere from there.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Karmic or Lucid?
<DarkwingDuck> I can still run programs via Alt+F2
<DarkwingDuck> Lucid
<ScottK> Weird.
<DAskreech> Any error messages?
<DarkwingDuck> It's only the plasma workspace
<ScottK> I wouldn't sweat it until we get 4.3.80 in.
<DarkwingDuck> Other then my netbook is a 2 pound paperweight? :P
<DarkwingDuck> DAskreech: It crashes stateing that that it is already running
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: See if it is already running, ps -AF|grep plasma-netbook
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to do another install from the most recent daily-build and see if it is there or, if this was just my system not liking an update somewhere.
<DarkwingDuck> kk hang on
<DarkwingDuck> DAskreech: The two error messages are: KDE Daemon; kded4 PID: 1320 Signal: 11 and Plasma-netbook PID:1338 Signal:11
<ScottK> Quintasan: I figured out the liblancelot-dev sameversiondeps problem.
<ScottK> I didn't bzr add liblancelot1.install
<Quintasan> -_-
<ScottK> No install, empty package and the "Had no depends" error is exactly correct.
<JontheEchidna> uploading kdepimlibs
<JontheEchidna> going out for a bit, too
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: It's running...
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Then kill it and try again
<Quintasan> ScottK: pull mine changes and overwrite them, I removed the sameversion line from control
<ScottK> Quintasan: Will do
<DAskreech> kquitapp plasma-netbook
<DarkwingDuck> DAskreech: ScottK, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/336049/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Leave kdeplasma-addons for me.  I need to look this over and make sure I didn't confuse myself.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It needs to be rebuilt.  Just wait for 4.3.80
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<DarkwingDuck> :D I'll run without a workspace LOL
<DAskreech> My daily regime
<DarkwingDuck> lol I knew the risk when I decided to run Lucid on my netbook
<ryanakca> Nightrose: aye
<DAskreech> DarkwingDuck: Why Sudo?
<Nightrose> ryanakca: got a minute for a query?
<ScottK> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2009-12-06 18:10 ./usr/lib/liblancelot.so.0 -> liblancelot.so.1.7.0
<ScottK>  ^^^ SO version 0 or 1?
<ScottK> Anyone?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^?
 * apachelogger belinks
<apachelogger> -e
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sure that is valid at all
<ScottK> That's kind of my thought.
<ScottK> It's a bit of a WTF
<apachelogger> technically it is 0 though
<ScottK> set_target_properties(lancelot PROPERTIES VERSION 1.7.0 SOVERSION 0)
<ScottK> I need to go to the grocery store.
<apachelogger> I suppose it must be a valid thing to do if cmake allows for that to be done :)
<ScottK> Anyone know Lancelot devs?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: please wait with kdeutils, I'm minutes away from pushing updated commit
<Nightrose> ScottK: ivancuckic (sp?)
<ScottK> Nightrose, apachelogger, somebody, would you please check and make sure that's on purpose?
 * Nightrose is currently fixing amarok stuff - sorry
 * ScottK really needs to go to the store
 * ScottK launches Quintasan
<ScottK> Quintasan: You may have had liblancelot correct (in terms of staying with liblancelot0)
<ScottK> (once you get done with kdeutils, would you please double check with upstream that they intended to stay with SO version 0
<Quintasan> sure I'll ask around
<Quintasan> I won't be here for longer than and hour anyways
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  Just let me know what you find out here and I'll read the scrollback after I return.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kdeutils pushed to bzr and ppa
<Lex79> we are sure this release is a beta? seems alpha0
<Quintasan> rly
<apachelogger> why oh why does ubuntu brainstorm not use openid and hook up with lp
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ping
<Xand3r> yes sir
<apachelogger> Xand3r: groupies team still got no branding I noticed :P
<Xand3r> thats right
<apachelogger> anyone up for a brainstorm?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: should be fix0red at some point :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: it could, but i have no time
 * apachelogger hands Xand3r some time :)
<Xand3r> if it could workl like that -.-
 * apachelogger would be buying time on ebay if it was :D
<ryanakca> Does anybody have a box with a pile of source packages (with watch files) I could access, or on which they could test a patch to uscan ?
<Lure> are we now to apply for kubuntu-dev if we want to upload any kde package?
 * Lure is motu, but would like to work at least on digikam/kipi-plugins and am not sure what options I have now with new model
<maco> Lure: ~kubuntu-dev ?
<Lure> maco: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev
<Lure> maco: the thing Jonathan just got in ;-)
<maco> Lure: ah see i missed the question before the /me part
<maco> Lure: so i was suggesting that
<maco> Lure: no that i read the actual question, "yes"
<maco> s/no/now/
<Lure> maco: ok, I am just not sure what options there are in the new model
 * Lure would like to understand options, to get the thing that matches my needs/skills ;-)
<maco> i think motu becomes generalist
<apachelogger> !info digikam lucid
<maco> and then on top of that you can apply for kubuntu-dev, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, etc
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0~beta6-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 7645 kB, installed size 30792 kB
<maco> theres like 6 of them
<apachelogger> hm, should be in the set controlled by kubuntu-dev
<ryanakca> With the new model, could you have more than one maintainer, and that new maintainer gets access to that particular package? Or no?
 * apachelogger looks
<maco> edubuntu and mythbuntu are two of the others
<maco> ryanakca: its like larger-scale per-package-uploaders, it seems
<Lure> apachelogger: I would suspect everything that depends on kde should be in kubuntu seed somehow
<Lure> apachelogger: and digikam is main, so it should be seeded
<apachelogger> == All uploaders for package 'digikam' ==
<apachelogger> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-core-dev: package set 'kubuntu' in karmic
<apachelogger> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-core-dev: package set 'kubuntu' in lucid
<apachelogger> Archive Upload Rights for kubuntu-dev: package set 'kubuntu' in karmic
<apachelogger> Archive Upload Rights for kubuntu-dev: package set 'kubuntu' in lucid
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> I am not sure we have the competency to grant per-package upload, we'd probably just direct a recommendation towards the TB or whoever now controls per-package upload rights
<maco> apachelogger: i was trying to describe the new "more than just motu and coredev" thing as being similar to largescale PPU
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> as usual the documentation is more than confusing
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Do you have a directory full of source packages, or do you delete them when you're done?
<Lure> apachelogger: did you now set any req for kubuntu-dev applications?
 * apachelogger is a deleter
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Bummer
<apachelogger> Lure: you need to have considerable experience in working with all them fancy kubuntu packages
<apachelogger> Lure: in your case I would go for per-package upload rights though
 * ryanakca wouldn't mind having upload rights for packages he maintains in Debian
<apachelogger> Lure: if I got the process right ... you would be applying for per-package upload rights to the kubuntu-dev team, who will then direct a recommendation for grating those to the developer membership board, which as I understand is currently the TB
 * apachelogger notes that it might also be that kubuntu-dev is able to grant per-package since it got the priviledges delgated from the developer membership board
<apachelogger> ScottK: can we grant per-package uploads?
<Lure> apachelogger: that makes sense - I am too old to learn your ruby magic scripts ;-)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I dont think we use them right now :P
<apachelogger> need major overhowl anyway
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, then it is still hope for me ;-)
<apachelogger> and sensible infrastructure to go with that
<apachelogger> Lure: well, if you apply for per-package you'd not have to use them anyway :P
<Lure> apachelogger: btw, what should/can we do with digikam in karmic?
<apachelogger> Lure: backport?
<Lure> apachelogger: how to get backports through?
<apachelogger> Lure: we could also try to get a exception from TB so it can go to karmic-upadates
 * Lure opened bug but do not know how to go further
<apachelogger> though that is considerable more work, so we should try to get it backported first anyway
<Lure> also, -updates would be more appropriate
<Lure> apachelogger: who does backports (reads karmic-backports bug mail)?
<apachelogger> Lure: once bug is filed -> attach some buildlog for karmic, and mention that all works well -> poke ncommander or ScottK to approve it
<apachelogger> then get Riddell to invoke the backport
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, will retry with rc1 then
<apachelogger> that is if the packaging does not require changes from lucid to karmic
<Lure> I am test building new merge in my ppa
<Lure> apachelogger: no changes needed, correct
<apachelogger> otherwise you would go as above but upload yourself once approval is given and wait for archive admin to let it through
<apachelogger> Lure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Backport Process
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> Lure: once 1.0.0 is out, you should get it to backports and then get movement towards updates going (i.e. file request with the technical board)
<apachelogger> having it in backports first will enable more testing etc.
 * Lure notices that ubuntu processes become overwhelming for occasional contributer with limited time as me
<apachelogger> +999999 on that
<Lure> apachelogger: that makes sense
<Lure> apachelogger: I am more and more seeing it is better for me to just work on kde directly
<Lure> + I prefer coding to packaging still ;-)
<Lure> but I would like digikam/kipi to be in better shape in kubuntu
<dtchen> Lure: I kinda dropped the ball on that for Jaunty
<apachelogger> Lure: you could recruite someone to take over ;)
<dtchen> I was supposed to stand up some sort of -review team for drive-by contributors, so people could just shoot an e-mail to such a list and say, please merge this patch, and the team would take over
<apachelogger> now that JontheEchidna lost minion status I suppose we could use some more minions :D
<Lure> dtchen: that is challenging setup
<Lure> apachelogger: lol
 * apachelogger is wondering how long a train ride from graz to ljubljana would be
<Lure> apachelogger: maybe JontheEchidna has some jounger brothers and sisters? ;-)
<apachelogger> Lure: wouldnt that make kubuntu a family business? :D
<Lure> apachelogger: I do not care, if it works ;-)
<dtchen> isn't KDE about community? Family is community. :-)
<apachelogger> limited scope community though :P
<maco> dtchen: ill take it
<dtchen> maco: take what?
<maco> dtchen: the review team
<maco> the [ACTION] on it
 * Lure got his lucid pbuilder first real job
<dtchen> maco: I think that was already discussed at UDS-L?
<maco> dtchen: i wasnt in that session, but i mentioned it to james_w and have since talked to bdmurray. i think they might wanna hear from you though that you're passing it on
 * Lure needs to write MIR for liblqr and opencv for this cycle
<Lure> btw, what is now the new point of main/universe?
<dtchen> maco: I'm not looking to pass it on, because I'm still looking to push legit patches into the archive
<Lure> and do we (kubuntu) really care if package is in main or universe?
<dtchen> maco: I'm looking for people to step up and help
<maco> Lure: main = anything shipped on CD
<dtchen> maco: and whether people step up and help has nothing to do with "who's taking the action"
<maco> dtchen: ok
<DAskreech> Lex79: I would suspect that we will get a slew of fixes soon. First release and rush to get code in etc
<Lure> maco: not exactly - digikam is not on cd
<Lure> maco: maybe on dvd
<maco> Lure: yeah im not sure how thats working out...
<Lure> maco: it was: main=supported by canonical
<maco> Lure: was....but "will be" is the part that im talking about
<Lex79> DAskreech: I hope :)
<maco> sounded at uds like "things on the cds"
<DAskreech> overhowl.. seems like a hangover from Amarok days eh apachelogger?
<DAskreech> apachelogger: SHould I check for a doktor for kipi to take over from Lure?
<DAskreech> Lure: Can you check if the kipiplugins allow plugins? :)
<Lure> DAskreech: how do you know I need a doctor? ;-)
<dtchen> everyone needs a Doctor. Some of us need a Rose.
<DAskreech> maco: I thought main was Canonical will accept money to support it
 * apachelogger needs a jack :|
<maco> DAskreech: archive reorg, though...
<DAskreech> apt-get install jack
<apachelogger> DAskreech: in general we need more doktors
<apachelogger> IMHO
<maco> DAskreech: harkness?
<DAskreech> maco: Ah Missed that. any notes/writeup/docs on it?
 * apachelogger drops mail with super offensive subject :P
<DAskreech> Lure: Doktor :) It's a timelord
<maco> DAskreech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveReorganisation
<DAskreech> dtchen: Nightrose IS a rose. How does that work?
<maco> wow kdeedu takes a long time to build
 * apachelogger notes that Nightrose does not speak that awful london slang :P
<Lure> DAskreech: it works only for one ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<dtchen> jack is unlikely to appear in season 11 of dr who, apparently
<dtchen> uh, completely mistyped that. meant the 11th doctor, but that somehow became season
 * maco hopes for a Torchwood season 4 
<dtchen> there will be.
<maco> dtchen: since at some point we will cease to be roommates, my xmas list i'm giving to mum is a list of Doctor Who DVDs so i'll still have access when we live apart :P
<dtchen> RTD is already writing it
<maco> dtchen: AWESOME!
<dtchen> maco: ...or you could just watch the youtube doctor who channel.
<dtchen> since it's, like, officially sanctioned by the BBC
<apachelogger> iTube?
<maco> wow really?
<maco> is it...does it have old Who to?
<maco> *too?
<fale> any news about pulseaudio in 4.4?
<Lex79> fale: no
<apachelogger> waiting on patch still
<fale> I see, thankyou
<Lure> ok, any core-dev/kubuntu-dev that can sponsor upload of digikam 1.0rc1 merge from debian?
<apachelogger> eww
<apachelogger> cold tea
<apachelogger> oh my
<Lure> it is ready in bzr, just get orig.tar.gz from debian
<Lure> bzr location: lp:~kubuntu-members/digikam/ubuntu
 * Lure moves to kipi-plugins now
<dtchen> I need someone to confirm that KMix stores and restores mixer settings upon session logout and login, respectively
<dtchen> (sound mixer, of course)
<dtchen> i.e., I'm ripping out the store and restore portions from alsa-utils's initscript, but I don't intend to break anyone
 * apachelogger prepares digikam upload
<JontheEchidna> Lure: my brother didn't know the difference between RAM and a harddrive until today, and my sister is 7.
<JontheEchidna> My brother does however have a Dell 9 mini w/ Ubuntu
<apachelogger> Lure: btw, you might want to take a look at the debcommit tool
<Lure> JontheEchidna: you should fix that ;-)
<apachelogger> very helpful when working with packaging branches
<JontheEchidna> but no chance of minionizing them I'm afraid
 * Lure notes that he has daughters of that age too ;-)
<Ahab> Ah kmix question. Can you have multiple Kmix applets running tied to different audio outputs?
<Lure> JontheEchidna: btw, congrats of kubuntu-dev!
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
 * Lure likes stronger and stronger kubuntu team
<JontheEchidna> ugh... gotta go again. Will have to continue uploads later
<shtylman> would there be a reason why I can't view lines in an svg file with qt's svg rendering stuff?
<shtylman> I have an svg which I made in inkscape
<shtylman> but qt won't render the lines...
<shtylman> is this a known limitation? or problem?
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks for digikam
<apachelogger> shtylman: #qt is probably better suited for that question
<apachelogger> though last I checked Qt did not support all of inkscape's magic
<apachelogger> that was like Qt 4.2 though, so quite long time ago :)
<shtylman> hmm
<apachelogger> Lure: thanks for merging :)
<shtylman> I will query in #qt... I was just curious if any bugs flew our way that we knew of related to this
<apachelogger> not to my knowledge
<Lure> apachelogger: just commited kipi-plugins to bzr, but still waiting for lucid test build to finish in my pbuilder
<Lure> interesting: git push does not work on bzr repositories... ;-)
<apachelogger> so much for git being superior :P
<apachelogger> Lure: I just need to pull the trigger for kipi-plugins
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, kipi-plugins is also ready for upload - it builds in my lucid pbuilder just fine
<Lure> ScottK: if you can ack two backports, it would be great: bug 481851 and bug 481856 - digikam's is really important due to (too) many crash reports with karmic's version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481851 in karmic-backports "backport digikam 1.0.0~rc-1ubuntu1 to karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481856 in karmic-backports "backport kipi-plugins 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 to Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481856
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think we can do per-package.  That still needs to be TB/DMB.
<apachelogger> ScottK: but we can do the recommendation?
<apachelogger> since it is concerning kubuntu packages I dont see why MOTU would do the recommendation
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it's reasonable, but nothing says either way.  Worth a try.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<apachelogger> k
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-06
<apachelogger> claydoh: http://www.areamobile.de/img/00/00/23/54/13.jpg
<claydoh> now why would one want to use a stick with thier phone?  :P
<apachelogger> for websites that do not have finger friendly versions
<claydoh> apachelogger: how big is the screen?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you know how to go about making a .xml file translatable?
 * claydoh wants a mobile device so bad it itches
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what sort of xml?
<apachelogger> claydoh: regular
<JontheEchidna> something like this: http://pastebin.com/KuQ6ipFp
<apachelogger> same size as the htc magic
<claydoh> regular
<JontheEchidna> just needs the Name tab translated
<claydoh> ok
<JontheEchidna> s/tab/tag
<apachelogger> that said, about the same size as every htc touchy phone of 2009/2010
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not sure, maybe KDE has a scripty for it, otherwise you could just write your own
<apachelogger> building a pot is not terribly difficult
<claydoh> ahh that mean it is small :)
<apachelogger> small compared to what?
<claydoh> my wife has the 4 inch amoled samsung, yours is about 3.2
<apachelogger> it is not the size of a tablet, otherwise it would be kubuntu tablet in the video :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> then 4 is a bit large IMHO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know anything about plasma-tablet btw?
<claydoh> not really, I guess but it is our first mobile phone since about 1994
<JontheEchidna> what's that?
<apachelogger> I remember someone doing some ground works on that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose not then ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.osnews.com/story/23686/KDE_Shows_Its_Plasma_Tablet_Interface
<apachelogger> if I had a tablet we could start work on that as well ^^
<claydoh> everthing looks tiny to me in comparison
<DarkwingDuck> Work on?
<apachelogger> seems tablet is based on plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> or sharing code or something
<apachelogger> so it would be close enough a project to do along kubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: kubuntu tablet
<DarkwingDuck> Why not use netbook for tablet?
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I was doing for this hybred
<apachelogger> netbook is not made for touch interaction really
<apachelogger> surely one can use it, but it is not as suiteable as it coudl be
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> issue no one: omap graphics driver is not installed
<apachelogger> issue no two: kwin fails to activate desktop effects so I would supose plasma does software paintaing without hardware accel thus being incredibly slow
<apachelogger> no 2 probably depends on martin's opengl es stuff things
<apachelogger> issue no three: ksmserver cannot halt with nodm
<GabrielYYZ> good evening, can someone tell me why the phonon-backend is moving to gstreamer? (i'd hate to be bothering, so if i am, please let me know, i won't mind)
<GabrielYYZ> PS: i get why because of xine, but why not vlc.
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/kubuntu-11-04-sneak-peek-uds-cookie/
<GabrielYYZ> apachelogger: thanks, let me go read it :)
 * apachelogger is wondering if our qt is opengl es enabled
 * GabrielYYZ feels stupid now for asking the vlc-gstreamer question...
<GabrielYYZ> thanks for the link though, the blog post and the comments sorted it out
<apachelogger> GabrielYYZ: no need to, generally that is a good question :)
<GabrielYYZ> but... the gstreamer-backend doesn't have all the gnome dependencies (such as gconf, etc...)
<apachelogger> those are coming in by plugins IIRC
<apachelogger> though we are probably going to sort that out a bit
<apachelogger> last I checked there was only one part that dragged in a whole bunch of gnome libaries
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, those dependencies are off putting, i don't use bleachbit because of them
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would appear to me that our Qt is not opengl es enabled
<apachelogger> then again I am not entirely sure how to check
<apachelogger> at teh very least some QWS stuf fis not defined and in some QWS source file it is taking about it in an Qt for Embedded Linux context
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> 3:20 already
 * apachelogger should go to bed at some point ^^
<apachelogger> aha!
<jjesse> go to bed :)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> just found something super important
<apachelogger> meego builds Qt with es2 on arm
<apachelogger> which makes about 300% sense
 * apachelogger heads on over to the kubuntu arm farm
<apachelogger> oh, that sounds silly
<apachelogger> my oh my
<jjesse> you sound super excited :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> my theory is that plasma mobile runs like shit on the n900 because it cannot do proper acceleration
<apachelogger> and that is because our Qt is built with special suport for its special version of opengl
<apachelogger> that is just a theory though
<JontheEchidna> what the heck? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60159605/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.muon_1.0.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna produces broken software
<apachelogger> I knew it
<JontheEchidna> the libraries it apparently cannot link are right there in the output
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, maybe kde broke abi?
<JontheEchidna> it built fine in pbuilder
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I blame it on gcc then
<JontheEchidna> plus I know DebconfKde hasn't complained at all
<apachelogger> that thing makes nothing but troubles in natty
<JontheEchidna> s/complained/changed
<JontheEchidna> (dunno where that came from)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you built the exactly same package in pbuilder?
<apachelogger> *exactly*
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. doko sent an email complaining that I never tested it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> that is odd
<apachelogger> *ver*
<apachelogger> +y
<JontheEchidna> I'll even do it again for good measure
<ScottK> apachelogger: Isn't Qt for QWS an entirely separate source?
<apachelogger> doesnt look like it
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll kick off a build that should activate es2 on arm
<ScottK> apachelogger: It was at one point.  Maybe sense prevailed and it is now combined.
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. I remember
<JontheEchidna> QApt hadn't published in my ppa so I did a debuild of muon
<apachelogger> maybe in qtopia times
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you can eradicate the rest of -f no-stack-protector from the build, that would be good too.
<JontheEchidna> but I saw this error before and worked around it by installing binutils-gold. (gold links it fine)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so you produce faulty software after all :P
<JontheEchidna> no, the ld linker is busted
<apachelogger> stupid ld
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you linking in the right order?
<JontheEchidna> linking in the right order?
<apachelogger> ScottK: already started
<apachelogger> should it turn out useful I'll kick that stuff too
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/icecc/icecc-create-env: line 43: file: command not found
<apachelogger> yay
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/12/msg00115.html
 * apachelogger aports
<apachelogger> -p +b
<JontheEchidna> I do not have control over link order
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/12/msg00113.html , but it's not as clear.
<ScottK> Sure you do.
<JontheEchidna> nope, I already have put libmuon at the end of the CMake link targets
<JontheEchidna> but it's definitely not last
<JontheEchidna> hmm, well moving libmuon to the first fixed things
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: static libs are evil like that
 * apachelogger recalls having similar foobar in his gsoc project
<JontheEchidna> well, I could have at least done without a snarky email from doko :/
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna and reminds him that mr doko was responsible for build fails all over the place thanks to silly gcc ;)
<CIA-24> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101206024644-kh7st5ub5jh1k62o * D20icecc also install file, since the env creation depends on it and maverick chroot does not contain it
 * apachelogger retries building
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204045 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (4 files in 4 dirs) Move libmuon to the top of the link list, so that ld can link when the --as-needed flag is passed to it. (gold is unaffected)
 * apachelogger likes reading spec files
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540148/ looks interesting, does it not?
 * apachelogger notes that meego has a connman-qt lib btw
<JontheEchidna> interesting indeed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> -DQT_RX71_MULTITOUCH=1
<apachelogger> build switch for qt
<apachelogger> sounds useful
 * apachelogger is off to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<vorian> I <3 KUBUNTU
<valorie> lol
<vorian> :)
<valorie> I have to take back my complaint about sound from earlier
<valorie> my headphones are working tonight
<valorie> so maybe I just needed a restart
<valorie> sound control is wonky in 10.10 though
<valorie> still <3 Kubuntu as well
<vorian> crimsun: ^^
<hrw> hi
<hrw> any informations when kde 4.6b1 will be fully instalable on natty/amd64?
<valorie> vorian: I thought crimsun had moved away from sound
<valorie> I wouldn't blame him, it's a swamp full of unseen creatures
<maco> valorie: its not that he's moved away from sound....its that he's leaving ubuntu in general
<maco> valorie his work is going to leave no opportunities for contributions anymore, starting sometime in the next few months
<valorie> oh, I didn't realize
<valorie> that sucks a bit
<valorie> for those of us with sound difficulties
<maco> he trained some folks over the last year to be able to handle some stuff
<maco> and he gave a recommendation to canonical for a guy who knows sound, and he got hired
<valorie> good deal!
<apachelogger> valorie: there is always mac osx
 * apachelogger loves how qt on arm decided not to build due to es2 stuff missing 
<valorie> apachelogger: I love kubuntu, even when I have difficulties
<valorie> I went through my Mac phase .... maybe before you were born
<valorie> lol
<valorie> and I think that mac is still in the back of a closet somewhere
<tazz> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/ this guy just keeps on ripping on ubuntu
 * apachelogger would be ripping on kubuntu, much easier target
<tazz> its more like ubuntu-hater's blog.
<apachelogger> valorie: I never had a thing with the mac
<apachelogger> not my type
<valorie> me and my Mac SE20 were good buddies
<tazz> :p
<valorie> for quite a long time
<hrw> I only used MacOS but not Mac
 * apachelogger once used a system called windows
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<hrw> apachelogger: 1.01?
<apachelogger> hrw: what does an apachelogger have to do to get ppas equipped with some sort of arm building machinery?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oh my good I so cant believe you just said that
<hrw> apachelogger: no idea - I do cross builds
<apachelogger> I am no where as old as windows 1.01!!!
 * hrw used windows 1.01 ~10 years ago
<apachelogger> hm
<hrw> no one at dorm was able to run it - we had slow enough machine
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: we need more arm machines
<valorie> I used Win 95 through Win2Kpro
<hrw> apachelogger: 386sx/25, 5MB ram etc was enough
<apachelogger> alternatively I could get myself a cross build env set up
<valorie> 5 or 6 years
<hrw> anyway - someone know when kde4.6b1 will be installable in natty/amd64?
<apachelogger> hrw: is there any idiot proof guide to xcomiling for arm?
<apachelogger> hrw: supposedly when it is all built, what is the hold back right now?
<valorie> hrw: my first computer was an 8086, with 80K! 
<hrw> apachelogger:  kdebase-apps kdebase-data kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-data kdelibs5-data phonon
<valorie> and a cassette tape drive
<hrw> valorie: original ibm pc era?
<valorie> It was a Coleco ADAM
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<hrw> valorie: my first was atari 65xe. but I am 1976
<apachelogger> hrw: what happens if you apt-get install them manually?
<valorie> I think that was around 84
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> my kids were little
<apachelogger> in 1984 I was still living at home
<hrw> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/T5vfJ63F
<apachelogger> in particular that year we probably had invented wine, yes, we did invent it for a whole year, it sure was a long process *phew*
<hrw> apachelogger: http://hrw.pastebin.com/VuHQuFJm is aptitude
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> your system is the broken
<shadeslayer> i had important info for rbelem
<shadeslayer> did anyone take up kdepim 4.4.8/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and you were too lazy to do stuff?
<apachelogger> you are soooo lazy :P
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lazy eh?
<shadeslayer> i was fishing for info
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> reading up on make...
<apachelogger> hrw: ah, sseems you are blocked on arch:all packages, so I suppose i386 is a bit behind
<apachelogger>  kdebase-bin : Depends: kdebase-data (= 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<apachelogger> that ought to be the root of the problem right there
<shadeslayer> apparently you can run debian on the desire, so i suppose the same thing can be followed for kubuntu mobile
<shadeslayer> just need to get rbelem to see that ...
<hrw> apachelogger: ok, will wait then - no time to run build locally
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nvm kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> it is the crap
<shadeslayer> eh...
<shadeslayer> you said it is the future :]
<apachelogger> about as responsive as a service hotline
<shadeslayer> hahaha .... :P
<apachelogger> which is probably still more responsive than android with 3 apps open
<apachelogger> silly android always needs to shuffle around memory
<shadeslayer> possibly label it as a pre-alpha tech preview 
<apachelogger> it is like gstreamer for phones
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have what ... 2.1?
<apachelogger> oh, there is gstreamer for phones, scratch that
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ( android version )
<Riddell> packaging todo: kdevelop (should be done, just needs checking), amarok, koffice (why bother, koffice isn't even going to exist past tomorrow), kdepim 4.4.8 (in triplicate) and 4.6 beta 2
<Riddell> easy peasy
<shadeslayer> ill take up 4.4.8
<shadeslayer> i need a server to parallel build ....
<apachelogger> hrw: interestingly enough kdebas seems to be built... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, how woudl I know
 * apachelogger stopped tracking that a while ago
<apachelogger> android has silly release policies anyway
<apachelogger> if one would want to call google-nails-another-deal a policy
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what phone do you have anyways?
 * shadeslayer didnt properly see it at UDS
<apachelogger> an n900
<shadeslayer> it used to beep so loudly in the morning :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the other one :P
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> magic I think
<shadeslayer> HTC Magic? :P
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the loud beeping
<apachelogger> I HATE IT FOR THAT
<shadeslayer> you know you can change the beep
<shadeslayer> i rather liked it... wakes me right up in the morning
<apachelogger> the n900 just woke me up with nice sounds that made sweet love to my ears, waking me slowly from my slumber
<apachelogger> in general I must say that the n900's sounds are of very very very very very high quality and smooth and whatnot
<apachelogger> whereas all android sounds I have heared thus far were like blitzkrieg or something
<shadeslayer> omg .. gsmareana says .. OS : Android OS
<shadeslayer> no version :O
<shadeslayer> looks like 1.6 tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have obsolete OS
<shadeslayer> on your Magic
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we need kdepim 4.4.8 for natty?
<shadeslayer> or are we using the new 4.5 one 
<hrw> apachelogger: kdebase/natty source is 4.5.80-0ubuntu1 here (after apt-get update)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes we do, we haven't changed to 4.6 for natty kde pim and won't without lots of testing first
<shadeslayer> ok..
 * shadeslayer hates dolphin+sftp
<shadeslayer> asks me for my password each time i go into a folder
 * shadeslayer also needs to finish kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<hrw> shadeslayer: dolphin? what is it ;D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unlikely since I used to patch it
 * hrw still uses mc for filemanagement
<apachelogger> since I was hoping for android to become less crappy
<apachelogger> did not really work out
<shadeslayer> hrw: when i go to ktown to get sources, it asks me for my ssh passphrase everytime i open a folder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: patch it? you compiled stuff etc?
<hrw> shadeslayer: ever heard of ssh-agent?
<shadeslayer> yes
<hrw> should not it keep pass?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, I am supreme haxx0r, of course I did....
<shadeslayer> yes, but dunno why dolphin keeps asking
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that remidns me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kewl :D
 * apachelogger throws https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900 at yofel_ in case he wants to brick his n900
<shadeslayer> oh nice
<apachelogger> ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/tools/qstring.h:187:14: note: the mangling of 'va_list' has changed in GCC 4.4
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I hate it, hate it, hate it
<shadeslayer> whee ... gcc 4.4 
 * apachelogger wonders what that bug was again
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  kdepim 4.4.8 (in triplicate)  << what do you mean by triplicate? :P
<shadeslayer> omg ktown is so slow
<shadeslayer> slooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
<apachelogger> maybe it is you :P
<shadeslayer> im lazy .. not slow
<shadeslayer> like ... im downloading at 8 KBps
<hrw> kdebase-workspace-bin is 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu3 in archive still?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: natty, kubuntu-ppa (updates) and kubuntu-ppa/beta
<shadeslayer> its not beta.... why should it go into beta?
<shadeslayer> or are you talking about 4.6?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KDE PIM 4.6 for natty as well?
<shadeslayer> in beta ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: KDE PIM 4.6 for natty will go to kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<shadeslayer> ohk
<bulldog98> Riddell: have you looked into pim beta 2?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is everything fine with my kubuntu-web-shortcuts and kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts packages in : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=natty
<shadeslayer> i can then squash the changelog into on and ask for a sponsor
<shadeslayer> s/on/one
<Riddell> bulldog98: not yet but will do this morning
 * hrw moves from Polish to German ubuntu mirror to get fresh packages
<bulldog98> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw you talked about asynchronous loading in urlbar of rekonq, can you compile from git and check if its fixed?
<shadeslayer> because i _think_ its fixed now, but just to be sure ...
<hrw> strange... http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-bin_4.5.80-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb but "apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-bin" says that 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu3 is latest
<shadeslayer> hrw: possibly the list isnt updated?
<hrw> probably
<shadeslayer> the one where all the new packages get indexed etc
<shadeslayer> Need to get 1,074MB/1,210MB of archives.     .....   -.-
<shadeslayer> 4 hours till i get kde 4.6
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> something is off with my icecc hook in maverick :(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> i need to figure out icecc foo as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you link me up to some extra compilers online? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> your intarwebs is crap
<shadeslayer> i haz a 512 Kbps connection ..
<apachelogger> that is what I said
<apachelogger> crap
<apachelogger> youd need at least 10mbit or something
<shadeslayer> how much do i need?
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> even then I doubt it would make sense to do icecreaming over the intarwebs
<apachelogger> way too slow
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> this is silly
<apachelogger> why would icecc fail in mav while it works in natty
<apachelogger> I fear it does not export the gcc properly
<apachelogger> though I do not know why
<agateau> hey, anyone knows which binary provides the strigi|nepomuk systray icon?
<shadeslayer> agateau: probably ubottu if you ask nicely
<agateau> shadeslayer: define "ask nicely" :)
<shadeslayer> you need the right parameters to pass to !find
<shadeslayer> :>
<Riddell> agateau: I don't seem to have a nepomuk systray icon in 4.6
<shadeslayer> someone messed up then :P
<agateau> Riddell: yes, it seems it's gone
<agateau> Riddell: too bad that was one way to reproduce the bug I am hunting
<shadeslayer> hold on ill ask upstream if theyre around
<agateau> Riddell: the other way being kpackagekit, but I can't get the KSNI to show for this one anymore either :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> upstream removed the icon :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> agateau: incoming upstream :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: heh :)
<vHanda> Okay. I'm here.
<shadeslayer> agateau: vHanda is nepomuk dev, and seems he removed the icon :P
<vHanda> Tell me about the bug.
<agateau> vHanda: the bug is not really about nepomuk, sorry
<agateau> vHanda: it's just that the systray icon was a nice way to reproduce kde bug 241562
<ubottu> KDE bug 241562 in widget-systemtray "Plasma crash on different situations (Kubuntu, DBusMenuImporter) [KJob::isAutoDelete, Plasma::ServiceJob::setResult, StatusNotifierItemJob::contextMenuReady, , DBusMenuImporter]" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241562
 * vHanda likes ubottu
<agateau> vHanda: do you know where the systray icon code was?
<vHanda> agateau: Yes. kdebase/runtime/nepomuk/services/strigi
<vHanda> I removed it during Akademy.
<agateau> vHanda: thanks, I'll check what it did
<vHanda> :) 
<h4xordood> for n900 i should download omap3 or omap4 ?
<h4xordood> :)
<vHanda> agateau: If there are ANY Nepomuk bugs that are irritating you. Please feel free to bug me.
<agateau> vHanda: ok thanks
<agateau> vHanda: You may want to answer to this report btw: kde bug 258473
<ubottu> KDE bug 258473 in general "No Nepomuk systray icon anymore" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258473
<agateau> (not from me)
<apachelogger> holy death star
 * apachelogger throws the n900 out the window
<tsimpson> throw it over to me ;)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it will drive you mad
<tsimpson> I only have a n800, so it must be better than that. right?
<apachelogger> I find this hard to believe
 * apachelogger needs to tweak kubuntu-mobile-default-settingss
<tazz> i agree with apachelogger 
<tazz> the hardware on n900 sucked.
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> i thought since it has a GPU etc it would be fast
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: send it to me! :P
<apachelogger> no!!!!
<apachelogger> shipping to india is the expensive
<apachelogger> building qt takes so long *sing*
<apachelogger> plasma-mobile is so fat it uses half the ram
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill pay the expenses ... how much would they be anyways :P
<apachelogger> 300000000000 euros
<apachelogger> that is like 3000000000000000000000000000000003821340 usd
<shadeslayer> also .. i think its possible that i can use my phone to compile stuff on ARM
<shadeslayer> but... that will tak a epic long time
<apachelogger> that is like 13040405005058382021049^23845+2353535i in your money thing
<shadeslayer> lol ... imaginary numbers ^_^
<shadeslayer> probably :D
<shadeslayer> omg ... imaginary money :F
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> quassel says my nick is +i
<shadeslayer> and?
<shadeslayer> mine says its +Zi ...
<apachelogger> well, does that make me imaginary too?
<apachelogger> also
<shadeslayer> heh ... :P
<apachelogger> turns out we need opengl es for the plasma-mobile to work
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> now I am confident that should Qt ever finish compiling plasma-mobile will run like butter on a hot summer day
<apachelogger> also we need to harass martin to hurry his kwin opengl es enablement along ^^
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> a proper dev device must be hard reset at least 3 times a day
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger is off to statistics
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim-runtime for natty in bzr
<shadeslayer> compiling for maverick atm
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: are you redoing my work for kdepim?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: kdepim 4.4.8
<shadeslayer> not 4.6 :D
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ah ok than an +1 to you
<bulldog98> :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: if you finished review of beta just ping me
<Riddell> bulldog98: getting stuck on a customer support case :(
<bulldog98> Riddell: :'(
<shadeslayer> customer support case? 0_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingly.. will the omap3 or omap4 image work on the N900?
<shadeslayer> agateau: was kubuntu_02_kalarm_kstatusnotifieritem.diff applied upstream?
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes it has been applied
<shadeslayer> ok .. thanks :)
<shadeslayer> just wanted to double check ;)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: when can i expect kdepim beta packages ^_^
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: beta 1 is already done, beta 2 only kdepim needs to be commited to ninjas
<shadeslayer> lemme correct that
<shadeslayer> when can i expect them in experimental :P
<shadeslayer> +ppa
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: beta 1 is in experimental and beta 2 won’t got to there until kde release (wednesday)
<shadeslayer> no no .. beta 1 built against kde 4.6
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> i think its built against 4.6 now
<Riddell> steveire: any thoughts on how to debug bug 676173 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676173 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "kaddressbook fails to show addressbooks contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676173
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/2011906
<ScottK> hrw: Currently arm PPAs are very limited, but I understand there are plans to change that ~soon.  Qt failed to build over the weekend (twice) due to an LP bug, so maybe it will now work and we'll start to have this stuff in the archive ...
<steveire> Riddell: Does that version of kaddressbook use checkboxes on the addressbook folders to show/hide addressees?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 630131... seems about right, should  i make kopete depend on kopete-gcall?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630131 in Kubuntu PPA "kopete 4.5.1 requires kopete-gcall" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630131
<steveire> Is it possible that he's clicking the addressbook, but not clicking the checkbox?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It needs to be in Main first in any case.
<steveire> I presume you can't reproduce. What version of kdepim is it? " Package: kdepim (not installed)"
<shadeslayer> right, i was concerned whether or not it will get pulled onto the CD as well
<shadeslayer> also, it cant go into main, it depends on libavmediacodec foo .... iirc ....
<ScottK> So No then.
<Riddell> steveire: you can't add addressbook folders to vcard addressbooks, there's no tickboxes that I can see
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you sponsor kdepim-runtime 4.4.8 from bzr?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Possibly later today.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ill push kdepim too after some time
<shadeslayer> testbuilding it atm
<shadeslayer> so that will need sponsoring too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're doing 4.4.8 for natty?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> great
<shadeslayer> runtime is done and in bzr
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think that bug should be fixed with this patch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_04_googletalk_no_errormsg_and_knh_support.patch
<steveire> The tickboxes must be new in trunk then.
<steveire> Riddell: tokoe would be better to ask, but he's not online since 30 mins ago.
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.1.1
<steveire> Riddell: I don't know anything about kresources. It looks like the user tried to use a personal contacts resource too with the same effect?
<steveire> "With kaddressbook erraneously showing those "empty" addressbooks (or none at all) rather than the installed ones" I don't understand this
<Riddell> steveire: he's look at the KDE Resources kcontrol mobile and seeing his address book in there, I've told him that's irrelevant since it's not used by KDE PIM 4.4
<steveire> Yep, so I see.
<steveire> Is that what he's referring to when he says 'installed ones' ?
<Riddell> yse
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I'm thinking I need to package 4.4.8 for lucid and get him to install that to see if it works
<Riddell> bulldog98: kdepim 4.6 merge is good except you didn't set your right name and e-mail in debian/changelog, fixed and committed
<steveire> Riddell: Maybe. Seems to me like somehow a configuration issue. Can he create a brand new personal contacts resource , possibly copying the data in .local, and load that in kab? Possibly create a new user either and try it out.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 3 I think
<apachelogger> qt is still compiling -.-
<apachelogger> what a drag
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: checkout the android 2.3 vids on youtube
<shadeslayer> music streaming right to your device
 * apachelogger checksout starlight
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that did not work before?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> thats new
<shadeslayer> wasnt in 2.2
<apachelogger> doesnt sound revolutionary to me TBH
<shadeslayer> i wouldnt call 2.3 revolutionary
<apachelogger> phonon can do that for years :P
<shadeslayer> id call it tweaking it for a better experience
<apachelogger> so they fixed their 300000000 bugs? :P
<shadeslayer> not all of them i suppose :D
<shadeslayer> did KDE fix their 30000000000 bugs ? :P
<shadeslayer> also .. is someone on KDE 4.6 ? can you test if posting comments on bugs.launchpad is fixed?
<shadeslayer> iirc its a KIO issue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill probably install the first 2.3 ROM that comes for my HTC Desire
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not fixed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if any :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I need to time warp
<apachelogger> this build is way too slow for my brain
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you need me to upload kdepim-runtime?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> im ~done with kdepim as well
 * apachelogger started writing a small videorecorder app based on phonon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to your other media player project?
 * apachelogger started writing the necessary phonon bits for that
<apachelogger> not very easy to get the right mixture of contrl and convenience
<Riddell> shadeslayer, ScottK: kdepim-runtime 4.4.8 uploaded to natty
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> thanks! :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim uploaded to bzr
<shadeslayer> ill backport it to maverick after dinner and upload both to updates ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: updates and beta?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah im doing those now :)
<shadeslayer> just got back from dinner 
<shadeslayer> also, bulldog98 is doing beta iirc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no bulldog98 is going ninjas->experimental
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we also need 4.4.8 in beta
<shadeslayer> beta? how is it beta? 0_o
<shadeslayer> s/beta/experimental ( for earlier statement )
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: it’s needed to build with kdepimlibs beta
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdepim 4.6 beta is a port to akonadi, it's very flaky and has already been delayed by 6 months, we're putting it in experimental for now
<shadeslayer> right, and iirc i did the first beta packages right
<shadeslayer> so now, 4.4.8 for natty, in updates ppa for maverick
<shadeslayer> and where does the beta ppa come in?
<shadeslayer> 4.6 for maverick in beta?
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/beta has KDE Platform 4.6 beta.  It needs KDE PIM 4.4.8.
<shadeslayer> uh ... 
<shadeslayer> how did that get there
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> right, you guys rebuilt the beta 4.6 packages against new KDE 4.6
<shadeslayer> so beta needs 4.6 packages as well ... oh my
<shadeslayer> s/4.6/4.4.8
<shadeslayer> so thats kdepim 4.4.8 built against KDE 4.5 and KDE 4.6?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ok ... ill do it ....
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I'm doing lucid updates
<shadeslayer> ive built it against 4.6 for now
<Riddell> so that'll go into kubuntu-ppa/beta
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer needs to make a kiotest case ....
 * Riddell starts on koffice packaging
 * shadeslayer pokes kdepim to pick it up
<shadeslayer> zomg kronos
<shadeslayer> kronos: want to package some foo :>
<kronos> shadeslayer: hey....sure..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im passing kde 4.4.8 for maverick against kde 4.5 to kronos ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> s/kde/kdepim
<shadeslayer> kronos: so we want kdepim 4.4.8 against KDE 4.5 ... im building it against 4.6 at the moment
<shadeslayer> do you have a maverick chroot?
<shadeslayer> and access to ktown?
<kronos> shadeslayer: have a maverick chroot..
<kronos> no
<shadeslayer> ok .. lemme see if theyre on ftp.kde
<shadeslayer> kronos: download both of these : ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/kdepim-4.4.8/src/
<kronos> shadeslayer: hmm..next ??
<shadeslayer> kronos: then : bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu -r 59
<shadeslayer> version it as 4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> and build away :D
<Riddell> kronos: what version of KDE Platform is in your maverick chroot?
 * shadeslayer was about to come to that
<kronos> shadeslayer: dont know .. never used..
<shadeslayer> kronos: did you add any PPA's to your chroot?
<kronos> no..
<hrw> developer which set refresh time to 10s for globe wallpaper should be ....
<shadeslayer> ok .. 4.5.1 then ...
<kronos> Riddell: 4.5.1..
<hrw> I wonder how fast CPU/GPU does it require
<Riddell> kronos: we want it built for 4.5.4 from kubuntu-ppa (updates) so  apt-add-repository kubuntu-ppa
<sabdfl> kde'ers, which version of Qt are we targeting for 11.04?
<Riddell> sabdfl: I've not heard of a release schedule for 4.8 but I'm pretty sure that'll be after 11.04, so I'm expecting 4.7.2 or .3
<Riddell> sabdfl: QtWebkit is being separated so I'm expecting a newer version of that, 2.1
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<sabdfl> ok thanks guys
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw add-apt-repository isnt pulled in by pbuilder :P
<shadeslayer> so that will fail in a chroot, you need some other package for running that command
<shadeslayer> otoh you can directly add the ppa entry in your sources.list
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> kronos: so add the ppa, whichever way you like :), and start building :D
<shadeslayer> same way for kdepim, using revision 147 from https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=147&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 147 | Coolo: Some patches for FreeBSD. Mostly some header #ifdef.
<kronos> shadeslayer: hmmmm
<shadeslayer> and just ignore what ubottu said ;)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you shouldn’t should keywords around :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i tend to forget about the kde revision plugin in ubottu
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: are you on natty?
<shadeslayer> lolno
<bulldog98> hm I’ve got problems with add-apt-repository
<bulldog98> Quintasan_: how is your state of kdebase-runtime?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded PIM to beta
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about natty?
<shadeslayer> didnt you upload that?
<shadeslayer> i pushed stuff to bzr
<Riddell> I only uploaded kdepim-runtime, let me look at kdepim
<shadeslayer> sure
<hrw> bug 686054 reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686054 in plasma-widget-fancytasks (Ubuntu) "crashes plasma with 4.5.80 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686054
<shadeslayer> needs a rebuild probably
<shadeslayer> still .. ill bite it
<shadeslayer> #6 0x00007fe963251eb2 in TaskManager::TaskGroup::members() const () from /usr/lib/libtaskmanager.so.4 << definetely needs a rebuild
<shadeslayer> *definitely
<shadeslayer> hrw: ill upload a rebuild in 10-15 mins
<shadeslayer> kronos: which ppa did you add again?
<kronos> shadeslayer: kubuntu-ppa updates ..
<shadeslayer> kronos: this one? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<kronos> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> kronos: yeah im looking at the packaging atm
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think we need akonadi 1.4.1 for updates PPA
<shadeslayer> for some reason its not there
<shadeslayer> wheeee....... launchpad timeouts
<rgreening> apachelogger: yo.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why do we need that?
<rgreening> omg the qt+kde compositing is horrible
<rgreening> graphic artifacts everywhere
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for kdepim 4.4.8
<rgreening> we need to rever back to the default qt engine settings
<shadeslayer> against kde 4.5
<rgreening> revert even
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> kronos: try making the dep to be 1.4.0 and see if anything breaks
<shadeslayer> and pastebin cmake output
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what makes you think we do (I don't disagree just wondering)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah im trying to find out if it will build against a older libakonadi-dev
<shadeslayer> kronos: yeah i think you can go ahead and safely downgrade boost to 1.4.0
<kronos> shadeslayer: hmm..will try that .
<shadeslayer> now i can work on a kio test case :P
<shadeslayer> oh my oh my
<shadeslayer> someone actually replied to a ticket i opened :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dude, whom do i poke for stuff about KIO :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: maelcum maybe
<shadeslayer> ok...
 * shadeslayer just needs to check one other thing before poking around in #kde-devel
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I upload kdepim to ninjas and rebuild it when kdebase-runtime is finished?
<ScottK> http://www.elpauer.org/?p=536 looks nice to have.
<ScottK> dantti: Are you supporting screenshots in kpackagekit?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes do upload to ninjas, why do you think it'll need a reload?
<ximion> ScottK: He does, the current KPK already displays screenshots :)
<ScottK> ximion: Cool.  Thanks.
<bulldog98> Riddell: it depends on kdebase-runtime and I think for testing in ninjas we should have everything build on the lates version
<ScottK> Riddell: We might want the dlpauer ksnapshot patch mentioned in the blog post ^^^ then.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's not a patch, it's a kipi plugin
<apachelogger> ScottK: seems in a hurry I shut down arm box #1 ^^
<apachelogger> rgreening: ahoy ahoy
<ScottK> apachelogger: What?
<yofel_> o/
<ximion> Could someone please merge PackageKit from Debian experimental into Natty? 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like it fell over, but I didn't do it.  Investigating.
<Riddell> ximion: probably not immediately, we're downing under things to be packaged just now
<Riddell> ximion: but keep poking :)
<ximion> Riddell: Should I file a sync request for it?
<ximion> :P
<Riddell> ximion: yes go ahead
<Riddell> ximion: well if it needs synced and not merged that is
<ximion> Riddell: I applied all stuff necessary for a transition in Debian already. (At least I hope so :P)
<ximion> since it is in experimental, it will need to be synced.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, I think I just issued a halt in the wrong konsole tab
<Riddell> ximion: file a sync request then, I'll probably do archive admin stuff tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: That would explain it.  It was all the way off when I got to the box.
 * apachelogger hopes that pbuilder is capable of crossbuilding
<apachelogger> a local xbuild should suffice for the opengl testing and will be much faster then the farm :)
<ScottK> Particularly when people randomly shut down servers in the farm that are hosting the build.
<ximion> we now have LP: #686099 so this doesn't get lost :)
<Riddell> bug 686099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686099 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Sync packagekit 0.6.10-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686099
<Riddell> that's how to make ubottu happy :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Back in business should you need it again.
<dantti> ScottK: yes
<kronos> Riddell: built kdepim-runtime for maverick .. can u check the build log http://paste.ubuntu.com/540369/
<rbelem> apachelogger, you rock!
<apachelogger> I no
<rbelem> apachelogger, no dude, you rock!
<Riddell> kronos: looks like it worked to me
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> oh KOffice, why do you have so many files?
<Riddell> dh_install takes 5 minutes to run
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<DarkwingDuck> Hey _G
<_Groo_> guys, what channel should i go for filesystems bugs in (k)ubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> hey DarkwingDuck :)
<DarkwingDuck> Tab stuck
<shadeslayer> kronos: now package kdepim
<rbelem> _Groo_, maybe ubuntu kernel channel
<shadeslayer> kronos: and then upload both of them to the updates ppa
<_Groo_> rbelem: tks, ill try there
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your minons are here
 * shadeslayer is busy serving other masters in #kde-devel
<aakshay> Riddell: hi. i would like to do packaging further but i din't find the source for them. from where can i get the source?
<aakshay> Riddell: like i want to do for kdetoys again but i am not getting source for 4.5.85 beta 2
<ScottK> aakshay: Where did you  get the source last time?
<aakshay> from "ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.5.80/src".. but this is for 4.5.80
<Riddell> aakshay: where is your public ssh key again?
<ScottK> aakshay: Look in 4.5.95
<Riddell> aakshay: he needs access to ktown
<ScottK> err 85
<ScottK> Ah.  I get it now.
<ScottK> That or I could just email it to him.  It's small.
<shadeslayer> what debug package do we have for webkitpart ?
<aakshay> Riddell: it must be here only.. i have not changed
 * shadeslayer cant find any
<aakshay> Riddell: i have registered my openGP keys for PPA... 
<_Groo_> anyone here has a machine with reiserfs + ecryptfs?
<Daskreech> hallo
<Riddell> aakshay: yes, what's your launchpad account?
<Daskreech> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbstring
<Daskreech> is there a lib bstring library for Kubuntu?
<aakshay> Riddell: "akshaytayal"
<aakshay> ScottK: do you have source files?
<Daskreech> hi aakshay 
<ScottK> aakshay: For kdetoys I do.  PM me your email address and i'll send it.
<ScottK> It's < 1MB
<_Groo_> Riddell: want me to start backporting beta 2 to maverick?
<ScottK> 402873 2010-12-06 13:40 kdetoys-4.5.85.tar.bz2
<Riddell> _Groo_: could do although I'd rather we finished it for natty first
<aakshay> Scottk: my id is "akshaytayal05@gmail.com".. please send on this id.
<aakshay> Daskreech: hi Daskreech
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, for natty i can only help this weekend, i cant upload anything at work... i wish launchpad would be able to accept uploads via web
<ScottK> aakshay: Sent.
<ScottK> Riddell: I emailed it to him.
<aakshay> ScottK: thankyou.. 
<ScottK> aakshay: Thank you for helping out.
<aakshay> ScottK: heplping out in what? :)
<ScottK> aakshay: Packaging KDE for Kubuntu.
<Riddell> _Groo_: but you can do maverick?
<aakshay> ScottK: ... :).... my pleasure...
<_Groo_> Riddell: for maverick i build it locally and just queue the packages for later upload
<_Groo_> Riddell: natty i would use my box at home with virtualbox
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.google.com/nexus/#!/features
<aakshay> ScottK: can i edit my name in the wiki "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging" for packaging of kdetoys?
<Riddell> _Groo_: ok, well sure go ahead and start building maverick versions of the ones already packaged for natty
<yofel> can someone with some bindings knowledge to kdebindings for natty? I gave up and don't really have time for it currently
<yofel> s/to/do/
<bulldog98> yofel: hi
<yofel> hey bulldog98
<yofel> I've kdenetwork and artwork finished locally, just waiting for the other packages
<Riddell> yofel: are you blocking on kdebase-workspace and -runtime?
<bulldog98> yofel: say dep-wait for those
<bulldog98> Riddell: that’s what I originally waited for too
<Riddell> Quintasan_, neversfelde: what's the status of kdebase-workspace and -runtime?
<yofel> Riddell: well, workspace needs bindings first and kdenetwork has libkonq as optional depends now so I need to wait for kdebase if I want to add that
<yofel> bulldog98: good idea
<aakshay> Riddell: do i need to upload public ssh keys again?
<Riddell> aakshay: no ScottK e-mailed kdetoys to you
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. thankyou... :)
<Riddell> yofel: ug
<yofel> Riddell: by the way, do you know why we don't build kdelibs with gamin/fam?
<Riddell> yofel: because we use inotify
<yofel> k, thanks
<bulldog98> Riddell: I just read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development do we have an legend-group?
<vHanda> Riddell: which is also crap, btw.
<Riddell> vHanda: inotify is?
<vHanda> Yes. For one - It doesn't generate proper move events across different hard-drives ( Haven't tried for different partitions )
<vHanda> And two - It doesn't generate move events if the destination isn't being watched
<vHanda> which means we ( Nepomuk ) have to watch EVERYTHING!! If we want to know where a file has been moved to.
<vHanda> and 3 - No copy events!!
<vHanda> Riddell: What's the max_user_watches in kubuntu?
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204321 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files) Make reloading two-staged so that we can both delete things before they become invalid and cause crashes, while at the same time not reloading too early and causing crashes. BUG:259026
<vHanda> cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches 
<Riddell> sysctl.d/30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf:fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<Riddell> vHanda: ^^
<vHanda> Hmm. Good enough :) Some distros keep it horribly low.
<vHanda> and then Nepomuk doesn't work properly.
<Riddell> bbigras: legend-group?
<shadeslayer> kronos: remove it applied upstream
<neversfelde> Riddell: it is work in progress, but as I mentioned yesterday, if I am too slow, somebody should take over. I am not able to do anything with it again before tomorrow evening. Sorry. unexpected work.
<Riddell> neversfelde: how far did you get?
<neversfelde> all patches seem to work fine without doing anything, but some install files have to be updated because of hal/solid/powerdevil changes and that seems to be much mor complicated as Ithought with kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> yofel: want to steal kdebase-workspace off neversfelde?
<yofel> just doing accessibility, but once I finished that sure
<aakshay> Riddell: i have done packaging of kdetoys 4.5.85 till bzr checkout , now how can i add secret repositories to kdetoys package? 
<Riddell> aakshay: bzr diff and pastebin the diff
<aakshay> Riddell: sorry.. i dint get it. please explain 
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204332 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Don't bump the current transaction pointer on CommitErrors; A
<CIA-24> CommitChangesFinished signal will still fire in this case and workerEvent will
<shadeslayer> aakshay: run : bzr diff
<shadeslayer> and copy paste it to pastebin.com :)
<aakshay> shadeslayer: ok.. :)
<aakshay> shadeslayer: showing error "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/akshay/kdetoys/kdetoys-4.5.85/""
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> dude
<aakshay> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> run it in the ubuntu folder
<shadeslayer> not in the extracted folder
<aakshay> ohh..
<bulldog98> aakshay: first copy the files under debian back to the ubuntu/debian folder
<shadeslayer> you move over the new debian folder from the extracted sources and copy it over the old one
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: :)
<aakshay> bulldog98: ok.. :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea where in qt sources i can find QNetworkAccessManager?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thiago has narrowed down the issue to http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.7/src/network/access/qnetworkaccessmanager.cpp#line942
<shadeslayer> see http://www.pastebin.ca/2012229  :: line 376
<shadeslayer> ( regarding lp not working in rekonq/konqueror )
<shadeslayer> apparently the reply that comes back is a null pointer
<shadeslayer> so with gdb konqueror, konqueror crashes :P
<hunger> Is there a trick to reenable power management in natty?
<shadeslayer> trick?
<bulldog98> hunger: wait for wednesday? and kde beta 2 I guess
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<bulldog98> hunger: for me it works
<shadeslayer> de-halification ftw
<hunger> bulldog98: I did install upower and udisks. Anything I am missing?
 * bulldog98 dances with shadeslayer the de-halification dance
<shadeslayer> hunger: kde beta 4.6 beta 2
 * shadeslayer gets out the de-halification party hats
<hunger> shadeslayer: Ah, OK.
<hunger> yeah for dehalification.
<hunger> Linux: Getting rid of technology whenever it finally works in KDE...
 * hunger wonders why it is always the gnome guys that come up with the low level stuff.
<hunger> Well, I always have to have the latest and greatest... I know what I am getting myself into with that.
<hunger> Does work great on the desktop though... just the netbook is a bit dark wrt. screen brightnes.
<shadeslayer> iirc theres command to set brightness
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ^^
<shadeslayer> you used to do it all the time @ UDS :P
<mgraesslin> one moment, I have to open the script
<mgraesslin> it is nvidia specific: nvclock -S -5
<hunger> mgraesslin: Thanks, but I am on a netbook with intel chipset.
<mgraesslin> sorry, can't help there
<hunger> upower should have a way to do it...
<ScottK> afiestas probably know.
<ScottK> know/knows
<bulldog98> hunger: don’t you have keys for that? They use to work ootb
<hunger> bulldog98: Those no longer work either.
<shadeslayer> i think ill have nightmares after seeing that function
<ScottK> hunger: Probably worth a bug on bugs.kde.org then.
<bulldog98> hunger: for me they work. Hm
<bulldog98> hunger: fully upgraded?
<hunger> bulldog98: I do not  even get the dialog showing the level.
<hunger> bulldog98: Yeap.
<hunger> bulldog98: Solid claims it is using HAL-power as a backend... which is uninstalled here.
<bulldog98> hunger: I’ll look for the command
<ScottK> hunger: Should definitely be reported upstream then.
 * hunger wonders why he has Network management backend listed twice...
<hunger> Maybe the kernel is too old... newest ubuntu ones don't boot anymore, so I am stuck at 2.6.37-3
 * bulldog98 pastes that to pastebin http://pastbin.ca/2012265
<ScottK> hunger: You might consult man upower and see if you can confirm if upower itself is doing any thing useful.
<bulldog98> hunger: check if that’s what your keyboard shortcuts (global) say
<ScottK> If it's not, then kernel/upower bug mabye.  If it is, then definite kdelibs consideration
<hunger> ScottK: I think I'll try to get the kernel updated/working first.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess we need to decide Calligra or Koffice on the dvd?
<Riddell> oh did that get announced?
<Riddell> I expect their release won't be until after 11.04 so it's not an issue
<ScottK> I guess.
<ScottK> There's mail in kde-devel.
<hunger> ScottK: The kernel is fine... the screen turns blank when the splashscreen starts (and then stays blank). no-splash works around the issue.
<bulldog98> Riddell: they also did a dot I think
<shadeslayer> kronos: pastebin the intial output .. the part where it says : All external packages found
<hunger> Yeap, it is kde that is borked. pulling the plug is reported, so upower should work.
<ScottK> hunger: OK.  Please file the bug on b.k.o.  Hopefully someone like afiestas will see it and take action.
<kronos> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/2012278
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeaccessibility/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42875
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also http://pastebin.ca/2012273 , kdepim 4.4.8, possible failiure due to a missing 1.4.1 libakonadi-dev ?
<shadeslayer> in which case, it should be made a requirement in CMakeLists.txt of kdepim
<shadeslayer> kronos: this is kdepim right?
<shadeslayer> or runtime?
<kronos> shadeslayer: kdepim.... 
<Riddell> yofel: looks easy that one :)
<yofel> yep :P
<kronos> shadeslayer: runtime built fine after the downgrade to 1.4.0
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> possibly needs the newer runtime?
<Riddell> yofel: merged
<shadeslayer> yeah i think it needs the newer runtime
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you removed the patch that shouldn't have been removed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: agateau said it was applied upstream
<shadeslayer> and it built fine for Natty and Maverick
<shadeslayer> ( against kde 4.6 )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_02_kalarm_kstatusnotifieritem.diff
 * yofel tries bindings again after all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's upstream in kde pim 4.6 not 4.4
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> lemme re-check, afaik i could see it applied in 4.4.8
<shadeslayer> doh ... its not applied 
<shadeslayer> i checked if the patch was applied _after_ doing : quilt push
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> kronos: re-apply that patch
<kronos> shadeslayer: did that ... started a looooong build .
<shadeslayer> :P
<kronos> shadeslayer: last time it went till 70% .. :(
<shadeslayer> you can restart the build from where it left off
<kronos> i came out of the chroot..
<bulldog98> kronos: jep kdepim took me an hour with 4 processes
<kronos> bulldog98: hmmmm .. 
 * yofel advises to use ccache
 * bulldog98 will use tmpfs next time to build kdepim
<bulldog98> yofel: can you remind me that next time I try to build kdepim?
<shadeslayer> patch needed a refresh
<yofel> sure
<bulldog98> yofel: yeha dude
<shadeslayer> ok im going to rebuild it now, how do you use tmpfs?
 * bulldog98 hugs yofel
<yofel> I tried to build kdepim for neon though, took ~6GiB
<shadeslayer> i already have ccache
<yofel> shadeslayer: you mount /var/cache/pbuilder/build as tmpfs
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: do a debootstrap of natty, install everything you need add an tmpfs to /var/debootstrap/tmpfs
<shadeslayer> and whats the advantage?
<bulldog98> and copy the files over, then do a chroot /var/debootstrap/tmpfs
<yofel> shadeslayer: installing build-deps takes less than a minute
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: your IO doesn’t matters anymore
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s the other way
<yofel> I used that since I already had pbuilder set up, was easier in that case
<shadeslayer> ahh
<hrw> just need more memory
<hrw> you can grab 'eatmydata' package from debian and try to use it with chroot/pbuilder
<hrw> it disables fsync()
<Riddell> that sounds scary
<shadeslayer> it does, doesnt it :D
<yofel> eatmydata is in natty, but since dpkg uses sync() not fsync() it doesn't help that much
<hrw> yofel: it does sync/fsync etc
<yofel> well, didn't make much difference here when I added it to LD_PRELOAD
<shadeslayer> ill fix this patch tommorow, i fear i might break something else with the new upload since im all sorts of sleepy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what patch needs fixing?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_02_kalarm_kstatusnotifieritem
<shadeslayer> doesnt apply cleanly
<Riddell> it doesn't?  but I tidied it up for my lucid build
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/t2Wg8e66 is the new one
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> well, i was still using the old one :)
<kronos> shadeslayer: try the one Riddell gave .. it does apply..
<shadeslayer> probably does :)
<yofel> Riddell: here's what makes bindings fail: dh_install: libqwt-ruby1.8 missing files (usr/lib/ruby/1.8/*/qwt.so), aborting
<yofel> that file went missing somehow..
<Riddell> yofel: just comment out the package in debian/control
<Riddell> nothing uses it
<shadeslayer> kronos: shouldnt be required now 
<yofel> Riddell: also, how do you know if I'm on the kde-packager ML? I filed a bug that got set to resolved/fixed but haven't gotten a mail yet
<yofel> s/you/I/
<Riddell> yofel: e-mail sent at Date: Mon, 6 Dec 2010 16:16:17 +0100 to it
<Riddell> Subject: Re: KDE 4.5.85 (KDE 4.6 Beta2) uploaded (try #1)
<yofel> Riddell: nope, nothing, guess I'll ask what happened :/
 * Riddell fires up new Amarok beta
<Riddell> ah lovely, Shakira sounds just as good as ever
<Riddell> markey, jefferai: the fingerprinting stuff needs libavcodec from ffmpeg?
<jefferai> Riddell: no idea
<Riddell> does it still use mysql?
<markey> Riddell: not sure, sorry
<markey> Riddell: please ask in our dev channel or dev ML to make sure
<yofel> Riddell: anything of that needs to be included? http://paste.ubuntu.com/540432/  site-packages stuff is all already in pyshared
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://i.imgur.com/sl1LY.png
<yofel> lol :D
<yofel> even windows has learned from kde 4.0 :P
 * yofel ducks
<yofel> Riddell: I'm on the ML now, admin made a typo in my mail address ...
<Daskreech> yofel: \o/ Hooray for more obtuse customization!
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is one slick phone
 * apachelogger is totally drowning in class diagrams
<apachelogger> oh how I hate design
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, google finally realised that htc makes crappy phones? ^^
<apachelogger> also my minions are late... I aleady made a package myself
<apachelogger> aakshay: fancy investigating how much space it would require to put the firefox on the cd?
<apachelogger> rbelem: so, why in particular do I rock?
<ScottK> New tarballs for libs/pimlibs/network/sdk for the beta.
<ScottK> FYI
<yofel> more works for me \o/
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> s/works/work/
<yofel> bulldog98: ^
<yofel> ScottK: would that be 4.5.85a or just 4.5.85 ?
<rbelem> apachelogger, you made a great job in the n900 wiki page
<apachelogger> oh
<ScottK> yofel: If it's just in ninjas I think keep it 4.5.85, but I don't recall for sure.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^?
<apachelogger> rbelem: just watch me make plasma-mobile fast :P
<ScottK> yofel's question
<yofel> it's just ninjas
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: what is the topic?
 * rbelem pokes apachelogger belly
 * apachelogger hugs rbelem back
<Riddell> yofel: in theory you can delete it from ninjas and reupload with the same version number but it hasn't worked when I've tried it in the past
<Riddell> so I've always just done the "a" thing
<ScottK> apachelogger: That one ^^^
<apachelogger> no pocking in the belly, I might vomit class diagrams
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: what jr said ;)
 * ScottK looks for a long stick.
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> Riddell: I think you need to wait for the janitor to run, meaning almost a day to reupload, since it doesn't delete the old files immediately, I'll use a then
 * apachelogger notes that he is now for almost 24h trying to compile qt ^^
<apachelogger> on a positive note icecc seems to be working in the maverick pbuilder now
 * yofel wonders why icecc only thinks systems with the same or more cpu power are usable...
<apachelogger> yofel: that is not what it thinks
<apachelogger> it just disfavors them
<yofel> well, even if I build with -j20 my core2duo never get's anything to do, if I build on my core2 things are sent to my i7 though
 * yofel hopes he can drop both patches in network with the new tarball
<rbelem> yofel, bad load balance algorithm
<apachelogger> yofel: well, where is the scheduler?
<apachelogger> cause I think the scheduler will always distribute to the node with the lowest latency, even if others would have free load for jobs (scheduler being on the same machine as the compile could thus result in such a situation)
<yofel> apachelogger: on my core2 system, since that's the pc that's on all the time, icemon shows both pcs fine
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: go talk to coolo
<yofel> Riddell: back to bindings, here's list-missing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540432/ should I add the smoke stuff somewhere?
<Riddell> yofel: gosh, it compiled
<yofel> had to disable the package and disable some qwt stuff in another install file
<yofel> still doesn't build with qimageblitz though, segfaults during build
<Riddell> yes that's what I had before
<Riddell> might be worth asking rdale about that
<Riddell> those smoke includes go into libsmokeqt4-dev.install
<Riddell> the new smoke libraries probably need new packages for each one
<yofel> k, I'll do it after I updated the other packages
<Riddell> the qtdeclarative bits into libqt4-ruby1.8.install
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kate is not really good at searching in a 100k lines file
<tsimpson> it's not great at >200 line files either
<tsimpson> grep and sed usually come to my rescue
<yofel> Riddell: do I have to add a 4 to the end of the smoke package names? libsmokeqt3support4 sounds strange
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<yofel> k
<Riddell> strange, but true
<Riddell> amarok done, koffice done
<ari-tczew> clementine will be done soon :)
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: can I ping you for again review of clementine when I will update?
<apachelogger> supposedly
<Riddell> ari-tczew: if apachelogger has gone mad you can ping other people like me instead
<ari-tczew> thanks Riddell for suggestion (:
<yofel> Riddell: sdk updated https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdesdk/4.5.85a/+merge/42887 ok?
<Riddell> yofel: perfect
<yofel> Riddell: by the way, I just tested backporting kdelibs (3) to maverick, seems to work fine here, with qalculate at least
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy!
<Riddell> yofel: why is that useful again?
<yofel> Riddell: our beta backports make kde3 stuff uninstallable (kde4libs breaks older kdelibs than natty)
<yofel> I have it in a ppa if you want to test something else, or can I copy it to beta?
<Riddell> yofel: oh yes, go ahead and copy to beta
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> kde-l10n, it's even slower than koffice!
<yofel> cool, seems like bindings finished fine
 * yofel goes doing bzr stuff..
<Riddell> yofel: truly you are a ninja if you can package kdebindings!
<yofel> thanks :P
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204378 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp This comment is inaccurate due to some code changes, so update it
<yofel> Riddell: by the way, did you drop kubuntu_05_fix_pykde4_typedefs.diff last time? The patch is in bzr, but not in natty archive
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204379 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/categories.xml We don't have a suitable way of displaying raw packages for things like the Fonts category, so disable the Fonts category until we do.
<Riddell> yofel: yes I did, that should be able to be deleted now
<yofel> more like you didn't commit the natty changes to bzr it seems
<yofel> bzr is at 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> that'll be the problem
<yofel> Riddell: do you want to commit something? I'll wait. Or should I do the merge anyway adding the missing diff?
<Riddell> yofel: do the merge anyway adding the missing diff
<yofel> k
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-07
<apachelogger> java is the most beautiful language in the whole wide world
<yofel> how so?
<apachelogger> because it is!
<Riddell> poor Ruby, so quickly forgotten
<yofel> hehe
<valorie> apachelogger: I got my netbook back!
<apachelogger> is it unbroken?
<apachelogger> does it have java installed?
<valorie> to what email address shall I send my homework?
<valorie> seems to be working 100%
<valorie> do not know about java
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> java
<apachelogger> omg
<valorie> I don't remember!
<apachelogger> apachelogger@ubuntu.com <--- java support
<valorie> and just opened it to Kate, and my assignment
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> 200 EUR per mail
<valorie> rofl
<apachelogger> that is 3002001032 USD
<valorie> I've never had a problem with java
<valorie> knock on wood
<apachelogger> or 99923838919^203013-3+321i of whatever shadeslayer's money is
<valorie> always installed and worked well
<valorie> from time immemorial
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> jave is awesome!
<apachelogger> it is like a butterfly sitting on a rainbow, farted by a unicorn
<apachelogger> it is like coffee in the morning while the sun is tickeling your toes
<apachelogger> it is simply java
<apachelogger> what else...?
<valorie> bloody effing hell, it's doing its stupid no wireless crap again
<valorie> ignoring that for now....
<valorie> back to solving Code-In
<valorie> you'll get your homework a bit later, I guess
<valorie> grrrrr
<apachelogger> wireless <3
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204382 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/categories.xml Just remove it, or it causes a phantom category
<yofel> Riddell: this'll be slightly more complicated than sdk :P https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebindings/4.5.85/+merge/42895 - I forgot to put that I added old stuff too into the commit message, add that maybe
<yofel> ok, why the hell does kdelibs fail to build now o.O?
<Riddell> merge looks good
<yofel> ah, I messed the new tar extraction up -.-
<yofel> yay \o/
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204384 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/ (CategoryViewWidget.cpp CategoryViewWidget.h) Watch for the search view's destruction and set the pointer back to 0. This way searching, going back to top-level, navigating to some other categories, and then doing another top-level search doesn't crash Muon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 602705 affects Muon too. I could place akonaditray on a blacklist for the "Accessories" section. (Though it'd still show up in global search, so I'm having second thoughts on that)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602705 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: Akonaditray" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602705
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hey
<_Groo_> guys how do i make a ppa recipe?
<_Groo_> i wanna make daily ktorrent/libktorrent builds
<_Groo_> im doing it manually, but with a recipe it would be automagically done
<_Groo_> anyone can point me some docs/info?
<apachelogger> wiki
<_Groo_> apachelogger: k what wiki?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh wells, I suppose the bug should just be fixed
<apachelogger> _Groo_: the ubuntu wiki
<_Groo_> apachelogger: stupid google thinks i wanna cook something
<apachelogger> supposeldy there is also junk in the launchpad wiki
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: fixed where, though?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the desktop file extracting thingy
<JontheEchidna> so, app-install-data
<apachelogger> aye
 * JontheEchidna shoves the bug in that direction
<apachelogger> dont ask me for how though
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> since I consider it unfixable
<apachelogger> Riddell: you must be good with uml, right? ^^
<Riddell> mm, well, a decade ago maybe
<yofel> _Groo_: I know a lot about recipes, got the branches in bzr on launchpad?
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> although I think I remember concluding that most of UML syntax is just made up to suit the user
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot111.png does that 0..1  on the on_error association seem right?
<_Groo_> yofel: huuu actually ktorrent/libktorrent use git
<apachelogger> I am a bit in doubt now because I named it on_error, which sort of makes it conditional to the case that there is an error, in which case there would be 1 ErrorWindow
<_Groo_> yofel: can you give me a step by step intro? i dont know much about bzr
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, so first thing you need to do is set up bazaar imports for them
<Riddell> apachelogger: can it have zero or one of the ErrorWindow objects?
<yofel> give me a minute
<_Groo_> yofel: k tks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it can have zero, as long as the add() of AccomoidationAddWindow did not return false
<yofel> _Groo_: I belong to the neon team, we're doing that for KDE trunk :P
<apachelogger> if it returns false the window is shown, in which case it has one
<yofel> _Groo_: or trying to....
<_Groo_> yofel: nice, if i get enough expertise with this stuff i can hep you guys later
<yofel> _Groo_: hang out in #project-neon if you're interested
<_Groo_> yofel: first thing i need to help out with ninjas.. my time is limited.. when/if my brain absorbs the dos and donts of recipes ill help ya out
<_Groo_> yofel: right now i would be more of a dead weight
<yofel> hang out anyway :P
<_Groo_> i found this https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<_Groo_> im there too :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably if add gets called multiple times you could have more than one.  I'd just not include numbers on that relationship, they don't add anything useful to understanding the diagram
<_Groo_> yofel: i already do daily amarok builds (manually), the recipe for amarok might do the trick since they use git too
 * apachelogger agrees, though it is a requirement of the course to attach multiplicities to every association
<yofel> _Groo_: consider yourself lucky, lib/ktorrent already has imports
<apachelogger> Riddell: still it would be 0..* though?
<_Groo_> yofel: ok, first stupid question
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, now you need a bzr branch for the packaging, like for the kde packages
<yofel> sure?
<_Groo_> yofel: those imports, who does them? can i do my own via my ppa? or i need to ask for them?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, it would have one ErrorWindow instance at a time (that is if one considers the errorwindow blocking to the other window
 * apachelogger loves the uml
 * _Groo_ knows that if you love uml he will love ya back
<yofel> _Groo_: no, those are bzr vcs-imports, they have nothing to do with ppas since they're source code only
<_Groo_> yofel: so who does them? and can i create my own?
<yofel> _Groo_: you can, like for ktorrent you would have had to go to https://code.launchpad.net/ktorrent and clikc on 'Import a branch' on the right (you need a project for the import, it's not required, but the vcs admins don't like it if you just import something under a team)
<yofel> or a person
<yofel> _Groo_: you can lick on the import a branch button anyway and see what the form looks like, pretty simple
<yofel> s/lick/click/
<_Groo_> yofel: k doing it
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, back to topic, you'll now need a bzr branch for the daily package packaging, do you already have something? Our neon branches are on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon and end with -ubuntu if you want some reference
<_Groo_> yofel: huuu i requested to import from libktorrent, but it asks me to add the git or subversion etc etc, shouldnt he import directly from the source import request?
<yofel> _Groo_: it needs to know *where* to import from, and don't try to add an import, it's already there
<_Groo_> yofel: no bzr branch, never tried anything like this, i only discovered i could do recipes some days ago
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i know, but it doesnt show, all are empty, it that normal?
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, the branch is simply the contents of the debian/ folder
<yofel> _Groo_: what's empty?
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok, got the branch part, let me ilustrate the  part im stuck, just a sec :D
<_Groo_> yofel: dont i need to register a branch instead of importing it?
<_Groo_> yofel: bare with me :P im stupid
<yofel> _Groo_: you register a branch if you intend to keep the source on launchpad. You need an import if the launchpad branch simply mirrors a repository kept somewhere else
<_Groo_> yofel: got it
<yofel> you're not, I got confused by launchpad often enough already :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I refectored the window somewhere else, so the situation resolved itself ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<yofel> _Groo_: need help setting up a packaging branch?
<_Groo_> yofel: this is what i see when i click on the import branch
<_Groo_> yofel: http://imagebin.ca/view/W4sYTS.html
<_Groo_> yofel: i need help with everything im totally lost, im afraid
<_Groo_> yofel: i feel like a total noob D:
<_Groo_> yofel: as you can see, when i do an import it doesnt fill the boxes automagically, so ill need to choose git and put libktorrent
<_Groo_> git
<_Groo_> yofel: or am i missing something?
<yofel> _Groo_: np, we'll get to it - as for the page: yes, the branch need an owner that can change the description etc., needs a nick which is later lp:~<owner>/ktorrent/<nick> and you need to tell it which VCS to use and where the repos is located (git://git.kde.org/ktorrent in this case)
<yofel> _Groo_: and as I said, you don't need to do anything
<yofel> _Groo_: shadeslayer already set up the imports for neon https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/trunk and https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/libktorrent/trunk
<_Groo_> yofel: but if i click the import button it will give me an error
<yofel> _Groo_: what, the request import button?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, and if i put the git one then it will show me whatr you said
<_Groo_> yofel: that project neon already has it
<_Groo_> yofel: so ihow do i proceeed to make packages for my ppa?
<_Groo_> yofel: i import from neon?
<yofel> _Groo_: yes, you can't import a branch twice, that would be useless, you have to use our
<yofel> branches
<yofel> _Groo_: why do you want your own? The source is in a branch on launchpad, that's all you need
<yofel> the branches can be accessed by anyone, not just the owner. The owner has control over the branch description and whiteboard etc. but that's all
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i got it, im now creating a recipe with the make recipe option in neon
<_Groo_> in neon branch
<_Groo_> i got the idea now, i just need help with the recipes
<_Groo_> i like this tech, its very cool :)
<yofel> sure, just likes to break apart *-.- (I'll tell you later...)
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, you're now on the new recipe creation page?
<_Groo_> yofel: yep
<_Groo_> yofel: already configured it, with name, daily builds, natty and maverick, my experimental ppa
<_Groo_> yofel: just need the hard part, the recipe text
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, and that's the point where you're stuck now since you don't have the packaging branch ready, for now just create the recipe with the defaults
<yofel> _Groo_: and set it *not* to build daily
<yofel> yet
<_Groo_> yofel: k, sec
<_Groo_> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+recipe/libktorrent-trunk
<yofel> _Groo_: good, now give me a sec, I'll set up the neon recipe too while I'm at it
<_Groo_> yofel: k :) this first is for libktorrent that needs to be built first
<_Groo_> yofel: then i need to do for ktorrent and import the libktorrent that was built previously
<yofel> slow down, you're far away from ktorrent :P
<_Groo_> yofel: lol yeah i know :D
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, here's ours https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-libktorrent see the recipe text (especially line 3, that's what you need)
<_Groo_> yofel: k checking
<yofel> hm, I added a recipe for ktorrent by mistake, fixed ^^
<_Groo_> yofel: k updated, what now?
 * _Groo_ is happy as a clam
 * _Groo_ doesnt know why clams are so happy to begin with
 * _Groo_ thinks its a clam thing
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, updated more or less right, you need your own packaging branch (unless you don't mind your package being called project-neon-libktorrent :P)
<_Groo_> yofel: me wants my package branch name :)
<_Groo_> yofel: how do i proceed now?
 * apachelogger falls off the chair
<_Groo_> oO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: drunk?
<apachelogger> more like shocked
<apachelogger> life is reather creepy when you are not drunk
 * apachelogger did not know
<_Groo_> apachelogger: dont lick the wires
<_Groo_> apachelogger: my cats learned not to lick the wires the hard way
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot112.png
<apachelogger> I am the best uml artist evar
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe he could make a proper web
<_Groo_> MY EYES MY EYES!
<yofel> _Groo_: now you need the libktorrent packaging, how do you want it? like the package in ubuntu or..? (we do a very generic packaging way for neon: stuff everything into one binary package)
<yofel> eeek
<_Groo_> yofel: my packages are divided by main lib and dev
 * apachelogger forgot to do stuff again
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<yofel> _Groo_: do you already have your own packages?
<apachelogger> thats 5 classes missing right there
 * apachelogger is will go ubermad at some point
<_Groo_> yofel: yep, i do them daily
<_Groo_> apachelogger: arent you ubermad already?
<apachelogger> I should have gone into hat business
<yofel> _Groo_: GOOD, shorts things down a lot, get the source and go into the debian folder
<_Groo_> yofel: thats why i want a recipe, for lp too do them for me :D
<_Groo_> yofel: there
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, now run 'bzr init', then 'bzr add *' and 'bzr commit'
<_Groo_> apachelogger: werent you suposed to be a singer or something?
<_Groo_> yofel: k sec
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> hatting is also a nice way to earn ones living
<_Groo_> yofel: bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: real singers dont do hating
<yofel> _Groo_: geh, forgot about that part, sec
<_Groo_> yofel: k done
<yofel> _Groo_: you committed? bzr happy?
<yofel> _Groo_: see 'bzr help whoami' for the error message
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah but it asking me to edit the commit msg? should i just accept?
<_Groo_> yofel: i already did the whoami :) all set
<yofel> _Groo_: you need some commit message, my first one is usually 'initial import' :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: hatting, not hating
<_Groo_> apachelogger: mispelled
<apachelogger> hating is bad for business as a singer
<apachelogger> big time!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: english isnt my native lang and im lazy
<apachelogger> it is not mine either and I am lazy too
<_Groo_> yofel: sec, let me do this
<apachelogger> not as lazy as nixternal
<apachelogger> but still
<apachelogger> who was as lazy as nixternal again?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer :P
<_Groo_> yofel: k commited
<yofel> _Groo_: once you committed fine, you need to put your branch on launchpad, think of some good branch name, then...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im the laziest here
<jjesse> i'm too lazy to argue
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what disturbs me is that you are not on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ...
<_Groo_> yofel: k branch name thinked, now what?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: thats cause hes lazy
<_Groo_> yofel: dont know on me yet!
<_Groo_> yofel: save your last breath for my braaaaaaaaaaaancccccccchhhhhhhhhhhh
<_Groo_> know/die
 * apachelogger would like to have brunch
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> almost time for breakfast
<apachelogger> hooray
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol
<yofel> _Groo_: put it into your +junk stuff, lp:~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/<branch> (you can put *anything you want* into a +junk branch, and have as many as you want)
<yofel> _Groo_: do that with 'bzr push lp:~~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/<branch>'
<yofel> er, only one ~
<_Groo_> can i call it? bzr push lp:~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/libktorrent?
 * apachelogger munches some satsumas while he waits for breakfast
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whats  a satsuma?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: too lazy to google
<apachelogger> me too
<yofel> _Groo_: maybe add -packaging or -debian or -ubuntu, so it has some purpose indication
<yofel> _Groo_: but that would be fine
<_Groo_> yofel: k, gotcha
<apachelogger> _Groo_: dog toes
<apachelogger> very austrian food
<_Groo_> will be bzr push lp:~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/libktorrent-ubuntu
<yofel> should be fine
 * apachelogger looks in the mirror and thinks that he must have aged 3 years today
<apachelogger> incredible what crappy courses can do to you
<_Groo_> yofel: k, added my launchpad id, and its uploading now :)
 * apachelogger places some class at stategic points in a uml class dia to create a proper web
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you are aussy then?
<apachelogger> what makes you think that?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahh austrian not australian
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there we go again
 * _Groo_ <- stupid
<_Groo_> just missed by some continents and some million kms.. but thats ok
 * apachelogger issues a letter to the united nations asking them to kick australia out if they do not change their name :P
<yofel> _Groo_: congrats, you have your first own branch on LP ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/
<_Groo_> yofel: not yet!
<_Groo_> yofel: omg im so happy...
<_Groo_> i wanna thank my mother, my father, my dog, my cats, the members of the academy...
<yofel> haha
<_Groo_> apachelogger for being such a good australian!
<_Groo_> yofel for being my mentor and a father, THANK YOU YOFEL! <cries>
<yofel> _Groo_: did it push? the branch shows as empty (I usually get some odd error for neon and have to push twice, not sure if it's the same here)
 * apachelogger eats some more dog toes
<_Groo_> yofel: still uploading
<apachelogger> also, if I were australian I would be called bruce, would I not?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hmm i have a dog... and he has toes.. didnt knew dog toes would be edible
<yofel> _Groo_: how large is your debian/ folder o.O?
<_Groo_> yofel: i forgot the tmp/ OMG!
<_Groo_> yofel: k, completed
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA
<_Groo_> mental note, remove tmp first
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and you ARE called bruce, harald is short for bruce
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sitter is for BOB.. so you are... hmmm bruce bob
<_Groo_> apachelogger: very aussy indeed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: bb for short
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> so I read that bottom up
<_Groo_> yofel: k its there, now what? junk doesnt go away right?
<apachelogger> and at the first (i.e. last line) I was going WTF
<apachelogger> then I realized that bb meant something differnt
<apachelogger> but oh well
<yofel> _Groo_: k, there's other stuff in there too which has to go, but it shouldn't break the package at least
<apachelogger> late is the hour
<apachelogger> or early, depending on the pov
<_Groo_> yofel: can i edit it from launchpad?
<_Groo_> yofel: k my own answer.. no, i need to change it loically and do a commit, right?
<yofel> _Groo_: no, either edit, commit, push again, or run bind, edit, commit, or checkout again and then edit commit
<_Groo_> yofel: say again? oO slow? pls?
<yofel> currently you have a local branch, that would only commit locally, you can either push again after the commit, or bind the branch to the launchpad branch before that (let's leave that option for now...) or to a different bzr checkout of the launchpad branch which will be bound from the beginning (if you use 'bzr checkout lp:...')
<_Groo_> yofel: k, cleaned the debian, now what? 
<yofel> s/to a/do a/
<yofel> _Groo_: use the first option for now, it's the simplies
<yofel> *simpliest
<_Groo_> k, commited and im now pushing
<_Groo_> you have the 400 bad request error too? at first push?
<_Groo_> yofel: pushed
 * _Groo_ already a recipe pro
<yofel> better :)
 * _Groo_ <-PROblem :D
<yofel> _Groo_: now go back to your recipe, 2 things to do
<yofel> _Groo_: first: edit it and set your branch as the packaging branch instead of the neon one
<_Groo_> yofel: strange it didnt show the 2nd commit yet
<_Groo_> yofel: k, sec
<yofel> _Groo_: LP needs a minute to update that
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<_Groo_> yofel: k, its now nest packaging lp:~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/libktorrent-ubuntu debian
<yofel> good :)
<yofel> now:
<yofel> _Groo_: see the recipe text line 1, there is this string: {debupstream}-0~{revno}
<yofel> _Groo_: THAT is you package version
<_Groo_> yofel: yes yes
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot113.png
<apachelogger> it is a beauty
<_Groo_> yofel: so i change it to {debupstream}-0padoka~maverick~{revno}?
<_Groo_> actually
<_Groo_> yofel: so i change it to {debupstream}-0padoka~maverick{revno}?
<_Groo_> yofel: hmm wait, not right yet
<yofel> _Groo_: which would currently translate to '1.1-0~144~maverick1' for maverick
<_Groo_> yofel: so i change it to {debupstream}-0~{revno}~padoka~maverick?
<yofel> the 1.1 comes from debian/changelog, the part before the first '-'
<_Groo_> 1.1-0~144~padoka~maverick
<yofel> _Groo_: no, ~maverick1 and ~natty1 is added by the recipe, leave that away
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok\
<_Groo_> 1.1-0~144~padoka
<_Groo_> yofel: so i change it to {debupstream}-0~{revno}~padoka
<_Groo_> like this?
<_Groo_> even better: {debupstream}-0~{revno}~0padoka
<yofel> _Groo_: sounds almost good, please add the packagin branch too, which would be (taking your last idea)
<yofel> {debupstream}-0~{revno}~{revno:packaging}padoka
<_Groo_> yofel: that would trasnlate to what?
<yofel> 1.1-0~144~2padoka~natty1
<_Groo_> yofel: yep, thatrs about right :)
<_Groo_> yofel: # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version {debupstream}-0~{revno}~{revno:packaging}padoka
<yofel> _Groo_: right, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version%20numbers%20and%20Substitution%20Variables for the options you have there
<_Groo_> yofel: im gonna save this log for further reference :D
<_Groo_> yofel: so know i click on the build button?
<yofel> mom
<_Groo_> yofel: ??
<_Groo_> yofel: i cant click your mom, it wouldnt be polite
<yofel> _Groo_: yep, looks fine, now press the request build button ;)
<yofel> _Groo_: sorry, that's my abbreviation of 'give me a moment' :P
<_Groo_> yofel: ah...
<_Groo_> yofel: i kinda lost track of tghe proper url for the build button lol
<yofel> _Groo_: it's on the recipe page
<yofel> bottom left
<_Groo_> yofel: oh yeah XD
<yofel> _Groo_: now do a testbuild and if everything goes fine edit the recipe and tell it to build daily
<_Groo_> yofel: k, i mistakenly told him to build in other  ppa (my own too), but i got the idead
<_Groo_> yofel: after that, i need to build ktorrent
<_Groo_> yofel: the trick is... ktorrent needs the latest libktorrent
<_Groo_> yofel: how do i tell in the recipe that it needs to import the debs from the ppa and do the build AFTER the libktorrent?
<yofel> _Groo_: that won't ba problem, if you use the same PPA the recipe will just use the libktorrent package from there
<yofel> *won't be
<_Groo_> yofel: k, and how do say in the daily build to do libk first?
<yofel> _Groo_: also, ALL the recipe does is the 'debuild -S' and dput part, after that it's just a regular PPA build
<yofel> _Groo_: you don't :/ - you'll have to build with what's currently available, yesterdays libktorrent usually
<_Groo_> yofel: that could be a problem
<yofel> I was thinking about that once, since we have that same issue on a larger scale, but the only solution would be to add some date mangling into the deps, but since the packages aren't necessarily built daily that won't work :(
<_Groo_> yofel: isnt there any apachelogger solution (crappy crazy hacks that only he understands) to queue the builds?
<apachelogger> plenty
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh you are still there? ;)
 * apachelogger is waiting for breakfast
<apachelogger> time is progressing slowly
<yofel> _Groo_: if the recipes actually had a scripting interface sure, but not with what they currently provide
 * yofel agrees with that
<_Groo_> yofel: actually the solution is to add queue to the launchpad daily build process, not mess with the recipes
<_Groo_> yofel: imhpov
<yofel> _Groo_: see that yellow box on the recipe page? follow that link and file a bug
<_Groo_> yofel: lol :D launchpad guys hate my guts!
<_Groo_> yofel: ive been winning about http upload of dput files via web for ages
<yofel> *shrug*, I've had bugs that were fixed and some are still rotting in malone
<_Groo_> yofel: they have this fixation about "code" and "patches" and "send it to us for free"... weird ppl
<yofel> _Groo_: erm, you can send me patches for the undone neon packaging too :P
<_Groo_> yofel: oh no :D another weirdo :D
<_Groo_> yofel: i will eventually :D this is my first branch
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204398 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationDelegate.cpp ApplicationDelegate.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Ditch our KIconLoader stuff and use straight KIcon. The KIconLoader stuff led to
<CIA-24> some icons not being found, and some ones with transparent backgrounds having a
 * yofel looks as his neon recipes fail in the meanwhile *sigh*
<yofel> stupid bazaar
<_Groo_> yofel: no cookie for bazaar!
<apachelogger> disney land!
<yofel> bzr--
<apachelogger> CIA-24: I love you more than snow flakes
<yofel> wait, no kubotu :/
<JontheEchidna> Heh, "Nepomuk Backup" shows up in "app-install-data"-using apps, and removing it removes kdebase-runtime
<_Groo_> yofel: apachelogger rapped the poor bot
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: design fail right there
<yofel> _Groo_: see this incredible error message 7 lines from the bottom http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60213623/buildlog.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not sure what I can do about it either :(
<_Groo_> yofel: let me see
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: only solution: do not list no desktop files that are part of a packge without other matching desktop files
<_Groo_> yofel: ouch, out of memory? wtf... can this be done via console vars?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what do you mean by "without other matching desktop files"?
<JontheEchidna> heh, knetattach is also a kdebase-runtime remover
<_Groo_> yofel: aparently the builds worked /o/ \o\ \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: package a contains foo.desktop and bar.desktop - a must not be listed
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> _Groo_: nah, bzr uses >500MiB of RAM with our insanely large import branches and they had the problem that the recipes used so much swap that the whole build farm went unresponsive, so they fixed it by letting bzr fail if it uses too much memory
<_Groo_> yofel: shoot the sysadmin and hire me
<_Groo_> yofel: even better
<yofel> _Groo_: are you gonna delete the packages or should I?
<_Groo_> yofel: hire me to shoot the sysadmin
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: .desktop files are also used for service metadata, so a legit app that ships a service wouldn't be listed
<_Groo_> yofel: what packages?
<yofel> _Groo_: the ones sent to the wrong PPAs
<_Groo_> yofel: ahhhhhhhh i send to backports instead of my own PPA!!! OMG!!! OO OO OO
<_Groo_> im sorry!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I sure do hope that app-install-data does only likefiles in /usr/share/applications/*
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. it would
<_Groo_> my ppa also has backports and experimental, i mixed them up! 
<JontheEchidna> so if more than one app-install .desktop corresponds to a single package, throw it out?
<yofel> _Groo_: I'll delete them, if they're deleted before they're published then there's no harm done
<_Groo_> yofel: yes pls, remove them! 
<_Groo_> yofel: it wont happen again!
<_Groo_> i send to experimental and backports!
<yofel> _Groo_: np, happened to me too :P (with the scribus ppa...)
<yofel> blame launchpads confusing interface
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the problem with that is that akonaditray is the only application .desktop file in kdepim-runtime, so it would pass by that heuristic
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, cause i added my experimental ppa as the daily one, i thought he got that one by default.. i now see it doesnt
<yofel> _Groo_: also, be conservative with requesting builds, you can only have one auto-build and 5 manual builds per day
<yofel> that's usually enough, just telling so you know
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still better than no fix at all ;)
<apachelogger> as I said
<apachelogger> design fail
<apachelogger> good look with working around it :P
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i didnt knew that either, i am conservative, is that i sent to the wrong ppas ¬¬
<apachelogger> <-- is a design specialist now
<yofel> right
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> <-- loves java
<claydoh|werk> hmm if it is snowing hard, people should NOT be going out to eat :( 
<JontheEchidna> really, apt should have a field where an app is definied as either an app or a package
 * _Groo_ offers its services to put apachelogger and the launchpad sysadmins out of their misery.. cheap...
<claydoh|werk> oops wrong channel ..
<JontheEchidna> claydoh|werk: agreed, however ;-)
<JontheEchidna> that's when you start seeing cars off the road
 * claydoh|werk would like to go home
<_Groo_> i only seen snow once in my life, and im 35 :P
<claydoh|werk> but the people still come in
<claydoh|werk> they are HUNGRY too
<_Groo_> claydoh|werk: tell them to eat their pets.. they pet toes first
<_Groo_> claydoh|werk: like apachelogger
 * apachelogger saw snow plenty of times and he is 19
<_Groo_> apachelogger: strange, does it snow in aussy land ;)
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> _Groo_: packages removed
<apachelogger> white powdery gum snow
<_Groo_> yofel: can you remove them from backports and experimental, they completed the build
<apachelogger> ...
<_Groo_> yofel: tks yofel, gonna take the dog out and get some food, im gonna try the ktorrent one on my own, see if i learned the yofel way
 * yofel looks at this watery white swamp on the balkony and wonders if you can call this snow...
<_Groo_> yofel: ill tell you tomorrow or so what i destroyed.. err... built
<yofel> heh
 * _Groo_ looks at the white beach and wonders if it will snow in brazil in is lifetime
<_Groo_> yofel: k changes the recipe for daily builds in MY experimental ppa :)
<claydoh|werk> only about 8 inches/20 cm
<yofel> _Groo_: bug 676657 for that bzr mess btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676657 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "recipe builds can use too much memory" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676657
<_Groo_> yofel: you commited a fix already?
<_Groo_> oh btw, who did the kubuntu webpage announcement of the kde 4.6 beta 1? Riddell or apachelogger?
<yofel> _Groo_: no, the 'bzr: out of memory' message IS the fix
 * apachelogger falls over
<_Groo_> yofel: im confused now :D
<yofel_> _Groo_: no, the 'bzr: out of memory' message IS the fix
<_Groo_> so who did the announcement, Riddell?
<_Groo_> yofel_: how can that be a fix?
<yofel> _Groo_: well, the build farm doesn't crash anymore, so that is a fix in some sense, not for bzr though :(
<_Groo_> yofel: ahh know i get it, you added in the fix for the original bug
<yofel> _Groo_: that's not MY fix, so don't blame ME
<_Groo_> yofel: im not blaming you, i always blame apachelogger!
<_Groo_> btw to whoever did the announcemnt, tks for mentioning me in the "others" part of the announcement.. i feel just like this: http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/100000/00000/4000/000/104043/104043.strip.gif
<_Groo_> i exist now! AH!
<yofel> :)
<_Groo_> k, good night ppl, seeya all tomorrow :D
<_Groo_> i might be a minion but im a existing minion!
<_Groo_> i think ¬¬
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204404 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationBackend.cpp ApplicationBackend.h) Blacklist any apps that have "kdebase-runtime" or "kdepim-runtime" as a package
<ScottK-droid> Ugh. Qt webkit needs Qt mobility needs Qmf, which is in Universe.
<ScottK-droid> Riddell: ^^^ is going to block us on armel shortly (now that gcc is fixed).
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> yofel: are you there?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I am not lazy, just bored and have other things to do in order to waste my time
<skamster> hello all.. as i read on kde's page, here are some pykde-developers?
<skamster> if yes, does someone know a good example how i could retrive adresses with akonadi?
<skamster> would be very nice :
<skamster> :)
<valorie> skamster: this time is usually pretty quiet -- the Americans have gone to bed (except me) and the Europeans aren't awake yet
<skamster> oh, i'm a european (swiss) and we've got 10:14 am here.. but ok, i will try it later once again..
<skamster> what time is in america now?
<valorie> west coast, it's 1am
<valorie> skamster: the Euros might be at work/school
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> it's just generally quiet about now
<ulysses> except the students who are too late from schhol that they don't even go:)
<valorie> right, except the laggards
<valorie> lol
<skamster> ok.. i'm also at work till the next 5-6 hour's.. 
<valorie> :-)
<skamster> hehe, they're right.. stress isn't healty ;)
<emonkey> skamster, there are other swiss, german and austrian people in here :-)
<emonkey> and of course britain and I'm sure there are alot other europeans ...
<skamster> mh, but they seem to like to sleep.. ;)
<skamster> or they're by other reasons very shy.. :p
<Riddell> skamster: I'm afraid I've never used the akonadi APIs
<Riddell> but you should be able to follow the c++ APIs and convert to python
<skamster> mh, yes i tried it.. but there are methods without classes.. which i didn't found on the pykde-api.. but must search the example first.. 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hey! i was debugging a problem in Qt with thiago .... :P
<shadeslayer> and i did kdepim and kdepim-runtime yesterday
<skamster> that's the example which i tried yesterday to "translate"
<skamster> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Akonadi/Resources#Retrieving_Collections
<skamster> but the line collectionsRetrieved( list ); is very unclear for me
<skamster> where is this method?
<skamster> if someone could tell me that, i maybe able to continue
<Riddell> presumably it's in a parent of the VCardDirResource class
<Riddell> ScottK: qmf moved to main
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you  have a look at the grantlee FTBFS on armel.
<ScottK> Riddell: Who is the grantlee upstream?
<Riddell> ScottK: steveire is
<apachelogger> steveire: 
<apachelogger> ScottK: not before thursday
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
 * apachelogger would be glad if qt would ever finish building
<steveire> What's FTBFS?
<ScottK> Riddell: From the build log I guess it's the ~standard qreal != double issue.
<ScottK> steveire: Failed to build from source
<ScottK> I'll get you the log
<steveire> I've built grantlee in sb before for ARM, but the unit tests fail on exit because of QtGui.
<steveire> Ok, thanks
<ScottK> steveire: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/0.1.7-0ubuntu1/+build/2058300/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.grantlee_0.1.7-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> oh no no no no
<apachelogger> no!!!!
<apachelogger> ScottK: mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/buildd/qt4-x11-4.7.0/debian/tmp//usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit/': No space left on device
<ScottK> What?
<ScottK> Is that our device or your cross-compile?
<Riddell> N900 run out of disk space?
<apachelogger> ScottK: ours
 * ScottK looks
 * apachelogger goes for a cleanup
<apachelogger> /var/cache is full
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am already on it
 * apachelogger restarts build
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's several chroots laying around in /var/cache/pbuilder/build.
<ScottK> rm -rf the ones you don't need.
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> Riddell: that just made me think that I could add the n900 to my local icecc ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: The grantlee build failure is now the blocker on armel.
<Riddell> looks ugly
 * apachelogger expects some symbol stuff to fail with opengles build
<apachelogger> gettinga decent mobile qt is a bit of an effort right there...
<ScottK> Looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60261038/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.qwbfsmanager_1.1.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz could do with some porting too.
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a reason we build qt with exceptions?
<apachelogger> (or: not with -no-exceptions)
<ulysses> hm, l10n.kde.org still down
<eMyller> omg, plasma's Search n Launch interface is awesome.
<eMyller> almost perfect
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, I expect we follow Debian with that, I don't know the issues involved
<apachelogger> Riddell: binaries getting fat and ugly and Qt not doing exceptions anyway
<Riddell> worth asking fabo 
<apachelogger> fabo: ^
<Riddell> ScottK: qwbfsmanager looks easy enough, just a qReal in the right place
<ScottK> Riddell: Easy enough for anyone who does C++.  That would not be me.
<ScottK> Maybe maco will fix it.
<steveire> ScottK: I'm not seeing the actual error in the build output
<ScottK> steveire: The actual failure was caused by a timeout.  Is it doing something at that point in the build that might cause it to not produce any output for a long time?
<steveire> Yes. I'll point you to the fix
<steveire> 5a71ed118f6fae67a4a26ab867ab7575e5a3e34c
<ScottK> Thanks.
<steveire> I'm not sure it'll apply cleanly. The previous commit to that moved some directories around,
<steveire> Those are the first two commits after 0.1.7 though, so you might be able to just fast forward to it
<steveire> Well, there's also a version number update actually
<steveire> I'll try to make a new release by the end of the month anyway.
<ScottK> OK.  It's time to get my youngest up and off to school.  I'll have a look once she's on the way.
<steveire> Or if it's a problem, just package 0.1.6 until 0.1.8 is out. KJots/KAddressbook doesn't need  the very latest
<steveire> Ok. Later
<Riddell> yofel: ping
<ScottK> # list-missing files result:
<ScottK> -./usr/lib/grantlee/0.1/grantlee_i18ntags.so
<ScottK> -./usr/lib/grantlee/0.1/grantlee_mutabletags.so
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ is it intentional we don't ship those?
<Riddell> I don't think so
<ScottK> OK.  I'll add them.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> steveire: git revert 5a71ed118f6fae67a4a26ab867ab7575e5a3e34c and then some diff/patch work (including reverting the version change) seems to have gotten me there.  We'll see how it works out.  Thanks for the assist.
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1204475 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (config.cpp history.h) SVN_SILENT: Final newlines++
<ScottK> OK.  Uploaded.
 * ScottK crosses fingers...
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204480 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp Document the placement of this functionality
<skamster> does someone know a good example how i could retrive adresses with akonadi?
<ScottK> skamster: I think there's an #akonadi channel that would be a better place to ask.
<skamster> thanks :)
<skamster> is it on freenode or also on the kubuntu-irc?
<ScottK> skamster: kubuntu-irc is just an alias for freenode.
<ScottK> So "yes".
<skamster> ah, ok, i've got them as diffrent server's in quassel..
<skamster> but i found it on the "kubuntu"-one
<skamster> ;)
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204482 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Include cleanups
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204485 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp We must clear the old category pointers from the list after they are deleted, else the list grows by ~200 bytes in useless pointers each reload
<steveire> ScottK: Those libs you pointed out are in master, but not 0.1 branch
<steveire> Not final, not BC stable etc. Are you packaging master?
<ScottK> steveire: Not on purpose.
<ScottK> It looks like I may have applied the wrong patch.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204486 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp Don't under any circumstances show the ApplicationLauncher when there are no apps to show. (E.g. in the case of a commit failure where the package is still installed or somesuch)
<ScottK> Sigh
<ScottK> steveire: Thanks for the warning.
<steveire> Might be my fault. I'll check again
<steveire> Might be git wierdness either.
<ScottK> steveire: Also it looks like there's a armel porting issue in whatever I uploaded that merits fixing before release: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60271389/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.grantlee_0.1.7-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> But that's secondary at the moment.
<steveire> You should be able to git checkout v0.1.7 && git cherry-pick 5a7...
<ScottK> Yeah.
<steveire> make: *** obj-arm-linux-gnueabi: No such file or directory.  Stop. ?
<ScottK> /build/buildd/grantlee-0.1.7/templates/lib/abstractlocalizer.cpp:50:47: error: call of overloaded 'localizeNumber(double)' is ambiguous
<steveire> There are two localizeNumber calls. One takes an int, the other a qreal.
<steveire> Why would that fail on arm?
<steveire> Should it be simply double, not qreal?
<ScottK> steveire: I'm not sure which it should be but since qreal != double that is the problem.
<ScottK> steveire: BTW, I definitely had the wrong patch before.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204487 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp Add kdelibs5-plugins to the blacklist, as removing KMailService would in turn remove most of KDE.
<fabo> apachelogger: without exceptions you loose some features
<fabo> afair, xmlpatterns is disabled
<fabo> I guess a quick grep should help to find the dependent module
<ScottK> FYI, doko just uploaded kdebindings, so whoever is working on -bindings for beta 2 needs to grab that change and include it in their package. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.5.80-0ubuntu3
<steveire> Riddell: Are there kdepim-mobile packages that can be installed by desktop users?
<steveire> Or are the packages you mentioned before only for kubuntu-mobile?
<ScottK> steveire: It's all one archive so they can be installaed on desktops.
<steveire> Ok.
<steveire> Turns out the user needs to self-compile anyway.
<Riddell> steveire: yes we have packages of 4.6 beta 1 in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<Riddell> beta 2 coming tomorrow with any luck
<yofel> o/
<yofel> Riddell: are you going to do edu?
<Riddell> yofel: it just finished compiling here
<yofel> then you do it, I only got the sources so far, I'll rather finish networks
<yofel> *network
<Riddell> go for it
<Riddell> evening kronos 
<kronos> Riddell: evening.. 
<kronos> Riddell: was trying kdepim for maverick ystrday.. build failed .. http://pastebin.ca/2012919 
<yofel> Riddell: kdelibs 85a https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdelibs/4.5.85a/+merge/42904
<ScottK> steveire: Once I got the right patch grantlee built fine on armel.  Thanks again.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204492 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Add a bit of spacing to the menu path
<Riddell> kronos: hmm, no useful error message there :(
<kronos> Riddell: the entire log http://paste.ubuntu.com/540658/ ...
<yofel> Riddell: does kdegraphics have a kexiv2 package for 4.5.85?
<yofel> hm, trying to get firefox to search on a 12000 lines pastebin is a bad idea...
<yofel> ok, there's libkexiv2
 * ulysses upgraded from Lucid to Maverick and then to Natty
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204493 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp We already weren't using QChar and ' ' is a valid Utf8 character, so we might as well just put the spaces in the fromUtf8 function and not concatenate at all
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204494 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp SVN_SILENT: kDebug()--
<Riddell> yofel: yes libkexiv2-9 
<yofel> kdeartwork wants kexiv2 for err... support rotating images with exiv data IIRC
<yofel> and some files went missing in the slim-glow theme..
<Riddell> yofel: yes, add libkexiv2-dev build-depend
<yofel> I did, just took me a bit to find it
<yofel> Riddell: network https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdenetwork/4.5.85a/+merge/42962
<steveire> ScottK: Great.
<Riddell> yofel: you may need to update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph for those new build-depends
<yofel> Riddell: was going to do that after I'm finished, something I should add from your side?
<Riddell> not from me, just the changes to kdenetwork and kdeartwork
<yofel> k, I'll have artwork done in a minute
<Riddell> groovy, we're almost done
<Riddell> time to get started on maverick I guess
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.85/+merge/42970
 * yofel goes updating the graph
<yofel> the new graph reminds me of apacheloggers UML graph from yesterday...
<Riddell> does it make you want to cry?
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> it makes me feel fuzzy when I look at it...
<apachelogger> mhhh
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<apachelogger> <-- uml graph lover
<apachelogger> fabo: I see
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> about mobile qt and opengles
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> for some reason I get a fatal error when trying to start the opengl graphisengine
<_Groo_> yofel: hey :) i sucessfully completed the libktorrent/ktorrent recipe, its working daily now :) im gonna do the same for amarok now
<apachelogger> something about dri2 authorization failure or some stuff
<_Groo_> yofel: ill get it from neon, just a quick question
<yofel> sure
<_Groo_> yofel: its saying in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/amarok/master that the last import is from day 5
<_Groo_> yofel: is it normal to fail? i just asked to retry to see what happens
<yofel> _Groo_: it disables itself when it fails 5 times in succession, there is some connection error in the log
<yofel> let's see how the retry goes
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i noticed, but it doesnt try next day?
<_Groo_> yofel: someone needs to manually try it again?
<yofel> _Groo_: no, if it fails 5 times it gives up, permanently unless you retry it manually
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<_Groo_> now a package question for all
<_Groo_> my amarok uses coverbling too
<_Groo_> so usually i just copy the playground/src/etc.../coverbling to src/etc...
<_Groo_> i do it manually and just patch the cmakelist via quilt
<_Groo_> how do i say to the buyild package to do the copying for me each time?
<_Groo_> basically a cp fromhere to there
<yofel> graph updated
<_Groo_> anyone?
<_Groo_> do i put in the rules file? anyone has a example? somepackage that does similar thing
<yofel> you could add it to another branch and let the recipe merge that into the package, haven't tried that myself yet though
<_Groo_> yofel: no no, coverbling is inside the master trunk, in the dir playground, i just need the rules to copy it to the default src/ and leave the patching to quilt (already one), i just want the debuild to copy the files for me
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah import is broken :(
<yofel> _Groo_: yeah, but it's not part of the amarok source on launchpad right? the buildds don't have internet access
<yofel> let me look at the error again
<_Groo_> yofel: yes its part of the amarok code
<_Groo_> yofel: its in the playground tree which is part of main trunk code
<yofel> _Groo_: oh it is? then just put the copy command into rules?
<_Groo_> yofel: playground/src/context/applets/coverbling/
<_Groo_> and i just copy it to src/context/applets/coverbling/ and add the dir rule to cmakelist via quilt
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah but how do i do that now? in rules i mean, the syntax changed so much with latest cdbs and such
<_Groo_> yofel: its a normal bash command?
<_Groo_> yofel: im lost again in that part
<yofel> I have absolutely no knowledge about CDBS, so I can't help there
<ScottK> Riddell: We finally have all the build-depends for kde4libs on armel and it's started ....
<Riddell> ScottK: awesome
<_Groo_> ScottK: nice
<_Groo_> yofel: k, gonna google around
<bulldog98> +ScottK
<_Groo_> but if some gurus could give a hint it would help A LOT <-----------------
<yofel> hey bulldog98, can you update kdepimlibs in ninjas? new beta2 tarball
<ScottK> Riddell: We still need to get the situation sorted with the various symbol files.  I think we need to be doing something with the symbols helper and generating an updated template, but I didn't get it figured out yet.
<bulldog98> yofel: currently small bandwidth you could upload it and just change the uploader in the changelog
<_Groo_> guys how do i copy one dir to other place inside a src tree with the rules files? with dh syntax i dont have a clue
<yofel> _Groo_: amarok nees a new import it seems, they changed the git url. I'll take care of that
<_Groo_> yofel: k, tks, will the lp link still be the same?
<_Groo_> yofel: or i need to change the recipe?
<yofel> not sure, I'll try to delete this one first
<_Groo_> yofel: k, let me know
<yofel> _Groo_: heh, can you edit your recipe first not to use it? I can't delete it thanks to that :P
<_Groo_> yofel: lol, k, im on it
<_Groo_> deleted
<yofel> _Groo_: re-added
<_Groo_> brb
<yofel> Riddell: did you merge bindings? still shows as pending on launchpad
<Riddell> mm, I thought I did
<Riddell> silly bzr repository version breakage
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> seems my gles problems came from mesa not really supporting that stuff
 * apachelogger looks for binary magic to use
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.4-beta-1
<Riddell> markey: "The ability to show and hide the menu bar" is that intended for netbooks?
<markey> Riddell: no, not necessarily. some users had been asking for this feature
<markey> but we were against it, for usability reasons
<markey> now we made it so that it comes with a huge warning dialog
<markey> so that users won't accidentally switch the menu off, we  had that issue before...
<markey> Riddell: I think we will also get rid of the status bar at some point. all the information int here is redundant
<markey> you can read the "Now playing" status like in 4 places, all over Amarok
<Riddell> that makes sense
<dantti_work> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> dantti_work: pongo
<dantti_work> apachelogger: so Tim said it's ok for we to go C, we have two files to translate if you are felling good to it :D https://fedorahosted.org/pipermail/system-config-printer-devel/2010-November/000075.html
 * apachelogger thinks that the n900 will soon set on fire
<apachelogger> dantti_work: mhhh, c :)
 * apachelogger hasnt done C in ages
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I know you love it ;)
<apachelogger> <-- java lover
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I think if we translate the first one ppds.py we can release print-manager :D
<apachelogger> oh
<dantti_work> apachelogger: jave really? I thought it was python...
<apachelogger> but I really think we should redo print-manager in java!
 * apachelogger broke his mobile image ^^
<yofel> please don't!
<dantti_work> please! don't!
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/kdeinit4: error while loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> why not?
<apachelogger> do you have something against java?
<yofel> apart from the fact that it needs an insane amount of memory just to exist, no
<dantti_work> hmmm no qt? or at least not a good one?
<dantti_work> hmm closed vm?
<dantti_work> garbage maker?
<dantti_work> or is it colector?
<yofel> collector
<dantti_work> right, so we collect java and put it on the garbage :P
<yofel> now I know, rewrite it in ADA :D, doesn't have a good qt lib though :/
 * dantti_work stays with C/Cpp
<apachelogger> dantti_work: qt is crap compared to swinging, openjdk is not closed, garbage collector makes all sorts of sense
<dantti_work> swinging sucks alot
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it rox
<dantti_work> ok, write kde in java then.. :P
<apachelogger> bit by bit
<dantti_work> and buy a super computer to run it
<apachelogger> starting with printer-manager
<apachelogger> java is not slower than c++
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> there are studies on that topic
<dantti_work> well I guess that's off topic and meaningless :P languages wars don't write code ...
<dantti_work> so in case you still want that... we need C ;)
<yofel> dantti_work: why not ++?
 * apachelogger wonders why dolphin always goes to shit in betas
<dantti_work> yofel: because libcups is C, and python cups needs to glue with that, so it will be a shared C lib to be used by Qt/C++ and py/gtk
<yofel> dolphin is freakin' slow here, but forks otherwise
<yofel> dantti_work: ah, k
<dantti_work> apachelogger: it was shit till 4.5.2 too :P
<apachelogger> not here
<yofel> s/forks/works
 * yofel has read too much about calligra...
<dantti_work> apachelogger: it was freezing all the time
<apachelogger> dantti_work: dont place your pr0n all over the place then :P
<yofel> ^^
<dantti_work> ?
<apachelogger> video previews are a drag
<apachelogger> and not using phonon
<dantti_work> no, that wasn't the problem
<apachelogger> also I wonder how long it can take to tar xf a flipping binary tar on the n900...
<dantti_work> it happended when I open any kind of files, and even navigating on dir without any videos
<apachelogger> kubuntu_02_inti_functions.patch
<apachelogger> typo alarm
 * apachelogger larts apachelogger
<apachelogger> pvr-bin-5.3.0.0016.tar.bz2: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Mon Aug  2 02:12:01 2010
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<yofel> so much for java being good *-.- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60281933/buildlog.txt.gz
<yofel> ok, maybe just openjdk sucks
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> do I go out partying tonight?
<apachelogger> or do I continue this futile work on getting opengles on the n900
<Riddell> could you do both at the same time?
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger needs intarwebs and a build machine to go along with the opengles stuff
<apachelogger> but it would seem I just need to find a driver/implementation that works on omap3, which apparently is this powervr
 * yofel tries to update to 4.5.85 on natty
<yofel> Riddell: do you want to update kdepimlibs or should I try to, it was originally bulldog98s package so i'm not sure what to do with the changelog
<Riddell> yofel: I think I did
<yofel> oh right, missed it, sry
<Riddell> yes I did
<apachelogger> [  7162.815] (II) LoadModule: "pvr"
<apachelogger> [  7162.817] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/pvr_drv.so
<apachelogger> [  7162.817] dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/pvr_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
 * apachelogger sighs
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<yofel> wb _Groo_
<_Groo_> yofel: tks yofy
<_Groo_> yofel: since im behind a proxy at wotk i tried to push the bzr commit bia http, to my branch
<_Groo_> yofel: but i had this error
<_Groo_> bzr: ERROR: At https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/amarok-ubuntu you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<yofel> never seen that before o.O (ask in #launchpad maybe)
<_Groo_> yofel: i used bzr push https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/amarok-ubuntu
<_Groo_> yofel: did i miss aything?
<yofel> no idea, never seen thta
<yofel> *that
<_Groo_> yofel: k let me bug them
<_Groo_> yofel: nvm found the problem :LD
<_Groo_> yofel: i had done git add * instead bzr add * lol... he was right
<_Groo_> yofel: my bzr was empty really :D
<yofel> ooops ^^
<_Groo_> yofel: stupid brain + fingers
<_Groo_> yofel: but still gives me me the same error when pushing.. maybe its not supported or im missing something... he didnt ask for authentication to upload either
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i dont think its supported, the error might be a generic one.. ill try to upload at home, should work fine..
<_Groo_> yofel: i also learned how to do the cp thing.. its almost equal the old way
<yofel> :)
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> out of battery
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you have some time for n900 stuff?
 * _Groo_ invokes the powers of apachelogger certifications!
<apachelogger> rbelem: there is a pvr gles implemention in multiverse
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you know if i can upload to a branch in lp via http? like bzr push https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+junk/amarok-ubuntu
<apachelogger> technically we shoud be able to run plasma-mobile with --opengl if qt is compiled with es2 support
<neversfelde> there is no Amarok 2.4 Beta in the beta ppa, but kubunut.org says so
<apachelogger> rbelem: in parctise that sort of failed here, though that might be because my image is a mess from days of copying files around and around and around
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no as i dont know , or no in - no you cant, go away?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you have access to our arm builders?
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope :-(
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger transfers binaries
<apachelogger> rbelem: meanwhile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/Graphics
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe we should try mgraesslin kwin opengles branch too
<apachelogger> yes, but, that has no impact on plasma-mobile AFAICT
<rbelem> apachelogger, are those binaries are enough to gles work?
<apachelogger> I think so
<apachelogger> not for qt though
<rbelem> apachelogger, those packages pushes any xorg omap3 pkg?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> rbelem: there is xserver-xorg-video-omap3 though
<apachelogger> (neon enabled build that is)
<apachelogger> not sure if that helps with the affairs though
<apachelogger> -omapfb seems to be neon-less build or so
<apachelogger> !info xserver-xorg-video-omapfb
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-omapfb does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> !info xserver-xorg-video-omap3
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-omap3 does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> silly bot
<rbelem> apachelogger, probably because they are only on ports.ubuntu.com :-)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> still
<apachelogger> ...
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you try the demo of the wiki page?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> my battery ran out
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, in the config git repository i saw something related to the sgx
<rbelem> let me check
<apachelogger> rbelem: the repos are a bit of a silly thing
<apachelogger> they are not even in sync with 1.1
<apachelogger> kronos: fancy updating akunambol package for the akunambol ppa?
<kronos> apachelogger: yeah.. will try ..
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~akunambol/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger> http://akunambol.ruphy.org
 * rbelem is still waiting for his micsosd class 10 :-(
<DarkwingDuck> hey rbelem, did you get that guide on the wiki?
<apachelogger> computer says no
<apachelogger> *cough*
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot115.png I luv Phonon
<kronos> apachelogger: is there a liblikeback ?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I did not release it ^^
<apachelogger> kronos: want to try yourself on making a git snapshot? :D
<kronos> apachelogger: guide me ..
<apachelogger> kronos: http://gitorious.org/kmess/apacheloggers-likeback
<apachelogger> you basically just git clone it, remove the .git directory and create a new packaging for version 0.1~git20101207
<kronos> apachelogger: what should i name the package - liblikeback or anything else ?
<apachelogger> kronos: the source liblikeback, the binary packge however liblikeback0
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> can you help kronos with that package?
 * apachelogger is going to a party
 * apachelogger just noticed that he is rich and must get rid of some money
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> must be all those GSoC monies
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> others
<apachelogger> gsoc is long gone ^^
<yofel> consolidation money from having to look at u1 code :P
<apachelogger> something like that 
<yofel> 4.5.85 updated and works fine on natty here, and I have suspend and hibernate buttons back (not tested yet) \o/
<yofel> brightness control is still broken though
<yofel> dolphin and gwenview start fast and without hal errors again :)
<JontheEchidna> :D http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1552/dexter0.jpg
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204552 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (8 files in 3 dirs) In preparation for addons support, make the Transaction struct a class
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> E: Build-Depends dependency for kdesdk cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package libkonq5-dev can satisfy version requirements
<Riddell> yofel: could you add kdesdk needs kdebase to the digram ^^
<yofel> ooops, will do
<yofel> updated
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-08
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, I'm finishing now the ksambashare property ui
<rbelem> Riddell, i made what you asked
<rbelem> Riddell, what do you think is the best way to represent the user permission?
<rbelem> Riddell, the permissions are 
<rbelem> full control
<rbelem> read only
<rbelem> and deny
<rbelem> Riddell, i created a QTableWidget for it
<Riddell> three options for each user?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> and it can be just one of them
<Riddell> why not just a QListWidget with checkable columns?
<rbelem> Riddell, how to represent the options?
<rbelem> combobox?
<Riddell> if it's just an on/off option you can use checkboxes in the QListWidgetItem
<Riddell> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qlistwidgetitem.html has checkable items
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> thx Riddell :-)
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> I am the drunk
 * apachelogger blames markey
 * apachelogger has problems hitting any key
<ScottK> apachelogger: Congratulations.
<ScottK> BTW, kde4libs built on armel, so I just fired off approximately a bazillion retries.
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger is drunk?
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * nigelb looks for the 'any' key :P
<valorie> I've looked for that for years
<valorie> and never found it!
<nigelb> haha
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
<valorie> hey DarkwingDuck
<valorie> what's up?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: You still up for documentation?
<valorie> of course!
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: awesome. I have a smallish project :)
<valorie> however, right now I'm hip-deep in Google Code-in and finishing the Amarok handbook
<valorie> I'll look at what you have, however
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<valorie> are we participating, as a project, in GCI?
<valorie> it's been AWESOME
<DarkwingDuck> GCI? I'm not.
<valorie> so far
<valorie> that's too bad
<DarkwingDuck> No time.
<valorie> it's like instant minions
<valorie> and they swarm ya, looking for tasks!
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<valorie> oops, old dog
<valorie> sec
<valorie> poor old guy -- gotta put water in one end, and empty it out the other every couple of hourse
<valorie> hours
<valorie> so what's the smallish project?
<ulysses> e
<piquadrat> Hi! Is it possible that KDE 4.6 Beta 1 breaks ssh-add? I get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." since I installed Beta 1
<valorie> piquadrat: if you get no answer here, you might in #kde
<piquadrat> valorie: thanks, I'll try it there
<Mamarok> apachelogger: are there already packages around of the new vlc backend version?
<Mamarok> piquadrat: yes, that is a known problem
<Mamarok> piquadrat: type ssh-agent and the paste the output of this command in the konsole
<Mamarok> after that ssh-add should work
<piquadrat> Mamarok: OK, thanks for the info!
<Mamarok> piquadrat: you are welcome, thanks go to Quintasan_ who gave me the hint :)
<Mamarok> piquadrat: hey, a Swiss Kubuntu user, nice :)
<piquadrat> Mamarok: hehe
<Riddell> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qlistwidgetitem.html has checkable items
<Riddell> ?
<markey> Riddell: is there a Qt Creator 2.1 package for Maverick somewhere?
<markey> my Creator is failing to parse Calligra
<markey> (I have 2.0.1)
<Mamarok> markey: get the one from Qt, it has an easy installer
<markey> I know, but I'd prefer a real package
<Riddell> markey: yes but only alongside lots of other beta software like 4.6 beta https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<markey> ah
<markey> Riddell: do you think 4.6 beta is stable enough for daily use?
<markey> it's my work machine
<markey> can't have it crashing all the time
<Riddell> works ok for me (but that's no guarantee)
<markey> well, that's good enough then
<markey> as long as the whole desktop won't crash all the time, I'm fine
<markey> Mamarok: are you running 4.6?
<Sput> only a few times an hour
<Sput> quite acceptable
<Sput> :)
<markey> Sput: hehe. honestly?
<Sput> no
<markey> phew
<Sput> I honestly can't remember the last time my desktop crashed (running trunk)
<Sput> konqueror sometimes crashes though
<markey> Sput: me neither, but Plasma likes to crash a lot
<markey> and then auto-restarts
<Sput> haven't seen plasma crash in ages
<Sput> could as well be random plasmoids of course
<markey> well, often you don't even notice it
<markey> it reloads instantly
<markey> they did that quite smartly
<Sput> I don't use any non-standard plasmoids, and my plasma-desktop is rockstable
<markey> yeah, granted, it got a lot more stable
<markey> 4.4 crashed more
<Mamarok> markey: yes
<ulysses> markey: plasma-desktop crashes all the time for me, I use now plasma-netbook:'(
<Mamarok> well, I had to remove the plasma config files in ~/.kde/share/config/, else plasma was eating over 50% of cpu
<Mamarok> ulysses: tried that?
<ulysses> Mamarok: not yet
<Mamarok> so far I had that problem at every major KDE version upgrade
<markey> Mamarok: yeah
<Mamarok> no idea what the plasma people are doing
<markey> it's very hard to handle the config foo correctly
<markey> but yeah
<markey> not nice
<Mamarok> and I bet they don't test it as an upgrade, since they all run trunk
<markey> Riddell: any plans for putting the process-grouping thing in Natty? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<markey> it works miracles here
<markey> everything got faster :)
<Mamarok> much faster, and we use SSDs here
<ulysses> Mamarok: thanks, removing that directory helped
<Mamarok> ulysses: you are welcome :)
<Riddell> markey: I've no idea, it's an issue for linux people
<markey> Riddell: no, actually it's exactly a distro issue
<markey> because the userspace thing is better than the kernel patch
<Mamarok> markey: btw, there is no QtCreator 2.1, at least not officially
<Mamarok> it's RC for now
<markey> Mamarok: good enough
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE SC 4.6 Beta 2
 * Trouble digs out his ninjas ppa login from a backup...
<Riddell> Trouble: you're testing maverick or natty?
<Trouble> Maverick
<Riddell> great
<Trouble> Right, downloading
<Trouble> Now installing..
<Trouble> But I gotta run for a work Christmas lunch... so I'll report via the wiki when I'm back :D
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I do not think so, feel free to harass a package ^^
 * apachelogger must have aged another 10 years last night
<apachelogger> looking very old today
<maco> ScottK: by the way, i'm going to stop being a DCist soon
<ScottK> maco: Right.  Once you've graduated no doubt.
 * Mamarok harasses apachelogger to provide a new package
 * apachelogger is upstream developer :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: come on, you made an amarok package as well, which is a far bigger projct
<Mamarok> project*
<Mamarok> and who else than you could make the best package?
<apachelogger> not in a long time
 * apachelogger only packaged one package the last month or so
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> <-- terrible packager
<markey> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<markey> is that really correct?
<markey> synaptic does not let me add it
<markey> apachelogger: got source line for KDE 4.6 Beta repo?
<markey> wanna try it here, I need Creator 2.1
<Riddell> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<markey> thanks Riddell
<markey> Riddell: it still does not show me any KDE upgrades
<markey> "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta maverick main"
<markey> is that correct?
<Riddell> markey: just ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<markey> ah ok
<markey> thx again
<yofel> o/
<yofel> Riddell: where did you put amarok 2.4 for maverick again? I don't see the packages in the beta ppa
<Riddell> mm, should be there
<Riddell> "[PPA kubuntu-ppa-beta] amarok_2.3.90-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_source.changes rejected" fooey
<Riddell> ok reuploaded
<Riddell> well spotted yofel 
<yofel> saw some people on identi.ca that were confused since they didn't find it
<Riddell> oh great, bug reports via identica
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> could anyone explain to me why is kde admin in kubuntu ppa updates with the 4.5.85 version?
<_Groo_> hi Riddell , yofel
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you copy there by mistake?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or is correct?
<Riddell> ug
<_Groo_> Riddell: lol :D i figured :D
<_Groo_> i was doing the daily updates and when it showed up, i thought, wtf...
<Riddell> I'll delete it
<_Groo_> Riddell: the thing is.. for those who updated it.. it wont revert, right?
<Riddell> no :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: will you have to bump the version something like 5:4.4.5 to force the upgrade (downgrade actually)
<yofel> just upload as 4.5.85~really4.5.4 :P
<_Groo_> yofel: ahhh thats whats that about
<Riddell> as yofel says
<_Groo_> yofel: i always wondered ;)
<_Groo_> yofel: but we could bump the version also, right? teoretically
<yofel> _Groo_: theoretically yes, but you'll have to keep that for all future versions of the package too, no fun
<Riddell> that would stop future upgrades
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i know, it was just a doubt of mine, 
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok wheres my cookie?
<_Groo_> im like 3 cookie behind already!
<Riddell> you'll get a credit in the announce on kubuntu.org this time I promise :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: lol, NO! i want my cookie!
<_Groo_> Riddell: send me cookies!
 * _Groo_ demands cookies!
<_Groo_> the bot used to give cookies :D
 * yofel sends _Groo_ his empty cookie box
<_Groo_> anyway, if i can help this weekend with beta 2 i will
<yofel> the only one that has full ones is kubotu
<_Groo_> yofel: grrrr
<_Groo_> yofel: apachelogger rapped the poor bot!
<Riddell> _Groo_: beta 2 is done, we just need testers now
<_Groo_> Riddell: ahh i was late this time :P 
<_Groo_> Riddell: damn proxy at work :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: i didnt open ninjas ppa yet, does kdebindings even compile? even without some modules?
<Riddell> yes yofel got kdebindings to compile
<_Groo_> Riddell: huuu really? :D its complete then?
<_Groo_> kde 4.6 i mean
<_Groo_> does the printer applet work?
<yofel> we're waiting for akashay with kdetoys, but that's all
<Riddell> printer applet?  of course it works, I coded it therefor it works!
<_Groo_> did you guys changed the deps so it tries to rip off hal and install udisk/etc?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> Riddell: :P its not her faults, its pykde faults XD
<Riddell> hal is no longer a recommend
<yofel> well, it won't try to remove hal by itself
<_Groo_> yofel: thats the trick, for natty is fine but for maverick if we are upgrading the system it should try to do that at least
<yofel> well, I can run system-config-printer fine here in beta2 which was pyKDE iirc
<_Groo_> can hal and udisk live side by side?
<yofel> sure
<_Groo_> yofel: hmm ok, im gonna upgrade in a few hours then, and tell my horror stories here
<_Groo_> should i use ninja or backports?
<yofel> ninjas, beta still has 80
<_Groo_> yofel: k, ill add it again and try an upgrade dugin lunch time, around 2 hours from now
<_Groo_> yofel: it should be quick, i have a 100MB connection here
<yofel> :D
<_Groo_> i work for a cell phone company :D
<_Groo_> actually its fiber optics but my local ethernet is 10/100 so i can only go as up as ;)
 * Riddell uploads 4.6 beta 2 to natty
<yofel> \o/
<ulysses> \o/
<Riddell> if we could get someone to test it on maverick then I could copy it across
<ScottK> Riddell: More koffice trouble on arm: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60316062/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.koffice_1:2.2.91-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> tsk, qReal again
<Riddell> you'd think since there's a commercial product from KOffice on ARM they'd be more careful
<Riddell> will look later
<markey> Riddell: upgrade worked fine :)
<markey> very smooth
<Riddell> phew
<markey> that said, KDE 4.6 looks exactly like 4.5
<markey> almost
<markey> can't see great differences
<ScottK> I gave MoDaX a ping on #debian-qt-kde to see if we can get some help on the symbols stuff.
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna test it on maverick, let me download the packages :D
<_Groo_> could you guys do a little test for me?
<_Groo_> i need someone with nvidia + chromium
<_Groo_> and kde of course
<_Groo_> its painless and real quick
<jussi> _Groo_: if no one has got it by the time I get home in a few hours...
<_Groo_> preferably with 2.56 or 260 driver
<_Groo_> you just need to fire up chromium with the gpu  flags active (in about:flags) and see your xorgs memory go up exponentially :P
<_Groo_> aparently kwin is messing up vdpau and gpu acceleration with chromium and/or movies
<_Groo_> messing in the sense of memory leaks
<_Groo_> but the strange thing is that it affects xorg, not kwin itself
<_Groo_> could anyone confirm this?
<_Groo_> is fancytasks and quickacess updated for 4.6?
<_Groo_> are*
<_Groo_> i use both and aptitude wants to remove them
<Riddell> _Groo_: they probably need a rebuild
<_Groo_> k, im gonna take notes of whats is getting ripped, can i rebuild them and add them to the ppa later?
<ulysses> _Groo_: I think smooth-tasks needs a rebuild too, it crashes 4.6 beta1
<_Groo_> ulysses: dont use that one
<Riddell> _Groo_: sure
<Riddell> _Groo_: are you testing maverick?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep, my main machine
<_Groo_> Riddell: if it breaks and i cant work, ill personally blame you :D
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: I've already installed on Maverick and it's working gooooood :)
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: i know ;) i like to joke around :D
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: do you have nvidia?
<JustinTrouble> Unfortunately I do :-/
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: prop driver?
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: 256/260?
<JustinTrouble> Yeaha!
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: do you have chromium?
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: open chromium, about:flags, enable gpu acceleration (2 options), before that, open yakuake and top, and see how much memory xorg is using
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: I don't have Chronium. I have an nVidia Quadro FX 570
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: hmmm it happens with vdpau too, but it yakes longer :P
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: with chromium its instant
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there a reason you updated meta-kde in Natty to 4.5.85, but kde4libs isn't uploaded (this will now break any further armel retries on kde sc modules)
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: nvm then :)
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: I have massive graphical slow down after a days usage, but haven't a chance to look in to it yet
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: its xorg.. theres a memory leak with kwin + nvidia + gpu.. it doesnt show up with compiz, or it not that aparent
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: If I reset the PixmapCache is makes it better temporarily
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: he starts eating memory like theres no tomorrow
<_Groo_> JustinTrouble: how do i do that?
<_Groo_> to test here
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: Run "nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=0 && nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=1" from the command line
<_Groo_> huuu nice, let me see
<JustinTrouble> Good luck :D
<_Groo_> it appears to make it a little better... im gonna bug the nvidia guys
<_Groo_> brb
<_Groo_> but its definitely something between kwin + nvidia
<Riddell> ScottK: the whole of 4.5.85 is being uploaded, just limited by my bandwidth
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: As soon as kde4libs hits we ought to have it rescored on armel so we minimize the breakage there.
<droidslayer> Riddell: did aakshay show up yet? ... he caught me at college and asked everything about pbuilders for 3 hours :P
<JustinTrouble> _Groo_: Agreed!
<Riddell> droidslayer: no
<JustinTrouble> Blimey, didn't realise it was actually 4.6 beta 2 release day today!
<JustinTrouble> That came around quick :)
<Riddell> JustinTrouble: so maverick 4.6 beta 2 from ninjas working for you?
<JustinTrouble> Aye Riddell, it is thank you
<JustinTrouble> Been using it solidly for the last hour
<Riddell> great, thanks
<Riddell> _Groo_: did you test maverick?
<_Groo_> Riddell: updating
<Riddell> ooh http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/08/canonical-donates-server-kde
<_Groo_> Riddell: should be over in 45 min
<apachelogger> Riddell: for an @kde.org mail addy one files a ticket with the sysadmins?
<_Groo_> ok this one is new :D
<_Groo_> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 19523 9762 
<_Groo_> errors are bizarre now! in apt!
<agateau> Riddell: I like how you sound surprised by dot articles you write yourself :)
<_Groo_> my notebook is a i7 with 4 cores (8 virtual) 1TB 2 hds, im better then that server XD
<_Groo_> AH!
<yofel> meh, you've got better hardware than me :/
<apachelogger> agateau: lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> imagine a workstation of _Groo_'s
<apachelogger> that might easily have more useless resources than mine ^^
<apachelogger> KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...
<apachelogger> fancy
<JustinTrouble> How rare
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> python eats my phone
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> this is awesome
<ScottK> Riddell: It's starting to look to me like your kde4libs upload didn't make it ...
<apachelogger> Exit message has been set to: "PVRShell: Unable to initialise EGL
<apachelogger> ".
<apachelogger> PVRShell: EGL Error (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)
<apachelogger> argh!!!!!!!!
<yofel> nice, k3b segfaults on natty
 * yofel loves that drkonqi now scrolls to the relevant thread when retracing :D
<ScottK> Ah.  There it is.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its not a workstation is a kick ass notebook :D with a nvidia g230m with 1GB dedicated ram also :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and a 17'' lcd display
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the little beast is BIG
<_Groo_> apachelogger: actually LED display not lcd
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger triggered a nerdgasm
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> .
<apachelogger> mine is a 600mhz cortex A8
<apachelogger> with pvr sgx
<apachelogger> 256mb ram
<Riddell> yofel: amd64?
<apachelogger> 3.5 inch display
<yofel> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> yofel: mm, it does seem to on amd64, havn't looked into why
<yofel> tried to rebuild against 4.5.85, didn't help, installing hal doesn't either
<Riddell> it might trigger a crash in the new solid stuff
<yofel> it does indeed seem so from the trace, sec
<yofel> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541056/
<Riddell> Solid::Block::device (this=0x0) at ../../../solid/solid/block.cpp:52
<Riddell> yes, something bad in the new solid
<Riddell> yofel: do report that upstream on solid
<yofel> seems fixed upstream
<Riddell> yofel: why do you think that?
<yofel> kde bug 249371
<ubottu> KDE bug 249371 in general "K3b crashed when trying to open from kmenu/application launcher menu" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249371
<Riddell> _Groo_: did you get maverick tested?
<_Groo_> Riddell: updating as we speak
<_Groo_> Riddell: the only problem so far was with my own hupnp, so its updating cleanly
<_Groo_> Riddell: still upgrading the system... huuugge
 * yofel had >400 updates with natty, not only KDE though
<apachelogger> ScottK: when do we get a n900 compatible kernel?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> Just got the base omap3 kernel in.
<apachelogger> I see
 * apachelogger tries to hook dkms up with the meego kernel
<apachelogger> I am this close to getting opengles going!!!
<apachelogger> only a stupid segfault (supposedly because of kernel module stuff) is standing in my way
<apachelogger> /var/lib/dkms/powervr-omap3/3.01.00.07/build/services4/3rdparty/bufferclass_ti/bc_cat.c:491: error: implicit declaration of function 'omap_rev_lt_3_0'
<apachelogger> meh
<Riddell> hmm, no Groo
<Riddell> worrying
<yofel> Riddell: did you upload kdeadmin 4.5.4 again?
<Riddell> yofel: not yet
<Riddell> if you are able to do it please do
<Riddell> needs 4.5.85really4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 version number.  lovely
<yofel> then I'll do it, the package is still in the pool
<yofel> geh, I'll have to rename the orig.tar too -.-
<yofel> done
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1204696 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Add some new functions: recommendsList(), suggestsList(), enhancesList() and enhancedByList() to return QStringLists of the names of packages that have various relational statuses with the Package
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/0pW6K.png
<JontheEchidna> MSC can't install addons yet, but it can display them now
<yofel> cool ^^
<ulysses> like
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, it worked
<_Groo_> Riddell: but i had to remove hal, it was breaking powerdevil... also powerdevil doesnt control my brightenss anymroe :( do i need to install anytjing else, besides upower and udisks?
<yofel> brightness is broken here too
<yofel> and hal BROKE powerdevil o.O?
<ScottK> More like lack of it.
<ScottK> Please file bugs with upstream.
<_Groo_> yofel: not broken, powerdevil would show two bateries, and some weird behaviour, hal was fighting upower
<ScottK> _Groo_: Did you remove hal then?
<_Groo_> ScottK: yep
<_Groo_> which removed some qt libs
<ScottK> It did?
<ScottK> Which?
<_Groo_> and kde-standard
<_Groo_> ScottK: let me check
<ScottK> kde-standard is a Debianism, so I'm not suprised.
<_Groo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541106
<_Groo_> also, fancytasks is completely broken in kde 4.6, needs to be sent bug upstream to the author... after recompiled it doesnt work anymore, all broken
<_Groo_> i also disabled filewatch, it will kill my I/O everytime i log, i know its a known "feature" but until some kernel based inotify system that works is developer, filewatch isnt going to be enabld
<ScottK> _Groo_: kde-standard is the only thing there that depends on hal, so I think there's no hal related suprises there.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Sounds like mabye we ought to disable filewatch by default.
<_Groo_> ScottK: so i can reinstall the qt stuff and leave kde-standard alone?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It shouldn't pull hal back in.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i agree, filewatch works but its a resource hog
<_Groo_> ScottK: hal is still downloaded with the above list, the qt ones call hal allright
<ScottK> Weird.
<_Groo_> ScottK: try this: apt-fast install libqtcontacts1 libqtlocation1 libqtmessaging1 libqtmultimediakit1 libqtopiamail1 libqtpublishsubscribe1 libqtsensors1 libqtserviceframework1 libqtsysteminfo1 libqtversit1 qtmobility-dev servicefw
<_Groo_> it will call hal
<ScottK> _Groo_: libqtserviceframework1 on Maverick.
<_Groo_> ScottK: no i need it for anything?
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> There in natty too.
<_Groo_> ScottK: even without framework it still calls hal :P
<ScottK> qtmobility-dev depends on libqtserviceframework1 
<_Groo_> ScottK: ah ok
<ScottK> There's nothing on that list that's needed for a standard Kubuntu install
<ScottK> Riddell: We ought to see if we can arrange for libqtserviceframework1 not to depend on hal.
<_Groo_> ScottK: and the others need, and so on and so on, they are all interdependent
<ScottK> Right.
<_Groo_> besides that it works fairly well
<_Groo_> quick acess is broken too :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<ScottK> Does it just need a rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> worksforme (tm)
<ScottK> _Groo_: For quickaccess, we need a little more definition on 'broken'.
<_Groo_> ScottK: it compiles, you can add it to the panel but when you click on it it doesnt show the contents of the folder
<_Groo_> guys im getting a lot of this: kde(21546)/kdeui (KIconLoader): Trying to remove an entry which is already invalid. This  cache is likely corrupt.
<_Groo_> lots of it.. where can i remove the cache to be rebuild?
<_Groo_> anyone?
<yofel> IIRC the icon cache was in /var/tmp, let me try first, I'm getting those too
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<yofel> seems they're gone after purging kdecache
<_Groo_> is kmail working in 4.6 maverick?
<Trouble> Time to install beta 2 on my laptop
<_Groo_> it said it migrated my account (although i found it to be very fast, maybe he didnt?), but it doesnt show up, no trayicon, no nothing, but the process is up 
<_Groo_> yofel: found it?
<yofel> _Groo_: I just purged /var/tmp/kdecache-yofel and let the cache be regenerated on login
<yofel> seems like the messages are gone
<_Groo_> yofel: it worked?
<_Groo_> yofel: k, do you use kmail?
<yofel> no thunderbird
<_Groo_> yofel: ah
<_Groo_> anyone using kmail and kde 4.6 beta 2?
<yofel> kmail 4.5.85 seems to work here in natty, just looks bad as ever with my colorscheme
<yofel> er, how do I quit kmail without killing it? The icon is gone..
 * yofel shoots it
<_Groo_> yofel: here he doesnt show up, but im behind a proxy, maybe with akonadi he now waits for pop acess and sits there.. silly kmail.. gonna retest at home
<yofel> hm, I'm using IMAP and it works
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah just checked,m he uses akonadi_pop3 now.. aparently if you are behind a proxy he stays in a "stupid" state and never shows kmail, gonna retest at home
<_Groo_> seeya guys later
<_Groo_> Riddell: upgrade went fine
<yofel> cu
<eMyller> hey
<eMyller> did anyone see problems with depmod in latest kernel update?
<yofel> if you mean 37-8 that works fine here
<eMyller> natty?
<eMyller> i'm on maverick, 25-24
<eMyller> * trying to install 25-24
<yofel> hm, let me wake up my maverick machine
<amichair> I just upgraded using the kubuntu updates ppa and it said packages like kdebase-workspace, kubuntu-desktop, plasma-desktop were removed. After a reboot a I get a blank screen after logoff. Is this a packaging bug or a problem in my setup?
<amichair> s/logoff/logon/
<yofel> if plasma-desktop was removed you're bound to get a blank screen, that's not supposed to be removed, can you pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<yofel> amichair: can you try to install kubuntu-desktop again, that should install everything again
<yofel> amichair: also, you upgraded from where to where, or did you just install updates? which release?
<amichair> yofel: it's actually a fresh install of maverick from this afternoon, without anything out of the ordinary I can think of. I just added the ppa now, and apt-get updated&upgraded.
<amichair> (on a netboook)
<eMyller> yofel: got this while trying to manually configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541155
<yofel> I'll try, seems like /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common errors
<yofel> amichair: odd, can you get me your history?
<amichair> yofel: installing kubuntu-desktop indeed fixed it.
<amichair> what do u mean by history?
<yofel>  /var/log/apt/history.log
<amichair> yofel: where should I send to?
<yofel> pastebin it
<eMyller> yofel: i just removed nvidia-common (actually i don't even need it) and the upgrade ran smoothly.
<amichair> yofel: btw I also have unsupported updates checked in software-properties-kde
<eMyller> maybe this should be reported somewhere else...
<yofel> amichair: you mean maverick-backports?
<amichair> yofel: if that's what the checkbox for 'Unsupported Updates' means :-)
<yofel> not sure myself, let me check
<yofel> yep, should be backports, but I just did an i386 update test and got the same:
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kdebase-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-netbook plasma-widgets-workspace
<yofel> NOT good
<yofel> aptitude does it right though o.O
<amichair> I guess if u can recreate it it's a good thing... sorta ;-)
<amichair> yofel: I guess you'll be able to take it from here - thanks!
<yofel> works fine on amd64 which is probably why it didn't show in MY update tests
<amichair> yofel: let me know if there's anything else that might be helpful
<amichair> hmmm yep this happened on a netbook (i386), the desktop amd64 (with an long upgrade path history) didn't get the bug
<yofel> don't have time to look at this more right now, filed it as bug 687551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 687551 in Kubuntu PPA "installing updates on i386 maverick wants to remove plasma-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687551
<JontheEchidna> ugh, internet outages stink
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1204742 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Do not put virtual packages in to the recommends/suggest/enhances lists, otherwise we get the weird "pipenightdreams" package that Muon somehow identifies as being the ATI binary video driver. :s
<JontheEchidna> By Stallman's beard the APT API is bad
<apachelogger> and alien is the crap
 * apachelogger doesnt get it to spit out files
<JontheEchidna> it took me 20 minutes to find out how to figure out if a package was virtual or not
<apachelogger> oh dear
<JontheEchidna> because there is a different way with each of the 3 or 4 iterators
<apachelogger> that is pretty bad alright
<JontheEchidna> binary package cache -> mmap. So far so good
<JontheEchidna> -> add 3 or 4 iterators across the mmap to gain all knowledge about packages. FAIL
<JontheEchidna> well at least pipenightdreams is no longer polluting the recommends list of every package with a virtual recommend
<JontheEchidna> I'd use an APT2 that had something like the QApt API (cstring based for toolkit neutrality)
<JontheEchidna> of course I'd immediately write a thin Qt wrapper to get a QString API, but... ;-)
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> oh lawd, somebody stop me before I continue having delusions of rewriting APT
 * apachelogger holds back on the stopping and supports the delusionism ^^
<JontheEchidna> oh, and on the topic of c-strings
 * apachelogger grows ever so grumpy with alien and wants to sue somebody
<JontheEchidna> I really, really hate libraries that return null cstring pointers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does that not make all sorts of sense?
<JontheEchidna> is there any way to do empty cstrings?
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> meh
<apachelogger> empty string == '\0'
<JontheEchidna> then yeah, I guess it makes sense
<apachelogger> which still needs memory allocated
<JontheEchidna> well, I'm not even concerned about the memory consumption
<JontheEchidna> just return it \0
<apachelogger> you need to malloc it
<apachelogger> otherwise you get a dangling pointer outside
<apachelogger> so it is not really about the consumption but about the time it requires to get the heap memory
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: But you knew you were making qapt to wrap the suckage and hide it away.  Just embrace the suck.
<JontheEchidna> that's true
<JontheEchidna> I just like to complain I guess :P
<ScottK> Lingering teenage tendencies.
 * apachelogger needs to consult with the elders of kubuntu
<apachelogger> ScottK: what does one do when alien does not spit out debs? :P
<JontheEchidna> I really like QLatin1String
<JontheEchidna> you can safely pass it a null c-string pointer
<JontheEchidna> and it's not that much more overhead compared to the bare c-string
<ScottK> apachelogger: I never wanted it to spit out debs.  I only used it with -tgz because then it makes a tarball with the patches on the outside where I can find them and steal them.
<JontheEchidna> especially if you're going to use it as a QString in a GUI anyways
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rsalveti confirmed my suspicion that the meego kernel and our propriatry opengels stuff for omap3 is not going well together
<apachelogger> so we concluded that maybe installing the meego libs might fix that
<apachelogger> of course for that I'd first need to alien them
<apachelogger> so now not only the kernel is in my way of getting gles working but also stupid alien
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> that happens when you write software in perl
<apachelogger> it just does not work
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger throws alien after DarkwingDuck :P
<ulysses> Lokalize crashes when I press backspace -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you and kronos continue work yesterday?
<apachelogger> ulysses: dont press backspace then?
<ulysses> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> maybe you need to switch to insert mode
<apachelogger> if you press backspace in vim and you are not in insert all hell breaks loose too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, he never asked for help.
<apachelogger> so I suppose the task was a bit too much
<apachelogger> that is because Riddell is spoiling the minions :P
<DarkwingDuck> an alien? I love aliens apachelogger 
<apachelogger> everyone loves me, that is not the point...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Progress is being made on the kernel.  I checked in with the developer after you asked today.
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you are not member of https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<apachelogger> omg!!!!
 * apachelogger would really like to get a working prototype of kubuntu mobile today -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when to use techbase and when to use community.kde.org?
<Nightrose> wiki.kde.org can help
<Nightrose> or you tell me what you want to put there
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> this is all getting confusing ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wondering where to ditch phonon internal development stuff things
<apachelogger> roadmap and todos etc.
<Nightrose> community
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tutorials and examples go to techbase?
<Nightrose> depends if they're for 3rd party devs or for users
<Nightrose> users -> userbase
<apachelogger> yeah, 3rd party
 * apachelogger understands the wiki structure again \\o/
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: but of course I am
<apachelogger> you were not
<apachelogger> that is cheating
 * apachelogger feels the need to file a removal request for alien
<kuvu> I suggest "Thank you for choosing Kubuntu" is more appropriate since it looks like it's hard to get the number right
<kuvu> It happened before and it's still is
<kuvu> in the slide show
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: nvm
<yofel> Riddell: any idea what would cause bug 687551 or do you know how to tell apt it's reason for removing them? I'm a bit out of ideas since aptitude works fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 687551 in Kubuntu PPA "installing updates on i386 maverick wants to remove plasma-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687551
<yofel> *how to tell apt to tell me it's reason for removing them
<kuvu> yofel: dependencies
<yofel> well, but most people fixed it by installing kubuntu-desktop immediately after that, so the deps can't be that broken, aptitude work fine and amd64 isn't affected
<Riddell> yofel: let it do its thing then see what happens when you try to install  kdebase-workspace-bin
<yofel> k, sec
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED: libweather-ion4a
<yofel> The following NEW packages will be installed: kdebase-workspace-bin libweather-ion5 plasma-dataengines-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-widgets-workspace
<Riddell> I do dislike library transitions
<Riddell> well my upgrade is going fine
<yofel> Riddell: i386 or amd64?
<Riddell> yofel: oh you're doing kubuntu-ppa updates, I thought you were doing ninjas
<yofel> nope, that's maverick updates, which is why it's rather bad
<yofel> only happens with i386 apt-get, aptitude or amd64 apt do the right thing
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> I do not see this going anywhere
<apachelogger> ScottK: without kernel I doubt we will ever get opengles going
<apachelogger> tried with meego's gles stack which requires their fbdev xorg driver which segfaults on our X
<Riddell> yofel: you didn't have some plasmoid that was keeping libweather-ion4a installed?
<yofel> Riddell: that's a clean maverick i386 pbuilder chroot where I installed kubuntu-desktop -> add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa -> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> mm, strange
<Riddell> you can run apt-get with verbose output and it'll tell you its reasoning
<Riddell> then you need to get someone who understands how apt reasons to explain it
 * yofel retries
<yofel> huh?    libweather-ion4a (4.5.1-0ubuntu8 => 4.5.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-09
 * apachelogger is now reachable at sitter@kde.org \\o/
<Riddell> you are now elite
<apachelogger> not elite enough to get opengles
<apachelogger> seems the meego kernel is not patchy enough to build our powervr dkms stuff 
<apachelogger> which is pretty much a dead end now
 * apachelogger is out of ideas on how to gles kubuntu mobile on the n900 at this point
<apachelogger> although
 * apachelogger gets daring and considers compiling a new meego kernel
<apachelogger> also neon is failing
<yofel> wth, launchpad gives:
<yofel> kdebase-workspace - 4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1 	(changes file) 	jr 	2010-10-05 	Superseded 	Maverick 	Kde 	
<yofel> why the hell didn't that get deleted o.O
<yofel> deleted it by hand, let's see if that helps
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204778 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (9 files in 3 dirs) FEATURE: Initial support for addons management.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204780 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp Split some of this string out in to the tooltip
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/tlNdx.png
<JontheEchidna> pretty much working, although it does have a few kinks
<JontheEchidna> like the progress bar text says "Removing" when you are installing addons for a previously-installed app
<Riddell> how does it find addons?
<yofel> Riddell: it seems manually deleting kdebase-workspace 4:4.5.2 on launchpad resolved that apt confusion
<Riddell> mm hmm, do we want that deleted?
<yofel> we use 4.5.4 now? all that was left in the pool was 4.5.2 sources and the libweather-ion4a .debs, everything else was superseded
<Riddell> hmm, would have expected that to be removed when the new version got in
<yofel> right, launchpad silliness it seems
<yofel> as I posted above, launchpad just marked it as superseded, but didn't completely remove it
<Riddell> 4.5.85 being copied to beta
<Riddell> kdepim and kdepim-runtime to experimental
 * yofel wonders where aashkay went
<Riddell> since I doubt any code has changed in kdetoys since beta 1 I'm not too fussed about waiting to see if he manages to get it finished
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> this does not make sense
<apachelogger> at all
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204784 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp When language-selector is installed, don't pollute the addons list with large amounts of langpacks since language-selector presumably takes care of things.
<apachelogger> powervr stuff fails to build with meego kernel because omap_rev_lt_3_0 is not defined
<apachelogger> grepping our linux does not bring up any definition either
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly cookies all around | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Let's package beta 2! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<yofel> good night
<apachelogger> nini yofel
<apachelogger> I think my dpkg is broken
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204786 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp Application.h) s/QList<QString>/QStringList (and include QStringList in Application.h so that things using it don't bomb)
<apachelogger> stuck at unpacking amarok for a couple of minutes already
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204787 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp Application.h) Const correctness
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-beta-2
<ScottK> Riddell: and JontheEchidna: I'm working on switching opengtl to use pkgkde-symbolshelper.  I think we can get away from per arch symbols files.
<ScottK> (this will also be the solution on kdegraphics and other C++ libs)
 * apachelogger got opengles on kubuntu-mobile with meego kernel
<apachelogger> for some reason Qt fails with it though
<apachelogger> doesnt manage to compile anything
<ScottK> It's not like I've got it all worked out yet for KDE.
<aakshay> how to add directories from base environment to chroot environment?
<dasKreech> bind them
<aakshay> dasKreech: bind with? please explain little
<dasKreech> http://fermilinux.fnal.gov/documentation/tips/mount-bind-chroot
<dasKreech> mount -o bind
<aakshay> dasKreech: let me read the document and try this. thanks
<aakshay> dasKreech: can you please tel me from where can i download teh code for kdetoys4.5.85
<aakshay> dasKreech: *the
<dasKreech> most likely the KDE svn
<dasKreech> http:\\websvn.kde.org
<dasKreech> or apt-get source :)
<aakshay> daskreech: not getting this package by apt-get
<aakshay> dasKreech: let me look at the websvn den
<aakshay> dasKreech: thanks
<dasKreech> I guess you know how to use subversion?
<ScottK> dasKreech: I think he wants the tarball.
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<dasKreech> ah
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> check in the tags or release directory then
<aakshay> ScottK: hi. yes i need the tarball. the tarball you mailed me is not accessible in chroot environment. so i need to download in chroot
<dasKreech> aakshay: can't you copy it into the chroot?
<aakshay> dasKreech: nopes..looking for such command as you just told mount o- bind..  
<dasKreech> mount -o
<aakshay> dasKreech: will try this now
<aakshay> dasKreech: yes :)
<dasKreech> works?
<aakshay> dasKreech: reading the document now
<aakshay> dasKreech: it's more dealing with file system instead of directories. and being novice to ubuntu i am not able to understand exactly :(
<dasKreech> aakshay: you are trying to get a single directory to exist under the chroot?
<dasKreech> have you  tried a hard link?
<aakshay> dasKreech: no i have not tried..
<aakshay> dasKreech: i have to take the tarball from downloads and copy it to chroot for packaging
<dasKreech> aakshay: So just copy it into the chroot
<aakshay> dasKreech: so for this, first i am not able to  locate where the /home or any directories for chroot saved
<aakshay> dasKreech: i made this chroot using the pbuilder
<aakshay> dasKreech: so now how can i simply copy if i sont know the paths :(
<dasKreech> right but it has a physical directory that exists on the filesystem right?
<dasKreech> ah 
<aakshay> *dont
<aakshay> dasKreech: it must have, but how can i locate it.. i tried the LOCATE command but it din't shown
<dasKreech> touch some strange unique file then run sudo updatedb && locate <filename>
<aakshay> dasKreech: yups.. let me try
<aakshay> dasKreech: yiipi!! worked... let me try to copy now.. thanks....:)
<aakshay> dasKreech: done!!... thanks..
<dasKreech> aakshay: 0k :)
<dasKreech> aakshay: Where was the directory?
<aakshay> dasKreech: it was in /var/cache/pbuilder/build/2960/
<dasKreech> Ah Ok
<aakshay> dasKreech:   :)
<dasKreech> :-)
<aakshay> dasKreech: can you please tell me the significance of secret ninja repositories? 
<aakshay> dasKreech: when i  packaged first, riddell added his secret repositories. can you tel me what kinda repositories are these and whats their use?
<dasKreech> To test things on i would suppose
<dasKreech> ensure they work across multiple installs
<dasKreech> but not be publicly available
<aakshay> dasKreech: so how can i add them now? 
<aakshay> in natty, to build kdetoys,  kde-sc-dev-latest and kdebase-workspace-dev together but if one is installed other needs to be removed.. so what can i do for this?
<aakshay> in natty, to build kdetoys,  kde-sc-dev-latest and kdebase-workspace-dev together but if one is installed other needs to be removed.. so what can i do for this?
<mfraz74> Is anyone else having problems launching programs  from the panel unless widgets are locked in KDE 4.6?
 * apachelogger is not launching programs form the panel
<apachelogger> aakshay: most supposedly you will need a newer kde-sc-dev-latest (or a newer kdebase-workspace-dev)
<apachelogger> the former is there to ensure that the latter is at appropriate version, so if they clash I would suppose it is because latter is not yet updated
<apachelogger> also see the ninja dependency graph
<aakshay> apachelogger: let me check which version i have installed.
<aakshay> apachelogger: i have installe dteh latest version only for kde-sc -dev latest
<apachelogger> aakshay: what are you trying to do?
<aakshay> apachelogger: and it asked "y/n" choice before installing
<aakshay> apachelogger: i am trying to build the kdetoys-4.5.85
<apachelogger> ohohooh
<apachelogger> you have access to the ninjas ppa?
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes, but not sure
<aakshay> apachelogger: i am novice to this development
<apachelogger> well, ninjaing is a bit of a tricky thing when one only started with packaging :)
<apachelogger> aakshay: you are in a pbuilder chroot?
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ok
<aakshay> apachelogger: i have access to ninja ppa as well.. i have just checked
<aakshay> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> aakshay: make sure the ninjas ppa is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apachelogger> (I would suggest grep -ri ninjas /etc/apt/)
<aakshay> apachelogger: its not  added in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apachelogger> that would probably be your problem then
<apachelogger> aakshay: at your launchpad home https://launchpad.net/~akshaytayal you should somehwere find a link that goes like 'view your private ppa stuffs and things'
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes .. its there
<apachelogger> there you should be able to get a sources.list entry for the ninjas ppa
<aakshay> okiez
<apachelogger> then copy that to /etc/apt/sources.list in your chroot
<apachelogger> and install apt-transport-https
<aakshay> apachelogger: i found
<apachelogger> then run apt-get update to update the package cache
<aakshay> apachelogger: ok.. let me do this
<apachelogger> now kdebase-workspace should be isntallable in appropriate version
<aakshay> apachelogger: ok... :)...
<apachelogger> yofel_, Riddell: ^ how do you handle the ppa entries?
<apachelogger> interested in a pbuilder hook maybe? ;)
<aakshay> apachelogger: is it for me?
<apachelogger> aakshay: what? a hook?
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes... is it for me "interested in a pbuilder hook maybe?"
<apachelogger> well, yes, also yofel_ and Riddell ;)
<aakshay> apachelogger: what is that then? i hardly have any idea about it
<apachelogger> yeah, primarily I directed that question to the other twos ;)
<apachelogger> aakshay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> see the pbuilder-hooks secition
<aakshay> apachelogger: ok. let me see
<apachelogger> pbuilder hooks are scripts that can be hooked into the pbuilder setup/shutdown process to do all sorts of things (in our case: make things easier)
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes.. it adds functionalities to packaging tools..
<aakshay> apachelogger: i will use this...
<aakshay> apachelogger: i am working on language diffrerentiator 85 patch as well.. but it been written for 4.4. something
<aakshay> apachelogger: so i think i need to start from the very begining?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer knows the details IIRC
<apachelogger> also the problem is not so much that the patch was created for 4.4, but that it was badly written from a maintenance POV
<zegenie_> is there an easy way to use the beta packages as shown on the ninja packaging page?
<apachelogger> zegenie_: pardon?
<aakshay> apachelogger: ok.. i have read the HIG designing guide..i am working with shadeslayer on the patch..
<zegenie_> sorry, I was probably being too unspecific
<zegenie_>  the ninja packaging page for kde 4.6b2 lists that most packages are available for maverick in the ninja/bzr repo, correct?
<aakshay> apachelogger: let me edit my sources.list now....
<apachelogger> zegenie_: yes?
<zegenie_> so, I was trying to find a way to test these packages, but couldn't find it
<apachelogger> you cannot
<zegenie_> aww
<zegenie_> sad face.
<apachelogger> since the stack is not assambled
<apachelogger> once it is the packages get moved to natty
<zegenie_> and maverick ... ?
<apachelogger> and work on maverick packages starts
<apachelogger> zegenie_: that page is about natty
<zegenie_> it lists maverick, too
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> well, that will also get moved once the stack is completely
<apachelogger> -ly
<zegenie_> cool
<zegenie_> so will beta 2 be published in the kubuntu/beta repo eventually?
<apachelogger> yes
<zegenie_> cause beta 1 wasn't ..
<zegenie_> good, then I have nothing else to add
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-beta-2
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does it work that it is published but misses the kdetoys package?
<zegenie_> apachelogger: I can't find those packages anywhere in the repo  after doing an apt-get update
<zegenie_> only packages I see available are kdepim packages from the experimental repo
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<apachelogger> they are there
<zegenie_> apachelogger: nvm, pebkac
<aakshay> apachelogger: thanks... it worked and i have both installed now... :)
<apachelogger> great
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger: somehow the KDE 4.6 upgrade broke the SSH passphrase tool that I use for authentication at startup
<markey> that tool was really awesome
<markey> (you type in your passphrase after booting)
<markey> now, it no longer comes up
<mfraz74> if i try to submit a bug and it wants to install debug packages, it just hangs waiting for authorisation, which i presume means  it is waiting for a password to allow it to install?
<valorie> I think it's searching
<markey> oi
<valorie> and dbg packages install without permissions needed, I think
<markey> apachelogger: Riddell: in other news, VLC is now broken
<markey> try to open a file...
<markey> hangs
<markey> not good
<apachelogger> lovely
<mfraz74> valorie: i've got a window titled qapt batch installer with a bar just going from left to right
<markey> apachelogger: it's likely an issue with the file selector dialog
<valorie> right, sometimes it searches for quite awhile
<Riddell> markey: Mamarok knows how to fix the ssh thing
<markey> Riddell: ah, thanks
<markey> apachelogger: wait, now it workeed
<markey> took 1 minute
<markey> Oo
<mfraz74> valorie: it has been doing it for over 5 minutes
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> in which case, it won't find anything anyway
<valorie> in my experience
<markey> wow
<mfraz74> it found the packages it wanted to install, but then stopped with this window waiting for authorisation
<markey> my Core i7 is too slow for decoding a HD Bluray film
<markey> (ripped)
<markey> it stutters
<markey> weird
<mfraz74> markey: what gpu have you got?
<markey> mfraz74: ThinkPad X201, Core i7, VLC
<markey> Intel graphics
<mfraz74> could it be a problem with intel graphics?
<markey> maybe
<markey> normally it works fine
<markey> CPU load is not that high either
<markey> quality is insanely good, though, on my IPS TFT display :)
<markey> and with the new speakers
<markey> beats cinema :D
<markey> (watchig Avatar)
<apachelogger> markey: is that with beta2?
<apachelogger> beta1 had kfiledialog/dolphin problems
<markey> apachelogger: no, I've just upgraded, need to reboot
<markey> apachelogger: ah, the main problem was compositing
<markey> got a little better now, without that
 * apachelogger starts crying
 * jussi huggles apachelogger
 * valorie hands over the kleenex box
<aakshay> Riddell: hi.. i am done with packaging of kdetoys-4.5.85.. now can you please sign it and tel me what to do next?
<Riddell> aakshay: great, I just need a debdiff from the current version
<Riddell> download the current version
<Riddell> debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<aakshay> Riddell: ok. let me download
<aakshay> Riddell: its showing error to read old.dsc "debdiff: fatal error at line 314: Can't read file: kdetoys-4.5.80.dsc"
<apachelogger> this opengles stuff is super depressing
<aakshay> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> aakshay: well, that filename sounds invalid
<apachelogger> it is more likely something like kdetoys_4.5.80-0ubuntu1324532foobarllalala.dsc
<apachelogger> tab-autocomplete will know ;)
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes.. you are very right.. its rong.. :(.... 
<aakshay> Riddell: its too long file. how can i show you?
<aakshay> apachelogger: the file is too long.. how can i show this to Riddell??
<Riddell> aakshay: too bit to put into a pastebin website?  paste.ubuntu.com
<aakshay> Riddell: URl is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/541409/"
<aakshay> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541409/
<Riddell> aakshay: great, building source now
<aakshay> Riddell: thanks..
<aakshay> Riddell: i have added one Build Dependencies "kdebase Runtime" in control file.. 
<Riddell> aakshay: why is that?
<aakshay> Riddell: because when i was building it, it showed it as error as "kdebase runtime is needed".. but it was not mentioned in Build Dependencies..
<aakshay> Riddell: so that the user will get in advance that kdebase runtime is also required
 * apachelogger goes *lets compile Qt* again
<Riddell> aakshay: uploaded!
<aakshay> Riddell: yiipiii!!!!!!
<aakshay> Riddell: thankyou.......  :)
<aakshay> Riddell: it was my first one.... where can i see this?
<Riddell> aakshay: it will appear shortly at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys
<aakshay> Riddell: thanks again... now i  will switch to big packages... :)...
<aakshay> Riddell: bye. :)
<aakshay> apachelogger: thanks for helping me...  :)... bye
<apachelogger> o/
<aakshay> apachelogger: /o
<ScottK> Mamarok: Is markey the right person to mention to that qreal != double on armel and that's why amarok won't build at the moment? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60331043/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.amarok_2:2.3.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<markey> ScottK: please ask in #amarok
<markey> I have to work now
<markey> the other devs are there too
<markey> ScottK: or, mail to amarok-devel@kde.org
<markey> we read everything, and reply
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<JontheEchidna> anybody started on the new polkit stuff?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw had a question about qt-language-selector, the patch we create, it will be applied in Qt? and what happens to other stuff that uses qt language selector python modules etc?  i suspect this is what you would call a API/ABI change ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ?  qt-language-selector isn't a library issue, it's an application
<shadeslayer> uh .. ok
<JontheEchidna> bleh, polkit-qt-1 bumped its .so version to 1 without me noticing
<JontheEchidna> and without bumping their major version :/
<JontheEchidna> this is why I don't like wildcards in library .install files
<JontheEchidna> my only hope is to correct the package an upload it before the bad packages hit soyuz!
<ScottK> Riddell: The source of our different symbols on different arch problems is now pretty clearly not using pkgkde-symbolshelper for updates to symbols files.  I'm about to upload kde4libs with a consistent set of symbols.  Then I'll look into kdegraphics.
<Riddell> ScottK: what does pkgkde-symbolshelper do that updating .symbols files from build logs doesn't?
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204899 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationDelegate.cpp To be safe, initialize the ApplicationExtender pointer in the ApplicationDelegate initializer list so it can never be used uninitialized
<ScottK> Riddell: It demangles the C++ symbols so they are more stable and common accross archs.
<ScottK> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Riddell> mm, right
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone will still need to review the MISSING symbols and see if there are any that are a problem.
<ScottK> opengtl seems to benefit from it too, so I suspect we'll being doing this with C++ libraries in general ~soon.
<ScottK> No one did kdeedu?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ - It's not in Natty?
<Riddell> should be there, let me check
<Riddell> failed to upload, going up now
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> markey: Seems a distinct lack of jumping right on it in #amarok.  It's not critical for today, but should get fixed ~soon.
<markey> ScottK: please send to ML
<markey> much easier and better
<markey> amarok-devel@kde.org
<markey> you don't have to write a long mail
<markey> short is fine
<ScottK> OK.
<markey> thx
<ScottK> markey: Sent.
<markey> thx
<markey> I will mod it
<markey> accepted, and set your email to "always accept"
<markey> ScottK: yeah we will fix that quickly
<markey> should be easy
<markey> just needs a cast or so
<ScottK> Usually those are.
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Riddell: Sad news about -workspace.  I'm not sure what to do about that one.
<Riddell> ScottK: compiling locally now to see what's up
<Riddell> ScottK: also I uploaded koffice to the ARM ppa to test a fix
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  You know you have access to our dev boxes if you want to work on that stuff, right?
<Riddell> oh aye
<ScottK> kdegraphics uploaded with a unified symbols file.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204911 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (9 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Fix a bug where the progress bar would say "Removing" when you would
<CIA-24> install/remove addons for an already-installed App. This required some big
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please arange for a minion to deal with a MIR for libasyncns so loudmouth can build (this is an amarok build-dep)
<Riddell> ScottK: mm?  amarok has built
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but loudmouth is out of date so eventually we'll need this for NBS if nothing else.
<Riddell> mm, right enough
<nixternal> ScottK: I am doing an update to the machine and it will be rebooted in a couple of minutes. I will let you know when it is back up, re: ppc
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<nixternal> ScottK: it is up and running
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> -no-neon ftw!
<apachelogger> gotta love this 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fancy doing a MIR?
<neversfelde> someone already working on a new choqok package?
<rgreening> OMG! Kmail IMAP w/ Akonadi SUXorZ! bad
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<rgreening> Kmail remdered useless for me now
<apachelogger> mine does not start no more
<apachelogger> I think someone made a broken package :P
<apachelogger> it worked before, now it is broken... go figure :P
<neversfelde> why is there no orig.tar.gz for choqok?
<yofel> rgreening: kmail works here on natty, but akonadi starts using useless resources after I close Kmail when using IMAP
<apachelogger> neversfelde: maybe it is not original
<kubotu_> Kmail remdered useless for me now
<rgreening> It's also appearing to do IMAP and not Disconnected IMAP which I had originally setup
<apachelogger> kubotu_: I agree, must you renember typos tho?
<kubotu_> hi abogani , how are you doing this weekend?
<yofel> another question, how do I close kmail o.O?
<yofel> (without killing it)
<yofel> 4.5.85
<neversfelde> * Support for LibIndicate to use as an alternate notification system. (It's Optional)
<rgreening> this is mega yuk
<neversfelde> probably interesting for us
<apachelogger> neversfelde: how is that?
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger is not sure that makes sense TBH
 * apachelogger is not sure choqok in general makes sense, but that is another story
<rgreening> OMG. The tabs do not display riht either
<rgreening> Kmail is b0rked
<apachelogger> compiling qt is of the utmost horriblyness
<rgreening> apachelogger: how to rever qt graphics to default?
<rgreening> revert
<apachelogger> is it making the problems?
<rgreening> dunno. need to test
<rgreening> ASAP
<apachelogger> oh wells
<kubotu_> Probably Packages.gz out of battery oh dear
<rgreening> I hate Akonadi with IMAP! SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<apachelogger> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native
<rgreening> utter crappage
<rgreening> ty apachelogger
<apachelogger> if you want breakage....
<kubotu_> if you dont see it tonite, feel free to remind me again
<apachelogger> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=opengl
<apachelogger> or even go for
<apachelogger> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=opengl2
<apachelogger> I am sure your kmail works well compared to that
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger waits for the build farm to spit out a libQtOpenGL.so to steal
<rgreening> apachelogger: graphical foobar fixed by reverting
<apachelogger> rgreening: foobar?
<rgreening> apachelogger: we need to revert back now
<apachelogger> that is not exactly a good bug description :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: this isn't the only app misbehaving with graphical issues using the non default graphics for qt. Firefox with some videos flicker badly and have artifacts distorting the picture as well
<yofel> hm, how do I actually know if I'm using native or raster? (should be raster since I'm using natty)
<apachelogger> this?
 * apachelogger notes that rgreening is making no sense and leaves for a smoke
<rgreening> apachelogger: the tabs in Kmail for instance do not display properly (seems a cache of wrong tab is shown)
<apachelogger> yofel: my kcm has a tool to check
<apachelogger> rgreening: sounds funny
 * rgreening quit smoking 6 weeks ago (Riddell should be happy)
<Riddell> yay!
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: if I send you a server, can you hook it up with the arm boxes? ^^
<rgreening> that should extend my life by a few more days
 * apachelogger wants a qt build in under an hour
<rgreening> u7nless KmailAkonadi kils me soo
<rgreening> ner
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: -workspace and polkit-qt freed from New
<ScottK> apachelogger: How big is this box?
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was thinking about something along 128 cpus or so...
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd have to move the arm boxes out of the closet for that, but sure.
<apachelogger> very well, I shall harass the ibm dude I met the other day then
<apachelogger> not that I am overly confident I will actually get such a monster
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you take a look at the avogadro FTBFS?  It needs more know how than I can muster.
 * JontheEchidna peeks
<apachelogger> could someone package phonon-backend-vlc?
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I have a k3b fix lying around
<JontheEchidna> /build/buildd/avogadro-1.0.1/libavogadro/src/python/sip.cpp:207:21: error: 'struct sipSimpleWrapper' has no member named 'u'
<kubotu_> or rather, it will not repeat itself though
<JontheEchidna> perhaps an SIP api change?
<apachelogger> here I am wondering why one would name a member 'u'
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> that is almost as horribly as the hashing functions I wrote yesterday, which consistenly only of a, b, i, r, x and k
<ScottK> Perhaps.  It probably just got rebuilt for python2.7.
<apachelogger> surely my algorithms tutor will love to read that code
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/C3J8C
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger faints
<rgreening> startup sound playing twice under natty?
<ScottK> nixternal: Done for now.  Thanks.
<kubotu_> We can use udisks for the things i want to make the upgrade work.
<yofel> rgreening: sounds like bug 688166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688166 in Kubuntu PPA "Notifications sounds twice after update to KDE 4.6 beta 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688166
<yofel> I don't have sounds on here
<rgreening> heh. k
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, setting qt graphics globally was required to fix the graphics issues btw. we will have to revert to native as the current is still too unstable and leaves artifacts in videos. Sub par for any release IMO
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: so were you getting things like corrupted icons?
<rgreening> no,l but video was messed up and Kmail tab controls did not work correctly (E.G. show wrong tab from tab index and they may end up corrupted)
<kubotu_> got my vtiger CRM up and running this afternoon
 * apachelogger did not see no video problems at all
<kubotu_> Haven't looked at all
<apachelogger> also that seems rather odd
<rgreening> maybe that was a firefox thing
 * rgreening checks
<apachelogger> entirely possible
<apachelogger> phonon-gst does overlay painting, which completely bypasses Qt IIRC
<rgreening> video 100% works now in firefox since reverting the qt graphics. so, definately related somehow
<apachelogger> (unless it cannot, in which case it does surface paintaing which then is in the domain of Qt)
<apachelogger> possibly qtcurve suckyness?
<apachelogger> when are we switching to that oxygen thing?
 * rgreening thinks its time to play nazi zombies
<rgreening> apachelogger: nm. the firefox video issue still occurs. damn. seperate issue I gues. prb adobe flash
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> but blaming Qt
<apachelogger> :P
<kubotu_> see the maverick-changes mailing list but there's only bug fixes allowed in updates, no UI changes
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204945 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationExtender.cpp Compile fix
<CIA-24> [k3b] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101209195517-tlt596gjdyfy1weh * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_05_no_system_settings.diff to prevent crash with KDE 4.6's solid (KDE BUG 249371)
<ubottu> KDE bug 249371 in general "K3b crashed when trying to open from kmenu/application launcher menu" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249371
<rgreening> is default browser pointing to arora? I started a new session and no arora installed and its set as the default browser (not by me)
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1204947 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Layouting tweaks. It'd be cool to once I find the time do a history lookup to discover/display when a package was installed.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you think you could help out with evaluating missing symbols?
<ScottK> Now that the beta's out, it probably time we should care.
<ulysses> kde bug 249373
<ubottu> KDE bug 249373 in general "[Qt 4 7 1] Lokalize crashes when using backspace" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249373
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure. I assume we should just remove the missing ones if its okay?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The symbols files for kde4libs, kdepimlibs, and kdegraphics have all been checked with symbolshelper and are needing review.  kdepimlibs is just in bzr.  The other two are in the archive.
<ScottK> IIRC, there may not be any in graphics.
<JontheEchidna> ok. I just need to figure out the right QSizePolicy to use for this widget and then I'll get on it
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> trying to figure out how to get the addons view a bit smaller by default: http://i.imgur.com/P8qao.png
<JontheEchidna> QSizePolicy::Maximum for the vertical policy isn't working though :(
<JontheEchidna> it's not way too big, but a bit smaller would be nice: http://i.imgur.com/388wL.png
<yofel> apachelogger: can you put fixed k3b into beta backports for maverick too, or should I do it? bug 688214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688214 in Kubuntu PPA "k3b crashes at startup (KDE4.6beta2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688214
<kubotu_> should i or should i or should i or should i or should i not, make a plan and tackle it step by step... it's important that you are in charge of the utmost horriblyness
<ScottK> Does it involve raising my electricity bill significantly?
<ulysses> lol kubotu_ 
<apachelogger> yofel: please do
<yofel> k
 * ScottK will be mostly offline the next three days.
<Riddell> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpython2.6.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.6.0'.  Stop.
<Riddell> tsk, python broke kdeedu
<ScottK> Riddell: Add python-all-dev as a temporary work around.  It's a transition bug.
<ScottK> See ya.
<Riddell> thanks, have fun ScottK 
<ulysses> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/6ae84f1183e91c910ca92a55e37f8254ace805c0
<ulysses> could we use this patch?:P
<Riddell> ulysses: if it fixes a problem we have and you want to add it to our packages please do
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101209220132-ptweijav9snvvzk5 * debian/ (15 files) Get rid of missing symbols that were either private or pollution from linked libraries. (The KRating* move from libnepomuk to kdeui is not an ABI break since libnepomuk links against kdeui)
<ulysses> Riddell: Should I apply the patch, and make a debdiff?
<ulysses> Is kubuntu_91_fix_qtextedit_selectall_crash.patch a proper name for a patch?
<Riddell> ulysses: that sound proper yes
<Riddell> you can commit to bzr if you want, or a debdiff is fine too
<Riddell> hmm, Chromium keeps crashing and Firefox doesn't even start up.  and people moan about rekonq?
<kubotu_> startup sound playing twice under natty?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dear
<kubotu_> oh? what's in there?
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
 * apachelogger built in the flipping wrong pbuilder
<apachelogger> argh1!!!!!Q!!!!!
<apachelogger> I hate it, hate it, hate it
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-10
<JontheEchidna> grr, my audio is unmuting whenever a flash applet wants to output sound :/
<Riddell> awsomeness, amarok compiled
 * apachelogger is so looking forward to qt modularization
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I mention that neon fails to build?
<yofel> apachelogger: which neon, our neon?
<yofel> which reminds me that I might as well disable the failing recipes..
<Riddell> yofel: is neon going to be in a state to publicise it soon do you think?
<yofel> Riddell: considering that launchpad is in no state to auto-build kdelibs kdebase and kdepim, I doubt that
<yofel> bzr needs more memory to fetch the branches than the buildds actually have
<maco> hahaha
<maco> thats awesome
<yofel> bug 676657 - the "FIX" is just great
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676657 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "recipe builds can use too much memory" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676657
<maco> do the buildds have itty bitty ram, or is bzr that hungry?
<yofel> maco: bzr needing >500MiB is actually not that unusual
<maco> O_O
<JontheEchidna> typical pythorn
<kubotu_> trying to hack my pvr.....sort of , but typical linux probs with drivers and unstable videp capture apps
<Riddell> hmm, kubotu_ is in line for a kicking again
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205017 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/FilterWidget.h Get rid of an unused KLineEdit pointer in the FilterWidget header
<yofel> maco: try to check out https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/kdebase/trunk for example, have fun
<maco> yofel: no thanks itd take me a week
<maco> maybe if i was on a connection that stall every time i so much as *think* about youtube...
<kubotu_> no, i was doing the work
<yofel> I'm just drawing up a wiki page that shows the status of every recipe, I'm loosing track of them..
<JontheEchidna> kubotu_: which is the best distro?
<kubotu_> no still on the disks, things don't go right/something probably crashes. i think it is the invasion of konsole zombies
<jjesse> maco sounds like my hotel connection
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Riddell> right, that does it
<kubotu_> Riddell: you hurt my feelings
<maco> jjesse: 3g dongle....and for some reason at&t and t-mo dont use the same darned frequencies
<Riddell> bah!
<maco> Riddell: are you failing at banning?
<kubotu_> Riddell: die!
<maco> Riddell: oh wait i know
<maco> use /quote remove
<maco> insead of /kick
<maco> scripts that auto-rejoin on /kick often fail if you /quote remove
<maco> (really its not as bad as staling if i think of youtube..just.... takes an hour to buffer a youtube video)
<yofel> kubotu_: be gone!
<kubotu_> [muon] jmthomas * 1202840 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Layouting tweaks. It'd be cool to once I find the init script yet?
<maco> why is kubotu doing CIAbot's job?
<yofel> apachelogger: ...
<Riddell> hmm, now I want to kick ubottu for msg'ing me each time I kick kubotu
<maco> hhaha
<JontheEchidna> maco: that's not a real commit message. the second commit message sentence is gibberish that its markov chain put together
<tsimpson> Riddell: I can fix that for you (tell ubottu not to /msg you)
<yofel> for everyone that's interested: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/RecipeStatus
 * yofel is off to bed
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck i'm changing some statuses on some bugs and also made some comments for you to follow up on RE: kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Okay.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you can subscribe me to any as well...
<jjesse> will do
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: you never told me about the "little project" you had in mind?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck what project is this?
<DarkwingDuck> Gimme a few.
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: looks like i cleaned up the currentl reported bugs
<jjesse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, My inbox jsut got flooded :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> thanks jjesse 
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running ER sysadmin stuff right now... dropped server
<DarkwingDuck> Well, rather, it was shut off when a process did mass scanning
<valorie> that doesn't sound good.....
<valorie> I'm not in a hurry; whenever you have some time
<ScottK> Riddell: No need to add python-all-dev on kdeedu.  doko did his own work around https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/2.6.6-6ubuntu3 so retrying the kdeedu we have a bit later should work.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: From http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60411517/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.5.85-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz I see:
<ScottK> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ScottK>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libpolkit-qt-1-1_0.99.0-0ubuntu2_armel.deb
<ScottK> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ScottK> apt-get failed.
<ScottK> Help.
<ScottK> Can't replicate it in a chroot.
 * ScottK will just mash retry and see what happens.
<ScottK> apachelogger and JontheEchidna: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2157482886 - Might be useful to review the C++ bits and see how they relate to our style guide?
<apachelogger> ScottK: about as different as it gets
<apachelogger> from a quick look th eonly similarities are class naming and member vars
<hrw> morning
<hrw> anyone know how to disable ~/.xsession-errors in other way then "ln -sf /dev/null ~/.xsession-erros"? kde gave me 19GB file (on 60GB ssd)
<ulysses> Riddell: I put the patch into debian/patches, added to debian/patches/series, run debuild -S, what's next? there's nothing useful for debdiff
<allee> quick summary: upgrade 10.10 to 4.5.85: ssh-agent not started; plasma-panel bg dark, hardly readable http://imagebin.ca/view/Byi-zXV.html;  Application icons in panel don't work (in k-menu they work)
<ulysses> allee: If you disable the Blur effect the panel background should be normal
 * allee tries ...
<allee> heh, not easy to find 'blur' in german.  No blur + no window transparency (otherwise black plasmoid text over black konsole bg is no good ;)
<allee> ulysses: thx. So it's know upstream already. Good
<allee> and thx
<ulysses> I found it hard too, in translated
<allee> ulysses: yeah.  Switching system setting lang to en does not help as the modules are still in desktop default (german here)
<allee> mhmm, that a (upstream) bug too :(
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger:
<markey> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Possible-root-vulnerability-in-Exim-internet-mailer-1150631.html
<markey> it might affect Ubuntu
<Riddell> ulysses: you need to add a changelog entry with dch
<Riddell> hrw: try running kdebugdialog and turning off everything
<hrw> thx
<ghostcube> hmmm anyone having probs with the maverick beta ppa?
<markey> ghostcube: works great here
<ghostcube> hmm, i couldnt get it upadted yesterday maybe its fixed now :) 
<ghostcube> thx markey will check later
<allee> Bugfix: fix bashism in startkde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541830/   Diff contains string 'kubuntu' so I assume at least one hunk is kubuntu specific
<allee> I'll create a launchpad bug ...
<allee> ^^ bug #688518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688518 in Kubuntu PPA "bashism in startkde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688518
<Riddell> allee: hmm, does that need a SRU?
<allee> Riddell: lemme check is a 'standard' maverick has == too ...
<Riddell> I expect so
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I connect to ScottK's arm machine?
<ulysses> Riddell: I added a changelog entry
<Riddell> ulysses: then run debuild -S to make the source package
<Riddell> then run debdiff against an untouched version of the old source package
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger goes crazy
<apachelogger> es2 seems to work in qt
<apachelogger> but not in plasma-mobile/qgraphicsview :O
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> actually it seems limited to plasma-mobile or qml
<apachelogger> the hello_es2 example seems to use a graphicsscene and that works...
<ulysses> Riddell: I have qt4-x11_4.7.1-0ubuntu5_source.build and qt4-x11_4.7.1-0ubuntu5_source.changes, but no -0ubuntu4_ to compare
<allee> Riddell:  bug is already in maverick kdebase-runtime-bin 4%3a4.5.1-0ubuntu8.  So 1.==:  passing forcing netbook mode (test is in 'or' branch) as arg1 to startkde does not work.  I assume more a developer /debug feature.   2.==:  as soon as/usr/share/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/share/autostart/plasma-mobile.desktop exits, KDEDIRS is always set to use mobile defaults.  With the fix KDEDIR is only set if startkde is called with mobile as arg1.
<allee> So IMHO only extended (devel) feature are not working.  Not worth a SRU on it's own.  Better wait until something important is found and let bashism fix slip in then
<allee> But the mobile and netbook users/devs have a different POV what is important
 * apachelogger does not follow
<Riddell> ulysses: so download it :)
<ulysses> Riddell: I uploaded the source.changes to PPA, it is built already:(
<apachelogger> this opengl business is the suck
<Riddell> ulysses: which PPA?
<ulysses> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ulysses/+archive/testing?field.series_filter=natty
<Riddell> ulysses: lovely thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get access sorted out?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes thanks.  aren't you away?
<ScottK> Riddell: I am.  Mostly.
<Riddell> you just can't stay away from us :)
<ScottK> BTW, I have the fix for amarok on arm.
<Riddell> you do?  didn't I upload that?
<ScottK> Did you?
<ScottK> I thought you were doing koffice?
<Riddell> I am
<ScottK> You did.
<Riddell> I uploaded the arm fix for amarok last night, but something else went wrong https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.3.90-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> It failed for a different reason.  I just retried it.
<ScottK> (kde4libs was uninstallable on arm when you uploaded)
<Riddell> ulysses: qt uploaded, thanks for the patch
 * apachelogger thinks plasma-mobile is at fault
<apachelogger> <3 time waste
<apachelogger> animatedtiles with qglwidget as viewport works
<apachelogger> native qglwidget works
<apachelogger> qmlviewer with qglwidget as viewport works
<apachelogger> only plasma-mobile goes all smartass and fails
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> go figure
<apachelogger> maybe one needs to recompile it
 * apachelogger would find that odd though
<Riddell> allee: kdebase-workspace uploaded with bashism removed, thanks
<ulysses> Riddell: yww
<markey> apachelogger: file dialog in VLC still takes about 1 minute to open
<markey> something is really borked there...
<apachelogger> supposedly you shoudl talk to the KDE about it
<Riddell> the kde file dialogue takes a long time to open in 4.6, something to do with the hal replacements
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixed in beta2 for me
<apachelogger> at least in native kde apps
<Riddell> it still spins up the CD driver here
<Riddell> not that the kde file dialogue has ever been fast though
<skamster> hello all
<Riddell> hi skamster 
<skamster> i like to do a fetch item (akonadi) with pykde.. but this always terminates my application.. :(
<skamster> i don't know where the failure is.. tokoe from the akonadi-channel meaned, this could be a binding-problem
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/2y4uZCTc
<Riddell> skamster: you have a general Exception catch there which is generally a dangerous thing to do in python
<Riddell> since it'll catch any error, including the ones you weren't expecting
<Riddell> stripping down your code to the bits that matter
<skamster> ah, sorry, i forgott to tell that.. there is no exception, no error-message, nothing
<Riddell> I get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/KpwKnXHN
<skamster> that's just for testing
<Riddell> which gives me
<Riddell>     self.itemfetch.setFetchScope(akonadi.Akonadi.ItemFetchScope.fullPayload())
<Riddell> TypeError: ItemFetchScope.fullPayload(): first argument of unbound method must have type 'ItemFetchScope'
<skamster> Riddell: strange thing.. i just came till self.itemfetch = akonadi.Akonadi.ItemFetchJob(self.co.root())
<skamster> there it does terminate
<skamster> print "3" isn't executed on my pc
<Riddell> skamster: the other obvious error I see if you're using a QApplication but then are using KDE classes
<Riddell> that will cause breakage
<Riddell> you need to use a KApplication
<skamster> ah, ok :)
<Riddell> you can use e.g. this as a template https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python/PyKDE_WebKit_Tutorial/webkit4.py
<\sh> apachelogger: I need your professional experience regarding Ruby ;)
<\sh> ah forget it..I think I found the solution to my problem
<skamster> Riddell: many thanks.. could i use the qmainwindow anyway? or have it to be a qwidget?
<Riddell> skamster: qmainwindow is fine, using qt classes the a KApplications is fine.  using KDE classes with a Qt application is not
<skamster> ok, thanks :)
<skamster> mh, on the init-part of the gui came this message: QWidget: Must construct a QApplication before a QPaintDevice
<skamster> :s
<skamster> Riddell: do you know a way to create a simple qwidget in qtdesigner? or a tutorial? would be very usefull..
<skamster> with qtdesigner and pyuic4 i always got this method: def setupUi(self, Form):
<skamster> on this line, my programm crashed since i like to do it with kapplication..
<skamster> i've never used the form-argument in my qt-app
<skamster> got someone a idea what i could give as a argument? 
<AndIrc___> hello everybody
<rbelem> hey guys
<rbelem> my son is about to born
<rbelem> Riddell, sabdfl, ScottK, apachelogger, ^^^
<rbelem> \o/
<allee> rbelem: congrats!  
<sabdfl> rbelem: congrats!
<rbelem> i'm at hospital right now
<rbelem> my wife is waiting for her doctor
<rbelem> agateau, ^
<rbelem> persia, ^
<allee> rbelem: ah, so things start to get interesting :)
<allee> My best wishes for the next hours
<rbelem> allee, :D
<allee> rbelem: 1st baby?
<rbelem> yup :D
<rbelem> thank you allee :D
<allee> cool!
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: gratz!
<Riddell> rbelem: ooh!
 * rbelem wants to hug everybody
 * allee feels the hug and hugs back 
<Riddell> skamster: qtdesigner files act the same with a QApplication or a KApplication
<Riddell> rbelem: can I suggest kubunto or kubunta for a name?
<Riddell> actually that might not be good, ku means something rude in Portugese I seen to remember
<rbelem> ehehhe
<rbelem> Riddell, his name will be Daniel. My wife decided. i had no choice :)
<rbelem> my battery is too low
<rbelem> i need a power source
<rbelem> oh! the doctor just arrived :D
<rbelem> \o/
<Riddell> what news what news?!
<rbelem> :D
<Riddell> what news what news?!
<skamster> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/887TDbDt
<skamster> i try it this way..
<skamster> AttributeError: 'standalone' object has no attribute 'setObjectName'
<Riddell> skamster: standalone needs to be a QWidget
<Riddell> try replacing object with QWidget
<skamster> RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<skamster> this came on form.setobjectname()
<rbelem> the surgery is starting
<Riddell> rbelem: shouldn't you be holding her hand or something?
<Riddell> skamster: trying setting standalone to be a KMainWindow
<skamster> i've got the same message :s
<skamster> ah, now i've got it..
<skamster> many thanks :)
<skamster> KMainWindow.__init__(self, parent)
<skamster> this line was missing
<Riddell> skamster: ah hah
<skamster> ..and now also the akonadi-exceptions appeared :D
<Riddell> skamster: if it's the same error "TypeError: ItemFetchScope.fullPayload(): first argument of unbound method must have type 'ItemFetchScope'
<Riddell> then you need to add the necessary argument to fullPayload()
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205252 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (7 files in 5 dirs) Move sleep suppression and canExit handling fully into MuonMainWindow for less code duplication between MuonMainWindow derivatives
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205254 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 3 dirs) ... and since we reimplement MuonMainWindow::workerEvent(), we'll need to call it in our reimplementations if we want suspend suppression
<skamster> Riddell: the akonadi-part works for now, except the signal
<skamster> self.connect(self.itemfetch, SIGNAL("result()"), self.itemFetched)
<skamster> if i make a SIGNAL("result(result)"
<skamster> then i became that: TypeError: type 'result' is not supported as a slot argument type
<skamster> else, the method is never used..
<Riddell> skamster: where are the API docs for itemfetch's class?
<skamster> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.5-api/akonadi/Akonadi.ItemFetchJob.html#itemsReceived
<skamster> i tried both signals..
<skamster> itemsReceived and result.. result is to find in the exampe
<skamster> *example
<skamster> the result is the same on both signals
<Riddell> so try   SIGNAL("itemsReceived([Akonadi.Item])")
<skamster> TypeError: type '[Akonadi.Item]' is not supported as a slot argument type
<Riddell> try  SIGNAL("itemsReceived (const Akonadi::Item::List &items)")
<skamster> TypeError: type 'Akonadi::Item::List&items' is not supported as a slot argument type
<tsimpson> you dont use variable names, only types
<skamster> mh, but isn't the slot the third argument anyway?
<tsimpson> just take out the "items" part
<Riddell> tsimpson:   SIGNAL("itemsReceived (const Akonadi::Item::List)")  ?
<skamster>         self.connect(self.itemfetch,  SIGNAL("itemsReceived(Akonadi::Item::List)"), self.itemFetched)
<skamster> this "works"
<tsimpson> SIGNAL("itemsReceived (const Akonadi::Item::List&)")
<skamster> the method isn't used, but it don't crash..
<tsimpson> the const and & get stripped by Qt internally anyway
<skamster> tsimpson: thanks :) this part work's now.. i just receive nothing.. :(
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205259 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Add the option of whether or not to pass the --dont-reload flag to
<CIA-24> software-properties-kde so that muon-installer can choose not to, since it
<skamster> self.itemfetch = akonadi.Akonadi.ItemFetchJob(akonadi.Akonadi.Collection().root())
<skamster> self.itemfetch.fetchScope().fetchFullPayload()
<skamster> self.itemfetch.doStart()
<skamster> this and the connector is the akonadi-code..
<skamster> if someone know what's wrong with that, i like to know it :)
<skamster> i've try to do it like in the example
<tsimpson> all I can see that's different is that you're instantiating an Akonadi.Collection and calling root(), but root() is static
<tsimpson> that shouldn't effect anything though
<skamster> mmh, but i do also a fetchfullpayload and a doStart.. this is the example.. http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.5-api/akonadi/Akonadi.ItemFetchJob.html
<skamster> what should i do to get it work?
<skamster> root() is ok in a first step to get all items
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205261 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Qt strips "const &" from signal/slot connections, so don't put them there in the first place for a very minor optimization
<ulysses> Riddell: I just upgraded, the patch solved the problem
<Riddell> ulysses: awooga
<ulysses> qt 4.7.2 will contain the fix so we don't need the patch than
<tsimpson> skamster: when I run it, the job has an error (so obviously itemsReceived is never emitted), try connecting to SIGNAL("result(KJob*)") and check for error
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Dragon Player wants to install some video codecs, but QApt Batch is waiting for authorization for a while, but nothing happens
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: could be related to the polkit updates. there has been some breakage. I was right about to step away for lunch, though
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<skamster> mh, with that i don't became a error but a empty array..
<tsimpson> then I guess there is no data...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any ideas on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60430957/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.5.85-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - It's failed for three retries now.
<ScottK> I'm going to try installing all the build deps now and see if there's some conflict that's not in the buildlog
<tsimpson> both libpolkit-qt-1-0 and libpolkit-qt-1-1 are being installed
<tsimpson> that seems to be the problem there
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> So something needs a rebuild.  I should be able to sort that.
<skamster> self.connect(self.collectfetch,  SIGNAL("collectionsReceived(Akonadi.Collection.List&)"), self.collectionFetched)
<skamster> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.5-api/akonadi/Akonadi.CollectionFetchJob.html
<skamster> tsimpson: do you see a problem there? it's the same message like before.. (Akonadi.Collection.List& seems to be wrong)
<tsimpson> you need to use C++/Qt type names, rather than python ones
<tsimpson> ie: Akonadi::Collection::List
<skamster> yes, i saw it right now :)
<skamster> thanks and sorry.. i think i know now how to handle..
<ScottK> vim being installable on armel is a huge help.
<billstei> Anyone using KDevelop 4.1.x via the Kubuntu Backports and Kubuntu Beta Backports ppa's ?
<ulysses> why the hell I have Synaptic and not KPackageKit? o.O
<billstei> Riddell: FWIW - Kate 4.5.85 is not compatible with KDevelop 4.1.1 (which refuses to run), but I just tested KDevelop 4.1.60 which runs okay.
<ScottK> We need newer kdevplatform and kdevelop
<skamster> ehm, could someone tell me, how i came from a collection to its content?
<skamster> as i understand, collections are like folders, right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK so this is a snapshot of my book, read what it says just before the image : http://imagebin.ca/view/Z9Czi1c.html : :P
<tsimpson> skamster: looks like it can be a directory, or a server. so I guess you should inspect the url()
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you too ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not completely wrong at least.
<skamster> ah, ehm, no, i've got a collection with the right content (as .name() said)
<skamster> i just need to access the items
<shadeslayer> well .... it says that the developer is Linux Treads ... how is not wrong? :P
<shadeslayer> completely wrong i mean 
<ScottK> He was a student when he started it.
<shadeslayer> oh .. your referring to the part where it says Unix Like?
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: 0ubuntu3 should fix that
<shadeslayer> still got the name wrong
<ScottK> And it can be reasonably described as Unix alike....
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> anyways .. back to studying .... :(
<tsimpson> skamster: why can't you do that from the URL? (if it's a file:// url)
<skamster> mmh, is this a clean way? of course i could parse again the file, but aren't there objects for that in akonadi?
<tsimpson> I can't see anything in Collection that would provide any "real" access
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101210173611-yy5bnwhl1u1babtj * debian/changelog Rebuild for new polkit-qt-1 ABI break
<ScottK> agateau: re default sizes blog post, it might be nice to have one talking about netbooks and don't assume too much screen real estate is available (recalling your kopete fix).
<skamster> ehm, is it possible to use KABC::Addressee in pykde?
<skamster> i searched in google but found nothing except c++- and pykde3-examples
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did not run the hooks I suppose?
<apachelogger> arm box is at load 5.90
<ScottK> It seems to sustain throughput pretty well up to ~4.
<apachelogger> yeah, that is me :P
 * apachelogger applies magic everywhere he goes
<apachelogger> making things more responsive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: silly 
<ScottK> apachelogger: I noticed it wasn't the Make manual he was spending his time with either.
<apachelogger> ScottK: one would imagine that he had better things to do than giggle about crappy books
<apachelogger> apparently not...
 * apachelogger kills the arm box
 * apachelogger blames that all on Riddell
 * ScottK is starting to suspect he's actively working to remain at minion level indefinitely.
<ScottK> It might just be the folly of youth though.
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could anyone test kstars in 4.6 beta 2?
<_Groo_> with my current nvidia, the window is borked, it doesnt render correctly
<yofel> confirmed, I get garbage
<_Groo_> yofel: :P k im not crazy then :D
<yofel> _Groo_: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/kstars.png
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah almost exactly
<_Groo_> yofel: i cleaned the configs, etc, its not local.. its rendering problem
<yofel> nope, I never used it before
<ScottK> _Groo_ and yofel: Do you have compositing enabled?
<yofel> yes
<ScottK> How does it look without composting?
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> Spelling is so hard.
<yofel> differently... borked
<ScottK> Then I'd file a bug on kdeedu at b.k.o with screen shots of both.
<_Groo_> could anyone confirm that phonon xine is broken in beta2?
<_Groo_> im upgrading to latest ubuntu audio team pulseaudio build so i can see if vlc phonon stops crashing with latest stable pulse
<_Groo_> for now, only gstreamer works.. yack...
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> Tm_T: did kopete ever consider using libpurple?
<yofel> _Groo_: how do I check?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: we do not care about xine
<apachelogger> gstreamer is default
<apachelogger> gstreamer must be obeyed
<apachelogger> that is until someone cares to package the new phonon vlc
<apachelogger> for which I have been asking since its release
<apachelogger> yet there is no package
<_Groo_> yofel: you install phonon-xine and switch to it.. i made it work.. but he is behaving strangely
<apachelogger> <--- one unhappy upstream riight there
<apachelogger> _Groo_: phonon xine is unmaintained
<apachelogger> and will be retired upstream soonish
<_Groo_> apachelogger: there isnt? for natty you mena?
<yofel> hm, I have xine as preferred backend here, but using pulseaudio
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well vlc is STILL crashing on exit :P so i cant use it ¬¬
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> fix it
<apachelogger> told ya
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah me too xine + pulseaudio
 * yofel switches to gstreamer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i got the latest code from pulseaudio! with the patches you mentioned! stil crashes!!!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: tolda ya :D
<apachelogger> told ya to talk to coling
 * apachelogger does not give a rats ass about how pulse is incapable to do proper threading
<_Groo_> apachelogger: couldnt find coling :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and you are part of the team!
<_Groo_> and btw
<_Groo_> isnt pulse the default for natty? in kubuntu?
<yofel> it is
<apachelogger> part of what team?
<_Groo_> and vlc isnt going to be the default phonon in kubuntu in natty?
<yofel> _Groo_: default for maverick too actually
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> never
<apachelogger> ever
<_Groo_> apachelogger: phonon-vlc
<apachelogger> not gonna happen
<apachelogger> _Groo_: so?
<apachelogger> the bug is not in vlc
<apachelogger> not in phonon-vlc
<apachelogger> not in phonon
<apachelogger> == I am not part of the  team that creates crap software
<_Groo_> apachelogger: who do you think they gonna believe easier? me or you?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its like the damn digikam guy, digikam is still crashing in beta 2, i added the dump to the bug, and he just ignores me and says its fixed.. but hes saying its fixed since 4.6 alpha!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> should I believe you then?
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> coling says the patches I pointed you at fixed the issue
<apachelogger> yet you say they dont
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> whom do I believe :P
<apachelogger> a not official minion or a pulsehaxx0r :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly
<apachelogger> ../../../include/QtOpenGL/../../src/opengl/qgl.h:69: fatal error: GLES2/gl2.h: No such file or
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> should I ever meet someone from TI
<apachelogger> I will probably have to punch him real hard for doing proprietary drivers
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> srsly
<_Groo_> ehehehe
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> oh this is so full of shit
<Tm_T> apachelogger: libpurple? yes, at the time all agreed we didn't want to rewrite our protocol stuff, if my failing memory serves right
<ulysses> nice, Dragon Player give me a crash window after I close it
<_Groo_> ulysses: using vlc backend?
<_Groo_> ulysses: with pulse audio?
<ulysses> _Groo_: nope, with phonon-backend-xine, and without pulseaudio I think (I upgraded Lucid -> Maverick ->Natty)
<_Groo_> ulysses: could you try vlc with pulse in natty? and see if it crashes too?
<ulysses> _Groo_: with phonon-backend-vlc Dragon player don't even show the video itself, only its sound
<_Groo_> ulysses: yeah it used to with same code in 4.5... dont know whats broken
<_Groo_> ulysses: does it crash on exit?
<ulysses> _Groo_: yes:(
<_Groo_> can you paste the pulseaudio version in antty you are using?
<_Groo_> 0.9.2 final?
<ulysses> 0.9.22-0ubuntu3
<_Groo_> same as mine
<_Groo_> bug apachelogger ;)
<_Groo_> ulysses: btw can you do me a favor? do you have digikam installed?
<ulysses> _Groo_: not yet
<_Groo_> ulysses: after you install it, see if it crashes when you go to menu -> settings
<ulysses> _Groo_: I'll do
<_Groo_> ulysses: if it does, open a bug in bugs.kde.org, digikam ppl dont believe me :P
<ulysses> )
<ulysses> :)
 * _Groo_ thinks neither apachelogger 
<_Groo_> [17:41] <apachelogger> whom do I believe :P [17:41] <apachelogger> a not official minion or a pulsehaxx0r :P
 * _Groo_ is so unapreciated :P
<ulysses> evillogger
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> whats the backtrace
<_Groo_> apachelogger: of digikam?
<apachelogger> yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me get the bug
<_Groo_> bug 254283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254283 in movabletype-opensource (Ubuntu) "Please sync movabletype-opensource 4.2~rc4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254283
<_Groo_> huu not launch
<_Groo_> kde
<ulysses> _Groo_: it doesn't crash for me
<_Groo_> stupid bot
<_Groo_> ulysses: 32 or 64 bits?
<ulysses> _Groo_: 32 bit
<_Groo_> ulysses: its a 64 bits but aparently
<_Groo_> bug*
<_Groo_> kde bug 254283
<ubottu> KDE bug 254283 in libkipi "digikam 1 4 0 (and 1 5 0) crash as soon as i click settings / configure digikam" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254283
<_Groo_> better :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: last entries, from me, have updated traces for 4.5 and 4.6
<apachelogger> what is your kipi version?
<apachelogger> erhm
<apachelogger> libkipi
<apachelogger> also are kipi-plugins installed?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: libkipi8                                                             4:4.5.85-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 and yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: huuu wait, kipi-plugins is still linked to libkipi7
<_Groo_> gonna rebuild with 8 and see what happens
<_Groo_> building
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> now it is filling up the memory
 * apachelogger kills Riddell's build
<apachelogger> if I got in
<_Groo_> apachelogger: with recompiled digikam + kipi it worked :)
<_Groo_> finally :D
<apachelogger> we all know what to do then...
 * Tm_T hides
<allee-k> _Groo_: sound like a binary incompatible change in 4.6, doesn't it?
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1205319 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.h API documentation updates, including making note of which functions are asynchronous and have signals to report events/data.
<_Groo_> going home, seeya guys later
<apachelogger> allee-k: apparenlty it did not
<apachelogger> allee-k: well, actually it really does not ;)
<apachelogger> it just happens that one version of the lib is fixed and the old one is not and we currently use the old one ^^
<Messanger>  world leaders setting you all up right now to get microchipped by RFID microchips with identity/healthcare/credit information into their new world order why they are folding the economy , their solution to the problem they are causing is the RFID microchip  http://www.scribd.com/doc/44997148/The-Mark-of-the-Beast    Romans 10:13 all who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
<allee-k> apachelogger: ah, so double-broken bin compat to be  binary compatible again.  Good :)
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<apachelogger> kipi7 & kipi8 are not abi compatbile
<apachelogger> thus the difference in version?
<apachelogger> jussi: we has gotten the spam it seems
<yofel> apachelogger: btw, about my icecc issue before: it seems that to icecc it seems that a running boinc client is a valid reason NOT to use a system (even if it's niced) - so my fault
<allee-k> apachelogger: ups. then you're right of course.
<valorie> any news from rbelem?
<nixternal> ScottK: firing the ppc up, did you shut it down?
<nixternal> ScottK: it is fired up for you
 * nixternal heads out for the evening
<apachelogger> guess what
<apachelogger> I am in a fun mood
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> nixternal, ScottK: you surely could do some mad WoL thing
<valorie> it's friday night, apachelogger!
<valorie> time for fun!
<apachelogger> yus yus
<apachelogger> also I have a bit of a PITA from the opengles stuff on the n900
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-11
 * apachelogger wonders when kubuntu-mobile can go natty
 * apachelogger also wonders if rbelem junior is released yet
<valorie> someone is working pretty hard for *that* release event
<valorie> for sure
<apachelogger> how long does this take anyway?
<apachelogger> Nightrose surely must know, she did a couple of them already ... scnr
 * valorie has done three of the birth variety of release events
<valorie> the first one took almost two days
<valorie> with my daughter, we didn't have time to get the midwife, and she was born in the vw bug
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> two days?
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> good thing I am no lady, two days of work without alcohol
<apachelogger> sounds pretty impossible to me ;)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it was hard work, but I was young and stupid
 * apachelogger is out of advocaat
<apachelogger> is that even spelled that way
<apachelogger> well, I am out of something
<yofel> and I'm out of nerves regarding the launchpad buildds, how little memory do those have o.O? (Ok, I know the openjdk java vm is crap, but still...) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60458966/buildlog.txt.gz
<apachelogger> yofel: report a bug
<apachelogger> whenever something annoys you: report a bug
<apachelogger> whenever it is slow: report a bug
<apachelogger> whenever you feel like it: report a bug :P
<dantti> wow :) kpk got WAY faster  :D
<apachelogger> hold on, are you not the kpk dev? :P
<dantti> apachelogger: well yes, it's just that in this last version when the listing was a bit big it got a bit slow to display the list
 * apachelogger notes that muon always was fast :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> valorie: isnt it lovely how people can waste my time
<JontheEchidna> that's becaues it's pulling data off of an MMap instead of everything over DBus :P
<dantti> I did a bunch of improvements but still a bit slow, and today I realised that it was actually slow because the default Qt class to calculate the sizeHint was dam slow
<dantti> apachelogger: it wasn't slow because of the data arrival, that's pretty fast (not as much local data of course), but after the data arives it took long to display them..
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna has a highlight on muon
<apachelogger> dantti: yes, I know, IIRC JontheEchidna also put a lot of work into the actual display improvements
<JontheEchidna> no, actually I was about to post about a bug I reported today in response to you telling yofel to always report bugs :P
<apachelogger> you two should exchange knowledge...
<JontheEchidna> bug 259333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259333 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sync Mupen64Plus from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259333
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 259333
<ubottu> KDE bug 259333 in kdeui "KExtendableItemDelegate crashes in extendRect() on initial paint" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259333
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the always report bugs paradigm only applies to launchpad :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<valorie> lol
<dantti> apachelogger: btw, both kpk (now as Apper) and print-manager are in git :D
<apachelogger> terrible news everyone!
<apachelogger> I am going to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<JontheEchidna> nini
<dantti> apachelogger: dream with C code to print-manager :D
<apachelogger> I shall dream of the java
<apachelogger> java java java
<apachelogger> *explode*
<dantti> ok you shall have nightmares :P
 * yofel adds  some pyth0rn to the dream list
<yofel> sleep well :P
<valorie> sweet dreams, apachelogger
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205363 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Get rid of the unused status bar. It was only slowing down startup time
 * JontheEchidna just sped up APT init by 5%
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/qKfxZ.png vs http://i.imgur.com/8cJvS.png
<JontheEchidna> IsImportantDep was reading the Install-Recommends and Install-Suggests settings off disk each time for all packages except essential ones
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1205383 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> -Add a Backend::package() overload that takes a QLatin1String. If you can use
<CIA-24> this overload, it is more efficient since you don't have to go QString -> ascii
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205384 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Use the new QLatin1String QApt::Backend::Package() overload to find out what package our Application is. Slightly speeds up ApplicationBackend::init()
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1205385 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/PackageDelegate.cpp Proper horizontal size hints for libmuon's PackageDelegate.
<nixternal> apachelogger: what is WoL? I just got back from an amazing restaurant/bar, so I may not even be seeing it straight right now :)
 * valorie guesses: World of Life
<valorie> which sounds like more fun to me than World of Warcraft
<valorie> nixternal: celebrating the 77th anniversary of the end of Prohibition?
<nixternal> sure, sounds good too me :)
<valorie> :-)
<nixternal> i might have celebbrated a bitch to much though to night
<nixternal> err, a bit to much
<maco> yep yep sounds right
<valorie> you're slurring a bit there, nixternal
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> maco: what do you know? :p
 * nixternal waits for the tequilla at 10am to pop up :p
<maco> 11am
<maco> though you tried to justify by pointing out the timezones... and i said it was 10am in your usual timezone
<nixternal> 11am? dang, I must have been running late. and if you remember, i wasn't the only one. specialkevin and greg-g joined me as well
<nixternal> dang, that took a long time to type correctly
<valorie> wait, isn't nixternal in Chicago?
<maco> yes
<maco> we were in ohio at the time
<valorie> oh, you are referring to good times in the past
<valorie> wow, tequila in the morning
<maco> yeah he was doing tequila shots at lunch at OLF 2008
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> need to go hang out with maco again. i was a good punchin' bag for jokes then :p
<valorie> although a bloody mary has tequila, right?
<maco> *i* need to get crimsun's photos of you dancing on the bus at uds
<nixternal> man, olf 2008 i can barely remember. me, jono, kevin, greg, and the other michigan folks tore columbus up
<maco> jorge
<valorie> I 've never had one of those for breakfast, but I rmember a friend having one
<nixternal> we had a cameraman with us, and he was telling everyone we were rockstars and they fell for it
<nixternal> jorge wimped out cuz jill came down
<maco> yeah he didnt come to lunch with us. they went and did a romantic one alone or something
<nixternal> i think our lunch was romantic :D
<valorie> shots at lunch, no wonder you think that!
<valorie> lol
<maco> i was dating dan at the time right?
<nixternal> i kept sneaking out during talks to go to the different bars too. i fell in love with columbus, though i still think Ohio State sucks, yeah that is at you vorian 
<maco> he and i didnt flake off for a romantic lunch!
<nixternal> maco: i think so, but i don't know. i think i found out about it afterwards
<maco> nixternal: the other day, a recruiter who i guess cant type, asked me if i know rugby
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i had one call me the other day saying "I just read over your resume and think you would be perfect for this job." I asked about the job and he said, "It is doing .NET development" and I broke in and said something like, "Then you didn't read my resume you fscking idiot!"
<apachelogger> nixternal: wake up lazy monster
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> wake on lan
<apachelogger> or something like that
 * apachelogger gets all lost in acronyms
<apachelogger> ...
<valorie> wake up lazy monster would be WULM
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> What overhappenedto Lessie
<valorie> still lurking in the loch, I do believe
<valorie> although I think she's Nessie
<valorie> since it's Loch Ness
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> pardon my scots
<apachelogger> s/lessie/lassie
<valorie> I think you don't have much Scots blood
 * valorie is a bit over 1/4
 * apachelogger got royal austrian blood though :P
<valorie> nice!
<apachelogger> then again we austrians got rid of the royal thing *just in time*...
<valorie> although they were an ugly bunch, the Hanoverians
<apachelogger> unlike the empire, which now tries to color their prince
<valorie> so I'm not sure I'd boast about that line....
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> you meant the wrong ones
<valorie> brits are still trying to rid themselves of their Prince
<apachelogger> those where the swiss who happened to rule austria
<valorie> ah
<apachelogger> not the austrians who happeend to rule austria
<valorie> damn Swiss
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> back in the days we were an archdukedom (is that even a proper word?)
 * apachelogger shall consult the google while he also looks for lassie
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> that is rather silly
<apachelogger> lassie first was in a motion picture in 1943
<apachelogger> last one was 2005
<apachelogger> that is completely unrealistic
<apachelogger> *no* dog gets *that* old
<valorie> right, a beautiful Collie
<valorie> most of whom were actually male
<valorie> but who could tell, under all that fur?
<valorie> pretty sure there was more than one "Lassie"
<apachelogger> must have had a tiny willy or someone would have noticed
<apachelogger> http://www.lassie.net/
<valorie> I'm sure the trainer etc. knew
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but it was supposed to be a girl dog, so ....
<valorie> what do they care?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I used to watch that show every Saturday morning
<apachelogger> that page says lassie is immortal
<apachelogger> which would explain things
<apachelogger> also it would imply that (s)he is an alien
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> bunny
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angora_rabbit
<valorie> they are so cute!
<valorie> I used to show rabbits
 * apachelogger falls over, faints, stops breathing and wets himself
<valorie> the Angora breeders were always covered with fluff
 * valorie hands over the towel and a cool drink of water
<apachelogger> this is too much
 * apachelogger heads over to the identica
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think that the kay, the dee and the eee should advertise the identi.ca plunder more
<Nightrose> apachelogger: we do already ;-)
<apachelogger> it does not work
<apachelogger> http://identi.ca/
<apachelogger> groups with most members
<apachelogger> you bun too, linux, gnu/linux, debian, pyth0rn, kde
<Nightrose> yea because we kick out spammers every now and then
<valorie> every once in awhile I weed in there
<apachelogger> still
<valorie> gosh, sometimes it is page after page of spammers
<apachelogger> why in the name of our savior, the doctor, would pyth0rn have more people in the group than the big blue k
<valorie> I think the big groups don't bother
<valorie> because it's slow work
 * apachelogger usually flags them when he spots one
<valorie> they let spammers stay
<valorie> I used to also
<apachelogger> not sure if that actually makes any difference
<valorie> but nobody looks at the flags
<apachelogger> cool
<valorie> unfortunately no
<valorie> it just makes you feel better
<apachelogger> well, at least I do not need to look at the spam no more ;)
<valorie> right
<apachelogger> which is a good outcome for 2 seconds of clicks ;)
<valorie> I do block them from me too
<valorie> agreed
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> uds tasks on my todo again
<apachelogger> slowly they are coming up in the priority chain
<apachelogger> muhahaha
 * apachelogger will be spamming like identica...
<ari-tczew> is it possible to add button 'Up' to dolphin ?
<ari-tczew> there is back and forward
<ari-tczew> but I prefer to use Up instead Back
<valorie> up is good anyway, to get you to the base site
<yofel> ari-tczew: right click on the toolbar -> configure toolbars
<valorie> niters
<yofel> gn valorie
<ari-tczew> yofel: thnx
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO it would be good if we could get our hands on an arm netbook and a tablet
<apachelogger> latter in particular since plasma-mobile & tablet are the same code (essentially) and thus we could drive the n900 and a tablet porting effort at the same time without much overhead
<maco> apachelogger: one of my friends says he once saw a lady sitting at a spinning wheel with an angora bunny on her lap, petting it and spinning the hair into the yarn
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> qt is still building
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> ScottK: from pbuilder build to results i surely is more than 12h
 * apachelogger started a build at 1am
<apachelogger> maco: I totally see how that could happen... ^^
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> ktorrent/libktorrent and amarok are now daily builds :)
<_Groo_> my amarok also has coverbling :)
<_Groo_> guys how can i fix a branch import?
<_Groo_> lp:choqok is broken because choqok is hosted in git now, and the branch is still trying to get it from kde svn
<yofel> _Groo_: you don't, you create a new one for git (and delete the old one if you can)
<yofel> _Groo_: and ping jelmer in #launchpad so he changes the master links in launchpad
<_Groo_> yofel: how do i create a new one? btw, amarok and ktorrent are built daily now :)
<yofel> _Groo_: got the git location?
<yofel> ah, it's on kde
<yofel> I'll do it
<_Groo_> yofel: i wanted to do it to learn how its done
<_Groo_> yofel: so i can add the ones that ocasionally arent yet on launchpad
<_Groo_> yofel: can you just show me basics? i only need to learn it once
<yofel> _Groo_: sry, I just finished, but you can try k3b, that needs a new one too https://code.launchpad.net/k3b http://gitweb.kde.org/k3b.git
<yofel> on launchpad, click on 'Import a branch'
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<_Groo_> yofel: now what? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/k3b/trunk
<yofel> there select the owner (for now yourself) - then the branch nick (for git using 'master' makes most sense) then select git, and put 'git://git.kde.org/k3b' into the location field
<yofel> _Groo_: that was the *wrong* location link, it needs the git://... link
<yofel> _Groo_: delete the import and do a new one as I said
<_Groo_> yofel: just did
<_Groo_> yofel: sorry, i didnt read the paste :) its ok now
<_Groo_> yofel: its importing now
<yofel> hm, I guess for an import using anongit is fine, but I really advise to use 'master' as branch nick for git imports, in git the 'trunk' branch is named master
<yofel> but leave it for now, not important
<_Groo_> yofel: ok
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i used anon since imports are read only
<_Groo_> did you changed choqok? whats the link?
<yofel> _Groo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/choqok/master
<_Groo_> yofel: k tks, gonna create a recipe for it too
<_Groo_> yofel: want me to do k3b recipes too?
<yofel> I don't use it much, but feel free to do them :P
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<_Groo_> yofel: if you want i can start helping with neon
<arpan> hi
<arpan> natty updates seem to be broken... 
<arpan> anyone else did face any update issues?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: did you fix kipi yet?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what you mean by fixed kipi?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if i did new packages in my system? yes i did, digikam is  working fine now...
<apachelogger> how does that help ulysses' system?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: want me to upload them to ninja?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> to natty
<apachelogger> and ninjas
<_Groo_> i gonna upload to ninjas, and you merge into natty?
<apachelogger> and everywhere where we have kde 4.6 builds
<apachelogger> _Groo_: one merges from new to old not from old to new
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok i remake the question, how do i send it to natty?
<apachelogger> you report a bug
<apachelogger> attach a debdiff
<apachelogger> find a sponsor
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<_Groo_> explain the debdiff part
<yofel> !debdiff
<ubottu> A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<_Groo_> k, gonna read that and ill get back to you today apachelogger or yofel
<arpan> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/JnvHEaR9
<_Groo_> apachelogger: cant built choqok daily, package is still broken upstream kdelibs5-dev: Breaks: libkwebkit-dev (< 0.9svn1123738) but 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<_Groo_> brb
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> jt probably only fixed it in nattyyyyy
<yofel> _Groo_: maverick or natty?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: !sru
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> !sru | _Groo_
<ubottu> _Groo_: please see above
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger has learned something 
<apachelogger> \o/
<yofel> _Groo_: kubuntu updates ppa is fixed, but I don't think anyone did a maverick archive SRU
<arpan> Riddell: full-upgrade on natty suggests to remove most of the kde.. looks like dependency issues. please have a look. http://pastebin.com/JnvHEaR9
<yofel> arpan: let me try here
<arpan> yofel: ok.. atb!!
<ulysses> arpan: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<arpan> ulysses: k i'll try right now
<yofel> hm, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/542371/
<yofel> didn't jonathan upload a polkit-kde rebuild?
<ulysses> there was some polkit update today
<yofel> let me try the main server
<arpan> ulysses: dist-upgrade gives me http://pastebin.com/i8CEE2un
<ulysses> huh
<yofel> arpan: run apt-get install -f 
<arpan> and apt-get -f install  gives me http://pastebin.com/1vBrttSc
<yofel> ok, main server has new polkit-kde
<yofel> arpan: looks about right
<ulysses> arpan: it wants to remove two packages, seems ok
<yofel> (I had those too)
<Riddell> arpan: looks like polkit updates have arrived
<arpan> yofel: ulysses, going to proceed with install -f option
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ^^
<ulysses> I updated already today, but there was nothing like this, using the main mirror
<arpan> Riddell: thanks! I'll update the list and try it again.
<JontheEchidna> remove libpolkit-qt-1-0
 * yofel goes rebuilding kmess for maverick beta ppa (libkonq5a transition)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have kde on armel on natty again?
<apachelogger> when I tried upgrading mobile it went pretty much six feet under
 * apachelogger wonders why we are compiling Qt examples
<Riddell> apachelogger: I believe most of KDE is compiled on arm now
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> trying to get kwin-gles then
<apachelogger> mgraesslin wants it in 11.04 ;)
 * apachelogger too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im confused
<_Groo_> apachelogger: digikam works fine in natty since its using libkipi8 now
<arpan> yofel: ulysses, apt-get -f install worked.. had to do safe-upgrade afterwords to update some remaining packages though.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its only maverich + kde 4.6 ppa that brakes, cause the system is using libkipi7 still
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so the idea would be to add kipi-plugins rebuilt wirh kde 4.6 to kubuntu ppa
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, then rebuild in digikam in beta ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it would remove old kipi and install the new one, digikam needs to be rbuilt in same ppa too
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/kipi-plugins
<yofel> arpan: right, install -f will only fix broken depends, not install updates
<apachelogger> says libkipi7 here
<apachelogger> or there
 * apachelogger aint got no natty 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahh cause its using digkam 1.5.0 right?
<_Groo_> latest its 1.6 which has the fix upstream
<apachelogger> it does have nothing to do with digikam?
<apachelogger> there was no fix in digikam
<apachelogger> there was no issue in digikam
<apachelogger> ...
<_Groo_> no, its libkipi + the kde kipi lib
<_Groo_> actually is a combination of digikam + libkipi + kipi plugins
<_Groo_> all 3 nees to be rebuilt or it will crash digikam
<_Groo_> needs*
<arpan> yofel: thanks!! i didn't know that.. but now i do :)
<apachelogger> why?
<_Groo_> and it needs to be 1.6 not 1.5
<apachelogger> why?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah confirmed, needs to be libkipi8 + digikam 1.6 + kde 4.6 beta 1 or above
<apachelogger> why?
<_Groo_> cause the fixes where sent upstream but didnt make it in 4.54
<apachelogger> wha?
<_Groo_> ok, the thing is
<_Groo_> digikam uses a stupid function call for libkipi, you can see it in my debug info in the bug report
<yofel> ok, kde 4.5.85 provides libkipi8, which is the actual issue here I think
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah like i said
<_Groo_> needs to be kde 4.6 with libkipi8 and digikam 1.6
<_Groo_> and kipi-plugins needs to be rebuilt or it will be linked to libkipi7
<yofel> _Groo_: then file a merge request for digkam in debian experimental, they have 1.6
<_Groo_> fortunatelly it doesnt break other packages that relly on kipi
<_Groo_> yofel: arrrrgh how i do that?
<_Groo_> this looks like the vatican, layers below layers XD
<apachelogger> _Groo_: a) libkipi is part of KDE
<apachelogger> b) what does it have to do with digikam
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly, the fix is upstream in 4.6 but didnt make it to 4.5 yet
<arpan> Riddell: in natty i do not see Documents, Downloads, Music etc. folders under my home, is it default for natty or a bug?
<apachelogger> a) libkipi is part of KDE b) what does it have to do with digikam?
<_Groo_> digikam calls kipi-plugins which calls libkipi, if you use libkipi7, do to a bug it crash digikam when calling settigs
<apachelogger> c) why should digikam neeed to be 1.6 then?
<_Groo_> since digikam is linked to kipi and libkipi, for the patch to work, you need to compile kipi plugins + digikam with kde 4.6 libkipi8
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<_Groo_> apachelogger: because there was another bug, not related that ALSO crashed digikam in 1.5 when calling settings in 64 bits systems :D
<apachelogger> the whole point of shared objects is that you do not need to relink everything everytime
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im playing safe here
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that is a different issue then
<_Groo_> libkipi8 is not abi compatible with 7.. thats why you need to rebuild it.. thats why digikam is crashing in maverick with normal packages, if you upgrade it to kde 4.6 beta 2
<apachelogger> that still does not varant 
<apachelogger> upgrading to 1.6
<_Groo_> if you upgrade maverick to our ppa, and leave maverick digikam as is, it wont even load.. it will crash
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger is using interesting words today ^^
<yofel> still doesn't warrant 1.6, only a rebuild
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you still do not need 1.6 to fix that
<apachelogger> also 
<apachelogger> that is wrong
<apachelogger> libkipi7 will remain installed
<apachelogger> thus digikam will not crash because of libkipi8
<apachelogger> which is the whole point of shared objects and having them packaged in a package with a number as suffix
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> it all comes together eventually
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i always play safe.. least complaints = kde 4.6 + digikam 1.6 + libkipi8
<apachelogger> introducing new versions != playing safe
<_Groo_> apachelogger: all clean and tight
<apachelogger> atomic updates == playing safe
<apachelogger> what you are doing is squash a fly with an elephant and that elephant will most likely still be buzzing around
<_Groo_> 1.6 is very stable and has been out for a while now
<apachelogger> *for you* it is stable
<apachelogger> anyhow
<_Groo_> i think we should use the open window of alpha to upgrade digikam acordingly
<apachelogger> digikam is not going to 1.6 period
<apachelogger> doesnt belong in beta ppa anyway
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im not arguing with you, yuu guys know what you are doing, but just a question? why not?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> introducing new versions != playing safe
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> atomic updates == playing safe
<_Groo_> why not to upgrade while we are in alpha?
<_Groo_> no no, not for maverick, for natty
<_Groo_> upgrade natty to 1.6 before the merge window closes
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> that can go up
<apachelogger> also it probably needs merging with debian
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thats what i was talking about :)
<apachelogger> while you are at it
<apachelogger> ...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, im gonna regret this... how do i do this merge?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i also need to upgrade the wally package to latest version
<apachelogger> you look what debian has, diff what we have against their stuff and see if htere is stuff we maybe want to have in our packaging
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i was the original uploader in maverick
<apachelogger> wally?
<_Groo_> wally package, wallpaper changer for plasma with standalone app
<_Groo_> !package wally
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package wally
<_Groo_> stupid bot
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger reports bug
<_Groo_> the bot doesnt know about multiverse packages?
<apachelogger> Filename: pool/universe/w/wally/wally_2.3.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> it is not in multiverse
<apachelogger> !info wally
<ubottu> wally (source: wally): Qt4 wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1618 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<_Groo_> or universe :P
<_Groo_> i already packages 2.4.0 which is the latest, but i was lazy to send it upstream :D
<_Groo_> now seems a good time to do it
<_Groo_> anyway i need to go get my daughter, ill be back in a few hours
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well talk later about upgrading digikam and wally ok?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: bug 689011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689011 in wally (Ubuntu) "Wally description next to useless" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689011
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol, why description is useless?
<apachelogger> see report
<ulysses> who reads description?
 * apachelogger does
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, ill change it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i just copied the description the original coder did of the package
<_Groo_> for* the package
<_Groo_> k im gonna upgrade wlly to 2.4.x, change the description and send to my ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you can then check if its all ok and ill send it to you upstream
<_Groo_> before going up and down trying to do it right
<apachelogger> !sponsoring | _Groo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsoring
<apachelogger> !sponsorship | _Groo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsorship
<apachelogger> really a stupid bot
<_Groo_> lol
<_Groo_> maybe just sponsor?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<apachelogger> oh there is even an own process page
<apachelogger> the amount of politics documentation keeps suprising me
<_Groo_> do you guys won a cookie for every document you make me read? ¬¬
 * _Groo_ could been playing allods :P
<apachelogger> like you are really reading them
<apachelogger> that is like shadeslayer is really reading the make manual right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you reading the make manual?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: unfortunatelly i do :P it confuses me even more, but i read them :P
<_Groo_> this docs look like dependency hell!
<_Groo_> you need to read this... and for this part read this and this.. oh and this..
<_Groo_> then i go to the first this... which points me to more this arrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh
 * _Groo_ bangs head
<apachelogger> at some point you will have read the whole wiki and we can stop giving you links to the ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> we will then continue with the debian policy directly which is a much more worthwhile read anyway
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you must have skipped this part, lol XD When you're piloting, put some concentrated effort into helping people have a good and satisfying experience contributing to Ubuntu. Just how you do that is up to you. 
<_Groo_> ehehehe
<_Groo_> if i ever participate in a kubuntu reunion and someone asks me how it is to contribute, i might not be able to drop into tears
<_Groo_> avoid to drop into tears
<_Groo_> and babble something about apachelogger being mean to me
 * apachelogger notes that canonical management has the obscure idea that shoving time up people's arse will make them longterm contributors
<apachelogger> while that is a very adorable thing to think reality looks different
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol whats shoving time? spending time with minions you mean?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that is my thing
<apachelogger> <-- the evil master that people come to hater while being minion
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i contribute cause i like to see my name in tiny little fonts in the thank you you stupid minions link
<apachelogger> see, no shoving thigs involved there
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so my wife and kids can be proud of me ^^
<maco> apachelogger's two favourite things:  shnuggles & minions ?
 * apachelogger wonders whether he should dare upgrading kubuntu mobile to natty
<apachelogger> then my whole Qt build that is currently finishing up was for nothing :S
<apachelogger> maco: I like other things better than snuggles... :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: cookies?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: raping bots
<apachelogger> _Groo_: think of the grand children...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: being mean to poor groo?
<apachelogger> one day, on a hot summer evening, you can tell them of the time you went to see the masters of the universe
 * _Groo_ thinks that this is how is like an unoficial minion, he shivers to think of a motu irc sabatine
<maco> i have a shirt from when i went to see the Masters of the Universe
<apachelogger> and they harassed and what not, but in the end you became more internet famous than john cleese and got arrasted for leaking information
<maco> i wonder if they're still together...
<_Groo_> whos john cleese?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> you scared me
<_Groo_> ahhh monty python
 * apachelogger dd's his mobile image
<_Groo_> im very bad with names, i never forget a face but never remember a name
<_Groo_> im very popular in parties :P
<_Groo_> hey groo how are you? hum hu.. fine ppl i recognize but i dont remember the name,.. and hu.. you, fine?
<_Groo_> i tried mnemonics, eletric shocks (bad idea), hard drugs (kinda ok), nothing worked
 * apachelogger doesnt remember faces or names, only bums
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lo, you dont want to remember MY bum :D
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<maco> _Groo_: or maybe you dont want him to remember your bum?
<_Groo_> maco: thats what i said
<maco> no its not
<_Groo_> yofel: can you take a look at this build log? this is a launchpad bug right? very strange... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60490916/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.choqok_1.0-0~29176~2padoka~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maco> you said apachelogger wouldnt want to remember your bum. i said maybe YOU dont want apachelogger to remember your bum
<yofel> sure
<_Groo_> maco: huuu oO lets not talk about my bum anymore :)
<_Groo_> someone someday will eventually probably read this logs
<_Groo_> and put on wikileaks
<_Groo_> might be embarassing 
<maco> hmmm i think Masters of the Universe (the band) is gone :(
<_Groo_> i might be awarded a nobel by then
<yofel> _Groo_: can you get me your packaging?
<_Groo_> yofel: what do you mean?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've asked Genesi for a netbook.  Not sure if they'll have anymore to give out.  Not sure about where to get the tablet.
<ScottK> apachelogger: If the ice creaming isn't working, over 12 hours isn't suprising.
<yofel> _Groo_: where's the source you built from?
<ScottK> Also there was a koffice build going on yesterday too, IIRC, so that may have slowed things up.
<_Groo_> yofel: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+recipe/choqok-ubuntu
<yofel> (can't get to that from just the build log)
<_Groo_> yofel: ah sorry :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: works for me
<yofel> _Groo_: thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: jr just did not run the hooks as I told him
<ScottK> Maybe it was the koffice build then (I don't think it was ice creamed).
<_Groo_> yofel: it was building fine, i just took one dep out of control and commited/pushed it
<_Groo_> i never seen this error before
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh btw, question
 * apachelogger needs to work on the gst-codec-install stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, do you plan on implementing some magic for that in muon?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i discovered that new kmail akonadi has a strigi feeder
<yofel> _Groo_: please read your recipe again, in  *detail*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but the strigi feeder needs strigidaemon, it doesnt use strigi from nepomuk
<_Groo_> apachelogger: should we change the package to add strigidaemon dep?
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<apachelogger> a strigi feeder?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> what point that would have I wonder
<apachelogger> _Groo_: ask in #akonadi
<_Groo_> yofel: ops, lol!!! im getting from amarok XD
 * _Groo_ <--stupid minion
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you running beta 2 with new libpim? fire akonadi console and see the strigi feed, it will ask for strigidamon
<_Groo_> aparently from what i read, pim devs didnt had time to use the new virtuoso+nepomuk backend
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> there is a nepomuk feeder by default
<_Groo_> apachelogger: see http://imagebin.ca/view/AJS8azx.html'
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that particular agent uses strigidaemon
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but the package doesnt have that dep.. so when you activate it, it keeps popping errors till you take it out or install strigidaemon
<_Groo_> apachelogger: my question, do we add the dep or leave it?
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<apachelogger> _Groo_: ^^^^
<apachelogger> _Groo_: #akonadi
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<_Groo_> ¬¬
<ulysses> ¬.¬
<apachelogger> dont see you there yet
<_Groo_> im a slow typer
<maco> you cant just click the channel name?
<maco> why arent you using quassel?
<_Groo_> i could, im a lazy mouse user too
<_Groo_> im a lazy couch potato athlet
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ignored as usual.. i denote a pattern in behaviour whenever i enter a irc room :P
<apachelogger> compiling Qt examples and demos takes forever and even longer
<apachelogger> _Groo_: dude
<apachelogger> you entered the channel 3 minutes ago
<apachelogger> ...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its normal the little monkeys need to type every single word :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i was joking XD
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you know the little monkeys inside your computer that makes everything work?
<maco> i thought computers were powered by magic blue smoke
<maco> and thats why when the magic blue smoke gets out, they stop working
<apachelogger> pink smoke
<apachelogger> otherwise correct
<_Groo_> maco: nope, monkeys, little ones
<_Groo_> apachelogger: pink smoke if for amd... i use intel for now
<apachelogger> intel is purple
<_Groo_> apachelogger: nvidia uses green catterpillars
<yofel> _Groo_: what monkeys, you first telegraph the message to you next pidgin carrier service, they send it to a email conversion service, they to your secretary which prints the message out and types it into IRC, that takes a while
<apachelogger> nvidia does not
<_Groo_> yofel: i learned from work that 220 volts can speed up ppl quitte a lot
<yofel> heh
<_Groo_> yofel: its a very good morale booster
<_Groo_> yofel: it always make me laugh... dont know about the eletrocuted one... he seems fine.. doesnt complain after a few seconds
<_Groo_> phone become so quiet after i wired the high tension network to the phone lines...
<_Groo_> which proofs that electricity is the mother of all problem solving
<_Groo_> yofel: why the package couldnt be uploaded? choqok recipe
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> oh...
<_Groo_> yofel: need to remove it first from the ppa?
<yofel> wait
 * _Groo_ is sad... the walking dead season ended  :(
<ulysses> and two weeks until Doctor Who Christmas Special:(
<_Groo_> ulysses: ill have  ti play l4d2 over and over.. works fine in wine too
<_Groo_> ulysses: also allods new patch should be out real soon :)
<_Groo_> ulysses: i can swear ive seen apachelogger in the 2nd episode of twd .. he was the third walker from the left that was ripping the horse guts
<_Groo_> yofel: so do i need to remove the failed build from the ppa and try again?
<yofel> _Groo_: yes since no branch changed you uploaded the package with the same version, but you'll have to wait a day for the janitor to run then, maybe add some changelog entry so the packaging branch get's another rev
<_Groo_> yofel: k, gonna try, sec
<apachelogger> twd?
<yofel> then you can just supersede the build right now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> whatever
<_Groo_> apachelogger: The Walking Dead
<_Groo_> yofel: doing
<yofel> the walking dead reminds me of dawn of the dead.. (from the name)
<yofel> shaun of the dead was funny though
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, its inspired from the same comic, 
 * _Groo_ likes to mess around with apachelogger ;)
<_Groo_> which reminds me when i used to code for a living.. 
<_Groo_> and one point it time i commited to svn using haiku poems as description
<_Groo_> my project manager loved me so much
<_Groo_> if this for
<_Groo_> works as expected
<_Groo_> code will work
<_Groo_> :D
<_Groo_> and so on and so on
<_Groo_> maybe kubuntu could adopt this policy
<_Groo_> it sure would be the most poetic changelogs of all projects
<_Groo_> http://www.wikihow.com/Write-a-Haiku-Poem
<claydoh_> http://haiku-os.org :)
<CIA-24> [phonon-backends] sitter * 1205615 * trunk/ (37 files in 6 dirs) remove VLC backend - moved to gitorious
<_Groo_> claydoh: that too :)
 * claydoh hugs his badly scratched BeOS install cd :(
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: akonadi master has sqlite support for mobile \o/
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> instead of nepomuk there is going to be a strigi feeder
<apachelogger> so we can eliminate nepomuk on mobile
<_Groo_> apachelogger: wheres my cookie? D:
<_Groo_> groo asks questions
<_Groo_> is pushed around
<_Groo_> apachelogger is happy!
<_Groo_> last haiku of the afternoon, ill be back later
<_Groo_> seeya all later guys
<yofel> _Groo_: fetch some from the topic :P
 * claydoh worries his laptop won't be able to run kdepim due to ist heavy resource useage (if the current 4.6 is any indication)
 * claydoh cannot use this as a reason in convincing his wife that newer hardware would be prudent
<apachelogger> you could use sqlite ;)
 * claydoh would rather get newer hardware :)
<apachelogger> just saying ;)
<claydoh> I should try, kdepim4.6 is not bad really
<claydoh> is it even possible?
<yofel> still, how do you close kmail 4.6? If I close it it continues to run in the background, have to kill it to stop it
<claydoh> dunno, I only used it for 1 day, with that day I was mostly @ work
<claydoh> the imap resource/maildir resource whatever seem to still run
<claydoh> but ram/cpu useage is quite high for a pentuim -m 2gz/1gb ram system
<claydoh> in my case at least
<allee-k__> uhhh: kaddressbook 4.4.8 in 10.10 is broken: I see a list of <cryptic>.vcf file names instead of "first lastname" in middle column http://imagebin.ca/view/M2P6Fw.html
<yofel> right, here some akonadi process continues to run too using quite some resources :/
<apachelogger> claydoh: we probably do not have it yet
<apachelogger> need too upgrade to natty soonish and take a look at it
<apachelogger> yofel: I think that is intended
 * apachelogger starts singing xmas carols with Nightrose
<apachelogger> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade 
<apachelogger> process.
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed
<apachelogger> python oh python
<apachelogger> will you ever stop being such a load of fail
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: all of the gstreamer plugins seem to have a Gstreamer-De/Encoders fields. If I can get APT to get this field, I'll have the mimetypes each package can take
<apachelogger> splendid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what would a plugin searcher need out of qapt?
<JontheEchidna> e.g. what would it pass on for me to search for, exactly?
<JontheEchidna> It will probably pass along the mimetype, at the least.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gstreamer calls an exectuable gst-codec-install which gets gstreamer's version, the desired mimetype (as identified by gst) and the requesting application
<apachelogger> out the top of my head
<apachelogger> maybe I forgot something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gstreamer|0.10|totem|DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 decoder|decoder-video/x-divx, divxversion=(int)5
<apachelogger> that is what the installer would be called with
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1205636 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Turns out QString::toLatin1() does *not* return a QLatin1String, but rather a
<CIA-24> bytearray. It still compiled because there's a QString::QString(QByteArray)
<JontheEchidna> ^that caused an infinite loop, since Backend::package(QString) was calling Backend::Package(QString) due to the QByteArray-taking QString constructor :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> it also lead me to wonder why backend::search wasn't using the Backend::package(QLatin1String) overload in the first place
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1205637 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Small optimization: Use the new Backend::package(QL1S) overload inside
<CIA-24> Backend::search(). the QL1S overload is faster in the first place, plus since
<tsimpson> I don't think anything returns a QLatin1String in Qt, it's mostly a wrapper so you don't need to create a full blown QString from a const char*
<JontheEchidna> the function name was just a bit deceptive ;-)
<JontheEchidna> though to the troll's credit, that bit of API probably predates QL1S
<apachelogger> apachelogger->yawn();
<apachelogger> 201 mib of qt love
<apachelogger> why is it that big anyway?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you see the problems arpan was having due to polkit?
<JontheEchidna> For Backend::search(), xapian already returns results as an std::string. iirc std::string::c_str() is just grabbing data off of a pointer, so exchanging QString(std::string) for QL1S(std::string.c_str()) is an obvious gain
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, I said to try removing libpolkit-qt-1-0
<JontheEchidna> since we are now at libpolkit-qt-1-1
 * apachelogger tries a local crosscompile with qemu
<JontheEchidna> never heard back from him whether or not it worked though
<apachelogger> that means it worked
<JontheEchidna> They (polkit-qt-1) snuck a .so bump past so I accidentally uploaded a version that had so.1 libs in the -0 package, which complicates things :(
<JontheEchidna> this is why I am a strong advocate of not using wildcards in library.install files
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> dh should be smart enough to notice that and fail by default
<JontheEchidna> hmm, well this is a mostly useless backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542474/
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, about the install-time-config-decascading ... it ought to be supremely easy since we just need to copy the lowest priority kconfig object and then just iter over all entries in a higher value config writing to the new config
<JontheEchidna> now I'll have to see if I can reproduce it in gdb :/
<apachelogger> similarly for data files (just copy lowes priority and then overwrite with all stuff that appears in higher priority directories)
<JontheEchidna> gah, I can't reproduce :(
<JontheEchidna> Now I have a crash lurking around that I don't have good info on, haunting me :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: one would suppose that the qapt dev has proper dbg symbols for qapt :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would have, but I have been recently doing profiling with -O3 code
<apachelogger> that is what you get for being obsessed with performance :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I suppose I could blame it on gcc's O3 optimizations....
<apachelogger> when in doubt: blame gcc
<apachelogger> when still in doubt: blame launchpad
<apachelogger> that one always works
<JontheEchidna> yus!
<apachelogger> CMake Error at applets/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):
<apachelogger>   add_subdirectory given source "addons" which is not an existing directory.
<apachelogger> I wonder how that happened
<JontheEchidna> heinsenbug; it will not show up in gdb
<apachelogger> magic
<JontheEchidna> Dr. Konqi to the rescue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542477/
<apachelogger> "this weekend time, is party time"
<apachelogger> <3 austrian radio
<apachelogger> the dude actually said it in english
<apachelogger> 5 seconds later he said it in german
<apachelogger> just to be sure
<JontheEchidna> pkgDepCache::StateCache &eState = (*d->depCache)[it.TargetPkg()]; <- I guess it is saying that that package is not in the depcache? :s
<JontheEchidna> le sigh
<apachelogger> <3 aptpkg code
<JontheEchidna> aha, it's crashing when trying to get the state of a purely virtual package (openoffice.org2-l10n-nl to be exact)
<JontheEchidna> now I have to find a way to get the candidate version out of a pkgCache::DepIterator :s
 * apachelogger thinks that aptpkg should be fixed to not crash there?
<apachelogger> seems a bit silly to work around it at higher level
<apachelogger> though probably easier to do ^^
<JontheEchidna> it's basically the same crash as trying to access an out-of-range index
<JontheEchidna> purely virtual packages are not in the depcache by virtue of nothing depending on them. (regular virtual packages that other packages can provide are different and in the depcache)
<JontheEchidna> basically they're just a bunch of crufty dpkg entries for packages that no longer exist lying around in the in the dpkg-status file
<apachelogger> -.-
<dantti> is it possible to send money to a person in paypal?
<JontheEchidna> ^not if you are jullian assange :P
<dantti> what?
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> oh, the Wikileaks guy
<dantti> ah yes :P lol
<apachelogger> poor julian
<dantti> any US citzen willing to buy 2 amazon mp3 abums? :D
<dantti> I don't get why I can't, if I was about to get the CD, but I just want the mp3!
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1205641 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Check to see if the VerIterator we get from the state cache is valid or not. If it's a purely virtual package it will not be in the depCache, and will crash us when we try to access it
<ximion> hi!
<ximion> could someone please do a no-change rebuild of the kpackagekit package?
<ximion> This is required to pick up an API change in PackageKit
<ximion> (currently the package is not installable)
<dantti> ximion: which API change is that?
<ximion> dantti: No API change, I just got confused with another talk on a different channel there :P
<ximion> I mean package name change
<dantti> ah right :P
<ximion> to fix a Debian policy issue I had to rename libpackagekit-qt-14 to libpackagekit-qt14
<dantti> ximion: btw kpk is not in git, and got a speed up yesterday :)
<ximion> when kpk is rebuilt, it will automagically pick up the new package name
<dantti> s/not/now :P
<ximion> dantti: Ok :) As I said: I'll wait with the packaging until the name of KPK has changed.
<dantti> sure, next week I think I'll release the last kpk version (or maybe this week :P )
<ximion> dantti: Great! Hope we will get the PackageKit generic packaging project soon...
<ximion> Then I can make the changes in my private Git branch public :P
<dantti> nice :)
<ScottK> kdeutils FTBFS fixed.
<dantti> does someone knows if I can buy music on itunes without the software?
<apachelogger> you cannot
<apachelogger> well, possibly there is some cheatware around
<dantti> oh :(
<dantti> i tried to run wine but no lucky, and amazon don't want my money :P
 * dantti gives up on buying mp3
<apachelogger> oh my dbus doesnt want to postinst
<apachelogger> my mobile upgrade was a bad idea
<apachelogger> dantti: dont you have local online music stores?
<dantti> apachelogger: not for abroad bands afaik
<dantti> well not for "unpopular" music
<dantti> and I can't find torrents :/
<apachelogger> do not listen to unpopular music then :P
<dantti> well, I'm missing 2 albuns :P I'm a bit tired of listening old music...
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<dantti> hehe I have newer albuns than local stores :P
<apachelogger> you are ahead of time it seems ^^
<dantti> yup :P
 * apachelogger beings to think that maybe he should not have run lzma -9 on arm on a tar that contains all qt binaries
<apachelogger> ScottK: unping
 * apachelogger is a very lucky man as workspace for armel only finished an hour ago ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is install-time-config-decascading?
<Riddell> oh yes, I remembe rnow
<Riddell> well supremely easy sounds good
<apachelogger> yeah, I just need to find time to do it ^^
<apachelogger> or a coding minion
<apachelogger> shadeslayer!
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-12
<apachelogger> my kdm is the broken \o/
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> either my upgrade really went to shit or natty on armel is in a bit of a dead state
<apachelogger> doesnt even get a stack -.-
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> kernel panic
<JontheEchidna> lol @ bug 609247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> bug 689109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689109 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "Cannot be installed on Natty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689109
 * apachelogger considers libpackagekit-qt-14 -> libpackagekit-qt14 at least as disobeyment of the policy
<apachelogger> IIRC the policies goes like 'if appending the soversion to the name would confuze the people, make it dashed'
<apachelogger> now clearly having it say -qt14 is confusing
 * JontheEchidna is worried by the lack of attention to bug 680328 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> bug 689113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689113 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Failure when upgrading the system (broken package)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689113
<apachelogger> he recons that it is shitty that the messages are french
<apachelogger> yet he does no bother to translate them
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> ^ one more reason why cli apps should not be translated anyway
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger loves how debhelper drags in man-db and thus causes a stupid database building
<apachelogger> that takes *ages*
<apachelogger> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):
<apachelogger>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<apachelogger> that is a new ne
<apachelogger> *one
<apachelogger> I lov eit
<apachelogger> makes me wanna thorw up
<apachelogger> aha!
 * apachelogger is being armed again
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: I think kdebase-workspace on armel is utterly broken ... getting segfaults on the mobile and in a qemu pbuilder
<apachelogger> or maybe libs in general or something
<apachelogger> oh, more like libs
<apachelogger> kde4-config also segfaults
<Riddell> ug
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> seems I ran a maverick base tgz as natty
<apachelogger> that is bound to fail
 * apachelogger tries again
<ari-tczew> apachelogger, Riddell: could you (1 person from you) take a look on clementine review tomorrow? It's not updated yet. I'm ordering sponsor for future. (:
 * apachelogger will not have much time tomorrow
 * apachelogger wonders how ccache always ends up in pbuilder's PATH
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, it was just me being stupid, not armel being broken
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone confirm that k3b is broken with kde 4.6 beta 2? 
<_Groo_> nvm, found apachelogger patch for it...
<apachelogger> !find X11/SM/SMlib.h
<ubottu> File X11/SM/SMlib.h found in libsm-dev
<apachelogger> ScottK, mgraesslin: I think for 11.04 we should have a separate package kde-window-manager-gles
<apachelogger> that way one can still use kde-window-manager on armel
 * mgraesslin agrees
<Riddell> apachelogger: what would go into it?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: building right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: mgraesslin's opengles enabled kwin
<mgraesslin> and please package it also for desktop
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: why that?
<Riddell> it'll get packaged everywhere, we don't discriminate in our packages generally
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: because it's better and the ES backend will on long term become the default one
<apachelogger> I see
<mgraesslin> Wayland requires ES, so we *need* it
 * apachelogger loves wayland already
<apachelogger> well then
 * apachelogger changes the architecture from armel to any
<mgraesslin> I want to tune the CMakeLists.txt to built both kwin-desktop and kwin-mobile
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: CMakeFiles/kworkspace.dir/kworkspace.o: In function `~KRequestShutdownHelper':
<apachelogger> /tmp/buildd/kwin-gles/libs/kworkspace/kworkspace.cpp:134: undefined reference to `SmcCloseConnection'
<mgraesslin> erm
<apachelogger> libs&m is installed though
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: best you wait till workspace is migrated to git - I will then use a complete clone of workspace
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: but I wanted to see if maybe kwin works, even though plasma-mobile refuses too :
<apachelogger> S
<mgraesslin> strip the patches and apply them to normal workspace
<mgraesslin> all commits in the scratch repo are for GLES
<apachelogger> oh noes, that sounds like work ^^
<apachelogger> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-fno-strict-volatile-bitfields"
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> <3 gcc + qt
<mgraesslin> just use git format-patch to extract all commits
<apachelogger> k, well, later
<apachelogger> gotta run o/
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you review clementine? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8778
<Riddell> ari-tczew: ok
<ari-tczew> nice!
<pgquiles> what will be the default browser in 11.04? rekonq again?
<Riddell> that's the plan yes
<Riddell> with qtwebkit 2.1
<pgquiles> ok
<aakshay> where to look for  tarball for kdetoys maverick upstream 4.5.85?
<aakshay> please help
<Riddell> aakshay: err you already packaged that
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys/4:4.5.85-0ubuntu1
<aakshay> Riddell: hi.. i packaged for natty 4.5.85.. 
<tsimpson> the tarball would be the same for maverick
<aakshay> Riddell: now i would like to package it for maverick
<Riddell> yes, just add a new changelog entry with dch -i  and set the version to 4:4.5.85-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1  and the series to maverick (not natty)
<Riddell> then build it on maverick to check it works
<aakshay> tsimpson: ok. thanks.. :)
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. thanks.. i will buils it also
<aakshay> Riddell: can you please tell me how to save the work of chroot login?
<aakshay>  how to save the work of chroot login?
<tsimpson> aakshay: you need to add the --save-after-login option when entering the chroot
<tsimpson> (assuming you mean a pbuilder chroot)
<aakshay> tsimpson:  in this command "sudo DIST=maverick pbuilder --login" where i add this?
<tsimpson> after the --login part
<aakshay> tsimpson:  thankyou... :)..
<aakshay> tsimpson:  i made a directory to check it but it removed the build along with the subdirectories.. :(
<yofel> aakshay: how exactly are you trying to use pbuilder?
<aakshay> yofel
<yofel> You should have created a source package with debuild -S and then called pbuilder with pbuilder build XY.dsc
<aakshay> yofel:  m trying it for packaging.
<aakshay> yofel:  i just want to acess my work after i exit the chroot..
<aakshay> yofel: but i thnk it is not possible...??
<yofel> aakshay: pbuilder will delete the chroot and the build files after it finished, but copy the built .deb files and the build log to /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<yofel> you use pbuilder to make sure your package builds fine on the launchpad buildds, which requires a clean chroot without any files left over from previous builds
<aakshay> yofel:  ok.. i wil do this to save them.. thankyou.. :)
<yofel> aakshay: what exactly do you want to do with pbuilder? (or what did you do after dch -i)
<aakshay> yofel:  i am packaging kdetoys 4.5.85 maverick.... 
<aakshay> yofel: so i need to save the files like .deb... so i wil first copy them before exit
<aakshay> yofel: please tell me one thing
<yofel> ok, so you took the natty source package, added a changelog, ran debuild -S and then?
<yofel> aakshay: pbuilder will copy those by itself!
<aakshay> yofel:  where?
<yofel> as I said /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<yofel> if not, please pastebin your ~/.pbuilderrc
<aakshay> yofel: its not.. let me add my ~/.pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> aakshay: it would be much better if you did not query me but asked int he channel
<apachelogger> as I am not available 90% of the time and I guess about half the actual talking people in here have access to the tarballs anyway :)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: maybe I should wait until workspace goes to git ^^
<apachelogger> I'll try to get something going tomorrow, otherwise I will just wait
 * apachelogger is currently drunk and thus not able to mess with patching
<yofel> aakshay: ? (you can install 'pastebinit' and run 'pastebinit ~/.pbuilderrc' as an easy way to pastebin things)
<aakshay> Yofel: ok thats better.. 
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes.. thanks..
<apachelogger> aakshay: do you have the tarball yet?
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes.i got it...
<apachelogger> k
<aakshay> apachelogger:  :)..
<aakshay> yofel: pastebinit ~/.pbuilderrc
<aakshay> yofel: http://pastebin.com/SDrHcpe2
<yofel> k
<yofel> aakshay: look in /var/cache/pbuilder/maverick-amd64/result (if you are on 64bit, else maverick-i386)
<aakshay> yofel: what corrections i need to make?
<aakshay> yofel: ok
<aakshay> yofel: its saying "no such file or directory"
<yofel> hm, you have BUILDRESULT="/var/cache/pbuilder/$NAME/result/" though, where name should be something like $distribution-$architecture
<yofel> aakshay: sorry phone, be back in a few minutes
<aakshay> yofel: sure... :).... wil be waiting..
<yofel> aakshay: re
<aakshay> yofel: i think its already added: 
<aakshay> NAME="$DIST" if [ -n "${ARCH}" ]; then     NAME="$NAME-$ARCH"     DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS=("--arch" "$ARCH" "${DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS[@]}") fi
<aakshay> yofel: in above code.. NAME is edited
<yofel> right, how did you try to build the package?
<aakshay> yofel: <debuild> command..
<aakshay> yofel: then with debuild -S for source packages..
<yofel> and then?
<aakshay> and then i get .orig.tar; debian.tar..
<yofel> you didn't use a chroot in those steps yet
<yofel> right
<yofel> (and a .dsc)
<aakshay> yofel:  i am working  in a chroot only
<aakshay> yofel: yes.. ;)
<yofel> wait, you're doing the packaging in a chroot? why that?
<yofel> ah, for debuild to build binary packages probably
<aakshay> yofel: yes..
<aakshay> yofel:  i use chroot only for complete package builing
<aakshay> yofel: is this wrong??
<yofel> well, that's right, but you seem to do it differently than I do, I do the packaging outside, run debuild -S and then use the chroot with 'pbuilder build XY.dsc'
<yofel> now let me check how you can get stuff from within the chroot to the outside
<aakshay> yofel:  ok.. yes please..
<yofel> aakshay: er wait, that's actually easy, I'm just thinking slowly
<aakshay> yofel: :).. no problems... 
<yofel> aakshay: the system sees your chroot as /var/cache/pbuilder/build/<a number>, just go there from the outside and you can copy stuff from the chroot somewhere else
<aakshay> yofel: yups.. this i can do but the result stuff is not done in my system...
<yofel> aakshay: didn't 'debuild' build the package? what do you need to do now?
<yofel> the package files should be somewhere in /var/cache/pbuilder/build/<a number>/tmp/buildd/
<aakshay> yofel: now i have copies simply from /var/cac.......
<aakshay> yofel: *copied
<yofel> aakshay: ok, do you have the source folder, orig.tar, debian.tar and .dsc now?
<aakshay> yofel: i wanna know one more thing, i need dch -i command inside my chroot, but its not installing it
<yofel> aakshay: well, usually you don't do that in your chroot
<aakshay> yofel: yes i hav these..
<aakshay> yofel:  ok
<yofel> pbuilder installs the *bare minimum* system, since you usually only use pbuilder once you've finished the packaging
<aakshay> yofel: then i wil add changelog outside
<aakshay> yofel:  and then build inside chroot..
<aakshay> yofel:  this will work correctly then... ;-)
<yofel> right, add changelog on the outside, run debuild -S and then build in chroot with 'DIST=maverick pbuilder build ....dsc' - NOT --login
<aakshay> yofel: "-NOT --login"..??
<aakshay> yofel:  what it means?
<yofel> aakshay: you don't usually login to the chroot
<aakshay> yofel: okk... this is the thing
<yofel> aakshay: that was me telling you not to login, the pbuilder command is: DIST=maverick pbuilder build ....dsc
<yofel> where ....dsc is the name of your .dsc file
<aakshay> yofel:  i can directly build from outside..i will do this way only now....
<aakshay> yofel: thanks for helping me... :)
<yofel> aakshay: here's the ubuntu guide for pbuilder, good read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<aakshay> yofel: okiez.. i will read this.. one thing i always confuses in is editing the version
<aakshay> yofel: sometimes its 4.5.4 or 4.5.85 which means the same i think..??
<yofel> aakshay: no, 4.5.4. is the KDE 4.5.4 release, 4.5.85 stands for 4.6 beta2
<aakshay> yofel: ok but is there any written table of such conversions..:p
<yofel> aakshay: hm? that naming scheme is kde standard, and your original source file was called kdetoys-4.5.85.tar.bz2 after all
 * apachelogger completley forgot about thursday's random facebook friending
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> yofel, aakshay: are you on the facebook?
<yofel> aakshay: as for how debian versions are constructed, like what the '4:' at the beginning means is described in the debian policy
<aakshay> apachelogger: yes..
<yofel> apachelogger: I have an account, unused
<apachelogger> yofel: how do you herd your fans then?
<aakshay> apachelogger: i have using active one..
<yofel> I have fans? :D
<aakshay> yofel:  abd the rest like its 4.6 but still written as 4.5.85... 
<yofel> apachelogger: yes, since 4.6 isn't released yet, the beta2 is called 4.5.85 so the version number is lower
<yofel> aakshay: ^
<aakshay> yofel:  i will remeber them nw.. :)
<yofel> tab fail :(
<aakshay> yofel: :)
<aakshay> yofel: okiez... thats nice
<apachelogger> aakshay: where can I befriend you on facebook?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes I know :P
<aakshay> apachelogger: my id is by name "aksahay tayal"
<yofel> aakshay: if you want to continue with packaging you might want to read http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ at one point
<yofel> or rather should read it
<apachelogger> aakshay: there are three matches 
<apachelogger> thus my question ^^
<apachelogger> actually more
<apachelogger> 3 with picture that is ^^
<aakshay> i am wearing shorts in pic..:)
<apachelogger> I shall hope that I befriended the right person then ^^
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<aakshay> apachelogger: got me??
<apachelogger> aakshay: check your facebook
<aakshay> yofel: i wil read it and implement it.. ;)
<apachelogger> you should ahve a friendship request
<apachelogger> or  it was random friendshipping with peopel I do not know (again) ^^
 * apachelogger apparenlty has to lave for train in a bit
<aakshay> yofel: whats your profile name?
<aakshay> apachelogger: i have added you.. thanks for sending request.. :)
<apachelogger> it would appear that the austrian railway company has cancelled the direct connection from linz to graz
<aakshay> yofel: on facebook
<apachelogger> adding another 20 minutes to my travel time
 * apachelogger loves the austria
<apachelogger> hooray
 * apachelogger got aakshay as friend \\o/
<yofel> let me first try to get my facebook profile, the page looks totally crooked in minefield o.O
<aakshay> yofel: ;-O
<aakshay> apachelogger: \0/
<yofel> aakshay: Philip Muskovac
<yofel> now I need to find a usable picture and actually set my account up ^^
 * kronos just sent apachelogger a friend request ..
<aakshay> yofel: u have lot of fans...:)
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> more friends
 * apachelogger is not a fand of yofel
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> actually I am but dont tell him
<apachelogger> he will go smug
<aakshay> yofel: is your profile has school "Uni Tuebingen"
<apachelogger> like shadeslayer
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> lol
 * apachelogger needs to leave for train
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> au revior and stuff
<yofel> oh, I actually put that in, aakshay: yes
<aakshay> lolzzz
<aakshay> au revoir
<aakshay> yofel: have sent u request.. see your profile... /o
 * kronos has more friends than apachelogger .. :P
<yofel> accepted, you're the first :P
<aakshay> yofel: \o/  congrats!!!
<aakshay> yofel: inaugration is successful...:)
<aakshay> yofel: i will read all the stuff for packaging now... thanks again..:)
<yofel> does anyone know what happened to kdepim 4.4.8 for maverick updates? it's there for lucid, but for maverick only in beta
<Riddell> yofel: I didn't upload it and I've not been given anything by anyone else to upload
<Riddell> I did lucid because of a canonical customer
<yofel> ah, confused someone in #kubuntu that had both maverick and lucid ppa sources since that now tried to mix 4.5.4 maverick with 4:4.4.8 kdepim lucid
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> that ALERT thing survey is super buggy
<apachelogger> " They doesn't fullfill my needs"
 * apachelogger doesnt understand half the questions
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> pbuilder sets up ccache
 * apachelogger loves how that abomination of a bash script manages to do just the thing to piss of apachelogger
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-05
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: did you see this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Muon+Icon?content=145610
<valorie> sorta cool -- I would take out the "1" though
<kio_http> Hi I was wondering when we would get packages for KDE 4.7.4 for 11.10 (There are some fixes in there that interest me). Also 4.8 Beta 1 for 11.10 or precise if that's possible?
<valorie> hi kio, it looks like the ninjas are still packaging that
<valorie> we've had some serious challenges recently
<valorie> I suggest writing to Kubuntu-devel list to ask
<kio_http> valorie: I see was that about 4.7.4 or 4.8 (i think 4.8 is the difficult one)
<valorie> we're missing our heavy hitters right now
<valorie> Riddell was injured, I'm not sure where apachelogger_ is, ScottK is busy at work, and Darkwing is just coming back from a computer crash
<kio_http> valorie: I see that's a real pitty
<valorie> I'm sure it will pick up soon
<valorie> and when the students break from school, we'll really get cooking
<kio_http> valorie: I am a Windows developer, I'm quite proficient in VB.net and C# and I have done debian packaging before (I don't remember much now), what do you think is the best path for me to start making qt GUI applications I would need databases as well maybe mysql instead of MS SQL 2k8r2
<KRF> kio_http: there are quite extensive examples in the qt docs (also for DB access)
<KRF> just google for it
<kio_http> KRF: I know, but if I understand well to use qt, I need to know C++?
<KRF> if you know C#, it shouldn't be too hard. Qt doesn't expose the darkest parts of C++.
<kio_http> KRF: I see, what about python and ruby?
<allee> I assume that unity does not use oxygen as it's default theme.  So all apps/ with icons in oxygen-icon-theme (e.g. digikam bug 781728 ) look ugly.   Ohters apps install their icons in default fallback theme hicolor  (e.g. kate:   dpkg -S apps/kate. )   What's the recommended way to fix it?   Hicolor Icons in digikam-data like for kate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781728 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam icon does not scale in unity (Ubuntu 11.04)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781728
<allee> okay, all  apps that have their icons only in oxygen-icon-theme are affected.  Additionaly  app-install data does not include find app icons in oxygen-icon-theme, so it will look ugly in gnome environment :(
<Riddell> allee: unity should install "digikam" icons and those should be used when unity icon is selected
<Riddell> we didn't have an alpha 1 right?
<Tm_T> we didn't?
<debfx> yes, no one tested the images
<Tm_T> Riddell: and welcome back, hopefully have all right now (:
<Tonio__> hey Riddell !! Just read an email about you... I was shocked :(
<Tonio__> I hope you're doing well...
<Tonio__> seeing you here probably means "I'm okay"....
<allee> Riddell:  really?  we (plasma-desktop) do not install any gnome icons for use is case this gnome-app is installed, don't we?   IMHO digikam should place icons in the 'right' directories.  I.E.  default fallback theme (that's hicolor).  Instead 'assuming' everyone has oxygen-icon-theme in the icon search path.
<Tonio_> hi everyone btw
<allee> Tonio_: Hi!!
<Tonio_> allee: long time no see
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  I don't find much time for kubuntu :(
<Tonio_> same with me... I don't find the time, due to preparing my wedding, having a baby and so on
<Tonio_> allee: also hard to find out motivation anymore... youngsters are doing it now, and are doing well
<Tonio_> time to let them raise the flamme probably ;)
<Tonio_> allee: what are the news appart from that ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, I'm recovering slowly
<Riddell> allee: it should use oxygen unless there's nothing else installed, if unity wants to provide its own icons it should install digikam icons in the unity directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: no visible injuries, scars and so on on the long term ? I read you had bandages on half the face...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have one eye patched, like a pirate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope that's temporary ?
<debfx> allee: that's a bug in the digikam package: usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/digikam.png exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere [...]
<allee> Tonio_: nothing earth saking, excpet that my daugther has now a 'test' driving license.  So I have sit now next to here
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> I'm very far from that, my lil' girl is 2 month old :)
<allee> debfx: I'll check if it's the old icon or the new one.    AFAIU it would be best if upstream would move all icons below apps/... to their application package and install in hicolor.
<debfx> allee: applications should always install icons in hicolor and optionally add other variants for specific themes
<Riddell> Tonio_: I hope so too but could take a week or some months to sort
<BarkingFish> Riddell: just to let you know, I didn't manage to get any further with Libsndfile1 last night - I can't figure out what's up with it, so I'm gonna have to file on launchpad for it to be sorted.
<BarkingFish> I've discovered it doesn't only affect audacity, it also affects VLC and kdenlive as well, kdenlive won't export audio in .wav and vlc won't encode anything whatsoever.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch !
<Tonio_> a month is quite a lot
<Tonio_> to wait before knowing...
<Riddell> yes I'll get bored before then
<Riddell> I'll take kubuntu gentle this week but get back into it as I feel able
<BarkingFish> Er... ladies and gentleman, houston has one hell of a problem.
<yofel> BarkingFish: ?
<BarkingFish> I just tried to report this bug (the libsndfile1 issue) and apport-bug has given me a very stern warning.  "Problem in linux-image-3.0.0-14.... This bug cannot be reported - This is NOT a genuine ubuntu package"
<BarkingFish> this was while it was collecting system data for the report
<yofel> hm, does 'apt-cache policy linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic' list a server it's avaliable on?
<BarkingFish> one moment, I'll check - in the mean time, this is what it handed me - http://imgur.com/ZrAcL
<yofel> yeah, I know, problem is it relies on a working apt-cache for that check
<BarkingFish> I'll show you the output - be better if I paste it, it's over the 3 line limit
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760518/
<BarkingFish> I dunno where I got that from, musta been before I took out all the PPA's and repos which bogged my system last time 
<BarkingFish> i don't see it on apper
<allee> debfx: I agree.  I'll bug upstream.
<debfx> allee: I think upstream does the right thing, the package just doesn't install the hicolor icons
<yofel> BarkingFish: -14 is from oneiric-proposed, enable it, refresh the cache, file bug, disable proposed again
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> thanks yofel - I took out -proposed because of all the kde 4.7.3 stuff which bust my system  and lead to me downgrading to 4.7.2 L(
<BarkingFish> guess I musta got that before I disabled the pool
<allee> debfx: digikam 2.1.1 builddepends on mysql-server ???  Not a lib or mysql-server-core.  Any idea why?
<BarkingFish> yofel: Do you think there is anything else which I should add to this entry?
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsndfile/+bug/900332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900332 in libsndfile (Ubuntu) "libsndfile1 unable to encode .wav files" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> BarkingFish: looks fine to me
<BarkingFish> ok, no probs - I'll leave it out there and see what happens.
<BarkingFish> The problem is, I tried to take the offending file off, which unfortunately, wants to remove 177 other packages at the same time, including most of KDE
<BarkingFish> I've tried reinstalling it, which has absolutely no effect whatsoever.
<BarkingFish> back in a sec, looks like while apport-bug was running, it took my sound out.  
<BarkingFish> see you in a moment
<allee> debfx: ah, they check for existance of mysql binaries.  So looks like mysql-server-core would be enough.  Still very strange ...
<ScottK> Any objection to me trying to get 4.7.3 into -proposed this week?
<BarkingFish> ScottK: How is the bug ironing on 4.7.3 going?  There were quite a few there when I tried it from Neon's PPA
<ScottK> Dunno.  I may have time later in the week to check.
<BarkingFish> Well there was the Panel failing to respond to clicks, kernel panics while using ndiswrapper & knetworkmanager, and the biggest of them was plasma-desktop's decision to freely close itself down with a segfault at random times during your session :) 
<BarkingFish> this is why I backed out of 4.7.3 and downgraded back to 4.7.2, lot of issues I couldn't put up with :)
<ScottK> That last one I have with 4.7.2.
<BarkingFish> now I don't.  I'm on 4.7.2 and it hasn't happened since I downgraded
<Riddell> no objection to 4.7.3 in -proposed
<yofel> neither from me - got a plan what to do with soprano ScottK?
<allee> yofel: upstream 'strongly' suggest to use 2.6.3 with 4.7.3.   I've rebuild presice soprano on oneiric (no change required).  In the first hours I noticed less .xsession-errors msg  but did do many checks yet
<allee> s/2.6.3/2.7.3/
<ScottK> I figured to put it in under a separate bug at the same time.
<ScottK> Due to the upstream recommendation.
<yofel> sounds good
<BarkingFish> I don't have any objections to 4.7.3 being in proposed either, on the proviso that those key bugs with it are swatted before it goes out to people :)
<rbelem_> Quintasan_, Riddell, pyside is part of the qt-project now
<allee> as 4.7.4 will be the last 4.7 how about pkg 4.7.4 as soon as possible and backports this to oneiric instead?
<ScottK> Because I have time this week and not at some arbitrary time in the future.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-06
<debfx> bulldog98_: what happened to the kubuntu patches in rekonq 0.7.90-0ubuntu1?
<ScottK> Uploaded soprano to the oneiric PPA.
<debfx> soprano 2.7.4 has been released fwiw
<ScottK> Heh.  Of course.
<ScottK> I'll look into it.
<Riddell> agateau: how was the qt-at-spi issue resolved?
<agateau> Riddell: ah, need to check the status of that
<agateau> Riddell: basically, we are disabling a11y for qt apps except unity-2d
<agateau> Riddell: this is a two-step process: upload a new unity-2d which sets up a11y for itself only,
<agateau> Riddell: then upload a new at-spi2-core which does not enable a11y for qt apps
<Riddell> ok seems like that is in process
<ScottK> New soprano uploaded.
<agateau> Riddell: unity-2d package has reached oneiric-update
<agateau> *updates
<agateau> need to follow up with at-spi2-core
<debfx> I could use some help convincing the firefox maintainers to fix a regression in the kde integration.
<debfx> Filing a bug, mentioning it multiple times on IRC and creating a merge request doesn't seem to be enough.
<debfx> bug #885836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885836 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-kde-support breaks right click > save image as..." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885836
<debfx> opening natty-precise tasks would be a first step ;)
<bambee> hi ^^
<ScottK> micahg: ^^^ ?
<Riddell> does kdesudo 3.4.2.4-1ubuntu1 still work, first merge after my accident and I want to make sure I do it right :)
<BarkingFish> your...accident??? Physical accident, or online "uhoh i borked something" type of accident? :(
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Read kubuntu-devel
<BarkingFish> ScottK: is there an online archive? I've not been getting my ML messages from it
<ScottK> Yes.  See lists.ubuntu.com
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> holy cow...
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<BarkingFish> Thank you ScottK 
<BarkingFish> and I hope you're getting back to your regular self, Riddell - damn.
<BarkingFish> I still have to find out why I'm not getting messages from the ML. Is there a human administrator who runs the mailman?
<ScottK> I'd try to subscribe again.
<micahg> debfx: will talk to chrisccoulson about it, I know we dropped the patches on trunk
<debfx> micahg: I can understand that supporting the patches in daily builds is not manageable but I hope that doesn't affect releases
<micahg> debfx: well, if the integration patch gets no test coverage, it's problematic
<debfx> micahg: there are still beta releases
<micahg> right, let's see if he's willing to rebase for those
<debfx> micahg: it is enabled in the beta (9.0~b4 / precise). anyway the bug is also about a regression in existing releases (the current firefox versions in natty and oneiric)
<micahg> debfx: if it's enabled in the beta, we should be able to get it for the next release in 2 weeks
<micahg> debfx: is that patch you attached in the bug just a refreshed version of what's in the beta or a new patch?
<debfx> micahg: it's a patch of the patch
<debfx> the same as https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head/revision/838
<micahg> debfx: so, is this piece missing currently or in 9.0 beta 4?
<debfx> micahg: it's missing in the firefox releases that are currently in natty, oneiric and precise
<debfx> micahg: if you'll push firefox 9 to all of those fixing it there is enough
<micahg> yeah, Firefox 9 will go to natty/oneiric on Dec 20 barring testing issues, there will be a new beta for precise later this week
<debfx> but please make sure that it's also fixed in the branches for future firefox version (e.g. trunk even if it's disabled there)
<debfx> so the regression won't be introduced again later
<apachelogger_> skaet: sorry that I could not help with release stuff, I was not around last week
<apachelogger_> debfx: uhhh, firefox :S
<apachelogger_> maco: "UDS seems to be just about all the meeting that needs to be done to make Kubuntu happen. Efficiency!" I wonder if that is really a good thing
<apachelogger_> :O
<apachelogger_> Riddell: how are you?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: bit zonked.  I should do a dist upgrade tomorrow and see what useful things I can do
<apachelogger_> Riddell: are you back in scotland?
<valorie> yay, I see Riddell, apachelogger_ and ScottK activity in channel!
<valorie> \o/
 * apachelogger_ hugs valorie
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} back
<valorie> I'm not the only one whose been missing you
<valorie> glad to see you back
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger_> valorie: back might be an overstatement
 * apachelogger_ is figuring out things
<valorie> ok, actual words in IRC, then
<apachelogger_> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-07
<ScottK> Anyone who can test the updated Soprano in the -updates PPA?
<ScottK> Preferably with 4.7.3?
<agateau> hi! Can anyone review my massif-visualizer on revu? ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/massif-visualizer )
<ScottK> agateau: Looking.
<agateau> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> Can anyone test the updated Soprano in the updates PPA on Oneiric.
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Can you upload the l10n for 4.7.3 to precise (I'll upload it for oneiric-proposed, but I need it in precise first).
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<ScottK> ?
<yofel> uhm, can do, if no changes are needed for precise
<ScottK> Should be fine (just with the right version #
<ScottK> )
<ScottK> (ubuntu1 instead of ubuntu0.1)
<CIA-88> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 110 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1261159, type: stable)
<yofel> generating...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you do the oneiric-proposed upload too?  Just reference (LP: #901283) in the debian/changelog entry.
<ScottK> (I've never learned how to drive the l10n script and this isn't the time)
<CIA-88> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 112 * debian/changelog New upstream release (svn: 1261159, type: stable) LP: #901283
<CIA-88> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 113 * debian/changelog bump date
<CIA-88> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 111 * debian/changelog bump date
<ScottK> yofel: There are several packages in the PPA that are still 4.7.2.  Is that just ran out of time/energy or are there some that you left at 4.7.2 due to issues?
<yofel> ScottK: those have 0 diff from 4.7.2, so I didn't bother taking the time to update them
<ScottK> yofel: Excellent reason.  Thanks.
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> tsk, daily image from today not working.  or my usb pen isn't
<agateau> Riddell: hey, how is it going?
<Riddell> agateau: ca va, taking things easy
<Riddell> almost run out of irn bru though
<agateau> Riddell: that's a serious issue :)
<Riddell> irn bru is what is keeping me alive
 * agateau makes a mental note to bring some in Budapest
<Riddell> i don't think I'll make it to budapest, best if I take it easy and minimise travel
<agateau> oh ok
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK reviewed my massif-visualizer package, and mentions it is missing full copies of some license files, am I allowed to add them as a "patch"?
<agateau> or should I ask upstream to provide a new tarball?
<Riddell> agateau: you can only make debian/copyright as clear as possible and ask upstream to ensure they include them in future
<Riddell> since you have git commit to upstream you can tidy upstream for them
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> which is the best for everyone
<agateau> yes, the copyright headers of the embedded copy of kdchart mention license files which are not in the embedded copy, I guess I should fix that upstream
<agateau> no debian/copyright is going to help me here
<Riddell> mm, yes
<ScottK> agateau: pong
<agateau> ScottK: was coming back to you regarding your comments on my massif-visualizer package, but then decided to annoy Riddell instead :)
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> through, I have one question left unanswered: what does "--with kde" do
<agateau> ?
<ScottK> It uses the KDE build options in pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> uses /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kde.pm I think
<ScottK> That's it.
<agateau> ok, I see
<agateau> thanks
<agateau> ScottK: regarding the fact that massif-visualizer embeds a copy of libkdchart: I would like to get the package as it is uploaded first, then look at packaging libkdchart (it is not packaged right now) and revisit the package later, does it sound good to you?
<ScottK> OK.  I'd only block upload on that if the library was already packaged.
<debfx> Looks like we'll loose the firefox kde integration this cycle. So much for the plan to use it as default ...
<ScottK> debfx: Is it an Ubuntu person unwilling to support it the problem or something larger?
<Riddell> debfx: where's it going?
<agateau> ScottK: great, I am going to fix the license issues and upload another version then
<debfx> chrisccoulson doesn't want to support the patches for the LTS
<debfx> and he wants the patches in the firefox daily builds which breaks too often due to code changes
<debfx> I can't deny that the patches are a bit of a mess but what bugs me most is the lack of communication about it
<ScottK> debfx: Sounds like something that should be discussed on ubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> (the ML)
<apachelogger_> yofel: did you l10n?
<yofel> yep, precise is STILL uploading though... for some reason dput hangs a few mins when uploading a file...
<Riddell> agateau: konversation message-indicator/0001-Adds-support-for-Message-Indicator.diff doesn't work in precise
<Riddell> pkg_check_modules(INDICATEQT indicate-qt>=0.2.2) doesn't work
<ScottK> yofel: Are you running oneiric still?
<yofel> I have oneiric systems - but the PC I'm on right now runs precise
<ScottK> yofel: Can you test soprano from the PPA on oneiric?
<ScottK> I'm on travel this week and there's no way I'm installing test packages on the one laptop I have with me.
<yofel> not today, but tomorrow sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<claydoh> this sounds like good news : http://cgbdx.wordpress.com/2011/12/07/is-kmail-still-being-developed/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-08
<bdmurray> I'm in the process of fixing bug 898721.  The correct path is kde4-profile is that right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898721 in casper (Ubuntu) "Casper can't disable reboot notifications on kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898721
<bdmurray> maco: are you around?
<JontheEchidna> that should be the right path, yes
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: okay, thanks
 * debfx starts packaging the icon tasks applet
<jussi> debfx: icon tasks applet? 
<debfx> jussi: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<debfx> basically the unity launcher for kde
<jussi> ooh, cool. 
<debfx> oh, it's part of kdeplasma-addons 4.8
<jussi> you know, I find it slightly suprising no one has written a light weight de in Qt. is Qt really that heavy? 
<agateau> jussi: you mean, something like unity-2d? ;)
 * agateau hides
<jussi> agateau: hehe, I suppose....
 * jussi pours water on agateau
 * ScottK pokes at yofel for test results.
<maco> bdmurray: i'm around now...
<maco> (i dont tend to sign on at all when i'm at home anymore, btw)
<bdmurray> maco: its okay I found an answer
<bolo56> hi
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> agateau: pong
<agateau> ScottK: hi, I finally found time to look into the license issues with massif-visualizer, I'd like to check with you I am doing it correctly if you don't mind
<ScottK> agateau: Fire away.
<agateau> great!
<agateau> so the first issue is that most of the code is LGPL 2.0 but the top COPYING file is for the GPL 2.0
<agateau> so I think I should replace the COPYING file with the correct license
<agateau> (I am talking about fixing this upstream btw)
<agateau> now that I wrote it, that one looks like a no-brainer :)
<ScottK> agateau: You need a full copy of all licenses used in the package, so IIRC it'll need both.
<ScottK> Also there are specific file references in the code copy and so I think those files should exist (if only as symlinks) in addition to the top level COPYING files.
<agateau> ScottK: actually the only code which is GPL is from libkdchart,
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> ScottK: and since the copyright header mentions files named LICENSE.GPL2 and LICENSE.GPL3,
<agateau> I was thinking of adding those in the kdchart/ dir
<ScottK> That sounds good.
<agateau> then we have one last tricky couple of files,
<agateau> code borrowed from Qt itself
<agateau> ScottK: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sdk/massif-visualizer/repository/revisions/master/entry/test/modeltest.cpp
<agateau> this code is LGPL 2.1 and mentions a file named LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt, which is missing
<ScottK> That's very tricky.
<ScottK> It's internally inconsistent too.
<ScottK> Line 10 "** No Commercial Usage" makes it non-free.
<agateau> yes I saw that one
<ScottK> Where did you get the code from?
<agateau> but then it says "Alternatively..." in line 17
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> That takes care of the problem.
<ScottK> So you need to find this LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt and include it.
<agateau> ok
<agateau> at the top-level or in the test/ dir?
<agateau> I found it, it's in qt source code (unsurprisingly)
<agateau> ScottK: I am going to copy both  LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt and LICENSE.LGPL to the dir where this file is kept, does it sound good?
<ScottK> Yes
<agateau> ScottK: great, thanks!
<agateau> I am wondering if all packages are usually that tricky or I just picked a painful one to get started
<agateau> ScottK: one last question: if I commit the changes upstream, can I include these changes in the package as a patch or should I generate a new tarball myself?
<ScottK> It's OK to patch them in for now.
<agateau> ok, that makes my life a bit simpler :)
<yofel> ScottK: what was the original problem with soprano? Or should I just test if new soprano adds any new breakage?
<ScottK> Supposed to fix all the Nepomuk issues in combination with 4.7.3.
<ScottK> (it's changelog gives specifics)
<ScottK> Knowning about general breakage is important too
<Riddell> tsk, emacs keeps freezing and won't let me edit anything
<nigelb> Use vim :P
<agateau> ScottK: just uploaded new package to revu
<ScottK> Riddell: That's only becuase editing isn't one of it's primary functions.  Too many other things for it to do.
<ScottK> agateau: Great.  I'll try and look at it later today (not sure I'll have time though)
<agateau> ScottK: ok thanks
<nigelb> ScottK: heh, good one ;)
<Riddell> bah, no sympathy around here!
 * agateau hugs Riddell
<Riddell> debfx: looks like rekonq is ok to sync from debian
<agateau> time to go for me, bye
<debfx> Riddell: it depends. at some point all kubuntu patches got dropped without mentioning it in the changelog so I assume it was an accident
<Quintasan> bloody hell, installing with Ubuntu with mouse only is impossible
 * Quintasan can't type his username in
<nigelb> Quintasan: onscreen keyboard?
<ScottK> Use the mouse to copy/paste characters off the screen.
<Quintasan> nigelb: How on Earth I am supposed to enable it?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Nothing to copy from :/
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> nigelb: In before system settings
<Quintasan> I enabled it there and nothing shows up
<nigelb> Quintasan: Are you on accessible install?
<nigelb> There should be something for accessibility
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<nigelb> I'd be surprised if there isn't.
<Quintasan> No idea, I have the arm image for i.mx
<Quintasan> It's like 900mb
<nigelb> aha, we have an isntaller hacker among us!
 * nigelb pokes maco
<maco> we do?
 * maco looks around
<maco> there's no accessibility stuff in kubuntu's installer yet
<Quintasan> It's Ubuntu
<Quintasan> ARM image
<maco> oh
<maco> umm... can you find onboard anywhere?
<maco> are you in ubiquity-with-unity-around-it or just ubiquity itself?
<maco> there wouldve been a time during boot when you could pick to turn on the onscreen keyboard. i think its f6 to get the menu...oh...
<maco> hrmph
<Quintasan> just ubiquity I believe
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> press f6 to get onscreen keyboard? so logical
<nigelb> heh
<maco> well f6 is how you get to ANY accessibility stuff
<maco> also, you cant use a mouse during that part of the boot at all
<nigelb> oh, the screen before you select "install ubuntu' "boot from harddisk"?
<maco> yes
<nigelb> *s/where[Bs/before/where/
<Quintasan> durrrrrrrr
 * Quintasan goes looking for USB keyboard
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> we helped you :P
<Quintasan> I have a wireless one but it doesn't work for some reason
<maco> bluetooth doesnt work that early in boot either?
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<Quintasan> I'll plug the one I am using now
<Quintasan> br
<Quintasan> brb
<maco> onscreen keyboards got their start for people who would hurt if they typed full sentences mostly
<maco> casper does still assume you can press a key or two though. hrm.
<maco> i think its f6
<maco> maybe f5
<maco> there are optiony bits
<nigelb> I hope something improves there before we go to Ubuntu on tablets etc.
<maco> i dont know how youd even get it installed on a tablet anyway, except with hard drive swappiness
<maco> no usb ports, no cd drives...
<shadeslayer> Uhh .. You can install kubuntu on Tablets
<shadeslayer> ask Quintasan and apachelogger_ :P
<maco> with a jtag?
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> maco: I got Ubuntu installed on Transformer
<shadeslayer> maco: nope, tablets have Serial interfaces
 * maco is not nerd enough to try a jtag
<maco> O_o
<shadeslayer> ^^ I might try out JTAG on my shiny new raspberry pi
<shadeslayer> Never used it, should be a ton of fun
<Quintasan> the thing is that we can't get kernel with the right interface to boot correctly from internal memory and it mean we have older kernel and no hardware acceleration
<maco> im pretty sure my boyfriend's ipad doesnt have a serial port. hell, none of my laptops have serial ports. i doubt my desktop at work does either
<maco> unless you mean USB
<Quintasan> which makes it particualary useless since it's UBER slow
<maco> in which case, im still pretty sure the ipad doesnt
<shadeslayer> maco: the proprietary port on the bottom can be used for hackery
<Quintasan> on Transformer you have nvflash
<shadeslayer> I believe those ports are serial
<Quintasan> which makes it easier
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: correction, on your revision of the transformer you have a working nvflash
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> curse your luck shadeslayer
<Quintasan> not mine :P
<shadeslayer> Well, I'm getting raspi , so I'll do stuff with it till the transformer works
<shadeslayer> Plasma Active on a 40" LED Screen ... \o/
<Quintasan> It has hdmi?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> 1080p decoding as well
<Quintasan> oh wait, transformer has hdpi too
<shadeslayer> and it's only 25 USD ( for model A)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 1080p from an sd card?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> I ain't believing that
<shadeslayer> No Wifi tho
<Quintasan> class 10 sd card?
<shadeslayer> Lemme dig up the video
<Quintasan> >implying Flash works here
<Quintasan> OFC the freaking keyboard doesnt work :OOOO
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgR74Kp6Ws4
<Quintasan> damned imx
<Quintasan> I wanted to build stuff on it for transformer but NO
<shadeslayer> Can't you build stuff for transformer in a chroot or on the transformer itself?
<Quintasan> brb
<shadeslayer> Too bad I can't boot ubuntu on the raspi
<Quintasan> Of course!
<Quintasan> Keyboard settings -> Toggle on-screen keyboard
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> HOLD DOWN NEW KEYS TO EDIT A SHORTCUT
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> ludicrous!
<maco> Quintasan: 
<maco> <AlanBell> maco: nope, just wait to the drums and click the accessibility symbol in the top panel
<maco> <AlanBell> then you can start onboard
<yofel> ScottK: no issues with soprano here in the last 2 hours 
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-09
<ScottK> Uploading 4.7.3 to oneiric-proposed.
<valorie> so good to see you around again, ScottK
<valorie> I missed you
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I guess I'll work on 4.7.4 for the PPA tomorrow.
<valorie> NICE
<jussi> is anyone working to package the latest version of kdenlive for precise and oneiric? 
<jussi> announcement here: http://kdenlive.org/users/j-b-m/kdenlive-0821-released
<valorie> I hope so, that team is really cool!
<valorie> we met them in Randa
<valorie> they are part of Lord President Harald's realm of Multimedia
<valorie> :-)
<jussi> Lord president? dont you mean princess butterfly? 
<valorie> same fellow, yes
<valorie> two of his many guises
<Mamarok> I get an internal server error when trying to access https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Mamarok> is this a known problem?
<Mamarok> hm, wiki is down apparently
<Riddell> works for me now
<Riddell> yay, calligra uploaded to precise
<yofel_> \o/
<davmor2> Riddell: how the blazes are you now good sir?
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, except for mild concussion and eyesight in one eye only, taking things gently for noe
<Riddell> now
<davmor2> Riddell: ouch......../me hopes you get better soon
<Riddell> Quintasan_: is telepathy is a sane state to package for precise?
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.7.3 is building in oneiric-proposed.  I may work on 4.7.4 packages for the updates PPA on my flight home today (if i don't fall asleep).
<ScottK> Someone should work on the 4.8 beta ....
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<Riddell> I plan to get started on 4.8 beta next week
<Riddell> and hopefully finished too
<ScottK> yofel should do it over the weekend and give you a break.
<yofel> heh, I'll do something - although maybe 4.7.4 first, shouldn't be too much work
<ScottK> yofel: I was planning on working on 4.7.4 today on my flight home.  I've got it all downloaded.
<yofel> I'll leave that to you then
<ScottK> Time for boarding.  later.
<Riddell> have a nice flight
<bambee> evening
<Riddell> hi bambee 
<bambee> hi ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-10
<ScottK> Got a good start of 4.7.4 today.
 * ScottK would appreciate it if someone could look at kdenetwork failing to build in oneiric-proposed.
<debfx> ScottK: kdenetwork ftbfs is caused by bug #901389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901389 in libmsn (Ubuntu Oneiric) "4.1-0ubuntu1.1 breaks compilation of kdenetwork package on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901389
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: I uploaded an SRU for that for oneiric.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK, upstream breakage is that one
<Riddell> I'm doing digikam for precise now
<Riddell> goodness it has lots of dependencies
<Riddell> ug, compile failures with qjson
<Riddell> hello Riddelll, how's that konversation merge going?
<Riddelll> oh just fine thanks
<Riddell> yofel: do you think tomahawk is ready to go in the main archive for precious?
<muntiKubu> precious?
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> or whatever its called
<Riddell> I have the cognitive ability of golem now
<muntiKubu> I guess 4.7.8 merges not done yet? or 12.04 will get 4.7 because it's an LTS? 
<Riddell> I plan to do 4.8 beta update next week
 * Sput just notices that ScottK is no longer in #quassel
<Sput> *noticed
<yofel> Riddell: No, I would need to clean up the packaging, and we would need to get a few build-deps into the archive first
<Riddell> yofel: ok but we have until april, the question is if tomahawk will want to be shipped from april for six months or if they're developing too fast
<yofel> Riddell: I can talk to muesli, but they're releasing quite often with new things, so I believe latter. If we tried to get it into the archive anyway we'll need qtweetlib, jreen and clucene-unstable in there first at least
<BarkingFish> guys, can I borrow one of you to #kubuntu please? I've a user there who I can't help, and nobody else around to back me up :)
<BarkingFish> The user is on 9.10 and is having trouble with their display, doesn't start on login, but will if they kill it and run startx
<BarkingFish> I know precisely squat on 9.10, since I didn't join till 11.04 :) Help...
<Riddell> yofel: mm, clucene-unstable sounds scary apart from anything
<yofel> current clucene in the archive is 0.9.21b which is too old. And the only working tarball from upstream is "2.3.3.4" - which IIRC was the lucene versioning scheme I think
<yofel> current clucene git is that release + 1 commit, which is what the PPA uses right now
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-11
<ScottK> Sput: Fixed.
<ScottK> Started uploading 4.7.4 to the staging PPA.
<MacSeal> thank :)
<Sput> ScottK: cool :)
<micahg> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skrooge/1.1.1-0ubuntu1 failed on amd64, but not i386, so there are arch skew issues
 * micahg wonders why there are issues though...the arch all binary is still there
<Riddell> micahg: that's to do with grantlee_skroogefilters.so which I think has been fixed upstream
<Riddell> so I'll look into it
<ScottK> 4.7.3 is all built in oneiric-proposed, except for kdenetwork which is waiting for the libmsn SRU.
<apachelogger_> <3 libmsn
<yofel> ! <3 libmsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 libmsn
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger_> ubottu: u parser be broken
<ubottu> apachelogger_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger_> yeah, I noticed
<apachelogger_> jussi: can we has feature?
<ScottK> Not unless you spell it right.  With that grammar it needs to be haz.
<apachelogger_> darn
<apachelogger_> jussi: can we haz feature?
<ScottK> Those Australian Finnish transplants are real sticklers for detail I've heard.
<afiestas> apachelogger_: ponnieseverywhere in kde-apps , you may want to package that for fluffy desktop
<Riddell> remind me to check on digikam in the ARM ppa
<Riddell> bah, any experts with .symbols files care to look at opengtl?
 * debfx looks
<debfx> hm doesn't use pkgkde symbolshelper :(
<Riddell> ah, that might explain why pkgkde symbolshelper doesn't work
<Riddell> can we just redo it to use it?
<debfx> actually symbolshelper seems to work
<Riddell> for one arch, not for all 4 broken arches
<debfx> well it can't predict which of the new symbols are amd64-only
<Riddell> even with all the build logs?
<debfx> have you built it on all archs and then fed the logs into symbolshelper?
<Riddell> debfx: yes, it says it can't apply the patch
<debfx> Riddell: you need to feed all logs into it in one run
<debfx> or you can use kubuntu-update-symbols which automates that
<debfx> anyway, I've fixed the opengtl symbols now
<Riddell> clever.  lovely thanks
<Riddell> debfx: are you going to upload opengtl?
<debfx> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> super
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-03
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Riddell: Care for a darkwing
<Darkwing> PM rather
<Riddell> I always care for Darkwing :)
<Darkwing> :D :D
<Darkwing> Riddell: Where is the breakdown and stuff for Ringtail?
<Jekyll> Is there a list of additional kded modules installed in kubuntu ?
<Jekyll> I'm looking at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303722. All reporters are using (k)ubuntu
<ubottu> KDE bug 303722 in kded "KDE daemon crashes randomly." [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> Darkwing: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-flavor-kubuntu is the work items
<Darkwing> Thanks. :D
 * Riddell spots 4.9.90 on ftpmaster
<Riddell> Jekyll: Muon
<Riddell> Netification Helper maybe
<Riddell> Print Manager maybe
<Riddell> Wacon Tablet
<Riddell> Color daemon
<Riddell> are the ones not from KDE SC
<Riddell> I think
<Darkwing> To the KC... I am not Darkwing on LP... I'm david.wonderly
<Darkwing> I have no clue who darkwing is.
<Riddell> you should trademark the name to stop someone else taking it
<Darkwing> ROFL
<Darkwing> That was done to me once tehehehe
<blackcrack> hy peoples, i have try out you Distro and have found a bug
<blackcrack> it is in konqueror..
<blackcrack> 1. change you workspace look  to Directory (/home/$USER/Workspace)
<blackcrack> 2. right mouseklick
<blackcrack> 3. open workspace with Konqueror
<blackcrack> and you become ver hundert konqueror Window's open
<blackcrack> err: over
<blackcrack> Kubuntu versin, the Actual one, last day downloaded..
<blackcrack> and updatet
<blackcrack> it's a bad bug, anyone should bugfixing it..or i go back to mandriva
<blackcrack> best regards and a wonderful day :D
<ScottK> yofel: I checked and the libkabc symbol changes are from the ABI break fix.  What I don't get is why the same problem didn't come up with 4.9.3 once we added the patch?
<shadeslayer> it's re install kubuntu day :(
 * shadeslayer always hates re install kubuntu day
<jussi> shadeslayer: heh, I havent done that for a long time...
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm known to have made historically bad choices wrt to hardware
<shadeslayer> so I have to jump through hoops
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> I also need to completley wipe the disk, so have to sync everything to a external disc
<apachelogger> !find XTest.h
<ubottu> File XTest.h found in libreoffice-dev-doc, libsvgsalamander-java-doc, libxtst-dev
<jussi> shadeslayer: have fun with that...
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw you should port pgst to gst1.0
<apachelogger> port/QA
<shadeslayer> LOL
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does pgst use QtGstreamer or gst directly?
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/618788/
 * apachelogger totally thinks about introducing a meta package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gst
<shadeslayer> >.>
<apachelogger> ?
<jussi> someone should write a nice simple gui which uses convert and pdftk for manipulating pdf's. simple stuff like adding or removing pages, bringing in pictures etc. and dont anyone mention that abomination that is called pdfedit...
<apachelogger> bug #905147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905147 in Qt "QPrinterDialog ignores default settings from CUPS" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905147
 * Riddell runs automation script on 4.9.90
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh btw, KDE4_BUILD_TESTS via configure did not work because you need to pass that per-package
<apachelogger> i.e. KDE4_BUILD_TESTS is an option in kde4internal which is included by all kde4 cmake projects, overriding it in the configure of kdelibs will only turn it off for that particular source
<apachelogger> also I disapprove of the patch naming
<apachelogger> +	    ) + i18n("<p>Kubuntu includes additions and alterations to the KDE translation from <a href=\"https://translations.launchpad.net/\">Launchpad</a>.</p>");
<apachelogger> it's funny because I am resonable certain that will end up not being translated as we don't have translations going :D
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we have a plan for that?
<apachelogger> kde4libs (4:4.9.90-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lol, my new changelog script is bugged
 * apachelogger dep3'd our qt and kdelibs patches
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think former has yet again loads of stuff that should go upstream
<apachelogger> debfx: yofel_: shadeslayer: if you feel hackish ... a script dep3-parsing all patches of bzr tracked packages and spitting out html would be cool
<yofel_> hm... sounds interesting
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a work item to fix translations for that
<Riddell> but it can be removed now
<Riddell> since we don't use Launchpad
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we need to use launchpad for kubuntu specific apps/changes
<Riddell> true
<yofel> apachelogger: <simplew> by the way in kate.desktop apepars the same entry twice, InitialPreference=9   and in last last: InitialPreference=8
<yofel> seems like kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch is obsolete? Or I don't understand what that setting does
<Riddell> or incomplete
<Riddell> what does the changelog say?
<Riddell> it's the patch to stop libreoffice opening text files no?
<yofel> should be: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch
<Riddell> oh it lowers the preference, that'll mean it's obsolete yes
<Riddell> if a InitialPreference=9 has been added since that patch
<yofel> but yeah, that's the patch that apachelogger restored to fix bug #1062086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062086 in kate (Ubuntu Quantal) "In Kubuntu 12.10 text files by default opened in LibreOffice Write instead of Kate " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062086
<apachelogger> yofel: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=commit&h=5f317af72e50c83a5e7238bc9060154060c289cf
<apachelogger> obsolete for 4.10
<yofel> ah ok, so we can drop it for 4.9.90
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell: did you have a chance to take a look at the icecc package? :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: yep, it's uploaded to raring https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icecc
<rbelem> Riddell: awesum! :-)
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<rbelem> Riddell: soon I will have plasma active stuff for you to review :-D
 * rbelem hugs Riddell
 * rbelem runs to work
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> rbelem: are you working on PA3?
<shadeslayer> if so, then I'll hold off on packaging it
<ScottK> apachelogger: I finally figured that out, which is why I patched it away, so we didn't need to change everything.
<simplew> yofel: when running 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth'  and changing theme, isnt also to change the grub theme?
<yofel> that would be default.plymouth.grub I would guess
<shadeslayer> mini.iso is broken :(
<shadeslayer> doesn't go further than trying to detect partitions
<simplew> yofel: currently i have a different theme in grub that the one that apepars in boot
<yofel> if you only changed one setting that's the likely result
<simplew> yofel: what you mean?
<yofel> default.plymouth != default.plymouth.grub
 * Riddell throws 4.9.90 in ninjas
<simplew> yofel: i theres no such default.plymouth.grub in update-alternatives
<apachelogger> ScottK: k, if that is what we want ^^
<yofel> oh, I was going from the symlink but I guess the config is the same
<yofel> I'm no expert on plymouth
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it is.  It's not stuff for distros that ends up getting builts (and calligra doesn't build at all, but we could override that one package if that was the only thing)
<apachelogger> well, validated quality is probably in our interest
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's mini.iso
<yofel> apachelogger: netinst
<shadeslayer> netinstaller 
<apachelogger> oh and that is broken?
<apachelogger> on raring?
<shadeslayer> yep
<BluesKaj> think thew alternate installer is broken as well
<shadeslayer> whee ubiquity crashes on the first try 
<ScottK> Since we don't have alternates anymore, not an interest of ours.
<shadeslayer> kdeinit can't launch konsole 
<ScottK> Not good.
<kubuntuslayer> :>
<kubuntuslayer> anywho, ubiquity is stucketh
 * BluesKaj looks at trying out the 3.7-rc7 kernel for 12.10
<kubuntuslayer> brrr, spotty network
<kubuntuslayer> bug 1085991 for anyone who's interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085991 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity stuck at "Preparing to install Kubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085991
<Riddell> wibble
 * kubuntuslayer wouldn't have the slightest idea as to where the issue is tbh :P
 * kubuntuslayer wonders if there's an alternative way to install
<xnox> kubuntuslayer: unplug your yubikey?
<kubuntuslayer> does that matter? :P
<xnox> =)
<kubuntuslayer> I actually plugged it in when I was reporting the bug
<xnox> kubuntuslayer: ah, fair enough.
<xnox> kubuntuslayer: yeah 4 minute delay.
<kubuntuslayer> *nod* 
<kubuntuslayer> and this is why we should have a weekly cadence :P
<xnox> looks like kubuntu specific bug
<kubuntuslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> the fact that debian-installer also got stuck makes me think it is a rohan specific bug :P
<kubuntuslayer> heh, I was about to say that I think it's a partman bug :P
<kubuntuslayer> since d-i also failed at trying to detect disks
 * kubuntuslayer installs the gtk frontend to check
<apachelogger> oh it is stuck at the same stage?
<kubuntuslayer> apachelogger: afaict
<kubuntuslayer> doesn't the disk stuff come after "Preparing to install Kubuntu" >
<apachelogger> yeah, that sounds a lot like a subsystem bug then
<apachelogger> kubuntuslayer: in case you had not noticed, but there is a list of steps on the left hand side :P
<kubuntuslayer> lemme just confirm with the gtk frontend
<kubuntuslayer>  oh yeah
<kubuntuslayer> xD
<kubuntuslayer> then yes, seems like a partman bug
<kubuntuslayer> ok, lemme wipe my disk and check if that makes it work
<kubuntuslayer> yay partitionmanager doesn't work as well
<kubuntuslayer> well ... can't delete partitions atleast
<apachelogger> I still think your hardware is causing it though
<kubuntuslayer>  let's see
<kubuntuslayer> Deleted all partitions, rebooted and voila it works fine
<kubuntuslayer> so very weird
<kubuntuslayer> let's see if the lvm + encryption stuff works :P
<kubuntuslayer> "Web browsers such as Firefox and Google's Chromium are easily installable." -> "Web browsers such as Firefox and Chromium are easily installable."
<kubuntuslayer> or if you want to keep Google in there, use Mozilla's Firefox
<Riddell> kubuntuslayer: who is "you"?
<kubuntuslayer> :P
<Riddell> it's not really Google's Chromium since the point of chromium is it's the non-google supplied version
<kubuntuslayer> right
<kubuntuslayer> which is why I suggested removing Google from there 
<kubuntuslayer> oh hah
<kubuntuslayer> clicking on kubuntu.org/support and kubuntu.org/community doesn't do anything :P
<Quintasan> sup
<kubuntuslayer> ( from within the installer )
<kubuntuslayer> Quintasan: fix ubiquity
<Quintasan> how about you fix it?
<kubuntuslayer> no, I'm the one QA'ing it
<Quintasan> I ain't touching Python
<kubuntuslayer> :P
<Quintasan> Unless you pay me
<Quintasan> and even then I will still be unhappy to touch it.
<kubuntuslayer> 1 polish zotty for every bug you fix?
<Tm_T> we're getting to that again, are we?
<apachelogger> that is like 0.02 euros
<apachelogger> if you fix a 1000 bugs you can buy an entertainment movie
 * yofel hasn't signed the contributor agreement so can't fix it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: See, I told you he is insane
<apachelogger> assuming you'd want to watch a movie a day you'd be out of bugs in one week
<apachelogger> sounds like bad business
<apachelogger> you'd put yourself out of a job and prn to watch
<Quintasan> kubuntuslayer: I'll work 100 euro per bug and I fix whichever bug I want
<Quintasan> Deal?
<kubuntuslayer> lol
 * apachelogger notes that a lot of bugs actually result in theoretical manhour costs of >100 EUR if dealt with by a developer
<Quintasan> I see what you did there?
<Quintasan> minus question mark
<apachelogger> I am not sure you did :P
<_dns__> Libreoffice is ugly in KDE, does anybody know how to teak ?
<_dns__> *tweak
<kubuntuslayer> use calligra? :P
<kubuntuslayer> why is this downloading lang packs
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> no apol when you need him
<kubuntuslayer> and ofcourse the "x" button doesn't do anything, fun :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I noticed that yesterday too
<kubuntuslayer> yeah, I think it's been that way for the last 3 releases or such
<kubuntuslayer> and beforeler that it used to crash the instal
<kubuntuslayer> *and before that it used to crash the installer
<apachelogger> all hail the X
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is subtle truth in that
<kubuntuslayer> :P
<kubuntuslayer> bbl
<apachelogger> does anyone have sound in pairs?
<_dns__> Libreoffice is shitty, and google services are not stable where I live.
<apachelogger> use calligra then?
<yofel> libreoffice looks ~ok IMO with oxygen-gtk
<_dns__> it looks terrible if you use black theme
<yofel> true, but tolerable as long as you set the document background to white
<ScottK> Riddell: These are the images we want for Alpha 1, right? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/247/builds
 * Riddell looks
 * ScottK will do better with the version number next time.
<Riddell> do we care about amd64+mac?
<ScottK> If someone tests it, I guess.
<ScottK> If not, I'm not going to worry.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you add those to the iso tracker manually?
<ScottK> Riddell: yes. 
<Riddell> ScottK: they get posted automatically when the cd builder builds them
<ScottK> Through the administration U/I on the web page.
<ScottK> Only once the milestone is active.
<Riddell> mm right
<ScottK> I had to set up the Alpha 1 milestone.
<ScottK> claydoh: Can you do Alpha 1 release notes?  The big news is KDE SC 4.10 Beta 1.
<Riddell> from kpat: Copyright (C) 1995 Paul Olav Tvete <paul@troll.no>  that has to be one of the oldest copyrights in KDE
<ScottK> :-)
<soee> any news about beta backport :>
<ScottK> Plan is still after Beta 2 is packaged.
<ScottK> We need more people working on developing Kubuntu.
<soee> :(
 * ScottK stares hard at soee.
 * ScottK checks to see if he gets the hint.
<soee> :)
<ScottK> soee: Seriously.  We need volunteers and you don't need to know a lot to get started.
<Riddell> afiestas: looks like you're the mystery man behind ktuberling/playgrounddelegate.cpp ?  it has no copyright name and is GPL 3 against KDE polity (a template header from somewhere?)
<ScottK> Which I think is waiting on the kpythonpluginfactory port to python3.
<afiestas> Riddell: will relicence asap
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK I possibly just tested the amd64+mac image 
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> need to confirm if its the same image as the one in the link you posted ;)
<shadeslayer> currently stuck on running postinst trigger of update-notifier-common 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's the current image.
<shadeslayer> hmm ubiquity seems stuck
<ScottK> Which package is the slideshow in?
<shadeslayer> ubiquity-slideshow-Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> ok, I get to install all over again 
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: we're trend setters (edubuntu following us)
<highvoltage> hehe
<shadeslayer> :)
<highvoltage> well, I wanted to originally, but stgraber concinved me that it's too much paper work. so I said I actually want to do it and will take care of the paper work. so stgraber said it's fine unless he doesn't have to do any of it.
<highvoltage> all I'm doing though is the release announcement which includes recent changes and known issues
<Riddell> what's the paperwork?  an e-mail to ubuntu-devel-announce is about it
<Riddell> the release page but we use that for our final announcement so it's a timesaver in the end
<Riddell> weird, palapeli is 2.8MB of files but a git history that's 131MB
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> run gc on it ?
<shadeslayer> ( git compress )
 * yofel always read that as garbage collect
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> ok installation completed
<agateau> I think it actually means garbage collect
 * shadeslayer marks amd64+mac as done
<ScottK> jtechidna: Would you please take a quick look at Bug #1086047 and let me know if there's any additional information I should get from the system before I kill it off (I'll reinstall it as part of Alpha 1 testing).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086047 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Firefox installer fails in raring" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086047
<jtechidna> ScottK: Oh, I've got a fix for that in git master
<ScottK> jtechidna: Any chance you could upload it today so we could have it working for Alpha 1?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.  Please close that bug in changelog, so the book-keeping works out.
<JontheEchidna> I was planning on doing a proper release tomorrow, but I'll apply the patch today.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> no problem
<shadeslayer> hmm .. wasn't the desktop supposed to have that fancy animation thing for plasmoids in 4.9.80
<shadeslayer> the thing that active had
<PaulW2U> 12
<PaulW2U> 12
<PaulW2U> oops sorry :)
<ScottK> yofel: The kdepimlibs symbols change for libkabc is in the 4.9.3 package in proposed now, so just grab that and use it (with updated changelog) for 4.9.4.
<highvoltage> Riddell: regarding the paperwork, it actually doesn't seem that much to me either
<Riddell> 4.9.90: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we should respin for JontheEchidna's qapt-batch fix, so no need to turn off the cron job for image building yet.
<Riddell> ScottK: generally it's not turned off until the tuesday anyway no?
<ScottK> Yes, but since it's just us and Edubuntu, I figure if we want to be different, we can.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: qapt failed on armfh due to a Chroot problem. anything I can do about that?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bad builder.  I'll take care of it.
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<ScottK> Generally you can just retry those.
<ScottK> If you hit a different builder it'll be fine.
<ScottK> Sometimes on the same builder it's fine too.
<yofel> ScottK: oh, so just the symbols file wasn't updated? ok
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> There's one new symbol in the other package, but I think that's fine.
<rbelem> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> rbelem: do you have an ETA?
<rbelem> shadeslayer: i think that until the weekend i will upload the first batch to the kubuntu-active ppa
<yofel> are the active patches for kdelibs and workspace already in?
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<yofel> haven't looked at them
<shadeslayer> note that the metapackage is broken
<shadeslayer> as are some other things
<rbelem> yofel: probably not
<ScottK> yofel: Now.
<ScottK> s/Now/No/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "yofel: No."
<JontheEchidna> off to afternoon class, bbl
<ScottK> Riddell: You uploaded kdepimlibs 4.9.90 to the archive instead of ninjas.
 * ScottK removes.
<Riddell> ScottK: erk
<Riddell> ScottK: did you catch it in time?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> It wouldn't build, so it was stuck in proposed
<ScottK> So it's gone like it ~never happened.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<Riddell> I'll try that again to the right place
<yofel> Riddell: why do you insist on having to specify the distversion by hand in kubuntu-initial-upload?
<ScottK> Riddell: i386 test cases look good: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/247/builds/29232/testcases
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone could try the non-english test case.
<ScottK> I won't be around for testing tomorrow.
<yofel> ok, 4.9.4 seems good to go for quantal
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Running 4.9.3 from -proposed and it seems all good here.
<soee> can test 4.9.4 just give me ppa :) / Quantal 64bit here currently running 4.9.3
<ScottK> soee: Do you have a launchpad account?
<soee> ScottK, i have i think but havent used for a long time
<ScottK> It's be good if you could figure it out.
<soee> ah yes: https://launchpad.net/~soee
<soee> hmm there is no way to change email?
<soee> the one used there is a bit outdated
<ScottK> soee: Ask in #launchpad.
<ScottK> soee: Can you log into your account?
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails
<soee> uhm looks like i have 2 accounts as the new email is already used :)
<soee> one moment
<tsimpson> you can merge accounts if you have access to both emails
<ScottK> http://evangotlib.tumblr.com/post/36854561360/evan-buys-a-microsoft-surface
<ScottK> ;-)
<soee> tsimpson, true i can login on both
<soee> how can i merge the,
<tsimpson> soee: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging tells you how
<soee> to stay with login id: soee
<tsimpson> just make sure you're logged into the account you want to keep, then follow the instructions
<soee> The accounts have been merged successfully. Everything that belonged to the duplicated account should now belong to your own account.
<soee> -.-
<yofel> wth. kcalc in 4.9.80: 560 * 0.3 = NaN o.O
<soee> that was easy
<ScottK> soee: Is soee the surviving account?
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~soee
<soee> yes
<Riddell> soee: hi, wanting to test 4.9.4?
<soee> Riddell, i can try
<soee> i already asked ScottK - who manage kubuntu.org website here ?
<Riddell> soee: anyone with the password can edit bits, the theme is in bzr and it's on canonical's servers so beholden to their sysadmins bothering to do anything
<soee> and who decide how the website look, what content have etc?
<yofel> we, but any theme changes need to go through the canonical sysadmins
<soee> hmm
<Riddell> soee: the theme is in bzr
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<soee> what is bzr ?
<yofel> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide.
<soee> so something like git ?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> but usable :)
<soee> ok so as i already told ScottK 
<soee> im a PHP developer and i can always help with website
<yofel> Riddell: that's debatable ;P
<soee> and if you are interested with new, modern websote design - this can be done :)
<soee> but im not sure if you want to change tehre anything
<soee> brb rebooting after upgrade
<soee> Upgrade 4.9.3 => 4.9.4 without any problems
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> soee: In addition to your interest in the web site, we need help with other stuff, I'm sure you're up to.
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> soee: there are tasks to be done on the website which are less of a big job than changing the whole theme, like merging the two download pages
<soee> ok we talk more tomorrow
<ronnoc_> Any chance Kubuntu Active will be useable on http://www.pcworld.com/article/2018343/the-true-linux-pengpod-line-will-ship-in-january.html? If so I'll order this month and test it :)
<ronnoc_> Opps http://www.pcworld.com/article/2018343/the-true-linux-pengpod-line-will-ship-in-january.html
<ScottK> Should be.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-04
<ScottK> ronnoc: Someone ought to explain to them that there's KDE/Plasma in the Ubuntu repositories.  No need to offer opensuse just for that.
<ronnoc> ScottK: I caught that
<ScottK> ronnoc: Here's your chance to be a Kubuntu evangelist.
<ronnoc> Yea. I'll start by blogging about it and commenting on the article and go from there. At that pricepoint, and with the percieved 'safety-net' of Android, this thing could be huge. 
<ScottK> Deleting 22K messages from Akonadi/Kmail takes a LONG time.
<micahg> that's something it shares with Thunderbird :)
<persia> Do they regenerate the index on each delete?
<ScottK> Not sure, but it's progressed about 2.5K since I mentioned it.
<ScottK> I suspect the problem is the display is trying to refresh after each delete as the process that's CPU bound is Kontact/Kmail, not something akonadi.
<ronnoc_> BTW ScottK - I'm already a kubuntu evangelist :)
<Tm_T> mhb ... who knows where he is?
<Tm_T> this one https://launchpad.net/~martin.bohm
<Tm_T> ...is expiring on kubuntu-members
<ScottK> He's not been involved in some time.
<ScottK> It's unfortunate, but I'm not surprised.
<Tm_T> allright so no worries
<Mamarok> Riddell: the Polo just arrived, yay!
<Mamarok> thank you very much :)
<afiestas> Riddell: ktuberling thingy done
<Riddell> Mamarok: remember the payment, you need to post a picture of you or someone equally good looking wearing it on planets ubuntu/kde :)
<Mamarok> will certainly do in a few minutes :)
<Mamarok> I will ping you when it is up
<Riddell> "Qt 4.8.4 has just been released" says my e-mail
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice
<Tm_T> "Stable release4.8.4[2] / 29 November 2012; 5 days ago" says Wikipedia, ye
<Tm_T> source being http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/11/29/qt-4-8-4-released/
<Riddell> Tm_T: mm, qt announce list being a bit slow indeed
<Riddell> bah kdepimlibs needing some change
<shadeslayer> Riddell: art thou working on pimlibs?
<shadeslayer> it needs libxslt1-dev from what I can tell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I am
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<Riddell> just got my chroot set up
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<shadeslayer> lunchpad i386 builders have insanely long build queues
<Riddell> loads of symbols removed from kdepimlibs 4.9.90 compared to 4.9.80
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> lots more 4.9.90 to be done http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<Riddell> !ninjas 
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<apachelogger> busy with phonon stuff
 * yofel_ is at work
<Riddell> just when you're free :)
<Riddell> and not busy on alpha 1 testing or 4.9.4 :)
<simplew> sometimes kubuntu changes back to defaults, i use to change fonts to 'Sans 8' and in "kcmshell4 componentchooser" -> Web Browser   i use to change to option 'in an application based on the contents of the URL'.   but kubuntu uses to change back these settings to defaults, how is this possible?
<yofel_> someone that's bored could test 4.9.4 for precise. It finished building a while ago
<Riddell> yofel_: for precise? very generous of us to do
<simplew> Riddell: i have sent you an email about this problem, could you have a look?
<yofel_> there seem to be plenty of people still on precise, and it's not a really large update
<simplew> yofel_: hey dude :)
<Riddell> simplew: sorry not today way too many other things to be done
<yofel_> hi simplew
<simplew> no one has an idea why these 2 settings keep getting to kubuntus default for no reason?
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: IMHO we should try to give more updates to LTS releases anyway ... particularly when they are little effort
<simplew> Riddell: the mail was sent 8 days ago...
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's a bit of a luxury when we're slow at packaging for development release and current release
<apachelogger> Riddell: personally I'd take LTS + dev series over latest random stable
<apachelogger> but yeah
<apachelogger> we'd be faster if people were talking me serious :P
<simplew> does anyone have a clue why the mouse theme in lightdm or kdm is 'Oxygen_White' when i changed the mouse theme in systemsettings to another?
<apachelogger> language fail
<yofel> simplew: the login screen should be using the x-cursor-theme alternative
<apachelogger> also #kubuntu for support please
 * apachelogger just broke ktuberling again -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: the audience who wants an LTS is unlikely to want the latest KDE from a PPA I feel
<simplew> apachelogger: but these questions are also realted with development, so that they can be fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: dunno, particularly kde contributors tend to install LTS for their dear ones but put the latest PPA SC on it
<apachelogger> so it's less far off from the latest and greatest
<simplew> i see that in startupconfigfiles and startupconfigkeys  theres no set for fonts, maybe thats why fonts continue being changed to kubuntu defaults?
<apachelogger> (I am not saying we should backport every SC inbetween LTS relases btw)
<Riddell> "PPA exceeded its size limit"
<Riddell> rollocks, ninjas is full
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> do they still not run janitor?
<yofel> it's running
<yofel> but it seems like 4.9.90 + 2X4.9.4 was too large
<Riddell> especially with language packs for quantal and precise!
<apachelogger> we have language packs in ninja?
<apachelogger> guess those do not need to go there
<yofel> I didn't think they would be that large
<Riddell> yofel's generosity is too large :)
<yofel> true ^^
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> when is 4.9.4 released so it can be moved out of ninjas?
<yofel> 4.9.4 release is supposed to be today: a) wait b) remove langpack c) ask for more size
<yofel> ?
<Riddell> d) move out of ninjas toot sweet
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you can copy the langpacks to staging meanwhile
<Riddell> if it's due for release today that's entirely fair
<apachelogger> if you want to wait
<Riddell> nah, way to much bother to copy them twice
<Riddell> they should be moved to updates/backports
<Riddell> yofel: what's needed to get them moved? I'm at your disposal since I can't do 4.9.90 currently
<yofel> I think someone tested quantal, so we're good to move it. For precise I would need a test first.
<Riddell> yes soee tested it
<yofel> if we do want to move them without waiting for an announcement
<Riddell> I'll test quantal locally and precise on an ec2
<soee> yes tested yesterday, no problems during and after upgrade
<yofel> Riddell: then I could copy quantal right now and wipe it from ninjas
<simplew> seams im not being taken seriously...
<yofel> simplew: we have more pressing issues right now...
<simplew> yofel: i consider this problem a very serious one, having settings reverted to default, that should never happen
<Riddell> simplew: sorry we're just busy on several things this week
<simplew> well, this is my POV, but i think in a generall view its a very important issue
<Riddell> yofel: go for it
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> simplew: there are no reports about this on launchpad so I suppose it is caused by something in your specific setup
<simplew> apachelogger: not quite, i have created new users and this continues to happen
<apachelogger> ok
<simplew> apachelogger: and only these 2 settings are the ones that are reverted to defaults, the remaining ones continue following user sets
<simplew> apachelogger: so far i didnt set /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals to use the fonts i want to see whats causing this, but i cant discover it
<Darkwing> aaaaaaaaand another email change for the Darkwing
<simplew> Riddell: why default fonts in kdelibs were changed to 'Dejavu Sans' and in kubuntu-default-settings continues with Ubuntu?
<Riddell> simplew: I think the patch in kdelibs comes from debian, the kubuntu-default-settings value is a decision of kubuntu
<apachelogger> qt&kdelibs are patched by debian to use dejavu
<yofel> Riddell: done, try again
<simplew> but if in kubuntu is to use different fonts, are that patch continues in ubuntu?
<simplew> but if in kubuntu is to use different fonts, why that patch continues in ubuntu?
<apachelogger> because we want dejavu when kds is not installed
<simplew> apachelogger: kds?
<apachelogger> the settings package
<Riddell> actually we should remove that dejavu patch, it might mess with the fontconfig settings which will be more considered
<apachelogger> Riddell: should talk with debian why they patch
<apachelogger> perhaps the fontconfig stuff in earlier Qt4 was misbehaving
<Riddell> apachelogger: debian's fontconfig settings are different from ubuntu so I think there are separate issues
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, the point is that the default font should be set via fontconfig and the patches do nothing more than that
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> (which could of course be achieved by putting a config file into the qt package if necessary
<apachelogger> )
<rbelem> danimo_: ping
<rbelem> danimo_: we have sent more patches
<danimo_> rbelem: cool, can't look into them, but if they are on the server side, coolo is the better person to ask anyway
<rbelem> danimo_: that make icecc work with android
<danimo_> rbelem: (I'm on a code camp atm)
<danimo_> rbelem: cool!
<rbelem> danimo_: oki :-)
<rbelem> danimo_: which channel can i find him?
<danimo_> rbelem: usually he just idles on IRC
<danimo_> rbelem: he'll react on github notifications though
<rbelem> danimo_: oki :-) i will wait for him
<rbelem> thx danimo_ 
<Riddell> yofel: precise removes a bunch of packages on dist-upgrade to ninjas http://paste.kde.org/619580/
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> Riddell: you do have backports enabled as well?
<Riddell> yofel: no, should I?
<Riddell> kubuntu backports?
<Riddell> The following packages will be REMOVED: libkdegames5a libkggzgames4
<yofel> yes, kubuntu backports, ninjas has only the parts that are needed to build the 4.9.4 pieces. You'll need a bit more to get the deps worked out
<Riddell> ah yes, that's better
<shadeslayer> how interesting
<shadeslayer> agateau: do you know about : https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/telepathy-indicator/trunk
<shadeslayer> agateau: can we potentially use that for KDE Telepathy?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's not new?  there's always been a telepathy indicator plugin
<Riddell> it works but uses a bunch of gtk stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> apt-get install telepathy-indicator
<shadeslayer> right, but does it work with ktp?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddelll> yofel: 4.9.4 working well on precise
<Riddell> vnc ec2-54-234-27-194.compute-1.amazonaws.com:5901 should you wish to check
<agateau> shadeslayer: never heard of this
 * agateau clicks
<agateau> oh, it's not specific to ktp
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it does, it works with the telepathy daemon
<Riddell> you need to restart it after install
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * shadeslayer tries
 * agateau never knows how to start telepathy stuff :)
<shadeslayer> tp is fairly decoupled :P
<agateau> indeed
<shadeslayer> lemme logout
<Riddell> you might need to restart something else I'm not sure, I know it didn't work for me when I installed it then it magically worked when I wasn't expecting it later
<agateau> it's probably a standalone binary which you can run by end
<agateau> s/end/hand/
<kubotu> agateau meant: "it's probably a standalone binary which you can run by hand"
<shadeslayer> uhh can't get it to work for some reason
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<danimo_> why is inotify.h under /usr/include/<arch>/sys/, instead of /usr/include/sys in 12.04?
<danimo_> or am I missing an additional package?
<shadeslayer> do header includes get multi arched?
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> for eg : http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/kdelibs5-dev/filelist
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> danimo_: on raring : /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/inotify.h
<shadeslayer> this is thoroughly confusing
<danimo_> shadeslayer: yes, but cmake will not look in the arch directory
<danimo_> given it's an implementation detail of debians arch abstraction, apps shouldn't even have to know
<yofel> cmake *should* check there - unless someone goes and overrides the include search patch. I could be wrong though...
<yofel> I know that we have a patch for gwenview for exactly that reason
<danimo_> yofel: find_path(INOTIFY_INCLUDE_DIR sys/inotify.h) fails
<danimo_> yofel: url?
<danimo_> yofel: it's the reason why the owncloud client never uses inotify on debian/ubuntu/kubuntu
<shadeslayer> danimo_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_cmake_jpeg_multiarch_path.diff
<yofel> fun
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks (my network connection is crappy right now :( )
<shadeslayer> yofel: np :)
<shadeslayer> also, hah! how the tables have turned :P
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza/revision/53
<shadeslayer> dafuq?
<shadeslayer> "53. By Jonathan Riddell 3 hours ago : asdjaaoijs"
<shadeslayer> not to mention things like : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza/files/head:/debian/libanalitzagui4/
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> Could not find executable /build/buildd/ark-4.9.90/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/clirarplugin/tests/clirartest.shell
<shadeslayer> is that because we have disabled tests in kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> wohooo
<shadeslayer> "PPA exceeded its size limit (11527.00 of 10240.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space."
<yofel> we already wiped stuff, now wait for the janitor
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> oh, beta2 announcement is out
<yofel> and 4.9.4 got its release page
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> yofel: re gwenview patch: fix that in FindJPEG rather
<yofel> meh, I can't highlight myself
<yofel__> yofel: ^
<yofel> better
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you tell my head wasn't fully functioning this morning? :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> silly yofel talking to himself :D
<shadeslayer> and I thought I was the silly one when I talked to myself to test telepathy
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> anyone running precise and want to test some FF packages with KDE integration?
<Riddell> oh I just shut off that ec2 machine :(
<Mamarok> Riddell: see my blog: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2012/12/04/on-knitting-google-codein-and-a-nice-surprise-delivered-to-my-doorstep/
<Riddell> Mamarok: now you're famous http://planet.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Mamarok> good!
<Mamarok> blame markey for the blurry pic
<Riddell> he just doesn't want anyone to see your good looks in that shirt
<Mamarok> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell: Any progress on business cards?
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh, also, did you take a look at maliit?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no sorry been too busy for either
<Quintasan> Riddell: That's okay, I just wanted to know if there was any progress, I'm particulary interested in business cards :P
<Darkwing> someone made business card templates?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Not really, that's what we are looking for I believe
<Darkwing> ahhhhhh
 * Darkwing ponders
<Riddell> it's not difficult to make an SVG with logo+contact details on it
<Quintasan> I think we agreed on name, surname, phone, email and gpg fingerprint on it.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't think it is if you KNOW how to do it
 * Quintasan for example has virtually no iea
<Quintasan> idea*
<Darkwing> I found that placing a scannable QR on the back was good. I did that for loco cards I made a while back.
<Quintasan> Hmm, that's a good idea :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: apt-get install inkscape is the first step :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: That sort of implies I have the thing called design sense :P
<shadeslayer> you could do a call for designs on G+
<shadeslayer> the guy who started the G+ page has awesome design skillz
<Quintasan> ScottK: What was that python package which you showed me at uds?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No idea.  Can you give me a hint?
<ScottK> yofel: You saw 4.9.4 is released, right?
<Quintasan> ScottK: It was that one with some multiarch dirty hack
<ScottK> Quintasan: pykde4
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks
<robtygart> I have a quick question about rc.local http://paste.kde.org/619796/ Do I need to change the 0 to a 1?
<robtygart> Ok never mind I think I figured it out. 
<robtygart> Would it be possible to add something to disable DPMS in the next build. PLEASE! 
<yofel> ScottK: we published it to get it out of the way, but there's no announcement yet
<yofel> only the website update
<ScottK> yofel: There's a KDE announcement.
<yofel> not on http://www.kde.org/announcements/...
<yofel> and I only got the 4.9.90 announcement mail today
<ScottK> It was a bit before that.
<yofel> I saw the mail to the release-team, but nothing to kde-announce
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> It turns out that's all I saw too.
<yofel> that's why I didn't put anything on the website yet
<ScottK> They've published it, so we should go ahead and announce, etc.
<ScottK> Go for it.
<yofel> hm... I'm kinda conservative on this after sebas once asked me to not announce things ahead of time...
<ScottK> They've published the release, so I think it's on them now.
<yofel> I'll make the website announcement in a bit, I'll poke you to push the publish button then ;P
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> robtygart: Why?
<ScottK> Also what file is that in?
<robtygart> ScottK: I am trying to disable "dpms" at startup
<ScottK> Right, but why are you trying to do that?
<robtygart> But I only can from terminal using "xset -dpms" after restart its back to defult
<robtygart> the file is /ect/rc.local
<ScottK> Oh, so you added it?
<ScottK> Or rather added the dpms call.
<robtygart> yes I added that.
<robtygart> Thank you Scott. 
<robtygart> I think I figured it out.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I suspect you can change things in /etc/kbd/config or add your own script in /etc/X11/Xsessions.d.
<robtygart> So that should keep DPMS of
<robtygart> off*?
<robtygart> Thanks again Scott! I need to restart. Bye 
<Riddell> I wonder if ninjas is accepting uploads yet
<ScottK> Was it not before?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did we ask to have cron turned off for our images?
<Riddell> ScottK: I didn't no
<ScottK> Shall I?
<Riddell> please do
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> ninjas has space again
<ScottK> Done.
<simplew> whats the kde equivalent to wireshark ?
<Riddell> simplew: try asking in #kubuntu or #kde
<simplew> Riddell: thats why the answer didnt got answered, i thoutght i was in ##linux
<ScottK> In any case, it's wireshark or tcpdump.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-05
<yofel> ScottK: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-4.9.4 - the announcement link is still dead though.
<simplew> Riddell: i was told that wireshark has a qt ui but theres no suchk package in ubuntu
<simplew> crap, wrong channel again
<simplew> Riddell: but yes, wireshark has a qt ui, would it be  possible to package it?
<micahg> simplew: is it in the same tree or a separate project?
<simplew> micahg: same source, in which uses cmake
<micahg> simplew: maybe file a bug in Debian?
<simplew> micahg: ?
<micahg> is it an optional build flag or something?
<simplew> http://anonsvn.wireshark.org/viewvc/trunk/CMakeLists.txt?revision=46147&view=markup   
<micahg> simplew: if it's in the same tree, I'd suggest speaking with the Debian maintainer or filing a wishlist bug (reportbug -Bdebian wireshark)
<micahg> I'm not sure there's an easy solution though as it looks like it needs to be a separate build (which Debian probably won't go for as it's already a security sensitive pacakge)
<simplew> micahg: you have there the urk, you can see it yourself
<simplew> micahg: it can be done in a single build
<micahg> ah, ok, wishlist bug in Debian is your best bet then
<simplew> micahg: well im packaging it already
<simplew> micahg: at least will be available in my ppa
<micahg> simplew: wireshark is already packaged, we're not going to have 2 in Ubuntu, and we're in sync with Debian on this
<simplew> and its not 2, its for 2 different GUI's
<simplew> its the same as you wouldenable GTK build in Qt
<micahg> I'm saying 2 sources, meaning that the way in is to politely ask the Debian maintainer to enable/package it
<simplew> micahg: yes, im not saying otherwise, but untill that is done im putitng it available in my ppa
<micahg> sure
<ScottK> Also including the packaging diff in the bug is not usually a bad idea.
<simplew> yeap
<simplew> but now its time to sleep :)
<Riddell> hmm 4.9.90 or alpha 1?
 * Riddell cracks on with 4.9.90 for now
 * yofel_ pressed the publish button for the 4.9.4 news
<Riddell> yay, thanks for that yofel_ 
<Riddell> added a thanks to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.4 :)
<yofel> heh, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are we backporting beta 2 to quantal?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I hope to but it needs done for raring first
<shadeslayer> okay, and are you working on the FTBF's?
<shadeslayer> because I'll be free in another 30 minutes to look at them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, I'm keeping http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas updated so just check there and start on the next ones
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> or I might take the opportunity to do some alpha 1 testing if you get onto 4.9.90
<Riddell> annoying having upstream releasing a day early, with the tars being a day late it makes us look like slackers
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Like I said, I can take it up in another 30 minutes :)
<soee> Riddell, i vote YES for backporting beta2 to quantal :)
<soee> though i wouldnt be helpful here as i dont know how it is done :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we want to ship lines 2 and below http://paste.kde.org/620264/
<shadeslayer> if we do, we will have to make libpala0 and libpala-dev
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the /usr/bin file we do but the dev library files probably not
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and they're in not-installed in kdegames so no we don't
<shadeslayer> oh awesome, forgot to check that one thing
<ScottK> Britney transitions are blocked for packages affecting Kubuntu images.
<ScottK> Respining for (hopefully) final images now.
<Riddell> great
<ScottK> I pinged claydoh about release notes, but never heard back.
<Riddell> ScottK: is that worth announcing on ubuntu-devel-announce?
<ScottK> I'll ask.
<Riddell> anyone else fancy taking on the release page task?
<Riddell> Darkwing?
<ScottK> stgraber is writing the u-d-a mail.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you do ISO testing today?
<ScottK> I can test i386.
<ScottK> Anyone up for amd64 testing?
 * ScottK is poking at shadeslayer for amd64+mac.
<shadeslayer> didn't I do that already?
<shadeslayer> or did something change?
<ScottK> We're respinning to get in sync with the archive.
<ScottK> Also, only one test case got done.
<shadeslayer> well ... you can also mark live session as being fine
<shadeslayer> as for being in sync with archive ... hmm
<shadeslayer> I can do some live testing as long as it doesn't entail a huge download
<ScottK> We'll need retesting for the updated image.
<Riddell> I can do testing
<shadeslayer> okay, 10 % needs downloading
<shadeslayer> good enough
<shadeslayer> I can test the live session
<ScottK> Respin isn't done.
<shadeslayer> bbiab, have to run out for a bit
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<ScottK> In progress
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/247/builds hasn't been marked as being respun
<ScottK> Doing
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> be back in 20 minutes :)
<ScottK> Done.
<yofel> agateau: I'll look at gwenview later
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> There you go.  Test away.
<BluesKaj> is  Kubuntu Desktop amd64 Raring Alpha 1 ready for downloading ? I've been waiting to try it since the latest daily builds don't run in full screen due to nvidia drivers failing to install 
<ScottK> BluesKaj: The candidate images are ready, but it's unlikely to be any different than the dailies.
<ScottK> (unless there's been a specific fix for your issue in the meantime)
<agateau> yofel: sure, no urgency
<BluesKaj> ScottK, ok thanks , the last daily used was last thursday, if there's a fix for the nvidia driver problem since, then I'll try again . If someone can tell me the nvidia driver failures are repaired then I'll give it a try.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: not our area
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Does bug 1054458 look like your bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054458 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Quantal) "nvidia-detector crashed with ValueError in __get_value_from_name(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'experimental-304'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054458
<ScottK> If so, I'd subscribe to that and test once it's marked fix released.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, I forgot to mention the 3.7 kernel doesn't recognize my wireless KB , so the install freezes at that point .. I can only use the 3.5 kernel on my setup
<ScottK> Ah.  That would make install tough.
<ScottK> Did you file bugs?
<BluesKaj> well no I thought I'd wait for the alpha release
<ScottK> No one bug Kubuntu/Edubuntu are doing an Alpha.
<ScottK> No need to wait.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: downloading
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> torrent stats for anyone interested : http://i.imgur.com/svKuZ.png
<shadeslayer> apparently we have a 20GB difference between amd64 and i386
<shadeslayer> oh fun, that link looks like a 404
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/05/plasma-desktopNB2110.png
<yofel> shadeslayer: same for me: 83G <> 104G
<BluesKaj> ScottK, yofel so today's daily build is the 13.04 Alpha ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: no
<ScottK> Today's build is the candidate.
<Riddell> it's a candidate in testing
<Riddell> please test
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re invalid openID transaction, works for me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I tried it several times.
<ScottK> Did you remove all cookies and such?
<shadeslayer> I logged out and logged in
<shadeslayer> does that count? :P
<shadeslayer> but then again, I'm using 2 factor auth
<ScottK> No.  That doesn't count.
<shadeslayer> ok, sec
<shadeslayer> ScottK: works for me after clearing everything
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> I'll try it again after the next install
<shadeslayer> yay, downloading the ISO at ... 10KBps
<ScottK> Did you at least zsync from the last one?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ofcourse
<shadeslayer> #################--- 88.9% 2.9 kBps 905:40 ETA   
 * shadeslayer notes that build page looks pretty green
<shadeslayer> ScottK: too many devices, not enough bandwidth
<shadeslayer> I see 6 devices on my WiFi with a bandwidth of about 512 Kbps
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1074978] [kubuntu 12.10] multiple pages per sheet options makes printer hang @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074978 (by damahevi)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: greener but still splashes of yellow and red
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you also upload some games? because palapeli didn't have install files
<shadeslayer> do the rest of them need similar fix0ring?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's a single .deb isn't it?
<Riddell> most of them won't need .install files, palapeli will need one to stop those headers getting installed
<shadeslayer> palapeli was 2 binary packages
<Riddell> ah
 * shadeslayer checks again
<Riddell> fixoring is needed then
<shadeslayer> and ideally we want to follow what kde games did
<shadeslayer> so that upgrades are smooth
<shadeslayer> right, it's palapeli and palapeli-data
<shadeslayer> Riddell: muwhahah, I got us a minion from foss.in
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would you like a minion?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: excellent, does this minion use irc?
<shadeslayer> he said that he knew how to use it
<shadeslayer> and I got a email from him that he'll hang around
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm not sure, but do you know kstar?
<shadeslayer> Aakarsh Simha
<shadeslayer> said minion is kstar's brother :D
<Riddell> oh cool
<shadeslayer> this is fun : http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/kdegames-data/filelist
<shadeslayer> so I guess that since the data package is pretty much empty we don't have to split data packages for other games
<Riddell> no palapeli was the only one I think
<Riddell> I just took the entries from the old kdegames debian/control
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how is bug 1086840 a bug in kubuntu-settings ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086840 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing bookmarks.xml error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086840
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Because I wasn't sure where to file it.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> it's kind of weird though
<ScottK> I picked kubuntu-settings before I knew the file actually existed
<ScottK> I've seem something similar before and it was in kde4libs.
<shadeslayer> well ... that's where the kded comes from
<shadeslayer> but the question is, why is it showing that error when you most likely do NOT have a full disk drive
<ScottK> If you grep for bookmarks.xml in kde4libs, it's pretty easy to find where it's doing that.
<ScottK> I most certainly don't.
<shadeslayer> I wiped my disk, so cloning kdelibs is a task that I'll leave overnight :P
<ScottK> Heh.
 * shadeslayer clones on server instead
<shadeslayer> 1.4 MBps <3
<shadeslayer> ScottK: comes from kio/bookmarks/kbookmarkmanager.cc
<ScottK> OK.  Does it look like it's doing anything odd with trying to open the file?
<shadeslayer> Not really
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/620426/
<ScottK> Interesting.
<shadeslayer> tries to open file, if it fails, reports an error
<ScottK> .kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/ does not exist on a fresh install
<ScottK> So I wonder if it's checking for it before it gets created the first time.
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<ScottK> No, it does.
<ScottK> I take that back.
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> I remember several cycles ago a similar bug and ended up patching away the error message because it was bogus.
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> how the heck does one use errors.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> searching for germinate there doesn't do anything :/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw, do we have plans for autopkg tests?
<ScottK> We have lots of plans.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> For ALL the things.
<shadeslayer> nah, I'm looking at autopilot and autopkg
<shadeslayer> and is debian also using autopkg tests?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> ok cool
<Riddell> raring is raring to go on my first test
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> can I go ahead and put kio-mtp in the kubuntu experimental ppa?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> cool, I'll be uploading for raring only atm
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ^
<shadeslayer> now that my HTC phone has gone ahead and become MTP only, I can understand the pain :(
<shadeslayer> stupid HTC
<shadeslayer> oh derp, forgot the dbg package
<shadeslayer> then again, kio-ftps doesn't have one
<ScottK> That doesn't make it right ...
<shadeslayer> yeah, fixing
<shadeslayer> sweet : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/05/plasma-desktopki2110.png
<shadeslayer> eh wat
<shadeslayer> phone rebooted xD
<shadeslayer> okayyy
<shadeslayer> buggy software is buggy
<shadeslayer> okay, something is *really* wrong
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/05/plasma-desktopsD2110.png
<ScottK> Ship it!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well some things don't work, like trying to open png files
<shadeslayer> taking insane amount of time
<shadeslayer> pdf's open quickly
<ScottK> File size difference?
<shadeslayer> shows the file size as 0 Bytes :P
<shadeslayer> mp3's copy fine as well
<shadeslayer> it's specfically images it seems
<ScottK> binary versus text data perhaps.
<ScottK> (PDFs are text)
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kio-mtp_0+git20121205-0ubuntu1~ppa3_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> if you want to test, gtg and check if the raring ISO boots
<ScottK> No amd64 here.
<shadeslayer> oh
<Darkwing> Riddell: pong
<shadeslayer> ScottK: amd64+mac QA'd
<shadeslayer> the live session only though
<shadeslayer> and unless alot of the efi stuff changed in the last 2 days, I think the full disk encryption should work as well
<yofel> early St. Nicholas' Day here: my kubuntu shirt arrived :D Thanks Riddell!
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> yofel: Did you put out a call for testing for 4.9.4 beyond just the web site announcement?
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: installed the AMD64 daily in virtualbox. Installed fine.
<ScottK> ronnoc: Can you look on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/247/builds/29479/testcases and check off the ones you've done?
<yofel> ScottK: not so far
<ronnoc> ScottK: sure will do now
<ScottK> Might be nice yofel.
<ronnoc> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> ronnoc: Could you try some of the other amd64 test cases?
<ronnoc> ScottK:  i can later tonight. is the oem install case necessary? 
<ScottK> It's not essential for Alpha 1, but we do want it.
<ScottK> There are oem's that preinstall Kubuntu, so that should work.
<ronnoc> ScottK: ok I'll test that one a bit later then in a new VB instance. 
<ronnoc> as well as the live cd.
<ScottK> i386 is done.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you look at KDE telepathy/farstream/gst 1.0 (see kubuntu-devel message from 30 Nov)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1084965] [SRU] Bugfixrelease Qt4.8.4 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1084965 (by Sandra Karuving)
<Riddell> yofel: remember the price is to blog a photo with you or someone equally good looking wearing it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> kio-mtp works
<Quintasan> But I can't copy directories
<Quintasan> T_T
<ScottK> yofel: I'm taking care of the revert dfaure reccomended for4.9.4
<ScottK> For quantal anyway.
<yofel> ScottK: ok, thanks, I'll update precise then
<yofel> Riddell: done already ;)
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK notes a depressing lack of amd64 testing for Alpha 1 and looks around.
 * yofel can spare half an hour before going to bed for virtualbox
<yofel> Riddell: did the script fail, or why are there a few beta2 packages missing in ninjas? (at least gwenview, cantor, dragon and perlkde)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-06
<yofel> full disk encryption passed on amd64. I had some issues with shutdown, but nothing critical for alpha1
 * yofel is off to bed
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<Tygart> ScottK: I wish I knew more about how to test I am running 13.04 64 bit "AMD Turion 64 X2". The only issue I have is Plasma desktop keeps crashing. 
<Tygart> more info here http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?61269-Kubuntu-%2813-04%29-%E2%80%9CPlasma-Desktop%E2%80%9D-keeps-crashing
<ScottK> That backtrace is worth filing as a bug in bugs.kde.org.
<Tygart> ScottK: Thanks Scott I sent it in. 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: pong
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I already talked to upstream, they told me they could do a dirty port of qtgstreamer
<shadeslayer> gkiagia on #kde-telepathy has more info 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Could you work out getting something going?  Stuff is blocked from migrating from proposed due to our packages not being ported.
<Noskcaj> anyone know whats causing bug 1066223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<Noskcaj> the amd64 kubuntu alpha image freezes when you hit next with install mp3 selected
<Noskcaj>  can someone confirm?
<shadeslayer> erk
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, why you go "erk" ?
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: by hang do you mean it shows the spinning icon
<shadeslayer> and erk because it's blocking stuff
<shadeslayer> it = gst
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, yes, and understandable
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll email George this evening
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: sec
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: something like bug 1085991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085991 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity stuck at "Preparing to install Kubuntu"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085991
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, sounds similar but it only happens when mp3 is selected
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> iirc I had mp3 stuff ticked as well
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: could you run apport-collect 1085991 when trying to install and it hangs? ( run it after it hangs )
<Noskcaj> what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^ possibly similar bug
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: it'll attach logs to the bug report
<shadeslayer> so that we can figure out what's wrong
<Noskcaj> ok, i will after this testcase(kubuntu amd64 manual)
<shadeslayer> cool
<Noskcaj> i may have to wait till tomorrow as i have to be finished by 8:30pm AEDST (+11utc)
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, so do i let it get to the "freeze" or run apport-collect before then
<Noskcaj> and does this have to be from the live desktop?
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, are you sure that is the same bug?
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: almost, seems to exhibit the same symptoms
<Noskcaj> ok, i am at the freeze, what do i do?
<shadeslayer> press alt+F1
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> alt+F2
<shadeslayer> type konsole
<shadeslayer> then run apport-collect 1085991
<Noskcaj> nothing happens. do i need to be in a live desktop?
<shadeslayer> didn't konsole open?
<Noskcaj> alt+f2 didn't
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: are you connected to the network?
<shadeslayer> s/the/a
<Noskcaj> yeah, i'm in Vbox though
<shadeslayer> ah no issue
<shadeslayer> can you switch to a tty? ( Ctrl + Alt + F1 )
<shadeslayer> then run apport-collect 1085991
<Noskcaj> one sec, i was about to change to the live desktop
<shadeslayer> okay
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, acidently made that happen on my own pc and had to restart
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: pro tip, kill an application using ctrl+alt+esc and click on offending app
<shadeslayer> only kills app, no need to restart
<Noskcaj> if pnly i knew sooner
<shadeslayer> okay, does anyone know where the 12.10 comes from in ubiquity?
<xnox> shadeslayer: .disk_info file?!
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> that's odd then
<Noskcaj> i will ask that question in -quality incase someone knows more
<xnox> shadeslayer: well it's .disk/info
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1086034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086034 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity slideshows still refer to 12.10" [Medium,New]
<shadeslayer> oh that's the *slideshow*
<shadeslayer> nvm 
<xnox> shadeslayer: slideshows are static & need reuploading.
<shadeslayer> right
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, it happend again, i had to restart
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<Noskcaj> i am using xubuntu if that changes anything
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<Noskcaj> i have to go, will be back on at 6:00am AEDST
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: kio-mtp can't copy directories now
<Quintasan_> it can't handle them here T_T
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'm just the packager, and for some reason it doesn't want to work with png
<shadeslayer> *png files
<shadeslayer> file a bug ? :P
<Quintasan> I nominate you as the link between upstream and us
<Quintasan> you do it :P
<shadeslayer> durrr
<Quintasan> Well, I have to go to buy a present for my friend, if you don't file it now then I will do it later anyways
<Riddell> proofreaders: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'll file it later
<shadeslayer> also uploaded a quantal package in experimental
<Quintasan> Riddell: No glaring mistakes there
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will read it in detail is bus
 * smartboyhw goes in to the ISO tracker to report a success testcase for Kubuntu Alpha 1
<Riddell> Quintasan: feel free to think of things to add/improve too
<Riddell> smartboyhw: great thanks
<soee> shadeslayer, 4.10 beta2 for quantal?
 * shadeslayer looks at Riddell
<Riddell> needs done for raring first
<Riddell> then yes, I'd like to backport it
<Riddell> but I'm on alpha 1 this morning
<shadeslayer> what needs doing for Beta 2?
<yofel_> there are a few missing packages at least
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yofel pointed out gwenview, cantor, dragon and perlkde as missing so I think they'll have patched that need refreshed/removed
<shadeslayer> aha
<Riddell> and of course all the yellow and red here http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<shadeslayer> yeah was looking at that
<yofel> Riddell: wrong # - I'll take care of the crash fix
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to run the "Non-English Live session & Installation; Full Network Support" thing?
<smartboyhw> That testcase
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that would be cool
<smartboyhw> Ha the string not translated in the slideshow for Chinese (Traditional) is actually the sentence "Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 12.10" LOL. 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> our images are oversized
<Riddell> based on a round SI GB limit of 1000000000 bytes
<Riddell> can I bump it up to a binary GiB limit of 1 073 741 824 bytes?
<shadeslayer> dat unit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you mean from 8.881784197e-7 peta bytes to 9.53674316406e-7 peta bytes?
<Riddell> um
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Riddell> your mind has a weird way of counting, what a geek
<soee> guys the reason that other distros like OpenSuse have beta version of KDE available as soon as they show up is because of bigger community/developers working on it or because they don't preparing it for upcoming releases?
<shadeslayer> not sure, but I've never seen them contributing armhf fixes and what not
<shadeslayer> so maybe they just target x86* ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Non-English testcase for amd64 completed, so I think you can mark the amd64 ISO ready now
<shadeslayer> mmm .. when did we upload beta 2 this time?
<shadeslayer> soee: I'm working on getting b2 out today
<shadeslayer> as long as someone tests it on raring
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand why VirtualBox shows "Aborted" when he shuts down Kubuntu in the normal way
<soee> later at home i can test it with VB
<shadeslayer> cool
<soee> on my machine at home i have quantal so i can test quantal also
<soee> x64
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'd like to upload quantal today after being done with raring
 * shadeslayer wonders if the automation script works with remote signatures and what not
<shadeslayer> lolwat
<shadeslayer> gwenview built just fine here
<shadeslayer> so very odd
 * smartboyhw wonders will anyone do the amd64+mac images
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ?
<shadeslayer> I tested them last night
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, well aren't it supposed to have all the testcases completed?
<shadeslayer> uh, usually that doesn't happen :)
 * smartboyhw thought that is standard procedure (at least for Ubuntu Desktop)
<shadeslayer> it probably is, but we don't have as many resources as them
<smartboyhw> ooh
<smartboyhw> alright
<shadeslayer> so if someone donates a spare macbook pro to me, I could probably do the testing
<shadeslayer> but don't want to do it on my work machine
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you don't necessary need to have a MacBook PRO right?;P Get a Macbook Air, or even a Mac mini ...
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> but I ain't buying more apple hardware
<shadeslayer> I'm sick of this MBP as it is
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where are my mallit packages?!!
<shadeslayer> agateau: your fix doesn't build on i386 :(
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<agateau> shadeslayer: really? :( do you have a build log?
<shadeslayer> libjpeg-turbo8-dev:i386: /usr/include/jpeglib.h
<shadeslayer> agateau: are you in the kubuntu-ninjas team?
<shadeslayer> agateau: https://i125024006.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/125024006/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.gwenview_4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=0b0efc87cb05a0aa521ffdf4da075708
<shadeslayer> if not : http://paste.kde.org/620870/
<agateau> shadeslayer: I guess I am not: I get a "No Such Resource" msg
<agateau> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> you're using chrom{e.ium}
<shadeslayer> which has a weird bug
<agateau> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> oh .. which browser?
<agateau> shadeslayer: link opened in konqueror
<shadeslayer> I see ...
<shadeslayer> guess konqueror has the same bug
<shadeslayer> hmm ... jconfig is there : /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/jconfig.h
<agateau> shadeslayer: and what is ${CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE} on i386?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> obj-i686-linux-gnu/CMakeFiles/2.8.10.1/CMakeCXXCompiler.cmake:  set(CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE "i386-linux-gnu")
<agateau> so it should work
<agateau> or I do not interpret find_file doc correctly
<yofel> shadeslayer: where do you get "libjpeg-turbo8-dev:i386: /usr/include/jpeglib.h" ?
<yofel> that is /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/jconfig.h here
<yofel> er, nvm
<shadeslayer> root@server:~/gwenview-4.9.90# dpkg -S jpeglib.h
<shadeslayer> libjpeg-turbo8-dev:i386: /usr/include/jpeglib.h
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> I need more coffee
<yofel> yeah, jpeglib.h is there, jconfig.h isn#t
<shadeslayer> aye
<agateau> can you spot what is wrong in this then: find_file(JCONFIG_H jconfig.h PATHS "${JPEG_INCLUDE_DIR}" PATH_SUFFIXES "${CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE}")?
 * yofel looks up what PATH_SUFFIXES does
<yofel> hm... that should work o.O
<agateau> especially since it works on amd64 (just checked)
 * agateau is puzzled
<shadeslayer> eh wat
<shadeslayer>     # libjpeg-turbo keeps JPEG_LIB_VERSION in jconfig.h, not jpeglib.h :/
<shadeslayer>     find_file(JCONFIG_H jconfig.h
<shadeslayer>         PATHS "${JPEG_INCLUDE_DIR}"
<shadeslayer>         PATH_SUFFIXES "x86_64-linux-gnu"
<shadeslayer>         )
<agateau> shadeslayer: ah, you don't have the very latest code
<shadeslayer> but ... I thought your released it with 4.9.90?
<agateau> no, committed that shortly after the tag iirc
 * agateau checks
<shadeslayer> ahhh okay
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<agateau> seems like beta are not tagged :(
<agateau> weird
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> anywho, compiling with https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegraphics/gwenview/repository/revisions/67726648531755a4dab131a1926dd17cc8f969d2/diff
<shadeslayer> lets see
<agateau> There is a v4.9.80 tag, but no v4.9.90
<shadeslayer> someone forgtot to push tags then
<shadeslayer> \o/
<agateau> where is tsdgeos when one needs him :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I assume we're not releasing amd64+mac and it should be removed from the tracker?
<shadeslayer> so I tested it for nothing?
<shadeslayer> :(
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh I am correct for a bit now:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: indeed :)
<shadeslayer> okay, so only perlkde left
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There's no install testing of the current image.
<shadeslayer> I install tested the ISO before you respun it :P
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ ?
 * ScottK passess the buck.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> all missing packages uploaded
 * shadeslayer looks at status page
<Riddell> ScottK: it could go either way really
<Riddell> mm live only tested
<Riddell> I think it needs at least one install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I installed it a couple of days ago
<shadeslayer> so unless something changed dramatically, it was fine
<shadeslayer> your discretion really
<ScottK> Riddell: shadeslayer has a fair point.  There's no evidence from the other images of issues due to the respinn.
<ScottK> s/respinn/respin/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Riddell: shadeslayer has a fair point.  There's no evidence from the other images of issues due to the respin."
<Riddell> "I've been basically running Kubuntu 12.04 for the last several months and am finding it without a doubt one of the best distros I've ever run" I like my google "Kubuntu" alert it makes me smile
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: like I said before, we should make an announcement for business card designs on G+
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go ahead
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can't access G+
<shadeslayer> it says it's down
<Riddell> you broke google!
<Riddell> do you know how much trouble you'll get in for doing that?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> yay
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, stop saying yay
<smartboyhw> That is clearly not yay
<shadeslayer> okay :(
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "The Kubuntu team is looking for awesome buisness card designs! Show us your designs and it might become the official buisness card for the Kubuntu team !"
<shadeslayer> sound good enough?
<shadeslayer> *business
<soee> shadeslayer, business card ?
<shadeslayer> yus
<BluesKaj> ok what's the pay :)  ?
<shadeslayer> lol
<soee> shadeslayer, what it shoudl contain ?
<shadeslayer> maybe Riddell has a spare Kubuntu polo tee left over he can giveaway for the design that wins?
<Riddell> I'm all out
<BluesKaj> heh, they don't make them large enough for guys like me,  3XLT would be minimum 
<Riddell> but I did give two to some people at copenhagen that i've not got back
<Riddell> hint.. Quintasan 
<BluesKaj> however I did find one from the cranky geeks that fit 
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> oh hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/lIeKw.png
<shadeslayer> those look neat tbh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well they've release version specific
<Riddell> and don't have space for contact details
<shadeslayer> true
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1087259] update to 4.8.4 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1087259 (by André Stein)
<shadeslayer> but hey, we're getting replies :P
<Riddell> where?
<shadeslayer> G+
<Riddell> nice
<soee> shadeslayer, ill ask friend of mine to prepare one project also :)
<shadeslayer> cool!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm doing your work now :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you take over marble, I've gtg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok
<soee> shadeslayer, we are talking about kubuntu project only ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> though if they want, they could do it for the other community projects as well
<soee> where can i find link for kubuntu logo ?
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork on wiki
<soee> ok, thank you Riddell 
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well I'll be sending one of mine to Darkwing
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you get two at copenhagen?
<Riddell> I'm sure someone else got two
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, but I returned mine
<shadeslayer> remember when I came at night to your room to return one of them?
<Riddell> mm right
<Riddell> I guess we're all out then
<ScottK> Riddell: I did some edits on our announcement on the wiki.  Please make check you're OK with them.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "It could be Corel CDR too, or only SVG and PDF?﻿"
<ScottK> The global menu bug turned out to be a problem in quantal too and the 12.10 in the slideshow is trivium.  So I removed them.
<shadeslayer> I guess SVG only
 * ScottK has more than one.
 * smartboyhw wonders will anybody test the amd64+mac image, the only one not ready:P
<ScottK> smartboyhw: We aren't going to release it.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, yo:D
<Riddell> oh marble joins the ranks of projects that don't keep ABI stability http://paste.kde.org/620954/
<shadeslayer> mmm
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely
<shadeslayer> ok, where was I ..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: gtg?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> nah, back from what I had to do
<shadeslayer> ah yes, loooking at status page
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have the kubuntu.org announement queued up?
<shadeslayer> libkdcraw has new symbols?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't but I can put up a sentence or two now
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They broke API from 4.9 -> 4.10.
<shadeslayer> mmm
<ScottK> Which is why Kamoso and Kphotoalbum are currently broken.
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/13.04-alpha1  for those who can see it
<Riddell> it just says "<a href="https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Alpha1/Kubuntu">Alpha 1 of our 13.04 development version</a> is available for download and testing. It comes with the latest testing release of KDE's Plasma desktop and applications.
<Riddell> "
<shadeslayer> fun
<ScottK> No photos with kayaks and stickers on your head?
<Riddell> ach I've not done that for years
<Riddell> but I would like to do a blog post today with more photos from copenhagen
 * Riddell goes for a walk back shortly
 * ScottK is ready to publish on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any ideas what we decided wrt ffmpeg stuff and nepomuk?
<shadeslayer> because I can't find a lib to satisfy that depends
<ScottK> I think we decided to disable it until we were sure it only needed ffmpeg stuff we are allowed to ship on an image.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> looking at neon, check if you can ship libavutil51, libavformat53 and libavcodec53
<shadeslayer> okay, all 3 are in main
<shadeslayer> so I guess they're OK to ship on the ISO?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ScottK> Let me check.
<ScottK> You have to look in the seeds
<shadeslayer> oh, if they're blacklisted or not?
 * vHanda is over here if you have any questions
<ScottK> "libavcodec cannot be shipped on CDs (c.f. Ubuntu technical board resolution 2007-01-02)."
<ScottK> So avutils and avformat are OK.
<shadeslayer> ah herp derp
<ScottK> Thanks vHanda.  We're (I think) mostly wrapped up in Ubuntu policy re patents and what we're allowed to ship or not on an image.
<ScottK> You can ask the user to install it later and dlopen it.  That's allowed.
<shadeslayer> ah
<vHanda> shadeslayer: what did I what?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<vHanda> "Rohan:  ping. what did you install for ffmpeg headers?"
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> found the right set of dev headers
<vHanda> okay
<shadeslayer> I've removed the libavcode-dev
<shadeslayer> and it still says it found the ffmpeg stuff, so just need to check what it'll depend on
<shadeslayer> *I've removed the libavcodec-dev build dep
<shadeslayer> oh drat, something still pulls it in
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can we have the ffmpeg extractor libs in a separate package?
<shadeslayer> and then ask the user to install that
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^
<vHanda> I ask the user?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/621014/ < these 2 in a separate file
<vHanda> you mean separate package
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look at what we do for Konqueror and flash.  IIRC it's a distro patch.
<vHanda> that works :)
<shadeslayer> vHanda: will there be any adverse affect if we compile with ffmpeg stuff and split out those libs and ask the user to install them through some sort of dialog?
<vHanda> nope
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looking
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the DLRestrictions patch?
<ScottK> Sounds vaguely right.
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs/view/head:/debian/patches/add_dlrestrictions_support.diff
<ScottK> JontheEchidna would know about it, IIRC.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I'm still contemplating if we can just ship another package and prompt the user to install that
<ScottK> I'd say just disable it for now and finish 4.9.90.
<shadeslayer> well it's disabled ;)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Can we start uploading 4.9.90 now?
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> what about libkdcraw and libkdegames?
<shadeslayer> and marble
<shadeslayer> those 3 are the only things left afaictl
<ScottK> Right, but it takes a while to get stuff built.
<shadeslayer> and kmahjongg is still ftbfs
<ScottK> May as well upload libs and then meta.
<ScottK> I'm putting a block in place so none of it will migrate from raring-proposed before we are ready.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> sounds good
<Riddell> kmahjongg is proving fiddly
 * shadeslayer is having a look at that
<ScottK> Riddell: How about we start on uploading 4.9.90 then.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah can do, although I think I'll keep going through and fixing the issues in ninjas
<ScottK> I was mostly thinking about getting kde4libs built on all archs.
<shadeslayer> ehwat
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it builds fine here
<shadeslayer> weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkmahjongglib4  installs?
<shadeslayer> afaictl yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/621026
<soee> ok im at home if you want me something to test just shoot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've hit rebuild on i386, lets see
<shadeslayer> maybe it was a temporary issue
<Riddell>  libkmahjongglib4 : Depends: kdegames-mahjongg-data (= 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1) but 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2 is to be installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I guess I missed something there
<shadeslayer> possibly
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: didja find the issue?
<shadeslayer> you want to dep on kmahjongg-data instead of kdegames-kmahjongg-data
<shadeslayer> but then what's kdegames-kmahjongg-data
<shadeslayer> hmm
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<ScottK> Can someone seed Kubuntu torrents?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> okay, my torrent manager went down I think :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> bye 
<shadeslayer> okay, it's up, should work
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I assumed there are seeds for every release
<shadeslayer> as in, seeds from Canonical
<ScottK> Yes, but there's a problem right now.
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> I had to drop the older 12.04 images to make space :P
<shadeslayer> afiestas: pingly
<afiestas> shadeslayer: half pong
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<shadeslayer> afiestas: there's code to handle backlight hotkeys and sound hot keys in KDE right? do you know if there's code to handle keyboard brightness?
<afiestas> there is a patch by mzanetti
<shadeslayer> do you know where it is?
<shadeslayer> ( I happen to have XF86KbdBrightnessDown and XF86KbdBrightnessUp keys, could probably test it )
<soee> puff torrent downlad will take ~ 1,5 day :)
<shadeslayer> soee: is it just your connection?
<soee> 1 seed only
<shadeslayer> that would be me
<shadeslayer> soee: zsync it?
<soee> zsync ?
<shadeslayer> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<soee> never heard of it :D
<ScottK> agateau: Who was the guy that took over p-w-menubar?  Need help figuring out Bug 1086868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086868 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "No global menu in Plasma (KDE) session in Raring" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086868
<agateau> ScottK: Cédric Bellegarde
<agateau> ScottK: his irc nick is gnumdk
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.
<afiestas> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/107329/
<soee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<soee> whers the 13.04 image ?
<ScottK> soee: Read the release announcement
<soee> ok i think i missed something there 
<ScottK> (linked from kubuntu.org)
<shadeslayer> soee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/alpha-1/
<ScottK> agateau: He's not on #kde-devel.  Any idea where he hangs out?
<agateau> ScottK: he is most likely offline then
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<agateau> ScottK: you might want to contact him through https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk
<ScottK> Thanks.
<soee> shadeslayer, 
<shadeslayer> yes?
<soee> ok so i have to download iso and than use it with torrent?
<ScottK> yofel: Did you take care of today's 4.9.4 breakage?
<shadeslayer> soee: sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I must have uploaded an old version of the packaging
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer is talking to the tomahawk guys
<soee> testing alpha 1 in VB :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I renamed it to kmahjongg-data so that's what it should be
<shadeslayer> right :)
<soee> is it possible to run VB in fullscreen mode ?
<soee> what do you think about updating 12.10 to 13.04 ?
<ScottK> soee: As we said in the release announcement, it may break.
<ScottK> So you should consider how big a deal that is to you.
<soee> :)
<soee> i like to risk :)
<ScottK> What would be useful is if you could keep your Alpha 1 VB install available to test upgrading to KDE SC 4.10 Beta 2 when we have packages ready (like you did with 4.9.4)
 * shadeslayer wonders if he has raring-proposed enabled
<shadeslayer> yep, so yay
<soee> well i have 3.04 running on my VB
<soee> *13.04
<soee> works smooth and without errors so far
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You aren't supposed to enable raring-proposed.
<shadeslayer> but ... but ... I'm a developer!
<ScottK> Still not.
<maco> but nothing's been proposed yet
<ScottK> raring-proposed is for sync'ing up builds.
<ScottK> maco: Sure.  Tons of stuff in proposed since that's where all uploads land initially now
<maco> wow my server with quassel core on it thinks it's 12 minutes after the hour. my desktop thinks it's 9 minutes after the hour. hrmmm
<maco> oh
<shadeslayer> I was under the impression that proposed is for developers
<maco> new policy stuffs
<shadeslayer> like
<shadeslayer> you can enable it, but be prepared to fix your stuff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Go ask infinity if you should have proposed enabled.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * shadeslayer is not sure if that's a good idea
 * ScottK waits for the earth shattering kaboom.
<soee> ok im seeding :)
<soee> transfer ~ 500kbs
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> interesting to see how amd64 is already ahead
<shadeslayer> 3 GB's vs 1 GB
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, I'm back, anything happend with the bug?
<shadeslayer> not that I know of, no
<shadeslayer> I'm just about to go to sleep, my eyes, they buurrrnnn
<Riddell> night night shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> night :)
<Noskcaj> good night
<Noskcaj> if anyone cared shadeslayer and i were working on a bug in the preparing to install kubuntu screen, i just found out it affects most flavours
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> not yay, but okay
<shadeslayer> "business card format: 90 x 50 mm or 85 x 55 mm?﻿"
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ want to field that one on G+?
<Riddell> um, I've no idea
<Riddell> I've not looked for printers
<shadeslayer> lemme check something real quick
<shadeslayer> Measured a couple of cards, Canonical does 90x50 , KDE does 85x50
<shadeslayer> Collabora does something like 82x52
<shadeslayer> Harald's old Kubuntu card is 80x50
<shadeslayer> 85x50 looks about right
<highvoltage> at the very least it's a good idea to not have it bigger than a credit card in any direction
<shadeslayer> true
<soee> thats the standard from what i see
<soee> same as credit card ISO 7810 ID-1
<shadeslayer> my debit card is 80x50
<highvoltage> I get annoyed when someone gives me a card and it doesn't actually fit in my wallet and I have to fold it and it just ends up taking more space in my wallet
<shadeslayer> hehe
<highvoltage> lots of people just end up throwing those away real soon
<maco> i think 90x50 versus 85x55 is country-dependent
<maco> US business cards are 2x3.5 inches, iirc
<shadeslayer> inches @_@
<shadeslayer> you're going to make a sleepy shadeslayer do conversions :(
<maco> thats 89x50
<shadeslayer> thx
<maco> so, just like A4 is longer and narrower than letter, canonicals cards are longer and narrower than US cards
<maco> no wait thats backwards
<maco> canonicals match US
<maco> wahhh
<shadeslayer> heh
<maco> screw it have a wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_card#Dimensions
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> didn't realize there was an article about that
<maco> oh i <3 wikipedia for paper size comparisons
<maco> i have some B1 paper at home :P
<shadeslayer> fun, India follows the 90x55 the UK follows 85x55
<shadeslayer> lets get both then :P
<shadeslayer> US : 88.9 × 50.8	
<maco> yeah so the US one is like someone took the ones from the bottom row and hit them with a bit of sandpaper on the edges
<shadeslayer> hey US, y u so weird
<shadeslayer> ->sleep, for real
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet caught up with metric
<keithzg> Riddell: The U.S. is aggressively resisting metric. Hell, even up here in Canada people give stuff like their weights and heights in American Imperial
<ScottK> It's the English Imperial system.
<ScottK> They just gave up on it.
<dantti_laptop> hi, can you please try to backport 64988f79dc199bbd4e96db0ea34f8c5bb6450747 of network manager? it will fix cisco vpn connection to show the auth dialog :)
<ScottK> cyphermox: ^^^
<cyphermox> let me check
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: where's that commit from, do you have a URL? it doesn't match to anything here?
<dantti_laptop> nm repo
<dantti_laptop> afaik
<dantti_laptop> let me check
<cyphermox> still, it's not a valid commit id in cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: I'm looking twice because it seems like I've already fixed things if it's the issue with paths for starting auth dialogs
<dantti_laptop> hmm we hunted this bug yesterday...
<cyphermox> if you can give me a url to the patch or a patch directly I'll be happy to apply it
<cyphermox> it's just that right now I'd be unable to find the code to apply ;)
<cyphermox> oh wait, unless the web interface isn't up to date
<cyphermox> not getting any more luck with git directly :/
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/networkmanagement/repository/revisions/64988f79dc199bbd4e96db0ea34f8c5bb6450747
<cyphermox> ah, that's very different
<cyphermox> ScottK: are you available to merge request reviews if I apply this, before I upload?
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: that's for raring, right?
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: if it could be backported to quantal would be cool imo...
<cyphermox> so maybe there's just no special packaging branch for networkmanagement
<Riddell> cyphermox: we don't have a packaging branch of that no
<cyphermox> Riddell: ok, thanks
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: did you have a launchpad bug for this?
<dantti_laptop> no
<dantti_laptop> I was trying to convinf a coworker to use kde and we found this bug, I talked to lamarque, then we tested and it worked
<dantti_laptop> *convince
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> just let me finish up with this intricate mess of wpasupplicant patches, and I'll finish building/uploading networkmanagement
<ScottK> cyphermox: Thanks for taking care of it.
<cyphermox> dantti_laptop: going to start with raring, and do quantal tomorrow if you can remind me
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: sure, thanks :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<yofel> ScottK: if you mean the 4.9.4 patch from dfaure, that's done
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.  Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-07
<JontheEchidna> I got in the steam beta :D
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> We need you bored so you'll do stuff.
<ronnoc> lol
<ronnoc> congrats JontheEchidna you lucky SOB. I'm still waiting.
<ScottK> cyphermox: If you get to looking at networkmanagement for Quantal  today, there's already another network management SRU in queue.  Please include that one in your upload as well.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell should I go ahead and upload 4.9.90?
<shadeslayer> to raring-proposed
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> ScottK: HUPNP was very outdated
<shadeslayer> uploaded to ppa:rohangarg/experimental
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> clickable link
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm not sure how to find out what's already been uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload something?
<shadeslayer> or did anyone upload anything?
<Riddell> not I
<Riddell> ScottK was talking about it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> kde4libs is still at 4.9.80
<shadeslayer> so I don't think he uploaded anything
<Riddell> presumably not then
<Riddell> go ahead with kde4libs if you like
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I actually want to get hupnp in first
<shadeslayer> or should we defer that for next upload?
<shadeslayer> ah well, can be fixed later
<Riddell> what needs hupnp?
<Riddell> is it a new hupnp?
<shadeslayer> kde4libs
<shadeslayer> and our hupnp is *old*
<Riddell> I've not been packaging new bits so far
<Riddell> I think that's a job for next week
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> new hupnp already packaged :)
<Riddell> well go for that then
<Riddell> although I've not yet worked out what UPnP is and it sounds like that sort of thing that could have security issues
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you block migration from -proposed till we upload everything?
<Riddell> I think ScottK already did?
<shadeslayer> idk
<Riddell> he said so
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your status on nepomuk-core?
<shadeslayer> well ... uh ..I went to sleep after talking to you guys
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/i8DW3.jpg
<Riddell> ever since Sean left Bond films have been pretty poor in their portrayal of Scotland
<Riddell> and of course none of the other Bonds are as good since they didn't go to my school
<Riddell> </edinburgh-snobbery>
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should just upload it without ffmpeg for now, and figure out what to do next week
<valorie> Riddell: when I landed in Edinburgh a few years ago on a trip with my dad and sister, the first kilted man I saw looked like a Bond-era Sean Connery
<valorie> I almost walked up to him to start a conversation, just to hear that voice
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> adding libpolkit-qt-1-dev to the build dep of pykde4 doesn't make it pick up polkit-qt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I seem to remember just dropping the polkit bindings at some point because they didn't work
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> but check the changelog
<shadeslayer> nothing in there
<shadeslayer> nothing bzr log as well
<Peace-> hi :)
 * Peace- sudo apt-get upgrade on 13.04 alpha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think we're good now
<shadeslayer> the status page is lagging, but libkmahjongg and kmahjongg are done
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html updated
<shadeslayer> cool!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pykde is looking for an old polkit, I've updated the ignore file in automation scripts
<shadeslayer> it's looking for an *old* polkit? 0.o
<Riddell> old polkit-qt yes
<shadeslayer> that .... makes no sense to me, but ok
<Riddell> well the bindings just haven't been updated for the new version
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> groovy 4.9.90 installed and running
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you start uploading bits?
<shadeslayer> nope, do you want me to?
<shadeslayer> I only uploaded kde4libs
<Riddell> well it's time to do it I recon so either you can or I can
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and hupnp?
<shadeslayer> I'd like to do it, I've never used the automation scripts
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs sponsoring
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok I'll take hupnp and kde-l10n and you do everything else?
<Riddell> remember to do meta-kde too
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> should I upload meta-kde first?
<shadeslayer> and the other thing, do the scripts allow you to remotely sign?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> yep upload meta-kde after kde4libs
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> I don't think kubuntu-archive-upload has remote signing in it you might need to add that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/621524/
<shadeslayer> oh, possibly needs kubuntu-dev-tools
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm .. doing this remotely has potential issues like bzr pushing
<Peace-> Riddell: :) rpi http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/rpiffmpeg.jpeg
<Riddell> whee
<shadeslayer> try running KDE on it :P
<Peace-> shadeslayer: on the rpi ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Peace-> i could 
<Peace-> i have runned kate and dolphin 
<Peace-> and they worked fine 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :)) http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/07/plasma-desktopUs2016.png
<shadeslayer> nah, I meant the proper plasma-desktop
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i need to install plasma-desktop
<Peace-> 306mb of stuff :P
 * jussi slaps Quintasan_
<yofel> shadeslayer: I personally found HUPnP rather annoying when we tested it back then, but feel free to try it out
<shadeslayer> oic
<Riddell> jussi: that's very violent!
<jussi> Riddell: I suppose... :P - but I didnt do it hard, it was more a friendly "come on you, do what you promised" :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: what do you suggest I do wrt to kubuntu-archive-upload asking for auth via LP but lynks not supporting REFER
<shadeslayer> that's the only thing that's left to setup on the server
<shadeslayer> I even copied ~/.launchpadlib to the server
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/621536/
<yofel> my usual solution is to make the script use a credentials file that I made on my desktop, here that would mean adding credentials file support to at least 2 scripts
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> doesn't w3m support referers?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<yofel> IIRC there was a way to authenticate to LP using a text browser. I just haven't tried it in a year or so
<shadeslayer> lemme check
 * shadeslayer crosses fingers
<Riddell> w3m works
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> does someone by chance know how to completely wipe the python-keyring configuration? Every attempt to authenticate to LP without a credfile on my server ends with some json error from the keyring lately
<shadeslayer> hmph .... it's stuck at downloading blinken
<Peace-> shadeslayer: mmm that is plasma-desktopp on rpi via ssh lol http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/07/plasma-desktopBL6685.png
<shadeslayer> heh
<Peace-> shadeslayer: btw panels are not from rpi but from my laptop
<shadeslayer> okay
<Peace-> lol it sucks 
<Peace-> well is ssh
<shadeslayer> 0.o why is it checking out things at 8KBps
<shadeslayer> W: blinken source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright gpl-2+ (paragraph at line 9)
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> cantor is a bit screwed up
<yofel> you're uploading everything? I still see missing files on the status page. Nothing serious though
<shadeslayer> false positives
<shadeslayer> or not needed
<shadeslayer> ( in case of palapeli )
<yofel> still have to be put in not-installed the packages will be red on the page
<yofel> put an 'or' in there somewhere
<shadeslayer> I did
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> atleast I think I did
<yofel> anyway, I'll give backporting to quantal a try when I get home or tomorrow
<shadeslayer> yofel: they bumped up prices on buyvm btw
<shadeslayer> it's 25 USD for a year now
<yofel> for kvm, ovpenvz is 15 from what I see
<shadeslayer> oh yeah, for a moment I thought we had kvm
<yofel> I wonder if KVM allows swapfiles, if yes that would be the better option
<shadeslayer> it does
<shadeslayer> ( from what I was told earlier )
<shadeslayer> they're offering 50 GB's of additional space for 5 USD a month
<shadeslayer> I wonder if they'll take 12 USD and give me 10 GB's for a year
<yofel> then taking the 2'nd KVM option with 30G and 256 ram is the better option
<shadeslayer> but that'll come out to 60 USD :P
<yofel> depends on what you need
<shadeslayer> instead, with the openVZ + 10GB space, I only pay 27 USD :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, I already have a hefty build server :D
 * yofel works around the transmission crashes by restarting it daily
<yofel> I really wouldn't mind full 256M 
<soee> shadeslayer, when can i expect beta2 for quantal ?
<soee> :>
<shadeslayer> yofel: I might upload it tonight
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> soee: ^
<shadeslayer> assuming 4.9.90 uploads fine 
<shadeslayer> for raring
<soee> ah nice, sadly im only on my laptop during weekend :/
<yofel> then I'll hold off on that. I'll help with fixing later
<soee> so i can try tu update next monday
<shadeslayer> does the kubuntu-archive-upload script also bzr push?
<shadeslayer> or do I have to write a script to do that :P
<yofel> that part is commented out, see bottom
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I'll start throwing up the packages for quantal now
<shadeslayer> ok
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yofel> it's better to do that seperately in case the script crashes
<shadeslayer> uhhhhh
<shadeslayer> good point
<shadeslayer> yofel: accessing tarballs through the LP API is slow :(
<BluesKaj> It looks like the 3.7 kernel definitely has seriuos HW recognition problems on my system.The install progress freezes about 2 secs in on both wireless and wired input devices,
<shadeslayer> so. fricking. slow
<shadeslayer> ok, not touching this thing for the next one hour
<shadeslayer> should be done by then
<Riddell> meh usb-creator isn't working on raring "An error occurred while talking to the udisks service."
<shadeslayer> heh
<Peace-> Riddell: mm i have another error 
<Peace-> Riddell: type error ky18()
<Peace-> i mean on usb-creator-kde on raring
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Sebastian Trueg requested that we package plasmate in Kubuntu, and they're discussing about a release soonish, so I've added that as a task
<shadeslayer> they're in kdereview atm
<Peace-> it says even line 47 in module 
<Riddell> we've looked at it and since there's no release concluded it wasn't ready to package
<Riddell> so he's got it the wrong way around
<shadeslayer> sure, but they're going to have a release soon
<shadeslayer> and if they don't we can nudge them to release it
<Peace-> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/890343
<Riddell> Peace-: that's even stranger
<Riddell> Peace-: what verson of python-kde4 do you have?
<Peace-> Riddell: i just upgrade on raring 
<Peace-> but wait a moment
<Peace-> Riddell: mm seems it is not there 
<Peace-> Riddell: fresh and clean installation of  13.04
<Peace-> i did only  update and upgrade
<Peace-> i mean sudo apt-get update etc 
<Peace-> system says i have python-kde4 installed
<Peace-> Riddell: ii  python-kde4                          4:4.9.80-0ubuntu2                           i386         Python bindings for the KDE Development Platform
<Riddell> Peace-: wait until 4.9.90 arrives and test then I guess
<Peace-> Riddell: ok :D no problem
<Peace-> Riddell: btw there is a iso for arm ? rpi ?
<Peace-> :DDD
<Peace-> i mean of kubunut
<Riddell> Peace-: there's an image yes
<Riddell> but not for raspberry pi if that's what you're after
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> tx :D
<jussi> buttons on notifications are too small... :/
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: hi, you asked me to remind about the quantal update :P
<Quintasan> jussi: What did I do T_T
<shadeslayer> grrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdegames haven't been uploaded to bzr
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> causing : === Skipping kbounce, changelog invalid.
<shadeslayer> want to fix first?
<Riddell> let me see
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/621638/
<Riddell> kbounce is in bzr
<Riddell> there's a few I'm finding which aren't packaged
<shadeslayer> but isn't updated to 4.9.90 maybe?
<Riddell> yeah it might need the version number fixed
<shadeslayer> dafuq http://paste.kde.org/621650/
<Riddell> I have no idea what's gone on there
<shadeslayer> me neither
<shadeslayer> will fix manually
<shadeslayer> W: kdegraphics-thumbnailers source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 9)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you fix versioning in kdegames?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm ok
<shadeslayer> kdesdk has already been released? 0.o
<shadeslayer> fun : http://paste.kde.org/621662/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no kdesdk hasn't, just a changelog issue if it says it has
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> shadeslayer: that trace is shopped off. (Or did it really crash there?)
<yofel> *chopped
<shadeslayer> yofel: it really did crash there : http://paste.kde.org/621668/
<yofel> that's better. I guess some exception handling for parsing error would be nice...
<yofel> *errors
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> what do I do now @_@
<Riddell> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<yofel> fix the problem in kmahjongg and retry. Preferably after fixing the script
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> but I'm not sure what the problem is tbh :P
<yofel> OH, the script fails when you have less than 2 changelog entries
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<yofel> not really, it parses all versions out of the changelog and compares the last 2
<yofel> if there's less than 2 then versions[1] is null
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> I'm not quite sure why it checks the 2nd entry though
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm thinking as well
<yofel> debfx: ^
<shadeslayer> well .. .this is weird
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/621680 < says W: kdegraphics-thumbnailers source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 9)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> typo
<shadeslayer> maybe I can get away with just looking ath the last version? :P
<BluesKaj> no luck with the mini.iso either , it freezes as well ...tried the 12.10 alternate install and it starts and appears to work ok , I stopped it at the partitioning phase , so the cdrom isn't to blame 
<BluesKaj> I guess 13 is no longer my lucky number :)
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's no way to count the number of objects in a list?
<shadeslayer> in python
<yofel> len(<list>) should do it?
<shadeslayer> ah k
 * yofel is guessing right now
<yofel> yeah, len
<yofel> heh, with all the post-4.9.4 fixes we'll now get 4.9.5 after all
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/621686/
<shadeslayer> just a workaround for now
<yofel> please do check if the version is correct...
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> will add check
<yofel> otherwise fine
<shadeslayer> ohkay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you already uploaded quantal ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: we can just call : if not version in versions
<shadeslayer> would automatically check
<yofel> indeed (as long it's not supposed to only check in the first 2)
<yofel> but I can't think of a reason why that would be the case
<shadeslayer> I'm getting this now : === Skipping bomber, changelog invalid.
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> and if I do : if version not in versions[0] that gives me : === Package differs from PPA, skipping bomber.
<yofel> does it differ? I think the script doesn't support bzr-only changes that aren't in the PPA
 * Peace- snowing
<yofel> here too ^^
<Peace-> yofel: where ? 
<yofel> Stuttgart, southwest germany
<shadeslayer> afaik it should be the same
<Peace-> italy verona yofel :P
<shadeslayer> but lets check
<yofel> thinking about that check: it looks if the first entry is wrong, and if the 2nd entry matches and then barfs
<yofel> so another way to resolve this would be:
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> hm, no
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/621704/
<shadeslayer> that's why
<shadeslayer> someone needs to upload all the kdegames again from bzr :P
<yofel> fun
<yofel> does it really need to be libkdegames >= 4.9.90?
<yofel> or does libkdegames not have a symbols file?
<yofel> considering how savy we are on SRU updates, adding a symbols file to libkdegames and dropping the >= would be easier
<yofel> hm. or we update that manually and leave it out from the auto-replace magic in initial-upload
<shadeslayer> we do have symbols there
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdegames/view/head:/debian/libkdegamesprivate1.symbols
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdegames/view/head:/debian/libkdegames6.symbols as well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would you do the honours? since you probably have all of that scripted :P
<yofel> good. Then it would probably make more sense to use the ABI manager than a strict version dependency
<yofel> same goes for the other libs actually, it was annoying to change the deps for 4.9.4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for which?
<shadeslayer> kdegames
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/621704/
<shadeslayer> the packages in the PPA are different from the ones in bzr
<Riddell> didn't I just do all those?
<shadeslayer> well ... you uploaded the stuff to bzr right?
<shadeslayer> now the packaging is completely different :P
<Riddell> bzr is libkdegames-dev (>= 4:4.9.90)
<Riddell> that's what should be uploaded to the archive
<shadeslayer> the PPA isn't
<shadeslayer> causing issues with the script
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you're bored, copy the diff-check from initia-upload over. It would be nice if one could override this
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> on a per-case basis
<shadeslayer> yofel: looking
<yofel> it's line 215ff
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't see how we can override this
<shadeslayer> unless I'm missing something
<yofel> in kubuntu-archive-upload line 153ff integrate the user-interaction part from kubuntu-initial-upload
<yofel> at the end it currently calls 'continue' there which skips the upload, so let the user decide whether it should upload or not on that point
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> but that's my question, how do you make bzr-buildpackage use the packaging from bzr instead of the one from the PPA
<yofel> huh? the whole point of bzr-buildpackage is to build from bzr.
<yofel> Now I'm missing something...
<shadeslayer> ah, nvm
<shadeslayer> understood
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/621716/
<shadeslayer> erm, ignore line 3
<yofel> it would actually be nice if it would really show the diff, now you don't know what the diff is
<yofel> i.e. add:
<yofel>             p = subprocess.Popen(["less"], stdin=subprocess.PIPE)
<yofel>             p.communicate("Package: %s\n\n=== diffstat ===\n\n%s\n\n=== diff ===\n\n%s" % (package, diffstat, diff))
<yofel> using the right objects
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> there's         p = subprocess.Popen(["diffstat", "-l", "-p1"], stdin=subprocess.PIPE, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<shadeslayer> oh oh
 * shadeslayer tries something
<yofel> just look at what initial-upload does. it already works there
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> wohoo, we have diff stat functionality
<dantti_laptop> cyphermox: we just found out it didn't worked, I think it was something left from the cinnamon session, but lamarque is not online now to help debugin..
<Quintasan> kimpanel broken as usual
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fix it fix it
<Quintasan> how about no?
<shadeslayer> fix it x 100
<Quintasan> how about I have no idea why are we even working with ibus
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm getting you business cards
<Quintasan> あああああ
<shadeslayer> does that not mean a thing to you!
<Quintasan> Okay, so the default ibus-setup works
<Quintasan> but getting kimpanel to work
<Quintasan> is like
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> I believe the package itself is broken
<Quintasan> not sure what is broken
<shadeslayer> ohahaha
<shadeslayer> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is kimpanel supposed to work normally in quantal?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm not sure, but any ideas what this is : http://paste.kde.org/621740/
<yofel> diff probably doesn't like broken symlinks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I've removed kde-workspace, looking at it manually
 * yofel makes his way home - bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> god damnit
<shadeslayer>     if len(diffstatLines) > 1 or diffstatLines[0] != "debian/changelog":
<shadeslayer> IndexError: list index out of range
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> thank you python
<Quintasan> I'd like to believe i got kimpanel working
<Quintasan> ScottK: Keep your fingers crossed as I might have got it working in Quantal
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: any idea why postinst and postrm scripts are getting ignored?
<shadeslayer> uhhhh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are they being ignored or do they crash?
<shadeslayer> and iirc dpkg can only run sh scripts, not bash scripts
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> Y U DON'T WORK KIMPANEL
<Quintasan> あああ
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> HMMMMMMMMMM
<Quintasan> this is retarded
<shadeslayer> and maybe they work
<Quintasan> mmkay
<shadeslayer> just don't do the things that you want
<Quintasan> this shit is sh
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/621764
<shadeslayer> hmm looks ok
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> I'm not sure we need this
<Quintasan> lemme try it other way
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What I dislike about rekonq it is it's inability to rembember which pages I had opened
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have Uni activity
<Quintasan> and at desktop 2 I want to have rekonq open with wolfram alpha
<Quintasan> and on desktop 3 I want another window to be opened with tangorin.com
<shadeslayer> What I dislike about rekonq is that it has insane code in places
<shadeslayer> and my fixes get overwritten by broken code
<Quintasan> yet when I restart the activity the rekonq on desktop 2 has some random webpage I opened in third window on the other activity
<Quintasan> and rekonq on desktop 3 has no tabs open at all
<shadeslayer> yeah iirc that's some bug
<shadeslayer> it's on bugzilla
<shadeslayer> waiting to be fixed
<Quintasan> I believe nonkde apps won't be able to handle activities properly
<Quintasan> Which renders it useless T_T
<shadeslayer> dafuq http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/07/plasma-desktoplm2140.png
<Quintasan> HRRRRr
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I have absloutely no idea how to fix this in packaging
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Say, I have the kimpanel added
<shadeslayer> hmm executing the lib manually works
<shadeslayer> so something weird here
<Quintasan> ibus is not started so shortcuts to enable ims don't work
<Quintasan> when you invoke ibus-deamon you get the shortcuts alongside GTK gui
<Quintasan> i.e this http://i.imgur.com/eGRmA.png
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> the kimpanel looks like http://i.imgur.com/kGIJX.png
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no point in showing me, I wouldn't know to fix it :P
<Quintasan> wait
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> I know how to get this shit working but not how packaging wise
<Quintasan> now if you kill the ibus-deamon
<Quintasan> and invoke
<Quintasan> ibus-daemon -dx --panel=/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kimpanel-ibus-panel
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/9qlJi.png
<Quintasan> tadam
<Quintasan> ばか！
<Quintasan> so it work
<Quintasan> s
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> so in other words
<Quintasan> We need to invoke it right after plasma-widget-kimpanel is installed and everytime after reboot occurs
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<Quintasan> That way kimpanel WILL work but the initial configuration of input methods is still left to user
<Quintasan> because
<Quintasan> the ibus input methods list is empty after install
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/7RG65.png
<Quintasan> like this
<shadeslayer> I see
<Quintasan> and you need to add the input method your self
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/FkNwg.png
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so write a upstart script?
<shadeslayer> and then call it post-inst
<Quintasan> in my case it was anthy since I'm interested in japanese input
<Quintasan> there was this guy on our ML who apparently fixed it
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/621782 - 3) ok, but the others don't look right
 * yofel puts updating meta on todo list
<Quintasan> but what he was doing was installing kimpanel-ibus-panel.desktop: http://paste.kde.org/621788 -> /etc/xdg/autostart/
<Quintasan> that didn't work
<Quintasan> he also copied debian/xinput/ibus-kde:http://paste.kde.org/621794 but I have NO idea how that works
<Quintasan> debian/xinput/ibus-kde -> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> yofel: meta? 
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> we'll need refreshed meta packages
<shadeslayer> as in kubuntu-desktop?
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> no, kde-meta. At least *I* use kde-full
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<yofel> and that does not install full kde currently
<shadeslayer> right
 * yofel fixes kajongg in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw do you know why we checked for debian/changelog in line 153?
<yofel> brb, dinner
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> entirely possible that first line is not changelog but some other thing
<shadeslayer> like cantor.install
<shadeslayer> or sth
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you also fix E: kshisen source: version-substvar-for-external-package kshisen -> kdegames-mahjongg-data
<shadeslayer> I've skipped it for now
<yofel> sure
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> yeah, the check is weird
<shadeslayer> W: ktouch source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 22: Cannot parse line "Copyright 2004 by Marc Heyvaert (marc_heyvaert AT yahoo DOT com)"
<shadeslayer> just don't fix it right now
<shadeslayer> might screw up bzr or sth
<shadeslayer> it's at libkcddb
<yofel> I already fixed kajongg
<shadeslayer> drat
<yofel> uploaded right now, so maybe it'll be accepted fast enough
<shadeslayer> W: libkdeedu source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 6)
<yofel> unless that doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I think kajongg was done about 20 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> this script needs to be multi threaded :P
<shadeslayer> but then there's no such thing as multiple threads in python
<yofel> well, there is a thread module. But I've never used it. Probably something based on the C one
<shadeslayer> W: perlqt source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 5)
<shadeslayer> oh god, now I get to sign everything
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> bzr pushing btw
<shadeslayer> yofel: Now in kajongg
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.                                                                                                         
<yofel> oh, you're pushing changes on your side and I already pushed mine
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> okay that should be it
<shadeslayer> all branches pushed
<shadeslayer> still waiting for signing to complete
<shadeslayer> should I skip marble for now?
<shadeslayer> or upload it anyway?
<shadeslayer> same for kdesdk
<shadeslayer> ( both broke ABI )
<yofel> if there's no solution planned upstream use the ABI manager and be done
<shadeslayer> all the new games get rejected
<shadeslayer> because I don't have upload rights
<shadeslayer> okay, I just uploaded at the wrong time I think, only 3 builders for amd64 and 1 for i386
<shadeslayer> everything else is disabled
<yofel> that doesn't look good considering it's friday
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> well ok, it's still work hours in the US
<shadeslayer> the buildd's are on a holiday, even they need a break
<shadeslayer> all done
<jussi> Riddell: whatever happened to my shirt?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: on side note, how will the business cards look like? 
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: To clarify from the backscroll  - I did put a block in place to keep kde4libs (and thus the rest of 4.9.90) from transitioning before we are ready.
<rbelem> ping danimo 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: on side note, how will the business cards look like? 
<danimo> rbelem: pong
<ScottK> apachelogger: I timed how long it took to make the touchpad configuration thingy open up on a Windows machine today and it was 8 seconds (or about that, I got bored and distracted waiting).  Even with the time to start the Python interpreter, we do a pretty good job in comparison.
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you ever work out the symbol issues in marble etc before uploading?
<yofel> libmarblewidget15.symbols is still from 4.9.80 from what I see
<Riddell> yofel: it's ABI breakage
<Riddell> I e-mailed their mailing list but they haven't said anything
<yofel> sure, but if we put it in the archive in the current state, we need to rebuild the rdeps or things WILL break
<yofel> hm, seems he didn't upload, good
<ScottK> Isn't this kind of situation why we have the Debian ABI manager?
<yofel> sure, it's just that with some packages still broken, some uploaded, and bzr showing pretty much all as uploaded it's a bit hard to figure out what a package's situation is
<Riddell> ScottK: I like to give upstream a chance to do the right thing and revert or bump the soname
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> Riddell: me too - that's what the release embargo is for, but now it's just holding us up. If they fix it we can remove the abi manager later
<ScottK> Maybe use ~abi0
<yofel> would work as long as we have a guarantee that upstream will fix it.
<yofel> I'll work on the backports for now, it's not an issue there
<apachelogger> ScottK: I wonder if windows is the thing we should measure against ^^
<apachelogger> but yeah, windows is of course inferior in a lot of regards
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just a data point.
<ScottK> Actually after several hours on a  Windows 7 machine today my entire Kubuntu experience feels lightning fast.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> windows 7 is quite bad in the performance department
<apachelogger> windows 8 improved a lot there IMHO
<ScottK> Dunno.  This wasn't a situation where I had a choice.
<yofel> apachelogger: does the speed increase of windows 8 compensate the increased time it takes to get to things?
<apachelogger> fud alert :P
<yofel> I had to use windows 8 for a few hours a few days ago. Sure you get used to it, but it feels kinda clumsy on a notebook
<apachelogger> it's like krunner really
<valorie> for the record, we have no spyware in our kubuntu flavor, correct?
<valorie> re: shadeslayer's link
<valorie> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<apachelogger> lol
<yofel> we certainly don't have that shopping lens in kubuntu, so unless Amarok sends info about you when you search for songs on amazon we should be fine
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-08
<apachelogger> well
<valorie> the login to Amazon from Amarok is completely open to the buyer
<apachelogger> do we have a version that is in-your-face yet?
<valorie> sucks that the fsf is bagging on us, because of Canonical
<valorie> when we are a community supported flavor
<yofel> hm, it is disturbing that the article doesn't mention Unity even once
<ScottK> valorie: Yes.  We have none of that.
<valorie> and no way to respond to his blog
 * valorie is not a big fan of the present-day Stallman
<valorie> I give him credit for his early work, but I don't think he's helping, these days
<valorie> and too often, the opposite
<ScottK> In this case (which is somewhat rare) I agree with him.
<valorie> sure, but we're being tarred with that brush
<valorie> I don't like that one bit
<valorie> people still listen to him
<valorie> oh well, I've got to get the post office before they close
<maco> valorie: ive heard someone say "i pay attention to stallman the way a ship's captain pays attention to a light house. good to know where it stands, but you dont want to be in the same place"
 * ScottK knows who that was too.
<ScottK> Either that or someone that copied it.
<ronnoc> It's hypocritical to say that Ubuntu is evil, when he earlier said that open source software, even on proprietary platforms, is a good gateway to free software ideals. At worst, this is merely the inverse of that idea. Much to do about nothing, IMHO.
<ronnoc> Besides, didn't Ubu make the Amazon lense entirely viluntary?
<ronnoc> *voluntary
<ScottK> ronnoc: It's on by default and even local searches get sent to Canonical if you haven't disabled all online lenses.
<ScottK> You can't turn off just the search stuff, it has to be all the online stuff in lenses or none of it.
<ronnoc> hmmm
 * ronnoc hasn't used stock Ubuntu in years
<ScottK> If I were to use the local search functions on Unity for $WORK, I would almost certainly immediately violate the terms of more than one consulting contract.
<ScottK> It's just not a serious concept for people who use computers for work.
<ronnoc> Hence the flood of new users to Kubuntu and spin-offs like Mint
<ScottK> yofel: Another 4.9.4 regression (see packagers).
<yofel> great...
<yofel> I won't look at those today, can do it tomorrow morning
<ScottK> Great.
<valorie> maco: agreed
<ScottK> Riddell: knavalbattle section should not be libs.  I overrode it to games, so please fix on the next upload.  The package description is a bit sparse as well ...
<ScottK> Riddell: debian/copyright in ksnakeduel lists the wrong copyright holders.  I'll accept it, but please fix.  It should also be section games.
<ScottK> Riddell: picimi also has the wrong copyright holders and section.  Please fix it as well.
<yofel> ScottK: as pykde4 requires SIP from raring - do I need to backport python-qt4 as well? or will backporting it break something as the python3 versions are different?
 * yofel backports and hopes for the best
<yofel> hm, I need to backport pyqt anyway
<yofel> erk
<yofel>  Missing build dependencies: python3-all-dev (>= 3.2.3-6~) 
 * yofel calls it a day - good night
<rbelem> danimo, what do you think about use libcap-ng in icecc?
<rbelem> danimo, i started a patch doing that https://github.com/rbelem/icecream/tree/libcap-ng
<rbelem> danimo: what do you think?
 * rbelem snoozes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> dolphin patches for 4.9 are imported
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: You have a ubiquity merge request I've asked you to review (not sure how closely you read that type of mail)
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks added to my todo
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get my comments from my New review of your games packages yesterday?
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes but I should also have that on my todo thanks
<Riddell> added now :)
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> ScottK: would you be so nice to look at the quantal backport for python-qt4 in ninjas? I have no idea what needs to be done there without breaking something.
<ScottK> I'll try and have a look.  I'm not sure I remember.
<Riddell> if it's hassle to backport then it can be missed out
<yofel> it needs a newer python3 version than we have in quantal
<yofel> Riddell: without it we don't get pykde
<Riddell> not many people need the latest and greatest pykde I'd think
<yofel> hm, ok, then only kate needs to be fixed to be happy with the old pykde
<ScottK> yofel: I'd skip it unless it's essential.
<yofel> I don't know. If we don't really need the new pykde, then I would skip sip/pyqt/pykde altogether
<ScottK> The solution (I remember now) is the fixed dh_python3 and we don't want to mess with that in our PPA
<ScottK> That's best if you can manage it.
<yofel> only kate is stuck in depwait, if the rest will work with the old one we're fine
<ScottK> IIRC most of that was driven by the switch to python3.3 and that's not relevant.
<yofel> I'll remove the python stuff
<ScottK> I went through the 4.9.90 packages in the archive and retried everything that needed it.
<shadeslayer> ohai
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks for that
<ScottK> The ubuntu-build script is full of awesome.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apart from being awesome, it's also buggy
<shadeslayer> ~ » ubuntu-build kate raring status
<shadeslayer> powerpc: Successfully built.
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  That's correct
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<ScottK> You want the status in raring-proposed
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kate/4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4046243
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> it ... okay
<ScottK> Do what I mean, not what I say is not a bug.
<shadeslayer> I assumed it would just take the most recently uploaded version
<yofel> 4.9.90 for quantal ready for testing. Noting obviously broken here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/ppa/4.9.90p.html
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<yofel> it's in ninjas
<shadeslayer> raring ftw  :P
<yofel> i'm installing it here on my desktop right now.
<yofel> meh, need to backport digikam
<yofel> and I didn't fix the kajongg deps for quantal o.O
<Tm_T> yofel riddell et al, if you add to !testers call "| test foofoo from barbaz" we get all the information in the hilight (:
<yofel> I keep forgetting about that...
<Tm_T> np
<simplew> i have many applications appearing in gnome session, why werent these .desktop files set to appear only in KDE desktop?
<yofel> which ones? Most kde applications run fine in gnome
<simplew> yofel: theres many, yes but having equivalent gnome apps and als have kde apps listed shouldnt happen
<ScottK> simplew: Apps are generally DE independent.
<yofel> No, that's fine. There are people that run amarok in gnome for example
<ScottK> The only things that should be KDE only are things tied to the DE/workspace.
<simplew> yofel: this its confusing...
<yofel> why? We have no reason to prevent people from using nautilus in KDE or dolphin in gnome. What's used by default is just a DE setting. If a use wants to override that, let him do it
<yofel> s/a use/a user/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "why? We have no reason to prevent people from using nautilus in KDE or dolphin in gnome. What's used by default is just a DE setting. If a user wants to override that, let him do it"
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> yofel: unless something changed, using nautilus in KDE is a bad idea
<shadeslayer> takes over plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> atleast that's what it did 4 years ago
<yofel> not sure how it's in gnome3
<yofel> but yeah, back then you needed --no-desktop
<ScottK> Probably  takes over more now that Gnome is an OS.
<simplew> yofel: :)
 * yofel assumed that they took the desktop out of nautilus
<yofel> wait, that's gnome-shell now, isn't it?
<simplew> yofel: ?
<yofel> simplew: just wondering what manages the desktop in gnome these days. In gnome2 it was nautilus. I think in gnome3 it's gnome-shell
<ScottK> FYI, I'm checking out the Python 3 patch for kpythonpluginfactory and will upload an ubuntu2 of pykde4 if I get it worked out.
<ScottK> jbicha would know.
<yofel> I need to try that gnomebuntu thing one of these days
<simplew> yofel: well im just poking around in gnome to see how it goes, im not an expert :)
<simplew> yofel: but i thought that if there are apps equivalent in gnome to kde, that the kde apps should appear only kde
<yofel> nope, the user is free to use either one
<simplew> yofel: im using dolphin in gnome though...
<simplew> nautilus is a mess...
<simplew> and im in konversation also :D
<yofel> digikam finally finished building
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> futurama has this sound in one of their episodes which sounds exactly like my mac when it boots
<yofel> *sigh* - yet another mac fan spotted
<shadeslayer> the kind that spins?
<ScottK> Someone should tell Apple so they can sue.  Their valuable intellectual property is being tarnished.
<yofel> well, that too. I meant fan as in fanboy though :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe
<ScottK> shadeslayer: re the notes on the pad: The polikit-qt thing with pykde is not new.
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> I put it in there before I knew what the issue was 
<shadeslayer> forgot to remove
<shadeslayer> apparently polkit qt is too new
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you upload a new hupnp release?
<yofel> note: the things you can ignore are documented in cmake-ignore.json in the automation folder
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Give me the .dsc link
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/hupnp_1.0.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<yofel> yay, overwrite errors FTW -.-
<shadeslayer> oh drat, I just realized that there are new copyright years from the diff
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^ Want me to fix those before you upload?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  Please.
<shadeslayer> okay, will do and send you a new link later
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Any luck on KTP and the gstreamer transition?
<shadeslayer> Uhh ... I asked George to email the Kubuntu Devel ML
<shadeslayer> but I guess he hasn't gotten around to it
<yofel> *sigh* - you still can't restart normally after updating to 4.9.90
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I can't comment because I don't really have an idea as to what needs to be done ... he's the best guy to answer that email
<yofel> what provides the logout/shutdown/restart/etc. confirmation menu?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please follow up with him then.
<shadeslayer> yeah pinged him agan
<ScottK> You're our KTP guy so ...
<shadeslayer> *again
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> printer config seems to work, so I guess we're fine using pydke 4.9
<yofel> *pykde
<yofel> anyway, except that you can't reboot after update, 4.10 works fine here in quantal
<yofel> I'm copying the quantal packages to the beta ppa, we can continue the testing there
<yofel> !testers | Please test 4.10 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta for quantal
<ubottu> Please test 4.10 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta for quantal: Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Tm_T> I just installed 4.90.* from ninjas
<Tm_T> suffice?
<ScottK> yofel: The new print thing is in C++
<ScottK> Tm_T: It's in raring proposed.
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons won't build until we get a fixed marble.
<yofel> Tm_T: for quantal? yeah, that's fine
 * yofel just didn't recieve any response yet
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<yofel> nini shadeslayer
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [932177] XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gn... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/932177 (by Paul Bogmat)
<jussi> Welll, this 4.10 beta appears to work well
<jussi> Any particular test cases I need to run?
<yofel> "It works" is probably good enough for the beta. But if you have a laptop, try the touchpad config and see if it still works. (Or any pykde app for that matter)
<afiestas> has anyone tried the rarin alpha?
<afiestas> I'm trying to install it, and so far it is stuck in the page after selecting the lang
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-09
<ScottK> afiestas: I installed it serveral times and it worked fine for me.
<afiestas> it doesn-t for me, it is still trying to go to page3
<ScottK> I even tried it once in French to make sure non-English installs work.
<ScottK> Dunno what to tell you.
<ScottK> Look in /var/log/installer
<ScottK> Maybe it can tell you something relevant.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088091] Battery monitor widget does not show estimated battery lifetime @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088091 (by xor)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<smartboyhw> Howdy. Having problems building Chromium OS:(
<ScottK> The KDE games would probably build better if someone would upload https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdegames
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<jussi> Ok, so 2 minor weirdness bits that I have seen so far with this beta. 1. I lost my Hplip icon in the task bar - just a white "sheet of papper" icon now. 2. I had to click the notification 3 times to get to quassel... was strange
<Tm_T> also skype icon isn't showing up on systray
<Tm_T> again, white placeholder icon
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kpythonpluginfactory for python3 is in raring-proposed now, so you can start to use it.
<apachelogger> jussi: supposedly a bug report on bko would be best ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: yes... and I will
<jussi> just felt the need to grumble
<apachelogger> oh well... plasma :P
<Riddell> "Jussi Schultink (jussi01) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu
<Riddell> Members"
<Riddell> yay jussi still loves us
<R33D3M33R> hello, so i tried out the 13.04 alpha 1 live CD. I installed the languague pack with no problems, but after logout it now asks me for a password
<R33D3M33R> i tried leaving it blank, entered kubuntu, ubuntu, password and so on but it doesn't work
<R33D3M33R> http://picpaste.com/posnetek1-7DQZOfFo.png
<apachelogger> it always did that
<apachelogger> well, the broken login not so much
<R33D3M33R> so there is no way to relogin?
<R33D3M33R> how could I then use the localized version of kde?
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: f9 in the CD boot menu or something like that
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now I get it
<apachelogger> no idea though ^^
<apachelogger> you'd probably have to manually restart ubiquity or something weird like that
<apachelogger> R33D3M33R: if you are testing on a virtual machine I'd simply install
<apachelogger> testing on the livecd does often not paint an accurate picture of what the behavior/result will be in an installed system
<apachelogger> plus the installation takes like 5 minutes ^^
<R33D3M33R> ok, that is a valid point, but ... i'm testing on a virtual machine only because the image somehow doesn't fit on a 1 GB stick
<R33D3M33R> otherwise i would do a live boot from usb key
<R33D3M33R> that's why i'm asking
<apachelogger> yeah as I said, until we have a lightdm fix this will be less than trivial to do without install
<R33D3M33R> will this be fixed in the final release?
<Peace-> R33D3M33R:  btw i have installed 13.04 and it works 
<Peace-> but i have 3 computers
<Peace-> so if one doens't work i have backup
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [932177] XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gn... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/932177 (by Paul Bogmat)
<mfraz74> Wanted to remove k3b from Kubuntu 12.10 on a netbook, but it wants to remove some translation packages too. Any ideas?
<yofel> it probably depends on k3b-i18n which the transation packages depend on. Feel free to file a bug as this should probably be solved differently
<yofel> er, k3b-i18n depends on it rather
<mfraz74> on bugs.kde?
<yofel> no, launchpad. This is a packaging issue
 * yofel is off 
<Mamarok> holy crap, why on earth do the kernel devs have to screw up thinkfan settings with every new kernel?
<Mamarok> now I have to rewrite the whole stuff again
<mfraz74> Bug #1088205 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088205 in k3b (Ubuntu) "Removing k3b, I have to remove language-pack-kde-en" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088205
<Peace-pavillion> hi guys i found a problem on raring 
<Peace-pavillion> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/09/plasma-desktopdL1772.png
<Peace-pavillion> it seems there is not a file here 
<Peace-pavillion> so that kate can't load snippets plugin 
<Peace-pavillion> i mean 
<Peace-pavillion> download \ load
<jussi> apart from the aforemetioned issues, Im finding 4.10 beta very fast...
<claydoh> in 12.10 and kde 4.9.90 kontact crashes 'Protocol version 28 found, expected at least 29'
<claydoh> looks like akonadi didn't upgrade?
<claydoh> ok I lied it did
<claydoh> Installed: 1.8.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<shadeslayer> you're not supposed to be running -proposed :P
<claydoh> I am?
<claydoh>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/ quantal/main amd64 Package
 * claydoh checks
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> claydoh: nvm
<shadeslayer> I'm sleepy and tired
<shadeslayer> should go back to bed
<ScottK> Peace-pavillion: Thanks.  Looking in to it.
<Peace-pavillion> ScottK: :))
<claydoh> ok akonadi just needed a restart
<ScottK> Peace-pavillion: Upstream bug.  Support for that got removed, but clearly the removal was incomplete.  Here's the relevant commit: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-baseapps/kate/repository/revisions/650ee880188bd49614d5a4d65d7b9e373fbec0bb - please file a bug about it on bugs.kde.org.
<Peace-pavillion> ScottK: i will 
<ScottK> Thanks
<Peace-pavillion> :))) running plasma-desktop via ssh xD and with ati works 
<Peace-pavillion> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/09/plasma-desktopNq1772.png
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can we get a SRU exception for KTP?
<shadeslayer> they're going to do a 0.5.2 release soonish
<shadeslayer> and since it's a fairly crticial app that everyone uses, we should have the latest bug fix release in Quantal
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They are a pretty young project, so I think it's premature to ask for a standing exception from the tech board, but I'd be happy to look at the diff and see if it seems suitable for a one time trial.
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<ScottK> It's critical then that they really limit themselves to fixing bugs.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> and from what I've seen, they do follow that
<shadeslayer> but ofcourse, it's possible I missed something and something inadvertently crept in
<mfraz74> is there any way of disabling the lock screen in KDE 4.10's screen saver?
<yofel> anyone against me putting up an announcement that our 4.9.90 packages are ready for testing in quantal? (Or what's the state of marble in raring?)
<mfraz74> Not liking 4.10 so far
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'm not sure, but I think oxygen-icon-theme leaked into the main raring repo
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm sure it did.  It doesn't depend on kde4libs.
<mfraz74> if a notification pops up, clicking on the 'x' doesn't do anything
<ScottK> Translations did too.
<shadeslayer> ah so you basically block one central package
<yofel> mfraz74: ping me so I can try
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> I could have blocked a list, but didn't see the need.
<shadeslayer> right, I thought you block a list
<shadeslayer> understood
<ScottK> I did, but the list only had one item ...
<BluesKaj> yofel, kde 4.9.9.0 installed , kwin seems to have trouble with desktop effects ,,, I had a couple of plsama crashes , but they've since stopped , altho cube animation is really not working well
<shadeslayer> when I meant list, I meant kde4libs, kde-workspace, etc etc
<ScottK> I could have, but the dependency on kde4libs made blocking that sufficient.
<mfraz74> yofel: are they working for you?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, didn't realize you could do that :)
<yofel> hm, here the X is working, but this is raring. Let me fire my other system up
<shadeslayer> yeah, the X works fine in raring
<BluesKaj> this is 12.10 
<mfraz74> here in 12.10 i have to let he notification disappear before clicking on the arrow and then clearing them
<yofel> wait, are you trying to hide or clear the notification? Clicking on the X while it's popped up by itself hides it. Clicking on the X after opening the list removes it
<mfraz74> Clicking on the x in 4.9 cleared it
<shadeslayer> ah yes ^
<shadeslayer> new design decision?
<yofel> worth filing a bug then I guess
<mfraz74> how about the new screen locker?
<yofel> that one will stay, what's your problem with it?
<mfraz74> I can't disable the lock screen, it always asks for a password
<yofel> when the screensaver is running?
<mfraz74> yes
<mfraz74> the password window appears before the screen saver starts
<mfraz74> if I exit the screen saver shortly after it appears, I get a crash notification
<yofel> mfraz74: indeed, the require password setting doesn't seem to have an effect
<mfraz74> yofel: do i report a bug with KDE?
<yofel> mfraz74: you should
<mfraz74> yofel: what do I file it against?
<yofel> kscreensaver, component: locker-qml I think
<mfraz74> Done
<mfraz74> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311434
<ubottu> KDE bug 311434 in locker-qml "Screen lock always asks for password even when disabled." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<mfraz74> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311436
<apachelogger> yofel: TBH that may be an issue with our packaging
<yofel> what?
<apachelogger> if that magic foo requires a new pam file 
<yofel> oh, hm
<yofel> shouldn't it take care of that itself...?
<apachelogger> yes, no, would be bad if it did anyway :P
<apachelogger> just guessing here
<apachelogger> if it uses the old internal magic it should work from that POV
<apachelogger> i.e. it'd be a UI bug at that point
<apachelogger> PHONON-GST         "Could not open CD device for reading." 
<apachelogger> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-02
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Shrikee> Hi. I have a simple question about the KDE implementation of Kubuntu. ALmost everywhere on the internet you can read about how OpenSuSe's KDE implementation is the best... how to interpret that? That it has the best out of the box theme? That it has the least KDE bugs? Does OpenSuSe patch KDE in a way that Kubuntu does not get? So could that happen, that for example a program crashes on Kubuntu, but not on OpenSuSe?
<soee> i dont think it will crash on Kubuntu :) For example OpenSuse integrates Firefox so it could look and work good with KDE
<Shrikee> I'm on Kubuntu 13.10 now and I don't see any difference using Firefox right now.
<soee> Shrikee, i think opensuse is/was better distro for new users
<soee> as they had some easy installers, extra apps etc
<soee> though, for me Kubuntu is the best KDE distro :)
<Peace-> i have tried every damned archlinux-like and archlinux with kde 
<Peace-> ... they just doesn't work well as kubuntu
<Peace-> don't*
<Peace-> opensuse .. bah i don't like how it is organized 
<Peace-> expecially repository
<Peace-> i think debian -debian like it's the best
<Peace-> so kubuntu it's what i am using since 6 years
<Peace-> Shrikee: :) kubuntu with my own settings http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/02/plasma-desktopZZ2114.png
<soee> my Kubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf229jR5jTs
<soee> its bug report but you have overal view
<Peace-> soee: don't like left bar i prefer this , i use kwinbuttons btw  , http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/02/plasma-desktopKr2114.png
<soee> Peace-, yup had that to but i work a lot on laptop (the movie also was from lap) so i need more vertical space than horizontal
<Peace-> i am on laptop too :)
<soee> thats why i have panel on the left side and application menu switched to show on the top screen edge not in app
<shadeslayer_> yofel: soee is QA for Saucy done?
<shadeslayer_> should I backport to Precise?
<Riddell> ooh I should install for saucy
<soee> shadeslayer_, QA ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: precise packages are up there just need poked in the right direction
<Riddell> soee: fancy name for testing :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ah I see
<soee> shadeslayer_, yup update was smooth :)
<shadeslayer_> awesome
<apachelogger> rdieter: any clue how/if fedora supports plugin install (flash) in firefox
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: nepomuk-core missing for precise?
<yofel> shadeslayer_: saucy running fine
<yofel> except for my kgpg issue which I still need to report a bug for
<yofel> Riddell: could you possibly look at bug 1256710 when you have time please?
<ubottu> bug 1256710 in cmake (Ubuntu) "cmake can't find freetype 2.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256710
<yofel> I can't update kde-workspace in saucy until that's in
<yofel> erm, s/saucy/trusty/
<apachelogger> modified desktop
<apachelogger> Committed revision 1247. 
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1247&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1247
<apachelogger> 14.04 is now using firefox.
<yofel> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> someone tell phoronix, quick :P
<jussi> apachelogger: more importantly, someone write an article for Kubuntu wire :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> one must obey the trello card
<apachelogger> the trello card divides between implementation and publication :P
<apachelogger> also no wire mentioned btw https://trello.com/c/M5jFkU98
<soee> are going to push 4.11.97 for saucy backports or are you waiting for precise to be ready ?
<Riddell> yofel: will do
<Riddell> soee: saucy beta not backports
<soee> hmm
<soee> so in backports land only final release not RC ?
<Riddell> soee: right, we don't want to give people beta software without their knowledge
<apachelogger> s/beta/rc :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<hsitter> kubuntu-meta updated for firefox transition
<soee> so firefox is now preinstalled on 14.04 ?
<hsitter> yes, well, in tomorrow's ISO build ;)
<jussi> soee: seems like it. now you just have to write an article for kubuntu wire to tell everyone :D
<soee> :-)
<hsitter>   Uploading kubuntu-settings_14.04ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<hsitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<hsitter> gotta wait for ISO build to see whether we need to tweak our ISO content to make it fit
<hsitter> otherwise transition complete
<hsitter> also needs integration QA
<hsitter> we certainly need some solution for plugin installation
<Peace-> hsitter: ? preinstalled firefox ??
<Peace-> hsitter: but rekonq was not the default browser?
<hsitter> sure it was
<Peace-> now it' sfirefox  i mean the default browser?
 * Riddell sheds a tear
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Riddell: poor Riddell :P
<hsitter> we could have gone back to konqueror
<hsitter> sandsmark would have liked that I guess xD
<Peace-> i like konqueror too but firefox it's the best :P 
<soee> Peace-, nooo :)
<Peace-> soee: :PPPPPPPPPP
<soee> javascript parsing Chrome/Chromium > all
<hsitter> javascript is evil
<Peace-> soee: yes but i don't like google spyware ;D
 * Peace- uses chromium
<Peace-> hahahha
<soee> so do i :) 
<soee> QT -> Qupzilla
<Peace-> btw i have seen that in archlinux chromium *seeems* faster , opening , 
<hsitter> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327723
<ubottu> KDE bug 327723 in khtml "[security] Web page plays sound at 100% hardware volume, no way to reduce" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> chromium is ok , just not for large sdens
<BluesKaj> screens
 * BluesKaj cleans his KB
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm i ahve 24 screen but i guess you have a bigger screen 
<Peace-> and chromium is good here
<BluesKaj> Peace-. I use our 42' plsama TV
<Peace-> but to get it i need to wait 10 seconds ~
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i knew it :D
<BluesKaj> 42"
<BluesKaj> I'll be using a lenovo laptop soon ...give the TV a rest 
<hsitter> yofel: piiiing
<hsitter> yofel: what do you think about moving the qtwebkit build inside the qt5 build?
<hsitter> there are disalignment issues right now with most modules being at 5.2.0 but qtwebkit alrady being at 5.2.1 such that qtwebkit doesn't want to build because of missing deps
<shadeslayer_> hsitter: I think that means redoing the versioning for Qt5
<shadeslayer_> because of that OOM bug that we hit long ago causing us to do 2 separate builds
 * BluesKaj thinks about dual booting on the laptop , no experience with UEFI
<hsitter> shadeslayer_: already did that a while ago
<BluesKaj> oops wong room
<BluesKaj> wrong
<hsitter> alas, if qtwebkit causes OOM all of qt OOMs
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<hsitter> another option would be to have builder create a source from qt5/qtwebkit (such that we know it is at the rigth commit - but still build it independently)
<Riddell> hi DanChapman 
<hsitter> that'll require refactoring though as I don't think builder currently allows control over cache objects like that
<DanChapman> hi there Riddel o/
<hsitter> shadeslayer_: hm, or maybe not ... for some reason I have url as editable property so you could init a cache with git://qt5.git and then change the url to git://qt5.git/qtwebkit before export
<hsitter> that's cheating my bad design choice there xD
<shadeslayer_> :D
<hsitter> also relies on export not doing cache minipulation as obviously the new url is not actually a repository; however that would be silly to begin with so I guess it makes sense to some degree
 * hsitter plays with that a bit
<hsitter> srcCache.exportDirectory = "qtwebkit" # Only export the qtwebkit subdir.
<hsitter> magic
<soee> BluesKaj, dual booting ?
<BluesKaj> soee. yes , I'm thinking about it 
<BluesKaj> the laptop should be delivered either today or tomorrow , so I'm giving some thought to the best course of action 
<soee> BluesKaj, -> #kubuntu
<hsitter> added qtwebkit.rb
<hsitter> Committed revision 22.
<hsitter> shadeslayer_, yofel: going to try creating a standalone qtwebkit from builder's qt5 meta repository
<hsitter> yofel: builder is now using gzip :P
<hsitter> qtwebkit upload seems to have been successful waiting for builds to finish
<hsitter> build now happens the same day as qt (saturday)
<yofel> oh thanks :)
<yofel> hsitter: I'm fine with qtwebkit in qt5 - as long as you're fine with the qt5 build taking a few hours longer
<hsitter> or never finish xD
<yofel> ^^
<hsitter> markey: is the taglib reader for APE from taglib or amarok?
<hsitter> nevermind
<hsitter> ewww
<hsitter> Riddell: taglib in saucy is rather outdated
<hsitter> got 1.8, upstream is at 1.9
<hsitter> and apparenlty 1.9.1 fixes a top crasher in amarok's collection scanner
<hsitter> :S
<hsitter> TagLib 1.9 Release - October 6, 2013
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> ok that was rather close to release
<hsitter> whoopsie-preferences                     
<hsitter> This program must be run as root.
<hsitter> meh
<hsitter> welcome to the 90's
<hsitter> sooooooooooo
<hsitter> there's whoopsie which apparently is the daemon collecting crashes, then there is whoopsie-preferences that apparently controls what is sent with a nice dbus interface to polkit it, hoorayz
<hsitter> how to tie that into drkonqi is a mystery to me xD
<hsitter> doesn't need any ties apparently
<shadeslayer_> /o\
<shadeslayer_> why are packages waiting on boost 1.54 in precise
<hsitter> precise had boost 1.54? Oo
<shadeslayer_> hsitter: no, but the hooks were supposed to downgrade boost versions 
<shadeslayer_> hsitter: you're creating snapshots from the stable branch?
<shadeslayer_> for Qt
<hsitter> yes
<shadeslayer_> hsitter: be prepared for plasma-framework failiures
<hsitter> already got those :P
<shadeslayer_> possibly build from release instead?
<shadeslayer_> ah heh
<hsitter> shadeslayer_: no, kde needs fixy :P
<shadeslayer_> okay
 * shadeslayer_ nominates hsitter
<shadeslayer_> I'd nominate the doctor but he seems to be busy with Clara
<mitya57> tsdgeos: hi, what was the reason for ABI break in poppler 0.24.4?
<tsdgeos> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/?h=poppler-0.24&id=ebe49d597a62aa94601c2e4595dbad1895ea7ef0
 * mitya57 should have read the diff more carefully
<mitya57> tsdgeos: thanks!
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I see what you mean about arm64 being a pain
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: I think your precise backport has gone wrong
<shadeslayer_> half the things are missing?
<shadeslayer_> nepomuk-widgets for eg
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh possibly
 * Riddell looks
<shadeslayer_> nepomuk-core wasn't uploaded as well
<shadeslayer_> boost hasn't been seded out, etc etc
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: did you copy over the hooks from stable to unstable ? :)
<Riddell> found some non uploaded packages
<Riddell> no I don't think I did
<shadeslayer_> explains why the deps are all weird
<yofel> the hooks are missing, and kdesc-packages-precise-unstable-backport.txt
<yofel> which would be the trusty list minus pykde
<Riddell> I just did it quickly as I went out the door
<Riddell> I can do it properly now
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: are you re doing the upload?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: for precise yeah I'll get that going
<shadeslayer_> awesome
<Riddell> I should also move saucy packages to kubuntu-ppa/beta
<shadeslayer_> I could do that
<shadeslayer_> from ninjas right?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yep
<Riddell> oh wait
<shadeslayer_> ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: no it's fine, go for it
<shadeslayer_> running script
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: did your improvements to the kubuntu docs site template get in?
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=82
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: thoughts on killing kgraphviewer?
<shadeslayer_> actually wait
<shadeslayer_> last commit was 6 months ago
<shadeslayer_> so maybe still alive
<Riddell> what's up with it?
<shadeslayer_> cant find graphviz for some reason
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yofel do you guys know about the kde-workspace cannot find freetype issue?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yep, I just uploaded a fix from yofel 
<Riddell> to trusty
<shadeslayer_> cool
<shadeslayer_> great, I'm hitting bugs in graphviz
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.kde.org/peaa96563
<shadeslayer_> /usr/include/graphviz/types.h:49:20: fatal error: cgraph.h: No such file or directory
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: in where?
<Riddell> jussi: going to finish your kubuntu wire post?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: pardon?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Riddell: ovidiu-florin did your improvements to the kubuntu docs site template get in?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: in where?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: in the bzr archive and on the website
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: Nim loves that Romanian liqueur by the way, she says they had loads of it when she was in Romania
<ovidiu-florin> Nim?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've only modified https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup
<ovidiu-florin> should I have done something else?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't see any instalation guide in the docs site
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: Nim is my girlfriend
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: didn't you change the page style as well?
<ovidiu-florin> not sure what yo mean by page style. I've changed the forward and back links at the top and bottom of each installation step page
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I think Riddel is talking about the 3d header style. You where the one who made that right?
<lordievader> Would be pretty sweet to see it on docs.kubuntu.org :D
<ovidiu-florin> the part that says "Back to the Kubuntu Docs page, or forward to the Disk Setup step. "
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader Riddell ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I remember you posting a screenshot of it with more shadows
<Riddell> if I'm making this up then ignore me
<ovidiu-florin> aaaaa
<lordievader> The 3d'ish one, right Riddell?
<ovidiu-florin> now I know what you're talking about
<ovidiu-florin> no, that's not up yet
<ovidiu-florin> le me check it's status
<Riddell> ok just didn't want to have missed it
<ovidiu-florin> my friend Cosmin worked on it
<ovidiu-florin> the same guy that did the download acordeon
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: kgraphviewer has completely changed
<shadeslayer_> uhm actually
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: libgraphviz has completely changed
<shadeslayer_> kgraphviewer needs to be ported
<shadeslayer_> dafuq?
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5292512
<shadeslayer_>  4:4.11.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa2 
<shadeslayer_> 12.10?>
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^
<ovidiu-florin> I've downloaded and modified lp:~jr/+junk/kubuntu-docs-downloader. what do I do now? Do I upload it to my account and ask for a pull?
<shadeslayer_> ovidiu-florin: yep
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still confuzed with bzr. How do I do that?
<ScottK> DMB just created a Qt5 packageset with Mirv and kubuntu-dev as initial uploaders.
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good looking forward to the ubuntu fl loco meeting today
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have fun. About the LVM thing, it may take a while since I'm not planning on messing with my server before the new year.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: that's cool
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Oke, great.
<Darkwing> How is everyone?
<Riddell> Darkwing: I'm awesome
<Darkwing> It's been a while.
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh rollocks, off by 0.6
<Riddell> bug 1256525 seems something we should care about
<ubottu> bug 1256525 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Kubuntu 14.04 daily image does not produce a live session for 'Try Kubuntu'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256525
<xnox> did that happen..... before, during or after KDE SC mega uploads spree?
<Riddell> xnox: just a report from a random tester so I'm not sure but it could well be to do with the current KDE SC not yet all being done
<xnox> Riddell: has all of SC migrated yet?
<Riddell> xnox: no there's still a few that need poking but various important parts migrated in today so it might well be fixed in tomorrow's ISO
<ahoneybun> hey Darkwing
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-03
<Riddell> hmm, shadeslayer_ needs a hackergotchi
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion grantlee 0.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257129
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-nm  0.9.0.10
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257132
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Why do you want 0.9.0.10 and 0.9.3.2?
<Noskcaj> Also, what does the plasma-nm-fixes.patch patch do? It doesn't apply in 0.9.3.2
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240376] Plymouthd constantly using 5% of CPU time @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240376 (by LeonMaxx)
<Riddell> "Subject: kubuntu-dev joined ubuntu-qt5-dev"
<Riddell> new uploader group for qt5
<hsitter> Sput: core fixed I presume?
<hsitter> Riddell: iso with firefox doesn't appear to be oversized xD
<Sput> hsitter: university decided to cut power to the data center today
<Sput> and apparently, the USV in my former lab doesn't do its job
<hsitter> Sput: how rude ^^
<Sput> I'm still waiting for their supposed admin to ask me for the root keys
<Sput> didn't seem to have interested him in the past two years
<Sput> this time I made a local backup of the database though, just in case, after last time the RAID didn't come back up...
<Sput> but wasn't needed, thankfully
<apachelogger> and then the wifi exploded xD
<Riddell> yay, notes.kde.org works in rekonq
<Quintasan> I have no idea what did you do but my kmail died due to messages from LP
<Riddell> well I'm about to hit retry so it might happen again...
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> I'll just kill it
<Quintasan> and use web interface
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you need any more information regarding cards
<Riddell> Quintasan: they are in the post, maybe that's what killed your kmail
<Quintasan> Riddell: :D
<shevron> hey all, I'm trying to backport the latest qt packages to precise but am having some circular dep issues.
<shevron> They guys at #ubuntu-packaging suggested asking here
<shevron> I've posted my q here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/383213/backporting-qt-4-8-4-circular-dependencies-of-qtchooser
<shevron> would appreciate any tips
<apachelogger> apt-cache show qt4-default |grep qtchooser
<apachelogger> Depends: qtchooser
<apachelogger> fancy
<Riddell> shevron: what happens if you backport qtchooser?
<shevron> Riddell: qtchooser depends on libqt-dev which in turn depends on qt-4default which in turn depends on qtchooser
<shevron> I'm new to deb packaging and don't know how to break this cycle
<Riddell> shevron: I think even an experienced packager would be having problems with that :)
<Riddell> shevron: out of interest why are you backporting?
<shevron> Riddell: my company runs on precise due to LTS, but we need the latest Qt libs and pyside due to some bugs in earlier versions
<shevron> I can most likely grab and build pyside from pypi but would rather have a pre-built deb
<Riddell> wgrant: builders broken? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.7.5-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> shevron: can qtchooser be built against the qt4 version in precise?
<shevron> Riddell: I don't know - whats the best way to test?
<Riddell> shevron: well download qtchooser source and compile
<shevron> ah ok I thought you meant the dev package. I'll test and update (may take a while)
<wgrant> Riddell: Looks more like the archive is pretty broken
<wgrant> libpcre3 no longer provides libpcre.so.3?
<Riddell> hmm, doko uploaded
<Riddell> shevron: yes compiles file for me in precise, so I hope that'll solve the cirular dependency cos otherwise I think you'll be stuck removing the qtchooser bits from the qt4 package
<shevron> Riddell: thanks, so now my question is how do I get launchpad to bootstrap with precise qt first, build qtchooser and only then re-build it for backported qt? or does that make no sense?
<shevron> also is that question relevant here or should I ask somewhere else?
<Riddell> shevron: here is fine
<Riddell> shevron: but only because we'll try and turn you into a kubuntu packager :)
<shevron> Riddel :)
<Riddell> shevron: you'll need an empty PPA and upload qtchooser first then upload the new Qt
<shevron> ah I see
<shevron> kind of hackish but I guess itll work
<shevron> :P
<shevron> Riddell: thanks for the help. I'll keep you posted with the results later on
<Riddell> yes it is ugly having a circular dependency but I guess we're stuck with it due to upstream's choice to make qtchooser use qt4
<shevron> I see
<Riddell> sgclark: I can't tell if you're disconnecting or just want to show off your ipv6 address :)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes?
<shadeslayer> question, when doing a no change rebuild for a package with XubuntuY what's the next appropriate version?
<shadeslayer> XubuntuZ?
<yofel> usually yes
<shadeslayer> not XubuntuYbuild1?
<yofel> not really, "XbuildY" still allows auto-syncing while XubuntuY blocks it. XubuntuYbuildZ is pointless
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> alright rebuilds uploaded for digikam and kphotoalbum
<shadeslayer> hopefully things will migrate now
<shadeslayer> calligra is already building
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> someone needs to upload kphotoalbum, I don't have upload rights
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> or Riddell ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where is it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz do a no change rebuild of kphotoalbum
<Riddell> shadeslayer: reason?
<shadeslayer> libmarble transition ( libmarble16 -> libmarble17 )
<shadeslayer> marble is blocked in -proposed since kphotoalbum becomes uninstallable
<Riddell> okay dokay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but when do you plan to get MOTU?
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shortly before core-dev?
<shadeslayer> yep 
<Riddell> cyphermox: are you planning to go to modemmanager 0.8 soon?
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion modemmanager-qt 1.0.0
<kubotu> Package modemmanager-qt doesn't exist yet!
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libmm-qt 1.0.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257315
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libnm-qt 0.9.8.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257316
<cyphermox> Riddell: right, going to need to look into it for Debian anyway
<cyphermox> it was indeed blocked by support for libmm and such in KDE though, so you think this has been solved since?
<Riddell> cyphermox: oh right, yeah that new libmm-qt bug 1257315 needs modemmanager 0.8
<ubottu> bug 1257315 in libmm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libmm-qt to 1.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257315
<cyphermox> there wasn't just libmm as I recall though
<cyphermox> I thought there were parts of plasma-networkmanagement that were calling to MM directly
<Riddell> cyphermox: mm I wouldn't think so, the point of having libmm-qt is not to have to use libmm directly
<Riddell> cyphermox: actually it's modemmanager 1.0 that libmm-qt would like now
<cyphermox> I know, I wouldn't have expected it either
<cyphermox> I'll discuss it with mbiebl who's asked for MM before, and look up the debian bugs. I'm sure the details were listed there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why is valgrind required as a build-dep in digikam? ( You added it some time ago )
<shadeslayer> Debian doesn't have it 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, what does the changelog say?
<shadeslayer> doesn't say why, just says that you added it
<shadeslayer> with 4:3.4.0-1ubuntu1
 * shadeslayer is building without valgrind to see what happens
<Riddell> it won't be able to debug itself!
<shadeslayer> -- Looking for valgrind/valgrind.h - not found
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> required for libkgeomap
<Riddell>         VALGRIND_PRINTF_BACKTRACE("%s", dummyArray.constData());
<Riddell> yep, libkgeomap wants to debug itself
<Riddell> clever eh?
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you look at libbluedevil 0.9.4? (I'm just looking at it but I wonder if you already have)
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> ok groovy, I'll do a SRU too
<shadeslayer> trying to make sure 4.11.97 migrated 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you poke someone about kscreen as well
<shadeslayer> I asked on #ubuntu-release nothing so far
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if we need a new SRU dude, bus factor of 1 on ScottK isn't great
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to be a SRU dude?
<shadeslayer> I applied so long ago
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> you probably need to be core-dev no?
<shadeslayer> no clue, I was told that you could apply to be a SRU approver
<shadeslayer> and to contact person foo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but foo didn't get back to you?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> can't find the email as well
<shadeslayer> it's that old
<shadeslayer> debian doesn't have kgeomap which is why I don't think they need valgrind
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pst, kf5 meeting going on, want to pimp your ISOs?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> though kind of pointless for kf5
<shadeslayer> it's more of a PW2 thing
<Riddell> I guess so, they seem like a fairly arbitrary separation to me
<shevron> Riddell, I've successfully built qtchooser on lp, now waiting for qt4-x11 to build (https://launchpad.net/~shahar-evron/+archive/qt-backports)
<shevron> (for precise)
<Riddell> shevron: fingers crossed :)
<shevron> Riddell, once the latest libqt4-dev is built, should I rebuild qtchooser against it? how do I trigger a rebuild on lp ?
<Riddell> shevron: I don't think there's any need for that, qtchooser doesn't do anything complex
<shevron> Riddell: ok. I don't need qtchooser in any case, but I thought someone else might want it in a "properly" backported build
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any experience writing KCM's in Python?
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I think we did have them
<Riddell> gosh I really don't remember
<Riddell> guadance used them back in the day
<Riddell> it used libpythonize
<Riddell> shadeslayer: userconfig has it
<Riddell> X-KDE-Library=kpythonpluginfactory
<Riddell> KCModule.__init__(self, component_data, parent)
<Riddell> easy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why do you ask?
<shadeslayer> userconfig?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: need to convert my driver manager into a KCM this evening
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what got replaced by user-manager after raring
<shadeslayer> oh, it's not even in the archive after raring
<yofel> shadeslayer: isn't that python3, we have no kpythonpluginfactory that supports python3
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure? I can import KDE modules just fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pykde has python3 yes
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> but not kpythonpluginfactory
<yofel> well, feel free to try. Last time we accidentally built kpythonpluginfactory against python3 userconfig, synaptics and co. went mental
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> this is going to be hard to solve then
<yofel> you could make a copy of it as kpython3pluginfactory as a distro patch I gues
<yofel> or just implement python2 and 3 support properly if you're bored ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> or call python code from inside C++ code
<yofel> well, it's linked against libpython, so you need 2 binaries
<yofel> FWIW, we do have:
<yofel> python3-pykde4: /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m.so
<yofel> python-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so
<yofel> but the py3 one doesn't work because the name is wrong
<yofel> (I think)
 * yofel wonders whether using kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m in the desktop file would work >.>
<shadeslayer> right, I suppose that would work
<shadeslayer> thoughts on how to check with synaptik?
<yofel> well, edit the desktop file and if it breaks you've succeeded
<yofel> kinda
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> fails to find kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m
<shadeslayer> ah wait
<yofel> well, I think it works - we simply have no py3 module for synaptiks ^^
<yofel> fun solution though :D
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/paf142506
<shadeslayer> oddly no '.so' at the end of /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-33m
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> otoh if I add .so to the desktop file I get :  http://i.imgur.com/UFTTsPv.png
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pdf71f466
<yofel> hm, I guess the .cypthon-33m confuses it
<shadeslayer> I suppose
<yofel> right, now the error looks like it should be
 * manchicken stabs MySQL… roughtly.
<manchicken> roughly even
<shadeslayer> so yeah, can be done :)
<Riddell> manchicken: I hear maria is the new queen of mysql
<manchicken> Not upset with our package, more with MySQL itself.
<yofel> apachelogger: we found a solution for supreme kpythonpluginfactory py3 support ^ =þ
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly we rename the so to kpythonpluginfactory3 and then it can work a bit more properly via the desktop files?
<Riddell> "CMake 2.8.8 or higher is required.  You are running version 2.8.7"  hmm this precise backport of SC needs some backporting
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, would be better. Don't ask me how to properly handle that 33m ABI tag though
<yofel> we only have one python3-pykde though so I guess it won't matter
<shadeslayer> potentially barry knows , since he seems to have written the patches
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125 needs testers
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> !testers | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> !testers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125
<shadeslayer> sigh
<Riddell> ubottu sees to have two tts
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> well that's broken
 * Riddell moans in #ubuntu-ops
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<Riddell> !testers | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> !testers | kscreen testing
<ubottu> kscreen testing: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<shadeslayer> what fun, doesn't work with links
<Riddell> nah the bug one takes precedence
<BluesKaj> Riddell. checking
<BluesKaj> Riddell. , changed res here without a problem 
<BluesKaj> Riddell. only one monitor tho
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thx, please leave a comment on the bug 
<shadeslayer> but don't change the tag yet
<lordievader> Riddell: Got only one monitor here too, does that make a difference?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what version of kscreen do you have installed?
<Riddell> lordievader: still useful
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, will test after dinner.
<Riddell> I don't think the new version is in -proposed yet
<BluesKaj> Riddell. version 1.0.2.1
<Riddell> BluesKaj: package version?
<BluesKaj> yes, I referenced the installed package version from muon , if that's what you mean, Riddell
<Riddell> BluesKaj: can you pastebin  apt-cache policy kscreen ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell. judt realized there's a large upgrade waiting in the repos ...let me run that and I'll check the the res kscreen changes again
<lordievader> Riddell: Is kscreen 1.0.2.1-0ubuntu0.1 the right one?
<Riddell> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, installing now.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> I'm not a mentor at google code in, what can we get some school age folks to do?
<Riddell> ahem
<Riddell> I'm now a mentor at google code in, what can we get some school age folks to do?
<Quintasan> Riddell: You're a mentor at code in? :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep
<lordievader> Riddell: Test report of kscreen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Quintasan> I guess I'll apply for GSoC this year
<Riddell> Quintasan: I doubt ubuntu will be in it so I guess that means kubuntu won't be
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, yeah, I think I'll apply for KDE project
<Riddell> you could suggest a kubuntu themed one like fixing up muon-discover
<Quintasan> I'm generally more worried about our installer
<Quintasan> I'll think about it, it's still some time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/pebvedaes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ trying to use PythonQt with Python3
<BluesKaj> Riddell. no probs with res changes after upgrading , here's the output of apt-cache policy , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515659/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PythonQt the C++ lib , not the Python lib
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can one simply opt out from ninja ppa failure spam?
<Quintasan> I'm dying here xD
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I usually mute it in the labels
<Riddell> BluesKaj: apt-cachepolicykscreen
<Riddell> BluesKaj: apt-cache policy kscreen
<Riddell> BluesKaj: you need to comment on bug 1254125
<ubottu> bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254125
<Wiho> Hi ya'll
<Wiho> im in need of some help
<Wiho> Trying to install kubuntu for the first time
<Wiho> and all i get is the terminal window asking for user and password
<Wiho> then
<Wiho> nothing
<Wiho> how do i get it to work like a OS ?
<Wiho> I'm using fusion vmware on my mac, and installing from a iso file
<Wiho> ubuntu was no problems
<Wiho> no kubuntu is giving me some pain in the ass
<lordievader> Wiho: Kubuntu support is in #kubuntu.
<Wiho> #kubuntu
<Wiho> okok
<Wiho> thx :)
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , comment done
<Riddell> thanks BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Riddell. np
<Riddell> Noskcaj: I packaged rekonq
<Noskcaj> ok
<Riddell> bah, akonadi backport breaks in precise
<Riddell> which blocks
<Riddell> which blocks kdepimlibs
<Riddell> which blocks lots of things
<Riddell> guess I'll try tomorrow with shevron's qt backport
 * Riddell throws akonadi into ninjas just incase it works
 * Riddell out
<Noskcaj> I'm trying to merge the new kdeconnect-kde, when building it gives the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515872/ . What should i do?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, rekonq works fine with hardening=+all, can you add that next upload?
<Riddell> Noskcaj: just send me the debdiff for rekonq, but isn't that on by default?
<Riddell> Noskcaj: hmm an occational reoccuring problem that, are you on a clean trusty system?
<Noskcaj> not clean, i'll try clean now, but my internet means that takes ages
<Riddell> Noskcaj: ec2s available on request (although I'm about to log off so probably not just now)
<yofel> that qt error usually happens when qt4-default isn't installed
<yofel> (or something like that)
<Noskcaj> and just swap hardening=+bindnow with hardening=+all  in debian/rules for rekonq
<yofel> although, setting QT_SELECT is supposed to work too
<Riddell> grr, grantlee fails on armhf in build servers but works fine on my local pandaboard in a trusty chroot
 * Riddell hits retry for luck
<EMP__> Greetings
<Noskcaj> heey EMP__ 
<EMP__> Hello Noskcaj
<EMP__> I have been going through the forums across the interwebs trying to set up a static ip on 13.1
<EMP__> My current attempts have failed. 
<EMP__> I have tried editing interfaces and networkmanager.conf but I run into the issue that I do not have permission
<yofel> EMP__: support is in #kubuntu
<EMP__> my bad
<EMP__> #kubuntu
<yofel> type: /join #kubuntu
<ilir> hello from greece
<Noskcaj> Adding qt4-default to the build deps fixes kdeconnect-kde
<soee> firefox is already as default browser on daily builds ?
<shadeslayer> soee: should be
<jalcine> looks like with the new updates for network manager, captive portal detection in plasma-nm is underway
<jalcine> curious on how it'd be done (via a HTTP 302 checker or etc)
<Riddell> jalcine: what's captive portal detection?
<Riddell> jings grantlee compiled on a retry, how unsatifying
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel turns out we have PPC users https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328019
<ubottu> KDE bug 328019 in text-ui "Telepathy Message window crash" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<jalcine> Riddell: it's like when you access a network; be it wireless or wired and it prevents web access until you do something it asks
<jalcine> like a confirmation of network use or entering in info for a form
<yofel> shadeslayer: great, that doesn't increase our amount of PPC testers though: still ~0
<shadeslayer> ah, like when Android tells you that you have to sign in
<shadeslayer> yofel: hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: have a look at the crash, just to confirm , that should be reported upstream in Qt correct?
<jalcine> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> jalcine: neat
<jalcine> definitely useful for mobile KDE
<jalcine> speaking of which, anyone tried it (Mer) on a Nexus 4?
<jalcine> I got one here and curious if it's possible to get it on here
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks like it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-04
<ScottK> Riddell: Any SRU team member can do stuff for Kubuntu, it's just the service is better when I'm around.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> 4.11.4 is out :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_, yofel: soooooooooo, kf5 apparently is building on trusty now all and entirely which means once we have gotten a last weekly snapshot we can kill raring
<apachelogger> unless there's objections
<yofel> not from me
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: which script generates kde's xx translations?
<apachelogger>  trusty doesn't start -.-
<soee> kill raring :O
<apachelogger> kickoffrc bugged -.-
<apachelogger> anyways
<apachelogger> firefox transition complete, however there's integration matters that need to be taken care of
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1257675
<ubottu> bug 1257675 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) "please remove kubuntu-firefox-install source & binary from trusty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257675
<apachelogger> Does anyone want to handle the announcement part of the firefox transition https://trello.com/c/M5jFkU98
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd much rather it was left unannounced
<apachelogger> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> apachelogger: because it's a failure of KDE software to be any good
<Riddell> "Tm_T (Jussi Kekkonen) (tmt) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Membership" yay Tm_T still loves us
<apachelogger> Riddell: a success of us listening to our users ;)
<jussi> I guess if we put it that this is a temporary fix until kde brings out more awsomeness...
<apachelogger> I'd not go into detail about this at all TBH
<apachelogger> just "yo, ye asked for it, here it is."
<unicodesnowman> Hi, I'd like to do the 'Package KFileBox for Kubuntu' GCI task. I can compile programs from the command line, althrough I haven't packaged an application before. I'd like to try through. 
<apachelogger> we cannot just hide the change, because we need testing, because we just changed the flipping browser in the cycle leading to an LTS release
<Tm_T> Riddell: ofcourse, even if I'm busy
<apachelogger> so all political nonsense aside we do need some degree of announcement and testing request
<apachelogger> otherwise we might as well ship no browser
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: sweet
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: first thing would be to compile it on your system and check it works and is useful
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: yep, this guide should help? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: but tell me about you, what's your name and what have you done already?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yeah that's a good page to start, I can or someone else can also take your through it when you've read that
<unicodesnowman> I'm Danny, I've done quite a few tasks, I was planning on cloning kfilebox and building it
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: good start, go for it
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: do you run Kubuntu 13.10?
<unicodesnowman> yup! should I claim the task?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: go for it, do I need to do something to assign you?
<unicodesnowman> You need to accept the claim, I think. I'll get started :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: apachelogger yofel apparently Alex has a C++ replacement for kde-config-touchpad
<shadeslayer_> his GSoC student wrote a replacement
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: alex the party?
<shadeslayer_> yep
<Riddell> interesting
<shadeslayer_> I'll have a look at this past Lunch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: GIVE IT TO ME
<unicodesnowman> eek, svn code doesn't build
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what's with your tail btw?
<shadeslayer> I grew a tail while I was sleeping
<shadeslayer> I thought that was normal human behaviour
<Riddell> "☃ snowman has left the following comment at Package KFileBox for Kubuntu"  I guess that's you unicodesnowman :)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: oh hi I'm Jonathan
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: my girlfriend wonders if you've read Margaret Atwood books
<unicodesnowman> figured that out :) ; I haven't, does that book strangely have a reference to a unicode snowman?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not convinced it is :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: so.... since todays image doesn't boot properly anyway I'd be ok with simply having a testing request once alpha gets released
<unicodesnowman> I'll need to get it compile first :P the svn fails to compile
<apachelogger> then people can actually test stuff xD
<Peace-> mmm virtualbox kubuntu 14.04 black screen ?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: um, that might put a stop to it (but we can find something else to package if that doesn't work)
<Peace-> i picked the daily build this morning
<Riddell> Peace-: bah, yesterday was fine
<apachelogger> Peace-: that's what I was talkign about just now :P
<Peace-> lol
<apachelogger> lightdm doesn't start for some reason
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: grab the source tar file https://sourceforge.net/projects/kdropbox/files/kfilebox-0.4.9/Source/
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: yup, this compiles. the svn one is dirty :P - I'll follow the guide now
 * Riddell cycles into the office
<Peace-> apachelogger: to pick another tty ? windows key + alt f5 doesn't work 
<Peace-> or i remember bad?
<apachelogger> right ctrl
<Peace-> ah
<apachelogger> rctrl+f1
<Peace->  :) yesterday i have upgraded windows 8 to windows 8.1 = grub devasted ,  everytime i see kubuntu spaslsh screen i fell at home
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: did we sign up for alpha1?
<Peace-> mmm it seems that in the menu firefox has not icon 
<apachelogger> fixed in bzr
<Peace-> apachelogger:  i tried to add some widets ==> error http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/04/plasma-desktopn16279.png
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: sorry but I already encountered an issue :/ when I try to do bzr dh-make, I get "tar: This does not look like a tar archive"
<unicodesnowman> I'm passing the tar.gz to it, and I've tried passing just the .tar after ungzing it, and I can untar it with tar -zxvf 
<apachelogger> Peace-: how did you start the session?
<Peace-> apachelogger: startx
<apachelogger> maybe some envrionment vars aren't set
<Peace-> ah
<apachelogger> or someone screwed up the packaging xD
<Peace-> xD
<apachelogger> on my saucy install that module is not present
<apachelogger> !find org.kde.telepathy trusty
<ubottu> Package/file org.kde.telepathy does not exist in trusty
<apachelogger> !find PythonQt.h
<ubottu> File PythonQt.h found in libpythonqt2-dev
<unicodesnowman> anyone got clues on why bzr dh-make barks at a valid .tar.gz file?
<apachelogger> Peace-: that's the quick chat plasmoid?
<soee> Peace-, this contact list doesnt work for you ?
<Peace-> one moment
<soee> its broke a long time
<Peace-> quick chat
<Peace-> it's the widget
<Peace-> ah ok ok 
<Peace-> i was just testing the iso :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell so regarding the xapian index, there are comments that say that the xapian index will be rebuilt on the target by apt's cron.daily
<shadeslayer> what say you?
<Peace-> soee: but that is quick chat, i do not what you are referring   btw if it's on the iso it should work
<yofel> shadeslayer: after install? That's broken then as it's obviously not there
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, it'll be built once the cron job runs
<yofel> then anacron should trigger on first boot, and not after a day
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: at a random point in time
<apachelogger> what yofel said
<apachelogger> technically every qapt user would also rebuild the cache first... in a perfect world... but even so that rebuilding is blocking the user from using his system
<apachelogger> and considering we can perfectly build an initial cache as part of target configuration during installation that blockage is utterly pointless
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel http://i.imgur.com/tIn8YDV.png
<shadeslayer> from http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Falexandermezin%2Ftouchpad.git
<yofel> not too shabby
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the reasoning that's given is that the target sources.list might be different from the one that's on the ISO
<yofel> can't you generate the index in /target ?
<apachelogger> ^ that's what you *need to* do
<apachelogger> generating stuff on the live session and copying it to the target never ever works
 * yofel remembers the cache copying talk in munich ^^
<apachelogger> e.g. for sycoca I am reasonable certain we manually rip out certain kded modules
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: hi, how did you get on?
<unicodesnowman> sorry, what do you mean?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it is built by cron but the trouble is if you want to install stuff with muon before cron does its thing
<shadeslayer> so there's code that updates the apt-cache on the target, we can generate the xapian index right after that then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds good
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: do you have anything that's still at 4.11?
<yofel> kde-workspace should be at 4.11
<shadeslayer> well, yeah except for that :)
<shadeslayer> I don't see anything else on the proposed-migration
<shadeslayer> so that's good
<shadeslayer> ( might have missed something, so will be good if someone else gives it a go as well )
<shadeslayer> I think the seeds need updating though?
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> current live cd doesn't boot
<apachelogger> Peace-: missing dependency it is
<Peace-> apachelogger: :) good 
<Peace-> someone has tried to install kubuntu 14.04 ?
<apachelogger> sure
<Peace-> all ok ? apachelogger
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> except for the lightdm issue
<Peace-> good i am going to test too 
<Peace-> ok that is not a problem 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: where did you get to with kfilebox?
<unicodesnowman> i'm currently fiddling with compression issues with bzr. I *had* got a .deb file before, but it didn't do anything when I ran it
<unicodesnowman> Turns out that was a but with the program, not with my packaging.  :P
 * unicodesnowman is trying to figure out how to pass "use -z option" to tar /for/ dpkg-source
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: I'm setting up an ec2 (cloud) server so we can work on it together, do you have an ssh key?
<unicodesnowman> yep, I'll pastebin it?
<unicodesnowman> lemmie try and get it working, I untargz'd and re-tar-gz'd, now it I'm able to actually use dh-make
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yes please
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/Vc56EAZY
<unicodesnowman> thank you by the way :) 
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: I think I successfully packaged it
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: ssh  ubuntu@ec2-107-21-133-26.compute-1.amazonaws.com  
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: run  byobu
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: I'm in byobu, can you see what I'm typing? 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yay :)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yes we're now sharing a screen
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: from your local computer can you copy over the files you have?   scp * ubuntu@ec2-107-21-133-26.compute-1.amazonaws.com:
<apachelogger> ehm
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: lovely,let me take a look
<unicodesnowman> scping. I believe I've got a working .deb, I'm currently just setting up a new gpg key and such
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b674d33a11fddc5b8e414df042f41bb5a9b047af people still have printer-applet on 13.10 and it explodes a lot
<unicodesnowman> I had issues with the .tar.gz I downloaded, the build process would complain, I uncompressed and recompressed it into a .tar.gz and it seemed to work
<Riddell> apachelogger: ehm
<apachelogger> exactly xD
<unicodesnowman> (note: I do not think whta changed in v0.4.9 was documented :/ ) 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: hah you're right, the upstream tar was actually gzipped twice
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: well done on figuring that out
<apachelogger> bug 1196344 is also occuring a lot on 13.10
<ubottu> bug 1196344 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::setProperty()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196344
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yuck is uses qmake for a build system, qmake is messy
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: thanks, and yeah I reckon! 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: can you install the package and run the application?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: does the application actually do anything useful? (I've not tried it)
<unicodesnowman> yes, it runs, but if you don't complete the setup proecss you need to delete .dropbox in your home directory
<unicodesnowman> otherwise it does nothing. the second time I run it (after packaging), I thought something was wrong on my end :/
<unicodesnowman> (this has to be the worst program to package for for a beginner, lol)
<Riddell> sorry :)
<unicodesnowman> I'll create and upload it to my ppa?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: so I think to complete the task there's some tidying up to be done then yep upload to a PPA
<Peace-> mmm tryint usb 14.04 it seems blocked 
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: where does that rules.dh7 come from?
<Peace-> computer 5 years old 
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: generated when I ran dh-make
<unicodesnowman> (i think)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: do you know if it works?
<Peace-> ok is working 
<unicodesnowman> it's loading (Downloading Dropbox Daemon)
<unicodesnowman> no, it doesn't work :( - it's stuck on dropbox linking.
<Riddell> hmm I should have set this server up to be amd64, i386 I can't easily test
<unicodesnowman> lemmie see if I get the same issue building from source
<Peace-> Riddell: i have this old broadcom 4306 and it doesn't work on kubuntu, it needs firmware i guess 
<Peace-> 14.04
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: GTK installer works!
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: umm, what?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: gtk installer?
<unicodesnowman> yeah, GTK installer or setup wizard. that worked
<unicodesnowman> 'simply link' does not work
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: what gtk installer?
<unicodesnowman> after you run kfilebox, and it downloads the Dropbox Daemon it asks you:
<unicodesnowman> "Run gtk based installer" or "Or simplly (sic) link account"
<Riddell> umm, ok, interesting
<unicodesnowman> the 'gtk based installer' works, the 'link account' does not. not an issue with the packaging, it just doesn't work when I make it from source (changed API?)
<unicodesnowman> should I just remove the option for 'simply link account'?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: patching that out would be good if it doesn't work yes
<unicodesnowman> Riddell, ok, what tidying tasks should I do?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: hang on I'm setting up an amd64 server
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: use the rules.dh7 file as the rules file, it seems to work fine
<Riddell> then you'll need to add an install file listing the files to install (because this is too hard for qmake to do)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: ubuntu@ec2-54-242-220-132.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: copy your stuff up there again
<unicodesnowman> ok
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: use the dh7 rules file, it's much neater (as you can see it abstracts everything away)
<Riddell> add debian/install and list files to be installed and where
<unicodesnowman> would I do that by replacing the rules contents with dh7?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: yeah
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: tidy up the changelog, no need to keep upstream's stuff, just have one entry for yourself saying "initial package"
<unicodesnowman> ok
<Riddell> probably the debian/docs and debian/dirs files can go to
<Riddell> patch that option away
<Riddell> that'll be fiddly
<unicodesnowman> currently I just took the low risk option by making that button not visible
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: that's the best way, minimal changes are best
<Riddell> that patch can go in debian/patches in the packaging
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: I need to go for a lunch meeting now
<Riddell> if you get stuck get apachelogger or someone to help you
<unicodesnowman> ok, thank you for your help!
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi everyone
<soee> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> Received my Kubuntu Business cards, Thank You, I shall be handing these out, with Kubuntu Live / Install dischs at LUG, Raspberry Pi, and some Business meetings too, so very welcome
<Sick_Rimmit> I am trying hard to get my head around Kubuntu development process. I think I got the beginnings of Bug fixing, and Documentation I think I'm getting there. Ultimately I want to write an Application for the Ubuntu store using QML and provide support for Touch.
<Sick_Rimmit> I can code reasonably OK. But I just get lost in the plethora of pages and links in the Ubuntu / Kubuntu docs...
<Sick_Rimmit> If anyone has advice or pointers about what to read and where that would be really useful to me
<Sick_Rimmit> My coding origins are BBC Basic, Cobol, Pascal, Assembler..
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes I am a born again coder I guess,
<Peace-> great
<Sick_Rimmit> Most of what I have done before was on 8bit Micro's, But I'm competent with PHP, and OK with Python. I've got the OOP ideas in my head now too, after much scalp scratching
<Peace-> kubuntu 14.04 installed properly i was be able to connect to internet this old pc using a wired shared connection with the brand new 
<Peace-> wifi did not work 
<Peace-> so i have used the new computer , that with wifi connection , created new wired shared connection  connected via ethernet cable computer 1 to computer 2 :) it just works out of the box
<Peace-> nice
<Sick_Rimmit> Peace-: Is that using the new Network Manager ?
<Peace-> i don't think so 
<Peace-> kubuntu 13.10 with wifi connection ===> kubuntu 14.04 without wifi connection 
<Peace-> so 13.10 should use old network manager
<Peace-> Riddell: i got an error  on jokey-kde 
<Peace-> could not find any typelib for appindicartor3
<sem> Riddell:  apachelogger http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/04/plasma-desktoptN1748.png
<sem> always 14. 04
<apachelogger> jockey is being replaced
<sem> ah ok 
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may want to hurry up :P
<apachelogger> what with needing testing and all
<sem> apachelogger: btw the installation was fantastic 
<sem> i did not know that i could share connection with a  kubuntu wifi-working computer via ethernet cable
<sem> even in the installation process
<apachelogger> magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, will give it a shot tomorrow
<shadeslayer> image doesn't boot in VBox :(
<unicodesnowman> about ubuntu PPAs: after I uploaded a package, is it normal that it doesn't immediately update?
<unicodesnowman> do I need to wait a certain amount of time?
<unicodesnowman> I get "Successfully uploaded packages.", but it doesn't show up.
<apachelogger> unicodesnowman: takes a while, it will send a mail once accepted
<unicodesnowman> apachelogger: ok, thank you, going to go to bed now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tomorrow image doesn't boot in vbox, what?
<apachelogger> unicodesnowman: good night
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what
<unicodesnowman> I'm now 1000% less scared of creating a new package :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: exactly
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<shadeslayer> doesn't work
<apachelogger> worked for me
<apachelogger> I suspect pebkac
<apachelogger> unless a second image was built
<apachelogger> in which case you should get to the office earlier and try the image in the mornings :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/gD7fbNZ.png
<apachelogger> is that after install?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's when booting the live cd
<shadeslayer> and clicking "Try Kubuntu"
<apachelogger> same problem then
<apachelogger> lightdm is kaput
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<shadeslayer> sudo service lightdm start -> start: Job failed to start
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6519961/
<shadeslayer> "Remove lightdm-set-defaults and gdmflexiserver"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: filed a bug against lightdm
<shadeslayer> bug 1257760
<ubottu> bug 1257760 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm doesn't work on Kubuntu Trusty anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257760
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: what do we call that whoopsie thing? Diagnostics?
<shadeslayer> sounds good to me
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not call it whoopsie?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Whoopsie is the tool that sends diagnostic data, this is just a KCM to interact with Whoopsie
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you're welcome, do look at the trello board if you want to get into doing things or help out packaging
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, I am just looking at the ZaReason videos on Ubuntu Development.
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually the reason is that whoopsie is technobabble :P
<Sick_Rimmit> Sort of feel like there is lots of information, but everything is everywhere
<Sick_Rimmit> Maybe its just me..
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing is called kde-config-whoopsie, I am asking about what to call it in user facing stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> However, fear not I will figure it out
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh right, yeah call it Diagnostics then
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: sounds like you need a task to get started on
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you could for example look at merging quassel package with debian
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, but if you recall I took on the Watch List task before, and failed! :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I sort of feel all disconnected with bits of knowledge everywhere.
<Peace-> mm syslog doens't exist anymore ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: My plan was to try to do a Bug Fix, using the Getting Started docs
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde:scratch/sitter/kcm-whoopsie now also has packaging and diagnostics as name, should be good for release now
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh lovely
<Riddell> apachelogger: need me to do stuff?
<apachelogger> just a review if you feel bored
<Riddell> Peace-: sure it does
<apachelogger> oh layout still needs a change
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you work out how it related to apport?
<apachelogger> show reports anchors right which looks terrible when having a super wide window
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet, no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger is it fine if I package the new touchpad KCM in Kubuntu experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> for people to try out
<apachelogger> sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> do we want the git import to be owned by kubuntu-dev or kubuntu-ppa?
<apachelogger> -members
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> -dev is only there to manage upload permissions
<apachelogger> equally -ppa is only there to provide nice ppa urls ;)
<shadeslayer> project .. .hmm
<shadeslayer> doesn't have a project for now
<shadeslayer> can't put in junk apparently
<Riddell> why not?
<shadeslayer> form doesn't allow me to
<Riddell> kubuntu-packaging
<Riddell> if it's packaging
<shadeslayer> it's a code importy
<shadeslayer> but I've put it in packaging for now
<Riddell> ah, then you need to make a project
<shadeslayer> ololol
<shadeslayer> Form doesn't allow you to change it
<shadeslayer> but once you set it to kubuntu-packaging, you can change it to junk on the details page :D
<Riddell> good old launchpad, always configurable if you know how
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> can't take the kde-config-touchpad name :/
<shadeslayer> kde-config-touchpad-to-be-seen-if-better
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why are you doing a code import of it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: daily packages for people to test?
<shadeslayer> it doesn't have a release yet
<Riddell> okay dokay
<shadeslayer> calling it kde-touchpad-config for now
<Sick_Rimmit> I use 12.04 LTS on my laptop, I prefer the LTS releases for daily use. I also have a 13.10 in Virtualbox, Ideally I would prefer to setup and use the development tools from 12.04 on my Laptop. Does this sound OK
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: there's not much need to be using 12.04 when you're developing for 14.04..
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: but I'm on 13.10 now developing for 14.04 and 12.04 and I use chroots and ec2 servers
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: use debootstrap to make a chroot would be a good way to start
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK I can setup something for this. From the docs, I got the impression that pbuilder takes care of the build environment.
<Riddell> anyone got comments on qt 5 qreal transition? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-December/037859.html
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: depends if you use pbuilder or not, I don't use it except as a final test, I just manage my chroots manually, pbuilder sets up a chroot each time which takes a lot of time
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah OK I understand now. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: For simplicity and so that I can follow the Doc's I will use pbuilder, and accept the time penalty whilst I find my feet, thanks
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: which docs are you reading?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Devbeginnings#Ubuntu Development Beginnings
<Riddell> hmm that also has stuff about bzr in it which I don't think it necessary
<Riddell> that's what unicodesnowman was using earlier which I think is just extra faffy
<Sick_Rimmit> Well I have bzr setup, and am OK with it, more experience with SVN..
<Riddell> mm, but using full source tree bzr branches is just unnecessary
 * Peace- http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/verademilo1.jpeg
<Peace-> kubuntu 14.04 properly installed 
<Peace-> i like it
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> Peace-: did you sort your blank screen issue out?
<Peace-> Riddell: yes
<Peace-> Riddell: well sorry i have just started anew tty
<Peace-> and it says that there is not a configuration found
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> but it's likely to be not our problem if a kde session still runs fine
<sem> Riddell: lighdm error it's here i am Peace- http://paste.kde.org/p25336f27
<Peace-> Riddell: there is not lightdm.conf file ?
<Peace-> Riddell: btw in my instaallation i have another problem i can't add a wifi connection too 
<Peace-> i just do add wifi bla bla set password etc but it just doeesnt add it 
<sem> wifi seems works fine sudo iwlist wlan0 scan does the job find all the stuff 
<sem> but then i can 't add the wifi :s 
<Riddell> sem: what are you testing?
<sem> 14.04 : add a wifi connection 
<sem> mmm 
<sem> [   17.414714] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "The owner of the recipe (Kubuntu Members) does not have permission to upload packages into the daily build PPA (Kubuntu Experimental)"
<Riddell> mm no it doesn't
<Riddell> sem: the only thing that has changed revently on the kubuntu side is a new version of plasma-nm, but possibly something has broken lower down
<shadeslayer> Riddell: recipe under my name for now
<sem> Riddell: the strange thing it's that there is no way to add the connection here  http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/04/plasma-desktoplq1556.png
<sem> you can configure it but it just doesn't add 
<Riddell> sem: add button?
<Peace-> Riddell: yes the add button you can click set what you want then it will not appear 
<Peace-> on the connection window
<Riddell> Peace-: you could install the old plasma-nm package and see if it works better
<Peace-> ok i will try i t
<shadeslayer> xnox: I'm confused wrt something about ubiquity, got a moment?
<sem> Riddell: i will try this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kde/plasma-nm
<xnox> shadeslayer: what's up?
<shadeslayer> xnox: there's install.py that implements Install.run() and then there's plugininstall which implements Install.run() , which one is called first by ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> xnox: I'm trying to make ubiquity populate the xapian cache on the target right after the installer updates the apt cache 
<xnox> shadeslayer: i am always confused about plugininstall, the fact that there are _multiple_ same named python files does not help, and the fact that their location is shuffled on the installed system also does not help.
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yeah, I should have said scripts/plugininstall.py
<shadeslayer> in the source
<xnox> (their location shuffled on the installed system that is on the live cd)
<shadeslayer> yep
<xnox> the way I understand it is that, after initial squashfs is blasted, "pages" ( i really don't want to use work plugin here) can register a plugininstall hook, such that "plugininstall" can execute the "other plugininstall" which does whole bunch of things.
<xnox> the most recent implementation of this is ubuntu-one plugin.
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pbjez8vyt
<shadeslayer> is how I was thinking of doing it
<genii> Not sure why but some update today pulled in Wayland
<xnox> mymicing ubuntuone should be sufficient...... it's just that you actually don't need to wait for any user input /  values
<shadeslayer> okay, looking
<shadeslayer> xnox: this seems a bit too much for just updating the xapian index since it's not really a page
<xnox> shadeslayer: 
<xnox>   * Remove /target/var/lib/apt-xapian-index per Michael Vogt, since it needs
<xnox>     to be rebuilt based on the installed system's sources.list, and apt's
<xnox>     cron.daily script and/or synaptic will do this.
<xnox> ubiquity (1.12.0) jaunty; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> yes, I saw that
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/04/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t12:03
<Peace-> Riddell: mmm seems that doesn't fix the problem 
<xnox> shadeslayer: can you try dropping "#!/bin/sh \n chroot /target apt-xapian-index" as /usr/lib/ubiquity/target-config/run-apt-xapian and mark it executable and check if it did run?
<shadeslayer> trying
<xnox> well "/usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index"
<shadeslayer> yep, already made that change locally ;)
<xnox> shadeslayer: that patch is not correct, as it would run apt-xapian-index in parallel to "apt-get update" which is wrong.
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> xnox: I /think/ it works
<shadeslayer> waiting for install to finish
<shadeslayer> but atleast there is a /target/var/lib/apt-xapian-index folder
<xnox> shadeslayer: it would, but it is ugly. but it gives us a time reference where/when it's run.
<shadeslayer> oh, why is it ugly?
<xnox> shadeslayer: if it takes too long, we'd want to start it early and run it in parallel to the rest of stuff.
<xnox> instead of blocking the install / extending the install wall-clock time.
<shadeslayer> true
<xnox> i think instead of deleting the cache we should incrementally update it.
<shadeslayer> so yeah that script does work
<shadeslayer> xnox: so what could be done is not remove the index, and just run xapian update with the script which shouldn't take long?
<xnox> huh? no
<xnox> shadeslayer: remove the code that removes the index from target which got copied from the CD
<xnox> shadeslayer: add code to incrementally update the apt-index in target after sources got refreshed.
<shadeslayer> xnox: and how do I know that the update cache process has finished?
<xnox> shadeslayer: same way one always does, but using Popen module, storing pid, and if not exited kill at the end of ubiquity.......
<xnox> see e.g. pid management of all the other processes.....
<xnox> shadeslayer: on the other hand i'd like to find where/why the software-center postinst is executed on the ubuntu cd.
<shadeslayer> ah, at the end of run() you kill the update process, I can just update the cache incrementally after that
<Riddell> "PPA exceeded its size limit (10488.00 of 10240.00 MiB)" bother, ninjas is full up
 * Riddell deletes raring 4.11.3 packages
<shadeslayer> xnox: I don't suppose there's a way other than printing a debug message to see if the command was actually run
<xnox> shadeslayer: it should be in the syslog, prefixed with ubiquity.
<xnox> shadeslayer: but note there is a bug over the past few days were syslogd was broken in ubuntu, so there was none.
<shadeslayer> yeah, I don't see a /var/log/syslog
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://pastebin.kde.org/pgmdv8j64
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wrong indent
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pwaf0k1j9 < better
<xnox> shadeslayer: this is still wrong.
<shadeslayer> :O
<xnox> shadeslayer: you canno use subprocess.call ()
<xnox> shadeslayer: as i told you above.
<xnox> shadeslayer: and you cannot be doing it from scripts/install.py at all, now you have moved it from "running in parallel" to "we are about to shutdown" step.
<xnox> shadeslayer: the update-apt-xapian-index should be tracking pid and be executed where the delete of the apt-xapian-index used to happen
<xnox> or lower down, not sure where though.
<xnox> ideally i'd want to place it just before software-centre postinst is executed (that's on ubuntu cds)
<xnox> but I can't find where that happens.
<shadeslayer> xnox: one other thing that I don't quite get
<shadeslayer> update-apt-cache calls apt-get update from the live session
<shadeslayer> but then apt-get upgrade is called with the cache placed in /target
<xnox> not quite.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<xnox> there are multiple apt calls, and apt is flexible to one can just exec "apt-get" but set options such that it uses configs e.g. from /target and or places caches there.
<xnox> ubiquity installer can receive auto-update notification and self upgrade in the live session from the first screen.
<xnox> as a last-resort installer hot-fix option, if there is network connectivity
<xnox> and then it does call update/upgrade from live session.
<xnox> there are also various calls to install/upgrade -> which actually are no-op, they re-mark things as manually installed instead of automatic such that at the end of the installation they are not auto removed
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/scripts/update-apt-cache
<shadeslayer> ^^ that to me reads as : update the cache on the live system in /var/cache/apt , but then use the cache on the target, which might be out of date, for upgrading?
<xnox> shadeslayer: Note "-d" which is download only.
<xnox> shadeslayer: and that script is only called if one ticks "Download updates during installation"
<xnox> shadeslayer: note that no upgrade is actually performed.
<shadeslayer> sure, but isn't it potentially using a outdated cache?
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, it's using live-session cache which was just generated in line 5, but downloads / places .debs into target.
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<xnox> which is created in line 3 & 4
<shadeslayer> okay that makes more sense
<xnox> jedi wave - these are not the apt-get update you are looking for =)
<shadeslayer> =D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw where do we want the KDE Developer meta package? in kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-meta ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-meta ?
<Peace-> Riddell: changed kubuntu-settings-desktop no candidate ?
<shadeslayer> meta-kde sounds like the best one so far
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/px1fc2nqq
<shadeslayer> alternatively, we define a variable in debian/rules with : apt-cache showsrc kde4libs | grep -i Build-Depends | cut -b 16-
<shadeslayer> and that gets substituted in control
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that would miss kdepimlibs-dev and other -devs which are part of kde sc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can be added to Recommends
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can push the initial version, and then we add stuff as required?
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/pfvxm7l3i < better now?
<shadeslayer> with automatic Build-Depends parsing :>
<shadeslayer> It's architechture any because the parsing has Build Depends that are only installed on a specific arch
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pushed to meta-kde
<shadeslayer> Riddell: feel free to add more stuff as required
<ovidiu-florin> I have the oportinity to give to a school a laptop with pre installed Kubuntu. How would I change the default desktop settings for all/any users?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm logged in the OEM temporary user
<ovidiu-florin> can I just change the desktop settings here? od do I have to change something somwhere?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I believe you have to change them elsewhere
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you can start with /usr/share/kubuntu-desktop-settings
<shadeslayer> or whatever it's called
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I found my answer here http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Modify_KDE_Software_Defaults
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> but that might not work for Kubuntu since we override KDE defaults
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1257760] Lightdm doesn't launch Plasma on Kubuntu Trusty anymore @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257760 (by Rohan Garg)
<shadeslayer> and you *really* don't want skel
<ovidiu-florin> why not?
<shadeslayer> can cause all sorts of cache issues
<shadeslayer> I highly recommend looking at kubuntu-settings
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: for the settings where can I see a documentation on how to edit the panel settings? for example how do I set the digital clock to show the long date?
<shadeslayer> search for plasma desktop scripting
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I think I've found it
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I can't find how to set folderview as default
<shadeslayer> set folderview as default for what?
<shadeslayer> ah
<ovidiu-florin> desktop
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it can be done
<shadeslayer> I don't remember it off the top of my head
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: set it to folderview in your regular desktop and check what config value changes in ~/.kde/share/config
<shadeslayer> then you can do appropriate config writes
<ovidiu-florin> yeah, I tried that
<ovidiu-florin> and Kate is messed up and doesn't show the differences all the times
<ovidiu-florin> it just freezes
<ovidiu-florin> now it won't open
<shadeslayer> just copy ~/.kde to ~/.kde.bak
<shadeslayer> then run diff on the config folders
<shadeslayer> jussi: pingly
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<shadeslayer> o_o
<Sick_Rimmit> Cool, after a busy day reading through docs, and getting lost in bug reports, I think I am ready to have a crack at fixing my first bug.
<Sick_Rimmit> That's enough for today, catch yall tomorrow.. ttfn
<ovidiu-florin> for OEM installs can I change the default language for the first boot, when the user has to configure his account?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I've removed the activities widget from /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js but on the first login on the new user the widget is still there. Is there some other place that adds it?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> there's a kde specific update script that adds it
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/addShowActivitiesManagerPlasmoid.js
<ovidiu-florin> where is it called from? I want to disable it
<shadeslayer> It's called by plasma code
<shadeslayer> the only way to disable it is by patching the source or removing that file
<ovidiu-florin> removing the file won't affect it if the user later adds the widget?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> however the file will probably reappear on a update
<shadeslayer> causing the widget to be added on a upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> what if I just comment the internals of that if?
<shadeslayer> what if?
<shadeslayer> upgrade will overwrite file
<ovidiu-florin> oh..
<shadeslayer> new file will not have comments
<shadeslayer> log out -> log in -> new shiny plasmoid
<ovidiu-florin> so there is no way to disable it for good
<shadeslayer> nope
<ovidiu-florin> that thing is very confusing for new users
<shadeslayer> heheh
<ovidiu-florin> they don't know what it is, and just click their way into it and all of the sudden their desktop is gone
<ovidiu-florin> and the I get mad calls from angry users 
<ovidiu-florin> complaining that Kubuntu is bad
 * ovidiu-florin experienced this before
<ovidiu-florin> I have an oportunity to put Kubuntu in a kindergarden and I need a way to controll the user interface
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: the only way to fix that is to patch the source I'm afraid
<ovidiu-florin> can't I make a script that deletes that file before login?
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<shadeslayer> well
<ovidiu-florin> I guess that thing comes from upstream right?
<shadeslayer> maybe, if you name it correctly
<shadeslayer> it might just work
<shadeslayer> I don't recall what I did when I had to remove that file
<ovidiu-florin> if I name what correctly?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: the update scripts are called in a sequence according to the name of the script
<ovidiu-florin> where are these scripts located?
<shadeslayer> "If there is more than one script, they are run sequentially in the alphabetical order of the file names."
<shadeslayer> from http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<shadeslayer> so if you name it so that it is run after the activities script, it'll work
<shadeslayer> also remember that the paths are also taken into account
<shadeslayer> read that page ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> has everything you need
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-05
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno. IF we didn't, we should have (re Alpha 1).
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, we have first snow here :)
<lordievader> soee: Congratulations!
<soee> :D
<valorie> oooo, it's 20F here, but still no snow
 * valorie checks again
<jussi> shadeslayer: yes?
<valorie> maybe next week says my weather app
<soee> ;]
<MJJ78346734> Hi every1
<MJJ78346734> let's see if someone can help me
<soee> lets see :)
<MJJ78346734> I have ubuntu 13.10 and I want to completly remove gnome and install kde
<MJJ78346734> what are the packages I must uninstall in order to purge gnome?
<soee> for KDE it would be kubuntu-desktop package i think to be installed
<soee> for gnome hm
<MJJ78346734> I mean, kind of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu but for 13.10
<MJJ78346734> I am using gnome classic (fallback)
<MJJ78346734> ...
<MJJ78346734> is it safe to remove all packages with 'gnome' in its name?? ^_^
<MJJ78346734> after installing kde I mean...
<valorie> MJJ78346734: support is in #kubuntu
<valorie> this channel is about developing/packaging kubuntu
<MJJ78346734> oh sorry!
<valorie> it's easy to get chans mixed up, np
<Peace-> Riddell:  i was be able to fix lightdm copyng lightdm.conf and lighdm-kde-greeter.conf in /etc/lightdm folder on 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: how are the stickers?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: printing is done, about to be sent
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: could I get some for christmas?
<jussi> lets see if they arrive
<ovidiu-florin> it's a great present for my kubuntu friends
<ovidiu-florin> how many have you printed?
<jussi> 2000
<valorie> \0/
<jussi> 100x20
<jussi> 97x26 mm iirc
<jussi> Dad did them at cost for me - each sticker is only € 12.5c each. (including postage)
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} to jussi for getting those made
<soee> jussi, some pic ?
<jussi> not yet, I havent got them. Basic white retangle with kubuntu logo
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258088] /usr/bin/krunner:TypeError:reloadConfiguration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258088 (by errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge)
<Riddell> Mirv: anyone being assigned to that qt security issue?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6524361/
<apachelogger> someone should rewrite veromix in cpp just to get rid of these ludicrous backtraces
<Riddell> what is veromix ?
<apachelogger> pulseaudio mixer
<apachelogger> written in pyth0rn without unit testing to get superior quality
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I use veromix on laptops. It allows me to increease the volume to 255%
<Mirv> Riddell: not that I know of
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin, apachelogger: should we package it?
<apachelogger> we had, it broke
<ovidiu-florin> no
<apachelogger> because it's shit
<ovidiu-florin> it's very unstable
<ovidiu-florin> it can be isntalled via the get new widget thingy
<ovidiu-florin> in my experience it works on around 90% of cases
<ovidiu-florin> it works on a fresh install of kubuntu, but if you mess something up it crashes plasma
<ovidiu-florin> and causes loops of plasma crashes sometimes
<ovidiu-florin> it's a fragile thingy
<Riddell> ooh look at that, it works
<ovidiu-florin> 90%
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a script to disable building for recipes for $version?
<yofel> yes, it's in lp:project-neon /tools
<yofel> manage_recipe_release.py
<apachelogger> cheers
<yofel> it doesn't make a difference between neon4 and 5, but just kill all
<yofel> (and hope that LP doesn't time out fetching the list of recipes ^^)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> yofel: the neon5 automation traverses through the project rather than the team, way more reliable :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: ping was about cubox, you replied on G+
<shadeslayer> jussi: reason why I want to buy Cubox : Has inbuilt wifi and bluetooth modules in case I need them in the future
<shadeslayer> More RAM and Quad core CPU are a huge plus too
<apachelogger> yofel: all of raring disabled
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> kf5/raring and kf5-snapshot-daily/raring deleted
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<jalcine>  /j #programming
<jalcine> lol sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: neon 5 iso is working?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doh, you forgot to add that blog to category kubuntu which for some reason is the tag used by planet ubuntu
<xnox> Riddell: patch is provided at bug #1257760 please review / upload?
<ubottu> bug 1257760 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "Lightdm doesn't launch Plasma on Kubuntu Trusty anymore" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257760
<Riddell> xnox: interesting.  /usr/share/xsessions/ not good enough for lightdm these days?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1257760] Lightdm doesn't launch Plasma on Kubuntu Trusty anymore @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257760 (by Rohan Garg)
<Riddell> umm, what happened to kde-workspace 4.11.97 in trusty?
<apachelogger> on vacation
 * apachelogger giggles and hides
<yofel> Riddell: uh, kde-workspace is frozen?
<yofel> people already cursed them for it, but our tools can handle that by now so *shrug*
<Riddell> oh yes good point
<Riddell> then I'll rephrase
<Riddell> umm, what happened to kde-workspace 4.11.3-0ubuntu3 in trusty?
<Riddell> and why isn't 4.11.3-0ubuntu2 in the changelog
<Riddell> well next mind, I'll just upload :)
 * apachelogger might have dch -i'd once too much?
<Riddell> I like upstream_Do-not-crash-when-failing-to-load-a-theme-but-instea.patch nice descriptive name there apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> it's the subject line of the git commit :P
<apachelogger> for some reason format-patch likes to cut them
<apachelogger> also I found the cause of that weird pyrunner issue I was lameting about yesterday
<apachelogger> http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/114314/
<apachelogger> haven't even adopted whoopsie yet and it's already fixing bugs :P
<Riddell> high five apachelogger! elite python master!
<apachelogger> ssssssssnake
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah you blogged about neon 5 iso but it's the same one which load up plasma
<Riddell> ooh it does if you wait :)
<Riddell> just not with the pretty autumn wallpaper, but that's fixable
<Riddell> excellent, I'll add to wiki and submit to dot
<xnox> Riddell: that has nothing to do with /usr/share/xsessions. lightdm configuration file is to set the default session type & settings.
<xnox> Riddell: and no, /usr/share/xsessions is not good enough to do that, given that a single session can be started in widely different ways (Mir vs X is a first example)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1257760] Lightdm doesn't launch Plasma on Kubuntu Trusty anymore @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257760 (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1258243] package libqt4-xmlpatterns 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage:... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258243 (by Buck Golemon)
<Riddell> sweet, 4.11.97 in precise done
<Riddell> I'll copy over to kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you copy over for saucy?
<shadeslayer> I did IIRC
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pst remember to fix the tag on your blog
<shadeslayer> which one?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your neon5 one isn't tagged kubuntu which is what planet ubuntu uses
<shadeslayer> thx fixed
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11.97
<soee> Riddell: ++
<soee> can you put some info on g+ ?
<soee> or shall i put there something ? :)
<Riddell> soee: go for it, I can't work out how, g+ is too complex for me
<soee> +.+
<Riddell> ooh 4.11.3 going into saucy-proposed
<ari-tczew> cool
<Riddell> hi ari-tczew 
<ari-tczew> hi Riddell
<valorie> Riddell: is backports PPA the same as Beta?
<valorie> I thought they were different
<valorie> also: Mandela has died, RIP
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt72ORXUlao
<shadeslayer> valorie: it is not
<valorie> by that do you mean they are different, or the same?
<shadeslayer> that they're not the same repo
<valorie> because the announcement says Beta, but the repos are backports in kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11.97
<shadeslayer> needs fixing
<shadeslayer> backports -> beta
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> valorie: fixed
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> danke schon
<shadeslayer> ¡De nada!
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: div was off too :)
<Riddell> it was? I just copied it from the last announcement
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-06
<unicodesnowman> sorry, I'll be back in a bit
<ahoneybun> hey guys
<mayky> acabo de cambiar la configuraion de video en kubuntu y me inia con pantalla negra luego de cargar el sistema
 * manchicken doesn't speak that language...
<jalcine> yeah, I couldn't tell if that was Spanish
<jalcine> it looks like it but *shrugs*
<jalcine> KDE has a ES channel though, no?
<valorie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jalcine> and valorie saves us again ;)
<valorie> ha
<valorie> you mean, valorie leans on the crutch of ubottu again
<valorie> so much easier than remembering
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258422] Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258422 (by kolen)
<unicodesnowman> morning lordievader!
<lordievader> Hey unicodesnowman, how are you?
<unicodesnowman> I'm good, thanks, waiting for marble to build at the moment
<lordievader> Marble, not a piece of software I'm familiar with.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258422] Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258422 (by kolen)
<apachelogger> bug 1258447
<ubottu> bug 1258447 in Kubuntu PPA "Packages of KDE 4.11.97 incomplete for Saucy 64-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258447
<yofel_> looks about right - except l10n
 * yofel_ uploads that
<Peace-> apachelogger: is there a way to see on web your phonon example ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1257746] /usr/bin/ksplashqml:11:QObject::setProperty:_start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1257746 (by errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258088] /usr/bin/krunner:TypeError:reloadConfiguration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258088 (by errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge)
<yofel> errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge o.O?
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> yofel: some clever thing where apachelogger is linking up whoopie reports to launchpad bugs?
<yofel> more likely his new whoopsie connection making errors file bugs for us I guess ^^
<apachelogger> on errors.ubuntu you get a button to file a bug automagically
<apachelogger> s/button/link
<yofel> ah, sweet
<Riddell> X-KDE-Keywords= in kcm-whoopsie doesn't contain whoopsie so I didn't find anything when searching for whoopsie
<Riddell> apachelogger: ↑
<apachelogger> why would a user search for whoopsie?
<Riddell> apachelogger: because they've been told "test kcm-whoospie" :)
<apachelogger> then one should tell them to use kcmshell4 whoopsie to start it? :P
<apachelogger> or simply not use technobabble :P
<apachelogger> To git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kcm-whoopsie
<apachelogger>    b4e8948..bd4ba7d  master -> master
<apachelogger> !info libphonon4 trusty
<ubottu> libphonon4 (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KDE - core library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0.0-2ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 144 kB, installed size 572 kB
<apachelogger> !info libphonon4qt5 trusty
<ubottu> Package libphonon4qt5 does not exist in trusty
<apachelogger> no qt5 build? :(
<apachelogger> <- sad upstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: we're still on 4.6.0, I can fix that today if it'll make you happy
<Riddell> apachelogger: 4.7.0 can be built for qt5 as well as qt4 right?
<Riddell> ScottK: did you approve some of the 4.11.3 SRU packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, see http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/phonon/phonon4qt5.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: also trusty is on 4.7 it says, unless we have <4.7 backends
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh good point
<Riddell> still I'll look at the qt5 package
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger sends kisses
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually you can push 4.7.1 as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: so how do I get whoopsie to do anything? 
<apachelogger> Riddell: sudo restart whoopsie
<Riddell> apachelogger: phonon 4.7.0 is all that's on kde depot server
<apachelogger> Riddell: .1 should arrive soon see #kde-devel
<apachelogger> according to pitti there's a bug in whoopsie that prevents it from reliably reporting stuff
<apachelogger> however it seems to always send a report after startup
<apachelogger> oh and I think you need to get apport to come up and go to continue
<apachelogger> otherwise there won't be a .upload file and whoopsie will not send data
<Riddell> apachelogger: if I killall -SEGV dolphin then I just get drkonqi, should something else happen?
<Riddell> or will it not work for KDE applications?
<apachelogger> that depends on how apport fits into the picture
<apachelogger> Riddell: what happens is: crash -> apport -> writes crash file to /var/crash/ -> user wants to report the crash (apport-kde) -> apport creates a .upload file in /var/crash/ -> whoopsie uploads data
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah but it doesn't get started with KDE stuff because crash -> drkonqi
<apachelogger> apport hooks into the crash regardless of drkonqi AFAIK
<apachelogger> check /var/crash/
<apachelogger> you should have a crash file for dolphin in there
<apachelogger> all of that somewhat ties into https://trello.com/c/3qlMcV3D
<Riddell> if drkonqi catches it I don't think it gets as far as apport writing to /var/crash
<apachelogger> I do not know
<apachelogger> in that case we'd want to use python3-apport to generate the crash file pitti said
<apachelogger> which seems sensible
<Riddell> and it then needs kubuntu-notification-helper to start apport
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://community.kde.org/Phonon/Releases links
<Riddell> ooh new phonon releases!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't suppose there's any sign of gstreamer 1.0 support on the horizon?
<apachelogger> dvratil is working on that, not sure when he plans to release it
<Riddell> cool
<apachelogger> it's apparently not double freeing amarok anymore at least ^^
<Riddell> one freeze is better than two
<Riddell> but really how hard can this multimedia stuff be? it's just sending bytes to /dev/pcm isn't it?
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<apachelogger> /dev/pcm: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/pcm' (No such file or directory)
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> well that'll be why amarok double freezes
<Riddell> try using /dev/dsp instead
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu-notitications-helper isn't running apport-kde
<Riddell> this seems like a bug
<Riddell> which I guess we don't notice because kde stuff just runs drkonqi before it even gets that far
<apachelogger> it does work at times
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you managed to send a report with whoospie?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> don't ask me how
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: you have to watch syslog
<apachelogger> takes a while until stuff appears on the website
<Riddell> so maybe it's just my kubuntu-notitications-helper which is broken
<apachelogger> maybe there's a setting somewhere that needs to be flipped
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, make sure you have a good report in /var/crash
<apachelogger> then touch /var/crash/$CRASHNAME.upload
<apachelogger> then sudo restart whopsie
<apachelogger> and watch syslog
<apachelogger> it should shortly after start send the report to the server
<apachelogger> after that a file .uploaded should be there as well IIRC
<apachelogger> -rw-r----- 1 me       whoopsie 15942049 Dec  6 12:05 _opt_project-neon5_bin_codeine.1000.crash
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me       whoopsie        0 Dec  6 12:05 _opt_project-neon5_bin_codeine.1000.upload
<apachelogger> -rw------- 1 whoopsie whoopsie        0 Dec  6 12:07 _opt_project-neon5_bin_codeine.1000.uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: I did not.
<ScottK> I've been killer busy lately.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, I wonder who it was
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm kubuntu-notitications-helper says apport isn't doing something for me http://pastebin.kde.org/pw0wlzckt
<Riddell>     apportProcess->setProgram(QStringList() << "/usr/bin/python" << "/usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports");
<Riddell> that needs to be python3
<Riddell> tsk, I wonder how long that's been broken for :(
<apachelogger> why do we need that anyway?
<apachelogger> doesn't that bugger have a shebang?
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: good point
<Riddell> that seems to get things uploaded anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: so shall I package up kcm-whoopsie and get into the archive and on the image or is there more to care about?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd wait unless you want an early inclusion
<Riddell> apachelogger: the more testing the better, what's to wait for?
<apachelogger> i.e. there is nothing blocking it, but further changes may be needed
<apachelogger> your call :P
<apachelogger> <- code monkey
 * Riddell calls ook
<Riddell> but first, fix bug 1258484
<ubottu> bug 1258484 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu Trusty) "SRU k-n-h does not launch apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258484
<apachelogger> and SRU
<apachelogger> zomg
<apachelogger> so much work
<apachelogger> Riddell: are we sure the SRUs are worth the effort? apport is off by default in releases anyway, isn't it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm good question
<apachelogger> or at least that was our plan at some point
<Riddell> does that make whoopsie off too?
<apachelogger> for now yes
<apachelogger> until drkonqi gets whoopsie handling ;)
<apachelogger> actually that's an interesting question
<apachelogger> Riddell: mhh, as I said... it all somewhat ties into the apport card ... how we want to continue using apport
<apachelogger> because to get the most out of whoopsie we'd have to use apport in some capacity
<apachelogger> seeing as drkonqi won't handle !kapplications
<Riddell> 11:33 < ev> apport doesn't report to Launchpad post-release
<Riddell> 11:33 < ev> but it still reports to daisy.ubuntu.com (via whoopsie)
<apachelogger> fancy
<Riddell> but since we don't use whoopsie in our releases so far it's not worth backporting
<apachelogger> that workflow would work for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: right
<apachelogger> a general problem is drkonqi vs. apport though
<apachelogger> having two UIs that do more or less the same is ewww
<Riddell> seems like it might be worth getting drkonqi to send to whoopsie
<apachelogger> that means replicating parts of apport inside drkonqi
<apachelogger> but yeah that seems like the best option at hand
<Riddell> well hopefully it's a simple dbus call?
<apachelogger> don't think so ;)
<apachelogger> we'd want apport-kde to be gone in favor of drkonqi
<apachelogger> or the other way around (which is kind of what we went away from)
<apachelogger> in a stable release we have two use cases 1) kde applications crashes -> drkonqi comes up -> handles bug report to bugs.kde.org 2) any application crashes -> apport crash file needs to be created -> dialog needs to pop up informing the user asking for permission to send the crash report via whoopsie
<Riddell> hah, all my top reports on errors.ubuntu.com are for ubiquity
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&user=kubuntu-bugs&period=year
<apachelogger> I suggest filtering by user=kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> since that's all the packages we care about
<xnox> Riddell: is that the only package you are subscribed to for directly?
<apachelogger> possibly since we handle all subscriptions through ~kubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> mm that might be it
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want me to fix that knh bug or are you doing it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm onto it
<apachelogger> can anyone reproduce bug 737856
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come anything gets reported to errors.kde.org? wouldn't they all go to drkonqi?
<ubottu> bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<apachelogger> Riddell: the ones that are there are not handled by drkonqi I presume
<apachelogger> like that pyrunner trace doesn't actually crash krunner it crashes the python runtime inside krunner
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> kde-nm-connection-editor and kded crashes are weird though
<apachelogger> I was under the impression those would go through drkonqi
<Riddell> maybe they're not KApplications ?
<apachelogger> the kde-nm thing should be
<apachelogger> kde-nm-connection-editor --help
<apachelogger> --help-kde
<apachelogger> only available when using kapplication
<apachelogger> it's possible that drkonqi is deactivated though
<Riddell> mm
<apachelogger> e.g. bug report mail address provided
<apachelogger> mh, according to the about dialog that's not the case
<apachelogger> killall -SEGV kde-nm-connection-editor brings up drkonqi
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> really weird
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did we deactivate drkonqi previously anyway?
<apachelogger> kdelibs 3.5.10 doesn't have any patches regarding either apport or drkonqi
<apachelogger> !info apport-kde hardy
<ubottu> 'hardy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<apachelogger> ubottu: :@
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca.cpp:   KCrash::setCrashHandler(KCrash::defaultCrashHandler);
<Riddell> kded.cpp:     KCrash::setFlags(KCrash::AutoRestart);
<Riddell> so I guess they stop those using drkonqi
<Riddell> apachelogger: we had a patch in kde4libs kubuntu_07_apport_not_drkonqi.diff:
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> can you paste that?
<Riddell> which said   if apport installed don't run drkonqi
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind, found it
<apachelogger> ah yes, straight forward
<Riddell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/kde4libs/karmic/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_07_apport_not_drkonqi.diff
<Riddell> so it would be more complex if we wanted drkonqi to still run because we'd need /var/crash to get written out which drkonqi stops happening
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think the Messages.sh is wrong making kde-config-whoopsie.pot
<Riddell> if it's registerPlugin<Module>("kcm-whoopsie")
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> it should be kcm-whoopsie.pot no?
<apachelogger> To git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kcm-whoopsie
<apachelogger>    bd4ba7d..3caa6e5  master -> master
<apachelogger> on that note... I was thinking about having xx translations a la kde generated
<apachelogger> makes it easier to spot unl10nd/uni18nd stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: for kcm-whoopsie or for everything?
<apachelogger> at least kubuntu applications
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've suggested this to launchpad people at some time in the past and they weren't too keen on it
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> for reasons that escaped me
<apachelogger> it's the most sensible thing in the world
<Riddell> might be worth trying again but I guess it needs various people to put the various parts together
<Riddell> E: kde-config-whoopsie: description-synopsis-is-duplicated
<Riddell> naughty boy!
<Riddell> To git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kcm-whoopsie 3caa6e5..8ef2b60  master -> master
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to make something up :P
 * apachelogger should move that to bzr 
<apachelogger> brrrrr
<jussi> so. stickers left from Australia this morning.  should be here in less than 10 working days.  
<Riddell> jussi: in time for christmas!
<jussi> email me with your address if you need some for a particular event or reason
<Riddell> jussi: fosdem for sure
<jussi> :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded to archive and added on seed, needs a new review by someone before we can get it
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> the amount of mails one has to send for releases ...
<Riddell> ooh I missed this http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2013/10/msg00006.html Debian Policy 3.9.5.0 released
<Riddell> so did lintian by the looks of it :)
<apachelogger> stupid lintian
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we want to SRU kscreen 1.0.2
<apachelogger> all the errors without a retrace in kdelibs-bin/kded are supposedly this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323923
<ubottu> KDE bug 323923 in libkscreen "kded4 crashes on startup due to kscreen kded module" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> bug 1254125 agrees
<ubottu> bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254125
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> cool cool ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs to wait until tuesday before it can go in -updates
<apachelogger> roger
<unicodesnowman> wow, fosdem must have the biggest concentration of geeks
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: fosdem is totally awesome
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: you should a) come and b) give a talk, crossdesktop room is looking for them now
<Riddell> "how I because an elite kubuntu ninjas starting with just one google code in task" :)
<unicodesnowman> hehe
<Blueskaj> Howdy folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: dude, learn english :P
<apachelogger> yo Blueskaj
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: I can make more GCI tasks if you want them, package merges would be a fun next step :)
<apachelogger> ^ for some definition of fun
<unicodesnowman> hmm, sounds interesting, but what exactly are package merges?
<unicodesnowman> oh, merging debian changes to ubuntu packages?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: in ubuntu we get our packages from debian then add our own bugs (as debian people like to say)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: but when debian updates their package the two then need merged
<Riddell> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html  lists a load
<Blueskaj> hey app
<Blueskaj> err apachelogger :)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1112696] drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1112696 (by steinhauser christian)
<unicodesnowman> I'm being indoctrinated with distro propaganda already :) I'm not really good at C++ through, I do have programming experience in other languages 
<Riddell> c++ is scary, that's why we use python a lot in ubuntu
<unicodesnowman> I'd be happy to work on tasks if I won't cause more trouble than it's worth! 
<Riddell> apachelogger especially likes python
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: I'll make a gci task for some universe merges then
<apachelogger> python *rollseyes*
<unicodesnowman> I'm more of a javascript guy, I use it for web code to web servers and even mobile phone apps. (prepares for language hate) 
<apachelogger> oh wait, that line was wrong
<apachelogger> \t\tpython *rollseyes*
<apachelogger> never forget the tabs
<apachelogger> the most elite javascript code ever http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Fphonon5-examples.git&a=blob&h=c246975926012271f3a6de1639e3cd3c163e4675&hb=45def8a08f38acf43078a782e46c3ef29cc663d6&f=audioplayer%2Fqml%2Faudioplayer%2Fmain.qml#l131
<apachelogger> I have no idea what exactly it is doing but if you put in a time in msc it will output a formatted string grouped by hour/minutes/seconds ^^
<unicodesnowman> it looks pretty simple
<Riddell> I know nothing about javascript, but I did buy a book I want to read called "Javascript the good bits" last month
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: regarding the plan to migrate the site to wordpress, is that still happening?
<ovidiu-florin> should I ask tsimpson regarding this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I don't think there's been any progress, so go ahead and try and progress it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I want to start migrating the Romanian one, but I'm wondering if we'll use the multi lannguage plugin so we only need one site instead of plenty
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'd start the migration of the main site to a server and when it's done we could just move it to a permanent location
<ovidiu-florin> what do you think?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we can use the multi language plugin if you or someone sets it up to work sure
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've been testing it for the last 3-4 blog posts on my site
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep, you've got acess to docs.kubuntu.org if you want to use that server
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I need another DB
<ovidiu-florin> for that
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have MySQL access
<ovidiu-florin> only for one DB for Kubuntu Romania
<ovidiu-florin> or do I? I haven't tried
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: dunno if you can see it yet but I made http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2013/5885540117250048?validated
<unicodesnowman> ovidiu-florin: you could use a different WP table prefix? same DB?
<ovidiu-florin> I could, but that would complicate exporting
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I've given you sudo access so you can use mysqladmin to make a database
<Riddell> oh you'll need a password for mysqladmin
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: cool, I can't see it yet (I'm currently working on another task too), but I'll come out of this being a packaging wizard lol :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: you had the stack exhaustion in akonadi_imap on ssl socket errors, didn't you?
<apachelogger> bug 1258515
<ubottu> bug 1258515 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu Saucy) "/usr/bin/akonadi_imap_resource:11:q_func:QSslSocketBackendPrivate::transmit:QSslSocketBackendPrivate::disconnectFromHost:QSslSocket::qt_static_metacall:QMetaMethod::invoke" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258515
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: how old are you by the way?
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: and where are you from?
<unicodesnowman> I'm 0x0F (sorry, always wanted to use that :P) and I'm from Australia
<Riddell> ah hense the funny sleeping hours :)
<Riddell> unicodesnowman: isn't the internet laggy in australia? I've always thought that a good reason for not moving there
<unicodesnowman> Riddell: it's not too bad, CDNs are plenty, service availability is a bigger issue imo.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: script echo 0x0f
<kubotu> 15
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are very smart
<unicodesnowman> smarter than ubottu?
<apachelogger> for sure
<apachelogger> ScottK: that exhaustion should be all fixed in >= 4.11.3
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: tsimpson is your man
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<soee> trusty-desktop-amd64.iso           06-Dec-2013 05:32  1.0G  Desktop image for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<soee> the iso is 1GB now ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Riddell> arbitrary limit
<soee> ok
<soee> at least it uses full speed to download :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: so... about apport ... how about: patch drkonqi to write apport report file and mark it for upload if the user wishes so (covers kapplications in whoopsie) + apport-kde/drkonqi/whatever handles apport files via k-n-h invocation that only allows either sending the crash or not sending it (covers !kapplications in whoopsie)
<Riddell> apachelogger: dood, you've been playing that Get Lucky song since May
<apachelogger> in neither case stable releases push bugs into launchpad via apport
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, tell me about it, no good music released since May
<apachelogger> life's a harsh mistress
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we want bugs in launchpad?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> we want reports on errors.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> !kubuntu applications may want that though, but AFAIK ubuntu doesn't push bugs into launchpad from stable releases either
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh I misread neither as either, fine
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: so no change needed to apport or k-n-h ?
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> we still need to figure out maintenance though
<Riddell> apachelogger: how hard is it to get drkonqi to write apport files?
<Riddell> that's the issue I guess
<Riddell> maintenance of apport-kde? any idea if there's anything it lacks compared to apport-gtk?
<apachelogger> I don't know. It's not maintained
<apachelogger> an no one noticed that it is not even being used
<apachelogger> because it's not maintained
<Riddell> add it to our tests somewhere?
<apachelogger> writing apport files is "relatively" simple
<apachelogger> getting the information is a bit more work
<apachelogger> apport does weird linux gid/uid stuff
<apachelogger> strictly speaking that is somewhat isolated from drkonqi though
<apachelogger> could be a secondary script that is forked from drkonqi or something
<apachelogger> changes to drkonqi would be a) only invoke the whole magic when the whoopsie setting for crash reports is true b) show a button to submit an automagic report (whoopsie it) c) when the user files a bug with kde whoopsie it in addition to that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think there's a bug in the whoopsie desktop file somewhere
<apachelogger> doesn't start via krunner
<Riddell> apachelogger: which whoopsie desktop file?
<Riddell> oh kcm?
<apachelogger> To git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kcm-whoopsie
<apachelogger>    8ef2b60..6301d62  master -> master
<Riddell> what did you fix?
<apachelogger> krunner invocation
<apachelogger> exec line was bogus
<apachelogger> <- totally did not know that other people can push to one's scratch repos
<apachelogger> rather nifty
<Riddell> kde manifesto: anyone can commit
<Riddell> what I don't know is how you find a scratch repo
<Riddell> can't see it on projects.kde.org
<apachelogger> slowgit
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/ lists all the scratches
<apachelogger> that's why it's so slow I guess ^^
<Riddell> :)
<apachelogger> updated whoopsie card with things discussed so far
<Riddell> good stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: as fiddly as getting this package to build twice is I can take comfort that it was more fiddly for you to get the build system to accept both qt4 and 5
<Riddell> ronnoc: hey blue mint man how about pimping neon5 images on bluemint?
<apachelogger> Riddell: lol, yeah :S
<ronnoc> Riddell: I will gladly do that as soon as the site is back up - it's down for a few days for a re-tooling. But will promote 1st thing when up :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: so not perfect, I actually wanted both libraries built in one run
<chaudhary> Hi all,
<chaudhary> I'm trying to upgrade to 14.04 using `kubuntu-devel-release -upgrade`. 
<chaudhary> Gives me error in 'Setting new software channels' stage saying 404  error extras.ubuntu.com/something not found.
<chaudhary>  Happens every time.
<chaudhary> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources 404
<chaudhary> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404
<chaudhary> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages 404
<chaudhary> To be precise ^
<shadeslayer> extras.ubuntu.com doesn't exist for trusty, yet.
<shadeslayer> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<chaudhary> Any other way to upgrade to 14.04
<chaudhary> Guess not
<chaudhary> Updates etc will not be possible, right
<shadeslayer> do-release-upgrade
<chaudhary> No available upgrades
<shadeslayer> read the man page
<chaudhary> tried that
<chaudhary> Okay great, got it
<chaudhary> -d right
<chaudhary> thanks
<chaudhary> I looked at man kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<chaudhary> that one doesn't exist
<chaudhary> Ummm I just used `strings `which kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade``
<chaudhary> Turns out it's just do-release-upgrade and some flags
<lordievader> chaudhary: Or disable the "extra" repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<chaudhary> I guess I should go get some sleep.
<chaudhary> aah
<chaudhary> lemme try that ;)
<Noskcaj> Riddell, What where the changes to qtkeychain that are in the delta? The changelog entry is not very helpful
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-07
<manchicken> Pulling source for libapt-pkg4.12, hopefully I'll find some clues there.
<manchicken> Not sure how much I'll be able to do this weekend, this weekend is nuts.
<ahoneybun> hey guys and girls!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> hey
<cortexA9> Riddell: there is one problem
<cortexA9> on the daily
<cortexA9> doesn't start automatic
<cortexA9> in live mode kde
<BluesKaj> no skype for kubuntu any longer ?
<cortexA9> Riddell: i did to kill X
<soee> lol
<soee> there is some serious issue with caligra author 
<soee> it freezed my PC now it uses 4,2 BG ram ...
<mparillo> BluesKaj: In my VMs (13.10 and 14.04 daily), I could not find Skype in the Software Center, but I was able to follow the (non-64 bit) command line instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Installing_Skype
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Skype Chats work, but I have not tested the camera in my VM.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, thanks for the info 
<mparillo> BluesKaj: YW, but was that really what you were asking?
<BluesKaj> yes , mparillo ...I'm not big skype user, but since getting this laptop with camera and camera , i'd just like to try it 
<BluesKaj> camera nad mic rather :)
<BluesKaj> \also have W7n
<BluesKaj> as a guest and wondering if it works there as well 
<BluesKaj> not used to this KB yet , and my typings skills aren't the greatest
<jalcine> Skype does some nasty stuff with PulseAudio if you don't watch the config.
<jalcine> It'd constantly readjusts your mixer levels
<jalcine> even outside of calls
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi.. I'm diggin around in Harvest looking for bugs to fix, and I'm find all the bitesize things already fixed. Any advice on where to go bug hunting please ? 
<ian> hi all can i ask a question
<ian> does kubuntu support amd ati drivers?
<Guest88026> does kubuntu support amd ati drivers?   thanks in advance
<Guest88026> hello anyone there?
<soee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lordievader> soee: He left a minute after asking...
<soee> oh i have diabled who left/joined :D
<lordievader> soee: Sometimes it is usefull to see them ;)
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, fine yourself?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good, trying to compile hostapd.
<ahoneybun> same I'm download source for CyanogenMod
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/c/iljLYjJT/75-create-one-page-html-for-first-impression-about-kubuntu-on-kubuntu-org is this going to be moved to the kubuntu.org page or is it for fun?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, people have been adding a look of unrelated things on the trello page
<ahoneybun> well things that should be done after we get a rough draft of the docs page and the mini docs
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hmm that one page thing is starting to become huge, I thought the idea was to create a summary.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What things on the trello are you refering to?
<ahoneybun> well videos of how to setup kubuntu , the page I was just talking about.
<ahoneybun> mostly I think
<ahoneybun> both great ideas
<ahoneybun>  but the summary page is something that should be pushed to the kubuntu.org once things get worked out and info is filled in
<lordievader> Is http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome.html not a short summary btw? Or ment to be one?
<ahoneybun> I think the huge page your talking about should be a refreshed feature tour page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The huge page is the turkish(?, tr?) one ovidiu-florin was working on.
<ahoneybun> yea but it can be changed even if I have to  but I think it has great potential
<draconus> howdy y'all
<draconus> anyone have any advice on installing on a UEFI laptop? can't seem to install 100% correctly
<soee> draconus: try to catch Bluskaj when he shows up
<soee> he was struggling with it 2 days ago
<draconus> Any idea when he might be here?
<soee> you can catch him often each day
<draconus> mk thanks :D
<soee> its strange how people have problems with this UEFI
<soee> i bought new Dell 2 months ago had no single problem with installing Kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-08
<draconus> I am trying to install on an Asus N76VJ
<ahoneybun> soee, I got a Lenovo and had a small one
<ahoneybun> but not from UEFI
<ahoneybun> dual graphics
<soee> ahoneybun: you talked with Bluskaj about this UEFI ?
<ahoneybun> soee, no just talking about computer issues ;)
<soee> ah ok Bloskaj also bought Lenovo 3 days ago
<soee> ;]
<soee> ! new version of http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KShutdown?content=9754&PHPSESSID=195c63bb216860b22010fc37479682ca  
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> :D
<soee> ubottu: oh you ..
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> have been away for some time
<_Groo_> so anyway, i have a strange bug in plasma and kde 4.11.97
<_Groo_> actually i believe its in the kde rendering engine
<_Groo_>  the settings arent updated beyond the visible screen for any kde app
<_Groo_>  anyone is seeing this behaviour?
<manchicken> Is there a debug package for libapt-pkg?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<Peace-> soee: good morning ... here it's 13.30
<Peace-> xD
<soee> true, but i just woke up
<Peace-> soee: lol
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258088] /usr/bin/krunner:TypeError:reloadConfiguration @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258088 (by errors.ubuntu.com bug bridge)
<manchicken> Man... I suck at gdb.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader ahoneybun: I didn't work on anyy turkish page. I maintain the Romanian site. What page are you reffering to?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, http://tr.kubuntu.org/bootstrap/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-01
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: good, but its colad as hell here in office - 17° :/ and outside is only -4
<soee> *cold
<lordievader> soee: That is too bad. Compile KDE and warm your hands at the cpu :P
<lordievader> Or grab a cup of coffee ;)
<soee> hehe no time for KDE atm, working with Laravel + AngularJS
<sitter> http://xkcd.com/1172/
<Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning Folks
<Sick_Rimmit> So I'm running Plasma5, and the desktop keeps locking up. The only things I can do are switch tty, or reboot. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I want to keep running Plasma5 in production so I can test it for 15.04 release, but I need away to be able to identify, and kick the service that is locking up
<Sick_Rimmit> Rebooting every 30 minutes, is not going to work out.
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Try alt+tab next time. It might just be the desktop effects freezing.
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: OK, thank you, I will try that one
<Sick_Rimmit> So far I've noticed it when Firefox is has loaded LinkedIn, and also just now when Rekonq tried to load forum.kde.org
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: If that ain't it, look at the system utilization.
<lordievader> Perhaps there is some memory leak and it is heavily swapping or something.
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK, that's a good point I had been looking at Top to see, if I could see something running away with the system, but I didn't check Swap..
<Sick_Rimmit> Also If I can create some repeatable issues, where should we report these KDE ?
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: "vmstat 1" is a nice utility for that ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> Oooh, not heard of that
 * Sick_Rimmit ducks off to the man pages section
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: what I do is `killall -9 plasmashell && plasmashell &`
<valorie> then: `plasmashell </dev/null &>/dev/null &`
<valorie> alt+tab and all gentler measures didn't work for me
<valorie> but with up-arrow, this takes just a sec from yakuake
<Riddell> alt+shift+F12 to disable effects
<sitter> valorie: did you investigate that with someone? just killing it aint not solving the underlying issue ;)
<sitter> Riddell: that's the new thing you wrote? https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Continuous_Integration_.28CI.29
<Riddell> sitter: yep
<Riddell> someone wants https downloads of images, is he hiding it from gchq? http://paste.kde.org/p9ijnvhag
<sitter> that page is entirely filled with internal documentation :P
<sitter> alas, I misled you into thinking the page should be on community, while in fact it probably should have been techbase ^^
<Riddell> it's a Kubuntu project and we only have Kubuntu stiff on commuity for now
<Riddell> stuff
<sitter> Riddell: community in general is internal
<valorie> sitter: yes, I commented on the bug report
<valorie> and supposedly the fix is in
 * sitter got lodsa whining when he put phonon release notes there after having been told so by someone -.-
<valorie> however, I've not gotten it in ppa/ next
<sitter> what be the bug number?
<valorie> ooo
<valorie> gosh so long ago, let me search
<sitter> Riddell: that person has a point probably
<sitter> not so much about the download itself, more about the website though ... since once can't https the website a bad person could maninthemiddle the website thus providing a bogus ISO link and a bogus checksum
<valorie> sitter: it is supposedly because of the repeat of "xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen."
<valorie> 8 billion times
<valorie> blurg, searching on that gives 8 million results too....
<sitter> ah, log filling up perhaps, though I think that should be fixed
<sitter> then again looking at my xsession-errors I see kwin warnings gone wild as well
<sitter> ...
<valorie> hasn't filled my HD yet
<sitter> most days I think we should just compile everything in release mode
<valorie> kbroulik is the one complaining the most about it
<sitter> that would also make software crash less and force developers to figure out more userfriendly ways of data gathering xD
<kbroulik> xgeWireToEvent? I know that!
<kbroulik> it causes my xsession errors to eat all harddisk
<kbroulik> and krunner to eat all ram \o/
<sitter> valorie: it wouldn't fill the hd
<sitter> krunenr eating all memory seems more like it
<sitter> anywho
<sitter> all is vain!
<sitter> let's build in release mode
<sitter> muahhaha
<kbroulik> seems a bug in krunner though, it doesnt detach when launching an application
<kbroulik> so apparently it keeps track of all the output (and plashashell spams me with xgeWire shit) and eventually eats GBs of ram
<valorie> hmmm, I'm not launching from krunner much now that most things can be launched from the taskbar
<valorie> and for instance kpat has to be launched in yakuake
<valorie> krunner doesn't do it, since the paths are messed up
<sitter> kbroulik: the output shouldn't be there to begin with ^^
<sitter> valorie: that should be fixed
<valorie> cool!
<kbroulik> there's a fix but oc kubuntu doesnt ship it :)
<sitter> debian broke the paths
<kbroulik> re the xgewire thing
<valorie> I reported the bugs
<valorie> and found the workarounds
<Riddell> sitter: only reply to my fam question is a non-concluside one about it maybe being problematic http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2014-November/020611.html
<valorie> so when things are fixed, great
<kbroulik> http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/22124/
<sitter> kbroulik: my conservative pov is that a patch consitutes a micro fork, so if upstream had an interest in not having people suffer from this upstream would release an update :P
<kbroulik> and who packages updates? right. downstream.
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, I dunno, apparently dfaure is MIA actually
<kbroulik> for example I need to run a random CI ppa on Kubuntu to get a recent Qt version since the 5.3.0 shipped in kubuntu has broken touch support
<kbroulik> 5.3.2 has fixed that but the patch did not get backported by kubuntu ..
<sitter> kbroulik: my point is unless there is a patch release there is nothing to package
<kbroulik> downstreams often patch software themselves, so ..
<sitter> I know
<sitter> which is why I keep on saying that people shoudl stop calling themselves downstream :P
<sitter> and upstream should stop calling downstream downstream
<sitter> it creates a neat mental separation between my product and your product
<sitter> when in fact it is the same product
<valorie> we're all one big fractious family
<sitter> this ^
<valorie> and somebody should totally give Ivan some good weed or something
<kbroulik> so it's everyone's fault that many uses have to suffer from this \o/
 * valorie is out of ideas
<sitter> valorie: that still not resolved?
<valorie> my last plea went unanswered, I believe
<valorie> it was Thanksgiving then my hubby's bday plus GCi begins in a few hours....
 * sitter calls for a fork
<valorie> who will step up to maintain?
<valorie> that is the only thing we're waiting for, I guess
<valorie> Ivan seems immovable as a stone
<sitter> just have someone setup a CI job to merge ivan's thing into the fork thing :P
<valorie> right, self-maintaining software!
<valorie> like the perpetual motion machine
 * valorie checks in #kubuntu-ci to see how that's going
<Riddell> hmm, SoK blog request from someone who seems to have achieved compiling gcompris with unity screenshots http://saikrishna17394.github.io/feed.xml
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> also, they are late
<sitter> valorie: there isn't much to maintain ... the patch proposed by MK is 2 lines, that would be the entirety of the fork (well, and having to release things ^^)
<valorie> it is no longer November
<valorie> whatever, I'm weary and going to sleep
<Riddell> valorie: not heard anything from my guy doing planet kde, I'll send him another e-mail to remind about the blog post
<Riddell> sleep well valorie 
<valorie> have a great day
<sitter> I really hate the subdiring on debian git
<Riddell> sitter: what would you prefer?
<sitter> flat structure like on kde
<sitter> before I can clone something I have to lookup where the thing lives, so very annoying
<sitter> and konversation is a full source, brrrrrrrrrrr
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I also don't like full source branches but diane I think said not to worry about updating the upstream source
<sitter> for CI I think there mustn't be upstream source
<Riddell> oh gosh that would be a nightmare
<Riddell> even worse than UDD
<sitter> well, exactly the same as UDD really :P
<sitter_> mh, somehow my konversation toolbar has no tools :'<
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: You're a very clever fellow. It would appear that you were correct, I just another desktop freeze, and Alt + Tab got me out of it. I'm a happy boy
<Sick_Rimmit> Now I just need to trace the cause, and I'll have me a juicy bug report ;-)
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: :D
<lordievader> I believe it is a know bug, but if not, let me know I'll confirm the bug ;)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: alt+shift+F12 help too?
<Riddell> I'm also suffering this problem recently
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah, yes that turns Compositor Off / On IIRC
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah there seems to be something going on with the Window Manager
<Riddell> d_ed: 192.168.1.2
<Riddell> d_ed: SOCKS
<Riddell> d_ed: port 8080
<sitter> -    serverGroup->setName("freenode");
<sitter> +    serverGroup->setName("Ubuntu IRC");
<sitter> why ever are we doing that Oo
<Riddell> who knows, drop it
<sitter> qtcurve has packagin issue btw
<sitter> I think the files in /usr/share/ are shared between both versions, but only packaged in the 4 version and there is no dep tie between the two
<sitter> Riddell: are you doing konversation beta upload? kubuntu_unstable should be good for branching to archive
<sitter> shadeslayer: is there a particular reason the kf5 dh module doesn't use list-missing? and didn't we already talk about list-missing being provided as module?
<sitter> eitherway... without list-missing we have a reliability problem for CI projects that use the module rather than the mk include
<Riddell> sitter: I could.  but so could you since you're already looking at it no?
<sitter> Riddell: second set of eyes ;)
<sitter> there's 300 things that need CI set up -.-
<sitter> ubottu: bug 1048606
<ubottu> bug 902762 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1048606 scp-dbus-service.py crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named asyncconn" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902762
 * sitter scratches head
<sitter> I hate patches
<lordievader> From #kubuntu: < alvin> The amd64 zsync file on http://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/ is wrong, it has the wrong filename
<Riddell> sitter: vale vale
<sitter> shadeslayer: so when is phonon getting fixed?
<Riddell> lordievader: what does the filename matter?
<yofel> zsync won't be able to find the iso file to download?
<Riddell> "failed to retrieve from utopic-desktop-amd64.iso" oh yes
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm just proxying ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer, sitterL you have access to that place to remove those .zsync files?
<yofel> if the ISO is renamed after the lb run, you'll have to re-generate the zsync file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gone
<Riddell> thanks
<shadeslayer> sitter: debian bug 771220
<ubottu> Debian bug 771220 in libphonon4qt5-dev "libphonon4qt5-dev cannot be used in Debian jessie" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/771220
<shadeslayer> I can't do much more than that without being a Debian developer :p
<sitter> fix it in kubuntu :P
<sitter> actually phonon probably should get add to ci
<shadeslayer> oh ah ok
<sitter> mh
<sitter> shadeslayer: thats not the problem I meant
<sitter> what I meant was that experimental is needed to use the cmake config but -dev doesn't depend on experimental
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You could make an actual debdiff and attach it to the bug.
<shadeslayer> sitter: ah that too
<ScottK> You might even commit that to the Qt-KDE git repo.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I have a workaround for the bug in the git repo
<shadeslayer> but then sitter committed a fix upstream, so I should probably fix that
<shadeslayer> s/fix/use/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "but then sitter committed a use upstream, so I should probably fix that"
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> kubotu: scru u
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Can't get uploaded until the current upload migrates in two days anyway.
<sitter> shadeslayer: oh and in kubuntu we even have 2 dev packages :O
<shadeslayer> ScottK: roger
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<Peace-> hi :D
<Peace-> i get this 
<Peace-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/kf5
<Peace-> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:neon/kf5'.
<Peace-> on 14.04 so :)
<Peace-> i wish to install again plasma 5 to send some feedbacks
<sitter> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/11/20/kubuntu-ci-replacement-project-neon
<Peace-> helps ?
<Peace-> oh sitter thank you
<Peace-> sitter: but just isos?
<soee> you can add ppas and install P5
<soee> plasma-next ppa + ci-*
<soee> oor wait you talking about 14.04 ?
<Peace-> soee: yes
<soee> i doubt you can use it oin 14.04
<soee> Riddell: ^
<Peace-> :(
<Peace-> guys i just bought a ssd new  , removed the old one with windows 8 
<Peace-> when i use kubuntu i feel at home
<Peace-> windows 8.1= nightmare xD
<Riddell> sorry no daily packages for 14.04 any more, you need 14.10 (or vivid)
<soee> i have no idea, never used win 8
<Peace-> wifi doesn't work bluetooth idem 
<Peace-> and it's even ugly no sense system 
<Peace-> soee: i hope you do not even try it it's a mess even with drivers
<sgclark> yeah I had to dust off my win8 for my SoK project, yuck...
<soee> Peace-: i do not need any windows since 1-2 years
<Peace-> soee: i needed to flash my android phone
<soee> Kubuntu is all i need
 * Sick_Rimmit appears in a puff of dust, bits and bytes
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm...  I think the locking issue on Plasma can be replicated by actively with the Right Click Window manager menu, If you open, select a sub menu then click back to the Window this seems to cause a desktop lock. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Is anyone else able to replicate this ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: that e-mail you answered, I like how his biggest problem with vivid is that he doesn't like the busy cursor :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, I read it all as a complement too..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Plus, I think it's good to respond in a postive manner, makes people feel welcome
<Sick_Rimmit> Whoops, that was me closing Quassel without configuring Hide to SysTray..
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I don't think I can recreate your replication of locking but can you describe it again?
<Sick_Rimmit> Sure
<Sick_Rimmit> Right click on the Title bar of a Window. Then point to more actions in the menu, a sub menu appears, now click the mouse back on the title bar, or window to return focus, you should find that it's locked. Then use Atl+Tab to get it back.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: nope not in my case
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm, ah Ok
<Sick_Rimmit> It appears that I can get control back by clicking on another window and then back again, which is different behaviour to the whole desktop locking up
<Sick_Rimmit> I suspect they're separate issues..
<Riddell> meh
<Sick_Rimmit> So I'm no further forward yet then...
<Sick_Rimmit> No worries, I'm hammering Plasma 5 as my daily production desktop, I'll get to the bottom of it
<Riddell> disable one compositing plugin at a time?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yeah could be worth a play, 
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: suggested memory leak, but on the last two lockups, I checked that and it still had plenty of FreeRAM,
<Sick_Rimmit> I get the feeling is signal related...
<Sick_Rimmit> But, I'll take a look at the xorg logs next time, see if there is anything in there
<Riddell> sitter: you renamed konsole .deb to konsole5 in kf5? is that to keep the kde4 konsole? why would you want to keep the binary?
<sitter> Riddell: don't carry that into vivid
<sitter> it's utopic compat
<sitter> since we can't do a proper restructured migration what with konsole(4) not being CI'd
<sitter> for vivid you probably only want to adopt the build-deps and the mk include increement from rules
<Riddell> oh cool
<soee> sitter: whole desktop lockup or single app ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> This time, I got whole desktop
<Sick_Rimmit> Using Libreoffice to select records from a spreadsheet, clicked and hold on 1 row, then scroll through to select more, push mouse way of screen to spee up select, and LOCK, whole desktop, Mouse icon is a hand.
<Sick_Rimmit> Alt+Tab resolved
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I also can't recreate although I'm not sure I'm following right
<Sick_Rimmit> It doesn't do it every time, from LibreOffice
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> bukai: pong
<bukai> sgclark: your site is fine now?
<bukai> i nean the server
<sgclark> bukai: ahh yeah it is up for the moment
<bukai> sgclark: Ah! great!
<sgclark> bukai: ty
<Sick_Rimmit> Da dah!!
<Riddell> freeze?#
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, In LibreOffice I can repeat this,
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a sheet with 3000 records in it, I click on say the row at 750, and drag the mouse down to select a load of them. Then pusht the mouse up to unselect, and go past to begin selecting those below 750, and it locks up
<Sick_Rimmit> In this case Alt_Tab failed to get me out, but I think I know what happened. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I switched tty's to go take a look at mem usage, and when I switch back, sddm had locked the screen.
<Sick_Rimmit> But something else had keyboard focus so I couldn't type my password in.
<Sick_Rimmit> I pressed Alt+Tab and the screen lock vanished (That's probably a bug), and put me back to the desktop no password required.
<Sick_Rimmit> But I was still locked out. The junk I had tried typing whilst the screenlock was showing, had been captured in Libreoffice as a cell entry!
<Sick_Rimmit> But when I tried to edit, and enter anything I still had no keyboard. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Alt+Tab showed me Window selections, but I could not get the keyboard to connect / focus into any of them 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah blow it, I can't get that to repeat now either...
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm none the wiser, sorry, I thought I had something there for a moment
<Riddell> it's possible it's not very repeatable
<Riddell> which is an annoying bug
<Sick_Rimmit> Agreed, for sure it's real problem, because I'm getting 5, or 6 lock ups each day, ( So far Friday, and Today )
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I'll have to go log diving on the next one.. 
<Riddell> gdb is your friend
<Riddell> well maybe, you can run gdb but I'm not sure how you'd tell is when to give you a backtrace
<Riddell> since it unblocks on alt-tab
<Riddell> run gdb in a console and wait for that console to freeze then blindly type bt ?
<Sick_Rimmit> I can give it a go.. 
<Riddell> obviously test it unfrozen first to make sure it works
<ScottK> qca2 needs uploading again with updated symbols files.
<Riddell> for the obscure architectures
 * Riddell adds to todo
<kfunk> Riddell: just compiled/installed sddm from source, rm'ed the init.d script, et voila: sddm starts fine using systemd
<Mamarok> hm, why would libsoprano-dev now be needed to build Amarok? We didn't add any new dependencies...
<Riddell> kfunk: utopic or vivid? does it start with upstart?
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you compiling by hand or with kubuntu packaging?
<kfunk> utopic
<shadeslayer> kfunk: note that we also have the legacy sysv init script
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> kfunk: /etc/init.d is for sysv init scripts
<shadeslayer> so you still have /etc/init/sddm
<shadeslayer> probably
<kfunk> yeah. I *think* I had to remove that, but let me try again
<Mamarok> Riddell: I do by hand, this wqas mentionned by a usyer who follows my blog to do so
<Mamarok> I already have libsoprano-dev, probably pulled in by something else, but I don't remember having installed it myself knowingly
<Mamarok> what I do recommend is to get in the dependencies by running build-dep
<Mamarok> but in this particular case the guy has always followed my blog, and this was never dragged in for him up until now
<Mamarok> (talking about Utopic with backports enabled)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm pretty sure soprano has always been in build-dep, what's changed is that nepomuk has been removed
<Riddell> soprano probably can be too
<Mamarok> hm, so maybe I was not aware of that because I reinstalled my system completely for Utopic
<Mamarok> but: we do not have "actice" baloo support in current Amarok, it used to have nepomuk, which is now disabled
<Riddell> no there isn't any baloo build-dep
 * ScottK discovers https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/kubuntu
<Riddell> build logs all moved
<Riddell> some cjwatson magic I expect
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh heh, quite old
<sgclark> Riddell: your really working on all those?
<Riddell> sgclark: bash for loops for the win
<sgclark> shrug ok
<genii> On my 15.04, any particular repositories/ppa that should be used? ( like ninjas etc )
<Riddell> not currently
<Riddell> genii: did you install from the daily image?
<genii> Riddell: No, I had to use debootstrap.
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> we are packaging KDE Applications 14.12 in ninjas so you can try that but goodness knows if it works or not
<genii> OK
<snele> Riddell: Hi Riddell. This bug is still not fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1322968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322968 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Changing country leads to invalid locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snele> 14.04 being LTS release, I think it is important
<Riddell> sitter: ↑ ?
<snele> Riddell: sitter said "Invalid country language combinations lead to invalid locales." and closed the bug and then you reopened it: "Reopening as we shouldn't allow it to set incorrect combinations if those give errors"
<snele> just to remind you :)
<Riddell> mm, he improved it somewhat in utopic
<Riddell> but I think it's too fragile a change to backport to 14.04
<snele> many people are affected, there is one more bugreport about the same bug but I cannot find it atm
<Riddell> sitter: feelings on an SRU?
<Mamarok> Riddell: so is libsoprano-dev a direct dependency of Amarok now or an indirect one due to the reshuffling of dependencies when moving from Nepomuk to Baloo?
<Mamarok> I am pretty sure we never depended on it, it never showed up in our README file
<Riddell> Mamarok: doesn't seem to be either
<Riddell> Mamarok: looking at the build log it says successfully found "* Soprano - Soprano libraries required by Nepomuk Collection" but since it also doesn't find nepomuk I think we can just remove it as a build-depend
<Mamarok> I think so, too
<yofel> Riddell: did you see my comments about konsole on friday?
<genii> Man. This sddm faces thing is annoying. Doesn't automatically pull in users'  ~/.face files ( which is apparently related to org.freedesktop.Account ). Looks like the current workaround is to make a custom /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local to make a symlink from /usr/share/apps/sddm/faces/username.face.icon to their picture in home dir. 
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<soee> yo!
<Riddell> yofel: nope, I know it needs to be made co-installable wit kde4 kpart, what else?
<yofel> Riddell: yeah, that's on the todo. I was more complaining about the weird maintainer, wrong Vcs and watch URLs as the package is marked "done", but really isn't...
<Riddell> probably I need to tidy them all up for that
<yofel> ah, the changelog is missing too
<Riddell> yofel: but what's wrong with the maintainer?
<yofel> Debian/Kubuntu/Ubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<Riddell> oh weird
<yofel> anyway, if you're going to look through them at the end then ok
<Riddell> yofel: what changelog is missing?
<yofel> Riddell: er... you wrote " * New upstream RC release" but reverted essentially all kpart splitting stuff that harald did in 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> that's... kind of wrong...
<yofel> or well, that's at least not a single change
<yofel> but nvm, I was confused because the package was marked as done and looked rather incomplete
<Riddell> well it doesn't need to have the kpart splitting stuff surely?
<Riddell> thats only for kde4
<yofel> right, the changelog still needs to say that it was removed
<Riddell> oh right
<d_ed> shadeslayer: why did you highlight me?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: sddm thingamagjig above
<shadeslayer> genii: David says that it should be reading ~/.face
<shadeslayer> genii: also, maybe file a bug
<d_ed> .face.icon
<genii> d_ed: Yes, I have 3 users each with a ~/.face, it's not pulling them in ( just showing all as /usr/share/apps/sddm/faces/default.face.icon instead) . 
<genii> I'll file a bug against it
<d_ed> ~/.face.icon
<yofel> we have ~/.face though, not .face.icon
<d_ed> who is "we"
<yofel> ubuntu at the very least, I don't know if that even has a specification
<genii> I'll rename and see if that works.
 * Riddell has vauge memories of accountsservice doing this
<genii> Renaming to .face.icon works. Interestingly 14.04/14.10 lightdm also shows thumbnail if it's named that instead of just .face
<genii> Hehe, heated discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic whether KDE is supposed to be an OSS version of CDE originally
<mamarley> Wikipedia says KDE was kreated by Matthias Ettrich because he was dissatisfied with the lack of consistency of the DEs available at the time.
 * mamarley wonders why anyone would get into a flamewar over that anyway.
<mamarley> Does it really even matter?
<genii> Probably not :-) I think they were fighting more over who was right or not.
 * Sick_Rimmit perhaps if they're board they'd be interested in some bug triaging ?
<Riddell> genii: sort of like CDE but good
<genii> Well, I definitely enjoy it.
<ScottK> IIRC Matthias Ettrich's initial posting about KDE didn't mention "like CDE".
<Riddell> mamarley: you would if you ever had to use CDE with Netscape Navigator for unix with xeyes with solaris-terminal with whatever the old SunOS office suite was
<kfunk> shadeslayer: now I'm at a point where I can't start sddm either way (nor via sysv init sript, nor via systemd, nor via plain invocation) :D
<kfunk> I'm giving up
 * kfunk defeated
<kfunk> shadeslayer: one thing makes me curious:
<kfunk> sddm
<kfunk> 4:    set "$0" "$@"; INIT_D_SCRIPT_SOURCED=true . /lib/init/init-d-script
<kfunk> that's the init.d script. it tries  to source a file I don't even have. where does that come from?
<shadeslayer> kfunk: I'd git blame the sddm packaging to see where it comes from
<kfunk> shadeslayer: sorry, I can't take no more sddm today. I'll need to recover first ;)
<kfunk> it's very frustrating to debug your login manager, tbh
<Riddell> kfunk: the really difficult bit is getting it to work with the live cd pre-desktop screen
<sitter> Riddell: I think I even suggested a SRU
<sitter> the code isn't more fragile or anything it simply enforces en_GB and en_US as a language to dictate locale, which I still do not agree with but since people apparently want to have this and the GUI doesn't really offer affordance that the combination is wrong it's the best I can offer
<sitter> this sort of misconfiguration won't be possible with kf5 anyway as except for the actual LANGUAGE key you cannot diverge from established libc locales anymore
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-02
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: do we have a log for the qca build fail in tests you patched out?
<Riddell> sitter: probably not
<sitter> Riddell: how do you know it failed then?
<sitter> and how is one supposed to fix it :S
<sitter> and why does it not fail in the ci ppa :S
<Riddell> sitter: remove it then and see what breaks, but file watches are funny things so it may well be occational only
<sitter> unless we get metrics there is no way this could ever be fixed
<Sick_Rimmit> Morning folks..
<soee> hi Sick_Rimmit
<soee> some can helpsven_123 on #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: where's trunk for oxygen-icons if branch is in http://websvn.kde.org/branches/Applications/14.12/oxygen-icons/ ?
<Riddell> someone in debian has done a weird packaging rule to workaround an icon being in the wrong place
<tsdgeos> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/
<Riddell> thanks
<debfx> sitter and wrap-and-sort, a long lasting relationship based on pure love ;)
<Riddell> it's like batman and the joker, they define each other
<sitter> one day we will wake up and it will be rewritten
<sitter> just like launchpadlib
<sitter> Riddell: y u no copy builddeps for konsole :'<
<sitter> now ci is red
<Riddell> sitter: I'll take a look
<sitter> Riddell: nah, already on it
<sitter> Riddell: btw,  i think we might want to split the kpart for konsole5 as well
<sitter> otherwise we might have the same problem come konsole6
<Riddell> we might
<Riddell> would be good if it became a proper library
<sitter> it is a proper plugin :P
<Mirv> Riddell: did you have any input to the "which Qt for 15.04" question? I had assumed Kubuntu would put pressure on getting 5.4 early, but last week we discussed here that actually you might want to stick with 5.3.2 for 15.04 because of upstream having chosen so? I'm preparing for 5.4 anyhow, seems there will be a lot to fix: http://is.gd/jAUhah
<Mirv> it's good to have fixes regardless of vivid Qt version, since the fixes will be needed sooner or later
<Riddell> Mirv: alas we are still pretty unsure
<Mirv> Riddell: ok. it doesn't hurt much, as long as there is common understanding before feature freeze.
<sitter> I think even if it isn't a strict build requirement we'll need to have 5.4 for experience reasons
<Riddell> upstream Plasma 5.2 releases in January and we're unsure upstream if we want the new version.  it's not a long time after qt 5.4 release (which may slip) but then it has nice new features
<sitter> e.g. there was a bugfix yesterday that only works with changes in 5.4
<Riddell> but of course kubuntu is in april so it would be a shame to go with the old qt version, but meh
<Riddell> so I guess what I want is for Plasma 5.2 to support both so weren't not in any rush to update Qt in the archive but it'll still work when we do
<Riddell> but that's something the Plasma developers aren't too keen on
<Mirv> supporting both would be the best. KDE at least has a sensible amount of private header usage (just two packages), although I don't know how it'd look in practice if one just upgrades to 5.4 without any other changes.
<Mirv> Ubuntu has a lot of #if QT_VERSION < QT_VERSION_CHECK(5, 4, 0) style code for 5.1, 5.2, 5.3, 5.4 nowadays, but also mostly because of more private headers use
<Mirv> well, not a huge amount I guess, but some in 5-10 packages
<sitter> I found that a bit disconcerting
<sitter> what annoys me about kde's private header usage is that apparently upstream doesn't consider it a problem...
<sitter> and then you have other people from kde argue that their 'private' public libs don't need to be stable because no one is using them anyway
<sitter> hypocracy at its best
<sitter> hmm
<sitter> yofel: shouldn't libkeduvocudocument recommen kdeedu-kvtml-data?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ksnakeduel/ktron/kdesnake seems to have mixed identity with three different names, would it work if I submitted a patch to drop two names and use ksnakeduel?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<sgclark> Riddell: I have been requested to apply https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341483 to our kdev-python packaging and backport, any reason I shouldn't?
<ubottu> KDE bug 341483 in general "Kdevelop crashes while typing "def a" if certain file is imported" [Crash,Verified: fixed]
<Riddell> sgclark: ask kdevelop dudes I'd say, apol will be back online when he's finished playing table tennis
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get hold of him?
<Riddell> sgclark: or maybe scummos is the best person for kdev-python
<sgclark> think I might wait for release
<yofel> sitter: IMO not. README.packagers in kdeedu-data lists which packages should depend/recommend kdeedu-kvtml-data
<Riddell> yofel: I've just packaged parley which build-depends on libkeduvocdocument-dev
<Riddell> should it also depend on kdeedu-kvtml-data ?
<yofel> Riddell: it should recommend it - going from http://paste.ubuntu.com/9345839/
<Riddell> yofel: why not just have that recommends on libkeduvocudocument ?
<yofel> then you'll have to make that a dep if you want to include Kanagram and Khangman.
<yofel> I guess we could do that... but it's not really semantically correct
<sitter> also sounds good enough :P
<sitter> seems like overly cumbersome and errorprone packaging to have it on an application level rather than a library level, even more so considering kdeedu-data is the only supplier of suitable data assets
<yofel> if you say so... you might as well just make kdeedu-data depend on it which the libs should already depend on
<sitter> oh oh
<sitter> parley needs integration
<Riddell> integration?
<sitter> ciing
<Riddell> sitter: so will lots of things on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<sitter> not really, we only integrated kf5
<sitter> of which my whiteboard says we are missing: khangman, okteta, parley and kalgebra
<sitter> all of which because there is no kf5 packaging yet AFAIK
<Riddell> ah I see
<Riddell> well yes parley is probably done but I've not uploaded it to ninjas yet to test it there
<Riddell> sitter: marble as well?
<Riddell> the marble devs seem unsure if we should package qt4 or qt5 version
<sitter> Riddell: I was not aware that is part of 14.12
<sitter> but if it is then I guess so
<Riddell> sitter: marble has always been part of kde sc and is now part of kde applications
<Riddell> but the version in applications now has two versions
<Riddell> meh, dput not working :(
<Riddell> wgrant:  ftp ppa.launchpad.net  broken?
<Riddell> wgrant: yay, fixed
<Riddell> yofel, sgclark: uploaded all the rest to kubuntu-ninjas, just whatever tidying up left then we can upload to vivid
<Riddell> let me know if you can see what tidying up there is to be done
<Riddell> various build failures, I'm looking at kdepim-dev rdepends now
<sgclark> well looks good in regards to the tidying, but the changelogs seem void of said changes, wasn't this a big thing debian wanted?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: shouldn't be, got an example?
<sgclark> any of my changelogs have all the changes in the entry
<Riddell> I missing out lots of "merge with debian, no changes" lines right enough
<sgclark> was an easy copy paste
<sgclark> and the changes to maintainer/vsc/watch should be noted, no?
<Riddell> maybe, we don't note ubuntu changes to the maintainer in changelogs (an ubuntu rule) but I guess this is a debian change to maintainer
<Riddell> and by maybe, I mean "yes" :)
<sgclark> Riddell: also since it was a merge I did not muck about much with breaks/replaces, but "applications" will be the only kde in vivid right? aka not kde sc, so the breaks/replaces froom old packages could go?
<sgclark> would be a nice cleanup
<sgclark> next release
<Riddell> sgclark: they should stay generally, the source and resulting binary packages are mostly the same
<sgclark> so we are also bring kde-sc to vivid? most of the breaks/replaces are from that era of binaries. meh was just a thought.
<Riddell> no kde applications replaces kde-sc but they're 90% the same thing
<sgclark> right, this was a version thing, but discard everything I said.  
<yofel> Riddell: the ubuntu Vcs entries should be dropped
<Riddell> yofel: where do you see them?
<yofel> parley
<sgclark> yeah, ones I looked at were dropped
<sgclark> good catch
<yofel> and changing the URLs for watch and Vcs should be noted in the changelog
<sgclark> yeah I mentioned that :)
<yofel> and are we really going to go with this?
<yofel> Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu/Ubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<yofel> X-Ubuntu-Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> I'll go over all the patches to check the Vcs, Maintainer, watch, changelog entries
<sgclark> that does not look right
<Riddell> what doesn't?
<yofel> the maintainer
<Riddell> Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<Riddell> is what we agreed with debian to use
<sgclark> that looks right
<yofel> Riddell: right, look at parley
<Riddell> I just pushed a fix
<yofel> oh
<yofel> right, fixed :)
 * BluesKaj_ wonders when virtual desktops will get the option to use different wallpapers for each
<sgclark> BluesKaj_: I found that functionality when I switched Desktop to Folder in the top option
<BluesKaj_> sgclark, thanks , I'll check that out
<Riddell> out for the day, will hopefully we can get applications uploaded to vivid tomorrow
<BluesKaj_> sgclark, afraid not, still get the same wallpaper for all desktops with folder settings
<murthy> Anyone interested in reproducing this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<soee> hiho
<soee> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi soee
<soee> valorie: do you remember nick of a person who is workign on new kubnut.org website ?
<yofel> soee: looking for bukai?
<valorie> yes, that was bukai
<soee> yes, thank you :)
<valorie> sorry, keyboard stopped working, and restarting plasma didn't fix, so I restarted
<soee> :D
<valorie> I've not encountered that before.....
<soee> btw on the page im working @homepage there will be graphilac navigation and text nav on subpages: http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<valorie> dang it, I lost my scrollback on this chan
<valorie> grrrr
<soee> woot ?
<valorie> when I restarted
<valorie> I have it in the logs
<valorie> btw sitter, re our discussion yesterday, since the restart today, no more xdgdir errors
<valorie> knock on wood
<valorie> ah, Sick_Rimmit, you missed that
<valorie> btw sitter, re our discussion yesterday, since the restart today, no more xdgdir errors
<Sick_Rimmit> I missed something ?
<valorie> had to restart the laptop for other reasons, but that seems fixed now
<valorie> the statement above
<Sick_Rimmit> xdgdir errors ?
<valorie> weren't you getting those too?
<valorie> plasma freezing, then restarting it, then those errors?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah I think I see that
 * Sick_Rimmit reviews IRC logs
<valorie> I know I wasn't alone; there were many many commenters on the bug report
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes.. lordievader suggested I use Alt+Tab and this works on most occassions. Today I had a freeze free day, and I've been hammering my work laptop..
<Sick_Rimmit> But, so far I haven't really found any pointers as to what is happening, or why
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm trying to get back on top of my schedule so I can do some more packaging with sgclark
<sgclark> hiyas
<Sick_Rimmit> I think, I might be able to get on to some of that next week
<sgclark> no worries, my SoK project has taken over much of my time :(
<valorie> I lost my scrollback, so I couldn't see the CI meeting, sgclark -- how did it go?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi Scarlet
<sgclark> valorie: great
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I'm happy to see so much interest in quality
<sgclark> yes
<Sick_Rimmit> I'd like to kn ow more about your SoK sgclark, got any links ? 
<sgclark> scarlettgatelyclark.com has my first post, another one will come so9on when I get Windows build to work...
<sgclark> s/so9on/soon/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "scarlettgatelyclark.com has my first post, another one will come soon when I get Windows build to work..."
<sgclark> just as I thought I was rid of Windows! heh
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Very exciting work you're doing with Jenkins and the CI stack, when does you SoK term end ?
<sgclark> hmm good question
<valorie> it ends Jan 31
<sgclark> ty
<valorie> we had lots of complaints about lack of feedback from the students and too much fuzziness on the completion time
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo well it's looking good
<valorie> so I set it up with monthly blogs required and a firm end date
<ScottK> No fuzziness here though.  Not while valorie is supervising ....
<valorie> fuzzy beginning instead
<valorie> ScottK: lol
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> deadlines can be productive
<sgclark> I am making good progress with mine
<valorie> really, I think this is one of Ubuntu's strengths
<valorie> there is a calendar with freezes, and releases
<valorie> the lack of that with Debian has held it back, IMO
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I agree Ubuntu Sprints set a focus and goal.
<sgclark> looking at the ML debian is falling apart at the seams. I am sure it isn't just appears that way 
<Sick_Rimmit> We use this in our own dev team, I sight Kubuntu to those guys, and I keep bigging up TDD, and Jenkins CI too 
<valorie> not enough focus on the community IMO
<keithzg> If Debian falls apart, though, *buntu falls apart . . . but yeah, the voices that have the most greivances are the loudest, so whenever there's drama the MLs of a project like Debian will give the impression of the apocalypse.
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a SysAdmin at our place, whose been talking to me about this, he pointed me to devuan.org earlier today
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> ahh yeah the sysinit spin
<sgclark> or fork rather
<Sick_Rimmit> I think this is not good.. We need to unite more, not separate and divide
<Sick_Rimmit> I'd prefer to see debian offer a sysinit version, perhaps like the KFreeBSD spin they were doing
<sgclark> well, the fight between init and systemd has been going on a long time, and Debian being universal I am not entirely surprised it had the biggest explosion there
<Sick_Rimmit> I posted a note on this to my G+ stream earlier, and it was an instant flame up
<sgclark> yeah I stay out of those these days lol
<sgclark> I don't have the "thick skin" pre-req
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm just not knowledgable enough about either to make a valuable contribution to that debate
<sgclark> that too
<Sick_Rimmit> But I do think that it's a mistake to depart from Unix Coding Zen..
<valorie> it is too easy to divide, and rather more difficult to put our heads together and make a solution which everyone can sign off on
<valorie> in the case of systemd, those devels aren't at the table for the discussion
<valorie> so it becomes "take it or leave it"
<valorie> neither being the best option, perhaps
<Sick_Rimmit> I said that to my chap today, I said listen "It's critical if you feel that way, that you get involved, but in a positive way"
<valorie> would have been good for the debian devels to have engaged with them long ago
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> when systemd was still forming up
<valorie> too late for that now
<sgclark> but it sounds like they never had any intention to accep[t it
<valorie> Sick_Rimmit: yes, it is a bit of a borg cube to swallow
<valorie> lots of edges that cut
<valorie> some did want it, some never would
<valorie> I hate to see a split that big in debian
<valorie> of course some saw Ubuntu as a big split like that
<valorie> sooooo......
<Sick_Rimmit> It's hard to see debian fork being succesful..
<sgclark> true
<Sick_Rimmit> With that being the exception,
<Sick_Rimmit> but of course a heavily funded exception
<Sick_Rimmit> However, all we can do it try to keep contributing in a positive way
<sgclark> yes, I have not seen any craziness on the debian/kde side which is what we deal with
<sgclark> so we are good in that sense
<Sick_Rimmit> Well like you sgclark I think I found a home here in Kubuntu, had to put up with alot of RTFM Bigots along the way to find you folks though
<valorie> we don't see ourselves as a fork, though
<valorie> rather as a derivative
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: lol yeah
<sgclark> rough road getting here, but I am home safe and sound
<valorie> I don't think mark ever saw Ubuntu as a fork either
 * Sick_Rimmit grins
<sgclark> right, I agree more of a derivative, I see that with the merges we do
<Sick_Rimmit> Well friends, I'm done in, time for bed for me.. I'll catch you folks tomorrow, thanks for chatting
<valorie> niters Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> sweet dreams
<sgclark> night!
<Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
 * Sick_Rimmit Out
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-03
<ScottK> sgclark: Debian is starting to calm down.  They'll get through it.
<ScottK> Someone tell Sick_Rimmit when he comes back that sysvinit is perfectly usable in Debian and it will be for the Jessie release.  All the hype to the contrary is just FUD.
<sgclark> yeah I figured
<ScottK> valorie: From day one, Ubuntu has always viewed itself as a Debian derivative.  Even when it was just called No Name Yet, there were already patches to Debian packages posted on what became the Ubuntu web site for Debian maintainers to pick up.
<ScottK> That's not to say you'll be able to use sysvinit for Stretch, but that's a long ways off.
<valorie> I always feel good when ScottK agrees with me
<valorie> :-)
<soee> good morning
<sitter> valorie: sweet
<valorie> I'll take it, but .... what is sweet?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> indeed good, good morning :)
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: fine and the weather si nice so can't complain :) you ?
<lordievader> soee: Doing ok here :)
<soee> Firefox 34 released :)
<sitter> valorie: no errors
<valorie> yes, 'tis sweet indeed
<valorie> now, why doesn't this old hard drive get seen by my computer?
<valorie> it spins, but never mounts, and Bob's winbox doesn't see it either
<valorie> I'm beginning to think it's a zombie
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Sick_Rimmit> hola
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.11.97_vivid.html  applications status, now with added version numbers
<Riddell> sgclark: you have ksaneplugin marked wip, what's the status of that?
<sitter> usr/bin/oxygen-settings5
<sitter> why ever is that in the kwin-decoration package Oo
<sitter> yofel: did you poke someone about kdeedu copyright situation already?
<mitya57> Mirv: hi, do you think it'll be possible to have https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/commit/f1ee10f81ac18789.patch in our 5.3 packages?
<mitya57> I saw someone else was asking about it already here, but now it's time for myself to want it.
<mitya57> If you don't have anything against that, I will test & commit it.
<Mirv> mitya57: feel free, I just finished my previous qtbase landing and have nothing pending there. now I'm looking at landing a couple of qtdeclarative patches.
<mitya57> ok, thanks
<Riddell> now lists missing packages at the bottom http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.11.97_vivid.html
<Riddell> kgit added to lp:kubuntu-dev-tools for quick cloning and checkout 
<Riddell> well quick-ish, you still have to know what directory it's in
<sitter> what's the point of kgit?
<Riddell> I keep doing a clone then forgetting to branch
<Riddell> I keep doing a clone then forgetting to checkout
<sitter> Riddell: so you collapsed two commands into one? :P
<Riddell> three, there's a cd as well
<sitter> oh
<sitter> ohhhhhhh
<sitter> Riddell: no no, that's just wrong :P
<sitter> Riddell: git clone debian:foo -b kubuntu_vivid_archive
<sitter> exactly what your script does
<Riddell> ok nice, but still too much typing
<Riddell> why is it wrong?
<sitter> write an alias :P
<Riddell> said the person who wrote kbzr in the first place?
<sitter> Riddell: because in kbzr you cannot have arbitrary prefixes
<sitter> s/kbzr/bzr/
<kubotu> sitter meant: "Riddell: because in bzr you cannot have arbitrary prefixes"
<Riddell> sitter: so what sort of alias do you have?
<sitter> Riddell: I don't have one, I am being explicit with instructions
<Riddell> hi DrSkyLizard 
<DrSkyLizard> hi
<sitter> Riddell: your script now has a proper chdir
<sitter> Riddell: feature suggestion ... if checkout fails create the branch?
<Riddell> that would be good
<Riddell> but alas I don't know ruby :)
<yofel> sitter: license file is there now - but I don't think there's a note who holds the copyright
<sitter> Riddell: ohoh here's yoru chance to learn? :P
<yofel> (kdeedu)
<sitter> yofel: yeah, the license/copyright situation of that tar is completely unknown
<sitter> it has a license copy of every license ever and no additional information to offer
<yofel> you'll want to talk to jpwhiting, he added them
<Riddell> what's the licence issue?
<Riddell> yofel: git-buildpackage-ppa doesn't work for me since I bzr updated with your changes https://paste.kde.org/pgzwhsqyd
<sitter> there is no information
<sitter> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/200
<yofel> Riddell: what's the error?
<yofel> er, nvm
<sitter> uscan as broken as ever
<yofel> Riddell: try again
<yofel> sometimes it has a one-time failure if there was some issue, then it leaves the tmp folder in ../build-area and fails before cleanup
<sitter> the coolest thing about ppa management is how when you want to delete a source you need to go to the package overview page, to get there you have to find it amongst a list of links of which one is delete PPA and uses the same icon as delete packages would on the relevant page
<sitter> not paying attentoin and boom, ppa gone ^^
<Riddell> yofel: nope same issue
<yofel> okaaay...
<yofel> Riddell: can you wipe you ../build-area folder and try again? Works fine for me...
<yofel> *your
<yofel> oh
<yofel> I see what happened. If build-area is missing you need 3 tries until it succeeds
<yofel> first try fails because uscan errors out on missing build-area, second fails because gbp didn't properly clean up after the first failure
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hah, third time lucky :)
<sitter> mkdyr to the rescue
<shadeslayer> sitter: did you nuke a ppa
<yofel> he did sound like he did earlier ^^
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> that's why I'm asking
<sitter> almost
<sitter> I did nuke some neon ppa at some point though
<sitter> nowadays I don't meddle with deletes before the second coffee of the day
<sitter> etoodangerous ^^
<sgclark> morning
<soee> morning sgclark but the sun is goind down here :)
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj_
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning BluesKaj_ and sgclark
<BluesKaj_> hey soee, Sick_Rimmit
<Riddell> soee: it's circular, if it does down for you it goes up for sgclark :)
<soee> :D
<Sick_Rimmit> Input Method Configuration
<Sick_Rimmit> We got this new I-Bus thing in 14.04 I think it was
<soee> so she is stealing it from me :)
<Sick_Rimmit> I had some trouble with it not passing input to Chromium
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: hey have I pointed you to this for fosdem? https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2015  we need to know people and what useful stuff they can bring and what they can help out with
<sgclark> not up here yet
<Sick_Rimmit> Today I noticed earlier these freezes happening, which Alt+Tab seems to give me back the focus
 * Sick_Rimmit will look at that in a minute
<Sick_Rimmit> I know nothing about I-Bus, but on Plasma 5 it says it's not configured. I am just wondering if it might be the source of these odd lockups.
<Sick_Rimmit> But I have no idea where to start looking
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry ksanplugin was done, forgot to update pad
<sgclark> also updated all mine to 97 last night
<Riddell> sgclark: oh cool
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: input methods have always been problematic, nobody understands them or how to use them
<Riddell> and I can confirm the issue with chromium not liking it
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah thats cool, I don;t feel bad anymore
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you get anywhere with gdb?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Nothing, nada 
<Sick_Rimmit> Interestingly, since utilising Alt+Tab I think I've only lost the system once to a reboot
<Sick_Rimmit> Which is much more promising
<ScottK> Sick_Rimmit: re last night's conversation, sysvinit works fine on Debian Jessie and will do so when it releases, so all the whining about systemd is either FUD, confusion, or being upset about logind, not systemd as an init system.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: You also mentioned speaking at FOSDEM, did you want me to do that too ?
<Sick_Rimmit> ScottK: Indeed, I took a look at the Wiki pages lined from devuan.org and saw there is a short script that will enable SystemD sysint to be swithed our
<Sick_Rimmit> s/our/out/
<kubotu> Sick_Rimmit meant: "ScottK: Indeed, I took a look at the Wiki pages lined from devuan.org and saw there is a short script that will enable SystemD sysint to be swithed out"
<ScottK> That and people get the words "default" and "required" confused.
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: would be cool if you had something to talk about https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2014-October/002057.html
<ScottK> My favorite is when I point out that systemd isnt' required as an init system, the response is "it was, but due to all the complaining, they just changed it".
 * mamarley doesn't understand why people seem to like sysvinit so much. It is much more difficult to write sysvinit scripts than it is to write systemd or upstart scripts, and sysvinit scripts can't restart processes when they crash.
<yofel> debuggability, and yes, being able to grep through system logs is somewhat nice
<yofel> OTOH, systemd has its sweet points
<mamarley> I completely agree about the logging.  Binary log files just seem like a bad idea.
<mamarley> I was talking about just init systems.  All of my complaints about systemd have to do with things other than init.
<yofel> true
<sgclark> yeah the only bit that I miss is the log
<mamarley> I read somewhere that you can still have it write regular log files though.
<sgclark> oooh
<sgclark> that would be nice
<yofel> the binary log format does make sense from a common log write/read interface POV. And I think there was a way to make journald generate a text dump of the log
<mamarley> The main problem I see with the binary log is accessing it if the system won't boot (for example, if you are trying to access it from a liveUFD or something.)
<yofel> someone will make a log reader for that...
<sgclark> yeah and that is a point when you most need your logs lol
<sitter> a server admin would probably find other more expectable use cases than system-doesnt-boot :P
<mamarley> Yeah, there are plenty of other cases.  That was just the first one to come to mind, since it has happened to me before.
<ScottK> By default (at least in Debian) the systemd log thing relays on to syslog.
<mamarley> ScottK: Will *buntu do the same?
<ScottK> Presumably, but I don't know.
<mamarley> Thanks.  I hope so.
<ScottK> We don't (as a rule) diverge from Debian in the core platform without a reason.
<Riddell> waa my hard disk keeps filling up with .xsession-errors cos of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336592
<ubottu> KDE bug 336592 in Panel "The warning _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen. is flooding the .xsession logfile." [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same here
<shadeslayer> I just don't run plasma anymore xD
<sgclark> not here, but it has been a few since I have upgraded
<sgclark> and it sounds like I want to continue with my current build lol
<shadeslayer> it's a XCB issue
<shadeslayer> so pretty sure it has nothing to do with plasma
<soee> kubuntu logo requires black text and blue/white logo or all can be for example white ?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> konsole5 is broken again (consequently breaking yakuake)... konsole5_14.11.97+git20141203.1243+14.10-0ubuntu0
<_Groo_> the redirections in konsole5 are conflicting with konsole
<_Groo_> just an example
<_Groo_> dpkg: warning: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/org.kde.konsole.desktop', which is also in package konsole 4:14.11.97+git20141202.1208+14.10-0ubuntu0
<_Groo_> nm plasma is broken too, missing a component
<_Groo_> btw, nm plasma was fixed today, its just konsole that is broken still
<Riddell> woo, today's live cd running good, installing now, wish me luck
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm this feels like something we should SRU then
<Riddell> _Groo_: remove konsole then, I'll look at that in a bit
<_Groo_> Riddell: konsole is a hard dependency of yakuake
<Riddell> ah then yakuake probably needs that changes to depend on the konsole-kpart one
 * Riddell notes
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes it does, the original redirections were made because when konsole was split into kpart, yakuake stopped working
<_Groo_> that is the case now, 
<_Groo_> konsole itself works
<_Groo_> but yakuake gives that sad sad face without the terminal, just a blank window :(
<Riddell> sitter: how's qca getting on?
<sitter> Riddell: pending reviewery
<sitter> Riddell: also about the kpart, I think it'd be best to look at all rdeps of konsole and check whether they need the kpart
<sitter> off the top of my head kdevplatform/kdevelop, yakuake, dolphin, kile (not sure), kursader, konqueror (not sure)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> sitter: reviewery by whom?
<sitter> Riddell: upstream
<Riddell> ah, we may be waiting some time
<sitter> nah, he commented
<Riddell> right, lack of comments is not usually the problem with that upstream, constructive ones is
<Riddell> vivid installed!
<sitter> I am getting opposition to some parts of the changes already, they are not strictly needed for our purposes though so I have some arguments I can loose ^^
<sitter> Riddell: I'll need to do a fork anyway unless his refusal to soname-change qt5 , I would however prefer the fork to only have a delta of one line ideally
<sitter> hence the upstreamery
<Riddell> I don't think it needs a fork.  a branch is sufficient :)
<sitter> it was argued that a branch could be deleted by ivan, at any rate there isn't any difference between a branch and a separate repo
<Riddell> man pages aren't installed :(
<Riddell> nothing is settings MAN_INSTALL_DIR
<Riddell> ah ecm does
<Riddell> but only if you use ecm
<_Groo_> Riddell: i can confirm taht krusader is also broken
<_Groo_> Riddell: and yes, it used konsole kpart
<Riddell> what is krusader anyway?
<Riddell> the file manager thing?
<_Groo_> Riddell: just installed and tested
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, an awesome full graphical mc clone
<_Groo_> Riddell: kde style :D
<Riddell> sitter: latest conversion to KF5 is the ever important... kde-dev-scripts!
<Riddell> E: oxygen-icon-theme: description-is-pkg-name Oxygen icon theme
<Riddell> hmm, is that a problem?
 * Riddell ignores
 * mitya57 would just prepend "The "
<Riddell> then you get a description-starts-with-article warning :)
<sgclark> Icon theme for Oxygen?
<mitya57>  /o\
<Riddell> meh, end of day and still lots to do on kde applications
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm going to check my diary on FOSDEM, I won't look to talk there, but I would very much like to come and help out with KDE and Kubuntu etc...
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: great, sign up to the stall
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I think those dates are fine, just need final check with Alison
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: and if you can bring hardware to demo, put what you are bringing on the wiki page
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: would you come by car or public transport?
 * Riddell out
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Oh public transport, Train I think
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-04
<sgclark> latest ci konversation seems very broken, lets see if quassel can stay connected...
<ScottK> So is the plasma netbook interface gone entirely?
<ScottK> Clearly the default plasma 5 is not meant for smaller screens.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<sitter>   libkf5networkmanagerqt6
<sitter> that name got weird quickly
<valorie> it's like german
<valorie> smoosh a sentence into a word
<sitter> I was refering to the six :P
<valorie> how did we skip over 5?
<sitter> we had 5
<sitter> the way our package names work are $libraryName$libraryVersion
<valorie> no dots at the end, then?
<valorie> like 5.2, 5.3
<sitter> valorie: libraries are either backwards compatible or they are not
<sitter> so I suppose it's actually $libraryName$libraryMajorVersion
<sitter> eitherway, since upstream had to bump the version because they wanted to do a not-compatible change they had to bump to 6.whatever and now we have the first qt6 library ^^
<valorie> crazy, man
<Riddell> ScottK: yes netbook is gone for now, should anyone choose to remake it plasma5 does have much nicer ways to switch between workspaces on the fly, but nobody is working on netbook currently
<Riddell> interesting question du jour https://paste.kde.org/pbr1huncf
<sitter> wtf, for some reason utopic doesn't automoc everything Oo
<Riddell> cmake should do that no?
<soee> Riddell: sadly thers no CP15 for linux right ?
<Riddell> soee: no corel, back in the day corel did want to go big on linux with its own distribution et al but failed horribly
<Riddell> so it's a question of whethehr wine will run it
<soee> wine :/ so when new CP will show up and wind does not support it right they will complain @kubuntu :)
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, see #plasma
<soee> so atm from Corel there is only Corel AfterShot available for linux ?
<Riddell> dunno
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> sgclark!
<Riddell> ¿que tal?
<sgclark> not much yet :)
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> ¿que pasa?
<bukai> :) nothing much . My exams just ended today so will start with the blog for kubuntu
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> bukai: how did they exams go?
<bukai> Riddell: It went well
<bukai> Riddell: Did that googleplus issue get sorted out?
<bukai> do you have access now?
<Riddell> bukai: oh interestingly I'm now the owner
<Riddell> I wonder how that happened
<Riddell> don't think I got a message about it
<Riddell> oh yes I did oh google plus, which is weird but ok
<bukai> Riddell: wow! thats great! 
<Riddell> promoting everyone to manager
<Riddell> bukai: what's your google plus name?
<bukai> Subhajit Mukherjee
<Riddell> hmm there's 5 Subhajit Mukherjees
<Riddell> bukai: "Attends Holy Trinity School" you?
<Riddell> "Lives in Uttarpara/Hooghly/West Bengal"?
<bukai> wait I am sending you the link as it seems i am very unpopular :(
<Riddell> oh dear analitza also needs to update its soversion
<shadeslayer> Hooghly, heh, /me remembers his time in Kolkata
<shadeslayer> didn't even have McDonalds when I was there
<sgclark> latestest konversation is all busted up btw
<sgclark> with bnc and encryption anyway
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that your measure of social development? :)
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe it doesn't use qca, sitter will know
<sgclark> ok, had to switch to quassel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe, as a 12 year kid, yes it was
<sgclark> but yeah that was the error not compiled with qca
<bukai> shadeslayer: when were you here last? btw there are plenty of McDonalds now :)
<shadeslayer> bukai: a good 10 years back IIRC
<sgclark> lol long live mcdonalds
<shadeslayer> bukai: lived near the Airport for 3 years, attended school in Salt Lake
<sitter> it doesn't use QCA
<sitter> in fact I'd totally advocate no one using QCA :@
<shadeslayer> bukai: and IIRC, they opened the first McDonalds 2 days before I left
<sgclark> well it is broken non the less
<bukai_> Riddell: I have pinged you in G+
<Riddell> bukai_: don't see it
<Riddell> ok found it
<Riddell> had to be viewing  page as me and press f5
<Riddell> how weird
<Riddell> bukai_: invited you to be manager
<bukai_> Riddell: I did not get the invite
<Riddell> bukai_: press f5?
<bukai_> Riddell: yes i did
<bukai_> but still no invite
<Riddell> bukai_: this is you? https://plus.google.com/+SubhajitMukherjeeawesome/posts
<bukai> Riddell: I got the mail but there was no notification on G+
<Riddell> g+ is weird
<bukai__> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> bukai__: pong
<bukai__> sgclark: where can I get the app id made in G+? 
<sgclark> bukai__: I thought I sent it to you
<bukai__> It expired!
<sgclark> bukai__: I made it under my personal account. doh
<bukai__> so It's not working anymore
<sgclark> bukai__: ok give me a min
<bukai__> sgclark: ok.
<Riddell> sitter: shiny new analitza package up for qt5 ci loving
<sitter> oh my
<sgclark> bukai__: sent
<sitter> 13:46:05 dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/upstream_bump-soversion.diff/ --reject-file=- < source.orig.z7uKZN/debian/patches/upstream_bump-soversion.diff gave error exit status 1
<sitter> Riddell: that patch name already sounds like it will make me angry
<bukai__> sgclark: thanks :)
<sitter> Riddell: so it was only bumped after beta?
<Riddell> sitter: an hour ago
<sitter> madness
<Riddell> sitter: how so?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<sitter> lack of release prep
<_Groo_> Riddell: without being pushy, any possibility of fixing konsole today?
<Riddell> mm yes I should look at that
<_Groo_> Riddell: tks :)
<_Groo_> i miss yakuake
<Riddell> sitter: good thing us packagers are around to keep upstream sorted
<sitter> yes, but still
<sitter> scary all the same
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
 * bukai__ leaves for 10 mins.
<bukai__> Riddell: can you resend me the rss feed for wire.kubuntu
<Riddell> bukai__: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?feed=rss2
<bukai__> thanks
<kbroulik> what package is kf5 framework-integration in? 
<kbroulik> i dont find it in libkf5*
<sitter> oh yeah, I meant to align the naming
<sitter> brrr
<sitter> kbroulik: frameworkintegration
<kbroulik> and dev packages for it?
<sitter> no such thing :P
<sitter> kbroulik: libkf5style-dev maybe?
<kbroulik> compiled it manually :)
<sitter> brrr
<kbroulik> though it failed to build when it didnt find qt base private stuff for qpa, without cmake complaining
<sitter> yeah, that needs some changes
<sitter> the cmake config is called frameworkintegration but it really is for kstyle :S
<bukai__> Riddell: Finally I created a nice looking widget for G+ please check if this is better than the one we have ->https://paste.kde.org/pak08fktn
<Riddell> http://widgetsplus.com:8080/57912.htm ?
<Riddell> bukai__: looking lovely
<sitter> is that supposed to be black?
<sitter> text to background contrast is very meh here :/
<sgclark> yeah hard to read for me, but I am blind so...
<soee> :D
<bukai> Actually the background on which the widget will be is white hence I made it black
<sgclark> ok cool, then +1 from me
<Riddell> "kate | katepart is manifested madness - needs debian coordination" who wrote that yofel, sitter, sgclark?
<Riddell> what's madness about it?
<sgclark> yofel
<sitter> kate | katepart is #wrong
<soee_> woho "This means the upcoming 5.2 release will ship with the new Breeze window decoration by default." :D
<Riddell> hmm, where has kate part gone in kf5 land?
<Riddell> that's kdecoration2 in
<Riddell> I still think it looks a lot like the unity theme
<soee_> why
<_Groo_> riddell:
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NWTAV7Z6
<_Groo_> konsole-kpart is still broken :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: in what way?
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you see the pastebin?
<BluesKaj> kparted is still broken, period
<_Groo_> no, the packaeis trting to overwrite a lib thats also in konsole5
<_Groo_> also, yakuake still cant find the component
<_Groo_> ok, i had to dpkg --purge konsole konsole5 konsole-kpart
<_Groo_> then reinstalled konsole5 and allowed it to download konsole from universe (4.14.x)
<_Groo_> now it works
<_Groo_> strange strange worls
<_Groo_> world
<_Groo_> i can confirm yakuake is working just fine now
<BluesKaj> still have problem with copy&paste ..gotta leave the source file open until the text is pasted in the target, this must be a klipper problem
<BluesKaj> or clipboard rather
<sgclark> saame, very annoying
<Riddell> _Groo_: mm that'll be some old packaging of sitter's, I'll just add a conflict
<Riddell> is there any reason to keep the old katepart around?
<Riddell> I don't see any rdepends
<Riddell> sgclark, yofel, sitter? ↑
<Riddell> but e.g. kdevelop must be using something from it
<sgclark> possibly
<sgclark> wonder if they got that release out
<Riddell> well it depends on kate-data
<Riddell> apt remove katepart is scary
<Riddell> why does that want to remove everything but it doesn't rdepend on it
<sgclark> that sounds bad
<sgclark> don't do it!
<Riddell> ah kde-runtime depends on kdelibs5-plugins which depends on katepart
<Riddell> well well
<Riddell> guess I should keep katepart alive and make a new kate4 source package
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.11.97_vivid.html looking good now
<Riddell> sitter: where to store kate4 source?
<Riddell> sitter: where is konsole4 source stored?
<Riddell> sitter: oh you've gone for your tea
<Riddell> CC meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<genii> It's good that Mark is around for this one
<Riddell> I have no idea what it's about
<Riddell> but I point out one obvious problem and get shot down, doesn't make me want to take a leadership role in anything
<genii> I came in late for this one, will need to check the log of it afterwards.
<Riddell> sitter: kate kf5 packaging pushed
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> bukai: pong
<bukai> sgclark: I was thinking of putting the names of the kubuntu developers as a footer in the official site. Will it be a good idea to do so?
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> bukai: trouble with that is deciding who gets named and who doesn't
<Riddell> and keeping it up to date
<bukai> Riddell: hmm, around 20 names could be fitted nicely
<bukai> Riddell: It would be helpful if someone wants to work on an application he would know who is the main developer and contact that person accordingly.
<Riddell> they should contact the team rather than an individual
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.11.97_vivid.html looking better today, should be good for a final check over and upload tomorrow
 * Riddell out
<yofel> Riddell: kdevelop and kile will want katepart4 for proper text editing
<yofel> Riddell: also, lisandro and Odyx were against renaming kate4, so debian most likely won't do that and instead rename the kate5 soure
<soee> ping
<sitter> Riddell: ad _Groo_'s konsole problems, that shouldn't have a relationship as it was transitional buggery only affecting unstable not unstable-daily
<sitter> suppose if version permits it can be added all the same though
<sitter> Riddell: about kate4 and konsole4 I dunno, ask debian? technically kde-sc/kate kde-sc/konsole branches since they are still the tarballs from that release set
<sitter> Riddell: good stuff on kate, I see kalgebra is still broken and konsole is broken again though :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-05
<sitter> sgclark: canonical servers says 550 5.1.1 <sglcark@kubuntu.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<sitter> btw
<sgclark> awesome
<sgclark> oh hmm
<sgclark> oops
<sgclark> thanks
<valorie> scrambled scarlett
<valorie> Riddell: is this your task? http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5903652564762624
<valorie> it was assigned to albertvaka, so I reassigned to you
<valorie> please ask an admin to change that if it is not correct
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> by the way, I had another plasma freeze today
<valorie> :(
<valorie> with those same xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen errors
<valorie> I was so hopeful that was over
<Riddell> valorie: did it fill up your hard disk?
<Riddell> valorie: mm yes it is thanks
<Riddell> (the code in task)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> not sure how it got assigned to albert
<valorie> has not filled my hd as yet
<Riddell> valorie: because when you fill in the form it doesn't fill it in with your name but with alphabetical list and his name begins with a
<valorie> probably has filled the console buffers though
<valorie> melange is sooooo wonderful
<Riddell> valorie: well I'll try and do a SRU of it anyway, fancy reporting a bug on libxext (or checking if there already is one)?
<valorie> full of happy surprises
<valorie> libxext is what is doing that?
<valorie> have not heard of that one
<valorie> checking bko now
<valorie> and oh, do you want that task published now, or later?
<valorie> ah, it is open already
<Riddell> now is fine
<Riddell> and the breeze libreoffice icons task published too
<valorie> weekend coming up, kids might be eager
<valorie> we'll see
<valorie> seems much more relaxed this time around
<Riddell> valorie: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336592
<ubottu> KDE bug 336592 in Panel "The warning _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen. is flooding the .xsession logfile." [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<Riddell> valorie: I mean report on launchpad.net so I can SRU it
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> can I do ubuntu-bug libxext ?
<valorie> trying....
<valorie> pfff, no
<valorie> "There is no project named 'libxext' registered in Launchpad"
<valorie> so "needs packaging" bug?
<Riddell> mm there is such a source
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-next/+bug/1384512 - I will comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> valorie: ah that's the bug you're getting?
<valorie> well, I was
<valorie> now much less frequent, for the past few days
<valorie> so something has improved
<valorie> but today another freeze, and still the same flooding error messages
<Riddell> yep, you're not alone :(
<Riddell> "Tm_T (Jussi Kekkonen) (tmt) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members)" yay Tm_Tr still loves us
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> hi, Riddell 
<bukai> for the news feed do i need to include all the blogs or top 100 or something like that
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> valorie: installing vivid made the freezes go away for me, but on the downside audio doesn't work
<Riddell> bukai: front page just the first 3 or so, on the news page preferably all of them
<valorie> ooooo, I can't do without audio
<bukai> Riddell: ok.
<valorie> freezes are no biggie; I'll wait for vivid until people are singing more praises of it
<Tm_T> yes I still love you
<Riddell> :)
<soee> hey, so the kde apps should be ready today ?
<Riddell> soee: some tidying up of konsole and kate and a go over with all of them to check bits and it should be ready
<valorie> oof, sleep time
<sitter> nini valorie
<valorie> have a great day all
<Riddell> night valorie, sorry for the plasma hassles :(
<sitter> Riddell: konsole is not being CI'd anymore
<valorie> I am on a testing version!
<valorie> I expected hiccups and bug reporting/commenting
<soee> Riddell: cool :)
<soee> why conversation does not highlight channels when im highlighted ?
<soee> *konversation
<bukai> Riddell:  how was the news feed implemented in the kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> bukai: it's stories on the drupal site
<Riddell> bukai: in a move to wordpress it'll be stories on the wordpress site
<bukai> Riddell: So should I move it to wordpress first and then implement it?
<Riddell> bukai: yeah I think that would be the best way, no you have a design and know what elements you need, work out how to make a wordpress theme
<Riddell> s/no/now/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "bukai: yeah I think that would be the best way, now you have a design and know what elements you need, work out how to make a wordpress theme"
<bukai_> Riddell: ok, then I shall complete all the small changes that needs to be made and convert it. I have an idea for the footer too
<bukai_> ronnoc: we can put the +1 like and follow option of g+ fb and twitter 
<bukai_> Riddell: we can put the +1 like and follow option of g+ fb and twitter 
<bukai_> ronnoc: sorry
<bukai_> Riddell: In the kubuntu site the blogs i.e. the news feeds are not up to date . So are you sure using plugins will be a good options?
<Riddell> bukai_: how do you mean?
<Riddell> the news feed on http://www.kubuntu.org/ is up to date, telepathy story is the latest
<Riddell> there's no plugin
<bukai_>  it was in November hence I got confused. :(
<Riddell> not much news at the start of a cycle "we're sorting everything out for later" isn't too exciting :)
<soee> what do you think, http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/ the sample image will be probably replaced by video that presents latets Kubuntu version
<soee> so main element that visitor see is video here as video content is more popular these days than some texts
 * Riddell lunches, will look shortly
<soee> btw Thiago will help to translate content to Brasilian :)
<soee> just contact me yetserday so there will be EN, PL, BR and more if i find translators :)
<bukai> Riddell: what do we do about the blog images? i need atleast 12 images for the top 12 posts what should i do about that?
<soee> bukai: hiho :)
<bukai> soee: hi
<soee> bukai: what is your native language ?
<bukai> soee: Bengali
<soee> bukai: would you be interested to translate content from a website that will be something similiar to Featur Tour on kubuntu.org to your lang ?
<soee> the translation process will start next year january or february
<bukai> soee: yup, I will be happy to do it.
<soee> bukai: cool, may i ask you to send me your email to marcin.sagol@gmail.com ?
<bukai> soee: Ok , I will do it:)
<bukai> soee: Did you get it?
<soee> bukai: yes tahnk you :)
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho, guys ill show you in a few minutes how content editing works on the website im working, uploading short video
<soee> take a look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnB0ne2XfSo :)
<sgclark> haha love my pic
<soee> :D
<sgclark> don't understand what is being said :)
<sgclark> looks nice though
<soee> ah sorry, i was listening to radio and it was recorded ;)
<sgclark> lol
<soee> ok i edited it and picked some music instead :)
<bukai_> soee: that was really cool! :)
<soee> oh that was only sample, all text are edited same way, you can scale, crop imges from inside this panel
<soee> to do translation you must only switch from select box to different language confiugured and done - start translating existsing texts :)
<Riddell> bukai_: make it a google code in task :)
<Riddell> bukai_: give me some text to put in here like this task http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5903652564762624
<bukai_> Riddell: google says -> "You do not have sufficient privileges to edit a new task for KDE."
<Riddell> hang on
<Riddell> bukai_: tell me what to fill in http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/gci.png
<Sick_Rimmit> Ta Dah !
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi folks..
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> Just reading the post about Telepathy, anyone using it ? anyone using it for Video Conferencing ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> I think lots of people use telepathy, I've never had much success with video conferencing
<Riddell> I think I tried it and the audio worked one way and the video the other way
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: how's your packaging life progressing?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Was just going to mention the same
<Sick_Rimmit> So I felt I was a bit lost with how C++ Programs and KDE stuff is all put together, so I've been having a bash at some QTCreator stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> Also just been so busy evenings, :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> But next week things are calmer, and I'm planning to have a crack at this
<Sick_Rimmit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-next/+bug/1384512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384512 in Projet OpenGL "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: worth working how how to checkout from git and compile something
<Sick_Rimmit> Apparently that might help fix it
<Riddell> that'll give you more insight into what a package needs to do
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I OK, with Git we runn all our PHP Stuff with it here
<Sick_Rimmit> I think I also struggle because I just don;t know about all those Debian special tools
<Sick_Rimmit> e.g I'd never heard of dget and dput until you told me
<Riddell> no they're specific to .deb packaging so I wouldn't expect you to until you do some .deb packaging
<Sick_Rimmit> I though Lintian was an IRC name for some uber l33t code wizard ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<sgclark> lol
<Sick_Rimmit> But I have friends now to help me
<Sick_Rimmit> Remember friends dont say RTFM to Friends ;-)
<sgclark> try compiling kde on windows + osx + linux... been quite a learning experience
<Riddell> sitter: do I need to add replaces/conflicts for konsole5 to konsole (kf5 package) ?
<sitter> no
<sitter> konsole5 depends on konsole
<sitter> it is a diversion of konsole on utopic
<bukai_> Riddell: Is this fine->https://paste.kde.org/pvgtey0em
<sgclark> btw Riddell complaints that our kf5 packages in no way recommend or suggest that -data counterparts, they used to, why no more?
<Riddell> sgclark: answered by e-mail, they should do, if you can add those back and upload to vivid that would be great
<sgclark> ok will do thanks
 * sgclark thinks her email is way broken
<sgclark> my last upgrade was a disaster :(
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get albert's twitter post?
<Riddell> oh? 
<Riddell> bukai_: for wire.kubuntu posts or for kubuntu.org news posts?
<sgclark> twiiter hmm guess I should check that, I need another 24 hours in my day
<Riddell> it's not the normal way for bug reports
<bukai_> Riddell: we have to include wire.kubuntu posts right?
<bukai_> for the news feed
<Riddell> bukai_: having them somewhere would be good yes
<Riddell> but the stories under "latest articles" in http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/ I understand to be news stories from kubuntu.org
<sgclark> For the twelve images on front page are those just images or need posts tied to them?
<Riddell> I would expect the ones under "latest articles" to be tied to posts which are news stories for kubuntu.org
<bukai_> Riddell: I am very confused about the blog part! I thought the latest stories from wire.kubuntu would be displayed there!
<Riddell> well it can be both
<Riddell> bukai_: where would you expect the news stories to be?
<Riddell> bukai_: if the stories from wire.kubuntu are on the images under "latest articles" how would the images get in the theme?
<bukai_> Riddell: The images can change in accordance with the latest blogs
<Riddell> bukai_: but how would it do that automatically?
<Riddell> needs to know how to find the image in the rss feed
<bukai_> it wont be something static, and for that either we need to store it in some database and fetch it or if there is an xml tag for image with the link for that image . the latter would be more helpful
<bukai_> Riddell: I do not know how we can modify the rss feed or rather generate rss feed with an image tag for every blog
<Riddell> bukai_: so that needs worked out somehow
<Riddell> bukai_: but that's why I was expecting the "latest articles" to be just articles from kubuntu.org/news
<Riddell> which is easier to work out what image to show with that
<bukai_> Riddell: ok, then every article or at least the latest could be assigned a image
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> bukai_: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5792060120498176
<Riddell> if you can see it
<bukai_> Riddell: google says ->"This page is inactive at this time."
<Riddell> valorie: can you review and approve that task? ↑
<Riddell> bukai_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/gci1.png
<bukai_> Riddell: thanks :)
<bukai_> Riddell: I have one more question, how is news added to kubuntu.org?  
<Riddell> bukai_: I log into drupal, click create content -> news, type some news and voila
<bukai_> Ok, so all the data is on the page itself ? I have to just put it as it is on the page and then after converting to wordpress new content could be added ?
<bukai_> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> yep
<bukai_> Riddell: :( I spent the whole day trying to parse the rss feed as I thought it needed to be put in the news page along with the kubuntu.org news!! So now we will keep news at it's place and I can create a cool widget for wire.kubuntu instead
 * Riddell posts http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=203
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Part of KDE’s Google Code-in "
<Riddell> a cool widget sounds good
<Riddell> sorry if that feels like you wasted time
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm ok so it looks like only a few missing -data connection, but I am noticing that some Depend on -data and other Recommend, what is the correct relation?
<Riddell> sgclark: depend generally
<Riddell> sgclark: got an example?
<Riddell> most libraries with data won't be happy without the data files around
<sgclark> right kcoreaddons is unhappy, sec trying to find the one that was recommend, my kate will only let me have one file at a time open, I thought I uninstalled that bugger
<Riddell> sounds like you have kwrite not kate
<Riddell> grep is your friend no?
<sgclark> nah kwrite works
<sgclark> kate breaks dolphin for me
<Riddell> it's probably fishing for tuna
<sgclark> ahh grep yes handy tool. So yeah only one Recommend. Will fix
<sgclark> kf5completion
<Riddell> someone claimed the google code-in task to update grantlee but hasn't appeared here
<soee> ping me when apps are ready to test in vivid
<Sergobot> Riddle: hi
<Sergobot> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> Sergobot!
<Riddell> Sergobot: you want to be an elite kubuntu ninja?
<Sergobot> Riddell: yes. But I also want to update Grantlee package in Kubuntu Vivid
<Sergobot> GCI task https://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5903652564762624
<Riddell> Sergobot: creating the Grantlee package will make you an elite kubuntu ninja :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you know how to compile stuff on a command line?
<Sergobot> yes
<Riddell> Sergobot: know anything about making or compiling a .deb package?
<Sergobot> Riddell: yes I know about it but I don't know where should I upload it
<Sergobot> deb package of cource
<Riddell> Sergobot: if you already know how to do it all, great, you can either upload to a launchpad PPA or attach to bug 1372518
<ubottu> bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372518
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> Sergobot: if you already know how to do it all, great, you can either upload to a launchpad PPA or attach to bug 1372518
<ubottu> bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372518
<Sergobot> Riddell: Ok
<Sergobot> In bug report Grantlee version is 0.5.1 but in Grantlee's CHANELOG file the latest version is 5.0.0. Which version should I compile?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I think there's two grantlee's now
<Riddell> one is qt4 and one is qt5
<Riddell> Sergobot: so start with 0.5.1 which is qt4 
<Riddell> and will be easy to update
<Riddell> and for bonus points, do 5.0.0 which will need some changes for qt5 build
<Sergobot> Riddel: Ok. I will make .deb files for qt4 and qt5 versions
<Sergobot> Riddell: Ok. I will make .deb files for qt4 and qt5 versions
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> for qt5 you'll need to rename the source to grantlee5
<Sergobot> Okay. I will do it.
<Riddell> Sergobot: have you compiled .deb packages before?
<Sergobot> No :(
<Sergobot> But I found an instruction how to do it : )
<Riddell> Sergobot: ah then yes you need to learn :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: there's several different guides, not all valid, which are you looking at?
<Sergobot> This http://chris.olstrom.com/howto/build-deb-packages-from-source/
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm no that's one which is not valid
<Sergobot> Oops
<Sergobot> Can you give me valid instruction?
<Riddell> sgclark: Sick_Rimmit: got any pointers to packaging guides?
<Riddell> Sergobot: or I can just give you a tutorial
<sgclark> they were all terrible :( 
<sgclark> yeah that was best
<rbetzen> Riddell:  Is the ubuntu packaging guide still valid?  Currently going through it.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes don't use em they're all rubbish
<Riddell> rbetzen: it includes a lot of stuff about UDD branches which nobody uses
<sgclark> and if he/she needs further help I can or others can answer questions
<Sergobot> Riddell: give me it please
<Sick_Rimmit> We should write a new one for Kubuntu, I think
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you have a launchpad account with an ssh key?
<rbetzen> Ok.  I figured the bzr stuff wasn't being used by kubuntu atm.
<sgclark> yeah, been on my to-do for awhile, but not enough hours in the day
<Sick_Rimmit> But more importantly, we need to think about how to deprecate the old ones
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I'd like to help with that
<Riddell> rbetzen: right, it's just debian/ in git (moving away from bzr)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: great! just need to find those hours lol
<Sick_Rimmit> maybe you could send me a bullet list of headings, giving the overall steps involved. I can flesh it out
<Sick_Rimmit> Like
<Sick_Rimmit> Get Sources
<Sick_Rimmit> do dch
<Sick_Rimmit> pbuild
<Sick_Rimmit> yada yada
<Sick_Rimmit> I say this because having read all sorts of stuff I feel throughly confused by it all
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: yeah, once I get qt5 compiling on linux,windows,osx I will have a few free moments and will come up with a list
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: If you get me started I can iterate and check back with you
<sgclark> ok
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: drop me a line at rick dot timmis at abazander dot com
<Sick_Rimmit> ;-)
<Sergobot> Riddell: no, I heven't it
<Riddell> Sergobot: make one and give me the url https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: Sent!
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Bless you, you're gr8 :-)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so yeah, Rick and I will start working together on a new packaging guide, where should this be? Userbase? hmm probably techbase, is there a techbase section for us?
<Riddell> start with it on https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu would be easiest
<sgclark> Riddell: and it will be Kubuntu specific
<sgclark> community?
<sgclark> hmm
<Riddell> just to keep the kubuntu stuff together
<sgclark> ahh ok yeah that fits
<Riddell> maybe I'm wrong
<sgclark> nah looks right
<sgclark> Riddell: oh wait possibly not, looks like there are notes on all the tech stuff and the pages no loger exist
<sgclark> Riddell: might just need cleanup. valorie: thoughts on where Kubuntu techy wiki should go or stay at community? This particular guide is to lure in community so in a sense fits.
<Sergobot> Riddell: I have created it. What should I also do?
<Riddell> Sergobot: what URL?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Not URL. An SSH key
<Riddell> Sergobot: is it on launchpad?
<Sergobot> yes
<Riddell> Sergobot: so what's your launchpad page?
<Sergobot> https://launchpad.net/~sergobot256
<Riddell> Sergobot: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> Sergobot: and run buobu
<Riddell> Sergobot: no run  byobu
<Riddell> and type hello
<Sergobot> Riddell: What is buobu?
<Riddell> Sergobot:  byoby
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's a program to share screens
<Riddell> byobu
<Riddell> run it on the server you are ssh into
<Riddell> ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Sergobot> Riddell: Which server?
<Riddell> Sergobot: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't understand
<Riddell> Sergobot: run the command   ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> that will log you into a server
<Riddell> then run the command  byobu
<Riddell> that will get us a shared screen
<Sergobot> When I run ssh it isuues that permission denied
<Sergobot> sergey@debian:~$ ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Sergobot> Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm, I have allowed the ssh key you put on launchpad, do you have that same key on your computer?
<Sergobot> yes, of cource
<Riddell> hello!
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok you're in
<Riddell> Sergobot: this is a shared ec2 cloud server from amazon, we can work on it and watch each other's work
<Riddell> Sergobot: shall I give you a tutorial in compiling the existing package?
<Sergobot> Yes
<Riddell> Sergobot: so we need to get the current packaging and compile it
<Riddell> then I'll leave you to update it to the new tar from grantlee
<Riddell> Sergobot: to get the current package run  apt-get source grantlee
<Sergobot> I need run it in my PC or in the server?
<Riddell> Sergobot: on the server
<Riddell> Sergobot: great, so you can see you have the sources for version 0.4.0
<Riddell> Sergobot: a debian package source is made up of the .orig.tar.gz which is the upstream source, a debian.tar which is the packaging and a .dsc meta-data file
<Riddell> Sergobot: have a look in debian/ for the packaging
<Riddell> Sergobot: go ahead and install what you need
<Riddell> this is a cloud server, if we mess up the machine we just shut it down and it's gone
<Riddell> Sergobot: run debuild
<Riddell> Sergobot: install those unmet build-deps
<Riddell> Sergobot: nope, the package names it's asking for are libqt4-dev and xvfb
<Sergobot> okay
<Riddell> Sergobot: up key  to get back last command is super useful :)
<Riddell> it's like  cd -   you'll use it all the time once you know it
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok run debuild  to compile it
<Riddell> Sergobot: great, so debuild will run the packages rules  in debian/rules which tell it to run run cmake; make; make install
<Riddell> but will also make it into .deb packages
<Riddell> Sergobot: oh also this is dual cpu so you can speed it up by running    debuild -j2
<Riddell> Sergobot: press control-C to kill current then  debuild -nc -j2
<Riddell> -nc is no clear so it'll start off where you killed it rather than start all over again
<Riddell> ah you forgot the -nc so it'll start again, but it'll be twice as fast so it's fine :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: it compiled!  now it's making the package
<Riddell> Sergobot: woo, all done!
<Riddell> Sergobot: so look in ..  you should see the .deb package
<Riddell> packages
<Riddell> Sergobot: you can install them with  sudo dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> Sergobot: you also need to learn about tab completion
<Riddell> Sergobot: don't type out a filename, just the first letter or two then <tab> to complete
<Riddell> Sergobot: great it installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: inside  grantlee-0.4.0  run  debuild -S  to make the source package
<Sergobot> What I should do next?
<Riddell> Sergobot: inside  grantlee-0.4.0  run  debuild -S  to make the source package
<Riddell> yay you used tab completion :)
<Sergobot> It was very easy
<Riddell> Sergobot: so the packaging is in debian/ and that gives all the instructions needed to make the .debs
<Riddell> Sergobot: take a look at all the files in debian/ and let me know what you don't understand
<Sergobot> For what is needed compat file?
<Riddell> Sergobot: when you run debuild that runs a load of debhelper scripts such as dh_install which do various parts of the packaging
<Riddell> Sergobot: those debhelper scripts change their behaviour slightly with each new version, compat just says which version behaviour we are expecting
<Riddell> so they are backwards compatible
<Riddell> version 9 is the newest version and what packages should be using
<Riddell> Sergobot: use  less  to look inside each file
<Riddell> uploading KDE Applicatiosn 14.11.97!
<Sergobot> I don't understand. These files are empty
<Riddell> Sergobot: no it's not, you're just in the wrong directory :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: for what is needed 'cat'?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I just used cat to output the file
<Riddell> cat is a very simple command which takes input and spits out output
<Riddell> if you give it a file it'll read out the file
<Riddell> if you give it multiple files it'll concatenate them together, which is where it gets its name from
<Riddell> concatenate is a silly work you only ever find in programming to mean "join"
<Riddell> Sergobot: good, compat version 9 is the latest version of debhelper
<Sergobot> Riddell: How to rename files and dirs?
<Riddell> Sergobot: what are you doing?
<Sergobot> I want to try to install the latest version of grantlee
<Riddell> Sergobot: git will give you the development version but as packagers we usually work with the released versions
<Riddell> Sergobot: which you can download from here http://downloads.grantlee.org/
<Riddell> Sergobot: as I say there are two released versions, 0.5.1 is the qt4 version so start with that
<Riddell> Sergobot: so for your code-in challenge 
<Riddell> make a new directory
<Riddell> download the 0.5.1 tar into it
<Riddell> rename it to follow the correct name with the .orig
<Riddell> copy in the debian/ directory from the existing packaging
<Riddell> use  dch   to add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> run  debuild  and see what breaks
<Sergobot> how to copy the 'debian' folder?
<Riddell> Sergobot: cp -r
<Riddell> for recursive copy, that copyies the folder and everything inside it
<Riddell> Sergobot: rename the tar :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: What need I change there?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I just quit emacs and started nano which is a friendlyer text editor :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: add what the change at the *  like "new upstream release"
<Riddell> Sergobot: change my name and e-mail to yours
<Riddell> change the version number in the top line to 0.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Sergobot: version 0.5.1  (not 0.5.0)
<Sergobot> That's all?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> Sergobot: ah this is a silly ubuntu rule
<Riddell> Sergobot: replace maintainer in debian/rules with ..
<Riddell> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<sgclark> sigh
<Riddell> oh no
<Riddell> in debian/control
<Sergobot> Is it right?
<Riddell> Sergobot: remove the space at the start of the line
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok it was a .gz not a .xz so I changed the name
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> Sergobot: although debuild -j2  will be twice as fast :)
<Sergobot> Hooray!
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> Sergobot: best finish 0.5.1 first
<Riddell> Sergobot: check there's no missing files
<Riddell> in the source run  dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> (sometimes new versions create new files and you'll need to add them to the .install files)
<Riddell> Sergobot: lovely
<Riddell> then to make the source package  debuild -S
<Riddell> that'll give you the .orig .debian and .dsc files 
<yofel> ls
<yofel> dangit ^^
<Riddell> yofel: Bad command or file name
<Riddell> Sergobot: great
<Riddell> Sergobot: now copy those to your local computer
<Riddell> on your local computer use scp
<Riddell> scp ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com:path/to/file .
<Riddell> for the .orig .debian and .dsc files
<Riddell> and attach to bug 1372518
<ubottu> bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372518
<Sergobot> Only .orig .debian and .dsc?
<shadeslayer> I so need a SSD
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I recommend it
<mamarley> shadeslayer: I recommend it too.  The difference is phenomenal.
<Sergobot> Riddell: http://goo.gl/C2BTWl
<yofel> shadeslayer: yes you do ^^
<Riddell> Sergobot: remove the / after the :
<Riddell> Sergobot: and add a  .  at the end
<Riddell> makes it from the root direcotry, without it's from the home directory
<Riddell> and you have to tell it where to copy to.  a "." is the current directory
<Riddell> Sergobot: so great, you've done that part
<Riddell> Sergobot: attach it to the bug and I'll review and upload when I can
<Riddell> Sergobot: now you can try to package 5.0.0
<Sergobot> Riddell: Where is .debian file?
<Riddell> Sergobot: grantlee_0.5.1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.xz
<Sergobot> okay
<Riddell> Sergobot: for 5.0.0 you'll need to replace the build-depends in debian/control with the qt5 ones it needs, using apt-cache search  will help you find out what they're called
<Riddell> (they're not just changing 4 -> 5 I'm afraid)
<Riddell> and you'll need to rename the .deb packages it makes and make .install files as appropriate
<Riddell> Sergobot: I need to go out now for a few hours, I've given sgclark access to the server so you can ask her for help if you need it
<Riddell> or you can ask anyone else around here
<sgclark> Sergobot: right, if I don't answer it is not because I am ignoring you, I am havin IRC connection issues :(
<mamarley> sgclark: What client are you using (and what issues are you having?)
<sgclark> konversation is my normal client and will not stay connected for more than 5 seconds. Complain about QCA SSL not compiled etc. I am on bnc so I think* that is what is dropping connection. I am using quassel now with only seems to drop every 10 mins or so. Dunno what the problem with it is.
<sgclark> sitter says it is not suppose to be compiled with qca so /shrug dunno
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<sgclark> tho my pc has had serveral gremlins crop up for sometime now. It was an upgrade of upgrade + mess fixes from disaster nvidia issues. It might right be time for a fresh install, just no time to do so
<BluesKaj> sgclark, I noticed nvidia is holding off on their newest drivers for linux due to some bugs in the 340 series. My entry level 8400GS card runs fine on the 331 linux driver, but my windows 7 install on the same pc uses the 340 series driver without any litches so far.
<BluesKaj> err glitches
<sgclark> I get black screen on 331 with my GTX780ti so I am running the latest from the nvidia site
<mamarley> Did you install from the .run file?
<sgclark> that is all working now, but others things are not
<sgclark> mamarley: yeah
<mamarley> That can cause problems sometimes, especially with Debian/Ubuntu's strange way of doing GL libraries now.
<sgclark> blech
<genii> Meh. Any way to tell sddm not to stretch it's display over all available monitors by default? 
<sgclark> genii: if you find out let me know
<genii> sgclark: It's pretty annoying.
<mamarley> There are a couple of different PPAs that have later versions of the NVIDIA drivers.  I operate one (ppa:mamarley/nvidia).
<sgclark> genii: agreed
<sgclark> mamarley: oooh I will try that
<mamarley> Currently, it packages the 340 release and the latest release for Trusty and Utopic, but I guess I should probably add Vivid.
<sgclark> oh right, I am on vivid
<mamarley> (That will take a bit, thanks to my crappy ISP.)
<sgclark> np, just let me know when you do :)
<BluesKaj> hmm nvidia suggests the 319 driver for the GTX780 ti
<BluesKaj> odd
 * mamarley advises ignoring that suggestion.
<sgclark> eer
<sgclark> this card is not that old! lol
<mamarley> sgclark: I am uploading 346.16 for Vivid now.  It should work properly, since Vivid has the same major version of xorg as Utopic.
<sgclark> mamarley: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Correction, they recommend the 340 series actually 
<sgclark> whew
 * mamarley slaps Time Warner Cable around a bit with a large trout.
<sgclark> heh Comcast here is terrible, my net goes out several times a day
 * BluesKaj has to check google more closely ..it's becoming unreliable lately
<sgclark> yes, google has been failing me terribly lately
<BluesKaj> I miss google-linux ...it actaully worked
<BluesKaj> eru actually even
 * mamarley will upgrade to vivid once all the KDE5 stuff is sorted out and working properly.
<mamarley> Both of my systems are more-or-less critical, so I can't do early testing on them :(
<Sergobot> sgclark: Can you help me?
<sgclark> yeah I am finding running unstable on my production machine was probably not ideal, but I have limited resources so I have to test on my production machine lol
<sgclark> Sergobot: sure thing, whats up?
<mamarley> On the other hand, I have money, so I could buy another computer...
<Sergobot> i can't compile grantlee
<sgclark> mamarley: I would if I could!
<Sergobot> sgclark: http://goo.gl/s8Duk3
<sgclark> Sergobot: I can't see your screen unfortnately my irc dropped. 
 * sgclark looks
<sgclark> Sergobot: ok so that is a bad patch. It does not say can be reverse applied so it gets more complicated. let me see if I can find something for you to study
<BluesKaj> mamarley,  I've been waiting patiently for plasma 5 to start working properly...it's frustrating to see upgrades everyday that appear to no effect on all it's problems
<BluesKaj> have no effect, rather
<sgclark> Sergobot: you will need to start here: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html for the quilt patch management
<sgclark> Sergobot: also, have you worked with patches before? aka looking at code to see if the patch applies etc?
<sgclark> Sergobot: soemtimes it is just a matter of lines numbers changing
<mamarley> sgclark: OK, nvidia-346, nvidia-settings, and libvdpau have all been uploaded for vivid.  It shouldn't take them too long to build.
<mamarley> nvidia-340 is uploading now.
<sgclark> mamarley: yay!
<Sergobot> sgclark: No, I haven't.
 * BluesKaj sticks with the 331 driver on the old desktop pc with nvidia 8400gs on 14.10 and plasma 4
<mamarley> For an 8400, you could run up through the 340 series if you wanted to.
 * mamarley still has an 8600 and a 9500 in service, which is why he maintains that particular legacy version in his PPA>
<BluesKaj> mamarley, it's not recommended and I haven't had much luck with the nvidia proprietary drivers, especially after opengl upgrades etc
<mamarley> My system with the 8600 (m GT, to be specific) works fine with 340.xx.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, on 14.10 or 15.04?
<mamarley> 14.10.
 * BluesKaj nods
<sgclark> Sergobot: You will need to open the patch it can be found in debian/patches/variantIsTrue-float-fix.diff 
<sgclark> Sergobot: then you need to read the patch and find things like what file(s) it patches, then you need to compare the patch with those files and see if the patch applies. Sometime the patched lines just moved to a different location in the code. Other times the code changed significantly and if you don't know if it applies you may have to go to upstream.
<sgclark> Sergobot: so like give me a minute and I will grab the source to look and give you a clue
<sgclark> Sergobot: can you tell me what ubuntu source you used for the /debian folder?
<Sergobot> sgclark: I don't understand you
<sgclark> Sergobot: ok nm
<sgclark> Sergobot: ok so that code does not apply at all in the qt5 build, was from qt4, so what you need to do is: type quilt delete variantIsTrue-float-fix.diff and quilt refresh
<sgclark> Sergobot: the try and compile again
<sgclark> Sergobot: that make sense? 
<Sergobot> sgclark: It makes, but now I have another issue. I am fixing it now
<sgclark> Sergobot: np
<Sergobot> sgclark: can you help me again?
<sgclark> Sergobot: sorry, yep, whats up?
<Sergobot> sgclark: http://goo.gl/qpcsQc
<sgclark> Sergobot: ok missing depend, let find that for you
<sgclark> Sergobot: ok in debian/control there is a section Build-Depends: add qttools5-dev to that list. save close. then run wrap-and-sort. then try and compile again.
<Sergobot> sgclark: your help isn't already needed, I solved this problem.
<sgclark> alrighty, great job
<mamarley> sgclark: It looks like all the NVIDIA stuff built successfully. :)
<sgclark> mamarley: woot! will load here in a bit, got too much stuff going on now :(
<mamarley> OK
<Sergobot> sgclark: Which files should I attach to bug 1372518?
<ubottu> bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372518
<sgclark> Sergobot: hmm debdiff and .dsc? not really sure :(
<sgclark> Sergobot: can you dput .changes to your launchpad maybe? that is usually what I did
<Sergobot> sgclark: I haven't a file .changes. I have only .dsc  .orig.tar.gz and  .debian.tar.xz
<sgclark> Sergobot: attach the .dsc then
<BluesKaj> mamarley, trying out the nvidia-340.58 proprietary driver on the old media server pc with the 8400gs...seems fine so far
<mamarley> :)
<Sergobot> sgclark: Okay
<BluesKaj> well, calling it a day ...these old eyes are getting tired...later
<sgclark> bcooksley: new error https://paste.kde.org/ppiflehg2
<sgclark> bah wrong channel
<mamarley> sgclark: "Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]" <<There's your problem!
<sgclark> mamarley: LOL I know!
 * sgclark grumbles at windows
<sgclark> I am building a ci system for KDE, unfortunately cross platform is a requirement
<valorie> heh, techywiki
<valorie> I think community
<genii> sgclark: Been tinkering with sddm. Issuing an xrandr command to turn off my secondary displays in /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup works, but then I discovered from this that in Vivid  even when explicit placement is given by xrandr commands in .xinitrc/.xsession or by a shell script in Autorun, it wants to still place them all side-by-side by default for some reason.
<genii> Oddly the same xrandr commands issued manually in Konsole work fine.
<soee> i see new apps landed in vivid updates
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-06
<bukai> Hi, Riddell 
<ari-tczew> sgclark: ping on bug 1390164. do you want to do this merge?
<ubottu> bug 1390164 in libindi (Ubuntu) "Please merge libindi 0.9.8.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390164
<bukai> soee: ping
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'm pretty sure that's up for grabs if you want it
<soee> bukai: pong
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<Bukai_> soee_: Hi, actually I wanted to dynamically display the 12 latest news on the index page any idea how to proceed with it?
<Bukai_> soee_: so if any news is added it gets altered automatically on the index page
<soee_> isnt this some widget in wordpress ? 
<Bukai_> soee_: no
<soee_> Bukai_: so how wordpeess display posts ?
<soee_> s/wordpeess/wordpress
<Bukai_> soee: u mean the the news feeds on kubuntu.org?
<soee> Bukai_: no no, you want to display latest posts on home right ?
<Bukai_> soee: I want to display the latest news on kubuntu.org on home page
<soee> what is news ?
<soee> its a post on wordpress right ?
<soee> Bukai_: in your template you can use various functions offered by Wordpress from what i see, latest posts you can grab with http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/wp_get_recent_posts
<Sergobot> Riddell: Are you here?
<Bukai_> soee: currently they are not wordpress 
<Bukai_> soee: I will then implement it once I convert it to wordpress. I will do it soon as I will be cleaning up my code and make it bready by monday hopefully
<Bukai_> s/bready/ready
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<Riddell> ah no bukai
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell ...Hi anyway :)
<Sergobot> Riddll: Please review my task
<Sergobot> Riddell: Please review my task
<Riddell> Sergobot: you didn't attach the .orig or the .debian tars to the bug
<Riddell> Sergobot: also did you get anywhere with 5.0.0 ?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I couldn't build .deb packages for 5.0.0
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to attach more than one file to the bug?
<Riddell> Sergobot: you just have to do them all individually
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/1372518/+addcomment  twice more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New]
<Sergobot> Riddell: should I mark it as patch?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Is it right now?
<Riddell> Sergobot: they're all there, let me download and look
<Sergobot> Riddell: Okay
<Riddell> Sergobot: could you fix the three warnings picked up by lintian?
<Riddell> W: grantlee source: pipe-symbol-used-as-license-disjunction lgpl-2+ | gpl-3+ (paragraph at line 81)
<Riddell> W: grantlee source: space-in-std-shortname-in-dep5-copyright lgpl-2+ | gpl-3+ (paragraph at line 81)
<Riddell> W: grantlee source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.5 (current is 3.9.6)
<Riddell> lintian is a tool to find common issues with packages
<Sergobot> Riddell: I don't know how to do it :(
<Riddell> Sergobot: got each error google its description it'll give you more info
<Sergobot> Riddell: What's needed in the first?
<Riddell> Sergobot: in debian/copyright change the "|" to "or" I think
<Sergobot> Riddell: ok. Will try
<Sergobot> Riddell: for what is 2nd?
<Riddell> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/space-in-std-shortname-in-dep5-copyright.html  is there are name with a space in it?
<Riddell> try re-building and seeing if it gets fixed by the change for the first
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to look on lintian warnings?
<Riddell> Sergobot: build it with debuila
<Riddell> with debuild
<Riddell> at the end it'll run lintian
<Riddell> or you can run  lintian *.deb
<Sergobot> Riddell: lintian returns nothing. http://goo.gl/Xf9jzh
<Riddell> Sergobot: run it on the .dsc file too
<Sergobot> Riddell: Nothing again
<Riddell> Sergobot: so all fixed?
<Sergobot> Riddell: looks like this
<Riddell> Sergobot: great, put those up on the bug again :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: And there will be six files
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to delete old attachments?
<Riddell> Sergobot: just leave them
<Sergobot> Riddell: I already deleted one of them. Oops
<Riddell> oh good
<Sergobot> May I delete another old files?
<Riddell> sure
<Sergobot> Riddell: please review my task. http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5903652564762624
<Riddell> looking good
<Riddell> Sergobot: uploaded to ubuntu!
<Riddell> Sergobot: it'll now compile, you can watch it's status at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee
<Riddell> Sergobot: if it compiles and the automated testing shows it all installs then it'll move from proposed to released
<Riddell> Sergobot: and then I can mark your task as done :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: Hooray, amd64 build is accepted!
<Sergobot> Riddell: looks like all builds are accepted :)
<soee_> Sergobot: gratz :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: they all compiled, accepting is a longer process which you can watch here, it only gets updated once an hour http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Sergobot> Riddell: Can you accept task now?
<Sergobot> Thanks
<Riddell> Sergobot: "Congratulations, this task has been completed successfully."
<Riddell> well done :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: can you close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee/+bug/1372518 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372518 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "Please update grantlee to 0.5.1" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> (maybe you can't not sure what permissions it needs)
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to do it?
<Riddell> Sergobot: is there a yellow icon next to Status New?
<Sergobot> Riddell: yes it is. I clicked on it and chose 'Fix release'
<Riddell> Sergobot: perfect thanks
<Sergobot> Riddell: It was very interesting task. I learned how to control server over SSH and how to build .deb packages. Thank you very much!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-07
<rbetzen> do we still use pull-lp-source or is apt-get source still the preferred method?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> rbetzen: either apt-get source or checkout from git or bzr if that's where the packaging is stored
<Riddell> which you can file in debian/control Vcs fields after you apt-get source :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you want to have grantlee 5.0.0 as another task?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Yes, I want, but later. Now I have another task
<Sergobot> Riddell: My current task isn't yet assigned and I did't yet started working on it.So, I can unclaim it and start building .deb packages for grantlee 5.0.0 
<Riddell> Sergobot: what's your new task?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I can give you a task for grantlee but I need to go out today so I probably couldn't help you until tomorrow
<Sergobot> Riddell: This http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/6074427645100032
<Riddell> "This task has been assigned to Sergey Popov. You have 72 hours to complete this task, good luck!"
<Riddell> I think you're commited to it :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: You can give me your task tomorrow :)
<Riddell> "Time left: 2 days 23 hrs 49 min" run run!
<Sergobot> Hah, Okay :)
<kranzer_> Riddel: hello
<Riddell> hi kranzer_!
<Riddell> kranzer_: first lesson, tab completion on names in IRC :)
<Riddell> Ri<tab> and you'll get it spelt right :)
<kranzer_> Riddell: ahh
<kranzer_> thanks
<Riddell> kranzer_: do you have a launchpad account with an ssh key
<kranzer_> Riddell: I don't even know what it is
<Riddell> kranzer_: follow this and put it on your account on launchpad.net https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<kranzer_> Riddell: Do I need account?
<Riddell> kranzer_: it helps yes
<Riddell> or put the public key on a pastebin
<kranzer_> Riddell: I prefer pastebin
<Riddell> ok
<kranzer_> Riddell: so, what I need to do in this task?
<kranzer_> what DO I need*
<Riddell> kranzer_: get the current grantlee packaging and update it for the qt5 version of grantlee
<Riddell> compile it and work out what needs fixed
<Riddell> I can give you access to a cloud server so I can show you how to get started if you like, that's what the ssh key is for
<kranzer_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~krejzi/kde5/kde5/grantlee.html
<kranzer_> this?
<Riddell> kranzer_: that'll give you instructions to download and compile it
<Riddell> but not how to turn it into a .deb package
<kranzer_> Riddell: I have already compiled
<Riddell> great, so you know what the packaging will need to do, but you still need to do the packaging :)
<kranzer_> actually, I don't know
<Riddell> so I can show you the basics on this cloud server
<kranzer_> give me a link, please)
<Riddell> ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<kranzer_> in terminal?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but I'd need an ssh key first
<kranzer_> password?
<Riddell> there's no password, it needs an ssh key
<kranzer_> ubuntu@ec2-54-92-152-218.compute-1.amazonaws.com's password: 
<Riddell> kranzer_: try foobar
<Riddell> kranzer_: then run  byobu
<kranzer_> oh my stupid keyboard
<kranzer_> my keyboard doesn't work while typing password
<Riddell> it won't show you the characters, not even a *
<Riddell> you have to type blind
<kranzer_> ahhhhh
<kranzer_> connected!
<Riddell> if you're in run  byobu
<Riddell> type hello
<kranzer_> done
<Riddell> type something to check it's working
<Riddell> whee, it's working
<Riddell> so shared cloud server here
<Riddell> amazon ec2
<Riddell> kranzer_: want me to show you the basics of compiling a package?
<kranzer_> sure)
<Riddell> a .deb package as used in debian and ubuntu and the like
<Riddell> kranzer_: make a directory to work in and change into that
<Riddell> kranzer_: try it with tab completion, makes everything 100 times faster on the command line
<Riddell> kranzer_: type  cd le<tab><return>
<kranzer_> okay
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> kranzer_: now to get the current package run   apt-get source grantlee
<kranzer_> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer_: use ls to see what it has downloaded
<Riddell> kranzer_: we have the .orig tar which is the upstream grantlee code, a debian tar which is the packaging and a .dsc description file
<kranzer_> Riddell: can u w8 for 10 mins?
<Riddell> kranzer_: cd into grantlee-0.5.1 and look in there
<Riddell> ok, time for more lunch
<kranzer_> will u be here in 15 mins? 
<Riddell> yep
<kranzer_> thanks
<soee> Riddell: wannt check one thing on the website im working on?
<Riddell> soee: oh yes sorry I didn't get a chance to look at it
<Riddell> where is it?
<soee> Riddell: do you have some smartphone ?
<Riddell> soee: yes
<soee> i would like to have some opionion on the navigation on small screens, i did separate for homepage and subpages
<soee> Riddell: check on phone http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<soee> there will be icon based nav on homepage and text based on subpages
<kranzer_> Riddell: I'm here
<Riddell> hi kranzer_ 
<Riddell> kranzer_: go inside grantlee-0.5.1 and look what's there
<kranzer_> Riddell: how to unpack it?
<kranzer_> Riddell: via terminal
<soee> so on homepage we can navigate throgh section by clicking on an icon, than screens scrolls to this section, if user clik on a green button to read more about this section he is moved to given page and there we have menu based on subpages titles
<Riddell> kranzer_: it unpackaged when you downloaded (if it didn't you would use  dpkg-source -x foo.dsc )
<soee> it needs some lifting but general concept is visible :)
<soee> and i need to add swipes to
<kranzer_> Riddell: see in ssh what I did last
<Riddell> kranzer_: can you see my typing "hello" ?
<kranzer_> yeah
<Riddell> kranzer_: so  go inside grantlee-0.5.1 and look what's there
<Riddell> kranzer_: remember tab completion :)
<kranzer_> i did the cd
<Riddell> kranzer_: do the ls to see what's in there
<kranzer_> ahhh
<Riddell> kranzer_: so that's the source of grantlee that you already downloaded (but this is the older qt4 version)
<Riddell> kranzer_: look inside debian/
<Riddell> kranzer_: and that's the files that make the package
<Riddell> it'll end up with some .deb packages that can be installed once it's compiled and built
<Riddell> kranzer_: to compile and build it run   debuild
<Riddell> actually run   debuild -j2  because this is dual processor
<Riddell> kranzer_: it's working
<kranzer_> Riddell: I see
<Riddell> kranzer_: you can see it ran  cmake, now it's running make to compile it all
<kranzer_> Riddell: good stuff)
<Riddell> kranzer_: next it'll run  make install but it'll install into debian/tmp
<kranzer_> Riddell: what we need to do next?
<Riddell> kranzer_: then it'll run various debhelper commands like dh_install which takes the files in debian/tmp and works out what package to put them into (it looks at the .install files)
<kranzer_> DO we need*
<Riddell> and it'll make .deb packages
<kranzer_> Riddell: and the task is over?
<Riddell> kranzer_: nope, this is the old version 0.5.1
<Riddell> kranzer_: your task is to package the new version 5.0.0
<kranzer_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~krejzi/kde5/kde5/grantlee.html I found sources
<Riddell> that's the ones
<Riddell> kranzer_: yay it all built!
<Riddell> kranzer_: if you cd ../..  you can see it made the .deb packages
<kranzer_> thanks for help
<kranzer_> ;)
<Riddell> kranzer_: so now you're more on your own to update it for 5.0.0
<Riddell> but there's people in here and maybe in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu to help with packaging
<kranzer_> after I do this where will I upload ".deb"s
<kranzer_> ?
<Riddell> kranzer_: use wget to get the 5.0.0 source and first thing is to rename it to grantlee5_5.0.0.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> we need to give it a new name so that it can live alongside the existing grantlee for qt4
<kranzer_> give me a full command please)
<Riddell> kranzer_: it's not the .debs we're after it's the .orig, .debian tar and .dsc description file, they make the source
<Riddell> "wget" :)
<Riddell> you can find the url on http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~krejzi/kde5/kde5/grantlee.html
<Riddell> make a new directory to work in first
<Riddell> looks good soee, I like the photo for sgclark :)
<kranzer_> Riddell: see
<kranzer_> Riddell: am I right?
<Riddell> yep
<kranzer_> Riddell: what's the name of renaming command in terminal?
<Riddell> kranzer_: mv (moving a file is the same as renaming)
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<kranzer_> Riddell: there is no catalog 
<kranzer_> only an archive
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> kranzer_: you need to extract the tar
<soee> Riddell: also i asked here once but noone gave ma an answer, does kubuntu logo has to be black text and blue shape or it all can be white for example ?
<Riddell> soee: white is fine
<Riddell> soee: the blue is the only important bit really
<bukai> Riddell: Any idea how to convert the entire thing to WordPress?
<kranzer_> Riddell: there is no "debian" cat
<Riddell> kranzer_: cp it over from the existing package
<kranzer_> ohhh
<kranzer_> Riddell: i don't understand...
<Riddell> bukai: not really, you need to make a wordpress theme and set up the pages
<Riddell> kranzer_: cp -r path/to/old/grantlee/debian .
<bukai> Riddell: ok, any news on the code in task?
<Riddell> bukai: no takers so far
<kranzer_> Riddell: see, what's on
<Riddell> kranzer_: it needs you to tell it where to copy it to.  "." is the current directory
<Riddell> kranzer_: press up key to bring back the previous command you ran so you can edit it
<Riddell> kranzer_: do you know how to use nano to edit text files (or emacs or vi) ?
<kranzer_> Riddell: nope
<kranzer_> Riddell: see, what happened
<Riddell> kranzer_: you'll need to run  dch   to make a new changelog entry with the version number set to 5.0.0
<kranzer_> how to do that?
<Riddell> kranzer_: and change the source name to grantlee5
<Riddell> run  dch
<kranzer_> Riddell: oh how it's difficult
<kranzer_> ran
<Riddell> I never said you picked an easy task :)
<Riddell> change grantlee to grantlee5
<Riddell> change version number to 5.0.0
<kranzer_> I never known this)
<Riddell> change name and e-mail to yours
<Riddell> control-x to save and quit
<kranzer_> ohhhh
<Riddell> rm  is the delete command for a file (remove)
<Riddell> you'll also need to edit debian/control with  nano  to change grantlee to grantlee5 there
<Riddell> hmm
<kranzer_> Riddel: are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer_ 
<kranzer_> Riddell: see in ssh
<Riddell> kranzer_: nano debian/changelog  and edit grantlee to grantlee5
<Riddell> kranzer_: same in debian/control
<kranzer_> there is nothing in changelog
<Riddell> control-x to save and quit
<kranzer_> done
<kranzer_> Riddell: what to do with changelog?
<Riddell> control-x to save and quit :)
<kranzer_> now?
<Riddell> now it'll start to build if you use  debuild
<Riddell> and then it'll complain it needs qt5 packages installed
<kranzer_> see
<Riddell> and you need to work out what they are (use apt-cache search) and install them and list them in debian/control  under Build-Depends:
<kranzer_> I did someting wrong
<Riddell> kranzer_: hmm, not sure, try  cd .. and build from there
<kranzer_> no, I did something wrong in changelog
<Riddell> oh the patches no longer apply, hopefully we don't need those 
<Riddell> so  rm debian/patches/*  to get rid of them
<kranzer_> now build?
<Riddell> ooh it's going
<Riddell> kranzer_: when it finishes there will be files with different names
<Riddell> so you need to look in debian/tmp to see what the files are
<Riddell> and edit the .install files in debian/ with the new names
<Riddell> and use  dh_install --list-missing  to see if it works
<Riddell> then  debuild -nc  to continue the build (-nc is no clean to stop it starting from the start again)
<kranzer_> Riddell: what are the new names of .install files?
<Riddell> kranzer_: it's new files in debian/tmp you need to edit inside the .install files
<kranzer_> Riddell: there is only usr catalog in debian/tmp
<Riddell> kranzer_: there are files inside usr/ :)
<kranzer_> ahh
<Riddell> you may want to google for a quick tutorial in how to use nano e.g. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/42980/the-beginners-guide-to-nano-the-linux-command-line-text-editor/
<kranzer_> lib or include?
<kranzer_> in usr
<Riddell> look inside the .install files
<kranzer_> two cats lib and include
<Riddell> and work out what the new names for the old files are
<kranzer_> see in ssh
<kranzer_> am I right?
<Riddell> that's the old file names
<Riddell> you need to edit those names for the new filenames
<kranzer_> Riddell: where to find that names?
<Riddell> kranzer_: it's the name of the files in debian/tmp
<bukai> Riddell: check out the footer , -> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html, i will adjust the space between  that share and follow but the layout should i stick to that for footer?
<kranzer_> Riddell: usr???
<Riddell> kranzer_: usr/lib/libfoo.so
<Riddell> the full path to the files
<Riddell> bukai: looks great :)
<kranzer_> Riddell: found them
<kranzer_> Riddell: what now?
<Riddell> kranzer_: edit the .install files
<Riddell> to list the new filenames
<kranzer_> there is no .install files in usr/lib 
<Riddell> kranzer_: no the .install files are in debian/
<Riddell> they list which files in debian/tmp go into which packages
<kranzer_> e.g. how can I name libgrantlee-core0.install?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<kranzer_> Riddell: see if I do the right things
<Riddell> kranzer_: looking good so far
<kranzer_> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> kranzer_: keep the same package names for now we can worry about changing those later
<kranzer_> Riddell: see it before I'm saving the first file
<Riddell> kranzer_: looks good
<Riddell> kranzer_: you can use  dh_install --list-missing  to run the install part and check what's not listed
<kranzer_> it is later
<kranzer_> I have two .install files to edit
<Riddell> three I think
<kranzer_> Riddell: i have done one
<Riddell> great
<kranzer_> see
<kranzer_> Riddell: I'm not sure about last two
<soee> ok on mobile devices menu http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/en/technology.html can be hide by swiping it right :)
<Riddell> kranzer_: run  dh_install --list-missing  and see what still needs sorted
<Riddell> kranzer_: ok I need to go out now for a few hours
<Riddell> kranzer_: you might be able to get help in here or #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> but you just need to make sure all the files are listed in the .install files  then continue the build with debuild
<kranzer_> Riddell: thanks
<soee_> ok now i can tell that Firefox mobile > Chrome mobile
<soee_> BluesKaj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Major-NVIDIA-Stable-Driver-Released-466755.shtml
<rx> "NVIDIA seems to be the only company that takes the Linux community seriously, or least this can be deduced from the changelogs and the number of drivers that are released for the platform. AMD and Intel do their share of work with the kernel, but it's nowhere near the kind of dedication that NVIDIA has. The simple fact that they release often is proof that they really do care about 
<rx> their users"
<rx> lol
<rx> its funny how the community thinks the opposite
<rx> (i have a nvidia card)
<soee_> rx: but the 346 drivers is a big jump for me 
<soee_> when it comes to performance
<mamarley> rx: From what I can tell, most of the NVIDIA-hating is about them not releasing open source drivers, not about the quality of the closed-source ones.
<BluesKaj> rx, I have an elcheapo nvidia 8400GS and the Windows 340 driver is available for linux from their site if users want it ...it's just not available in the repos yet
<BluesKaj> nlet me rephrase, the windows driver is freely available as is the linux version
<BluesKaj> on the nvidia site
<rx> yeah
<rx> but i have a good old nvidia 7600gs and the latest driver (308.123) dont play nice with kde/plasma5 and even with gnome-shell
<rx> i have to use nouveau and like you said, the open source driver isnt what it should be
<rx> i have to use xrender for now w/ nouveau
<BluesKaj> rx, that's a decent but fairly old card..my 7600GT died a few yrs back, but I'm surprised it doesn't run well with plasma 5
<BluesKaj> erikson43
<BluesKaj> is in the house
<BluesKaj> my old nick
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-30
<Rouge6> is anyone in here alive?
<clivejo> Anyone got a vivid install?
<mparillo> clivejo: I do.
<mparillo> Do you have a test in mind?
<clivejo> mparillo: would you try installing calligra 2.9.9 on it please?
<clivejo> ppa:clivejo/calligra
<mparillo> Sure thing. Logging off now.
<marco-parillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/calligra  ?
<clivejo> sorry marco-parillo I have to pop out, family thing.  Will you be about later?
<marco-parillo> Yes.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<BluesKaj> couldn't connect wth crad.freenode or dickson. Seems the NA frenode servers in my list aren't responding., but the euro server kornbluth connected ok ...any buzz on the chats about this ?
<BluesKaj> card  freenode
<Guest72345> BluesKaj: Freenode is suffering from (D)DoS attacks again.
<BluesKaj> Guest72345, ok , don't see anything on the server notifications tho
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 27-12:04 [Freenode] -mquin(~mquin@freenode/staff/mquin)- [Global Notice] We are again experiencing connectivity problems to some servers due to DDoS attacks. Please bear with us  while we ride it out.
 * BluesKaj nods
<Mirv> heads up I'm planning to land Qt 5.5 possibly tomorrow or anyway this week
<Mirv> to xenial
<Mirv> kwin, plasma-framework and frameworkintegration being stuck in -proposed will mean though that the Qt will be stuck in -proposed too. is there a plan to get those three through to release pocket?
<Mirv> frameworkintegration has been stuck since 2015-11-03, the others are from last week or so
<sgclark> Mirv: hopefully yofel can assist. I do not know the process to unstick things in proposed yet. 
<sgclark> Horrible network problems, heading out to get a new router. bbl.
<yofel> Mirv: sorry, I'll try to figure that out today or tomorrow. At least 2 of my plasma uploads were not in the packageset and got rejected, so I need to figure out why that happened.
<Mirv> sgclark: yofel: I see a long chain of arm64 build failures, no time to look at those today anymore but I tried triggering a rebuild of some
<yofel> oh right, there are those too :/
<Mirv> I can handle those dummy rebuilds, you do the actual fixes :) I'll continue tomorrow
<yofel> ok, thanks for the help :)
<clivejo> I applied for a KDE bouncer and apparently I need a sponser, who do I need to get to sponsor me?
<BluesKaj> KDE bouncer?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, do you mean an irc bouncer?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> Server: orion.trekweb.org Port: 5709, use SSL
<BluesKaj> clivejo, irc://chat.freenode.net/firrre
<clivejo> Freenode has been very unstable recently
<BluesKaj> clivejo, DDOS attacks today
<BluesKaj> clivejo, try #firrre and ask about the znc bouncer 
<BluesKaj> or here  https://firrre.com/
<clivejo> sgclark: hows the progress with the merges?
<clivejo> mparillo: did you try calligra?
<mparillo> I am ready to try. You want it on 15.04?
<clivejo> only if you want to
<clivejo> I dont have vivid, just packaged it for the fun of it
<mparillo> I have pulled up a 15.04 VM, and am happy to try.
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/calligra  ?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> and install calligra
<clivejo> update the cache too I guess
<clivejo> not sure if add-apt-repo does that automatically
<vip> clivejo: is https://www.calligra.org/ maintained?
<vip> is it calligra homepage? 
<clivejo> yes
<mparillo> Hmm, when I do the update / upgrade, I get new kernals, but no new Calligra.
<vip> because I know nothing about it, and first page should say something what it is
<clivejo> vip: take the tour
<clivejo> it was news to me too, but Ive started to use it
<vip> you are joking, right?
<clivejo> joking?
<vip> yup
<clivejo> Learn More > Take the Tour
<vip> no, really
<vip> maybe you didn't get irony
<clivejo> that must be the problem
<vip> the first page should have oneliner which should describe the calligra
<clivejo> mparillo: did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<vip> nobody will search for "tour" somewhere in menus, he will just leave the page
<clivejo> vip: you should mention it in the calligra channel
<mparillo> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove -y
<clivejo> just the update and then install calligra
<clivejo> no need to upgrade the entire system just to test it
<mparillo> Ahh, I thought I got it simply by adding your PPA and upgrading. I have broken packages, but maybe I need to re-boot.
<vip> clivejo: ok (I thought you're involved in calligra)
<clivejo> vip: nope, just trying to package it
<soee_> hiho
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Mirv progressing with the arm64 problems
<Mirv> yofel: ok I've fixed arm64 builds of a about 8 packages which I think completes those. or at least to the extent I can do the builds I need for Qt 5.5
<Mirv> actually, I'll continue beyond my immediate needs since I see more of the arm64 builds needing to be done like oxygen, breeze, ..
<Mirv> and 15 more :P
<Mirv> yeah, it seems everything until kwin at least just migrated to release pocket. you're welcome.
<Mirv> probably more after those queued ones finish, but I'll also probably publish the Qt within an hour or two if nothing shows up.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mirv> ok another 10+ arm64 builds fixed, I'll rest that effort for now. some might still succeed with the remaining queued rebuilds, but some have failed due to the dependency chains
<Mirv> Qt 5.5.1 is published to xenial \o/
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> thanks
<sgclark> clivejo: no sorry I got nowhere on frameworks, my internet was down all of yesterday.
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> howdy
<clivejo> can I try working on kamoso?
<clivejo> or have you it done and dusted
<Riddell> sure go ahead
<clivejo> I see a xenial archive branch for purpose
<clivejo> is it in KCI now?
<Riddell> I don't know
<clivejo> seems to be :/
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/
<clivejo> Riddell: I created a new ppa for calligra so I dont have to upload the source over and over, to build 2.9.9 on vivid I needed libwps 0.4 which doesnt seem to be in vivid, do you know why?
<clivejo> something really messed up with i386 on KCI
<Riddell> clivejo: well it probably wasn't released
<clivejo> Riddell: kamoso 3.1.0 is in my xenial PPA, seems to be working :)
<Riddell> clivejo: you can either backport libwps or just remove it as a build dep and remove the plugins that need it from the .install files
<clivejo> I built libwps0.4 and put it in my PPA, calligra then build ok
<clivejo> Riddell: do you use kamoso?
<Riddell> clivejo: have done yes
<clivejo> why does it need kde connect?
<Riddell> clivejo: kamoso? I've no idea
<clivejo> Riddell: are you still MOTU?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> would you check calligra and put it in the archive if ok?
<clivejo> also, would you know who I need to get to sponsor me for a KDE bouncer?
<sgclark> clivejo: I sponsered you.
<sgclark> sponsored rather
<clivejo> do I need to do something?
<sgclark> I would set you up but I have nt learned that sysadmin bit yet.
<sgclark> nope
<sgclark> I am a kde sysadmin in training lol
<sgclark> Ben is in Australia so likely still asleep
<sgclark> though should be up soon (tm)
<clivejo> ok, thanks
<keithzg> Uhh, so someone in #kubuntu just pointed out that kubuntu.org appears to be down, and I see "Error establishing a database connection" myself when I try to load it.
<clivejo> same here
<clivejo> ahoneybun ovidiu-florin ^^
<yofel> WFM
<clivejo> back agian
<yofel> server maintenance I guess
<keithzg> kubuntu.org is back for me too, yeah, must've just been momentary maintenance.
<clivejo> yofel: you are very quiet this last while, you ok?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-02
<clivejo> oh great now Im being blamed for kamoso being broken
 * genii points an accusing finger at clivejo and then runs away
<genii> clivejo: Just kidding :)
 * clivejo looks for something to throw at genii
<clivejo> its a good job Im using a wired mouse today!
 * genii slides clivejo a fresh coffee
<clivejo> dont drink coffee and especially not at this time!
<genii> It's only 19:15 here, still pretty early
<clivejo> 00:16 here
<RobertVII> Hello, I am having problems with this operating system. I have read many documents on it but, still need help. 
<sgclark> RobertVII: please use #kubuntu for support. thank you.
<RobertVII> I did. Multiple times
<RobertVII> For days...
<RobertVII> This OS is not stable and doesn't support what I want. Oh well.
<sgclark> try https://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php. This is not a support channel sorry.
<RobertVII> Yeah I know I went there too. I must have got a bad download. Sorry, Good bye
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> clivejo: I'm fine, just lots to do at $dayjob, and the little stuff I did for here over the last few days didn't involve this channel.
<clivejo> ok, just checking :)
<yofel> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<batteronizer> Hi guys
<batteronizer> Need a bit of help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kate/+bug/1521517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521517 in kate (Ubuntu) "Kate does not contain python plugins/pate" [Undecided,New]
<batteronizer> can anyone suggest a temporary workaround?
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<yofel> batteronizer: pate isn't ported to Qt5 kate yet, and it doesn't look like it will for 15.12 either. I don't think there's a temporary workaround other than using qt4 kate (which means using the version from trusty)
<yofel> well, you could also build qt4 kate yourself I guess
<batteronizer> yofel: sure, i'll give it a shot
<batteronizer> final aim is to write a few plugins to support meteor projects, lets see how it goes
<batteronizer> :-)
<clivejo> batteronizer: are you a meteor devel?
<batteronizer> clivejo: yeah
<clivejo> any experience with angular?
 * clivejo was trying to create an app to collect and store Kubuntu users around the world and display on an OSM based map
<clivejo> it seems Java has moved on a lot since I last looked at it in Uni!
<yofel> clivejo: java or javascript? (the statement is true for both though)
<ehbello> hi
<clivejo> hello
<ehbello> i asked a question about xenial in #kubuntu channel but as it is a development version, is better ask here
<ehbello>  i'm trying kubuntu xenial and in last upgrade i get a blank screen at sddm login, also running startx, no plasma was loaded
<ehbello> i can't see any error at logs, any idea what happens?
<clivejo> sounds like graphics driver to me
<clivejo> is it a new install or upgrade?
<clivejo> yofel: both Java and JS
<clivejo> I think Andriod has had a huge influence
<ehbello> clivejo: i dont think so. there is an xorg proccess running
<ehbello> clivejo: if i run startx in user session, some applications as yakuake starts, but there is no plasmashell
<clivejo> what graphics card are you on?
<ehbello> clivejo: it is a vm in virtualbox
<clivejo> have you gotten to the desktop yet on this install?
<ehbello> clivejo: yes, before dist-upgrade
<ehbello> clivejo: it worked with kde 5.4.2-0ubuntuN but with 5.4.3-0ubuntu1 no
<ehbello> here is the history.log of upgrade: https://paste.kde.org/phvis3qyv
<clivejo> sorry, I cant help you.  You could try in #plasma
<ehbello> ok, thanks! ;)
<clivejo> d_ed: you any idea what might be wrong?
<sgclark> yofel: are we still having a meeting today?
<yofel> maybe, I didn't have time to check that. Rick will know once he returns
<sgclark> ok
<mck182> hey guys, I just noticed plasma-workspace in wily unstable is failing because of missing KF5::CalendarEvents, so just wanted to let you know that kdeclarative requires a packaging adjustment as that's where that lib is
<sgclark> mck182: okies, thanks
<sgclark> yofel: looks life meeting moved to tomorrow. Not sure if that collides with my other obligations tomorrow.
<sgclark> like*
<soee_> can someone confirm that mult accounts in Owncloud client are gone ?
<yofel> if you mean the client, there is an "Add an Account" button in General
<clivejo> yofel: how are the merges going?
<yofel> dunno, is the counter still at 0?
<yofel> I probably won't get to them before christmas vacation
<clivejo> :(
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ping
<ahoneybun> yofel, someone from the Ubuntu Docs team has summitted a commit to the Manual on github
<ahoneybun> Ted Cox is his name
<yofel> sounds somewhat familiar
<shadeslayer> I'm the master of merges
<shadeslayer> bow before me
<shadeslayer> :P
<sgclark> oh  you are working on them?
<sgclark> I was about to start, glad I didnt
 * yofel drowns shadeslayer in flowers
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah
<shadeslayer> I'm up to kd
<shadeslayer> sgclark: perphaps you can start from the bottom?
<shadeslayer> and we meet half way xD
<sgclark> sure, where is bottom of what?
<shadeslayer> the bottom of frameworks
<shadeslayer> alphabetically bottom I mean :)
<shadeslayer> so you can start working on threadweaver, sonnet, so on and so forth
<sgclark> aha ok
<sgclark> gotcha
<shadeslayer> and second
<sgclark> got a pad going or using trello?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/pdvwkqhuk
<shadeslayer> run that script in a checkout of all frameworks
<shadeslayer> and you need this in your .gitconfig https://paste.kde.org/phrlbdu13
<shadeslayer> makes merging changelogs easier
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I didn't put it up anywhere
<sgclark> shadeslayer: great thsnk you
<shadeslayer> I just started working on it :P
<shadeslayer> and if it's just the two of us, we still don't need no pad, can just work from 2 ends
<sgclark> sure
<shadeslayer> kd all done \o/ , onto ke
<sgclark> meh still setting up my xenial chroot, will be a few yet. but go you :)
<shadeslayer> huh, ke done too :P
<shadeslayer> seeing how ke only has kemoticons
<shadeslayer> sgclark: eh, I'm just doing it to the best of my abilities, CI will take care of the rest of it
<sgclark> true
<shadeslayer> I just make sure I don't leave any merge markers 
<shadeslayer> and done
<shadeslayer> merge markers inside a diff file qq
<shadeslayer> ok, ki all done too, I'll take a break
<shadeslayer> sgclark: have you done kxmlgui?
<sgclark> yes
<shadeslayer> aha, so we're done with the k's :)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> I think the only stuff left is a-k then :)
<shadeslayer> I'll let you get to those
<sgclark> mm I am confused.
<sgclark> done with ks but need a-k?
<shadeslayer> bluez-qt
<sgclark> anyway, np, your nifty script made this much easier than I expected.
<shadeslayer> and stuff like that
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: bluez-qt needs doing
<shadeslayer> and breeze-icons
<shadeslayer> and ecm and frameworkintegration
<sgclark> then why am I working on kwindows system and it is not merged?
<shadeslayer> kwindowsystem should be merged
<sgclark> hmm
<shadeslayer> are you sure you did a git pull
<shadeslayer> perhaps your checkout is outdated
<sgclark> I used your script..
<shadeslayer> my script doesn't do a git pull on kubuntu_unstable
<sgclark> probably
<sgclark> oh
<shadeslayer> so try this : git merge --abort 
<shadeslayer> git pull
<shadeslayer> on kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> you should get my changes
<shadeslayer> git also did some magic on kxmlgui for me
<sgclark> oh gosh
<shadeslayer> I merged kxmlgui, commited it, then pulled + rebased, it merged my merge and your merge into one
<shadeslayer> I was so confused
<sgclark> ok so in short my stuff is wrong hahahahff
<sgclark> meh I seriously need to reduce my hats. I am doing nothing well at this point
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/ppifc7trj
<shadeslayer> sgclark: how so ?
<shadeslayer> i don't follow how your stuff is wrong
<shadeslayer> seems perfectly fine
<sgclark> thanks
<shadeslayer> atleast kxmlgui is
<sgclark> oh, I though I messed up your stuff. perhaps I am confused. Mildy stressed.
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> if I push stuff, and then you try to mess it up, git will reject your commits
<shadeslayer> git is clever that way
<shadeslayer> doesn't allow you to mess up commited/pushed work
<shadeslayer> unless you really really force it
<shadeslayer> that's what it did for me :)
<shadeslayer> when I tried to mess up your work ;)
<sgclark> hehe
<sgclark> cool, so running your new script will update my repos? correct?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yes, it should fix the repos and set them to the right state
<shadeslayer> it aborts the merge from the previous script
<shadeslayer> and updates kubuntu_unstable
<sgclark> great, thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> and like I said, some of the repos are still unmerged, might want to do those by hand
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> anything with a k?
<sgclark> without
<shadeslayer> nah, k should be all done
<sgclark> *
<sgclark> meant without
<shadeslayer> I haven't touched anything without a k
<shadeslayer> except attica and baloo
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> though it'd be nice if someone could double check my work to make sure I didn't miss something
<sgclark> hmm still a ton of conflicts
<shadeslayer> sgclark: where?
<sgclark> everything lol
<sgclark> wonder if my repos are borked
<shadeslayer> sgclark: can you show me the output of the last script I gave you?
<shadeslayer> perhaps one repo that still has the conflicts
<shadeslayer> and yay, my CI is now down to 159 failing builds \o/
<shadeslayer> from over 200
<sgclark> shadeslayer: https://paste.kde.org/pcl74nrvx
<shadeslayer> there's something wrong
<shadeslayer> what's debianmerge.sh
<shadeslayer> Stopping at filesystem boundary (GIT_DISCOVERY_ACROSS_FILESYSTEM not set).
<shadeslayer> something is very very wrong :P
<shadeslayer> would also recommend using bash
<shadeslayer> a good idea would also be to nuke the repos and start fresh I guess
<shadeslayer> CONFLICT (rename/delete): debian/libkf5bluezqt6.symbols deleted in HEAD and renamed in master. Version master of debian/libkf5bluezqt6.symbols left in tree. < yeah, I haven't merged bluez
<shadeslayer> what's odd is the git file discovery stuff
<shadeslayer> clearly it's gone into some odd dire
<shadeslayer> *dir
<sgclark> I just made the commands you pasted into a file. nothing more.
<sgclark> no crazy voodoo.
<sgclark> just did bluez
<shadeslayer> dunno then, not sure why it'd go into some random dir
<shadeslayer> perhaps sh is weird
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm heading to bed
<shadeslayer> night ^_^
<sgclark> good night. 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-03
<shadeslayer> sgclark: kauth is broken
<sgclark> ok?
<sgclark> I am currently beating my head on networkmanager-qt. I will get back to you as soon as I find my way out of this madness. Thank you.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah, the cmake file is now installed in both -dev and -bin-dev
<shadeslayer> jfyi
<sgclark> shadeslayer: well. Which one does it need to be in? cause I cant seem to get it right
<shadeslayer> sgclark: debian says : debian/libkf5auth-dev.install:usr/lib/*/cmake/KF5Auth/KF5AuthMacros.cmake
<sgclark> shadeslayer: that is bizarre. ok thanks.
<shadeslayer> oh?
<sgclark> bizarre in how kubuntu had it other way around, and it looked like a maxy commit. /shrug
<shadeslayer> usr/lib/*/cmake/KF5Auth/* < is too wide anyway
<shadeslayer> s/wide/greedy/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13634466/ < the patch I have in my email
<shadeslayer> anyway, will leave you to it
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thank you
<sgclark> helping, not abandoning me lol
<sick_rimmit> Morning..
<sick_rimmit> Sorry about having to postpone Podcast yesterday
<valorie> are you rescheduling, sick_rimmit?
<sick_rimmit> Hi valorie
<sick_rimmit> Yes, I have rescheduled for this evening, both events
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Core Team
<sick_rimmit> and Kubuntu Podcast
<shadeslayer> sgclark: heh xD
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you're most welcome
<clivejo> mmmmm marshmallow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> shadeslayer: you about?
<Mirv> we've potential kwin kwin_testScreenEdges problem with Qt 5.5.1 and marble failure parsing Tour.kml. could anyone look if you believe those two problems can be ignored or not regarding release pocket migration? the tour.kml parsing has failed also with Qt 5.4.2, but not passing at all with Qt 5.5.1 (other 25 .kml file parsings in TestGeoDataWriter are fine)
<Mirv> logs https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/i386/k/kwin/20151202_135958@/log.gz + https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/amd64/m/marble/20151203_113842@/log.gz
<Mirv> sorry, correction, marble is a real failure too
<Mirv> kwin is probably this https://github.com/KDE/kwin/commit/eda4f6103707bc425dec884c3fe4dac1077b21a7 that could be cherry-picked - but it's no-xrandr only so not a big deal
<mgraesslin> Mirv: no-xrandr means in this case a Xvfb setup
<mgraesslin> Mirv: so if the test fails for you in CI tests, that's the change you want
<Mirv> mgraesslin: it does, so I'm now more worried about the marble issue where "4.2" in https://github.com/KDE/marble/blob/master/tests/data/Tour.kml becomes 4.2000000000000002
<Mirv> kwin issue is probably exactly that
<mgraesslin> concerning marble I have no idea - I only do kwin ;-)
<Mirv> yes I know, thanks for the kwin fix :)
<mgraesslin> was painful
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ssup
<shadeslayer> I'm sorry, I missed the ping
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ahh no worries. was seeking help with failed tests in karchive because it cannot find the test data. But if your busy I can continue fighting with google for the answer.
<shadeslayer> I saw that too on DCI
<shadeslayer> or was it ark
<shadeslayer> ark I think
<sgclark> files exist in source.. I can only think maybe it is being searched for in a different directory off path? hard to say without a workspace to look in.
<shadeslayer> got a error?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228266063/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.karchive_5.16.0%2Bgit20151203.0514%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sgclark: why not just dpkg-buildpackage locally?
<sgclark> I looked at karchive code.. seems right, but I am not a c++ programmer.. :(
<shadeslayer> or in a container
<sgclark> that was my next step atually. have some RL to attend to for a bit though. thanks.
<shadeslayer> make[2]: Entering directory '/«BUILDDIR»/karchive-5.16.0+git20151203.0514+16.04/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu'
<shadeslayer> gives you a hint
<sgclark> ahh so it is a path issue
<sgclark> so source patched or is this something I fix in packaging?
<yofel> well, going by that the path would be correct..
<shadeslayer> ^^
<sgclark> pft what?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://dci.pangea.pub/job/unstable_unstable_frameworks_karchive_bin_amd64/6/console
<shadeslayer> seems to build just fine on DCI
<shadeslayer> tests pass
<sgclark> congratulations?
<sgclark> it does not for kci
<sgclark> the test cannot find the test data
<shadeslayer> right, so try out a build locally
<shadeslayer> see if it works
<shadeslayer> if it does, then poke someone in #launchpad I guess, and/or add debugging info to the debian/rules
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj> Is plasma 5.5 in a ppa yet ?
<Mirv> regarding marble, upstream has this https://github.com/KDE/marble/commit/05df36b674db4b150835ceecc53021d61b51f27e.patch - but I'm not sure if it's a workaround or something acceptable
<shadeslayer> would recommend adding debugging info like overriding auto_test and echo'ing the path to stdout
<sgclark> BluesKaj: no. and I have no ETA
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thank you for the hints. Will try them.
<shadeslayer> cool
<BluesKaj> ok thanks sgclark ...was curious about the hype I just read :-)
<Mirv> ok I will include the upstream fixes for both shortly
<BluesKaj> Hype: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/82554
<BluesKaj> still takes 2mins to get to the login page from grub on Xenial here
<sgclark> heh takes me 10
<BluesKaj> you must be joking 
<sgclark> lol nope. Could be my 10 chroots on bootup though haha. And my laptop is getting quite old and I put it through hell with packaging.
 * BluesKaj nods
<lordievader> sgclark: Perhaps 'systemd-analyze blame' can tell you who is responsible for the delay.
<lordievader> systemd-analyze is a rather nice utility :)
<clivejo> sgclark:  cant find a file ../../autotests/kcompressiondevicetest.cpp 
<sgclark> lordievader: neat thanks
<sgclark> clivejo: yes that is karchive failure. Do you have ideas? Of just telling me?
<yofel> systemd-analyze is nice. Now we just need to enable user-session journals and it might even help with our login delay debugging
<lordievader> Does (K)Ubuntu use the systemd pm-suspend/hibernate already?
<yofel> IIRC yes. Although there was some confusing fallback code and a story with required pm-suspend hooks so it might not. Can't quite remember (I looked at that like 2 years ago when the new upower came out)
<lordievader> Hmm, since it was rather easy to implement a user hook into the systemd suspend thing.
<lordievader> More automation is lovely :D
<clivejo> stupid internet
<clivejo> sgclark: karchive seems to be building fine in wily with the same packaging, could it be an issue with QT in xenial?
<yofel> the failing builtlog said Qt5.4, so unlikely
<yofel> *buildlog
<sgclark> yeah I dont think so. unfortunately I am in a meeting and will not get back to it for an hour or so.
<yofel> meh, now I'm curious. Let me throw that thing in pbuilder
<clivejo> yofel: just done it
<clivejo> builds ok :/
<sgclark> yofel: ty
<yofel> clivejo: with or without CI repo?
<clivejo> where does qtbase get built?
<yofel> come again?
<clivejo> qtbase5-dev
<yofel> if you mean what source it's from, apt-cache showsrc tells you that
<clivejo> yofel: Is qtbase-opensource-src (5.5.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1~wily1~test1) available for xenial?
<yofel> clivejo: in proposed yes. (rmadison tells you that)
<clivejo> but its also in the CI, could this be why karchive is building on wily but failing on xenial?
<ovidiu-florin> Meeting is about to start, humans and bots ready? :D
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c1gaj5gljd5e9m3qb5q05qr6b80?authkey=CJCt_dqO7udV
<yofel> possibly
 * yofel will join around 8
<clivejo> yofel: Im currently building it on my xenial install, will install it and try
<clivejo> how do I listen in?
<yofel> you join the hangout
<clivejo> I dont see a hangout
<clivejo> just an animated gif
<clivejo> of people having a party
<ovidiu-florin> Has someone started the hangout?
<ovidiu-florin> can someone link me please?
<clivejo> 18:47 Lets get ready to RUMBLE
<clivejo> yofel: is that you in the red shirt?
<yofel> no, I'm not in
<ovidiu-florin> shall I start it?
<ovidiu-florin> Ok, I'll start it, since there is no answer
<ovidiu-florin> join here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2mf6364wp26pqticvqqgfrfzzma?authuser=0&hl=en
<ovidiu-florin> Am I in the wrong place, or is actually no one there?
<yofel> I got interrupted and am on the phone right now. I'll join in a bit
<clivejo> I cant get on - ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<BluesKaj> clivejo, probly needs the googletalk plugin 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, http://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangout/download.html?hl=en
<clivejo> that was in chrome
<clivejo> in firefox it says Im the only one here
<yofel> still needs a plugin
<BluesKaj> works in firefox here'
<ovidiu-florin> ignore my previous link
<sick_rimmit> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112102796730023795852/events/c1gaj5gljd5e9m3qb5q05qr6b80
<sick_rimmit> This is the events.
<BluesKaj> I have no camera on this pc, so i just made a quick visit 
<BluesKaj> no one needs to see my old mug, so I use a pic of me and my beautiful daughter to distract
<yofel> Ok, let me try again, but even quassel says ~3s lag, so my network seems to have issues today :(
<yofel> ok, progress. I can somewhat understand what people say, but the quality is horrible :/
<yofel> and I got kicked out again, dangit
<mhall119> yofel: so the options are:
<mhall119> A) Spin up a VPS or cloud instance, install Jenkins on it and run the CI stuff on there and request reimbursement from the community donations fund
<mhall119> B) Canonical's internal CI team has a "Jenkins as a service" setup that we might be able to give you access to, which lets you spin up vanilla Jenkins instances on demand, but you don't get shell access on them, only the Jenkins interface
<mhall119> if (A) I'd also recommend talking to the Juju guys about using charms to deploy it, so you can scale up as needed or move to other providers
<yofel> mhall119: I would really love B), but as sitter did say something about shell access, we would first have to see if we could get rid of that requirement.
<yofel> sitter: on that point, how do I actually reach clemens? I haven't seen him around on IRC whenever I'm online... can I have his mail address?
<mhall119> yofel: brent clements?
<yofel> mhall119: No, Clemens Tönnies from blue systems
<mhall119> ah, ok
<sgclark> yofel: fairly certain we would need B. Am I right that we would not be able to use our tooling on A mhall119?
<sgclark> yofel: mhall119totally backwards
<sgclark> flip my question we have tooling, we would need A I think
<sgclark> aka we need more than a point and click jenkins install
<sgclark> I am looking at the juju bits for my kde jenkins
<Rick_Timmis> http://youtu.be/eZH6b6hJi2o
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Podcast Link ^
<clivejo> thanks
<valorie> phooey, missed it altogether
<valorie> there was no link on telegram
<clivejo> join in valorie
<clivejo> its interesting!
<clivejo> bugs have always confused me
<valorie> oh, still going on?
<valorie> no, it says I'm the first one here
<clivejo> LOL
<valorie> actually, apport has been crashing for awhile
<valorie> and I've reported a bug about it
<clivejo> Rick crashed the bug reporter tool!
<valorie> sometimes `ubuntu-bug whatever` works though, in the cli
<clivejo> valorie: some of these bugs are years old, are they still relevent?
<valorie> well, we need a working apport
<valorie> it's hard enough to report bugs, we don't want it even harder
<mhall119> sgclark: it would depend on what your tooling is
<sgclark> mhall119: a pile of ruby scripts and they are run in docker containers.
<mhall119> ah, then B may not be an option for you
<sgclark> I am fairly certain B will not work for us. I could be wrong..
<sgclark> and I would hate to lose all of the great work put into our existing CI.
 * sgclark out for a bit
<valorie> two questions: what about the core-devel meeting?
<valorie> two: when you guys were discussing the spinning up the VMs, do you recall that wikitolearn has such a functionality?
<valorie> available online, even when you don't have a linux computer to use
<valorie> also, feedback about referring to gender: just use names
<valorie> please don't assume "people" are "guys"
 * valorie is upgrading the xenial box
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: ^^^ Rick_Timmis
<valorie> great podcast; sorry I wasn't able to join
<valorie> but I did listen live for about half
<Rick_Timmis> Guys in US probably means Men, but in UK Guys means the group aka Folks
<ovidiu-florin> the core-devel meeting happened
<ovidiu-florin> kind of
<clivejo> LOL
<Rick_Timmis> We did hold Kubuntu Core Team meeting, and I scheduled a new one for Jan 6, pre show
<Rick_Timmis> On G+
<Rick_Timmis> I check invite for valorie
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: VMs, do you reffer to the Kubuntu devel VM I talked about?
<clivejo> poor yofel was having network issues
<Rick_Timmis> valorie: Yes, I checked I have sent you invite for Core Team on G+
<Rick_Timmis> valorie: It all got a bit disorganised, as we had to postpone, and then aaron didn't arrive tonight.. 
<valorie> ok
<valorie> Rick_Timmis: the reason I ask not to use "guys" is because it isn't inclusive
<valorie> just like "mankind" sort of leaves half of us out
<valorie> it isn't offensive to me, or bugging me, but best practice: be inclusive
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: yes, the devel VM
<valorie> the wikitolearn folks have those all set up on their server
<valorie> Rick_Timmis: I was too late, and I didn't look at G+ on my phone, unfortunately
<valorie> I was looking at Telegram, and got no link there
<valorie> anyway, haven't gotten to the part in the podcast where you talk about GCi tasks
<valorie> was that covered?
<valorie> contest opens on the 7ty
<valorie> 7th
<valorie> KDE has under 50 tasks, when we should have 100 more
<sgclark> the "guys" arguement is the most annoying thing ever. I always called everyone "guys" even my girlfriends. Until I got repremanded at at job of course. So freaking stupid. Surely there are more improtant things to worry about.
<valorie> I'm not worried about it
<valorie> I want us to be inclusive
<valorie> I've always used it too, and I'm trying to change that a bit
<mhall119> sgclark: I think the gender-neutrality of "guys" is a regional thing
<mhall119> personally I favor the always-gender-neutral southern y'all :)
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> me too
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> although when I use it, people expect me to have a drawl
<sgclark> you humans over there
<mhall119> valorie: if you use it, the drawl will come
<valorie> I got a bit of one when I spent some time in Colorado as a teen
<valorie> I didn't even notice that there was an accent, but people remarked on it when I returned home
<keithzg> "guys" is definitely gender-neutral here in Western Canada. Although our accent is pretty much just Broadcast North American English for anyone under about 45 and/or not living in a small town, heh.
<valorie> I'm not advocating political correctness: I just want us to be as inclusive as possible
<clivejo> so bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/1157723 is it not out of date?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1157723 in Debian "[needs-packaging] kfilebox" [Unknown,New]
<keithzg> There's always "their" and "they" and such for the sake of gender-agnostic plural.
<sgclark> kfilebox?
<clivejo> hardly a new bug after 2.5 years?
<sgclark> not sure I have heard of that lol
<clivejo> !info kfilebox
<ubottu> Package kfilebox does not exist in wily
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> neither has wily!
<clivejo> seems to be KDE4
<sgclark> anyway, I have never felt "unincluded" in our community. If anything I am "too" included hahah
<clivejo> Kfilebox is a KDE dropbox frontend. Previously known as kdropbox.
<clivejo> dont dropbox have their own client?
<keithzg> http://kdropbox.deuteros.es/ shows last post in January 2011, and http://sourceforge.net/p/kdropbox/svn/HEAD/tree/ similarly shows no activity since then.
<clivejo> I think that bug should be closed :/
<sgclark> yes, if there is no kf5 port than it is useless
<sgclark> looks unmaintained
<keithzg> It does look like there's some new-ish maintenance, but not actually KF5 porting? https://github.com/gtgt/kfilebox/
<valorie> right, I feel and felt welcome too, but I'm a white Murrican woman
<keithzg> (Got that from the link from AUR, apparently some folks are still packaging it for Arch at least: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kfilebox/
<valorie> who grew up with mostly boys
<sgclark> oh hmm, well maybe if someone is interested, perhaps upstream could be poked to port it.
<Mamarok> Rick_Timmis: about your comment in that bug report for Amarok: you will have to fix and maintain that yourself, I have no devs for that. also comparing v 2.5 with 2.8 (which is already outdated btw, try 2.8-git) is really a very long stretch, thousands of lines of code i between...
<keithzg> sgclark: that github page does claim there's a Debian maintainer, but unless I'm doing something wrong it sure doesn't seem to be in any official Debian repos: https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=kfilebox
<sgclark> very weird. search seems right.
<clivejo> !cutepaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cutepaste
<clivejo> !info cutepaste
<ubottu> cutepaste (source: cutepaste): Paste application for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<clivejo> that could be handy
<clivejo> wonder does it work with the new KDE paste inferface
<valorie> I miss the pastebin widget
<valorie> still
<clivejo> how do I close this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/1255895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1255895 in Debian "[needs-packaging] cutepaste" [Unknown,New]
<valorie> supposedly you can do it from clipboard now, but I don't see how
<clivejo> its been packaged and latest version is in the archive
<valorie> maybe link to the package in the archive?
<valorie> somebody forgot to close it
<clivejo> it tis linked
<valorie> bugsquad, where are ya?
<clivejo> its a debian bug?
<clivejo> have debian a group on LP?
<valorie> I'm trying to google to get my Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) to use 5g on our new router
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1
<valorie> not having much luck
<valorie> clivejo: weird
<valorie> jr set it to fixed-released though
<valorie> which is basically closed
<clivejo> !info kdev-qmljs
<ubottu> Package kdev-qmljs does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 1591 kB, installed size 6462 kB
<clivejo> lastest is 4.7.2
<sgclark> I have 4.7.2 in staging-misc
<sgclark> but I was trying to package the py3 and failed miserably and then got distracted
<clivejo> ready for the archive?
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> if we delete the py3 yes.
<clivejo> there is a beta release of KDevelop 5.0.0
<clivejo> interesting
<yofel> clivejo: yes, there is a debian component on LP for bug links and code imports. And as you can see, debian bug 725403 is still open, so that bugs is fine as it is
<ubottu> Debian bug 725403 in wnpp "RFP: cutepaste -- Client application for paste.kde.org written in Qt" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/725403
<clivejo> yofel: how come it still appears under Kubuntu Bugs?
<yofel> what filter are you using?
<clivejo> does it not get removed from the group its fixed under?
<yofel> no, that's what the "Fix Released" status is for, which hides a bug in the default filters
<yofel> we only care about bugs under ubuntu/ and kubuntu-ppa/
<clivejo> dont have a filter applied
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/
<yofel> please don't touch the bug tasks for any other LP projects without the consent of the project maintainer
<yofel> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.subscriber=kubuntu-bugs is what you want
<yofel> actually, let me put that link on qa
<yofel> for some reason that bug list feels too short though....
<yofel> clivejo: meh, wrong filter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?field.structural_subscriber=kubuntu-bugs
<yofel> 5k bugs sounds about right
<sgclark> lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev-kde3/+bug/27025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27025 in kdewebdev-kde3 (Ubuntu) "Quanta crashes when adding files to a project" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sgclark> kde3...
<sgclark> surely we dont support that anymore
<sgclark> quanta is dead upstream to bot
<sgclark> err boot
<DalekSec> sgclark: Congrats on CC, btw.
<sgclark> thanks DalekSec :)
<yofel> uh, that's something for EOL alright..
<valorie> the quanta guy briefly spoke of reviving the project, then disappeared again 5 minutes later
<valorie> I guess the current recommendation is just to use kdevelop instead
<sgclark> was a nice tool back in the day
<yofel> lp 16575 is the oldest still open bug that we're monitoring ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16575 in KDE Base "Cannot create samba user with kcontrol samba module" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16575
<valorie> yes, when I was thinking of learning webdev, I installed it
<valorie> but sort of never went further
<sgclark> I have used it for web dev!
<sgclark> but not for some time now.
<sgclark> of course I do not use kde3 either lol
<sgclark> woow 2005
<sgclark> 10 years and still open? that cant be good
<yofel> you *could* ask the trinity folks if they care :P
<yofel> well, martin marked an 11 years or so kwin bug report as fixed recently :P
<sgclark> lol true
<yofel> but yeah, for us that's useless
<clivejo> do many people still use prior Kubuntu to 14.04?
<sgclark> Munich is on older version
<valorie> I began with kub. very long ago
<sgclark> but heavily patched
<valorie> perhaps 2003?
<yofel> great, even the debian and kde bug reports of that are still open...
<valorie> whenever Mandrake decided to change to mandriva or whatever
<yofel> Munich certainly, right. There's also other people that just don't bother to upgrade
<sgclark> I started with RedHat 1999, quickly moved to Suse, used that for 10 years... and then distro hopped till ya'll found me. 
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1999 in rhcn "RPM 2.5.6 BUG" [Low,Closed: wontfix] https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1999
<sgclark> there I avoided "guys" yaya me.
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> but bugs for packages that don't exist any supported release anymore are as dead as they can be
<valorie> yes
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yofel> XD
<valorie> we can't support stuff forevar
<clivejo> can those bugs not be closed?
<sgclark> what do we put? wont fix?
<yofel> I would say won't fix / Invalid with a slightly modified stock EOL response
<clivejo> Not supported, obsolete, dead as a dodo?
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> saying that the package is not part of a supported release anymore (instead of saying that the release went EOL)
<yofel> although, that would be true as well
<sgclark> I have copy pasted the release EOL message to the couple I did close.
<clivejo> yofel: BTW you can blame Rick_Timmis for all this interest in bugs
<yofel> I guess Expired would also be a valid status, but you need a script for that
<yofel> clivejo: I kind of guessed that already :P
<sgclark> Oh, do not see expired on my list of options
<sgclark> perhaps not elite enough
<yofel> right, it's a LP-internal status that bugs get if they were "incomplete" for more than... 90? days
<sgclark> bug triage is an area we are weak in, so yay Rick_Timmis
<yofel> you can set it through the API though
<sgclark> ah
<clivejo> I cant work out how LP bugs work
<clivejo> its a dark kind of magic
<yofel> wait, I did write something for that...
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts/view/head:/lp-set-expired.py
<yofel> (C) 2010-2011 Philip Muskovac, time files..
<yofel> *flies
<sgclark> I suppose I outta get back to my current set of bugs called debain merges, ugh.
<sgclark> I cannot spell debian correctly today to save my life.
<clivejo> Installation of 9.10 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/482166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482166 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 9.10 installation grub error 15" [High,Confirmed]
<clivejo> confirmed and high importance
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> mustnt have been that important
<sgclark> mm not us anyway
<valorie> well, stuff gets fixed and the devel doesn't know about /forgets about the bug report
<valorie> life happens
<sgclark> true that.
<yofel> that's not quite what "Importance" says here.. more like "amount of affected people"
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<clivejo> Im joking yofel
<yofel> heh. Well, it's an ubiquity bug report
<clivejo> a lot of them are
<clivejo> using that link you posted
<yofel> hm, the filter is too wide now it seems :/
<yofel> it *should* only list ubiquity reports tagged kubuntu, but doesn't seem to do that
<yofel> anyway, off to bed
<yofel> gn
<valorie> sweet dreams, yofel
<valorie> it would be great if some folks could step up and mentor kids triaging bugs or packaging
<valorie> soon
<valorie> or make videos
<valorie> etc.
<sgclark> Wish I could, If I step up for anymore I only have sleep to give up time wise. Though I guess sleep is over rated.
<valorie> no, your health is more important than anything else
<valorie> if we have to drop out of the contest because people can't do it, then that's what we have to do
<valorie> since it seems that my father is forgetting/has forgotten how to swallow
<valorie> I'm unsure what my time will look like in the near future
<sgclark> :(
<valorie> and my health comes before FOSS
<valorie> no matter how much I love y'all
<sgclark> my aunt is not doing so well. just put her in hospice
<valorie> I'll find out more tonight
<valorie> and that may be the next step for him
<valorie> fortunately, they do hospice at that facility, so he won't have to be moved
<sgclark> nice
<sgclark> my aunt is in Vegas with no family.. :( my mom had to go back to work
<sgclark> in Phoenix
<sgclark> I may be taking a road trip soon
<sgclark> then there is holidays..
<valorie> getting old ain't for the faint of heart
 * sgclark runs of screaming
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my husband says he'll put up lights when I finish the shopping
 * valorie runs off screaming too
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> speaking of husbands, I need to make mine coffee and lunch. bbl
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> good night lol
<lordievader> Hehe, sleep well sgclark 
<sitter> grml
<sitter> yofel: qa.kubuntu will want a distupgrade
<sitter> for some reason it is running vivid Oo
<sgclark> I am really sleeping, but I am certain he never found clemens to secure that for us.
<yofel> sitter: I know that, but unless you want to do that I won't get to that before christmas
<sitter> if the server was cooked I might, but since it isnt :P
<sitter> trying to bring back kubotu tho
<clivejo> Please allow some time for this to be processed.  How long is some time?
<excalibr> Hi. What/where is proper channel to submit bugs report for packages in kubuntu ci ppa?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<excalibr> Hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi excalibr
<excalibr> BluesKaj, any idea what/where is proper channel to submit bugs report for packages in kubuntu ci ppa?
<excalibr> Ive looked at the their launchpad page but I dont see any bugs reports ever submitted there
<BluesKaj> excalibr, open dolphin , choose help , then bug and follow the instructions
<excalibr> okidoki
<yofel> packaging bugs, good question.. app bugs go to kde and select "compiled from sources" for the version
<batteronizer> Hi yofel, I followed this guide: http://kate-editor.org/get-it-kde-4-x/ to try build Kate for qt4
<batteronizer> following this, none of the plugins appear including Pate in the plugin manager
<batteronizer> is there any additional build step to get the plugins?
<excalibr> yofel, where is 'kde'
<excalibr> bugs.kde.org?
<excalibr> SOrry this is my first time submitting bugs report in kubuntu
<yofel> excalibr: yes, bugs.kde.org. If you use the "Report a bug" menu entry it will send you there as well
<yofel> batteronizer: I don't have time to look into their build instructions, but maybe your QT_PLUGIN_PATH isn't set to the correct plugin location
<batteronizer> yofel: thanks, i'll check that
<clivejo> batteronizer: were you looking into the JS plugin for kdevelop?
<batteronizer> clivejo: no, meteor ones for kate
<excalibr> yofel, I hope this is fine https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356275
<ubottu> KDE bug 356275 in general "akonadi-backend-sqlite requires virtual package qtbase-abi-5-4-2 but libqt5core5a now provides qtbase-abi-5-5-1" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> excalibr: please close that again, that's a packaging issue
<excalibr> yofel, hmm sorry I can't find 'compile from source'
<yofel> excalibr: just close it, that's the wrong place for the bug
<excalibr> where is right place then?
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you guys ever set something up?
<excalibr> Ok just marked the report as invalid. I assume thats what you wanted me to do
<yofel> excalibr: for now just tell us here which CI ppa you're using, which release and what package version of akonadi-backen-sqlite
<yofel> someone will look at it
<excalibr> yofel, it's kubuntu ci ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable Release is willy. akonadi-backend-sqlite version is 4:15.08.2+git20151112.0037+15.10-0
<yofel> thanks, sorry for the confusion
<shadeslayer> yofel: set something up for?
<yofel> shadeslayer: CI bugtracking, or is there any kind of procedure for that other than IRC?
<shadeslayer> not really
<yofel> kthx
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<BluesKaj> sgclark, how long to boot in this morning? ...still almost 3mins here
<sgclark> did not reboot. just opened the lid heh
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you provide me with the output of 'sudo systemd-analyze blame'?
 * yofel uses the bootup time of his office notebook to fetch some coffee every morning
<sgclark> Oh I did do that blame and it is gpu-manager for me
<BluesKaj> lordievader, already did that, nothing relevant shows 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What is the top offender?
<lordievader> sgclark: Wasn't that only usefull for hybrid setups? /me has forgotten -.-
<sgclark> no clue honestly
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the longes time interval is this ,  2.283s dev-sdg1.device, the rest are in millisecs/ms
<BluesKaj> nothing in 'blame" adds up to almost 3mins
<lordievader> Sdg? 7 disks?
<lordievader> If you really want to get into it you can allways take a closer look at the 'systemd-analyze plot' output.
<BluesKaj> 3 disks , one internal HDD , one internal SSD and one outboard HDD
<BluesKaj> 14.04 boots in less than 20 secs
<lordievader> Odd that one gets assigned sdg... perhaps there is some probing going wrong... causing a lot of timeouts.
<yofel> could also be due to the port assignment, my desktop will skip device names if a port has nothing connected to it. (resulting in e.g. sda, sdb, sde, sdf)
<yofel> and yeah, systemd doesn't seem to be very fast at device detection
<yofel> (mostly because it's non-greedy)
<lordievader> Hardware detection in general isn't very fast.
<BluesKaj> the boot time was very fast for a few days after an upgrade, then it slowed to a crawl after the next upgrade...guess it's some plasma delay bug according to Tj.
<BluesKaj> both Xenial and Trusty are on the SSD, so I don't think it has much to do with drive detection or even HW for that matter
<BluesKaj> Let's blame systemd ! :-)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<lordievader> Systemd is rather lovely imo.
<BluesKaj> hmm the last upgrade cut my boot time in half...almost :-)
<clivejo> what is your boot time BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj>  clivejo a little over 90secs now, it was 3mins this morning
<clivejo> eakk
<BluesKaj> yreah
<clivejo> mine is 47 seconds from switch on, with a 2 second pause for me to enter password
<clivejo> slowest part is getting into Plasma
<BluesKaj> there's a systemd job running for 90secs in the bootlist
<BluesKaj> disk search I think.. lordievader might be on the right track here
<lordievader> My boot time, as reported by systemd-analyze, is ~18 seconds of which 4 seconds is due to my slow typing of the luks password ;)
<BluesKaj> brb, gonna make sure
<BluesKaj> that boot took 110 secs..." a start job is running for dev-disk", this takes 90secs
<BluesKaj> i have the outboard uuid entry in fstab
<sgclark> kubuntu-dev team expired from qt5 uploaders. that seems important
<soee> when can we expect any Plama 5.5 version in xenial or wily ?
<sgclark> soon(tm)
<sgclark> but honestly I don't know, things are going to be bumpy while we sort things out.
<genii> The "STILL FAILING" to "Yippee, build fixed!" ratio seems a bit discouraging so far
<sgclark> genii: just build rder failure, actually making progress now
<sgclark> order*
<sgclark> but yes, these debian merges are the current blocker on everything new and shiny. such as life. I have not sorted out how to clone myself.
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and passes around the mugs
<sgclark> mmm coffee
<valorie> Folks, anyone thinking about mentoring GCi for KDE, please speak up SOON
<valorie> the 7th is looming, and we are short about 100 tasks
<sgclark> heh also need GCi for Kubuntu and short task here
<valorie> sgclark: 75 tasks is the minimum at start of the contest on the 7th
<valorie> and stephanie suggests we have at least 50 more unpublished to be used on demand
<sgclark> ah.
<valorie> and we don't even have 50 yet
<valorie> so it's crunch time
<sgclark> well we lack mentors.
<valorie> yes
<sgclark> with my aunt I cannot commit unfortunately.
<valorie> it seems that you and I are not alone in time-crunch this year
<valorie> it seems to be everybody, simultaneously
<sgclark> that was not the case when I agreed to Kubuntu being a part of it. Life ...
<valorie> right
<valorie> life changes
<sgclark> I certainly could use help with debian merges. but alas
<sgclark> I could be jumping on a plane tonight, I just don't know
<valorie> I'm still thinking about Scale
<sgclark> I am trying to do that now, I am speaking.. so I probably should show up
<sgclark> I think the rooms are gone already though...
<valorie> if I do decide to go, can we share a room?
<valorie> ah
<sgclark> I don't know. depends what I can get
<valorie> ScottK: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and how are ya!
<valorie> ok
 * ScottK waves.
<valorie> I can't decide right now, I'm still fraught about my dad
<valorie> although he was good last night
<clivejo> sgclark: who is responsible for QT package in ubuntu?
<sgclark> dunno
<clivejo> I see yofel copied it over for the wily staging ppa
<clivejo> but xenial is version or two behind
<sgclark> oh yeah we nneeded 5.5 for kde
<clivejo> I think thats why your karch wont build in xenial
<sgclark> Mirv was doing stuff with qt earlier.
<yofel> clivejo: Mirv, but he put what we can get for xenial in to the archive
<clivejo> but I cant get QT to build in xenial
<sgclark> qt would stop a package from finding its files? really?
<sgclark> I find that odd, but ok, I am not a qt expert by any stretch
<clivejo> sgclark: just a theory, the same package builds in wily
<sgclark> yofel: curious, did you put applications in archive? 
<sgclark> there is an important ktp patch that needs to be applied, backported etc
<yofel> no
<yofel> got interrupted with plasma and the wily-applications
<sgclark> ok cool
<clivejo> nice : http://luisbg.blogalia.com//historias/76017
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-05
<clivejo> grrrr
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> whoops, sorry
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> hi
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-06
<clivejo> hummm my wired connection in xenial seems to have stopped working!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-05
<valorie> boo, even on zesty I'm still on kdeconnect 0.8-0ubuntu5 and no peruse :(
<valorie> any reason we've not added those two to staging?
<acheronuk> valorie: I'll see if I can sort that in the next few days
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> when I was running kci/unstable they ran without problem
<DarinMiller> valorie,  on YY with staging: kdeconnect/now 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 amd64 [installed,local]
<DarinMiller> valorie: what is peruse?
<valorie> braggart!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> comic book reader
<acheronuk> comic book reader
<acheronuk> snap!
<valorie> https://peruse.kde.org/
<valorie> snaps are fine for testing
<valorie> but I prefer apt for most things
<valorie> Discover doesn't find a snap
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #746: SUCCESS in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/746/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hiya
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/5/
<DarinMiller> Hey Simon.  Things are great here.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Any progress?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk: Are we OK to upload whatever is in Backports Landing right now to Zesty?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/40/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Snaps better then just for testing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *than
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> did we not just have a lot of talking about that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/334/
<ahoneybun> valorie: Discover can't find most applications either
<[Relic]> is that like in 16.10 where when it was reparsing the list it didn't show anything at all till it was done and never showed it was working on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #126: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #141: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #161: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #189: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #127: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #142: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #106: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #190: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #162: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #111: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #36: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #63: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/23/
<ahoneybun> anyone else getting spammed with PMs?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/23/
<valorie> ahoneybun: please report the nicks to #freenode
<valorie> ubuntu ops are getting slammed
<valorie> it's on OFTC too
<ahoneybun> "kloeri,     AKA             "Bryan  Ostergaard"         is     a       known       pedophile     and         child  abuser.          Please      report any sightings             to           irc.gangste.rs          #tclmafia .       http://encyclopediadramatica.se/kloeri                    .9[6^?&[w;PA)7~SHcv} HHpdt(KWQ/#fRIS2[vUIHa*:&A#"
<ahoneybun> something like that
<valorie> don't repeat the spam
<valorie> just the nick and other info you have
<ahoneybun> I am not
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> it's a lot of random nicks though
<ahoneybun> different IPs too
<valorie> I've not gotten hit
<ahoneybun> it's been hitting me all day
<valorie> I might have set my mode to +R
<ahoneybun> over and over
<valorie> Set '/umode +R'
<ahoneybun> what does that do?
<valorie> info about that: "/quote help umode"
<ahoneybun> sounds like it would help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #64: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #72: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #53: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #73: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #19: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/27/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373276
<ubottu> KDE bug 373276 in kcontrol module "commit "Do not ask for root permissions when it's unnecessary" makes it difficult to add a new user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> if mparillo or anyone could confirm that ^^^, would be great :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/28/
<mparillo> acheronuk: TY. I added my comments to KDE bug 373276, but I lack the karma to change its status to confirmed. Since you assigned JR, I think that should be enough, however.
<ubottu> KDE bug 373276 in kcontrol module "commit "Do not ask for root permissions when it's unnecessary" makes it difficult to add a new user" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373276
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tsdgeos> please guys SRU konversation 1.6.2 since 1.6.1 crashes every time i try to edit a server
<tsdgeos> santa_: ↑
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #36: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #37: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #84: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #78: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #38: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #50: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #23: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/23/
<acheronuk> santa_: was just trying out gbp-archive on a dummy run, and it is missing off the epoch on the git tags. can that be fixed if possible please?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: So progress? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #41: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/41/
<yofel> maybe by just calling git buildpackage the way git-tagpkg does? As that's the behavior that's expected
<acheronuk> #Tag the version
<acheronuk> git_repo.create_tag('ubuntu/%s-%s' % (changelog.upstream_version,changelog.debian_revision))
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #39: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/39/
<acheronuk> form the script in ng tooling ^^^
<yofel> gbp buildpackage --git-ignore-branch --git-tag-only --git-sign-tags --git-debian-tag="ubuntu/%(version)s" --git-debian-tag-msg="%(pkg)s Ubuntu release %(version)s" "$@"
<yofel> the tag should also be signed with an appropriate message for releases
 * wxl stretches
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai :D
<acheronuk> yofel: if we are signing the tags, then how would I prepare the sources and tag at the same time on say my linode container, where I have no access to my gpg key?
<acheronuk> the sources I can do unsigned, but the tagging will fail fatally without my key
<yofel> uhm, you don't.. I guess :/
<yofel> I wonder if a remote agent is a thing
<yofel> OTOH, you could tag locally, then change the script so it generates sources from tags
<yofel> which would probably make more sense
<acheronuk> you can allegedly do some weird gpg agent forwarding via a parallel ssh session, but that seemed a complete pain when I read about it.
<acheronuk> yofel: I can do all locally, but just have to do juggling with the larger source packages to put things together, as uploading a 230MB .tar.xz with the signed .changes etc to ftp for a sponsor to grab with my home connection is not going to happen
 * acheronuk glares at oxygen-icons source
<yofel> yeah, I can imagine.. that's why the upload script was always indended to be run by the sponsor, but that's somewhat inconvenient right now
<acheronuk> yeah. as said, can work around it. just a faff, that is all
<ahoneybun> mm search is not working in 5.8.4
<ahoneybun> maybe was in 5.8.3 not sure 
<acheronuk> what search? file search? via kicker or krunner?
<ahoneybun> kicker
<ahoneybun> krunner runs fine
<acheronuk> ok here, not that I tend to use it much
<acheronuk> santa_: ping!
<valorie> yofel: you are not willing to/have the time to upload?
<santa_> acheronuk: pong
<acheronuk> santa_: are you ok with frameworks being uploaded as it is now?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes
<valorie> oh, btw: I second tsdgeos' request for an upgrade of Konvi
<valorie> it keeps crashing if I close it
<acheronuk> santa_: one chance to change your mind :P
<santa_> acheronuk: I think it's ok, I don't have any pending stuff on frameworks as it is. I expect some mercy by the release team on a couple of autopkgtests but that's it
<acheronuk> ok, getting it done then
<santa_> there's only the epoch tag issue with KA, which is a minor issue andalready known
<santa_> acheronuk: so we have an sponsor or what?
<acheronuk> I borrowed the old tagging line, so they should be ok
<acheronuk> yes, we do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> \o/
 * wxl coughs
<tsimonq2> wxl: OHAI :D
 * valorie hands wxl a coughdrop
<wxl> oh hai :)
<santa_> acheronuk: who is going to upload, philip?
<santa_> tsdgeos: added the knoversation sru to our todo
<tsdgeos> tx
<acheronuk> santa_: nope, clive has been kind enough to agree
<santa_> oh, ok
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> santa_: how about plasma? what is your status for that?
<acheronuk> I know build deps mean it needs that FW built
<santa_> acheronuk: plasma seems fine as well except for kde-cli-tools autopkgtests, the thing is they are failing here but I have my doubts if they will fail on the official infra or not
<santa_> tl;dr -> go ahead and if anything we will fix it
<acheronuk> if we upload then plasma will just depwait on FW presumably 
<santa_> yes
<santa_> we have the kubuntu-retry-builds to help with that
<valorie> this is lovely news
<santa_> it ust be run against frameworks with --archive
<santa_> then against plasma once everything is built
<acheronuk> presumably you need to be a kubuntu-dev to run that with --archive?
<santa_> I guess
<santa_> I don't expect to have permissions to retry builsin the archive
<acheronuk> what I presumed
<valorie> I have a question
<valorie> in cases like Konvi where there was a new release, do we have a way of checking for that stuff, and automatically adding it to KCI?
<valorie> or does anyone run a script periodically to see?
<valorie> and how about new stuff like peruse, which we build successfully in KCI, but do not have in landing
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think backports in general is just for updates to software that are either in the repos or that we should
<ahoneybun> I think any software that is not in the repos for some reason can have it's own ppa
<valorie> oh
<valorie> but we should get it into the repos, correct?
<ahoneybun> well debian needs peruse first no?
<valorie> I mean, we want to provide all KDE software, at least all that is supported and runs
<valorie> according to our Policy
<ahoneybun> well that's a LOT of software
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: usually that is the case, although exceptions happen
<ahoneybun> valorie: there is another music type app that KDE is making as well
<valorie> it is, which is why I asked if we automate that
<ahoneybun> can't remember the name though
<valorie> beyond Minuet?
<ahoneybun> that one
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I found another Qt one, but they are not part of KDE -- I did write to the devels and suggest that they do incubation
<valorie> right, we couldn't get Minuet in last release because one of the needed libs wasn't released
<ahoneybun> valorie: I mean that policy also means we need to package up the WikiToLearn desktop client as well
<valorie> libdrumstick
<valorie> but I believe that now it is in the archive
<ahoneybun> oh yea that thing
<valorie> !info libdrumstick
<ubottu> Package libdrumstick does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info libdrumstick zesty
<ubottu> Package libdrumstick does not exist in zesty
<valorie> oh piffle
<valorie> I swear I saw it be accepted
<ahoneybun> !info libdrumstick0
<ubottu> libdrumstick0 (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (yakkety), package size 161 kB, installed size 657 kB
<valorie> ha
<ahoneybun> just searched the p.u.com
<ahoneybun> !info libdrumstick0 zetsy
<ubottu> 'zetsy' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports,
<valorie> ahoneybun: have they released the desktop client?
<ahoneybun> !info libdrumstick0 xenial
<ubottu> libdrumstick0 (source: libdrumstick): Qt4/C++ wrapper for ALSA Sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ahoneybun> valorie: there are plans to do so
<ahoneybun> just saying 
<valorie> cool
<valorie> we don't distribute unreleased software, for the most part
<ahoneybun> right
<acheronuk> this? http://kwave.sourceforge.net/
<valorie> yup
<valorie> took me forever to find out how to contact anyone
<valorie> and I've not gotten a reply
<acheronuk> there's a lot we could do, but so much gets going well, then runs out of steam
<valorie> right
 * valorie looks at plasma mobile
<acheronuk> though I would quite like this on KCI https://labplot.kde.org/
<valorie> oh yes!
<valorie> our scientific software is really well regarded
<acheronuk> there are versions of that getting synced, so it's already sorta being done
<valorie> !info labplot
<ubottu> labplot (source: labplot): interactive graphing and analysis of scientific data. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1 (yakkety), package size 1024 kB, installed size 4210 kB
<acheronuk> yes, kde has a great reputation for that :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: that is dead I think
<ahoneybun> last update was in Feb
<valorie> the mobile project?
<valorie> OK, so we get all the KDE software that Debian packages -- is all that automatic?
<acheronuk> labplot is very much alive. was dead for a few years, & now is come back
<ahoneybun> valorie: plasma mobile, yes
<ahoneybun> someone tested recently and it is unusable
<acheronuk> valorie: mostly, but we need to add new stuff to our packageset
<valorie> right, nobody right has time to work on it
<valorie> and noone is being paid to do it
<valorie> so it sits until interested people step up
<ahoneybun> well that's how something die
<ahoneybun> I don't think any 3rd party OS can make a push in mobile atm
<valorie> ok, I saw clive asking about that in -release
<acheronuk> need a better status page for the archive http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<acheronuk> santa_ and simon if you are reading: we need a MOTU to upload ksyntax-highlighting until it is in our packagset. though it;s not super urgent
<genii> @acheronuk BTW, I'm telling him Puppy because he's a known troublemaker in other channels like #debian so sort of trying to gently steer him out of *buntu spaces... :)
<acheronuk> genii: ok
<valorie> acheronuk: shadeslayer is a MOTU and can possibly be pursuaded to upload
<valorie> would be good to get all of our non-packageset uploads in one convenient archive for him though
<valorie> the same with asking the DMB about those packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that is a job for tommorow then :)
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: anyway I can take some package out of kci launchpad?
<valorie> take it out, ahoneybun?
<acheronuk> what package? take out means what?
<ahoneybun> yea peruse in this case
<ahoneybun> move to my own ppa
<valorie> copy it you mean?
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> it's all FOSS, including the packaging, so IMO yes
<acheronuk> the KCI build depends on qt 5.7 and KCI versions of frameworks. so you may have to rebuild, and hope
<ahoneybun> darn it
<ahoneybun> why....
<acheronuk> Depends: qml-module-org-kde-kirigami, qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0), libkf5archive5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0147), libkf5baloo5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0012), libkf5configcore5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0147), libkf5coreaddons5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0147), libkf5declarative5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0353), libkf5filemetadata3 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0206), 
<acheronuk> libkf5kiocore5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0328), libkf5kiowidgets5 (>= 5.28.0+p17.04+git20161205.0328), libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.7.0), libqt5qml5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5quick5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<ahoneybun> but it has a 16.10 build
<acheronuk> yes, but KCI has newer QT and frameworks than 16.10 on it's own does
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> let me look at the packaging.....
<ahoneybun> don't worry about it acheronuk
<ahoneybun> I was hoping I could do it on my own 
<acheronuk> try a copy doing a rebuild. see what happens?
<ahoneybun> what?
<acheronuk> the build deps are not high https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<ahoneybun> I was looking at that
<acheronuk> copy with a rebuild?
<ahoneybun> git clone and build local?
<acheronuk> you could (1) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=peruse&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ahoneybun> all there is a compat file
<ahoneybun> how did you...
<acheronuk> or as you say, build yourself from source and dput to your ppa
<ahoneybun> well let's see it
<ahoneybun> *see what this does
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #9: ABORTED in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/9/
<ahoneybun> failed
<ahoneybun> dep wait
<ahoneybun> mm kde-newstuff
<ahoneybun> qml-module-org-kde-newstuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ah. probably so
<ahoneybun> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/296642606/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.peruse_1.1+p16.10+git20161126.1335-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ahoneybun> !info qml-module-org-kde-newstuff
<ubottu> Package qml-module-org-kde-newstuff does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> !info qml-module-org-kde-newstuff zetsy
<ubottu> 'zetsy' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports,
<ahoneybun> !info qml-module-org-kde-newstuff zesty
<ubottu> Package qml-module-org-kde-newstuff does not exist in zesty
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that has changed recently, and is only in KCI so far
<ahoneybun> yea
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> what will be frameowrks 5.29 I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> can get it building I expect, but a fiddle
 * valorie waits impatiently
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I said to valorie last night I would :P
<valorie> I don't have time to read my humble bundle Doctor Who comics right now anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just got sidetracked with uploads to archive
<valorie> but at the cabin for New Year's party I will want it!
<acheronuk> I will get it done :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #747: SUCCESS in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #98: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #128: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #143: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #28: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/137/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Is your Kicker search fixed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No
<tsimonq2> wxl, DarinMiller, ahoneybun, valorie: Who wants to do some packaging work? I'll walk you through it... :) (first come first serve :P)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/41/
<valorie> tsimonq2: too much wine tonight, sorry
<valorie> actual wine, not WINE
<DarinMiller> I call shotgun....
<DarinMiller> wxl: What shall we package 1st?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: \o/ :)
<valorie> (peruse)
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Plasma 5.8.3 or 5.8.4.  I had the kicker issue on 5.83, but staging ppa's with 5.8.4 fixed it.
<tsimonq2> No this is a special request. :P
<tsimonq2> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<tsimonq2> EEK!
<DarinMiller> wow, thought this channel was dead....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Hm?!?
<DarinMiller> cool. I like kdevelop.  I use it at work.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Our job is to get 5.0.3 packaged and in a PPA.
<valorie> ovidiuflorin will be so happy if there is an up-to-date one in the archive!
<DarinMiller> Lots of silence this evening.... (I thought everyone must have gone to bed...)
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yep, in Zesty. :)
<DarinMiller> cool.
<DarinMiller> jumping on jenkins now....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Not a KCI thing. We grab it from the PPA and package like normal. :)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: So, you know how to get started, or shall I lead the way? :)
<tsimonq2> !info kdevelop zesty
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<DarinMiller> Clive showed me how to that once, but I cannot find my link to the PPA list.
<DarinMiller> to do^
<tsimonq2> Huzzah: https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/
<DarinMiller> oh, an lp link. I was thinking it was elsewhere....
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Do you have access to my linode container?
<DarinMiller> Uhh, I don't know where or what that is....
<tsimonq2> Ok, so the ninjas are each given their own container that they get to use for development purposes at dev.kubuntu.co.uk.
<tsimonq2> Where's your SSH key?
<DarinMiller> I have it  here: https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller
<DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+sshkeys
<tsimonq2> Ok, now, ssh -p 2202 ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<DarinMiller> command line IRC, way cool!
<DarinMiller> local working directory?
<tsimonq2> So I'll type comments in the workspace and we can do that. :)
<tsimonq2> Well it's just a fancy term for "the dir we're putting everything in." :P
<DarinMiller> Ok, I see the ~/workspace/kdevelop directory...
<tsimonq2> I've been told I type fast so please stop me if I'm going too fast. :P
<tsimonq2> RIght now I'd like to see if Clive put anything in Git or just uploaded to the PPA.
<tsimonq2> So now that it looks like he actually committed things to Git (yay!) it's much easier to work off of now.
<DarinMiller> Yep. Clive cool!
<DarinMiller> is cool!
<tsimonq2> So let's see what the last commit contained. He seems to have done a new upstream release, and while there's tooling for this, I want to look at the diff and show you everything that goes into this. :)
<tsimonq2> Heh, so, yeah, that's pretty much it... :P
<DarinMiller> very good.
<tsimonq2> So now we just need a new changelog entry there. We can do this by entering the "dch" command.
<DarinMiller> ah yes... I have used that once.
<tsimonq2> It's a nice tool that you should read the manpage for. ;)
<tsimonq2> Want your name in the changelog or mine? :)
<DarinMiller> Your's fine since you doing all the work. ..
<tsimonq2> Ok. :)
<tsimonq2> SO let's commit that to Git and push it...
<DarinMiller> I find it strange that comments between major changes are inserted at the bottom..
<DarinMiller> What is the -a?
<tsimonq2> All
<DarinMiller> Why not -A
<tsimonq2> Because... that's how they designed it? XD
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> So if you look at that script, DarinMiller, I use that to check out KCI things
<DarinMiller> I wasn'
<DarinMiller> t done reading it all but OK.
<tsimonq2> Oh I'm sorry. What did you not get yet?
<DarinMiller> How does it know what tarball to dl?  In one of the config files I presume?
<tsimonq2> Yep. :)
<tsimonq2> One of santa_'s things, blame him. XDD
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<DarinMiller> santa_'s cool too. ;)
<tsimonq2> So now I have a script that just builds it for me. Let's pop this open...
<tsimonq2> I don't know about you but I'd rather not type that long sbuild command over and over again. XD
<DarinMiller> oh, the magic sbuild enviro.  I finally got mine working but have not tested it yet....
<tsimonq2> You got the gist of what that script does? :)
<DarinMiller> is this in the kdevelop toolbox?
<tsimonq2> Nope, my own way of not typing out things over and over.
<DarinMiller> I like it.
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Oh do I hate this error with a burning passion...
<tsimonq2> "Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<DarinMiller> hold on, reading error....
<DarinMiller> How to fix?
<DarinMiller> That's the error I was fighting 1.5 weeks ago...
<tsimonq2> Ah, I see, hold on, let me find some docs...
<tsimonq2> So we need to change Maintainer to this:
<tsimonq2> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<tsimonq2> Then use XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<tsimonq2> Let me demonstrate...
<tsimonq2> That should do the trick.
<tsimonq2> See what I did there?
<DarinMiller> Yes, replaced the Mainter line....
<DarinMiller> Maintainer...
<tsimonq2> That's literally what the problem is... :P
<tsimonq2> And oh shoot, we're not packaging for KCI, are we? I need to replace the KCI tarball and show you uscan!
<DarinMiller> I assume they build just fine on LP? No? So why does it break locally?  wrong envior settings?
<tsimonq2> Hm, not sure. Maybe gbp-ppa does something...
<tsimonq2> Great, I'm smart...
 * DarinMiller <shakes head while chuckling>
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: You know about uscan yet?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: nope
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Awesome time saving tool for fetching source tarballs. That's what debian/watch is for. :)
<DarinMiller> stop
<tsimonq2> Yep, I planned on it. :)
<DarinMiller> pwd please
<DarinMiller> nm  I see your prompt...
<DarinMiller> wt... 3 levels of kdevelop....
<tsimonq2> So you see what I did?
<tsimonq2> lol ik XD
<tsimonq2> Bueno?
<DarinMiller> you uscan'd --down-cur-ver very deep in the tree
<tsimonq2> Yup, see?
<DarinMiller> yes
<tsimonq2> Ok, cool.
<tsimonq2> Let's build it! :D
<DarinMiller> does the script auto use -jx? where x is the # of cores?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Mmmm not sure
<DarinMiller> or maybe it was number of threads.  I played around a little bit with that and it makes a big difference!
<tsimonq2> Screen loading time is slow, watch my irssi clock. :P
<DarinMiller> your irssi clock?
<DarinMiller> oh i see ti.
<DarinMiller> Why did we have to grab kdevelop manually from LP?  Do we not have a script to batch process the kde packages?
<tsimonq2> Eh I felt lazy, I'm sure there's a script somewhere... :P
<tsimonq2> Oh noes!
<DarinMiller> I need this experience.  But, manually grabbing all plasma, frameworks and applications would be a bit tedious.
<DarinMiller> crash and burn
<DarinMiller> oh, secret build script
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> KCI has a different Qt than the archive
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah, it's just my KCI script except different values for the PPAs. :)
<DarinMiller> I assume sbuild could have been configured to match kci, yes?
<DarinMiller> but wait, this is not using sbuild....
<DarinMiller> you killed it.
<DarinMiller> dpkg-build died
<tsimonq2> Yup, let's see. :)
<tsimonq2> Ohhhh I know why...
<tsimonq2> So it needs a newer package, right?
<tsimonq2> Clive had all the needed deps in that PPA...
<tsimonq2> I;m smart... :P
<DarinMiller> yakkety?
<tsimonq2> He doesn't have Zesty builds, it'll do.
<DarinMiller> I like your work envir.  Any reason to not add ~/bin to your path to reduce typing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ...it is there
<DarinMiller> hopefully this is like a cat and has several lives :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh sorry, gotta attend to UWN stuff
<DarinMiller> Ok, np
<tsimonq2> Let's continue this tomorrow, I have UWN to do then bed, and this requires a lot more work...
<tsimonq2> (than I thought)
<DarinMiller> Sounds good, I will play with what you showed me for now....
<tsimonq2> Ok, let me know if you have questions. :)
<tsimonq2> Now get off my container! :D
<DarinMiller> how? just close my terminal?
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + A, D, Ctrl + D
<DarinMiller> I think you locked it.... not typing accepted....
<tsimonq2>   
<tsimonq2> You locked it up! :P
<DarinMiller> ok, i just killed my terminal.....
<tsimonq2> :)
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Mind pastebin'ing link your sbuild script?
<tsimonq2> Sure. :)
<tsimonq2> This is KCI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23586636/
<DarinMiller> Merci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #144: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #65: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #129: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #99: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #66: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #179: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #138: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #122: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #104: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #77: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #73: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #75: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #74: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #63: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/26/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/64/
<yofel> valorie: sorry, no. As I'm not particulary aware of what the guys have been up to with the packaging, sponsoring would involve reviewing every single package which would take several hours that I'm not willing to invest.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/30/
<acheronuk> why why why
<acheronuk> Architecture 	Builders 	Queue
<acheronuk> amd64 	88 	35911 jobs (39 hours) 
<acheronuk> just my luck to have archive test rebuilds going on when we upload frameworks! 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #77: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/77/
<yofel> acheronuk: the test rebuilds should have the lowest possible build score though, so you should't have to care about them
<acheronuk> yofel: yeah, I noticed now :)
<acheronuk> now sure if they slow down autopackagetests, but guess even they have higher priorities while they do share the same builders
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #65: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/65/
<yofel> do they? I thought autopackagetests run on a different infrastructure
<yofel> might share the machines though
<acheronuk> ah, maybe...
<acheronuk> [21:51]  <cjwatson> those don't affect LP builders
<acheronuk> [21:51]  <cjwatson> they run on the same cloud but there are quotas
<acheronuk> patience is required then for all the "tests in progress"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #78: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #38: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/27/
<acheronuk> yofel tsimonq2 santa_ et al: could you please review (and add to if needed) the list of packages that we needs adding to our packageset please?
<acheronuk> trello card is here: https://trello.com/c/NsNY1KVq/237-packages-to-add-to-kubuntu-packageset
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ahoneybun> ?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ? what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm why was I added to that card?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I have no idea about package set
<acheronuk> no problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 how did you get on with kdevelop?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not good so far, clivejo
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Working on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ALSO
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 rings large bell
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Backports Landing is broken, read the kubuntu-ppa ML
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You know, the Launchpad ML
<clivejo> need help with anything?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #41: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/41/
<yofel> huh, why does kubuntu-ppa have a ML now o.O?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Why is -landing broken?
<clivejo> why am I so cold?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea why does it have a ML
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It should be on -devel
<clivejo> looking at the archives its had one for quite a while
<acheronuk> I can replicate the kde-l10-nl breakage and am trying a fix in my ppa
<acheronuk> not sure if I'm going about it the right way.....
<yofel> hm, guess I was just irritated by the moderation notice
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, I have added kjots, also there's another trello card to make an script to check the packageset for frameworks/plasma/applications
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. will have a look at that later. thanks
<santa_> acheronuk: another topic: there's a lot of changes in KA, have you seen them?
<santa_> to sum up
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I've seem some of them. not sure I've 100% absorbed it all yet
<santa_> 1. I moved most of the package metadata (i.e. data which may change on each new upstream release) to the package-metadata directory
<santa_> 2. I changed the way the configuration is handled, now we won't have json files under conf/ we have now a conf/defaultrc having the default configuration and you can configure KA editing ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf
<santa_> 3. now you can configure the signing, so you won't have to type '-- -us -uc' each and everytime you execute gbp-whatever
<santa_> 4. lintian is disabled automatically when doing 'do-all gbp-whatever', this feature can be disabled in the user configuration
<santa_> if 4. works ok I would like to do something similar for git merge, to add '--no-edit' automagically
<santa_> acheronuk: any doubts, questions or suggestions?
<acheronuk> not 100% sure what the point of 4. is, but it'll probably be fairly obvious when I take a close look.
<santa_> from the README.ng
<santa_>         NOTE: don't miss the '--no-edit' option for 'git merge', otherwise the editor may pop up
<santa_>               for any and all of the dozens of packages you are working on
<santa_> hmm, sorry
<santa_> acheronuk: you meant the lintian auto disabling? what's the point of auto disabling it?
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> the point is getting a "do-all gbp-whatever" done faster
<santa_> for instance when we package a new version of frameworks we would be executing lintian twice
<santa_> (at least)
<santa_> one when we do "do-all gbp-newrelease" and another one when the packages are being built in the ppa
<santa_> the first one is pointless because:
<santa_> 1. it's done against a source build, therefore the list of issues is going to be incomplete
<santa_> 2. we will already have a complete list of lintian issues in the status page
<santa_> for the record a "do-all gbp-ppa" against frameworks takes ~ 10 mins here without lintian
<santa_> ~ 15 mins with lintian
<santa_> acheronuk: got it?
<acheronuk> yes, got it
<santa_> k, thanks for your attention :)
<acheronuk> santa_: the retry script is seeing the kio-dev package in the archive as available, but the dev package is actually not installable as it's held up with a new binary for approval by the release team
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm against stopping Lintian.
<santa_> tsimonq2: have you read the complete thing?
<acheronuk>  New binary: kio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.28.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We can't catch *all* things reported by Lintian because it's a source package, but not the obvious stuff. We all make mistakes.
<santa_> tsimonq2: let me insist. did you read the complete thing?
<acheronuk> santa_:  if it's not possible to detect held binaries, maybe the retry script can cache it's last output to compare and warn you that it's not managing to do anything new, so you should investigat?
<acheronuk> or that a dev package that should be available actually wasn't?
<santa_> acheronuk: we just have to check that the version is actually correct, I'm going to work on this now, who is executing the script, clive?
<acheronuk> santa_: yep
<santa_> clivejo: ping?
<acheronuk> what version?
<santa_> the version of the source package
<clivejo> yes?
<santa_> clivejo: I'm working on a patch to solve the issue you are pointing out with kio wating in the new queue, I need you to test it because I won't have permissions to do that. are you using KA from latest master?
<clivejo> yes, latest as of about 13:00 today
<santa_> allright, I will give you a diff of the intended patch as soon as I have it, ok?
<clivejo> Im off for food very shortlyt
<santa_> no problem, there's no rush
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: I saw your answer to a Plasma 5.8 query in the #kubuntu channel. When you you think inviting them to help test will be helpful?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: pretty soon for people who can afford to break their boxes. just today I had someone who took a chance at the landing ppa and found an issue with language packs upgrade, that I then fixed
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: I would just like to discuss when where and who to include in any "calls for testing"
<acheronuk> I really want to get that in backports before Xmas :)
<acheronuk> but only if it's going to be a good experience for users. half baked is not good enough
<marco-parillo> Understood. I always wonder when people complain, how willing they are to just try something.
<acheronuk> yes, have had people want to try something new and untested because they just 'want it', then call you every name under the sun when it's not perfect. thus are people
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: I have just pushed a few fixes to kubuntu-retry-builds, now it should deal better with missing build dependencies. see the commit log for details
<santa_> acheronuk: so I didn't check the version actually, using the info from launchpad directly seems better
<sick_rimmit> Hi there
<santa_> right now if you execute it against the archive it will rebuild nothing because of kio
<clivejo> ImportError: No module named jsmin
<clivejo> Rebuild candidates: Total: 486, Skipped: 346, Valid: 140, Actually rebuilt: 0
<santa_> clivejo: about jsmin, the needed package should be installed by the ka-deps package
<santa_> clivejo: see the section 2.3 from README.ng
<sick_rimmit> Hey there
<sick_rimmit> We're in BBB holding a pre-show
<sick_rimmit> be great if you guys have any news to share with us
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu Podcast #19 is now LIVE! Join us in http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<valorie> hi folks, I don't see peruse on that trello card -- should I add it?
<valorie> oh, duh, if I login it helps
<valorie> !info minuet
<ubottu> Package minuet does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info minuet zesty
<ubottu> Package minuet does not exist in zesty
<ahoneybun> it's not in there
<valorie> just checking before I added it
<wxl> monr kids
<acheronuk> evening :)
<santa_> wxl: hey if you have some spare time would you like to try to update konversation for zesty?
<wxl> santa_: i got into work late but i can work on that in a bit.
<santa_> wxl: ok, I will be very glad to review, once we get it we could sru it for yakkety
<wxl> santa_: is there a reason it's not in zety fix?
<santa_> wxl: because it doesn't fail I guess, we have 1.6.1, a fellow kde devel requested the latest 1.6.2 version
<santa_> 1.6.1 crashes when editing a server, just checked
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> editing servers apparently crashes 1.6.1
<wxl> is there a bug report?
<acheronuk> not sure if a bug, but the the fix commit or one of them is: https://cgit.kde.org/konversation.git/commit/?h=1.6&id=4fa92f7e55dea6354a7dbeae1ddf62c4357912e2
<wxl> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/All/search/?q=konversation
<wxl> ???
<santa_> so it's not on the kci
<valorie> konversation crashes for me now when I quit it
<valorie> which is weird
<wxl> okie dokie
<santa_> wxl: but you don't need get it on the kci to package the new version
<wxl> sure, got it
<wxl> so dumb question but basically i just need to grab upstream, the packaging for 1.6.1, edit the latter as needed to reflect the new version, build it and call it good, yes?
<santa_> wxl: more or less, you also need to sync the packaging in git first, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation
<santa_> vs https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+ref/kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<wxl> oh!
<santa_> wxl: so before anything just sync the kubuntu_yakkety_archive branch to the ubuntu2 version, then you can create the kubuntu_zesty_archive branch on top of kubuntu_yakkety_archive, and then update to 1.6.2 on the kubuntu_zesty_archive branch
<wxl> ok i think i got it
<wxl> santa_: to be clear, which is the best file to grab that from? the debian.tar.xz no?
<santa_> wxl: yes, you could - alternatively dget the dsc link, then dkg-source -x whatever.dsc then copy all debian/* files
<wxl> santa_: do you prefer one over the other?
<santa_> not really, as long as the result is good
<wxl> XD
<santa_> just sayin
<wxl> does README.source need to be thre?
<wxl> i'll just leave i guess
<clivejo> is konversation in LP git?
<wxl> yes
<clivejo> can you post the URL pls?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey guys. I'm thinking about writing a blog post about Kubuntu. I want to cover three points: …  1. Backports is coming, hold your horses.  …  2. Extra bodies always help, here's how to join.  …  3. We want testers, come find us.  … Y'all for or against me doing that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> backports might be touchy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I might explain our workflow as well.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but an update is nice
<wxl> santa_: merge proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *would be nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I can be careful. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I want to go a little into why, not gonna name names or anything...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Just a little, glossing over it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well that might not be a great idea
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> though everything in here is logged and public so
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> If you want, I can run it by you guys before I post it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that would be cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Won't hurt I think. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Oh, and don't we need an artist?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> nope couldn't hurt
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well wel have andres around sometimes
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been doing somethings here and there
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I mean do we want someone in addition? A dedicated artwork guy that's around most of the time?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not saying Andres doesn't do ANYTHING...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well we mostly ship KDE artwork
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> he does
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> he did the website cover picture
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well OK
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I guess I'm just asking if we need one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> we don't need much
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Or if Andres is enough
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> testers are needed more then anything I think
<wxl> this is the 1.6.2 version of konversation, right? https://cgit.kde.org/konversation.git/commit/?id=bd0add0e9f59eb3fc750d745364f65a06abdbb67
<Sho_> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 if you want I can post it on the website unless you just need it on your own blog
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Let's see once I write it. I may put a personal touch on it and it may look weird there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm k
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'm always willing to look over writing, whether blog posts or news on the site
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think I'm going to submit it to the KC for modifications.
<wxl> is there anything in the KA packaging that would allow me to quickly grab a particular version of a release tarball?
<wxl> (upstream)
<santa_> wxl: you can do it with uscan --rename --force-download then put it into the build area
<clivejo> uscan not quick enough?
<wxl> ah lovely
<santa_> wxl: but anyway if you build it with gbp-ppa that should get you the tarball, doesn't it
<santa_> ?
<wxl> let me see
<wxl> there are so many choices, i just want to make sure i'm doing the right thing!
<wxl> or rather the *best* thing
<valorie> always good to have choices, even if it's confusing
<valorie> imo
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah, debuild doesn't look I  build-area. Too complicated for me. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *in
<wxl> aww hell
<wxl> there's no trusty in ka-deps
<mparillo> tsimonq2: My instinct is when we get questions (and especially complaints) about backports, is to ask if they have sacrificial machines, partitions, or VMs for testing. acheronuk replied to me that he would be cautious about a blanket invitation to help test at this point.
<clivejo> valorie: have you still KCI enabled on your travel laptop?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> I don't think I ppa-purged though
<clivejo> no no, dont want you to
<valorie> I can get it out and check if you like
<clivejo> want you to test something :P
<valorie> have just been listening to the podcast but all of a sudden there is silence
<valorie> ok, getting it
<wxl> sigh.
<wxl> is there a spare contianer i could use to do development on?
<wxl> santa_: how can i get ka-deps for trusty?
<santa_> wxl: well I could backport it but I would recommend you to use something newer for development
<valorie> clivejo: started it up, what would you like me to test?
<wxl> santa_: well back to that other idea then. got a spare container? XD
<clivejo> valorie: waiting on LP to publish
<valorie> ok
<santa_> wxl: I could give you a xenial shell. why are you using trusty anyway?
<wxl> santa_: oh well it's just what we have going on at work. say no more or else we'll have to listen to simon whine for hours on end
<valorie> Kubuntu at work is better than Windows at work!
<valorie> even if old
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #187: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/187/
<wxl> you mean especially if it's old
<wxl> really my biggest concern is that both my work machine and my laptop need a major rebuilding
 * wxl sighs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #188: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/188/
<clivejo> wxl: can you come on BBB?
<wxl> sure but i'm not sure my mic is going to behave all that well
<clivejo> no prob
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> ugh i forgot the pw
<clivejo> welcome
<wxl> i knew it was something stupid like that XD
<clivejo> valorie: can you do a apt update and install konversation
<valorie> ok
<valorie> actually, it looks like I did do a ppa-purge
<valorie> therefore I'll re-add and update
<valorie> errors were encountered while processing: kde-runtime, jovie, kio-audiocd, kmouth, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<valorie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pata7ivmb
<clivejo> did you do an apt update?
<clivejo> I deleted the kde-runtime packages from it
<clivejo> are you sure you did a ppa-purge?
<clivejo> somehow you still have that package that I deleted from the PPA
<valorie> I'll ppa-purge again
<valorie> probably didn't apt update after doing that
<valorie> now I remember
<valorie> it gave me a huge number of things to be done, so I didn't do it
<valorie> now ppa-purging
<acheronuk> 'apt-cache policy kde-runtime' should only show the version from the main archive or staging ppas, if purged ok
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #748: SUCCESS in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/748/
<valorie> ok, purge went ok
<valorie> now updating
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pui6crdur
<valorie> acheronuk: is that right ^^^
<tsimonq2> valorie: While you're online, can we update the !ninjas flag? :D
<tsimonq2> s/we/you/ :P
<valorie> so clivejo -- just plain apt update, or add the kci again?
<valorie> tsimonq2: I don't have the power to do that
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<clivejo> install the old version of kde-runtime
<valorie> please decide on exactly how it should read, and ask in #ubuntu-ops
<tsimonq2> Sorry for the ping guys!
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Ok, I see
<valorie> clive, the version that is offered there in my pastebin?
<acheronuk> sudo apt-get install kde-runtime=4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/42/
<valorie> acheronuk: done
<valorie> so, to test the newest konvi, add the kci/unstable again, or is it in a PPA by itself?
<valorie> clivejo, or acheronuk ^^^
<clivejo> add unstable again
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> do an update and then install konversation
<tsimonq2> WHAAAAAAT O________O
<tsimonq2> WHY!
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<valorie> under way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #35: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #112: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #302: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/302/
<valorie> first bug I encountered in kci/unstable -- there is no restart or shutdown available in the menu
<valorie> second one: starting gives me a black screen and device descriptor read/64, error -110
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #78: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/78/
<valorie> oh, first part: [     22.681100] usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<valorie> so I think probably purging again
<clivejo> I cant see how usb has anything to do with unstable ?
<valorie> gah, not sure I can get our of this
<valorie> out
<valorie> me either
<clivejo> try switching it off, wait 30 seconds and turn it on again
<valorie> yes, that will be my first thing
<valorie> huh, Kubuntu glows briefly after I hit the off-switch
<valorie> that's comforting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #79: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #295: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/128/
<valorie> hmmm, same result
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #80: ABORTED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #303: ABORTED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #296: ABORTED in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/296/
<valorie> oh, but this time I can access the terminal
<wxl> ok
<valorie> but it seems it is not connected to wireless, so I'm not sure how successfull ppa-purge will be
<wxl> !info konversation-data zesty
<ubottu> konversation-data (source: konversation): data files for Konversation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 3471 kB, installed size 11184 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/22/
<valorie> grrr, forgot this lil lappy is wifi only
 * wxl generates entropy with find /
<valorie> I guess I'll have to re-install from usb
<valorie> :(
<wxl> fail sheesh
<valorie> but not now, dinner....
<acheronuk> valorie: why KCI repo?
<wxl> jimminy christmas
<wxl> while [ $HOME ]; do find /; done
<wxl> FINALLY
<valorie> clive wanted me to test the new konversation
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: thinking of putting xenial on my deskop once I grab a small ssd 
<ahoneybun> for the OS at least
<valorie> anyway, later
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> mk-sbuild zesty --distro ubuntu
<wxl> Specified release (zesty) not known to debootstrap
<wxl> ????
<acheronuk> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-4 (yakkety), package size 27 kB, installed size 71 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ahoneybun> !info zetsy
<ubottu> Package zetsy does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> oooh nice acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> You don't need --distro ubuntu, wxl 
<wxl> tsimonq2: says it can't determine distro
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/138/
<tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> yeah there's no zesty link in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts
<wxl> weird
<wxl> still needed distro
<wxl> maybe this is wrong $distribution = "zesty";
<tsimonq2> omg yes
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> that'
<wxl> s on that wiki page you linked
<wxl> go fix it!
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<tsimonq2> Giving you crap :P
<tsimonq2> First time setup?
<wxl> yep 
<tsimonq2> So walk me through what you did
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<acheronuk> I used that wiki on this machine the other day and it set up fine. but this is a zesty box
<wxl> yeah mayhap that's the issue
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i should probably updaate this container to at least yakkety
<wxl> anyways i got it going now
<wxl> after getting rid of the keys and making the zesty link
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/23/
<acheronuk> wxl: fix kdiagram maybe?
<acheronuk> not sure if you heard clive say that in BBB?
<wxl> acheronuk: i think i could probably do that if all goes well with konversation here.
<acheronuk> wxl: cool. was just thinking of ninja points
<wxl> acheronuk: yep. much appreciated :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/338/
<acheronuk> hum. I hope someone in the release team approves that new kio binary soon :/
<acheronuk> otherwise frameworks in the archive is just stuck not building
<wxl> acheronuk: do you have any insight as to why konversation would fail on usr/share/appdata/org.kde.konversation.appdata.xml??
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: install Xenial, install standard updates, add backports-landing, update/dist-upgrade?
<acheronuk> wxl: appdata default locations have changed a while back. so the path in the .install file probably needs updating
<wxl> acheronuk: harumph.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> alright going to do it with my laptop now
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: good luck!
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's how I became a ninja. 40 PRs fixing things. XD
<ahoneybun> lovely to hear
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I will never forget
<wxl> hahahah
<tsimonq2> XDD
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's the one who approved them ALL. D:
<tsimonq2> *:D
<wxl> ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/org.kde.konversation.appdata.xml
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: quick question
<ahoneybun> do we still need this test?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go look at my wiki page, I link to my PRs. XDD
<acheronuk> wxl: the build log will show where they get installed in the build
<acheronuk> wxl: the install file needs to match that path
<wxl> right
<wxl> oh interesting
<wxl> metainfo instead of appdata
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: what test?
<acheronuk> the upgrade?
<acheronuk> or something else
<ahoneybun> the upgrade
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: well, every successful upgrade makes me fee better. though a upgrade from a default install is getting less useful now.
<wxl> is there a way to pick up the sbuild from the point of failure?
<ahoneybun> so what add the backports ppa, update/upgrade then add -landing?
<valorie> ha, sharing my phone's internet works
<DarinMiller> \o/
 * wxl notes that he currently has 3 tmux prefixes to keep track of
<ahoneybun> heyo clivejo
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> clem_l: 
<acheronuk> hi clem_l :)
<tsimonq2> Hey clem_l :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/36/
 * wxl thinks we should get all the flavor logos into the PUA of the Ubuntu fonts
<wxl> how much better this container would look if my status-line was blue and had a k and a kubuntu gear :)
<acheronuk> right. night night everyone. 2am here!
<wxl> heh nite acheronuk thanks for all the help
<DarinMiller> Nite Rik!
<wxl> btw hai DarinMiller 
<wxl> what you up to?
<tsimonq2> O HAI wxl :D
<DarinMiller> Hey wxl!  Just home from work and finished with dinner.
<DarinMiller> Hey tsimonq2!
<DarinMiller> It's a party in here.
<ahoneybun> hey nhandler
<wxl> DarinMiller: nice. still at work. came in late, but had some time to put together a container and get to work on bumping konversation to 1.6.2 in prep for a SRU in yakkety
<wxl> whoa nhandler "the other nathan" is here :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<wxl> PNG optimization on one CPU sucks.
<wxl> woo hoo konversation built!
<DarinMiller> wxl: it's nice that you have access outside while at work.  They keep tightening the screws at my work.
<DarinMiller> \o/
<wxl> DarinMiller: well, i have access over 22, so i ssh somewhere else so i can ssh to the container XD
<clem_l> hi everyone, many thanks for the coming update and for the heads up, greatly appreciated
<clem_l> I'm in GMT like acheronuk, so I'll head for bed, I look forward to testing it during the week
<tsimonq2> clem_l: It would be great if you could stay here for a bit to be fully updated when we press buttons. :)
<tsimonq2> Ok o/
<clem_l> I'll stay connected and autojoin during the week
<clem_l> I'll test on my side, and let me know if you want me to test specific areas or help in any way
<ahoneybun> thanks clem_l
<tsimonq2> Thanks clem_l :)
<clem_l> thanks guys and well done already, I know it was tricky to update QT and all for Plasma 5.8 to be able to get in
<ahoneybun> I didn't know that Linux Mint KDE was using the backports ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/42/
<clem_l> if it wasn't for the PPA there would be no Mint 18 KDE
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<tsimonq2> O_O :)
<clem_l> I know people rave about about Neon but they don't see the whole picture, it wasn't an option for us
<tsimonq2> clem_l: I've heard of people trying unsafe things to get new KDE stuffs, we want to make sure that DOESN'T happen :)
<tsimonq2> (in Mint)
<valorie> dang it, I can't backup my travel lappy, not that it is important, but I can login to the windows that I've never used!
<ahoneybun> Neon is more of a developer and people who know what they are doing
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu and Mint KDE is for users who just want things to work really
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> crap
<tsimonq2> Ohai wxl :)
<wxl> i guess my kubuntu_zesty_archive branch should be merged with kubuntu_unstable?
<wxl> ^^^ santa_ ?
<ahoneybun> clem_l: not a Mint user but your community is nice
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> that's the only thing that makes sense
<wxl> done
<clem_l> they're nice people, it's our smallest community but they absolutely love KDE :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Link me to your PRs and I'll go merge crazy. :)
<wxl> hopefully i did them right
<tsimonq2> clem_l: :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: Links?
<clem_l> they're going to have a heart attack when they hear 5.8 is coming
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312604
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312611
<tsimonq2> clem_l: So is that good or bad? XD
<clem_l> they've been waiting for a while and they don't understand the dependency bumps
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Where do I find the git stuff for kdevelop 5.0.3?  And what KA script that santa wrote the autoretrieve the tar file?
<clem_l> oh no, it's good
<wxl> in retrospect the changelog probably should have stayed at unstable, but i don't know. santa_ did say to make a kubuntu_zesty_archive branch
<clem_l> it's a weird situation because KDE is huge in terms of maintenance yet our KDE community is very small, and at the same time we want things to be stable yet Plasma isn't mature enough that you can freeze it for 2 years like that
<valorie> folks, can someone give me the names of the PPAs we're using to test?
<valorie> for YY
<tsimonq2> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<tsimonq2> and
<valorie> not gonna try kci/unstable again
<tsimonq2> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<tsimonq2> clem_l: *AHEM* ^ :)
<valorie> just those two, no -plasma or -frameworks?
<tsimonq2> Yeah that's EVERYTHING
<valorie> thanks, ts
<valorie> tsimonq2
<valorie> seems I've repaired the lil lappy with the help of my phone sharing network
<ahoneybun> clem_l: well 5.8 is an LTS release
<clem_l> yes so that's it for Qt updates then :)
<ahoneybun> so that should work well with Xenial for both our communities
<ahoneybun> 5.6.1 works with 5.8 Plasma
<clem_l> that's brilliant, when do you plan on pushing towards the backports PPA?
<wxl> headed home
<tsimonq2> Once everything in backports-landing is triple checked. :)
<ahoneybun> I believe we want a bit more testing before pushing it 
<tsimonq2> o/ wxl 
<ahoneybun> yea
<DarinMiller> later wxl 
<clem_l> you're talking days or weeks?
<tsimonq2> clem_l: THat's why we need your help, and in general testers. We don't want to break Mint!
<tsimonq2> 7 days min I think
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I've used it on my desktop and laptop with Yakkety and a Intel NUC with Xenial
<clem_l> ok I'll starting testing tomorrow or the day after
<ahoneybun> \o/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<clem_l> we're 99% vanilla on the KDE stack so it should go pretty smooth
 * DarinMiller tested 5.8.4 on 4 systems here, 1 desktop 3 laptops
<valorie> yay, updating now
<valorie> and I found out my windows install on that thing actually boots
<valorie> win8
 * DarinMiller **wife is a beta tester too and she doesn't even know it** :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<ahoneybun> living on the edge there
 * valorie is on ZZ
<valorie> workin' fine
<tsimonq2> ...do we have apps 16.04.3 in Backports yet?
<tsimonq2> Or just landing?
<acheronuk> just landing
<tsimonq2> O__o
 * acheronuk should not be here 
<tsimonq2> I think we're safe to move to Backports then guys
<tsimonq2> ?
<clem_l> same here acheronuk, come on let's go to bed
<clem_l> wait, I didn't mean it like that..
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> lol
<clem_l> right.. ok, good night everyone :)))
<tsimonq2> o/ clem_l 
<valorie> nice to meet ya clem
<valorie> niters
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I would rather keeps stuff together rather than move things to backports bit by bit
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So do "landing day" and just MOVE ALL THE THINGS XDDDD
<tsimonq2> Right? :D
<acheronuk> yep :P
<clem_l> I might ask people to test landing too
<clem_l> cause no matter how much you test, people always find more bugs :)
<tsimonq2> clem_l: Please do ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: plus the translations that go with the apps, will break stuff now if updated plasma doesn't go with them
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Fine. :P
<clem_l> did you test non-KDE QT apps in Xenial?
<acheronuk> clem_l: true. a curious tester who found the ppa pointed out a translations update bug just today
<acheronuk> clem_l: see https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/html/qtbase-abi-5.6.html
<clem_l> that's cool
<acheronuk> the important user facing apps on that list like calibre, qtcurve etc have been rebuilt against the new Qt 5.6.1 ABI
<clem_l> ok so they're part of the PPA now?
<acheronuk> yep
<clem_l> VLC is ok?
<acheronuk> only way we can do it
<tsimonq2> There's only one way we can find out, clem_l :)
 * tsimonq2 tucks acheronuk and clem_l into bed (:PP)
<acheronuk> think so, as it depends on QT, but not on qt 5.5.1 specifically
<acheronuk> but we can test :)
<tsimonq2> Yep :)
<acheronuk> for example Neon has Qt 5.7 but is using the xenial ubuntu build of vlc, which must have been built with qt 5.5.1
<acheronuk> no issues AFAIK
<clem_l> ah cool
<acheronuk> ok. really really goodnight. can sort any issues out if they do occur, I am sure
 * acheronuk goes to ZZZZzzzz....
<DarinMiller> nite again o/
<clem_l> oh.. there's an aptdaemon update?
<clem_l> pam-kwallet-init is being removed, but that's probably by design
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Needed for plasma discover, with new appstream and packagekit
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes, that should get removed
<clem_l> this is you via a proxy, almost in bed? :)
<tsimonq2> We have a Telegram channel. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes, this telegram bridge is great and evil at the same time!
<clem_l> oh, that reminds me..
<clem_l> your version of APT is 1.2.15
<clem_l> there's an issue in there which is fixed in 1.2.16 already
<clem_l> it affects debconf.py, and many python APT wrappers
<clem_l> apt reports its progress according to LC_NUMERIC in 1.2.15... so in French for instance instead of starting at 0.0000, it starts at 0,0000
<clem_l> that makes a lot of things crash when they int(progress) or float(progress)
<clem_l> let me find the issue..
<clem_l> if you're working on a point release for 16.04, try to get 1.2.17 in
<clem_l> https://github.com/Debian/apt/issues/27
<clem_l> you can reproduce this issue with ubiquity and apt 1.2.15, tell it to install stuff (the codecs for instance), give it an LC_NUMERIC which is French/Swedish/Russian, anything that uses commas as thousands separators and it should crash
<clem_l> it makes python-apt crash in mintinstall too
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Will have a look tomorrow to see if an update is on ubuntu's radar, if no one gets there first
<tsimonq2> I can look at it NOW. :P
<clem_l> Ubuntu and Mint differ on how they set their LC_NUMERIC, so I'm not sure...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Tha
<clem_l> in Mint you just choose English language, French timezone, codecs to be installed and it's a crash
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, That's a shock :P
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: How so? :P
<valorie> fooey, after update same hinky error message: [     22.681100] usb 1-1.6: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<valorie> I could boot into windows just fine
<valorie> hmm, wonder if it could be a kernel issue
<tsimonq2> valorie: What USB devices do you have plugged in?
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk turns off and hides phone
<clem_l> update went fine, no packaging issues
<clem_l> 5.8 looks neat, SDDM's got a new look :)
<clem_l> cool, it's exciting, it's going to be fun to test, ok I'm definitely going to bed now :)
<clem_l> ttyl all
<valorie> i had none plugged in at boot
<valorie> during the upgrade I plugged my phone in to share network, which worked just fine
<valorie> well, booting into the older kernel gave no error message, but still no plasma
<valorie> actually, no SDDM when I think of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/185/
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohai
<wxl> hai
<wxl> stupid lp
<tsimonq2> WHat now?
<wxl> this! https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312611
<wxl> stupid dumb and dumb
<tsimonq2> wxl: How good is your Python?
<wxl> decent
<wxl> not fantabulous
<wxl> gimme a few minutes and i can grok just about anything
<wxl> but there's a few unique constructs i don't quite get
<tsimonq2> Sec
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312616
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Omg dude fix the freaking merge markers!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> stupid crap jerk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I can't merge it without it being fixed
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so
<wxl> git checkout kubuntu_zesty_archive
<wxl> git merge
<wxl> fix
<wxl> etc
<wxl> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nope, just find the ======
<wxl> or do i start in yakkety? i always get confused about that
<wxl> they're not there!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OH WTF
<wxl> i think i understand
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wrap-and-sort duuuuude!
<wxl> i'm running off of my repo
<wxl> so i need to merge, i think
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> k
<wxl> um this is stressing my brain out
<wxl> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> then unstress your brain
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 384x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D6MdDxVb/file_1289.webp
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/335/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Got it wxl?
<wxl> YES
<wxl> i'm getting there
<wxl> one sec tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #142: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #181: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/181/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qrjTY0uY/file_1290.webp
<wxl> and back
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nv03PpbX/file_1291.mp4
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's up, doc?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/37/
<wxl> um
 * tsimonq2 twiddles thumbs
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> what the actual f------
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/130/
<tsimonq2> !language | wxl 
<ubottu> wxl: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> look at that debian changelog issue
<wxl> why are there two 1.6.1-1ubuntu2s???
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> No there aren't...?
<wxl> yeah there is
<tsimonq2> nuh uuuh
<wxl> the head of the context is 1.6.1-1ubuntu2
<wxl> from clive
<wxl> and THEN there's one from phil at the end of the diff
<wxl> only difference is clive's is unreleased
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> Where are you seeing this?!?
<wxl> WRONG
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> WRONG
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> it's not merging into yakkety dear
<wxl> there's one merge proposal that dealt with yakkety and one with zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #145: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/145/
<tsimonq2> ZOMG HEY YOU
<tsimonq2> WROOOOOONG
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312616
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Merge markers!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #182: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/176/
<wxl> ah hah!
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konversation/+merge/312618
<tsimonq2> wxl: You don't need a new PR every time!
<wxl> i needed to change the branch name anyways
<tsimonq2> BOI
<tsimonq2> WRAP
<tsimonq2> AND
<tsimonq2> SORT
<wxl> no
<wxl> i don't wanna
<tsimonq2> Then I won't merge :P
<tsimonq2> Or I'll give up and do it anyways
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> You push?
<wxl> ugh
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> i pushed to kubuntu-packaging
<wxl> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> HELP ME
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/132/
<wxl> well at least my MP is fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/177/
<tsimonq2> wxl: YOU HAVE PUSH ACCESS?!?!?!?!?!?
<wxl> i didn't think i did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> Through Kubuntu Members!!!!!!!!
<wxl> that gives me PUSH ACCESS??!?!?!??!?!?!
<tsimonq2> YES!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> ughhhhhh
<wxl> ok let's think about this
<tsimonq2> Looks fine anyways
<tsimonq2> SO you got LUCKY DUDE
<wxl> it does?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #131: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/131/
<tsimonq2> Mmhm
<wxl> you might want to at least give that an ok
<wxl> call blame where blame is due
<wxl> that's what you get for making me wrap and sort
 * wxl slaps tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> I'm telling you. I'm looking at the diff and You Did Good. :)
<wxl> well still, i think it's worth mentioning in the review that you gave it your blessing and would have merged it if i hadn't accidentially done it myself XD
<tsimonq2> Done
<wxl> acheronuk said to work on kdialog but i'm not seeing the issue?
 * tsimonq2 slaps wxl with a large trout
<tsimonq2> GET NINJAS AND LEGALLY GET PUSH ACCESS!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Oh? Link?
<wxl> well no one trusts me enough yet
<wxl> which i guess is reasonable
<wxl> no link. it was discussed earlier
<tsimonq2> I trust you. ;)
<wxl> *enough* being the word
<tsimonq2> Where? What needs fixing
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> i dunno
<wxl> i was on BBB with everyone and clive said something i didn't hear and then acheronuk mentioned it in irc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #143: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/143/
<wxl> shoot he probably said it in freaking -council
<wxl> uggggggggggggh
<wxl> we need to get that logged
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/310/
<wxl> btw i love kdialog!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> OH I KNOW WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT
<wxl> NO WAY
<valorie> we do need to get that logged
<tsimonq2> YES WAY
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-distro-packagers
<valorie> I asked the Council but didn't follow up
<tsimonq2> wxl: Subscribe and read the damn logs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: This: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-October/000225.html
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> fineee
 * wxl wins again
<tsimonq2> oh no no no
<wxl> oooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOHHOooOOOooooooooooOOOOOooooooOOOOOoooOOOOOoooo this is good
<tsimonq2> I pulled the flag on you earlier dude!
<wxl> yeah but i did it last
<wxl> brb a sec
<tsimonq2> !language | wxl 
<ubottu> wxl: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> No I did :P
<valorie> are you like, FIVE?
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #146: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/146/
<tsimonq2> Add a one to the beginning of the numberical representation and subtract one from that... :P
<tsimonq2> *numerical
<valorie> heh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/221/
<wxl> k back now
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2 (no tag backs)
<ubottu> tsimonq2 (no tag backs): Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * wxl is actually 3
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> rofl
<wxl> my problem with this email is it's not clear what we want to do
<tsimonq2> wxl: Another rtfm moment - kubuntu-devel!!!
<valorie> we should decide one way or the other
<wxl> wait we actually discussed this? i don't remember seeing it
<wxl> maybe before my time
<valorie> no, one more thing that everyone ignored
<valorie> unfortunately
<wxl> probably too busy fighting amongst ourselves :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #171: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #67: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #133: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/133/
<valorie> well, other stuff happening, I'll say that
<wxl> ok don't rtfm me tsimonq2 did you SEE this actually discussed on there? i am not immediately finding antyhing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #254: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/254/
<tsimonq2> !language | wxl (you got this coming)
<ubottu> wxl (you got this coming): Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> i just repeated yours, so that's on you
<wxl> sorry you lose again
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then bring it up on the ML!!!
<wxl> ok
<wxl> all fun aside, HAVE you seen anything?
<tsimonq2> No, except for a response from yofel
<wxl> show me please
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #43: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/43/
<tsimonq2> I thought it was on kubuntu-devel?
<wxl> wget -O - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-October.txt.gz | zcat - → gzip: stdin: not in gzip format????!!!!!!
<wxl> acheronuk said i should fix it here. that's all i know
<tsimonq2> Hmm idk
<wxl> ok now i got the hang of this
<wxl> nope
<wxl> btw
<wxl> wget -O - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-{October,November,December}.txt.gz | zcat | grep kdialog
 * wxl flexes his bash muscles
<wxl> how do i get my kubuntu.org email going on?
<valorie> wxl: is it not working?
<wxl> i dunno
<wxl> didn't try
<wxl> does it "just work?"
<valorie> it should, after the first day or two
<wxl> email me?
<valorie> however, you can't use it as your LP address
<valorie> because that sets up an endless loop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #255: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/68/
<valorie> sent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #78: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #172: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #79: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #68: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #113: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #79: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #60: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #75: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #76: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #61: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #36: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/36/
<wxl> acheronuk: clivejo: when you return remind me what exactly you wanted me to do with kdialog
<valorie> wxl: did you get my email?
<valorie> oh duh, I could check my mail!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/25/
<wxl> valorie: yeah i replied twice :)
<wxl> the 2nd one is more interesting
<wxl> and on that note
<wxl> time for z's
<valorie> sweet dreams
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/26/
<acheronuk> wxl: kdiagram http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #20: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #183: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #36: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #256: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/256/
<soee> ahoneybun: http://news.softpedia.com/news/shadow-tactics-blades-of-the-shogun-hardcore-tactical-stealth-game-out-on-linux-510771.shtml
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/30/
<jimarvan> good morning guys
<jimarvan> how was the podcast yesterday? Sorry I could not attend have karate on Tuesday at that time :/
<clivejo> wxl: thats the challenge, find out what is wrong with it and then fix it!
<clivejo> valorie: sorry about not getting back to you last night, I got disconnected and hadnt the energy to fix it and get back online
<clivejo> I seriously dunno why I even bother
<jimarvan> :/
<ahoneybun> mm umbrello is having issues with building one file.
<ahoneybun> and kdiagram is mising a cmake but not like I've seen
<BluesKaj-pi> hiyas all
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: umbrello seems to be a issue with the KDE source code
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: kdiagram is not a cmake issue in itself. dh_install in the build log is telling you something else about those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/44/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Alright, I'll look at it later in between some other work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/45/
<acheronuk> hi clive :)
 * clivejo waves at acheronuk
<clivejo> looks like RAFV wont be getting installed today!
<acheronuk> RAFV?
<clivejo> FFS runs to see what the pup is dragging across the street
<acheronuk> LOL!
<clivejo> silage cover!
<clivejo> he goes crazy when it rains
<wxl> steve hillage cover? he's a talented dog
<clivejo> black plastic, very smelly and probably 3 times his weight
<clivejo> yanking it across the street, no doubt will end up in my front garden
<wxl> this is my first time fixing something outside of zesty
<clivejo> fixing what?
<wxl> with kdiagram, the problem is in yakkety_unstable for which there is no branch
<clivejo> I think you are confused
<wxl> i think i am too
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> howver, being confused…
<acheronuk> KCI uses that unstable branch for all builds
<wxl> ok
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiagram/
<wxl> that's what i guessed but needed to be sure
<clivejo> you can see 3 separate builds, for XX, YY and ZZ
<clivejo> all are red, so are failing
<wxl> yep grok it
<acheronuk> and most of the time if you do something in a _archive branch, you don't need to merge to unstable, as KCI does an auto-merge for you
<clivejo> but dont fix this in archive
<clivejo> this is a fix for unstable branch only
<acheronuk> no, was just saying
 * clivejo looks for his trout
<acheronuk> as wxl mentioned having to merge konversion to unstable, last night I think
<wxl> it was more that i was in my own konversation and needed to merge in the changes from the one in kubuntu-packaging
<wxl> that was fun
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you see that clem from mint is going to help test the backports?
<clivejo> nope
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/12/07/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t02:04
<clivejo> any feedback?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/1/
<wxl> much angry. no debian/watch in kdiagram
<acheronuk> hello calligra. welcome to KCI :P
<clivejo> cause its on KCI it will be grabbing master git
<clivejo> acheronuk: dont you dare be nice to it!
<wxl> clivejo: well, e.g. konversation has one
<clivejo> wxl: yes, and it should have one. But for you to fix it, the watch file wont be of use
<wxl> it'll be use for get-kci-tarball
<clivejo> I tend to grab it manually, but sure if thats useful, use it :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: calligra needs porting to KF5
<acheronuk> that reminds me, that should do a shallow clone really. did get-kci-tarball on breeze earlier, and it wanted to DL 200+ MB
<yofel> it's also used by our uscan fallbacks, so there should always be a watch file as long as there is a public URL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/2/
<wxl> that would be my thinking, yofel 
<acheronuk> clivejo: yeah, sounds fun
<wxl> trivial to fix
<yofel> right, thanks
<wxl> btw thanks again for the container guys. this is a huge help
<clivejo> wxl: http://download.kde.org/stable/kdiagram/
<clivejo> but what Im trying to point out is that the packaging will work for that release
<clivejo> the failure is due to a recent change in the upstream source code
<wxl> oh yeah i see that :)
<clivejo> therefore if you use the 2.6 source code you wont see the missing files issue
<clivejo> but yes, definitely update the watch file while you are working on it 
<wxl> clivejo: so what's your preferred methodology for grabbing the unstable tarball?
<clivejo> whatever works :P
<clivejo> dget from unstable PPA would probably be what Id do
<acheronuk> though that assumes there are no code changes since KCI made that tarball
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> more than one way to skin a spud
<wxl> ok i've never used dget on kci
<wxl> where's the .dsc?
 * wxl sighs
 * genii feeds wxl an extra-large coffee, STAT
<clivejo> wxl: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kdiagram&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<wxl> AH
<acheronuk> also, if there is some problem with the source, so KCI can't build it (patch error etc), then the tarball from the ppa may not do you any good
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> like calligra!
 * clivejo kicks patches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/2/
<clivejo> acheronuk: kdelibs4support seems to be failing
<acheronuk> clivejo: shows all currently building here
<clivejo> Rebuild candidates: 
<clivejo>  Total: 478
<clivejo>  Skipped: 464
<clivejo>  Valid: 14
<clivejo>  Actually rebuilt: 14
<clivejo> says Failed to Build via the script
<clivejo> but see how this run goes
<acheronuk> occasionally LP burps and falsely reports a dep wait as a failure
<acheronuk> but we shall see
<clivejo> maybe, but these are the last two by the looks of it
<clivejo> krunner and kdelibs4support
<clivejo> you wanna hit the plasma button?
 * acheronuk goes looking for the button
<clivejo> big red button
<acheronuk> Fire
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #10 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/5/
<wxl> well fixed that.. and now we have symbols changes boooooo
<acheronuk> clivejo: done. pushing changes and tags to git
<clivejo> breeze-grub, breeze-grub, kactivitymanagerd, plasma-integration all reject as they arent on upload list :(
<clivejo> more for our list of doom
<clivejo> cyphermox: can you help us will getting these added?
<clivejo> with
<acheronuk> breeze-grub, breeze-grub?
<clivejo> sorry, breeze-plymouth
<acheronuk> that's it. was just checking
<wxl> ok time for coffee
 * genii 's ears perk up
<wxl> genii: no, like i'm actually going for coffee XD
<wxl> like real coffee
<genii> :D
<clivejo> ok, just krunner left and poked it on
<acheronuk> maybe shadeslayer would agree to uploading the stragglers in the meantime?
<clivejo> Id like to get them added
<clivejo> I dont understand what the problem is
<acheronuk> clivejo: I don't disagree, but it's not happening at the moment
<clivejo> really frustrating when there are people wanting to contribute, but being blocked from doing so
<clivejo> can I unpaue KCI?
<acheronuk> go ahead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #10: ABORTED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/10/
<yofel> can I send a mail that KCI will be down for some time on... saturday 14:00 UTC? or rather sunday?
<yofel> for the move
<clivejo> both
<acheronuk> fine with me
<yofel> or a test move if we don't finish, but that shouldn't take too long
<yofel> hm... ok, two timeslots doesn't hurt
<acheronuk> I will be busy at that time on the Sunday, but doesn't matter
<clivejo> take the entire weekend to be safe
<cyphermox> clivejo: what are those breeze-{grub,plymouth} things? the names look unusual
<clivejo> its scheduled to take the time off anyways
<clivejo> they are like themes
<clivejo> breeze is the plasma look
<acheronuk> cyphermox: plasma now has it's own grub and plymouth themes
<acheronuk> KDE are trying to get an integrated look and feel from boot to login to desktop
<genii> Hm
<clivejo> quite pretty actually :)
<genii> Now if just something could be done with sddm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/4/
<clivejo> cyphermox: shadeslayer has uploaded them in the past - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/breeze-grub
<clivejo> but I cant due to not being MOTU and not on our package list
<clivejo> cyphermox: we have a trello card for packages we need added - https://trello.com/c/NsNY1KVq
<clivejo> most are urgency needed for this cycle, some are wishlist
 * clivejo stares at valorie
<clivejo> you and your comic viewer!
<yofel> did someone update the seed yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #4: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #6: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/6/
<acheronuk> have to be a dev to do that?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ??
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> yes, but you could make a merge request
<acheronuk> if I was sure what I was doing with it, I might
<yofel> or you wait until I fix my server at home where I have my env for that set up. It's sitting on my desk with a broken fan
<acheronuk> I am trying to find where you explained how to do it :/
<acheronuk> I shall have to look later
<acheronuk> or if clivejo knows how?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/164/
<cyphermox> clivejo: ack, but my concern is that the names maybe aren't like what themes are typically named for these things, but I haven't checked
<cyphermox> (I haven't checked, only operating from memory)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/51/
<cyphermox> ah, I see, grub-theme-breeze is the binary, breeze-grub is the source
<acheronuk> cyphermox: debian's https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze-plymouth.git/tree/debian/control
<acheronuk> for example
<cyphermox> acheronuk: right, that's not a problem
<acheronuk> the source names match the KDE git repo names AFAIK
<clivejo> sorry phone call
<clivejo> cyphermox: is there any way to resolve the concern you or the DWG may have so that we can get these packages uploaded?
 * clivejo has to go AFK again
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cyphermox> clivejo: there's nothing to fix AFAIK
<cyphermox> clivejo: I'll get that sorted tonight if possible, and if I don't have the right access I'll ask the right person. Otherwise expect another email from me if there's an issue
<wxl> ok if i have symbols missing what do i need to do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23594270/
<wxl> maybe add a depends, hm?
<wxl> the symbols missing is a bit strange too as it seems to be a version mismatch and i'd expect that for ALL the symbols
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/77/
<cyphermox> wxl: means you need to review the debian/*.symbols files in that package, see what needs to be added, if it makes sense, following that build result
<cyphermox> and on that, I'm off for a few hours
<wxl> yes i got that much :/
<acheronuk> wxl: https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<wxl> oooh that looks useful
<wxl> thx acheronuk 
<wxl> i'll come back if i have more confusion
 * acheronuk still gets confusion reading some of that :P
<wxl> let me suffer a bit then :)
<wxl> ok so let me make sure i'm getting this right
<wxl> to deal with missing:
<wxl> example:
<wxl> +#MISSING: 2.6.0-1ubuntu1# _ZTVN6KChart10BarDiagram14BarDiagramTypeE@Base 2.6.0  
<wxl> resolve with: 
<wxl> c++filt _ZTVN6KChart10BarDiagram14BarDiagramTypeE
<wxl> and check the source to see if the result is actually being used
<wxl> i.e.
<wxl> vtable for KChart::BarDiagram::BarDiagramType
<wxl> right?
<wxl> and if not then remove from *.symbols
<acheronuk> you would use symbolshelper to patch the symbols file using your buildlogs, then deal with any symbols left as MISSING
<acheronuk> you can remove them if they are private or the cases given as examples in that doc
<wxl> so adding to rules is just temporary?
<acheronuk> adding what to rules?
<wxl> symbolshelper
<acheronuk> pkg-kde-tools is already a build dep, so no need
<wxl> ah k
<wxl> so in my case, i'm updating to 2.6.0-1ubuntu1
<acheronuk> the symbols? no
<wxl> well i'm supposed to pkgkde-symbolshelper patch -p libfoo1 -v 1.8 < buildlog
<wxl> so -v needs to be something, no?
<wxl> i'm clearly not creating a symbols file so that section's out
<wxl> and we're not yet talking about missing versions, so that's out
<wxl> that leaves updating version numbers
<acheronuk> -v 2.6.0+git20161207
<wxl> ah k
<acheronuk> where that trailing number it the date the KCI build your are using the logs to patch from gave the build
<wxl> got it
<wxl> and since this is a source package, i should use batchpatch, no?
<wxl> or can i grab the full diff from the buildlogs and just feed it kdiagram?
<acheronuk> it has more than one symbols file, so batchpatch yes.
<acheronuk> actually wouldn't matter if it only had 1, batchpatch would still work
<wxl> do i need to separate the diffs? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23594499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #78: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/78/
<acheronuk> no, you just feed it the log file. it will parse it and find the diff section
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> thx for your patience rik
<wxl> ok one last thing
<wxl> version number on ~k-ci is 2.6.0+p17.04+git20161207.0137-0 but you're saying i don't need the ubuntu version or the time?
<acheronuk> nope. some people add it, but really all you are wanting is the date the build was done and the new symbols were found.
<wxl> ok that worked
<wxl> still some missing bits including that one i mentioned above
<acheronuk> well, yes. the patching adds new symbols and does some magic on some of the missing, but some may remain.
<acheronuk> you then have to deal with those manually
<wxl> k lemme track these down then
 * wxl loves tmux show-buffer
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23594530/
<acheronuk> I may be corrected, biut in this case I don't think it matters if any have gone missing due to upstream code changes, as binaries for this package have not yet been released to debian or ubuntu
<acheronuk> i.e. thet is no current BC to break
<acheronuk> *there is
<acheronuk> but you can have a look on the basis of, if this was something released, would those symbols going AWOL be ok?
 * acheronuk goes looking for food
<wxl> yikes this is going to take some doing
<wxl> just looking for BarDiagramType there's 33 matches
<wxl> adding BarDiagram:: it limits it down to 14 siiigh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #50: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/50/
<wxl> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IrcsomeBot1> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was added by: ahoneybun
<clivejo> sgclark: why are you flooding excessively?
<sgclark> clivejo: I don't know?
<clivejo> sgclark (scarlettcl@ubuntu/member/sgclark) has quit (Excess Flood)
<clivejo> you quit like that a lot
<sgclark> I am aware. and my net is crappy. perhaps I am getting attacked. dunno.
<clivejo> awww, we should get together and setup the crappy internet support group
<sgclark> lol
 * wxl pets his fiber connection
 * sgclark is jealous
<clivejo> not fair!
 * sgclark agrees
<wxl> technically i am too
<wxl> it's not *MINE*, but works
<sgclark> not available here even if I wanted
<wxl> i'm shocked it was here
<wxl> also, HAI sgclark ! :)
<sgclark> I am not convinced my firewall is up to par. Need to improve that when I get back into the city
<sgclark> hi wxl :)
<wxl> how you been?
<sgclark> nice to see commits comming in from yah
 * wxl bows humbly
<sgclark> busy with work..
<wxl> well, i kind of know the feeling.
<wxl> we lost a couple people here and got some new ones
<sgclark> yeah that happens :(
<sgclark> I miss everyone
<sgclark> but I am happy with my work
<wxl> well that's very good!!!
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> where ARE you technically now?
<sgclark> what do you mean? I work for Blue Systems with many hats. Still do packaging for Neon and sorted other things
<wxl> i mean like physically :)
<sgclark> Payson Az beats Phoenix, but still not my beloved Oregon :(
<wxl> aww
<wxl> well that is a neat place in some ways, i'm sure
<sgclark> I will get back there someday!
<wxl> i've really never been to the southwest
<sgclark> yeah it is in the Mountains sorta by Flagstaff, so it is pretty and nice weather
<wxl> monsoons will be an i nteresting change of pace :)
<wxl> in any case, i hope you're wearing all the hats you want to wear!
<wxl> my poor friend, a dev advocate and a great developer in his own right, is stuck doing like dumb webdev stuff for his work because of all the people they're missing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> would someone ping my IRC nick please
<mamarley> clivejo: 
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> nothing !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/5/
<IrcsomeBot1> * CliffordTheBigRedDoggie kicks stupid internet
<clivejo> looks like my bouncer died too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/9/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl! You had two devs here who could vote on you being ninja! :O
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes but i don't think that's the issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> tsimonq2: again, the issue isn't trust but enough trust. i need to prove myself. which is fine. no need to be impatient
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK fair enough
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I forgotz
<ahoneybun> *forgot
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UUtJqUJx/file_1324.mp4
<wxl> tsimonq2: that konversation mess was a step in the right direction, even if i accidentially pushed O_O
<wxl> tsimonq2: and i'm close on kdiagram (includes symbol issues)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Whatchu do?
<wxl> tsimonq2: with kdiagram?
<clivejo> wxl: It's not trust my my part, more experience.  Id like to see you submit more requests for review 
<wxl> clivejo: well trust comes with experience :)
<clivejo> indeed it does
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo: You remember how I became a ninja? :D
<ahoneybun> hey clivejo
<clivejo> being annoying?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You guys were sick of my 30 PRs. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/8/
<wxl> i'm good. i'll take my time and do it right.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah that XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/8/
<wxl> i'm not sure *I* want to have that reputation
<wxl> i'd like to ask that same question of KDs and have them say "you earned it"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I did earn it, did I not?
 * wxl drops a pin
 * wxl listens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/13/
<clivejo> acheronuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23595449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/12/
<valorie> clivejo: why were you glaring at me about peruse?
<clivejo> its very nawty
<valorie> KDE produces it, so we should Give it To the People, correct?
<valorie> oh, my comics are Doctor Who!
<valorie> YOU are the one with the x-rated comics
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> I downloaded one at random!
<clivejo> to test it
<clivejo> and almost fell off my chair
<ahoneybun> are you using torrents/limewire again?
 * wxl wonders what format comixology comics are in
<wxl> cbz is available
<wxl> not all publishers provide it tho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/14/
<valorie> I got mine from Humble Bundle, and paid my way
<wxl> IDW, Image, Fantagraphics, Oni. i'm pretty much good!
<wxl> i'm gonna have to try this out
<wxl> is peruse available in a trusty ppa at all?
<valorie> "almost fell off my chair" -- tmi, clivejo
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/13/
<wxl> aww doesn't work on unlimited purchases
<wxl> well, borrows
<wxl> no peruse found :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/14/
<clivejo> wxl: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_peruse/
<wxl> yes yes
<clivejo> it needs some new packages though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/15/
<wxl> is libabcf new?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/15/
<acheronuk> clivejo: pass on those errors. santa also doesn't seem to have been on IRC recently to query
<acheronuk> The following packages will be upgraded:
<acheronuk>    kde-config-sddm (4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1 => 4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1)
<acheronuk>    ksshaskpass (4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1 => 4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1)
<acheronuk>    kwrited (4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1 => 4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1)
<acheronuk>    systemsettings (4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1 => 4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1)
<acheronuk> something at least ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/17/
<valorie> !info libabcf
<ubottu> Package libabcf does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> I've never heard of that one
<acheronuk> hi santa_ :)
<acheronuk> this commit broke the retry script https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=f1a2a07ed98bf9011eed406a782c87267c387c06
<acheronuk> it now mostly just just seems to do nothing at the end as all candidates are shown as an unsatisfied dep wait, even it the dep is built and available
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/17/
<santa_> acheronuk: but everything is built now on zesty, have you used the version in the fallback branch?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/20/
<acheronuk> santa_: plasma is not built yet
<acheronuk> santa_: have been using an earlier version, not the fallback exactly
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, can you give me the hash of the commit you are using? we can rework this when staging frameworks 5.29
<acheronuk> santa_: we were using cd135e12c908eea96757906da652c7f298e68093
<acheronuk> but that started failing on plasma with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23595449/
<acheronuk> santa_: so in the end just used the master with a hacky http://paste.ubuntu.com/23595639/
<acheronuk> santa_: but yes, coulda used the fallback in hindsight
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, no prob, lets just get plasma done and as I said we will rework this for fw 5.29 staging
<acheronuk> and for some reason, even with that hack, it was missing some failed to builds, which where due to dodgy builders
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-08
<clivejo> there goes KCI!
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. new one worked well for a bit on frameworks, but then struggled a bit, and was not great on plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #749: SUCCESS in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/749/
<valorie> weeee
<acheronuk> 6 packages we can't upload. 2 frameworks and 4 plasma :/
<wxl> why nawt?
<acheronuk> not in our packageset yet
<wxl> oh boo
<wxl> we got some of them done, yes?
<acheronuk> all but those 6 are uploaded for frameworks & plasma
<wxl> you should make cyphermox do it.
<acheronuk> but at least 2 of the missing ate build deps for others
<acheronuk> anyone willing would do at the moment :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #35: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #31: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #143: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/32/
<acheronuk> lol @ "ate build deps"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #40: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #29: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/29/
<wxl> i guess it would have to be someone on release team
<acheronuk> *are build deps
<wxl> acheronuk: give me a list of the remaining packages, pls?
<acheronuk> wxl: you want a list, or the sources? they are tar'd up and ready to go
<wxl> acheronuk: both. pastebin lists/lists/whatever?
<acheronuk> wxl 'new plasma' and 'new frameworks' on https://trello.com/c/NsNY1KVq/237-packages-to-add-to-kubuntu-packageset
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/12/
<acheronuk> wxl: PMd you a link to the sources
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/18/
<wxl> ok so
<wxl> clivejo says that they ALLLL need to be added to our packageset
<wxl> acheronuk: you only mention 6?
<clivejo> yes, so we can upload them
<clivejo> he was probably talking about the blockers
<wxl> and then also i note that cyphermox seems to suggest that something will be sorted tonight https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/12/07/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t17:21
<clivejo> ie for uploading frameworks and plasma
<clivejo> yes, he said he would be back in a few hours
<wxl> it's 1931 where he be, so assumedly that means in the next few hours?
<acheronuk> can wait. I'm just being impatient :P
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you mean there are 6 blockers?
<acheronuk> and time zones confuse it :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: there are 6 we can't upload in plasma and frameworks. some are definite blockers among those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/105/
<clivejo> yeah
<acheronuk> ksyntax-highlighting blocks nothing
<clivejo> but still need it for apps
<acheronuk> kactivities-stats blocks plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you add kexi to that list please
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> thanking you please
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/18/
<acheronuk> sorry for confusion. just thought there maybe someone who might upload while we wait, and in case adding to the package set is delayed for a few days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/129/
<acheronuk> but we can wait. not a problem
 * acheronuk slinks off
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/17/
<valorie> I hope we don't have to wait long
 * valorie heads off to dinner then PFLAG
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/339/
<tsimonq2> Ohai
<tsimonq2> Hello from cleaned computer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #41: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/41/
<ahoneybun> hey cyphermox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/43/
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> and wxl and DarinMiller 
<tsimonq2> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<tsimonq2> Please take a look
<tsimonq2> There's comments saying "Kubuntu team please look at"
<tsimonq2> We need to solve these
<tsimonq2> I can help if needed
<tsimonq2> But otherwise we should make a Trello or something
<tsimonq2> !info kdevelop unstable
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.0.1-2 (unstable), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7478 kB
<tsimonq2> Aha, ok, I'll fix it in Debian, clivejo, then it'll sync down.
<tsimonq2> OK with you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #33: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #33: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/186/
<DarinMiller> Wow!  That's quite a list.  Chasing the 1st rabit I found by searching "kubuntu" was kactivities.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #147: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/147/
<DarinMiller> I have never seen this list.  KActivities does not show an issue on KCI on either of the yachety links (at least that I see) .  Is this list Ubuntu's equiv of KCI?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Still around?
<DarinMiller> Bueller, Bueller .... anyone?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhiCFdWeQfA 
<DarinMiller> This versioning stuff is maddness. No wonder the builds fail...
<DarinMiller> base: 4:4.13.1-1. 
<DarinMiller>  ubuntu: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu7,
<DarinMiller> base -> ubuntu kactivities_4:4.13.3-0ubuntu7.patch
<DarinMiller> debian: 4:4.13.3-2
<DarinMiller> base -> debian kactivities_4:4.13.3-2.patch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #148: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/148/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hi, super sleepy
<DarinMiller> Hey super sleepy, that was me last night.  Get some sleep and we can continue the fun tomorrow.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> tl;dr, get a debdiff from base Debian to new Debian and apply that to the Ubuntu revision
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> K night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #15: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #32: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/32/
<DarinMiller> g'night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #34: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #132: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #46: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #36: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #133: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #69: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #47: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #177: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #55: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #126: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #36: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #144: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #30: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #36: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #51: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #70: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/81/
<wxl> someone correct me if i'm wrong but based solely on https://cgit.kde.org/kdiagram.git/tree/src/KGantt/kganttgraphicsscene_p.h?id=56aaece273f615da52e2f7ddd93c4b04d66c2fed it seems clear that KGantt::GraphicsScene::clearConstraintItems() is included in a public header and is a public member of a class, right? (sorry c++ is rusty)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #22: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #37: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #40: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #41: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #38: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #41: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/41/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #42: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/20/
<cyphermox> clivejo: looks to me like some of these packages should be in the kubuntu packageset indeed, but if they're not absolutely required by the CD (ie. installed by default), then it might be better to leave them off the packageset, so that more people can upload them (since they'd be in universe, and any MOTU could upload)
<cyphermox> I see some of the packages you listed will be automatically added as soon as I run this script, but some others (like breeze-grub, breeze-plymouth) depend on whether you actually want to change the kubuntu splash screens to those.
<acheronuk> cyphermox: most of the stuff in our full packageset is in universe. that is the default for kubuntu as far as I know
<acheronuk> cyphermox: even plasma-desktop itself is in release (universe)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/20/
<cyphermox> yes, I know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/27/
<cyphermox> what I'm saying is that most of this is done automatically, but some of these packages are not in your CD.
<cyphermox> (and not marked as supported by the Kubuntu team)
<acheronuk> adding them to our full set won't put them on the CD
<acheronuk> cyphermox: oh. you mean on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/view/head:/supported
<cyphermox> depends what your intent is with these packages
<cyphermox> but yes, somewhere on the seed.
<acheronuk> those need to be added to that supported seed, but not on to the cd
<acheronuk> I can't push to that
<cyphermox> any kubuntu-dev should
<acheronuk> cyphermox: a design decision on whether to default to those KDE upstream grub and plymouth themes and put them on the CD has not been made yet, but we want them in our supported set all the same
<acheronuk> cyphermox: I am currently staring occasionally at an incomplete kubuntu-dev wiki page entry for me
<acheronuk> and wondering when I am brave enough to complete and pull the trigger :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: ??? ping
<yofel> as I said, send me a merge request for an updated seed and I'll push it if it's ok
<blaze> acheronuk: https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeMoutsopoulos/posts/Y8yWWGThhz6
<acheronuk> yofel: you should have a test MP with the results of me running the update seeds against a clone-all. I expect there are plenty of issues with that, and it's not got the 'extras' added yet
<acheronuk> blaze: thanks :)
 * acheronuk head for lunch
<acheronuk> *heads
<clivejo> any yellow belts up for fixing kmail unstable on KCI?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/1/
<clivejo> why does KDE have so many dependencies!!
<soee> like? :)
<clivejo> kproperty => kreport => kexi
<soee> well often having various components rather than on big hog is a great for developers
<soee> but for packagers it might be problem :)
<clivejo> indeed!
<clivejo> especially when they brand new and we cant get them uploaded!
<clivejo> soee: have you a test machine?
<soee> clivejo: not atm.
<clivejo> oh ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/2/
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun looks at calligra deps and cries
<acheronuk> kreport?
<clivejo> yes kexi wants it!
<clivejo> and kreport wants kproperty
<clivejo> and god knows what kporperty will want
<clivejo> kickupthebackside
<acheronuk> keverything?
 * clivejo laughs
<mamarley> kallthethings
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> bet we would get told we aren't allow upload rights to those as well
<clivejo> yup :)
<clivejo> happy days
<clivejo> more packages for our expanding list
<acheronuk> why not shove everything for kubuntu in a ppa and forget about the archive?
 * acheronuk ponders
<clivejo> its working for Neon :/
<acheronuk> oh... wait... that's Neon. damn
<clivejo> well if we cant get our stuff in, maybe that the only way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/1/
<clivejo> oh no you didnt!
 * clivejo beats KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #2: ABORTED in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/2/
<clivejo> wxl: how is kdiagram coming along?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how is kdevelop 5.0.2 going?
<clivejo> acheronuk: how is caligra going?
 * acheronuk frowns at clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/1/
<clivejo> oh man
 * clivejo bangs head off brick wall
<acheronuk> that's ^^^ why I'm not touching calligra so far
<acheronuk> my head is sore from from banging against walls already
<clivejo> calligra is building, just needs install files fixed
<acheronuk> I know
<acheronuk> this put me off slightly though..
<acheronuk> [10:41] <Riddell> oh cool, calligra builds completely different stuff if it's in Debug mode or if it's in Release mode
<acheronuk> and my patience can't even find it's tether today, let alone the end of it
 * acheronuk looks for a new 'tether' on Amazon
<clivejo> buy me one, extra long please
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/4/
<Riddell> clivejo: you guys knows all that is already done in neon?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #5: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/5/
<acheronuk> Riddell: we do, but it helps to practice a bit before we come and pinch your packaging ;)
<clem_l> hi Riddell, hi acheronuk 
<acheronuk> hi clem_l :)
<clem_l> no visible issues so far, I just see improvements wherever I look
<clem_l> the session logout/shutdown dialogs are transparent, maybe we're missing configuration for that
<acheronuk> clem_l: great to know
<clem_l> the update doesn't handle communication between the existing session manager and the newly installed desktop... i.e I couldn't logout after updating, but that's not really a problem
<clem_l> just paper cut
<clem_l> same thing in SDDM, I could see the titlebar of the greeter window
<clem_l> upon reboot it's gone though
<acheronuk> clem_l: here as well with the logout/shutdown on kubuntu. not sure if that is by design from KDE or not. I shall investigate
<clem_l> I've had issues with kmail but it could be on our side, I need to look at it more before I report anything :)
<clivejo> kmail, issues?
<clivejo> well I never!
<acheronuk> fixed by 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files' ?
<acheronuk> that one ^^^
<clem_l> let me check
<clivejo> Riddell: yes, I know, but as acheronuk said its good to get practice and being able to work it out ourselves.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #21: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/21/
 * clivejo only learns by doing
<acheronuk> ok. back in an hr or so. sorry can't stay and chat longer clem_l. caught me at just the wrong time 
<clem_l> acheronuk: oh yes, I definitely get further with kmail now
<clem_l> I see a lot of queries and I've got access to the UI now :)
<clivejo> clem_l: have you Mint KDE testers at all?
<clem_l> it stops with an error dialog though, "Invalid parent"
<clem_l> clivejo: no, I was going to make a blog post and ask people to test
<clivejo> do you know if you have many KDE edition users?
<clem_l> I know I don't have many
<clivejo> thats a shame
<clem_l> the invalid parent error only happens once
<clivejo> KDE is awesome!
<clem_l> yep, once you ack an error it autocorrects it
<clem_l> if it autocorrected it from the get go, you would not know there was one... so that's the perfect behavior, makes a lot of sense :))
<clem_l> I don't really know how many users run the KDE edition, I know it's the smallest Mint edition though
<clivejo> I see
 * clivejo has to pop out for an hour or so, but would like to talk to you further on this
<clem_l> no problem, I'll be here all week
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> clem_l: do you like the bright blue sddm and lock screen?
<clivejo> where in the world are you?
<clem_l> clivejo: Ireland
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I was idly wondering if they could be made 'minty' green instead.
<clivejo> oh what part?
<clem_l> acheronuk: heh, well...
<clem_l> it's not for me, but I don't know, I think some people will like it and others won't
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but that may need a hack on the qml
<clem_l> it reminds me of windows for some reason
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the idea was for it to look more 'proffessional', so that is probably why it's gone a bit 'windows'
<clem_l> well it does look windows/xbox like
<clem_l> it's nice, it just won't please everyone
<clem_l> switching the bold blue to a neutral grey might work
<clem_l> I don't know if we really need to customize that though
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> probably not. it was just an idle thought
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> right. gotta go. back later :)
<clem_l> ttyl
<clem_l> users have the ability to set a background
<clem_l> we can probably preconfigure it to use the default bg
<clem_l> ok, the transparent session dialog is caused by the fact that we use our own theme
<clem_l> switching to breeze, they get a nice fullscreen background and are no longer transparent
<clem_l> we probably just need to add a few lines in our theme then
<clem_l> you need to logout/log back in after switching themes to force plasma to properly apply it everywhere
<clem_l> are you patching kmail to fix the mysql issue? or adding some mkdir -p in its postinst?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> There is a patch for akonadi somewhere
<yofel> there is a patch in akonadi that's just not enabled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #20: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #23: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> thunderbird all the way here. akonadi is evil
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but yes, we should fix that if possible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #22: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/24/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/21/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hi santa_
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> plasma is still stuck :/ we can't upload the missing bits
<santa_> shadeslayer: ping?
<ahoneybun> o/
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed git-clone-all in master, please re-check
<acheronuk> trying now
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> @clivejo, Good. Install path was easy. Took care of some new symbols. Now just trying to figure out the missing ones.
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> someone correct me if i'm wrong but based solely on https://cgit.kde.org/kdiagram.git/tree/src/KGantt/kganttgraphicsscene_p.h?id=56aaece273f615da52e2f7ddd93c4b04d66c2fed it seems clear that KGantt::GraphicsScene::clearConstraintItems() is included in a public header and is a public member of a class, right? (sorry c++ is rusty)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/22/
<acheronuk> santa_: fixed
<acheronuk> wxl: my c++ has never been shiny and rust free to start with
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/23/
<acheronuk> santa_: your gpgme builds are getting stuck where mine did
<acheronuk> LP builders are not happy with that
<acheronuk> works fine in pbuilder and sbuild here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> the other thing i don't understand is how to easily track down whether or not the vtables should be removed. it seems to me that this is particularly dangerous.
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> here's this is you wanna c++filt https://paste.ubuntu.com/23594530/
<blaze> wxl: it looks like all members are public, but the instance itself is (probably) being used privately :)
<wxl> blaze: do you have good reason to believe that?
<blaze> what exactly?
<wxl> that the instance is being used privately?
<wxl> again, reminding that my c++ is not good :)
<blaze> wxl: judging only from it's name
<wxl> blaze: the ::Private:: business?
<blaze> wxl: aha
<acheronuk> wxl: remember that in this package there is nothing to break with missing symbols, as there is no released binary to debian or ubuntu yet
<acheronuk> great to go through the motions as if there were, but maybe call it a day and try an easier example if you are stuck?
<acheronuk> tl;dr the symbols can go, AFAIK
<wxl> acheronuk: OR i could leave them there XD
<acheronuk> KCI will not completely fail the build on missing symbols. a normal ppa or archive one would
<wxl> alright i'll remove them
<wxl> and blame you XD
<wxl> ok clivejo there ya go https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdiagram/+merge/312853
<clivejo> thanks
<wxl> np. thanks for the fun opportunity. i learned a lot
<acheronuk> great. there will be plenty more chances like that :P
<wxl> yay!
<wxl> passed somme of what i learned on to simon, so the disease spreads
<acheronuk> or the cure
<clivejo> kmail is up for grabs?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/
<wxl> lemme get a couple fires put out here and i'll get on that
<wxl> these seems an easy matter of adding to .install
<wxl> do i need to merge the change to the other branches or does that automagically happen in someway?
<acheronuk> diagram?
<wxl> nuh uh
<wxl> that's all done
<wxl> on kmail
<wxl> there's a list-missing
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297156387/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kmail_4%3A16.08.2+p16.04+git20161208.0751-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> so added that to debian/kmail.install in kubuntu_xenial_unstable
<wxl> but the other branches are failing too
<wxl> so do i merge?
<wxl> or will kci take care of that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, No you didn't! Learn me!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/23/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i gave you the link (and explained it a bit). read it ask questions.
<wxl> tsimonq2: also know that i didn't resolve the issue of missing symbols, per se. 
<wxl> tsimonq2: adding symbols is a one command sort of thing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well yeah...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/26/
<wxl> tsimonq2: the missing symbols are explained in that email, but, as i'm sure you can tell it's not entirely clear. if you look above you'll see that in trying to find whether or not a member was public, it wasn't totally clear.
<clivejo> why would you add it to kubuntu_xenial_unstable?
<wxl> sorry that's wrong obviously
<wxl> just do it in _unstable
<wxl> right?
<clivejo> they all get the changes from kubuntu_unstable, just build in different environments
<wxl> kk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/24/
<acheronuk> that's a new one ^^^
<wxl> um
<wxl> i don't understand why that's disabled
<clivejo> what is disabled?
<wxl> -- The following features have been disabled:
<wxl>  * QCH , API documentation in QCH format
<wxl> cmake/modules includes KDiagram*QCH.* stuff
<wxl> maybe the fact that the code as a whole tends to alernate between QCH and Qch in different places is the problem
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> one of the things i changed was the fact that they changed K{Chart,Gantt}QCHTargets.cmake to Qch
<wxl> e.g. https://cgit.kde.org/kdiagram.git/commit/?id=6059dff58b205b2924da39197290863498f55be6 (look at the bottom)
<wxl> of course these are all newish changes so things might still be broken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/2/
<clivejo> wxl: you there?
<wxl> clivejo: yes sir
<clivejo> that merge for kmail
<clivejo> what make you think they should be in kmail.install?
<wxl> they were in list-missing
<clivejo> nods
<wxl> which, as i read it from the dh_install manual means they were in the source folder but not installed
<clivejo> but do they belong in the kmail package?
<clivejo> quick search for that executable shows me this - http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/amd64/ktnef/filelist
<wxl> kubuntu_unstable ONLY has kmail.install
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> but kmail was split
<wxl> gimme a sec
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kmail.git/
<clivejo> looks like it has been added back
<wxl> wait
<clivejo> lets go back in time to before this split - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kmail/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=2864abeef19fdee614b675c14a02bcf95643033f
<clivejo> it used to be one big mother queen bee of a package
<wxl> oh
<wxl> so there should be a ktnef.install with all that garbage
<clivejo> it had a kmail.install
<clivejo> the other garbage has been split out
<clivejo> so dont worry about it
<clivejo> but we do need to bring back ktnef.install from the dead
<wxl> yes
<clivejo> do you know how to do that?
<wxl> and does that mean we're also adding ktnef to control?
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> bingo
<wxl> so i should just move that stuff i added to kmail.install over to ktnef.install and add the ktnef binary package to control
<clivejo> yeah, doesnt belong in there
<wxl> looks like i should be able to copy from control
<wxl> maybe bumping the kmail version
<clivejo> note it break kmail
<wxl> << is less than???
<clivejo> and if you look at the old kmail entry in control it recommends ktnef
<clivejo> yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello devs
<wxl> k lemme give this a shot
<clivejo> make sure the new kmail recommends it too
<clivejo> hi Rick
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #1: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/1/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I've bobbing between tasks, but I thought I'd drop in shout and wave.
<wxl> i'm just gonna delete that MP. i removed the repo accidentially anyways XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> We got Elastic Hosts sponsorship for 3 months
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> So if you need more machines spinning up, let me know 😃
<clivejo> wxl: please do
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @Sick_Rimmit, Think we got too much machine power now!
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<santa_> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> santa_: Hi, on KCI we have a number of build failing due to missing symbols, but only on yakkety.  They build fine in xenial and zesty
<clivejo> do you know why?
<santa_> aha, an example of that?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297250509/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kproperty_2.99.3+p16.10+git20161208.2006-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> clivejo: do you think using usr/share/doc/HTML/en/ktnef/* is too broad and i should just leave the specific filenames?
<clivejo> but there are about 20 packages doing the same thing
<clivejo> wxl: up to you really
<wxl> clivejo: just looking for best practices. i think i'll leave it. feels more safe.
<wxl> (explicit calls, that is)
<clivejo> if it changes a lot (which only only know by experience) then I would wildcard it
<wxl> right. safety it is. :)
<clivejo> but we like to know when new files are added
<wxl> ok asterisk it is XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/25/
<wxl> do i have any good way to know what version of kmail ktnef should break/replace? should i just leave it?
<clivejo> what ever is "out" there
 * wxl plays Pink Floyd
<santa_> clivejo: digging into the example you gave me....
<santa_> https://cgit.kde.org/kproperty.git/commit/src/KProperty.h?id=4a27e3a9b852032a9e82adb6f224b32841f55646
<santa_> this removes
<santa_> c++filt _ZN9KProperty18addRelatedPropertyEPS_
<santa_> KProperty::addRelatedProperty(KProperty*)
<santa_> that is the first MISSING from the build log you pointed
<santa_> so maybe it's possible the other builds are using outdated git clones?
<clivejo> but why is it only in yakkety?
<santa_> maybe the other 2 are using outdated clones, I don't know
<clivejo> kproperty was only added today
<clivejo> so should be grabbing the same source code
<wxl> the old one broke kmail (<< 4:4.14.3) and from zesty back we haevb 4:16.04.3, 4:15.12.3, 4:4.13.3, 4:4.8.5, 4:4.8.4a
<wxl> so i should make it 4:16.04.3?
<wxl> or "out there" means "released?"
<clivejo> and backports
<clivejo> santa_: I dont know, totally confused by it
<clivejo> could it be something its pulling in?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/2/
<BluesKaj-pi> hmm , got stuck with a real old version on konversation on the TDE-Trinity DEwith raspbian, but it is nice to revisit a facsimile of KDE3.5 
<clivejo> Build-Depends: cmake debhelper extra-cmake-modules libkf5config-dev libkf5coreaddons-dev libkf5guiaddons-dev libkf5i18n-dev libkf5widgetsaddons-dev pkg-kde-tools
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/38/
<clivejo> grrrr
<santa_> ugh
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/builders
<clivejo> lot of your packages on there?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/25/
<clivejo> they all stuck builds?
 * wxl sighs
<clivejo> something really weird going on in yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/1/
<wxl> i'm going to use <= 4:16.04 based on neon's packaging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/2/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hiya guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Work tonight...
<wxl> yay work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/6/
<santa_> clivejo: not, my packages, a test rebuild
<santa_> s/,//
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/149/
<acheronuk> santa_: those test rebuilds have a Build score:-840. so mostly anything else beats them through the queue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/134/
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, I tought it was going to hinder my gpgme investigation builds but it doesn't
<santa_> btw I think I have the bug in question in a corner and about to be killed
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #42: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #43: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #39: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/39/
 * clivejo high fives wxl
<wxl> yay :)
<valorie> nice!
 * wxl considers unignoring kubuntu-ci 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/7/
<wxl> so what's up with kexi? is that a tooling issue?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/28/
<wxl> pkg-kde-tools is not a Build-Depends
<wxl> curious
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/8/
<wxl> well that didn't fix it
<clivejo> its being a *beep*
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23600658/
<wxl> oh actually i didn't notice this before
<wxl> check #3019
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> we need kdb by the looks of it
<wxl> yeah
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kdb.git/
<clivejo> and we dont have packaging for that
<clivejo> yippeeee another new one for the list!
<valorie> does debian?
<wxl> um
<wxl> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/calligra/kdb.git/
<clivejo> yeah but we dont have it
<wxl> yes yes
<clivejo> gonna have to get a copy into LP
<wxl> oh fun
<clivejo> yup
<wxl> so kbd is to be a separate source package, right? and then just add it as a depend on kexi?
<clivejo> yes
<wxl> k well
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i tried XD
<clivejo> and god know what kdb will need
<wxl> i can add the two things i fixed to get that far on kexi at least
<clivejo> keverything as well
<clivejo> kitchensink
<wxl> i think that's kkitchensink technically XD
<clivejo> klooroll
<wxl> hahahahah
<acheronuk> krap
<acheronuk> oh... wait, that's a namespace :P
<acheronuk> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/krap/
<clivejo> kallthekrap
<wxl> "here, krap"
<clivejo> acheronuk: feel free to mirror the debian git in!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/26/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #750: SUCCESS in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #135: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #16: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/19/
<wxl> anyone have any idea on libkgeomap?
<wxl> a build-depend is libmarble-dev which should do the trick
<valorie> !info libkgeomap
<ubottu> Package libkgeomap does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info libkgeomap zesty
<valorie> huh, I remember hearing about this one
<ubottu> Package libkgeomap does not exist in zesty
<wxl> :)
<wxl> oh well
<valorie> but not the particulars
<wxl> it's requiring something out of marble
<wxl> libmarble-dev actually doesn't seem to have the header
<valorie> maybe ask in #marble ?
<wxl> may hap
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well
<wxl> new change 
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/marble.git/log/src/lib/marble/BatchedPlacemarkRenderer.h
<wxl> um
<wxl> does kci build with depends from the repos?
<wxl> if not it'll probably fix itself
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Remember sometimes master might not be buildable
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Like umbrello
<wxl> yeah i think that'll fix itself by tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/80/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have next week's work schedule
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> NEXT WEEK: Working Sunday from 11 AM to 5 PM on Sunday. Off Monday. After school Tuesday Wednesday. Off Thursday Friday. Working Saturday from 10:30 AM to 5:30 PM.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> All times UTC-6
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #49: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #150: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #151: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #37: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #36: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #28: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #71: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #72: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #81: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/24/
<soee_> !package ubuntu-core-launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package ubuntu-core-launcher
<soee_> !info ubuntu-core-launcher
<ubottu> ubuntu-core-launcher (source: snap-confine): Launcher for ubuntu-core (snappy) apps. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.43-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 24 kB
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/zesty/kubuntu
<acheronuk> Generated at: Fri Dec  9 08:30:35 2016
<acheronuk> nothing has been changed
<yofel> acheronuk: sorry, forgot about the review yesterday. commented
<acheronuk> yofel: well, clive made the changes I think!
<acheronuk> ah, right. so basically did that and added muon in :)
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> I think what confuses is that packagesets use that as one source for updates according to what has been said, but they are source lists not binaries like the seeds, so there are thsoe cases where the names coincide, but also where they don't
<acheronuk> hence when thinking about getting that packageset updated, my mind was focused on those names, where if I'd just been updating the seed for it's own sake, I would have probably realised quicker
<yofel> right, and note that the seed update has no effect for binares that aren't in the archive yet. As there is no source package to match the name to
<acheronuk> yeah, that had occurred to me
<acheronuk> however, as these do have binaries already there, it should work for the list we need for current frameworks and plasma AFAIK
<acheronuk> oh and it's slightly confusing that the update-seed script only take the 1st 'Package' it finds in the control file, so you don't get a complete binary list. but I guess it only needs one from each source to do it's job
<yofel> exactly. Mostly because I didn't want to bloat the file for no reason. Listing more than one would make it fail less when you rename individual packages, but you should refresh that after every upload anyway
<acheronuk> yofel: BTW, git-clone-all now produces a tree of sourcename/git/debian rather than sourcename/debian, so update-seed 'as is' fails if run on that
<yofel> oh, right, that was the old pattern. Feel free to fix it :P
<acheronuk> I'll do a MP later than, as I can't push to those tools
<acheronuk> *then
<yofel> they're owned by kubuntu-packagers though...
<acheronuk> yofel: oh, maybe I can then. for some reason I thought they were owned by kubuntu-dev
<yofel> nah, barely anything is owned by -dev. And really only things that directly affect the primary archive should be.
 * acheronuk needs more caffeine, clearly
<shadeslayer> santa_: pong?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I think santa_ was going to ask if you would perhaps be kind enough to upload a few plasma and frameworks (no more than 6) packages that we could not, as they are not in our packageset yet, and we are not getting anywhere fast in getting them included
<shadeslayer> sure, tar em up
<shadeslayer> and I'll upload them
<acheronuk> I can PM you a link now
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<clivejo> cyphermox: what the next step in getting permissions for kubuntu-dev to upload the packages?  I added those to the list, but still dont have the permissions to upload?
<cyphermox> you don't need to do anything, I need to review the full list of all the changes to all packagesets everywhere, and rbasak has expressed concerns about the set of changes on server, which we need to discuss
<acheronuk> cyphermox: what is wrong with out changes?
<acheronuk> *our
<cyphermox> acheronuk: nothing at all, AFAICT
<acheronuk> cyphermox: oh. sorry I misread that. you mean there is an issue with the server seed/packageset
<acheronuk> or a possible one
<clivejo> is there any way to discuss the concerns?
<clivejo> cyphermox: would it be possible to get a slot/be added to the agenda of your meeting on Monday?
<cyphermox> sure, but I don't think it's necessary, it's just a matter of spending the time to go through this 500 lines of package names to see if it  all makes sense.
<clivejo> a lot of us are new to this and looking to learn the process
<acheronuk> +1 on that ^^^
<clivejo> even just knowing who to talk to 
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Need help? :D
<cyphermox> clivejo: it's not very interesting to you guys tbh, it's just the script that reads through the seeds and spews out the changes that get pushed. we review before applying them just to be safe in case something outlanding was to be changed, but it looks decent
<cyphermox> (and running it more often would help make that take less time)
<cyphermox> as long as your seeds correctly represents the packages you care about, things are fairly straightforward
<cyphermox> changes are applied.
<yofel> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can we upload them now?
<yofel> not sure..
<yofel> I'm used to queuebot announcing actual seed changes
<yofel> or rather packageset changes
<clivejo> clivejo@kubuntu:~ $ ubuntu-upload-permission breeze-plymouth 
<clivejo> You can upload breeze-plymouth to zesty.
<yofel> okaaay..
<yofel> cyphermox: are we not getting change notifications for that anymore? or was that only for the image contents...?
<clivejo> LOL why do you say it like that?!?
<cyphermox> yofel: not sure I ever saw notifications for image content changes?
<cyphermox> I finally got the notification for the packageset changes
<cyphermox> ie. 568 changes as per queuebot's slow response.
<clivejo> so what our are chances of getting qtwebengine into the archive?
<clivejo> the meek little lamb it is
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Waiting on Qt 5.7.1
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Out of our control
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Orrrrr just go bother the Qt Release Team...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We're waiting on them
<clivejo> bothering people is your job!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have! They won't budge!
<mamarley> Is a later release of KDE Applications also depending on Qt 5.7?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Absolutely
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Because it needs QtWebEngine
<clivejo> and bunch of other Qt stuff
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you ever figure out that Qt speech thingie?
<mamarley> I made a PPA that allows for the installation of the FW 5.28 and Plasma 5.8.4 packages you guys have with the Qt 5.7 from the 1985 CI Train PPA.  It works fine, as far as I can tell.
<clivejo> mamarley: Im on zesty with KCI unstable enabled and its working great!
 * mamarley isn't quite that adventurous. :)
<clivejo> mamarley: we have put a lot of work into getting it into shape
<clivejo> but anyone with test machines please do help test it
<mamarley> I know you have; I'm not trying to discount that.
<clem_l> hi clivejo, hi everybody
<mamarley> Maybe I can install it on my old laptop.
<clivejo> hi Clem
<clem_l> I didn't have time to look at it today, but I just went and check the dist-upgrade issue we noticed with the CI repo
<clem_l> it's not there with staging
<clem_l> i.e. nothing is kept back when upgrading from backports to staging
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be grabbing the KCI packages though
<clem_l> I'll try to and troubleshoot the package(s) which is problematic on the CI repo tomorrow, we're in the middle of our 18.1 release, that's why I'm so slow :)
<clivejo> ah no problem
<clivejo> do you guys meet in person?
<clem_l> within the Mint team?
<clivejo> yeah, the Irish based ones?
<clem_l> oh no, I suspect some of us aren't even human
<clem_l> :)
<clivejo> oh, we have a few non-humans too
<clivejo> super speed machines
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<clem_l> humans are so overrated
<clivejo> tsimon is our spelling/grammer bot
<clem_l> right, I'd better go, I'll pop in tomorrow :)
<clivejo> clem_l: you heard of TOG?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *grammar
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> grammor
<mamarley> speling!
 * wxl stretches
 * clivejo stretches too
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> santa: what needs to happen with this?
<wxl> ugh that doesn't work right does it
<wxl> the kubuntu-retry-builds fix
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> HAI WALTER
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> hewwo
<santa_> wxl: it needs to happen that I fix it
<wxl> :/
<wxl> what about kconfigwidgets?
<wxl> or more generally: how can i help?
<clivejo> how hard/difficult/easy would it be to seperate 16.12 apps into stuff ready to go and stuff waiting on stuff?
<santa_> we don't really know
<santa_> wxl: just find something broken which you know how to fix
<wxl> santa_: the cards don't make it clear enough, which is why i ask
<santa_> wxl: so you don't have anything you know how to fix, be patient and I will check your reviews if possible today, ok?
<wxl> santa_: well, my issue is not really that i know whether or not i know how to fix something; it's that the problem is not well identified. i can find other things to do, though.
<santa_> wxl: the problems are pretty well identified
 * wxl facepalms
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Easy clivejo
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We could cheat and look at Debian.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OR
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We could write a script to eliminate all the packages that depend on QtWebEngine and their reverse deps.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> If that's totally done, we should be able to upload at the very minimum SOMETHING
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/1/
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> Package default-libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev zesty
<ubottu> default-libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-defaults): MySQL database development files (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 9 kB
<clivejo> !info libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 1121 kB, installed size 6260 kB
<clivejo> !info libmysqlclient-dev zesty
<ubottu> libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.16-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 1117 kB, installed size 6260 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/5/
<wxl> there's that darn QCH garbage again >:(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/3/
<clivejo> yeah, need to figure out whats going on there
 * genii quietly makes pot of coffee and makes sure everyone's mugs are clean
<wxl> can we feed cmake options via rules?
<clivejo> santa_: theres another one, brand new package.  Builds fine on XX and ZZ, but symbols issues on YY - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/297422040/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdb_2.99.3+p16.10+git20161209.2002-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> if we can i can test it out with kdiagram first
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/4/
<clivejo> !info breeze-icons-rcc zesty
<ubottu> Package breeze-icons-rcc does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> wxl: still here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> genii: Pour me a cup please? I need it...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
 * genii carefully tops up tsimonq2's mug and places it in a safe spot on their desk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks many :)
<genii> Anytime :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/9/
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I also need santa_...
<clivejo> why do you need him?
<wxl> clivejo: yep
<valorie> clivejo is first in line!
<clivejo> wxl: ^^ kexi
<wxl> lookin
<clivejo> a tip is to search for Error:
<wxl> clivejo: you gotta merge my stuff (or i can) https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kexi/+merge/312868
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> clivejo_: Because I want to make sure he's double checking his list and still has a camera planted in your room. :P … Why else?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> "He sees you when you're sleeping. He knows when you're awake."
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> wxl: see last git commit
<clivejo> I revert a commit Id made
<wxl> yeah but
<wxl> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<wxl> ^^ that means it needs pkg-kde-tools
<clivejo> oh right!
<clivejo> yes, merge that please
<wxl> so look at MY commit XD
<wxl> k
 * acheronuk waves to everyone
<clivejo> I just did :P
<wxl> there we go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #8: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/8/
<clivejo> wxl: ^
<clivejo> almost there!
<wxl> clivejo: working on it
<wxl> looking at zesty it seems the path should be in kde4 ??? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=zesty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=keximigrate_mdb.so&searchon=contents
<wxl> i'm building based on that assumption and looking at recent changelogs
<wxl> case in point (this is yours clivejo) https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kexi/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_unstable#n18
<clivejo> dh_install: kexi missing files: usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kexi/3.*/migrate/keximigrate_mdb.so
<wxl> right
<clivejo> so kexi.install is trying to install that file#
<wxl> seems like a location problem tho?
<clivejo> the block above shows you all the files being build
<wxl> keximigrate_mdb.so is installed to usr/lib/kde4/ in zesty
<clivejo> so do a search for keximigrate_mdb.so
<clivejo> is there an occurance in the installing block?
<wxl> no
<wxl> i see what you mean
<wxl> remove it :)
<clivejo> Id be curious as to where it went!
<wxl> it seems strange
<wxl> i don't think i grok cmake enough to say whether or not it should be popping one out
<wxl> but there's keximigrate stuff in there
<wxl> (in the code)
<clivejo> Id look at the part of the log where it looks for stuff
<wxl> the fact that the other files are installing..
<wxl> the cmake options and all?
<clivejo> maybe to build that file needs an optional conponet
<wxl> i.e. the configure
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<clivejo> -- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
<clivejo> -- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.
<clivejo> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<clivejo>    * GLIB2  <http://www.gtk.org>
<clivejo>      Common C routines used by GTK+ and other libs
<clivejo>      Required by Kexi MS Access migration driver
<clivejo> might need this?
<wxl> ewwwww
<wxl> GLIB??????
<clivejo> I dont know!
<valorie> why kexi, why?
<clivejo> maybe!
<wxl> say it ain't so
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> -- PLUGIN_KEXI_SPREADSHEETMIGRATION:  Import from ODS plugin for Kexi  |  Not yet ported to Qt5/KF5
<valorie> ask the kexi people maybe?
<wxl> probably wise
<valorie> I believe they hang out in #kde-kontact but let me check
<wxl> mdb = microsoft access btw
<valorie> just #kontact
<valorie> according to alis
<clivejo> another tip would be to check the source git
<wxl> i think that's my problem clivejo 
<wxl> i can see some keximigrate stuff happening
<clivejo> maybe the functionality was taken away for some reason
<wxl> but i can't be clear that it's supposed spit out x or y file
<wxl> i mean there's a CMakeLists.txt specifically for migration/mdb
<wxl> there's even a mdbmigrate.cpp
<wxl> i don't think the function has been removed
<wxl> here's the relevant section https://cgit.kde.org/kexi.git/tree/src/migration/mdb
<wxl> ok i'm the man
<wxl> see comment https://cgit.kde.org/kexi.git/tree/src/migration/CMakeLists.txt#n63
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> detective work :)
<wxl> oh and actually it needs iconv too
<wxl> so i'll need libglib2.0-dev
<wxl> aaand
<wxl> i have no idea about iconv
<valorie> for builds?
<wxl> valorie: this is all for building kexi
<valorie> average user shouldn't need -dev files, correct?
<valorie> oh, ok
<wxl> or at least for building the microsoft access migration plugin for it
<wxl> where's iconv!!!
<valorie> well, that's a good thing IMO!
 * wxl pulls out hair
<valorie> people have to be able to migrate
<genii> wxl: It's not in libc-bin ?
<wxl> gnulib i think
<genii> dpkg -S $(which iconv)  on my Yackety here says libc-bin
<clivejo> wxl: macro_log_feature(ICONV_FOUND "Iconv" "A library to convert between different character encodings" "https://www.gnu.org/software/libiconv" FALSE "" ${_REQUIRED_BY_MDB})
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=zesty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libiconv&searchon=contents
<wxl> clivejo: i got some clues looking at the website
 * clivejo nods
<wxl> gnulib seems to be it
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> my quick look decided on this - http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libiconv-hook-dev
<clivejo> but Im not really giving it full attention
<wxl> yeah well apache... naww :)
<wxl> but argh i gotta restart this build
<clivejo> could be an Apache GNU Goat ?!?
<wxl> don't say stuff like that out loud
<wxl> might give rms ideas
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-10
<genii> There seems to be some stray iconv things in libcxxtools-dev
<wxl> i'm pretty sure it's gnulibs
<wxl> i'm testing the theory now
<clivejo> given the website and the goat I agree
<wxl> this is further proof it IS gnu/linux
<tsimonq2> EEWW
<tsimonq2> Shush with your terminology
<tsimonq2> It's Linux.
<tsimonq2> JUST Linux.
<wxl> but it has gnulibs
<tsimonq2> L I N U X. No slash. No animal.
<wxl> and gnucoreutils
<wxl> and gnu---- XD
<valorie> all hail the gnu! hurd forevar
<tsimonq2> "Recently, the arrival of desktop Linux (and, no, I refuse to say GNU/Linux as much I refuse to say GNU/X/OpenBox/LXDE instead of Lubuntu) was announced." -Walter Lapchynski
<wxl> hurd forever
<wxl> hahahahahah
<clivejo> wxl: are we there yet?
<wxl> clivejo: with hurd? no. give it about 10,000 more years.
<wxl> clivejo: with kexi? no. still building.
<clivejo> with kexi!
<wxl> clivejo: with desktop Linux? yeah. long time ago.
<valorie> since 2001 for me
<wxl> i'd say that's probably about accurate
<valorie> about half of my machines have been dual-boot with windows, but I never logged into the windows
<valorie> so eventually it always got disappeared
<wxl> ew dual boot
<tsimonq2> clivejo: lol
<valorie> well I always intend to check out building or using KDE apps on windows
<valorie> but.....
<valorie> only so much time in every day
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> but then you'd have to actually use it
<valorie> so true
<wxl> at that point just do a windows vm
<valorie> that involves installing windows
<wxl> oh yeah
<valorie> which ....
<wxl> well
<wxl> nevermind XD
<wxl> k word on the street is that it's already in glibc, so should be good
<wxl> darn thing failed again tho
<wxl> usr/share/locale issues
<wxl> getting there!
<clivejo> wxl: are we there yet?
<wxl> almost
<wxl> clivejo: are we sure this is right? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kexi/commit/debian/kexi-l10n.install?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=c4e577d12fa56fca69dc71ccc09a16d2a97a7de3
<wxl> cuz that's the problem
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23605897/
<wxl> dh_install: kexi-l10n missing files: usr/share/locale/
 * wxl wishes cgit had a blame
<valorie> can't you git-blame #commit# ?
<valorie> no matter where you get it from
<wxl> https://github.com/blog/228-playing-the-blame-game
<wxl> and yes i can do it with git-blame but it's nice to be able to brwose around
<valorie> I get your point
<valorie> file a bug with cgit!
<wxl> success
<wxl> so if we DO NOT build kexi-l10n, we're good
<clivejo> l10n is a pain in the backside
<wxl> do you have any suggestions?
<clivejo> yes, force everyone to speak English
<wxl> hahahah
<valorie> booo
<wxl> so maybe i should just push this as is with kexi-l10n.install commented out?
<clivejo> for some reason languages arent stored in git master
<wxl> maybe a #TODO FIXME DARNIT
<wxl> ?
<wxl> XD
<clivejo> they stored separate on some magic server somewhere
<valorie> they aren't stored in git master because the translators don't get the strings until the freeze before release
<valorie> string freeze
<clivejo> but the release tar balls are spun with them included
<valorie> exactly, they are in SVN because reasons
<clivejo> so we still need those packages
<valorie> magic server from the past.....
<wxl> so i should leave it messed up?
<clivejo> is it causing a lintian error?
<wxl> no
<clivejo> whats it doing?
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23605897/
<clivejo> I guess comment it out, and we'll need to undo that for release
<wxl> k
<wxl> should i made a note undo at release?
<clivejo> Im not sure how they intend to do it
<clivejo> they used to have a huge calligra l10n package
<clivejo> but now they split out kexi and krita I dont know how that is going to work
<valorie> seems like a question for the distributions list?
<valorie> everyone will have the same question
<clivejo> you could try packaging 2.99.90
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/kexi/src/
<wxl> you want an MP for this?
<valorie> and all the distros will appreciate clarification
<clivejo> see if the l10n files are in the release tarball
<clivejo> wxl: would be a good test if uscan works :)
<wxl> there's po's in there
<clivejo> any tinky winky's?
<wxl> i guess for now i'm going to push this as is
<valorie> rofl
<wxl> oh boy, clivejo :)
<wxl> i'll work on packaging this in a bit
<wxl> i gotta go see my mother in law who just got out of surgery
<wxl> you want an MP, clivejo ?
<clivejo> wxl: package up that beta with your current packaging and throw it at one of your PPA's
<wxl> yep
<wxl> will do
<wxl> but meanwhile.. XD
<clivejo> I think you could just push it
<clivejo> we have discussed all the changes?
<wxl> i did two things:
<wxl>  1. added glib
<wxl> (as a build-depends)
<wxl>  2. commented out kde-l10n
<clivejo> 3. Chnagelog?
<wxl> i guess i should, shouldn't i
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> actually that version number is wrong :(
<wxl> ..1?
<clivejo> its .90 not 91 :(
<wxl> uh oh you messed up you messed up you messed up XD
<wxl> how od we fix that?>
<clivejo> oh wait
<clivejo> they must have respun
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/kexi/src/
<wxl> so...
<wxl> push?
<clivejo> 2.99.90 and 2.99.91
<clivejo> yeah
<wxl> done
<wxl> so
<wxl> grab 91 and give it a go in a ppa
<wxl> i'll do that when i'm back from the hospital
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> if you get time
 * clivejo wonders how Neon handle l10n stuffs
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's where i'm confused
<wxl> their kexi doesn't have a kexi-l10n
<valorie> they don't do it for unstable
<wxl> but your commit that added that says you got help from them
<valorie> only for released stuff
<wxl> oh there you go then
<valorie> because of the issue you encountered
<clivejo> Haruld probably has a magic unicorn that lays l10n packages
<valorie> he may personally speak all the languages!
<wxl> k talk so
<wxl> on
<wxl> :)
 * valorie goes off to find pizza
 * clivejo falls around looking for more JD
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hey clivejo!
<clivejo> how are you?
<DarinMiller> I am quite fine now that the weekend is here!  And you?
<clivejo> little drunk :)
<DarinMiller> Very good ... :) 
<DarinMiller> Spinning up ZZ install after reading thru some the action here today...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/9/
<clivejo> ooo lintian
 * clivejo shakes head
 * DarinMiller does not speak lintian yet .... thinks chinese might be easier....
<clivejo> its rather annoying
<clivejo> failed that package because lintian is too "new"
<DarinMiller> zz install and updates went well.  The Driver Manager struggled though and enventually failed.  I selected new driver option and Intel microcode; hit apply and menu would re-arrange itself without installing anything. After 3rd try, I installed Nvidia and microcode from command line without issue.
<DarinMiller> Which package has lintian that is too new?  
<clivejo> kexi
<DarinMiller> Oh yeah, new toys coming ....! ATTENTION - ACHTUNG !
<clivejo> well it will be much the same, only faster :)
<DarinMiller> I search the console output for "fail", "error" and lintian.  Could not find any of the above.   How does one find a lintian error?
<clivejo> its the build log
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/13/
<clivejo> amd64 on the left hand side
<clivejo> === Start lintian
<DarinMiller> Oh, I clicked on build 14.  Is 14 the build in progress?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> when it failes, KCI automatically retries it
<clivejo> it failed the package because of E: kexi source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: libmysqlclient-dev => default-libmysqlclient-dev
<DarinMiller> I was wondering why the left hand links were strange?
<DarinMiller> !
<clivejo> you can also click on Parsed Console
<clivejo> that will show you a traffic light of the errors and warnings
 * DarinMiller Does like the parsed console window... have to run browser full screen to make it readable....
<DarinMiller> Trafic light should be across the top..... (maybe I can fix one day...)
<DarinMiller> So is something missing from here: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/ that's causing it to fail?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #10: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/10/
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> Package default-libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev zesty
<ubottu> default-libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-defaults): MySQL database development files (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 9 kB
<clivejo> its a new package that should replace libmysqlclient-dev
<clivejo> but XX and YY dont have it, so we used the old name libmysqlclient-dev in the control file
<clivejo> but lintian has versions
<clivejo> and the newer versions know about this change and complain if you use the old name
<clivejo> in xenial, it doesnt know about the new standand and is using an old version
<clivejo> W: kexi source: newer-standards-version 3.9.8 (current is 3.9.7)
<clivejo> DarinMiller: how far did you and Simon get with kdevelop?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ohai
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Deps are fun
<DarinMiller> clivejo: we attempted to compile but we were missing a ppa or 2.
<clivejo> a ppa?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> s/a ppa or 2/some deps/
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> you have to build them first :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I know. I was tired and gave up. :P
<DarinMiller> the deps were not in ppa?
<clivejo> like building a lego house
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Rule #1: Never build a lego house around Max. :P
<clivejo> well you should build them to 5.0.2
<clivejo> so they dep wait on the newer ones
<DarinMiller> why not 5.0.3?
<clivejo> oh sorry
<clivejo> thats what I meant
<DarinMiller> vg
<clivejo> no, he likes to help too much
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: will you have some time this weekend to drag me thru the kdevelop build?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: you lost me when we encounter the dep issue and I was not able to flounder my way to a solution
<DarinMiller> encountered^
<clivejo> http://postimg.org/image/50dpce7gt/
<clivejo> wxl: ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sure Darin
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Cool, let me know what time works for you.  It's snowy here this weekend but not enough for skiing, so I whenever you a have a moment.
<DarinMiller> Wow, clivejo did you sleep in today (or yesterday) or are you like me and just hate going to bed?
<clivejo> just got carried away with packaging
<clivejo> wxl has been working on kexi
<clivejo> he added kdb to LP git, added it to KCI to build and then got kexi building using it
<clivejo> that a screenshot of the application running on zesty :)
<clivejo> so he should pat himself on the back
<DarinMiller> Nice!
<clivejo> even though KCI is reporting it as a failure, its not really
<clivejo> DarinMiller: have you a test machine?
<DarinMiller> Yes (I have too many test machines.  )
<clivejo> one you dont mind breaking?
 * clivejo wishes he had that problem
<DarinMiller> I can always test, just let know.
<clivejo> my poor laptop is on its last legs!
<clivejo> would you do a test of KCI on zesty?
<clivejo> on real hardware if possible?
<DarinMiller> sure, how?
<clivejo> install zesty then add the KCI PPA
<valorie> did kde-runtime get fixed, clivejo?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> we just removed it
<valorie> I"m wondering if I should try upgrading my travel lappy to 16.10
<valorie> as it is, pretty worthless
<clivejo> yakkety isnt in a good state
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm in no hurry
<clivejo> were did you get up to?
<clivejo> last I seen it was trying to install the KCI version, but I had deleted it from the PPA
<clivejo> Rik was telling you how to downgrade it
<clivejo> did that not work?
<valorie> I downgraded, made no difference
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> lot so different tests, no difference
<valorie> it never gets to SDDM, but I don't think SDDM is the problem
<clivejo> did you add back the KCI PPA?
 * DarinMiller feels stupid.  Does not know the KCI ppa of which Clive speaks.  Wonders if he means https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<clivejo> do a full upgrade
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/
<valorie> clivejo: I tried it, then ppa-purged
<valorie> no change
<clivejo> try adding it back
<clivejo> make sure you do an apt update
<clivejo> then a full-upgrade
<valorie> so it could be something else, and kci was just coincidental
<valorie> I did
<valorie> I was able to successfully login to windows (for the first time) so it isn't hardware
<clivejo> DarinMiller: usually a VERY bad idea to add this PPA
<valorie> also tried previous kernels
<clivejo> it will kill kittens and push your granny down the stairs given half the chance
<clivejo> valorie: have you proposed or anything enabled
<valorie> no, but I will when I see that folks are having good success
<valorie> remember, this is just 16.04
<clivejo> yeah, its strange
<valorie> very
<clivejo> cause it was working with KCI enabled
<valorie> fortunately, time is not of the essence
<valorie> it was!
<clivejo> do you remember what you did just before it broke?
<valorie> no, shut it down healthy
<valorie> started it up dark
<valorie> we were talking about it, so I might be able to find our conversation
<clivejo> can you try "sudo apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<valorie> I'm not fussed
<valorie> that I didn't try
<clivejo> with KCI enabled and updated
<valorie> in progress
<DarinMiller> wow, only 439  packages to update.... downloading now....
<valorie> 454 here
<clivejo> sounds right
<valorie> using my phone for internet
<DarinMiller> #39 only 400 to go....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you dont have a fast connection?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Friday nights are not usually fast (everyone in neighborhood probably watching netflix....)
<clivejo> ah
<DarinMiller> Most of the time its ok.
<valorie> clivejo: what in the heck are you doing awake still?
<clivejo> dunno!
<valorie> 63% done
<clivejo> Im in shock to be honest
<DarinMiller> wow, valirie has a fast phone....
<valorie> well, I'm using it to share the network
<DarinMiller> clivejo: waiting up for st. Nick?
<clivejo> this past few days Ive had an LTE connection on my phone
<clivejo> and I dont know how or why
<DarinMiller> Are you using LTE for your current  internet connection?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> WISP
<DarinMiller> Sounds kind of light weight.
<valorie> wispy
<clivejo> very poor
<clivejo> but billion times faster than my old internet
<clivejo> down the phone line
<DarinMiller> oh yes. Phone lines were painful.
<clivejo> valorie: nearly there yet?
<clivejo> I got rid of my phone line
<valorie> 19% installed
<valorie> going quickly
<DarinMiller> only 47% dl'd
<valorie> 56%
<clivejo> 9 miles of 1960's copper cable has no chance to supporting internet, gets it tight hearing an analogue voice !
<valorie> imo it should be a responsibility of a modern government to see to it that all citizens have access to modern internet
<clivejo> ha
<valorie> not likely to happen here
<clivejo> our government havent a clue
<valorie> yet finland does
<valorie> we used to be leaders
<valorie> :(
<valorie> 95%
<clivejo> we were promised 100% broadband coverage by 2006
<DarinMiller> Must have been a politition that promised that...
<clivejo> yup!
<clivejo> and gave millions to BT to provide it
<clivejo> and they just laughed and took the money
<valorie> so I can no longer paste via the website -- how do I get the errors to pastebinit?
<valorie> shortform: software-properties-kde is a depends, but not available
<clivejo> !info  software-properties-kde xenial
<ubottu> software-properties-kde (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from (qt). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.20.4 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 140 kB
<clivejo> what needs that?
<valorie> recommends apport-kde, apturl-kde, kubuntu-driver-manager, kubuntu-notification-helper, plasma-discover and plasma-discover-updater not going to be installed
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> when I tried to re-install
<clivejo> did it finish?
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23606322/
<DarinMiller> dl complete, installing....
<valorie> weee, figured it out
<valorie> the kci/unstable went fine, no errors
<clivejo> valorie: try a reboot?
 * wxl has an idea
<valorie> :(
<valorie> gets as far as the first glow of kubuntu, then goes dark
<clivejo> must be driver related
<clivejo> wxl: whats your idea?
<valorie> I've never done anything special, driver-wise
<DarinMiller> crashed here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23606329/
<wxl> clivejo: use default or the not default as a build depend for kexi
<DarinMiller> kdepim-addon breaks kmail.
<DarinMiller> running fullupgrade -f.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai
<clivejo> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-vPOoTs/189-kmail_4%3a16.08.2+p17.04+git20161209.0651-0_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<clivejo>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_kontactsummary.so', which is also in package kontact 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2
<DarinMiller> the kmail error appeared when I tried to re-run full upgrade without -f.
<wxl> dude clivejo it's past your bed time :)
<clivejo> I know!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: is superman.  He needs no sleep.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> NO I AM :DDD
<wxl> https://media3.giphy.com/media/qgZnIUPFcS3hC/200w.gif#38
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey clivejo, where's Max?
<clivejo> in bed
<wxl> wait are we reading fortunes?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<wxl> you know
<wxl> you read a fortune and then you add "in bed"
 * DarinMiller is happy reboot nolonger require sudo after 14.04....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😉😉😉
<wxl> for example:
<wxl> http://www.fortunecookiemessage.com/cookie/8350-%3Cp%3EYou-dont-need-talent-to-gain-experience.%3C/p%3E
<DarinMiller> fullupgrade -f, reboot success.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> <wxl> you read a fortune and then you add "in bed"
<wxl> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> KDE IRC Relay Service: … <wxl> http://www.fortunecookiemessage.com/cookie/8350-%3Cp%3EYou-dont-need-talent-to-gain-experience.%3C/p%3E
<wxl> your overactive imagination, tsimonq2 
<wxl> i'm referring to sleeping
<valorie> oh that kid reminds me of my cousin brian when we were kids
<clivejo> DarinMiller: can you hold on for a few minutes?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/
<clivejo> building a new kmail that should fix that
<clivejo> but have to wait for LP to build and publish it
<clivejo> DarinMiller: what is kinforcenter reporting?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: You know it boi :D
<DarinMiller> same as Neon-dev unstable: p 5.8.9, fw 5.29.0 and qt 5.7
<clivejo> DarinMiller: try apt install peruse
<valorie> ooooo, want
 * valorie dies of jealousy
<wxl> oh you guys
<DarinMiller_> clivejo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23606381/
<clivejo> its a comic reader!
<valorie> libschroedinger!
<valorie> what a great name
<wxl> XD
<wxl> !info libschroedinger
<ubottu> Package libschroedinger does not exist in yakkety
<DarinMiller> Happy holidays for Valorie!
<wxl> !info libschroedinger zesty
<ubottu> Package libschroedinger does not exist in zesty
<wxl> boo
<clivejo> !info libschroedinger-1.0-0 zesty
<ubottu> libschroedinger-1.0-0 (source: schroedinger): library for encoding/decoding of Dirac video streams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-2.1build1 (zesty), package size 256 kB, installed size 888 kB
<wxl> oh heh
<wxl> video???
<valorie> I wonder why it was automatically installed?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: just need you to test the bejaysus outta it!
<valorie> that wasn't part of the peruse install
<wxl> funded by the BBC
<valorie> ah
<wxl> written in ANSI C
<clivejo> install stuff and report any problems with package installation
<DarinMiller> clivejo: test peruse or zz with kci ppa (or both)?
<wxl> clivejo: that kexi was the one on kci, right? you didn't try to package .91 did you?
<clivejo> for some reason I didnt hit that kmail install problem
<clivejo> test zz with kci#
<clivejo> wxl: no, its kci
<DarinMiller> the zz iso was from today, but I had run a complete update before installing the kci ppa...
<wxl> clivejo: ok cool. didn't want you spoiling my fun XD
<clivejo> but you did that :P
<clivejo> learned a lot today me thinks!
<wxl> totally!
<clivejo> do you write it down, or just remember it?
<wxl> i'm going to document it
 * clivejo cant remember stuff at all
<wxl> i had an idea for doing a blog series on packaging
<DarinMiller> wxl: awesome idea.  
<wxl> less of a how to 
<wxl> more going through examples
<DarinMiller> wxl:  i learn best by examples.  Reading dry text man pages makes my eyes bleed and brain shutdown.
<clivejo> wxl: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/kmail.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=962f57d19ddbb234d1c7f05517e1d1449178220d
<clivejo> dunno what to make of that!
<wxl> hahah
<DarinMiller> clivejo: should I disable the kci ppa or leave it active for a while.  It's a test box so not a big deal if it dies.
<wxl> that's what we just did to ours!
<wxl> except i used wildcards
<wxl> except
<wxl> wait
<wxl> HUH
<clivejo> LOL
<wxl> replaces/conflicts ktnef????
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> they stuffed it all into the kmail package
<clivejo> will be interesting to see how debian does it!
<wxl> i think they have a separate ktnef package
<wxl> s/package/repo/
 * DarinMiller is happy he knows how to finally navigate the git tree to find the control file.  (small vicories).
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> good job DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> LOL
<wxl> grep Package debian/control is your friend 
<wxl> so is git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> if i had a dollar for every time i cloned and looked at a directory listing that looks NOTHING like what i'd expect only to realize in master.....
<clivejo> wxl do you use any visual aids?
<DarinMiller> oh, oh ,  oh, I think that was my missing link when I was hunting for kdev 5.0.3 (epiphany!).
<wxl> clivejo: well the prompt does have the branch in it so that helps :)
<clivejo> DarinMiller: can you do an apt update
<clivejo> and apt upgrade
<clivejo> wxl: I use this - https://github.com/jimeh/git-aware-prompt
<clivejo> very handy for git work
<DarinMiller_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<DarinMiller_>   kmail ktnef
<clivejo> any errors?
<wxl> clivejo: doing the default | not-default did the trick on kexi. you think i'm still ok to keep pushing?
<DarinMiller_> dl'ing now....
<clivejo> wxl: sure try it
<DarinMiller_> updated without issue.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: thumbs up
<clivejo> thats the type of problems we need to catch and fix :)
<DarinMiller_> The autoflash installer is fixed now also....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: how does plasma feel?
<DarinMiller_> clivejo: do you want me to leave the kci ppa enabled on the test box?  I don't mind if it crash and burns....
<clivejo> 5.9 feels snappier to me
<DarinMiller_> plasma 5.9 memory footprint on this box is 135M.  Not bad... at all.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: up to you, but every night M-F KCI rebuilds a ton of stuff, so you will have a large number of packages to download and install for very little return
<wxl> ok that's ONE problem solved
<clivejo> I only do an upgrade every week or so
<clivejo> or if there is a new package I want to test
<DarinMiller_> wxl: what did you fix?
<DarinMiller_> clivejo: you run your main box off KCI?
 * clivejo nods @ DarinMiller
<wxl> DarinMiller_: ^^ see above. there was complaints about kexi not having libmysqlclient-dev. i changed the requirement to be that OR default-libmysqlclient-dev
<clivejo> I dont have the hardware or internet to run multi installs
 * DarinMiller_ thinks clivejo is a crazy man (but a talented one :))
<clivejo> and we need eyes on these too so we can catch and iron out the bugs
<clivejo> yes, def crazy
<clivejo> 4:06am and Im still wide awake!
<DarinMiller_> wxl: how do you know when that's "legal"
<wxl> DarinMiller_: i guess it's kind of a judgement call. in this case, the two packages are exactly the same. it's a name change. so that's kind of a no brainer.
<DarinMiller_> clivejo: I had that same problem the other night but I had to work at 8:00 the next day....
<wxl> DarinMiller_: if we weren't building for anything but zesty, i wouldn't have even bothered and would have just used the current one (default)
<DarinMiller_> wxl: ack.  lots of little things coming together.... fog is not as thick now....
<clivejo> right, Im gonna go to bed
<clivejo> at least "try"
<wxl> nite
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<DarinMiller> nite clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/11/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eoeZZ6jU/file_1342.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/10/
<wxl> !info breeze-icons-rcc
<ubottu> Package breeze-icons-rcc does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info breeze-icons-rcc zesty
<ubottu> Package breeze-icons-rcc does not exist in zesty
<wxl> !info libkdb3-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkdb3-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> !info libkproperty3-dev
<ubottu> Package libkproperty3-dev does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info libkreport3-dev
<ubottu> Package libkreport3-dev does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> !info libkproperty3-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkproperty3-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> !info libkreport3-dev zesty
<ubottu> Package libkreport3-dev does not exist in zesty
<wxl> well there goes that ppa idea
<wxl> unless i depend on kci's ppa
<tsimonq2> !info systemd
<tsimonq2> !info systemd zesty
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 231-9ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2268 kB, installed size 9376 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 232-7 (zesty), package size 2349 kB, installed size 9704 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I've not seen "is important" before
<wxl> i'm ready for an upstream commit now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #16: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #11: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #12: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/12/
<wxl> look what i just did https://phabricator.kde.org/D3634
<valorie> high fives, wxl!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/13/
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<guysoft42> hey all, is there a way to install plasma 5.8 on kubuntu 16.10? 
<soee_> hmm
<soee_> hi guysoft42
<soee_> acheronuk: do we have it in some ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Landing, but only testing at the moment
<guysoft42> the neon PPA seems to only have 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> KDE Neon only supports 16.04  LTS
<acheronuk> soee_: we. do but it may eat your kittena
<yofel> PSA: kci is offline
<acheronuk> *kittens
<yofel> so I enabled backports-landing on xenial for fun
<yofel> Unpacking libmarblewidget-qt5-24 (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa63) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libmarblewidget-qt5-24_4%3a16.04.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa63_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmarblewidget-qt5.so.0.24.1', which is also in package libmarblewidget-qt5-23 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa50
<yofel> broken stuff on my side?
<yofel> (I think)
<guysoft42> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie so is there a way to get it to work here? I actually upgraded because I was hoping for it to upgrade my KDE at the time
<guysoft42> Also who is running IrcsomeBot ?
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, if you're adventurous try the staging ppas, plasma and frameworks, like so https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<acheronuk> yofel: I've tried multiple upgrades an not had that, but I don't think I have marble installed by default. so if that happens, then that is a good catch
<yofel> guysoft42: the bot is run by one in the team (it's the telegram bridge)
<guysoft42> yofel, which source?
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, I am adventurous, but this is also my main work laptop, and I don't want to brick the environment. if there is a way to roll back I am willing to try
<yofel> ah wait, we switched that to the kde bot. where was that..
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, wll, then you shouldn't try unstable packages 
<guysoft42> If I upgrade with that it will remove: kde-config-touchpad, kde-touchpad, kubuntu desktop, pam-wallet-init, and plasma-desktop
<guysoft42> is removing pam-wallet-init dangerous?
<BluesKaj> no idea, I don't use wallet
 * guysoft42 tries and holds tight
<BluesKaj> why o you think you need thenew plasma anyway , there isn't a noiticeable difference
<yofel> guysoft42: sorry, I can't find the repository. #kde-sysadmin should be able to tell you what's used
 * guysoft42 reboots
<wxl> do we care about package-name-doesnt-match-sonames?
<yofel> not for embedded libs
<yofel> otherwise, yes
<wxl> so kexi would be one such example, right?
<wxl> i mean no package is lib-anything
<yofel> yes
<wxl> great thanks :)
<wxl> hahahahah now i'm typing irc commands in my shell omg i swear
<yofel> ok, http proxy on pond: done
<yofel> and down you go
<yofel> oh right, the bot needs to be set up
<clivejo> want me to do that?
<yofel> feel free do
<yofel> *to
<yofel> I'm syncing the job data over now
<clivejo> all jobs copied over?
<yofel> not yet
 * clivejo looks for Haruld email
<yofel> maybe put those credentials in a file on the server somewhere
<clivejo> have you setup a ubuntu user?
<yofel> no, root has the keys
<clivejo> jenkins must store the password somewhere as well
<clivejo> in config file or database or something
<yofel> I guess in the config file, but I didn't find it quickly
<yofel> well hi :D
<yofel> disabled the jenkins service on river
<clivejo> put a redirection on river => pond
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> I'll do that later
<clivejo> It appears that your reverse proxy set up is broken.
<yofel> what's the error?
<yofel> hm, there's things missing, right
<yofel> let me just copy the config from river
<yofel> even if I didn't want to use apache
<clivejo> I lost connection on port 80
<yofel> right, I killed nginx
<clivejo> ah
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, ok, installing staging was a BAD idea
<guysoft42> broke my plasma desktop, had to unisntall the desktop and reinstall :-(
<guysoft42> Also, checkout out this Kickoff error: http://imgur.com/a/zm5iu
 * guysoft42 reboots
<yofel> clivejo: now we're running the proxy setup from river
<yofel> how do I get rid of the 8080 in the lp redirect though..
<yofel> ah, that was a ci setting
<clivejo> have the jobs copied yet?
<yofel> no, rsync was unusable, so I just tarred everything up and am just scping things over
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> weird, why did rsync copy with a few kb, and scp goes with 5MB/s
<yofel> stupid box on the other side of the planet
<yofel> done
<clivejo> how big is the tar?
<yofel> 5G, xz 357M
 * clivejo gulps
<yofel> clivejo: the data from river is lying in /tmp/var/ if you need something
<yofel> I'll shut jenkins down for the moment
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> jobs copied
<yofel> I also copied the tooling for the theme icons in apache. Do we need anything else?
<clivejo> not that I know of
<yofel> the workspace we don't need. That's slave data
<yofel> ok, lets get it up again
<yofel> hm, how does one do lvm swap so zabbix shuts up..
<clivejo> LOL, why do we need swap?
<clivejo> Kubuntu CI NG = pond?
<yofel> "so zabbix shuts up.." :P
<yofel> ye
<yofel> s
<clivejo> morning DalekSec
<clivejo> morning DarinMiller
<clivejo> oupps
<yofel> oops, the job page redirect still goes to river
<DarinMiller> g'morning clivejo!
 * clivejo loves how fast it is!
<yofel> fixed. why was that a harcoded rewrite pattern
<DarinMiller> clivejo: how do you guys know what to do?  Does the kubuntun-automation package have a config file for kci or are you following jenkins setup docs?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I don't really know what to do, its mostly yofel, but Im trying to learn!
<yofel> jenkins setup docs, and we're really just moving servers. So this is mostly server host configs, not jenkins
<clivejo> DarinMiller: new server is here - http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/
<clivejo> yofel tarred up the jobs and copied them over
<clivejo> so we have all the build history :)
<yofel> nodes created
<yofel> anything left...?
<clivejo> nodes?
<clivejo> oh slaves
<yofel> slaves
<clivejo> sorry
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, but we are using a newer version of jenkins and plugins are we not? which has the potential to break what did work?
<yofel> yes it has
<yofel> and I'll tell you right now that mgmt_tooling is busted before even trying it
<acheronuk> :/
<clivejo> yofel: will you config pond to have some executors?
<yofel> ah, the matrix config needs to be changed for the slaves
<yofel> clivejo: no, there's no docker setup, so that can't work. We can think about setting that up later
<yofel> maybe make a container and pretty much just copy linode
<clivejo> linode has plenty anyway
<yofel> ok, I'm turning master on
 * clivejo crosses fingers and toes
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> I know :P
<yofel> next the other ones..
<clivejo> sorry laughing at Max
 * BluesKaj crosses the road
<clivejo> hes just carried my old welly up to the wall and dropped it over!
<yofel> ...
<clivejo> and just done the same with a box!
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> barking
<clivejo> hes trying to get my attention!
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> now hes circling the car!
<clivejo> bad dog!
<clivejo> two nodes running on your scaleway now?
 * DarinMiller time for breakfast
<yofel> well, the other one was the test clone. I'll leave it there for now
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, dont tell people to install that FYI
<yofel> kci.pangea.pub now 302's to kubuntu.dh.bytemark.uk
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> so fast!!
 * clivejo gets a tear in his eye
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, it takes more than one ppa for the 5.8 , it also requires the frameworks ppa and perhaps the misc, i wouls have mentioned it , but I was called away
<yofel> now to update the tooling so things don't go boom when one tries to do an update
<yofel> I'm getting the feeling that the bot isn't sending notifications though
<yofel> might me the jobs not doing the right thing
<yofel> *be
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #239: ABORTED in 7.6 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/239/
<clivejo> ^^ working
<yofel> well then
<clivejo> should I ask Jon to point kci.kubuntu.co.uk to pond?
<yofel> maybe rather ask him to point the old domain if clemens doesn't mind
<clivejo> pangea?
<yofel> yes
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, and I did not"tell you" to install that ppa , I merely posted the url ...the install was your choice if you felt "adventurous" 
<yofel> so we don't have to look through all historic notes
<clivejo> reckon its safe to update those 3 plugins?
<yofel> no idea
<clivejo> can I try?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> I'm just switching rdiff-backup over, then you can try
<clivejo> yofel: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/administrativeMonitor/OldData/manage
<yofel> CVSChangeLogParser o.O?
<yofel> that's not even part of the job template
<yofel> doing one last backup of river sounded like a good idea an hour ago.....
<yofel> clivejo: whatever, those updates shouldn't mess anything up. 
<yofel> I have to leave for an hour, bbl.
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, well, now you know "adventurous" is not enough. it does not work yet
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, I have it working but I also used the other ppas mentioned in my post above
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, , but I'm a tester, so if you're on a production machine then like most linux users you should know enough not to muck about with unofficial ppas
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL , the rpi 3 needs some attention and another experimental OS is waiting in the wings
<clivejo> please DONT use the staging PPA's
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 moves apostrophe to "DONT" making the sentence KDE IRC Relay Service: … "<clivejo> please DON'T use the staging PPAs"
<clivejo> plasma 5.8.4 should be in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<clivejo> and is still in testing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can I stage Frameworks 5.29 yet? :D
<clivejo> I was hoping to speak to santa about staging Apps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the deal?
<clivejo> Id like to make a start on them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See my little explanation yesterday? Write a simple script. :)
<clivejo> dont think we eve need that
<tsimonq2> How so?
<clivejo> if they were staged and uploaded to staging, we'd soon find out what packages needed stuff we havent got
<clivejo> in zesty
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Then let's do what my friend Shia says. ;)
<clivejo> split personality?
<clivejo> is this the one who tried to kill KCI?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Shush. :)
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> anyways, got to go, food time
<clem_l> clivejo: just a quick question
<clivejo> sure
<clem_l> clivejo: the CI repo, is that for a future upgrade towards Xenial or not at all?
<clem_l> towards landing and then backports I mean
<tsimonq2> o/ I can explain
<clivejo> more a testing platform at the moment
<clem_l> ok but it highlights packaging issues which will hit us at some stage in the future right?
<clivejo> yes
<tsimonq2> clem_l: If you're talking about KCI, that's our experimental testing to work on packaging etc. and to make sure it works. When it's officially released, we put it into staging-, then once it gets in devel-release archive, we put to landing, that gets about a week of testing before backports.
<clivejo> and what packages will need to be upgraded for it to work
<clem_l> ok
<clem_l> so right now we've an update to 5.8 in landing that is almost ready
<clem_l> and the next one is slowly forming in KCI?
<clivejo> yes
<tsimonq2> And Frameworks and Applications. :)
<tsimonq2> clem_l: I guess so
<tsimonq2> If you want to think of it like that
<tsimonq2> It follows the master branch of all KDE repos
<tsimonq2> Making sure our packaging always builds against master
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, ive had my share of mucking about with ppas, I actually dont mind getting a build env working as long as I don't break anything ,
<clivejo> KCI is like a rolling version of Kubuntu
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, what other PPAs did you use?
<guysoft42> I've been using QT for stuff, and having a way to contribute would be nice
<clivejo> when its working
<clivejo> we are having issues in yakkety with symbols and haven't been able to get to the bottom of that yet
<clem_l> I see 5.8.4 both in landing and on KCI
<clem_l> but the 5.8.4 in landing is the tagged 5.8.4 right?
<clem_l> whereas the one in KCI is a git master version?
<clivejo> KCI versions are in flux
<clivejo> don't rely on them
<clivejo> they are basically latest unreleased
<clem_l> which upstream Plasma version is in KCI right now?
<clivejo> what will become 5.9
<clem_l> you're not sticking to 5.8 LTS?
<clivejo> not in KCI
<clem_l> ok, but you are in backports for xenial?
<clivejo> probably
<clem_l> it will depend on dependency bumps and all?
<clivejo> depends on the job at hand
<clem_l> ok, makes sense
<clivejo> and what it needs to run
<clem_l> sorry I've so many questions :)
<clivejo> if it can be backported and is stable we will want to backport it
<clem_l> when do you want to move 5.8 into backports?
<clivejo> Im "hoping" that the ISO can be fixed in KCI
<clem_l> I could only find cosmetic issues here
<clivejo> when its been fully tested
<clem_l> I can issue a blog post and ask people to test landing tomorrow if it helps
<clivejo> I g2g now
<clivejo> chat later
<clem_l> ok, ttyl clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It would be nice to have more testers
<blaze> I was testing landing last week
<blaze> no issues so far
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've not had any issues either but I've not tried on LM though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Off to work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Working until 6:30ish PM UTC-6
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #29: ABORTED in 9 min 13 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_krita/29/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Which release do you feel needs more testing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On break o/
<DarinMiller> \o tsimonq2, not much happening here...
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: I'm not sure, 16.04 could use the most I think since it also effects LM 18
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^
<ahoneybun> also as it
<ahoneybun> it's an LTS
<DarinMiller> Making bootable USB now... I have not run 16.04 in quite some time as Plasma was a dual monitor disaster for that release.  It will be good to test landing...
<clivejo> where did you guys get up to with kdevelop
<DalekSec> clivejo: Howdy.
<clivejo> hi :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Back on the clock soon o/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: re: kdev. we never succeeded with the compiles as we were missing depends and ran out of time.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: we were going to try to knock it out later this weekend pending Simon's schedule.  Unfortuneatlely I am too green to undertake independently...
 * clivejo yawns
 * wxl stretches
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> why didn't my darn kexi push
<clivejo> :
<wxl> 8 hours ago
<wxl> we were down then, huh?
<wxl> url works
<clivejo> ??
<wxl> clivejo: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/scmPollLog/
<wxl> not such file or directory git XD
<wxl> oooooops
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-11
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 yawns and shoots spitballs at wxl and clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P lol
<valorie> ewww
 * valorie readies the dunce hat
<valorie> no spitballs in the channel!
 * clivejo taps his watch and looks at tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Am I late or something? :P
<clivejo> kdevelop is late
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG :P
<clivejo> dont OMG me
<wxl> want me to fix it instead? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give it a try
<wxl> it seems to me kci isn't really working as aforementioned
<wxl> that said, what's the issue?
<clivejo> I wanted tsimonq2 to prepare 5.0.3 for release
<clivejo> like here - https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/
<clivejo> https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-503-released
<wxl> i can give that a go
<clivejo> shouldnt be a huge task, just use the existing packaging and fix it up
<wxl> couple unrelated questions:
<clivejo> just a number of dependencies
<wxl>  1. am i seeing correctly kci is NOT all back to normal?
<clivejo> wxl: what are you seeing?
<wxl>  2. it seems the way kde does things, translations never come until release time. that said, mauybe we shouldn't have a kexi-l10n package? no one else seems to do things this way..
<wxl> clivejo: i said it up there a bit. let me show you again
<wxl> clivejo: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/scmPollLog/
<wxl> ^^^ failing to git poll because it can't find git
<clivejo> well thats been failing from the 8th and we only switched today
<clivejo> so very unlikely to be the new server at fault
<wxl> hm k
<wxl> although
<wxl> when i pushed to kexi last, it built
<wxl> but not this most recent one
<clivejo> Im not sure on the git triggers
<clivejo> we might have to wait until kci.pangea.pub is pointed the to correct IP
<wxl> well i was able to use the URL to trigger it
<wxl> the merger appeared to happen but then everything else failed
<wxl> nothing's built all day
<clivejo> well the config was changed a week or so ago
<clivejo> KCI only triggers M-F at 0:00 UTC
<clivejo> it takes the weekends off now
<wxl> OH
<clivejo> LP do maintenance at the weekend and was failing a lot of builds
<clivejo> plus KDE generally only commit M-F
<clivejo> so we figured lets give it S and S off and we can use it to poke our own stuff
<wxl> so i guess i could just make it build manually, no?
<clivejo> you could yes
<wxl> so what about the l10n thing?
<clivejo> I dont understand your question
<wxl> hm now i'm second-guessing myself trying to explain it
<clivejo> we only release, released KDE software
<clivejo> well, we should only do that
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJQSpy3Luc
<clivejo> he needs a dickie bow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See how he spells his name, clivejo? :P
<clivejo> Haruld
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Har*a*ld
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 190x62) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vWzrTSRo/file_1346.jpg
<clivejo> He gives a great explanation of why KCI was born
<clivejo> basically to spread the workload over time
<clivejo> instead of big bang releases
<clivejo> personally Id love to get the test ISO's working again
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And stable... :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://youtu.be/zhJQSpy3Luc?t=729
<clivejo> used to be a bit of python but was replace due to performance concerns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Screw it, I'm rewriting in Assembly. :P
<clivejo> Java
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely not
<clivejo> why not??
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's disgusting...
<clivejo> its not, its modern OOP
<DarinMiller> Hey everyone!
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Survived the obligatory in-law Christmas party.  Ready for the fun.
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo o/
<clivejo> plendy of drink?
<DarinMiller> Unfortuneately no. Neither side of family drinks much....
<clivejo> how do you manage to survive them then?!?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Hi Simon.  If you are around are up for packagine Kdevelop 5.0.3 (with me directly in tow of course).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #51: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/51/
<DarinMiller> This time of year can be quite dreadful for such events so we usually keep the visit fairly short.  Only way for me to maintain sanity.
<clivejo> strange, KCI is only triggering zesty builds after a git trigger
<DarinMiller> OK, I pulled kdevelop from here: git clone -b kubuntu_unstable git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevelop
<DarinMiller> If wanted to do an sbuild, I understand I need a zip file.  Where do I grab that?
<clivejo> use uscan
<clivejo> bump the latest build in the changelog, add an entry and use uscan to grab the source
<clivejo> source is here - http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.3/src/
<DarinMiller> use dch to bump the changelog?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but dont left my PPA stuff in there, that hasnt been released
<clivejo> leave
<clivejo> on that note, Ill hit the sack
<clivejo> night night
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/ clivey
<clivejo> o/ Simey Wimey
<DarinMiller> here do I find uscan?  I don't see it in kubuntu-automation and did not find it in the apt list
<DarinMiller> where^
<DarinMiller> hey tsimonq2 \o
<clivejo> install devscripts
<DarinMiller> night clivejo o/
<clivejo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/uscan.1.html
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: in the mood to drag me thru kdev pkging?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> no sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> long day @ work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need sleep
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: np.  
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: I know exactly how you feel (that's me most every day M-F).
<DarinMiller> I will play around and see what trouble I can cause on my own.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/52/
<DarinMiller> can't figure out why uscan fails to dl http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/5.0.3/src/kdevelop-5.0.3.tar.xz
<DarinMiller> watchfile looks fine  compared to other watch files (it was missing an empty 2nd line, but that did not help either).
 * DarinMiller wow, the uscan perl script is quite large....
<DarinMiller> nm: since I downloaded 5.0.3 from unstable, uscan --verbose says I have the latest version and package is up to date.
<ghostcube> hi folks any news for this one here
<ghostcube> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362449
<ubottu> KDE bug 362449 in general "Dolphin recognizes audio CD but cannot open it." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ghostcube> cause audacity cant open cds too 
<ghostcube> folks <genstorm> ghostcube: audiocd-kio is ported in 16.12.0
<ghostcube> <ghostcube> hmm doesnt help me fpr kubuntu 16.04
<ghostcube> <genstorm> nope
<ghostcube> it couldnt be you cant open a audio cd in kubuntu 16.04 with dolphin
<ghostcube> can you pls backport the 16.12 versions into lts? the suggestion in kde is to use 16.10... oh kubuntu
<ghostcube> maybe you need to talk to the kde guzys? cause for them not portin audio cd support is after it is ported a new feature... maybe iam a bit off reality but this is truely shit
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/10981333
<ghostcube> conversation in kde about audio cd 
<clem_l> hi everyone
<clem_l> can you review http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3175 and let me know if you'd like anything changed/rephrased/added?
<soee_> o/
 * soee_ installing kernel 4.8.14
<acheronuk> clem_l: that seems great from my perspective :)
<clem_l> I might add KDE in front of Plasma 5.8 in the title
<acheronuk> yeah, end users don't quite get the distinction, and this is an update of the whole KDE stack, not just plasma
<clem_l> yes, you also find people who think it's relevant to them and don't use the KDE edition :)
<clem_l> the more we succeed the more novice our average joe is unfortunately
<acheronuk> clem_l: agreed. that is why the motto "Kubuntu, making your PC friendly"
<acheronuk> I REALLY want to get kubuntu back to focusing on that concept, so I think we should get some better collaboration going. that may be mint, or debian or Neon. I have no issue with any of them
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: -landing has Apps 16.04.3 right?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> alright
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I don't think we can tell users to use konsole with apt to update no?
<ahoneybun> 16.04 has Muon not Discover 
<acheronuk> sadly we can't ship newer that until debian/ubuntu sort the whole qtwebengine mess
<acheronuk> *newer appa
<acheronuk> *appa
<acheronuk> oh FFS
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I left a draft at least
<acheronuk> *apps!
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I would stick with command line instructions for testing, as to be bluntly honest, anyone who doe not get how to use that probably should not be testing in the first place
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: yea I kinda think the same
<ahoneybun> also having ppa purge knowledge
<acheronuk> indeed. the mint bog post is live now, so If you could get something on kubuntu.org PDQ that would be great
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<ahoneybun> good to have on there no?
<acheronuk> probably, as no doubt this will get spread across multiple sites and forums
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f6uFLgXj/file_1348.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> there
<acheronuk> clem_l: I relied on your forums here, but can you do a sticky? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=235157&p=1251070#p1251070
<clem_l> oh yes, it's here https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=143&t=235291
<acheronuk> i.e. not stick that thread but do your own?
<clem_l> gtg though, I'll be back in the evening
<ahoneybun> any good acheronuk?
<clem_l> it's relayed on twitter/facebook/website too, so it should grab people's attention eventually
<clem_l> ttyl
<acheronuk> clem_l: ooh. I missed that. great :)
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?71236-Call-for-testing-Plasma-5-8-4-and-applications-16-04-3-for-Xenial-Xerus
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: fine with me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Done
 * soee_ reposted on G+
<mparillo> clem_l: I hope I am not too late, but what a gracious post. To an American, "a massive amount of efforts" sounds off. Is that idiomatic to the Commonwealth? Since it has been a while since I ran Linux Mint (always the KDE Flavour), I cannot remember if I needed to accept keyrings in Software Sources
<ghostcube> so i tried landing ppa, audio cd error still not fixed
<ghostcube> dolphin audio cd reading is fixed in 16.12 
<ghostcube> any possiubility you get the audio cd function fixed?
<ahoneybun> ghostcube: is there a bug report?
<ghostcube> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ghostcube: We can't backport Apps 16.12.0 until we get QtWebEngine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So no bug report needed, it's kbown
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *known
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We just need to find out which components do not need it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But either way, we're waiting on the Qt release team.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They need to press buttons.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then we get it in Ubuntu. :)
<ghostcube> ok i even dont get the fact that a computer cant read a audio cd... 
<ghostcube> but ok, in kde they told me 16.10 has got 16.12 in release? is this correct
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu 16.10 with the backports-landing you will have 16.04.3
<ghostcube> this is what i get in 16.04 now too
<ghostcube> so it wont work there too
<ghostcube> thats the same prob like you dont have a job you dont get a flat, you dont have a flat you dont get a job
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clem_l : http://betanews.com/2016/12/11/linux-mint-resources-kde-plasma-kubuntu/
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> wow what a bad spin on it
<ahoneybun> "I can see your POV on this but the way I see it is that our distros are working together (Linux Mint and Kubuntu) are finally working together more closely as they should to benefit the users. After all other then having fun working on the distro that's that other reason we do it."
<ahoneybun> that's what I wrote
<mparillo> In the Italian-American neighbourhood I was raised, Fagioli (pronounced fa-zool, literally bean(s)) was an all-purpose derogatory way of saying anything from unserious to crazy.
<mparillo> Your response was more substantive as well as more polite.
<clem_l> hi
<clem_l> keyring are added automatically when adding PPAs
<clem_l> betanews.com, ah well, as a blogger it pays more to do controversy and be outspoken and opinionated
<clem_l> as a distro we're supposed to be 'better' and let our communities spit on the competition, I guess we're a bit out of line with that post
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That article is disgusting
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Developer resources are spread too thin, who does he think he is dictating where volunteers and contributor's direct their attention!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think that is a balanced article actually. I can see that Clement makes a valid point, and perhaps this raises the bar for us in Kubuntu, to improve our distro, adding small useability tweaks, and improvements that would help us grow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The fracturing of communities, and it's diversity is what makes open source what it is.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It was also the downfall of Unix, and what allowed rubbish such as Windows to grab the market.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll add that article and link to the Kubuntu Podacast, it is a good discussion point
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Click baiting *beep* *beep* *beep*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Even the title is pure lies, we reached out to Mint!
<clem_l> that's ok, you can't expect them to actually ask questions before posting opinions
<clem_l> they're not journalists :)
<clem_l> I wish they all wrote on the same blog though, I'm really annoyed with bloggers fragmentation, it's cause of that that reddit got so popular
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well the headline suggest that Linux Mint, has reached out to Kubuntu.
<clem_l> I'll have a talk with my wife tonight too, I think we've too many friends and too many kids, we should have made less and focus on them more
<clem_l> definitely raises a lot of valid points
<clem_l> neighbors should have helped too, I don't understand why they made their own.. parental fragmentation
<clem_l> right, that's enough sarcasm probably
<ahoneybun> I happen to agree mostly with clivejo
<ahoneybun> when we don't work together people complain, and now they do when we do
<clivejo> acheronuk: you about?
<clivejo> hi DalekSec
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> DalekSec: so sorry for pinging you :(
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<clivejo> does anyone know how to do a release of a standalone package using the KA tools?
<DarinMiller> not a clue here...
<clivejo> me neither, its all changed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #152: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/152/
<_Wens_> hi! why kde application 16.08 not include kubuntu 16.10? 
<clivejo> beacuse Kubuntu has to follow Ubuntu release cycle
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<clivejo> after certain dates we cant add anything new
<_Wens_> ok, thanks
<clivejo> and unfortunately Ubuntu freezes and KDE releases don't tend to work out :(
<clivejo> _Wens_: is there something you are looking for?
<_Wens_> <clivejo> no. I see release on kde.org and have quetion.
<clivejo> well it missed Yakkety 16.10, and we will probably skip it in Zesty 17.04
<clivejo> KDE Apps 16.12 are due out very soon
<DalekSec> Hah.
<clivejo> DalekSec: sorry 
<DalekSec> Yep, you said that.  It's not a problem.
<clivejo> for some reason when I try to autocomplete for Darin, it changes it to your username!
<clivejo> are you unit?
<soee_> Kernel 4.9 released :-)
<clivejo> for zesty?
<mamarley> clivejo: 4.9-rcsomething is in zesty-proposed, but it will probably be a few days before the stable release gets there.
<mamarley> In the meantime, there is always http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, but it appears the compilation hasn't finished for 4.9 yet.
<clivejo> mamarley: have you a zesty box?
<mamarley> clivejo: 5 of them :)
 * clivejo cries
<mamarley> How come?
<clivejo> you have 5 and mine is so slow!
<mamarley> Oh, sorry. :(
<clivejo> do you have landing on any of them?
<mamarley> All of them :)
<clivejo> I uploaded kdeconnect to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=kdeconnect&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
 * mamarley doesn't use that, sorry. :(
<valorie> what sort of computer do you want Father Christmas to bring ya, clivejo?
<clivejo> faster one
<valorie> that old XP laptop I put Kubuntu onto for a friend of mine is still working for her
<valorie> can't believe anybody would use a computer that slow.....but she paid $10 used, and I guess thinks she got good value!
 * DarinMiller making zesty partition with landing to test  kdeconnect... installing now... (other zesting partition has kubuntu-unstable)...
 * DarinMiller zesting does not like hybrid graphics laptops.
<DarinMiller> zesty^
<valorie> I think this one is hybrid but I only use .... whatever it came with, dunno
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.8.4 on Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) powered by Linux 4.8.0-30-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1899/3800 MHz, RAM: 23824/24029 MB, Storage: 320/967 GB, 346 procs, 92.31h up
<valorie> duh, that doesn't say
<DarinMiller> skylake hybrid with intel and nvidia.  It's a real bear to boot until proprieatry NVdia driver is installed.  Have to unplug mouse and edit boot line with nomodeset.
<valorie> this has a sticker on it that says nvidia GeForce GTX but I did have my son install kubuntu in the first place because of the driver issue 
<valorie> scarlett was there too, and had advice for him
<clivejo> I bought this one in 2009
<clivejo> getting a bit old and tired
<valorie> WOW
<valorie> you must be the most gentle owner ever
<clivejo> and its a bit big
 * valorie looks at the stack of broken laptops.....
<clivejo> well Ive replaced the keyboard a coupld of times
<clivejo> and I bought a new battery to take it to QtCon
<clivejo> but the stupid thing wouldnt fit in my bag!
<valorie> some have lasted me 5 or 6 years, but eventually were too slow to use even for travel
<valorie> oh yeah that's why you were computerless
 * clivejo cries
 * clivejo and nods
<valorie> I'm grateful for the little one -- trying to carry the biggie was a killer even just in Seattle
<clivejo> you have a huge rucksack!
<valorie> I won't try bringing that again
<clivejo> why?
<valorie> yup, bought that with a laptop in mind
<valorie> because the little one is good enough
<clivejo> its great for carrying bottles
<valorie> and I bought a DVD burner for like $20
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it was *excellent* for bottles, you madman
<clivejo> :)
<valorie> especially when I had a beast of burden to carry it!
<clivejo> oi!
<valorie> In seattle, everybody had to carry their own stuff
<clivejo> you could employ me to carry it for you :P
<valorie> "great bear of a man"..... what was his name again?
<valorie> lol
 * valorie pays in Jameson's
<clivejo> DarinMiller: did you test KDE Connect?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: shortly, just now successfully booting the beast...
<valorie> clivejo: I'm not sure the flight from NI to Seattle and back would have been worth it for a weekend
<valorie> not sure ahoneybun thought it was worth the trip just from Florida!
<clivejo> probably not!
<valorie> it would have to be part of a bigger trip
<valorie> the Puget Sound area is amazing, and worth the trip for sure
<valorie> especially since you have a friend with a guestroom
<valorie> and a cabin in the mountains!
<valorie> same with anybody in the team -- come visit Seattle and me!
<clivejo> error: ‘class Device’ has no member named ‘logicalSectorSize’; did you mean ‘logicalSize’?
<clivejo> clem_l: do you guys use calamares?
<DarinMiller> I second Valorie's invitation, anyone is welcome to come visit me in Idaho too....
<valorie> where in Idaho, DarinMiller?
<valorie> I've driven through, but only spent time in Boise
<valorie> which is beautiful
<clem_l> hi clivejo, no we use ubiquity
<DarinMiller> Meridian, Idaho
<valorie> and oh, did you go to the FOSS thing they had in Spokane last ... May or so?
<valorie> I couldn't go because I wanted to attend Colin's graduation in Connecticut
<valorie> I wrote to the ubuntu-pnw list about it though
<darin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23616215/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: kdeconnect times out when attempting to pair.  also looks like kmenuedit is missing... sending pb shortly... 
<DarinMiller> pb ^^
<valorie> I see Meridian on the map -- I suppose on the meridian line, cool
<clivejo> what is line 22?
<DarinMiller> I have no idea....
<DarinMiller> fresh install, full format....
<valorie> this is old, but it hasn't changed much: http://web.fe.up.pt/~jmcruz/etc/kde/kdeqt/kde3arch/ksycoca.html
<valorie> I just wonder why it reuses the old cache
<DarinMiller> I tell ya, this laptop is weird. Have to add nomodeset during boot just see the desktop, boot with mouse unplugged, then no panel is present so I have to add my own... None of my other boxes do this.
<valorie> you can run kbuildsycoca5 --noincremental to refresh the configs
<DarinMiller> Once I install nvidia and reboot, it behaves as expected, but until then, it's a monster.  I have seen "newbies" post trying to get this same box running linux and this is the only laptop I discourage a new person from trying.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: seems to install no problem on my system :/
<DarinMiller> Sometime updates will send this laptop off the deep end and I have to re-install NVidia drivers from the command line. I don't mind the challenge but it not for new users.
<DarinMiller> btw, kdeconnect prompted on the laptop for pairing but failed to complete.  Once Nvida drivers finish insatlling, I reboot and try again.
<DarinMiller> Usually issues described above go away after a few kernel releases but though the install difficulty is not as bad as a year ago, it needs lots of help. 
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clem_l, They are the "journalists" in the US. They ask the wrong questions to the wrong people, even if they ask the right people, they make them trick questions so that however they answer it makes them sound bad. They bikeshed the hell out of every bad thing the person says and ignores the good stuff. And whatever happens, they are always biased against someone, covering something up.  … Yeah, the recent US election reall
<IrcsomeBot2> </rant>
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Now that I think about it, I restarted plasma from the terminal and proceed to use the same terminal for updates. So I suspect line 22 is plasma responding to the install sequence as all plasma notifications are currently popping up in that terminal.
<IrcsomeBot2> <marcinsagol> kernel 4.9 available now in Ubuntu mainline http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<clivejo> ok, so those arent actually anything to do with the apt install of kdeconnect
<DarinMiller> nvidia drivers installed laptop is booting as it should with mouse plugged in and default panel auto appears.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: correct. and after reboot, kdeconnect is working fine.... I had run all updates, added the ppa, updated again without rebooting.
<clivejo> it pairs and works with a phone?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> ah same here
<DarinMiller> clivejo: sent file successfully, remote input works as well as message alerts.  (have not tried responding to a text yet).
<clivejo> the reply functions requires you to use the default messaging app
<DarinMiller> clivejo: yes, I appreciate that tip as it was driving me crazy.  I wish the google texting app worked as it runs better on my phone, but I would rather have the kdeconnect functionality.
<clivejo> a lot of people use other messaging apps
<clivejo> and I was using one until I realised and changed back
<DarinMiller> Wow, default text is sure tiny on HDPI displays with ZZ.   I kept seeing references to HDPI fixed from the plasma team all summer long regarding better defaults, but I have to put on my glasses to fix the scaling in system settings.
<clivejo> replying from desktop is much more useful than using a fancy messaging app
<clivejo> has anyone tried a wayland session?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I totally agree.
<clivejo> Im just hoping kdeconnect will intregate with Nougat and allow to reply to other nofications like Telegram/WhatsApp etc
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I tried wayland last week (on my intel only work laptop)  and I could barely tell the difference wrt X.
<valorie> what's nougat (besides a kind of candy)
<clivejo> Android
<valorie> ah
<clivejo> 7.1 codename
<valorie> newer than what I have I'm sure
<clivejo> they name it after sweets
<clivejo> Kitkat, Lolipop, Marshmallow and Nougat
<valorie> I know *that*
<valorie> I have 5.0.2
 * DarinMiller Kubuntu Driver manager successfully install intel micro code on the hybrid box using the popup menu.  (Failed on another box a few days ago).
<clivejo> I do like Nougat
<clivejo> DarinMiller: do you have Muon installed?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hi
<clivejo> Hi Simey Wimey
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hi Clivey Mimey
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> :P
<DarinMiller> clivejo: not yet, I can test  16.04 or newer ... test all 3 (xx,yy, & zz)?
<DarinMiller> hey tsimonq2 o/
<clivejo> running Muon and performing an update seems to update the indexes to allow Driver Manager to work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #126: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/126/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I will give that a shot.  After the intel micro code installed, the Driver Manager thinks I have the nouveu? driver installed and keeps parking the notification icon in the sys tray.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #39: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #110: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/110/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: try a "sudo update-apt-xapian-index"
<DarinMiller> clivejo: that appears to have fixed the confused Driver Manager.  
<clivejo> yeah, it needs fixed, but I dont know enough about it to fix it :(
<valorie> clivejo: that seems to have fixed it for me too
<clivejo> its known to fix it
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #30: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #24: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1011: SUCCESS in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #17: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #32: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #50: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #84: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #56: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #118: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #155: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #156: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #97: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #136: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #197: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #180: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #161: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #154: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #185: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #165: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemdgenie build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemdgenie/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #165: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #129: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #93: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #150: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #177: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #169: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #152: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #71: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #185: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #49: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #108: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #105: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #103: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #148: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #88: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #144: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #136: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #148: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #129: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #168: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #89: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #158: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #165: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #152: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #91: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #124: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #102: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #126: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #161: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #96: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #133: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #134: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #157: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #70: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #86: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #131: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #31: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #83: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #122: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #234: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #136: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #150: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #82: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #117: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #106: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #115: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #140: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #161: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #161: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #72: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #152: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #85: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #159: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #83: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #163: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #114: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #163: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #37: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #29: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #34: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #167: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #149: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #156: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #198: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #137: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #173: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #158: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #149: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #172: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #132: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #155: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #164: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #137: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #131: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #178: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #186: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #186: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #130: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #155: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #136: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #166: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #116: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #126: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemdgenie build #152: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemdgenie/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #93: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #153: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #160: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-list/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #93: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #162: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #102: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #139: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #45: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #73: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #117: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #166: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #153: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #72: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #34: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #167: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #123: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #130: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #169: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #151: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #50: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #89: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #153: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #109: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #131: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #171: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #145: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #34: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #126: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #19: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #94: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #34: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #150: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #150: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #137: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #174: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #17: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #159: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #29: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #90: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #171: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #170: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #33: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #126: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #92: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #125: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #143: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #92: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #162: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #146: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #136: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #164: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #144: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #34: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #181: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #160: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #107: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #102: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #162: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #166: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #117: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #22: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #87: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #21: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #35: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #82: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #115: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #84: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #110: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #17: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #30: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #143: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #173: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #131: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #193: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #143: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #155: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #130: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #235: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #193: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #164: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #157: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #37: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #168: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #156: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #36: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #115: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #199: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #27: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #162: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #159: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #159: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #33: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #182: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #27: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #113: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #146: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #109: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #98: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #110: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #27: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #215: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #194: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #116: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #31: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #93: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #194: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #29: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #22: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #224: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #125: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #18: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #34: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #136: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #21: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #34: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #160: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #156: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #129: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #230: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #29: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #52: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #12: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #17: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #185: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #23: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #107: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #27: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #32: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #36: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #38: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #30: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #35: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #29: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #26: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #84: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #155: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #147: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #35: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #110: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #28: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #111: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #32: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #225: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #85: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #216: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #34: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #130: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #200: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #186: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #137: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #35: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #22: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #110: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #39: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #24: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #231: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #35: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #201: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #187: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #166: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #164: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #175: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #172: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #109: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #171: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #133: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #143: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #201: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #136: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #105: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #127: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #135: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #102: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #203: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #110: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #202: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #27: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #168: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #137: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #204: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #169: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #158: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #160: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #178: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #137: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #57: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #95: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #91: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #156: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #138: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #159: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #179: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #149: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #161: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #96: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #157: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #58: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #294: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #27: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #98: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #40: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #261: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #295: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #34: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #39: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #40: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #37: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #30: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #26: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #39: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #38: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #36: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #39: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #30: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #39: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #32: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #37: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #35: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #35: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #37: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #262: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #24: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #35: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #32: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #34: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #38: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #37: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #24: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #31: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #37: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #36: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #21: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #19: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/19/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #14: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #33: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #149: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #36: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #40: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #36: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #36: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #40: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #831: FAILURE in 9.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #832: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #36: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #26: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #180: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #41: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #34: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #32: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #27: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #37: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #33: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #36: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #19: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #40: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #32: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #330: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #39: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #32: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #38: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #331: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #181: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #33: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #38: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #332: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #26: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #29: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #25: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #21: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #20: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #34: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #35: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #19: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #42: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #29: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #93 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #37: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1097: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1097/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #60: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #880: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #552: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #93: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #94: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #174: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #311: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #99: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #123: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #33: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #160: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #35: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #130: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #32: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #41: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #369: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #371: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #143: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #350: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #41: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #33: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #342: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #32: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #33: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #33: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #20: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #147: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #11: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #344: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #41: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #220: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #175: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #40: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #184: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #347: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #33: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #431: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #397: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #97: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #40: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #395: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #18: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #339: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #376: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #344: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #22: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #22: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #33: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #110: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #142: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #384: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #136: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #32: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #168: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #40: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #33: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #32: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #32: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #262: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #389: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #173: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #157: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #168: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #88: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kate build #165: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kate/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #383: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #409: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #409: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #426: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #293: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #352: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #248: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #326: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #450: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #233: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #358: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #253: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #135: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #21: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #132: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #90: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #308: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #54: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #23: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #182: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #627: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #168: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #176: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #110: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #36: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #25: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #262: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #271: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #410: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #151: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #310: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #119: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #129: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #333: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #75: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #254: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #63: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #93: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #157: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #46: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #165: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #118: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #370: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #116: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #172: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktimer build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktimer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #318: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #101: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #178: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #363: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #287: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #327: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #444: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #317: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #103: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #553: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #117: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #187: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #33: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #21: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #40: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #21: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #32: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #20: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #159: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #450: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #154: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #139: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #170: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #145: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #39: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #32: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #37: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #150: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #150: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #146: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #121: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #174: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #141: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #155: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #137: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #36: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #124: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #312: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #161: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #370: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #343: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #372: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #351: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #138: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwalletmanager build #167: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwalletmanager/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #345: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #131: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktouch build #142: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktouch/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kruler build #158: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kruler/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #100: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kteatime build #104: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kteatime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #99: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #348: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #398: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #432: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #340: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #396: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #368: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #385: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #377: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #263: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #345: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #410: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #384: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #390: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #327: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #294: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #359: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #353: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #254: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #451: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #309: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #233: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #234: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #410: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #427: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #266: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #266: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #170: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #263: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #308: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #272: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #411: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #311: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #255: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #334: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #89: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #91: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #84: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #228: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #22: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_svgpart build #132: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_svgpart/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #101: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #163: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #137: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #152: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_print-manager build #167: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_print-manager/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #134: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #76: FAILURE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #153: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #29: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #319: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #34: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #73: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #160: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #364: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #328: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #445: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #87: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #40: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #318: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #207: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #145: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #153: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #138: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #139: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #188: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #138: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #451: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #287: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #141: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #369: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #351: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #234: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #163: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #309: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #258: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #117: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kompare build #164: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kompare/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #117: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #85: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #108: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-text-ui/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #149: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #150: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #131: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #460: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #212: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #198: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #182: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #352: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #288: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #259: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #461: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #151: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #199: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #213: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #103: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #228: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #133: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #260: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #309: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit @tsimonq2 @Santa Wednesday would be best for me for this dev meeting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #166: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #225: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #210: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #368: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #120: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #124: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #310: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcontacts build #177: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcontacts/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #103: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #261: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #166: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #46: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #57: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #211: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #369: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #139: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #117: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #123: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #125: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #71: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #42: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #112: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #109: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #98: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #116: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #74: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #118: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #67: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #90: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #62: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #105: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #40: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #92: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #43: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #125: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #91: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #75: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #23: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #84: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #22: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #84: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #85: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #38: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #67: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #136: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #31: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #29: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #44: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #52: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #37: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #135: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #53: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #39: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #87: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #52: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #154: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #213: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #19: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #33: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #66: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #29: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #6: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #77: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #56: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #19: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #100: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #53: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #51: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #30: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #62: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #45: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #51: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #61: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #45: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #74: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #28: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #46: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #50: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #38: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #42: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #62: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #367: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #73: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #41: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #166: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #142: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #58: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #22: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #109: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #39: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #72: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #42: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #94: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #106: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #66: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #35: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #20: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #31: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #82: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/82/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That works rather better for me as it happens
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Give me a bit more time to look at the CI, and @Santa KA tooling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #157: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #118: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #127: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #127: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #132: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #368: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #439: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #121: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #149: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #240: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #256: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #69: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #351: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #333: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #128: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #133: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #120: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #119: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #150: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #158: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #122: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #133: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #258: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #87: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #93: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #125: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #97: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #59: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #125: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #19: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #98: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #217: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #80: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #47: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #140: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #40: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #109: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #108: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #58: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #61: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #39: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #92: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #42: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #52: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #40: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #50: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #43: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #130: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #124: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #161: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #69: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #118: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #33: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #19: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #352: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #20: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #19: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #40: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #126: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #81: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #91: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ack @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #334: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #72: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #113: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #43: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit if you have doubts I will be very glad to answer your questions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #43: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #114: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #75: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Santa Looking through the files in ka right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #149: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Can't say I understand everything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #101: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/101/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But your code is nice and good to read
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice comments
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> This tooling looks very impressive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #117: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Does it work, or are there still things that need fixing
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thank you, I bet they are several things to improve
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #20: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/259/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It works but they are several things to improve
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #101: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #39: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I just looking at unit-test directoy @tsimonq2 has talked about unit tests for stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Right now I'm @ dinner but I could give you some insights about ka maybe later today or tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh sorry, don't let me disturb you
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll be about for a couple hours, please give me a ping later if you are around
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No prob, we are still waiting :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Have a nice Dinner, see you later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/153/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #73: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #35: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #173: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #83: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #145: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #174: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #162: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #94: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #150: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #129: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #158: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #43: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #21: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #28: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #131: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #297: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #27: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #32: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #29: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #23: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #20: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #130: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #112: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #158: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #15: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #72: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #130: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #232: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #239: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #34: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #43: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #23: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #106: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #108: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #40: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #296: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #297: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #287: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #37: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #103: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #288: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #454: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #172: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #31: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #93: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #455: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #275: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #26: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #20: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #23: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #138: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #104: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #94: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #68: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #114: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #129: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Looks like the concensus is to hold the CI discussion on Weds at that's more convenient for folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll be around from 20:00 UTC and can get set up in BBB from 21:00
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Or we can just do it in IRC if you folks prefer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't mind.
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: you be about Wednesday evening?
<acheronuk> this meeting might be early for you, but was also thinking about staging frameworks
<wxl> acheronuk: name the time and i'll tell you :)
<acheronuk> wxl: I guess appox 10:30-11 pm UTC, whenever that KCI meeting finishes
<wxl> acheronuk: that's 1500 my time, so i should be around. i leave work around 1730-1800 so as long as its before that i should be about. that said, i'm still at work and may get pulled away
<acheronuk> wxl: sounds reasonable :) will work on the premise for now then
<acheronuk> wxl: you can ssh from work?
<wxl> acheronuk: yep. i have to go through an outside source to get through firewall restrictions, but yes :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #335: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/335/
<acheronuk> or is it IRC you can't do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #184: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/184/
<acheronuk> ah, right
<wxl> that and i can't open the silly media attachments tsimonq2's telegram bot uses
<acheronuk> that's a plus point IMO :P
<wxl> believe me, i know XD
<acheronuk> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/22/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #37: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdialog build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdialog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #26: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #35: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #27: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #39: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #43: FIXED in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #34: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #99: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #47: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #44: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #30: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #26: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #138: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #17: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #30: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #26: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #37: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #34: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #139: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #45: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #42: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #22: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #24: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #94: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #133: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #95: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #38: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #113: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #75: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #30: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #28: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #34: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #29: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #31: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #25: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #28: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #39: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1941: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1941: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1941: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #573: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #190: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #574: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #289: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #175: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #176: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #290: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #42: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #192: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #25: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #575: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #291: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #292: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #38: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #25: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #31: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #27: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #177: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #47: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #24: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #27: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1942: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1942: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1942: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/24/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #36: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #17: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #27: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #21: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #28: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #35: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #29: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #30: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #35: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #26: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #42: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #43: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/30/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1098: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #881: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1012: UNSTABLE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1012/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #991: UNSTABLE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #137: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #169: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #168: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #29: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #183: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #131: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #59: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #141: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_yakuake build #159: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_yakuake/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #79: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #199: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #117: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #166: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #171: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #172: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #152: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #172: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #39: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #173: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #202: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #128: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #163: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #152: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #200: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #173: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluedevil build #165: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluedevil/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #38: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #26: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #51: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #38: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #176: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #178: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #189: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #113: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #112: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #28: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #129: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #44: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #219: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #33: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #152: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #228: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #48: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #25: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #125: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #86: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #195: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #158: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #127: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #155: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #70: FIXED in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #59: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #93: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #94: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #109: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #134: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #141: FIXED in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #164: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #205: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #119: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #143: FIXED in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #159: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #74: FIXED in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #111: FIXED in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #127: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #213: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #48: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #214: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #298: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #68: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #148: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #440: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #229: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #43: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #159: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #187: FIXED in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #183: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #117: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #441: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #187: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #230: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #49: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #184: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #44: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #167: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #203: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #109: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #172: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #26: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #31: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #173: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #42: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #27: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #11: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #28: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #29: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #90: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #25: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #92: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #128: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #129: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1943: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1943: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1943: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1943/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #128: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #174: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #98: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #310: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #30: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: libkface also being dropped
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: fix ktorrent branches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: mplayerthumbs was dropped in apps 16.08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: require 'json' for docker cleanup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: ignore new false positive from lintian
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1944: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1944: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1944: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #100: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #100: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #100: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1945: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1945: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1945: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1945/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> I have been working on the tritemio setup guide today
<santa_> there's still a lot to do, but I'm happy about the progress done today
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Kool kool
<santa_> btw I didn't have time to do all things i wanted to do yesterday i.e. writing in Simon's kd application and discussing with r. timmis the ka current design
<santa_> I'll try to get these done today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #38: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/38/
<santa_> hey ricktimmis_ are you available?
<wxl> might want to mention @Sick_Rimmit
<wxl> or whatever he is over there on telegram
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Santa Hi
<santa_> yeah, that's the one
<santa_> hi
<wxl> good i was right. it's a bummer that the IRC bridge on telegram doesn't allow you to see people's nicks. 
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Just writing an email to K-DEvel
<wxl> that reminds me: get thee in here on matrix, @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes been reading the KDE wiki all about that today
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Very promising
<wxl> if you need help figuring it out, let me know </offtopic>
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm going to try to set that up a little later this eveing
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Roger that wxl
<santa_> if you have a few minutes later I could give you some hints to understand Kubuntu Automation
<ricktimmis_> genii: Ping
<genii> ricktimmis_: Yeah, I'm around
<ricktimmis_> santa_: That would be excellent, I would like that very much
<santa_> ricktimmis_: ok ping me whenever you want to start
<ricktimmis_> genii: Do you have the link the your Wiki page again, please. I misplaced it
<genii> ricktimmis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kaulbach
<ricktimmis_> Thank you
<genii> No problemmo :)
<ricktimmis_> Dev friends, please can you take a look at genii Wiki page, and a couple of you add a testimonial, so that we can move to membership application
<ricktimmis_> Here is genii LP page https://launchpad.net/~mystic-scientist
<ronnoc> ricktimmis_: Hi. Seems your ML annoucement does not have a prospective date or time. I assume this was an oversight? :)
<Sick_Rimmit> ronnoc: It says TODAY 21:00 UTC So that's in like 10 minutes
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry for being a little disorganised
<Sick_Rimmit> santa_: Hi there
<Sick_Rimmit> So I cloned you KA Git repo, and poked around in the code and the various branhes
<santa_> aha
<Sick_Rimmit> Can't say I understand everything, but I grokked quite a lot
<santa_> ok, well, I think it's easier to understand if you are familiar with its usage rather than reading the code
<Sick_Rimmit> I agree
<santa_> Sick_Rimmit: have read about the slice "black op"?
<santa_> * have you
<Sick_Rimmit> In Phab
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/slice/
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah maybe I didn't read slice yet
<Sick_Rimmit> looking
<Sick_Rimmit> Alright
<Sick_Rimmit> Totally agree, solid UNIX style
<Sick_Rimmit> A right so there is a bit of stuff here
<Sick_Rimmit> Stand by assimilating
<santa_> to sum up, we used to have a monolithic script in Kubuntu Automation to deploy the packages
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yeah I read you do-all code
<santa_> so this monolithic thing had two big major problems in my opinion
<santa_> one was that if we needed to do something "different" the only way to do it was changing the code
<santa_> in eternal damnation
<santa_> the other one was the mixture between code and data
<Sick_Rimmit> Yep 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ansolutely agree wih that
<santa_> with data I mean things like manually created json files listing which packages had epochs ... things like that
<santa_> this made KA "unreleaseable" for quite a long time
<Sick_Rimmit> I note in the IRC Yofel talks about separation for check-changes
<Sick_Rimmit> I agree with that too
<santa_> yeah philip gave some very good ideas
<santa_> to be honest I wasn't very enthusiast about them in the beggining but they proved to be very good
<Sick_Rimmit> With Jenkins, we got the ability to create Jobs, and link them together, and group them into Projects
<Sick_Rimmit> By creating lots of small peices of code
<Sick_Rimmit> you can use Jenkins in the right way
<Sick_Rimmit> Much better for long term maintenance
<santa_> yeah I think we should make something like slice with the ka tolling
<santa_> but writing it in python this time
<Sick_Rimmit> I agree
<Sick_Rimmit> Now looking thtough the code there are good coments, and it makes sense
<santa_> regarding the code and data separation, see this other "black op": https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/fir-tree/
<Sick_Rimmit> I'd like to propose that the code follow PEP8
<santa_> I take note
<Sick_Rimmit> We use PyLint 
<Sick_Rimmit> By doing this, it makes all the code really nice and consistent, good Class and Method names
<Sick_Rimmit> One of the things our dev team do is commit all the documentation into /Docs as MarkDown
<Sick_Rimmit> Then we Pango to spit out whatever format with like
<santa_> that sounds like chinese so I will take note and try to investigate them with more time
<santa_> thanks for putting that on the table too
<Sick_Rimmit> Tell you what
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll grab some doc info from work, tidy it up and pop it into a /Docs directory on the Develop branch 
<Sick_Rimmit> Then you can take a look, and merge it if you like it
<santa_> allright
<Sick_Rimmit> On this page
<Sick_Rimmit> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/
<Sick_Rimmit> Are the unlinked items, things that are not written yet ?
<santa_> hmm, that's something we never completed, so it's just a list of commands right now and it's obsolete
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK
<santa_> however most of them (if not all of them) have "--help"
<santa_> regarding the commands, they are like 2 groups
<Sick_Rimmit> In your view, how much time ( Story points if you prefer Scrum Estimates ) do you think it will take to get this to a Beta system for KCI
<santa_> 1. the "operational" commands
<santa_> and
<santa_> 2. the "information" commands
<santa_> Sick_Rimmit: not sure about time
<santa_> they are several things tangled there
<santa_> for instance, right now I'm working on this one:
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/kraken/
 * Sick_Rimmit looks
<santa_> this is something which I'm the only one who can do it, because people can't read my mind
<Sick_Rimmit> ha ha
<santa_> the thing with that tritemio infra is that I started the thing several years ago
<santa_> so there wasn't any secrecy intended, but...
<Sick_Rimmit> Of course and no secrecy suspected
<santa_> well, I never documented it so I'm trying to share this knowledge now
<Sick_Rimmit> These DevOps systems evolve
<santa_> the thing is that it's a good way to have a homemade ppa
<santa_> I used it among other things to make test rebuilds in order to evaluate KA changes
<santa_> but this could be interesting for a possible new KCI too
<valorie> oooo: http://imagezero.maxiom.de/files/portingstatus-updates.html
<santa_> right now, what we have, if I'm not mistaken is a CI which uses the launchpad build farm as "building backend"
<santa_> that means, if I'm not mistaken that we just have one CI
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes that's what I understand too
<santa_> a "production" CI
<santa_> so I think we could have 2 if we want that
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<santa_> and we could do that allowing the new CI to work against a "tritemio" instance
<santa_> this way we wouldn't be "abusing" the launchpad build farm
<Sick_Rimmit> So Tritemio would be he Build Server
<santa_> could be, yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm very interesting
<Sick_Rimmit> What implication might that have for our upstream dependencies on MOTU 
<Sick_Rimmit> We struggle with getting stuff into the Build Servers sometimes, and this is a big risk for Kubuntu
<santa_> ah you mean our lack of permissions because some of use didn't get the MOTU title yet?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<santa_> that delays only our uploads to the archive
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah OK I see
<santa_> but it doesn't affect our stuff in the CI or ppa's
<santa_> so that problem wouldn't be tangled in this
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<santa_> it's true it's a problem, but a separate problem
<valorie> imo if our packages have a stellar reputation, the release team is more likely to wave it through, yes?
<valorie> stellar meaning well-tested
<Sick_Rimmit> acheronuk: Hello you about
<genii> Freenode seems a bit flakey today
<valorie> matrix too
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit not for a while. carry on without me, as I honestly don't think I have much to input on the implementation/coding
<valorie> I would love to see yofel chime in
<valorie> as the voice of experience here
<Sick_Rimmit> santa_: Do you think you could put together a specification of machine requirements that you would like us to go source
<Sick_Rimmit> That would run KA, KCI and Tritemio
<wxl> net split? i was left seeing only 4 people on there
<wxl> and nonw of those 4 are here now
<valorie> yep
<valorie> you were on the "wrong" side of it
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi santa_
<wxl> yay netsplits :)
<wxl> it's rare that i end up on the wrong side
<wxl> @tsimonq2 @acheronuk @valorie you guys coming to bbb?
<valorie> uh, for what?
 * valorie was thinking of heading outside to shovel leaves and freeze
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, For what?
<wxl> well the general discussion is supposed to be on kci and such but we've also been chatting about ninjas, dojos, parties, and onboarding more ninjas
<wxl> ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> No worries valorie we're talking about KCI development and how to move forward with that
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I don't think my input would be valuable there
<valorie> parties ++++
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Oh. Maybe soon wxl
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Dunno really
<wxl> @tsimonq2: your name has been implicated in the discussion mainly because of your experience and knowledge which we so greatly appreciate
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm sorry, dad dragged us out  and about.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Be home in like 10 mine
<wxl> 10 mine?
<valorie> lol
 * valorie out
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Mins
<wxl> that works @tsimonq2
<santa_> ‎<‎Sick_Rimmit‎>‎ santa_: Do you think you could put together a specification of machine requirements that you would like us to go source
<santa_> I think I could but I will need some time
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, so if you can even give me a rough idea
<Sick_Rimmit> Say like 8 Cores, 32Gb RAM 1TB
<Sick_Rimmit> I can start working on finding some hosting provides to sponsor us with some kit
<wxl> santa_: Rick mentioned several possible hosts including Linode, ByteMark (and something else). Do you know of anyone reason why your tooling would require one versus another?
<santa_> one important thing would be having various hard disks
<wxl> various = multiple
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> one per buildd would be nice
<santa_> in fact that was what I was trying to do among other things
<santa_> once I get tritemio restored I will be in a better possition to give you a pre-assessment of that
<santa_> the more ram and the more hard disks the better
<wxl> any requirements about the operating system?
<santa_> the hard disks don't have to be large
<santa_> ubuntu server with the possibility of having LXD containers in it
<Sick_Rimmit> santa_: Great santa_ I'll go find us some machines
<tsimonq2> bbb totally just froze on me
<Sick_Rimmit> santa_:  Can you still here us in BBB ?
<santa_> Sick_Rimmit: hmm, nope
<wxl> s/here/hear/
<santa_> let me re-check
<Sick_Rimmit> So I'm going to do a quick summary of what we discussed so far for acheronuk and tsimonq2
<santa_> allright, go on
<Sick_Rimmit> Might be worth listening in so you can point out any bits I miss, or high attention to thinds
<genii> Didn't realize you guys were also on BBB today until simon mentioned it
<wxl> well there was something on the mailing list
<santa_> ok I can hear you know
<genii> I'm not caught up this week :(
<wxl> shame shame shame
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit: for future reference, here's the unofficial matrix server/instance/homeserver (i.e. synpase) list: https://www.hello-matrix.net/public_servers.php
<Sick_Rimmit> wxl: Thanks
<genii> wxl: Your audio is very faint
<wxl> bah
<wxl> cranked up now
<Sick_Rimmit> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<genii> Heh, sugar
<acheronuk> out of BBB, but I'll probably check in on here every do often for an hr or so
<wxl> i just want the minutes from Sick_Rimmit so i know what i missed
<Sick_Rimmit> Typing them up now, will post to K-Devel and KC ML in a little while
<acheronuk> wxl: ummmmmm.... just realised I forgot about frameworks :/
<acheronuk> if you want to do that, maybe simon can help?
<acheronuk> or do another night?
<wxl> k
<wxl> i may be able to do that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^^ ?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, wxl: I think it's best to wait until the current Applications+Frameworks mess migrates.
<tsimonq2> I haven't forgotten.
<tsimonq2> ALTHOUGH
<acheronuk> staging is not an archive upload though
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna do something pretty trivial but will ultimately cause this whole thing to migrate?
<wxl> sure
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: But still, one thing at a time imho :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: lol, from the person who always seem to be doing ten things at once
<tsimonq2> wxl: Make this into a quilt patch: https://github.com/KDE/kdepim-runtime/commit/8b7e7 and put it in the packaging for kdepim-runtime that's in bionic-proposed. This might help: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<acheronuk> I don't mind when, anyway, whenever is best for you
<wxl> brb and i'll take a look
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: all frameworks is migrated now I think
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I thought it was intertangled
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the tests that have passed, untangled it
<acheronuk> more by blind luck than anything else
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.40_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> well, and by me poking the kio and kdelibs4support tests
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: one thing I will say about frameworks, is that we now have some frameworks fails in KCI due to post 5.41 changes, so we either have to leave those until 5.41 is staged by merging unstable, or fix in KCI knowing that staging will involve reverting those fixes in the archive branch
<acheronuk> fixing either way is good learning though I guess :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1099: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1099/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #882: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/882/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1013: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1013/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #992: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1100: FIXED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1100/
<acheronuk> night all
<wxl> ok i'm back @tsimonq2 @acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Figure it out?
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> just got back. had to fix some work tooling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #883: FIXED in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/883/
<valorie> niters acheronuk
<valorie> I meant to ask earlier how we're doing for the Alpha 1
<valorie> just realized that it is due is under a month
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #45: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #106: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #19: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/38/
<wxl> sorry for being slow @tsimonq2. got kubuntu:kdepim-runtime. what's the best way to get the source and where does it go so quilt push -a works right?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/ should answer all of those questions
<wxl> nope
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok then could you please ask a more specific question?
<wxl> what's the best way to get the source.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #35: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/34/
<tsimonq2> The orig tar?
<tsimonq2> uscan --download-current-version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #34: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #34: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #148: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/148/
<wxl> that failed
<tsimonq2> Please be more verbose, wxl
<wxl> i think it's breaking on the version name as it's 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu3
<wxl> which doesn't match anything
<wxl> for that matter, though, 16.04.3 doesn't even exist there
<wxl> should the watch actually point at github instead?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: You checked out kubuntu_bionic_archive right?
<wxl> nope. wasn't exactly clear
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #38: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/38/
<wxl> is there an easier way to download the source and put it in the right location?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #44: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/123/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What exactly are you doing?
<wxl> this says to quilt push -a first
<wxl> so to do so you need the source in the same location as the debian, or so it appears by the diffs
<wxl> uscan grabs a tarball. that's it
<wxl> and it puts it in the previous directory
<wxl> so you have to untar it and move it
<wxl> so i'll ask again:
<wxl> is there an easier way to download the source and put it in the right location?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Nope.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #172: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #36: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/206/
<wxl> where do i push this to?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Your own thing :)
<wxl> ok where do i merge request to?
<tsimonq2> The original branch.
<tsimonq2> Add me as a reviewer.
<wxl> original branch = kubuntu_bionic_archive?"
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<wxl> and i assume i should add a changelog entry?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> dch -r and everything.
<wxl> you mean -R? new version?
<tsimonq2> no, dch -r
<tsimonq2> Prepare as if you were uploading to Bionic
<tsimonq2> ubuntu2
<wxl> ok
<wxl> but
<wxl> isn't that what -R does?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/86/
<tsimonq2> No.
<tsimonq2> That's a no-change rebuild.
<tsimonq2> Different than this.
<wxl> dch -R over here creates a new changelog entry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #43: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> Well no, sorry, wasn't clear
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/32/
<tsimonq2> dch, new changelog entry
<tsimonq2> then dch -r when you're done
<wxl> ah k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/37/
<wxl> there you go simon
<wxl> OH NEVERMIND
<wxl> freaking lp
<tsimonq2> I was gonna say,,,
<tsimonq2> s/,,,/.../
<wxl> there
 * wxl found the resubmit proposal button :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ya messed up
<tsimonq2> wxl: You proposed against messagelib...
<wxl> originally
<wxl> then resubmitted
<wxl> thus the supercede
<tsimonq2> oh
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepim-runtime/+merge/334877
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #215: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #31: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/31/
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:17.08.3-0ubuntu2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #370: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/370/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tomorrow night I'll do the staging with you... I'm out of energy for today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #115: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #116: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #46: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/46/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey look that's your second archive upload ever ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #371: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #116: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #117: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #47: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #44: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #32: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/32/
<wxl> thx @tsimonq2 :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #231: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #221: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/221/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: when you return tell me how we knew we needed to pull this down rather than say pulling down a newer release version
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tests were broken, see related failures on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<tsimonq2> slangasek preferred that we cherry-pick the test fixes
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> ooh lots of Always failed on GTK+ daaaaang
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #232: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #222: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #234: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #129: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #121: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #32: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #126: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #173: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #150: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #151: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/151/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: one test fixed, one still unfixed :(
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 you don't need to multiple tests for the same architecture, you can trigger one test for kdepim-runtime against multiple triggers
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, There is. the 'unpack-tarball' command in KA, which dowonloads the tar and extracts it in your tree. you the do your path, git add it, and git clean the upstream stuff away
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> see the KA readme
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #442: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #372: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #373: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #185: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #118: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #48: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #48: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #233: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #117: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #118: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #223: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #105: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #263: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #153: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1946: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1946: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1946: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #113: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/113/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #114: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #329: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #330: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #41: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #144: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #190: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #37: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/37/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I didn't trigger anything quite yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, That needs the tar to be in build-area
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I swear I saw some test retries with your name on it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, If it's not, it fetches it :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Bah :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #17: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/17/
<wxl> morning
<acheronuk> wxl: afternoon :)
<wxl> acheronuk: yes yes :) did you see i managed to fix one of those two failing tests?
<acheronuk> wxl: yes. I did. hopefully can get the other sorted later
<wxl> i tried to figure it out but no luck
<wxl> i don't understand where to even find the tests. it appears all that's run (according to the packaging) is dh_auto_test, but i couldn't figure out where that gets its info
<acheronuk> wxl: it's failing upstream in KDE's own CI autotests, so even KDFE devs have no figured it out yet
<acheronuk> https://build.kde.org/job/Applications%20kdepim-runtime%20kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.9/42/testReport/junit/(root)/TestSuite/akonadi_sqlite_pop3test/
<wxl> oh wow
<acheronuk> par for the course sometimes. they often are not too fussed, and ubuntu is really the only distro daft enough to run them in production!
<wxl> XD
<wxl> you mean WE are ;)
<wxl> ah now i found the test
<acheronuk> yes. debian put them in, but don't run them for migration. we inherit them, and cr*p ensues
<wxl> testBigFetch()
<wxl> wait maybe not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, See if the test failure is valid and if it isn't, submit an MP to us disabling it. That's your challenge. :)
<wxl> ah so it's failing on the login
<wxl> i'm perplexed that a supposed pop3 server is responding with "Not Really IMAP server"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 When I mentioned autotests to a Opensuse KDE developer, he said:
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> <fvogt> acheronuk: No, we don't run autotests at all, as if they fail as part of the distro they would block generating of packages altogether
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they use openqa instead for automated testing
<genii> Interesting
<wxl> actually from what i can tell it's failing on creating the pop3 resource itself
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also wxl there's a way to integrate autopkgtests with sbuild. Instructions are on the Debian wiki page.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bonus points if you can submit a fix to the tests to upstream. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Heh ok
<wxl> it's triggering a heap-use-after-free error it seems
<wxl> which would be like allocating memory space, deleting it and then returning it
<acheronuk> hmmm. there are a few changes in debian git on those tests. may try them locally with those
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim-runtime.git/log/debian/tests
<acheronuk> ya never know.....
<wxl> …although that seems to be from CacheCleaner
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Just like symbols, this is a tedious but necessary part of the process...
<wxl> the only change that's relevant from what i can tell is the trap
<wxl> which is essentially another way of doing the same thing
<wxl> oh and the dbus-run-session
<wxl> which is, well, more of the same
<wxl> awww it's scarlett
<acheronuk> doubt it matters, especially as it fails upstream as well, using a completely different environment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1947: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1947: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1947/
<wxl> i think these are different issues and i suspect the upstream one is unrelated to the tests themselves
<wxl> the downstream errors actually appear to be able to create the server, but then the login fails
<wxl> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/arm64/k/kdepim-runtime/20171207_053307_20e20@/log.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1947: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1947/
<wxl> it's notable that kio is complaining about not being able to create a socket
 * acheronuk needs more cores
<acheronuk> wxl: LOL at the test email address it uses
<acheronuk> but it fails still....
<genii> Who hosts IrcsomeBot? It's getting somewhat spammy with parts/joins
<acheronuk> KDE
<acheronuk> genii: though I see another TG bot not hosted by KDE on a different channel, having a similar time. so may the freenode issues
<genii> Well, seems to have stopped for the moment
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> How's it going with that test wxl?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Progress?
<wxl> i'm kind of stuck
<wxl> i think i'll have ot recreate the whole thing 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #23: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #197: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #28: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/83/
<blaze> https://github.com/KDE/liquidshell
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @unholo seen that and tried it a few weeks ago. a curious thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #31: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/33/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Progress?
<wxl> like i said, i'm stuck, tsimonq2. i'd need to do some serious investigation. and i'm not home yet
<tsimonq2> wxl: You mind if I JFDI for the sake of finishing the transition then show you how I did it?
<wxl> if you tell me how to fix it, i'll do it, but slangasek and acheronuk both had no freaking clue
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-08
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH with slangasek he just suggested retrying the tests
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did you check if he did so?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's failing upstream. it's highly unlikely that's an issue. it's a random guess at best.
<wxl> but feel free to try....
<acheronuk> [17:01] <slangasek> acheronuk: if akonadi_sqlite_pop3test is a broken test, how about disabling the test?
<acheronuk> [17:03] <acheronuk> slangasek: we are thinking of doing that. just doing some due diligence, as it actually looks a bit more broken in our runs than the upstream results.
<tsimonq2> "slangasek> wxl: not specifically, but I would wonder about that test being racy since it's a client-server test, and retry it"
<tsimonq2> That's when you asked him.
<wxl> i'm aware of that
<tsimonq2> So retrying it *should* help.
<wxl> *could*
<wxl> note "wonder" not "expect"
<tsimonq2> But was it *tried*?
<wxl> from what i can gather, too, the issue is in a simple login. he's guessing.
<wxl> i did not try it, no
<tsimonq2> Because you don't have access to in the archive... :P
<wxl> i heard "don't know, but here's a random guess" so i just ignored it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Have you retried those tests?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well that's a common thing with our tests so it *should* have been retried
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did you bother to look at the test retry histories?
<tsimonq2> (if it wasn't already)
<wxl> dude, it's a login issue
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: asking is faster ;P
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's *irrelevant*
<wxl> if you create a pop3 server on localhost and try to log into it, it's not going to be "racy"
<tsimonq2> grr I'm just going to play with it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, but you were suggesting retries as a solution, before you asked, without checking
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: meh maybe you're right
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<wxl> ..and also not hearing the tons of evidence suggesting that's not even an educated guess
<tsimonq2> Looking into it
<acheronuk> anyway, they have been tried multiple times
<acheronuk> fail every time, across all archs
<wxl> tl;dr the "solution" was not a good one
<wxl> which is why i started looking elsewhere, pouring over both upstream logs and our own, finding that the issue was in the login
<wxl> there *IS* a kio error which is strange and doesn't seem to directly relate to the testing code
<valorie> btw, shadeslayer does Debian CI afaik
<valorie> not sure how much it is used, but they have one 
<wxl> so what's left to do but to try to recreate it locally? there's instructions in the autopkgtest docs
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: hi, suggestions welcome
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let me go through my usual poking around process
<tsimonq2> Give me an hour and I'll come back with something
<wxl> of course the most current debian version is like waaaaaaaaaaaaaay old
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1014: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1014/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #993: FIXED in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/993/
<acheronuk> valorie: it;t only testing a really old version on debian CI
<acheronuk> *it's
<wxl> experimental just got their first version >16.0
<valorie> huh, I wonder why
<wxl> ..4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #161: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/161/
<acheronuk> on the one hand - it's PIM who's tests are unreliable at the best of times, is the addons package which as the name suggests is not core functionality, we are not going to ship thsi version in the end in artful, so we could skip the test and investigate for 17.12 apps
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You said this exact test was failing in the upstream CI?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You're referring to the tip of master right?
<tsimonq2> No, this is kdepim-runtime...
<acheronuk> on the other hand - it could be the symptom of some other issue we need to sort
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: whoops.mixing t2 up
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok so is this failing on the tip of master?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: wait 2 sec for ### sake? :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: heh sorry
<acheronuk> I think it both branches, but I'm double checking...
<wxl> this is what you linked me acheronuk https://build.kde.org/job/Applications%20kdepim-runtime%20kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.9/42/testReport/junit/(root)/TestSuite/akonadi_sqlite_pop3test/
<valorie> did anyone check with the PIM team, say in #kontact or so?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/50/
<valorie> they are a fantastic team
<tsimonq2> give me time please :P
<acheronuk> ok, on build.kde.org, it's failing on BOTH stable and master branch builds
<acheronuk> ^^ tsimonq2 wxl 
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> Then let me take a crack at fixing it
<wxl> well obviously we're basically stable, but if it's failing a master, then it's Not Fixed™, even by the awesome PIM team :)
<acheronuk> sorry. just had to check to make sure I did not get that mixed up
<wxl> acheronuk: can you show me how exactly you figured that out?
<tsimonq2> wxl: then I'm going to try to fix it...
<acheronuk> valorie: I asked in #kontact this morning, no answer
<tsimonq2> Or maybe code is actually borked. We'll have to see.
<wxl> if you're going to do something i really suggest setting up autopkgtest yourself and playing with the system
<wxl> a simple login should be simple
<acheronuk> wxl: https://build.kde.org/job/Applications%20kdepim-runtime%20stable-kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.9/22/search/?q=kdepim-runtime
<wxl> AH
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know how to fix autopkgtests.
<tsimonq2> I don't need help with my setup. ;P
<wxl> there's fixing autopkgtests and then there's tests making incorrect assumptions
<wxl> but knock yourself out
<wxl> the upstream fails both seem to be heap-use-after-free which, again, is weird.
<acheronuk> it is
<wxl> what's even weirder is that CacheCleaner appears to have allocated the memory AND tried to reference it after deleting it XD
<valorie> sounds like a bug!
<wxl> it's almost like some identifier is getting dropped
<wxl> perhaps that's why the KIO POP3 slave fails to be created
<wxl> or at least i'd expect those to be related somehow
<wxl> hey wait
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/102/
<wxl> we just switched to dbus-session. i wonder if that isn't the issue? i wonder if it Just Works™ without that change
<wxl> acheronuk: what was that debian link that we were looking at their patches?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #14: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #113: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #122: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #107: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/107/
<acheronuk> wxl: I applied those changes to our packaging, and ran a full in a cloud-image vm autotest run
<acheronuk> still failed the same way
<acheronuk> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim-runtime.git/log/debian/tests
<acheronuk> so seems to fail the same with dbus-launch or dbus-run-session
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #93: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/93/
<wxl> ah foo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #133: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #18: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #33: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #129: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/129/
<acheronuk> I could fire up the test again, and play with it a bit, but getting late here now 
<wxl> i guess ultimately i wanted to know if it would work one way if it didn't work the other way and i think you took care of that
<acheronuk> if this is still unresolved in the morning (my time) I may try pinging PIM guys again
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, I also used the test emulation which is closest to our actual test builds
<acheronuk> *buildrs
<wxl> ultimately that's a bit of a guess anyways so c'est la vie
<acheronuk> may also trying running the tests against KCI stable builds, because as you noted the upstream failure is not the same, but out failure is on a release that is not now testing there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #176: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/176/
<acheronuk> *our failure
<wxl> true but they're both failing on the same test, so that could potentially be circumstantial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #123: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #105: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/105/
<acheronuk> wxl: but whether we still see our mode of failure with those upstream branches tested against KCI, could also be helpful. especially if we find our login issue goes away on say the 17.12 branch
<acheronuk> sadly when KDE switched to their new CI, they ditched the old one and it's build history, so I can't check back to see what iot got when it was building 17.08 as the stable branch
<acheronuk> it's odd that we are scratching our heads over this, where most distros would not even be here, as they don't run the tests!
<acheronuk> but it is what it is :)
<wxl> hey speaking of tests did you know that jenkins.ubuntu.com is a thing???
<acheronuk> maybe. at least there was one I came across ages ago doing QA stuff. not sure if that is it
<wxl> i just learned about this. looks like server is the main user, although ubuntu-sdk aaaaand something else is in there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #162: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #51: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #129: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #123: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #152: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #15: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #34: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #130: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #162: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #96: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #149: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #134: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #147: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #109: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #158: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #47: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #159: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #132: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #236: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #123: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #151: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #159: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #78: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #134: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #154: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #128: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #140: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #134: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #103: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #140: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #93: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #31: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #26: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #27: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #123: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #102: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #88: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #103: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #89: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #71: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #72: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1948: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1948: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1948: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1948/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #374: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #375: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #94: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/94/
<acheronuk> wxl: just tried in actaul kmail, and I am able to set up and retrieve mails on a pop3 account
<acheronuk> wxl tsimonq2: admittedly, that is with the default mysql backend, not that sqlite one, but hey, our default works
<wxl> acheronuk: well that doesn't necessarily test the same assumptions, i.e. their pop3 server may be incorrect built or the login information passed incorrectly
<acheronuk> PIM tests rarely do
<wxl> rarely do… ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1949: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1949: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1949: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1949/
<acheronuk> adequately test to real world standards. limitations of writing tests for test environments I guess
<wxl> well i mean is it possible to test real world environments in an automated fashion? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #101: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #101: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #101: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1950: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1950: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1950/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> !help
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, I was trying to trigger the bot
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I want to know where the source code is for Our Ubiquity installer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It doesn't trigger via TG
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh - Doh !
<wxl> actually there's a way to do it 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> installer or slideshow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Both actually
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The slideshow needs a re-do, but there are some fix-me's also
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1950: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1950/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Plus, I want to investigate what is possible with the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Do we patch that then ? or just patch our own slideshow in
<wxl> slideshow's in there, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Genius Rik thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> slideshows are in a sepearte source package ;)
<wxl> ah
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit apparently you can use "command" to send an IRC msg without nick prefix
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> command !help
<wxl> like /command !help i think
<wxl> it's a telegram slash command
<wxl> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/develop/extras/commands.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK not to worry, I can always use IRC for that stuff
<wxl> right. SOME people around here are really hardcore about Telegram, so just helping out :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmm so is there a Kubuntu branch, that holds our slideshow ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah nope
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I got it ignore me, they have there own directory
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No, you make your own on your own LP name, makes changes, and propose a merge
<wxl> is pidgin our new default language? XD
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I was playing with Xubuntu, and I thought their slideshow was really good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Plus the links to things worked, and opened up pages in the Live CD's Firefox browser
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun is our slideshow HTML master :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We need something like this for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we have something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> kinda all that I did last cycle
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> When I run the install the links didn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> blame the browser then
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure why those don't work. which is why I added the test
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, well this is really good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If @ahoneybun is happy to work on Slides Coding, and we get Marketing to come up with a compelling journey, with links to our website and stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think the installer is a very important place to catch new people and bring them into the community.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> here is my work from it: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful2
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think we need someone who does html for a living or day to day to take a look at it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok, it's not all that complicated, but needs an extra 'polish'?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Someone should invite @MichaelTun in here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He does that sort of thing for a living
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Actually that is a great idea
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> He's very good at constructing a customer journey
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, time to leave work on they're closing up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit Could you please create an invite link I could send to him?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll put some notes together first, and start a plan in the Phab Wiki, then we'll get something organised to action things
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Got to go now see you later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Does he want to come in, as I think I can just add him?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Lemme ask
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yep go ahead
<IrcsomeBot> MichaelTun was added by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yo!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would find that Robin Williams welcome gif, but no...... it annoys me :P
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> you mean
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JEOH5mB9/file_3780.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> argggggh. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> deleted to not be "that guy" lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no worries, really :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the short gifs bother me as well because they are sooooo repeatative but the longer gifs are fine with me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ditto. anyway, welcome. Simon said to add you.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, he wanted me to give design input on installer which I am happy to do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, I'm not sure we are discussing that right this minute, but you are welcome to idle on here
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I am wondering how open is Kubuntu to redesigning the default breeze theme? I dont mean in terms of KDE's version itself but making a tweak to Kubuntu's offering rather than using the barebones default
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well we wanted the installer slideshow to be looked at mainly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, depends on the extent of the patching, and maintainability. breeze gtk theme moves very slowly upstream, but big deltas to KDE and debian are still not something we really like
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I only want to make one change and this one change will make the default offering SO MUCH BETTER, imo. … Change the Panel and the Menu/Launcher to Breeze Dark. Everything else would stay the same with the light window with Blue titlebar. … This would be a hybrid approach to design and theoretically shouldn't add much work to make it happen
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is something we could investigate. Having an extra Breeze varient that does that is not too much trouble *I think*.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, :) I think this would improve the default appeal of breeze in a huge way and in fact, I think blog/media outlets will jump at the chance to talk about the improvement
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, @acheronuk later after my driving lesson I can work on a POC if we have consensus?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (not that I need a driving lesson now, I'm already a decent enough driver, just need more practice :P)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I use the dark, and have never been keen on the light panel since dark became and easy choice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, actually mine is transparent, but same thing with my themeing :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Totally agreed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So it's a no brainer to at least do some testing with IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Clive was wanting to work on a Unity like look and feel as well, but now he has walked, I'm not sure what will happen there
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I use dark as well but I dont think dark is best for everyone due to dark artifacts issue but this one thing will increase the appeal of the default in my opinion, especially for those that have their panel viewable at all times. That white-ish panel at all times is very bothersome
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, he contacted me about it as I created that video essentially doing it a few months ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, It would be totally possible to ship something like that as default
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: It would be totally possible to ship something like that as an option shipped by default
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Agreed. if it is an extra (set to default), so people can swich to the complete light if they prefer, then good
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, the stuff I did is a TON of non-conventional changes so it would require a lot of custom stuff to make it work, moving the panels and stuff isn't enough :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, yea that would be ideal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It would actually be somewhat similar to what Mint KDE has/had!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I haven't seen "Mint KDE" since switching to Plasma 5 but if they did then that's funny
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh I see, they changed the color to the cinnamon dark grey panel. That's fine too
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1199x681) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VxHR6boQ/file_3782.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> yea that's pretty close
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> good opportunity for those who are going to abandon Mint due to no Plasma option
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> exaaaaaaactly......
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  you see that? I think that is done in there artwork package
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> gotta go. back in an hr or 2
<shadeslayer> whats the question?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @shadeslayer, Who do I bother for PIM autotest breakage?
<shadeslayer> someone on #kdepim ?
<shadeslayer> is it a breakage or is it a setup issue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @shadeslayer, Not sure, just failing autopkgtests that also fail on master :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl has more details iirc
<wxl> it appears to be a sertup issue
<wxl> in that it sets up a pop3 server and then tries to login and there's a fail
<wxl> what's strange is that upstream is seeing a head-use-after-free issue that causes it to fail at approximately the same point but i don't sree this downstream
<wxl> email got bounced back uggggghj
<wxl> got it
<wxl> wrong channel jeez i'm fire today
 * wxl facepalms
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, "fire" means "really great" in today's lingo ;P
<valorie> unless you happen to be in LA, California.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun Is this what you wanted?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x724) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AneS0wOx/file_3788.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as I can do that adding one config file to our settings
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-09
<valorie> that's basically have I always have it, first thing
<valorie> i hate the light-colored strip at the bottom of the screen
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, Yes, exactly. Dark panel and menu with light theme windows is the theme I'd give people if I were making a distro
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, Completely agreed Valorie
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Well, can do that if we want then. I vote for trying that change in bionic daily isos.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 wxl planning to stage 5.41 this weekend?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Got 30-45 mins tonight to JFDI?
<wxl> nope not currently
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If you do, don't forget to merge kubuntu_UNSTABLE
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No worries
<tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I may do a dummy run tommorow if not, but not push to git. Just to see how it would go for real.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would at least like to get the unstable branch merged in a clone so can fix the kci unstable issues that have occured since 5.41 was tagged
<wxl> i'd be willing to help mañana
<tsimonq2> por favor
<wxl> de nada
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @wxl, Huh?
<wxl> tomorrow, rik, tomorrow. i'll help tomorrow :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I said "please" and you said "you're welcome" :P
<wxl> yes, i did :)
<tsimonq2> oki
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Cool. Thanks wxl
<wxl> i'll ping you when i wake up :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok, with that, goodnight 💤
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 💤💤
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, very nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1951: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1951: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1951/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1951: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1951/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I love this Dark panel light theme idea +1 from me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I would like to update the installer slides, and that is where we need some marketing and customer journey help.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry was out of the loop, works Xmas party
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I see us creating an invasion installer journey that welcomed the user into our community, makes them feel like they have arrived home. Where Kubuntu is just a part of the community they belong to.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I want the to love it, love us, feel like they belong, and want to stick around.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ok got to go now and take my family to the Christmas markets back later
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<doko> please could somebody have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4pimlibs/4:4.14.10-1ubuntu4
<acheronuk> doko: I'm guess you just solved it yourself, as the versioned dep made it not consider the provides from your new version of libical?
<doko> acheronuk: make that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4pimlibs/4:4.14.10-1ubuntu5
<acheronuk> doko: umm. I haven't much clue on the old KDE4 stuff :/ most of it needs to die some time in bionic
<BluesKaj>  update/upgrade on Bionic this morning ,121 of them but 54 were held back , but I rebooted and full-uipgraded anyway, rebooted again , and no problems at all..seems quite stable , no crashes
<doko> looks like kcalcore needs an update to v17.11.90 for libical3
<wxl> morning acheronuk et al
<acheronuk> doko: urgent? as we will be doing KDE apps 17.12 in the fairly near future, but there are some issues to work out with it, and KDE PIM with kcalcore probably can't be updated in isolation
<acheronuk> afternoon wxl :)
<wxl> so howw can i help?
<doko> acheronuk: no, but kcalcore seems to fail to build anyway ...
<acheronuk> wxl: with this, or generally?
<wxl> acheronuk: generally, but i assume in relation to the help you were looking for last night
<acheronuk> doko: it built with libical 2 just a week ago. odd
<doko> any clue why the libical libs cannot be found? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/348634604/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.kde4pimlibs_4%3A4.14.10-1ubuntu6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> that's with an explicit b-d on libical2-dev
<acheronuk> wxl: well, that was getting FW 5.41 staged. is Simon going to do that with you?
<wxl> i dunno
 * wxl pokes @tsimonq2 trepedaciously
<acheronuk> wxl: when are you free today, apart from now?
<wxl> acheronuk: not sure. once my wife gets up the honey do list will likely begin :)
<acheronuk> doko: libical2-dev appears not to contain the dev files it should?
<doko> ?
<acheronuk> doko: .install file needs renaming?
<doko> oops
<acheronuk> easily done!
<doko> and the packaging doesn't fail ...
<acheronuk> wxl: well, I have to scram for an hr or 2 soon. so I would say get started if Simon surfaces. if not then we can try to work around your 'chores' later :P
<wxl> well i'm not sure what we're trying to accomplish to be fair acheronuk. brief synposis?
<acheronuk> wxl: experiance using the tooling and workflow for staging. which may include updating patches if source builds fail, reverting and then re-applying some packaging commits that are ahead of the 5.41 sources. building and retrying the sources in the PPA. fixing build and packaing issues flagged up on our QA pages for the PPA build etc
<wxl> acheronuk: alright. i think that will give me enough to go on. thanks :)
<acheronuk> wxl: oh, and maybe SYMBOL updates!
<acheronuk> ** evil grin **
<wxl> :)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Looks similar to me. The noticeable change is that KDE Apps 17.08.3 is almost entirely landed (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/17.08.3_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf)
<mparillo> And the remaining Plasma 5.11.4 packages landed.
<mparillo> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.11.4_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1952: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1952: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1952: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #818: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #819: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/41/
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 stretches
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I got my typical Friday night 14 hours of sleep :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's up wxl?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^ seerik's last comment. want to do this thing?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure. You have a container on our Linode VPS?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> Which port?
<wxl> 2204
<tsimonq2> Add my SSH pubkey pretty please
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+sshkeys
<tsimonq2> First one
<wxl> there is only one :)
<tsimonq2> Now that I just removed the other one...
<wxl> done
<tsimonq2> What host am I SSHing into again?
<wxl> dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<wxl> you seem to be there
<tsimonq2> wxl: wtf are you seeing what I'm seeing?
<wxl> maybe?
<tsimonq2> byobu just infinitely stacking the bottom status bar
<wxl> oh no
<wxl> don't see that
<tsimonq2> HUH
<tsimonq2> Seems to only be a QTerminal thing
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> wxl: back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #94 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> ^^ :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yep
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: pushing to PPA shortly
<acheronuk> excellent
<tsimonq2> Pushing now
<tsimonq2> Done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #838: FAILURE in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/838/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 wxl : any issues?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: not so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #839: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/839/
<acheronuk> you doing a status page?
<tsimonq2> Maybe after things are done building right
<acheronuk> the status page helps you know that
<tsimonq2> kubuntu-retry-builds too :P
<tsimonq2> Meh, won't hurt to do it now, doing...
<acheronuk> kubuntu-retry-builds does not tell you about missing or extra files, cmake weirdness, new symbols on some architectures etc
<acheronuk> :)
<tsimonq2> Right, but it's a prerequisite to getting valid status page results :)
<tsimonq2> Anyways, pushed now
<acheronuk> yes, but while the stack is building you can be doing fixes for the stuff built, but which is orange
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 wxl: you 2 going to do all those? fix the fixable oranges?
 * acheronuk has to resist temptation to...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> ok. kool
<tsimonq2> *kool*
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> if there are symbols, show walter the hard and the easy way
<tsimonq2> There's a hard and easy way? :P
<tsimonq2> bah :P
<acheronuk> hard = downloading the build logs manually, and running pkdkde-symbolshelper by hand
<acheronuk> easy = 'update-symbols-ppa -d bionic' in the git folder
<acheronuk> anyway. thanks to you both 
<acheronuk> kcoreaddons: New symbols
<acheronuk> and kwayland so far
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Bah, update-symbols-ppa is overrated :P
<tsimonq2> Hard way ftw
<acheronuk> it just takes the tedious bit out. you stiil have to use your brain and look at the result, and correct
<tsimonq2> Bah :P
<acheronuk> if you like pointless tedium, join archlinux
<acheronuk> :P
<tsimonq2> Bah :P
<acheronuk> sheep 'Bah' less than you. lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: anyway, ok to pause KCI I take it? or no?
<acheronuk> *unpause
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: do it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #94: ABORTED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #95 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #95: ABORTED in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/95/
<acheronuk> KCI is dumb. It had one pause job running, and one queued!
<acheronuk> any new CI should have more sense
<tsimonq2> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #500: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #446: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #537: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #483: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #526: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #440: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #369: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #378: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #141: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #190: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #451: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #153: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #201: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #555: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #156: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #99: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #426: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #33: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #474: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #420: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #418: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #114: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #186: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #471: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #464: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #501: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #537: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #463: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #507: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #481: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #138: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #524: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #111: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #436: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #497: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #133: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #32: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #34: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #37: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #120: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #33: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #35: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #36: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #33: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #453: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #120: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #279: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #126: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #34: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/34/
<tsimonq2> And FWIW I think that doing it the "hard way" is much better because it doesn't depend on a tool to do the symbols update, that's sort of the thing I wouldn't trust to be automated...
<acheronuk> it's fine if you check whet it does and you use the brain nature gave you
<tsimonq2> I still don't trust it :/
<tsimonq2> Just like I don't trust grab-merge
<acheronuk> you could argue the same with pkg-kdesymbolshelper, or any level of automation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #538: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #484: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/124/
<tsimonq2> pkg-kdesymbolshelper hasn't bitten me in the ass 3 or 4 times!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #447: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/101/
<acheronuk> update-symbols-ppa has not done so for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #441: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/88/
<tsimonq2> Still dom'
<tsimonq2> grr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #174: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/35/
<tsimonq2> Still don't trust it :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #133: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #527: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #122: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/122/
 * acheronuk shrugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #370: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #379: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #142: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #172: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #191: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #154: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #556: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #157: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #91: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #202: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #452: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #427: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #475: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #419: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #115: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #421: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #187: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #465: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #472: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #538: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #464: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #482: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #508: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #139: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #525: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #112: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #498: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #134: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #33: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #437: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #128: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #31: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #454: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #33: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #466: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #465: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #481: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #515: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #507: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #280: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #127: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #509: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #487: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #35: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #467: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #516: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #508: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #488: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #460: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #510: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #493: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #418: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #470: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #421: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #360: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #403: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #326: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #442: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #526: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #447: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #410: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #480: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/93/
<wxl> ok back @tsimonq2 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #494: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #327: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/327/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go through http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.41.0_bionic.html and find the orange.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #404: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #361: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #527: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #411: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #481: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #422: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/422/
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's what needs to be fixed/
<acheronuk> and the red
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> that too
<tsimonq2> Don'
<tsimonq2> grr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #547: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/547/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Don't worry about blue
<acheronuk> kapidox orange can be ignored
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #436: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/436/
<wxl> what about plaid?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/133/
<tsimonq2> O_o
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #395: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/94/
<wxl> why ignore kapidox? because it's just docs and we don't care? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/33/
<acheronuk> yes, and the orange is just AFAIK, as the QA page doesn't know how to cope with that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/79/
<wxl> s/AFAIK/FYI/ since it's a warning?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/124/
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, if you like to put it that way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #548: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/548/
<wxl> so list-missing means add something to an .install, no?
<tsimonq2> Got an example?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #437: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/437/
<wxl> for kcodecs: -./etc/xdg/kcodecs.categories
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #396: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/396/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Is that already in an install file?
<wxl> there's no etc anything in any install file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #394: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #410: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/410/
<tsimonq2> Oh, this is an interesting one.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Where do you think that file should go?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/130/
<wxl> re: the standards version issue, is it best to just change the field and then see what breaks?
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<wxl> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/out-of-date-standards-version.html
<tsimonq2> Ignore it
<wxl> kcodecs is 3.9.8 and 4.1.1 is current
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/23/
<wxl> i.e. don't bother changing it??
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> huh ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/78/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So for kcodecs, when in doubt, check Neon's packaging, they do this: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kcodecs.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=2ebf33bb688a825ee3477b0f4416942c31254a82
<acheronuk> .catagories file is only produced in amd64, so it can go in the Architecture: all -data file
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also they do this so it might be good to pick it up: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kcodecs.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=c29ae8c0e6e1fc9bcebd4c3537fcf8edacc2cdc6
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we already use the libs section for that package or did you mean something else?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, check if we have that commit applied
<tsimonq2> If we do, then ignore me :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/22/
<wxl> 28b38ad2 (Rik Mills                   2017-11-03 16:48:04 +0000 43) Section: libs
<acheronuk> :P
<wxl> so we don't have THAT commit applied, but something similar XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's... what I mean :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #395: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #411: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/16/
<wxl> well i HAD said it was already in libs.....
<tsimonq2> wxl: So yeah when you think it looks good, run it through sbuild, make sure you're in kubuntu_bionic_archive, commit_push your changes (adding something in debian/changelog), gbp-ppa, then upload-source
<wxl> ugh gotta go again
<wxl> :(
<tsimonq2> As long as you're doing what is in that commit, there's no need for us to check it (unless you think it's something you want us to check) :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok have fun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #432: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/432/
<tsimonq2> Ugh I have to go to, dinner
<tsimonq2> bai
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #427: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #428: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #433: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/35/
<wxl[m]> I'm sure I'll get at it later tonight but tomorrow morning 6am my time would be ideal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #432: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/142/
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #433: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #514: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #164: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/139/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #157: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #476: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #114: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #515: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #157: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #169: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #165: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #129: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #157: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #102: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #477: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #451: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #463: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #452: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #464: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #460: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #140: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #158: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #31: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #174: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #30: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #175: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #31: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #461: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #457: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #32: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #76: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #458: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #33: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #570: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #50: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #34: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #33: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #32: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #91: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #36: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #36: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #35: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #571: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/571/
<ejat> framework 5.41 dark theme ? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/114/
<tsimonq2> ejat: ¿Qué?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #337: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/337/
<ejat> tsimonq2: sorry .. 
<ejat> after installed it changes to dark breeze 
 * ejat back to breeze 
<tsimonq2> ejat: Yep, that's intentional.
<ejat> owh .. :) i thought its a bugs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope. It's a feature. 😉
<ejat> :) its good also .. since i havent use the dark breeze before
<ejat> so far nothing breaks in bionic 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/34/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> enable the plasma-staging & framework-staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #209: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #36: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/39/
<tsimonq2> How's it going with that then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #547: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #338: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #548: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #153: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #36: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #36: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #51: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #29: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #115: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #37: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #518: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #519: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #38: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #34: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #502: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #503: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #177: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1953: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1953: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1953: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1953/
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: 6am your time will be Sunday lunch time here I think, so I may not be about until later 
<acheronuk> ejat: that change to breeze dark was actually made in kubuntu-settings, so just a coincidence it go upgraded and applied at the same time
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> OK no worries
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, U just posted about the intentional on kubuntu news :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I did :)
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, not using breeze , so i don't see any change
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: this is just a change to the default, so if you have set something else, you will see not change. the config files in your profile take precedence
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Kmail system tray not so feasible (not clearly see) if on breeze dark
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We can work on niggles like that
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍👌
<DarinMiller> t.a.g. everyone
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 you awake yet?
<DarinMiller> morning wxl
<wxl[m]> Hi!
<wxl[m]> Howzit?
<DarinMiller> Very good here. Good day to refine my dev skills.  
<DarinMiller> I heard a dev party was planned, so I invited myself, BYMOB and am ready to party.
<wxl[m]> Oh nice
<wxl[m]> Didn't hear party. Know the plan?
<DarinMiller> "Party" as in I saw you and Simmon were attempting to tackle the orange and red issues flagged in fw 5.41 status page.
<wxl[m]> Ah cool
<wxl[m]> Well hopefully he wakes up soon
<wxl[m]> Darn kids these days
<DarinMiller> My 1st attempt is kcodec and I am already stuck.  Looks like we need a new version of ecm (extra-cmake-modules 5.41) and I can't find that version even in proposed.
<DarinMiller> I also checked debian and neon, and they seem to be using 5.38.  So I am not sure how to fix.
<wxl> to be fair i haven't even made tea yet but i'd just move on to the next thing for now
<wxl> although now that i look at it you may need some tea, too
 * DarinMiller monving on for now.... checking the list....
<wxl> -- The following REQUIRED packages have been found:
<wxl>  * ECM
<wxl> emphasis on FOUND
<wxl> afaik on kci missing optionals are orange (no?) so the big issue there is probably the first one
<DarinMiller> afaik, I think think you are correct on the orange flags.
<DarinMiller> kapidox is missing is missing it's "list-missing" in build log, No linitian output in build log. 
<DarinMiller> I have no idea how to address.
 * DarinMiller moving on to next orange flag
<wxl> ugh look at me wrong channeling again
<wxl> anyways ignore kapidox, DarinMiller. the feeling i got from acheronuk was that it was docs, so we just don't care
 * DarinMiller breakfast in now out of the way....
<wxl> i'm perplex about the optional packages not being found in kcodec. neon's doing everything the same as far as i can tell
<DarinMiller> when I was debugging kcodec last night, I added libkf5codecs-dev (>= 5.38.0-0ubuntu1) to the control file based on the comments, but when I sbuilt it, it was flagging for ECM version.
<wxl> as a build-depend?
<wxl> or as a depend to the non -dev packages?
<DarinMiller> neon's version is 5.38, no?  And they have some other funky packages in their bd list that I did not understand.
<wxl> oic
<wxl> reading between the lines looks like 5.28
<wxl> just looking at the breakages:
<wxl> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kcodecs.git/tree/debian/control?h=Neon/unstable&id=2ebf33bb688a825ee3477b0f4416942c31254a82
<wxl> their binary packages have dependencies on binaries from the same source package based on source:Version and binary:Version which makes more sense than hardcoding
<wxl> to be frank i'm not entirely sure what the issue is since it seems to have built found
<wxl> it does mention a missing appstreamcli, so that could be considered a test fail
<wxl> it also should require a python version given the need for PythonModuleGeneration
<acheronuk> the only issue to be fixed at the moment in kcodecs is the -./etc/xdg/kcodecs.categories file
<wxl> why don't we care about the cmake stuff, acheronuk ?
<wxl> as it seems those problems above are consistent across several packages
<DarinMiller> as per https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.41.0.php, ECM's have been updated...
<acheronuk> 'QCH, API documentation in QCH format' is optional, and we will build it if/when debian does and we sync those changes.
<acheronuk> python bindings, likewise. nothing uses them yet
<wxl> it requires >= 5.41.0 ECM and it found it, DarinMiller 
<wxl> ignoring your own repo, check the logs
<acheronuk> it did find ECM. would have cr*pped out and not built if it had not
<wxl> neon doesn't have kconfigwidgets.categories anywhere
<wxl> oh interesting
<DarinMiller> OK, my local logs were flagging for ECM version.  Does 5.41 require sbuilding against a ppa containing fw 5.41?
<wxl> they do have a meta/cmake-ignore to deal with QCH and PythonModuleGeneration
<wxl> DarinMiller: i'm going to guess that had something to do with the -dev 5.38 requirement you had. it's unnecessary and possibly could confuse some other things
<wxl> ^^ acheronuk given what you said about QCH and python bindings, would that be a practice we'd want to implement?
<wxl> (found that on kcodecs btw)
<wxl> i guess i'll just add the .categories to the -data.install even though neon doesn't have it
<clivejo2> I logged into KCI to give falkon a poke and noticed it is busy doing something.  But there is an update for jenkins available if someone wants to add that to a to-do list
<clivejo2> https://jenkins.io/changelog-stable/
<acheronuk> wxl: it does https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kcodecs.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=2ebf33bb688a825ee3477b0f4416942c31254a82
<acheronuk> clivejo2: yes I noticed, and will try to update when things are quiet
<clivejo2> no bother :)
<wxl> acheronuk: i meant that in reference to kconfigwidgets /frameworks/kconfigwidgets.git/tree/debian/libkf5configwidgets-data.install
<acheronuk> wxl: well, Jonathan just wildcarded /etc/* instead
<acheronuk> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kconfigwidgets.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=5dbb3b5449007c718bd9e0e6fa8494258111f98f
<acheronuk> Does the sane thing, but just not as precise
<wxl> oh jeez
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> i'm not looking at the tags but master
<acheronuk> It's a matter of judgement which to for any given package
<acheronuk> master = old old debian usually
<wxl> oh jeez :/
<acheronuk> usually for staging releaded stuff, iut would be Neon/release branch
<wxl> ok now that looks normal XD
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 stretches
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not around for long, being dragged to church again
<acheronuk> this is just experience. knowing where to look depending on what sort of thing you are doing
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nor will I be. just opening a post lunch bottle of wine
<wxl> acheronuk: here's the two commits where Jonathan ignored the QCH/python bindings. reasonable to copy?
<wxl> (minus perhaps the series in QCH as it obviously still applies to bionic)
<wxl> it's not required but it might be a nice thing to do
<wxl> as would perhaps creating a lintian-overrides for the standards version
<acheronuk> we don't need to ignore. those commits are to tell neon's CI to ignore it. we don't need them
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> messy it is :)
<wxl> so it looks like add a bunch of categories and then off to symbols and we're done
<acheronuk> and no, we don't lintian override standards version. again that is a warning to keep as a reminder
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, do those and they will go green. as the status page ignores those issues for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #67: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #134: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #42: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #192: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<wxl> unfortunately @tsimonq2 did the signing and uploading
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #22: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #89: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #35: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #103: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #113: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #52: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #175: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #39: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #49: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/39/
<acheronuk> wxl: no reason why you can't build and sign the ppa2 version
<wxl> i don't know.. he seemed to suggest that he needed to sign it for some reason
<acheronuk> wxl: you are a full ninja? if so, you can sign for ppa uploads
<acheronuk> wxl: by the way, https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/tree/lintian-ignore.json
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You had to go to the bank :P
<wxl> bah that was before all that
<acheronuk> ^^^ list of lintian stuff the status pages ignore
<acheronuk> or that won't stop it going green
 * acheronuk has to go
<wxl> 1137 [tsimonq2(~tsimonq2@ubuntu/member/tsimonq2)] don't sign it
<wxl> 1138 [tsimonq2(~tsimonq2@ubuntu/member/tsimonq2)] try to figure out how to not sign it
<wxl> 1138 [tsimonq2(~tsimonq2@ubuntu/member/tsimonq2)] Because I kinda have to do the signing ;)
<wxl> 1206 [msg(tsimonq2)] i have to go to the bank soon :/
<wxl> note the times there
<wxl> so why DID you tell me not to sign it?
<wxl> i do have ninja status
<wxl> how the heck do i have it and Darin doesn't?!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Oh. Misunderstanding I guess.
<wxl> because you didn't think i had the ability to upload?
 * DarinMiller does not know enough to be a ninja.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yeah
<wxl> bah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #123: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #129: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #135: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #86: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/53/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Around?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/40/
<tsimonq2> Where we at with staging?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> I'd like to get this thing uploaded today and in Backports Landing, looks better for PR :P
<wxl> i got distracted by something else but i'm going to take care of all the non-symbols things rather simply. just adding categories to install
<tsimonq2> (as it was officially released today)
<wxl> next: symbols
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let me know if you get stuck anywhere
<DarinMiller> any idea why my local bionic sbuild does not have ECM version 5.41?  (it only has 5.40).  AFIK, my bionic enviro was freshly updated last night.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Because 5.41 isn't in the archive yet.
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs
<DarinMiller> but which ppa do I use for fw 5.41 test building?
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks
<tsimonq2> i.e. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu bionic main
<DarinMiller> ok, that seem logical. So all newly staged stuff should be sbuilt with their appropriate staging ppa?
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> so i just need to add a changelog entry and push?
<tsimonq2> yep wxl 
<wxl> http://justinhileman.info/article/git-pretty/full/ XD
<wxl> do i have to do anything to make it ppa2?
<wxl> since at present the changelog doesn't reference that version
<wxl> (the ~ppa1)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #78: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/78/
<acheronuk> gbp-ppa does magic to add the ~ubuntu1x.xx~ppax to the built sources
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<wxl> k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #20: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/36/
<wxl> so then i can actually just amend my previous entry in the changelog. no new version numbers or anything since that will keep the ubuntu patch version from incrementing, no?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/33/
<acheronuk> yes, no new versioned changelog for this. just a new or amended change line in the existing UNRELEASED one
<wxl> great. i'll get this going in just a sec
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #138: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #96 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<wxl> i just did kconfigwidgets
<wxl> if someone could double check my work before i move on, i'd appreciate it
<acheronuk> looks ok to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #130: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #98: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/38/
<tsimonq2> Actually wxl 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #32: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/32/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Be more specific in the changelog and the commit message
 * DarinMiller back in a few....
<wxl> like what @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Don't say "categories file", actually name the freaking file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1954: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1954: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1954/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1954: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1954/
<wxl> i don't know jonathan has a commit message of "python" i found XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: But that's bad :P
<tsimonq2> Riddell: tsk tsk :P
<Riddell> ?
<tsimonq2> Riddell: wxl says he saw a commit message where you just put "python" :P
<Riddell> sometimes we all feel like that
<tsimonq2> heh true
<acheronuk> you should find some of sitter's commit messages!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Oh? :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://packaging.neon.kde.org/plasma/breeze.git/commit/?id=e15548386d5b885a7fdab88f011b951a1f4b5cee
<acheronuk> and that is a polite one
<tsimonq2> See but that's one I can stand behind. :P
<wxl> omg i love that one
 * BluesKaj commits to taking a nap
<wxl> what do i need to do to refresh the status pages?
<wxl> kubuntu-retry-builds?
<tsimonq2> wxl: They automatically refresh
<wxl> how long of a delay?
<tsimonq2> Not sure but I think like 5 mins
<wxl> well cuz i uploaded that a while ago
<wxl> and it's still complaining about list-missing and it's on ppa1
<wxl> and
<wxl> actually
<wxl> i don't see ppa2 up there
<wxl> what did i do wrong?
<wxl> oh upload source :/
<wxl> there now it hit launchpad
<wxl> ooh kirigami2 FTBFS
<wxl> kglobalaccel has new symbols specifically for ppc64el specifically eh
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know how to deal with those then?
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> wxl: Download the build logs for every arch it was build for and unpack them (they're compressed)
<tsimonq2> s/build/built/
<wxl> aw crap i did the wrong thing on kconfigwidgets stupid typo
<acheronuk> yeah, just saw. did not notice that in the commit :/
<wxl> well i'm getting lots of practice
<acheronuk> wxl: 'update-symbols-ppa -d bionic' in the git folder, will DL the buildlogs to a tmp folder, uncompress them, and run pkgkde-symbolshelper with the correct args
<wxl> how does the kci pause thing work? does it restart on its own after some delay?
<acheronuk> why is it paused?
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/README#n106
<acheronuk> only normally pause it for staging when we are doing a push of multiple packages such as all 76 frameworks, so it is slightly less messy
<acheronuk> no need to pause for doing individual fixes
<wxl> k well i'm going to do about 5 at once
<tsimonq2> Doesn't matter
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> I'd say when you exceed 20, that's when you pause it :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk might have a different rule of thumb for that
<acheronuk> to be honest, as KCI doesn't build well enough, pausing it for full staging pushes is debatable in it's usefulness
<tsimonq2> Right
<acheronuk> well enough in dep order I mean
<tsimonq2> Right
 * tsimonq2 takes care of kwallet
<wxl> k
<wxl> i'm doing kcodecs, kfilemetadata kitemmodules and krunner
<tsimonq2> kwallet fix pushed
<tsimonq2> wxl: lmk when you're done with what you're doing
<wxl> darn my plans are dashed
<wxl> only doing kcodecs and kfilemetadata now
<wxl> well that would have totally saved me time if i had more than 2 packages to do sheesh why did i even bother
<wxl> i think i forgot to git commit --amend, too, sigh.
<wxl> k there kitemmodels
<tsimonq2> Push to PPA ;)
<wxl> did
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please check to make sure that https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2017-December/010734.html is included
<wxl> let me finish krunner and i'll move on to that
<tsimonq2> ack
<wxl> krunner is done
<wxl> looking at ~/kde-ftp/frameworks/5.41 and cracking open kcompletion's source there, i find that the crucial change to src/kcombobox.cpp is there so we should be good tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Excellent.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ready to do symbols? :D
<wxl> i think so
<tsimonq2> wxl: Get the source for kcoreaddons and all the build logs
<wxl> actually there's one more quick one we may be able to bang out
<wxl> 1s
<tsimonq2> Yeah sure go ahead
<wxl> ok ki18n has a complaint about using old python
<wxl> we have python-all as a build depend and python as a depend for -dev. neon is python and python:any
<wxl> and then kirigami2 is failing, i think, because of the version number of plasma-framework-dev (5.41.0) is well ahead of neon's (5.18.0). should i just go ahead and make that change?
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix plasma-framework first :P
<tsimonq2> Gotta satisfy the dep
<wxl> oh derp hahahah
<wxl> what about what i said about ki18n
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> Go with Neon
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> ok that's done
<tsimonq2> kool
<wxl> so don't i already have the source thanks to download-tarballs?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> "yes, you do"
<tsimonq2> Yes, you do?
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> we don't have a thingy to download all the buildlogs?
<tsimonq2> No. :P
<tsimonq2> Evil thing... :P
<wxl> i know the build numbers change but there's gotta be a way to use the lp api
<wxl> anyways
<tsimonq2> There's a script but I don't trust it... :P
<wxl> where do i want everything to go again?
<wxl> did you try it? sheesh
<tsimonq2> I still don't trust it ;P
<tsimonq2> wxl: "everything" = ?
<wxl> logs, tarball
<tsimonq2> ../../ to e.g. debian/changelog
<wxl> within the debian folder then?
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> Two levels up
<tsimonq2> Like I said...
<wxl> crap here -> debian, then
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> foo
<tsimonq2> └── debian
<tsimonq2>     ├── control
<tsimonq2>     └── etc.
<tsimonq2> build log is on the same level as foo
<wxl> and the source?
<tsimonq2> Same level as foo
<tsimonq2> wxl: Next, check if the package has an epoch
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then when in foo do pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v (if applicable...)(4:)5.40.0 ../*BUILDLOG*
<wxl> i.e. something:yadad-0ubuntu0, ephasis on the something
<tsimonq2> Yeah\
<wxl> doesn't
<wxl> 5.40.0 and not 5.41.0?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ugh ok let's just get on your linode so you can watch me do it real quick
<tsimonq2> Then you'll get what I'm saying
<wxl> i await your arrival
<tsimonq2> wxl: going AFK for a bit
<wxl> k thx
<wxl> DarinMiller: you stilll aboot?
<wxl> @Santa is there a command in KA to grab and process buildlogs for the purposes of batchpatching?
<DarinMiller> I am back
<wxl> you want to see how to do symbols really easy?
<DarinMiller> sure
<wxl> grab kio
<wxl> ppa1 from the ppa
<wxl> or
<DarinMiller> whaddaya mean by "‎ ppa1 from the ppa"?
<wxl> grab the git and revert my last commit
<wxl> ^ that might be easier
<DarinMiller> googling "reverting last commit"....
<wxl> maybe revert is strong language XD
<DarinMiller> so do I "git clone kp:kio", cd into kio and  "git reset --soft HEAD~1" ?
<wxl> that'd work
<wxl> hard would work too
<wxl> you're not going to push it so the history doesn't matter
<DarinMiller> Never reverted gits: so I also could:  git reset HEAD --hard  ?
<wxl> the difference between the two is thahard will change your local history in addition to making the code look like it was at that commit
<DarinMiller> ok, hard reset: HEAD is now at 6475aeb NOCI
<wxl> ok
<wxl> now grab all the build logs from launchpad for the ppa1 version
<wxl> for all the archs
<wxl> for example, this page includes the ppc64el one: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/13835912
<wxl> theyu'll be gzipped. unzip them somewhere
<DarinMiller> Oh, ok... 
<DarinMiller> Are these logs the same? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/13835908/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.kio_5.41.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> yes
<wxl> grab all of them, all the archs
<DarinMiller> I have all of them in browser tabs.  Should they be files for some sort of grep operataion?
<wxl> oh you want the unzipped files somewhere on your harddisk. put them in a location you'll remember
<DarinMiller> weird, the download as .gz, but they are not really zipped and ark gets really confused (as did I)
<wxl> i usually wget them :/
 * wxl lives in a terminal
<DarinMiller> tar -xvf did not like them either...
<wxl> gunzip
<DarinMiller> anyways, finally ready...
<wxl> ok now i want you to be at the same level as the debian folder is in for source
<wxl> in other words `ls` only shows "debian"
<DarinMiller> got it
<wxl> and just to be double sure since i'm not starting in as fresh of a state as you, make sure you `git checkout kubuntu_bionic_archive`
<DarinMiller> speaking of source, grabbing it now...
<wxl> don't need the tarball
<wxl> just the source package, i.e. what's in git
<DarinMiller> oh, ok
<wxl> and you should be on commit 748b91b2bf738f384a011d4ac3995db9a29f3047
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=748&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 748
<wxl> ignore the bot :/
<DarinMiller> what command shows commit oid?
<wxl> git log
<DarinMiller> top line in my git log: commit 6475aeb8e6e089e3f9e8dda9b18ea76b22537548
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=6475&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 6475
<DarinMiller> I don't think I used the PPA1 that you specified....
<acheronuk> wxl: 'update-symbols-ppa -d bionic' in the git folder, will DL the buildlogs to a tmp folder, uncompress them, and run pkgkde-symbolshelper with the correct args
<wxl> ah cool thx acheronuk 
<wxl> we did say kio, right, DarinMiller ? XD
<wxl> oh we did
<wxl> i see the problem
<wxl> we're on the wrong branch
<wxl> git checkout kubuntu_bionic_archive
<wxl> hold on a sec
<DarinMiller> ahhhh, then do I need need to redo: git reset --hard HEAD~1
<wxl> git checkout 748b91b2bf738f384a011d4ac3995db9a29f3047 -b kubuntu_bionic_archive should do the trick
<wxl> ^^ that'll probably accomplish the same thing XD
<wxl> acheronuk: do you know why i'm getting all these depends issues with kio and kdeclarative?
<DarinMiller> ok, git log reports: commit 748b91b2bf738f384a011d4ac3995db9a29f3047
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=748&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 748
<wxl> ok
<acheronuk> what issues?
<wxl> now if you're in the folder that contains debian, just do this:
<wxl> pkgkde-symbolshelper batch-patch -v 5.41.0 /path/to/buildlogs/*BUILDING* (or how ever you want to reference them)
<wxl> although i just learned that update-symbols-ppa -d bionic would have done the same thing for us in thie case XD
<wxl> acheronuk: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/348751653/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.kio_5.41.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz https://launchpadlibrarian.net/348750824/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.kdeclarative_5.41.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> they were orange and turned red
 * DarinMiller notes:  no dash in batchpatch
<wxl> oops :/
<acheronuk> lett me check
<DarinMiller> i used: pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 5.41.0 ../kio-bl/
<wxl> and what happened, DarinMiller ?
<DarinMiller> pkgkde-symbolshelper: warning: there are LOST symbols (including optional):
<DarinMiller> SONAME: libKF5KIOWidgets.so.5
<DarinMiller> #MISSING: 5.41.0# (optional)_ZN13KUrlRequester20KUrlRequesterPrivate25_k_slotFileDialogAcceptedEv@Base 5.0.0
<wxl> wth it just worked for me :
<DarinMiller> wxl: the batchpatch command process 2 pkges: libkf5kiofilewidgets5 and libkf5kiowidgets5
<acheronuk> wxl: why 3 of the same file? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcodecs/tree/debian/libkf5codecs-data.install?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive
<wxl> acheronuk: batch processing accident i guess
<wxl> if that's the case it may have happened to kfilemetadata too
<wxl> DarinMiller: i wanted to show you the magic, but apparently we haven't replicated the same conditions as i have. i just ran it and everything just worked
<DarinMiller> How do I recognize a working output?
<wxl> hold on let me get one
<DarinMiller> this was my output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26158886/
<wxl> did you get the ppa1 buildlogs?
<DarinMiller> I grabbed them from here: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.41.0_bionic.html
<DarinMiller> How do I find ppa1?
<wxl> yeah that'll only show latest
<wxl> which right now is ppa2 as you can see appended to the end of the version
<wxl> you can click on the link at the top
<wxl> search for superceded
<acheronuk> wxl: an error here? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ki18n/commit/?id=f77ba4edd429989d1cf55e9c94880632f83edff9
<acheronuk> python:all
<wxl> acheronuk: that's copying neon. i started barking up that tree because lintian was complaining about EoL python
<wxl> i just tried myself and it didn't work for me either, DarinMiller. i don't know why it worked before O_O
<DarinMiller> they were all ppa1 files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26158936/
<wxl> here's what i got: https://share.riseup.net/#UNAvIK0JEUOApmSjfgS1Ow
<wxl> the top one is successful
<DarinMiller> OK, we have the same output at least....
<wxl> heh yeah well i went through the whole process of staging and something may have been going on behind the scenes of ka
<DarinMiller> btw, that was a really cool way to do symbols!  Beats the heck out of manuallly determining public, private, submitting PPA and parking new symbols in package.
<wxl> it's certainly a timesaver
<wxl> even if you have to fix symbols, it's fairly easy to figure out
<wxl> this is actually documented on that debian kde packagers page that deals with symbols
<wxl> acheronuk: this may be a dumb question but when i have tsimonq2 just SHOW ME something it really doesn't aid in my understanding. whn we did the staging did we merge kubuntu_unstable or anything else into kubuntu_bionic_archive?
<acheronuk> kubuntu_unstable should have neen merged. that is it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, It should have been...
<wxl> ^^ that's probably why i can't replicate the same thing DarinMiller 
<wxl> i do seem to have missed the fact that kio actually failed tho, too
<wxl> there's a MISSING in there
<wxl> which is probably why it's failing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Try the merge from kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> it's all good
<wxl> i'm sure we did it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #96: ABORTED in 5 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #380: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #36: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #453: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #126: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #54: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #381: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #499: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #465: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #143: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #14: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #41: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #511: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #38: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #84: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #516: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #362: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #363: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #33: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #42: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #116: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #30: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #152: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #158: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/158/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl you still working at it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/31/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/7/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so how are people suppose to submit bugs to Kubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #6: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #214: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #143: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #139: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #158: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #234: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #240: FAILURE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #229: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #221: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #4: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #108: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #71: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #171: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #7: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #243: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #188: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #230: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/167/
<valorie> @MichaelTunnel the easiest way is via cli: `ubuntu-bug packagename'
<valorie> of course the trick is knowing the packagename
<valorie> most of mine have been against ubiquity while testing ISOs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/71/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> wow that is confusing for average users then
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I just had someone tell me their sound device wasnt detected properly in Kubuntu 18.10 so their headphones wouldnt work and they couldnt use Kubuntu then.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so I went to the website to find out where to send them to report bugs. There isnt a page on the site, at all apparently, that explains how to do it.
<valorie> It seems we do not
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> we should fix that, who has control over updates to the site?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #201: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/202/
<[Relic]> did it detect multiple and use the wrong one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/139/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> he didnt give me further info because he already moved away. I wanted to get him to test it again but also wanted a bug report attached to organize it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #218: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/218/
<valorie> I'm not sure what would be the best place to put such information, @MichaelTunnell
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I think the website needs a bit of updating in general as far as content structure. However, I would put bug reports in the Support section
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> for example, I would also update some stuff like the AskUbuntu link should be organized as "Community Support" and I would also directly link to the "kubuntu" tag and explain to use that tag when posting. https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/132/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I would also move the commercial support thing as not being the first thing or at least reorganize the structure to show more quickly before the fold
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/170/
<valorie> @MichaelTunnell what we have lacked for a few years is someone to do that work of reorganizing
<valorie> I can't remember how I got access but I'll figure it out and see if you can get access
<valorie> I tangle with wordpress so I wouldn't dare do more than post stories
<valorie> @ahoneybun do you remember how to get that power?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kubuntu website admin team on lp I think.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/7/
<valorie>  @MichaelTunnell what is your lp ID?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://launchpad.net/~michaeltunnell
<valorie> added
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> cool
<valorie> scroll to the bottom of the website and see if "login" works for you
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I am in :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> how much can I do in this? can I change structures and stuff?
<valorie> super!
<valorie> if you know what you are doing, please fix things you find
<valorie> if there are major changes, please talk about what you'd like to do on the devel list
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I've been a webdesigner, webdev, marketer and other stuff for over 15 years now. I can help for sure :D
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> we need you
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> so any reason the blog posts dont have comments section?
<valorie> news posts you mean?
<valorie> I don't know how to allow them
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> yea
<valorie> and I don't know how to moderate
<valorie> and they must be modded
<valorie> otherwise, instant spam
<mamarley> After seeing how toxic the discussion on the Phoronix forums and on /r/linux can get, I'm not sure that would be a good idea.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> comments on WP is not good because they beg for spam attacks. However, there is a service called Disqus where you implement their comments system and they handle all the nonsense and just attach the system to your posts.
<valorie> dot kde is pretty good
<valorie> but we moderate
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://tuxdigital.com/2018/11/episode-44-this-week-in-linux/ is an example of Disqus being used.
<valorie> I moderate my own blog posts as well
<valorie> I know what disqus is
<valorie> husband uses it on his blog
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> moderation would probably be needed but filters can be set
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> oh ok cool
<valorie> again, must be modded
<valorie> I don't mind people complaining
<valorie> but hate speech and spam are terrible
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> agreed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I was just curious but yea comments could be addressed at a later date. Not important
<mamarley> And useless comments about how Qt and/or KDE suck.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> is this calendar used for anything publicly? https://kubuntu.org/calendar/
<valorie> hmmm, obviously not since the same occasion fills the whole page multiple times
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> we were trying to get it to sync up all things like ubuntu dates and kde release dates etc.
<valorie> plus of course things like KC elections
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I see. I was just curious because I didnt know it was used until logging into WP.
<valorie> for awhile I had a shared google calendar I made
<valorie> but that was by hand
<valorie> unsure how many used it and I stopped doing the work
<valorie> I think Clive made that calendar
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #118: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I see, yea clive did make it and I now changed it to not repeat the same thing but since there is no data it doesnt show anyhting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #249: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #224: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> other than commercial support, who is Emerge Open
<valorie> some company who said they would do commercial support
<valorie> I believe they have kicked a bit of money our way in the past
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #252: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/252/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As per the EmergeOpen website:  "All profits made by Emerge Open through the provision of Kubuntu support are contributed directly to the Kubuntu project."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #188: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/188/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> what benefit do they have to do it if they send all profits . . . hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> it also says they handle the donations via paypal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #175: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/86/
<valorie> right, Jon still handles the money since it's all within the UK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #118: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Photo, 1280x710) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kcEBGLP6/file_11224.jpg I would suggest moving the feature tour menu to the side like this rather than the top because it currently isnt usable after you scroll down.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/62/
<valorie> not sure what you mean?
<valorie> is that thing to the right a menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I guess the bot didnt send the image
<valorie> I wouldn't have guessed
<valorie> I can see the image
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> oh ok cool
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> the current website has that at the top of the page horizontally and it is a menu to jump to sections of the tour
<valorie> got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #256: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #235: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the feature tour does need some work since we've made some changes to default applications
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/125/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So remove Dragon Player, Amarok, and KDE Telepathy?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #6: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #140: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #8: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #115: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #112: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #155: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #215: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #6: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #110: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #205: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #230: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #210: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #211: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #241: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #155: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #123: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #156: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #100: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #147: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #159: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #169: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #192: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #244: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #148: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #8: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #189: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #198: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #111: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #5: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #4: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #7: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #166: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #186: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #126: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #253: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #235: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #7: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #217: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #96: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #119: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #194: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #5: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #8: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #219: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #109: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #172: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #4: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #121: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #113: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #81: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #111: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #222: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #79: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #211: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #168: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #225: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #147: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #96: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #88: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #107: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #156: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #153: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #250: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #231: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #110: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #189: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #87: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #147: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #7: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #203: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #7: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/7/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #206: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #171: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #202: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #111: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #145: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #234: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #155: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #8: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #207: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #96: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #220: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #7: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #99: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #140: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #112: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #111: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #141: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #93: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #8: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #75: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #7: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #154: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #119: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #95: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #68: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #176: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #11: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #8: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #82: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #257: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/257/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ahoneybun, 😱
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are not our default applications.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> yea those should be removed from the tour for sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #8: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #209: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcoreaddons build #7: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcoreaddons/7/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can get a screenshot of VLC later today
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ahoneybun, yeah me too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> sorry for the expression ..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #88: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #98: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #236: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #168: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #169: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcoreaddons build #8: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcoreaddons/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so plasma is being weird on my work machine. I don't think I can keep using plasma and need to move back to GNOME.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #8: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #279: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #216: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/216/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AQOwfnZA/file_11238.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> iso still broken 😢
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #141: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #96: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #7: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #11: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #218: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #101: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #5: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #91: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #8: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2627: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2627: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2627: SUCCESS in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #8: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #14: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/14/
<valorie> wow, dumpster fire in a flood - I love it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/7/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #9: FIXED in 3 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2628: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2628: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2628: SUCCESS in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2628/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2629: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2629: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2629: SUCCESS in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2629/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> guys sorry but im gonna abandon kubuntu and kde for a bit....time to spend a while in mint cinnamon land
<valorie> have fun there, @pizzadude
<valorie> no need to apologize!
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> I'm Canadian so its only natural to apologise
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No worries. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon eveyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk plasma-desktop git repo is out of sync with archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it doesn't provide that latest .1 fixed package
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk looks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, sorted. sorry.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1569: FAILURE in 8.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1570: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1570/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #106: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/106/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #7: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #9: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #8: FAILURE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #130: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2630: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2630: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2630: SUCCESS in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2630/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2631: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2631: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2631: SUCCESS in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2631/
<valorie> gosh, is it true that our kde-srcbuild is 7 years old? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesrc-build/+bug/1799173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799173 in kdesrc-build (Ubuntu) "kdesrc-build fails to run (Unescaped left brace in regex is illegal here in regex)" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it boggles my mind why that is even packaged! if you want to build KDE from upstream git, 1st things you should do is pull the lastest kdersrc-build from git
<ngraham> it should not be packaged, yeah
<ngraham> upstream KDE instructions specifically recommend downloading it from the source repo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's get it removed 😈
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> unless it self updates? that could be sorta excusable, but liable to break even then, if say kde move their git host
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Debian doesn't remove unmaintained stuff just because of being unmaintained. Am I right?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, They would lose 50% of their packages if they did... 😅
<valorie> imo yes it should be removed
<valorie> what is the point of an ancient package
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> well some ancient packages are ok like for a game example if it still works but i agree a package thats used for building something from source that is ancient and doesnt work anymore should be removed
<valorie> I wouldn't have ever searched for a package in the first place but I think the person who filed that bug was a GCi student
<valorie> 13-17 years old and possibly new to linux
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> gci?
<valorie> Google Code-in
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ah
<valorie> KDE is participating this year and I'm one of the mentors/admins
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> nice!
<valorie> actually Ubuntu applied as well; unsure if they are actually participatin
<valorie> g
<valorie> wxl might know
<wxl> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wxl> oh yeah no, no ubuntu this year
<wxl> stupid canonical thought it would be a good idea to do a "snappy" organization and left the "ubuntu" one to the community. neither of us got in :/
<valorie> huh
<valorie> well, nearly done for the year
<valorie> kids are getting a bit desperate and silly at this point
<wxl> oh? how so?
<wxl> because it's the end you mean?
<valorie> the good ones no, but the ones who want a tshirt and don't care about anything else
<wxl> right right
<wxl> there's always that... beginning, middle, and end XD
<valorie> yes, done the 12th
<acheronuk> valorie: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=826473
<ubottu> Debian bug 826473 in kdesrc-build "kdesrc-build: FTBFS with Perl 5.26: Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated" [Serious,Open]
<acheronuk> mentioned on the debian bug that the package may now be pretty useless. I just looked and it defaults to KDE4!
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> will wonders never cease
<valorie> I assume tsimonq2 will jump on this with his combat boots on
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-06
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OOOOH
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/12/06/qt-5-12-lts-released/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2632: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2632: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2632/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2632: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2632/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2633: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2633: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2633: SUCCESS in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2633/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2634: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2634: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2634: SUCCESS in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2634/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> our daily iso works again now :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2635: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2635: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2635: SUCCESS in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2635/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #108: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #131: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #219: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #92: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #217: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #9: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #9: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2636: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2636: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2636: SUCCESS in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #10: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/8/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/123/
<mparillo_> I can confirm that the daily ISOs install again (at least in Virtual Box)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/11/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #3: FAILURE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #124: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk if you have a few mins let's discuss the next bunch of things to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so what we have on the table right now is frameworks and apps and its merges
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 5.52 isn't available in debian yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so let's just upload as it is in the next few days and merge later?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yeah. 5.53 is minumim for upcoming plasma 5.15, so would be nice to have that in the archive before Xmas to be ready
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> apps in debian are all over the place in versions, so I have so far been cherry picking off a few merges that make sense
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we don't have backports for 5.53 yet, do we?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not yet. was thinking of it soon if no tar respins happened, which they have not as far as I see
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, so we need to get the backports done and upload to the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> autotests are fine by the way, no regressions
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> anything else to handle for fw 5.53?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not that I'm aware of. kio should build now while new cmake is not there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and as far as I know, the breaking commits in cmake will be reverted for now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, so now let's move on
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I have been doing some stuff about tritemio and KA. so I can now use 5 freaking buildds at groomlake. if the changes don't create any troubles I will replicate the thing in area51. just FYI
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> regarding KA I would like to do a new alpha soon, but there's already a couple of new interesting commands: refresh-abi-patch and check-changes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ooooh. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so regarding check-changes: it fails with non zero exit code if you have changes that you didn't push to git
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> or the upstream source unpacked
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so if, let's say you are working with a bunch of git clones and you don't remember exactly what you changed you can simply type "do-all check-changes" and you will find out (as long as the programs aren't buggy XD)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and the other program, refresh-abi-patch is just to refresh the abi patches as we discussed
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> it will work completely well in the next 2.3 alpha 9
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, good. that is ok to do manually, but very very very tedious, so script will be great
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was probably going to put off PIM until the new year, so timing works there ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that being said, I have been using what I did in KA to work a bit on the apps 18.08 packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> right now what I have is this http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> there's a few build failures which might affect the current versions in the archive, so I'm doing right now yet another test rebuild here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (will get all the packages in a few mins hopefully)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so we will have a baseline to compare with 18.08 results
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that being said, I think the best way to go with apps merges is starting to merge 18.08 as we discussed. and we will see how to continue from there...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep, one reason I started cherry picking some
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ok, one thing more about apps: syndication
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 18.08 still provides syndication if I'm not mistaken
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so we should do 18.08.3, then the one which comes from frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, if we update syndcation, then we much update akregator at the same time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/135/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> thing is, since this library is going to be part of frameworks, let's avoid the use of the abi manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> even if there's an abi break
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> debian bumped ABI I think?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/80/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but we can cope without as longer as we rebuild/update the affected things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/104/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> SIGH
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and the guy who did it is a kde devel 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> meaning he could have bumped the thing properly in kde
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Sticker, 512x345) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rQJNsQvU/file_11338.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Sticker, 512x399) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DX0RGYzv/file_11339.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, nevermind. let's go with the abi manager then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if anything I would try to convince the guy to bump the soname properly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the >= 18.08 and frameworks syndication are meant to be binary compatible now, so we can do whatever one makes sense on the day
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, 🤐
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so I think that's it for now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Indeed. thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so my plans from tomorrow and the next days are: get the next KA alpha done, push my changes to apps packages so we could start merging and get the fw 5.53 backports done (unless you get it done first)
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> changes to apps? I was going to carry on cherrying picking some merges
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> mostly refreshing the abi patches, but I wanted to double check that calmly tomorrow in the morning or so
<valorie> how do we keep track of applications that release separately from Applications?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we don't, and that's not cool
<valorie> there is supposedly a list for announcing such things but evidently they sometimes don't know about it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I subscribe to apps announce mails list.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ftr there's a thing named "persian bazaar" here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and keep an eye on debian uploads
<valorie> "Airbag" lol
<valorie> love it
<valorie> so Persian Bazaar is a name - cool name -- but basically in the dream stage?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yeah
<valorie> I like that
<valorie> if dreams are named they can later take shape
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> iirc I have some code which could be used to make a "git-clone-all -r extra" work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but I never had time due to the almost unlimited number of incoming things to do
<valorie> would that somehow do only releases?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * I never had time to finish it
<valorie> @Santa - sleep is a unix command
<valorie> everyone needs it sometimes!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I could really do with doing more non KDE merges for MOTU, but ***time*** !
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I do sleep. the "git-clone-all -r extra" would clone all the git repositories of non-fw/plasma/apps repos
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so from there we could do test rebuilds and that kind of thing
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> !info gramps
<ubottu> 'disco' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports
<valorie> pffff
<valorie> info gramps cosmic
<valorie> huh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, especially since Simon now has less time due to erm..... other interests....
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw, as an unrelated note this week I explained ¡successfully! to my father how the electricity bill works
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 1024x768) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eh0Xmt1Q/file_11340.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, haha
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> acheronuk: I would have nominated gramps to be merged but it's up-to-date
<acheronuk> wft is gramps?
<acheronuk> wtf
<acheronuk> gotta go for a bit anyway. thanks all
<yofel> !info gramps cosmic
<ubottu> gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0-1 (cosmic), package size 6306 kB, installed size 39343 kB
<yofel> uhuh..
<valorie> oh, gosh
<valorie> I really needed a second cuppa
<valorie> it's the only open-source one with a gui
<valorie> of course ugly 'cause gtk
<valorie> hi yofel
<valorie> how are ya
<yofel> well.. I guess? Just not opening IRC that often these days, mostly just when I'm doing KCI maintenance
<valorie> it's good to see you
<acheronuk> yofel: hi. good to see you
<yofel> thanks, *hugs*. Same here. Things going smoothely lately? I'm rather out of touch unless topics end up on the ML. That I try to keep up with
<acheronuk> on KCI I've mostly been poking builds manually the last few weeks, since a period where LP was very busy
<yofel> timeouts or straight failures?
<acheronuk> was timouts as an archive rebuild was beating KCI to the builders through sheer volume and longer amd64 build times
<yofel> grmbl, yeah, there are those.. I'm still not sure if increasing the CI timeout makes sense though..
<acheronuk> yofel: on KCI maintenance Harold upgraded ansicolor-plugin on Neon CI, and quickly undid it as it broke something 
<acheronuk> not 100% sure what, but I saw he had to downgrade
<yofel> okay, thanks for the info. I won't touch that then. Do you remember whether he had upgraded to 0.6 or was that 0.5.3?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/164/
<acheronuk> yofel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJzZmpq8MK/
<acheronuk> didn't say the version
<acheronuk> ah. job updater.
<acheronuk> may not bother us then?
<yofel> hm, that MR should be part of 0.5.3, I'll ignore it
<yofel> for now
<acheronuk> other thing is I have no clue how to fix mgmt_tooling to properly get rid of xenial :/
<yofel> uh, *looking*
<acheronuk> apologies if jobs running this evening stop you doing anything. as said, I have been mostly poking in quiet periods for LP builders, instead of letting all nightly run
<yofel> nah, TBH I did abandoing my plans to do anything after seeing that the CI is busy, but don't worry about it
<yofel> *abandon
<yofel> oh great, rake failures ^^"
<acheronuk> yeah. I can hack around the edges of the tooling, but some of it is just over my head!
<yofel> *sigh*, do you know how to export an LXD container? I managed to set one up where one can actually run the tests by hand, but am now regretting I didn't put that on linode -_-
<valorie> yofel: there is an #LXD  .....
<yofel> ... good point ^^"
<acheronuk> I would have to google ;)
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> valorie: if you knew how much dev work is just good Google skills, you would be amused....
<yofel> true that XD
<valorie> acheronuk: my reputation is built on googling
<valorie> so yeah
<valorie> that's why I made my blog -- so it's easier to find stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #186: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #16: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/11/
<yofel> e+
<mparillo_> Hi yofel. Not sure what e+ means, but it is nice to see you here.
<yofel> hey, yeah, nvm that ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #206: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #278: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lxc publish container_name —alias image_name
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lxc image export image_name tarball_name
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lxc image import tarball_name.tar.gz —alias new_image_name
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #10: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> yofel: ↑ this
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> first 2 commands to export the thing, third one to import the image somewhere else (other host)
<yofel> thanks! let me note that down..
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw, there's a wip incomplete guide for tritemio where that topic is covered: https://git.launchpad.net/~tritemio-maintainers/tritemio/+git/setup-guide/tree/source/chapters/lxd_containers_setup.rst
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> also, the great series of blog posts about LXD: https://stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-blog-post-series-012/
<valorie> stgraber is da man
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the lxd man
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> I might have met him in person in the misty past too
<valorie> at the one UDS I got to attend
<valorie> good guy
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/123/
<yofel> acheronuk: so, just in case I fall asleep on the keyboard: The problem with mgmt_tooling seems to be that you didn't refresh the test VCR logs, and there were never any generated against bionic. I'll try to fix that, but as my LXD container is pretty much garbage after a docker upgrade, I'm trying to setup a reproducable VM for this. Which is taking.. a while...
<yofel> (one could probably also use kci master for this, but I never ran the tests against a production env, so dunno..)
<yofel> ah, and the tests get confused by dpkg now generating .buildinfo files 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #154: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/10/
<valorie> looks like Cantata has a new point release: https://github.com/CDrummond/cantata/releases
<valorie> seems that there has been a regression since 18.10 - if we're going to stick with Cantata we should test the new one maybe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #11: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2637: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2637: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2637: SUCCESS in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2637/
<acheronuk> yofel: I don't use a VCR any more. PVR or streaming nowadays
 * acheronuk hides
<yofel> ^^
<acheronuk> seriously, I only very vaguely know what that is doing. MY chances of fixing it are pretty small!
<yofel> I'm adding a second vagrant machine that has a currently working testbed, then you can at  least debug this yourself. But it's a bit fiddly alright.
<yofel> VCR is a rather neat thing, as it intercepts and records communication to external services - in this case rake <-> dockerd - so that you don't actually need that service when re-running the test
<yofel> just that whenever you change something, you need to throw away the recordings and run the tests against a working docker env
<acheronuk> ^^ you typed lots of words there..... maybe I can make sense of them one day
<acheronuk> if you can put some notes somewhere on what you do to fix it, then that would be good.
<acheronuk> and/or what should be done not to get breakage in the 1st place
<yofel> hm, will do, but I'll also try to put all the "xenial removal" fixes into one commit, then you can check that.
<acheronuk> oh. that would likely be almost equivalent then. up to you. don't go out of your way
<yofel> as for breakage in the first place: removing xenial wasn't the reason for that. The failing tests were caused by dpkg behaving differently today and there's one more failure I'm not quite sure about yet
<acheronuk> ok. thanks
<yofel> me removing xenial from the kci data list broke a bunch of things though as expected :D
<acheronuk> yeah. that is why I did workarounds up to now
<yofel> that the docker API changed behavior is not helping..
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I bet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.53.0.php
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully upload that this evening
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #155: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2638: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2638: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2638: SUCCESS in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2638/
<yofel> ok, will need to add a README block anyway, as that's a huge diff now, but the data files are just "delete vcr test data and re-run tests in the VM"
<yofel> the changeset contains a change in kci/imager/ubuntu-defaults-image that I haven't tested. Revert that in case the image builds fail.
<yofel> and I still need to fix the original test failures, this is just the xenial removal
<acheronuk> ack
<yofel> did the webhook fail o.O?
<yofel> acheronuk: " This project is currently disabled " - did you do that?
<yofel> this really needs to use a newer ruby version..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #216: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: don't completely fail stable builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: remove klinkstatus - dead upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: CI: Catch docker client errors when running a command in a container
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Add a vagrant testbed machine for running the ruby testsuite
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: CI: Remove support for xenial, and update tests to run against bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::Deb822ListerTest.test_changes: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__Deb822ListerTest/test_changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::Deb822ListerTest.test_dsc: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__Deb822ListerTest/test_dsc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/216/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (1 more)
<acheronuk> yofel: yeah, I disabled it. forgot that
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2639: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2639: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2639: SUCCESS in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2639/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Revert the unnessary changes to the test data
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use the correct files again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Update the tests to support dpkg now generating .buildinfo files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/217/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/217/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix an invalid parser check expectation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/218/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #219: FIXED in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Remove pangea_dput and related job. Unused in kci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #139: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #139: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #139: SUCCESS in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2640: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2640: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2640: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #220: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- p.muskovac: There is no bionic theme yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #140: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #140: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #140: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2641: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2641: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2641: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2641/
<acheronuk> yofel: \o/ thank you. I will try to understand what you did!
<yofel> yw
<yofel> I'm back to debugging the vagrant provisioning. I somehow broke the rvm install ...
<yofel> ah no, can't reach the keyserver o.O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #1: SUCCESS in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #3: SUCCESS in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #221: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- p.muskovac: Import the rvm key from key file
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/221/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/221/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
<yofel> oh right, awesome. The tests get run on the hosts and I forgot to upgrade master to bionic >.<*
<valorie> master is bionic?
<yofel> xenial
<valorie> not disco?
<yofel> I'm talking about CI master and slaves. Those are LTS-only
<valorie> ok
<valorie> thanks for doing all that background work that I have only the most vague idea about!
<yofel> it keeps pulling me back here at least ^^
<valorie> if that's what it takes, lets make it more complicated!
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> lol
 * yofel hides and puts a "please send all requests to acheronuk" sign on the door
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #222: FIXED in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/222/
 * acheronuk glares
<valorie> <3
<acheronuk> oh. fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #141: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #141: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/141/
<yofel> I just revoked the testbox permission from master and retried
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #141: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/141/
<valorie> lookin' good
<yofel> and now that things work again let me turn the CI off :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2642: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2642: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2642: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2642/
<yofel> acheronuk: I pinned docker-ce on linode to prevent upgrades. 18.09 ships the rework ontop of containerd, which I still haven't figure out how to run in LXC yet. Just FYI
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. got it
<yofel> oh, right, and they removed support for devicemapper...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, 5.53 in archive and cosmic backports now building
<yofel> ok, docker works again on master
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> y'all rock!
<yofel> fixed master being able to connect to the slaves...
<yofel> and I didn't even upgrade ansicolor *-.-
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2643: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2643: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2643/
<valorie> nice to see all the green
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2643: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #211 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #211: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/211/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-02
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-03
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> morning
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.17.4 for Eoan is in backports-landing ppa
<kinghat> sexy
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-04
<valorie> cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> everything "landed" fine here... thanks again Rik!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> good night everybody
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for new plasma 
<santa_> I'll test asap
<santa_> have you pushed to _archive already? :P
<santa_> RikMills: another thing beyond plasma: I have seen a bunch of ktp-* packages failing to build in my latests test rebuilds, they are fixes in kde's git which I plan to get into the packages so you could upload ubuntu2 versions
<santa_> they are 5 packages
<santa_> ok, so:
<santa_> - plasma tested, it works
<santa_> - they are fixes in the staging branches for: ktp-accounts-kcm, ktp-call-ui, ktp-common-internals
<santa_> also ktp-contact-runner and ktp-text-ui would fail to build in focal if not built against the fixed ktp-common-internals 
<santa_> so I didn't touch these two
<santa_> RikMills @RikMills ↑
<RikMills> santa_: thanks! I'll try to take a look in the morning
<santa_> ack
 * santa_ signs off, see you :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-05
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-06
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> santa_: I tweak KA a bit to make it work with the new apps 'release-service' ftp path
<RikMills> a temp hack I expect, and will need reworking
<santa_> RikMills: but you merged branch 3.0 into master :S
<RikMills> santa_: should I not have?
<RikMills> revert my changes in master if you want
<santa_> RikMills: nope, that's very experimental that was meant when we have time to rework some things
<RikMills> damn
<santa_> RikMills: don't touch anywthing for 3 mins so I can force push the fix pls ;)
 * RikMills sits on hands
<santa_> RikMills: ok branches restored. I suggest you to rename your current ka clone and start a new one
<RikMills> will do. thanks!
<santa_> RikMills: another thing I presume you are about to do apps 19.12 correct?
<RikMills> santa_: I was thinking of staging the non PIM part
<RikMills> today or tomorrow
<santa_> as I suspected ok, before doing that, a couple of things to improve in the commit managing KDE's ftp dir name change
<santa_> - use Version(from python-debian) instead of float
<santa_> (you can compare versions with that)
<santa_> and I think I have seen a typo
<santa_> major_sersion
<RikMills> I fixed the typo in another commit
<santa_> ah ok my bad XD
<santa_> ok and second: check what ./pylint_check.sh says
<RikMills> I'll look at the better version comparison. Google didn't find that ;)
<santa_> RikMills: see libka/git_checks.py - getMaxTag()
<santa_> that code needs to be reworked btw. but still a good example of Version() usage
<santa_> dont miss the import in the beginning of the file
<RikMills> thanks :)
<santa_> RikMills: btw I/we have plenty of things to do this saturday
<santa_> kubuntu things I mean
<santa_> I hope I can get something done this time, not like the last week
<RikMills> we do?
<RikMills> right
<santa_> yeah, the pim thing, these KA changes, my i386 test rebuilds are broken because i386 is dying
<santa_> frameworks release which I would like to do to test some changes to KA
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> probably release a KA package with all the changes, maybe beta1...
<santa_> there's stuff to do
<RikMills> yep
<santa_> and I have to buy a chair
<RikMills> I have a nice new comfy desk chair :)
<santa_> RikMills: around?
<RikMills> santa_: sorta
<santa_> RikMills: ok, first of all congratulations for your chair, tomorrow I will get mine. after that I plan to do some work on KA including fixing your commit (if you haven't already)
<santa_> I also would like to do frameworks this time to test the changes I plan to do
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> after all of that I think we could be ready to release the first beta and start to forget about 2.2 which is ridiculously obsolete by now
<santa_> and that's it. enjoy the beers I suspect you are having XD
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Jack Daniels
<santa_> even worse
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yeah, I have not used 2.2 in ages
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> even BETTER!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SXDjcKua/file_20556.mp4
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mkq6GFLIsk
<santa_> see you tomorrow if you are around
<santa_> good night everybody
<mamarley> Interesting, I didn't realize Jack Daniels was a thing in Europe.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I will be. Good night
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @mamarley, It very much is in the UK
<mamarley> I'm just a daft Yank, what do I know. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> very much not daft
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<valorie> oddly enough popular in Ireland too
<valorie> when there are such delish Irish whiskeys
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hard to beat a double JD with one piece of ice.
 * genii slides RikMills a small black Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee with a shot and a sprinkle of Jamesons
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @IrcsomeBot, evil evil temptation!
<valorie> oh dear, ice does not belong anywhere near whisky or whiskey
<valorie> I do often add a splash of water though
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> God no!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The ice is to chill the JD, not dilute it. Hence only one cube
<valorie> we'll have to agree to disagree
<valorie> until we actually drink together
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I don't dilute so much as open up the flavor
<valorie> sometimes
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-07
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> good afternoon from the new chair
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> good evening new chair people.
<santa_> good evening all kinds of chair people
<santa_> RikMills: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-08
<RikMills> santa_: apologies. launchpad/builder were broken most of yesterday, so I gave up trying to get anything done
<crydotsnake-M> Hello all!. I have a question.. i really want to Help improving Kubuntu, but i dont really find a starting Point.. could you give me some Tipps?. 
<mparillo> (1) Help out with the #kubuntu channel. (2) Install the daily ISO (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/) use it and report anything unusual here. You may be asked to create a bug report on Kubuntu (Launchpad.net) or KDE (bugs.kde.org). (3) Hang here and look for a call for testers and volunteer. (4) If you have particular talents in coding, system administration, documentation, translations, etc, announce 
<mparillo> them here and maybe somebody needs a bit of help
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<crydotsnake-M> Thank you ! mparillo 
<crydotsnake-M> How can i edit pages on community.kde.org?
<mparillo> I think you need a KDE Identity
<mparillo> Login with Phabricator
<mparillo> Target URL for me: https://phabricator.kde.org/oauthserver/auth/?scopes%5B0%5D=whoami&scopes%5B1%5D=offline_access&state=a050fbac809f7cf3cac472f2b7be3372&scope=whoami&response_type=code&approval_prompt=auto&redirect_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.kde.org%2FSpecial%3APhabricatorLogin%2Fcallback&client_id=PHID-OASC-tndrk63hnqw4rq3y4zjm
<mparillo> Probably different for you, so look for the Login with Phabricator in the right hand navigation.
<RikMills> so many things are broken for building in the archive!
 * RikMills give up for a while
<santa_> good afternoon
<santa_> RikMills: ok, no problem, can we see a few easy things now?
<RikMills> santa_: sure
<santa_> ok, FYI I have fixed yesterday one of my servers for the i386 drop
<santa_> I'm going to fix the other one now and start with test rebuilds wo would be nice to get everything right in git repos
<santa_> s/wo/so/
<santa_> RikMills: ok, so first of all it would be nice to get the plasma .4 in the _archive branches
<santa_> I'm here @ .3
<RikMills> I thought I pushed. maybe just to the staging.....
<santa_> yeah, the staging is right
<santa_> the _staging branch I mean
<santa_> but not _archive
<RikMills> pushing
<santa_> ok, another one: kimageformats, no-change rebuild made by you
<santa_> and I think they were a few apps not in sync, let me check...
<santa_> hmm you already did marble
<RikMills> yesw
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> ok I will fix area51 now so I will start fresh with test rebuilds, I plan to build the _staging branches @ groomlake and the _archive branches @ area51
<RikMills> be warned that there is breakage in focal proposed for building some things
<santa_> oh, how is that?
<RikMills> gdk-pixbuf had a binary deleted
<RikMills> make a mice chain of things from that to vlc to phonon backend to knotificationconfig-dev to maybe other things fail to install
<RikMills> mice chain?
<RikMills> nice chain!
<RikMills> made the ktp-* things you wanted uploaded FTBFS
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> ok, well let's see how that affects the rebuilds
<RikMills> a lot should be ok. just saying
<santa_> the kimeageformats tag is missing
<RikMills> kdeconnect 1.4 is out :)
<santa_> aha
<RikMills> was a scripted rebuild without the tooling, so no automatic tag
<santa_> oh, ok
<crydotsnake-M> Thanks mparillo 
<santa_> RikMills: ok, more stuff, KA
<santa_> I would like to fix that fix to not use float
<RikMills> go ahead
<santa_> wrt branch managing I plan to fix this in the 2.3 branch, make a new alpha package from there, merge 2.3 into master and then release 2.3 with whatever we have in master
<santa_> * and then release 2.3 beta 1 with whatever we have in master
<RikMills> ok :)
<santa_> RikMills: changes pushed to 2.3 I haven't tested the 100% of things which could be tested but it seems it could work
<santa_> RikMills: so could you do a quick test? if it works for you I will proceed with the package, then I will merge into master to prepare 2.3-beta1
<santa_> (which I would like to test doing fw 5.65)
<RikMills> doing
<RikMills> santa_: seem to switch dir depending on version ok here on a VERY quick test
<santa_> RikMills: ack
<RikMills> if an issue crops up can fix as we go, but dowloading tars and gbp seems ok
<santa_> ok, I will proceed with the package then
<santa_> RikMills: hmm, what happenned exactly with gdk-pixbuf?
<RikMills> santa_: vorlon deleted one of the binaries on all arches to break a circular build dependency for something
<RikMills> santa_: that got left overnight USA time, breaking lots of other things
<RikMills> then a short while ago, he copied the binaries back
<santa_> RikMills: what's the name of the removed binary?
<RikMills> santa_: it was libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common 2.40.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/armhf/libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common
<RikMills> Deleted 14 hours ago by Steve Langasek
<RikMills> Hack around gdk-pixbuf circular build-dep
<RikMills> Published 2 hours ago
<RikMills> same history for all arches
<santa_> RikMills: thanks for the info, so I guess as soon as my mirror gets the package the builds are going to be ok
<RikMills> hopefully
<santa_> ok, so package published and everything merged into master
<santa_> tomorrow or so I plan to do a few changes in master and test them doing the 5.65 release
<santa_> specifically the branch checking removal
<RikMills> might have to temporarily drop the libgit2 build dep for ktexteditor in a weeks time. the libgit2 soname transition seems to not be going anywhere in proposed at the moment
<santa_> aha
<RikMills> or maybe drop it in staging and test the consequences? I did that in my ppa, and could not see much impact of say kate
<santa_> probably it's not the most important feature there
<RikMills> indeed
<santa_> just don't forget to add it back ;)
<RikMills> that is the thing!
